# Jeopardy: Just Noticed This *SPOILERS*



## waynomo

I was watching Jeopardy the other night and noticed that Alex Trebek before asking a contestant to pick a question he looked down and to his left. Then I noticed this a second time. I figured he was looking for an indication of which contestant should ask the next question, but wasn't aware of an indicator.

After watching a bit more I noticed that on the bottom right (our left) of each players podium there is a little white light that lights to indicate the player who last correctly answered a question and the player who should choose the next one.

Normally it is the person who answered the last question real easy, but when returning from the first break after the player interviews and if no one answers the question correctly it's nice to have an aid.

Has this been obvious to others for a long time?


----------



## mattack

I don't think I knew exactly where it was, but I knew there was some sort of indictor.

Though I FF through virtually everything BUT the actual game part. I skim through the commercials since once in a while they have an 'extra' segment (usually it's right at the beginning of the commercial break, but not always), and sometimes at the beginning of a segment he corrects a previous 'question', changing scores.

The vast majority of the conversations with players? FF through, except if (1) she's hot, (2) sometimes for celebrities, (3) eventually with Ken Jennings just to figure out HOW he'd find something new to say.


----------



## TonyD79

I believe I saw this years ago and forgot about it. Trebeck may have even mentioned it once.


----------



## trainman

The light actually used to be a bit more visible with some previous designs of the contestant podiums.

Something you don't get to see on TV, but that's very visible from the studio audience, is the light tube that goes all the way around the game board. It's turned on along with the buzzer circuitry when Alex finishes reading each clue, and then goes off when a contestant buzzes in -- many times, the contestants are fast enough that it just barely flickers.


----------



## Waldorf

Really good showdown today -



Spoiler



From the reactions, it seemed like all three contestants knew almost all of the answers, all three went into the final with a narrow margin, and all three got the final question correct.


----------



## waynomo

Waldorf said:


> Really good showdown today -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> From the reactions, it seemed like all three contestants knew almost all of the answers, all three went into the final with a narrow margin, and all three got the final question correct.


Wow. That is not the show I just watched.



Spoiler



Two of the contestants pretty much ran over the third who barely got to answer any questions. The two went into Final Jeopardy almost tied with around $20,000. Third had $6200. The third place contestant new the answer and wagered $1200. The other two wagered almost all and missed the answer. The third place contestant won.

What was surprising was how well the other two played and how knowledgeable they seemed. The question didn't even seem to be that tough. And then they lost to someone who could barely answer a question. (I am sure they knew answers. They just weren't quick enough on the button.)



I also don't recall many wrong answers. I recall one were all three missed. And there were a couple where no one tried to answer.


----------



## waynomo

trainman said:


> The light actually used to be a bit more visible with some previous designs of the contestant podiums.
> 
> Something you don't get to see on TV, but that's very visible from the studio audience, is the light tube that goes all the way around the game board. It's turned on along with the buzzer circuitry when Alex finishes reading each clue, and then goes off when a contestant buzzes in -- many times, the contestants are fast enough that it just barely flickers.


Now that you mention that I seem to recall that now.

I wish they would broadcast the light tube or some simulation on the screen. It would nice to see how each is reacting.


----------



## astrohip

> Two of the contestants pretty much ran over the third who barely got to answer any questions. The two went into Final Jeopardy almost tied with around $20,000. Third had $6200. The third place contestant new the answer and wagered $1200. *The other two wagered almost all* and missed the answer. The third place contestant won.


Let's talk FJ betting strategy, AKA second place person is an idiot. Let's call them One, Two, Three.

One & Two are close in money, both $20,000+. You know One is going to bet all/most of his money. One has to make sure he wins if he gets FJ correct. Therefore Two only needs to bet enough to pass One if One misses and Two is correct. So if One has $21,000 and Two has $20,000, Two should bet $1,001. This betting strategy has the additional benefit that if you BOTH miss, Two will only drop a little while One loses his rear-end.

This is a universally accepted strategy, and has been proven to be effective over the years. There are four outcomes for FJ and One/Two--(a) both right, (b) both wrong, (c) One right, (d) Two right. It is a given that a & c will lead to Two losing. But if Two follows this betting strategy, he can win under b & d. Whereas if he doesn't he will only win under d.

So whaddaya know--"b" happened and Two lost with a stupid all-in bet. And Three ended up winning!

I'm continually amazed how little Jeopardy contestants know about betting strategy. It can make the difference between winning & losing.


----------



## Kablemodem

Ever notice the contestants have to give the answer in the form of a question or they don't get credit?


----------



## trainman

Some markets get both a new episode and a one-year-old rerun -- Waldorf may have been "fooled" by the rerun, which would explain why he was talking about a different episode than waynomo. (As far as I know, the new episode always airs later in the day than the rerun.)


----------



## Waldorf

trainman said:


> Some markets get both a new episode and a one-year-old rerun -- Waldorf may have been "fooled" by the rerun, which would explain why he was talking about a different episode than waynomo. (As far as I know, the new episode always airs later in the day than the rerun.)


Ah, this could be it. I searched for the final jeopardy answer and found this:

http://fikklefame.com/final-jeopardy-6-5-12/

However, it took me longer than I care to admit to process the "2012" date on the post.


----------



## MauriAnne

astrohip said:


> Let's talk FJ betting strategy, AKA second place person is an idiot. Let's call them One, Two, Three.
> 
> One & Two are close in money, both $20,000+. You know One is going to bet all/most of his money. One has to make sure he wins if he gets FJ correct. Therefore Two only needs to bet enough to pass One if One misses and Two is correct. So if One has $21,000 and Two has $20,000, Two should bet $1,001. This betting strategy has the additional benefit that if you BOTH miss, Two will only drop a little while One loses his rear-end.
> 
> This is a universally accepted strategy, and has been proven to be effective over the years. There are four outcomes for FJ and One/Two--(a) both right, (b) both wrong, (c) One right, (d) Two right. It is a given that a & c will lead to Two losing. But if Two follows this betting strategy, he can win under b & d. Whereas if he doesn't he will only win under d.
> 
> So whaddaya know--"b" happened and Two lost with a stupid all-in bet. And Three ended up winning!
> 
> I'm continually amazed how little Jeopardy contestants know about betting strategy. It can make the difference between winning & losing.


What continually surprises me is that more contestants don't bet to tie. In your example, why not bet $1000 instead of $1001? If they tie, they both come back.


----------



## astrohip

MauriAnne said:


> What continually surprises me is that more contestants don't bet to tie. In your example, why not bet $1000 instead of $1001? If they tie, they both come back.


There was a game sometime within the last few years where two people had the same amount going into FJ, and they both bet -0-. Smart tactic, especially when you consider they _supposedly _ couldn't discuss betting strategy before FJ.

Guaranteed to play the next day!:up:


----------



## mattack

MauriAnne said:


> What continually surprises me is that more contestants don't bet to tie. In your example, why not bet $1000 instead of $1001? If they tie, they both come back.


Tieing is obviously better than losing.. but if you tie, you know you're coming back against someone who's really smart. If you get a new player, you might be smarter than they are.


----------



## lambertman

mattack said:


> Tieing is obviously better than losing.. but if you tie, you know you're coming back against someone who's really smart. If you get a new player, you might be smarter than they are.


Or, you might not


----------



## markz

waynomo said:


> Wow. That is not the show I just watched.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the contestants pretty much ran over the third who barely got to answer any questions. The two went into Final Jeopardy almost tied with around $20,000. Third had $6200. The third place contestant new the answer and wagered $1200. The other two wagered almost all and missed the answer. The third place contestant won.
> 
> What was surprising was how well the other two played and how knowledgeable they seemed. The question didn't even seem to be that tough. And then they lost to someone who could barely answer a question. (I am sure they knew answers. They just weren't quick enough on the button.)
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't recall many wrong answers. I recall one were all three missed. And there were a couple where no one tried to answer.


I rarely watch Jeopardy, but happened to see this. I think something on the DVR ended and when it went to live TV, I caught this FJ.


----------



## scooterboy

Kablemodem said:


> Ever notice the contestants have to give the answer in the form of a question or they don't get credit?


You're joking, right?


----------



## astrohip

scooterboy said:


> You're joking, right?


$200 for putting that in the form of a question.


----------



## trainman

Kablemodem said:


> Ever notice the contestants have to give the answer in the form of a question or they don't get credit?


Not only do they not get credit, they in fact have the value of the clue _deducted_ from their score.

So there's a lot of potential jeopardy for the contestants.


----------



## Waldorf

trainman said:


> Not only do they not get credit, they in fact have the value of the clue _deducted_ from their score.
> 
> So there's a lot of potential jeopardy for the contestants.


In the second half of the show, it seems like the clue values grow somewhat. The highest natural clue value in the first half is $1,000 while in the second segment, it's.. much larger.

dead_horse.jpg


----------



## mrdbdigital

Waldorf said:


> In the second half of the show, it seems like the clue values grow somewhat. The highest natural clue value in the first half is $1,000 while in the second segment, it's.. much larger.


Maybe that's why it's called "Double Jeopardy"?


----------



## spartanstew

astrohip said:


> Let's talk FJ betting strategy, AKA second place person is an idiot. Let's call them One, Two, Three.
> 
> One & Two are close in money, both $20,000+. You know One is going to bet all/most of his money. One has to make sure he wins if he gets FJ correct. Therefore Two only needs to bet enough to pass One if One misses and Two is correct. So if One has $21,000 and Two has $20,000, Two should bet $1,001. This betting strategy has the additional benefit that if you BOTH miss, Two will only drop a little while One loses his rear-end.
> 
> This is a universally accepted strategy, and has been proven to be effective over the years. There are four outcomes for FJ and One/Two--(a) both right, (b) both wrong, (c) One right, (d) Two right. It is a given that a & c will lead to Two losing. But if Two follows this betting strategy, he can win under b & d. Whereas if he doesn't he will only win under d.
> 
> So whaddaya know--"b" happened and Two lost with a stupid all-in bet. And Three ended up winning!
> 
> I'm continually amazed how little Jeopardy contestants know about betting strategy. It can make the difference between winning & losing.


This has been a frustration of mine for years. In 90% of the episodes, at least one person wagers incorrectly in FJ. Often two do it. I just don't understand it. Even in the spoilered game that Wayno posted, the third place contestant should have wagered ZERO. No reason to wager $1200 in that spot. I always thought I should approach Jeopardy about being a wagering coach for the contestants. I'll give them the wagering strategy before they go on in exchange for 5% of their winnings.

Oh, and I'm of the belief of going for the tie, not the $1 win. I'd rather play someone I know I can probably beat (the extra $1 would garner a victory) then someone random.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> I'm continually amazed how little Jeopardy contestants know about betting strategy. It can make the difference between winning & losing.


And it happened again today. Here were the stakes going into FJ:

1st: $15,000
2nd: $14,800
3rd: $7,200

All 2nd needs to do is bet $200 or more. Instead he goes all in, betting almost all of his wad. And of course, 1st bets a ton, needing to stay ahead should they both get it. 3rd bets a modest amount.

All three miss, a triple stumper. 3rd ends up winning.

Another game given away. Honestly, 2nd doesn't deserve to win. If you don't understand how to bet, or make an effort to learn before you play, I have no sympathy for you.


----------



## waynomo

spartanstew said:


> This has been a frustration of mine for years. In 90% of the episodes, at least one person wagers incorrectly in FJ. Often two do it. I just don't understand it. Even in the spoilered game that Wayno posted, the third place contestant should have wagered ZERO. No reason to wager $1200 in that spot. I always thought I should approach Jeopardy about being a wagering coach for the contestants. I'll give them the wagering strategy before they go on in exchange for 5% of their winnings.
> 
> Oh, and I'm of the belief of going for the tie, not the $1 win. I'd rather play someone I know I can probably beat (the extra $1 would garner a victory) then someone random.


I saw a taping about 15 years ago. The show is taped in real time till they get to Final Jeopardy. They stop taping at that point and bring out consultants to work with each contestant to figure out how much to wager. I'm not sure if the consultants suck or if they only have the leeway to make sure the contestants don't screw up big time.


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> I saw a taping about 15 years ago. The show is taped in real time till they get to Final Jeopardy. They stop taping at that point and bring out consultants to work with each contestant to figure out how much to wager. I'm not sure if the consultants suck or if they only have the leeway to make sure the contestants don't screw up big time.


I wonder if they still do that any more. I'm active in a Jeopardy forum, where there are many former (and current!) players posting. No one has ever mentioned this. Ever.

I'm going to guess they no longer do this.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> I wonder if they still do that any more. I'm active in a Jeopardy forum, where there are many former (and current!) players posting. No one has ever mentioned this. Ever.
> 
> I'm going to guess they no longer do this.


Please ask and let us know. I would be surprised if they didn't still do this. At the of taping, Alex Trebek came out and explained it to us. They felt it was important that the contestants didn't screw up the FJ wagering.

(you know they tape several shows a day?) I forget if we saw 3 or 5.


----------



## trainman

My understanding is that they're not "consultants" in the sense that they're helping the contestants with their wagering. They're just members of the production staff who are making sure that the wagers the contestants come up with make sense and are written legibly on the screen.


----------



## astrohip

Here is a reply from one of the contestants on that episode. Talk about "from the horse's mouth".:up: She was the current champion, and was in first place at FJ. She was not the one who made the bet I am referring to, that was the 2nd place contestant.



> No, there weren't any consultants to "help" us. I will admit I did need a little help during one of the episodes, maybe it was Thursday's. They tell you to write down "What is" and then they give you some scratch paper to figure out your bet. So I'm figuring and then when we're all done figuring, they have us write it on the screen. I'm a little number dyslexic and I write down this number. They come over and say "You don't have that much money!" So I write the number down again. "You wrote the same number!" They finally had to write the amount I wanted on a piece of paper and hand me the paper so that I could copy the number down exactly as they had it written. (Is it any wonder I got fired as a bank teller?) :lol:


----------



## vman41

FJ has 8 permutations of correct/incorrect responses. I'd make my bet on the assumption that opponents with more money will be incorrect and bet $0 and those with less will be correct and bet all.


----------



## astrohip

vman41 said:


> FJ has 8 permutations of correct/incorrect responses. I'd make my bet on the assumption that opponents with more money will be incorrect and bet $0 and those with less will be correct and bet all.


I'm not sure I totally understand what you said, but nonetheless, there are accepted betting standards based on what most people do. Obviously not everyone follows common sense, and sometimes an odd betting strategy pays off. But years of study (and believe me, hard-core Jeopardy fans are nothing if not statistic oriented) have shown that using certain strategies pays off for more often than not.

One wrench can be the category, and your general feel for how you will do, versus your opponents. This is where the odd betting strategies I mentioned above can come into play.

But hey, that's why we still play the game.


----------



## waynomo

Two contestants tied tonight! I don't think they planned it that way. I did think both bets where a tad on the unusual side though.


----------



## Martha

I went back and rewatched the bets when I realized they had tied. The champion made a $1000 bet. The challenger, however, bet just enough that if the champ got it right *and* had doubled his money and the challenger got it right (he didn't) they would have tied as well.

Interesting how it ended.


----------



## DouglasPHill

I think the tie was planned.


----------



## waynomo

DouglasPHill said:


> I think the tie was planned.


That would mean collusion. Can they do that?

It certainly looks like that is what happened.


----------



## DouglasPHill

I suspect that there is stuff going on behind the scenes that we don't know about.


----------



## astrohip

DouglasPHill said:


> I suspect that there is stuff going on behind the scenes that we don't know about.


Absolutely not. Anything we don't see has no affect on the game.

There is a studio audience, they see everything. And if you read the Jeopardy forum (jboard), it is full of former & current contestants. They give lots of behind the scene fill in the blanks, but it's all innocuous.

Nothing goes on that isn't innocent. See my post above, #28. That's the only kind of BtS going on.


----------



## MauriAnne

I've often pondered something else about Final Jeopardy. I was taught to underline book titles, but I've never noticed a contestant doing that when writing their answer. Considering how many of the contestants are teachers, I find that odd that none of them would underline a book title. 

Perhaps they're told not to underline them for ease of reading? Anyone know?


----------



## Worf

Underlining book titles? I never heard of that, except maybe in a bibliography section (which I've seen a million formats for, some of which are underlined, others are italicized, etc).

In general writing, book titles are usually just capitalized or quoted. In modern print, underlining is also considered deprecated - they much prefer bold or italics for emphasis.


----------



## MauriAnne

Fascinating. Just googled this and found that many methods are acceptable. Before computers, underlining was preferable since making italics was generally harder to do. 

I guess I'm showing my age.


----------



## trainman

If you're nervous and have only 30 seconds[*] to write something, I have a feeling that underlining it would be the _last_ thing on your mind. 

I have occasionally seen underlining (or putting movie/TV titles in quotes), but I can't point to specific examples -- you're right that it's very rare. I don't think there's a specific rule against it, though.

[*] The contestants actually have a little longer than 30 seconds, because the pen starts working once the clue is displayed, not when the music starts. Also, they're told to write either "who" or "what" during the commercial break (and it's not ruled wrong if they forget the "is" or "are").


----------



## bryhamm

astrohip said:


> And it happened again today. Here were the stakes going into FJ:
> 
> 1st: $15,000
> 2nd: $14,800
> 3rd: $7,200
> 
> All 2nd needs to do is bet $200 or more. Instead he goes all in, betting almost all of his wad. And of course, 1st bets a ton, needing to stay ahead should they both get it. 3rd bets a modest amount.
> 
> All three miss, a triple stumper. 3rd ends up winning.
> 
> Another game given away. Honestly, 2nd doesn't deserve to win. If you don't understand how to bet, or make an effort to learn before you play, I have no sympathy for you.


But if 1st and 2nd both bet small and get it right, then 2nd doesn't overtake 1st. It's not as simple as you make it out to be. 1st has to consider that 2nd bet everything, thus he/she would have to plan on making sure that he/she bet enough to maintain the lead if both of them got it right. You are only looking at it from the pov of both of them missing it.


----------



## bryhamm

astrohip said:


> Let's talk FJ betting strategy, AKA second place person is an idiot. Let's call them One, Two, Three.
> 
> One & Two are close in money, both $20,000+. You know One is going to bet all/most of his money. One has to make sure he wins if he gets FJ correct. Therefore Two only needs to bet enough to pass One if One misses and Two is correct. So if One has $21,000 and Two has $20,000, Two should bet $1,001. This betting strategy has the additional benefit that if you BOTH miss, Two will only drop a little while One loses his rear-end.
> 
> This is a universally accepted strategy, and has been proven to be effective over the years. There are four outcomes for FJ and One/Two--(a) both right, (b) both wrong, (c) One right, (d) Two right. It is a given that a & c will lead to Two losing. But if Two follows this betting strategy, he can win under b & d. Whereas if he doesn't he will only win under d.
> 
> So whaddaya know--"b" happened and Two lost with a stupid all-in bet. And Three ended up winning!
> 
> I'm continually amazed how little Jeopardy contestants know about betting strategy. It can make the difference between winning & losing.


OK, so I went back to your original strategy. I get where you are coming from. But, it seems like you are giving equal weighting to each of the 4 scenarios above. I am guessing (purely a guess) that A happens more often (both right). In this case, ONE needs to make sure to bet enough to cover an all-in bet by TWO.

and when you say this phrase:

*So whaddaya know--"b" happened and Two lost with a stupid all-in bet. And Three ended up winning!*

It sounds like you are saying "duh". Well, what if A had happened? Then he would have looked like a genius.

I don't think it is as cut and dried as you make it sound. It becomes a lot of "wine in front of me". One, has the think that two is smart and thus will only wager a little bit. Two, has to think that one is smart and will deduce that two will wager small and thus one will wager small ... so two will wager larger to counter this. But one has already thought of this and will thus wager large to cover this. But two ... you get the picture.


----------



## astrohip

bryhamm said:


> OK, so I went back to your original strategy. I get where you are coming from. But, it seems like you are giving equal weighting to each of the 4 scenarios above. I am guessing (purely a guess) that A happens more often (both right). In this case, ONE needs to make sure to bet enough to cover an all-in bet by TWO.


I am not referring to how ONE should bet, which is what you are talking about here. I am *only* referring to the TWO bet. What ONE should bet is also well-known, and followed 90%+ of the time.

And whether the results are weighted or not doesn't matter. I already said if "A" happens TWO will lose. Same with "C". It's only B & D where betting strategy comes into play. And in "D", any reasonable bet wins. But under "B", you will only win if follow the universally accepted practice I originally described. There is an infinitesimally remote downside, versus a guaranteed upside.

All your permutations about who bets bigger or smaller don't matter, unless someone bets arky-*****, with no reason at all. That does happen on occasion (I think it happened Wed of this week), but honestly, it's so rare to see a 1st place person bet non-standard, that to try to figure that into your bet becomes, well... it's the endless loop you describe.


----------



## spartanstew

bryhamm said:


> But if 1st and 2nd both bet small and get it right, then 2nd doesn't overtake 1st.


Which is why 1st shouldn't bet small.



bryhamm said:


> It's not as simple as you make it out to be.


Yes, it is.



bryhamm said:


> 1st has to consider that 2nd bet everything, thus he/she would have to plan on making sure that he/she bet enough to maintain the lead if both of them got it right.


Correct.



bryhamm said:


> You are only looking at it from the pov of both of them missing it.


No, he's not. The betting strategy is the same regardless.


----------



## Tracy

My husband was on Jeopardy but it was 19 years ago. They had consultants helping them figure out their final bets at that time.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> Here is a reply from one of the contestants on that episode. Talk about "from the horse's mouth".:up: She was the current champion, and was in first place at FJ. She was not the one who made the bet I am referring to, that was the 2nd place contestant.


ok, I heard someone else mention 'consultants' on jeopardy too.. IIRC, it was one of the "Doug Loves Movies" podcasts where they were ranting about Jeopardy! wagering!


----------



## waynomo

I was a little disturbed by Final Jeopardy this evening.

The category was Video Game History. The question was,

"The title princess of this game, which launched a best-selling franchise was named for F. Scott Fitzgerald's wife."

I think the way it is worded is ambiguous. Do they want the name of the princess or the name of the game. I am year's away from grammar class. To me either could be right. I can see how the name of the game might be a bit more correct perhaps, but I can still read it the other way.



Spoiler



Two of the contestants wrote down "What is Zelda" and where judged incorrect. The correct answer was "What is The Legend of Zelda."



*Please, grammar police, please help!*


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> "The title princess of *this game*, which launched a best-selling franchise was named for F. Scott Fitzgerald's wife."
> 
> *Please, grammar police, please help!*


FJ will always make a reference to what they are looking for. In this case. see the bold red part. THIS GAME. You need to give the name of the game.

This happens with some regularity. A contestant will write down something that is part of the question, but is not the exact part they are looking for.


----------



## LoadStar

waynomo said:


> I was a little disturbed by Final Jeopardy this evening.
> 
> The category was Video Game History. The question was,
> 
> "The title princess of this game, which launched a best-selling franchise was named for F. Scott Fitzgerald's wife."
> 
> I think the way it is worded is ambiguous. Do they want the name of the princess or the name of the game. I am year's away from grammar class. To me either could be right. I can see how the name of the game might be a bit more correct perhaps, but I can still read it the other way.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the contestants wrote down "What is Zelda" and where judged incorrect. The correct answer was "What is The Legend of Zelda."
> 
> 
> 
> *Please, grammar police, please help!*


"This game" is the key part. They want the name of the game, not the princess.

Still, for clarity sake, the answer would have been better worded "It is the game that launched a best-selling franchise whose title princess was named for F. Scott Fitzgerald's wife."


----------



## waynomo

LoadStar said:


> "This game" is the key part. They want the name of the game, not the princess.
> 
> Still, for clarity sake, the answer would have been better worded "It is the game that launched a best-selling franchise whose title princess was named for F. Scott Fitzgerald's wife."


Much better said!

I can still read the original as wanting the name of the princess of the game. The princess of this game is Xxxxx.


----------



## trainman

LoadStar said:


> Still, for clarity sake, the answer would have been better worded "It is the game that launched a best-selling franchise whose title princess was named for F. Scott Fitzgerald's wife."


I don't like "franchise whose," since a franchise isn't a "who." But more importantly, that "it is" at the beginning isn't how they write "Jeopardy!" clues; their standard style would be more like "This game, which launched a best-selling franchise, featured a title princess named for F. Scott Fitzgerald's wife."

But I feel like that's a bit more awkward than the original -- "The title princess of this game, which launched a best-selling franchise, was named for F. Scott Fitzgerald's wife" -- mainly because she was the title princess, so of course she was "featured."

I also want to note that without having to come up with the title of the game, the question becomes "name F. Scott Fitzgerald's wife," which isn't Final Jeopardy!-level information, it's more like top-to-middle-board in the first round.


----------



## doom1701

Saw this in the local newspaper. Found it surprising that the winner doesn't receive a payout until a few months after the show airs.

http://www.mlive.com/entertainment/...ook_at_tv_quiz_show.html#incart_river_default


----------



## astrohip

trainman said:


> I also want to note that without having to come up with the title of the game, the question becomes "name F. Scott Fitzgerald's wife," which isn't Final Jeopardy!-level information, it's more like top-to-middle-board in the first round.


I agree. The fact that all three came up with Zelda (and probably quickly) tells you it was too easy. That two of three answered incorrectly, but the same way, tells you it was worded awkwardly. A true J aficionado would catch it, but the average player wouldn't (and didn't).


----------



## busyba

trainman said:


> Also, they're told to write either "who" or "what" during the commercial break (and it's not ruled wrong if they forget the "is" or "are").


I've always wondered if it matters if the "question" answer makes any sense, just as long as you answer in the form of a question.

For instance:

"This person played Chandler on Friends"
"When is Matthew Perry?"

or

"This is the capital of New York"
"How is Albany?"

I think it would be funny to play the whole game forming your responses like that.


----------



## busyba

astrohip said:


> FJ will always make a reference to what they are looking for. In this case. see the bold red part. THIS GAME. You need to give the name of the game.
> 
> This happens with some regularity. A contestant will write down something that is part of the question, but is not the exact part they are looking for.


I was watching that episode. As soon as I read the clue, I said to myself, "Zelda.... no, The Legend of Zelda!" and realized that "Zelda" would probably be considered wrong before they even got to the contestants.


----------



## MarkofT

I wonder if the contestants were confused by the question or the fact that most people refer to the game as simply "Zelda"?

The question isn't ambiguous to me due to the words "this game" and the fact that I read that in Trebek's voice and he would have emphasized those words when reading it.


----------



## waynomo

I think ultimately you Jeopardy experts are correct. 

My problem is that the answer should not be ambiguous. In my analysis, either answer could be correct. 

I don't recall seeing anything like this before in FJ. In regular/double I have seen this. For final, sure make the question hard, but I don't think it should be so nuanced.


----------



## busyba

The funniest (to me) FJ happened about a month or two ago. The clue was something about "*his* diary entry" of April <something> 1945, read <something about having no regrets despite it all or something like that>.

I had absolutely no idea, but based on the date, I guessed Hitler.

They go to the third place contestant and she guessed Hitler, and Alex says "no... not even close." 

I was like, "whoa! Dick move Alex!" 

To his credit though, after they did the wager/total reveal, Alex offered a quick "sorry about that" before moving on to the next contestants.

The really funny part was that the other two guys _also_ guessed Hitler. 

I think the correct answer was Harry Truman.


----------



## waynomo

I just re-watched Friday's FJ question again.

Trebak did emphasize "this" when reading the question. It was still a pretty subtle emphasis, but I guess that makes the difference in Jeopardy.


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> I just re-watched Friday's FJ question again.
> 
> Trebak did emphasize "this" when reading the question. It was still a pretty subtle emphasis, but I guess that makes the difference in Jeopardy.


Just to be picky, the verbal emphasis has nothing to do with the correct answer. The wording of the clue, "this game", is all any contestant needed to give the proper answer.

Trebek's emphasis may be to help the players, but one can play Jeopardy with the sound off and still solve every clue.

Well... except for the audio clues.


----------



## trainman

busyba said:


> I've always wondered if it matters if the "question" answer makes any sense, just as long as you answer in the form of a question.


Very little of the original 1960s/1970s run of "Jeopardy!" survives, but they did save a clip from a celebrity match in which Gene Shalit buzzes in and answers "the NBC peacock," gets reminded by Art Fleming to phrase it in the form of a question, and then says, "Has anyone around here seen the NBC peacock?" He's counted correct.

The contestant who was recently an 8-day champ answered most questions involving place names as "where is ______?", even though the clue wording almost always calls for a "what is ______?" (In the sense that "this U.S. state's capital is Sacramento," for example, elicits a "what.")


----------



## busyba

trainman said:


> Very little of the original 1960s/1970s run of "Jeopardy!" survives, but they did save a clip from a celebrity match in which Gene Shalit buzzes in and answers "the NBC peacock," gets reminded by Art Fleming to phrase it in the form of a question, and then says, "Has anyone around here seen the NBC peacock?" He's counted correct.


Ha! Love it!


----------



## Roadblock

I think the "this game" wording was very clear, and the reason the other contestants got it wrong was that they just couldn't come up with the full name of the game.


----------



## MauriAnne

Roadblock said:


> I think the "this game" wording was very clear, and the reason the other contestants got it wrong was that they just couldn't come up with the full name of the game.


The question was clear to me, but I couldn't come up with the full name of the game either!!


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> I agree. The fact that all three came up with Zelda (and probably quickly) tells you it was too easy. That two of three answered incorrectly, but the same way, tells you it was worded awkwardly. A true J aficionado would catch it, but the average player wouldn't (and didn't).





astrohip said:


> Just to be picky, the verbal emphasis has nothing to do with the correct answer. The wording of the clue, "this game", is all any contestant needed to give the proper answer.


I see your points and understand and pretty much agree.

Where I am getting hung up a bit is the subject of the sentence is "princess."

"The title princess of this game, which launched a best-selling franchise was named for F. Scott Fitzgerald's wife."

It's a very subtle nuance.

I think either answer can be correct. What you are saying that "Zelda" is just too easy. I thought the answer was "Zelda", but I also thought of the name "Legend of Zelda" while thinking about it. I never once suspected they wanted the name of the game.


----------



## nickels

To side track even further...
I missed a few eps last week, so I don't know if the guy is still on, but the current champion is a world class a-hole when it comes to picking answers. Most people go from the top to the bottom, but not this guy. Give me this for 800, give me that for 400, give me this for 1000.
That style of random order picking gets on my last nerve when watching the show. 

I hope he lost last week. I didn't like him one bit. Although he did seem to hit the double-jeopardy squares very early and often using that annoying style.


----------



## vman41

nickels said:


> To side track even further...
> I missed a few eps last week, so I don't know if the guy is still on, but the current champion is a world class a-hole when it comes to picking answers. Most people go from the top to the bottom, but not this guy. Give me this for 800, give me that for 400, give me this for 1000.
> That style of random order picking gets on my last nerve when watching the show.


Seems to me he only did that until the daily double was found. I think the strategy is that the lower payoff of finding it early is more that offset by the benefit of the higher odds of you being the one to find it.


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> It's a very subtle nuance.
> 
> I think either answer can be correct. What you are saying that "Zelda" is just too easy. I thought the answer was "Zelda", but I also thought of the name "Legend of Zelda" while thinking about it. I never once suspected they wanted the name of the game.


It is subtle, but Jeopardy is very specific in how they phrase the answers. And since the two that answered "Zelda" missed, either answer is *not* correct.



nickels said:


> To side track even further...
> I missed a few eps last week, so I don't know if the guy is still on, but the current champion is a world class a-hole when it comes to picking answers. Most people go from the top to the bottom, but not this guy. Give me this for 800, give me that for 400, give me this for 1000.
> That style of random order picking gets on my last nerve when watching the show.
> 
> I hope he lost last week. I didn't like him one bit. Although he did seem to hit the double-jeopardy squares very early and often using that annoying style.


First, let me agree. It drives me absolute ape-sh*t when people do that. Part of my OCD makeup, I suppose.

Having said that... people do it for the very reason you mention, they are hunting the DD's. Getting them out of the way eliminates the possibility of a competitor using it to zoom past you.

Still drives me nuts though. STOP IT!  Oh, and he finally lost.


----------



## busyba

vman41 said:


> Seems to me he only did that until the daily double was found. I think the strategy is that the lower payoff of finding it early is more that offset by the benefit of the higher odds of you being the one to find it.


It used to be that the DD would never be in the top or bottom rows, but that's no longer the case.

Now that the DD can be anywhere, I don't think the scattershot strategy improves the chances of hitting the DD anymore.


----------



## MarkofT

waynomo said:


> I see your points and understand and pretty much agree.
> 
> Where I am getting hung up a bit is the subject of the sentence is "princess."
> 
> "The title princess of this game, which launched a best-selling franchise was named for F. Scott Fitzgerald's wife."


I think I see the issue. "Princess" isn't the subject of a sentence. "Game" is the subject, "title princess" is a prepositional phrase modifying "this game".


----------



## busyba

MarkofT said:


> "The title princess of this game, which launched a best-selling franchise was named for F. Scott Fitzgerald's wife."
> 
> 
> 
> I think I see the issue. "Princess" isn't the subject of a sentence. "Game" is the subject, "title princess" is a prepositional phrase modifying "this game".
Click to expand...

No, if you strip out everything but subject/verb, you get "The princess [subject] was named [verb]"

"of this game" and "for F. Scott Fitzgerald's wife" are prepositional phrases, the first modifying the subject and the second serving as the object of the sentence.

But none of that is relevant to what the correct Jeopardy clue response should be.


----------



## mattack

trainman said:


> Very little of the original 1960s/1970s run of "Jeopardy!" survives, but they did save a clip from a celebrity match in which Gene Shalit buzzes in and answers "the NBC peacock," gets reminded by Art Fleming to phrase it in the form of a question, and then says, "Has anyone around here seen the NBC peacock?" He's counted correct.


Can you give me a summary of how much exists? Days? Weeks?

I remember reading a very detailed list of what of the 1970s Hollywood Squares remains, though IIRC, that was slightly out of date since they subsequently found some more.

Not like I'm actually going to go search for it, but I think it'd be interesting to see entire shows of the original Jeopardy!

BTW, I don't think it was unclear. It probably could have been worded BETTER, but I do think it's typical of the Jeopardy style wording.

I can't think of other "question styles", but every once in a while while watching the show, I wonder if it were worded in a different way, if they'd accept it.
(I probably would do the "Que es .." form for Spanish answers/questions.)


----------



## mattack

nickels said:


> To side track even further...
> I missed a few eps last week, so I don't know if the guy is still on, but the current champion is a world class a-hole when it comes to picking answers. Most people go from the top to the bottom, but not this guy. Give me this for 800, give me that for 400, give me this for 1000.
> That style of random order picking gets on my last nerve when watching the show.


Wait, he was the BEST Daily Double finder ever! I think I might try his technique if I'm ever on. Even simply starting at 600 and going up seemed to work.

(I also notice when people start on the RIGHT end, since Alex mentioned long ago that people usually go left->right.)


----------



## waynomo

I can't recall ever seeing a DD in the top row.

If I were a contestant I would be hunting DDs.

Finding the DD whenever is a big advantage.

I am surprised how few people make it a true DD, during the first round when they still have a relatively low score. Unless you are really unfamiliar with a category, I think you should always do this up to 3000 points give or take a few.

I'm pretty sure the second place contestant on Friday wagered pretty close to 10,000 on his DD. It did put him in the lead which I believe he maintained until FJ when he gave the name of the princess and not the name of the game.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> It is subtle, but Jeopardy is very specific in how they phrase the answers. And since the two that answered "Zelda" missed, either answer is *not* correct.


lol. I was talking real world, not Jeopardy world. I don't pay all that close attention to the nuances of the questions. It's usually not an issue. I guess after I watch a few more hundred shows I will understand Jeopardy's secret language a bit better.

BTW - I just want to state for the record pretty much no matter what the category I would wager zero dollars on FJ. I don't keep track, but I think I know the answer less than 10% of the time.


----------



## Honora

waynomo said:


> lol. I was talking real world, not Jeopardy world. I don't pay all that close attention to the nuances of the questions. It's usually not an issue. I guess after I watch a few more hundred shows I will understand Jeopardy's secret language a bit better.
> 
> BTW - I just want to state for the record pretty much no matter what the category I would wager zero dollars on FJ. I don't keep track, but I think I know the answer less than 10% of the time.


Ken Jennings rarely got a Final Jeopardy. I think the only times he did were the very rare occasions when he didn't go into FJ safe (with more than twice #2's total).


----------



## scooterboy

mattack said:


> I can't think of other "question styles", but every once in a while while watching the show, I wonder if it were worded in a different way, if they'd accept it.
> (I probably would do the "Que es .." form for Spanish answers/questions.)


You'd definitely get away with it if you did it in french.

Alex loooooves his french.


----------



## busyba

scooterboy said:


> You'd definitely get away with it if you did it in french.
> 
> Alex loooooves his french.


He apparently is rather fond of his spanish as well. Yesterday I heard him pronounce "Nicaragua" like he was Speedy freaking Gonzalez.


----------



## lambertman

mattack said:


> Not like I'm actually going to go search for it, but I think it'd be interesting to see entire shows of the original Jeopardy!


Don't have to put too much effort in.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MF1C5XNIggc[/media]

(that's a 1974 ep and, for me, the 2000th ep from 1972 is on the sidebar. There are others, but that's probably enough to tide you over.)


----------



## astrohip

Honora said:


> Ken Jennings *rarely *got a Final Jeopardy. I think the only times he did were the very rare occasions when he didn't go into FJ safe (with more than twice #2's total).


I'm not sure this is correct. I do know he was a lock on 65 out of 75 shows, which is incredible. But that doesn't mean he didn't get most of those 65 locks correct.

But I can't find this out from searching, so I don't know this for a fact.


----------



## busyba

astrohip said:


> I'm not sure this is correct. I do know he was a lock on 65 out of 75 shows, which is incredible. But that doesn't mean he didn't get most of those 65 locks correct.
> 
> But I can't find this out from searching, so I don't know this for a fact.


He's on twitter. Ask him.


----------



## BrettStah

waynomo said:


> I see your points and understand and pretty much agree.
> 
> Where I am getting hung up a bit is the subject of the sentence is "princess."
> 
> "The title princess of this game, which launched a best-selling franchise was named for F. Scott Fitzgerald's wife."
> 
> It's a very subtle nuance.
> 
> I think either answer can be correct. What you are saying that "Zelda" is just too easy. I thought the answer was "Zelda", but I also thought of the name "Legend of Zelda" while thinking about it. I never once suspected they wanted the name of the game.


This should clear it up - imagine if the clue was this, instead of what it actually was:

*"The primary antagonist of this game, which launched a best-selling franchise steals a powerful magical relic known as the Triforce of Power."*

Would you still say the answer could be anything other than _The Legend of Zelda_?


----------



## waynomo

BrettStah said:


> This should clear it up - imagine if the clue was this, instead of what it actually was:
> 
> *"The primary antagonist of this game, which launched a best-selling franchise steals a powerful magical relic known as the Triforce of Power."*
> 
> Would you still say the answer could be anything other than _The Legend of Zelda_?


No, I don't think this helps. If anything it makes it worse.

I don't know the game all that well. I only know it because it is my sons favorite game/series and discussions with him or watching him play.

Seems to me you are looking for whoever stole the Tirforce of Power. I am not sure if that is Link or Zelda. (I assume those are the two main protagonists of the game and you meant protagonist and not antagonist.) And if you are referring to someone Link is chasing, then I don't have a clue. 

Thanks for trying to help.

Anyway, I am over it. I understand the subtle nuance that they used which is not so subtle if you are an expert Jeopardy watcher. I only started watching it again consistently a month or two ago. So I assume this is some of the type of experience knowledge that you gain over time.


----------



## Honora

astrohip said:


> I'm not sure this is correct. I do know he was a lock on 65 out of 75 shows, which is incredible. But that doesn't mean he didn't get most of those 65 locks correct.
> 
> But I can't find this out from searching, so I don't know this for a fact.


Sorry, I stand corrected. I just double checked his games and found that Ken had FJ 2/3 of the time.

For some reason at the time he seemed to miss when he was safe, and when he was in danger get it and win.

I should say that about half way through his run I started to root for the challengers, and kept hoping they would knock him out.

Sorry Ken, nothing personal but it just didn't seem fair to the other players after a while.


----------



## waynomo

waynomo said:


> To recap . . .
> "The title princess of this game, which launched a best-selling franchise was named for F. Scott Fitzgerald's wife."
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the contestants wrote down "What is Zelda" and where judged incorrect. The correct answer was "What is The Legend of Zelda."





trainman said:


> I also want to note that without having to come up with the title of the game, the question becomes "name F. Scott Fitzgerald's wife," which isn't Final Jeopardy!-level information, it's more like top-to-middle-board in the first round.





astrohip said:


> I agree. The fact that all three came up with Zelda (and probably quickly) tells you it was too easy. That two of three answered incorrectly, but the same way, tells you it was worded awkwardly. A true J aficionado would catch it, but the average player wouldn't (and didn't).


Today's FJ answer blows the "too easy" theory out of the water. 
"In 2013 Britain marked this show's 50th Anniversary with a series of stamps of the 11 actors who have played the lead role."


Spoiler



What is Dr. Who?


I think this answer/question is way easier and with no trick!

BTW - I didn't have a clue to what Fitzgerald's wife was named.


----------



## busyba

waynomo said:


> Today's FJ answer blows the "too easy" theory out of the water.
> "In 2013 Britain marked this show's 50th Anniversary with a series of stamps of the 11 actors who have played the lead role."
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What is Dr. Who?
> 
> 
> I think this answer/question is way easier and with no trick!


Depending on how precise they choose to be, you very well could have lost. 



Spoiler



"Dr. Who" is incorrect. It's "_Doctor_ Who"



I wonder if just the answer on it's own would be considered being in the form of a question? 

But yeah, that was a ridiculously easy FJ.


----------



## astrohip

It did seem too easy. But I suppose if there had been a contestant who absolutely knows nothing about geekazoid TV shows and British cultural icons, it's possible they might have missed it. While I got it in .03 seconds, my wife had NO clue what they were asking about.

Notice they used "this show's anniversary" in the clue. It's always the word THIS that clues you in as to what they want.

They probably would accept DR or Doctor. In FJ, they will accept mistakes in spelling if the intent or pronunciation you are going for is clear. Slightly different rule than in the game itself.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> Notice they used "this show's anniversary" in the clue. It's always the word THIS that clues you in as to what they want,


Sounds like good advice! I will have to pay attention to that. (Or "this!")


----------



## nickels

Yesterday's FJ was simple. Something tells me the girl on the end didn't beat her dad's score.


----------



## waynomo

One of the things that I think has changed sometime in the last 20 years is the requirement for first and last name. I thought the rule used to be in Jeopardy you could use only the last name, but in Double Jeopardy you needed both first and last. Now they seem to accept just the last name unless answering with only the last name is ambiguous.

Anybody recall?


----------



## TAsunder

IMO, the correct answer to the zelda question is The Hyrule Fantasy: Legend of Zelda or the Japanese equivalent. That is the game that launched the franchise. It was renamed to The Legend of Zelda for its subsequent releases on cartridge.


----------



## waynomo

TAsunder said:


> IMO, the correct answer to the zelda question is The Hyrule Fantasy: Legend of Zelda or the Japanese equivalent. That is the game that launched the franchise. It was renamed to The Legend of Zelda for its subsequent releases on cartridge.


From what I have been reading alternate names are acceptable. The example that comes to mind is it was originally Alice's Adventures in Wonderland has also been published has Alice in Wonderland. Both would be correct.


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> One of the things that I think has changed sometime in the last 20 years is the requirement for first and last name. I thought the rule used to be in Jeopardy you could use only the last name, but in Double Jeopardy you needed both first and last.* Now they seem to accept just the last name unless answering with only the last name is ambiguous.*
> 
> Anybody recall?


Generally, if the last name is enough to clearly question the answer, they will accept it. "He discovered gravity. Who is Newton?" will work.

But if the judges don't think it's sufficient, they usually give you a quick chance to elaborate. But if you don't instantly jump in with "Who is Albert Newton?", they will bzz you.

And in FJ, you need to be certain a single name will suffice, as you get no second chances. They don't always require a full name in FJ, if a single name is clear. But if it's not, you are dead meat.

"This president declared war against Canada." If you answer Johnson, you are out, as it's not clear which Johnson you meant. Whereas if you answer Nixon, it would be accepted.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> Generally, if the last name is enough to clearly question the answer, they will accept it. "He discovered gravity. Who is Newton?" will work.
> 
> But if the judges don't think it's sufficient, they usually give you a quick chance to elaborate. But if you don't instantly jump in with "Who is Albert Newton?", they will bzz you.
> 
> And in FJ, you need to be certain a single name will suffice, as you get no second chances. They don't always require a full name in FJ, if a single name is clear. But if it's not, you are dead meat.
> 
> "This president declared war against Canada." If you answer Johnson, you are out, as it's not clear which Johnson you meant. Whereas if you answer Nixon, it would be accepted.


Damn. Where was I when Nixon declared war on Canada? 

I was thinking that they may have eased up the rules about needing a first name. I do understand the current rule. Is it possible that it changed or is my memory a bit fuzzy?


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> Damn. Where was I when Nixon declared war on Canada?
> 
> I was thinking that they may have eased up the rules about needing a first name. I do understand the current rule. Is it possible that it changed or is my memory a bit fuzzy?


We'll need Trainman to answer that. Even though he claims he's in his 30's, he seems to know an awful lot about Jeopardy from 40 years ago.


----------



## DevdogAZ

busyba said:


> The funniest (to me) FJ happened about a month or two ago. The clue was something about "his diary entry" of April <something> 1945, read <something about having no regrets despite it all or something like that>.
> 
> I had absolutely no idea, but based on the date, I guessed Hitler.
> 
> They go to the third place contestant and she guessed Hitler, and Alex says "no... not even close."
> 
> I was like, "whoa! Dick move Alex!"
> 
> To his credit though, after they did the wager/total reveal, Alex offered a quick "sorry about that" before moving on to the next contestants.
> 
> The really funny part was that the other two guys also guessed Hitler.
> 
> I think the correct answer was Harry Truman.


Are you sure it was April 1945? Because August 1945 would be right after Truman dropped the bombs on Japan and that would make a lot more sense with the "no regrets" portion of the question.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Generally, if the last name is enough to clearly question the answer, they will accept it. "He discovered gravity. Who is Newton?" will work.
> 
> But if the judges don't think it's sufficient, they usually give you a quick chance to elaborate. But if you don't instantly jump in with * "Who is Albert Newton?"*, they will bzz you.


It wouldn't matter how quickly you jumped in with that answer. They'd buzz you anyway.


----------



## trainman

astrohip said:


> We'll need Trainman to answer that. Even though he claims he's in his 30's, he seems to know an awful lot about Jeopardy from 40 years ago.


My mother watched the original version while I was in the womb.

I think waynomo's memory is a little fuzzy -- as far as I know, the "last name acceptance" rule has always been the same.


----------



## bryhamm

DevdogAZ said:


> It wouldn't matter how quickly you jumped in with that answer. They'd buzz you anyway.


lol


----------



## DouglasPHill

Are the contestants prevented from hitting the buzzers until after Alex is done reading the question?


----------



## BrettStah

DouglasPHill said:


> Are the contestants prevented from hitting the buzzers until after Alex is done reading the question?


No, but they don't actually work until after.


----------



## busyba

DouglasPHill said:


> Are the contestants prevented from hitting the buzzers until after Alex is done reading the question?





BrettStah said:


> No, but they don't actually work until after.


Also, my understanding is that if you buzz in early, you get some kind of penalty where your buzzer is locked out for some small fraction of a second. This way, there's no point in you just spamming the button before Alex is done with the hopes of one of your clicks hitting right when they go active.


----------



## astrohip

There is a light around the board that TV viewers can't see. You can only (properly) buzz in once it's lit up, and it lights up the instant he finishes reading. Buzz in too early, you are locked out just long enough for someone else to buzz in. 

So yeah, buzzer management is a key skill to master.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> There is a light around the board that TV viewers can't see. You can only (properly) buzz in once it's lit up, and it lights up the instant he finishes reading. Buzz in too early, you are locked out just long enough for someone else to buzz in.
> 
> So yeah, buzzer management is a key skill to master.


Do you have any idea of the mechanics of how this works? Is there a person? Sound activated?


----------



## busyba

I heard that it's a guy. But it's always the same guy, so it's got the same rhythm all the time, leading to an advantage for the returning champion.


----------



## MarkofT

in various interviews I've seen for Ken Jennings, he claimed that it wasn't just his knowledge that kept him winning, but his skill in hitting the button as soon as possible so he could answer the questions he knew.


----------



## waynomo

Anybody watch Friday's show? From contestant standpoint this has to be one of the worst showings in a long time.


----------



## tlrowley

DevdogAZ said:


> Are you sure it was April 1945? Because August 1945 would be right after Truman dropped the bombs on Japan and that would make a lot more sense with the "no regrets" portion of the question.





Final Jeopardy said:


> In a PS to an April 12, 1945 letter, he wrote, "This was dictated before the world fell in on me&#8230; what a blow it was. But- I must meet it."


That threw me as well - with the date, I didn't guess Truman. But it wasn't about the bombs, it was about Roosevelt's death and Truman being sworn in as President.


----------



## DeDondeEs

I never realized that they counted spelling in Final Jeopardy:

http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/05/showbiz/jeopardy-wrong-answer-child/index.html?hpt=hp_t3

Although according to the story he would have still finished in the same overall place if he did get credit for it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Kind of makes sense, though. If you allow a minor misspelling, then where do you draw the line between that and a larger misspelling. Would it be OK if the contestant spelled something phonetically? I think a hard-line rule of "the answer has to be spelled right to be right" is really the only sensible way to deal with something like that.

Although Trebek could have been less of an ass about it. Admittedly, the answer looks all kinds of wrong when you just glance at it, but there was only one extra letter in there, and the judges had clearly had time to look it over and make a decision.


----------



## waynomo

It's funny. That show was the first show I have missed in quite some time.

I was going to be out for the evening and I wanted to transfer a movie over from the PC so my wife could watch it. I wanted to have the TiVo dedicated to transferring the movie so it wouldn't pause while my wife was watching so I canceled all recordings for that evening including Jeopardy. It was no big deal for any of the others since they would all be repeated later. But of course not Jeopardy.

Then I watch Thursday's show and of course Alex mentions the kid setting the record. And now this controversy!


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> FJ will always make a reference to what they are looking for. In this case. see the bold red part. THIS GAME. You need to give the name of the game.
> 
> This happens with some regularity. A contestant will write down something that is part of the question, but is not the exact part they are looking for.


And for the record I now agree with the point you make. "This" is a clue telling you what they are looking for. After watching a bit more carefully over the last month or so, I do see this come up quite a bit in clues. I just never payed that close attention to it before I guess. (And it is not just in FJ.)


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> Kind of makes sense, though. If you allow a minor misspelling, then where do you draw the line between that and a larger misspelling. *Would it be OK if the contestant spelled something phonetically? *I think a hard-line rule of "the answer has to be spelled right to be right" is really the only sensible way to deal with something like that.
> 
> Although Trebek could have been less of an ass about it. Admittedly, the answer looks all kinds of wrong when you just glance at it, but there was only one extra letter in there, and the judges had clearly had time to look it over and make a decision.


FJ has different rules than regular Jeopardy. They will allow misspelling, as long as the word is otherwise correct. So phonetically is generally allowed. But if the misspelling creates a different word--emanciptation is not emancipation--then it will not be accepted.

So if the answer is "John Deere", they would allow "John Dear".


----------



## Marco

astrohip said:


> if the misspelling creates a different word--emanciptation is not emancipation--then it will not be accepted.
> 
> So if the answer is "John Deere", they would allow "John Dear".


But "emanciptation" isn't "another" word because it isn't a word.


----------



## astrohip

Marco said:


> But "emanciptation" isn't "another" word because it isn't a word.


What I meant is it's not the actual word, phonetic or not. It's another word, regardless of whether that word actually exists. You're being petty, the point is it's the wrong word.

Here's a comment from the Jeopardy forum, that I think covers it well...



> J! is very consistent about the FJ spelling rules. ("Bejamin Franklin".) They can't start bending the rules for "close enough" for two reasons. One, there is a Standards and Practices department that makes sure the game is fair -- which includes enforcing the rules evenly -- and two, when you give a player in a three player game credit for an incorrect answer, you are being unfair to the other two players.
> 
> Recently in a knowledge competition, an official ruled one team correct for answers of "Steven Hawkings" and "A Midsummer's Night Dream" in one game. Close enough? Sure they are. But they are also (according to the rules of the game) incorrect, and the other team felt like they had been treated unfairly.


Could Alex have been kinder in his reaction? Sure. But the kid was still wrong.

No one commenting on the winner's bet? He risked a Clavin!


----------



## nickels

I TiVo Jeopardy so I am still mid-last week. Anyone catch the 10 year old girl playing on Tuesday? She was part nervous, part cute, and part goofball. I loved her, but she was an odd one. I cracked up when she tried to buzz in during her "Double Jeopardy" clue. Hilarious kid!


----------



## waynomo

nickels said:


> I TiVo Jeopardy so I am still mid-last week. Anyone catch the 10 year old girl playing on Tuesday? She was part nervous, part cute, and part goofball. I loved her, but she was an odd one. I cracked up when she tried to buzz in during her "Double Jeopardy" clue. Hilarious kid!


Pretty much agree. Cute. 
We've seen adults buff in during their DJ clue. I think it just happened within the last month.


----------



## busyba

DevdogAZ said:


> Although Trebek could have been less of an ass about it.


Do you even _watch_ the show????


----------



## busyba

The 10 year old was too cute for words.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> So if the answer is "John Deere", they would allow "John Dear".


And you have seen something like this happen on FJ? I get the feeling that you have a ton more experience watching the show than I do.

I am not sure dear/deer/deere is fair either.

FWIW - I would suck at FJ as I am a really poor speller. (Among other reasons.)


----------



## aaronwt

DeDondeEs said:


> I never realized that they counted spelling in Final Jeopardy:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/05/showbiz/jeopardy-wrong-answer-child/index.html?hpt=hp_t3
> 
> Although according to the story he would have still finished in the same overall place if he did get credit for it.


People seem to be making a bigger deal out of it then it is. Either way he would have lost. And he seems more of a loser now for whining about it. He misspelled it, move on. He lost no matter what. Why should he be special. The kid who won it spelled it correctly.


----------



## waynomo

aaronwt said:


> People seem to be making a bigger deal out of it then it is. Either way he would have lost. And he seems more of a loser now for whining about it. He misspelled it, move on. He lost no matter what. Why should he be special. The kid who won it spelled it correctly.


Really . . .

In Jeopardy under the category of "Point"ed items we have a $400/$600 clue.

An issue regarded as potentially debatable, but no longer practically applicable.



Spoiler



What is Moot Point?


----------



## logic88

astrohip said:


> FJ has different rules than regular Jeopardy. They will allow misspelling, as long as the word is otherwise correct. So phonetically is generally allowed. But if the misspelling creates a different word--emanciptation is not emancipation--then it will not be accepted.
> 
> So if the answer is "John Deere", they would allow "John Dear".


How 'bout bad penmanship? Some of the answers (from other shows, not this one) seem close to being illegible. Is there a rule about using block letters in FJ?


----------



## whitson77

I didn't think Alex was a jerk or smug at all. He probably could have omitted the "badly" but his tone was certainly not rude IMO.


----------



## waynomo

whitson77 said:


> I didn't think Alex was a jerk or smug at all. He probably could have omitted the "badly" but his tone was certainly not rude IMO.


Agree.

I am impressed at how good AT is as host. There is a lot of subtlety to what he does. He keeps several balls going while do a bit of improv.

I also like that he appears to be the world's smartest man. He reads the correct answers or whatever like he always knew it.


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> And you have seen something like this happen on FJ? I get the feeling that you have a ton more experience watching the show than I do.
> 
> I am not sure dear/deer/deere is fair either.
> 
> FWIW - I would suck at FJ as I am a really poor speller. (Among other reasons.)


I watch every episode, every day. I love J! For a while, I was even playing Coryats.

The reason deer/dear is fair is because them be the rules. Spelling doesn't matter as long as the word is the same. Misspellings only matter if the pronunciation would be different. Like emanciptation.



logic88 said:


> How 'bout bad penmanship? Some of the answers (from other shows, not this one) seem close to being illegible. Is there a rule about using block letters in FJ?


If they can read it, it counts. They have judges for this reason (among others). I'm surprised sometimes how lenient they are on writing.


waynomo said:


> I also like that he appears to be the world's smartest man. He reads the correct answers or whatever like he always knew it.


This drives my wife nuts. She hates how he always knows the answer. She once said he probably stays up the night before reading all the answers (questions).


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> This drives my wife nuts. She hates how he always knows the answer. She once said he probably stays up the night before reading all the answers (questions).


LOL! Yes, I am sure he rehearses. He has to be familiar with the clues. Also he needs to get the pronunciation correct, etc.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> The reason deer/dear is fair is because them be the rules.


I get that. I was just thinking about the "Alice in Wonderland" scenario where it was published under two different names so either would be correct. However, with the movie Deer Hunter, it was published under that name. It was not published under Dear Hunter.

To me it seems that it should be one way or the other. But the show has worked with the current rules for 30 years or so, so it's not a big deal. Just my thinking. I also hate it when the worst player wins, but that is part of what makes Jeopardy Jeopardy.


----------



## waynomo

DeDondeEs said:


> I never realized that they counted spelling in Final Jeopardy:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/05/showbiz/jeopardy-wrong-answer-child/index.html?hpt=hp_t3
> 
> Although according to the story he would have still finished in the same overall place if he did get credit for it.


Funny that this came up again tonight. And I think the contestant knew it the second her answer was revealed judging by her reaction. If anything her answer was more correct than the kids the other night.

Of course for a teacher to have a spelling error; tsk, tsk. She should have proofread her answer.



Spoiler



Wrote "Waitin" instead of "Waiting"


----------



## logic88

astrohip said:


> If they can read it, it counts. They have judges for this reason (among others). I'm surprised sometimes how lenient they are on writing.


So the kid made a mistake by using block letters instead of cursive!


----------



## Turtleboy

I'm not sure why it's a huge story - he would have lost anyway.


----------



## Turtleboy

The most important tactic I learned from J! is never give someone's first name unless it is required. If you give only the last name they will say it's correct. But if you give an incorrect first name, you get it wrong.


----------



## waynomo

Turtleboy said:


> The most important tactic I learned from J! is never give someone's first name unless it is required. If you give only the last name they will say it's correct. But if you give an incorrect first name, you get it wrong.


Agreed. However, how easy do you think it would be implement this in real life? I think our natural inclination is to think of people with a first and last name so it wants to come out that way. Also there is the added time pressure of needing to produce the answer quickly. All these things come into play to make this more difficult than it might seem. (IMO) I think it would take some training to not do that. I know I would practice extensively before hand to minimize this habit.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip - Do they give you extra time if you need to come up with the first name?

The situation I am thinking about is when the person struggles a bit coming up with the name so they finish just before the buzzer rings, but only gives the last name and the answer needs a first name to be correct. In that situation do they give the contestants a few more seconds? If so, how many more?


----------



## astrohip

Turtleboy said:


> The most important tactic I learned from J! is never give someone's first name unless it is required. If you give only the last name they will say it's correct. But if you give an incorrect first name, you get it wrong.


QFT. They will always accept it unless there is some ambiguity with a last name only. But if you blurt out "Alfred Einstein" when "Einstein" would have sufficed... bzzz. No mo' money.



waynomo said:


> astrohip - Do they give you extra time if you need to come up with the first name?
> 
> The situation I am thinking about is when the person struggles a bit coming up with the name so they finish just before the buzzer rings, but only gives the last name and the answer needs a first name to be correct. In that situation do they give the contestants a few more seconds? If so, how many more?


Here's what I've seen, and that doesn't make it gospel. Sometimes a contestant will say an answer that's not incorrect, but not clearly the full answer they are looking for. It could be they only give a last name where the judges are looking for a full name. Or it could be just part of the answer. Maybe the contestant said "Boer" and they are looking for "Boer War". Alex will often look at the judges for a ruling. If the contestant jumps in with the correct answer before the judges rule, it is often accepted.

Having said this... the shows are edited. We have no idea what might have actually happened but was cut from the broadcast. For all we know, they actually asked the contestant for a better answer.

BTW, summer hiatus now. Repeats until next season, which should be in a few weeks. Rumor has it we will see a new set design this year.

Jboard.tv, the Jeopardy forum, has a daily thread on each show. And more often than not, the actual contestants will chime in. You learn some interesting things. Like how much easier it is to win sitting at home.


----------



## Honora

astrohip said:


> QFT. They will always accept it unless there is some ambiguity with a last name only. But if you blurt out "Alfred Einstein" when "Einstein" would have sufficed... bzzz. No mo' money.
> 
> Here's what I've seen, and that doesn't make it gospel. Sometimes a contestant will say an answer that's not incorrect, but not clearly the full answer they are looking for. It could be they only give a last name where the judges are looking for a full name. Or it could be just part of the answer. Maybe the contestant said "Boer" and they are looking for "Boer War". Alex will often look at the judges for a ruling. If the contestant jumps in with the correct answer before the judges rule, it is often accepted.
> 
> Having said this... the shows are edited. We have no idea what might have actually happened but was cut from the broadcast. For all we know, they actually asked the contestant for a better answer.
> 
> BTW, summer hiatus now. Repeats until next season, which should be in a few weeks. Rumor has it we will see a new set design this year.
> 
> Jboard.tv, the Jeopardy forum, has a daily thread on each show. And more often than not, the actual contestants will chime in. You learn some interesting things. Like how much easier it is to win sitting at home.


Regarding the editing, I've always wondered about those instances where Alex says that the judges had checked and found that a previous response that had been deemed incorrect should have been accepted. Does the contestant question it and they edit that out? Otherwise why would they recheck their sources?

Does anybody know?


----------



## waynomo

Honora said:


> Does anybody know?


I don't know, but I always got the impression that the judges are constantly checking especially when someone comes up with an answer they didn't expect. Of course it goes both ways. That Alex will hear an answer as correct, but the contestant has slightly pronounced it wrong. Somewhere there was an example of someone answering "Wimbleton" instead of "Wimbledon." "Ton" was incorrect, but Alex gave him credit. They later deducted points for an incorrect response.

I don't think the contestants get a protest vote, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> Having said this... the shows are edited.


Sort of.

I saw a taping over 10 years ago. I don't think the procedure has changed. From the beginning of the show till the end of Double Jeopardy the show is taped in real time. They pause the taping before Final Jeopardy begins so the contestants have time to get their wagers correct.

As explained before the tapings that I witnessed, they don't want the contestants to screw up their wager for this critical round. They bring in consultants that help the contestants make a proper wager. How much help is debated. I know they at least make sure they don't wager more money than they have.


----------



## doom1701

astrohip said:


> FJ has different rules than regular Jeopardy. They will allow misspelling, as long as the word is otherwise correct. So phonetically is generally allowed. But if the misspelling creates a different word--emanciptation is not emancipation--then it will not be accepted.
> 
> So if the answer is "John Deere", they would allow "John Dear".


It's probably just because I come from the home of John Deere, and because my family's livelihood (and that of most of my friends) has come from working for Deere directly or indirectly...but if someone spelled in "John Dear" and it was accepted, I'd be ready to punch someone in the face four or five times.


----------



## nickels

I just fully watched the episode from last Wed. where the kid added the extra T on final Jeopardy. All I took from it was that Alex T handled it like a toolbag. "Wow that spelling was pathetic you little idiot!" - he may as well have said it like that, the kid added one letter (and Mr "Know it all" actually said he added a 'P' instead of a 'T', dummy). If you watched through the credits, as a parent it was heartbreaking. That kid's chin was quivering and you could tell by his face that he was very upset and trying not to cry. Alex made him look like a fool.

The only thing missing from making this episode epic is if the winner would have pulled a Clavin (as mentioned earlier). His cocky bet could have gone horribly wrong. Damn so close!


----------



## aaronwt

nickels said:


> I just fully watched the episode from last Wed. where the kid added the extra T on final Jeopardy. All I took from it was that Alex T handled it like a toolbag. "Wow that spelling was pathetic you little idiot!" - he may as well have said it like that, the kid added one letter (and Mr "Know it all" actually said he added a 'P' instead of a 'T', dummy). If you watched through the credits, as a parent it was heartbreaking. That kid's chin was quivering and you could tell by his face that he was very upset and trying not to cry. Alex made him look like a fool.
> 
> The only thing missing from making this episode epic is if the winner would have pulled a Clavin (as mentioned earlier). His cocky bet could have gone horribly wrong. Damn so close!


The kid made himself look like a fool. Alex just brought more attention to it.


----------



## robojerk

aaronwt said:


> The kid made himself look like a fool. Alex just brought more attention to it.


I don't think Alex made him look like a fool.. I think Alex saw the kid knew the correct answer but it was misspelled.

If Alex was the the single judge of the show I could perceive his tone and pause to be a little rude, however Alex is just a host and was wanting the judges (not shown) to make a ruling on the kids answer, and in that context Alex is not rude at all.


----------



## Edmund

The kid, and I guess his family thinks if he had been credited with right answer he would be $3000 richier. I guess they don't watch Jeopardy that often?


----------



## astrohip

First spy pics of the new set. Now this is just the splash/intro set, not the actual game board set.


----------



## waynomo

Is there a montage of the set through the years?


----------



## astrohip

Picture of the new podiums and contestant area...


----------



## Boot

astrohip said:


> First spy pics of the new set. Now this is just the splash/intro set, not the actual game board set.


They have a fake game board that they use for the intro?


----------



## Regina

robojerk said:


> I don't think Alex made him look like a fool.. I think Alex saw the kid knew the correct answer but it was misspelled.
> 
> If Alex was the the single judge of the show I could perceive his tone and pause to be a little rude, however Alex is just a host and was wanting the judges (not shown) to make a ruling on the kids answer, and in that context Alex is not rude at all.


I had a bunch of shows saved on the DVR and I just watched this one-the kid was from Newtown, CT-if ANYONE deserves a break, it's a kid from that town!  ...just sayin'  It was clear that the kid knew the answer. I mean, jeez, the kid would have won the same amount of $$ either way, why not give him credit? FOR REAL!

I can't STAND Alex! He demeans women constantly-if a woman is up against two men, and loses, he will ALWAYS remark, "You were up against two tough, tough, fellows..." or something assinine to that effect. Dude, whatever! Shut the f**k up! No one cares what you have to say!

(Yes, I know-tell us how you really feel!  )


----------



## astrohip

Regina said:


> I mean, jeez, the kid would have won the same amount of $$ either way, why not give him credit? FOR REAL!


Because that's not how Jeopardy works. Rules are rules.


----------



## Regina

astrohip said:


> Because that's not how Jeopardy works. Rules are rules.


Yes, and normally misspelling does not count against someone, and they could tell that the kid knew the answer, and I think they arbitrarily ruled against him!


----------



## nickels

There is no rule that states that Alex has to be a d*ck to a kid and almost make him cry.


----------



## Regina

nickels said:


> There is no rule that states that Alex has to be a d*ck to a kid and almost make him cry.


This x 1, 000, 000!!!!!!:up::up:


----------



## busyba

It's not a rule, just a fringe benefit.


----------



## astrohip

Regina said:


> Yes, and normally misspelling does not count against someone, and they could tell that the kid knew the answer, and I think they arbitrarily ruled against him!


We discussed this extensively many posts above. Bottom line: If the misspelling affects the pronunciation, it's wrong. And it did, so he was ruled to be incorrect.



nickels said:


> There is no rule that states that Alex has to be a d*ck to a kid and almost make him cry.


I'm pretty sure there is.


----------



## Regina

Well, it's over and done and I guess we won't change each other's minds. We have said our peace....

And I still can't STAND Alex!


----------



## waynomo

Regina said:


> Well, it's over and done and I guess we won't change each other's minds. We have said our peace....
> 
> And I still can't STAND Alex!


And I can't believe how good of a job he does. Yeah there was this one slight faux pas, but in general he makes what he does look super easy. Believe me, it's not.


----------



## trainman

Regina said:


> We have said our peace....


That's *piece*.

But you wouldn't have been counted wrong in Final Jeopardy! for that, because it didn't change the pronunciation.


----------



## MacThor

trainman said:


> That's *piece*.
> 
> But you wouldn't have been counted wrong in Final Jeopardy! for that, because it didn't change the pronunciation.


Really? So if the Final Jeopardy answer is "War and Peace" and the contestant writes "War and Piece" they'll give them a pass?


----------



## Regina

LOL you guys-I have always gotten that wrong-piece-vs-peace in that context. But in 30 seconds with those often-malfunctioning white boards I can see someone making an "A" that looks like an "I" and Alex making a comment about it-the man just can't help himself!


----------



## trainman

MacThor said:


> Really? So if the Final Jeopardy answer is "War and Peace" and the contestant writes "War and Piece" they'll give them a pass?


Yes, believe it or not, according to their rules.


----------



## Turtleboy

What about it's original title, "War, what is it good for?"


----------



## astrohip

Absolutely nothing!


----------



## waynomo

Say it again, y'all


----------



## waynomo

Turtleboy said:


> What about it's original title, "War, what is it good for?"


Actually no, that would not be good, but either of these should be.

Война и миръ

Voyna i mir


----------



## Regina

Just watched Friday night's (9/27) show..
Dude on end had $9200
Chick in middle had $13,200
Champ had $12,500
Category for FJ was "European Capitals" so you know the question is going to be hard as F**K...
I was SCREAMING at the dude on the end not to risk ANYTHING!
Of course, he risked EVERYTHING!
All 3 got it wrong and chick in the middle won with $1,799..UGH!!!
HE COULD HAVE WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## astrohip

Regina said:


> Just watched Friday night's (9/27) show..
> Dude on end had $9200
> Chick in middle had $13,200
> Champ had $12,500
> Category for FJ was "European Capitals" so you know the question is going to be hard as F**K...
> I was SCREAMING at the dude on the end not to risk ANYTHING!
> Of course, he risked EVERYTHING!
> All 3 got it wrong and chick in the middle won with $1,799..UGH!!!
> HE COULD HAVE WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Absolutely classic case of poor betting.


----------



## logic88

I got curious and tried to find out what the lowest amount ever won on Jeopardy was and came up with Jimmie Bucci ($100 over 2 days). There appear to be several cases of $0 and $1 amounts for a single match but those folks won more in subsequent matches.

I assume that can't happen now since 2nd and 3rd place folks win preset amounts?


----------



## busyba

logic88 said:


> I assume that can't happen now since 2nd and 3rd place folks win preset amounts?


That raises an interesting question... what's the minimum prize for first place?

It would be rather odd for the final scores to end up something like $100/$1/$0, and have 2nd and 3rd place win $2000 and $1000, while first place only wins $100.


----------



## MacThor

busyba said:


> That raises an interesting question... what's the minimum prize for first place?
> 
> It would be rather odd for the final scores to end up something like $100/$1/$0, and have 2nd and 3rd place win $2000 and $1000, while first place only wins $100.


I think that's how they do it though, since the winner gets to come back the next game.


----------



## trainman

MacThor said:


> I think that's how they do it though, since the winner gets to come back the next game.


Right -- the minimum prize for first place is $1, and since they'll come back on the next show, they're guaranteed to go home with at least $1,001.

(If a game ends in a 3-way tie for $0, none of the contestants get to come back for the next show, and I don't know how they handle the minimum guarantee amounts in that case.)


----------



## busyba

trainman said:


> Right -- the minimum prize for first place is $1, and since they'll come back on the next show, they're guaranteed to go home with at least $1,001.


So they can potentially end up worse off than the guy he had beaten who came in second.


----------



## astrohip

Another day of incredibly bad FJ wagering:


Damian Henri: $18,000+$17,999=$35,999 
Rohit Dewan: $17,200+$17,200=$34,400
Kristan McMahon: $2,800+$2,799=$5,599

Had it been a triple stumper instead of an instaget, the final amounts would be $1, $0, $1.

Damian should have bet $16,400, Rohit $801 (or $800), and Kristan nothing.

ONLY because it was an instaget did the wagering not matter.


----------



## bryhamm

astrohip said:


> Another day of incredibly bad FJ wagering:
> 
> Damian Henri: $18,000+$17,999=$35,999
> Rohit Dewan: $17,200+$17,200=$34,400
> Kristan McMahon: $2,800+$2,799=$5,599
> 
> Had it been a triple stumper instead of an instaget, the final amounts would be $1, $0, $1.
> 
> Damian should have bet $16,400, Rohit $801 (or $800), and Kristan nothing.
> 
> ONLY because it was an instaget did the wagering not matter.


Is it better to make your bets with the assumption that everyone will get it wrong, or assuming everyone gets it right? I've always thought it was to bet as if everyone got it right, but as I'm seeing comments here, maybe that is not the right approach.


----------



## Regina

Now Alex (and the judges..whatever!) penalized a contestant for (allegedly) mispronouncing "Elaine" - as in "Elaine" from Seinfeld:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/01/jeopardy-elaine-pronunciation-fail_n_4026498.html

He said, "Uh-laine" and they wanted him to say, "EEE-laine"-I remember my ex-MIL talking about her friend EEE-laine, but ex-MIL was from New York- not everyone is from the East Coast, and not everyone pronounces words the same....


----------



## busyba

Regina said:


> Now Alex (and the judges..whatever!) penalized a contestant for (allegedly) mispronouncing "Elaine" - as in "Elaine" from Seinfeld:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/01/jeopardy-elaine-pronunciation-fail_n_4026498.html
> 
> He said, "Uh-laine" and they wanted him to say, "EEE-laine"-I remember my ex-MIL talking about her friend EEE-laine, but ex-MIL was from New York- not everyone is from the East Coast, and not everyone pronounces words the same....


It sounded like he said "Helene".


----------



## astrohip

Arrgh! Again. Bad betting actually cost her the game today. No debate, she gave the game away.

It's painful to watch.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> Arrgh! Again. Bad betting actually cost her the game today. No debate, she gave the game away.
> 
> It's painful to watch.


It's funny, if I knew I was going to be a contestant on the show I would watch every episode I could get my hands on plus read as much as I could on the Jeopardy board.

And these people are supposed to be smart?  Yeesh!


----------



## bryhamm

bryhamm said:


> Is it better to make your bets with the assumption that everyone will get it wrong, or assuming everyone gets it right? I've always thought it was to bet as if everyone got it right, but as I'm seeing comments here, maybe that is not the right approach.


bump


----------



## Honora

bryhamm said:


> Is it better to make your bets with the assumption that everyone will get it wrong, or assuming everyone gets it right? I've always thought it was to bet as if everyone got it right, but as I'm seeing comments here, maybe that is not the right approach.


If you are in third place with way less money than the other two, who are going to be betting against each other, I think it's better to bet nothing in the event that everybody (or at least those other two) don't get it right and you might - I said might - wind up having the most money left in the end.

If everybody gets it, you wouldn't win anyway. So, yes it's a gamble but at least you have a chance.


----------



## Regina

Honora said:


> If you are in third place with way less money than the other two, who are going to be betting against each other, I think it's better to bet nothing in the event that everybody (or at least those other two) don't get it right and you might - I said might - wind up having the most money left in the end.
> 
> If everybody gets it, you wouldn't win anyway. So, yes it's a gamble but at least you have a chance.


AGREED! Especially if the category is something horrible like "Middle Eastern Geography" or "British Monarchs" or something that is going to be super difficult...IMHO!


----------



## bryhamm

Honora said:


> If you are in third place with way less money than the other two, who are going to be betting against each other, I think it's better to bet nothing in the event that everybody (or at least those other two) don't get it right and you might - I said might - wind up having the most money left in the end.
> 
> If everybody gets it, you wouldn't win anyway. So, yes it's a gamble but at least you have a chance.


I get that scenario and agree.

But it seems like some folks here are saying that 3rd place should ALWAYS bet nothing, even if they are close to the other 2.


----------



## waynomo

Regina said:


> AGREED! Especially if the category is something horrible like "Middle Eastern Geography" or "British Monarchs" or something that is going to be super difficult...IMHO!


Problem is that so often what appears to be a tough category has an easy question and what seems easy has a hard question.

Of course if it was me I'd be betting $0 as my FJ batting average is pretty low.


----------



## Turtleboy

Someone else just got nailed for spelling.

The returning champion who was in the lead spelled Kazakhstan as "Kazkhistan" and Alex (well,the judges) ruled that because it changed the pronunciation too much, it was wrong.


----------



## astrohip

Turtleboy said:


> Someone else just got nailed for spelling.
> 
> The returning champion who was in the lead spelled Kazakhstan as "Kazkhistan" and Alex (well,the judges) ruled that because it changed the pronunciation too much, it was wrong.


Just coming here to post this. The second I saw his answer... er, question, I knew they would ding him. Just too far off the correct pronunciation to fly.

Did anyone else see your first sentence as "Someone else just got nailed for speeding"?


----------



## waynomo

And I'm guessing he would have pronounced it correctly. I wish I hadn't seen it spelled correctly so that I could have tested myself to see if I would have gotten close enough.

The other crazy thing is that there are multiple ways to spell many of these countries. (Right? Correct me if I'm wrong about that.) The English spellings are often approximations and they can often vary a bit.


----------



## Wil

astrohip said:


> The second I saw his answer... er, question, I knew they would ding him.


Same here. But in my case I thought, "they're going to zing him BECAUSE of the recent dustup with the kid." Circling the wagons. Prior to that incident, I think this spelling would have been accepted. I've seen worse accepted, far worse.

In the other direction, I've seen phonetically equivalent spelling rejected. Starting a name with C instead of K is one I think I remember; the principle seemed to be how drastic the misspelling was, rather than pronunciation. But after the kid thing, they're focusing on pronunciation.


----------



## Worf

Turtleboy said:


> Someone else just got nailed for spelling.
> 
> The returning champion who was in the lead spelled Kazakhstan as "Kazkhistan" and Alex (well,the judges) ruled that because it changed the pronunciation too much, it was wrong.


Well, there's not country that sounds like Kaz-khis-tan (Khaki-tan?), while the real country Ka-zakh-stan. There's definitely no "is" sound in the country like say, Afghanistan, Pakistan, etc.

Then again, I suppose Khaki-Tan is a great way to remember the color .


----------



## Turtleboy

Would "Kazikstan" be a correct answer?


----------



## astrohip

Worf said:


> Well, there's not country that sounds like Kaz-khis-tan (Khaki-tan?), while the real country Ka-zakh-stan. There's definitely no "is" sound in the country like say, Afghanistan, Pakistan, etc.


That's my thinking. It's not the misspelling or the dustup with the kid (which I'm sure Jeopardy has long forgotten). It changed the way Kazakhstan is pronounced, and that's all it took.



Turtleboy said:


> Would "Kazikstan" be a correct answer?


It's always hard to second guess the judges, but I would say no. IK instead of AK is wrong.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> . . . It's always hard to second guess the judges . . .


Huh? LOL. I mean they are usually right, but it seems to be pretty easy to second guess. Seems to happen pretty often.


----------



## astrohip

Not again. Teacher's Tourney, we're in the Semi-Finals. Winner goes on to the Finals! Scores entering Final Jeopardy:

John Pearson: $8,700
Timothy Shuker-Haines: $8,400
Katie Moriarty: $4,800

Timothy needs to bet $301 to overtake John, or $1201 to beat John and/or Katie. If it's a triple-stumper, he is guaranteed the win.

So he bets it all, $8400, and it's a TS. He ends up with -0-. John, who needed to bet $8100 to cover any combo, actually bet $8200, and was left with $500. And that was enough to win.

Timothy had this game, and poor betting gave it away.

Here's a link to the JBoard discussion:
http://jboard.tv/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1668

BTW, here is FJ:

Category: Buildings

Charles Evans Hughes laid the cornerstone for this building on October 13, 1932 & got to work in it for about 6 years.


Spoiler



What is the Supreme Court Building? Katie said the Flatiron Building; Timothy and John both said the Empire State Building.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> Not again.


I am much more aware of the betting strategies thanks (to I think you for raising this upthread.)

Do the totals from this round carry over to the final round to give you a head start?

Do these totals equate to real dollars earned?

(I'm a bit behind so haven't watched any of the tourney yet.)


----------



## MacThor

waynomo said:


> I am much more aware of the betting strategies thanks (to I think you for raising this upthread.)
> 
> Do the totals from this round carry over to the final round to give you a head start?
> 
> Do these totals equate to real dollars earned?
> 
> (I'm a bit behind so haven't watched any of the tourney yet.)


No, winners advance to the finals and start w/$0.

I don't recall if semifinalist - 2nd place gets any different $$ than semifinalist - 3rd place.


----------



## busyba

waynomo said:


> I am much more aware of the betting strategies thanks (to I think you for raising this upthread.)
> 
> Do the totals from this round carry over to the final round to give you a head start?
> 
> Do these totals equate to real dollars earned?
> 
> (I'm a bit behind so haven't watched any of the tourney yet.)


I believe that in the tournaments, the only variable amount money to win is in the finals, and there's a fixed minimum.

Also you don't carry-over anything from one round to the next. The only exception is the finals, which are a two-day event. Your final score is the sum of both days. But everyone starts the finals at $0.


----------



## waynomo

All that makes the bet even worse. I was looking for some silver lining.


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> All that makes the bet even worse. I was looking for some silver lining.


On the two day finals, betting becomes a true art. And all my whining gets thrown out the window, as it's no longer black & white. It's fun to watch the different strategies on the first day of a two day game.


----------



## astrohip

This is getting painful. These teachers are incredible people (listen to their stories and try to stay dry-eyed), but they have got to learn to bet.

Second place bets all-in, and luckily, she was the only one who got it. Had she missed FJ, and it was a toughie, she would end up in third. But had she bet according to strategy, she would have won, even with a wrong answer. ONLY because she was the only one to get FJ did she advance.

FJ: *The 2012 Olympics*
NBC reported that in the first days of Olympic coverage, this sport seen in recent books & on film was the most watched on cable.


Spoiler



What is Archery?


----------



## mattack

I'm not reading the spoilers about this until I catch up.. But we did learn something a few weeks ago that I hadn't known before..

Unfortunately I don't remember the details, but one guy said something like "I wanted to bet $X but you wouldn't let me". Like they wouldn't let him bet too small of an amount for a Daily Double. Does anybody remember that?

They CAN bet $0 for Final Jeopardy.. so why couldn't they bet $0 for Daily Double?


----------



## Bananfish

Because with a $0 bet on a Daily Double, the clue and answer would be superfluous -- there's not really any reason even to give the clue. It takes the drama out of that clue, and I would guess the producers think that such an event makes the game less "fun" for the audience and therefore bad for ratings, and therefore bans it.

In Final Jeopardy, on the other hand, the clue and answer are not superfluous with a $0 bet because the other players are probably not also betting $0, and even if they were, from the audience standpoint, it's not superfluous because they do not reveal the bet until after each contestant's answer, so there's still drama to the reveal.


----------



## astrohip

Decent bets yesterday, no whining needed. Today starts the two-day Finals of the Teacher's Tourney.

Here is the FJ from yesterday's last semi game:
*
Novel Titles*
These are not found in the Koran, & the angel Gabriel told Muhammad that they were not revealed by God.


Spoiler



What are The Satanic Verses?



It was a triple get. I didn't have a clue.


----------



## busyba

astrohip said:


> Decent bets yesterday, no whining needed. Today starts the two-day Finals of the Teacher's Tourney.
> 
> Here is the FJ from yesterday's last semi game:
> *
> Novel Titles*
> These are not found in the Koran, & the angel Gabriel told Muhammad that they were not revealed by God.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What are The Satanic Verses?
> 
> 
> 
> It was a triple get. I didn't have a clue.


They _gave_ you the clue. You had no idea.


----------



## DevdogAZ

busyba said:


> They _gave_ you the clue. You had no idea.


No, they gave him the answer. He didn't have the question.


----------



## mattack

Bananfish said:


> Because with a $0 bet on a Daily Double, the clue and answer would be superfluous -- there's not really any reason even to give the clue. It takes the drama out of that clue, and I would guess the producers think that such an event makes the game less "fun" for the audience and therefore bad for ratings, and therefore bans it.


I mean, I figured out that logic too.. but sometimes a player gets hosed when they get the DJ answer as the LAST or NEARLY last answer in the DJ round. If they are slightly above 2x the next player, it can make it NOT a runaway...


----------



## Regina

So I was watching the Tournament of Champions "Decades" 1980's game last night and Chuck Forrest was on. My mother and I were discussing the game after it was over..she thought that Chuck was overly aggressive and super-pi$$ed off whenever anyone else got an answer correct, and/or whenever someone else chose the "Daily Double" clue...I don't know, he just seemed super intense, and maybe even a little nervous after all these years...
What did others think?


----------



## Unbeliever

Speaking of Forrest, apparently the current champ, Arthur Chu, (well, I don't watch, so I don't know if he still is) is really aggressive on the "Forrest Bounce" (looking for the daily doubles) and the "Perfect Final" bet......

And is being roundly blasted by Jeopardy! fans, claiming that he's not following the spirit of the game. According to them, a contestant is supposed to row through the categories logically, from least hard to most hard, and be grateful when a DD is found, and bet the Final based on his confidence in the subject, and not maximize his chance of winning.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Turtleboy

Unbeliever said:


> Speaking of Forrest, apparently the current champ, Arthur Chu, (well, I don't watch, so I don't know if he still is) is really aggressive on the "Forrest Bounce" (looking for the daily doubles) and the "Perfect Final" bet......
> 
> And is being roundly blasted by Jeopardy! fans, claiming that he's not following the spirit of the game. According to them, a contestant is supposed to row through the categories logically, from least hard to most hard, and be grateful when a DD is found, and bet the Final based on his confidence in the subject, and not maximize his chance of winning.
> 
> --Carlos V.


http://www.salon.com/2014/02/04/in_praise_of_arthur_chu_the_game_theory_nerd_who_broke_jeopardy/


----------



## mattack

Yeah, I remember seeing (in the middle of the night) a tease on CNN (which I usually tune to to have in the buffer) about Jeopardy.. Then it's now a day or two later, and I'm seeing all of these articles....

and this really didn't sound new at all. There have been people who jump around for a long time.

I haven't caught up yet, I think I'm about a week and a half back (luckily, I "randomly" recorded a "To Be Announced" show on the night of the state of the union and it HAPPENED to actually be Jeopardy!)


----------



## busyba

Unbeliever said:


> And is being roundly blasted by Jeopardy! fans, claiming that he's not following the spirit of the game. According to them, a contestant is supposed to row through the categories logically, from least hard to most hard, and be grateful when a DD is found, and bet the Final based on his confidence in the subject, and not maximize his chance of winning.


Holy crap, seriously?!

Way too many people in this world don't kill themselves.


----------



## busyba

Didn't Ken Jennings employ the same strategy?


----------



## waynomo

Certainly others have done similar, but not to the extent that Chu has.


----------



## busyba

I'm about 15 eps behind, but I've got something to look forward to now.


----------



## Worf

Plus I think Ken Jennings is far more personable.

The big deal is basically gaming it to win rather than trying to have fun, and at least giving the people at home a chance to play. (It's actually quite important - half the fun of watching Jeopardy is trying to answer it yourself)

Remember, the goal of the show is to sell ads, and to do that, it helps if the people watching (i.e., the product) are having fun and being entertained, so ads can be sold (the ad company is the customer). "Perfect" play like this to maximize winnings works, but is far less entertaining.

Sort of like being in a class with a substitute teacher who asks a question and the one kid in the room always shoots his hand up and gets called, or playing pool where your buddy just plays perfect shots and never lets you get a chance. It's fun for all about 10 minutes then it's annoying and you wonder what else is on.

Plus, the writers often put a lot of fun in the clues and you lose out on that when the order isn't maintained.


----------



## busyba

Worf said:


> The big deal is basically gaming it to win rather than trying to have fun, and at least giving the people at home a chance to play. (It's actually quite important - half the fun of watching Jeopardy is trying to answer it yourself)


a) He's not your dancing monkey. He didn't go on the show to entertain you; he went on there to win.

2) I haven't watched it yet, so I'm curious as to what exactly he's doing that prevents the people at home from trying to answer it themselves.


----------



## Hoffer

I never watch Jeopardy, but just happened to watch about 10 minutes of the show 2 days ago. I remember thinking how weird it was this Chu guy was jumping all over the board. Yesterday I saw an article about the guy, maybe on CNN, about how he is jumping around.


----------



## busyba




----------



## waynomo

I have no problem with him jumping around.

The one disadvantage to that is that sometimes you need the easier clues to understand what they're trying to get at.

I don't understand why people are in such a tizzy over this. Others have done it before.

I do remember something posting in this thread that it messes with them because of their OCD. (Not going in order.)


----------



## MauriAnne

There was even a piece on ABC Nightly News about Chu last night. I don't see what the big deal is personally, and I never understood why more people don't bet Final Jeopardy for a tie score.


----------



## Jonathan_S

busyba said:


> 2) I haven't watched it yet, so I'm curious as to what exactly he's doing that prevents the people at home from trying to answer it themselves.





waynomo said:


> I have no problem with him jumping around.
> 
> The one disadvantage to that is that sometimes you need the easier clues to understand what they're trying to get at.


My understanding is that wynomo basically has it. It can be harder to play along at home if they jump straight to the hardest two questions in a category before you see any of the easy ones.

You don't get to decypher the patern that the question / answers form. (Must start with a "I", etc)

So his play style apparently doesn't prevent people from playing along at home; but it can make it harder for them to do so succesfully.


----------



## scooterboy

waynomo said:


> I don't understand why people are in such a tizzy over this. Others have done it before.


Exactly this. I've seen it many times, and I'm not even a regular viewer.


----------



## MarkofT

Read an article today where Chu said part of the idea with bouncing around the board is to find the Daily Doubles, but the other part is by jumping between the categories, he is surprising the other players and that is more tiring for them. It doesn't affect him because he knows what category he is going to pick and can prepare himself.


----------



## mattack

Worf said:


> The big deal is basically gaming it to win rather than trying to have fun, and at least giving the people at home a chance to play. (It's actually quite important - half the fun of watching Jeopardy is trying to answer it yourself)


But when I know the answer (I'd say a huge proportion of the time -- that does NOT mean I'd actually do well on the show), I know it while Alex is still reading the question (and of course you can't ring in successfully then).


----------



## busyba

So I went and watched just the Chu episodes, and I have even _less_ of an idea of what the hell people are whining about.

Tell you what though... the blond guy on the second episode, he had "serial killer" written all over him.


----------



## MauriAnne

I was surprised they accepted Ag (rather than Silver) for the Final Jeopardy answer on Wednesday's show. Did that seem odd to anyone else?


----------



## Turtleboy

MauriAnne said:


> I was surprised they accepted Ag (rather than Silver) for the Final Jeopardy answer on Wednesday's show. Did that seem odd to anyone else?


I was surprised they accepted "silver" instead of Ag.

Edit: "Of the element symbols that don't match the element's English name, this element's symbol is alphabetically 1st."

Hmm, "this element's symbol" probably should be silver.


----------



## lambertman

Producers would probably love a do-over in filling those three spots of the battle of the '80s. What a dreary game.

Anyone notice the frequent edits after Cordray wrong answers? Wonder what was happening there.


----------



## Honora

lambertman said:


> Producers would probably love a do-over in filling those three spots of the battle of the '80s. What a dreary game.
> 
> Anyone notice the frequent edits after Cordray wrong answers? Wonder what was happening there.


I don't know what was going on, but I read in a newspaper article that because he is the Director of the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau he cannot take the prize money or donate it to a charitable organization. The money that he did win stayed with Jeopardy.

So, he actually was playing for the fun of it.


----------



## lambertman

Huh. So Jeopardy was playing with a 1-in-45 chance that they wouldn't give away the million? 

Seems to me like they should've given the spot to someone else. Wonder if they'd contacted Bruce Seymour (Super Jeopardy! winner from '90)?


----------



## astrohip

MauriAnne said:


> I was surprised they accepted Ag (rather than Silver) for the Final Jeopardy answer on Wednesday's show. Did that seem odd to anyone else?





Turtleboy said:


> I was surprised they accepted "silver" instead of Ag.
> 
> Edit: "Of the element symbols that don't match the element's English name, this element's symbol is alphabetically 1st."
> 
> Hmm, "this element's symbol" probably should be silver.


It's just ambiguous enough in its wording (which is unusual for them) that they would accept either as the answer. Initially, I was surprised too, but upon rereading the actual clue, realized *element *or *symbol *could be correct.


----------



## MikeMar

Honora said:


> I don't know what was going on, but I read in a newspaper article that because he is the Director of the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau he cannot take the prize money or donate it to a charitable organization. The money that he did win stayed with Jeopardy.
> 
> So, he actually was playing for the fun of it.





lambertman said:


> Huh. So Jeopardy was playing with a 1-in-45 chance that they wouldn't give away the million?
> 
> Seems to me like they should've given the spot to someone else. Wonder if they'd contacted Bruce Seymour (Super Jeopardy! winner from '90)?


Well couldn't Jeopardy on it's OWN donate the Million to charity if that guy won it all? Just more for good will than anything!


----------



## DeDondeEs

Just watched an interview with Chu. I've never understood why most people just go down the board in order. If there is a subject you know about why not go for the highest value first and work your way down in value? If you can get a few of those high dollar clues under your belt you can be less risky on the lower value clues in categories you aren't familiar with. 

Although from what I've heard a good portion of winning Jeopardy is hitting the button at the right time. But if it is a subject you know well and it is a high value clue your opponents may hesitate a little more before quickly hitting the button. 

IIRC didn't Watson bounce around the board a lot as well?


----------



## trainman

DeDondeEs said:


> Just watched an interview with Chu. I've never understood why most people just go down the board in order. If there is a subject you know about why not go for the highest value first and work your way down in value? If you can get a few of those high dollar clues under your belt you can be less risky on the lower value clues in categories you aren't familiar with.


It's not always obvious what the category is "really" about based on the category title. Also, sometimes there's a "trick" to the category that only becomes obvious after 1 or 2 of the clues have been revealed. In that case, it would be better to "waste" the lower-value clues rather than start at the bottom with the high-value clues.

I'm not saying Arthur Chu is doing something wrong, though -- you can't argue with results.


----------



## busyba

The only tactic I don't understand the point of is his playing for the tie. He got the tie in the second game, and he would have tied the first game too if his opponent hadn't gotten FJ wrong. 

I don't see what he has to gain by playing against the same person twice, especially since familiarity with the buzzer timing is a significant advantage for the champion. 

Unless he's just trying to dick over the producers by making them pay out double the cash.


----------



## Jonathan_S

busyba said:


> The only tactic I don't understand the point of is his playing for the tie. He got the tie in the second game, and he would have tied the first game too if his opponent hadn't gotten FJ wrong.
> 
> I don't see what he has to gain by playing against the same person twice, especially since familiarity with the buzzer timing is a significant advantage for the champion.
> 
> Unless he's just trying to dick over the producers by making them pay out double the cash.


From what I understand it's a hedge against getting matched up against an amazing, Ken Jennings level, new player next time. You already feel comfortable competing against the person you aimed to tie with. So game theory says you halve your chance of getting a vastly better player next time by carrying over a known opponent. (Only one new player instead of two)

Now, if you thought you'd beaten them only by luck, then you wouldn't try for the tie, you'd aim to beat them in the hopes that neither of the next players would be better. But that's apparently not normally the case.


----------



## busyba

Jonathan_S said:


> From what I understand it's a hedge against getting matched up against an amazing, Ken Jennings level, new player next time. You already feel comfortable competing against the person you aimed to tie with. So game theory says you halve your chance of getting a vastly better player next time by carrying over a known opponent. (Only one new player instead of two)


Okay, that makes sense.

I suppose it comes down to whether the statistical gain you get from avoiding the extra opponent of indeterminate skill is enough to outweigh the statistical loss you get from not getting the extra opponent who is unfamiliar with the buzz-in timing.

And figuring _that_ out would involve levels of math beyond my particular skill set. 

But if that's an accepted optimal strategy, then I suppose someone already did the math on that.


----------



## mattack

DeDondeEs said:


> Just watched an interview with Chu. I've never understood why most people just go down the board in order. If there is a subject you know about why not go for the highest value first and work your way down in value?


The Daily Double clues *tend* (no citation provided, hopefully someone else has done the analysis) to be the higher value clues. So banking up the money from the lower value clues lets one have more money to wager on Daily Double clues.


----------



## waynomo

mattack said:


> The Daily Double clues *tend* (no citation provided, hopefully someone else has done the analysis) to be the higher value clues. So banking up the money from the lower value clues lets one have more money to wager on Daily Double clues.


Your observation is correct. However, there is the advantage of taking them out of play so your opponents can't get them.


----------



## rifleman69

waynomo said:


> Your observation is correct. However, there is the advantage of taking them out of play so your opponents can't get them.


Bingo!


----------



## tiassa

trainman said:


> It's not always obvious what the category is "really" about based on the category title. Also, sometimes there's a "trick" to the category that only becomes obvious after 1 or 2 of the clues have been revealed. In that case, it would be better to "waste" the lower-value clues rather than start at the bottom with the high-value clues.
> 
> I'm not saying Arthur Chu is doing something wrong, though -- you can't argue with results.


Also since the answers in a given category don't repeat, it is useful to at least see the easier clues, so that you can eliminate those answers when trying to solve the later clues.

Were I ever on Jeopardy (taken the test twice, to no avail), I'd go "top to bottom" for that reason alone.


----------



## Boot

tiassa said:


> Also since the answers in a given category don't repeat, it is useful to at least see the easier clues, so that you can eliminate those answers when trying to solve the later clues.
> 
> Were I ever on Jeopardy (taken the test twice, to no avail), I'd go "top to bottom" for that reason alone.


I've definitely seen answers repeated in the same category.


----------



## busyba

Boot said:


> I've definitely seen answers repeated in the same category.


Yeah, I saw it happen recently (within the last month or two) and was very surprised. Up until then I thought that was something they didn't do.

I forget exactly what it was, but I think all the answers were colors or something with a similarly small set of finite possibilities.


----------



## Worf

I know one was ringed planets in the solar system.

That one stumped contestants because they rarely repeat questions. You could see them trying to figure it out...


----------



## MauriAnne

Boot said:


> I've definitely seen answers repeated in the same category.


They replayed an episode from Jan 2013 tonight, and the same answer (Michael Jackson) was repeated for the top 3 questions in a category.


----------



## busyba

MauriAnne said:


> They replayed an episode from Jan 2013 tonight, and the same answer (Michael Jackson) was repeated for the top 3 questions in a category.


But each one was probably a different color.


----------



## Turtleboy

Ken Jenniings defends Arthur Chu.

http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/...aily_double_hunting.html?wpisrc=hpsponsoredd2


----------



## astrohip

As home viewers (and playing along in our minds), we find it pleasing to go top to bottom. But from a gaming POV, DD hunting is absolutely the best way to play.

Great article. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## waynomo

Personally I like to see good game play.


----------



## busyba




----------



## scooterboy

Turtleboy said:


> Ken Jenniings defends Arthur Chu.


Not that he needed defending.

This post probably belongs in "baffle" thread, but I'm truly baffled by the people who are "upset" by his strategy. It's perfectly within the rules, and many (many) people have done it previously.

WHAT IS THE BIG FREAKING DEAL?

So he doesn't go down the clues in order. Boo hoo. You don't like it? Pass the entrance test, get on the show, and do it your way.


----------



## waynomo

Ken Jennings interview with Arthur Chu. A lot more than the Slate piece.

http://ken-jennings.com/blog/archives/4618

It also addresses something I was wondering about, but people usually deny when I bring it up: racism.


----------



## mattack

Egads! Ken Jennings was 10 years ago?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Turtleboy

They're doing the Battle of the Decades and they have Eddie Timanus on. He's blind. If you listen, you can hear a bell ring to tell him that he can buzz in. Usually, there are lights that can be seen by the contestants but not the audience.


----------



## waynomo

Wish they would show the light.

Do we know why they don't show it?

If not, any theories?


----------



## Turtleboy

waynomo said:


> Wish they would show the light.
> 
> Do we know why they don't show it?
> 
> If not, any theories?


No need for the TV audience to see it.


----------



## mattack

waynomo said:


> Wish they would show the light.
> 
> Do we know why they don't show it?
> 
> If not, any theories?


Wait, you do see lights sometimes.. they're around the clue, correct?

Also, previously, they gave the blind guy a Braille list of categories. I'm a couple weeks behind, so I presume they did the same thing this time.


----------



## waynomo

mattack said:


> Wait, you do see lights sometimes.. they're around the clue, correct?
> 
> Also, previously, they gave the blind guy a Braille list of categories. I'm a couple weeks behind, so I presume they did the same thing this time.


I don't believe I've ever seen the around the clues. Maybe I've never noticed.

Yes, they gave him the list of categories.


----------



## waynomo

Turtleboy said:


> No need for the TV audience to see it.


Well no need, but I think I would find it more enjoyable. Of course I could see it becoming very annoying after a bit, but I would at least like to give it a try.

I would think most play along with the game. Just knowing the answer isn't enough. You need to be the first to signal after the clue light goes off. (Or does the light turn on?)

Tonight I tried doing it using the bell. Sometimes I was too early and would have been penalized on at least a few. (I use the pause button as my signaling device.) However, at times I found myself listening for the bell instead of listening to the answer.


----------



## markymark_ctown

Long Q&A with Arthur Chu that appeared in Sunday's Cleveland Plain Dealer. Long, but lots of interesting info:

http://www.cleveland.com/entertainment/index.ssf/2014/02/arthur_chu_a_qa_with_jeopardy.html


----------



## trainman

waynomo said:


> Wish they would show the light.
> 
> Do we know why they don't show it?


Because at the point it turns on, they've already cut from the full-screen clue to the camera shot of the contestants, so you can see who rings in. They'd have to go to a wide shot of the game board to show the light.

In many cases, as I've seen when I've been in the audience for tapings, it barely flickers -- it turns off when someone rings in, and someone often rings in within tenths of a second.


----------



## Turtleboy

Apparently you really have to listen for when Alec stops talking rather than rely on the lights.


----------



## Turtleboy

But did other people hear the beeping too during Eddie's show?


----------



## waynomo

Turtleboy said:


> But did other people hear the beeping too during Eddie's show?


Beeping, or the bell ringing?

I heard the bell ringing. At least that's what it sounded like to me. I actually didn't hear it during the first couple of answers. After I knew what I was listening for I went back and listened to the answers again and it was there.


----------



## waynomo

Turtleboy said:


> Apparently you really have to listen for when Alec stops talking rather than rely on the lights.


And that's were the timing/skill comes in that Ken Jennings and others have alluded to giving incumbents an edge.


----------



## Tivo_60

Anyone else find the battle of the decades this week had very difficult questions ?

Also, contestants were supposed to be from shows in the 90's and 2 this week were from 2003. Sometimes they just announce the season, not the year.

I found the same with the 80's, some were from the '90's. What's up with that ?


----------



## MikeMar

Tivo_60 said:


> Anyone else find the battle of the decades this week had very difficult questions ?
> 
> Also, contestants were supposed to be from shows in the 90's and 2 this week were from 2003. Sometimes they just announce the season, not the year.
> 
> I found the same with the 80's, some were from the '90's. What's up with that ?


It's been on 30 years, so they are doing it in 10 year chunks. I think he explained it during the first one. So MOST are from the 80's/90's but there is some overlap due to it starting in 84 or whenever.


----------



## Turtleboy

Tivo_60 said:


> Anyone else find the battle of the decades this week had very difficult questions ? Also, contestants were supposed to be from shows in the 90's and 2 this week were from 2003. Sometimes they just announce the season, not the year. I found the same with the 80's, some were from the '90's. What's up with that ?


I think they meant the show's decades. So 83 to 93, 93-03, 03-13.


----------



## Tivo_60

Thanks guys....I still think the questions are/were hard.


----------



## MikeMar

Tivo_60 said:


> Thanks guys....I still think the questions are/were hard.


I agree, the last 2-3 eps seemed hard!


----------



## busyba

I haven't been paying attention, but isn't Jeopardy _way_ older than just 30 years?


----------



## Worf

busyba said:


> I haven't been paying attention, but isn't Jeopardy _way_ older than just 30 years?


Quite a bit - The original showing started in 1964. However, it entered daily syndication in 1984 hosted by Trebek. There were breaks between 1975-1978 and 1979-1984.

In fact, Weird Al's "I Lost on Jeopardy!" first singled a few months before the regular syndicated version came out in 1984. Which explains why the song seems to reference old Jeopardy. I think it was only a coincidence between the Weird Al song and the daily syndicated show airing a few months later. I know the first time I heard the song I had no clue about it - for me, Jeopardy was always hosted by Trebek (who's Don Pardo again?)

So techinically, Jeopardy!'s been on the air since the mid 70s, though it's current incarnation, and longest running period, is the modern era from 1984 onwards.


----------



## busyba

Ah, okay. I didn't realize they had been on a break.


----------



## DeDondeEs

They had one lady on during the 90's show and Alex said that she was pregnant when she was last on the show then the contestant said that kid was now 10 yo. I'm assuming that she must've been on a reunion show after the 90's or that she was mixing her kids up.


----------



## MikeMar

DeDondeEs said:


> They had one lady on during the 90's show and Alex said that she was pregnant when she was last on the show then the contestant said that kid was now 10 yo. I'm assuming that she must've been on a reunion show after the 90's or that she was mixing her kids up.


Not if she was on in 2003 which was the 2nd "decade" of the show


----------



## mattack

Worf said:


> (who's Don Pardo again?)


I think you're joking, but he just turned 93 IIRC, and I think he still does the announcing for SNL.


----------



## Worf

mattack said:


> I think you're joking, but he just turned 93 IIRC, and I think he still does the announcing for SNL.


Yeah, I was, because well, for me, Jeopardy was always done by Trebek. I have no idea what the earlier shows were done, though I think I have Weird Al's music video which shows a parody set with someone behind the game board removing the wager, revealing the question.

Like I said, I only seen the "modern" version, which always used TV screens. I wonder if someone's actually documented the technology they used to use over the decades it's been on.


----------



## lambertman

I'll have to hope this link is working as my work computer blocks inline YT.

Edit: see below, then  And thanks!


----------



## steve614

Nope. You didn't format the tag right. All you need between the tags is the sequence of numbers/letters after the v=.


----------



## busyba

Worf said:


> Yeah, I was, because well, for me, Jeopardy was always done by Trebek. I have no idea what the earlier shows were done, though I think I have Weird Al's music video which shows a parody set with someone behind the game board removing the wager, revealing the question.
> 
> Like I said, I only seen the "modern" version, which always used TV screens. I wonder if someone's actually documented the technology they used to use over the decades it's been on.


Don Pardo wasn't the host of "vintage" Jeopardy, he was the announcer, like today's Johnny Gilbert. Art Fleming was the host (and he gets name-checked in Weird Al's song as well, "Art Fleming gave the answers, I just couldn't get the questions right-ight-ight").


----------



## Turtleboy

And the show never was what Merv Griffin really wanted it to be, which is really giving the answers instead of the question.

Merv's example was A: 5280. Q: How many feet in a mile. 

There's no way to have kept that up. So the show quickly changed to just asking the questions in a roundabout matter.


----------



## busyba

Turtleboy said:


> And the show never was what Merv Griffin really wanted it to be, which is really giving the answers instead of the question.
> 
> Merv's example was A: 5280. Q: How many feet in a mile.
> 
> There's no way to have kept that up. So the show quickly changed to just asking the questions in a roundabout matter.


Yeah, that's crazy. Too many correct questions. "What is 528 times 10" would work too.


----------



## waynomo

busyba said:


> Yeah, that's crazy. Too many correct questions. "What is 528 times 10" would work too.


It would have to make sense in the category. Maybe Measurements for that one or Roger Banister.


----------



## busyba

waynomo said:


> It would have to make sense in the category. Maybe Measurements for that one or Roger Banister.


"How many square feet is a 528 foot by 10 foot rug?"


----------



## waynomo

busyba said:


> "How many square feet is a 528 foot by 10 foot rug?"


That's a pretty big rug!


----------



## waynomo

This line of thought reminds of Carnac The Magnificent.


----------



## Unbeliever

Who are 3 people who have never been in my kitchen?

--Carlos V.


----------



## alansh

You kids get off my lawn! Yep, I remember catching "Jeopardy!" back in the 1970s occasionally, but the main ones I watched were "The Price is Right" and "Match Game". Thanks for the link to the 1974 J!, though.

"Concentration" was another one I liked; the 1970s version was the one I grew up with, but like a lot of shows of the era, the original videotapes are gone.


----------



## trainman

alansh said:


> "Concentration" was another one I liked; the 1970s version was the one I grew up with, but like a lot of shows of the era, the original videotapes are gone.


Rumor has it that most if not all of the 1970s version of "Concentration" does survive (the 1980s "Classic Concentration" with Alex Trebek is definitely still around) -- but "Concentration" has never shown up on Game Show Network because, since NBC holds the rights, it's never been part of GSN's licensing of various Goodson-Todman-produced content.


----------



## Turtleboy

Wow.

Woman today was going into FJ ahead, got the question correct, and lost because she didn't bet enough.

Going into FJ

12,400
15,200
14,400

All three got it correct
12,400 bet 12,000 = 24,400
14,400 bet 14,400 = 28,000
15,200 bet 10,000 = 25,200.

What a horrible, nonsensical bet. It made no sense at all.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Turtleboy said:


> Wow.
> 
> Woman today was going into FJ ahead, got the question correct, and lost because she didn't bet enough.
> 
> Going into FJ
> 
> 12,400
> 15,200
> 14,400
> 
> All three got it correct
> 12,400 bet 12,000 = 24,400
> 14,400 bet 14,400 = 28,000
> 15,200 bet 10,000 = 25,000.
> 
> What a horrible, nonsensical bet. It made no sense at all.


Crazy. You have to bet as if you're going to get it right and so are the others. If you do that and everyone gets it right, you still win. If you do that and you get it wrong and they get it right, you were going to lose anyway. If you do that and everyone gets it wrong, you'll still win. So betting something other than 13,601 makes no sense in her situation.


----------



## DeDondeEs

Maybe she wanted a lifetime supply of Aleve instead of the money.


----------



## Jonathan_S

DevdogAZ said:


> Turtleboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> All three got it correct
> 12,400 bet 12,000 = 24,400
> 14,400 bet 14,400 = 28,000 [JS edit: should be 28,800]
> 15,200 bet 10,000 = 25,000. [JS edit: should be 25,200]
> 
> What a horrible, nonsensical bet. It made no sense at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy. You have to bet as if you're going to get it right and so are the others. If you do that and everyone gets it right, you still win. If you do that and you get it wrong and they get it right, you were going to lose anyway. If you do that and everyone gets it wrong, you'll still win. So betting something other than 13,601 makes no sense in her situation.
Click to expand...

Why 13,601 rather than 12,801?

15,200 + 13,601 = 28,801. But you only need to win by $1; right?
edit: wait something's not adding up with Turtleboy's original numbers. 15,200 + 10,000 != 25,000. So I'm not sure what number you were working from to get 13,601


----------



## Turtleboy

Thanks, I fixed my post.

But she still only bet $10k.


----------



## Stephen Tu

All of the bets made little sense. #1 person supposed to bet 13600. Bet for the tie like Arthur Chu showed us. I understand the rationale now, if you bet for the tie, this encourages #2 guy to bet it all to get it right, get the money, and come back, this way you win if the other contestants bet all and everyone gets it wrong. If you are known not to bet for the tie, 2nd person has no reason to bet all. Then they should bet to cover the 3rd guy and ignore you, since you have to be wrong for them to win. So should bet 10400 here.

#3 person should basically bet nothing in this scenario, and hope the other two get it wrong. Or maybe bet 2000, that would be fine. In third place you want to win when everyone gets it wrong, not only when you are the only correct person.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Jonathan_S said:


> Why 13,601 rather than 12,801?
> 
> 15,200 + 13,601 = 28,801. But you only need to win by $1; right?
> edit: wait something's not adding up with Turtleboy's original numbers. 15,200 + 10,000 != 25,000. So I'm not sure what number you were working from to get 13,601


If 1st place had $15,200 and 2nd place had $14,400, then 1st needs to bet $13,601 in order to get to $28,801 which is one dollar more than 2nd place can get if s/he goes all in.

And there's another mistake in TB's post, in that he says 2nd place had $14,400 and bet $14,400 but only ended up with $28,000. If he adds the extra $800, then my numbers will make sense to you.


----------



## Wil

This discussion of the last episode needs a reset on the numbers. I had watched it, I thought I had understood the errors as they happened in the final betting, but these messages have me all confused. Damned if I'm going to find a copy and watch the end again!


----------



## Turtleboy

Wil said:


> This discussion of the last episode needs a reset on the numbers. I had watched it, I thought I had understood the errors as they happened in the final betting, but these messages have me all confused. Damned if I'm going to find a copy and watch the end again!


I TiVo it.

Category: Bodies of Water

Clue: More than 1/5 of all the world's people live in countries bordering this, the world's biggest bay.



Spoiler



What is the Bay of Bengal?



All three get it correct.

Jen Cosgrove: $15,200+$10,000=$25,200

Gordon Graham: $14,400+$14,400=$28,800...now a 1-day champion with $28,800

Thad McCollum: $12,400+$12,000=$24,400


----------



## Turtleboy

She needed to bet 13,600 to tie and 13,601 to win.

Yes, if they all got it wrong she would have won with $5,200. But betting that everyone will get it wrong is not a good strategy. At least one person gets FJ correct a vast majority of the time.

It looks like that she didn't even think about it. She didn't read up or study J! strategy before going on the show (or forgot it). She just picked a round number.

I'd be interested in seeing interviews with her or if she posts to some of the J! forums.


----------



## Turtleboy

For much more "iocane powder" type analysis, see a site called The Final Wager.

http://thefinalwager.co/2014/03/17/final-jeopardy-march-17-2014/


----------



## bryhamm

Turtleboy said:


> She needed to bet 13,600 to tie and 13,601 to win.
> 
> Yes, if they all got it wrong she would have won with $5,200. But betting that everyone will get it wrong is not a good strategy. At least one person gets FJ correct a vast majority of the time.
> 
> It looks like that she didn't even think about it. She didn't read up or study J! strategy before going on the show (or forgot it). She just picked a round number.
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing interviews with her or if she posts to some of the J! forums.


This seems to go against strategy that others have posted in here. Or I'm remembering things wrong.


----------



## Jonathan_S

DevdogAZ said:


> If 1st place had $15,200 and 2nd place had $14,400, then 1st needs to bet $13,601 in order to get to $28,801 which is one dollar more than 2nd place can get if s/he goes all in.
> 
> And there's another mistake in TB's post, in that he says 2nd place had $14,400 and bet $14,400 but only ended up with $28,000. If he adds the extra $800, then my numbers will make sense to you.


Yep, I just realized I make the mistake I thought you had.  
For 2nd I'd only looked at the total and missed that $800 was missing from it. Oops.

In any case we all agree on that the person in 1st going into final jeopardy picked a nonsensical (and ultimately losing) betting strategy.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Turtleboy said:


> She needed to bet 13,600 to tie and 13,601 to win.
> 
> Yes, if they all got it wrong she would have won with $5,200. But betting that everyone will get it wrong is not a good strategy. At least one person gets FJ correct a vast majority of the time.
> 
> It looks like that she didn't even think about it. She didn't read up or study J! strategy before going on the show (or forgot it). She just picked a round number.
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing interviews with her or if she posts to some of the J! forums.


I wonder if she simply did the math to figure out how much she needed to bet to beat $12,400, forgetting that there was someone with $14,400 as well. Seems like it might be easy to get those two mixed up and have a brainfart. My recording cut off just as they were revealing the correct FJ answer, so I didn't get to see her reaction.


----------



## astrohip

And the beat goes on... Another FJ wager thrown away. This is yesterday's game, Mon Mar 24.

Here are the numbers going into FJ, and the wagers:
Nancy Akerman: $13,200-$10,401=$2,799
Derek Arnold: $11,800-$11,800=$0
Joe Morse: $6,400-$6,400=$0

Derek should have bet $1,400 (or 1401) to cover a Nancy loss. By betting it all, he was giving away the possibility of both of them missing. Which happened.


----------



## rifleman69

Turtleboy said:


> For much more "iocane powder" type analysis, see a site called The Final Wager.
> 
> http://thefinalwager.co/2014/03/17/final-jeopardy-march-17-2014/


Inconceivable!


----------



## scooterboy

Nice article on the history of Jeopardy - thought some of you might enjoy it:

http://mentalfloss.com/article/55652/brief-history-jeopardy


----------



## trainman

scooterboy said:


> Nice article on the history of Jeopardy - thought some of you might enjoy it:
> 
> http://mentalfloss.com/article/55652/brief-history-jeopardy


Typo in the article: it says the show premiered on March 20, 1964. That should be March *30* (a Monday).


----------



## waynomo

trainman said:


> Typo in the article: it says the show premiered on March 20, 1964. That should be March *30* (a Monday).


I'm sure the judge's would have corrected it. 

I would love to see a show that shows his the judges work. Actually would like to see a show how everything on the background works.


----------



## jimmyjjohn

I believe I saw this years ago and forgot about it. Trebeck may have even mentioned it once.


----------



## trainman

waynomo said:


> I would love to see a show that shows his the judges work. Actually would like to see a show how everything on the background works.


If I recall correctly, this PBS documentary shows a lot of the behind-the-scenes stuff -- but, as you may notice, it's 25 years old.


----------



## mcb08

astrohip said:


> And the beat goes on... Another FJ wager thrown away. This is yesterday's game, Mon Mar 24.
> 
> Here are the numbers going into FJ, and the wagers:
> Nancy Akerman: $13,200-$10,401=$2,799
> Derek Arnold: $11,800-$11,800=$0
> Joe Morse: $6,400-$6,400=$0
> 
> Derek should have bet $1,400 (or 1401) to cover a Nancy loss. By betting it all, he was giving away the possibility of both of them missing. Which happened.


Derek should have bet $1,001. Nancy had to bet $10,401 to cover Derek's max bet. If Joe bets everything and is correct, his total is $12,800. Derek's $1,001 bet takes him to $12,801.


----------



## TracySMiller

What did you folks think of the Battle of the Decades? Did you enjoy the level of competition? How did your favorite champions do?


----------



## Demandred

TracySMiller said:


> What did you folks think of the Battle of the Decades? Did you enjoy the level of competition? How did your favorite champions do?


I thought it was great! As I expected it came down to Brad and Ken. Actually Roger could have won if he wouldn't have gotten all those Daily Double questions wrong. It's hard to believe Ken missed that question about the Secretaries of State but I also don't think he'd throw a million dollars away.

Close game yesterday! Glad Julia was able to pull out the win.


----------



## Turtleboy

Demandred said:


> I thought it was great! As I expected it came down to Brad and Ken. Actually Roger could have won if he wouldn't have gotten all those Daily Double questions wrong. It's hard to believe Ken missed that question about the Secretaries of State but I also don't think he'd throw a million dollars away.
> 
> Close game yesterday! Glad Julia was able to pull out the win.


And if he got them right he would have won. It's how he became the highest one day winner.

I like Julia too. She's the most game winning woman of all time now. I don't know if she's highest grossing or not if you include Tournament winners.


----------



## lambertman

Turtleboy said:


> I like Julia too. She's the most game winning woman of all time now. I don't know if she's highest grossing or not if you include Tournament winners.


Quick glance - looks like she's in 4th place in cash among women. Celeste DiNucci has $339,601, which includes $250K for winning the 2007 Tournament of Champions.


----------



## astrohip

I enjoyed the Tourney. It's amazing how it came down to the three it did. And to come down to one final FJ to determine the one million dollar winner!

Julia is fun to watch, and on quite a roll. But she wouldn't have won yesterday if 2nd place hadn't bet like a chump. Any decent wager on his part and he's now the champ.


----------



## Turtleboy

Behind the scenes at the Battle of the Decades.

http://grantland.com/hollywood-prospectus/jeopardy-battle-decades-championship/


----------



## astrohip

Interesting article. It's seems almost universal that Ken is considered a Jeopardy hero, and Brad is the evil brother.


----------



## Worf

Is it me or are they moving the Daily Doubles around now that everyone has adopted the Arthur Chu method of high value board jumping? I mean, it seems like the daily double was hidden near the very end.

I do admit while it's a great strategy for getting ahead, I find it really takes a lot of fun out of the clues to begin with.


----------



## Silverman

To me it shows contestants are not that smart at all, they simply can memorize things, which for instance is perfect for history, music or even chemical/physics things. I base this on the fact when they had that IBM Big Blue on, it jumped all over the board yet no one else till this guy now figured out it is the best strategy. They all should have done this before Blue, and certainly after he showed them, if they really were great thinkers.


----------



## astrohip

Silverman said:


> To me it shows contestants are not that smart at all, they simply can memorize things, which for instance is perfect for history, music or even chemical/physics things.


I think that is too broad a statement. Certainly to be successful on Jeopardy requires vast knowledge on a variety of subjects. To be very successful requires intuitive thinking. Taking a clue where you don't know the answer*, and letting your neurons wander down pathways until it leaps to mind, I would call that intelligence.

YMMV.

*yeah I know, it's the question, not the answer. sue me.


----------



## ferrumpneuma

I loved the tournament.

They should do a week long invitational match between the final three guys.


----------



## trainman

Worf said:


> Is it me or are they moving the Daily Doubles around now that everyone has adopted the Arthur Chu method of high value board jumping? I mean, it seems like the daily double was hidden near the very end.


Even Arthur Chu will tell you that it's really the _Chuck Forrest_ method of board jumping.

I haven't noticed any difference in Daily Double hiding places -- i.e., more often than not, they're in the 3rd or 4th row, in a non-pop culture, non-wordplay category. I think whatever you're seeing is a coincidence.

I don't think the current champion Julia's been jumping around the board all that much, so I think it's a little inaccurate to say that everyone has adopted the strategy. (Also, I believe her episodes were taped before Arthur's aired.)


----------



## That Don Guy

ferrumpneuma said:


> I loved the tournament.
> 
> They should do a week long invitational match between the final three guys.


This is the third time Brad and Ken have competed against each other (on Jeopardy, at least); they have played 7 complete games (three in the Ultimate / "Beat Ken Jennings" tournament, two against WATSON, and two in this tournament.

What they should do is, have sort of a "King of the Hill" event, with Brad against next year's Tournament of Champions winner and either Ken or some wild card; each year's winner comes back the following year to face the next Tournament of Champions winner and another wild card. (ABC's Password did something like this during its run, but I think the same person won all three times.)


----------



## TracySMiller

That Don Guy said:


> What they should do is, have sort of a "King of the Hill" event, with Brad against next year's Tournament of Champions winner and either Ken or some wild card; each year's winner comes back the following year to face the next Tournament of Champions winner and another wild card.


I LOVE this idea! I think the last two SuperTournaments have made it abundantly clear that Brad and Ken are head and shoulders above the rest, pretty much in a league of their own. I would have Brad and Ken play annually against that year's ToC winner, with the winner retaining the Jeopardy! King title. Actually, just for fun, I'd do it retroactively, and let the ToC winners from all the way back to the first ToC give it a shot, if they want to try it.


----------



## ferrumpneuma

I went to high school with a Tracy Miller a long time ago in Mokena Illinois.


----------



## TracySMiller

Julia now has clear third-place for all-time regular season wins. Will she make it 14 tonight? She makes it look so easy. Sort of like Alex Trebek, in that regard. Those are going to be some hard shoes to fill, if he sticks with his plan of retiring in 2016. He recently stepped down from hosting the National Geography Bee, which he handled for 25 years.


----------



## scooterboy

Silverman said:


> I base this on the fact when they had that IBM Big Blue on, it jumped all over the board yet no one else till this guy now figured out it is the best strategy.


Just plain untrue. _Many_ contestants have jumped around the board over the years. So many in fact, that I can't understand where this myth comes from.


----------



## waynomo

scooterboy said:


> Just plain untrue. _Many_ contestants have jumped around the board over the years. So many in fact, that I can't understand where this myth comes from.


You don't understand ignorance?


----------



## MikeAndrews

Turtleboy said:


> I like Julia too. She's the most game winning woman of all time now. I don't know if she's highest grossing or not if you include Tournament winners.


Shes doesn't need the money. She's from Kenilworth, which is like being from Beverly Hills, only with no phonies.

Kenilworth has the highest per-capita income in the midwest.


----------



## Silverman

scooterboy said:


> Just plain untrue. _Many_ contestants have jumped around the board over the years. So many in fact, that I can't understand where this myth comes from.


Well, if that is true not only do I not see it very much before this one guy, but please explain why everyone is talking about this guy and his new way of playing then? I mean articles are all over on every TV site and a bunch of people don't like it for various reasons, yet you claim not a thing happened--so everyone is wrong too, I don't think so.


----------



## waynomo

Silverman said:


> Well, if that is true not only do I not see it very much before this one guy, but please explain why everyone is talking about this guy and his new way of playing then? I mean articles are all over on every TV site and a bunch of people don't like it for various reasons, yet you claim not a thing happened--so everyone is wrong too, I don't think so.


Chu even admits he picked this up from other players . I forget the names. I think one was even Roger just featured in the Tournament of Champions.

People are speculating that part of this has to do with Chu's appearance or mannerisms. Others that it's because he has cut off Alex on occasion. (Others do that all the time also.) For some reason he has become a lightning rod for this style of playing.

Just because people say something doesn't make it so.

I'm pretty sure that all this was discussed here earlier. Even Ken Jennings in some of his interviews about Chu has wondered why all the hate directed at Chu for doing things that others have done.


----------



## busyba

Maybe if he were a clean cut white boy...


----------



## TracySMiller

> Chu even admits he picked this up from other players . I forget the names. I think one was even Roger just featured in the Tournament of Champions.


Chuck Forrest, who was also in the Battle of the Decades, and came scary close to beating Ken Jennings in the semi-finals, was perhaps the first contestant to utilize the bouncing, at least in a memorable and winning fashion. And this was way back in 1985. It was even dubbed the "Forrest Bounce". One of the reasons in can work well in the right hands is that by jumping from category to category, you make your opponents "shift gears" in their thinking, and even a second or two can be all the difference in Jeopardy! One of the reasons you don't see it employed very much is that it also takes more concentration and "shifting gears" by those employing it, so it takes a contestant who is fast and very confident.

Also, of course, the Daily Doubles are more likely to be found in the bottom three clues than in the top two clues.


----------



## Tivo_60

The one thing that bugs me a little about Jeopardy is that the second and third place winners only win $1000/$2000 vs what they actually earned. Wheel of Fortune makes much more sense.

It takes away the "drama" IMO. Especially like when Julia, or any other player, can't be caught going into final, ho hum from there on.


----------



## Turtleboy

Tivo_60 said:


> The one thing that bugs me a little about Jeopardy is that the second and third place winners only win $1000/$2000 vs what they actually earned. Wheel of Fortune makes much more sense.
> 
> It takes away the "drama" IMO. Especially like when Julia, or any other player, can't be caught going into final, ho hum from there on.


That's a lot of money to pay out. Jeopardy doesn't even pay 2nd and 3rd place. Alleve does.


----------



## TracySMiller

Second and third place used to take home whatever money they won, but it sometimes resulted in contestants getting way too conservative in the FJ betting, so they made the change in order to create a little more drama during the FJ round. I believe this change was made right after the 1st season of the Alex Trebek incarnation, in 1985.


----------



## scooterboy

Silverman said:


> Well, if that is true not only do I not see it very much before this one guy, but please explain why everyone is talking about this guy and his new way of playing then? I mean articles are all over on every TV site and a bunch of people don't like it for various reasons, yet you claim not a thing happened--so everyone is wrong too, I don't think so.


Then you'd be wrong, too.

I don't even watch it every night - I've just watched it often over the years. And I've seen various contestants use the jumping-around strategy often enough that it doesn't strike me as odd, or rare, at all. Yes, _most_ contestants go in order. But a good number do not.

So yeah, I find the way some people are making a big deal about it rather puzzling.


----------



## Worf

I think it's because of the retirement causing a buzz in viewership. Jeopardy (syndicated) along with Wheel of Fortune are quite special - they were among the first game shows to run in a prime time TV slot.

And with the retirement causing a buzz, more people are watching and probably want to see the countdown of days and the new guy. Don't forget a lot of people grew up with the new Jeopardy as well, so it's an old staple they watched, forgot about, then are now watching again.

So they missed all the earlier jumping around, and now they notice it now.


----------



## Turtleboy

What retirement? Trebek? I hadn't heard.


----------



## waynomo

He's expected to retire in 2016.


----------



## TracySMiller

There hasn't been an official announcement of Trebek's retirement. He has hinted in interviews that he will retire in 2016.


----------



## waynomo

More than hinted. He has come out and said he plans to retire when his contact is up in 2016. (but yes, no official announcement.)


----------



## trainman

Worf said:


> Jeopardy (syndicated) along with Wheel of Fortune are quite special - *they were among the first game shows to run in a prime time TV slot.*


You're about 35 years too late there -- the networks had prime-time game shows going back to the earliest days of television broadcasting.

Even if you're only thinking of the 7:00/7:30 time slot, syndicated game shows became a very common occupant of that slot once the FCC instituted the Prime Time Access Rule in the early 1970s.


----------



## That Don Guy

trainman said:


> Even if you're only thinking of the 7:00/7:30 time slot, syndicated game shows became a very common occupant of that slot once the FCC instituted the Prime Time Access Rule in the early 1970s.


True, but most of those (e.g. the "nighttime" versions of Match Game, Family Feud, and Pyramid) were weekly - Jeopardy and Wheel were among the first five-a-week syndicated game shows to air in prime time in most of the country. (Then again, there was nothing new about this, either; in the late 1960s/early 1970s, a number of stations (especially independents) ran the daily syndicated Beat the Clock and What's My Line in the 7-8 time slot, and I think five-a-week Family Feud aired at 7:30 in a lot of cities when it moved from ABC daytime to syndication.)


----------



## waynomo

Back then didn't prime time start at 7:30?


----------



## TracySMiller

GO JULIA! Impressive win again tonight. 17 in a row. Two more to tie Madden.


----------



## mattack

Turtleboy said:


> That's a lot of money to pay out. Jeopardy doesn't even pay 2nd and 3rd place. Alleve does.


Actually, it seems like only sometimes.

Alleve isn't the sponsor during ANY tournament, are they?

I can sort of understand purposefully not being involved in a teen/kid tournament, being medicine and all.. but there are various other times they're not a sponsor too, and I think it's always during tournaments.

I know to stop 30 second skipping on my ipad app when I hit the "looks like a Jeopardy answer but it's really an Alleve ad"... and noticed long ago that sometimes it's missing.


----------



## mattack

waynomo said:


> More than hinted. He has come out and said he plans to retire when his contact is up in 2016. (but yes, no official announcement.)


There are several times lately, where Alex has referred to people wanting his job... I keep expecting someone to make a joke along the lines of "You've already quit the National Geographic Bee, when are you quitting this?"

(I pretty much only ever listen to the talk to the contestants when it's these recent tournaments of old players, or celebrities..)


----------



## trainman

waynomo said:


> Back then didn't prime time start at 7:30?


The networks started their prime-time programming at 7:30 (Eastern) until the FCC passed the aforementioned Prime Time Access Rule, which limited them to 3 hours of regularly scheduled prime-time programming each night (4 hours on either Saturday or Sunday) -- and in addition, network affiliates in the top 25 markets were prevented from airing reruns of network shows at 7:30.

The FCC's hope was that the affiliates would use their extra half-hour for locally originated programming and other uplifting entertainment, but instead, pretty much everyone opted for first-run syndicated programming of some sort.


----------



## MikeMar

TracySMiller said:


> I LOVE this idea! I think the last two SuperTournaments have made it abundantly clear that Brad and Ken are head and shoulders above the rest, pretty much in a league of their own. I would have Brad and Ken play annually against that year's ToC winner, with the winner retaining the Jeopardy! King title. Actually, just for fun, I'd do it retroactively, and let the ToC winners from all the way back to the first ToC give it a shot, if they want to try it.


If Roger hit just ONE of those 2 daily doubles I think he had a decent chance of winning. He did get the 2nd FJ question right

BTW, I NAILED the first FJ question where they didn't get it right

Question was something like "1 of 2 movies where the Oscar for Best Actor and Best Actress for the same movie, one a comedy and one a drama"


Spoiler



Took me about 10 seconds and then it hit me with As Good as It Gets, just flat out nailed it 



We are about a week or so behind obviously, so just watched the 2nd one last night


----------



## GoPackGo

I got it right too. 

That's a weird question though, because the Academy doesn't break out drama or comedy into their own categories, it's all just best actor or actress.


----------



## Turtleboy

I got it too - with Silence though.


----------



## Turtleboy

mattack said:


> Actually, it seems like only sometimes.
> 
> Alleve isn't the sponsor during ANY tournament, are they?
> 
> I can sort of understand purposefully not being involved in a teen/kid tournament, being medicine and all.. but there are various other times they're not a sponsor too, and I think it's always during tournaments.
> 
> I know to stop 30 second skipping on my ipad app when I hit the "looks like a Jeopardy answer but it's really an Alleve ad"... and noticed long ago that sometimes it's missing.


I wasn't referring to tournaments.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Turtleboy said:


> I got it too - with Silence though.


That would have been my answer as well, since it won all of the five big categories: Picture, Director, Actor, Actress, Screenplay (Adapted).


----------



## TracySMiller

GO Julia! She tied Madden on the wins list. She's just a few thousand behind him on the money list.


----------



## astrohip

Thursday was a great example of how not to play FJ. First place gets it right, but loses since he doesn't bet enough to cover 2nd. Dumb dumb dumb...

It was a TV question! While it appears to be polling around 50% among J fans, I would guess it will hit 90% plus on this forum:

*Current Television*
George Romero declined to direct a few episodes of this series, calling it "Basically...just a soap opera".


Spoiler



What is The Walking Dead?


----------



## busyba

Wow, I wasn't even close. I went with



Spoiler



What is Dark Shadows


----------



## BrettStah

The category was "Current Television".


----------



## busyba

BrettStah said:


> The category was "Current Television".


That would have been a useful thing over which for me to have not skimmed.


----------



## trainman

busyba said:


> That would have been a useful thing over which for me to have not skimmed.


That's something they even try to drill into potential contestants at the auditions: remember the category!


----------



## mattack

I'm still a couple weeks behind (thankfully KGO is actually airing them at 10pm as scheduled on nights with sports, but I keep adding a half hour when I notice them in the to do list)..

Anyway.. Total tangent, but something I noticed very recently.. The first commercial break very very often happens when they finish almost exactly 3 complete categories.

I've known for a long time it was about 4 minutes in (a bit more since I skip past the very
beginning up until Alex says his little intro, then skip past introduction of the categories)... but only very recently realized it was almost always 3 complete categories worth of answers shown.


----------



## Turtleboy

mattack said:


> I'm still a couple weeks behind (thankfully KGO is actually airing them at 10pm as scheduled on nights with sports, but I keep adding a half hour when I notice them in the to do list)..
> 
> Anyway.. Total tangent, but something I noticed very recently.. The first commercial break very very often happens when they finish almost exactly 3 complete categories.
> 
> I've known for a long time it was about 4 minutes in (a bit more since I skip past the very
> beginning up until Alex says his little intro, then skip past introduction of the categories)... but only very recently realized it was almost always 3 complete categories worth of answers shown.


15 clues to the first break.


----------



## DevdogAZ

mattack said:


> I'm still a couple weeks behind (thankfully KGO is actually airing them at 10pm as scheduled on nights with sports, but I keep adding a half hour when I notice them in the to do list)..
> 
> Anyway.. Total tangent, but something I noticed very recently.. The first commercial break very very often happens when they finish almost exactly 3 complete categories.
> 
> I've known for a long time it was about 4 minutes in (a bit more since I skip past the very
> beginning up until Alex says his little intro, then skip past introduction of the categories)... but only very recently realized it was almost always 3 complete categories worth of answers shown.


Not almost always. Always always.


----------



## trainman

DevdogAZ said:


> Not almost always. Always always.


Nope, they'll sometimes go to the first commercial break before 15 clues, particularly if one contestant is dominating.

The J-Archive keeps track -- this past Tuesday's show, the break happened at 13 clues. On Monday's show, it was at 14 clues.


----------



## DevdogAZ

trainman said:


> Nope, they'll sometimes go to the first commercial break before 15 clues, particularly if one contestant is dominating.
> 
> The J-Archive keeps track -- this past Tuesday's show, the break happened at 13 clues. On Monday's show, it was at 14 clues.


Interesting. I've never seen the break happen at any point other than after half of Single Jeopardy! is complete. I'd imagine that it's well over 95% of the time that it's after 15 clues, right?


----------



## Martha

Trebek set the Guiness world record for most game shows hosted last week. I've searched, but can't find who he passed for that honor. Anyone know?

Never mind - just found it. It was Bob Barker.


----------



## waynomo

DevdogAZ said:


> Interesting. I've never seen the break happen at any point other than after half of Single Jeopardy! is complete. I'd imagine that it's well over 95% of the time that it's after 15 clues, right?


Also has to do if there is a Daily Double in the first segment as these take longer to answer. But yes, usually 15.


----------



## trainman

Martha said:


> Trebek set the Guiness world record for most game shows hosted last week.


It was the most episodes hosted _of a single program._ I think Bob Barker would still have him beat overall (thanks to "Truth or Consequences" in addition to "The Price Is Right").


----------



## DevdogAZ

trainman said:


> It was the most episodes hosted of a single program. I think Bob Barker would still have him beat overall (thanks to "Truth or Consequences" in addition to "The Price Is Right").


Trebek hosted a few different shows before Jeopardy! but I'm not sure if they add up to as many episodes as Barker did of ToC.


----------



## astrohip

The only thing I can say, when second place bets as poorly as she did, she deserves to lose.

She had a LOCK on winning if the leader was wrong (which he was), and gave it away. 


re: Thursday's game


----------



## Turtleboy

Over the history of Jeopardy there have been far more male winners than female winners. I've read that women answer questions just as often as men do, but they don't bet aggressively enough in DJ and FJ.


----------



## mattack

Turtleboy said:


> Over the history of Jeopardy there have been far more male winners than female winners. I've read that women answer questions just as often as men do, but they don't bet aggressively enough in DJ and FJ.


But you also need to know the percentage of women contestants _at all_ to reasonably do a comparison. (I also presume you mean answer questions _correctly_.. or snarkily, correctly question answers.)


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> Thursday was a great example of how not to play FJ. First place gets it right, but loses since he doesn't bet enough to cover 2nd. Dumb dumb dumb...


Wait, didn't this happen to one of the recent women contestants too? (I'm almost caught up, I have only a couple, maybe this week at most, backlogged.)

Also, weren't both of the giant killers (winners over Ken Jennings and the recent woman long running contestant) either one-time winners, or at least very very few eps?


----------



## astrohip

Yesterday was possibly the single worst 2nd place wager in the history of bad 2nd place wagers. It made Brazil's performance look good.


----------



## Turtleboy

I'm still mad that they went back and allowed Kreplach from two nights ago.


----------



## Regina

astrohip said:


> Yesterday was possibly the single worst 2nd place wager in the history of bad 2nd place wagers. It made Brazil's performance look good.


YEP-Stupid, stupid, stupid!

On another note-this has been floating around the interwebs-anyone know if it is true? I didn't see it-if this actually happened, I have a whole new respect for Alex!


----------



## busyba

I bet it's fake. "...deemed the most heartbreaking moment by most audience"???

I'm going to go out on a limb and assume that the clue writers on the show are _slightly_ more literate than a phishing email author.


----------



## Regina

busyba said:


> I bet it's fake. "...deemed the most heartbreaking moment by most audience"???
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb and assume that the clue writers on the show are _slightly_ more literate than a phishing email author.


Yeah, I noticed that the clue was a little less than legit-looking, but you have to admit, it's pretty funny!


----------



## busyba

Regina said:


> Yeah, I noticed that the clue was a little less than legit-looking, but you have to admit, it's pretty funny!


Yeah, it's funny. This one is even funnier, _and_ legit... 






I wonder if the judges went back and gave him credit for a correct answer, and if not, why not? It seems arguably correct to me.


----------



## lambertman

I don't believe hoes are intrinsically immoral.


----------



## jamesl

has this been posted yet


----------



## That Don Guy

Regina said:


> YEP-Stupid, stupid, stupid!
> 
> On another note-this has been floating around the interwebs-anyone know if it is true? I didn't see it-if this actually happened, I have a whole new respect for Alex!


I think the answer is an actual one, but for some reason, I remember it being a Final Jeopardy question (and I don't remember Alex making that joke).

Oh, and when I heard the question Ken Jennings answered - er, the answer Ken Jennings questioned - anyway, my first thought was the same as Ken's. (Apparently, neither one of us had ever heard the term "rake," and both of us grew up in the days of the Velvet Jones School of Technology.)


----------



## Regina

busyba said:


> Yeah, it's funny. This one is even funnier, _and_ legit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the judges went back and gave him credit for a correct answer, and if not, why not? It seems arguably correct to me.


Made me think of that-but the shot at the bottom of Alex troll-lol-ing made me almost do a spit-take! Hilarious! Even if it is fake!


----------



## Turtleboy

Regina said:


> YEP-Stupid, stupid, stupid!
> 
> On another note-this has been floating around the interwebs-anyone know if it is true? I didn't see it-if this actually happened, I have a whole new respect for Alex!


Just to show that everything is on the internet, here are all the questions from that episode.

http://www.j-archive.com/showgame.php?game_id=4367


----------



## Turtleboy

Turtleboy said:


> Just to show that everything is on the internet, here are all the questions from that episode.
> 
> http://www.j-archive.com/showgame.php?game_id=4367


And here's every clue that ever had the word "Pixar" in it.

http://www.j-archive.com/search.php?search=pixar&submit=Search


----------



## DevdogAZ

Turtleboy said:


> And here's every clue that ever had the word "Pixar" in it.
> 
> http://www.j-archive.com/search.php?search=pixar&submit=Search


Whoever created that meme should have used this answer and a screencap of the contestants from this episode instead:

Episode: 6143
Date: aired 2011-05-04
Category: THE NEW YORK TIMES MOVIES
Value: $200
Answer: Manohla Dargis reviewed this 2009 Pixar film under the headline "The House that Soared"


----------



## mattack

busyba said:


> Yeah, it's funny. This one is even funnier, _and_ legit...


Darn, now I already forget what it was, but there's been one slightly "dirtier" example since then. I may have mentioned it in this thread.


----------



## busyba

mattack said:


> Darn, now I already forget what it was, but there's been one slightly "dirtier" example since then. I may have mentioned it in this thread.


Are you thinking of this?






Or maybe you're thinking of The Newlywed Game and "that would be up the butt, Bob."


----------



## Turtleboy

busyba said:


> Are you thinking of this?


----------



## busyba

Turtleboy said:


>


That Cat Stevens is a lucky guy.


----------



## tiassa

The Geek Jeopardy/Watson Meme


----------



## mattack

busyba said:


> Are you thinking of this?


Yeah, that's the one..


----------



## Unbeliever

mkfs, not fsck. (make filesystem, not file system check)

--Carlos "yes, I bit on that hook" V.


----------



## MauriAnne

Just watched the Teen Tournament and I was surprised at the Tie Breaker. I don't remember seeing that done before.


----------



## Jim_TV

MauriAnne said:


> Just watched the Teen Tournament and I was surprised at the Tie Breaker. I don't remember seeing that done before.


Yep, that was a pretty rare moment on Jeopardy. I was actually surprised since it happened so abruptly. I didn't know that they were going to do a sudden death question and that whoever rang in fastest and answered it would win on the spot.


----------



## Turtleboy

MauriAnne said:


> Just watched the Teen Tournament and I was surprised at the Tie Breaker. I don't remember seeing that done before.


In a regular season game, if there's a tie, both continue on to the next game. There has even been a three way tie.

So the tie breaker only happens in the final game of a tournament.

I liked the kid who won. He talks a bit like Kripke from BBT.


----------



## Honora

Turtleboy said:


> In a regular season game, if there's a tie, both continue on to the next game. There has even been a three way tie.
> 
> So the tie breaker only happens in the final game of a tournament.
> 
> I liked the kid who won. He talks a bit like Kripke from BBT.


But he talks a lot faster.


----------



## astrohip

I've seen it before, but it's not common. I'm not a fan of it. After all the effort to win a tournament (or tie), to be resolved by who rings in first seems... less noble. I'm not sure what would be better; maybe another FJ-type question?


----------



## Turtleboy

Another FJ question could lead to another tie. Plus, they don't have the TV time for it.


----------



## Silverman

Solution is simple, just keep asking regular items till tie is broken, then show only the one that was not answered correctly so it fits in the time allotted on TV. You could add the others to the online website for those wanting to see them, thus pleasing all without the silly first buzz wins thing. Much fairer.


----------



## Turtleboy

A second FJ round would be interesting. Then it comes down to betting strategy. Depending on the category, a contestant should bet either everything or nothing. But then, if they know that their opponent is betting nothing, then they only have to bet $1. But if they're opponent knows that they're only betting a dollar, then. . . 

Back to the Princess Bride Iocane Powder scene.


----------



## MauriAnne

When I saw it was a tie, I expected them to declare co-champions. That seems fairer to me than be abrupt, one-question playoff.


----------



## That Don Guy

MauriAnne said:


> Just watched the Teen Tournament and I was surprised at the Tie Breaker. I don't remember seeing that done before.


I have seen this before, but not for a tournament final; I think there was a tie for the fourth wild card spot in another tournament.

I am pretty sure that the earliest tournaments had a different tiebreaker that didn't involve a question. For example, I think the tiebreaker in the first Tournament of Champions final would have been whoever had the higher score at the end of the first day (either that, or whoever had the higher semi-final score, but that wouldn't have been fair as one contestant could have had easier questions and/or weaker opponents).

Does the Teen Tournament need "a" winner? I know there was a time when the Teen Tournament winner qualified for the Tournament of Champions, but I don't think they do that any more.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> I've seen it before, but it's not common. I'm not a fan of it. After all the effort to win a tournament (or tie), to be resolved by who rings in first seems... less noble. I'm not sure what would be better; maybe another FJ-type question?


Penalty kicks?


----------



## busyba

Cage fight.


----------



## Turtleboy

That Don Guy said:


> I have seen this before, but not for a tournament final; I think there was a tie for the fourth wild card spot in another tournament.
> 
> I am pretty sure that the earliest tournaments had a different tiebreaker that didn't involve a question. For example, I think the tiebreaker in the first Tournament of Champions final would have been whoever had the higher score at the end of the first day (either that, or whoever had the higher semi-final score, but that wouldn't have been fair as one contestant could have had easier questions and/or weaker opponents).
> 
> Does the Teen Tournament need "a" winner? I know there was a time when the Teen Tournament winner qualified for the Tournament of Champions, but I don't think they do that any more.


Well, the winner gets $75k. They don't want to pay that twice. Plus. It's a tournament. There should be a single winner.


----------



## Turtleboy

The mustache is back!


----------



## Howie

I think he should shave it.


----------



## Numb And Number2

MauriAnne said:


> When I saw it was a tie, I expected them to declare co-champions. That seems fairer to me than be abrupt, one-question playoff.


There was another point in the game when the scores were tied; before the first question. Even more fair to hand out participation trophies then, right?


----------



## GoPackGo

Today's champion's Final Jeopardy answer was a classic.


----------



## MikeMar

GoPackGo said:


> Today's champion's Final Jeopardy answer was a classic.


I got it right away, just SEEMED correct. Didn't know for sure though


----------



## Jim_TV

Glad to see Jeopardy back for its 31st season. I can do without Alex's mustache though and I'll vote accordingly. Final Jeopardy was an easy one I thought today.


----------



## Demandred

Crap I missed it. TiVo needed a reset and I didn't get to it until after it had aired. Oh well.


----------



## astrohip

Jim_TV said:


> Glad to see Jeopardy back for its 31st season. I can do without Alex's mustache though and I'll vote accordingly. Final Jeopardy was an easy one I thought today.


I vote for no 'stache.

And this is why they actually play the games. As well as I do playing Jeopardy at home, I had no clue for FJ. The _hats _just didn't register. I saw the quote with "foundation for future books" (or whatever it was) and thought for a minute it might be Asimov and his Foundation Trilogy. But the year was off.

I think this will be one of those FJ that was either an instaget, or a nowayaget.


----------



## Worf

Well, it also had a "could it be?". I thought of Seuss but wasn't confident. It just seemed like a plausible answer in the last 5 seconds.


----------



## Edmund

So are there two new Jeopardy's each day?


----------



## lambertman

No. Some markets are showing a rerun and a new episode each day.


----------



## astrohip

Very strange FJ wagers. Why the guy would bet for a tie makes -zero- sense. If he gets it right, he wins. If he doesn't, he loses. No need to go for a tie.

And why would she wager for a tie? Same reasoning exists for her. She should bet a few hundred for the win, and to cover the leader's wrong answer. None of this made sense.

As someone on the J board posted


> The FJ wagers were borderline shady. How do you offer that to a three day champ that you know is fairly strong? It actually smells kinda fishy, although I'm sure it wasn't.


----------



## busyba

I don't know the specifics of the situation you're talking about, but there's been all kinds of game theory stuff put out there to suggest that playing for the tie can be the optimal play. 

Whether or not it's actually accurate, belief in the theory is enough reason for someone to go that way.


----------



## astrohip

busyba said:


> I don't know the specifics of the situation you're talking about, but there's been all kinds of game theory stuff put out there to suggest that playing for the tie can be the optimal play.
> 
> Whether or not it's actually accurate, belief in the theory is enough reason for someone to go that way.


There are situations, typically where each player can affect the other by their wagers, where a tie bet can make sense.

Sadly, this wasn't one of those situations. The leader at the end of the game had total control of the wagering scenarios.

He chose poorly.

~~~~~~~~~

What's really strange though is her bet (2nd place). It made NO SENSE at all. Watching it revealed, the entire Juniverse is going WTF. Until his bet was revealed, at which time it made perfect sense. Except they can't know what the other is betting. Can they?


----------



## rifleman69

astrohip said:


> There are situations, typically where each player can affect the other by their wagers, where a tie bet can make sense.
> 
> Sadly, this wasn't one of those situations. The leader at the end of the game had total control of the wagering scenarios.
> 
> He chose poorly.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~
> 
> What's really strange though is her bet (2nd place). It made NO SENSE at all. Watching it revealed, the entire Juniverse is going WTF. Until his bet was revealed, at which time it made perfect sense. Except they can't know what the other is betting. Can they?


Not following your reasoning for the 2nd place bet...she bet it all.


----------



## astrohip

rifleman69 said:


> Not following your reasoning for the 2nd place bet...she bet it all.


http://thefinalwager.co/

Especially this: http://thefinalwager.co/2013/09/17/how-to-wager-in-final-jeopardy-part-one/

#1 had $18,900. #2 had $18,200. All she needs to wager is enough to beat him if he's wrong. #2 generally assumes if #1 gets it correct, he will wager enough to win. If he doesn't, he wimped out (or had a specific strategy in mind).

In general, if #2 has more than 2/3 of #1's money going into FJ, #2 wagers $1 more than the difference. This will give #2 the win if both lose, or if #2 is correct and #1 is wrong.

So she should bet $701. If he is correct, she's out. But if he is wrong, she wins! Instead she wagered all of it; had he been wrong, she would have lost anyway.

He bet for a tie, which makes no sense. Her bet in hindsight worked, but he had no reason to bet for a tie, he could have won this game outright.


----------



## Stephen Tu

astrohip said:


> #1 had $18,900. #2 had $18,200. All she needs to wager is enough to beat him if he's wrong. #2 generally assumes if #1 gets it correct, he will wager enough to win. If he doesn't, he wimped out (or had a specific strategy in mind).
> 
> So she should bet $701. If he is correct, she's out. But if he is wrong, she wins! Instead she wagered all of it; had he been wrong, she would have lost anyway.


What's correct for her to wager, if she assumes #1 is betting to guarantee winning, is dependent on #3's status, not $701. $701 is only necessary if you think there is a significant chance of #1 betting nothing, which I don't think I've ever seen. People like to control their own destiny and even if the topic is out of your wheelhouse often you can work it out from the clue.

If #3 was not in the game any longer, #2 can rationally bet anywhere from $0 to $16800 if #1 is assumed to bet to cover the win with $1 win if both right. There's no reason to bet exactly $701.



> He bet for a tie, which makes no sense. Her bet in hindsight worked, but he had no reason to bet for a tie, he could have won this game outright.


Uh, how much did #3 have, and how much did #1 bet? Not sure what you meant by "he bet for a tie".

If you meant that #1 bet to tie #2 if she bet it all, so 17500 instead of 17501, that actually makes perfect sense from #1's perspective. If #2 knows this is #1's strategy, this gives her incentive to bet it all, since then if both find the correct "question", which is not uncommon, both come back and have won quite a lot of money. If #2 knows #1 always bets to not tie, then she has no incentive to bet it all, and should indeed bet just to cover #3, usually a small number in this situation. If #1 is known to bet for the tie, and can get #2 to bet all to cater to the "both right" situation, he gets to recover the winning position in the "everyone wrong" situation (if #3 isn't a factor). That's #1's incentive to bet for the tie, inducing an all-in from #2. For #2, it becomes a question of whether both right or both wrong is more likely, and also betting all wins you a lot more money in the "I'm right, #1 is wrong" situation.

Betting for the tie should become more common after the Arthur Chu publicity made the logic behind this strategy more publicized.


----------



## spartanstew

Yep, if I were in the lead, I would almost always bet for the tie (and not $1 more).


----------



## rifleman69

astrohip said:


> http://thefinalwager.co/
> 
> Especially this: http://thefinalwager.co/2013/09/17/how-to-wager-in-final-jeopardy-part-one/
> 
> #1 had $18,900. #2 had $18,200. All she needs to wager is enough to beat him if he's wrong. #2 generally assumes if #1 gets it correct, he will wager enough to win. If he doesn't, he wimped out (or had a specific strategy in mind).
> 
> In general, if #2 has more than 2/3 of #1's money going into FJ, #2 wagers $1 more than the difference. This will give #2 the win if both lose, or if #2 is correct and #1 is wrong.
> 
> So she should bet $701. If he is correct, she's out. But if he is wrong, she wins! Instead she wagered all of it; had he been wrong, she would have lost anyway.
> 
> He bet for a tie, which makes no sense. Her bet in hindsight worked, but he had no reason to bet for a tie, he could have won this game outright.


Uh, you still didn't answer the question. She was #2 and bet it all...you're simply basing your conclusion on #1's bet which has nothing to do with #2's bet.


----------



## rifleman69

Stephen Tu said:


> What's correct for her to wager, if she assumes #1 is betting to guarantee winning, is dependent on #3's status, not $701. $701 is only necessary if you think there is a significant chance of #1 betting nothing, which I don't think I've ever seen. People like to control their own destiny and even if the topic is out of your wheelhouse often you can work it out from the clue.
> 
> If #3 was not in the game any longer, #2 can rationally bet anywhere from $0 to $16800 if #1 is assumed to bet to cover the win with $1 win if both right. There's no reason to bet exactly $701.
> 
> Uh, how much did #3 have, and how much did #1 bet? Not sure what you meant by "he bet for a tie".
> 
> If you meant that #1 bet to tie #2 if she bet it all, so 17500 instead of 17501, that actually makes perfect sense from #1's perspective. If #2 knows this is #1's strategy, this gives her incentive to bet it all, since then if both find the correct "question", which is not uncommon, both come back and have won quite a lot of money. If #2 knows #1 always bets to not tie, then she has no incentive to bet it all, and should indeed bet just to cover #3, usually a small number in this situation. If #1 is known to bet for the tie, and can get #2 to bet all to cater to the "both right" situation, he gets to recover the winning position in the "everyone wrong" situation (if #3 isn't a factor). That's #1's incentive to bet for the tie, inducing an all-in from #2. For #2, it becomes a question of whether both right or both wrong is more likely, and also betting all wins you a lot more money in the "I'm right, #1 is wrong" situation.
> 
> Betting for the tie should become more common after the Arthur Chu publicity made the logic behind this strategy more publicized.


Yep, your assessment (and mine) make more sense.


----------



## astrohip

Sorry for not posting this sooner, last week started the annual Tournament of Champions, with the quarterfinal games. Today was the first of the three semi's, and Thur/Fri the finals.

Here are the results from last week:

Winners:
1: Ben Ingram: $16,100 + $701 = $16,801
2: Arthur Chu: $21,000 + $0 = $21,000
3: Joshua Brakhage: $11,600 + $4,606 = $16,206
4: Terry O'Shea: $8,800 + $8,400 = $17,200
5: Jared Hall: $9,800 + $7,000 = $16,800

Wild Cards:
1: Sandie Baker: $9,000 + $6,500 = $15,500 
2: Mark Japinga: $13,900 + $1,103 = $15,003
3: Rebecca Rider: $6,600 + $5,000 = $11,600 
4: Julia Collins: $16,200 - $7,100 = $9,100

Eliminated:
1: Rani Peffer: $3,800 + $3,799 = $7,599
2: Jim Coury: $2,800 + $2,800 = $5,600
3: Sarah McNitt: $8,600 - $8,100 = $500
4: Andrew Moore: $5,200 - $5,199 = $1
5: John Pearson: $8,400 - $8,400 = $0
6: Drew Horwood: $-800 (did not play Final)

Today's contestants:
Joshua Brakhage, Terry O'Shea, Julia Collins

Great game today, all three deserving champs. Very interesting betting strategy for FJ. I'll hide the winner for now...


Spoiler



Julia Collins


----------



## rifleman69

Good finish to the tourney this evening. Smart betting won the tourney, tough FJ tonight though.


----------



## astrohip

Agree, great tourney. Three deserving finalists. My memory may be hazy, but I think Ben was the only one to get a FJ correct (Thursday's). So for all of Arthur & Julia's strategies (and Ben for that matter), it came down to getting FJ correct. One time.

Interesting that Arthur commented on the hate (my word, not his).

Strong rumors abound that TPTB are thinking of changing the rules for tied games.


----------



## astrohip

rifleman69 said:


> tough FJ tonight though.


Incredibly tough. Three super champions, not one got it. I'll guess this might poll below 20% on the jboard. Maybe even single digits {GASP}


----------



## markymark_ctown

astrohip said:


> Agree, great tourney. Three deserving finalists. My memory may be hazy, but I think Ben was the only one to get a FJ correct (Thursday's).


The FJ he missed on Friday was the first one he has missed in all his competitions. Something like 12 for 13 on FJ's overall. Impressive.


----------



## trainman

astrohip said:


> Strong rumors abound that TPTB are thinking of changing the rules for tied games.


More than a rumor: reports from contestants who have been taping recently say that they've now extended the tournament tiebreaker rule to all games -- that means there will be a tiebreaker clue if necessary, with the first contestant to ring in and answer correctly named that day's champion and keeping their winnings, and the other one leaving with the second-place cash prize.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> Incredibly tough. Three super champions, not one got it. I'll guess this might poll below 20% on the jboard. Maybe even single digits {GASP}


So far, Friday's FJ is polling at 14%. Typical FJ is anywhere from 40 to 80%.

And the number of people who missed all five FJ this week (and will admit it) is 24%. That's usually in the single digits.

They really ramped up the difficulty level for the champs.


----------



## astrohip

trainman said:


> More than a rumor: reports from contestants who have been taping recently say that they've now extended the tournament tiebreaker rule to all games -- that means there will be a tiebreaker clue if necessary, with the first contestant to ring in and answer correctly named that day's champion and keeping their winnings, and the other one leaving with the second-place cash prize.


Works for me!:up:


----------



## Turtleboy

I'm generally not a big fan of "Kid's Week," but last night's winner, the bow-tied kid with two moms named Cerulean played like a boss.


----------



## waynomo

Those are usually automatic deletes for me or I don't even record them.


----------



## Turtleboy

waynomo said:


> Those are usually automatic deletes for me or I don't even record them.


Kid was dominating. He had $11k which was more than double than anyone else. He then got a Daily Double and, like a Bad Ass Mo-Fo, made it a true daily double.

Then in FJ he bet $42.


----------



## Turtleboy




----------



## busyba

omg, was he making faces like that the whole time?


----------



## Turtleboy

I don't think so. Just when he realized he bet everything and didn't need to. I like at 15 seconds the flash to the two moms in the audience.

Name's Cerulean, bow tie, two moms. Busy, you have one guess and one guess only where he lives.



Spoiler



Park Slope


----------



## busyba

Turtleboy said:


> Name's Cerulean, bow tie, two moms. Busy, you have one guess and one guess only where he lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Park Slope


Crap, I should have gotten that. I went with Portland.


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> Those are usually automatic deletes for me or I don't even record them.


Same here. For kid's week, I usually just skip to FJ to see if I'm smarter than a 12 year old. Somewhat surprised it was a TS. YES! I'm smarter than a 12 year old!



Turtleboy said:


> Kid was dominating. He had $11k which was more than double than anyone else. He then got a Daily Double and, like a Bad Ass Mo-Fo, made it a true daily double.
> 
> Then in FJ he bet $42.


Then I read about his gutsy bet, and went back and watched. Holy Moley, that takes balls.

42? LOST fan? Answer to the Universe? Hitchhiker?


----------



## Jon J

Turtleboy said:


> Name's Cerulean, bow tie, two moms.


Thick skinned, too, I imagine.


----------



## mattack

Turtleboy said:


> but last night's winner, the bow-tied kid with two moms named Cerulean played like a boss.


Hah, I'm way behind on Jeopardy.. but I originally read this as his two moms were both named Cerulean.


----------



## Wil

Normally cringeworthy in his contestant interaction, Alex sure did a job handling the kid with a pre-rehearsed "message" in the intros tonight.


----------



## astrohip

Wil said:


> Normally cringeworthy in his contestant interaction, Alex sure did a job handling the kid with a pre-rehearsed "message" in the intros tonight.


Darn, I watched the entire episode _except _the intros. What happened?

As an aside, for the most part I really liked the kids this week. At least not all the youth in this country are growing up total idjits.


----------



## Turtleboy

The whole show was preempted today for breaking news on local protests.


----------



## mattack

Wait, you mean for everyone? So we didn't miss an ep?


----------



## waynomo

mattack said:


> Wait, you mean for everyone? So we didn't miss an ep?


No. I guess just Miami area. (right TB?) Here in DC we got the whole thing.


----------



## Regina

I wasn't paying close attention to Tuesday's Kid's Week Final - the one where the Question was "Who is Queen Elizabeth?" - who won?

Was it the girl from Indianapolis (in the middle)?

Can anyone tell me, please?


----------



## lambertman

I don't remember who won, but it wasn't her.


----------



## Regina

lambertman said:


> I don't remember who won, but it wasn't her.


Oh, bummer-thanks!


----------



## astrohip

She was in second going in to FJ. Got it correct, but first place also got it correct, so she remained in second. 

Fun contestant!


----------



## Regina

astrohip said:


> She was in second going in to FJ. Got it correct, but first place also got it correct, so she remained in second.
> 
> Fun contestant!


Yes, she was-and she's a local girl, so fun to watch


----------



## trainman

Some "Jeopardy!"-related information that came out in the Sony hacking, involving Sony's reaction to discovering that CBS's "Thursday Night Football" coverage would be pre-empting "Jeopardy!" (and/or "Wheel of Fortune") on a number of stations. There's also some insider business about the production of an NFL-themed category on "Jeopardy!". I found it all fascinating:

How CBS and the NFL Teamed Up to Screw Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy!


----------



## mattack

I opened that but haven't read it yet.. MNF on ABC preempted Jeopardy! for years.. though I found out at one point that at least my local station WAS sliding it from T-Sat instead.. Though sometimes the Sat one was prempted, etc..

Just read it..
From that article:
Create a system or technology&#8230;maybe in partnership with DirecTV?&#8230;with a sub-channel that provides the viewers total control of what they watch in the event of a preemption. For example, before the start of an NFL Thursday night game in Boston, a menu pops up for WBZ viewers:


There's more in the article. Wow, I honestly didn't realize Jeopardy! and WOF were that highly regarded by Sony. Maybe I should be complaining to Sony when KGO preempts it instead of to KGO.. (My complaints to KGO seemed to eventually at least HELP the issue, since they HAVE been rescheduled lately rather than being preempted..)

I've thought of something like this for a long time. While the article talks about a menu system, I'd just want a separate sub-channel to show the 'regular' programming. It would only work for *scheduled* preemptions (e.g. sports), and you'd need your SPs to be set for All Channels.. 

Heck, I've said I'd watch Jeopardy *online with ads* the times it was preempted, if that were available, but it's not.


----------



## astrohip

trainman said:


> Some "Jeopardy!"-related information that came out in the Sony hacking, involving Sony's reaction to discovering that CBS's "Thursday Night Football" coverage would be pre-empting "Jeopardy!" (and/or "Wheel of Fortune") on a number of stations. There's also some insider business about the production of an NFL-themed category on "Jeopardy!". I found it all fascinating:
> 
> How CBS and the NFL Teamed Up to Screw Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy!


Thanks for posting. Read the entire thread. Seems to me the bottom line is football people (whether NFL or CBS) don't give a f\/ck about anything but themselves and their sacred football. And will screw over anything and everybody to rule the world.

But we already knew that...


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> Thanks for posting. Read the entire thread. Seems to me the bottom line is football people (whether NFL or CBS) don't give a f\/ck about anything but themselves and their sacred football. And will screw over anything and everybody to rule the world.
> 
> But we already knew that...


And we wonder why their players beat their wives and children and murder people.

(bunch of thugs. Just some are wearing ties and jackets.)


----------



## busyba

Helicopter parent of Kids Week contestant is such a whiny twit that Trebek mulls retirement.

https://ca.celebrity.yahoo.com/news...ays-maybe-time-leave-202000882-us-weekly.html


----------



## busyba

Oops. I think I made a typo above....


----------



## astrohip

That article has 5,359 comments. WTF!?!


----------



## busyba

astrohip said:


> That article has 5,359 comments. WTF!?!


I wonder if any support the mom.


----------



## boywaja

Watching the dismisal in S2014E211 S31 Kids Week, Day 3, it seems perfunctory, but nothing that required retaping.

I think the mother was upset about what he said to open day 4 and that is what they wanted him to reshoot. Or he offers to reshoot. "If you all think I should retape the opening, I will"

day 4 open -- 




As I understand it the girl was in the audience for this (as its filmed the same day). 
I can see where that would sting a bit with the wound so fresh. But I see nothing wrong in what he said. For those who wont watch the video it was basically "you dont always win and you learn to deal with it"


----------



## Regina

I have no issue with someone in the negative being out for FJ...that is not my beef. But I think Alex is and always has been rude to the contestants.
He is so smug and arrogant. Especially to female contestants.
If a woman loses to two men, he will always say something like, "You were up against two really tough guys today..."
He NEVER says the opposite to a man who might have lost to a woman-or two women...
He drives me CRAZY!
I have taken the Jeopardy contestant quiz online...haven't been called-yet-I don't know if I could conceal my Alex hatred enough to be on the show....


----------



## Turtleboy

boywaja said:


> Watching the dismisal in S2014E211 S31 Kids Week, Day 3, it seems perfunctory, but nothing that required retaping.
> 
> I think the mother was upset about what he said to open day 4 and that is what they wanted him to reshoot. Or he offers to reshoot. "If you all think I should retape the opening, I will"
> 
> day 4 open --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it the girl was in the audience for this (as its filmed the same day).
> I can see where that would sting a bit with the wound so fresh. But I see nothing wrong in what he said. For those who wont watch the video it was basically "you dont always win and you learn to deal with it"


From what I understand, she had the initial meltdown on her "day," when she couldn't play FJ, and then the next "day" (which was probably 20 minutes later), Alex commented on the meltdown (that no one in the TV audience would see) at the start of the show, twisting the knife.


----------



## lambertman

Regina said:


> If a woman loses to two men, he will always say something like, "You were up against two really tough guys today..."
> He NEVER says the opposite to a man who might have lost to a woman-or two women...


I truly can't remember the last time a losing contestant had this much of a on-air conversation with Alex after the fact.


----------



## Turtleboy

lambertman said:


> I truly can't remember the last time a losing contestant had this much of a on-air conversation with Alex after the fact.


Reminds me of this:


----------



## Regina

lambertman said:


> I truly can't remember the last time a losing contestant had this much of a on-air conversation with Alex after the fact.


He says it to them during FJ! All the time!


----------



## Regina

Turtleboy said:


> Reminds me of this:


WOW! And she even won!

I wonder what he said to her!


----------



## busyba

Regina said:


> WOW! And she even won!
> 
> I wonder what he said to her!


It probably wasn't what he said so much as when he said it, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Regina

busyba said:


> It probably wasn't what he said so much as when he said it, if you know what I mean.


It was probably both!


----------



## Turtleboy

There is internet speculation, but no answer. She wrote, "Hi Ruth!" after her answer (question) on FJ!. When Alex asked who Ruth was, she said her "former dental hygienist." 

I think Alex made some sort of perplexed comment after that that was cut.


----------



## madscientist

Regina said:


> It was probably both!


I have no idea what either of you mean


----------



## Goober96

What is the tie breaker rule? On tonight's episode second and third both had the same amount of money going into FJ, both bet it all, and both were wrong, ending with nothing. They still declared one second place and one third. Last one to get a question right? Highest amount accumulated during the game? Thanks.


----------



## waynomo

Don't know, but the 2 tied bet it all. Third place contestant bet $1799 of his $1800. He got the answer right, but he would have won with $1 if he didn't. Bizarre ending IMO.


----------



## waynomo

Another interesting ending tonight. The game looked to be a runaway. The returning champ was in second with $7000. A challenger had $21,000. The returning champ got to answer the last question which was a daily double question. (There were still other clues on the board) She made it a true daily double, answered correctly and was up to $14,000.

For Final Jeopardy the returning champ wagered $0! (You don't see that very often.) The leader wagered $7001 and didn't get the question right and lost by $1. IMO the leader should have played for the tie. I think that was a bad bet.


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> For Final Jeopardy the returning champ wagered $0! (You don't see that very often.) The leader wagered $7001 and didn't get the question right and lost by $1. IMO the leader should have played for the tie. I think that was a bad bet.


Since they changed the rules on ties this season, it can be very risky to end in a tie. So I'm guessing he knew that, and wanted to go for the win, not the tie. Sorta like how a fb coach will go for a 2 point conversion and a win (or loss), rather than a PAT and a tie at the end of a game.

Tough FJ:

*Best Actor Oscars*
1 of 2 performers to win 2 Best Actor Oscars for films that won Best Picture.


Spoiler



Who is Marlon Brando or Dustin Hoffman? Jennifer said Tom Hanks; Christine said Daniel Day-Lewis; Brian said DiCaprio.


----------



## astrohip

I had guessed Tom Hanks or Henry Fonda, and went with Hanks as my "official" guess.


----------



## Demandred

I couldn't think of anyone but Tom Hanks. When they revealed the contestant's Daniel Day Lewis answer I thought for sure that was right.


----------



## lambertman

I couldn't get past Hanks in my mind, either - but knew it couldn't be right because he was referenced in a Double J! clue. That would have been pretty sloppy.


----------



## bryhamm

astrohip said:


> Since they changed the rules on ties this season, it can be very risky to end in a tie. So I'm guessing he knew that, and wanted to go for the win, not the tie. Sorta like how a fb coach will go for a 2 point conversion and a win (or loss), rather than a PAT and a tie at the end of a game.
> 
> Tough FJ:
> 
> *Best Actor Oscars*
> 1 of 2 performers to win 2 Best Actor Oscars for films that won Best Picture.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Marlon Brando or Dustin Hoffman? Jennifer said Tom Hanks; Christine said Daniel Day-Lewis; Brian said DiCaprio.


DiCaprio???? He hasn't even won a best oscar, has he?


----------



## bryhamm

I'm assuming Brando was for The Godfather. What was Hoffman for? Kramer vs Kramer?


----------



## bryhamm

Can't think of the other Hoffman one though


----------



## bryhamm

Just looked it up ... Rain Man. I did not know/remember that it won best picture.

FYI, Hoffman only won 2 best actor oscars


----------



## bryhamm

Just looked and Brando only won 2 as well.


----------



## spartanstew

astrohip said:


> Since they changed the rules on ties this season, it can be very risky to end in a tie.


Probably in this thread somewhere, but what is the change?


----------



## Turtleboy

spartanstew said:


> Probably in this thread somewhere, but what is the change?


If they do what they have done in tournaments (where there couldn't be a tie), Alex asks another question and the first person to ring in with the correct answer wins.

It isn't written like FJ!, but like a regular round question. The only one I saw one person rang in and got it right. I don't know what happens if both get it wrong. I assume they go to a second question, but not sure it has ever happened.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> Since they changed the rules on ties this season, it can be very risky to end in a tie.


Ah, right. I forgot about that. In that context his bet makes perfect sense.


----------



## waynomo

I enjoyed Akex's comment at the end of the game. I forget exactly what he said, but acknowledged it was an exciting ending.


----------



## astrohip

First day back after the Teacher's Tourney. And lack of basic betting skills cost our champ. It's painful to watch someone lose because they don't know how to bet. And she was a fun contestant to watch.


----------



## markymark_ctown

astrohip said:


> First day back after the Teacher's Tourney. And lack of basic betting skills cost our champ. It's painful to watch someone lose because they don't know how to bet. And she was a fun contestant to watch.


I watched the Monday episode last night. nobody got final jeopardy correct. wondering...how did betting play into it?


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> First day back after the Teacher's Tourney. And lack of basic betting skills cost our champ. It's painful to watch someone lose because they don't know how to bet. And she was a fun contestant to watch.





markymark_ctown said:


> I watched the Monday episode last night. nobody got final jeopardy correct. wondering...how did betting play into it?


The returning champ was in 2nd place with $10,600. She bet everything and lost. The guy in first place had $11,400 and also got it wrong, but he only bet $9,801 - just enough to beat the returning champ by $1 if they both got it right.

I think what astro is saying is that if you're in second place and it's close, you don't bet it all, because the only way you catch first place is if first place misses the question, and in that scenario it's not going to take a bet of your full amount to win so you have to bet in such a way that you can win if you both get it wrong. In other words, she should have anticipated that he'd bet just enough to beat her if she bet it all and got it right, which means she should have bet $9,000 or less, which would have left her with more than him in the event they both missed.

But then it's kind of an iocane powder problem. What if the champ anticipates that bet and then doesn't bet enough to cover double her amount? So then she has to anticipate his anticipation and bet even less, etc.


----------



## spartanstew

markymark_ctown said:


> I watched the Monday episode last night. nobody got final jeopardy correct. wondering...how did betting play into it?


At final Jeopardy they had the following amounts:

Karen: $10,600
Andy: $11,400
Susan: $4,800

The correct bets should have been:

Karen: $801 (enough to pass Andy if he bids zero or gets it wrong, not enough for Susan to overtake her)
Andy: $9801 (enough to beat Karen by $1 if she bids it all and gets it right).
Susan: $0 (her only chance is if they both miss and bet a lot).

Andy bet correctly, but Karen and Susan both bet all they had.

If Karen would have bet with proper strategy, should would have won (would have finished with about $10K). If Susan would have bet with proper strategy, she would have won (would have finished with $4800 based on Karen and Andy's bets).

But, as it turns out Andy won.


----------



## Turtleboy

See here.

http://thefinalwager.co/2015/02/16/final-jeopardy-february-16-2015/


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> But then it's kind of an iocane powder problem. What if the champ anticipates that bet and then doesn't bet enough to cover double her amount? So then she has to anticipate his anticipation and bet even less, etc.


You are correct on my reasoning. As far as your last point, almost all leaders wager to win on a correct guess. Probably 98% of the time. I can't imagine a worse feeling than leading going into FJ, getting it correct, and losing because of a too-small wager. I've seen it happen, and always feel sorry for the shmuck.

Never never never wager all-in when you're that close to the leader. I think 2/3 is the dividing line.

I'm sure there are exceptions, maybe a category you suck at ("Polish Opera Stars" anyone?), otherwise LEARN HOW TO BET.


----------



## astrohip

Ok, this is ridiculous. The only decent bet was third place. Second only won because first bet stupid also. However, had first bet smartly, second would be out.

And first... geez, what were you thinking?

Ashley Singh: $7,400-$7,400=$0
Dava-Leigh Brush: $11,000-$9,500=$1,500
Christina McTighe:$13,900-$13,900=$0

*First*:
Christina only had to bet $8101. If she's correct, she has $22,001, and beats D-L by $1, if D-L goes all in. If she misses, she has $5799. But in a bet that will have some of us beating our heads against the wall, she's all-in. There's a reason some people bet all but a buck or two. It's to beat people like this who don't know how to bet.

*Second*:
D-L only needed to bet $3801. That covers 3rd place on an all-in, lets her win if 1st misses, and leaves her $7199 on a miss. If 1st misses and D-L gets it, she wins. But D-L, in a bet that will mystify us forever, bets $9500. Had 1st bet normally, D-L would have lost, $5799 to $1500, instead of winning $7199 to $5799.

There may have been a slightly better strategic bet from third, based on a million permutations, but at this point, who cares.


----------



## Turtleboy

What the hell?

There is no reason that first place should risk everything, ever. That is the worst bet in the history of the game. 

I can't wait to see what The Final Wager guy says.


----------



## astrohip




----------



## Turtleboy

He recorded himself watching it.

http://thefinalwager.co/2015/02/20/final-jeopardy-february-20-2015/


----------



## astrohip

The wagering was so bad, that the winner actually made less than second place. Second received $2,000,and the winner earned $1,500.

Someone on JBoard made the observation that Christina bet everything in all three of her FJs. It seems obvious she just had no awareness of betting strategy. Which is a shame, she was a fun and smart contestant.

It would have been interesting to see what she did had she had a lock.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Surprising that someone can accumulate enough knowledge to get onto Jeopardy! and even win a couple of games, yet have no understanding of how to wager properly.


----------



## Turtleboy

DevdogAZ said:


> Surprising that someone can accumulate enough knowledge to get onto Jeopardy! and even win a couple of games, yet have no understanding of how to wager properly.


Especially since there are whole forums of former players and fans who discuss this.


----------



## waynomo

Definitely not making the most of a once in a lifetime opportunity.


----------



## astrohip

Interview with the Jeopardy head writer... very interesting read.

http://www.avclub.com/article/whats-it-be-one-jeopardy-clue-writers-216093


----------



## Michael S

How many times has their been only been one contestant make it to FJ?


----------



## astrohip

Michael S said:


> How many times has their been only been one contestant make it to FJ?


Not sure how many, but the last time was March 16, 2011, almost five years to the day.

And it seems that Stephanie's -6800 is a new record.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> Not sure how many, but the last time was March 16, 2011, almost five years to the day.
> 
> And it seems that Stephanie's -6800 is a new record.


:up: I haven't had a chance to watch it yet. This should be fun!


----------



## rifleman69

astrohip said:


> Not sure how many, but the last time was March 16, 2011, almost five years to the day.
> 
> And it seems that Stephanie's -6800 is a new record.


And according to Marge Simpson, Jeopardy does want that money back.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> Interview with the Jeopardy head writer... very interesting read.
> 
> http://www.avclub.com/article/whats-it-be-one-jeopardy-clue-writers-216093


Thanks for posting the link. It is an excellent interview.


----------



## astrohip

There is a problem with the Jeopardy SP, at least in Houston. To avoid cross-posting, see this post:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=526496

I'm guessing this is just the local affiliate effing up, or others would be here screaming bloody shyte about missing J.


----------



## mattack

Michael S said:


> How many times has their been only been one contestant make it to FJ?


Hopefully I'm remembering it right, but when they discussed this on the latest episode of "the 404" podcast, I'm pretty sure the co-host of the week (the same woman who does CNET's CNET Update) informed them [err, the other co host said she told them before the show] that it happened twice before.

I'm still back on the Tournament of Champions episodes (yes a loooong way back). Should binge watch J! eventually, but lately have been doing the hokey "watch the series with the biggest episodes to free up space" tactic, which hasn't really been working.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Tonight's episode had a couple unusual things. First, I think it had the biggest disparity I've ever seen at the first commercial break: $9,600, $600, -$400. The lady in the lead hunted and pecked for a DD and when she got it she made it a true DD and doubled up.

But then toward the end of DJ, she got cocky. With the score $19,800, $14,000, $6,200 (she was in the lead), she got the last DD and bet $12,000 and lost, putting her way behind with only a couple clues left.

But ultimately it didn't matter. The returning champ was the only one who got FJ right, and the cocky challenger finished in 3rd place because she bet everything, while the guy in 3rd place left himself $1.


----------



## Turtleboy

DevdogAZ said:


> Tonight's episode had a couple unusual things. First, I think it had the biggest disparity I've ever seen at the first commercial break: $9,600, $600, -$400. The lady in the lead hunted and pecked for a DD and when she got it she made it a true DD and doubled up.
> 
> But then toward the end of DJ, she got cocky. With the score $19,800, $14,000, $6,200 (she was in the lead), she got the last DD and bet $12,000 and lost, putting her way behind with only a couple clues left.
> 
> But ultimately it didn't matter. The returning champ was the only one who got FJ right, and the cocky challenger finished in 3rd place because she bet everything, while the guy in 3rd place left himself $1.


The champion has gone into FJ losing every day for the past 4 days and has won every time. The challenger was trying to win before FJ. She took a gamble and lost, but I don't blame her for trying.


----------



## astrohip

Very gutsy move. If I was confident of a category, I might have done the same. But probably not, my balls aren't brass like hers.

The champ is on an amazing streak. She's not flashy or cocky, but she really does have a good breadth of knowledge. And her ability to keep winning FJ is astounding. She's living the old adage, life is 90% luck and 90% timing. In her case, add in 90% smarts.

BTW, did anyone here get _pepitas del oro_?


----------



## rifleman69

astrohip said:


> Very gutsy move. If I was confident of a category, I might have done the same. But probably not, my balls aren't brass like hers.
> 
> The champ is on an amazing streak. She's not flashy or cocky, but she really does have a good breadth of knowledge. And her ability to keep winning FJ is astounding. She's living the old adage, life is 90% luck and 90% timing. In her case, add in 90% smarts.
> 
> BTW, did anyone here get _pepitas del oro_?


It was a very gutsy move but those answers in the NBA Spanish names weren't written very well.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> BTW, did anyone here get _pepitas del oro_?


I saw _oro_ and knew it meant gold and the only thing I could think of was Golden State Warriors. I didn't think _pepitas_ meant warriors but that's all that came to mind.


----------



## waynomo

The current champ, Alex Jacob, is a friend of my son. He knows him from poker. He at least was a professional poker player. I had no idea he was currently a currency trader. I'll have to ask my son about that.

http://www.pokernews.com/news/2015/04/alex-jacob-jeopardy-21238.htm


----------



## Turtleboy

Online test is tonight, the 15, and 16th. Sign up at Jeopardy.com.


----------



## waynomo

I don't think this was mentioned here before. Thanks to my son I discovered a blog where the writer discusses Final Jeopardy betting strategy from the current show. It's called The Final Wager. http://thefinalwager.co There is also some other good info there.

And he he mentions a pun in the categories that I didn't get.

The last two categories in the Jeopardy! round were NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS and DIE FLEDERMAUS. Or, if you prefer, DEFLATOR-MAUS. (Very funny, writers.)


----------



## pjenkins

waynomo said:


> The current champ, Alex Jacob, is a friend of my son. He knows him from poker. He at least was a professional poker player. I had no idea he was currently a currency trader. I'll have to ask my son about that.
> 
> http://www.pokernews.com/news/2015/04/alex-jacob-jeopardy-21238.htm


Loved his fro in the WSOP 

His final jeopary from day 2 (i believe) he motioned the "all-in" pushing of his chips when it came to him, he had such a big lead that he just bet $0 and put a thank you shout out on the card to his friends and family


----------



## astrohip

There was another funny moment if you knew what to look for...

Alex's user name on JBoard is omgwheelhouse. On the compound word category, there was a triple stumper whose answer was "wheelhouse". The look on his face as he heard that... priceless.

He is an excellent player. His background, currency trader & poker player (same thing?), have taught him a great betting strategy. Combined with his voluminous knowledge (literature, science, history, you name it) has created a ToC player.

Really enjoy watching him play.


----------



## trainman

astrohip said:


> Alex's user name on JBoard is omgwheelhouse. On the compound word category, there was a triple stumper whose answer was "wheelhouse". The look on his face as he heard that... priceless.


...and he was a JBoard regular under that user name for years before getting on the show (i.e., he didn't just recently sign up for the site and pick the name to "honor" that triple stumper).


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> Alex's user name on JBoard is omgwheelhouse. On the compound word category, there was a triple stumper whose answer was "wheelhouse". The look on his face as he heard that... priceless.


Do you remember what day? I might try and find it.


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> Do you remember what day? I might try and find it.


I'm pretty sure it was yesterday's (Wed) game.


----------



## astrohip

Well, Alex went out in a blaze of glory. A six-day champ, destined for the ToC. Made it a true DD ("bet it all", as he says), when he had something like 12K on the board. And got it, to take a lead into FJ.

But he missed FJ.

Here's the FJ (Monday April 20, or 420 day):

Category: Business

This social media company launched in October 2010; in 2012, with about a dozen employees & no revenue, it sold for $1 billion.


Spoiler



What is Instagram? Monica crossed out Instagram and said Twitter; Alex said Twitter. The new champ correctly said Instagram.


----------



## waynomo

I can't believe he missed that one. Oh well, looking forward to seeing him again.

I can't believe the new Champs daily double was as easy as it was. 

At least it was a competitive game. Pretty interesting. 

General Jeopardy observation:

It's funny, but Jeopardy might be the one competition where it can still be a good game even if it is a runaway.


----------



## Turtleboy

The thing with Jeopardy, because of the tests to get on, 90% of the contestants know 90% of the answers. It's only partly a test of knowledge. 

It's also a test of reflexes. You have to master the buzzer timing, or you can't win.

And it's a test of betting strategy. You have to be ballsy and bet big on the Double Jeopardys, or at least find them to prevent your opponents from betting big.


----------



## That Don Guy

Turtleboy said:


> The thing with Jeopardy, because of the tests to get on, 90% of the contestants know 90% of the answers. It's only partly a test of knowledge.
> 
> It's also a test of reflexes. You have to master the buzzer timing, or you can't win.


IIRC, in the final game of the Decades Tournament, Alex asked the finalists - Ken Jennings, Brad Rutter, and Chuck Forrest - what the secret to their success was, and all three agreed that it was being able to buzz in as soon as they were allowed.


----------



## pjenkins

That Don Guy said:


> IIRC, in the final game of the Decades Tournament, Alex asked the finalists - Ken Jennings, Brad Rutter, and Chuck Forrest - what the secret to their success was, and all three agreed that it was being able to buzz in as soon as they were allowed.


It's one of the reasons Watson was so good as well, IIRC.


----------



## waynomo

Turtleboy said:


> The thing with Jeopardy, because of the tests to get on, 90% of the contestants know 90% of the answers. It's only partly a test of knowledge.
> 
> It's also a test of reflexes. You have to master the buzzer timing, or you can't win.
> 
> And it's a test of betting strategy. You have to be ballsy and bet big on the Double Jeopardys, or at least find them to prevent your opponents from betting big.


I generally agree with this. However, the very best contestants have a way of synthesizing disparate information to pull seemingly obscure answers out of their you know whats.


----------



## waynomo

Boob shamed on Jeopardy. Interesting blog.

http://www.xojane.com/entertainment/boob-shamed-jeopardy


----------



## DevdogAZ

waynomo said:


> Boob shamed on Jeopardy. Interesting blog.
> 
> http://www.xojane.com/entertainment/boob-shamed-jeopardy


I read that and kept expecting her to give some explanation for the appearance, but she never did. Hmmm.


----------



## waynomo

DevdogAZ said:


> I read that and kept expecting her to give some explanation for the appearance, but she never did. Hmmm.


She mentioned she had planned to wear a jacket. As for weird boobs, I don't get the hubbub, but the Internet can be cruel.


----------



## astrohip

Yesterday's FJ had to be the worst clue I've seen in... well, a long time. It was close to indecipherable, and I can't imagine how this got past the writer's table.

I had to pause the TiVo, and parse out what the heck they meant. I finally made a WAG as to what they were looking for, and once I did, the answer was surprisingly easy. But I bet I spent a minute or two just looking at it, wondering what language it was asked in. Almost like it was written by an ESL speaker.

No, I take that back, that's insulting to ESL speakers.

Final Jeopardy for Wed Apr 29, 2015:


Spoiler



*Chain Store Names in the News*
The 1917 first use of what became its name said this 2-word small room "called up the tube that the steamer...was torpedoed".



Answer:


Spoiler



What is Radio Shack?



BTW, no one got it, probably because they couldn't pause the show while they tried to figure out WTF the clue meant. Even the six-day winner with well over $100,000 didn't have a guess.


----------



## lambertman

I don't claim to be all that great in my play-along, but I got that one off the reveal of the category


----------



## pdhenry

It wasn't a difficult answer if you were familiar with the origin of the term.


----------



## Neenahboy

astrohip said:


> Yesterday's FJ had to be the worst clue I've seen in... well, a long time.


I got it after pausing and staring for a couple minutes, but yes, that was awful.


----------



## bryhamm

pdhenry said:


> It wasn't a difficult answer if you were familiar with the origin of the term.


Can't that be said for every question?


----------



## Turtleboy

I didn't understand the clue either.


----------



## trainman

I got it right away. I'm sure it helped that I immediately pictured communications being relayed through a "speaking tube" of the type they used to have on ships.

But I'm in agreement that it wasn't a very well-written clue.


----------



## pdhenry

Tonight's Celebrity Jeopardy actually had a category titled "The Pen is Mightier." :up:

No Sean Connery, though.


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> Tonight's Celebrity Jeopardy actually had a category titled "The Pen is Mightier." :up:
> 
> No Sean Connery, though.


While that was a pun on Penn Jillette (one of today's contestants), the clue crew HAD to know what they were doing.


----------



## dowalker

Bull**** for $400 please


----------



## waynomo

Along with Vulcanology for Quinto (Spock) and something about Runways for the female contestant who had something to do with fashion and perhaps Project Runaway. 

Yes, the writers knew what they were doing.


----------



## DevdogAZ

waynomo said:


> Along with Vulcanology for Quinto (Spock) and something about Runways for the female contestant who had something to do with fashion and perhaps Project Runaway.
> 
> Yes, the writers knew what they were doing.


He's not talking about the fact that the clues were subtle (or not so subtle) puns on the contestants. They did that all week with all the celebs.

Just think about how the SNL version of Sean Connery would read this category:

"The PEN IS Mightier"


----------



## waynomo

DevdogAZ said:


> He's not talking about the fact that the clues were subtle (or not so subtle) puns on the contestants. They did that all week with all the celebs.
> 
> Just think about how the SNL version of Sean Connery would read this category:
> 
> "The PEN IS Mightier"


I think I was responding more to astrohip's comment about the Clue Crew knowing what they were doing.


----------



## busyba

It wasn't not just a category that _could_ appear on an SNL Jeopardy sketch. That exact category _did_ appear on an SNL Jeopardy sketch.

The Clue Crew knew what they were doing on both counts: making a contestant pun, and paying homage to SNL.

It was a twofer.


----------



## astrohip

Right, I got both of the intentions, and assumed the crew clue did too.

FWIW, the Jeopardy segments on SNL are probably the funniest things they've done in the last 30 years.


----------



## pdhenry

The Penn Jillette pun on that show was the Bull ____ category (as Penn demonstrated).

I figured they did *The Pen is Mightier* not because of Penn, but because they *had *to.


----------



## DevdogAZ

pdhenry said:


> The Penn Jillette pun on that show was the Bull ____ category (as Penn demonstrated).
> 
> I figured they did The Pen is Mightier not because of Penn, but because they had to.


I didn't see this episode, but in all the other rounds of Celebrity Jeopardy! This week, they had puns for the contestants in both rounds, so I'd say they were both put there because of Penn.


----------



## pdhenry

Ah. I hadn't been paying enough attention to know that there was a pun category in each round.


----------



## Turtleboy

I'm always surprised at how dumb the celebrities are. But I guess that's why SNL makes fun of them in those sketches.


----------



## astrohip

Turtleboy said:


> I'm always surprised at how dumb the celebrities are. But I guess that's why SNL makes fun of them in those sketches.


Which makes it all the more surprising when one of them turns out to be smart. There's usually one or two each week.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> Which makes it all the more surprising when one of them turns out to be smart. There's usually one or two each week.


Yeah, who was the woman on Thursday who won? She blew the other contestants out of the water.


----------



## waynomo

pdhenry said:


> The Penn Jillette pun on that show was the Bull ____ category (as Penn demonstrated).


Right, which is a reference to the Penn and Teller show Bullsh** which I'm not sure everybody got.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Turtleboy said:


> I'm always surprised at how dumb the celebrities are. But I guess that's why SNL makes fun of them in those sketches.


And then NFL QB Aaron Rogers came on and was phenomenal. And he didn't even look like he was trying.

Meanwhile, Bellamy Young also did really well, but she seemed like she was about to have a heart attack every time she buzzed in.


----------



## Howie

waynomo said:


> Yeah, who was the woman on Thursday who won? She blew the other contestants out of the water.


Was that the one with Mellie, the First Lady on Scandal? She came off a little goofy, but she knew some stuff.


----------



## Turtleboy

Sometimes the people you expect to be smart, aren't.


----------



## Howie

All those scud missiles got to him.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Turtleboy said:


> Sometimes the people you expect to be smart, aren't.


I'm not sure anyone should expect that Wolf Blitzer is smart.

I also found it funny when Kevin (Mr. Wonderful) from Shark Tank finished in red figures as well. He likes to puff himself up as being super smart and successful, but it's clear that he's got a knack for business but doesn't know much else.


----------



## busyba

Is doing well at Jeopardy a sign of intelligence, or does it mean you just happen to know a ton of random esoteric crap?


----------



## waynomo

busyba said:


> Is doing well at Jeopardy a sign of intelligence, or does it mean you just happen to know a ton of random esoteric crap?


Probably both.


----------



## astrohip

busyba said:


> Is doing well at Jeopardy a sign of intelligence, or does it mean you just happen to know a ton of random esoteric crap?


Since I do really well at Jeopardy, it's clearly a sign of above average, almost supernatural intelligence.

However, according to my wife... it's just the last word of your post.


----------



## trainman

Winning on "Jeopardy!" is a sign that you know a ton of random esoteric crap, that you can make connections between various types of random esoteric crap (because there's often a "tease-out" clue within each answer), _and_ that you have fast reflexes on the buzzer.


----------



## BluesFools

...and that you have a grasp of basic wagering strategy. Without that, you can take a gimme win and turn it into a loss with a bad FJ wager, and we've all seen that happen.


----------



## Ozzie72

waynomo said:


> Yeah, who was the woman on Thursday who won? She blew the other contestants


I'll just leave this here...teeheehee...


----------



## waynomo

Ozzie72 said:


> I'll just leave this here...teeheehee...


It's nice to revisit the fifth grade every now and then.


----------



## Regina

OT, but has Penn Jillette lost weight? He looks so skinny-almost unhealthily so....:down::down:

He made a pretty impressive comeback in double jeopardy...he was in the negative after the jeopardy round and ended up winning...good for him! Although, boy, is he full of himself!


----------



## busyba

Watching the episode with Mo Rocca, I discovered something new and surprising. He got an answer wrong, and then the CNN guy buzzed in and also got it wrong, then Mo Rocca buzzed in again and Alex had to tell him that he couldn't do that.

I had no idea that the buzzer would even work for a contestant in such an instance. I would have thought the contestant would be locked out for the duration of that clue. I had never seen that before, I guess because non-celebrity contestants are smart enough to know not to even try.


----------



## waynomo

Regina said:


> OT, but has Penn Jillette lost weight? He looks so skinny-almost unhealthily so....:down::down:
> 
> He made a pretty impressive comeback in double jeopardy...he was in the negative after the jeopardy round and ended up winning...good for him! Although, boy, is he full of himself!


He had a health scare. He lost 105 pounds and with just diet in only 4 or 5 months.


----------



## Regina

waynomo said:


> He had a health scare. He lost 105 pounds and with just diet in only 4 or 5 months.


Oh, my - such rapid weight loss can be unhealthy in itself. I hope he is ok!


----------



## trainman

Regina said:


> Oh, my - such rapid weight loss can be unhealthy in itself. I hope he is ok!


He posted on Twitter the night before his episode aired to reassure people...


----------



## Ozzie72

How Penn Jillette Lost 100 Pounds in 100 Days



> After high blood pressure landed Penn Jillette in the hospital some time back, he knew it was time for a change.
> 
> The famed magician and illusionist from Penn & Teller dropped from 330 pounds down to 225 by eating healthier and cutting down his intake.
> 
> My doctor said I needed to get my weight down, and if I brought it down 30 or 40 pounds, it would be a little easier to control. And then he said something in passing that completely blew my mind: he said, If you got down to 230, you probably wouldn't need any of the meds,  he told People magazine.
> 
> So, that's just what he did.
> 
> From the end of the year until now, Jillette, 60, has been eating just 1,000 calories a day and dropped almost a pound a day. Now, after reaching his goal weight in March, he maintains by avoiding processed grains and added sugar, among other things. Jillette eats mostly salads and greens, along with brown rice.
> 
> I could probably have a steak or a doughnut every couple of weeks, but I just havent felt like it, he added.
> 
> He didn't work out while losing all the weight, but now weight lifts, take tricycle rides and does a scientific 7-minute workout. He trains every other day.
> 
> The one downside is new clothes. He went from a 44 waist to a 34.
> 
> Its really expensive because the suits on the Penn & Teller show cost a s*** ton, and so we had to get all new suits, he said.


----------



## waynomo

Regina said:


> Oh, my - such rapid weight loss can be unhealthy in itself. I hope he is ok!


That was my thought also, but it all was supervised, etc.


----------



## Regina

waynomo said:


> That was my thought also, but it all was supervised, etc.


Good to know-thanks, all! :up::up:


----------



## mattack

busyba said:


> Watching the episode with Mo Rocca, I discovered something new and surprising. He got an answer wrong, and then the CNN guy buzzed in and also got it wrong, then Mo Rocca buzzed in again and Alex had to tell him that he couldn't do that.
> 
> I had no idea that the buzzer would even work for a contestant in such an instance. I would have thought the contestant would be locked out for the duration of that clue. I had never seen that before, I guess because non-celebrity contestants are smart enough to know not to even try.


(I'm still way behind on episodes..)

I am almost positive I've seen real contestants try to do that.

Also, I think you're expecting much more of the show is automated/enforced technologically than really is. IIRC, there's a person who listens to each clue and turns on the light when Alex finishes reading.


----------



## astrohip

Some horrid FJ wagering lately. While this new three-day champ is a fun player to watch, and his breadth of knowledge is impressive, his wagering leaves much to be desired.

Had yesterday's FJ been a triple stumper, he would have lost for no reason other than poor wagering.



> Dan Feitel: $20,000+$19,999=$39,999...now a 3-day champion with $85,598
> Adrienne Onofri: $15,700+$14,701=$30,401
> Ivan Tan: $15,200-$15,200=$0


TS would leave them at $1, $999 and $0. Worst case scenario has the leader betting enough to cover an all-in from #2 ($31,400), so he bets $11,401, and ends up with $8,599 if he misses.

Just terrible strategy on all their parts.


----------



## Turtleboy

astrohip said:


> Some horrid FJ wagering lately. While this new three-day champ is a fun player to watch, and his breadth of knowledge is impressive, his wagering leaves much to be desired.
> 
> Had yesterday's FJ been a triple stumper, he would have lost for no reason other than poor wagering.
> 
> TS would leave them at $1, $999 and $0. Worst case scenario has the leader betting enough to cover an all-in from #2 ($31,400), so he bets $11,401, and ends up with $8,599 if he misses.
> 
> Just terrible strategy on all their parts.


It's enough to drive the final wager guy to drink.


----------



## markp99

I don't watch Jeopardy very much any more, but I did happen to catch this one! 

I also noticed a Daily Double on $1000, the woman had a pretty good bank but only wagered $300. She did give the correct answer, but that seemed pretty conservative.


----------



## astrohip

I can't take it. The only possible worse FJ wager would be a Clavin. I don't care how good he is, or what his wheelhouse is, that was just stupid. Stupid!

ETA: Referring to Monday June 1 game.


----------



## spartanstew

Yes, watched todays airing (I don't watch very often) and couldn't believe his wager. Didn't realize he had a habit of doing it.


----------



## busyba

astrohip said:


> I can't take it. The only possible worse FJ wager would be a Clavin.


Speaking of... has anybody ever pulled an actual Clavin in a real match before (whether successfully or not)?

(For the purposes of this question, I'll accept any instance of a person going into FJ with more than 2x the second place contestant, and then betting enough that with a wrong answer they would dip below 2x the second place contestant)


----------



## Turtleboy

This comes close. It was in a tournament to go to the final round.


----------



## busyba

Wow, that was bad.


----------



## astrohip

I remember that three-way -zero-. Ugh. But at least they were kids.

Almost overlooked in the FJ wagering was 2nd place. She made a wager just as bad. By wagering -0-, the only way she wins is if the leader makes an incredibly stupid bet (whodathunk?). Why she doesn't wager to actually _win _we'll never know.



Code:


Dan Feitel: $14,000+$13,999=$27,999...now a 5-day champion with $127,998
Victoria Machado: $7,600-$0=$7,600
Randy Pike: (-$2,600)


----------



## astrohip

Someone on the Final Wager made this comment, re second place's wager:



> If Victoria knows Dans wagering strategy, AND she knows shes terrible at sports knowledge,then I dont think its a bad bet wagering $0. If she knows that Dans going to bet it all minus $1, then her only chance to win second place is for him to miss. And, if she knows that shes is terribly poor at sports knowledge, then why bet money on a question you know youll miss? If Dan would have missed, she would have made the most amount of money she could have, by not wagering anything.
> 
> It is true that this reason stands only on knowledge of both her own sports trivia abilities and knowing Dans betting, but if she knows both to be true, then she is making the best of a poor situtation.


So in all fairness to Victoria, perhaps there was a reason for her wager. Unless we hear from her, we'll never know if she's incredibly astute, or just unstute.


----------



## astrohip

Absolutely no reason for today's second place bet:

Thur July 23, 2015
*Colleges & Universities*
The mission of this western university founded in 1875 is "to assist individuals in their quest for perfection and eternal life".



Spoiler



What is Brigham Young University? Annie-Marie said "Cats rule!"; Erin said Bri*n*gham Young University, adding a letter and being ruled wrong.



Scott Lord: $19,600+$401=$20,001...now a 4-time champion with $93,402
Erin Saelzler: $10,000-$5,000=$5,000
Anne-Marie Masse: $5,200-$0=$5,200

Erin doesn't bet enough to win, but does bet enough to slip into 3rd. D'oh!


----------



## mattack

I noticed an interesting thing on some old episodes I was watching (I think it was the teacher's tournament).

Even if it's a runaway, Alex usually says at most that, that it's a runaway.

But this time, BEFORE all of the players had shown their answers (questions), he said something like "it doesn't matter what <whoever> answered". (or maybe it was what they wagered)

I actually don't really care, and don't think it's a big issue, it just was interesting that he doesn't usually say that.


----------



## busyba

I saw an even more stupid 2nd place bet a few weeks back.

I don't remember the exact numbers, but the situation was that the leader had a runaway, and second place had a runaway over third place (so, something like $12,000/$4000/$1000).

There's absolutely no point for second place to bet anything at all, since they can't win, and they can't fall to third place unless they bet. And as long as they stay in second place, their final score is irrelevant since the prize is a fixed value.

And guess what second place did. And guess what happened. And guess whether or not they stayed in second place.


----------



## astrohip

busyba said:


> And guess what second place did. And guess what happened. And guess whether or not they stayed in second place.


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## busyba

What's the name for when the _second_ place player pulls a Clavin?


----------



## nataylor

Alex's re-recorded audio is so weird to listen to in today's episode. They even dubbed over the interviews.


----------



## waynomo

Do you know what that is about?

ETA: in case that is unclear, I was wondering why they needed to re-record his voice.


----------



## nataylor

He had a case of laryngitis.


----------



## nickels

It started off terribly with Alex barely being able to talk, and as soon as they go to the categories his voice jumped to normal. There was a note at the bottom about the audio being rerecorded. Never saw that before. It was weird with all of the level jumps but I'm sure it was better than listening to Alex struggle all show.

Then at the end he shakes all their hands. Way to spread the germs, Alex!


----------



## busyba

I guess having a substitute host isn't an option for some reason?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Given that they usually shoot several episodes in a row on the same day, does that mean we'll see the dubbing on more episodes this week?


----------



## Turtleboy

busyba said:


> I guess having a substitute host isn't an option for some reason?


On April Fools Day 1997, Pat Sajak hosted.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2...ls-episode-with-pat-sajak-4-1-1997_shortfilms


----------



## trainman

busyba said:


> I guess having a substitute host isn't an option for some reason?


My guess is that if this had happened earlier in the season, they would have delayed tape dates by a week or two, but that's not as workable late in the season. This might well have been the last taping session for the season, in fact.


----------



## lambertman

Johnny Gilbert could have read the clues, you'd think.


----------



## mattack

nickels said:


> It started off terribly with Alex barely being able to talk, and as soon as they go to the categories his voice jumped to normal. There was a note at the bottom about the audio being rerecorded. Never saw that before.


It'll be a while before I see this one (I'm still on.. checking iOS app..early march episodes.. I let them pile up for a LONG time, and now am watching slightly more than a week of episodes in a real week)..

Though your comment reminds me that there have been a very few times where I have seen other notices.. I think both text overlay and even a small live Alex segment.. I think one was about a celebrity who had died between taping and the episode airing, and one was some kind of warning about a 9/11-related question or something.


----------



## BluesFools

Turtleboy said:


> On April Fools Day 1997, Pat Sajak hosted.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2...ls-episode-with-pat-sajak-4-1-1997_shortfilms


Interesting that the 1997 April Fool's episode saw the introduction of the now popular "Before and After" category, borrowed from Wheel of Fortune as a joke because Sajak was hosting.


----------



## Turtleboy

OMG.

Going into FJ the scores were:

1. 18,100
2. 10,800
3. 15,200

A good game by everyone.
FJ was a triple stumper, everyone got it wrong. 

The bets were as follows:

1. 18,100 = 0
2. 10786 = 14
3. 15,000 = 200

I've never seen first place bet EVERYTHING in FJ before. Why???

Also, I don't remember a winner with only $200.


----------



## waynomo

Yeah, just watched that. Only thing I can think of is he felt really confident about the category. Seems like it should be easy for someone who reads alot. I'm not sure if the question was all that tough. Seems like a question about The Thornebirds should be a gimmee. Now, I didn't know what they were referring to, and have no real way to judge. I'm surprised no one got it.


----------



## Turtleboy

He only needed to bet 12,301. He would have gotten it wrong and won the game with 5,799.

Third place should have bet nothing. If either 1st or 2nd got it correct, she would have lost anyway. So she bets nothing, have them bet against each other, and hope they get it wrong.


----------



## astrohip

I was going to post about this, but was too busy beating my head against the wall.



waynomo said:


> Only thing I can think of is he felt really confident about the category.


I think he just has NO understanding about how to wager in FJ. None of them today did. None. Of. Them.


----------



## waynomo

I guess I'm trying to apply logic where there there was none. Kind of like trying to apply logic to mass murderers and terrorists. It doesn't work. I do get why the bets are horrendous.


----------



## waynomo

They used to have people help the contestants with Final Jeopardy wagering. Do they no longer do that?


----------



## busyba

waynomo said:


> They used to have people help the contestants with Final Jeopardy wagering. Do they no longer do that?


I can't imagine the help is more than anything _very_ basic. Certainly not any Game Theory, even if brain-dead obvious Game Theory.


----------



## Turtleboy

I love how bad bets makes The Final Wager guy drink in his videos.

http://thefinalwager.co/2015/07/29/final-jeopardy-july-29-2015/


----------



## thebigmo

Maybe they learned this week not to have a baseball category so near the trade deadline?

http://www.foxsports.com/mlb/story/...10154118973489552&adbpl=fb&adbpr=112638779551


----------



## waynomo

busyba said:


> I can't imagine the help is more than anything _very_ basic. Certainly not any Game Theory, even if brain-dead obvious Game Theory.


That is not what I recall their description from when I saw a taping about 15 years ago.


----------



## pdhenry

thebigmo said:


> Maybe they learned this week not to have a baseball category so near the trade deadline?
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/mlb/story/...10154118973489552&adbpl=fb&adbpr=112638779551


I only know what I read in a couple of friends' Facebook posts and I saw that one.


----------



## aaronwt

Turtleboy said:


> OMG.
> 
> Going into FJ the scores were:
> 
> 1. 18,100
> 2. 10,800
> 3. 15,200
> 
> A good game by everyone.
> FJ was a triple stumper, everyone got it wrong.
> 
> The bets were as follows:
> 
> 1. 18,100 = 0
> 2. 10786 = 14
> 3. 15,000 = 200
> 
> I've never seen first place bet EVERYTHING in FJ before. Why???
> 
> Also, I don't remember a winner with only $200.


My dad and I were scratching our heads over this last night.


----------



## hbtaylor

waynomo said:


> They used to have people help the contestants with Final Jeopardy wagering. Do they no longer do that?


No. A piece of paper, a pen, and your own math ability. They write down your wager as soon as you are ready to commit it on the screen.

It is the hardest mental/pen-and-paper math you'll ever do!


----------



## trainman

waynomo said:


> They used to have people help the contestants with Final Jeopardy wagering. Do they no longer do that?


They never did.


----------



## waynomo

trainman said:


> They never did.


Then what did I witness in (I think) 1998 during the taping?

They paused the taping before Final Jeopardy. They explained that because this was important and they didn't want contestants to make a mistake because of time they pause the show and have people confer with the contestants.


----------



## pdhenry

I've heard that one of the things they do is tell the contestants that the response starts with "Who is" or "What is" or whatever.


----------



## jamesl

and probably tell them things like "spelling counts" and other stuff

for example: the question astrohip referenced on the previous page would have been the perfect time to use an abbreviation if you weren't sure of the spelling 

but I guess they must have reminded them during the break that not only does spelling count but abbreviations aren't allowed


----------



## Boot

jamesl said:


> but I guess they must have reminded them during the break that not only does spelling count but abbreviations aren't allowed


But they did accept an abbreviation of a university name as a correct answer on a recent show.


----------



## thebigmo

Boot said:


> But they did accept an abbreviation of a university name as a correct answer on a recent show.


Yep, they accepted BYU when another contestant misspelled it as Bringham Young.
Yesterday they accepted AZ Diamondbacks for Arizona Diamondbacks.


----------



## hbtaylor

pdhenry said:


> I've heard that one of the things they do is tell the contestants that the response starts with "Who is" or "What is" or whatever.


They told us the "who" or "what" and had us write that down. Other than that, no help at all. They DO give you essentially unlimited time to get the wager correct, but they did say that they might come and ask, "how are you doing?", which would be code for "please hurry up!"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## busyba

hbtaylor said:


> They told us the "who" or "what" and had us write that down.


This reminds me of something I've always wondered...

As we all know, the correct response must be in the form of a question, but is there any rule that says the question must make sense syntactically?

For instance, in the category "U.S. Presidents" for a clue that reads "He's the first one", can you respond "why is George Washington?" or "how is George Washington?" or "where is George Washington?" or even "do you know George Washington?" and still get credit for a correct response?


----------



## BluesFools

I thought it was fairly well known that exact spelling doesn't matter, so long as what you write matches the pronunciation of the correct answer. Last month all 3 contestants gave different spellings in Final Jeopardy and all 3 were allowed (F.W. De Klerk / DeClerq / De Clerk). Alex explained this, not for the first time, when disallowing "Bringham" Young, because adding the 'n' changed the pronunciation. Same with the kid and 'emanciptation'.


----------



## hbtaylor

busyba said:


> This reminds me of something I've always wondered...
> 
> As we all know, the correct response must be in the form of a question, but is there any rule that says the question must make sense syntactically?
> 
> For instance, in the category "U.S. Presidents" for a clue that reads "He's the first one", can you respond "why is George Washington?" or "how is George Washington?" or "where is George Washington?" or even "do you know George Washington?" and still get credit for a correct response?


The way I remember it being phrased at some point was that it needs to be a valid question, but you probably don't want to get too cute with your response. My sons wanted me to toss in a "when is...", but I wasn't brave enough to try.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Turtleboy

I haven't seen anyone point out that Bring em Young is it is the punchline to a dirty joke about Mormons.


----------



## busyba

Turtleboy said:


> I haven't seen anyone point out that Bring em Young is it is the punchline to a dirty joke about Mormons.


It's also the "brand" of a series of gonzo porn titles featuring "barely legal" teens.


----------



## spartanstew

busyba said:


> This reminds me of something I've always wondered...
> 
> As we all know, the correct response must be in the form of a question, but is there any rule that says the question must make sense syntactically?
> 
> For instance, in the category "U.S. Presidents" for a clue that reads "He's the first one", can you respond "why is George Washington?" or "how is George Washington?" or "where is George Washington?" or even "do you know George Washington?" and still get credit for a correct response?


I'm pretty sure it doesn't have to begin that way either.

For example, your response could be "George Washington, isn't it?"


----------



## Turtleboy

I just googled and found this. I guess in early years they didn't remind them.


----------



## mattack

I think I ask some form of this question every year.. but the Jeopardy email came out today..

I knew there were always some summer reruns.. But is it always over a month? Aug 3-Sept11 is all reruns?!?! (Not really a complaint -- I just got under 100 of eps saved up and have been eating in them a couple at a time..)

Also, on one ep in I think March, only one contestant was around for Final Jeopardy.. probably discussed earlier in this thread.

Anyway, I bet most of you would say don't bet anything. But if it's a subject you think you know well, I think betting to leave you with $1 if you were wrong, so you'd still win, would be a reasonable thing to do..


----------



## astrohip

It's always six weeks off.

Unless it was Opera, I'd bet all but $1. Go big or go home.


----------



## astrohip

Answer: This popular syndicated show returns Monday Sept 14 for its 32nd season.

Question:


Spoiler



What


Spoiler



is


Spoiler



Jeopardy!









Heads up: It is moving channels in a number of cities, so double check your SP.

In Houston, for example, it is moving from CBS-11 to ABC-13. And from 4:30 local to 3:00pm. My SP was not picking it up.


----------



## lambertman

And with a new season, probably a good time for a new thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10629730#post10629730


----------



## waynomo

Not sure we need a season thread for Jeopardy, but whatever.


----------



## ej42137

waynomo said:


> Not sure we need a season thread for Jeopardy, but whatever.


22 pages. Yes, we need a new thread.


----------



## DevdogAZ

ej42137 said:


> 22 pages. Yes, we need a new thread.


This is only page 13. I never understand why people don't set their settings to put the maximum number of posts per page (50).


----------



## Turtleboy

I like this thread.


----------



## ej42137

DevdogAZ said:


> This is only page 13. I never understand why people don't set their settings to put the maximum number of posts per page (50).


No matter how you break it up, it's still a lot of messages to read. But also, thanks for the advice, I too like longer pages and I haven't looked at my settings for a long time.


----------



## BrettStah

No reason for a new thread, IMHO.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> And from 4:30 local to 3:00pm.


Wow, weird. OK, I had thought that the 7-8pm Jeopardy! and Wheel block was basically a standard nationwide.. (and to a lesser extent, even though syndicated, on ABC stations.)


----------



## pdhenry

Here it's a Wheel-Jeopardy block but I understand that's atypical.


----------



## Turtleboy

pdhenry said:


> Here it's a Wheel-Jeopardy block but I understand that's atypical.


Here too. 7-8.


----------



## DevdogAZ

It's 7-8 here as well, but because we're in the Mountain time zone, our prime time starts at 7, so Wheel and Jeopardy! are competing with the first hour of prime time. Needless to say, in the Phoenix market, the Wheel/Jeopardy! Hour is not on one of the big broadcast networks. It's on a local independent station.


----------



## pdhenry

I think they're generally scheduled in a block (they're both Sony shows) but my comment was observing that in most markets where I've seen the shows, Jeopardy seems to be the 7:00 title with Wheel of Fortune at 7:30. Here in Harrisburg/Lancaster/York, Wheel airs first.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wheel is first here.


----------



## Turtleboy

DevdogAZ said:


> Wheel is first here.


Ditto.


----------



## astrohip

Jeopardy was CBS at 4:30 (local CenT). Wheel CBS at 6:30, after the local news. In Central zones, the news is at 6pm, and prime time starts at 7pm.

Now Jeopardy is ABC at 3pm. Wheel is still CBS 6:30pm


----------



## trainman

pdhenry said:


> I think they're generally scheduled in a block (they're both Sony shows)...


Not in the Central time zone (and Mountain, aside from weirdo places like Phoenix) -- it's _very_ typical there to have "Wheel" at 6:30 (after the news), and "Jeopardy!" a bit earlier in the day (before the news).


----------



## busyba

ej42137 said:


> No matter how you break it up, it's still a lot of messages to read.


Pro-tip: you don't have to read the thread from the beginning each time.


----------



## DevdogAZ

trainman said:


> Not in the Central time zone (and Mountain, aside from weirdo places like Phoenix) -- it's _very_ typical there to have "Wheel" at 6:30 (after the news), and "Jeopardy!" a bit earlier in the day (before the news).


I just did a quick look at some other Mountain Time cities and found this:

Denver: Jeopardy! at 6 pm and Wheel at 6:30 pm, FOX affiliate
Albuquerque: Jeopardy! at 6 pm and Wheel at 6:30 pm, CBS affiliate
Boise: Jeopardy! at 6 pm and Wheel at 6:30 pm, CBS affiliate
Salt Lake City: Wheel at 6 pm and Jeopardy! at 6:30 pm, independent station
Phoenix: Wheel at 7 pm and Jeopardy! at 7:30 pm, independent station

Those markets cover 95+% of TVs in the Mountain Time Zone.

As I was looking up this info, I ran across this interesting article from 2014 which directly addresses this discussion:

Jeopardy! and Wheel of Fortune Airtimes in Graphs and Maps


----------



## Michael S

trainman said:


> Not in the Central time zone (and Mountain, aside from weirdo places like Phoenix) -- it's _very_ typical there to have "Wheel" at 6:30 (after the news), and "Jeopardy!" a bit earlier in the day (before the news).


That what it is here in St. Louis. Jeopardy comes on at 4:30 CST and Wheel comes on at 6:30 CST. Both on the same local NBC station for as long as I can remember.


----------



## trainman

DevdogAZ said:


> Those markets cover 95+% of TVs in the Mountain Time Zone.


It's official: 95+% of the Mountain time zone is weird, not just the Phoenix market.


----------



## DevdogAZ

trainman said:


> It's official: 95+% of the Mountain time zone is weird, not just the Phoenix market.


According to that link I included in my previous post, it seems that the Central Time Zone is the outlier, as most of the rest of the nation shows Jeopardy! and Wheel back-to-back in the 6 pm to 8 pm window.



> For Jeopardy!, youll notice that most of the early showings happen in the Central time zone. Interestingly, most of the largest markets in the US show Jeopardy! closer to prime time. However, Chicago shows it at 2:30pm local time on the station WLS.


----------



## spartanstew

DevdogAZ said:


> According to that link I included in my previous post, it seems that the Central Time Zone is the outlier, as most of the rest of the nation shows Jeopardy! and Wheel back-to-back in the 6 pm to 8 pm window.


Here in Dallas (Central), Jeopardy is on at 6PM and Wheel is on at 630PM


----------



## busyba

Losing contestant goes out strong:


----------



## Turtleboy

I haven't seen it yet. The movie is obvious. I'm guessing it's



Spoiler



Blame Canada and not "Uncle F-cker"


----------



## busyba

Turtleboy said:


> I haven't seen it yet. The movie is obvious. I'm guessing it's
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Blame Canada and not "Uncle F-cker"


Sorry, you didn't phrase it in the form of a question. 

But yes, you are otherwise correct.

Here's what the contestant was referencing with her answer, though:


----------



## Turtleboy

Yes. 

Also, all the Youtube comments are about her chest.


----------



## busyba

Turtleboy said:


> Yes.
> 
> Also, all the Youtube comments are about her chest.


Well, they _are_ nice....


----------



## Idearat

Turtleboy said:


> Also, all the Youtube comments are about her chest.


The combination of her shape and the outfit was atypical for Jeopardy. As also mentioned in the YT comments she was very twitchy and animated, whether answering the questions or not. Her habit of holding the buzzer up and in front of her also tended to draw attention.


----------



## Idearat

The episode on the 17th was also a bit "different". The post FJ clip where they showed the contestants standing with Alex began with a shot of the winner's ankles, showing off a tattoo as she turned around. Not paying attention to the rest of the clothing I re-wound, thinking it was the Rolling Stone's tongue tattoo that had been mentioned earlier, but that was a different contestant.

It was just an odd, tight zoom on her feet and ankles that caught my eye as something not usual for the end credits shot on Jeopardy.


----------



## nickels

Note to all Game of Thrones fans - tonight's board is GOT themed:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653557561195495428


----------



## astrohip

http://www.salon.com/2015/10/12/arthur_chu_to_matt_jackson_youre_a_better_jeopardy_player_than_me/

Arthur Chu writes an open letter to Matt Jackson.


----------



## Tivo_60

The current champion, Josh, really needs to start using his "inside" voice. I'm a bit surprised that the director hasn't asked him to tone it down. I find him really annoying like this.

HEY JOSH, NO NEED TO SHOUT, THERE ARE MICROPHONES !!


----------



## Neenahboy

Tivo_60 said:


> The current champion, Josh, really needs to start using his "inside" voice. I'm a bit surprised that the director hasn't asked him to tone it down. I find him really annoying like this.
> 
> HEY JOSH, NO NEED TO SHOUT, THERE ARE MICROPHONES !!


WHAT? YOU'LL HAVE TO SPEAK UP!

Agreed. This rarely happens for me with game shows, but I'm actively rooting for him to fail so he can leave my screen as quickly as possible. :down:


----------



## inaka

Pretty challenging final jeopardy answer:










Question:


Spoiler



What is the Los Angeles Angels



Even as a baseball fan, it took me a while to get it. No doubt I would have choked under the cameras and lights of the real show.
Not final contestant got this correct.


----------



## Demandred

It took me about 20 seconds but I got it.


----------



## Unbeliever

Notwithstanding the whole "attach themselves to a market" angle, I have an issue with the question. I only see a single redundancy, not a double one. (I count 1, not 2 redundancies)

A double redundancy would be something like "The La Brea Tar Pits", which translates to "The The Tar Tar Pits". (La brea is "the tar" in English)

--Carlos V.


----------



## Tivo_60

Well, Los means "the", so maybe "the, the" is the 2nd (or first) redundancy.

However, I still agree with you that this question was a bit far fetched.


----------



## Unbeliever

Tivo_60 said:


> Well, Los means "the", so maybe "the, the" is the 2nd (or first) redundancy.
> 
> However, I still agree with you that this question was a bit far fetched.


OK. I see that, especially because it's the same as my example.

--Carlos V.


----------



## pdhenry

Alex explained the double redundancy to include the The. 

I got the answer in the allotted time.


----------



## Neenahboy

It was an awful answer: "_The_ Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim" isn't even the full team name. They don't recognize the "The." :down:


----------



## pdhenry

Do you ever refer to the team (or any team) with the "the"?

I get that the official name does not include "The."


----------



## Jon J

Tivo_60 said:


> The current champion, Josh, really needs to start using his "inside" voice. I'm a bit surprised that the director hasn't asked him to tone it down. I find him really annoying like this.
> 
> HEY JOSH, NO NEED TO SHOUT, THERE ARE MICROPHONES !!


How were you with the fist pumps?


----------



## astrohip

Since I know there are a few of us here who share both afflictions...

There was a category on Jeopardy today about the Grateful Dead. Called "Day of the Dead".

Yeah, I ran it.


----------



## astrohip




----------



## trainman

"Did you know"? That's not something you ever hear Alex say on the show.

Dialogue balloon should be "In 1347, a single kiss was responsible for spreading this deadly disease to 40,000 people."


----------



## Worf

Hey now, you can rewrite it as "In 1347, this common action was responsible for spreading the bubonic plague to 40,000 people"

Which I think makes it a much harder question


----------



## spartanstew

trainman said:


> "Did you know"? That's not something you ever hear Alex say on the show.
> 
> Dialogue balloon should be "In 1347, a single kiss was responsible for spreading this deadly disease to 40,000 people."


I would think his speech patterns might be a bit different out on a date than on the show. Most people, in real life, don't just state facts, they would ask whomever they're with "Did you know?" (or something similar) first, so IMO the dialogue balloon is just fine.


----------



## inaka

trainman said:


> "Did you know"? That's not something you ever hear Alex say on the show.
> 
> Dialogue balloon should be "In 1347, a single kiss was responsible for spreading this deadly disease to 40,000 people."


No, it shouldn't.
It's a comic strip and your line isn't as funny, and asking a question gives confusion to his date and symbolizes the question/answer portion of the show.

Seems like people go out of their way to point out "corrections" but they might not be.


----------



## trainman

spartanstew said:


> I would think his speech patterns might be a bit different out on a date than on the show. Most people, in real life, don't just state facts, they would ask whomever they're with "Did you know?" (or something similar) first, so IMO the dialogue balloon is just fine.


Then why "Alex Trebek: The Dating Years"? Why not "Fred always wondered why he didn't get a second date," or something like that?

To me, it doesn't make sense to this as a joke about Alex Trebek unless the "Alex Trebek" in the comic strip talks the way Alex Trebek talks on "Jeopardy!", which is in the unique syntax of the "answers" on the show.


----------



## astrohip

W.T.F? Today was as good an example of how NOT to wager in FJ as I've ever seen. 2nd place literally gave away the victory. I can't even imagine what she was thinking*. How can someone have no idea how to wager?

And for the cherry on that treat, how did 1st miss that? If I've ever seen a triple gimme, today was it.

*World Geography*

This country has 8 of the world's 10 highest peaks.



Spoiler



What is Nepal? Marcus had Tibet.



Christine Qualey: $6,100+$3,900=$10,000

Katie Walker: $8,200+$4,100=$12,300

Marcus Lewis: $15,400-$1,001=now a 1-day champion with $14,399



Spoiler



Tibet is no longer even a country. Certainly Jeopardy wouldn't take the politically incorrect risk of calling it a country.



* Actually, I can guess what she was doing. She was playing to keep 2nd place. Which is a move you almost never want to do. Certainly not in this case, where you have a shot at the win.


----------



## spartanstew

trainman said:


> Then why "Alex Trebek: The Dating Years"? Why not "Fred always wondered why he didn't get a second date," or something like that?
> 
> To me, it doesn't make sense to this as a joke about Alex Trebek unless the "Alex Trebek" in the comic strip talks the way Alex Trebek talks on "Jeopardy!", which is in the unique syntax of the "answers" on the show.


I cannot explain humor to you.


----------



## busyba

astrohip said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Tibet is no longer even a country. Certainly Jeopardy wouldn't take the politically incorrect risk of calling it a country.


Yeah, they wouldn't want to risk their lucrative Chinese syndication potential.


----------



## astrohip

busyba said:


> Yeah, they wouldn't want to risk their lucrative Chinese syndication potential.


[Dr. Evil voice] One BILLION viewers [/off]


----------



## inaka

spartanstew said:


> I cannot explain humor to you.


This forum needs a "like" button. :up:


----------



## Turtleboy

OMG Laura's voice.


----------



## Regina

Turtleboy said:


> OMG Laura's voice.


Her voicccccccccccccccccccce?

Like how she dragged out the last word in each sentencccccccccccce?

It drove me crazeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

Also-in the 11/6 ep-

In the "UV" category-the clue about the uvula started out "Babs could tell you..."
This is referencing a 1st-season SNL sketch with Gilda Radner and Chevy Chase...super obscure. My brother and I texted each other and we were cracking up! Anyone else catch this reference? :up::up:


----------



## Neenahboy

That was some excellent vocal fry. But it made me want to cut mysellllllllllllf.


----------



## pdhenry

Regina said:


> In the "UV" category-the clue about the uvula started out "Babs could tell you..."
> This is referencing a 1st-season SNL sketch with Gilda Radner and Chevy Chase...super obscure. My brother and I texted each other and we were cracking up! Anyone else catch this reference? :up::up:


It'll behoove ya...

Good catch, though.. I had missed the Babs -> SNL reference.


----------



## Regina

pdhenry said:


> It'll behoove ya...
> 
> Good catch, though.. I had missed the Babs -> SNL reference.


Knock, knock-
Who's there?
Babs' uvula!
Babs' uvula who?
Ah-ho-ho-ho-ho!!!!!!  :up::up:

Thank you so much! Another fan! I love it!


----------



## Tivo_60

Turtleboy said:


> OMG Laura's voice.


+1, yea, who does she think she is, Temperance Brennan from Bones?

Thankfully, we don't have to see her again until after the Tournament Of Champions. Looking forward to seeing Matt Jackson again!


----------



## Tivo_60

For those of you that may have missed that episode, here's what Laura Ashby sounded like: Laura...Aaargh

Edit: If the audio is muted, click on the little speaker icon, in the top left corner of the vid.


----------



## cmgal

Add me to those not looking forward to seeing/hearing her after TOC


----------



## mattack

I think I may have pointed out something like this in the past, but it's so rare that it's surprising when it happens.

I'm ~65 episodes behind (I think I was at about 100 at one point, I now end up watching them in batches, slowly eating into the backlog).

Anyway, the captions usually are VERY accurate on Jeopardy!, including making it very clear when someone makes a pronunciation error, especially one that Alex goes back and later corrects/takes away their money. (I've wondered if the captioners have some easy way to go back and edit captions, and even slide them around time-wise if they need to make a correction.) Also, the pun-ily titled category titles often show up in the captions, which is sometimes the first time I find out about it, since I skim through the category introduction most of the time.

Anyway.. On one episode I watched over the weekend, the caption used "pneumonic" when the real answer was "mnemonic".

Again, I see this type and far worse in 'regular' captions ALL the time.. It's very rare to see it in Jeopardy! captions though. (and yes, I know some captioning does word lookup from an abbreviated language that the captioners use.)


----------



## trainman

mattack said:


> (I've wondered if the captioners have some easy way to go back and edit captions, and even slide them around time-wise if they need to make a correction.)


Yes -- offline captioning software is basically a cross between video-editing software and word-processing software.



> (and yes, I know some captioning does word lookup from an abbreviated language that the captioners use.)


Not in offline captioning. It's typed in plain English. What you saw was apparently the result of a captioner brain fart. (It's a real word, so it passes the spell-check test.)


----------



## Worf

I've always wondered how the captioners could make out what was said - I mean I've had to replay portions several times because I couldn't make out what they said.

It's easy on a scripted show because the captioners have access to the script, but on a reality and game shows, not so much...


----------



## Tivo_60

Tivo_60 said:


> For those of you that may have missed that episode, here's what Laura Ashby sounded like: Laura...Aaargh
> 
> Edit: If the audio is muted, click on the little speaker icon, in the top left corner of the vid.


She's baaack...... Won again last night. I feel like slashing my wrists when listening to her. Grrrr !!!


----------



## Wil

Tivo_60 said:


> She's baaack...... Won again last night. I feel like slashing my wrists when listening to her. Grrrr !!!


Tonight was my first painful experience with the voice. I had to turn it completely off because even muted I could hear her in my mind. My wife mercifully slept through it.


----------



## spartanstew

Yes, she was brutal. I don't understand why she sounds fairly normal most of the time, but when she says 200, 400, etc. she's got that weird impediment.


----------



## astrohip

Spoilers: She's gone.


----------



## Jon J

astrohip said:


> Spoilers: She's gone.


I actually applauded. :up:

Commenters elsewhere are defending what they call her "uptalk". To me this isn't normally defined uptalk, it's just strange.


----------



## Worf

I call it syllable stretching - especially the soft ones she stretches them abnormally long.

Either that, or she's fully into the Jeopardy spirit and ending everything as a question...


----------



## waynomo

Finally watched the TOC finals. Alex Jacob is a friend on my son Justin.

I was out shopping last Friday and when I came back my wife for some strange reason had Jeopardy on and it was 25 minutes into the show. My wife rarely ever watches Jeopardy. I know she had no idea that it was even the TOC. So for the other 200 shows a year I wouldn't really care if I had a spoiler or not, but for this one show of all shows.

Anyway, I walk in and saw Alex with a score of 18,700. I knew the time and this was after Final Jeopardy. I was pretty sure that 18,700 wouldn't be enough to win. I figured that was his combined score. (I hadn't seen Thursday episode yet either.) And I misheard Trebek when he was talking to Alex. I thought he was saying that it was some of the toughest competition. I interpreted that as Alex lost, but stormed out of the room before I really knew anything yelling at my wife that I don't want any spoilers. I don't think she really got what I was talking about.

Anyway, after watching Thursday's episode I realized that I at least misinterpreted some of what I saw walking in when it was on.

Yes, that was quite an impressive win. I love to hear other's thoughts on how he compares to other champions. I would think that the selection process to get to the TOC finals makes sure that all are top notch competitors and there is no reason to think this year's were subpar for some reason. Agree? Disagree?


----------



## Turtleboy

I don't think they were as strong as last year with Arthur Chu and Julia, but it was still a good strong group.


----------



## GoPackGo

I truly don't understand the hate for that woman's voice. People have different voices, get over it.


----------



## Demandred

The best part about the TOC this year was Alex'a answer to FJ during his semifinal game. ("What is Aleve?")


----------



## rifleman69

GoPackGo said:


> I truly don't understand the hate for that woman's voice. People have different voices, get over it.


And we don't have to ever hear it again.


----------



## Michael S

So was this the first time they didn't have a returning champion? Because I don't think I've ever seen that happen before.


----------



## ej42137

Michael S said:


> So was this the first time they didn't have a returning champion? Because I don't think I've ever seen that happen before.


I'm pretty sure S01E01 didn't have a returning champion.


----------



## pdhenry

Back in the day, champions were retired after five wins.

Damn whippersnappers....


----------



## waynomo

Michael S said:


> So was this the first time they didn't have a returning champion? Because I don't think I've ever seen that happen before.


From Wikipedia:



> Special considerations have been given for contestants who were unable to return as champion due to circumstances beyond their control. This occurred for the first time in Season 25, when Priscilla Ball, who won on January 16, 2009, was unable to attend the taping of the next episode because of illness; as a result, three new contestants appeared on the next episode. Ball returned as a co-champion to play on the episode airing April 9, 2009. On the program that aired on December 21, 2015, the returning champion, Claudia Corriere, could not return as champion due to a job offer. She would later return as champion in early 2016.


----------



## trainman

ej42137 said:


> I'm pretty sure S01E01 didn't have a returning champion.


Neither did S01E03 -- on the 2nd episode, all three contestants bet it all on Final Jeopardy!, and all got it wrong.

(But, yes, as pdhenry points out, back in the days when a 5-time champion was retired, there would be 3 new contestants the next day.)

One consideration with this current situation was that they'd had to reschedule tapings due to Alex's knee surgery.


----------



## astrohip

They screwed up yesterday's Final Jeopardy (Tues 12/29). The answer was:

*Famous Last Names*

The first woman space shuttle pilot shares this surname with a man on the 1st manned lunar landing 26 years earlier.



Spoiler



The answer is (Eileen) Collins



Spoiler for post-production clip during credits:


Spoiler



Alex: Our bad, folks. Today's final Jeopardy! should have referred to the entire Apollo 11 mission rather than to just the lunar landing part of it. We feel that Ashley might have been disadvantaged, and so we have invited her to return to play again later this week.


----------



## astrohip

The hoopla over a poorly worded question will overshadow some of the worst FJ betting in history. Once again, second place went all in, when she didn't need to.


----------



## Wil

astrohip said:


> They screwed up yesterday's Final Jeopardy (Tues 12/29)


I'm surprised no comments on the FJ wagering.


----------



## Turtleboy

Wil said:


> I'm surprised no comments on the FJ wagering.


Pretty bad.

http://thefinalwager.co/2015/12/29/final-jeopardy-december-29-2015/


----------



## Michael S

astrohip said:


> They screwed up yesterday's Final Jeopardy (Tues 12/29). The answer was:
> 
> *Famous Last Names*
> 
> The first woman space shuttle pilot shares this surname with a man on the 1st manned lunar landing 26 years earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is (Eileen) Collins
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler for post-production clip during credits:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Alex: Our bad, folks. Today's final Jeopardy! should have referred to the entire Apollo 11 mission rather than to just the lunar landing part of it. We feel that Ashley might have been disadvantaged, and so we have invited her to return to play again later this week.


Yesterday they brought back the one woman because of this and she ended up winning.


----------



## Turtleboy

Triple Zero!

And I thought the question was an instant get. I can't believe that no one got it. It was very very easy.

Edit: Plus, they tell you what the air date is, no? It's MLK Day and the question was about the Little Rock 9.


----------



## Regina

Turtleboy said:


> Triple Zero!
> 
> And I thought the question was an instant get. I can't believe that no one got it. It was very very easy.
> 
> Edit: Plus, they tell you what the air date is, no? It's MLK Day and the question was about the Little Rock 9.


UGH! Not to mention, when the "other two" are close or tied and ahead of you, and you are in third place, RISK NOTHING! The woman on the end would have won had she risked nothing!


----------



## Turtleboy

Yeah, The Final Wager guy is going to go nuts.


----------



## pdhenry

Michael S said:


> So was this the first time they didn't have a returning champion? Because I don't think I've ever seen that happen before.


Saw it again!


----------



## waynomo

I'm in San Diego today. This is the first time I have experienced being spoiled by something that already broadcast earlier. I'm not upset at all. It was just a weird feeling. My first instinct was to go to my TiVo and check it out, but it hasn't broadcast here yet. (It records on my TiVoHD so can't watch remotely here without jumping through some hoops.)


----------



## WinBear

waynomo said:


> I'm in San Diego today. This is the first time I have experienced being spoiled by something that already broadcast earlier. I'm not upset at all. It was just a weird feeling. My first instinct was to go to my TiVo and check it out, but it hasn't broadcast here yet. (It records on my TiVoHD so can't watch remotely here without jumping through some hoops.)


There's another oddity in the first minute of the show that didn't get spoiled, so look forward to that


----------



## Michael S

waynomo said:


> I'm in San Diego today. This is the first time I have experienced being spoiled by something that already broadcast earlier. I'm not upset at all. It was just a weird feeling. My first instinct was to go to my TiVo and check it out, but it hasn't broadcast here yet. (It records on my TiVoHD so can't watch remotely here without jumping through some hoops.)


Well I'll try to be nice and not spoil FJ for you. 



Spoiler



That was a weird FJ. Since all 3 had $0 wouldn't that be a tie and they come back tomorrow? Why have 3 new players? I sorta guess it was Little Rock when they put NOW in the clue.


----------



## busyba

Michael S said:


> Well I'll try to be nice and not spoil FJ for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That was a weird FJ. Since all 3 had $0 wouldn't that be a tie and they come back tomorrow? Why have 3 new players? I sorta guess it was Little Rock when they put NOW in the clue.





Spoiler



1) They recently changed how they handle ties, now there's a sudden death playoff question that you buzz in to win.

B) If nobody has more than $0, nobody comes back. This was true before they changed the tie rules, and is still the case now.


----------



## astrohip

Un-effing-believable.

I can't believe that was a triple stumper, it took me about three seconds. And Randi...anyone who makes it "a true daily double" when you have $200, and could wager $1,000, deserves to fail on FJ too.

Yeah, $0 is not a winning score, so it wasn't a tie, it was a three way loss. Too bad, as both the champs had potential.


----------



## astrohip

One for the ages...


----------



## Wil

Interesting to see the application of the loser money rules as well. So, four notable, unusual issues in this episode.


----------



## pdhenry

I was surprised that they differentiated between second and third place prizes in the consolation money even though all three had the same final score.


----------



## WinBear

pdhenry said:


> I was surprised that they differentiated between second and third place prizes in the consolation money even though all three had the same final score.


It does make me wonder if the pay outs would have been different if there wasn't 2 returning champions. A really weird scenario would be if 3 new contestants zeroed out and they all paid the lowest consolation prize.


----------



## lambertman

They've always broken ties by who had the most $ going into FJ!


----------



## Turtleboy

The two people who were tied didn't do anything wrong, except miss the question. If third place would have left herself with a dollar, that would have worked too. Has there been a show where someone won with $1?


----------



## lambertman

Turtleboy said:


> Has there been a show where someone won with $1?


Yep


----------



## spartanstew

Exactly 23 years ago today.

https://goo.gl/R5tV80

Unfortunately, this Final Jeopardy! clue from 1993 stumped all three contestants. Thanks to a $601 bet on a Daily Double, Air Force Lt. Col. Darryl Scott had a $1 lead heading into the final round over the returning champion. She bet it all, and Darryl bet it all but a dollar. The other contestant, who was a distant third, did not sense the opportunity and regrettably went all-in as well, leaving the final scores $0, $1 and $0.

And so Darryl Scott retained his $1 lead but nothing else, winning Jeopardy! Show #1932, aired 1993-01-19 with one single buck.


----------



## astrohip

Turtleboy said:


> The two people who were tied didn't do anything wrong, except miss the question. If third place would have left herself with a dollar, that would have worked too. Has there been a show where someone won with $1?


This is where basic betting strategy is so important. These people are generally very (trivia) smart, but most know nothing about betting. There's a reason you see so many people bet it all but a buck or two, and end up with $2 (and third place). They know if the stars are aligned properly, that $1/2 may just win the game.

Third place yesterday was just senseless. It wouldn't have won for her in ANY scenario except her being right and the others wrong, in which case a very different wager would have achieved the same. And given her the victory yesterday.


----------



## trainman

Turtleboy said:


> Edit: Plus, they tell you what the air date is, no? It's MLK Day and the question was about the Little Rock 9.


The contestants would have known Monday, January 18, but it would probably have been up to them to make the MLK Day connection.


----------



## zeppo2

You're told the week your show will probably air in advance, but you don't really know for sure until after you play your round. A savvy player may have made the connection before tape date, but since he or she wouldn't know which of the five shows being taped that date would be the one, it would be more likely to be forgotten--especially with all the makeup being applied, sound checks, practice games, and nerves.



trainman said:


> The contestants would have known Monday, January 18, but it would probably have been up to them to make the MLK Day connection.


----------



## mattack

Regina said:


> UGH! Not to mention, when the "other two" are close or tied and ahead of you, and you are in third place, RISK NOTHING! The woman on the end would have won had she risked nothing!


I'm still way behind, but was spoiled about this..

Can you risk $0 in FJ? I think I mentioned it earlier in the thread -- I thought in the past year or so, one of the contestants said something along the lines of "I wanted to risk $0, but you wouldn't let me"... at least for a double jeopardy.. and I would think the same would be true for FJ.


----------



## Demandred

mattack said:


> I'm still way behind, but was spoiled about this..
> 
> Can you risk $0 in FJ? I think I mentioned it earlier in the thread -- I thought in the past year or so, one of the contestants said something along the lines of "I wanted to risk $0, but you wouldn't let me"... at least for a double jeopardy.. and I would think the same would be true for FJ.


You absolutely can risk $0 in Final Jeopardy.


----------



## astrohip

You can bet $0 in FJ, but not on a DD.


----------



## Turtleboy

I took the online audition test last night. I got 34/50. Ugh, and missed some easy ones. It was a fairly easy test.

The questions are here. https://www.jeopardy.com/Assets/jeopardy/clues/adult_test_2016_d2_clues.pdf

Remember, you only have 15 seconds before it moves on to the next one.


----------



## astrohip

Ten minutes to mine...


----------



## Idearat

I missed 16 tonight, so a score of 34. Some I never would have known, but any of these right ( instead of wrong ) would have pushed me over.

Regatta
Ontario
Patricia Cornwell
Lexicon
Mongrel
The Grinch


----------



## DevdogAZ

When are they running the test again? How do you sign up?


----------



## Idearat

DevdogAZ said:


> When are they running the test again? How do you sign up?


It'll be a year before the next regular adult test. Others ( teachers, students ) are still upcoming I think.

Easy to find: Jeopardy.com


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> Ten minutes to mine...


Not so hot. Maybe 30-35 correct. Just froze on ones I knew the answer to. Seriously, "Mr. Darcy"... how does one forget that. I could even picture the d*mn character.

But I did get The Grinch. 



DevdogAZ said:


> When are they running the test again? How do you sign up?


Once a year. I'll try to remember to post here when they announce it next.


----------



## spartanstew

Clearly I"m not Jeopardy material, I couldn't even figure out how to take the test.

I registered yesterday, got an email that my registration was complete. When I was at the page to enter my time zone, I selected Central, and it said my test was at 10pm CST.

I went back at 10pm Central and it said there was no more testing until next year.


----------



## Turtleboy

spartanstew said:


> Clearly I"m not Jeopardy material, I couldn't even figure out how to take the test.
> 
> I registered yesterday, got an email that my registration was complete. When I was at the page to enter my time zone, I selected Central, and it said my test was at 10pm CST.
> 
> I went back at 10pm Central and it said there was no more testing until next year.


You must have misread it. The test was at 8pm Central.


----------



## pdhenry

DevdogAZ said:


> When are they running the test again? How do you sign up?


There's another thread for the test; sometimes it gets bumped when they announce the new tests.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=293594


----------



## DevdogAZ

pdhenry said:


> There's another thread for the test; sometimes it gets bumped when they announce the new tests.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=293594


Thanks. Subscribed.


----------



## Turtleboy

Not till 2017 though.


----------



## trainman

Although in the past couple years, they have done a handful of "supplemental" online tests that are open only to people in a certain geographic area. You'll have to keep an eye on your local "Jeopardy!" station to find out about those.


----------



## spartanstew

Turtleboy said:


> You must have misread it. The test was at 8pm Central.


As I said, I must not be Jeopardy material.

Sucks cause I even entered it in to my calendar while I was reading it and I could swear it said CST (which is what I selected).


----------



## DevdogAZ

spartanstew said:


> As I said, I must not be Jeopardy material. Sucks cause I even entered it in to my calendar while I was reading it and I could swear it said CST (which is what I selected).


But if the test was at 8 pm ET (or even 8 pm CT) it couldn't have said 10 pm, regardless of time zone (unless it was a time zone in the eastern Carribean or South America).


----------



## spartanstew

Yes, that's true. Don't know how I could have read it wrong when I looked at it at least 3 times to make sure, but obviously I must have.


----------



## Michael S

For now on it looks like the only Canadian allowed on the show is the one hosting it. As Canadian are barred do to some international law on how information is shared on internet.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/canadians-jeopardy-frozen-out-1.3457510


----------



## trainman

One of the contestants today (Monday) is from Montreal, so the headline "Canadians no longer allowed on Jeopardy" is an over-simplification.

Canadians weren't allowed to register for the online contestant test last month, but Canadians who are currently in the contestant pool (because they had taken the test in the past) are still eligible to appear on the show.


----------



## astrohip

WTF?!? We almost got to see a train wreck.

Tuesday's Jeopardy, going into FJ the leader had a lock by just a couple hundred. So of course her FJ wager will be somewhere between 0 and $199.

And she wagers $7700! It was a triple get, but had she missed, she would have been a very rare lock that loses. I can't even remember the last time that happened.

Alex's patter as her question is revealed...

"Annie could not be caught. This game was a runaway for her. She wrote down **** (redacted for spoilers, in case you haven't seen it). So she is right. She didn't have to risk anything. _[Her wager is revealed] _ But oh my gosh. $7700. What a gutsy move."

I believe the word he wanted to say was "What an incredibly foolish move".


----------



## BrettStah

Is that known as "pulling a Clavin"?


----------



## busyba

BrettStah said:


> Is that known as "pulling a Clavin"?


Almost. For the full Clavin you have to be a lock to win and bet *everything* (and preferably lose)


----------



## Worf

What I want to know is to hear what the contestants were thinking wagering like that. Pure greed? Cockiness? Arrogance?


----------



## Turtleboy

Apparently, she had a brain-fart. Or is really bad at math.

http://thefinalwager.co/2016/03/08/final-jeopardy-march-8-2016/


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Jeopardy/comments/49jctl/_/d0so7mv


----------



## pdhenry

Anyone notice Alex's outfit at the very start of this episode, when he's introduced?



Spoiler



No trousers.



(Cross-posted in the April Fools thread)


----------



## Wil

pdhenry said:


> Anyone notice Alex's outfit at the very start of this episode, when he's introduced?


I also think I got all the clips, though Watson seems to have disappeared on my Tivo when I later tried to show someone, so maybe I imagined it.


----------



## spartanstew

pdhenry said:


> Anyone notice Alex's outfit at the very start of this episode, when he's introduced?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No trousers.
> 
> 
> 
> (Cross-posted in the April Fools thread)


Never would have caught that, as we ff to the first clue.


----------



## pdhenry

It was pointed out to me that there are lots of little gags tonight.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wil said:


> I also think I got all the clips, though Watson seems to have disappeared on my Tivo when I later tried to show someone, so maybe I imagined it.


He requests the last clue of the first round ("Tuba" for $1,000).


----------



## trainman

pdhenry said:


> Anyone notice Alex's outfit at the very start of this episode, when he's introduced?


I believe that clip dates back to the Ultimate Tournament of Champions, circa 2006. (It didn't air, but Alex obviously knew it would be on the "Jeopardy!" blooper reel forever.)

My favorite "Jeopardy!" April Fool's Day was 1997, when Pat Sajak hosted, with no acknowledgement whatsoever that he wasn't the regular host. (Alex hosted "Wheel of Fortune" that day, but the contestants were Pat and Vanna playing for charity.)


----------



## Turtleboy

It's clear when Alex walks out without pants it's a different set with different contestants.


----------



## pdhenry

It also was in 3:2 while (most of) the rest of the episode was in 16:9.


----------



## waynomo

pdhenry said:


> it also was in 3:2 while (most of) the rest of the episode was in 16:9.


4:3.


----------



## pdhenry

Yeah, that.


----------



## waynomo

pdhenry said:


> Yeah, that.


3:2 would be a fun April's Fool trick in itself.


----------



## trainman

Went to a taping today (as I've done every time I've been unemployed) -- I saw the episodes for July 18-20.


----------



## busyba

trainman said:


> Went to a taping today (as I've done every time I've been unemployed) -- I saw the episodes for July 18-20.


You totally should go to a bar where they have it on on that day and challenge someone for money.


----------



## astrohip

trainman said:


> Went to a taping today (as I've done every time I've been unemployed) -- I saw the episodes for July 18-20.


I would love to see a J taping. How does one go about getting in?



busyba said:


> You totally should go to a bar where they have it on on that day and challenge someone for money.


You are a terrible terrible person. And he should totally do it!


----------



## busyba

astrohip said:


> You are a terrible terrible person.


reported


----------



## Tsiehta

busyba said:


> reported


I don't get the outrage, he's just time shifting reality. That is usually encouraged here


----------



## trainman

astrohip said:


> I would love to see a J taping. How does one go about getting in?


There's a "Get Tickets" link at the top of the page on jeopardy.com, which leads you to this page -- they generally have tapings a few days out of the month, pretty much every month except May and June.

They've got it down to a science after all these years, so I showed up at the studio at 10:00, they began taping the first of the 3 episodes a little after 11:00, and I was out of there at, like, 1:05.


----------



## waynomo

In 1998 I was visiting LA. There were lots of people hawking free tickets to shows. I think I got tickets for the same day or maybe the next. Very easy. I did the afternoon taping.


----------



## Worf

Tsiehta said:


> I don't get the outrage, he's just time shifting reality. That is usually encouraged here


Whoosh. 

The poster you were complaining about WAS the guy who suggested the idea in the first place! .


----------



## waynomo

Worf said:


> Whoosh.
> The poster you were complaining about WAS the guy who suggested the idea in the first place! .


So you're complaining about the person who is complaining about the the person who is complaining? 

(I think I got the number right)


----------



## astrohip

I should apologize, I started all this by calling busyba a "terrible terrible person", for his bar idea. Clearly had I called him a "terrible person", this would have blown over. But by using _terrible _twice, I've created an international incident, full of whooshes and zooms.

Still think it's a great idea.

Back on thread... I was really patting myself on the back today for figuring out FJ. Worked thru the Spanish, thought about island chains, and came up with "Windward Isles". Pretty dang smart.

Except the answer was Leeward Isles.


----------



## pdhenry

Today? 

One should never spoil FJ before 8 PM Pacific...


----------



## Neenahboy

trainman said:


> Went to a taping today (as I've done every time I've been unemployed) -- I saw the episodes for July 18-20.


I went to a taping of Power Players Week here in DC a few weeks back with our very own landrumh. Really cool experience, and Trebek was very personable. :up:


----------



## busyba

astrohip said:


> I should apologize, I started all this by calling busyba a "terrible terrible person", for his bar idea. Clearly had I called him a "terrible person", this would have blown over. But by using _terrible _twice, I've created an international incident, full of whooshes and zooms.


So wait... if I'm a "terrible terrible person", that means I'm terrible at being a terrible person, therefore I'm a great person?

I'll take it.


----------



## spartanstew

pdhenry said:


> Today?
> 
> One should never spoil FJ before 8 PM Pacific...


I wouldn't think it should be spoiled during the same week.


----------



## waynomo

spartanstew said:


> I wouldn't think it should be spoiled during the same week.


So now who is the terrible terrible person?


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> So now who is the terrible terrible person?


Me again (wow, twice in one week). Cause now I spoiled today's FJ.

I'm usually very sensitive to the spoiler concept in threads, and don't do it. But I have mixed feelings about this.

It's a thread labeled Jeopardy, why enter it unless you've seen the day's show?

OTOH, it's not labeled a spoiler thread, and lately it's been more talk about how terrible busyba is, and not much on J. And based on s-stew's comment, maybe some people catch up on the weekend?

Ok, no more spoilers. But hey, would you have gotten it?


----------



## pdhenry

Because in the overwhelming majority of markets it airs at 7:00 or 7:30. I wouldn't wander in at 7:30 or 8:00 without watching but I don't think it's too much to ask not to be surprised before 7:00 Eastern.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> Me again (wow, twice in one week). Cause now I spoiled today's FJ.


And you know I was just kidding around, yes? I didn't think it was a big deal.


----------



## spartanstew

astrohip said:


> Me again (wow, twice in one week). Cause now I spoiled today's FJ.
> 
> I'm usually very sensitive to the spoiler concept in threads, and don't do it. But I have mixed feelings about this.
> 
> It's a thread labeled Jeopardy, why enter it unless you've seen the day's show?
> 
> OTOH, it's not labeled a spoiler thread, and lately it's been more talk about how terrible busyba is, and not much on J. And based on s-stew's comment, maybe some people catch up on the weekend?
> 
> Ok, no more spoilers. But hey, would you have gotten it?


I don't watch J every day. I typically watch them 4 or 5 at a time. If I get too many built up, I'll even delete a few (right now I have 12, including the final College Championship from February which I haven't watched yet).

If I only entered this thread after watching that days episode, I'd probably never be able to enter this thread.


----------



## mattack

spartanstew said:


> I don't watch J every day. I typically watch them 4 or 5 at a time. If I get too many built up, I'll even delete a few (right now I have 12, including the final College Championship from February which I haven't watched yet).
> 
> If I only entered this thread after watching that days episode, I'd probably never be able to enter this thread.


Hahahaa. I don't delete any, but have been trying to stay _under 100 episodes_. Currently 98 (thanks tivo iOS app). I'm watching it in QuickMode lately, several at a time.

Since we're nearing the end of the season, I hope to eat into the backlog even more. Though I hope there aren't preemptions in there.. If so, I end up finding the episode on j-archive.com and skim through the questions there.


----------



## Turtleboy

I'm always disappointed in Power Players Week. I expect these journalists and politicos to be smart, and they're often not.

And did Alex really ask Lara Logan about her violent sexual assault on Jeopardy?


----------



## astrohip

This entire episode was crazy. From Lara raising her hand to buzz in, to Anderson continually chattering away in the background, to Michael Steele... oh wait, he didn't do anything. And I mean HE DIDN'T DO ANYTHING. I don't think he buzzed in ONCE during DJ.

And seriously, that FJ? They basically asked "what country is between Afghanistan and India?" I don't know my Kreplachistan from my Burning Man, but even I knew Pakistan. 

It wouldn't surprise me if during the FJ break, the writers huddled real quick and said, "They stink. We gotta rewrite FJ super fast. What's a gimmie answer?"

And it still failed.


----------



## Turtleboy

And sometimes they bring in random celebrities who aren't "Power Players." What makes Louis CK a "Power Player" and in regular Celebrity Jeopardy?


----------



## jamesl

Turtleboy said:


> And sometimes they bring in random celebrities who aren't "Power Players." What makes Louis CK a "Power Player" and in regular Celebrity Jeopardy?


----------



## Jon J

Turtleboy said:


> And did Alex really ask Lara Logan about her violent sexual assault on Jeopardy?


Or her suspension from 60 Minutes?


----------



## astrohip

Yesterday's episode is getting quite a bit of buzz online. People who don't normally care about J are commenting on what a joke it was. I think the fact that these three are supposed to be "in tune" with what's going on, and yet appeared so clueless. The "Cam Newton" question, a triple stumper, or more accurately, a "deer in the headlights", was the hottest topic on my FB feed.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Yesterday's episode is getting quite a bit of buzz online. People who don't normally care about J are commenting on what a joke it was. I think the fact that these three are supposed to be "in tune" with what's going on, and yet appeared so clueless. The "Cam Newton" question, a triple stumper, or more accurately, a "deer in the headlights", was the hottest topic on my FB feed.


And none of them knew the Porsche Cayman question, either. That was one of the worst performances by a group of contestants that I've ever seen.


----------



## astrohip

Much better game today. Still some silliness, but at least they (mostly) didn't embarrass themselves. Part of the problem is these are celebs, not J watchers. We know how to play backwards & forwards. These guys barely know when to buzz (or not to jump in if they haven't buzzed).

Louis acquitted himself nicely. And one of his inspirations... Alex Trebek! Great line.


----------



## Hcour

I didn't see the episode but from the comments I'm assuming Lara Logan didn't do too well. That surprises me, I've seen her doing reports and interviews and she comes across as very intelligent and well-informed. Not just your typical "talking head".


----------



## jjd_87




----------



## DevdogAZ

Hcour said:


> I didn't see the episode but from the comments I'm assuming Lara Logan didn't do too well. That surprises me, I've seen her doing reports and interviews and she comes across as very intelligent and well-informed. Not just your typical "talking head".


She won that episode and did OK, but it was just surprising how many wrong answers and triple stumpers there were.


----------



## Turtleboy

Michael Steele made a damned fool out of himself.


----------



## Wil

Turtleboy said:


> Michael Steele made a damned fool out of himself.


You'd have to think it was a timing issue; he got I think three in a row which could mean that only for that minute did he ever get the feel for it. But then of course he looked as vacant as the rest of them on all the easy triple-stumpers, so who knows.


----------



## Turtleboy

Interesting reader comment on the Jezebel story on this.

http://jezebel.com/celebrities-should-not-play-jeopardy-1777299811

From the comments:



> So I was at this taping, and let me tell you - it was BANANAS. They do a practice round before taping officially begins to get everyone acclimated to the format. It became painfully clear immediately that Lara Logan had no idea what Jeopardy was and had never seen the show before. While everyone else was super serious, sprinkling in only a few quips here and there, she was raising her hand to answer questions, buzzing in without knowing the answer, and cracking jokes. She was acting so erratically that my family and I were honestly asking each other if she was doing shots in the green room before taping began - thats how crazy she was acting.
> 
> The audience of D.C. nerds was mummering with concern over the nonsense occurring on stage - there was a serious buzz in the room. Coops took some time to explain the format of the show to Logan (answer in questions, dont make jokes, etc.). I think that it really threw him off because he was killing it in the practice round, then totally flubbed the actual game.
> 
> The whole thing ran over time by about an hour due to Logans shenanigans and was painful to witness. Silver lining is that now I can say I was an eyewitness to a Jeopardy taping that was probably as close to one of the SNL Ferrell sketches as anyone will ever see.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Too bad SNL did a Jeopardy! sketch last week. They could probably make a great sketch out of this episode if they had room in the lineup this week.


----------



## pdhenry

Turtleboy said:


> Interesting reader comment on the Jezebel story on this.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/celebrities-should-not-play-jeopardy-1777299811
> 
> From the comments:


When they were going to commercial break before FJ they had a shot of one of the clue crew at the front of the audience and she said something to the camera to the effect that if was a very unusual game.


----------



## Wil

astrohip said:


> Much better game today. Still some silliness


Louis was pretty serious about it. Yes, a huge step up from "yesterday"; typical game: they got some relatively obscure ones and missed some layups.


----------



## waynomo

Go Senator Franken!


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> Go Senator Franken!


Today seemed unfair to me. There were an enormous number of political questions, far more than the previous episodes. And they had a sitting senator as a contestant! While theoretically all three of them should be knowledgeable in this area, a sitting senator by default (osmosis?) should be at the top of the heap.

It didn't hurt that it was Senator Franken, who is an extremely bright individual. But even Sen. Rufus Plugbottom should know a bunch of those type of questions.
_
Disclaimer: This in no way is a comment or reflection on the Senator, just on the situation._


----------



## Turtleboy

People who don't know about him think he's just the SNL Stuart Smalley guy who went into politics so think he might be a goofball.

But he's a Harvard graduate. 

He could compete on real Jeopardy (if he studied and prepared).


----------



## jamesl

astrohip said:


> ...
> It didn't hurt that it was Senator Franken, who is an extremely bright individual. But even Sen. Rufus Plugbottom should know a bunch of those type of questions.
> _
> Disclaimer: This in no way is a comment or reflection on the Senator, just on the situation._


senators are idiots 
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/hank-johnson-worries-guam-could-capsize-after-marine-buildup/


----------



## Turtleboy

jamesl said:


> senators are idiots
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/hank-johnson-worries-guam-could-capsize-after-marine-buildup/


Not a Senator.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

jamesl said:


> senators are idiots
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/hank-johnson-worries-guam-could-capsize-after-marine-buildup/





Turtleboy said:


> Not a Senator.


Also, April Fools.


----------



## Turtleboy

DUDE_NJX said:


> Also, April Fools.


No, it's real.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> But even Sen. Rufus Plugbottom should know a bunch of those type of questions.
> 
> 
> jamesl said:
> 
> 
> 
> senators are idiots
Click to expand...

Maybe your senators are idiots. But I proudly stand behind Sen. Plugbottom, and his controversial yet surprisingly innovative ideas:

* Using a Survivor-style Tribal Council to decide the next SCOTUS judge

* Removing the vocal cords of dissenters.

* Using drone strikes to stop bank robbers escaping via cars

* New law forcing the NFL to allow team mascots to be "12th man on field"

Laugh all you want, but what ideas has YOUR senator come up with lately? There's a reason we re-elected Sen. Plugbottom with 110% of the vote. :up:


----------



## Tracy

Slightly off topic, but do you guys know about Memrise? It is a website where you choose courses and then, through repeated memorization tricks, learn the contents of that course. The course that I appreciated the most was Country Mapping. Now I know where every country in the world is and can fill in a world map--like on Sporcle--really quickly. Because of this, I understand current events so much better! There are courses for everything and you learn the stuff in lessons and review that take about 2 to 3 minutes each. Lots of categories that would help with Jeopardy. Anyway, check it out. I'm "trulytracy" on there. If you follow me, I will show up on your leader board. P.S. I don't get anything for referring people....there is no referral system that I know of.


----------



## mattack

I understand how it would help a little bit (knowing about hostilities between abutting countries), but simply knowing the geography doesn't seem like it should be TOO important to understanding current events.


----------



## waynomo

Tracy said:


> Slightly off topic, but do you guys know about Memrise? It is a website where you choose courses and then, through repeated memorization tricks, learn the contents of that course.


Sounds interesting.

However, I hate sites like this where they hide the actual cost. It says sign up is free. Gee, great. I see there is a pro plan for $9/mo $54/year. However, they also mention a premium plan for which I can't find an expense. Is there even a true free option?


----------



## Tracy

waynomo said:


> Sounds interesting.
> 
> However, I hate sites like this where they hide the actual cost. It says sign up is free. Gee, great. I see there is a pro plan for $9/mo $54/year. However, they also mention a premium plan for which I can't find an expense. Is there even a true free option?


It is totally free. The Pro plan offers some additional features, but nothing I would ever even want. I don't know anything about a premium plan. Trust me....totally free.


----------



## busyba

Just watched the Lara Logan episode... When she got the Daily Double clue whose answer was "straw poll", I'm pretty sure I heard Michael Steele whispering the answer to her, and she still didn't get it. Lol.


----------



## busyba

Watching the David Gregory episode. When the "Mayor of Wasilla" clue came up, you could here scattered laughter in the audience.


----------



## waynomo

I just watched Thursday's episode. The scores before the last Double Jeopardy clue were interesting. The last clue left was a $400 clue. The champ had $16,800. Second place had $8,000. Second place buzzed in and missed the answer so ended with $7600. If he got it right he would have had $8400 or exactly half of the Champs score. It would have made for an interesting Final Jeopardy round. 

If you're the champ with the lead what's your betting strategy? 

My first instinct would be to bet nothing, but I think you're better off betting a dollar or more. If it's triple miss no harm and you win. If it's a triple get you win. If it's something else, you take your chances, but are still better off than going into the tie breaker. 

What do you all think?


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> I just watched Thursday's episode. The scores before the last Double Jeopardy clue were interesting. The last clue left was a $400 clue. The champ had $16,800. Second place had $8,000. Second place buzzed in and missed the answer so ended with $7600. If he got it right he would have had $8400 or exactly half of the Champs score. It would have made for an interesting Final Jeopardy round.
> 
> If you're the champ with the lead what's your betting strategy?
> 
> My first instinct would be to bet nothing, but I think you're better off betting a dollar or more. If it's triple miss no harm and you win. If it's a triple get you win. If it's something else, you take your chances, but are still better off than going into the tie breaker.
> 
> What do you all think?


I think that's a sound strategy. There are three possible outcomes: a triple get, a triple miss, or a mix.

If you bet $1, you are guaranteed to win 2 of the 3 scenarios. If you bet $0, you only have one locked up. And I think the tie-breaker is far too hit or miss to count on.

The only thing that might change this situation is a category that you feel strongly about, one way or the other, possibly combined with an opponent where you think you know his/her strengths in said category.

I think we had this situation sometime in the last few weeks. And the leader bet $1. At the time I wondered why not go for the guaranteed lock, but on reflection realized the same thing you did.

Spoilerized since we're not allowed to discuss current shows for a spoiler-free safe harbor time of 36 months:



Spoiler



Sorry to see Buzzy go. I know some weren't enamored of him, but I liked him. Interesting person with a distinctive personality. He wasn't the strongest ever nine day champ, but I think he had more chops than many gave him credit for.


----------



## Turtleboy

If I was a multi-day champ, I'd go for the tie, because I'm faster on the buzzer due to use.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> Spoilerized since we're not allowed to discuss current shows for a spoiler-free safe harbor time of 36 months:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to see Buzzy go. I know some weren't enamored of him, but I liked him. Interesting person with a distinctive personality. He wasn't the strongest ever nine day champ, but I think he had more chops than many gave him credit for.


I agree. (and some quirkiness)


----------



## astrohip

I was pointed to a site that has stats on FJ results. I need to peruse it and see the percentages of triple gets, misses, etc.

http://j-archive.com/finalstats.php?season=32


----------



## spartanstew

Turtleboy said:


> If I was a multi-day champ, I'd go for the tie, because I'm faster on the buzzer due to use.


If I were in the lead, I'd bet for the tie every time.


----------



## waynomo

If it were me I'd bet $0 on every FJ question as I rarely know them. I'm always surprised when I get them. I'm even more surprised when I get them and none or only 1 of the contestants gets it. 

I should keep track and figure my batting average. I would guess it's less than 33%.

I'm also surprised when I know the $1000 or $2000 answers and the contestants don't. There seemed to be a bunch of those the last couple of shows.


----------



## Turtleboy

For all things betting strategy, there's http://thefinalwager.co/


----------



## mattack

Did anybody in the SF Bay Area contact KGO about last night's missing Jeopardy? I actually recorded for several hours, thinking it might show up _around_ its scheduled time, or late night (after Kimmel, before World News Now).. but it didn't... as far as I could tell.


----------



## astrohip

Some astoundingly bad FJ wagers lately. I think today is the second time this week alone that a smarter 2nd place bet would have won the game. 

Astoundingly. Bad.


----------



## Michael S

Just a reminder season 33 premiered today. They got a new opening and new graphics.


----------



## pdhenry

Alex Trebek made a point of mentioning that Canadians can sign up for the Jeopardy test and be contestants.


----------



## waynomo

pdhenry said:


> Alex Trebek made a point of mentioning that Canadians can sign up for the Jeopardy test and be contestants.


And it's October 4, 5, 6. Still time to sign up.


----------



## waynomo

Spoiler



The current champ (Seth) has now won 9 in a row. I remember watching him the first day he played and was not impressed at all. Actually to the contrary, I thought he got lucky to win. Boy has he proved me wrong. He seems to get stronger everyday and shows that he has a wide breadth of knowledge.

Very impressive.



Let me know if the use of spoiler tags isn't really necessary for these types of posts.


----------



## Turtleboy

I don't think spoiler tags are necessary for anything already aired.


----------



## ehusen

Speaking of Seth, we just watched one from a few days ago. Didn't he win because the lady in the middle was stupid on betting? I mean she must have know he would bet enough to double her score and no more right? So she then bet an amount that would not even catch Seth's score if he got it wrong? Didn't she just guarantee there was no way for her to win?

Okay so I looked it up cause the internet...

"Seth finished in the lead with $15,800. Miranda was next with $9,100 and Bing was in third place with $6,800."

Seth lost his $3,000 bet, leaving him with $12,800

Miranda got it right. She bet $1,500. That brought her up to $10,600.

Actually Seth bet it wrong too, he should have bet 3000 and one to avoid a sudden death question if they tied.

So yes, Miranda was an idiot in Final Jeopardy and it cost her the game. She might as well have bet all her money since the only way she was going to win was if Seth lost his bet and she won. Am I wrong?


----------



## Turtleboy

ehusen said:


> Speaking of Seth, we just watched one from a few days ago. Didn't he win because the lady in the middle was stupid on betting? I mean she must have know he would bet enough to double her score and no more right? So she then bet an amount that would not even catch Seth's score if he got it wrong? Didn't she just guarantee there was no way for her to win?
> 
> Okay so I looked it up cause the internet...
> 
> "Seth finished in the lead with $15,800. Miranda was next with $9,100 and Bing was in third place with $6,800."
> 
> Seth lost his $3,000 bet, leaving him with $12,800
> 
> Miranda got it right. She bet $1,500. That brought her up to $10,600.
> 
> Actually Seth bet it wrong too, he should have bet 3000 and one to avoid a sudden death question if they tied.
> 
> So yes, Miranda was an idiot in Final Jeopardy and it cost her the game. She might as well have bet all her money since the only way she was going to win was if Seth lost his bet and she won. Am I wrong?


What does this guy say. http://thefinalwager.com


----------



## pdhenry

They don't do sudden death in normal Jeopardy games, do they? I thought the two tied players both come back.

Google tells me they had a sudden death during a Teen Tournament, but that was a tournament.

But I agree, it's better to win alone and face two fresh faces the next night.


----------



## busyba

pdhenry said:


> They don't do sudden death in normal Jeopardy games, do they? I thought the two tied players both come back.


That used to be true. They recently (last season?) changed it to sudden death.


----------



## ehusen

busyba said:


> That used to be true. They recently (last season?) changed it to sudden death.


Yeah, the first time I discovered that was when a guy bet 1$ and lost to the person behind him who had exactly 1/2 of his money and won.

I was going why is this guy so stupid to bet only 1$ when when he could have just bet 0$ and guaranteed a tie for the win? I thought what a moron for risking and losing all his money for the potential to win 1$. Well he wasn't being stupid he was trying to avoid the sudden death question.

But Miranda did make a stupid bet.


----------



## Turtleboy

I just took the online test. I don't think I did that well. At the risk of subjecting myself to mockery, I recorded it so that other people may see what types of questions they ask. You can still take the test Wed and Thurs.

Feel free to grade, score, mock my wrong answers, etc.


----------



## Tracy

Interesting! I watched and read the questions to my husband for his answers. He was on Jeopardy years ago and currently coaches scholastic bowl, so knows lots of stuff. He got many that you didn't but you got several that he missed. I did notice spelling errors and wonder if they penalize you for that. I think you did pretty well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Turtleboy

Thanks. Pretty well but probably not good enough to make the next cut.

LOL, the female author that is replacing Charles Darwin on the 10 pound note is Jane Austen, not JK Rowling.


----------



## Tracy

Turtleboy said:


> Thanks. Pretty well but probably not good enough to make the next cut.
> 
> LOL, the female author that is replacing Charles Darwin on the 10 pound note is Jane Austen, not JK Rowling.


Yeah, that is one my husband got. You also got James Joyce wrong for the Scottish author (Burns). Trying to remember what else. My husband didn't get 'estimate' or 'abdicate'. Sometimes those words just don't come to you fast enough. It is annoying that they don't give you the answers or even a number. He also didn't get the Top Chef one. There were some that you got lightning fast and my husband hesitated and I would tell him that you pressed 'submit' instead of letting time run out so you must be right.


----------



## Turtleboy

The test is also Wed and Thurs night (different questions, obviously), if people want to take it.

https://www.jeopardy.com/be-a-contestant/


----------



## trainman

I took the test Tuesday as well, and my "proudest" moment was completely going blank on the existence of the word "genealogy." (I think I put "etymology" because it was the closest I could come up with in those 15 seconds.)

But I'm pretty sure I scored in the high 30s/low 40s, which is supposedly enough to be called in for an audition if I get randomly chosen. (Haven't had an audition since 2010.)


----------



## dthmj

Seth is a professor at Stephen F Austin University where my daughters once went. I'll have to check to see if they ever had him. 

Is he still on the show? Last update I saw was yesterday was his 12th appearance, but I don't know if he won.


----------



## Howie

I spoilered the answer.



Spoiler



Seth lost today. He had 19000 going into FJ and the lady that beat him had 17000. They both got the right answer, but she bet all 17000 and he only bet 5.


----------



## MarkofT

Took the Wednesday test. Pretty sure I hit the sweet spot mentioned by trainman. Now I just have to get lucky with the random pick.


----------



## Regina

Turtleboy said:


> Thanks. Pretty well but probably not good enough to make the next cut.
> 
> LOL, the female author that is replacing Charles Darwin on the 10 pound note is Jane Austen, not JK Rowling.


LOL..good guess, though. I took the test last night. I am not sure how many I got right. Of course I remember the ones I remembered the answers to juuuuust as time expired (like the 1st of the Ivy League schools , alphabetically...) ...oh, well, it's fun to try. Since they don't give you your score, you never know!  (Well, I guess you know your score since you can look up the answers-so how did you do???  )


----------



## Turtleboy

I don't know. I posted it so others could score it for me.


----------



## spartanstew

Turtleboy said:


> I don't know. I posted it so others could score it for me.


34/50

1. King James
7. Norman Mailer
9. Rembrandt
11. Fife
12. Yukon
16. Big Dipper
21. Roslyn Carter
23. Robert Burns
24. Zip Line
25. Australia
27. Cormac McCarthy
34. Prima Donna
38. Jane Austen
42. Himalayas
45. Agatha Christie
46. Vulcan


----------



## pdhenry

Isn't Rule 1 of FJ to bet enough to win if your opponent bets it all and gets the right answer?


----------



## Turtleboy

spartanstew said:


> 34/50
> 
> 1. King James
> 7. Norman Mailer
> 9. Rembrandt
> 11. Fife
> 12. Yukon
> 16. Big Dipper
> 21. Roslyn Carter
> 23. Robert Burns
> 24. Zip Line
> 25. Australia
> 27. Cormac McCarthy
> 34. Prima Donna
> 38. Jane Austen
> 42. Himalayas
> 45. Agatha Christie
> 46. Vulcan


Thanks. There are 3-4 more I should have gotten.


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> Isn't Rule 1 of FJ to bet enough to win if your opponent bets it all and gets the right answer?


While that's not a hard & fast rule, most of the time it makes sense.

With all respect to Seth, he was the weakest "big" champion I've ever seen. More than once, he stayed alive due to poor betting by others (more often than usual, it seemed). He also had several weak opponents.

Having said that, his breadth of knowledge was impressive. Very impressive.

He stayed alive longer than he should have due to his vast store of trivia. He didn't last as long as he could have due to his poor game skills.


----------



## Ozzie72

Registered for tonight's test -- first time for me. Is there a score you can get where you're guaranteed an audition call?


----------



## Turtleboy

Ozzie72 said:


> Registered for tonight's test -- first time for me. Is there a score you can get where you're guaranteed an audition call?


No. Even if you get 100% you're not _guaranteed_ a call.


----------



## waynomo

I just finished the test. I was surprised that it was as easy as it was. Not that I did great, but I was expecting it to be tougher. Several answers I didn't have time to enter the full answer as it took me a bit to figure it out.

Also I couldn't think of Michael Phelp's name. Ugh. It was asking about an Olympic swimmer from 2016. All I could think of was Mark Spitz. 

I feel confident I got over 30 right. I don't think I got 40, but I could be close.

One of the ones I missed I think the answer was Alexander Calder. By the time I thought of him all I could get in was Cal. I'm guessing that is not enough to get that right. I had at least 2 others like that.

Still, it was a lot of fun. This was my first time doing it. I hope I remember to do it again next year.

ETA: I was expecting to be able to only get about 20 right.


----------



## mattack

I'm closest to caught up on Jeopardy in quite a while, and am a few episodes past the guy who's now 5th biggest winner ever..

It was strange that Alex praised the contestant who beat him as being really really smart, since he lost because he bet incorrectly.. (and she lost the next game, which was sad, since I liked her.)


----------



## waynomo

mattack said:


> I'm closest to caught up on Jeopardy in quite a while, and am a few episodes past the guy who's now 5th biggest winner ever..
> 
> It was strange that Alex praised the contestant who beat him as being really really smart, since he lost because he bet incorrectly.. (and she lost the next game, which was sad, since I liked her.)


I forget the topic, but I have to think he must have thought it was a triple miss question.


----------



## astrohip

Amazingly stupid betting yesterday (Tues Oct 25). First place had more than double 2nd, and 2nd had more than double 3rd. So no chance of anyone changing positions.

Unless you're in second, and bet it all. You have -zero- chance of winning, but by missing FJ, you drop below 3rd, and give her an extra $1,000.

Where's the head-slap emoticon on this new board... :fearscream:


----------



## astrohip

Ok, I know they're kids...but holy moley that was some terrible betting. Second place literally gave away the chance to play for $100K, and so did third.

Instaget FJ, although I can see how that would be challenging for someone their ages.


----------



## Regina

Totally agree-as you said in your previous post-if you are in 3rd place, especially when 1st and 2nd are so close (as in tonight's show), BET NOTHING!
If little Connor had done that tonight, he would have been a finalist!


----------



## Regina

Woman in midst of cancer battle claims $22,801 win on 'Jeopardy!'

So did everyone see tonight's episode with the woman who passed away 8 days before her show aired?
I thought they might have said something before or after the show-a tribute, or at least a mention. But nothing!


----------



## lambertman

It makes sense to me to wait until her final episode.


----------



## Regina

I do hope they say something-
Perhaps on her final ep, as you say-I hadn't thought of that. Thank you!


----------



## astrohip

I hadn't heard anything until your post. She will always be a Jeopardy! champion.

_*room gets dusty*_


----------



## Regina

It was on her bucket list to be on Jeopardy! and she made it-and she won! And she beat a pretty darn good champ! 
(Who's chopping onions in here?)


----------



## astrohip

Wow, Cindy is having an amazing run. A little luck, lots of smarts, and she's one win away from 5-time TOC status.

What a category yesterday: "Texas". For someone from Austin, does it get any better? Although I can't believe she (and all of them) missed the LBJ triple-stumper. 

Yesterday's FJ was a tough one for me. For some reason, Mad Men never occurred to me. Running thru all the NYC based shows, and I forget the one I watched from Pilot to Finale.  While I was thrilled to see Cindy get it, I was a little disappointed Sara didn't get to continue on. She seemed like a great contestant, well-versed in lots of areas, and had a great attitude. One really tough FJ was all that was standing between her and the eternal fame of being a Jeopardy champ.


----------



## Turtleboy

I think tonight is #4, not 5.


----------



## astrohip

Turtleboy said:


> I think tonight is #4, not 5.


You're correct. Getting ready to watch it now. Or whatever part recorded, as in Houston, J comes on as the Pres was freewheeling.


----------



## astrohip

And *now* she's a four-time champ! What an amazing run.

NYT article: http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/16/us/cindy-stowell-jeopardy-death.html?_r=0

Surprised all three got FJ.


Spoiler: Discussion of Friday's FJ



I got Belize right away, but was stuck for a second country. Ended up going with Guatemala, even though I knew it was wrong. Had I remembered El Salvador, I would have known that was it.



Looking forward to Monday.


----------



## Regina

I was surprised too-geography questions (answers) are always tough, and I had to laugh because I was watching with my mother and when the category came up I jokingly said that the answer would be, "These three countries are the only ones in South America which are landlocked but also bordered by three bodies of water..." -- Geography has never been my strong suit and of course this answer would be impossible.
Then the answer came up and it was regarding two countries in Central America which are bordered by only one ocean.
WHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?
Apparently I can somewhat predict the future 
4 days in a row! I hope she makes it to 5! 
..and she played rugby in college! GO GIRL!


----------



## Turtleboy

Six days!


----------



## Regina

..and over $100K!!!


----------



## astrohip

Incredible run. Two days in a row she's been the sole FJ get.


----------



## Turtleboy

The was a nice statement by Alex at the end.


----------



## Regina

Yes, a sincere tribute. 
She mooned France! BWA HA HA HA! I love her!


----------



## Jon J

Turtleboy said:


> The was a nice statement by Alex at the end.


His voice almost broke near the end of his beautiful soliloquy. I kinda fogged myself.


----------



## ThePennyDropped

I read an article today about how she needed to use painkillers while filming and also developed a fever and started getting sick while filming (which turned out to be the start of sepsis). Can you imagine how great she would have done if she weren't doped up on painkillers and feeling unwell? Maybe Ken Jennings-ish.


----------



## astrohip

Happy to see Sam lose finally. Nothing personal, I'm sure he's a nice guy, and he's smart and knew lots of answers, but his game playing strategy was so poor it was *literally* painful to watch. DD bets that were so timid, even in categories he'd shown strength on (and then he'd bet $1,000). Yesterday's FJ wager was the worst; going all-in when he didn't need to.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> Happy to see Sam lose finally. Nothing personal, I'm sure he's a nice guy, and he's smart and knew lots of answers, but his game playing strategy was so poor it was *literally* painful to watch. DD bets that were so timid, even in categories he'd shown strength on (and then he'd bet $1,000). Yesterday's FJ wager was the worst; going all-in when he didn't need to.


I feel your pain. I was shaking my head in disgust.

I know it was discussed somewhere that the players tend to be risk adverse. That's why watching Chu and Jacobs were so much fun. They put it all on the line and were rewarded for it. I wish I could remember Jennings's play. I was so Jeopardy strategy ignorant back then.


----------



## Regina

So tonight, if the guy in the middle (in 3rd place) had risked nothing, he would have won. The answer was hard as f**k...


Spoiler



The category was The Civil War, and the answer was (paraphrasing, already deleted the ep) - made from a metal barrel, it was named a success even though it went down 3 times. I knew it was a submarine, but they wanted the name of the sub. It was a Confederate sub named the "Hunley." Never heard of it! All 3 got it wrong. Two said the Monitor and I forget what the other said. But yeah, if the dude in the middle hadn't risked anything, he would have won.


The woman to his left risked enough to leave herself with $4200 IIRC. The champ risked enough to leave herself with $4400 and won. The dude in the middle risked all but $2. He had $6600. The women were pretty close before FJ. 
UGH!


----------



## ThePennyDropped

Yeah, that one was hard. I knew what they were referring to, but just couldn't remember the name.


----------



## waynomo

Another "bang your head against a wall" Final Jeopardy wager from a returning champion!


----------



## astrohip

I kept trying to figure out why she made that wager. Was there any, ANY scenario where that leads to a victory for her?


----------



## Turtleboy

Plus, it was a gimme! The other two didn't even pick Ringo songs. Hey Jude? Really?


----------



## astrohip

I figured it was one of two songs: YS or Little Help from my Friends. LH didn't seem like a #2 type song, so YS it was.


----------



## Howie

I guessed YS right off the bat. Dang young whippersnappers don't know nothin'.


----------



## Jonathan_S

Regina said:


> So tonight, if the guy in the middle (in 3rd place) had risked nothing, he would have won. The answer was hard as f**k...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The category was The Civil War, and the answer was (paraphrasing, already deleted the ep) - made from a metal barrel, it was named a success even though it went down 3 times. I knew it was a submarine, but they wanted the name of the sub. It was a Confederate sub named the "Hunley." Never heard of it! All 3 got it wrong. Two said the Monitor and I forget what the other said. But yeah, if the dude in the middle hadn't risked anything, he would have won.
> 
> 
> The woman to his left risked enough to leave herself with $4200 IIRC. The champ risked enough to leave herself with $4400 and won. The dude in the middle risked all but $2. He had $6600. The women were pretty close before FJ.
> UGH!


Huh, I guess it's a subject matter familiarity issue. But I'd have rated that one as pretty easy - if you know the names of even 3 Civil War ships odds are the 3rd is


Spoiler



CSS Hunley. And it was only back around 2000 when the Hunley was in the national news because the wreck was raised to be preserved in a museum.


----------



## DancnDude

Jonathan_S said:


> Huh, I guess it's a subject matter familiarity issue. But I'd have rated that one as pretty easy - if you know the names of even 3 Civil War ships odds are the 3rd is
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> CSS Hunley. And it was only back around 2000 when the Hunley was in the national news because the wreck was raised to be preserved in a museum.





Spoiler






> ...only back around 2000...


You realize that was 17 years ago, right?


----------



## Bighouse

I watch Jeopardy often...and somethings on it bug me at times. 

I think that a lot of Alex Trebek's banter is added in the post-processing stages of the game. All of his "That's right!" or "You got it!" type of comments made after a contestant provides a question seem a bit canned or scripted to me- like they are added after for effect. Of course, he's always off-camera when he interjects them. So, can anyone tell me if those little bits of interjection from him are added after the show is taped to make it seem more dialogish and exciting than just a quiz show game really needs to be? It also gives the impression that he KNOWS the answers to ALL the questions and I doubt he ever does ahead of being given them from the producers.


----------



## Regina

DancnDude said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You realize that was 17 years ago, right?


I am super impressed that anyone would know that. I do not recall hearing about this and I watch the news all the time!
Kudos!


----------



## Jonathan_S

DancnDude said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You realize that was 17 years ago, right?





Spoiler



A. It's all relative - 17 years is way less than 153 years; when she sank.
B. It seems recent to me (and I honestly thought it was more recent till I double-checked with Google.
Still the Hunley might not be the 3rd most famous warship of the Civil War, but it's got to be top 5. (One or the other of the Confederate raider CSS Alabama or the ship that sank her off of France USS Kearsarge might edge her out.)

And she shows up on a bunch of "firsts" list as first submarine to sink a warship. (Unlike the Turtle which tried and failed during the Revolutionary war) So as warship questions go it's fairly mainstream.


----------



## waynomo

Bighouse said:


> I watch Jeopardy often...and somethings on it bug me at times.
> 
> I think that a lot of Alex Trebek's banter is added in the post-processing stages of the game. All of his "That's right!" or "You got it!" type of comments made after a contestant provides a question seem a bit canned or scripted to me- like they are added after for effect. Of course, he's always off-camera when he interjects them. So, can anyone tell me if those little bits of interjection from him are added after the show is taped to make it seem more dialogish and exciting than just a quiz show game really needs to be? It also gives the impression that he KNOWS the answers to ALL the questions and I doubt he ever does ahead of being given them from the producers.


Nope. It's all real time. They pause taping before Final Jeopardy. They can edit if something goes wrong, but that is rare.

I think AT has been doing it for so long that it comes naturally. Yes, he sounds like he knows all the answers. I like that. I know it bugs others.


----------



## Regina

What bugs me about Alex is when he says something like, "Oh, you picked the wrong one!" - how does he know what the contestant was thinking? 
OOOHHH! It makes him sound soooooooooooooooo arrogant!


----------



## spartanstew

Regina said:


> What bugs me about Alex is when he says something like, "Oh, you picked the wrong one!" - how does he know what the contestant was thinking?
> OOOHHH! It makes him sound soooooooooooooooo arrogant!


Yes, I still like him, but he's gotten much more arrogant over the years. Sometimes when a contestant misses, he acts as if they're stupid.


----------



## Regina

spartanstew said:


> Yes, I still like him, but he's gotten much more arrogant over the years. Sometimes when a contestant misses, he acts as if they're stupid.


I agree-he has gotten worse over the years. I have a hard time enjoying the show. I don't watch it every day-most days I watch double jeopardy and final jeopardy only or maybe just FJ-I just cannot stand that much Alex!


----------



## Bighouse

I find the contestant personal introductions often tiresome and...well...boring.


----------



## waynomo

Bighouse said:


> I find the contestant personal introductions often tiresome and...well...boring.


That's what the 30 skip is for.


----------



## waynomo

Regina said:


> What bugs me about Alex is when he says something like, "Oh, you picked the wrong one!" - how does he know what the contestant was thinking?
> OOOHHH! It makes him sound soooooooooooooooo arrogant!


Most of the time that makes sense in the context of the answer. There are 2 answers that make the most sense. Generally the contestants are really smart and can narrow things down.

Also, I'm sure he's given information on possible wrong answers that may prompt a specific response.


----------



## Bighouse

Sports or English Lit categories pretty much would mark the end of me...


----------



## Regina

waynomo said:


> Most of the time that makes sense in the context of the answer. There are 2 answers that make the most sense. Generally the contestants are really smart and can narrow things down.
> 
> Also, I'm sure he's given information on possible wrong answers that may prompt a specific response.


All of this is true, and I know this (being a smart person myself), but it does not make it any less annoying...maybe others enjoy it, but it makes my skin crawl!


----------



## trainman

waynomo said:


> Nope. It's all real time. They pause taping before Final Jeopardy. They can edit if something goes wrong, but that is rare.


I've been to a few "Jeopardy!" tapings, and it seems like at each one, Alex has re-recorded at least one clue during the following commercial break, because he stumbled over the pronunciation or something like that.

Also, if someone hits a Daily Double, and Alex says "before you make your wager, we have a change in scoring..." -- there was a tape stop and an edit there while the producers/writers/researchers conferred.


----------



## waynomo

Regina said:


> All of this is true, and I know this (being a smart person myself), but it does not make it any less annoying...maybe others enjoy it, but it makes my skin crawl!


Interesting take. To me it proves that I was at least on the right track if I thought it was what the contestant answered.


----------



## Regina

waynomo said:


> Interesting take. To me it proves that I was at least on the right track if I thought it was what the contestant answered.


Interesting take for me!


----------



## mattack

Bighouse said:


> I find the contestant personal introductions often tiresome and...well...boring.


I say no to 30 second skip in this case.. I FF through that at 2FF, because as far as I can tell, you can usually notice the relatively rare (but important) score corrections which sometimes happen during that segment.. but I don't have to listen to the banter... Once in a while, I'll listen to the banter if it's (1) a hot girl, (2) trying to figure out what Ken Jennings could come up with after ALL that time, or (3) something that clearly got uproarious laughter... oh, or (4) sometimes on the celeb version.


----------



## trainman

If you're curious what you're missing by fast-forwarding through the introductions, there's a Twitter account (unofficial) for that:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819697020176887808


----------



## Regina

trainman said:


> If you're curious what you're missing by fast-forwarding through the introductions, there's a Twitter account (unofficial) for that:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819697020176887808


OMG! That's hilarious! I love it! Right to the point!
Once there was a contestant getting her PhD in Medieval Studies. I happened to be at my mother's house and my mother said, "What in the world do you do with that PhD?"
I replied, "You wait for the professor to die, then YOU teach Medieval Studies!" BA HA HA
I FF through the blather and save myself a lot of time...well, when I am at my own house


----------



## Howie

What's the difference between a chin up and a pull up? The other day one of the contestants didn't get credit for the former when Alex said the answer was the latter. I think she was robbed!


----------



## BrettStah

Chin up is when your palms are facing your body. A pull up is when your palms are facing away from your body. Different muscles are used, and some people find one easier than the other (usually chin ups).


----------



## Howie

I always used the terms interchangeably. Both ways are equally difficult for me. Or I should say were. I can't remember the last time I ever tried one.


----------



## spartanstew

Exercise Face-Off: Pull Up vs. Chin Up


----------



## Boot

"What is the Euphrates?" "Well, you had a choice and you picked the wrong one." 

I totally get that. Not annoying.


----------



## astrohip

Wednesday's Game: Another victory thrown away by terrible wagering. I don't understand how these people have NO IDEA how to wager. There is NO scenario where that wager makes sense. None.


----------



## waynomo

So the second place bet today made no sense unless they totally didn't care about the $1000 difference between first and second and wanted to try for a big score. (Or hope first did something crazy or stupid)

Question for about today's Final Jeopardy answer. Could the contestants have abbreviated the names of the state? Since it was a runaway, it didn't make a difference, but would


Spoiler



"MA"


 or


Spoiler



"Mass"


 have been an acceptable answer or did they need to spell out


Spoiler



Massachusetts


 and get it mostly correct? Seems like most of the squiggles where in the right place.


----------



## astrohip

Second place bet was just stupid. Even if one doesn't care about the money, why give up 2nd place? Why end up with -0-? And the odds of 1st pulling a Clavin are about .00001%. It just makes you look stupid to a national audience.

As far as your spoilers, I don't think abbr would count. Having said that, I was surprised they didn't count Lisa's answer. It was without a doubt the answer they were looking for. Squiggled, yes. But clear as an azure sky the correct answer. Had it been closer, I would hope there would be a challenge filed.

Lisa makes poor DD bets. Her breadth of knowledge is impressive, and often she's running a category, clearly in command of the board, gets a DD in a easy slot (2 or 3), and bets $1,000. I can't fault her game, she's a five-time winner and in the ToC, but she could be even MORE killer with better DD wagering.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> Having said that, I was surprised they didn't count Lisa's answer. It was without a doubt the answer they were looking for. Squiggled, yes. But clear as an azure sky the correct answer. Had it been closer, I would hope there would be a challenge filed.


Agreed.


astrohip said:


> Lisa makes poor DD bets. Her breadth of knowledge is impressive, and often she's running a category, clearly in command of the board, gets a DD in a easy slot (2 or 3), and bets $1,000. I can't fault her game, she's a five-time winner and in the ToC, but she could be even MORE killer with better DD wagering.


She's more like the typical risk adverse player. But, yeah tough to criticize a 5 time winner.


----------



## trainman

waynomo said:


> Question for about today's Final Jeopardy answer. Could the contestants have abbreviated the names of the state?


Yes, I'm sure they could have.

There is precedent for not accepting answers that are in the category of "obvious to the audience what she was writing, but spelled in such a way that it's not pronounceable as the correct answer" -- most notably on a Kids Week show a few years ago where one contestant lost because he wrote "Emancip*t*ation Proclamation."


----------



## astrohip

And Lisa's FJ wagering comes home to bite her. All in when she's $400 behind the leader. And the winner, who seems to understand wagering, made an interesting bet herself.

Lisa is an amazingly smart person (although missing "The Planets" stunned me), but her wagering left much to be desired.


----------



## astrohip

Tough loss for Annie. With her breadth of knowledge, I'm surprised she didn't know the answer to FJ. I would guess it polls above 75%.

Adam didn't stand a chance with two strong competitors in this game.

Friday March 10 FJ:
Oxford Dictionaries lists his name as a verb meaning to "make or repair (an object) in an improvised or inventive way"


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> Tough loss for Annie. With her breadth of knowledge, I'm surprised she didn't know the answer to FJ. I would guess it polls above 75%.
> 
> Adam didn't stand a chance with two strong competitors in this game.
> 
> Friday March 10 FJ:
> Oxford Dictionaries lists his name as a verb meaning to "make or repair (an object) in an improvised or inventive way"


Pretty much agree.

My sense is that Annie wasn't a great Jeopardy player. Yes, she had tons of knowledge, but perhaps she wasn't quick enough or something. However, she had the balls to do at least 2 true daily doubles. The one on Thursday was necessary if she was going to have a chance. My recollection is that she kind of backed into the win on Wednesday.


----------



## Regina

Awww...DAYUMMMMM! Tonight, the eventual champ had $22,000, Eric (the returning champ) had $9600 and the dude on the end had (IIRC) around $4600...
Eric hit the 2nd daily double in Double Jeopardy! and he said, "I've always wanted to say this..."
And I thought, "Awwww...DAYUMMMM!"
A true daily double!
He didn't know the answer-
Then he ended up in the red...
Well, he had a good 2-day run.
I did have a question, though-he is from Canada. Wasn't there something a while back about Canadians not being allowed on the show? Or was that a temporary thing?


----------



## astrohip

Regina said:


> Awww...DAYUMMMMM! Tonight, the eventual champ had $22,000, Eric (the returning champ) had $9600 and the dude on the end had (IIRC) around $4600...
> Eric hit the 2nd daily double in Double Jeopardy! and he said, "I've always wanted to say this..."
> And I thought, "Awwww...DAYUMMMM!"
> A true daily double!
> He didn't know the answer-
> Then he ended up in the red...
> Well, he had a good 2-day run.
> I did have a question, though-he is from Canada. Wasn't there something a while back about Canadians not being allowed on the show? Or was that a temporary thing?


No, they said the opposite. After a couple of Canadians appeared, Alex made some comment about how this should make it clear Canadians are welcome.

I thought that was a *very* tough DD. I admire his guts on the true DD. It was the right move, but 99% of players won't do it. You had to really know your constellations to get that one. No TOM on that one.

And I knew he was wrong on the final question. Alex at first said correct, but any fan knows the actual title of that movie.


----------



## Regina

Oh, thank you. I couldn't recall about the Canadian thing-I must have misremembered-

That was hard! It was a $2000 answer IIRC. 

Re: the movie category-I was surprised no one knew the "Animal House" answer-and yes, everyone knows the answer to Eric's downfall question is "Vacation," not "Family Vacation!"


----------



## Regina

Another weird day today-
All the contestants made small bets. They all got FJ wrong.
Abigail won again with $10,200. Only bet $2000 (she had $12,200 IIRC) and the guy in the middle had somewhere around $11,000 and had $9600 after FJ. The guy on the end did not bet very much and he had just over $8000 after FJ.
The guy in the middle was visibly shocked. He really thought he was going to win!
I really wonder what goes through the contestants' minds. How do they suss their bets?
I would have thought they all would have risked most or all of their money.


----------



## astrohip

Regina said:


> Another weird day today-
> All the contestants made small bets. They all got FJ wrong.
> Abigail won again with $10,200. Only bet $2000 (she had $12,200 IIRC) and the guy in the middle had somewhere around $11,000 and had $9600 after FJ. The guy on the end did not bet very much and he had just over $8000 after FJ.
> The guy in the middle was visibly shocked. He really thought he was going to win!
> I really wonder what goes through the contestants' minds. How do they suss their bets?
> I would have thought they all would have risked most or all of their money.


While not a common bet, it was very astute. Basically Abigail figured Jace would bet correctly, and wagered accordingly. Most would go all in, or enough to cover a 2nd place all in. Abigail (who borrowed her mother's dress, and her Aunt Edna's glasses for her appearance ) knew how Jace would bet, hence her small wager.

Both of them were fierce competitors, with gobs of trivial knowledge. It drives me nuts when players start at the bottom of a category, so I was glad Abigail won.

BTW, I'd never heard of the FJ answers, correct or incorrect.


----------



## trainman

astrohip said:


> BTW, I'd never heard of the FJ answers, correct or incorrect.


Maybe it helps to live in Southern California? David Hockney is pretty much synonymous with "paintings involving swimming pools" (in the same sense that Georgia O'Keeffe is pretty much synonymous with "paintings involving flowers until you look at them more closely").


----------



## astrohip

trainman said:


> Maybe it helps to live in Southern California? David Hockney is pretty much synonymous with "paintings involving swimming pools" (in the same sense that Georgia O'Keeffe is pretty much synonymous with "paintings involving flowers until you look at them more closely").


Art is a real weak spot for me, so I'm not sure _anything _would have helped. But yeah, I'll claim us Texans were at a disadvantage in this one.


----------



## Regina

WOMP WOMP!
$2000 wasn't enough for Abigail last night.
Everyone was pretty close and she should have risked more.
Oh, well-you hedge your bets as best you can!


----------



## astrohip

Once again, 2nd place gave away the game. There was no reason to bet it all, when a much smaller bet would have both locked out 3rd place, and stayed above 1st in the case of TS.

I was surprised FJ was a TS. Sure, the first thing that comes to mind is Israel, but "milk & _money_" made it clear they wanted another country. It didn't take long to go from money to Switzerland, especially with milk being the other clue.


----------



## Regina

astrohip said:


> Once again, 2nd place gave away the game. There was no reason to bet it all, when a much smaller bet would have both locked out 3rd place, and stayed above 1st in the case of TS.
> 
> I was surprised FJ was a TS. Sure, the first thing that comes to mind is Israel, but "milk & _money_" made it clear they wanted another country. It didn't take long to go from money to Switzerland, especially with milk being the other clue.


I was so upset with 3rd place-when 1st and 2nd place are so close (LIKE LAST NIGHT), I always tell 3rd place, "DON'T BET ANYTHING!" If they had "listened" to me, they would have won!  Not always the case, but last night, it would have paid off!


----------



## Regina

Can someone please give me a summary of FJ for tonite, 4/28/17? Local programming broke in with tornado warnings (not for my immediate area) ... it broke off just after the woman in the middle (Rachel?) missed the daily double about bonnets...
TIA!


----------



## astrohip

FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY
*HISTORIC WORKS' FIRST LINES*

FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE
"The annual labour of every nation is the fund which originally supplies it with all the necessaries and conveniences of life"

Correct response:


Spoiler: Correct response: 



The Wealth of Nations



Alan Lin: 21400+3000=24400 (5x = $108,800)
Rachel Snyder: 9000-7000=2000
Kevin McCarthy: 7800+1201=9001


----------



## Regina

astrohip said:


> FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY
> *HISTORIC WORKS' FIRST LINES*
> 
> FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE
> "The annual labour of every nation is the fund which originally supplies it with all the necessaries and conveniences of life"
> 
> Correct response:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Correct response:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wealth of Nations
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Lin: 21400+3000=24400 (5x = $108,800)
> Rachel Snyder: 9000-7000=2000
> Kevin McCarthy: 7800+1201=9001


Thanks! I really appreciate it! I know we have had these discussions before... and of course we need to know about tornado warnings. But I was surprised that they didn't show "Final Jeopardy!"


----------



## BrettStah

I understand how emergency warnings can be important, but I sure wish they would be able to not interrupt the normally scheduled show like that. I'd love a quick audible warning tone followed by a text scroll with the high level overview of the warning, with instructions on how to get more details (by tuning to a sub-channel that is used just for warnings, for example). That way people watching TV live get the warning, and people watching the show hours, days, or weeks later aren't as annoyed. I just _love_ finding out 2 months later about a tornado or flood warning, and having 2-5 minutes of a show I'm watching interrupted...

Ideally the audible warning AND the text scroll could be done in such a way that DVRs wouldn't record it at all - only people watching live would hear/see it, but that would require some technological changes typo achieve.

Back to Jeopardy talk - sorry for the interruption!


----------



## Regina

BrettStah-what great ideas! You need to pitch these to the networks-and make some $$$!


----------



## mattack

BrettStah said:


> I understand how emergency warnings can be important, but I sure wish they would be able to not interrupt the normally scheduled show like that.


I agree with you. Jeopardy is preempted enough here that I really wish it were available online.. heck, I would even "keep up" with it if it were kept online even only a few episodes (e.g. a week). During some parts of the year it seems to be preempted at least once a week.

BTW, as for having part of a show missed, especially only a few questions, there's J! Archive

I don't use it to catch up with/watch ENTIRE episodes, but in the case like the above where a bit is cut off due to breaking news, I have used it.


----------



## waynomo

Sometimes episodes show up on YouTube.


----------



## astrohip

BTW, Jeopardy is taking registrations for the next contestant's quiz, I think it's the end of this month.

Be a Contestant on Jeopardy!


----------



## Regina

Once again, Jeopardy! was pre-empted for tornado warnings in my area-can someone please give me a rundown of Final Jeopardy! for tonight (Fri 5/26/17) - I do appreciate it! TIA!


----------



## astrohip

I haven't watched it yet, but here is a good link...

Friday, May 26, 2017 Game Recap & Discussion [SPOILERS] - JBoard.tv


----------



## Regina

Thank you, Astrohip! I got my answer and will keep that link on file-we have just started thunder-boomer season here!


----------



## OhFiddle

My episode didn't record on Thursday and the Tivo showed the reason as "no longer available, not in the guide". The Tivo guide normally doesn't have any issues with Jeopardy here, but Millionaire is perpetually wrong.

So there is nowhere to watch the full Jeopardy episodes online? Ours seems to be regularly interrupted for breaking "news" that is not actually worthy of breaking into any scheduled programming.


----------



## trainman

OhFiddle said:


> So there is nowhere to watch the full Jeopardy episodes online? Ours seems to be regularly interrupted for breaking "news" that is not actually worthy of breaking into any scheduled programming.


Nowhere official, although I'm told temporary links to episode videos (available for less than 24 hours) are posted to r/jeopardy on Reddit.


----------



## astrohip

Was that a Clavin Jr. on today's Jeopardy??!!?? The champ, who seems to be a rock-solid player, had a lock going in to FJ, and the last clue was his, the DD. He had $27,200 and 2nd was $11,400. He needed to remain above $22, 800 to keep his lock, or wager less than $4,400 on the last clue, the DD.

He bets $5,000 .

He did answer correctly, thus increasing his lock. But had he not, FJ would have been up for grabs. He also ended up being the only person to get FJ, but still...

WTF was that wager?


----------



## MauriAnne

I agree... that was a very stupid bet that easily could have cost him the game. I can understand a silly mistake like that though in the heat of the moment.

They introduce the champ as a "former lawyer". Seems like an odd description to me; I'd expect "retired lawyer" rather than "former" --- it kind of makes it sound like he was disbarred.


----------



## sbourgeo

MauriAnne said:


> I agree... that was a very stupid bet that easily could have cost him the game. I can understand a silly mistake like that though in the heat of the moment.
> 
> They introduce the champ as a "former lawyer". Seems like an odd description to me; I'd expect "retired lawyer" rather than "former" --- it kind of makes it sound like he was disbarred.


We were joking about that on Friday. I said I'd want to be described as a "former child".


----------



## Regina

I saw that ep and thought, as I often do while watching Jeopardy!, "Math is hard!" (sarcastically) 

Somewhere in this LARGE thread, isn't there a post about how, in FJ, there is help available to figure out how much to bet, for example, to win by $1? Of course, this was a daily double, so there was no such help available-but geez, dude, you could tell how much you were ahead-just bet $2000 or whatever and you would be fine either way!

And yes, what the heck is a former lawyer? I guess he could have just given it up, but it does sound a little suspicious..

I am taking the test tonight!  My 3rd time. Excited!


----------



## trainman

Regina said:


> Somewhere in this LARGE thread, isn't there a post about how, in FJ, there is help available to figure out how much to bet, for example, to win by $1?


The contestants are given pen and paper to use to figure out their Final Jeopardy! wagers, but that's it -- there's no outside assistance.


----------



## Regina

Thank you, trainman-

Anyone else taking the test tonight? Less than an hour!


----------



## MauriAnne

Good luck, Regina !!!!


----------



## Regina

MauriAnne said:


> Good luck, Regina !!!!


Thank you! Getting ready now!


----------



## MauriAnne

astrohip said:


> Was that a Clavin Jr. on today's Jeopardy??!!?? The champ, who seems to be a rock-solid player, had a lock going in to FJ, and the last clue was his, the DD. He had $27,200 and 2nd was $11,400. He needed to remain above $22, 800 to keep his lock, or wager less than $4,400 on the last clue, the DD.
> 
> He bets $5,000 .
> 
> He did answer correctly, thus increasing his lock. But had he not, FJ would have been up for grabs. He also ended up being the only person to get FJ, but still...
> 
> WTF was that wager?


On the Jeopardy board, the champ admitted his mistake  here 


> I plead completely guilty. I was trying to maximize my bet, because I was absolutely crushing the category, but yeah, I didn't want to blow the runaway either. I only realize now after watching it that I ran the category. I was doing the math in my head quickly and messed up. So, yes, ate the big Clavin on that bet. Totally realized it immediately after saying the "five thousand" and started kicking myself, but no takebacks.


----------



## Regina

I did OK on the test-there were a few I couldn't believe I blanked on, and a few lucky guesses-

I skipped quite a few so pretty sure I won't be making it to the "next round" but that's OK...it's fun!

Definitely will take it again (that will make 4 times) -- I tried to angle my phone to record the test so I could check the answers after, but couldn't get the angle quite right-but I have plenty of time to work on that for next time, don't I?


----------



## astrohip

I missed tonight, couldn't break free from dinner. Will try tomorrow night.


----------



## pdhenry

I've stopped bothering to take the tests. Too many blanks, and I don't think my memory for trivia is getting any better with age.


----------



## Regina

pdhenry said:


> I've stopped bothering to take the tests. Too many blanks, and I don't think my memory for trivia is getting any better with age.


BOO HISS!  I think you should go for it! You never know!


----------



## astrohip

Plus, you won't remember taking it anyway... what's to lose?


----------



## trainman

I took the test last night, and got my usual 40-something -- I haven't been selected for an in-person tryout since 2010, so I guess we'll see if _this_ time is the charm.

(And even then, I've had 6 in-person tryouts total -- 4 of those in the pre-online test days when they gave a written test and dismissed everyone who didn't pass, but I got to stay every time -- but haven't been picked as a contestant.)


----------



## MarkofT

Took the online test today. Stunk up the joint. Going to have to go back to playing the lottery.


----------



## Regina

Two things-
1. I was listening to 1A on NPR and they had a show about game shows, including Jeopardy! and they said that last year, around 74,000 people took the online test (the show aired the day after the first night of online testing this year, and around 24,000 people took the test the evening prior)... Around 3-4,000 of those are called for further testing, and around 400 contestants are on the show per season. "May the odds be forever in your favor.."

2. UGH! Awful betting tonite! The woman on the end had $7,000. The champ had $10,000. The guy in the middle had $2,800. He bet everything (or close to it, already deleted the ep) and got the answer wrong. The woman bet $1,000 and got the answer correct. The champ bet $2,001 and got the answer incorrect.
EDIT-THE CHAMP HAD $12,000-NOT $10,000-MEA CULPA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
WHY DIDN'T THE WOMAN BET IT ALL? She had to have an idea of what the champ was going to bet!
BTW, the category was WWII heroes and the answer was (paraphrasing, again, already deleted the ep)


Spoiler



He saved millions of lives during the war before his disappearance and was declared legally dead in 1952 by Sweden
-Can't remember what the champ said-maybe nothing? Dude in the middle said Schindler. The woman said (Raoul) Wallenberg, which was correct.


----------



## astrohip

Terrible betting. Just. Terrible.

I think the guy, the FJ leader, actually had more like 12,000 (I've deleted it too). There were a couple ways to bet for her, based on whether she thought she'd get it, and he wouldn't, or if neither would. But she didn't cover EITHER of those scenarios.

Either play to win, or don't play.


----------



## Regina

You are right-I mis-typed....the champ had $12,000-so he bet $2,001 in order to beat the woman in case she bet all of her $7,000-

Thank you for the correction-

And geez-YES! The goal is to WIN, isn't it?????


----------



## DevdogAZ

I haven't seen the episode yet but I was trying to figure out what was wrong with the 2nd place bet based on Regina's explanation. According to her, the woman in 2nd place ended up winning by $1. It wasn't an ideal bet, but it got her the win because the champ made a stupid bet. But if the champ actually had $12,000, that makes much more sense if he bet $2,001 and makes more sense why Regina was so distraught over the $1,000 bet.


----------



## Regina

Mea culpa!

I will place a correction in my post!

And "distraught" is too mild a word-I was ANGRY at her! I have NO IDEA why she would only bet $1,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkofT

My wife and I don't religiously watch Jeopardy, but we have a OnePass setup for it and will occasionally binge. She used to, after I answer some random question right, pause the show turn to me and ask, "Where the hell did you learn that?!?!?!?" A couple years ago, she gave that up and just accepted that I know a few facts about just about everything.

So we were bingeing this weekend and an ep from the last two weeks came on where one of the categories was Nuclear Physics. The contestants went straight down the line and I tended to answer correctly before Alex could finish reading the question and after the 4th question, she paused the show and asked me, "How the F*** do you know all those??!!?!??"

I shrugged and said, "I'm more confused that you didn't know all those. They were covered in my high school physics class*. I guess you didn't have the same textbooks. Pretty sure I could have built my own reactor by the time I graduated high school."

* It's been 28 years since I sat in a high school physics classroom. I have no idea how those bits of trivia managed to survive up there that long.


----------



## Regina

Love it, MarkofT! A few years back, in the category "Spiders and Snakes," the $2000 answer/question immediately popped into my head- "What is the Brown Recluse?" I was over at Mom's house and she said, "How did you know that? You HATE spiders!"
My alma mater, Purdue University, is big on nature-when I was in pharmacy school, I learned about spiders, snakes, plants, etc etc etc
I think I did Purdue proud that day-


----------



## Howie

I watch the show daily, after recording so I can skip ads and contestant interviews. I would be terrible as a contestant. There are so many questions that at some point in time I knew the answer to, but I just can't quickly access the part of my brain that the information is hiding in anymore. I bet there are 10 questions every show that, after hearing the answer, I'll say to myself "Oh, I knew that." And then there are some questions that I can answer that none of the contestants can. Still, I'd suck if I was ever on the game.


----------



## Jon J

Regina said:


> "What is the Brown Recluse?"


If you lived in my part of the country you would be very familiar with Brown Recluse Spiders that love to hide in warm humid places...especially cupboards.


----------



## Regina

Jon J...we have brown recluses here in Indiana, but the clue was for $2000 and was convoluted and difficult.
I also recalled the scientific name, Loxcoceles Reclusa, which impressed my mother


----------



## Mikeguy

Regina said:


> Jon J...we have brown recluses here in Indiana, but the clue was for $2000 and was convoluted and difficult.
> I also recalled the scientific name, *Loxcoceles Reclusa*, which impressed my mother


That _is_ impressive. Now just think of what you could have done with those brain cells instead . . . a cure for cancer . . . .


----------



## Regina

Mikeguy-our professors told us that the cure for cancer lies somewhere in the Amazon rainforest-and many of them have been there to search for it!


----------



## mattack

BTW, I have been complaining to our local station when episodes were preempted, so in the past week when many episodes were delayed due to sports, they sent me email (the "to undisclosed recipients" kind, so hopefully I'm not the only complainer). Unfortunately I missed one due to a rare cable outage (I did have 2 cable outages a few months ago a day apart from each other, but before that, cable actually going out for significant periods of time has been a rarity for me)... and I had to add padding before & after, but I expected that for a ~2:12AM-ish showing.

I still wish Sony would put a year (or whatever) of episodes up.. Heck, I'd even watch forced ads, to be able to catch the few episodes I end up missing..


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> BTW, I have been complaining to our local station when episodes were preempted,


I'll have to try that. The local station here preempts Jeopardy at least once a week--car chases, news conferences, all sorts of trivial crap. Very frustrating.


----------



## Jon J

It must be a contractual thing with Sony that Jeopardy must run (or not run) in its assigned time period regardless of weather, preemptions, car chases, etc.


----------



## OhFiddle

Mine got pre-empted again yesterday for the Sessions thing. Pretty annoying when there are so many tv channels... many of which are 24 hour news. There's also radio, internet, and print coverage. Why do so many of the non-news channels have to break in to regular programming and all cover the exact same thing? Why can't they just run a banner across the bottom for weather and news alerts and tell you to turn to one of their other many channels if you want for full coverage. Almost every time they break into daytime programming it is to "report" on something that they actually know very little about and that impacts very few people. They spend twenty minutes asking "eyewitnesses" repetitive questions they don't know the answer to and making dumb conjecture about what might be going on. Who really needs live coverage of the verbal diarrhea from politicians too.


----------



## Mikeguy

Not to continue the off-topic drift, but: exact same situation today with the horrible gun attack at the baseball field in Alexandria, Virginia. Of course it's horrible--but we get hour after hour of live coverage of the same information, while the authorities are trying to figure it out. The only result I can see being, I go into a depressive state, hearing the sad details repeated time after time. And, I suspect, this "breaking news" hammering is part of the cause for the increase in societal anxiety and tension.

I have since learned: just turn it off and wait for a consolidated report on the evening news. And use a TiVo for what it's useful, other recorded content.

Likewise as to senate investigation testimony, presidential podium comments, etc., etc.


----------



## trainman

Jon J said:


> It must be a contractual thing with Sony that Jeopardy must run (or not run) in its assigned time period regardless of weather, preemptions, car chases, etc.


There must be ways to get around it, since here in Los Angeles, we do sometimes get it at weird times -- one episode ran at 2:06 A.M. last week due to an NBA Finals game -- and on a one-day delay all week if necessary, including Friday's episode running in place of what's normally a rerun on Saturday. They've even sometimes done the latter if there's an unscheduled preemption (mostly in the case of ABC deciding to do a one-hour "World News Tonight" due to major news events).


----------



## pdhenry

They run them at times like 2:06 or 2:35 here also, but if it's been preempted for something like NCAA basketball the overnight programming schedule isn't reliable so you still can't TiVo it.


----------



## mattack

Jon J said:


> It must be a contractual thing with Sony that Jeopardy must run (or not run) in its assigned time period regardless of weather, preemptions, car chases, etc.


Not true, since as I said, they've been showing at 2:12-ish for I think 3 days in the past week. (-ish since I really did have to have padding on both ends on both of them)


----------



## mattack

pdhenry said:


> They run them at times like 2:06 or 2:35 here also, but if it's been preempted for something like NCAA basketball the overnight programming schedule isn't reliable so you still can't TiVo it.


Well, that's why I'm glad they emailed me.. the schedule was _close_ to accurate..


----------



## astrohip

Not again... Play to win people, play to win.


----------



## waynomo

For you trivia fans that don't know, there is a daily TCF trivia contest.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/commun...come-try-the-tcf-daily-trivia-contest.545057/


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> For you trivia fans that don't know, there is a daily TCF trivia contest.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/commun...come-try-the-tcf-daily-trivia-contest.545057/


And a link to the games...

TCF Trivia - Daily Trivia Game


----------



## lambertman

Our Jeopardy! channel (13) used to move missed episodes down to 2 AM as well, but now if there's a scheduled pre-emption, they either move it to 13.3 at its usual time of 7:30 or, in some instances, move it up to 7, and bump Wheel down to 7:30 on 13.3. Unfortunately, the listings don't always explain this properly to the DVR.

(And in the case of severe weather, their coverage is on .1, .2 and .3 simultaneously, so ya get nothin'.)


----------



## Turtleboy

astrohip said:


> Not again... Play to win people, play to win.


I just don't get it at this point. The show has been on for so long, that everyone who goes on it should know basic game strategy.


----------



## astrohip

What's even stranger, had 2nd place made the normal "bet just enough to cover" wager, he wouldn't have won. His all-in bet, normally foolhardy, only worked because... well, we know why.


----------



## Regina

I just don't get it-we've been talking about how difficult it is to get on the show-you have to score well on the online test, then get called for further testing, then impress the staff, then make it through more rounds-to be one of the elite 400 or so contestants to be on the show-
ONLY TO NOT BET ENOUGH TO WIN??????????


----------



## Mikeguy

Regina said:


> I just don't get it-we've been talking about how difficult it is to get on the show-you have to score well on the online test, then get called for further testing, then impress the staff, then make it through more rounds-to be one of the elite 400 or so contestants to be on the show-
> ONLY TO NOT BET ENOUGH TO WIN??????????


The pressure of the lights and environment, and the moment?


----------



## Regina

Mikeguy said:


> The pressure of the lights and environment, and the moment?


I guess-but these are smart people who have passed through rigorous testing to get there and they get a pen and paper to figure the math-I don't know. It just makes me sad. And mad. And I feel bad for them. I WANT TO KNOW WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikeguy

It's all a set-up, that's it. 1950s quiz show scandals - Wikipedia


----------



## Regina

So tonight the champ had 2 "true daily doubles," but in Double Jeopardy! He



Spoiler



didn't phrase his response in the form of a question, and Alex can't remind you to do that in Double Jeopardy! so he was out of luck..and money-but ended up winning anyway, as he was the only one who got the correct response to Final Jeopardy!

I remember in one of the Tournaments of Champions, I don't recall the guy's name, but he was one of my all-time favorite contestants-he made it a true daily double and the response had something to do with a horse's birthday not being until he wins his first race or something to that effect-and that was right, but he didn't phrase it in the form of a question, and it was Double Jeopardy! and I think it broke Alex's heart. I know it broke mine! UGH!


----------



## pdhenry

What is January first?


----------



## ej42137

pdhenry said:


> What is January first?


I see what you did there.


----------



## That Don Guy

Regina said:


> So tonight the champ had 2 "true daily doubles," but in Double Jeopardy! He
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> didn't phrase his response in the form of a question, and Alex can't remind you to do that in Double Jeopardy! so he was out of luck..and money-but ended up winning anyway, as he was the only one who got the correct response to Final Jeopardy!


I remember an episode where...


Spoiler



somebody lost because she forgot to phrase her Final Jeopardy response in the form of a question. Somebody told me that, since then, they now make sure all of the players write down the question part (e.g. "Who was") first, which explains why a lot of Final Jeopardy responses say just "Who (or What) Was" and a blank screen.


----------



## Regina

pdhenry said:


> What is January first?


I know that all horses are given the birthday of Jan 1st-but this question had something to do with horses and the significance of winning their first race. The response was, "What is until they win their first race?" or the like. The contestant did not phrase it in the form of a question. Broke my heart! But yes-cute!


----------



## gersh49

Regina said:


> I know that all horses are given the birthday of Jan 1st-but this question had something to do with horses and the significance of winning their first race. The response was, "What is until they win their first race?" or the like. The contestant did not phrase it in the form of a question. Broke my heart! But yes-cute!


Wow, what an incredible memory. Pretty sure I found the episode, from more than 30 years ago! It was a Daily Double, though.

The original answer was: Until reaching this milestone, stallions, geldings & mares alike are known as "maidens"


----------



## Regina

gersh49-yes, I said it was a daily double-Lionel Goldbart! YES! He was so sweet. I loved that man-I just checked his wikipedia page and


Spoiler



he died in 2010.



I've always had a memory like that. THAT'S WHY I WANT TO GO ON JEOPARDY!


----------



## gersh49

Regina said:


> yes, I said it was a daily double-


I'm sorry, yes you did. I conflated two different responses upthread. With that kind of memory, I'm sure you'd be amazing on Jeopardy!


----------



## gersh49

Regina said:


> Lionel Goldbart! YES! He was so sweet. I loved that man-I just checked his wikipedia page and
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> he died in 2010.


Upon further examination of Lionel,


Spoiler



He died on the 24th anniversary of the airing of that episode. That's a pretty crazy coincidence.


----------



## Regina

gersh49 said:


> Upon further examination of Lionel,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He died on the 24th anniversary of the airing of that episode. That's a pretty crazy coincidence.


WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Unreal!


----------



## Regina

So when 1st and 2nd place are close together - like last night (Fri 6/23) - I always encourage (by yelling at the TV ) 3rd place NOT TO WAGER ANYTHING!

So at the end of Double Jeopardy-
Champ had $13,300

2nd place (dude in middle) had $12,600

3rd place (woman on end) had $8,800

Final Jeopardy! category was "Books of the 1960s"

Clue was: "Wherever I sat...I would be sitting under the same glass.." this, the title of the author's only novel

The correct response:



Spoiler



What is a (or the) Bell Jar? [By Sylvia Plath]



No one got it right.

Woman on the end bet EVERYTHING!

Dude in the middle wrote "I've been sucking"  [he was trying to write "I've been sucking in my stomach this whole time" but ran out of time ] and bet $5,001 (remainder $7,599)

Champ bet $11,910 (remainder $1,390)

UGH! If the woman on the end hadn't bet anything, she would have won!


----------



## waynomo

I'm always betting zero on FJ. (unless I was extremely confident in the category)


----------



## astrohip

Regina said:


> So when 1st and 2nd place are close together - like last night (Fri 6/23) - I always encourage (by yelling at the TV ) 3rd place NOT TO WAGER ANYTHING!


I tend to agree. Unless FJ is really up your wheelhouse, or your third place position is due to some weird luck, there is a reason 1st & 2nd are close, and you're not. So your best chance of survival is a triple stumper, or poor wagering. So 3rd should wager based on this.

BTW, that was a really tough FJ. I bet it polls way less than 50%.


----------



## spartanstew

Regina said:


> So when 1st and 2nd place are close together - like last night (Fri 6/23) - I always encourage (by yelling at the TV ) 3rd place NOT TO WAGER ANYTHING!
> 
> So at the end of Double Jeopardy-
> Champ had $13,300
> 
> 2nd place (dude in middle) had $12,600
> 
> 3rd place (woman on end) had $8,800
> 
> Final Jeopardy! category was "Books of the 1960s"
> 
> Clue was: "Wherever I sat...I would be sitting under the same glass.." this, the title of the author's only novel
> 
> The correct response:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What is a (or the) Bell Jar? [By Sylvia Plath]
> 
> 
> 
> No one got it right.
> 
> Woman on the end bet EVERYTHING!
> 
> Dude in the middle wrote "I've been sucking"  [he was trying to write "I've been sucking in my stomach this whole time" but ran out of time ] and bet $5,001 (remainder $7,599)
> 
> Champ bet $11,910 (remainder $1,390)
> 
> UGH! If the woman on the end hadn't bet anything, she would have won!


While true, second place (in that situation) should only be betting about $800 too, so the third place contestant shouldn't really come into play.


----------



## astrohip

spartanstew said:


> While true, second place (in that situation) should only be betting about $800 too, so the third place contestant shouldn't really come into play.


The dilemma with that is do you bet to cover first missing, or to cover third getting it also. When third still has a shot, as she did in this game, wagering to only cover first leaves you vulnerable to third overtaking you.

Clear as mud?


----------



## spartanstew

astrohip said:


> The dilemma with that is do you bet to cover first missing, or to cover third getting it also. When third still has a shot, as she did in this game, wagering to only cover first leaves you vulnerable to third overtaking you.
> 
> Clear as mud?


My bad. I read third place as having $4800. Yes, if I were second, I probably would have bet $5k


----------



## Turtleboy

Do people just get nervous and forget? Or are all these people still going on without any study of betting theory?


----------



## Regina

Turtleboy said:


> Do people just get nervous and forget? Or are all these people still going on without any study of betting theory?


We have had some discussion about this on this forum-I am not sure. In this case, I wondered why 2nd place didn't bet only enough to leave him with $1 more than 3rd place- that would have seemed a good way to hedge his bet-

Oh, well-my ultimate fear is that I will finally make it to the show and the FJ category will be some horrible thing like Ancient Sumerian Geography and English Royalty (yes, a combination) - UGH UGH UGH! Oh, well, if I ever do make it, maybe it will be a runaway in my favor!


----------



## Turtleboy

Archibald Leach, Bernard Schwartz and Lucille LeSueur.


----------



## stellie93

I hadn't watched Jeopardy in years, although I always enjoyed it. When I saw this thread, I decided to record a few episodes, since there's not much on right now. As someone mentioned, with FFing you can watch pretty quickly. I'm hooked for now, but the thing that amazes me is that it hasn't changed AT ALL in all these years. I love that. No trying to modernize it. 
(I didn't read the first 50 pages of the thread--probably this was discussed before.)


----------



## ej42137

stellie93 said:


> I hadn't watched Jeopardy in years, although I always enjoyed it. When I saw this thread, I decided to record a few episodes, since there's not much on right now. As someone mentioned, with FFing you can watch pretty quickly. I'm hooked for now, but the thing that amazes me is that it hasn't changed AT ALL in all these years. I love that. No trying to modernize it.
> (I didn't read the first 50 pages of the thread--probably this was discussed before.)


Oh come now; it's completely different. The display board uses modern flat-screen technology instead of an array of CRT bottles, the prizes have been adjusted for inflation, and the host is now an old guy with grey hair.

And the biggest change of all, no more mustache!


----------



## waynomo

ej42137 said:


> Oh come now; it's completely different. The display board uses modern flat-screen technology instead of an array of CRT bottles, the prizes have been adjusted for inflation, and the host is now an old guy with grey hair.
> 
> And the biggest change of all, no more mustache!


You young 'uns are funny. CRTs? Originally the answers were printed and behind a small door that they lifted up.


----------



## waynomo

stellie93 said:


> I hadn't watched Jeopardy in years, although I always enjoyed it. When I saw this thread, I decided to record a few episodes, since there's not much on right now. As someone mentioned, with FFing you can watch pretty quickly. I'm hooked for now, but the thing that amazes me is that it hasn't changed AT ALL in all these years. I love that. No trying to modernize it.
> (I didn't read the first 50 pages of the thread--probably this was discussed before.)


A good point. I don't think anyone has discussed that before. Why change a winning formula?


----------



## ej42137

waynomo said:


> You young 'uns are funny. CRTs? Originally the answers were printed and behind a small door that they lifted up.


I don't consider it true "Jeopardy" before Alex. I have retconned those incarnations out of existence, like Batman using a gun.


----------



## pdhenry

waynomo said:


> You young 'uns are funny. CRTs? Originally the answers were printed and behind a small door that they lifted up.


And the clue values have increased by a factor of ~10.


----------



## Turtleboy

Another weird final. The scores were $20,000, $20,0000, and $10,800. The category was "Oscar Winners." The clue was, "Later an Oscar Winner, She Appeared as the child Baptized towards the end of the 'The Godfather'"

I thought it was a gimme with all three getting it. Third place got it correct and bet $9201 putting him at $20,001. The non-champ bet $15,000 and got it wrong, and the champ bet it all and got it wrong, so third place won.

Not sure what the person tied who bet $15,000 was trying to accomplish. If everyone got it wrong, she would have won. But "Oscar Winners" is a typically easy category that at least one person knows. The two wrong people guessed Marissa Tomei (who was 8 when the movie was made) and Reese Witherspoon (who was negative four).



Spoiler



The answer is "Who is Sofia Coppola" who is Francis Ford Coppola's daughter. He needed a baby and his own baby happened to be there.


----------



## Regina

UGH-I know what you mean, Turtleboy! 
The woman in the middle's wager made absolutely no sense-the $15,000 wager-

And as I have discussed on this forum before, when 1st and 2nd place are close together (or the same in this case), I usually encourage (by yelling at the TV) 3rd place NOT TO WAGER ANYTHING!

But in this case, when 3rd place had >50% of 1st/2nd place, I was glad he risked enough to have $1 more than they did. Of course, if he risked nothing, he also would have won. But it was not a sure thing in either case.

My mother and I were discussing this FJ. If you knew who directed the movie and knew that his daughter is also in the business and won an Oscar, it should be pretty easy to figure out. I like FJs like that, where you can figure them out, or at least have a good chance of figuring them out, not FJs where you either know the answer or you don't.

Happy for the dude on the end.


----------



## astrohip

The $15,000 wager made no sense. When you are tied, either bet $0 or bet it all. 

I also thought it would be a triple gimme. Seemed pretty easy to work out, if you have *any* knowledge of this movie.


----------



## Howie

I was on track, but my foggy memory could only come up with Sofia. Coppola was stuck in there somewhere.


----------



## trainman

astrohip said:


> The $15,000 wager made no sense. When you are tied, either bet $0 or bet it all.


I suspect some contestants are unduly afraid of facing the tiebreaker question, and wagering has reflected that since the producers made that rule change. (Which still hasn't been mentioned to the home viewer, since it hasn't come up!)


----------



## Regina

trainman said:


> I suspect some contestants are unduly afraid of facing the tiebreaker question, and wagering has reflected that since the producers made that rule change. (Which still hasn't been mentioned to the home viewer, since it hasn't come up!)


I thought it happened one time - in a tournament? Or am I misremembering?


----------



## astrohip

Regina said:


> I thought it happened one time - in a tournament? Or am I misremembering?


I recall seeing it once also.


----------



## lambertman

Yeah. it happened in a teen or college tournament a few years back.


----------



## Turtleboy

It happened a few times in tournaments when there couldn't be ties. It hasn't happened in a regular game since they changed the rules, as far as I know.


----------



## astrohip

Jeesh, do I feel stupid...

Thur FJ:
"Its contiguous territory covers 36 degrees of latitude, the longest stretch of any country not in the top 10 in area"

I know my Latitude vs Longitude. Longitude is "long", so it goes up & down. So Latitude must go sideways, right? So what the heck is the widest country that's not big? The only thing that came to mind was Indonesia, but that's a bunch of islands.

Where's the stoopid emoji?


----------



## Turtleboy

I was close. I guessed Argentina. But close doesn't count.


----------



## Howie

I got Chili right off. One of my rare FJ successes.


----------



## astrohip

Howie said:


> I got Chili right off. One of my rare FJ successes.


Fortunately, spelling doesn't matter in FJ, as long as the pronunciation remains the same.


----------



## Howie

I bet they have good Chile in Chili.


----------



## MarkofT

My wife and I don't watch every episode, but we've been catching up the last few days. I've mentioned that she doesn't get surprised I know what I know anymore, but I did catch her out the other day. It was a question asking what French word mean Storyteller. She was apparently unaware of the band, which I how I knew what's probably 1 of 10 French words in my vocabulary.


----------



## DevdogAZ

MarkofT said:


> My wife and I don't watch every episode, but we've been catching up the last few days. I've mentioned that she doesn't get surprised I know what I know anymore, but I did catch her out the other day. It was a question asking what French word mean Storyteller. She was apparently unaware of the band, which I how I knew what's probably 1 of 10 French words in my vocabulary.


Care to enlighten us? I googled the French word for storyteller, but then I googled the result (conteur) and didn't see any reference to a band by that name.


----------



## ThePennyDropped

DevdogAZ said:


> Care to enlighten us? I googled the French word for storyteller, but then I googled the result (conteur) and didn't see any reference to a band by that name.


There's a band called The Raconteurs, which I think is the reference.


----------



## MarkofT

Correct.


----------



## Regina

More "interesting" wagering tonite-

At the end of DJ:
The returning champ had $14,800 
The woman in the middle had $10,400
The dude on the end had $3200

Everyone got FJ correct-the category was "20th century famous names" [kind of a weird way to say it, IMHO] and the clue was, "In a 1905 diary entry, Nicholas II wrote of this man, "We have made the acquaintance of a man of God"



Spoiler: Response



Who is Rasputin?



The dude on the end bet $2000
The woman in the middle bet $8801 for a total of $19,201
The champ bet ONLY $5,000 for a total of $19,800

How many times do we have to say it, people? BET TO WIN!

Neither the 2nd place or 1st place bet made sense-

2nd place didn't bet enough to make a serious play for 1st place, nor did she bet "little" enough to win if 1st place bet everything and got it wrong and if 3rd place got it right and risked everything.

1st place didn't bet enough to win if 2nd place got it right and risked it all.

So frustrating!


----------



## DevdogAZ

I wonder if the guy just had a brainfart, because he needed to bet $6,000 to force a tie, or $6,001 to ensure a win (if he got it right). Maybe he figured a tie is as good as a win and just did the math wrong, so he bet $5k instead of $6k.


----------



## Regina

DevdogAZ said:


> I wonder if the guy just had a brainfart, because he needed to bet $6,000 to force a tie, or $6,001 to ensure a win (if he got it right). Maybe he figured a tie is as good as a win and just did the math wrong, so he bet $5k instead of $6k.


Could be-$6000 would make much more sense!


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> I know my Latitude vs Longitude. Longitude is "long", so it goes up & down. So Latitude must go sideways, right? So what the heck is the widest country that's not big? The only thing that came to mind was Indonesia, but that's a bunch of islands.


My (correct) mnemonic is "latitude sounds like altitude", so it's up and down (and it's an anagram).


----------



## BrettStah

mattack said:


> My (correct) mnemonic is "latitude sounds like altitude", so it's up and down (and it's an anagram).


Lines of latitude run east-west, parallel to the equator. Lines of longitude run from pole to pole.


----------



## astrohip

I knew my lats & longs. I brain-farted on knowing that up & down required lats, not longs.

BTW, what the heck was up with the FJ wagering this week? That champ was sharp, but she continually under-wagered for a lock.


----------



## mattack

BrettStah said:


> Lines of latitude run east-west, parallel to the equator. Lines of longitude run from pole to pole.


????

Are you punking me?

In geography, latitude is a geographic coordinate that specifies the north-south position of a point on the Earth's surface. Latitude is an angle (defined below) which ranges from 0° at the Equator to 90° (North or South) at the poles.


----------



## DevdogAZ

mattack said:


> ????
> 
> Are you punking me?
> 
> In geography, latitude is a geographic coordinate that specifies the north-south position of a point on the Earth's surface. Latitude is an angle (defined below) which ranges from 0° at the Equator to 90° (North or South) at the poles.


No, he's not punking you. Lattitude lines are horizontal and measure the distance north or south of the equator, so they are parallel to the equator. I always remembered the mnemonic of "Lattitude=Ladder" since the lines of lattitude are like the rungs of a ladder.


----------



## Doh

That was my mnemonic as well, and I think it's funny that the other ones don't work at all for me. They are both "long"!


----------



## jamesl

mattack said:


> ????
> 
> Are you punking me?
> 
> In geography, latitude is a geographic coordinate that specifies the north-south position of a point on the Earth's surface. Latitude is an angle (defined below) which ranges from 0° at the Equator to 90° (North or South) at the poles.


the north-south position 
means how far north or south the line is

so if the equator is at line number zero 
and each line of latitude is five degrees apart, how many lines north do you have to move up to reach NYC

USA (Contiguous) Latitude and Longitude Activity Printout #1 - EnchantedLearning.com


----------



## Worf

And that's where the confusion begins. "Lines of latitude" run east-west, and while they give a north-south position. Instead, we should call them lines of *equi*latitude (or *iso*latitude)- it's a line where the latitude coordinate is the same, similar to how we have isobars (lines where air pressure is the same), and equi-attitude bars on topographic maps (lines all at the same height).

Similarly, lines of longitude specify locations where the longitude coordinate is the same, and they run from pole to pole, while longitude is measured from east-west.


----------



## mattack

jamesl said:


> the north-south position
> means how far north or south the line is
> 
> so if the equator is at line number zero
> and each line of latitude is five degrees apart, how many lines north do you have to move up to reach NYC
> 
> USA (Contiguous) Latitude and Longitude Activity Printout #1 - EnchantedLearning.com


yeah, I still think we're agreeing.. The number is "up and down" (mentally), which makes me think of altitude, thus latitude..


----------



## BrettStah

When I think of latitude and longitude, I think of the lines on the map/globe, so latitude = east-west.


----------



## pdhenry

When I think of latitude/longitude, I think how far? So, no.


----------



## waynomo

I posted this earlier in the wrong thread, so I guess it's a double post.

Fun story with a Jeopardy connection.

Alex, We'll Take 'To Have and to Hold' for $1,000


----------



## waynomo

I like the Longitude lines are long saying. They are all equally long or at least pretty close to equal. (Do they vary at all?)

The only latitude one that is close to as equally as long as a longitude line is the one at the equator.* After that they get progressively shorter. 

But, ladder/latitude works also.

*I believe it is a bit longer since the earth is squished at the poles, but that is the only one. The rest are shorter.


----------



## astrohip

Happened again yesterday (Monday). And I really like this guy, but...

He was in first going into FJ, and did NOT wager enough to cover 2nd going all in. He ended up winning, but thru some luck, not wagering skills.

I know we've seen some bad wagering lately, but it's often 2nd or 3rd making poor decisions. Rarely did you see 1st not covering. But now, I think I've seen it half a dozen times in the last month. WTF people?!?


----------



## astrohip

That was the worst FJ I think I've ever seen. I didn't even understand what they were asking. And none of the three contestants were even close on their answers, confirming they had no idea either. And now that I know the answer, I _still _don't know what they were asking. 

I'm not a fan of Shadi. She's a two-time champ, so hard to diss her, but both times were sorta luck, as she's won twice on triple stumpers. And sadly, the leaders she beat both days seemed *much* stronger, especially this game, but alas, in a TS there's an advantage to not being in the lead.

Six week break...

Oh yeah, the FJ from today...

FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE
The title subject of a 2007 bestseller, it was discovered in Australia where today it's a state emblem



Spoiler: Correct response: 



The Black Swan
(Shadi - The Tipping Point) (Mary - Australopithicus) (Dan - poisonwood)


----------



## Doh

I would have said fire opal...


----------



## waynomo

That is confusing. It's mixing information in the clue.


----------



## waynomo

After reading more information about the book, the clue makes more sense. I thought it was referring to a book that the movie was about. That would be a wrong assumption. The book and the movie have nothing to do with one another as far as I can tell.


----------



## BrettStah

waynomo said:


> After reading more information about the book, the clue makes more sense. I thought it was referring to a book that the movie was about. That would be a wrong assumption. The book and the movie have nothing to do with one another as far as I can tell.


Where did you get the idea that a movie was being referred to at all? Just curious.


----------



## waynomo

I'm conflicted about Final Jeopardy in general. I like the competition aspect, but I'm not happy when someone like Shadi scoots in ahead of better players. i.e. Someone does well for 60 questions and misses FJ and doesn't become champion.

It is entertaining to watch.


----------



## waynomo

BrettStah said:


> Where did you get the idea that a movie was being referred to at all? Just curious.


I was trying to make sense of the answer in regards to the question. (Or vice versa since this is Jeopardy) I didn't have clue what the question was referring to. I had thought of "Australopithecus," but I didn't think that was right. I probably would have written that down as the clock ticked down. So when I saw the answer and they only thing I could think of was the movie and assumed it was based on the book. The assumption was wrong. I didn't know the book and the subject it was on existed.

On a side note it does sound like an interesting book.


----------



## BrettStah

waynomo said:


> I was trying to make sense of the answer in regards to the question. (Or vice versa since this is Jeopardy) I didn't have clue what the question was referring to. I had thought of "Australopithecus," but I didn't think that was right. I probably would have written that down as the clock ticked down. So when I saw the answer and they only thing I could think of was the movie and assumed it was based on the book. The assumption was wrong. I didn't know the book and the subject it was on existed.
> 
> On a side note it does sound like an interesting book.


Ah, understood now!

That was a tough final jeopardy.


----------



## waynomo

BrettStah said:


> Ah, understood now!
> 
> That was a tough final jeopardy.


Maybe not if you knew the book and knew flags of Australia. I guess we should have paid more attention to Sheldon Cooper's Fun with Flags.


----------



## OhFiddle

I didn't even get to see it since the show was pre-empted yet again from double Jeopardy to the end to bring us more "very important" political news....argggggh.


----------



## Regina

Even the category was frustrating--"20th Century Thought" - WTF????

I am glad they are going on break - they can come up with better FJ categories!


----------



## trainman

Regina said:


> Even the category was frustrating--"20th Century Thought" - WTF????


It's worse than that -- it was "21st Century Thought." So I spent most of the 30 seconds approaching it from the perspective of "what would have just become the symbol of an Australian state within the 21st century?"


----------



## Regina

Oh, right... 21st century...thank you!
Still, though, WTF??? 
I believe that the contestants had my same response, at least in their heads!


----------



## ThePennyDropped

I didn't see this episode either, since it was preempted locally for some unknown reason.



astrohip said:


> Oh yeah, the FJ from today...
> 
> FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE
> The title subject of a 2007 bestseller, it was discovered in Australia where today it's a state emblem


I would have answered "Vegemite".


----------



## realityboy

Anyone watch Jeopardy in Austin on Monday or Tuesday night? Curious if they aired the correct episodes.


----------



## mattack

Argh, I watched a couple the other night and missed one due to preemptions.. and one said it was going to be aired Sat at 7pm, but my recording at ~1:35 Saturday morning DID get that episode.. I think I'm now only in the ~60 episode range behind.. I know I have most of the RERUN of the teachers' tournament, which I'll skip but I paranoidly record until I skim through & realize I've seen them before.)

like I've said before, I really wish they had even a WEEK archive online, even with FORCED commercials, so I could make sure I'd seen every episode. I don't think it's On Demand? Hmm, I should check that.


----------



## astrohip

Well, it didn't take long. Four days into the new season, and we already have a contestant miss out on a win, due to incredibly poor wagering.

WTF was Jen thinking? Why wager $0? There was no scenario where that made sense?

And why did Ellen, the new champ, wager anything BUT $0? Any normal wager from the other two, along with a correct answer, and she goes home.

I. Just. Don't. Understand.

BTW, this was an instaget for me. I'm a huge fan of "the answer", so it took me about 1 second to get it.


----------



## gersh49

astrohip said:


> And why did Ellen, the new champ, wager anything BUT $0? Any normal wager from the other two, along with a correct answer, and she goes home.


I think the new champ should have wagered $1. A $0 wager would not have avoided a tiebreaker question if Larry had bet everything, answered correctly and tied her score (Jeopardy no longer has co-champions). Unless she had absolutely no confidence in her knowledge of the category of FJ.


----------



## stellie93

I've been watching Jeopardy for the first time in years this summer since I saw this thread. I have a question--do the other 2 contestants get to keep their money? I assume not, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## astrohip

stellie93 said:


> I've been watching Jeopardy for the first time in years this summer since I saw this thread. I have a question--do the other 2 contestants get to keep their money? I assume not, but I wasn't sure.


"Since May 16, 2002, consolation prizes have been *$2,000* for the second-place contestant(s) and *$1,000* for the third-place contestant."

Time for a refresh on prizes? 2002?!?


----------



## stellie93

Thanks--yeah that's not very much. I suppose everyone who goes on there thinks they're going to win.


----------



## Tracy

It might cover your travel expenses to get out there. When my husband was on, they still gave away actual prizes to the second and third place winners. He won an all-in-one stereo system, Jeopardy home games for some gaming system, and a bunch of coupons for "a year's supply of" things.


----------



## Mikeguy

Given how much Jeopardy! is earning, does seem low (and unfair), indeed.


----------



## trainman

On the original Art Fleming version of "Jeopardy!", all three contestants got to keep whatever they earned during the show. But they'd sometimes get contestants with the intention of only winning a certain amount, and once they got to that point, they'd stop ringing in.

Granted, back then, the dollar amounts were only 1/20th what they are now.


----------



## Mikeguy

trainman said:


> On the original Art Fleming version of "Jeopardy!", all three contestants got to keep whatever they earned during the show. But they'd sometimes get contestants with the intention of only winning a certain amount, and once they got to that point, they'd stop ringing in.
> 
> *Granted, back then, the dollar amounts were only 1/20th what they are now.*


But then, so was life.


----------



## Regina

UGH! Another example of horrible betting today!

Only 2 players made it to FJ - the returning champ and another player-

Champ had $15,000 and "other player" had $12,000

Both got FJ correct-and, oddly, their writing on the electric 'boards' looked eerily similar IMO-

"Other player" bet everything-champ bet only $5,000

WHY???????????????????????????????????????????????

I've said it before and I will say it again-BET TO WIN OR DON'T BET ANYTHING AT ALL! Champ should have bet $9,001! UGH!


----------



## pdhenry

Yeah that made me slap my forehead but there was something else that caught my eye...



Spoiler



When they went to reveal the challenger's response they actually revealed the champion's. Same answer but not the same handwriting.


----------



## astrohip

I'm going to unspoiler this, since it's no longer the same day (I hope that's ok with you...)



pdhenry said:


> When they went to reveal the challenger's response they actually revealed the champion's. Same answer but not the same handwriting.


From jboard:
There was a technical glitch with the lecterns during FJ!, which caused Ivan and Dennis's FJ! screens to switch places. When Alex looked at Dennis's screen and said his wager was only $4000, Dennis had a moment of visible panic. The judge who writes down the wagers during the break halted the show, they corrected the displays on the lecterns, and they resumed by re-revealing Dennis's actual response and wager for Alex to announce. But by then, the audience had realized that it was Ivan who had bet only $4k, so as soon as Dennis's all-in wager was revealed, the outcome was known. So, it ended up being an even wilder finish than just a too-small wager from Ivan.


----------



## Tracy

Wow! That's so interesting. A technical glitch? Seems so unlikely after so many years.


----------



## Regina

WOW!

The returning champ won today with $1! 

The other two players each had $12,300 each and he had much less (already deleted the ep)-$1,000 I think-

They all got FJ incorrect-

The other two players risked it all so he won with $1!

Alex said this was the first time this has happened in many many years-so it has happened before-


----------



## Turtleboy

Once before, and it was a military service person in uniform then too.


----------



## astrohip

Tibet?!? TIBET???

I really miss Austin...


----------



## astrohip

I'm usually pissed when they preempt Jeopardy...


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> I'm usually pissed when they preempt Jeopardy...


Jeopardy comes on in the middle of the afternoon for you?


----------



## jmenjes

Tournament of Champions begins on Monday.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> Jeopardy comes on in the middle of the afternoon for you?


3:00PM Central in Houston



jmenjes said:


> Tournament of Champions begins on Monday.


Excuuuuse me, the Tournament of Champions was TODAY!!!


----------



## TonyD79

DevdogAZ said:


> Jeopardy comes on in the middle of the afternoon for you?


The parade is bigger in Texas and takes days.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TonyD79 said:


> The parade is bigger in Texas and takes days.


 Huh?


----------



## TonyD79

DevdogAZ said:


> Huh?


If I have to explain a joke, it isn't a joke.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TonyD79 said:


> If I have to explain a joke, it isn't a joke.


Exactly


----------



## Unbeliever

For goodness sake! Don't Flush!

--Carlos "another 'everything is bigger in Texas' punchline" V.


----------



## Saturn_V

DevdogAZ said:


> Jeopardy comes on in the middle of the afternoon for you?


It's mid-afternoon in my market too. It's different for every market.


----------



## Turtleboy

Nice that they are all wearing ribbons in honor of Cindy, who would have been in the TOC.


----------



## TonyD79

Saturn_V said:


> It's mid-afternoon in my market too. It's different for every market.


What station in New Jersey runs jeopardy? Wouldn't it be New York or Philadelphia?


----------



## trainman

TonyD79 said:


> What station in New Jersey runs jeopardy? Wouldn't it be New York or Philadelphia?


Correct, the north half gets it on a New York station, and the south half gets it on a Philadelphia station.


----------



## TonyD79

trainman said:


> Correct, the north half gets it on a New York station, and the south half gets it on a Philadelphia station.


And, so the presentation lost me when it quoted when Jeopardy! is on in New Jersey.


----------



## pdhenry

You'd prefer that it suggested you can't watch Jeopardy in New Jersey?


----------



## TonyD79

pdhenry said:


> You'd prefer that it suggested you can't watch Jeopardy in New Jersey?


Two things bothered me.

First jeopardy is not "on" in New Jersey. Just because you can watch it doesn't mean it is on there. It was an analysis of when tv stations showing it.

Second, it treated states like New Jersey like they were a single unit. Did the same for Virginia.

A supposedly detailed analysis about a show that deals with very specific facts should not be that sloppy in its initial presentation.


----------



## pdhenry

What's your preferred solution? The video is all about media markets, and most/all of NJ is in either the NY market or the Philly market.


----------



## DeDondeEs

I went to college in a town that was geographically between two TV markets, so the cable had the major affiliates from each market. One of the markets had Wheel on before Jeopardy!. So a few times my roomates and I watched the early Jeopardy, then when friends would come to our dorm room we would have the later one on and look like geniuses. We only did that for a few games.


----------



## Turtleboy

What is being pedantic?


----------



## TonyD79

Turtleboy said:


> What is being pedantic?


Yes sir.

All I said was that it threw me off in the intro. When you are trying to present facts, you don't lead with non-facts.


----------



## TonyD79

pdhenry said:


> What's your preferred solution? The video is all about media markets, and most/all of NJ is in either the NY market or the Philly market.


And New Jersey is not a media market. You just answered your own question.


----------



## pdhenry

The only mention was "I grew up in New Jersey (then I moved to Virginia)." A US location is simultaneously in a state and in a media market, but the only one conflating them is you.


----------



## Regina

So...anyone want to talk about the TOC? 

Austin didn't win his game! He might not make it to the semi-finals!


----------



## pdhenry

I liked his comment about not having received his check from his stint. It gives you an idea about when this show was taped.


----------



## gersh49

I like Austin’s chances of qualifying for the semifinals as a wild card. At least three of the four non-winners on Thursday and Friday would have to earn more than his $16,000 to bump him out. That’s possible, but I’m guessing his score holds up.


----------



## trainman

pdhenry said:


> I liked his comment about not having received his check from his stint. It gives you an idea about when this show was taped.


In case anyone doesn't watch the closing credits, they did show Austin being handed his check (or, at least, a check-sized piece of paper) -- and then he mimed ripping it in half.



















In that first shot, you can see the cameras that shoot the contestants at their podiums during the game, and above the cameras is the score display that's visible to the contestants (with all three readouts displaying "0" here) -- in case you were wondering why they're always looking up and to the left when trying to figure out a Daily Double wager.


----------



## astrohip

I believe Austin is now a lock for the semis.


----------



## gersh49

astrohip said:


> I believe Austin is now a lock for the semis.


Yes, Austin and Pranjal are now both guaranteed wild card spots.


----------



## Turtleboy

I don't think a winner gets paid until after their last show airs. I think I remember Ken Jennings not getting paid until after he lost.


----------



## Jon J

Turtleboy said:


> I don't think a winner gets paid until after their last show airs. I think I remember Ken Jennings not getting paid until after he lost.


The producers needed time to replenish the bank account.


----------



## gersh49

And we have our first TOC finalist:



Spoiler



Austin


----------



## Regina

gersh49 said:


> And we have our first TOC finalist:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Austin


Yep! I was pulling for



Spoiler



Lily, but she blew that Daily Double-radius-vs-circumfrence! UGH! Poor thing! She took it well, though.


----------



## Turtleboy

My local station preempted Jeopardy last night for a Dolphins pre-game show.


----------



## stellie93

I thought everyone would be rooting for Austin. He's so funny. They're all cool but I'm for Austin.


----------



## jmenjes

Turtleboy said:


> My local station preempted Jeopardy last night for a Dolphins pre-game show.


They ran last night's ep on the local MeTV affiliate down here.

BTW, if anyone is looking for a way to keep track of your score while playing along, check out J! Scorer


----------



## astrohip

jmenjes said:


> BTW, if anyone is looking for a way to keep track of your score while playing along, check out J! Scorer


Thanks, I've never seen that.

For a while, many years ago, I created some paper Coryat cards to play along. Got to be too much trouble. This looks easy.


----------



## jmenjes

astrohip said:


> Thanks, I've never seen that.
> 
> For a while, many years ago, I created some paper Coryat cards to play along. Got to be too much trouble. This looks easy.


That's how I was keeping score as well. I was searching today for a Coryat scorekeeper to use online, and this showed up in the results. I used it tonight, and found it easy to use.


----------



## astrohip

A great ToC. The most interesting threesome I can recall. Alan missed (IMHO) an easy DD--spoonerism. I think he jumped to Freud too quickly. 

This is the first time that all three players missed both FJ in the Finals. I thought iPhone was a gimme yesterday, especially with the 10th anniv being in the news lately. And starting at Maine, I quickly came to VerMONT to get MONTpelier (sp?).

A bunch of monkeys!


----------



## Regina

I loved the "robot" dance that they all did (including Alex!) on the first day of the finals-I don't care for Alex and even I LOLed at his robot dance-

I thought Alan would win. Poor guy-

But my last name is Cohen so my "cousin" Buzzy did represent well!

I watched a live chat with the 3 finalists on Jeopardy's FB page and Buzzy's real name is Austin!


----------



## samsauce29

astrohip said:


> A great ToC. The most interesting threesome I can recall. Alan missed (IMHO) an easy DD--spoonerism. I think he jumped to Freud too quickly.
> 
> This is the first time that all three players missed both FJ in the Finals. I thought iPhone was a gimme yesterday, especially with the 10th anniv being in the news lately. And starting at Maine, I quickly came to VerMONT to get MONTpelier (sp?).
> 
> A bunch of monkeys!


Agreed. IPhone was a layup. I fumbled on Montpelier (jumped around the states rather than being systematic) and have literally never heard of spoonerism.

Question for the game theory folks on here. Did Austin really have a reasonable chance to win or should he have taken the $100k that I believe he had wrapped up with a $0 bet? Or, since this is ToC, do you always go for the title?


----------



## astrohip

samsauce29 said:


> Agreed. IPhone was a layup. I fumbled on Montpelier (jumped around the states rather than being systematic) and have literally never heard of spoonerism.
> 
> Question for the game theory folks on here. Did Austin really have a reasonable chance to win or should he have taken the $100k that I believe he had wrapped up with a $0 bet? Or, since this is ToC, do you always go for the title?


I think you always go for the win in the ToC. And if Austin gets FJ, and Buzzy doesn't, Austin wins. So yeah, he had to try.

Really tough break for Alan on that DD. Not only am I aware of "spoonerisms", I commit them frequently.

What helped me on the Day 2 FJ was the 1805 date. That told me it was an old state, so I started at Maine and went down. Had they not given a date, I'm not sure how I would have approached it.


----------



## samsauce29

astrohip said:


> I think you always go for the win in the ToC. And if Austin gets FJ, and Buzzy doesn't, Austin wins. So yeah, he had to try.
> 
> Really tough break for Alan on that DD. Not only am I aware of "spoonerisms", I commit them frequently.
> 
> What helped my on the Day 2 FJ was the 1805 date. That told me it was an old state, so I started at Maine and went down. Had they not given a date, I'm not sure how I would have approached it.


Thanks. Makes sense to go for the title if you have any chance of winning. I hadn't checked the actual math.

On the FJ question, I need to focus more. Lol. Totally missed the 1805 date.


----------



## pdhenry

I completely misunderstood the FJ answer. I was trying to reverse the last four letters of the state to get the first four letter of the city. Being from Vermont, I was even thinking about Montpelier before seeing the clue and still missed it...


----------



## Turtleboy

Guy got hosed on Final tonight. He didn't finish writing "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band" and they marked it wrong. If he just wrote "Sgt. Pepper's" would they have given it to him?


----------



## astrohip

Turtleboy said:


> Guy got hosed on Final tonight. He didn't finish writing "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band" and they marked it wrong. If he just wrote "Sgt. Pepper's" would they have given it to him?


I don't know, but I was watching with a group, and we were all stunned they didn't give it to him. Seems grossly unfair.


----------



## OhFiddle

Yeah, it is obvious he knew the answer and had enough of it written out to demonstrate that. Plus, that seems like an awfully long thing to have write out on a screen like that in such a short time.


----------



## Turtleboy

They would have given it to him if he wrote "Sgt. Pepper" or "Sgt. Pepper's" because the album is commonly known as that. But "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Heart" is different.

Judges' Table: Sgt. Pepper's | J!Buzz | Jeopardy.com


----------



## astrohip

Turtleboy said:


> They would have given it to him if he wrote "Sgt. Pepper" or "Sgt. Pepper's" because the album is commonly known as that. But "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Heart" is different.
> 
> Judges' Table: Sgt. Pepper's | J!Buzz | Jeopardy.com


The contestant said on Twitter the judges told him (afterwards) only the full title would be accepted. Not even Sgt. Pepper or Sgt. Pepper's would have been accepted (according to his tweet).


----------



## astrohip

My first ever (or that I can remember) 5/5 on FJ this past week. There always seems to be that one FJ that trips me. Not this week!

I knew Congress of Vienna by name, and the date sealed it. Took a few seconds to get Mariska, had to go thru a few shows. But knew it had to be a procedural (CSI, NCIS, L&O, etc).

Was stunned Robert's wasn't a triple get.


----------



## Regina

astrohip said:


> My first ever (or that I can remember) 5/5 on FJ this past week. There always seems to be that one FJ that trips me. Not this week!
> 
> I knew Congress of Vienna by name, and the date sealed it. Took a few seconds to get Mariska, had to go thru a few shows. But knew it had to be a procedural (CSI, NCIS, L&O, etc).
> 
> Was stunned Robert's wasn't a triple get.


4/5 for me. Congress of Vienna - ga-who-ga-whaaaaaaaaaa? I had no clue. But ITA on Robert's Rules of Order-I thought that was a gimme. Mariska came to me right away, but I watch a lot of SVU reruns. 

Kudos to you for the 5/5!


----------



## Howie

I knew it was Mariska, but couldn't remember her name it time to get it right. I did remember her mom's name, though.


----------



## astrohip

Regina said:


> Mariska came to me right away, but I watch a lot of SVU reruns.


Amazingly, I've never seen a single episode of her show. I just knew she'd been in it a looong time.


----------



## stellie93

Do they have to have them spelled right? Cause I guessed her but would have been way off on spelling it. Mariska? Really?


----------



## Turtleboy

On Jeopardy, never answer the first name unless it's required, or you are positive. Otherwise it's wrong.

I may have written her last name, Hargitay, as something like "Haggerty" and would have been wrong.


----------



## pdhenry

Spelling errors that don't result in a different pronunciation are scored as correct.

5 Rules | J!Buzz | Jeopardy.com



> 5. Jeopardy! is not a spelling test - unless, of course, the category requires it. Written responses to the Final Jeopardy! clue do not have to be spelled correctly, but they must be phonetically correct and not add or subtract any extraneous sounds or syllables. (Incidentally, the same rule applies to all responses on both the written and online tests.)
> 
> Not a spelling wizard? Breathe a sigh of relief. If you're not sure how to spell something in Final Jeopardy!, sound it out slowly in your head and write it the way it sounds. If it's misspelled, it will come down to a judgment call, but the closer you can get it, the better chance for a thumbs-up from the judges. For example, "Jepurdee!" would probably be an acceptable spelling in a Final Jeopardy! response. But please learn that one ahead of time.


Having said that, I'd rule that "Haggerty" isn't the same as "Hargitay."


----------



## DevdogAZ

Howie said:


> I knew it was Mariska, but couldn't remember her name it time to get it right. I did remember her mom's name, though.


----------



## astrohip

Our local station skipped the Christmas day Jeopardy, but did this really happen?

Donna Brown: 21400-10000=11400
Natalie Ballas: 12400+0=12400 (New Champ)
Charlie Harless: 6000+2500=8500

For the love of everything Jeopardy, please tell me I'm not seeing something here?


----------



## Turtleboy

Yes.

Here is Donna commenting on it: 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252FJeopardy%252Fcomments%252F7m0h01%252Fjeopardy_recap_for_mon_dec_25%252Fdrrprvb

Here is Natalie commenting on it:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252FJeopardy%252Fcomments%252F7m0h01%252Fjeopardy_recap_for_mon_dec_25%252Fdrrdaga


----------



## astrohip

That makes sense for Natalie. But Donna... no excuse. Nervous and tired shouldn't override basic FJ wagering. Very basic.

Easy to say from the comfort of my laptop


----------



## danderson400

astrohip said:


> Our local station skipped the Christmas day Jeopardy, but did this really happen?
> 
> Donna Brown: 21400-10000=11400
> Natalie Ballas: 12400+0=12400 (New Champ)
> Charlie Harless: 6000+2500=8500
> 
> For the love of everything Jeopardy, please tell me I'm not seeing something here?


I guess your station skipped it because of the Wizards-Celtics NBA game from ABC. Mine did that too.


----------



## Regina

danderson400 said:


> I guess your station skipped it because of the Wizards-Celtics NBA game from ABC. Mine did that too.


Ours skipped it for NBC Football-BOO HISS! I'd have loved to see Donna and Natalie's faces!


----------



## Turtleboy

Been spending most our lives living in...??


----------



## andyw715

Last night or the night before I was flipping through and stopped on Jeopardy.

A contestant mentioned the painter Bob Ross, Alex had no clue who Bob Ross was. Really?


----------



## waynomo

Turtleboy said:


> Been spending most our lives living in...??


Is this pretty much in keeping with past Jeopardy rulings?

I watched this live and after the ruling went back to the question. I couldn't really tell how he pronounced it. (I was watching on the TV in the breakfast room with poor speakers.)


----------



## Mikeguy

Turtleboy said:


> Been spending most our lives living in...??


That would be me. Well, not quite: I wouldn't have known the answer to begin with. 

Now, give me a question on American musicals (which, I'm guessing, most who knew the answer here wouldn't know) . . . .


----------



## waynomo

Alex is out for a couple of weeks due to brain surgery. I wonder how many weeks backlog they currently have.


----------



## astrohip

Alex Trebek on hiatus after surgery for blood clots on the brain - CNN



> (CNN)"Jeopardy!" host Alex Trebek is taking a medical leave after undergoing surgery to remove blood clots from his brain, Trebek and his production team said Thursday.
> 
> Trebek, 77, was diagnosed in mid-December with a condition known as subdural hematoma, a complication from hitting his head in a bad fall in October, he said. He underwent surgery the following day.
> 
> "After two days in the hospital, I came home to start recovery," Trebek said in a video posted to the game show's website. "The prognosis is excellent, and I expect to be back in the studio taping more 'Jeopardy!' programs very, very soon!"
> 
> "He is expected to make a full and complete recovery," the post states, noting that because the show tapes months in advance, its broadcast schedule will be unaffected except for its College Championship, which will now air in April.
> 
> Though the iconic host said he suffered a "slight medical problem," a subdural hematoma is considered "among the deadliest of all head injuries," according to the US National Library of Medicine.


_because the show tapes months in advance, its broadcast schedule will be unaffected except for its College Championship, which will now air in April._


----------



## Regina

Mikeguy said:


> Now, give me a question on American musicals (which, I'm guessing, most who knew the answer here wouldn't know) . . . .


A few days ago FJ was about "The Book of Mormon" - something along the lines of - "This organization took out ads in the playbill for a major Broadway musical, saying "You've seen the musical, now read the book!"

Only one contestant came close, replying, "What is The Church of Jesus Christ **AND** Latter-Day Saints?"

They didn't honor her answer because it's Jesus Christ **OF** Latter-Day Saints. If she had said, "Who are the Mormons?" would they have accepted it, I wonder? I knew it right away because I have seen BOM twice and LOVE that musical! I would have replied, "Who are the Mormons?"

It turned out not to matter in the grand scheme of things since she was way behind, but I just wonder about these things..


----------



## Turtleboy

I thought the same thing. I think it may have been wrong because "the Mormons" are not an "organization". What is someone wrote "What is LDS"?


----------



## Regina

Ugh-good point-I wonder-if they are going to be so picky about of-vs-and, would they not accept "Mormons"-vs-LDS? I guess we'll never know-


----------



## astrohip

Ever since I read that "Sgt Pepper's" would not be an accepted answer for "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band", I've kinda lost faith in the specificity of their rulings. That seemed such an obviously acceptable answer, that now I have no idea what they will allow.

I think we're seeing others realize that too, as FJ answers have become more verbose lately, which leads to more errors.


----------



## Martha

astrohip said:


> Ever since I read that "Sgt Pepper's" would not be an accepted answer for "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band", I've kinda lost faith in the specificity of their rulings. That seemed such an obviously acceptable answer, that now I have no idea what they will allow.
> 
> I think we're seeing others realize that too, as FJ answers have become more verbose lately, which leads to more errors.


My husband thinks they've gotten new writers because the questions definitely seem different lately. Not sure how to check that.


----------



## Mikeguy

Turtleboy said:


> I thought the same thing. I think it may have been wrong because "the Mormons" are not an "organization". What is someone wrote "What is LDS"?





Regina said:


> Ugh-good point-I wonder-if they are going to be so picky about of-vs-and, would they not accept "Mormons"-vs-LDS? I guess we'll never know-


Likewise, I wonder if "The Mormon Church" would have passed muster.


----------



## waynomo

Martha said:


> My husband thinks they've gotten new writers because the questions definitely seem different lately. Not sure how to check that.


I would think it would be only natural for there to be some turn over with the writers.
The Show Writers l Jeopardy! Cast and Crew

I wonder if internet wayback machine would be of any help is comparing writers? (If anybody cares to . . .)

I guess it would be more important if there was a new head writer or whoever would have the final say so.


----------



## Turtleboy

You can look at old games at J! Archive


----------



## spartanstew

We finally got around the watching the Tournament of Champions over the last week and wouldn't you know it, for some reason the final day (Friday) didn't record.

Bartender, Kid, or Glasses?


----------



## waynomo

The last question tonight in Double Jeopardy was not answered in the form of a question. Is there an exception for squeaking in under the buzzer?


----------



## Regina

spartanstew said:


> We finally got around the watching the Tournament of Champions over the last week and wouldn't you know it, for some reason the final day (Friday) didn't record.
> 
> Bartender, Kid, or Glasses?


Glasses-it was Buzzy - he made a stunning comeback. "Bartender" didn't have a chance. I thought it was going to be "kid" but it was not to be-


----------



## Turtleboy

waynomo said:


> The last question tonight in Double Jeopardy was not answered in the form of a question. Is there an exception for squeaking in under the buzzer?


The mic didn't pick it up, but he said it.


----------



## waynomo

Turtleboy said:


> The mic didn't pick it up, but he said it.


I just rewatched on the big screen. I do see his lips move before we can hear him. I would think they're on a live mic all the time. There is no way watching the replay to really know for sure. I'm guessing if he didn't respond properly they would not have awarded him the dollars. They're stickers for that.


----------



## Regina

Yes, he spoke rather quickly but he did say it. There have been a few times where I have initially thought that I did not hear a question, then I have rewound and heard it-there are "low talkers" and/or quick talkers who are frustrating to listen to sometimes-


----------



## waynomo

Regina said:


> Yes, he spoke rather quickly but he did say it. There have been a few times where I have initially thought that I did not hear a question, then I have rewound and heard it-there are "low talkers" and/or quick talkers who are frustrating to listen to sometimes-


Did you hear it? I played it back several times on home theater system and couldn't here it. The only evidence I saw was his lips moved.


----------



## Worf

They probably have live mics during the game itself, but when you see it on TV, it's been mixed and the mics are cut in and out as appropriate (you do not want to mix in all the mics all the time). So the TV mix will cut in the right mic as appropriate, so I'm guessing you may have missed it only because the episode editor was a touch slow with the mixer controls.

So the judges all heard it but the TV mix was slow in cutting to the right mic. I suppose they just didn't catch it which is why it wasn't remixed.


----------



## astrohip

Yesterday's FJ...My first thought was Archie, as I remember Archie Comics, but the wording of the clue "_In 1946, MLJ Mags. changed its name to this "Comics", incorporating the first name of its popular teenage hero_" threw me off. How is Archie a hero? What don't I understand?


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Yesterday's FJ...My first thought was Archie, as I remember Archie Comics, but the wording of the clue "_In 1946, MLJ Mags. changed its name to this "Comics", incorporating the first name of its popular teenage hero_" threw me off. How is Archie a hero? What don't I understand?


hero - (noun) 2a. the principal character in a literary or dramatic work -used specifically of a principal male character especially when contrasted with _heroine

Definition of HERO_


----------



## realityboy

DevdogAZ already gave the real answer, but this was my first thought:


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> hero - (noun) 2a. the principal character in a literary or dramatic work -used specifically of a principal male character especially when contrasted with _heroine
> 
> Definition of HERO_


I hadn't thought of it in that sense. I usually use protagonist or lead, but I guess in the classical definition, that would work.


----------



## waynomo

Yeah, Archie is not a *super* hero, but he is the central character good guy that things generally work out for. My first thought was Marvel. I couldn't get super hero comics out of my head. As soon as the third place contestant answered I immediately thought of Archie. As a kid I used to read those all the time. I didn't really start reading super hero comics until adulthood.


----------



## Regina

waynomo said:


> Did you hear it? I played it back several times on home theater system and couldn't here it. The only evidence I saw was his lips moved.


I did hear it-I had to rewind and **really** listen, but I did hear it!


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> Ever since I read that "Sgt Pepper's" would not be an accepted answer for "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band", I've kinda lost faith in the specificity of their rulings. That seemed such an obviously acceptable answer, that now I have no idea what they will allow.


I can't put it into words right now, but when watching the show, I seem to agree with what they accept and what they don't accept.

But for some reason, this reminded me that the captions on Jeopardy! seemed to me to almost always be VERY accurate and helpful (expressively describing a mispronunciation, which unfortunately is usually foreshadowing), has made a couple of what I thought were simple errors lately.

I only remember one of two at the moment. The clue was something like "This DNA editing technology sounds like a part of your refrigerator."

The captions said "What is crisper?", instead of "What is CRISPR?", the actual name.

There was another similar one within a week or two of episodes of that.. (These are from at least a few weeks ago, but after the tournament of champions I'm pretty sure -- someone actually has more backed up than I do.. I currently have low 60s of episodes banked, but SOME are from re-run tournaments over the summer, and not even full weeks of all of those.. so I'll probably nuke them at some point, but want to catch up with the NEW ones first..)


----------



## Regina

So tonight the FJ "question" was "Who is Pliny [the younger]" and they accepted "Who is Pliny?"

I mean, there was a Pliny the Elder-Alex even referenced him-

I'm not saying they shouldn't have necessarily not accepted it, but be consistent in what you accept and what you don't!


----------



## ThePennyDropped

I had that same thought.


----------



## pdhenry

The context of the question made it clear that it was the Younger.


----------



## Regina

pdhenry said:


> The context of the question made it clear that it was the Younger.


Perhaps, but should one not be clear in one's answer?

P.S. The players tonight must not watch MSNBC...they have Mark Warner and Elizabeth Warren on all the time!


----------



## BrettStah

Regina said:


> Perhaps, but should one not be clear in one's answer?


I think the rules probably refer to making sure there's no possible confusion. The way this clue was worded, however, makes it clear that Pliny the Elder couldn't be the correct response, since he is referred to in the clue itself.


----------



## Regina

BrettStah said:


> I think the rules probably refer to making sure there's no possible confusion. The way this clue was worded, however, makes it clear that Pliny the Elder couldn't be the correct response, since he is referred to in the clue itself.


..if you knew the answer (which I didn't)


----------



## astrohip

Regina said:


> ..if you knew the answer (which I didn't)


I blanked on this one. Said Cicero for lack of a better answer, even though I knew he was 100 years before.


----------



## pdhenry

Maybe the key question, given the phrasing of the clue, is how likely one would be to give the answer, "Who was Pliny the _Elder_?"


----------



## Regina

We've talked it to death. I surrender!


----------



## stellie93

Did anyone see the actor from Young Sheldon on last night's jeopardy? He really looks different when he smiles a lot. Cute kid. Alec is worried about being replaced.


----------



## pdhenry

He irritates me regardless.


----------



## astrohip

Cute kid. Doing a great job on Young Sheldon, and I thought he did a good job on Jeopardy. And I usually don't like "guest announcers" or whatever they call them.


----------



## mattack

Sorry, it was probably discussed upthread, but I'm finally into my December recordings.. (I thought I was going to catch up over the break, ohwell).

One time (..at band camp..), at the start of FJ, the champion had EXACTLY twice the score of the TWO other players.. i.e. they were TIED with 1/2 of the champion's score. But the champion still bet $1, so she could have LOST, when she should have bet $0 to guarantee she'd go onto the next day.. (She did win..)

Stupid betting.


----------



## ehusen

mattack said:


> Sorry, it was probably discussed upthread, but I'm finally into my December recordings.. (I thought I was going to catch up over the break, ohwell).
> 
> One time (..at band camp..), at the start of FJ, the champion had EXACTLY twice the score of the TWO other players.. i.e. they were TIED with 1/2 of the champion's score. But the champion still bet $1, so she could have LOST, when she should have bet $0 to guarantee she'd go onto the next day.. (She did win..)
> 
> Stupid betting.


I believe they changed the rules so that if 2 people tie after FJ, they have a "sudden death" challenge question and whoever buzzes in first with the right answer wins. So she was trying to lock in a sole victory.

I saw this happen on a previous show where the guy bet the 1$ and actually lost. I too thought he was stupid until I found out about the new rule.


----------



## mattack

If that's true (can someone confirm?), the bet $0 case is still better, since you have ONE more chance of still getting to the next day.. whereas if you bet $1 and lose, and the competitor(s) get it right, they win, and you don't go to the next day.

I can't quite put it into a chart, but it seems to me like it raises your potential of getting to the next day by a lot, even if you have to answer another question.


----------



## MauriAnne

mattack said:


> If that's true (can someone confirm?)


From Four Rare Jeopardy! Scenarios | J!Buzz | Jeopardy.com

1. Tie Breakers

There can only be one winner. This has long been the case in tournament play and was recently adapted into regular game play. A tie at the end of Final Jeopardy! sends the game into a tie-breaker clue.

If there are two or three players tied for first place after each contestant unveils their Final Jeopardy! response, Alex will present one more category and read the clue. The clue has no dollar value and does not increase the player's winnings. The first contestant to buzz in and respond correctly is declared the winner. Should all participating contestants fail to provide a correct response, this process is repeated until one contestant responds correctly


----------



## ehusen

mattack said:


> I can't quite put it into a chart, but it seems to me like it raises your potential of getting to the next day by a lot, even if you have to answer another question.


I see your point but, I think, from a straight probability table it is actually the same. If you bet 1$ you win 75% of the time. If you don't bet the 1$ you will still win 75% of the time.

1 = Player who has double the score
2 = Player who has half the score of player one
R= right answer, W= wrong answer

So if he bets a dollar he wins 75% of the time...
1R-2R, 1W-2W, 1R-2W are wins and only 1W-2R is a loss

If he bets zero dollars and player 2 does the assumed max
First Round he wins 50%, when player 2 answers wrong, otherwise you go to sudden death where he has a straight 50% chance to win. So I think that comes up with again a 75% chance to win.

But really the human factors of reaction time and confidence in the category come into play when you are bidding. Do you try to guarantee a win right away or play conservative and hope your opponent doesn't get it right?


----------



## pdhenry

FJ answers aren't really 50/50 propositions though. I'm sure there's data on actual probability of a player answering FJ correctly but I'd assume it's on the order of 66%.


----------



## TonyD79

You would have to add a confidence factor into the calculation also. When you wager, you know the topic. It may be something in your wheelhouse. (Although often I have gotten the final Jeopardy question correct in a topic I know very little of because the answer is the one item everyone knows.)


----------



## ehusen

pdhenry said:


> FJ answers aren't really 50/50 propositions though. I'm sure there's data on actual probability of a player answering FJ correctly but I'd assume it's on the order of 66%.


Agreed but I was just looking at it from a straight probability view without factoring in personal data. Yes, statistically it may be that contestants answer FJ correctly more than 50% but that doesn't necessarily map to a specific human or instance.

Personally I think it makes more sense to "bet on yourself to win" vs. "bet on someone else to lose".


----------



## pdhenry

There are four possible outcomes, three of which are won by betting $1. Where we drifted apart was when you mentioned "75% of the time."


----------



## Worf

Exactly. Do you risk the sudden death question, which you don't know the subject of, or do you take the confidence in the known? Going into FJ you know the topic, and you can bet $1 or $0 depending on how confident you are on that topic. If you're confident, bet the $1 and avoid the sudden death which may be on a topic you're weak on.

Unless you're weak on the FJ topic, triggering a sudden death with an unknown tpoic is almost always worse. It's also based on buttonwork, too - remember half of Jeopardy strategy is knowing when to push the button.


----------



## Unbeliever

"Behind the Scenes" in the control room at the Jeopardy! studio.






--Carlos V.


----------



## Mikeguy

Unbeliever said:


> "Behind the Scenes" in the control room at the Jeopardy! studio.


Thanks for the post. You know it's going on, but fascinating to focus on--like an orchestra and conductor.


----------



## Worf

While some of the things I'm not surprised by (the FJ cueing, for example, so Alex has a heads up on who got it right and wrong ahead of time), ti almost seems like the episode is edited "live". I always thought they recorded it and just did it all in post since they do about 3 episodes a day. Or maybe the director is cueing the NLE for edit later?


----------



## Turtleboy

And how much of that is what they always do, and how much did he embellish because he knew he was being recorded.


----------



## Unbeliever

All those game shows are pretty much "Live to tape". Unless there's a major issue to correct, there's usually no editing post-show. They even take "commercial breaks" of the appropriate amount of time.

They operate as if they're not recording, and it was a live to broadcast show.

--Carlos "did a few game shows as contestant in High School" V.


----------



## trainman

Unbeliever said:


> All those game shows are pretty much "Live to tape". Unless there's a major issue to correct, there's usually no editing post-show. They even take "commercial breaks" of the appropriate amount of time.


Old-school game shows like "Jeopardy!" are done live-to-tape. New-school game shows have a _lot_ of post-production.


----------



## TonyD79

Turtleboy said:


> And how much of that is what they always do, and how much did he embellish because he knew he was being recorded.


They were actually recording a show. Why would you change the routine just because you are being filmed in the back room. That would throw everything off.

If Trebek hears all that chatter, he is even more impressive as a host than I ever thought.


----------



## phox_mulder

trainman said:


> Old-school game shows like "Jeopardy!" are done live-to-tape. New-school game shows have a _lot_ of post-production.


Family Feud being one of the latter.
I had family members that taped their show back in June 2017.
Slate had an edit date of mid December 2017, and their shows just aired the week before last. (2-1 and 2-2).
Not sure they knew how things worked, as they are the one of a few families I've seen in recent memory that didn't bring a change of clothes for the "next days" show, or maybe I was just paying more attention to them.

To those that watched, they were the Huber's from Salt Lake City, and they had the Steve and Ruben masks for the open.


----------



## Worf

Just one of those oddities I guess... I always assumed they really didn't film it in 30 minutes just to avoid all the hassles of "working live" when you're not really live.

Then again, I suppose back in the 80s when syndicated Jeopardy started they did it this way because that's all the TV equipment could do - NLE was but a pipe dream (it was really, really, really expensive, thus not for game shows), so live to tape was a matter of course because you were filming 3 episodes a day and you only had a couple of hours between "episodes" to reset and edit (without NLE, that would mean hours in the editing booth). And I guess since the crew probably did it for nearly 40 years now, why change things. 

So what does everyone do during the parts that the show is playing prerecorded stuff (introduction, commercial breaks, etc)? And does the studio audience see what is happening, or the lights just dim and everyone sits still for 3 minutes?

Of course, new game shows with new crews all make use of NLE and simply film and edit - its the modern way video is edited today from youtube to the biggest blockbusters.


----------



## trainman

TonyD79 said:


> If Trebek hears all that chatter, he is even more impressive as a host than I ever thought.


He doesn't have an earpiece, so he's not hearing any of that -- he gets cues from the stage manager and other members of the production staff who are wearing headsets and can hear the communications.



Worf said:


> So what does everyone do during the parts that the show is playing prerecorded stuff (introduction, commercial breaks, etc)? And does the studio audience see what is happening, or the lights just dim and everyone sits still for 3 minutes?


The animation video is the only part of the introduction that's prerecorded -- Johnny Gilbert says "This is 'Jeopardy!'" live over the video, and then introduces the contestants live (in the video, they note that he slightly flubbed contestant #2's intro, which means they'll have him redo it later and edit).

The lights stay on during the in-studio commercial breaks. The contestant coordinators bring the contestants water, give buzzer suggestions, there are sometimes makeup and hair touch-ups, etc. Meanwhile, Alex usually does some Q&A with the studio audience.


----------



## Turtleboy

When did the contestants stop walking out at the beginning?


----------



## lambertman

YouTube vids indicate 2000.


----------



## vman41

I took a short course in TV production 30 years ago. Live to tape hasn't changed much at all.


----------



## mattack

Worf said:


> While some of the things I'm not surprised by (the FJ cueing, for example, so Alex has a heads up on who got it right and wrong ahead of time), ti almost seems like the episode is edited "live". I always thought they recorded it and just did it all in post since they do about 3 episodes a day.


3 a day? I sure thought I have read various stories about many different game shows being ~5 or 6, then lunch (regardless of actual time of day), then another 5 or 6.. (no it wouldn't have to be exactly 5 and 5 to fill out exact weeks)..

but I thought specifically they filmed about 2 days a month...????

I didn't watch that video here, but you do hear Alex do a VO in post every once in a while, and heck even a video correction in post VERY rarely or a "so and so died between taping and showing this episode" segment (once or twice ever?)


----------



## TonyD79

Interesting article by the father of Ken Jennings, the all time jeopardy champion.

https://www.quora.com/How-far-in-ad...s-taped-and-how-many-are-taped-in-one-session


----------



## trainman

The only thing I see that Mr. Jennings doesn't mention is that on taping days, they do three shows in a row, then take a lunch break, and then do the remaining two shows. They bring in a different studio audience for the second session. (The contestants that are still around for the lunch break get free lunch at the studio commissary, where they're "sequestered" at a reserved table.)


----------



## That Don Guy

mattack said:


> 3 a day? I sure thought I have read various stories about many different game shows being ~5 or 6, then lunch (regardless of actual time of day), then another 5 or 6.. (no it wouldn't have to be exactly 5 and 5 to fill out exact weeks)..


I thought that most of the shows in the 1970s, especially the ones with celebrities, did six a day - five network, and one (e.g. _Match Game PM_) for weekly syndication.

_The Price is Right_ has its taping and airing schedule online; from the looks of it, that show does two episodes a day.


----------



## mattack

OK, guess I misremembered.. This is cool..

www.jeopardy-faqs.com/game-mechanics.html


----------



## waynomo

I can't believe the returning champ missed today's FJ. He was pretty knowledgeable. I thought it was an obvious triple get.


----------



## astrohip

Wow! And you don't even get a chance to catch your breath. Or at least edited that way.

Wow. Victory or Death was never a more apt ink.


----------



## Michael S

When did they start having tie breakers? Today was probably the first time I've ever seen one. It was kind of weird of how they did it.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> Wow! And you don't even get a chance to catch your breath. Or at least edited that way.
> 
> Wow. Victory or Death was never a more apt ink.


If you're talking about tonight's tie breaker I was wondering about that also.
Possibilities:


I suppose they could always have one ready in case of a tie.
Since they pause the taping for contestants to select their correct wager they would at least know that there is a chance for a tie before the contestants answer and prepare AT for the possibility.
After the contestants have written out their answers they could signal AT about the tie.
And your suggestion that they edit it that way.
I would think someone on jboard would know the answer.


----------



## waynomo

Michael S said:


> When did they start having tie breakers? Today was probably the first time I've ever seen one. It was kind of weird of how they did it.


It's been at least a few years now.


----------



## Worf

I'm fairly certain they have a tie breaker question all set up and ready. Remember the "game" is already pre-selected before the actual contestants play. So all the categories and answers have been prepared ahead of time prior to taping. There are staff members who are prohibited from interacting with the contestants because all of that is naturally privileged information until they are revealed.

So it's all prepared and locked in, including the tiebreaker, and all randomized and selected ahead of time. So whether of not it can end up in a tie, the question is already there.

And for fairness, you want it that way - the computer has chosen the question, there is no favoritism and scores did not influence anything. Remember they aim for a completely clean game, and having it all done ahead of taping means at no point during taping was there an influence on the game.

It's also why as a contestant, you want to avoid a tie - because there's no preparation for it and the devil you know (FJ) is better than the devil you don't (tie breaker, which could be anything).


----------



## Allanon

Michael S said:


> When did they start having tie breakers? Today was probably the first time I've ever seen one. It was kind of weird of how they did it.


Jeopardy! First: a Tiebreaker | J!Buzz | Jeopardy.com


----------



## stellie93

I assume that for the contestants there was more time to prepare and breath before the tiebreaker than there was for us. It went so fast it was done before I realized what was happening.


----------



## Turtleboy

They've always had them in the tournaments where someone has to move on. It used to be when there was a tie in the regular game, both (or in one case, all three) got to move on. Then a few years back they changed the rules, but this was the first tiebreaker since they did so.

Since they changed the rules, people would bet to win instead of betting to tie. It used to be ok to bet to tie because you could still move on. It was a weird bet.

Also, nice clue writing by the judges:

Her *April* decision to call a snap Parliamentary election proved less than brilliant on *June* 8.

Who is *May*?


----------



## Worf

Yeah. I like how some clues are written so they can be attacked multiple ways. If you don't know answer directly, there can be enough clues to make a fairly good guess just by looking at the wordplay and puns.


----------



## Regina

Anyone take the online test last night or tonight? There's still time to take it tomorrow night!

I filmed my test with my phone so I could check my answers-I got 33/50. Not bad but I don't suppose I will be getting a call-

Oh, well, it's fun to take the test anyway!


----------



## astrohip

How did y'all do on the "J" country question?

I'll spoilerize even though you shouldn't read this thread if you're not current...


Spoiler: answers



I immediately knew Java, and within a few seconds came to Japan & Jordan.

Then before the clock ended, I realized Java wasn't a country, and had no idea on the third J. I'm pretty sure given another minute or two, I still wouldn't have come to Jamaica.


----------



## Turtleboy

I think the general rule of the thread is post day spoilers are allowed. I instantly knew Jordan, but couldn't think of Jamaica or Japan. And I'm going to Japan later this year!


----------



## waynomo

It's funny how many could come up with one, but not the others. I immediately thought of Japan and drew a blank on the others.


----------



## waynomo

Several days ago the final Jeopardy clue was about Citizen Kane. They were looking for Orson Welles. Do you think "Welles" would have been accepted as correct?


----------



## Turtleboy

waynomo said:


> Several days ago the final Jeopardy clue was about Citizen Kane. They were looking for Orson Welles. Do you think "Welles" would have been accepted as correct?


I think so, as there aren't any other notable Welleses. I can see a situation where they are looking for Audrey Hepburn where "Hepburn" alone isn't correct because of Katherine.


----------



## pdhenry

I couldn't get Jordan, even with the "nearly landlocked" hint.

I confess that the first island that came to me was Java and it took too long to decide it wasn't the name of a country. Japan was quick and I got Jamaica after discarding Java.


----------



## Regina

Jamaica came to me immediately and I blanked on the other two-I think that they could have asked for two of the three (yes, I realize I still would have lost, LOL) instead of all three-just my 2 cents-


----------



## waynomo

Turtleboy said:


> I think so, as there aren't any other notable Welleses. I can see a situation where they are looking for Audrey Hepburn where "Hepburn" alone isn't correct because of Katherine.


hehe. I was also thinking of H. G. Welles. I've always gotten those 2 confused, but I don't think I ever will again since I now realize that the SciFi writer is H. G. Wells with no second "e."


----------



## JTAnderson

Tonight's Perfect Responses for Jeopardy category made me think of a good answer/question.

This internet service tells you who owns a domain name.​


Spoiler



What is whois?


----------



## Jon J

Would have been accepted without "what is".


----------



## DevdogAZ

No mention of the fact that Mike TeeVee from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory was a contestant?


----------



## Mikeguy

DevdogAZ said:


> No mention of the fact that Mike TeeVee from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory was a contestant?


Kudos to those who could see the resemblance!


----------



## pdhenry

DevdogAZ said:


> No mention of the fact that Mike TeeVee from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory was a contestant?


'Jeopardy!' Contestant Hides His Famous Past, But Viewers Catch On | HuffPost


----------



## mrizzo80

I don't watch Jeopardy, but just stumbled onto this on today's show while changing channels.

A: "2-syllable adjective for a comment that sums things up in a few words"
Q: "what is terse?"
Trebek: "no"

A few seconds after that, the contestant had some body language that conveyed that she either figured out what she should have said, or figured out terse is a single syllable word.


----------



## tivotvaddict

was it succinct?


----------



## pdhenry

The category was "Five Letter Words."


----------



## Worf

If I had to guess, I'd say "what is recap?".


----------



## BrettStah

Worf said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say "what is recap?".


That's not an adjective, though.


----------



## pdhenry

Spoiler



pithy


----------



## DUDE_NJX

mrizzo80 said:


> I don't watch Jeopardy, but just stumbled onto this on today's show while changing channels.
> 
> A: "2-syllable adjective for a comment that sums things up in a few words"
> Q: "what is terse?"
> Trebek: "no"
> 
> A few seconds after that, the contestant had some body language that conveyed that she either figured out what she should have said, or figured out terse is a single syllable word.


What's your point?

What is pithy?


----------



## Howie

Pissy spoken by someone with a lisp.


----------



## mrizzo80

DUDE_NJX said:


> What's your point?
> 
> What is pithy?


It was funny.

Yes, pithy.


----------



## Regina

OH! I was so upset with the betting in FJ today!

Johnny Trutor (champ) - got FJ incorrect-> 11800-11800=0
Katy Rosati - got FJ correct -> 16300+3000=19300
Robert Dimitri -got FJ correct -> 12600+11001=23601 (New Champ)

Katy, Katy, Katy! If I have said it once, I've said it a million times: BET TO WIN, OR DON'T BET ANYTHING AT ALL!

And I was so excited for her-she got both daily doubles in Double Jeopardy! and got them both correct!

BTW-
FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY
1960s NO. 1 SONGS

FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE
Complaints about heavy workloads inspired the titles of 2 songs by this group, No. 1 hits 7 months apart

Response:


Spoiler



Who are the Beatles? (8 days a week/A Hard Day's Night)


----------



## pdhenry

Lee Dorsey's _Workin' in a Coal Mine _peaked at #8, FWIW.

But I couldn't remember his name. I probably would have put the correct answer in as a guess (assuming I had time).


----------



## Regina

pdhenry said:


> Lee Dorsey's _Workin' in a Coal Mine _peaked at #8, FWIW.
> 
> But I couldn't remember his name. I probably would have put the correct answer in as a guess (assuming I had time).


That song was the first one that popped to mind-then I thought of



Spoiler



"A Hard Day's Night" but thought that the Beatles was too obvious an answer-but it was right!



AND I WOULD HAVE BET ENOUGH TO WIN!


----------



## astrohip

Regina said:


> BET TO WIN, OR DON'T BET ANYTHING AT ALL!


Always irritating when someone doesn't do that. Why play?

I spent five seconds or so going thru some choices (Mamas & Papas, Doors, etc) when "A Hard Day's Night" hit me. I wasn't sure what the second hit was, thought maybe "Help", but knew The Beatles had to be it.


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> Lee Dorsey's _Workin' in a Coal Mine _peaked at #8, FWIW.


I quickly thought about that "Sixteen Tons" song, but couldn't figure a second hit. Or his name.


----------



## pdhenry

Tennessee Ernie Ford.

I really thought there was another hit very much like Workin' in a Coal Mine by the same singer. I might well would have gone down to trying to remember it and his name (unsuccessfully).


----------



## TonyD79

pdhenry said:


> Tennessee Ernie Ford.
> 
> I really thought there was another hit very much like Workin' in a Coal Mine by the same singer. I might well would have gone down to trying to remember it and his name (unsuccessfully).


That's where I was going but often, on Jeopardy, the obvious answer is the right one. 60s music? Beatles!


----------



## pdhenry

Too obvious!


----------



## Old Hickory

Regina said:


> Katy, Katy, Katy! If I have said it once, I've said it a million times: BET TO WIN, OR DON'T BET ANYTHING AT ALL!


Katy was playing to not win. She went soft on the last two Double J!s


----------



## Regina

UGH UGH UGH! What is going on this week?

Results of FJ:
Robert Dimitri (previous champ): 5800+3200=9000
Joey DiNardi: 7900+0=7900
Emily Milan: 6600+5001=11601 (New Champ)

Joey, Joey, Joey-if I've said it once, I've said it a million times-BET TO WIN, OR DON'T BET AT ALL!
Oh-never mind-he didn't bet at all! UGH!

Why in the world wouldn't he have bet everything when they were all so close together? I know that someone (probably Joey) openly groaned when they announced the category-but he risked a lot in the daily doubles-go big or go home!
AND HE WENT HOME!

BTW the FJ was EASY!

FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY
MUSICAL THEATER

FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE
This show has songs that weren't in the 1992 film it's based on, like "I Wanna Dance with Somebody" & "How Will I Know"



Spoiler: Response



What is "The Bodyguard?"


----------



## pdhenry

Regina said:


> Joey, Joey, Joey-if I've said it once, I've said it a million times-BET TO WIN, OR DON'T BET AT ALL!
> Oh-never mind-he didn't bet at all! UGH![/SPOILER]


It's funny, because when I was watching I thought "Well, he took her advice and didn't bet at all..."


----------



## brianric

Dumb Jeopardy question. A contestant comes in second and has say $5,000, does he or she wins the $5,000 or only the first place contestant wins what money they bet?


----------



## pdhenry

Nonwinners receive a token amount, coutesy of Aleve®.


----------



## Boot

pdhenry said:


> Nonwinners receive a token amount, coutesy of Aleve®.


It's a real headache to claim the winnings, though.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Isn't it $2,000 for 2nd place and $1,000 for 3rd place?


----------



## pdhenry

Boot said:


> It's a real headache to claim the winnings, though.


I thought you just had to redeem the token.


----------



## Regina

pdhenry said:


> It's funny, because when I was watching I thought "Well, he took her advice and didn't bet at all..."


OMG! That is so funny! I literally LOLed when I read this-I feel "TiVo Community Famous!" BA HA HA HAAAAAAAAAA!

(Takes Bow)


----------



## Regina

Yes, it's me again! 

All the contestants got FJ correct tonight (it was a "GIMME," IMO)

Emily Milan (Champ, now 2-day champ): 11800+11800=23600
Shannan Younger: 11800+4999=16799
Alex ZoPinto: 3400+3300=6700

Ok, I see what Shannan was thinking-bet enough to beat Alex by $1 if he bet it all.

BUT YOU NEED TO BEAT EMILY, NOT ALEX!

I figured that both Emily and Shannan would bet it all and there would be a tie-breaker. NOPE!

UGH! At least Emily did the right thing!

BTW-
FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY
AFRICAN-AMERICAN ACHIEVEMENTS

FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE
In 2017 this government agency dedicated a new computational facility named in honor of 99-year-old ex-employee Katherine Johnson



Spoiler: Response



What is NASA?


-


----------



## brianric

pdhenry said:


> Nonwinners receive a token amount, coutesy of Aleve®.


Thank you.


----------



## waynomo

Regina said:


> BTW the FJ was EASY!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Response
> 
> 
> 
> What is "The Bodyguard?"


For you. I never saw the movie or the show. No real desire to either.


----------



## astrohip

It was a fantastic movie. And I usually don't watch movies like that.

Three days in a row that poor FJ wagering has cost someone the game.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> It was a fantastic movie. And I usually don't watch movies like that.


Great. I had no interest in seeing the movie and then you had to post!


----------



## mattack

brianric said:


> Dumb Jeopardy question. A contestant comes in second and has say $5,000, does he or she wins the $5,000 or only the first place contestant wins what money they bet?


Very early on, all contestants DID get all they earned.. but they realized very soon that that made people not bet in FJ, so they changed it so it is now, as has been explained.

I didn't go look it up now to figure out exactly when they changed it.. Maybe it was in the trial episodes, maybe it was the first season, I'm not sure at the moment. Someone else probably remembers, or I'll try to go check at some point.


----------



## pdhenry

With Art Fleming everyone took home what they earned. Of course that was typically a few hundred dollars.


----------



## That Don Guy

pdhenry said:


> With Art Fleming everyone took home what they earned.


On the NBC (daily) version, anyway - and, IIRC, there were no "consolation prizes" other than a copy of the home game. However, in the weekly syndicated version (the "PM" version, although only Match Game used that title), second and third place won prizes instead of the cash - which is also what the Trebek version did for many years.

I want to say that the Trebek version has always been that only the winner won cash, especially as one of the earliest episodes ended with a triple zero after Final Jeopardy, but that was back in 1984, and I have a habit of remembering things slightly differently from how they actually happened.


----------



## trainman

That Don Guy said:


> I want to say that the Trebek version has always been that only the winner won cash...


This is correct. (That is, that the winner won the amount of cash they earned on the show.)


----------



## That Don Guy

trainman said:


> This is correct. (That is, that the winner won the amount of cash they earned on the show.)


Yes - my point was, I think that the other two _never_ won the cash (unless there was a tie for first, in which case the tied contestants each won the cash and came back the next day), but consolation prizes, even on the first episode.


----------



## astrohip

There were four daily doubles yesterday. Four!


----------



## pdhenry

And it was on purpose!


----------



## astrohip

On the college games this week, one player answered, according to the captions, Daylight Saving*S* Time. And was given credit for a correct answer.

As we all know, there is no "S" on the end of Saving. The captions are usually very accurate on this show.


----------



## pdhenry

It was the Jeopardy round, right? They typically cut players more slack in the first round.


----------



## astrohip

But not a wrong answer?


----------



## pdhenry

Savings vs. Saving doesn't invalidate the answer except in Double Jeopoardy (I think).

At least it didn't in this case (and I heard the "s," noticed that they let it slide, and thought, "Huh.")


----------



## Mikeguy

Well, if "Fe-bu-ary" is now accepted as an alternate pronunciation for "February" ("Fe-bru-ary") due to usage, perhaps "Daylight Saving Time" is going the same way.


----------



## Regina

I have followed this thread pretty much from the beginning so I hope I am not "smeeking" 

I happened upon the Jeopardy! subreddit: /r/Jeopardy!

It has recaps of shows plus "Today in Trebekistan," where they razz Alex-a recent entry said something about how Alex said he was going to be on "RuPaul's Drag Race;" no word yet on whether he would be a judge or a contestant! BA HA HA! 

Highly recommended-


----------



## Regina

Fun article I happened upon-

Why the Runners' Up Prizes Aren't in Jeopardy | Now I Know


----------



## Regina

UGH! More bad wagering yesterday!

Everyone got FJ incorrect. I thought it was a "gimme," but then again-I know a lot of fashion designers -

The category was "Fashion Brands"

The answer was: Translated from Roman numerals, "55" appears in luggage & watch product names from a company founded by this man

Response:


Spoiler



Who is Louis Vuitton? (LV in Roman Numerals = 55) All 3 said, "Who is Versace?" Osman even wrote Versace then crossed it out then wrote it again!



Osman (returning champ) had $13,900 -> bet $9000 -> was left with $4900
Jan had $9800 -> risked $7000 -> was left with $2800
Geoff had $13,600 -> risked $6,001 -> was left with $7599 (new champ)

Ok, first of all, with 1st and 2nd place being so close, Jan should have NOT risked anything, just in case 1st and 2nd both got FJ incorrect-WHICH THEY DID!

Second of all, Osman and Geoff should have risked more-I don't understand why they bet what they did-

UGH UGH UGH!


----------



## astrohip

Agree, terrible wagering.

I know nothing, and thought it was a gimme. 55 is LV in Roman numerals. LV, hmm... Louis Vuitton (sp?). 

Versace? I think he was Gianni Versace, and GV ain't doodly in this clue.


----------



## pdhenry

They're lenient on FJ spelling, right? Not sure I'd get Mr. V's name spelled correctly on first try.


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> They're lenient on FJ spelling, right? Not sure I'd get Mr. V's name spelled correctly on first try.


As long as it sounds correct, they don't penalize spelling.


----------



## Hit The Ball

Regina said:


> UGH! More bad wagering yesterday!
> 
> Everyone got FJ incorrect. I thought it was a "gimme," but then again-I know a lot of fashion designers -
> 
> The category was "Fashion Brands"
> 
> The answer was: Translated from Roman numerals, "55" appears in luggage & watch product names from a company founded by this man
> 
> Response:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Louis Vuitton? (LV in Roman Numerals = 55) All 3 said, "Who is Versace?" Osman even wrote Versace then crossed it out then wrote it again!
> 
> 
> 
> Osman (returning champ) had $13,900 -> bet $9000 -> was left with $4900
> Jan had $9800 -> risked $7000 -> was left with $2800
> Geoff had $13,600 -> risked $6,001 -> was left with $7599 (new champ)
> 
> Ok, first of all, with 1st and 2nd place being so close, Jan should have NOT risked anything, just in case 1st and 2nd both got FJ incorrect-WHICH THEY DID!
> 
> Second of all, Osman and Geoff should have risked more-I don't understand why they bet what they did-
> 
> UGH UGH UGH!


I am OK with Geoff's bet - had he and Jan both been correct and Jan bet everything, Geoff wins by $1.
I agree Jan should have not bet anything and Osman should have bet enough to ensure high score if everyone is correct.

HTB


----------



## astrohip

Obligatory WTF was he thinking?!? Any decent wager, and the returning champ remains the champ.

It's. So. Frustrating.


----------



## stellie93

It seemed to me that the clue for the death and taxes quote was weird--didn't seem like that was what the question asked????


----------



## astrohip

stellie93 said:


> It seemed to me that the clue for the death and taxes quote was weird--didn't seem like that was what the question asked????


I agree it was oddly worded. In hindsight, you can see what they were asking, but I have a feeling lots of people misread what they were going for.


----------



## mattack

Maybe this was talked about earlier, but I don't remember it.. I'm way behind in Jeopardy! as usual, but I think I'm slightly making headway the past few weeks (i.e. watching more than a week's worth of shows in a week).. I'm in the College Championship now.

but anyway, I think it was one of the episodes soon before that.. Alex finally confirmed that if the important part of the response is "What is Love?", as a question to "This is the annoying song in that old SNL sketch.", you don't have to actually say "What is 'What is Love?'"..

Though I think that makes the gimmick less powerful since they're not really following it (IMHO) in those situations.

(Also, I know I've said before, but in recent years, he gives much more direct comments on the players' scores, as in "It's a runaway for so and so", and "So and so is in the red but they'll quickly make it up in Double Jeopardy!, I'm sure". These ones irk me a TINY bit, since I think the runaway comment COULD influence the game if someone didn't realize they had a runaway and thus bet too much.)


----------



## Turtleboy

Past Jeopardy! champ pleads guilty to felony for hacking college emails


----------



## Regina

More bad wagering last night-

I won't give all the details, but the returning champ bet waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much and ended up with $1000, and the eventual champ won with $1198! 

Another instance of the champ winning less than one of the non-winners gets for "losing!" 

COO COO BANANAS!


----------



## mattack

Wacky, I recently watched the first episode after the Teachers' Tournament, and the voice & captions for two 'questions' that Alex was giving when nobody got them were reversed.. I think both had foreign language components, but that's the only commonality I could think of..

e.g.
first instance:
Alex: What is A?
CC: What is B?

second instance:
Alex: What is B?
CC: What is A?


----------



## gweempose

Wow! Who would have thought this thread that began as a discussion about the little indicator lights would still be going over five years later.


----------



## mattack

What is 'everyone'?


----------



## waynomo

gweempose said:


> Wow! Who would have thought this thread that began as a discussion about the little indicator lights would still be going over five years later.


I certainly didn't.

Seeing how many fans of the show are here, I'm surprised that no one started a thread like this earlier.


----------



## Bettamojo5

I thought this was funny. A contestant messed up giving a response and let the Sh*t word slip. They beeped the profanity and Alex made a comment about it before the next question. I think this is the first time I've heard someone let loose on Jeopardy.




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## astrohip

Carl Sagan?

CARL SAGAN???


----------



## astrohip

The reigning champion had a history of not wagering for the win. And today it cost her. She was a very strong player, but it was inevitable that her wagering would cost her the game at some point. Basically the first time there was a triple get, she would lose, since almost no one else wagers that way.

Why was the new champ brought back?


----------



## gersh49

astrohip said:


> Why was the new champ brought back?


From a reddit user named "Obviously Grilled," regarding an episode aired on Feb. 2



> The specifics of Ryan being brought back:
> 
> He got a $1,200 incorrectly, saying "The Great Schism" instead of "a schism" (Which has been since reversed)
> He went into final $4,200 with Jenny (the champ) at $13,000
> He wagered all of his $4,200 and got it correctly ($8,400) but Jenny did not ($11,899); had he been given the $1,200 he could have won (with $6,600, he'd defeat her with $13,200)


----------



## Regina

astrohip said:


> The reigning champion had a history of not wagering for the win. And today it cost her. She was a very strong player, but it was inevitable that her wagering would cost her the game at some point. Basically the first time there was a triple get, she would lose, since almost no one else wagers that way.


UGH! I was worried she was going to bet like that-and I didn't recognize the returning contestant, but when they showed him on the opening, I said to myself, "Man, is he the biggest GEEK ever-if he doesn't win, I will eat my hat!"

..when he was behind going into FJ, I thought, "Hmmm....which of my hats is the most tasty?" but then the returning champ didn't bet enough, and HE DID WIN!

..so I guess I will have a nice salad for dinner!


----------



## astrohip

gersh49 said:


> From a reddit user named "Obviously Grilled," regarding an episode aired on Feb. 2


Thanks.



Regina said:


> UGH! I was worried she was going to bet like that<snip> but then the returning champ didn't bet enough, and HE DID WIN!


I really liked her, nice personality, obviously smart, but geez... bet to win!


----------



## Tracy

Regina said:


> UGH! I was worried she was going to bet like that-and I didn't recognize the returning contestant, but when they showed him on the opening, I said to myself, "Man, is he the biggest GEEK ever-if he doesn't win, I will eat my hat!"
> 
> ..when he was behind going into FJ, I thought, "Hmmm....which of my hats is the most tasty?" but then the returning champ didn't bet enough, and HE DID WIN!
> 
> ..so I guess I will have a nice salad for dinner!


Which hat had you decided on? Maybe something from the straw family?


----------



## Regina

Tracy said:


> Which hat had you decided on? Maybe something from the straw family?


Ba ha haaaaa! Yes, actually.. I have a nice straw hat that I thought surely would taste great with some tomatoes, cucumbers, and a little ranch dressing!


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> Carl Sagan?
> 
> CARL SAGAN???


And now we know the answer...

At the time I posted this, I couldn't imagine where this cockamamie answer came from. It turns out the contestant saw a different question that the one intended, and his reply does make some sense now. He is being invited back to try again.

'Jeopardy' Contestant Gets A Second Chance After 'Final Jeopardy' Round Goes Awry


----------



## astrohip

If you don't want to click thru the link, here's the story...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Vincent Valenzuela has been invited back to the game show and will appear in another episode that will air on July 23, the Chicago Tribune reports. A rep for the show told the Tribune that the text of the clue given to Valenzuela and the other contestants was different from the way that host Alex Trebek read the clue.

Here's the clue in question: "This slang term for an environmentalist is literally true of groups that used passive resistance vs. deforestation, as in India in 1973."

Valenzuela wrote down "tree hugger" - the correct answer, which fellow contestants Michelle Cabral and Bryan Rucker wrote down - but changed his mind at the last moment to cross out his original answer and replace it with "Carl Sagan."

Valenzuela, who ended up coming in third, said that the text of the clue posted on his screen read "_His _slang term for an environmentalist &#8230;"

"That completely changes it when you re-read it. It sounds like they're looking for a person's name and so I just grabbed a person who was big in the environment and who would have been a contemporary in the '70s, and so I came up with Carl Sagan," he told the Tribune. "It was very devastating, but they realized that a mistake had been made."


----------



## trainman

astrohip said:


> Valenzuela, who ended up coming in third, said that the text of the clue posted on his screen read "_His _slang term for an environmentalist &#8230;"


"His screen" was not really the correct phrase for the article to use -- the contestants don't have individual screens to look at. The clue was displayed incorrectly on the game board itself, which is what the contestants see. (The full-screen version displayed for the home audience before the music started was correct, as was the superimposed graphic version that was on-screen during the music.)


----------



## Regina

Alex Trebek hints at retiring from 'Jeopardy!' soon, names potential replacements

**please don't let the next host be an arrogant *********
**please don't let the next host be an arrogant *********
**please don't let the next host be an arrogant *********
**please don't let the next host be an arrogant *********


----------



## stellie93

I see some people are saying just cancel it--I hope not. It's amazing that he can still do it at his age. And he's under contract until 2020, so we have a little time.


----------



## pdhenry

I think Anderson Cooper would be a good Jeopardy host.


----------



## mattack

pdhenry said:


> I think Anderson Cooper would be a good Jeopardy host.


Well, he was the best reality show host ever... ("The Mole")

Though my opinion of him has gone way down after he literally unfriended Kathy Griffin.. (and thus I didn't watch his CNN NYE show).


----------



## Jon J

On his sports talk show yesterday Dan Patrick said he had been approached by the show years ago when Trebek was considering retirement. Trebek stayed on and Patrick did Sports Jeopardy or something like that. Patrick said he would not be interested in replacing Trebek this time around.


----------



## trainman

Jon J said:


> On his sports talk show yesterday Dan Patrick said he had been approached by the show years ago when Trebek was considering retirement. Trebek stayed on and Patrick did Sports Jeopardy or something like that. Patrick said he would not be interested in replacing Trebek this time around.


"Sports Jeopardy!" is perfectly adequate, but Dan isn't as good at reading clues -- in particular, putting the emphasis in the correct places -- as Alex is. To be fair, when Alex started on "Jeopardy!" in 1984, he'd already had nearly 20 years of experience in reading game show questions (starting with his work in Canada). It's a bit of a different skill than the other things Dan has done in his career.

At any rate, surely at this point the odds-on favorite for Alex's replacement is one of the members of the Clue Crew. I would guess Jimmy, although they did tap Kelly to be the on-camera announcer for "Sports Jeopardy!".


----------



## tlrowley

Regina said:


> Alex Trebek hints at retiring from 'Jeopardy!' soon, names potential replacements
> 
> **please don't let the next host be an arrogant *********
> **please don't let the next host be an arrogant *********
> **please don't let the next host be an arrogant *********
> **please don't let the next host be an arrogant *********


It's hard to think of Jeopardy without Alex. Ken Jennings might be a good choice.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024033621143838720


----------



## DUDE_NJX

I think it would be a nice change to have a female host.


----------



## pdhenry

Like Aisha Tyler, Ellen DeGeneres and Jane Lynch?


----------



## Mikeguy

Yep.


----------



## realityboy

'Jeopardy!' Debuts On Hulu In Game Show's First Streaming Deal


----------



## trainman

realityboy said:


> First Streaming Deal


...aside from the deal they made for a spinoff, "Sports Jeopardy!", to be a streaming original on their corporate sibling Crackle.


----------



## mattack

> subscription streaming debut Friday with 60 episodes available on Hulu.


At the moment, there's intentionally a bunch of supposedly interesting episodes available.. The most recent are currently the tournament of champions, season 31, episodes 36-45.

so this actually may make me (1) more likely to keep Hulu long term (though it's not like I was going to cancel it tomorrow, since I use it to watch TV at the gym since Tivo's streaming is broken for me), and (2) actually catch up with Jeopardy!

Episodes are preempted sporadically.. though my complaints to my local station HAS lately gotten me and a few other common Jeopardy complainers emails about preemptions (and late night airings if any) ahead of time!! But now Hulu will let me for sure not miss any.. good.


----------



## Saturn_V

pdhenry said:


> Like Aisha Tyler, Ellen DeGeneres and Jane Lynch?


I'd love to see Aisha Tyler as host just to hear her say NOPE! on a regular basis.



mattack said:


> so this actually may make me (1) more likely to keep Hulu long term (though it's not like I was going to cancel it tomorrow, since I use it to watch TV at the gym since Tivo's streaming is broken for me), and (2) actually catch up with Jeopardy!


I'm skeptical that Hulu will air current seasons. We've just finished Season 34 and 35 starts next month.


----------



## Regina

Anyone here a fan of "The Chase" on GSN? Brooke Burns was great on that show-

Not the most erudite woman, but a lot of fun-and not rude or condescending like ALEX!


----------



## mattack

Saturn_V said:


> I'm skeptical that Hulu will air current seasons. We've just finished Season 34 and 35 starts next month.


Yeah, I guess I misinterpreted. I had THOUGHT this meant they were going to show "current-ish" episodes.. (even if maybe a week or two delayed or something, in a sliding window).

Though I guess maybe I'll have to start keeping track of when I miss an episode.. so if they show up on Hulu in the future, I can watch that ep.. Even though it will be weird to watch one out of sequence, that's still less bad than missing one altogether.


----------



## jcwik

I'm going to the Jeopardy taping today. I think we'll see 2 episodes. And strangely Alex isn't as condescending at the tapings. He's downright nice and Johnny is wonderful! Can't wait to be there.


----------



## Turtleboy

pdhenry said:


> Like Aisha Tyler, Ellen DeGeneres and Jane Lynch?


Who are three people who have never been in my kitchen?


----------



## getbak

Turtleboy said:


> Who are three people who have never been in my kitchen?


Can you imagine if they got Ratzenberger to replace Trebek? That would be amazing.


----------



## mattack

[email protected]$ KGO preempted the season premiere.. didn't even air it in the middle of the night.. they could have aired it instead of a Good Doctor *RERUN*.

Oh how I wish there were a legal way to see these episodes.. (I know about the Hulu deal... but it's NOT current episodes like I was hoping.. the most recent episodes they have are from 2014..)


----------



## stellie93

So you didn't get to see Alex's awesome beard?


----------



## MauriAnne

stellie93 said:


> So you didn't get to see Alex's awesome beard?


I think it makes him look older, but it *is* a good beard.


----------



## astrohip

Looks fine to me. Decent type beard for an older guy. OTOH, Colbert's beard looks like it needs some more... "substance" to it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Looks fine to me. Decent type beard for an older guy. OTOH, Colbert's beard looks like it needs some more... "substance" to it.


Especially when Colbert did the segment the other night where he accused Trebek of "stealing" his beard and they put them up side by side. Colbert even made a joke about how he was hoping the sides would fill in by Christmas or something.


----------



## TonyD79

Regina said:


> Anyone here a fan of "The Chase" on GSN? Brooke Burns was great on that show-
> 
> Not the most erudite woman, but a lot of fun-and not rude or condescending like ALEX!


Loved that show. Yes. She was wonderful on it. Not so sure she fits on Jeopardy! More like a cat deely type.


----------



## gersh49

astrohip said:


> Looks fine to me. Decent type beard for an older guy. OTOH, Colbert's beard looks like it needs some more... "substance" to it.


Evidently Trebek shaved part of it between the first two tapings of the day because he had the full beard on Monday's show and today is was just a goatee.


----------



## astrohip

gersh49 said:


> Evidently Trebek shaved part of it between the first two tapings of the day because he had the full beard on Monday's show and today is was just a goatee.


I noticed that. And yet he didn't say anything. You know he had to be chomping at the bit to talk about it.


----------



## gersh49

And today he only has a mustache. No doubt he had a good time on that particular day shooting the episodes.


----------



## astrohip

The mustache looks terrible. It's not a good look for him, or most older men.

The goatee was okay.

The beard was pretty good. It did make him look _professorial_, as he said, and a nicely-trimmed, full gray beard on someone his age looks good.

So he's gone from good to bad to worse. IMHO, of course.


----------



## Mikeguy

astrohip said:


> *The mustache looks terrible. It's not a good look for him, or most older men.*
> 
> The goatee was okay.
> 
> The beard was pretty good. It did make him look _professorial_, as he said, and a nicely-trimmed, full gray beard on someone his age looks good.
> 
> So he's gone from good to bad to worse. IMHO, of course.


Nah--some guys wear it well.  (Sam Elliott)


----------



## astrohip

To be fair, he wears *everything* well.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

I'm surprised he's still alive.


----------



## lambertman

My online/trivia friend Dino is on the show Friday. I’m happy for and insanely jealous of him. it’s complicated


----------



## Unbeliever

Mikeguy said:


> Nah--some guys wear it well.  (Sam Elliott)


He looks really weird without it.

--Carlos V.


----------



## astrohip

Spoilers below for Thursday's Jeopardy... you've been warned!

Thursday's FJ:

In legend, he called all the animals together but only 12 came, including a rat & a dragon

Anyone get this? Rat & dragon, along with "12", immediately led me to the Chinese zodiac. Without a clue as to who in history developed the CZ, I guessed Confucius. Seemed an obvious choice.

It was a triple stumper, with Noah, Merlin, Confucius as the responses. The answer was Buddha.


----------



## ej42137

astrohip said:


> Spoilers below for Thursday's Jeopardy... you've been warned!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler for Thursday's Jeopardy
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday's FJ:
> 
> In legend, he called all the animals together but only 12 came, including a rat & a dragon
> 
> Anyone get this? Rat & dragon, along with "12", immediately led me to the Chinese zodiac. Without a clue as to who in history developed the CZ, I guessed Confucius. Seemed an obvious choice.
> 
> It was a triple stumper, with Noah, Merlin, Confucius as the responses. The answer was Buddha.


My preference would be for spoilers to be within spoiler tags, if you think someone might want to avoid reading it. Just saying.

Helpful link to BB tag guide, which includes the SPOILER tag.


----------



## astrohip

In general, I agree. 

I don't like spoilers in this thread, because it makes it so hard to carry on a conversation. And I think most people using this thread stay away until they're current. But it was so recent I wanted to at least give a heads up.


----------



## deli99

mattack said:


> [email protected]$ KGO preempted the season premiere.. didn't even air it in the middle of the night.. they could have aired it instead of a Good Doctor *RERUN*.
> 
> Oh how I wish there were a legal way to see these episodes.. (I know about the Hulu deal... but it's NOT current episodes like I was hoping.. the most recent episodes they have are from 2014..)


I find current episodes of Jeopardy here:

Jeopardy's videos - Dailymotion

Quality is only OK, but it is better than nothing.


----------



## wmcbrine

astrohip said:


> Spoilers below for Thursday's Jeopardy... you've been warned!


You forgot the biggest one: The mustache is gone.


----------



## mattack

deli99 said:


> I find current episodes of Jeopardy here:
> 
> Jeopardy's videos - Dailymotion


Is this legal?


----------



## Mikeguy

mattack said:


> Is this legal?


For whatever it's worth, the site has a copyright notice and takedown policy. Claims and Copyrights


----------



## RGM1138

DUDE_NJX said:


> I'm surprised he's still alive.


On, yeah. He still has a regular job and everything. (The Ranch)


----------



## astrohip

5/5 on FJ this past week. Maybe the first time ever for me.

Several were pretty easy, like both Thursday & Friday's FJs. They're polling at 96% and 97% on j-board. Tuesday & Wed are at 60% and 79%. Only Monday (the Edward VII clue) is less than 50%, and it's at 45%. That may be the highest week % ever?

Nonetheless, five for five! I'll take it!


----------



## MauriAnne

I was surprised they accepted "the Mooch" for Anthony Scaramucci without asking for clarification tonight.


----------



## Turtleboy

Apparently there is an all star team game.

All-Star Games: Our First-Ever Team Tournament! | J!Buzz | Jeopardy.com

It might have been discussed up thread.

There was a draft a few days ago.


----------



## OhFiddle

I'm looking forward to the all-stars, but I really really hope it's on during a slow news month. Jeopardy is on here at 3:30pm and gets preempted almost every week... sometimes more than once a week. They just gotta show the exact same news coverage on ten channels all at the same time and then all blither about it for the entire day. If only there were set times for news shows several times a day, channels that were all news all day, newspapers, radio, or some other way to get up to minute info that was right in the pockets or households of the vast majority of people.


----------



## mattack

You should complain to your local channel.. seriously. While it didn't work for the season premiere, I (and others) seem to have successfully been pains in the you know what enough to at least sometimes get preemptions moved to the middle of the night AND them sending us an email announcing the new time.. (I still add tons of padding on both ends because things still often end up slid later, especially after news or sports..)


----------



## ThePennyDropped

WBZ in Boston preempts Jeopardy once or twice a week for football shows (not usually actual games) this time of year and almost always has a crawl at the bottom of the screen explaining that Jeopardy will be broadcast at some time in the middle of the night (usually 2:07 am). My Tivo even knows about it and records it at that crazy time. But what nearly always happens is that WBZ doesn't actually broadcast Jeopardy at the time it says it will, and instead I end up with a recording of an infomercial or something else I'm not interested in. Do any of you in the Boston area know when WBZ is actually broadcasting those episodes of Jeopardy so I can set up a manual recording of it?


----------



## pdhenry

mattack said:


> You should complain to your local channel.. seriously. While it didn't work for the season premiere, I (and others) seem to have successfully been pains in the you know what enough to at least sometimes get preemptions moved to the middle of the night AND them sending us an email announcing the new time.. (I still add tons of padding on both ends because things still often end up slid later, especially after news or sports..)


The local channel that carries Jeopardy will schedule it in the middle of the night, but because the preemption is often due to sports like March Madness the rescheduled time is just an estimate and it's often later than that.

If they were serious they schedule some filler before the delayed show so its scheduled air time is reliable.


----------



## waynomo

Schedule large manual recordings with at least an hours padding around that time and see if you can determine a trend and then record accordingly.


----------



## Lady Honora

OhFiddle said:


> I'm looking forward to the all-stars, but I really really hope it's on during a slow news month. Jeopardy is on here at 3:30pm and gets preempted almost every week... sometimes more than once a week. They just gotta show the exact same news coverage on ten channels all at the same time and then all blither about it for the entire day. If only there were set times for news shows several times a day, channels that were all news all day, newspapers, radio, or some other way to get up to minute info that was right in the pockets or households of the vast majority of people.


Here in the NY area it is on at 7pm after the 6:30 Evening News, which means that it has been pre-empted whenever a super big news story is going on.


----------



## mattack

pdhenry said:


> The local channel that carries Jeopardy will schedule it in the middle of the night, but because the preemption is often due to sports like March Madness the rescheduled time is just an estimate and it's often later than that.


That's basically what I said. Sure, I wish the time were reliable.. But getting it aired AT ALL is useful, and I posted because I truly think that various of us complaining made a difference... most of the time...


----------



## pdhenry

Contestant Erik Agard (Final Jeopardy: "What is - You Doin' Baby?") was introduced on Jeopardy as something like a crossword creator. The Sunday New York Times crossword for Oct. 28 is one of his.


----------



## astrohip

Did anyone find the wagering less than optimal on Friday?

I thought 3rd place should have won with a smart wager.


----------



## jcwik

astrohip said:


> Did anyone find the wagering less than optimal on Friday?
> 
> I thought 3rd place should have won with a smart wager.


So glad you said this. I was at the taping and told my 8 year old granddaughter that the wagering was poor. She agreed when I explained.


----------



## Regina

(Oops! I didn't refresh my screen-sorry to "Smeek" but yes, I was most disappointed!)

I was disappointed in the wagering in Friday's game-

The returning champ had $10,800 at the end of DJ-

The other 2 contestants were tied with $11,800 each.

Champ bet everything-everyone got FJ wrong. 

The category was European History so one would have to guess that the clue would be difficult (it was)

The dude on the end bet everything, and so the woman in the middle won - she risked all but around $2,000 IIRC

The returning champ was mad at himself, you could tell. 

I always say-if 1st and 2nd place are close together, bet nothing-even if 3rd place is close too.

***SIGH***


----------



## astrohip

First, I love the teens. They're smart, funny, and for the most part, pretty composed considering the national stage they're on.

But WTF was that wager today?!? She almost pulled a Clavin. She was clearly head & tails better than the rest, how is it she doesn't understand "you couldn't be caught"?


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> First, I love the teens. They're smart, funny, and for the most part, pretty composed considering the national stage they're on.
> 
> But WTF was that wager today?!? She almost pulled a Clavin. She was clearly head & tails better than the rest, how is it she doesn't understand "you couldn't be caught"?


Was there any benefit to her wager? My assumption is that once you qualify for the finals it doesn't matter if you have $1 or $100,000.

Also, seemed like that should have been a triple get.


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> Was there any benefit to her wager? My assumption is that once you qualify for the finals it doesn't matter if you have $1 or $100,000.
> 
> Also, seemed like that should have been a triple get.


The only benefit was to the other two players.  If they had foreseen such a stupid bet (sorry, no other way to say it), maybe they don't make jokey answers. But they, like us, assumed this game was lost.

It took me most of 30 seconds to suss out the answer. For some reason, I saw the word upholsterer and thought "Hmm, Ethan Allen? Now who the heck is his wife?". Even danced around Abigail Adams, in my hunt for famous females. But realized the date (married in 1773) precluded her, as their kids were older by then. Then around 25 seconds, it hit me: Betsy Ross!


----------



## waynomo

Sometimes a lack of extensive knowledge is beneficial. 

I thought for a second. Her name immediately popped into my mind. I didn't know any of that stuff about Ross, but it made so much sense given the category, clue, and the Teen Jeopardy game.


----------



## pdhenry

She's the only revolutionary seamstress of note.


----------



## Demandred

I was a bit taken aback today when the current champ’s personal story was “I was in the band The Runaways” but it turned out to be true.

Still watch mostly every day - excited for the tournament.


----------



## Lady Honora

I was surprised too. So, I hit Wikipedia, and there she was. Somehow you don't expect former rockers to become lawyers, do you?


----------



## Mikeguy

Lady Honora said:


> I was surprised too. So, I hit Wikipedia, and there she was. Somehow you don't expect former rockers to become lawyers, do you?


Or a former Minnesota Viking a Minnesota Supreme Court Associate Justice. Alan Page - Wikipedia


----------



## trainman

Lady Honora said:


> Somehow you don't expect former rockers to become lawyers, do you?


My dad was a drummer in a band in high school. I kind of thought _all_ Baby Boomer lawyers were former rockers!


----------



## astrohip

Surprised they didn't accept tin-pot at first. The judges should know that phrase.

Alex's comment on MSRP was also surprising. I thought the clue was clear they were looking for the PHRASE, which also has a 4 letter abbr. So when MSRP was spelled out, Alex said they were looking for the abbr. Anyone else think they wanted the full phrase?

And the last clue, Avery stickers, was vaguely worded. They wanted "labels", but it seemed to me other words would have worked (eg, adhesives).


----------



## MauriAnne

I agree about MSRP. I think the clue was actually phrased some like "A car's sticker price, which is what the dealer wants you to pay, is also known as this term which has a 4 letter abbreviation". I think they would have been wrong to accept MSRP rather than the full phrase. 

I was also surprised they accepted "snug bug rug" instead of "snug as a bug in a rug".


----------



## Regina

UGH! Disappointed in the wagering in last night's ep!

After Double Jeopardy:

Returning champ (John) had $16,400

Meredith (in the middle) had $8,200

Zorn (at the other end) had $13,400

Final Jeopardy category was "19th Century Notables"

I was talking to the screen, as I often do, encouraging Meredith not to wager anything...

The clue was "*When he died in Samoa in 1894 his obituary said, "He loved Samoa better than any other place, except Scotland"



Spoiler: Answer



Who is Robert Louis Stevenson?


*
No one got the response correct-

Meredith bet $2198 so she was left with $6,002. (I was so upset!)

Zorn bet $6,000 so he was left with $7,400

John bet $10,401 so he was left with $5,999

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! If Meredith hadn't wagered anything, SHE WOULD HAVE WON!

I don't understand why she bet what she did anyway? It wouldn't have put her in ahead of either other player? UGH!

Like I always say, BET TO WIN OR DON'T BET AT ALL!


----------



## gersh49

Regina said:


> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! If Meredith hadn't wagered anything, SHE WOULD HAVE WON!


Here was Meredith's explanation over on the Jeopardy Reddit Page:



> A combination of knowing Jonathan would bet on Zorn doubling up (so really betting to beat Jonathan in case we both got it wrong and assuming Zorn would bet more) and being slightly different and being slightly not great at math and frantically trying to work it all out on the paper they give you.
> 
> Sadly, I didn't even realize right away that I would have won if I bet 0. My husband, a statistician, was probably quietly praying from the audience that I would just wager nothing. In fairness, I was really confident in that category - but I should have realized if Jonathan got it wrong there was a good likelihood we'd all get it wrong.
> 
> But my biggest fear was making a Cliff Clavin level error in final jeopardy, and at least i'll be getting a check for $2k right around my birthday.


----------



## Regina

Well, my mother, as always, was right-we were chatting about this and she said that Meredith was probably just nervous, what with all the hullabaloo going on during the commercial break and didn't realize that her best bet was not to bet!


----------



## ThePennyDropped

Was anyone else surprised that none of the contestants answered that FJ question (the RL Stevenson question) correctly?


----------



## astrohip

ThePennyDropped said:


> Was anyone else surprised that none of the contestants answered that FJ question (the RL Stevenson question) correctly?


I thought it was fairly obscure. Wasn't familiar with RLS and his history with Samoa Tahiti. I probably would have written Gaugin (sp?) also, even knowing it was wrong, just to have something.

I haven't read any RLS since I was a kid (and I *loved* him back then). Is it something that stands out from his stories? Or do you have to know his personal life story to know Tahiti?

The real shame (IMHO) was losing the champ. I thought he was the best champ we'd seen in a while, and had the potential to run a couple more days together.


----------



## ThePennyDropped

astrohip said:


> I thought it was fairly obscure. Wasn't familiar with RLS and his history with Tahiti. I probably would have written Gaugin (sp?) also, even knowing it was wrong, just to have something.


 I think it was Samoa, not Tahiti. I knew it because I remembered that he was buried there, and "Requiem" was misquoted on his tombstone.


----------



## astrohip

ThePennyDropped said:


> I think it was Samoa, not Tahiti. I knew it because I remembered that he was buried there, and "Requiem" was misquoted on his tombstone.


See, even after I know the answer, I still don't know the answer.

I'm doomed.


----------



## Regina

ThePennyDropped said:


> Was anyone else surprised that none of the contestants answered that FJ question (the RL Stevenson question) correctly?


No, I thought that was a difficult clue. I thought, "Probably a poet or author-not Gaugin..."


----------



## ThePennyDropped

astrohip said:


> See, even after I know the answer, I still don't know the answer.
> 
> I'm doomed.


Now I know that next time I'm host for the TCF Funtrivia quiz, we should have an all Robert Louis Stevenson week.


----------



## ej42137

ThePennyDropped said:


> Was anyone else surprised that none of the contestants answered that FJ question (the RL Stevenson question) correctly?


I was. Anyone familiar with the life of RLS would have gotten it, and he is not exactly an obscure author.


----------



## DevdogAZ

ThePennyDropped said:


> Was anyone else surprised that none of the contestants answered that FJ question (the RL Stevenson question) correctly?


I knew it right away, but only because I've actually been to RLS's former home in Samoa which is now the Robert Louis Stevenson Museum.


----------



## Regina

I _was _surprised that 2/3 of the contestants got tonight's FJ incorrect...thought the Sopranos clue was a dead giveaway!


----------



## astrohip

Certainly easy for me. I just started the "It's been twenty years" Sopranos thread in this forum. So it's kinda TOM for me. 

Had no idea so many people knew that much about RLS. If you had asked me, I would have polled it <35%. But now I'm thinking it may easily go above 50%. Still 0% for me.


----------



## Turtleboy

MMA Douchenozzle got choked out yesterday.


----------



## waynomo

I thought last night's FJ was a triple get. I'm always surprised when I get a FJ and none of the contestants do.



Spoiler



Freud


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> I thought last night's FJ was a triple get.


It was the lowest scoring FJ of the week on JBoard.












waynomo said:


> I'm always surprised when I get a FJ and none of the contestants do.


So are we!


----------



## gersh49

7 Things You Don't See on the Jeopardy! Set


----------



## mattack

Stupid [email protected]$# KGO had Tuesdays episode supposedly airing at 9.. but it must have aired at the regular time.

I'm still a bit behind, so will have to see the missed episodes via that other site mentioned earlier in the thread. I really don't want to do that, but I don't want to miss episodes.

When was the Joan Jett bandmate on? I usually skip most of the guest discussion. FF through at 2FF to see if they do a score correction, but otherwise, skip the VAST majority of that section. I eventually started watching the Ken Jennings ones since I wondered how he'd keep thinking of things to talk about.


----------



## gersh49

mattack said:


> When was the Joan Jett bandmate on?


Her first game aired on December 14, her last on December 20. Her name is Jackie Fuchs.


----------



## mattack

oops, first airing would have been preferable IMHO.. I'm not _*seriously*_ complaining about a spoiler though.

That at least tells me I think I have about a month worth of episodes to get to that.. (plus at LEAST one in the interim I know is missing that I have to watch on that site.. sigh)


----------



## astrohip

Yesterday's FJ (Wed Feb 6) was poorly conceived (IMHO):

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
INTERNATIONAL BORDERS

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
Germany has land borders with 9 countries & only maritime borders with 2 countries, the U.K. & this one across the Baltic

Correct response:


Spoiler: Spoilerized here, but discussed below. You have been warned!



Sweden



Seems to me, the concept of "Maritime Borders" is vague. Maybe there's some international standard, but I'm not aware of it (which of course, doesn't mean it can't exist). Nonetheless, what's a maritime border? Straight line? Closer than 100 miles? An inch on the map?

I knew Sweden was directly across from Germany, so that was my guess (and correctly so). But still, the wide variance of answers (three contestants, three diff answers) tells me this was a BS question.

Next post, today's FJ. Be warned again!


----------



## astrohip

I thought today's FJ was cleverly written. They managed to mislead you, while at the same time, clearly present the clue.

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
PRESIDENTS & THE MOVIES

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
3 Presidential films, all directed by Oliver Stone, have a total of only 9 letters in their titles-"Nixon" & these 2

Correct response:


Spoiler: Openly discussed below!



JFK & W.



3 films, 9 letters, Presidents often called by 3 initials... I would guess many people will put two 3-letter answers. I initially said JFK & LBJ.

But once I reread it a little more carefully, I realized the math was off. Only four letters left, and JFK is definitely one of the two. Then I remembered he also made "W", and the penny dropped.

Anyone else get fooled at first?


----------



## pdhenry

List of countries and territories by land and maritime borders - Wikipedia

For purposes of this list, "maritime boundary" includes boundaries that are recognized by the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea, which includes boundaries of territorial waters, contiguous zones, and exclusive economic zones. However, it does not include lake or river boundaries, which are considered land boundaries.



Spoiler


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> I thought today's FJ was cleverly written. They managed to mislead you, while at the same time, clearly present the clue.
> 
> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
> PRESIDENTS & THE MOVIES
> 
> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
> 3 Presidential films, all directed by Oliver Stone, have a total of only 9 letters in their titles-"Nixon" & these 2
> 
> Correct response:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Openly discussed below!
> 
> 
> 
> JFK & W.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 films, 9 letters, Presidents often called by 3 initials... I would guess many people will put two 3-letter answers. I initially said JFK & LBJ.
> 
> But once I reread it a little more carefully, I realized the math was off. Only four letters left, and JFK is definitely one of the two. Then I remembered he also made "W", and the penny dropped.
> 
> Anyone else get fooled at first?


As I was reading, I thought it would be three films each with three letters, with JFK obviously being one of them. But as soon as I saw one of them was Nixon, the third answer was obvious, because it could only be one letter.


----------



## ThePennyDropped

I didn't remember that W even existed, so I was struggling to come up with an answer. And then I thought, maybe they mean unique letters, so instead of 5 letters in Nixon, it was only 4, since the letter N was used twice. And then I couldn't think of a Stone movie with 2 letters, so I screwed that one up no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Turtleboy

I forgot about W also.


----------



## astrohip

Those of us in Texas never forget about W.


----------



## Turtleboy

astrohip said:


> Then I remembered he also made "W", and the penny dropped.


Apparently not.



ThePennyDropped said:


> I didn't remember that W even existed,


----------



## gersh49

Why do Jeopardy writers fear apostrophe 's' so much? One of today's categories is entitled "ALEX' BUCKET LIST." In the past they've done this with words ending in the letter Z as well.

What's wrong with "ALEX'S"?


----------



## pdhenry

It's the Alex Bucket List.


----------



## Regina

I was quite pleased last night. The woman in the middle was in 3rd place and didn't risk anything. All 3 got FJ incorrect and she won!

The Category was "British Authors" and the clue was *"Born in 1866, he has been called "The Shakespeare of Science Fiction"

The correct response was


Spoiler



Who is H G Wells?


*
As I stated, no one got it right.

Rachel (the woman in the middle) said "Who is Asimov?" but risked nothing ($8400-$0=$8400)

Doug (on the end) said, "Who is Verne?" (my guess) and risked $7601 ($9200-$7601=$1599)

Amanda (returning champ) said, "Who is Clarke?" and risked $5001 ($13,400-$5001=$8399)

I was kind of surprised that Amanda didn't risk $4999 to give her $8401. But I commend Rachel for not risking anything. It does "pay off" occasionally!


----------



## Turtleboy

Amanda needed to bet $5001 to beat Doug by $1 if he bet it all and they both got it right.


----------



## Regina

Turtleboy said:


> Amanda needed to bet $5001 to beat Doug by $1 if he bet it all and they both got it right.


Oh, yeah...that's what happens when I watch Jeopardy too late at night! Thank you!


----------



## Turtleboy

Props to Rachel for betting zero. I’ve seen so many third place people bet too much and then would have won if they didn’t.


----------



## Turtleboy

Tonight there was a category titled "Alex' Bucket List".

X' - ex apostrophe. Huh? That's weird.

edit: sorry smeeked.


----------



## madscientist

I guessed Verne as well. I know he's French but maybe... Wells. Sure.

Clarke or Asimov born in 1866?!?!?! Yikes, clearly SciFi is a category those players know almost nothing about. I wouldn't even have considered them. At least they could name a famous SciFi author though .


----------



## Jon J

Turtleboy said:


> Tonight there was a category titled "Alex' Bucket List".
> 
> X' - ex apostrophe. Huh? That's weird.
> 
> edit: sorry smeeked.


Alex _sounds_ like it ends with an s and it is proper to omit an s following the ' in that case.


----------



## Turtleboy

The All-Star tournament looks fun, but kind of annoying that they took half the show to explain it, and then only played the Jeopardy round.


----------



## lambertman

Tried to post the tournament schedule graphic to poor results, so go here:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096553000561139712


----------



## Regina

Turtleboy said:


> The All-Star tournament looks fun, but kind of annoying that they took half the show to explain it, and then only played the Jeopardy round.


Yeah, they are milking it for sure! But it is fun, though-the nerdy trash talk is hilarious!


----------



## mattack

lambertman said:


> Tried to post the tournament schedule graphic to poor results, so go here:


It's only the last year or so they've started these tournaments on wednesday, right?

if I'm right, any idea why they do that? The only thing I can think of is some markets (like mine) routinely preempting it, but that doesn't seem to make sense since you'll miss an ep regardless of when they start it.


----------



## trainman

mattack said:


> It's only the last year or so they've started these tournaments on wednesday, right?
> 
> if I'm right, any idea why they do that? The only thing I can think of is some markets (like mine) routinely preempting it, but that doesn't seem to make sense since you'll miss an ep regardless of when they start it.


It's been a few years, and it hasn't been every tournament. It's to try to get higher viewership for the finals by having them fall on Monday and Tuesday. Viewership is noticeably lower on Fridays, and especially in the fall, there are more preemptions on Thursday and Friday than on the other nights (for football-related reasons).


----------



## Turtleboy

But this one was screwy as they played game 1 over two days. Hopefully the rest will be just normal games without the filler.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Turtleboy said:


> But this one was screwy as they played game 1 over two days. Hopefully the rest will be just normal games without the filler.


The schedule posted above shows game 2 will also be split over two days.


----------



## Demandred

And I think the reason for that is so they have more time to introduce and “sell” the teams.


----------



## astrohip

Friday's FJ was one of the lowest scoring clues on the J Board I've ever seen. Only 21% got it, and a staggering 45% had never even heard her name before. How did you all do? Put me in the 45% _Who_? category.

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
In 1901 this activist was jailed for inspiring the assassination of William McKinley, but the charge was later dropped

Correct response:


Spoiler: you have 30 seconds...



Emma Goldman



Larissa of Team Brad, and Colby of Team Colby both got it. Buzzy of Team Buzzy missed it.

So far, I like this All-Star Tourney. It's fun seeing all these champs together again. It's also fun seeing the game played by competitors who know the answer to almost every clue. Very few misses. Buzzer speed is the deciding factor. Also enjoy watching the strategy of who plays which round.


----------



## waynomo

Turtleboy said:


> The All-Star tournament looks fun, but kind of annoying that they took half the show to explain it, and then only played the Jeopardy round.


From what I hear overall the twitterverse was not happy, but I like how they mixed it up a bit. This is something special.


----------



## waynomo

Put me in the "Who" category. 

What did you all think of Buzzy's FJ wager?


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> What did you all think of Buzzy's FJ wager?


To make it easier to discuss, here are the FJ wagers from Friday:

Team Buzzy: (Buzzy) 16800-16800=0 + 26200 = 26200 (WC)
Team Colby: (Colby) 11000+10800=21800 + 0 = 21800
Team Brad: (Larissa) 4200+4200=8400 + 49800 = 58200 (Finalist)


----------



## MauriAnne

waynomo said:


> What did you all think of Buzzy's FJ wager?


 I understood that one as it was clear Team Buzzy was going to be the next round as the Wild Card even if he didn't get the answer correct.

The bets I didn't understand were the two $100 that Alex on Team Buzzy bet on the Double Jeopardy's. Perhaps they had decided to play for the wild card at that point ? The game was long from over though.


----------



## waynomo

It helps to understand the format. I assumed the wildcard was the highest non-winning score. I didn't realize they were playing a 2 game wildcard game with the scores reset next Thursday and Friday. So Buzzy's wager didn't really matter. 

I was surprised by Alex's $100 wagers too. He looked pained as he made them as it's not his style. Of course he looks pained on anything he does. I'm guessing it was a strategy they discussed. It was just as important to keep Colby's team from getting the daily doubles as it was for them to get them.


----------



## mattack

trainman said:


> It's been a few years, and it hasn't been every tournament. It's to try to get higher viewership for the finals by having them fall on Monday and Tuesday. Viewership is noticeably lower on Fridays, and especially in the fall, there are more preemptions on Thursday and Friday than on the other nights (for football-related reasons).


ok, that's what's weird.. I don't have actual data to prove it, but I sure thought Mondays was when it got preempted in SF most often.. (and no, I know there isn't MNF on ABC anymore.)


----------



## waynomo

To follow up some more on Alex Jacobs's DD wagers . . .

He posted a thread on Twitter about the decision. Pretty much they conceded the win to Brad's team and were playing to make sure the beat Colby's team. He has a bunch of interesting tweets about the tournament in general

Alex Jacob (@whoisalexjacob) | Twitter

(And some Alex Jacob trivia or a couple of degrees of separation)

Alex did commentary on my sons first WSOP final table. I'm pretty sure this was the first year that the WSOP even streamed events live. Alex played poker back then and knew my son.


----------



## Turtleboy

Another episode with filler. Ugh.

I bet they do it again on the third match first ep.


----------



## Jon J

Turtleboy said:


> Another episode with filler. Ugh.
> 
> I bet they do it again on the third match first ep.


FF


----------



## OhFiddle

I'm enjoying the tournament so far even with the filler. I just hope the local news doesn't find anything else they deem worthy of pre-empting the show for before the tournament ends. Last week they cut in at 3:45 for BREAKING Jussie Smollet news!  Jeopardy is on here from 3:30-4pm. Local news follows it from 4-5:30pm AND 6-6:30pm. Really ABC... you couldn't wait 15 minutes to report on that schmuck! Week before it was bumped to cover a shooting. I caught it then and recorded the hour long block in the wee hours that they sometimes re-air it in and got a soap opera instead.


----------



## waynomo

mattack said:


> ok, that's what's weird.. I don't have actual data to prove it, but I sure thought Mondays was when it got preempted in SF most often.. (and no, I know there isn't MNF on ABC anymore.)





OhFiddle said:


> I'm enjoying the tournament so far even with the filler. I just hope the local news doesn't find anything else they deem worthy of pre-empting the show for before the tournament ends. Last week they cut in at 3:45 for BREAKING Jussie Smollet news!  Jeopardy is on here from 3:30-4pm. Local news follows it from 4-5:30pm AND 6-6:30pm. Really ABC... you couldn't wait 15 minutes to report on that schmuck! Week before it was bumped to cover a shooting. I caught it then and recorded the hour long block in the wee hours that they sometimes re-air it in and got a soap opera instead.


Does this pertain to either of you?

From @nbcsandiego

@Spiritcaat @whoisalexjacob Apologies for the inconvenience. Monday night's Jeopardy! All-Star Games tournament episode will air again on NBC 7 tonight at 6:30 p.m.


----------



## MauriAnne

waynomo said:


> Alex Jacob (@whoisalexjacob) | Twitter


 Thanks for posting ! This was interesting.


----------



## Regina

Jon J said:


> FF


Yes, we can FF, but it's annoying to have them stretch these games into 2-day affairs!


----------



## Jon J

Regina said:


> Yes, we can FF, but it's annoying to have them stretch these games into 2-day affairs!


So true. I am a huge fan of Jeopardy but am not able to understand why they wanted to design such a convoluted system. It wasn't broken so why fix it?


----------



## Demandred

Jon J said:


> So true. I am a huge fan of Jeopardy but am not able to understand why they wanted to design such a convoluted system. It wasn't broken so why fix it?


They wanted time to introduce the all stars. More than just the 30 second intros that normally come in the middle of the Jeopardy round. In the current format, there wasn't sufficient time to do so and still fit a full game in.

May have been better to put that stuff on the website and save the airtime for more gameplay. Maybe if they had to do it over again they would. Personally I think it's fine, and I'm loving the tournament so far.


----------



## mattack

waynomo said:


> Does this pertain to either of you?


Nope, mine's on my local ABC affiliate. I have complained enough that they now email me usually when they're going to be preempted.. (I think some other people are emailed too.. I think we're all BCCed)


----------



## waynomo

Regina said:


> Yes, we can FF, but it's annoying to have them stretch these games into 2-day affairs!





Jon J said:


> So true. I am a huge fan of Jeopardy but am not able to understand why they wanted to design such a convoluted system. It wasn't broken so why fix it?


I like the change of pace. This is something special and deserves the extra attention.

(also they probably figured that ratings would be good so why not get 2 more days out of it)


----------



## astrohip

Is there anyone who doesn't know that was Pulp Fiction? Other than poor Alex. That has to be a 90%+ get.

Dayum, I was really pulling for Team Buzzy. If he gets it, they win.


----------



## Demandred

Yeah I was very upset seeing that. Alex is one of my favorite players and Pulp Fiction is one of my favorite movies. Oh well. He should have bet a smaller amount.


----------



## Wil

Only one in the room who got the right president, then totally derided by everybody because, well I assumed "other than president" and said 1956. You'd think once you got the idea of a general (Grant or Jackson[though he got the year way wrong] you'd think Eisenhower.


----------



## waynomo

The only thing I can think of was Colby is too young to know it was 1952.

Again very surprised I knew it and those 3 studs got it wrong.


----------



## waynomo

Twitter is full of people saying it was the right move to do a true DD. Anyone like to chime in? 

My first thought was he should have made a smaller bet or maybe even bet only $100. I don't have the numbers in front of me to see how various different bet sizings would have worked. I certainly understand his reasoning and you only have a few seconds to make the decision. 

(it's too late for me to work the numbers now) 4 AM.


----------



## astrohip

I don't disagree with the "all in". His get rate is so high, the odds were with him. I'm just stunned he didn't know it. Having said that, perhaps the numbers would lead to a better wager, but who has the time for that?

It took me about 10 seconds to work thru the presidents to get to Ike, at which point it was obvious. Then I had to do the little brain quiz I always do with Pres Elections, where I figure out which is the election year, and which is the inauguration year. It's a similar brain check I have to do when the Category is "NNth Century". I have to internally say to myself, "Ok, NNth Century is the 'NN-1 hundreds' ".


----------



## gersh49

waynomo said:


> The only thing I can think of was Colby is too young to know it was 1952.


I was thinking maybe Colby got stuck on the "last election year" part and forgot that in 1956, Ike no longer fit the description of "never held elective office" because he was the incumbent.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> Is there anyone who doesn't know that was Pulp Fiction? Other than poor Alex. That has to be a 90%+ get.


So far on JBoard, it's at 36% . I had no idea that was as obscure as it appears to be.

I guess once you've seen the movie a half-dozen times, and listen to the soundtrack once a year or so, it seems more obvious than it actually is to the great unwashed.


----------



## OhFiddle

I did eventually think of Eisenhower, but probably would have had the same issue with picking the right year in time. I totally blanked on the movie daily double too. I saw it of course, but I usually only watch movies once. I usually don't remember songs from movies unless they were written especially for the movie or it's main theme song or something.


----------



## stellie93

I'm enjoying the tournament, but I'm glad we're going back to regular Jeopardy soon. I watched a rerun sat. nite and realized that I could answer a lot more questions than I can on the tournament. (and no, I never remember the answers from when I saw it a year ago.  )


----------



## TonyD79

I am never a fan of the way they do two day rounds. I’d rather see single jeopardy for a whole show and double for a whole show. At least keep a running track of money on the screen if you are going to reset to zero the next day.


----------



## TonyD79

Damn. Alex just announced he has stage 4 pancreatic cancer.


----------



## pdhenry




----------



## astrohip

There is a thread started in Happy Hour...

https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...gnosed-with-stage-4-pancreatic-cancer.570258/


----------



## TonyD79

astrohip said:


> There is a thread started in Happy Hour...
> 
> https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...gnosed-with-stage-4-pancreatic-cancer.570258/


Thanks


----------



## BrettStah




----------



## terpfan1980

BrettStah said:


>


Was this guy perhaps a good pal of R. Kelly?


----------



## gersh49

Today I learned that Matt Jackson (most recently of Team Ken in the All-Star Games) is the son of Judge Amy Berman Jackson (currently presiding over the Roger Stone trial).


----------



## astrohip

How was yesterday's FJ (Friday) not a triple get? I'll guess it will poll close to 90%, yet only one contestant got it.

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
20th CENTURY NEWSMAKERS

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
In 1982 a probate judge in his home state of Michigan declared him legally dead

Correct response:


Spoiler



Jimmy Hoffa 
(Dana - Who is?) (Josh - Jack Kevorkian)


----------



## astrohip

Holy effin' Moley! Are y'all watching this guy?!? New one day record!


----------



## Mikeguy

astrohip said:


> Holy effin' Moley! Are y'all watching this guy?!? New one day record!


One friggin' day? Holy moly!


----------



## astrohip

Mikeguy said:


> One friggin' day? Holy moly!


One. Day. Blew past the old record of about $77K

And his four day is $244,365. No one had broken the $200K mark in less than five days before.


----------



## Mikeguy

astrohip said:


> One. Day. Blew past the old record of about $77K
> 
> And his four day is $244,365. No one had broken the $200K mark in less than five days before.


I want to marry his brain. Wow.

Am curious, for those of you in the know: are the winnings taxed as income?


----------



## pdhenry

Mikeguy said:


> are the winnings taxed as income?


Yeah.

The good news is Jeopardy prizes are cash. If you win a car you have to scare up some money to pay the tax on its value.


----------



## Mikeguy

pdhenry said:


> Yeah.
> 
> The good news is Jeopardy prizes are cash. If you win a car you have to scare up some money to pay the tax on its value.


Thanks. I might be mis-recalling, but I thought that at least some shows gave merchandise tax-free--that is, the show pre-paid the tax (saying that now, though, I'm not sure how that could be, as the tax would depend on the recipient's income level).


----------



## Peter000

The guy is an incredible player. I'm not a big Jeopardy watcher but he seems to be doing some things that I haven't seen any players do before, such as a 'bottom-up' strategy, by starting at the bottom of the board with the high dollar amounts first. And he has the timing on his selector down where his opponents don't have a chance to ring in.

I wonder what the significance is on the odd amounts he bets on his (double) Jeopardy clues? Birthdays?


----------



## WO312

$110,914 = 11/09/14 which is his daughters birthday.


----------



## pdhenry

Peter000 said:


> he seems to be doing some things that I haven't seen any players do before, such as a 'bottom-up' strategy, by starting at the bottom of the board with the high dollar amounts first.


That's fairly common in advanced play, such as during the recent team tournament. I think Brad Rutter and/or Ken Jennings tended to do it during their original stints


----------



## Peter000

pdhenry said:


> That's fairly common in advanced play, such as during the recent team tournament.


I didn't see them do a straight bottom up during the team tourney. I saw them "fish" for the double Jeopardy a lot, randomly at the bottom. Holzhauer works from one side to the other of the thousands methodically. Maybe it's more noticeable because he can correctly respond to almost all of the answers on the board. I've only seen him miss a couple of questions.


----------



## pdhenry

OK, I recall them clearing the bottom of the board before the top, but probably not methodically (all the bottom, then the next row...)


----------



## Turtleboy

They're searching for the Daily Double. 

It really annoys the writers when they don't play top down. A lot of the categories will have a certain flow to them that makes more sense when you start at the top.


----------



## Jonathan_S

Mikeguy said:


> Thanks. I might be mis-recalling, but I thought that at least some shows gave merchandise tax-free--that is, the show pre-paid the tax (saying that now, though, I'm not sure how that could be, as the tax would depend on the recipient's income level).


The exact tax would be dependent on the income of the recipient and their state of residence, but you could still make a reasonable attempt at it - if you threw in another 27% cash over the original prize you'd cover the majority of taxes most people would incur on receiving the prize. (though in theory State + Federal income taxes could reach a combined 46.9% marginal tax rate; if you lived in Oregon - making the gross up amount quite insufficient. OTOH if you've got enough income to be in the highest tax bracket the world's tiniest violin plays a sad song over your need to pay out more taxes to accept your prize winnings)

I believe the term for that is grossing up the prize - adding enough cash to cover the taxes on the original prize and on the cash itself.


----------



## Turtleboy

I think it's ($winnings)/(1-marginal tax rate).


----------



## lambertman

Mikeguy said:


> Thanks. I might be mis-recalling, but I thought that at least some shows gave merchandise tax-free--that is, the show pre-paid the tax (saying that now, though, I'm not sure how that could be, as the tax would depend on the recipient's income level).


Let's Make a Deal did that in the 60s-80s. The announcer would give the value of the car "with tax and license." Not sure whether Wayne's version (new producers) does the same.


----------



## Jon J

Jonathan_S said:


> I believe the term for that is grossing up the prize - adding enough cash to cover the taxes on the original prize and on the cash itself.


Doesn't the gross up increase the tax?


----------



## Turtleboy

Jon J said:


> Doesn't the gross up increase the tax?


See my post above.


----------



## Jonathan_S

Jon J said:


> Doesn't the gross up increase the tax?


Yes, that's why I said the gross up cash also has to cover the taxes on itself. Turtleboy gave the actual formula.

Though arguably to be _truly_ accurate you should use the more annoying to calculate an effective marginal tax rate rather than their simple marginal tax rate. 
For example, using the 2019 Federal tax rates, someone with an income of $82,501 is one dollar into the 24% marginal rate. But their effective Federal tax, because of the way dollars in lower tax brackets are taxes, is just 17.08%. On the other hand if they made $157,000 they're still in that same 24% marginal rate but their effective rate is now up to 20.37% because they've got another $74,999 taxed at 24% and that drags their average rate up. But calculating that you need to look at the tax brackets for state and federal and know more accurately what their total income will be for the year.

In practice I doubt even prizes that _are_ grossed up bother aiming for that level of accuracy. Simply tacking on 25% or so of the original prize value in extra cash is good enough for most recipients. (Sure someone who had very low income before winning might end up with some of that gross up cash left over, and someone with very high income would need to spend some of their own money to fully cover the taxes; but that's probably not worth worrying much about).

And of course most prizes aren't grossed up, so if you don't have the cash or assets to cover the taxes you could have to sell your new prize and use a portion of the proceeds to pay the tax you owe. [Crossing TCF threads for a bit, that'll be a real interesting thing for those people who won a quarter million dollar Tesla Roadster 2020 from the old Telsa referral program. Tesla isn't grossing that prize up, and the car value alone would put you into 2019's 35% marginal tax bracket!! If those brackets still applied you'd owe $63,188.60 in Federal income tax even if you didn't have another cent of income that year; then there's State income tax, property tax, insurance, etc. A very expensive "free" car ]


----------



## Hank

Jonathan_S said:


> And of course most prizes aren't grossed up, so if you don't have the cash or assets to cover the taxes you could have to sell your new prize and use a portion of the proceeds to pay the tax you owe. [Crossing TCF threads for a bit, that'll be a real interesting thing for those people who won a quarter million dollar Tesla Roadster 2020 from the old Telsa referral program. Tesla isn't grossing that prize up, and the car value alone would put you into 2019's 35% marginal tax bracket!! If those brackets still applied you'd owe $63,188.60 in Federal income tax even if you didn't have another cent of income that year; then there's State income tax, property tax, insurance, etc. A very expensive "free" car ]


(Is there a thread on this I'm not in?)
<humble brag>
Yes, I'm in that boat. I've "won" 1.58 Next Gen Roadsters from the referral program First, we don't yet know if Tesla is going to gross up the award or not, but probably not. 

Second, for my own calculations/planning purposes, I've been using a very conservative 42% effective tax rate, including federal and state income taxes. This also includes maxing out my SEP plan in the year I claim the prize, since the award will be regular 1099-misc income, it raises the amount I can contribute to my SEP (up to 25% of self-employed income). Sure, I get that back when I retire, but it's also a tax break to pay less tax in the end. (I did several what-ifs in my tax software to model all of this).

Anyway, I estimate the total tax (and increased SEP contribution) I'd owe on the "free" roadster to be $105,000. The tax I'd owe on the 58% Roadster would be $61,000, so in total for both, that's $166k in taxes I'd have to pay (if claimed the same year). Plus the remaining 42% to buy the second roadster ($105k), my total out of pocket will be $271k and then I have two Roadsters free and clear.

As well as property (excise) tax and insurance, there's also state sales tax. I happen to have lucked out (I've asked the DMV this twice now) but because I've "won" the car (at least the full free one) and I paid $0 for it, the sales tax is $0 for new cars. This isn't the case for used cars where they go by book value. For the 58% car, I'd have to pay sales tax on the remaining 42%.

But none of that is going to happen, because I won't have $166k in cash floating around to pay the tax. So I'll be selling both cars and keeping the difference. Or at least that's the plan. Even if I won just one Roadster and had to pay $105k in tax and increased SEP contributions, I couldn't do it. Is it worth $105k to me to own a $250k car? Not a flipping chance. I'd rather sell both cars, get the cash and do something more sensible with it.
</humble brag>


----------



## Jonathan_S

Hank said:


> (Is there a thread on this I'm not in?)
> <humble brag>
> Yes, I'm in that boat. I've "won" 1.58 Next Gen Roadsters from the referral program First, we don't yet know if Tesla is going to gross up the award or not, but probably not.


Probably not; the various Tesla threads haven't really talked much about the referral program and people who won Roadsters. Just attempting to acknowledge I'm bringing up Tesla in a non-Tesla thread instead of one of the many Tesla specific threads that exist.

Buy yeah, I agree it doesn't make sense to pay that much to keep a free car. (Though if someone won the full 2 roadsters it could seem awfully tempting to sell just one to try to cover taxes on both; and then have a crazy car to drive around in)


----------



## Hank

Jonathan_S said:


> Though if someone won the full 2 roadsters it could seem awfully tempting to sell just one to try to cover taxes on both; and then have a crazy car to drive around in


Yeah, I agree it's tempting. But I'd rather by a 2010 BMW Z4 for $15k to "have fun in" and then bank the rest.


----------



## pdhenry

Charles Van Doren (who participated in a scandal that led Merv Griffin to create a TV quiz show in which all contestants are given the answers and must supply the questions) has died at age 93

Charles Van Doren, a Quiz Show Whiz Who Wasn't, Dies at 93


----------



## trainman

pdhenry said:


> a TV quiz show in which all contestants are given the answers and must supply the questions


What a ridiculous gimmick. It'll never last.

I'm planning on taking the online test tonight. That big win was probably good promotion for becoming a contestant!


----------



## forecheck

Completely off topic but since taxes were brought up, being an Illinois resident but earning the money in California, I assume he has to pay California taxes, but does he have to pay Illinois too?


----------



## ej42137

forecheck said:


> Completely off topic but since taxes were brought up, being an Illinois resident but earning the money in California, I assume he has to pay California taxes, but does he have to pay Illinois too?


I don't know the answer, but I would guess he would pay Illinois taxes only, since he is not a resident of California. (When I worked for a New York company I didn't have to pay NY taxes, only CA.)


----------



## brianric

forecheck said:


> Completely off topic but since taxes were brought up, being an Illinois resident but earning the money in California, I assume he has to pay California taxes, but does he have to pay Illinois too?


Usually one would pay the difference in taxes if your state of residence is higher than the state you earned your money in. If in this case California has a higher income tax rate compared to Illinois, I would assume no extra tax is owed to Illinois.


----------



## brianric

ej42137 said:


> I don't know the answer, but I would guess he would pay Illinois taxes only, since he is not a resident of California. (When I worked for a New York company I didn't have to pay NY taxes, only CA.)


In New Jersey we have Delaware residence paying NJ income tax at the nuke plant located in Hancocks Bridge NJ, and pay any difference to Delaware.


----------



## Jonathan_S

brianric said:


> In New Jersey we have Delaware residence paying NJ income tax at the nuke plant located in Hancocks Bridge NJ, and pay any difference to Delaware.


I knew that was the case if your office/factory/whatever was in a different state than your residence. But I hadn't considered that it might also apply to game show winnings where you were basically a short term visitor to the state where the show is held.

However a quick google found posts claiming that Jeopardy automaticall withholds 8% California income tax from the winnings before paying the winner; however they do not withhold Federal income taxes - winners must pay those directly. So I guess winners do have to pay California first and then possibly pay their own state more; depending on relative income tax rates and their state of residence's rules.


----------



## brianric

Jonathan_S said:


> I knew that was the case if your office/factory/whatever was in a different state than your residence. But I hadn't considered that it might also apply to game show winnings where you were basically a short term visitor to the state where the show is held.


The ones who have it bad are contractors for refueling outages that are here for 21 days or less and bounce around eight or more states a year doing nothing but refueling outages.


----------



## type_g

Man I love threads like this. This is way off topic than the original thread topic. Even talking about the daily Jeopardy final clues and betting is off topic, but I love how everyone is ok with it here unlike other threads where people get anal about it. This thread for off topic discussion is the Switzerland thread for off topic convos as no one complains. I love it cause I learned a few new things about taxes and other stuff throughout the thread. Ugh taxes suck.


----------



## Turtleboy

ej42137 said:


> I don't know the answer, but I would guess he would pay Illinois taxes only, since he is not a resident of California. (When I worked for a New York company I didn't have to pay NY taxes, only CA.)


It's complicated. Think of baseball players.


----------



## trainman

As Alex sometimes points out when there's a Canadian champion, Canada doesn't tax game show winnings as income. (But Canadians do still have to pay the California income tax on their winnings.)


----------



## ej42137

Turtleboy said:


> It's complicated. Think of baseball players.


Apparently one gets to write off the California tax on their home state return. So it is very unlikely one would owe any additional tax in their home state.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Turtleboy said:


> It's complicated. Think of baseball players.


Exactly. Due to the money paid to professional athletes, most states have adopted rules that require people to pay tax on the money they earned while in the state, regardless of state of residence. This allows the state to capture a percentage of the salary of every big star that comes through to play the hometown team.


----------



## Turtleboy

ej42137 said:


> Apparently one gets to write off the California tax on their home state return. So it is very unlikely one would owe any additional tax in their home state.


I don't know if it's universal or not.


----------



## Mikeguy

DevdogAZ said:


> Exactly. Due to the money paid to professional athletes, most states have adopted rules that require people to pay tax on the money they earned while in the state, regardless of state of residence. This allows the state to capture a percentage of the salary of every big star that comes through to play the hometown team.


I used to be a partner in a business that had offices in a bunch of U.S. states. Even though I only worked in my own state and the office here, I used to have to file state income tax returns (_and pay taxes_) in numerous states of this great land of ours. (We also had the option of joining a mega joint return and have the company work it all out on a gross basis, but one typically saved money by proceeding individually.) Such joy, and a good reason for a tax accountant.


----------



## mattack

So did all of the Jeop episodes get taken off of that dailymotion page? I think it was over the weekend, I wanted to confirm I really had caught up (I was paranoid I accidentally nuked some episodes, since usually I pause on the "total winnings" of the next episode to confirm I hadn't missed any eps).. but it seemed like they're not there anymore.. which seems to confirm that that wasn't a legit place?

and unfortunately they're not even on On Demand (I was hoping maybe 1 week was). I'll end up just catching up, I guess I'm now maybe 7 episodes back.. 

oh I just realized I can go look at the other page with the jeopardy answers/questions and look at the FJ from near where I am and see if I remember them...


----------



## trainman

mattack said:


> ...which seems to confirm that that wasn't a legit place?


The only legit source for "Jeopardy!" episodes is the TV stations that broadcast it. Sony has apparently done some serious cracking down on episodes posted to YouTube/DailyMotion/wherever in recent weeks.


----------



## mattack

Which I actually think is good.. I totally wish there was a legit place to watch missed episodes, because KGO preempts them frequently (though as I've mentioned before, in recent _years_, I've complained enough that they usually BCC me in an email when it's going to be preempted.. though once in a while, even adding hours of padding, it still doesn't air in the late night time slot they say).

I wouldn't pay $1 per episode, but some kind of micropayments, I'd pay to see missed episodes.

I did reconfirm on J! Archive that I actually had seen the previous episodes (checking a few final jeopardies).


----------



## Mikeguy

Saw wonderman on the episode today.


Spoiler



He cleared $80,000 in his win today, for a 7-day (I believe--or was it 5 days?) total of over $400,000. Lordy.


----------



## stellie93

I haven't been watching jeopardy regularly until the last couple of years. Is there a limit to how long a contestant can stay or how much he can win? If not, this guy will break the bank.


----------



## pdhenry

No limit, since awhile ago. Ken Jennings won $2.5 million over 74 episodes (and more in various tournaments).


----------



## stellie93

This guy is winning way bigger amounts per episode than even Jennings, right?


----------



## pdhenry

He's going up in the rankings faster than anyone else (according to Alex on Thursday).


----------



## lambertman

Ken averaged $33,700 per win per Ken Jennings' Final Statistics - The Jeopardy! Fan

His high game was $75,000.


----------



## Mikeguy

It only takes a single loss . . . .


----------



## Turtleboy

Jeopardy isn't just a test of knowledge, but of reflexes. Most people who get on the show know most of the answers. It's just who has the timing to ring in fastest. 

It's also a game of guts. You have to be willing to bet big on the Daily Doubles.


----------



## Wil

Turtleboy said:


> Most people who get on the show know most of the answers.


That is an absolutely true statement. However, "most" varies from 75-90%+ and you can clearly see that variation over time.

Also, there are differences in how quickly the board "answers" are parsed, you can see that most obviously in the silly categories but it's there all the time. Only if you are very quick at this can you easily use the strategy of choosing the higher value questions in a category early (board hopping).

Then there are split second variations in how quickly the "question" response initially comes to mind. You can have multiple contestants who know the correct response but some take an instant more to get to complete commitment.

Finally there is a very broad category of board awareness. Things like how much you lead by or need to take the lead and how much value is left on the board and where. Just what the categories are; that's amazing to me how contestants come up with a reasonable answer but inappropriate to the category; also the category is a huge mindset clue as you're parsing the answer.

But when you get three strong contestants as we've had in a couple of recent days the games become simply a physical clicking contest, involving reflexes just as you say, and of course timing/rhythm.


----------



## stellie93

I've always wondered if some of the contestants who seem to be so fast on the button, push their buzzer every time before they actually know if they know the answer or not. Maybe only in certain categories they are more confident of?????


----------



## astrohip

stellie93 said:


> I've always wondered if some of the contestants who seem to be so fast on the button, push their buzzer every time before they actually know if they know the answer or not. Maybe only in certain categories they are more confident of?????


I doubt it. Some people have the ability to process trivia type clues very quickly. Within split seconds of display. I'm guessing they already know whether they want to buzz in before the "it's okay to buzz in now" light flashes on.


----------



## lambertman

You can have a pretty good idea if you're gonna know something based on the category. In the old days, you could buzz in as soon as they showed the clue on the screen/card and lots of people did.


----------



## stellie93

I'm obviously not an expert on this stuff. At what point does this light come on? As soon as the question appears? After Alex is done reading it? So is their speed a question of reacting to the light more than the question?


----------



## OhFiddle

The people playing against the champ now don't have the advantage of having seen him play on tv, or do they get to watch earlier games filmed the same day? Alex has pointed out repeatedly how tough he is though. A couple of times it seems like his opponents could have had a chance but blew it. I think the only way someone is going to beat him is if they are really fast on the buzzer AND bet as aggressively on the daily doubles as he does. I did feel bad for a few of those opponents who only got to ring in a few times the whole game. Imagine waiting your whole life to be on the show and then having the misfortune to be put up against him. Several times it seems like his opponents were a little caught off guard when they did actually beat him to ring in... and them fumbled over getting out their answer.


----------



## lambertman

The light now comes on right when Alex finishes reading the clue.


----------



## mattack

stellie93 said:


> I haven't been watching jeopardy regularly until the last couple of years. Is there a limit to how long a contestant can stay or how much he can win? If not, this guy will break the bank.


I did see pdhenry's post right after yours.

but just to be clear, it *used* to be 5 games max, with no amount of money limit. After 5, 3 new players would start.

let me google that for you.. (just kidding, at first I wasn't going to look it up but then got curious). According to wikipedia "the five-day limit was eliminated at the beginning of season 20 on September 8, 2003". Jennings' run was in the 20th season.


----------



## JTAnderson

mattack said:


> ...but just to be clear, it *used* to be 5 games max, with no amount of money limit. After 5, 3 new players would start.


Back in the 5-day-limit days, there was also a $75K limit on total winnings. Frank Spangenberg and at least one other contestant hit that limit. The excess winnings were given to charity. I don't know if the $75K limit went away before the 5-day-limit or at the same time.


----------



## Turtleboy

Back in the 80s if you won 5 games you also won a car.


----------



## mattack

ok then I sit corrected. I honestly don't know (and didn't re-check now) if the wikipedia entry has the $75K limit.


----------



## astrohip

This guy is unbelievable. He is just obliterating records. After only nine games, he already holds the top three (four?) spots for most money earned in a single game. He's now the 2nd highest earning regular-season champ, with $566K in 9 games.

I don't know that he's any smarter than the other top-tier 1% players, but his playing & wagering strategy is exceptional. He has single-handedly created a new way to play.


----------



## Peter000

astrohip said:


> He has single-handedly created a new way to play.


Yes, answer 90% of the board correctly and wager all in (or at least a lot) on the double Jeopardy questions. Oh, and start with the highest value answers.


----------



## astrohip

Peter000 said:


> Yes, answer 90% of the board correctly and wager all in (or at least a lot) on the double Jeopardy questions. Oh, and start with the highest value answers.


All the smart ones answer 90% correctly. It's the "start with the bottom row" that is unique AFAIK. Lots of contestants hunt for the DD. I can't recall one simply playing "in reverse".

And yes, when you do get to that DD, you have a lot more money than the typical DD hunter, and you bet big. As in all-in big.


----------



## Mikeguy

I'm not a regular Jeopardy viewer, but I watched it tonight (I think it was his 8th or 9th show) and saw him stumble: he missed an answer and then seemed to have a hard time getting back on the horse, allowing the other 2 players to answer questions. After 4 or 5 of those, he was back on the horse and then, of course, won the game at a staggering amount, well above his average per game.


----------



## hapster85

astrohip said:


> All the smart ones answer 90% correctly. It's the "start with the bottom row" that is unique AFAIK. Lots of contestants hunt for the DD. I can't recall one simply playing "in reverse".
> 
> And yes, when you do get to that DD, you have a lot more money than the typical DD hunter, and you bet big. As in all-in big.


I think he hits the $1000 clues first, so he has more to play with if he finds the Daily Double. It's a good strategy since the DD is rarely at the bottom.


----------



## astrohip

Mikeguy said:


> I'm not a regular Jeopardy viewer, but I watched it tonight (I think it was his 8th or 9th show) and saw him stumble: he missed an answer and then seemed to have a hard time getting back on the horse, allowing the other 2 players to answer questions. After 4 or 5 of those, he was back on the horse and then, of course, won the game at a staggering amount, well above his average per game.


Surprising miss. It was (paraphrased): "What does permanent press do?" He answered prevent stains, correct answer was prevent wrinkles.


----------



## Mikeguy

astrohip said:


> Surprising miss. It was (paraphrased): "What does permanent press do?" He answered prevent stains, correct answer was prevent wrinkles.


That was it. But I was surprised and found it interesting that it seemed to throw him for the next few questions, almost as if he needed to recover.


----------



## markymark_ctown

In Monday’s game, he missed the DD question which set him back to $0,but then went on to quickly overcome that stumble.


----------



## Turtleboy

He's a professional gambler. He's not afraid to bet it all. 

Of course, it helps that he almost always knows the answers too.


----------



## Turtleboy

I felt a little bad for the girl on yesterday. She just couldn't ring in fast enough. 

One benefit that a returning champion has is that they're used to and familiar with the timing of the buzzer, so they know exactly when to ring in.


----------



## stellie93

Has he ever been catchable in final? Not lately anyway unless he was on one of his first games.


----------



## Peter000

stellie93 said:


> Has he ever been catchable in final? Not lately anyway unless he was on one of his first games.


Nope. It's always been a runaway game.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

'Happy Birthday No One' ! LOL


----------



## ej42137

stellie93 said:


> Has he ever been catchable in final? Not lately anyway unless he was on one of his first games.





Peter000 said:


> Nope. It's always been a runaway game.


In his second game on 05-Apr-2019 he had only $28,114 going into final, whilst his nearest competitor had $18,800.


----------



## Mikeguy

ej42137 said:


> In his second game on 05-Apr-2019 he had only $28,114 going into final, whilst his nearest competitor had $18,800.


I love the word "only."  I'm such an underachiever.


----------



## Peter000

ej42137 said:


> In his second game on 05-Apr-2019 he had only $28,114 going into final, whilst his nearest competitor had $18,800.


Thanks for the correction. I must have missed that one.


----------



## Turtleboy

This is great. Here is a comparison to Ken Jennings, updated every day.

A James Holzhauer vs. Ken Jennings Statistical Comparison - The Jeopardy! Fan


----------



## Mikeguy

Turtleboy said:


> This is great. Here is a comparison to Ken Jennings, updated every day.
> 
> A James Holzhauer vs. Ken Jennings Statistical Comparison - The Jeopardy! Fan


Sshhhhhh--don't jinx him!


----------



## astrohip

And he just broke his own one-day winnings record. Without finding the 1st DD. That would have given him another 5-10K.

This guy is amazing.


----------



## markymark_ctown

Wow $130k+ in today’s airing. Impressive...


----------



## JTAnderson

They may need to bring Watson back.


----------



## Mikeguy

markymark_ctown said:


> Wow $130k+ in today's airing. Impressive...


I was out exercising--$130K in one day?! Jeez.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

JTAnderson said:


> They may need to bring Watson back.


I think I just saw Watson waving a white flag!


----------



## mattack

Turtleboy said:


> He's a professional gambler. He's not afraid to bet it all.


Alex admonished someone a few years ago when they said "all in", but this guy does the motion or says it and Alex thinks it's fine... weird.


----------



## mattack

Turtleboy said:


> This is great. Here is a comparison to Ken Jennings, updated every day.
> 
> A James Holzhauer vs. Ken Jennings Statistical Comparison - The Jeopardy! Fan


Maybe I'm being dense, but I don't understand the difference between "Incorrect Responses" and "Unforced Errors (buzz in w/ incorrect response)".

I could maybe have imagined a "buzz in with NO response" stat, but that's relatively rare for anybody.


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> I don't understand the difference between "Incorrect Responses" and "Unforced Errors (buzz in w/ incorrect response)".


Unforced Errors is when you buzz in and are wrong. IOW, it wasn't forced on you. DD and FJ are not included in this stat. Incorrect Responses includes Unforced Errors + DD/FJ.


----------



## Peter000

'Jeopardy' Wasn't Designed for a Contestant Like James Holzhauer


----------



## astrohip

Peter000 said:


> 'Jeopardy' Wasn't Designed for a Contestant Like James Holzhauer


Thanks for sharing. Interesting article. Love the last quote of the article:
_
if reports of Trebek's salary (~$10MM/yr) are indeed correct, Holzhauer is currently outearning even the show's host on a per-episode basis-though, of course, he has a bit less job security._


----------



## astrohip

And the beat goes on...


----------



## stellie93

In a way it's boring, but then it's like an accident when you can't look away. Those poor contestants....


----------



## markymark_ctown

Boring? No way! 

I think it’s pretty compelling tv. I’m an occasional watcher of Jeopardy but have been watching nightly the last couple weeks.


----------



## spartanstew

So, we record all the Jeopardy's, but only watch every once in awhile, and as a result, I only save the tournaments. Right now, we're watching the All Star Tournament from February/March having recently finished the Teen Tournament. All the others, I delete when I think about it.

Didn't realize what this guy was doing until I popped into this thread, so I guess we'll have to watch some. Unfortunately, I already deleted all the ones prior to yesterday.


----------



## astrohip

I watch when I have time, and skip to FJ when I don't. But I've been watching James play, just to see what/how he does. Not just his wagering, but his knowledge is incredible.


----------



## longrider

spartanstew said:


> So, we record all the Jeopardy's, but only watch every once in awhile, and as a result, I only save the tournaments. Right now, we're watching the All Star Tournament from February/March having recently finished the Teen Tournament. All the others, I delete when I think about it.
> 
> Didn't realize what this guy was doing until I popped into this thread, so I guess we'll have to watch some. Unfortunately, I already deleted all the ones prior to yesterday.


Recording on a TiVo? Undelete!


----------



## markymark_ctown

$119k on today’s airing. Now the top 6 daily winning totals...


----------



## spartanstew

longrider said:


> Recording on a TiVo? Undelete!


DirecTV DVR


----------



## mattack

SPOILER ALERT.. just kidding, in this case, I came into the thread.. but CNNBRK did spoil it and I tweeted back at them. (I get twitter via SMS, so it's not as direct of "me going to look for it").

I'm fully caught up on Jeopardy for the first time in a long time.. but I do have a bunch of OLD episodes recorded for some reason. I checked a couple last night, and a few have parts of other shows in them, then the previous show was shifted later due to sports or something and Jeopardy didn't air at the right time.. but I also have I guess some reruns of tournaments during the summer or something.. Will probably eventually skim through most of those and nuke since I _probably_ have seen them.

I even watched last night's and then noted down the total -- in case it was preempted today.. (it's preempted enough that I make sure the ending total from one night goes to the beginning of the next ep, to show if I've skipped an ep).


----------



## astrohip

spartanstew said:


> DirecTV DVR


I use both a DirecTV Genie and a TiVo. That's one of my biggest complaints, is the lack of undelete on the Genie.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Jeopardy is usually my bedtime viewing - and I have to watch fairly or my 91-y-o Fil emails us all about it along with the baseball scores (I guess we can't look them up ourselves, and who cares about the Rays anyway!!).

tonight, however, it was spoiled by USA Today and even FlipBoard as they raced to tell the world that he broke the $1 million mark!

Yes, it's compelling viewing, but are you cheering FOR him or, like many people who would tune in to Mohammed Ali, wanting to see him lose?

My DW made the comment about Ken Jennings and how the woman who 'beat' him was defeated the very next day. I had to point out that she didn't actually beat him, he got FJ wrong nd beat himself - otherwise he'd probably still be on it (not really)!


----------



## ej42137

TonyTheTiger said:


> My DW made the comment about Ken Jennings and how the woman who 'beat' him was defeated the very next day. I had to point out that she didn't actually beat him, he got FJ wrong nd beat himself - otherwise he'd probably still be on it (not really)!


Nancy Zerg got the answer right and Ken did not, she beat him fair and square. Some days you eat the bear, some days the bear eats you.

Ken often got FJ wrong, but usually either he had enough money so that it didn't matter or, everyone else got it wrong too. (Except for this time, of course.)


----------



## Hank

Let's put Ken Jennings up against this guy.


----------



## astrohip

Hank said:


> Let's put Ken Jennings up against this guy.


Ken Jennings Rooting for James Holzhauer to Kick His Jeopardy! Record in the Ass


----------



## Peter000

Hank said:


> Let's put Ken Jennings up against this guy.


If Jeopardy goes on after Trebek, I'm sure it'll happen eventually.


----------



## pdhenry

Ken has spoken about this - he's confident that Holzhauer would run roughshod over him. Don't forget that Jennings was a much younger man when he had his streak.


----------



## Turtleboy

James is most likely going to beat Ken's total winnings. But I don't think it's possible to beat his total games. Ken is Cal Ripken Jr. No one will ever beat that streak.

His next step is to beat Julia Collins's total games.


----------



## Hank

pdhenry said:


> Ken has spoken about this - he's confident that Holzhauer would run roughshod over him. Don't forget that Jennings was a much younger man when he had his streak.


In the article astroship posted, he talks about that directly.


----------



## Turtleboy

I'm going to post this again in case someone missed it. It's Ken's vs. James's stats, updated daily.

A James Holzhauer vs. Ken Jennings Statistical Comparison - The Jeopardy! Fan


----------



## pdhenry

This is an interesting graphic, from a Five Thirty-Eight article about Holzhaur's Daily Double strategy:


----------



## DevdogAZ

It seems statistically insignificant that the Daily Double was found, on average, as the 17th clue in 2001 and now is found, on average, as the 16th clue. I wonder why they felt that was a significant fact to highlight.


----------



## Hank

I'd like to see those as percentages.


----------



## Jonathan_S

Hank said:


> I'd like to see those as percentages.


Assuming I didn't make any typos in Excel that should be (reproducing the shading based on results took longer than getting the table of percentages )


----------



## Hank

Wow.. thanks... vacation day?


----------



## stellie93

I always thought they were mostly in rows 3 and 4. I was right about the top 2 rows, but I'm surprised there are that many in the bottom row. I thought he was starting in the bottom row to build up some money before he hit the doubles.


----------



## astrohip

stellie93 said:


> I thought he was starting in the bottom row to build up some money before he hit the doubles.


He is. Hitting a DD is not his goal that early.


----------



## DevdogAZ

stellie93 said:


> I always thought they were mostly in rows 3 and 4. I was right about the top 2 rows, but I'm surprised there are that many in the bottom row. I thought he was starting in the bottom row to build up some money before he hit the doubles.


He's clearly weighed the risk of getting a DD early in the round against the reward of racking up more money in the bottom row and decided the risk is worth the reward.

Also, don't discount the psychological effect it has on his opponents if he quickly builds up $5,000 and then hits a true DD before they've had much chance to even buzz in.


----------



## JTAnderson

What a look of disappointment on his face when he got the DD on the very first pick yesterday.


----------



## Turtleboy

He'll lose when either someone else gets the daily doubles and bets big, or if he bets big and misses it.


----------



## astrohip

Turtleboy said:


> He'll lose when either someone else gets the daily doubles and bets big, or if he bets big and misses it.


I think two things have to happen for him to lose. He doesn't have a lock, and second, misses a FJ and someone else gets it. Your scenario will lead to him not having a lock, but then he'll still need to miss FJ.

That's why he's good for a while. You need something to happen that is rare (no lock), and then missing FJ, also rare. His lock percentage is 93%, his FJ percentage is also the exact same, 93%. The odds of both happening are slim.


----------



## Turtleboy

astrohip said:


> I think two things have to happen for him to lose. He doesn't have a lock, and second, misses a FJ and someone else gets it. Your scenario will lead to him not having a lock, but then he'll still need to miss FJ.
> 
> That's why he's good for a while. You need something to happen that is rare (no lock), and then missing FJ, also rare. His lock percentage is 93%, his FJ percentage is also the exact same, 93%. The odds of both happening are slim.


Something like this.


----------



## Turtleboy

I do remember that when Ken lost, it leaked weeks before it aired.


----------



## MacThor

Turtleboy said:


> Something like this.


I still can't believe that's the one he went out on, all these years later. My FJ percentage would be embarrassingly low if I tracked it, but that one I knew right away.


----------



## hapster85

MacThor said:


> I still can't believe that's the one he went out on, all these years later. My FJ percentage would be embarrassingly low if I tracked it, but that one I knew right away.


Yeah, I've always thought, did he miss that it said "white collar"? FedEx's seasonal employees are obviously not white collar. Part of me has always wondered if he wasn't just subconsciously ready to be done.


----------



## NatasNJ

Based on how he is just DESTROYING people I can't see him losing anytime soon. He is making the game next to impossible for his opponenets by early into the 2nd round. Most of his final jeopardys he can wager 50k and STILL has 0% chance of an opponent of catching him. It is crazy. His buzz in game is the difference. He is so spot on with it.


----------



## Peter000

NatasNJ said:


> His buzz in game is the difference. He is so spot on with it.


This.


----------



## Mikeguy

TonyTheTiger said:


> Jeopardy is usually my bedtime viewing - and I have to watch fairly or my 91-y-o Fil emails us all about it along with the baseball scores (I guess we can't look them up ourselves, and who cares about the Rays anyway!!).
> 
> tonight, however, it was spoiled by USA Today and even FlipBoard as they raced to tell the world that he broke the $1 million mark!
> 
> Yes, it's compelling viewing, but are you cheering FOR him or, like many people who would tune in to Mohammed Ali, wanting to see him lose?
> 
> My DW made the comment about Ken Jennings and how the woman who 'beat' him was defeated the very next day. I had to point out that she didn't actually beat him, he got FJ wrong nd beat himself - otherwise he'd probably still be on it (not really)!


I watch to see the marvel of what is occurring. I must say (and please don't flame me for it), but there is something about this guy (and this type of guy) who doesn't jive with me. But I don't root against (or, really, for him as much as for his achievement).


----------



## 3D

I root for him for the same reason I root for an amazing athlete, the thrill of witnessing greatness. On another note, something about his facial expressions bothered me and I finally figured it out. He smiles like Ed Grimley, I must say.


----------



## jcondon

stellie93 said:


> In a way it's boring, but then it's like an accident when you can't look away. Those poor contestants....





markymark_ctown said:


> Boring? No way!
> 
> I think it's pretty compelling tv. I'm an occasional watcher of Jeopardy but have been watching nightly the last couple weeks.


My wife hates it and wants him to lose. Personally I find it interesting. Sooner or later he will lose and we will get a new champion. Until then I am going to enjoy the ride.


----------



## Ruth

He is just amazing to watch. How is this guy going to lose!?! I love how all-business he is, too -- one-word category names always, no wasting time with please or any smalltalk, etc. Just a whole different level of seriousness going on. 

I haven't seen all of his eps, just the last week or so after he started getting so much press. But last night he seemed to have switched his strategy from what I'd seen. Before, he was starting at the bottom and going side to side (so, doing all the highest-value questions first without regard to topic, then the next highest-value questions, etc.) Last night it seemed like he was starting from the bottom, but then staying within the category for a while, moving up on the board. Anybody got a theory on that? I must admit it crossed my mind that he'd reached his $1M goal and was trying to back off a little to give the other contestants some kind of chance. But maybe he was just tired, or bored and trying new things? Any thoughts?


----------



## KDeFlane

I was going to post a Season Pass alert for my region, but it has since been corrected. 

{ABC is airing the NFL Draft live today and tomorrow, which bumps our local affiliate's syndicated airing of Jeopardy! into primetime. SF Bay Area KGO-7 will air J! at 10:00pm tonight and 8:30pm Friday}


----------



## mattack

I still added a 1.5 hour end padding for tonight and will probably add padding tomorrow.. previously they've slipped sometimes.

They did email me about these since I've complained to KGO for quite a while when they preempt Jeopardy!


----------



## wouldworker

Ruth said:


> I love how all-business he is, too -- one-word category names always, no wasting time with please or any smalltalk, etc. Just a whole different level of seriousness going on.


I can't stand the players, like the woman last night and a guy the night before, who take forever to make a selection. "Can I have Rogues Gallery for 800, please?" Wasted time that might mean they can't finish the board.


----------



## Turtleboy

The lead time is still long enough where the current contestants haven't seen him on TV yet. They may have watched a couple eps of him live while waiting for their show though. I wonder if he'll still be around when new contestants have seen him play, and how, if at all, they will change their strategy.


----------



## hapster85

Even with taping 5 episodes in a day, I wouldn't think they allow contestants to watch episodes ahead of their open appearance. According to this 2016 article on Jeopardy.com, there are 46 production days per season, but it doesn't indicate how spread out those days are. One unconfirmed source indicated 2 days per week, every other week.

At his Tournament of Champions appearance, Austin Rogers joked about not being paid yet for his regular season appearance. Alex pointed off set and told him his check was on a desk "over there". Even though the 2 appearances were many weeks apart, it implied they were taped very close together.

I think the recent All-Star Team Championships were taped several months before airing.

Long story short: I don't think any of the contestants that have gone against James so far, have known in advance they were walking into a buzzsaw.


----------



## astrohip

hapster85 said:


> Long story short: I don't think any of the contestants that have gone against James so far, have known in advance they were walking into a buzzsaw.


I've been watching the faces of his opponents at various times--when he beats them to a click, when he makes DD wagers, etc. Many times, they are literally jaw dropping. The rest... frustration.

His click reflexes are amazing. When you combine a 1% click performer, with a top 10% knowledge base, you get... you can do the math.


----------



## hapster85

astrohip said:


> I've been watching the faces of his opponents at various times--when he beats them to a click, when he makes DD wagers, etc. Many times, they are literally jaw dropping. The rest... frustration.
> 
> His click reflexes are amazing. When you combine a 1% click performer, with a top 10% knowledge base, you get... you can do the math.


A lot of contestants, in general, seem to have trouble with getting the hang of ringing in. Like, if you ring in before Alex finishes reading, you lock yourself out for a moment. They're the ones you see pumping the button like a crack fiend. You have to wonder why no one tells them they look ridiculous.


----------



## Turtleboy

I'm pretty sure that they do allow people who are taping later in the day to watch the other shows.


----------



## MacThor

Turtleboy said:


> I'm pretty sure that they do allow people who are taping later in the day to watch the other shows.


In the interview with James posted earlier, he mentioned his favorite moment was when Alex dropped an S-bomb during an end-of-episode conversation, pointing to the next contestants and saying what they were thinking about having to face James.


----------



## Jon J

Holzhauer admits he is pretty knowledgeable in most areas "except ballet".


----------



## OhFiddle

It's hard to remember when watching that each week for us is only one day for James. His first two days (our two weeks) he seemed much more awkward... the smile showing teeth was indeed a bit creepy looking. Now he seems much more relaxed, presumably due to the time off and having already banked so much money!

I don't think I could do Jeopardy. I would really need some work on my weak categories: literature, geography, sports, opera, mythology, chemistry... you know basically everything they like to focus on so much! I wonder how James would do on Millionaire? I don't think I got to see Jennings on there, but did see him on that 500 Questions show where he did really poorly. You need to be aggressive to do well on Millionaire. Always amazed at the people who have a 50/50 shot at the answer to the $50,000 question, which if they get right will lock them at $50,000 and then get a free guess at the $100,000 question... and they choose to walk away instead of risk losing $25,000.


----------



## hapster85

Turtleboy said:


> I'm pretty sure that they do allow people who are taping later in the day to watch the other shows.


It's possible. Just struck me as weird that they would allow that.


MacThor said:


> In the interview with James posted earlier, he mentioned his favorite moment was when Alex dropped an S-bomb during an end-of-episode conversation, pointing to the next contestants and saying what they were thinking about having to face James.


Yeah, I still wasn't sure that meant they saw the whole thing though. They could've just been there long enough to see the end. Too bad we don't have any former contestants on the forum.


----------



## EdwPowers

KDeFlane said:


> I was going to post a Season Pass alert for my region, but it has since been corrected.
> 
> {ABC is airing the NFL Draft live today and tomorrow, which bumps our local affiliate's syndicated airing of Jeopardy! into primetime. SF Bay Area KGO-7 will air J! at 10:00pm tonight and 8:30pm Friday}


I did post a season pass alert. Here in central Florida, it is delayed until late Saturday night. So even though it is scheduled, it did get picked up, who is to say it will air on time.


----------



## Ruth

This article (a good read!) talks about contestants watching other games tape while they are waiting for theirs to start, and realizing what they are about to be up against: https://www.washingtonpost.com/arts...it-was-almost-comical/?utm_term=.ba46fb676de4


----------



## stellie93

hapster85 said:


> A lot of contestants, in general, seem to have trouble with getting the hang of ringing in. Like, if you ring in before Alex finishes reading, you lock yourself out for a moment. They're the ones you see pumping the button like a crack fiend. You have to wonder why no one tells them they look ridiculous.


Thank you--I've always wondered about this. I thought they thought their buzzer was broken--obviously they would stop the show if it was.

IMO he's still doing the teeth thing. Just how he looks, I guess. He seems like a nice guy. I love the "all in" gesture.

I wonder how far ahead they write the questions and categories. Will they try to make the questions harder? It would be funny if they unveiled a list of categories all about ballet.


----------



## Marco

For anyone who is unfamiliar, a number of us TCF peeps play fun, hard trivia at LearnedLeague.com. New-member referral season is coming up next week.

If you think you might be interested in hanging out with 10,000+ trivia lovers, including quite a few Jeopardy! veterans* such as Ken Jennings, come check out our thread in the Fun House. https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/learned-league.550240/unread

*Note: you will compete against people of similar acumen, so you won't have to take on any J! champions unless you display serious skillz of your own.


----------



## Einselen

Stumbled back into this thread two nights ago and watched Holzhauer's 16th game. I was surprised that the other contestants were using his play style and keeping with the higher points first. He is going to be hard to beat as he has the timing of the buzzer almost down. We are going to watch his run for a bit plus we knew some answers to last night's game so we didn't feel like complete morons.


----------



## Lady Honora

EdwPowers said:


> I did post a season pass alert. Here in central Florida, it is delayed until late Saturday night. So even though it is scheduled, it did get picked up, who is to say it will air on time.


Thanks. I'm in South Jersey, and I see that ABC from NYC (Channel 7) is showing Wheel after midnight, but not Jeopardy. But, Philadelphia's ABC station (Channel 16 on Fios) is showing it at 1:37 AM. I've set that to record.


----------



## astrohip

Ruth said:


> This article (a good read!) talks about contestants watching other games tape while they are waiting for theirs to start, and realizing what they are about to be up against: https://www.washingtonpost.com/arts...it-was-almost-comical/?utm_term=.ba46fb676de4


Thanks for sharing. It's rare to read a story with Jeopardy contestants being interviewed (probably because... why?), but in this case, going up against James, it made for a very interesting read.


----------



## mattack

mattack said:


> I still added a 1.5 hour end padding for tonight and will probably add padding tomorrow.. previously they've slipped sometimes.


and I really did need most of that, since it started 40 minutes after it was supposed to!


----------



## hapster85

stellie93 said:


> IMO he's still doing the teeth thing. Just how he looks, I guess. He seems like a nice guy. I love the "all in" gesture.


He has a pronounced underbite and is (probably self-consciously) lining them up when he smiles. I used to do the same with my overbite, until I realized how awkward it looks.


astrohip said:


> Thanks for sharing. It's rare to read a story with Jeopardy contestants being interviewed (probably because... why?), but in this case, going up against James, it made for a very interesting read.


Yes, very interesting, and settled a question from earlier, as to whether or not contestants were able to watch episodes being taped before their own.


----------



## mattack

THE TIVO INFO SAID IT would air at 9:30PM.. I even added 10 mins pre-padding, and hours after padding...

but now realize the email said it would air at 8:30.

DAMN.

Is there ANY way to get Friday's episode?


----------



## markymark_ctown

Friday’s highlight was the overenthusiastic lady who waved her clicker around wildly...


----------



## Peter000

mattack said:


> Is there ANY way to get Friday's episode?


It's posted to the Usenets, if you have the tools for that.


----------



## Regina

In Friday's game, Holzauer didn't find any of the Daily Doubles, but won in a runaway anyway. So he can dominate despite that. The other contestants got all the DD responses wrong-but someday there will be contestants who will not-and then someone can beat him.


----------



## trainman

Turtleboy said:


> I'm pretty sure that they do allow people who are taping later in the day to watch the other shows.


This is correct, except in the first round of a tournament, when players are sequestered if they haven't played yet. (That's so later players don't have an advantage in knowing exactly how much money they need to have to make a semifinal spot.)


----------



## EdwPowers

WFTV in central Florida had Jeopardy! scheduled for 11:35 tonight following the news. They decided to show their regular program instead. After that, they continued the schedule with Wheel of Fortune. So I guess no Jeopardy! for us.


----------



## shelly40

The opposing players really need to start searching for the DD like he does...
If only to keep him from getting it....
He bets so much on the DD, and then you’re done....


----------



## wouldworker

I'm baffled that these people can't figure out that the only way they'll have a chance to win is to bet everything when they find a DD. On Friday the woman bet $1,000 when she had $5,600. Having $6,600 isn't going to get her back in the game but $11,200 might give her a chance. James is the only player who seems to get that you're playing for points, not money. Only the person who gets the most points walks away with real money. Thinking, "$5,600 is a lot of money. I don't want to lose it all" is stupid when you're behind by well more than $5,600. You're not getting that $5,600 if you lose. You have to bet big to get back in the game. If you miss you weren't going to win anyway so being at $0 doesn't matter at that point.


----------



## astrohip

No more Shout-Outs allowed in FJ...

Rules Change: Shout-Outs No Longer Allowed In Final Jeopardy! - The Jeopardy! Fan


----------



## Peter000

I wonder if that includes vocal shout-outs?


----------



## astrohip

From gnash at jboard.tv:

BTW, if you really want to write "Hi Booger" with your FJ response, you still can, you just have to cross it out. No rule can distinguish between "What is Iowa Ohio" and "What is Iowa Hi Booger".


----------



## mattack

Peter000 said:


> It's posted to the Usenets, if you have the tools for that.


I don't think I even have access to a Usenet feed anymore.. (I think usenet would be FAR better than this or any other web forum, or most email mailing lists..)

I sure wish I could *pay* a reasonable amount (no, not $1 per episode.. maybe a quarter would be reasonable) to see it..

sheesh.


----------



## Regina

Kudos to the dude on the end podium in tonight's game (don't remember his name) who searched for (and found) a daily double, risked $12,000 of his $13,000 and prevented the game from becoming a runaway!
He and Holzauer both got FJ correct so Holzauer won, but this guy came uncomfortably close!


----------



## pdhenry

Sometimes Holzauer fumbles some (IMO) easy stuff so I was actually wondering about how to might would turn out.


----------



## Hcour

That was a nail-biter! I wasn't sure if I was rooting for Holzauer to win or lose. But I'm glad his streak is continuing so I guess it was to win.


----------



## Stephen Tu

Adam played a great game to give himself a chance but that final jeopardy wager was stupidity. Lucky for him it wasn't a triple stumper to make him kick himself forever.


----------



## MacThor

Stephen Tu said:


> Adam played a great game to give himself a chance but that final jeopardy wager was stupidity. Lucky for him it wasn't a triple stumper to make him kick himself forever.


Maybe he was going for the highest second place total. Which he did accomplish.


----------



## 3D

What did he do wrong in final jeopardy? Didn't he bet everything but $1? How is that stupidity? I'm clearly missing something.


----------



## brianric

3D said:


> What did he do wrong in final jeopardy? Didn't he bet everything but $1? How is that stupidity? I'm clearly missing something.


The person in third place.


----------



## pdhenry

To win he has to count on Holzauer getting the question wrong, so he shouldn't wager more than necessary to beat Holzauer's current score by $1.


----------



## 3D

So it's essentially the wrong move if he wants to protect second place? "Stupidity" seems a bit harsh.


----------



## trainman

3D said:


> So it's essentially the wrong move if he wants to protect second place? "Stupidity" seems a bit harsh.


It was the wrong move if he wanted to win if he and James both got the question wrong.


----------



## 3D

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## MacThor

"Stupid" seems incongruous with Highest Second Place Score Ever.
But yes, it was a bad bet.


----------



## Marco

Charles Lane of the Washington Post has a bad take.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...82d3f3d96d5_story.html?utm_term=.135f1c2ba982


----------



## Stephen Tu

pdhenry said:


> To win he has to count on Holzauer getting the question wrong, so he shouldn't wager more than necessary to beat Holzauer's current score by $1.


Not exactly. That assumes Holzhauer would bet $0 with some frequency. Which like practically never happens. The leader almost always bets to cover 2nd place's double, because it sucks to get Final Jeopardy correct and still lose, and if you get on the show (and aren't Wolf Blitzer on celebrity edition ) you should be confident enough to think yourself a favorite to get FJ right even in a category you feel weak in. And if someone is ever not going to bet to cover, it's certainly not going to be the guy who's won 1.2+MM in 17 games which you know going in.

Adam should bet an amount such that, if he loses, he is still ahead of both:
-Holzhauer's score such that James bets to barely cover Adam's double up but loses
-the 3rd place lady's score if she goes all-in and is right. (this is the critical amount given the scores as they were, as it is greater than Holzhauer's losing minimal cover bet remainder)
If I recall the scores correctly he could wager anything up to like $10-11k which would be reasonable. Leaving him with $16k which is still ahead of lady's double ($15k+) and James if he lost ($13K+). And winning that amount extra if he gets it right with James wrong.

This way, he wins 100% of the time James misses regardless if he gets it right or not and also regardless of what 3rd place does.

The way he actually wagered, if he got it wrong, he would still have lost to James even if James were wrong. And still would have lost to 3rd place if James went slightly nuts and bet it all (maybe not completely nuts for James to bet it all, since sensible 2nd place wager is always going to beat James anyway if James misses, so he might as well assume correct and maximize his win). But then again James' wager strategy seems correct as all too often 2nd place (and 3rd!!) makes stupid wagers like yesterday.

3rd place lady also screwed up by betting nothing; she should try to bet enough to get ahead of James' cover wager, so that she can win if James misses + 2nd place is stupid and busts himself. Her actual bet means she never wins unless both opps go nuts; she should give herself a chance when only she gets the right question.

The "highest 2nd place losing total" gets you into the record books for now but is worthless financially since you only get $2k for 2nd place regardless of your score, only 1st place gets the actual money wagered and won on the show.


----------



## mattack

pdhenry said:


> Sometimes Holzauer fumbles some (IMO) easy stuff so I was actually wondering about how to might would turn out.


I haven't seen this ep, and missed the ep before that (stupid KGO)..

anyway, in one of the interviews, I think posted in this thread, he said Ken Jennings was actually better at trivia than he is. He's just faster/doing the high value answers first.


----------



## hapster85

Marco said:


> Charles Lane of the Washington Post has a bad take.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...82d3f3d96d5_story.html?utm_term=.135f1c2ba982


So he's a menace because he starts at the bottom, answering the (presumably) harder questions first? He's hardly the first to try a strategy other than a top-down approach. Nothing is stopping the other contestants from also trying his approach. A few have tried, but you still have to ring in first and answer correctly.

James isn't unbeatable. No one is. It's just a question of when. Everyone stumbles. He came close on Monday. Eventually, someone will be there to take advantage. And until then, it's fun to watch.


----------



## Hcour

From the article: *Among its repercussions is the quirky, backward Q&A format of "Jeopardy!" itself. Creator Merv Griffin sold the show to NBC in 1964 by pointing out that there could be no repeat of the "21" scam if the object of the game was to come up with the right question.
*
This is ridiculous and makes no sense. The answer-first-then-the-question thing is just a gimmick (a very good gimmick), the contestants are still actually answering questions and those _answers_ could be supplied in a scam just the same as with any other game show.


----------



## lambertman

Well, that's the story he told NBC. It doesn't matter that the story itself is silly.


----------



## Hcour

lambertman said:


> Well, that's the story he told NBC. It doesn't matter that the story itself is silly.


? I'm not sure what your point is. Griffin's logic is absurd, ridiculous, silly. Yes.


----------



## lambertman

My bad, it sounded to me like you were questioning the truthfulness of the anecdote. Carry on.


----------



## Hcour

Ah! No, just questioning Griffin's ersatz logic.


----------



## hapster85

Hcour said:


> Ah! No, just questioning Griffin's ersatz logic.


It didn't have to make sense. They just had to buy what he was selling.


----------



## Hcour

hapster85 said:


> It didn't have to make sense. They just had to buy what he was selling.


I didn't say it had to make sense. I just said that it made no sense.

I'm not sure why folks keep reading stuff into my post that I didn't say.


----------



## hapster85

Hcour said:


> I didn't say it had to make sense. I just said that it made no sense.
> 
> I'm not sure why folks keep reading stuff into my post that I didn't say.


I didn't say that you said that it had to make sense. I was simply saying that he said what he said to sell the show. I quoted you for clarity, because your comment was the part of the conversation I was continuing with. Had I not quoted you, and others had posted between us, it may have appeared I was commenting on their post, rather than yours.

tl;dr: You're reading into my comment, while complaining I'm reading into yours.


----------



## Marco

Girls, you're both pretty.

Can we get back to Jeopardy? Please? (Yo.)


----------



## jay_man2

Marco said:


> Girls, you're both pretty.
> 
> Can we get back to Jeopardy? Please? (Yo.)


Homey don't play dat.


----------



## hapster85

Marco said:


> Girls, you're both pretty.
> 
> Can we get back to Jeopardy? Please? (Yo.)




So... How long until James eclipses Ken's 74 day total? End of next week?


----------



## MacThor

Somebody check my math:

Adam's betting range on Monday night should have been $0-$11,399, to accomplish:

Adam wins if James gets it wrong.
Adam cannot finish worse than second.


----------



## Stephen Tu

MacThor said:


> Somebody check my math:
> 
> Adam's betting range on Monday night should have been $0-$11,399, to accomplish:
> 
> Adam wins if James gets it wrong.
> Adam cannot finish worse than second.


Yes, exactly right. The recaps on jboard.tv calculate the optimal wagering ranges.


----------



## MacThor

Thanks for the link! I'm not enough of a Jeop-head to follow that closely, but I'm paying attention now.


----------



## 3D

MacThor said:


> Somebody check my math:
> 
> Adam's betting range on Monday night should have been $0-$11,399, to accomplish:
> 
> Adam wins if James gets it wrong.
> Adam cannot finish worse than second.





Stephen Tu said:


> Yes, exactly right. The recaps on jboard.tv calculate the optimal wagering ranges.


Ok, here's where I get confused again. IIRC, James wound up betting just enough to beat Adam if Adam doubled up when getting it right, so if Adam had bet as you're suggesting (which is apparently consistent with the jboard.tv calculations) and James did get it wrong, he would have lost, whereas the way he did bet (all but a dollar) he would have won. I get that I'm playing hindsight and statistically the range you are suggesting might have the highest probability of success, but James bet exactly how I thought he would given his unusual predicament of going against someone who could catch him and I can't disagree with Adam if he thought his only choice was to bet the house and hope James was wrong.


----------



## Stephen Tu

3D said:


> Ok, here's where I get confused again. IIRC, James wound up betting just enough to beat Adam if Adam doubled up when getting it right, so if Adam had bet as you're suggesting (which is apparently consistent with the jboard.tv calculations) and James did get it wrong, he would have lost, whereas the way he did bet (all but a dollar) he would have won.


Scores entering FJ: James:33517 Adam:27000 Jasmine:7800.

If James gets it right, Adam always loses, so his bet is immaterial (except to stay ahead of Jasmine, to finish 2nd and win $2000 instead of $1000).

If James gets it wrong, James loses at least $20484, because he is trying to beat Adam's hypothetical 54000 on a double (33517+20484 = 54001). On the actual show James bet an extra $16, rounding up to 20500, for easier math, the extra $16 is going to be immaterial.

So Adam should assume if James gets it wrong, James ends with 33517-20484 = 13033. *which he will beat no matter what as long as he doesn't wager too much*. And he can always beat Jasmine as long as he doesn't wager too much.

The idea is to win all the time when James misses, *AND NOT HAVE TO GET IT RIGHT YOURSELF*.

If Adam bet the max 11399 as suggested, AND MISSED, he ends with 27000-11399 = 15601. *Which beats James's hypothetical 13033 if James misses*. And also beats Jasmine's $15600 if she doubles up.



> his only choice was to bet the house and hope James was wrong


His only hope is James gets it wrong. If James gets it wrong, if Adam gets it right he wins. But if James gets it wrong, and Adam gets it wrong, Adam only wins if he *DOESN'T* bet the house.

Betting the house wins you more money if you are right and James misses. But it means you lose if you are wrong. Betting a sensible amount guarantees the win when James misses, which is massively more important than your final score. The money more likely can be made up in the following game(s) facing almost certainly less formidable opponents.

The time Adam was supposed to bet the house was on his last daily double, not Final Jeopardy. If he didn't hit that one he was screwed anyway. If he hit it he wants the extra $2k to maybe have a prayer of getting ahead of James with the clues left. It's best to have the lead going into FJ so you can win just by being right, and not have to rely on a James miss.


----------



## MacThor

Stephen Tu said:


> Scores entering FJ: James:33517 Adam:27000 Jasmine:7800.
> 
> If James gets it right, Adam always loses, so his bet is immaterial (except to stay ahead of Jasmine, to finish 2nd and win $2000 instead of $1000).
> 
> If James gets it wrong, James loses at least $20484, because he is trying to beat Adam's hypothetical 54000 on a double (33517+20484 = 54001). On the actual show James bet an extra $16, rounding up to 20500, for easier math, the extra $16 is going to be immaterial.
> 
> So Adam should assume if James gets it wrong, James ends with 33517-20484 = 13033. *which he will beat no matter what as long as he doesn't wager too much*. And he can always beat Jasmine as long as he doesn't wager too much.
> 
> The idea is to win all the time when James misses, *AND NOT HAVE TO GET IT RIGHT YOURSELF*.
> 
> If Adam bet the max 11399 as suggested, AND MISSED, he ends with 27000-11399 = 15601. *Which beats James's hypothetical 13033 if James misses*. And also beats Jasmine's $15600 if she doubles up.
> 
> His only hope is James gets it wrong. If James gets it wrong, if he gets it right he wins. But if James gets it wrong, and Adam gets it wrong, Adam only wins if he *DOESN'T* bet the house.
> 
> Betting the house wins you more money if you are right and James misses. But it means you lose if you are wrong. Betting a sensible amount guarantees the win when James misses, which is massively more important than your final score. The money more likely can be made up in the following game(s) facing almost certainly less formidable opponents.
> 
> The time Dave was supposed to bet the house was on his last daily double, not Final Jeopardy. If he didn't hit that one he was screwed anyway. If he hit it he wants the extra $2k to maybe have a prayer of getting ahead of James with the clues left. It's best to have the lead going into FJ so you can win just by being right, and not have to rely on a James miss.


And this is why I gave the range. A $0 bet accomplishes the same things. It only hurts Adam ($11399 in potential lost earnings) if he gets it right and James is wrong. On the same token, a $11399 bet only hurts Adam (lost earnings again) if they are both wrong. _But he still wins the game._


----------



## 3D

I keep showing my own ignorance in this thread. I totally misremembered how close it was. For some reason, I thought James had almost double but not quite of what Adam had.


----------



## JTAnderson

Are they purposely putting the daily double (of the Jeopardy round) in the bottom row to mess with James?


----------



## Stephen Tu

It could be argued that Adam's optimal wager is $0, on the following logic:

1. I'm only going to win if James misses.
2. James is so fricking good that if he misses, the clue will be so hard that I'm likely to also get it wrong.
3. So if it's more likely that I'm wrong than right, to max my winnings I shouldn't bet anything, keeping the full $27k in the both miss scenario.


----------



## astrohip

Does it seem like James is getting more conservative with his DD wagering? For example, on today's 3rd DD, he had around $40K, his closest competitor had $8K. He wagered $11K. He could have wagered twice that much, and still had a 2-1 lead if he's wrong. The old James would have wagered $25K. Or am I remembering wrong?



JTAnderson said:


> Are they purposely putting the daily double (of the Jeopardy round) in the bottom row to mess with James?


Zero chance of that. They will never, ever take any actions--clues, DD placement, categories, etc--based on an individual contestant. Never.

Having said that, I suppose it's possible they could make some strategic changes in between seasons, based on previous seasons.


----------



## Stephen Tu

astrohip said:


> Does it seem like James is getting more conservative with his DD wagering? For example, on today's 3rd DD, he had around $40K, his closest competitor had $8K. He wagered $11K. He could have wagered twice that much, and still had a 2-1 lead if he's wrong. The old James would have wagered $25K. Or am I remembering wrong?


Maybe he was a bit scared off by the previous match close-call. But I think it depends on how many clues are remaining, if he has a runaway locked already he probably wants to remain somewhat comfortably above (2nd place + value of remaining clues)*2. He doesn't have much time to accurately calculate this so maybe he just went a bit low. Also I think he has a habit of betting certain amounts as date shout-outs to family (anniversary, birthdays, etc.)

He still ended up with a fifth best of all time total for the day, so it didn't hurt him that much.


----------



## astrohip

Stephen Tu said:


> He still ended up with a fifth best of all time total for the day, so it didn't hurt him that much.


Only fifth! See, he's losing his edge.


----------



## hapster85

At his current rate of $76,400 per day, James could reach Ken Jennings' in less than 2 weeks. Less than half the time it took Ken to reach $2.5 million.


----------



## mattack

hapster85 said:


> So he's a menace because he starts at the bottom, answering the (presumably) harder questions first? He's hardly the first to try a strategy other than a top-down approach. Nothing is stopping the other contestants from also trying his approach. A few have tried, but you still have to ring in first and answer correctly.


I'm forgetting the names, but wasn't there a guy that did the "jump around to find the Daily Double" in the past few years, BEFORE everybody got mad(*) at the Asian guy who did the same thing?

(*) minor news item, really. Less so than the current Jeopardy coverage.


----------



## hapster85

mattack said:


> I'm forgetting the names, but wasn't there a guy that did the "jump around to find the Daily Double" in the past few years, BEFORE everybody got mad(*) at the Asian guy who did the same thing?
> 
> (*) minor news item, really. Less so than the current Jeopardy coverage.


Probably, although I can't recall who it might have been. No idea why not always going top down upsets some people. If they don't clear the board, that approach leaves the most money on the table.

I can understand starting at the top to get your feet wet, especially with a complicated category. But otherwise, why not go for broke?


----------



## mattack

this is very tiny, but just having to say out the whole title of the category takes time.. even if you're changing values, you can say "Same category, $800".

I really wonder if this new higher-to-lower will become the norm.

but yeah, starting with lower can give you easier questions in a "weird" category (especially their gimmick categories, that I like, like before & after and variants of that).. and going lower to higher obviously lets you *potentially* add up before hitting the more-often-to-happen-at-higher-values DDs.


----------



## Unbeliever

mattack said:


> I'm forgetting the names, but wasn't there a guy that did the "jump around to find the Daily Double" in the past few years, BEFORE everybody got mad(*) at the Asian guy who did the same thing?
> 
> (*) minor news item, really. Less so than the current Jeopardy coverage.


Arthur Chu, imitating Chuck Forrest. You probably read it in this thread: Jeopardy: Just Noticed This

--Carlos V.


----------



## MacThor

Stephen Tu said:


> It could be argued that Adam's optimal wager is $0, on the following logic:
> 
> 1. I'm only going to win if James misses.
> 2. James is so fricking good that if he misses, the clue will be so hard that I'm likely to also get it wrong.
> 3. So if it's more likely that I'm wrong than right, to max my winnings I shouldn't bet anything, keeping the full $27k in the both miss scenario.


When the range is so wide that will result in the same "standings" I would wager based on my confidence in the category. But I totally see your point. If you're in Adam's position at that point, you are rooting for a triple-stumper FJ.


----------



## stellie93

I wonder how long this teacher's comp lasts--hopefully only a week.


----------



## getbak

It's a standard two-week tournament. The regular episodes return on May 20.


----------



## Martha

getbak said:


> It's a standard two-week tournament. The regular episodes return on May 20.


Don't they go on summer hiatus soon after that?


----------



## trainman

mattack said:


> this is very tiny, but just having to say out the whole title of the category takes time.. even if you're changing values, you can say "Same category, $800".


If I recall correctly (it's been 9 years since I've been invited to a tryout, where they cover some of this when you play the mock game), they tell you not to say "same category," but using a shortened form of the category's name is acceptable. That's primarily for the benefit of the crew member(s) operating the graphics to more easily be able to figure out which category you chose.


----------



## pdhenry

I've noticed that James also focuses on speed of play, to answer all the clues in the time available. He's often speaking over Alex's explanation of a clue or category theme, calling out the next space.


----------



## mattack

Unbeliever said:


> Arthur Chu, imitating Chuck Forrest. You probably read it in this thread: Jeopardy: Just Noticed This
> 
> --Carlos V.


that's funny, because I did see Chuck Forrest show up on another news report (CNN I think) about the current guy's streak... yeah, they did say it was Chuck's technique, though strangely part of the J clip they showed showed him picking lower valued clues.

and yeah, Chuck was on much longer ago than I thought.


----------



## mattack

pdhenry said:


> I've noticed that James also focuses on speed of play, to answer all the clues in the time available. He's often speaking over Alex's explanation of a clue or category theme, calling out the next space.


I finally saw someone do something similar on the dumb but still vaguely entertaining(*) Fox show "Mental Samurai". Most people seem to wait for the entire question to be read, and to "show your work" by thinking it out.. one or two people recently talk over the reading of the question, and just answer as quickly as possible. (There's a lot of "dead time" in it with the machine moving them around, reading the question, etc..)

(*) Then again, I watched the John McEnroe game show "The Chair" where he's spazzing at people and they have to keep their heart rate down while answering questions.


----------



## KDeFlane

getbak said:


> It's a standard two-week tournament. The regular episodes return on May 20.


I thought they were done with filming for the season, and we wouldn't get new episodes until September. Is May 20 another special block, like college or kids' week?


----------



## astrohip

KDeFlane said:


> I thought they were done with filming for the season, and we wouldn't get new episodes until September. Is May 20 another special block, like college or kids' week?


I believe they are done FILMING for the season, but not done AIRING for the season. Someone with a better understanding of the filming/airing schedule will chime in, I'm sure.


----------



## hapster85

astrohip said:


> I believe they are done FILMING for the season, but not done AIRING for the season. Someone with a better understanding of the filming/airing schedule will chime in, I'm sure.


Yeah, I think Jeopardy usually goes into the summer before reruns start.


----------



## lambertman

There are only six weeks of reruns per year. new eps air well into August.


----------



## trainman

I found one source that says the last airdate of this season is Friday, July 26. (And Alex's health willing, the new season will start Monday, September 9.)


----------



## Mikeguy

trainman said:


> I found one source that says the last airdate of this season is Friday, July 26. (And Alex's health willing, the new season will start Monday, September 9.)


So that gives the current contestant time to get up to, what, $10M+ before the end of the season?


----------



## TonyD79

trainman said:


> I found one source that says the last airdate of this season is Friday, July 26. (And Alex's health willing, the new season will start Monday, September 9.)


According to IMDb, the last few seasons ended the last week of July. Any overlaps into August was because that's how the week ended.


----------



## lambertman

I had the exact dates wrong, and I apologize for that. Had the six weeks part though


----------



## hapster85

Yes, I recall Alex making a comment during an episode a few seasons ago, that it was July and they were still airing new episodes. I think even Wheel had gone into reruns by that point.


----------



## waynomo

Lol


----------



## trainman

Most interesting fact from this article on James is that one of the local advertisers on Las Vegas "Jeopardy!" broadcasts created a special commercial congratulating him.

'Jeopardy!' sensation James Holzhauer is a winning hand for Las Vegas


----------



## JTAnderson

waynomo said:


> Lol


Even though Ken's tweet was directed at Thermal, James responded "Challenge accepted."


----------



## Hank

Do winners span across seasons?


----------



## astrohip

Hank said:


> Do winners span across seasons?


Yes, they do. Ken Jennings spanned the 2004 Summer Hiatus.

So whoever wins the last game of any season spans across seasons.


----------



## Turtleboy

There will still be more season broadcast after the Teacher's Tournament, but filming has wrapped for the season. It will be interesting to see if he carries over.


----------



## Hank

I assume there's no studio audience.

That must be a really hard secret for him to keep either way. What does he do for "work"? If he has a regular job, does he have to take all this time off out of vacation time? What about if/when he goes back in September for the next season filming? "Hi boss, I need to request additional vacation time in September"... "what for?"... "uh, I haven't done enough sightseeing in Hollywood??". 

edit: Ok, he's a pro sports gambler, so I guess he's self employed. nevermind.


----------



## waynomo

Hank said:


> I assume there's no studio audience.
> 
> That must be a really hard secret for him to keep either way. What does he do for "work"? If he has a regular job, does he have to take all this time off out of vacation time? What about if/when he goes back in September for the next season filming? "Hi boss, I need to request additional vacation time in September"... "what for?"... "uh, I haven't done enough sightseeing in Hollywood??".


There is a studio audience.

He's a professional gambler. (so no problem with setting his own schedule)

In the past they've managed to keep the results from spreading. In this day and age of social media I suspect a spoiler will emerge.


----------



## Hank

I just can't see an entire studio audience keeping quiet for that long the day he loses.

Two things I noticed: He still has a long way to go to beat KJ on number of games won. Also, he has all 10 spots of the top 10 in single game winnings (and probably more than 10, but that's just a top-10 list).

Hall of Fame | Jeopardy.com

Who thinks he'll beat KJ in number of games won?


----------



## jcondon

Hank said:


> Who thinks he'll beat KJ in number of games won?


He has a LONG way to go to make it to 75 games. I wouldn't be shocked if he gets stopped before then. One bad game and he could be done.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

jcondon said:


> He has a LONG way to go to make it to 75 games. I wouldn't be shocked if he gets stopped before then. One bad game and he could be done.


LOL. You don't say.


----------



## jcondon

DUDE_NJX said:


> LOL. You don't say.


I do. LOL


----------



## hapster85

Hank said:


> If he has a regular job, does he have to take all this time off out of vacation time? What about if/when he goes back in September for the next season filming? "Hi boss, I need to request additional vacation time in September"... "what for?"... "uh, I haven't done enough sightseeing in Hollywood??".
> 
> edit: Ok, he's a pro sports gambler, so I guess he's self employed. nevermind.


His 22 appearances thus far have amounted to 5 taping days. They tape 5 episodes per day, couple of days a week. So even if he worked a regular job, it's not as much time off as it seems on TV.


----------



## Hank

I know it's 5 shows taped per day, I was really commenting on the gap between now and "then" (future).

But I can't imagine how exhausted one must be after taping 22 shows like that at the end of the week. I wonder how long it takes to tape one show, and how long they have between shows to relax both mentally and physically.


----------



## Turtleboy

Ken Jennings's loss leaked out pretty quickly.


----------



## waynomo

Turtleboy said:


> Ken Jennings's loss leaked out pretty quickly.


I'm not surprised. I didn't know about it. In this day and age I don't think I'll be able to avoid any spoilers. Jeopardy news regularly shows up in my news feeds and Twitter, etc.

ETA: /humblebrag Also my son knows James.


----------



## jcondon

waynomo said:


> I'm not surprised. I didn't know about it. In this day and age I don't think I'll be able to avoid any spoilers. Jeopardy news regularly shows up in my news feeds and Twitter, etc.


Last week twice on CNN my wife had it spoiled by the morning talking heads. I don't follow too many Jeopardy stories on my phone or computer but have clicked on a few in the last week or two. Just waiting for Googles news feed to spoil it.

Personally I wouldn't be that upset if I did know but still nice to watch the episodes each evening and not know for sure if he wins or not and if he does by how much.


----------



## waynomo

Hank said:


> I know it's 5 shows taped per day, I was really commenting on the gap between now and "then" (future).
> 
> But I can't imagine how exhausted one must be after taping 22 shows like that at the end of the week. I wonder how long it takes to tape one show, and how long they have between shows to relax both mentally and physically.


They pause taping between Double Jeopardy and Final Jeopardy for around 10 minutes. (so 40 minutes)

IIRC they break up the taping by taping 2 episodes and then 3. (could be the opposite) They bring in a new audience and break for lunch. That break is a couple of hours.

It has been a long time since I attended a taping, but I don't think the break between shows was that long. Less than 30 minutes is my recollection.


----------



## hapster85

waynomo said:


> They pause taping between Double Jeopardy and Final Jeopardy for around 10 minutes. (so 40 minutes)
> 
> IIRC they break up the taping by taping 2 episodes and then 3. (could be the opposite) They bring in a new audience and break for lunch. That break is a couple of hours.
> 
> It has been a long time since I attended a taping, but I don't think the break between shows was that long. Less than 30 minutes is my recollection.


This is an interesting read on the subject. They allot 45 minutes to tape each show, with 45 minute breaks in between. Tape 3 with the first audience, break for lunch, then tape the last 2 with the second audience.


----------



## waynomo

mattack said:


> Is there ANY way to get Friday's episode?





Peter000 said:


> It's posted to the Usenets, if you have the tools for that.


I haven't been on usenet in ages. 

I found episodes of various torrent sites. LMK if you're still looking for that episode and I'll try and find it and upload it someplace.


----------



## Hank

So do all the contestants bring four changes of clothing in case they're an all five shows for the day?

Or do they have a huge wardrobe and just give the winning contestant something new to wear?


----------



## stevel

Contestants bring changes of clothing.


----------



## waynomo

I think I've seen shows where the winner has worn the same outfit for a few shows/days.

I guess you would bring a few different things and if your winning streak goes for several days you can afford to go out and buy some new clothes. (First world problems)


----------



## Turtleboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124720764538707968


----------



## astrohip

Turtleboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124720764538707968


Now THAT'S how you have a twitter war.


----------



## Mikeguy

For and if it was me: it's all about the $ amount won, baby.


----------



## Peter000

The longer you play the more you win. Baby.


----------



## Mikeguy

Peter000 said:


> The longer you play the more you win. Baby.


Yep, but I'd rather have pride of greatest amount of $ won than number of shows won, if I had to choose one or the other.


----------



## Unbeliever

Man, they had softballs for that one category at the end of DJ that everyone was avoiding. *grin*

Vid/twitter link that includes the $2000 answer:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125950950340943873
--Carlos "got them all correct" V.


----------



## ej42137

I don't watch the Teacher's Tournament. It's too embarrassing.


----------



## hapster85

ej42137 said:


> I don't watch the Teacher's Tournament. It's too embarrassing.


Because you realize how much you don't know?


----------



## waynomo

If you read this article about Holzhauer James Holzhauer Was Told to Smile to Get on 'Jeopardy!' He's Smiling Now the two friends they quoted in the article are good friends with my son. (Ben Yu, Jameson Painter) That's how he knows James. He was talking to them the other night and he related this to me.

"On Twitter he followed everyone ahead of him on the all time money list and then started unfollowing them one by one as he passed them." :fearscream:

ETA: I just checked. @James_Holzhauer is only following 2 people now. Brad Rutter and Ken Jennings.


----------



## Martha

Sad to see tonight that it looked like Alex was wearing a toupee.


----------



## waynomo

Yeah. This was in my news feed. (confirming the toupee)

Alex Trebek: Cancer had me 'on the floor writhing in pain' between 'Jeopardy!' tapings


----------



## ej42137

hapster85 said:


> Because you realize how much you don't know?


Because the clues are so much easier than regular play yet the teachers don't get them. I am embarrassed for their poor showing. At least with celebrity Jeopardy (which I don't watch either) we don't expect them to be any good.


----------



## Peter000

waynomo said:


> Yeah. This was in my news feed. (confirming the toupee)
> 
> Alex Trebek: Cancer had me 'on the floor writhing in pain' between 'Jeopardy!' tapings


It sounds from that article that his treatments were successful.


----------



## hapster85

ej42137 said:


> Because the clues are so much easier than regular play yet the teachers don't get them. I am embarrassed for their poor showing. At least with celebrity Jeopardy (which I don't watch either) we don't expect them to be any good.


I don't agree that they're easier than normal for the Teachers Tournament. College and Teen Tournaments, sure.


----------



## astrohip

After watching James for a few weeks, Jeopardy almost seems boring now. Choosing clues from the top down, wagering small amounts on DD, taking a couple seconds to choose the next clue... all the things James has done to bring excitement to the game, it's like we reverted back to the 19th Century version of Jeopardy this week.


----------



## Turtleboy

hapster85 said:


> I don't agree that they're easier than normal for the Teachers Tournament. College and Teen Tournaments, sure.


They seem a little easier. But they also seem more geared towards teachers,


Spoiler



Annie Sullivan


 by either asking questions about famous teachers, or having more topics that would be a subject that would be taught in school.

Last night's


Spoiler



NATO and Warsaw Pact was incredibly easy for a FJ, even though only one of them got it. Any history teacher would have gotten it, plus you should know it if you lived during the time.


----------



## Lady Honora

waynomo said:


> Yeah. This was in my news feed. (confirming the toupee)
> 
> Alex Trebek: Cancer had me 'on the floor writhing in pain' between 'Jeopardy!' tapings


Just saw a clip of him on CBS This Morning. He's so great about all this. He tells Jane Pauley it is his challenge to the viewers. Is it a full toupee or Alex? I think it looks great. It look like he's just changed his hairstyle, the way Judge Judy just did.


----------



## waynomo

Peter000 said:


> It sounds from that article that his treatments were successful.


I think it's too early to draw any conclusions. It did sound like they are going well.

(chemo treatments can go on for months)


----------



## waynomo

Lady Honora said:


> Just saw a clip of him on CBS This Morning. He's so great about all this. He tells Jane Pauley it is his challenge to the viewers. Is it a full toupee or Alex? I think it looks great. It look like he's just changed his hairstyle, the way Judge Judy just did.


I wouldn't have noticed if it hadn't been pointed out to me.

(My wife says judge Judy is going for the RBG look. I don't think it's flattering. I don't enjoy her show anyway.)


----------



## jcondon

Turtleboy said:


> They seem a little easier. But they also seem more geared towards teachers, by either asking questions about famous teachers (Annie Sullivan), or having more topics that would be a subject that would be taught in school.


Not sure myself but are spoilers allowed in this thread?


----------



## Turtleboy

Sorry, I went back and edited, so you can delete the quote.


----------



## Marco

jcondon said:


> Not sure myself but are spoilers allowed in this thread?


"Spoilers"?

For an episode of a game show that has already aired?


----------



## Mikeguy

Marco said:


> "Spoilers"?
> 
> For an episode of a game show that has already aired?


Some people have TiVo boxes.


----------



## Marco

Mikeguy said:


> Some people have TiVo boxes.


I record the show too, and am often days behind.

But ... I have reviewed the TV forum rules twice now, and I don't see anything to scold Turtleboy for. Is this one our TCF Unwritten Rules?


----------



## jcondon

Marco said:


> I record the show too, and am often days behind.
> 
> But ... I have reviewed the TV forum rules twice now, and I don't see anything to scold Turtleboy for. Is this one our TCF Unwritten Rules?


Scolding? I was asking and even said I didn't know. Geez


----------



## Mikeguy

Marco said:


> I record the show too, and am often days behind.
> 
> But ... I have reviewed the TV forum rules twice now, and I don't see anything to scold Turtleboy for. Is this one our TCF Unwritten Rules?


I took the rules (Rules for Posting to the TV Talk Area) to mean: if a thread is about a specific show episode and the thread subject title labeled as such, spoilers are allowed without more (I still typically will put the label "*spoilers*" in the thread title, out of caution and because we don't all read the rules); if a thread is about a show generally, spoiler labels should be used. But I also tend to be cautious.


----------



## jcondon

Turtleboy said:


> Sorry, I went back and edited, so you can delete the quote.


I had already watched the episode and was honestly curious. I seldom post much in TV threads as I never can remember the rules for spoilers.

I wanted to comment on yesterdays show as well but wasn't sure if I should.


----------



## Marco

jcondon said:


> Scolding? I was asking and even said I didn't know. Geez


In that case I misconstrued your remark and I apologize.


----------



## waynomo

It's easy to add a spoiler tag. I'd certainly not post something without using one for at least a few days after the episode appeared. That's just me.


----------



## astrohip

We've been posting spoilers since day one in this thread. I really hate to start having Spoiler Tags all over the place.

My suggestion would be don't come to this thread unless you're current, or don't care about spoilers?


_ETA: Came off too harsh_


----------



## Marco

astrohip said:


> After watching James for a few weeks ... it's like we reverted back to the 19th Century version of Jeopardy this week.


I agree ... non-James contestants look like minor leaguers right now, and probably will until people have a chance to see him on TV before they tape. I have a feeling he has changed the game permanently.


----------



## hapster85

I think game show spoilers are a bit different than other shows. I don't care if someone is discussing answers or the like. The only thing I wouldn't want spoiled is when James eventually loses. I'd rather see that for myself.


----------



## waynomo

waynomo said:


> It's easy to add a spoiler tag. I'd certainly not post something without using one for at least a few days after the episode appeared. That's just me.


To amend my post . . .
I don't actually care if spoilers are posted here. There isn't anything earth shattering that happens in a game show that airs daily. I'll have plenty to ponder tomorrow. And it's about the game play just as much as it's about the clues.

I do wish there was greater use of spoiler tags in the forums. I know this has been debated a great deal here and don't want to rehash all that. I'm resigned that that will never happen so I avoid any topic that will potentially have a spoiler for something I care about. I can be pretty good about watching sporting activities on delay and avoid spoilers. (Stay off social media) I'm behind on GoT and am resigned to the fact that the ending will probably be spoiled. The best I can hope for is CRS by the time I do watch it.

I honestly never gave it much thought until my kids started talking about them. They don't like to watch previews and avoid trailers and "Next Week On..." I realized that I don't enjoy those either and stopped watching the end of the shows that have them as much as possible.


----------



## waynomo

hapster85 said:


> The only thing I wouldn't want spoiled is when James eventually loses. I'd rather see that for myself.


Good luck with that. I feel the same way, but I'm resigned to the fact that it will be spoiled. My guess is you would have to move to a monastery in Tibet for that to happen. The downside is they probably don't get TV there. (Streaming or otherwise)


----------



## Marco

"Who is a Big Hitter?"


----------



## waynomo

Marco said:


> I agree ... non-James contestants look like minor leaguers right now, and probably will until people have a chance to see him on TV before they tape. I have a feeling he has changed the game permanently.


We'll see. James combines several unique abilities that only the best of the best have. He has a wide breadth of knowledge. He is extremely quick on the button. He can deduce answers that he doesn't really know from the clues. He's willing to take big risks. It's been pointed out before that most Jeopardy players are still risk adverse. I don't think the general pool will change all that much. Yes, there will be others that emulate him. We'll have to see how often that happens.

I know his strategy would be disastrous for me.


----------



## hapster85

waynomo said:


> Good luck with that. I feel the same way, but I'm resigned to the fact that it will be spoiled. My guess is you would have to move to a monastery in Tibet for that to happen. The downside is they probably don't get TV there. (Streaming or otherwise)


You're probably right, but I'll still try. Lol


----------



## Mikeguy

waynomo said:


> To amend my post . . .
> I don't actually care if spoilers are posted here. There isn't anything earth shattering that happens in a game show that airs daily. I'll have plenty to ponder tomorrow. And it's about the game play just as much as it's about the clues.
> 
> I do wish there was greater use of spoiler tags in the forums. I know this has been debated a great deal here and don't want to rehash all that. I'm resigned that that will never happen so I avoid any topic that will potentially have a spoiler for something I care about. I can be pretty good about watching sporting activities on delay and avoid spoilers. (Stay off social media) I'm behind on GoT and am resigned to the fact that the ending will probably be spoiled. The best I can hope for is CRS by the time I do watch it.
> 
> I honestly never gave it much thought until my kids started talking about them. They don't like to watch previews and avoid trailers and "Next Week On..." I realized that I don't enjoy those either and stopped watching the end of the shows that have them as much as possible.


Just parenthetically: as the thread's originator, you always can ask one of the forum moderators to append a "*spoilers*" note to the thread's subject heading, should you be so inclined. (I wish that the software would allow a thread originator to edit the subject heading directly.)


----------



## Wil

Marco said:


> ... I have reviewed the TV forum rules twice now, and I don't see anything to scold Turtleboy for. Is this one our TCF Unwritten Rules?


It's written, in sub-paragraph 22 (you may not have caught that): "Members are required to scold Turtleboy regularly. and insufficiently high scold ratios will result in bans until reasonable ratios are restored."


----------



## madscientist

Mikeguy has it right. The rules are really simple, and are all based on the title of the thread.

If the thread names a specific episode in the title, information from that episode (and all previous episodes) are not spoilers and don't need to be tagged. Note previews are NOT considered part of the episode.

If the thread contains the word "spoilers" in the title, spoilers don't need to be tagged.

For any other form of thread title, all spoilers must be tagged.

"Spoilers" are information obtained outside of the episode (previews, internet, articles, specials, etc.).

That's pretty much it. If a thread is created with the wrong title, moderators can be asked to change it.


----------



## hapster85

Wil said:


> It's written, in sub-paragraph 22 (you may not have caught that): "Members are required to scold Turtleboy regularly. and insufficiently high scold ratios will result in bans until reasonable ratios are restored."


----------



## markymark_ctown

CBS Sunday Morning interview from this morning:

"Jeopardy!" host Alex Trebek on his cancer diagnosis - CBS News


----------



## DeDondeEs

markymark_ctown said:


> CBS Sunday Morning interview from this morning:
> 
> "Jeopardy!" host Alex Trebek on his cancer diagnosis - CBS News


He has the right attitude to fight this thing for sure. I can't even imagine.

As far as spoilers for when James actually loses, being here in Las Vegas (where he lives, and on the west coast) I don't think there will be any avoiding it once the news gets out.


----------



## Turtleboy

Funny podcast.

https://www.npr.org/2019/05/10/722198188/episode-912-how-uncle-jamie-broke-jeopardy


----------



## mattack

Martha said:


> Sad to see tonight that it looked like Alex was wearing a toupee.


wow, ok, I totally couldn't tell, during the CBS Sunday Morning interview.


----------



## mattack

Mikeguy said:


> Some people have TiVo boxes.


heck, I used to be many many weeks behind.. I still have a bunch of old episodes recorded, and I don't know why.. they aren't weekend episodes (at least a bunch I checked), some were reruns of tournaments last year I think.. but I even have a few episodes randomly from years before that. I should just nuke them..

but anyway, even I wouldn't've been really POed about spoilers. (I think I did joke about it previously in this thread.)


----------



## pdhenry

mattack said:


> wow, ok, I totally couldn't tell, during the CBS Sunday Morning interview.


He was very open about the toupee during the interview. I commented to my wife that it showed that with enough money you can get a toupee that looks really good.


----------



## Regina

The toupee is nice but it does not look like his "regular" hair-

I was happy to see a woman win the 1st semi-final of the teachers tournament tonight. Only 2 women and 7 men made it to the semis.


----------



## mattack

pdhenry said:


> He was very open about the toupee during the interview.


Yes I know, THAT'S WHY I MENTIONED IT.


----------



## pdhenry

mattack said:


> Yes I know, THAT'S WHY I MENTIONED IT.


I must have misunderstood your comment, sorry. I thought you meant you *couldn't tell *during the interview.


----------



## mattack

Turtleboy said:


> Funny podcast.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2019/05/10/722198188/episode-912-how-uncle-jamie-broke-jeopardy


The really cool thing about this is the mentions of the analytics/studying people did.. like figuring odds of DD showing up in top-2 most valuable clues but not most valuable.. and the scraping of questions from j-archive.


----------



## markymark_ctown

2 week ‘break’ over. Can James get back to his dominating ways?


----------



## Turtleboy

markymark_ctown said:


> 2 week 'break' over. Can James get back to his dominating ways?





Spoiler



Yes.


----------



## Turtleboy

Daily Cartoon: Wednesday, May 22nd


----------



## Peter000

Spoiler: Close!



To breaking the $2 million mark!


----------



## waynomo

Turtleboy said:


> Daily Cartoon: Wednesday, May 22nd


I've been thinking about this. It must suck to be a contestant right now. I think I'd call in sick or something.

There have been a couple of good players who normally probably would have won a few games.

ETA: I'm probably reading into this but yesterday it seemed like the woman's body language (red dress) was saying, "This sucks."


----------



## mattack

On the last episode of the Teacher's Tournament, before FJ, they showed what the contestants had won on the previous episode (under their current score). I don't remember them ever doing that before (they show them, then "erase the scores", at the beginning of the second episode).. Have they done it that way before?


----------



## waynomo

mattack said:


> On the last episode of the Teacher's Tournament, before FJ, they showed what the contestants had won on the previous episode (under their current score). I don't remember them ever doing that before (they show them, then "erase the scores", at the beginning of the second episode).. Have they done it that way before?


Yes. That's typical for tournaments because it's the 2 day total that counts.


----------



## shelly40

I think James should change the strategy of looking for the DD so early..
If he finds it to early, he can't bet the big amounts...
That's why hes so dominant....
Well.. that... and answering 80% of the questions....


----------



## Peter000

shelly40 said:


> I think James should change the strategy of looking for the DD so early..
> If he finds it to early, he can't bet the big amounts...
> That's why hes so dominant....
> Well.. that... and answering 80% of the questions....





Spoiler



Today (Wed 5/22) he only got one of the DDs, and still got a total of over 61K. I'm sure he'd like to have more money when he finds them, but sometimes a contestant just gets "lucky" early on.


----------



## BrettStah

shelly40 said:


> I think James should change the strategy of looking for the DD so early..
> If he finds it to early, he can't bet the big amounts...
> That's why hes so dominant....
> Well.. that... and answering 80% of the questions....


He's not really looking for them early - supposedly the odds are that they are less likely to be on the top or bottom rows, so I think he targets the bottom row to build up a pot, and then moves up to the next two rows to then find the Daily Double. But sometimes the DD is on that bottom row, and that's just bad luck.


----------



## Stephen Tu

BrettStah said:


> He's not really looking for them early - supposedly the odds are that they are less likely to be on the top or bottom rows, so I think he targets the bottom row to build up a pot, and then moves up to the next two rows to then find the Daily Double. But sometimes the DD is on that bottom row, and that's just bad luck.


It seems to have been in bottom row more often than usual his most recent games.

I think going last row first is also an attempt to suck up a big portion of the value of the board before his competitors find their footing, while he still has higher advantage from more buzzer experience and not having the initial nervousness of being on TV.


----------



## waynomo

They described the 4/17 game as a prefect game since he didn't miss. However, he only got 40 questions correct. Since there are 60 clues I would think that should be a perfect game.

Is that really the only game where he hasn't missed? I haven't been paying all that close attention.


----------



## Stephen Tu

waynomo said:


> They described the 4/17 game as a prefect game since he didn't miss. However, he only got 40 questions correct. Since there are 60 clues I would think that should be a perfect game.
> 
> Is that really the only game where he hasn't missed? I haven't been paying all that close attention.


According to Jeopardy Archive he had 0 incorrect 9 times so far.

He's missed 28 times, so averaging a bit over 1 miss per game.

I don't know why they call that particular one a perfect game other than that it obliterated his own previous record.

I noticed quite a lot of his opponents had "perfect" games also, but is it impressive to go 8 for 8 when your opponent is going 38/39?


----------



## BrettStah

waynomo said:


> They described the 4/17 game as a prefect game since he didn't miss. However, he only got 40 questions correct. Since there are 60 clues I would think that should be a perfect game.
> 
> Is that really the only game where he hasn't missed? I haven't been paying all that close attention.


I thought that meant that all questions were answered correctly, regardless of player.


----------



## Jon J

I hope he get to $5 million and then Sony negotiates a buyout letting him retire "undefeated".


----------



## waynomo

BrettStah said:


> I thought that meant that all questions were answered correctly, regardless of player.


That would make more sense, but I've read/seen several articles and refer to it as his perfect game. I'll have to do some more digging.


----------



## Mikeguy

waynomo said:


> I've been thinking about this. It must suck to be a contestant right now. I think I'd call in sick or something.
> 
> There have been a couple of good players who normally probably would have won a few games.
> 
> ETA: I'm probably reading into this but yesterday it seemed like the woman's body language (red dress) was saying, "This sucks."


It's almost as if current players should be allowed to come back later (after playing now), after the current "reign."


----------



## Jonathan_S

Stephen Tu said:


> It seems to have been in bottom row more often than usual his most recent games.
> 
> I think going last row first is also an attempt to suck up a big portion of the value of the board before his competitors find their footing, while he still has higher advantage from more buzzer experience and not having the initial nervousness of being on TV.


And by sucking up the value early, I think that even if he did go bust on a Daily Double it'd be harder for his opponents to build any significant lead -- making it easier for him to recover (and hence safer to bet big early).


----------



## waynomo

Close game today. Guess who won.



Spoiler



JH


----------



## mattack

waynomo said:


> Yes. That's typical for tournaments because it's the 2 day total that counts.


I guess I sort of need proof then.. again, I remember them saying this at the VERY BEGINNING of the show, but not reminding you again of the previous day UNTIL they added it onto "today's" winnings.

the graphic looked different than the way they show anything else too.


----------



## Peter000

waynomo said:


> Close game today. Guess who won.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> JH


Any interest in a separate spoilery thread to discuss daily shows?


----------



## pdhenry

waynomo said:


> Close game today. Guess who won.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> JH


It showed up as a Google News alert on my lock screen, so good thing I had already watched.


----------



## astrohip

Peter000 said:


> Any interest in a separate spoilery thread to discuss daily shows?


Seems like a lot of trouble for a show like Jeopardy.

Most of the time, I don't really care if I'm spoiled or not. So I'll read this thread without concern. The very few times I don't want to be spoiled, I just make sure to stay out until I'm ready.

Maybe I'm an outlier like that?


----------



## pdhenry

astrohip said:


> Maybe I'm an outlier like that?


That's pretty much how this thread has run the whole time.


----------



## waynomo

Peter000 said:


> Any interest in a separate spoilery thread to discuss daily shows?


Using spoiler tags was meant as a joke. I wasn't trying to hide the almost obvious.

However it was a relatively close game today.


----------



## waynomo

They have finished taping for the season. I'm assuming that he is coming back at the start of next season. If not I think we would have heard by now.


----------



## waynomo

Jon J said:


> I hope he get to $5 million and then Sony negotiates a buyout letting him retire "undefeated".


The way the ratings are going they may pay him to stay on.


----------



## Stephen Tu

Oh man Nate could have won if he had the cojones to not leave $7400 on the table on DD2. James is too good to just try and be close, you can't count on him missing FJ. Only chance is get the DDs and go for broke.


----------



## hapster85

Yeah, Nate was using a similar strategy to James, but wasn't aggressive enough. Holding back against someone who isn't afraid of risk isn't going to work.


----------



## Stephen Tu

According to the third competitor on reddit, she & Nate were in audience for previous game and had discussed strategy they'd have to use against James. They knew of his streak, average win rate, and saw what he did previous game. So they knew they had to hunt daily doubles and go all in. Nate did so on the first one, well done, but I guess on the second one he chickened out or maybe he was overconfident that he could continue to beat James on the buzzer since he had been doing so thus far and was content with a smaller lead. His wager would have been reasonable against an ordinary contestant but against a GOAT player have to go for it. Go for the touchdown on 4th and 1 at the goal line, don't kick the field goal. Or follow the poker tournament adage "in order to live you must be willing to die".


----------



## Turtleboy

I saw her post too. They are still 2-3 weeks away from contestants who have seen James on TV before playing against him.


----------



## wouldworker

I thought that the woman would realize at some point that she had no chance and would stop buzzing in so that Nate would have more chances.

Before Final Jeopardy Alex told her that she was still in the running even though she wasn't. At best she was in the running for second place, otherwise known as "first loser".


----------



## Turtleboy

The difference between $2,000 and $1,000 may seem small compared to what James is winning. But contestants have to pay 100% of their own travel and accommodation expenses, so for the losers, it's often the difference between _losing_ money and breaking even.


----------



## Mikeguy

Turtleboy said:


> The difference between $2,000 and $1,000 may seem small compared to what James is winning. *But contestants have to pay 100% of their own travel and accommodation expenses*, so for the losers, it's often the difference between _losing_ money and breaking even.


I wasn't aware of that--it seems kinda tacky, candidly.


----------



## hapster85

I assumed that was the case for all game shows?


----------



## stellie93

So was James just having an off day, or was the other guy really faster on the buzzer than him? Which we all know is REALLY fast.


----------



## hapster85

I don't think James was having an off day. I think Nate was just able to compete on the same level. A little more aggressive with his Daily Double wagers, and Nate just might have won.


----------



## BrettStah

wouldworker said:


> I thought that the woman would realize at some point that she had no chance and would stop buzzing in so that Nate would have more chances.


Why would she care if Nate beat James or not?


----------



## wouldworker

BrettStah said:


> Why would she care if Nate beat James or not?


I read elsewhere that she and Nate had discussed strategy before their game because they saw James play in games before theirs and knew they couldn't beat him the traditional way. She was never in it but she could possibly have helped Nate by essentially quitting the game.


----------



## BrettStah

wouldworker said:


> I read elsewhere that she and Nate had discussed strategy before their game because they saw James play in games before theirs and knew they couldn't beat him the traditional way. She was never in it but she could possibly have helped Nate by essentially quitting the game.


I saw that, but I didn't interpret it to mean they ever planned on teaming up against James.


----------



## getbak

Turtleboy said:


> I saw her post too. They are still 2-3 weeks away from contestants who have seen James on TV before playing against him.


Interesting. By that point (assuming he keeps winning and maintains his per-show average winnings), he'll already have surpassed Jennings' total dollar amount, which should happen sometime during the first week of June.


----------



## waynomo

wouldworker said:


> I thought that the woman would realize at some point that she had no chance and would stop buzzing in so that Nate would have more chances.


Of course that would not be in the spirit of the game. If I were in her position I wouldn't want James to lose because I was colluding with Nate. If James can win fair and square, let him win.


----------



## MarkofT

Turtleboy said:


> I saw her post too. They are still 2-3 weeks away from contestants who have seen James on TV before playing against him.


This and other comments about people who waited their whole life to play Jeopardy and got squished like a bug makes me wonder if the contestant pool has taken a hit due to loss of interest yet.


----------



## trainman

hapster85 said:


> I assumed that was the case for all game shows?


It is, with very limited exceptions. (In fact, "Jeopardy!" itself has an exception for champions who need to come back for the next tape day -- they'll pay for the airfare.)


----------



## trainman

MarkofT said:


> This and other comments about people who waited their whole life to play Jeopardy and got squished like a bug makes me wonder if the contestant pool has taken a hit due to loss of interest yet.


I suspect that the people who would say "no thanks, I don't want to have to face James" are the kind of people they wouldn't want as contestants anyway, so it all works out.


----------



## Wil

trainman said:


> I suspect that the people who would say "no thanks, I don't want to have to face James" are the kind of people they wouldn't want as contestants anyway, so it all works out.


They will probably have an event at some point, a kinda tournament: "Best of James's Challengers"


----------



## astrohip

Very conservative DD wagering today. It's almost like he doesn't want to set a new record.


----------



## trainman

I just went down a "what else is on the TV schedule in Houston that they air 'Jeopardy!' so early in the day?" rabbit hole. (Answer: "Inside Edition" and a lot of local news.) So weird that it's not on the same station as "Wheel of Fortune."


----------



## pdhenry

trainman said:


> So weird that it's not on the same station as "Wheel of Fortune."


That's not legal, is it?


----------



## astrohip

trainman said:


> I just went down a "what else is on the TV schedule in Houston that they air 'Jeopardy!' so early in the day?" rabbit hole. (Answer: "Inside Edition" and a lot of local news.) So weird that it's not on the same station as "Wheel of Fortune."


You coulda asked.

The answer is Inside Edition and a lot of local news.


----------



## pdhenry

Our local news starts at 4:00 and there's still time for the Wheel/Jeopardy hour at 7:00.


----------



## jay_man2

I was going to comment that the post should have been in spoilers for those of use who get the later broadcast of the show. It airs at 7:30 eastern right after the Wheel.


----------



## Turtleboy

There is someplace that airs at at 1030am.


----------



## Peter000

astrohip said:


> Very conservative DD wagering today. It's almost like he doesn't want to set a new record.


You seem to have watched a different episode than I did today.


----------



## astrohip

Peter000 said:


> You seem to have watched a different episode than I did today.


Can I discuss this, or has it not aired in some time zone? 

{info from jboard.tv}


> *FIRST DOUBLE JEOPARDY! ROUND DAILY DOUBLE*
> James snagged the next Daily Double on the 4th clue. James had $24,200, Monica had $2,200, and Scott was at $3,000. James wagered $11,022.


He could have easily wagered $20K or so, and still had the lead either way.


> *SECOND DOUBLE JEOPARDY! ROUND DAILY DOUBLE*
> It was James who snatched up the last Daily Double of the game on the 14th clue. James had $41,622, Monica had $4,600, and Scott was at $3,000. James wagered $20,000.


He could have wagered $30K. Or $40K if he'd wagered $20K earlier.

Actually, I have no issue with his wagers. They make total sense, from every POV. But it seems to me he used to be far more aggressive in his DD wagering. No?


----------



## Stephen Tu

astrohip said:


> Actually, I have no issue with his wagers. They make total sense, from every POV. But it seems to me he used to be far more aggressive in his DD wagering. No?


I don't think so. He's been very consistent in his strategy. Single jeopardy, if he gets the DD, he always goes max. If he loses there's still a ton of game left and competitors aren't more than maybe $2k-3k ahead at best. If he wins competitors are demoralized and feel game is over before they even talk to Trebek. Double jeopardy, the only time I remember him betting everything was the recent game with Nate where he was actually behind. Otherwise, he is trying to manufacture a runaway lock game, not get max $. He wants to maintain 2x lead + some margin for the clues left, not bet so much that if he loses, competitor could hypothetically catch him with one or two clues, then hit DD3, double, and put a runaway on him. Basically on DD2, if his current lead is substantial, he wants, if he loses, to still be ahead even if someone else snags DD3. While if he wins he almost guarantees a lock game even if someone else snags DD3. DD3, he bets to maintain the lock or create a lock based on how close the nearest competitor + remaining clues.

Final Jeopardy, he bets the most he can to preserve his lock, save some screwing around in the last 3 digits to make his birthday shoutouts or hit interesting totals. If not locked he bets to match 2x second place + 1.


----------



## astrohip

Thanks for that feedback. Like I said, I totally agree with his strategy, it just _seemed _like he used to wager more aggressively in DJ. Perhaps we've reached the point where his image, his persona, is larger than life, and distorts our perception of him.


----------



## Peter000

astrohip said:


> Thanks for that feedback. Like I said, I totally agree with his strategy, it just _seemed _like he used to wager more aggressively in DJ. Perhaps we've reached the point where his image, his persona, is larger than life, and distorts our perception of him.


Or maybe you're just wrong.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> distorts our perception of him.





Peter000 said:


> Or maybe you're just wrong.


Yeah, pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Stephen Tu

http://j-archive.com/ddstats.php?season=35

The only slight outlier I see is he went all in on DD2 the first time he broke R. Craig's single game record. He seems to have settled on his daughter's birthday as a typical good wager on DD2 given his typical game situation.


----------



## stellie93

I wonder if the subject of the question effects him at all--are there some categories he feels less sure of? Probably not.


----------



## Marco

hapster85 said:


> I assumed that was the case for all game shows?


Who Wants To Be A Millionaire paid travel expenses, at least in 2000.


----------



## hapster85

Marco said:


> Who Wants To Be A Millionaire paid travel expenses, at least in 2000.


Being a network primetime show, it was a different animal at that time.


----------



## trainman

pdhenry said:


> Our local news starts at 4:00 and there's still time for the Wheel/Jeopardy hour at 7:00.


That's not the case in the Central and Mountain time zones, where network programming starts at 7:00 and the local stations usually have news at 6:00. Thus, in many places in those time zones, it's "Wheel of Fortune" at 6:30 and "Jeopardy!" at some point earlier in the day. (In college in Chicago in the mid-1990s, I always tried my best to schedule my classes so I'd be able to watch "Jeopardy!" at 3:30, although I was not always successful.)


----------



## Peter000

trainman said:


> That's not the case in the Central and Mountain time zones, where network programming starts at 7:00 and the local stations usually have news at 6:00. Thus, in many places in those time zones, it's "Wheel of Fortune" at 6:30 and "Jeopardy!" at some point earlier in the day.


That's exactly how it is for me, Jeopardy at 4:30 pm and Wheel at 6:30 pm.


----------



## waynomo

I was thinking that generally his DD2 wagers were significant dates. (situation dependent of course)


----------



## hapster85

waynomo said:


> I was thinking that generally his DD2 wagers were significant dates. (situation dependent of course)


They often are, yes. Didn't seem to be the case yesterday, 5/27.


----------



## DevdogAZ

trainman said:


> That's not the case in the Central and Mountain time zones, where network programming starts at 7:00 and the local stations usually have news at 6:00. Thus, in many places in those time zones, it's "Wheel of Fortune" at 6:30 and "Jeopardy!" at some point earlier in the day. (In college in Chicago in the mid-1990s, I always tried my best to schedule my classes so I'd be able to watch "Jeopardy!" at 3:30, although I was not always successful.)


Here in AZ our primetime starts at 7 pm, but WoF and J! aren't on one of the four major broadcast nets, so WoF is at 7 and J! at 7:30 opposite the first hour of primetime on all the other networks.


----------



## mattack

missed yesterday's again. When I checked yesterday afterwards, it wasn't in History why it didn't record.. but I think it was preempted since I did notice LATER I had an email about it showing overnight.. sigh.. But my guide data still showed it for Wednesday at 7pm.

and tonight's is supposed to air in the middle of the night but I made a bunch of recordings for most of prime time.. and late night.


----------



## waynomo

mattack said:


> missed yesterday's again. When I checked yesterday afterwards, it wasn't in History why it didn't record.. but I think it was preempted since I did notice LATER I had an email about it showing overnight.. sigh.. But my guide data still showed it for Wednesday at 7pm.
> 
> and tonight's is supposed to air in the middle of the night but I made a bunch of recordings for most of prime time.. and late night.


If you can't find it we can get you a copy.


----------



## Howie

Jeopardy James has kind of a creepy looking smile. Like it's a little forced or something. He is good at the game, though, I'll give him that.


----------



## BrettStah

Howie said:


> Jeopardy James has kind of a creepy looking smile. Like it's a little forced or something. He is good at the game, though, I'll give him that.


Yeah, he needs to just stop smiling with his teeth showing. Very creepy!


----------



## longrider

Howie said:


> Jeopardy James has kind of a creepy looking smile. Like it's a little forced or something. He is good at the game, though, I'll give him that.


I wonder if that is due to his background as a professional gambler? His "poker face" is so ingrained he has to force himself to smile when he does good.


----------



## mcb08

longrider said:


> I wonder if that is due to his background as a professional gambler? His "poker face" is so ingrained he has to force himself to smile when he does good.


He's a sports gambler, so not likely.


----------



## getbak

I believe he has a pretty severe underbite. When he smiles, his bottom teeth are fully in front of his top teeth. That's why it looks so strange.

You can see it quite well in this photo at full size...


----------



## hapster85

Howie said:


> Jeopardy James has kind of a creepy looking smile. Like it's a little forced or something. He is good at the game, though, I'll give him that.





BrettStah said:


> Yeah, he needs to just stop smiling with his teeth showing. Very creepy!


Wow. The guy has a pronounced underbite, which I'm sure he's more than a little self-conscious about. Shallow much?


----------



## BrettStah

hapster85 said:


> Wow. The guy has a pronounced underbite, which I'm sure he's more than a little self-conscious about. Shallow much?


¯\_(ツ)_/¯

(Personally, I'm ok with you thinking I'm shallow, and I still think his open mouth smile is creepy). Some people just have creepy/weird smiles. I'm not a big fan of my own!


----------



## BrettStah

Jeopardy! Winner James Holzhauer's Smile Becomes a Thing: 'James Holzhauer still doesn't know how to smile'


----------



## hapster85

BrettStah said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> (Personally, I'm ok with you thinking I'm shallow, and I still think his open mouth smile is creepy). Some people just have creepy/weird smiles. I'm not a big fan of my own!


Meh. I'm probably overly sensitive because I've always had an overbite, that braces were only partially able to correct.


----------



## Howie

hapster85 said:


> Wow. The guy has a pronounced underbite, which I'm sure he's more than a little self-conscious about. Shallow much?


You make my feelings bad.


----------



## danderson400

trainman said:


> That's not the case in the Central and Mountain time zones, where network programming starts at 7:00 and the local stations usually have news at 6:00. Thus, in many places in those time zones, it's "Wheel of Fortune" at 6:30 and "Jeopardy!" at some point earlier in the day. (In college in Chicago in the mid-1990s, I always tried my best to schedule my classes so I'd be able to watch "Jeopardy!" at 3:30, although I was not always successful.)


Jeopardy was on the NBC station back when Art Fleming hosted, as well as the first season with Trebek. In 1985, the ABC channel bsed in Asheville got the rights, along with Wheel.


----------



## MScottC

The Art Fleming/Don Pardo version of Jeapordy! was an NBC Television Network show. The Trebek version was strictly syndication, airing on different network affliliates or indepent stations in different markets.


----------



## heySkippy

The mention of Art Fleming made me think of this Jeopardy blast from the past. Watch it. You'll chuckle.


----------



## waynomo

When James auditioned for Jeopardy he was told by his friends to smile a lot. I figure the current awkward/forced smile is a result of that. Hopefully someone will tell him it's no longer necessary. I'm pretty sure he passed the audition.


----------



## 3D

I said it upthread but it bears repeating now. James smiles like Ed Grimley.


----------



## waynomo

Since today's show hasn't aired for everybody yet . . .


Spoiler: Wow



I don't know how they managed to keep this a secret for so long.

If you're wondering what I mean by this you'll know after the show airs. I didn't think this was possible in this day and age.


----------



## Turtleboy

The show airs at 930 AM central time in Montgomery, Alabama, which is where most of the same day spoilers come from.


----------



## Azlen

waynomo said:


> Since today's show hasn't aired for everybody yet . . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wow
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how they managed to keep this a secret for so long.
> 
> If you're wondering what I mean by this you'll know after the show airs. I didn't think this was possible in this day and age.





Spoiler



The clip of Final Jeopardy was leaked online last night. No doubt by the production company hoping to pump up ratings.


----------



## realityboy

Turtleboy said:


> The show airs at 930 AM central time in Montgomery, Alabama, which is where most of the same day spoilers come from.


Probably, but the episodes are sent to stations a day in advance. Lots of people have access. (Today's episode was sent out to local stations on Friday).


----------



## Peter000

waynomo said:


> Since today's show hasn't aired for everybody yet . . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wow
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how they managed to keep this a secret for so long.
> 
> If you're wondering what I mean by this you'll know after the show airs. I didn't think this was possible in this day and age.





Spoiler



Well, that's that. James' strategy doesn't work when he doesn't get the DDs. And is against an opponent who is as good as him on the buzzer.


----------



## Wil

Turtleboy said:


> The show airs at 930 AM central time in Montgomery, Alabama, which is where most of the same day spoilers come from.


This post has nothing to do with today's show but may be a longer term spoiler that some fans might not want to know about.



Spoiler: You may not ever want to know this



There are data guide services (I don't think Rovi) that describe upcoming episodes by listing contestant names.


----------



## waynomo

I'm still surprised they managed to keep it a secret for so long.


----------



## andyw715

Hmm...i wonder what you all are talking about?


----------



## hapster85

waynomo said:


> I'm still surprised they managed to keep it a secret for so long.





Spoiler



I haven't seen it yet. I figured it was either he broke Jennings' record, or his run ended. From the comments, I'm guessing the latter. Which is ironic, because I was just saying to the family on Friday, that I guessed he made it through the end of the season, otherwise news of him losing would've leaked.


----------



## MarkofT

andyw715 said:


> Hmm...i wonder what you all are talking about?


I think it was the catamaran question.


----------



## stellie93

So sad--I was looking forward to months more of him. It is weird that they kept it secret until today--at least I didn't hear about it until this afternoon.


----------



## hapster85

Spoiler



Ok so, I don't get his betting strategy on Final. I mean, she bet enough to beat him even if James doubled, so he was losing either way. I just haven't figured out how he arrived at that number.


----------



## realityboy

hapster85 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so, I don't get his betting strategy on Final. I mean, she bet enough to beat him even if James doubled, so he was losing either way. I just haven't figured out how he arrived at that number.





Spoiler



He bet just enough to beat the other guy if he doubled.


----------



## hapster85

realityboy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He bet just enough to beat the other guy if he doubled.


Geez. How did I not see that?


----------



## Mabes

realityboy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He bet just enough to beat the other guy if he doubled.





Spoiler



it was the correct bet. Online and on the radio, they are saying he lost because he didn't bet enough, which is wrong.


----------



## mattack

waynomo said:


> If you can't find it we can get you a copy.


I'm not going to pirate it. I'm just keeping track of the eps I'm missing.. when the James eps show up on Hulu or whatever in a couple of years, I hope I'll catch the ones I miss.

Hopefully at some point Sony will wise up and put Jeopardy online.. Even with forced commercials, I'd use it to watch the preempted episodes.

Though KGO claimed "they can't rerun" the episodes.. Yet as far as I could tell, last night's Jimmy Kimmel primetime ep didn't run at all (the game ran very long?).. But 10-11pm, they DID rerun two recent James episodes... not ones that were otherwise preempted.. at least I remembered the first one, I think I checked in for a minute or two during the 2nd one too.


----------



## pdhenry

waynomo said:


> I'm still surprised they managed to keep it a secret for so long.





Spoiler



You know, you really didn't *have* to post that in the clear at 2:43 PM.


----------



## waynomo

Fun article with the new champ.

Meet Emma Boettcher, the University of Chicago librarian who just beat James Holzhauer on 'Jeopardy!'


----------



## hapster85

So what are the odds that she lasts the week?


----------



## spear

Peter000 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's that. James' strategy doesn't work when he doesn't get the DDs. And is against an opponent who is as good as him on the buzzer.


That seems like a strange way to describe what happened. Did you think a different strategy would have resulted in a different outcome?


----------



## Peter000

spear said:


> That seems like a strange way to describe what happened. Did you think a different strategy would have resulted in a different outcome?


No, just that no strategy is infallible.


----------



## waynomo

pdhenry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you really didn't *have* to post that in the clear at 2:43 PM.


Sorry. I feel bad about posting anything now. I thought the cat was pretty much out of the bag as I saw it in several different places. (Also ADHD and lack of impulse control)


----------



## Turtleboy

Emma wrote her Masters thesis on Jeopardy.

https://cdr.lib.unc.edu/indexablecontent/uuid:e597c0c2-9395-47c9-8e5e-c7f722b9c7e0


----------



## Hcour

It will be interesting to see the new champ's strategy tonight. Is playing from the bottom now the new normal?


----------



## TonyD79

mattack said:


> Though KGO claimed "they can't rerun" the episodes.. Yet as far as I could tell, last night's Jimmy Kimmel primetime ep didn't run at all (the game ran very long?).. But 10-11pm, they DID rerun two recent James episodes... not ones that were otherwise preempted.. at least I remembered the first one, I think I checked in for a minute or two during the 2nd one too.


Hmm. WJLA in Washington reran an episode the other day because of a tornado warning. I assume that means there is nothing in the contract that prohibits it.


----------



## TonyD79

Peter000 said:


> No, just that no strategy is infallible.


Exactly. It was more about getting the questions right than strategy. He has been remarkably accurate. The strategy just stands out. And he is not the first to pursue much of it. He just took bigger risks in daily doubles than most.


----------



## Turtleboy

Hcour said:


> It will be interesting to see the new champ's strategy tonight. Is playing from the bottom now the new normal?


Emma didn't see him on TV. The broadcast of his run hadn't started yet when she played.


----------



## BrettStah

Turtleboy said:


> Emma didn't see him on TV. The broadcast of his run hadn't started yet when she played.


But lots of recent contestants have watched him play.


----------



## Mikeguy

BrettStah said:


> But lots of recent contestants have watched him play.


How--do they attend earlier tapings before their own?


----------



## BrettStah

Mikeguy said:


> How--do they attend earlier tapings before their own?


Yep


----------



## Turtleboy

They tape five episodes a day. Yesterday was the first so no one saw him beforehand. And those that did, saw him lose.


----------



## BrettStah

Turtleboy said:


> They tape five episodes a day. Yesterday was the first so no one saw him beforehand. And those that did, saw him lose.


At least one previous contestant said he was there for two taping days, and saw James play multiple games. That doesn't mean these two from yesterday's game saw him at, but it's possible.


----------



## Mikeguy

Spoiler: Media reporting on Jeopardy



Well, "CBS This Morning" announced the bottom-line result right up-front on the show this morning in its summary of recent events. Yes, I know that some media publicly have announced the results, but frankly, I was surprised that CBS was so brazen about it. In this day-and-age, it would not be surprising that some people have not yet watched last night's episode, which they had recorded. Interestingly, as far as I'm aware, the show hadn't proceeded similarly with "Game of Thrones"--while it talked about the series finale generally (mostly, if people were happy or disappointed), it didn't get down into the weeds. I'm glad that I had watched the Jeopardy episode yesterday evening and had avoided articles/reports on it before then, even switching the channel on a local news report yesterday when it was going to do a Jeopardy report (which the newscaster was kind enough to warn people about, something which CBS didn't do this morning).


----------



## pdhenry

I don't think day-after reports on TV are unusual.


----------



## nessie

Mikeguy said:


> Spoiler: Media reporting on Jeopardy
> 
> 
> 
> Well, "CBS This Morning" announced the bottom-line result right up-front on the show this morning in its summary of recent events. Yes, I know that some media publicly have announced the results, but frankly, I was surprised that CBS was so brazen about it. In this day-and-age, it would not be surprising that some people have not yet watched last night's episode, which they had recorded. Interestingly, as far as I'm aware, the show hadn't proceeded similarly with "Game of Thrones"--while it talked about the series finale generally (mostly, if people were happy or disappointed), it didn't get down into the weeds. I'm glad that I had watched the Jeopardy episode yesterday evening and had avoided articles/reports on it before then, even switching the channel on a local news report yesterday when it was going to do a Jeopardy report (which the newscaster was kind enough to warn people about, something which CBS didn't do this morning).





Spoiler: cofefe



It drives me crazy how much of the media said he lost because he didn't bet enough in final jeopardy. It's like they didn't even bother doing a little research beforehand to see how Jeopardy works, or couldn't even do simple math.


----------



## MacThor

waynomo said:


> Fun article with the new champ.
> 
> Meet Emma Boettcher, the University of Chicago librarian who just beat James Holzhauer on 'Jeopardy!'


But is her smile creepy?


----------



## Mikeguy

pdhenry said:


> I don't think day-after reports on TV are unusual.





Spoiler: "CBS This Morning"'s reporting of recent television events



It's a (hard line)--it_ is_ news, but people often do record shows nowadays for later viewing, and it only was half-a-day later. As I said, as far as I am aware, "CBS This Morning" didn't spoil (and still hasn't) the finale of GOT--here it did so, including in its later show interview with James, and perhaps, most egregiously, without any warning that a spoiler was coming (the original report was up-front, without warning, in the show's opening 90-second recap of the prior day's news, right up there with the presidential visit to Great Britain).


----------



## Wil

Agree with your second spoiler, nessie. Absolutely off the mark in some coverage.

As far as his FJ strategy being "not perfect" as mentioned in another post, it was exactly the correct thing to do in the circumstances. Took a lot of discipline; I personally would have had visions of the flashy news coverage "$2.5 million Champ loses by a dollar."

In my alternate universe it would have not been the easy Shakespeare question but a tough one that both I and Emma got wrong and the guy in the middle would have doubled to win!


----------



## Mikeguy

Spoiler: the effect of taxes on recent Jeopardy winnings



How Much Jeopardy! Winner James Holzhauer Has To Pay In Taxes


----------



## Wil

mattack said:


> I'm not going to pirate it


I don't know whether you would consider this pirating.

Please, nobody click on this even for an instant if it violates your sensibilities. Also if you don't want coworkers to hear what you're doing!


----------



## HarleyRandom

Regarding the question of whether the news leaked out, I was listening to iHeart on my Roamio yesterday around noon and Mike Moss, whoever that is, who does news at the top of the hour on the station I was listening to, said it had been reported that James Holzhauer lost after 52 wins. I figured that meant the episode in question had just been taped. Later in the day that was corrected and it was clear the news was about that day's episode, which I saw later. On my Roamio, of course.

Today on the Mike Moss report there was audio of Holzhauer saying if he had to lose, that was the way for it to happen, playing a very good opponent, and not messing up.


----------



## HarleyRandom

hapster85 said:


> So what are the odds that she lasts the week?


As I recall, the person who beat Ken Jennings was out the next day.

I was hoping he'd at least beat the winnings record.


----------



## Mikeguy

Isn't it so interesting how we all (well, the majority) like a person to win and set a new record? I wonder if there have been occasions like this (i.e. not a sports match) where people have wanted a champion to_ lose_. Are people positive and good-hearted, in the end?


----------



## Marco

As the Chicago Tribune article notes, Emma wrote her Masters thesis on Jeopardy questions.

She wrote her bachelors' senior thesis on a Shakespeare topic ... and right there in Final Jeopardy was a Shakespeare question.

She's been playing along and taking notes of her score for five years. She independently theorized about starting with high dollar questions and fishing for Daily Doubles.

It's like she was purpose-built to take James Holzhauer on directly.


----------



## pdhenry

Remind me again why we're spoilering posts related to yesterday's broadcast?


----------



## BrettStah

I think there's a difference between Jeopardy! and Game of Thrones - not sure I can explain why, exactly, but having James' Jeopardy! defeat on yesterday's show wasn't a big deal at all. I would have been peeved if GoT spoilers had gotten through my defenses, though.


----------



## Mikeguy

Marco said:


> As the Chicago Tribune article notes, Emma wrote her Masters thesis on Jeopardy questions.
> 
> She wrote her bachelors' senior thesis on a Shakespeare topic ... and right there in Final Jeopardy was a Shakespeare question.
> 
> She's been playing along and taking notes of her score for five years. She independently theorized about starting with high dollar questions and fishing for Daily Doubles.
> 
> It's like she was purpose-built to take James Holzhauer on directly.


[conspiracy theory] Sounds awfully fishy there to me. [/conspiracy theory]


BrettStah said:


> I think there's a difference between Jeopardy! and Game of Thrones


I understand what you're saying--perhaps easier to be emotionally tied to a fictional story than to a game show?


----------



## hapster85

Mikeguy said:


> Isn't it so interesting how we all (well, the majority) like a person to win and set a new record? I wonder if there have been occasions like this (i.e. not a sports match) where people have wanted a champion to_ lose_. Are people positive and good-hearted, in the end?


We watch Jeopardy most of the time, but rarely bother to record it. If we miss it, we miss it. The exception is tournaments and when someone is on a streak. It's fun to cheer them on and see how far they can go. While we've never actively rooted against a champion, there have been times that we weren't disappointed to see a particular individual lose.

In James' case, he was amazing to watch. Thought he had a new record in the bag, for sure. His daily-winnings records, however aren't likely to be beat anytime soon, if ever. I lost count of how many of the top spots he holds, but believe it was at least 12.


----------



## waynomo

The game could have been very different. James was unlucky to find DD1 with his first selection. Basically that's the same as answering the $1000 question. The only advantage is preventing your opponent from finding it first. 

I'm sure the stats are out there, but I believe forgetting the DD questions James outscored her. She also got lucky that several questions couldn't have been more in her wheelhouse. She was certainly a worthy opponent and deserved to win.

I'm thinking that if they played everyday James would win 60 or 70 percent of the games. I believe he has a much wider breadth of knowledge. Of course the next few days will tell us a lot more.


----------



## hapster85

pdhenry said:


> Remind me again why we're spoilering posts related to yesterday's broadcast?


I think most of us did it on Monday as a courtesy for those who wouldn't have a chance to see it until later in the day. Otherwise, using spoiler tags hasn't really been a thing in this thread.

I always know there's a chance of seeing talk of the current day's episode in this thread. Doesn't usually stop me from opening it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I received several news alerts on my phone yesterday. Most of them just said something vague like "The fate of Jeopardy! champ James Holzhauer is known" but I got one from USA Today around 5 pm yesterday afternoon that said, "Who just defeated 'Jeopardy!' champion James Holzhauer? Emma Boettcher, a 27-year-old Chicago librarian." So the news was publicizing this, even putting the relevant details in the headline, before the show had aired in much of the country last night. So for the news to talk about it in the clear this morning is no big deal at all. Not even worth mentioning.


----------



## Mikeguy

DevdogAZ said:


> I received several news alerts on my phone yesterday. Most of them just said something vague like "The fate of Jeopardy! champ James Holzhauer is known" but I got one from USA Today around 5 pm yesterday afternoon that said, "Who just defeated 'Jeopardy!' champion James Holzhauer? Emma Boettcher, a 27-year-old Chicago librarian." So the news was publicizing this, even putting the relevant details in the headline, before the show had aired in much of the country last night. So for the news to talk about it in the clear this morning is no big deal at all. Not even worth mentioning.


Well, it is if you don't get news alerts on your phone and hadn't yet watched the episode by 12 hours later . . . .


----------



## DevdogAZ

Mikeguy said:


> Well, it is if you don't get news alerts on your phone and hadn't yet watched the episode by 12 hours later . . . .


I'm not saying it wasn't inconvenient for you. I'm just saying it wasn't irresponsible from a journalistic point of view. It is news. They have no obligation to put a spoiler alert on news.


----------



## trainman

Wil said:


> I don't know whether you would consider this pirating.
> 
> Please, nobody click on this even for an instant if it violates your sensibilities. Also if you don't want coworkers to hear what you're doing!


In case anyone missed the sarcasm -- that video of Monday's full episode was posted by the official "Jeopardy!" account, so it's the antithesis of piracy.


----------



## Mikeguy

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm not saying it wasn't inconvenient for you. I'm just saying it wasn't irresponsible from a journalistic point of view. It is news. They have no obligation to put a spoiler alert on news.


As I said before, it's a hard issue (I think). But does that mean that it's ok to journalize on the series finale of GOT the morning after as well (which generally wasn't being done)? I know that the shows are different, but GOT was even _more_ a cultural phenomenon and (fictional) news.

I don't know the answers (or, for purposes of this thread, should that be, I don't know the questions?  ), but I wonder if there at least should be an x-hour moratorium and if, at least in the short-term, spoiler alerts should be enlisted.*

Btw, it wasn't inconvenient for me personally because, as I thought that this would happen, I watched the show in near real-time and avoided places where I might see discussion until after.

* Especially for a show like this, in syndication, where the show is run at different times during the afternoon and evening.


----------



## BrettStah

Mikeguy said:


> But does that mean that it's ok to journalize on the series finale of GOT the morning after as well (which generally wasn't being done)? I know that the shows are different, but GOT was even _more_ a cultural phenomenon and (fictional) news.


It would be technically OK but it would realistically super dumb! They'd get tons of backlash. But a game show isn't in the same category, IMHO. Maybe they could've said, "spoiler alert for yesterday's Jeopardy! episode", but I bet few people watch the morning news with a remote in hand.


----------



## realityboy

Mikeguy said:


> As I said before, it's a hard issue (I think). But does that mean that it's ok to journalize on the series finale of GOT the morning after as well (which generally wasn't being done)? I know that the shows are different, but GOT was even _more_ a cultural phenomenon and (fictional) news.
> 
> I don't know the answers (or, for purposes of this thread, should that be, I don't know the questions?  ), but I wonder if there at least should be an x-hour moratorium and if, at least in the short-term, spoiler alerts should be enlisted.*
> 
> Btw, it wasn't inconvenient for me personally because, as I thought that this would happen, I watched the show in near real-time and avoided places where I might see discussion until after.
> 
> * Especially for a show like this, in syndication, where the show is run at different times during the afternoon and evening.


It's almost like sports that are meant to be watched live. I'm sure they spoil the Super Bowl & World Series the next morning.


----------



## smak

I am perplexed by the media reporting that he didn't bet enough since she beat his possible 100% bet by $1. 

-smak-


----------



## Mikeguy

BrettStah said:


> It would be technically OK but it would realistically super dumb! They'd get tons of backlash. But a game show isn't in the same category, IMHO. Maybe they could've said, "spoiler alert for yesterday's Jeopardy! episode", but I bet few people watch the morning news with a remote in hand.


I guess that I've just adopted a Superbowl approach to these cultural phenomena: watch as soon as you can (live or otherwise) and avoid news/public reports until then, as they_ will_ be revealed.


----------



## hapster85

smak said:


> I am perplexed by the media reporting that he didn't bet enough since she beat his possible 100% bet by $1.
> 
> -smak-


The only ones saying he didn't bet enough are there ones who don't understand it was the only logical bet. I myself didn't get it at first, and posted as such yesterday. Then I was like "duh". It's the only bet that made sense.


----------



## Peter000

smak said:


> I am perplexed by the media reporting that he didn't bet enough since she beat his possible 100% bet by $1.


Well, technically, saying he didn't bet enough is correct. They just failed to mention that he didn't have the resources to bet enough. And it's kinda complicated to explain the nuances of Jeopardy betting to anyone who doesn't watch the show or even is a casual watcher who doesn't get it already.


----------



## pdhenry

hapster85 said:


> I think most of us did it on Monday as a courtesy for those who wouldn't have a chance to see it until later in the day. Otherwise, using spoiler tags hasn't really been a thing in this thread.
> 
> I always know there's a chance of seeing talk of the current day's episode in this thread. Doesn't usually stop me from opening it.


I understand yesterday's spoilering; I think it's fair to use spoiler tags until 11PM eastern/ 8 PM Pacific (or later, if the Alaskan TCFers would like) so at least people have a chance to see the show live and not be spoiled (I try not to visit this thread after 6 PM until I've watched that days episode, which mostly works  ).

I was thinking of Mikeguy's posts here, here and here, all from this morning amidst everyone else openly talking about last night's outcome.

Nessie's post here seems to have been spoilered tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## smak

Peter000 said:


> Well, technically, saying he didn't bet enough is correct. They just failed to mention that he didn't have the resources to bet enough. And it's kinda complicated to explain the nuances of Jeopardy betting to anyone who doesn't watch the show or even is a casual watcher who doesn't get it already.


I would hope that most people, even people that never watched Jeopardy, would know that you can't bet money you don't have.

-smak-


----------



## smak

Turtleboy said:


> Emma didn't see him on TV. The broadcast of his run hadn't started yet when she played.


I'm very interested what she changed when they said that the current champ had won so much so fast. It had to change her strategy.

-smak-


----------



## Jonathan_S

smak said:


> I would hope that most people, even people that never watched Jeopardy, would know that you can't bet money you don't have.


Not in Final Jeopardy; no. But confusingly you sometimes can in a Daily Double


----------



## hapster85

smak said:


> I would hope that most people, even people that never watched Jeopardy, would know that you can't bet money you don't have.
> 
> -smak-


I think people saying he didn't bet enough thought he should've gone all in. That was my initial gut reaction, too.


----------



## smak

hapster85 said:


> I think people saying he didn't bet enough thought he should've gone all in. That was my initial gut reaction, too.


When you are playing against a person averaging $80k per win 30+ times, you know he's betting a lot all the way through the game.

So she has to cover his max bet win, which means whatever he bets doesn't matter against her. She gets it she wins, she doesn't get it she loses.

So he bet against the other guy. It was a very smart move. He's a gambler, he knows about hedging, and betting correctly.

Was this the only time somebody was ahead of him going in to FJ?

-smak-


----------



## hapster85

smak said:


> When you are playing against a person averaging $80k per win 30+ times, you know he's betting a lot all the way through the game.
> 
> So she has to cover his max bet win, which means whatever he bets doesn't matter against her. She gets it she wins, she doesn't get it she loses.
> 
> So he bet against the other guy. It was a very smart move. He's a gambler, he knows about hedging, and betting correctly.
> 
> Was this the only time somebody was ahead of him going in to FJ?
> 
> -smak-


Yeah, I know all of that. I said it was my initial guy reaction. Didn't see any need to spell it out.

And yes, I think it was the only time he was not in first place going into Final. There had been other close games, but he'd still been in the lead.


----------



## Mikeguy

pdhenry said:


> I understand yesterday's spoilering; I think it's fair to use spoiler tags until 11PM eastern/ 8 PM Pacific (or later, if the Alaskan TCFers would like) so at least people have a chance to see the show live and not be spoiled (I try not to visit this thread after 6 PM until I've watched that days episode, which mostly works  ).
> 
> I was thinking of Mikeguy's posts here, here and here, all from this morning amidst everyone else openly talking about last night's outcome.
> 
> Nessie's post here seems to have been spoilered tongue-in-cheek.


I just wouldn't want to be the one possibly (spoiling) the result for someone else, at least so soon after the show was run. That's just me.


----------



## Mikeguy

smak said:


> I'm very interested what she changed when they said that the current champ had won so much so fast. It had to change her strategy.


Can you imagine how it must feel to be one of the other contestants when you first hear his record before the show (or once the show starts, if nothing was said earlier)? Gulp.


----------



## Turtleboy

I think post day spoilers are fine for this thread.

I'm surprised that the fact of his loss didn't leak until 24 hours or so beforehand. It was taped weeks ago. That means not just the people from that day, but people in the audience every day since could have said, "I saw Jeopardy and James wasn't there".


----------



## MauriAnne

From James' Facebook page:


> Huge congrats to Emma, who needed to play a perfect game to beat me and did just that. To anyone who thinks that I threw the game or Jeopardy is rigged: it's insulting to our new champ to imply that she didn't crush me legitimately. And if you enjoyed watching a dominant champ in action, I think you might want to stick around for the rest of Emma's run.


Maybe Emma's going to stick around.


----------



## Marco

MauriAnne said:


> From James' Facebook page ...


Whoa, did he just tip us off that Emma's going on a run?


----------



## smak

How would he know?

-smak-


----------



## pdhenry

I thought that was one of the basic tenets of this thread:

When you're #2 going into FJ, assume #1 will bet enough to beat you if she's correct. Therefore bet enough to cover the greater of #3's double or #1's missed cover of your double.

Casual viewers may not get this.


----------



## Lady Honora

TonyD79 said:


> Exactly. It was more about getting the questions right than strategy. He has been remarkably accurate. The strategy just stands out. And he is not the first to pursue much of it. He just took bigger risks in daily doubles than most.


Not only do you have to get the questions right, you have to buzz in first. 

I went back and watched it again with a pad & pencil. James & Emma were almost even as far as buzzing in (James a couple of questions ahead). James biggest setback was not being able to use the Daily Doubles to his advantage as he usually did. He got the first one at the start and was only able to get $1,000 for it. Emma got both Daily Doubles in Double Jeopardy, and used them well. ​


----------



## Marco

smak said:


> How would he know?
> 
> -smak-


Yesterday's show was taped on March 12th.
It is now June 4th.


----------



## smak

Marco said:


> Yesterday's show was taped on March 12th.
> It is now June 4th.


If we don't know whether she loses game 2, or wins 25 in a row, how would he?

-smak-


----------



## Marco

smak said:


> If we don't know whether she loses game 2, or wins 25 in a row, how would he?
> 
> -smak-


1. Audiences aren't under NDA. They're merely "asked" not to divulge.

2. I don't know whether winning 30-ish in a row on J! entitles you to hang around the set whenever you want, or not. I imagine he would be under NDA but he may have let something slip there.

3. He may be chatty with former or "future" players or Emma herself, as a result of being in the fraternity of contestants.


----------



## smak

Lady Honora said:


> Not only do you have to get the questions right, you have to buzz in first.
> 
> I went back and watched it again with a pad & pencil. James & Emma were almost even as far as buzzing in (James a couple of questions ahead). James biggest setback was not being able to use the Daily Doubles to his advantage as he usually did. He got the first one at the start and was only able to get $1,000 for it. Emma got both Daily Doubles in Double Jeopardy, and used them well. ​


If he gets one of those daily doubles he wins.

Is there stats out there that show the % of correct questions through the years?

-smak-


----------



## lew

Peter000 said:


> Well, technically, saying he didn't bet enough is correct. They just failed to mention that he didn't have the resources to bet enough. And it's kinda complicated to explain the nuances of Jeopardy betting to anyone who doesn't watch the show or even is a casual watcher who doesn't get it already.


His bet guaranteed no worse then second place. Normally good strategy. In this case third place is the same as second. While watching FJ yesterday I thought he should have bet more


----------



## lambertman

lew said:


> His bet guaranteed no worse then second place. Normally good strategy. In this case third place is the same as second. While watching FJ yesterday I thought he should have bet more


Um, how much exactly should he have bet in order to win?


----------



## mattack

Wil said:


> I don't know whether you would consider this pirating.
> 
> Please, nobody click on this even for an instant if it violates your sensibilities. Also if you don't want coworkers to hear what you're doing!


It wasn't the *final episode* I missed. Yes, Jeopardy even sent out an email with that one. (But also said it's gone AFTER FRIDAY.. not like they're putting out all episodes on streaming.)

There are *various other* episodes I've missed over the years, and I kept track of at least the most recent ones I missed (usually the approx ep # plus winnings of the winner at the beginning)... and I admit I did watch ONE episode on the previous site mentioned here -- which I also mentioned has gotten rid of their episodes presumably due to copyright restrictions.. So yes, I admittedly was a hypocrite in this instance, but try not to be.

I wouldn't pay $1 per episode or anything, but I would use a legit site that even forced me to watch commercials __for the rare skipped episode__.


----------



## mattack

Mikeguy said:


> As I said before, it's a hard issue (I think). But does that mean that it's ok to journalize on the series finale of GOT the morning after as well (which generally wasn't being done)? I know that the shows are different, but GOT was even _more_ a cultural phenomenon and (fictional) news.


Most podcasts I listen to weren't giving spoilers right away... but at least ONE did I think within another day.. and I think, but am not sure, that it was either "Up First" or "Start Here", both short (10-ish minute) weekday-daily (and rare weekend updates) news podcasts.. (Yes, they tend to repeat a lot of the same stuff, but I usually bank up at least a week of both and listen to them in date order regardless.)


----------



## mattack

realityboy said:


> It's almost like sports that are meant to be watched live. I'm sure they spoil the Super Bowl & World Series the next morning.


though a lot of people DO complain about the ticker on ESPN.


----------



## mattack

smak said:


> I would hope that most people, even people that never watched Jeopardy, would know that you can't bet money you don't have.


Except in DDs, when you're below the DD max pt value of the round.

(yes, a purposeful nitpick!)


----------



## mattack

lew said:


> His bet guaranteed no worse then second place. Normally good strategy. In this case third place is the same as second. While watching FJ yesterday I thought he should have bet more


Why is 3rd place as good as 2nd? Don't you win $1K for 3rd, $2K for 2nd?

yes, I know, he already has won a bajillion more than that.. BUUUUUT, if I'm remembering correctly, it's _not_ the same.

edit.. (I wish I could easily multi-quote from several different pages.. IIRC, that doesn't work)..

I don't think he purposely tanked, and as already mentioned, he was unlucky to get DD right away in the first round. But even while watching the episode (though I knew he was going to lose in that game), he did seem way less aggressive than previous episodes. Maybe the winner was faster on the buzzer.


----------



## DevdogAZ

mattack said:


> Why is 3rd place as good as 2nd? Don't you win $1K for 3rd, $2K for 2nd?
> 
> yes, I know, he already has won a bajillion more than that.. BUUUUUT, if I'm remembering correctly, it's _not_ the same.


The point was that the result is the same - he loses and his streak is over.


mattack said:


> edit.. (I wish I could easily multi-quote from several different pages.. IIRC, that doesn't work)..


You can definitely multi-quote from multiple pages.


----------



## waynomo

lew said:


> His bet guaranteed no worse then second place. Normally good strategy. In this case third place is the same as second. While watching FJ yesterday I thought he should have bet more


And what would that have accomplished?


----------



## Wil

waynomo said:


> And what would that have accomplished?


People are still saying that today. Only thing I've heard from somewhat rational people is that James should have hoped for Emma to have a complete brain lockup on her bet. Their argument is that it has happened before in similar situations. Three problems with that line of thought: James had already heard about her studying Jeopardy academically; she had displayed cool headedness under fire during the game in real time, now she had several minutes to think it out; the odds of a brain lock in any case are much longer than that she would simply get it wrong.


----------



## pdhenry

It's not about guaranteeing second!

He only wins if she gets the answer wrong, so bet enough to exceed (a) her max score with a wrong answer on her part and (b) #3's max score with a correct answer on #3's part.

Wasn't that his bet?

Edit:
Scores going into FJ:
James 23,400
Jay 11,000
Emma 26,600

Emma's logical bet is to cover an all-in from James. James knows that, so an all-in bet would be futile.
James can't be caught by Jay, so he only has to worry about Jay if he (James) gets the answer wrong; -> cover an all-in bet by Jay under all circumstances.

So, assuming Emma bets logically, she's expected to bet 20,201 and end up at either 46,801 or 6,399. 46,801 is unreachable by James.
Jay will be at most 22,000.

Isn't James' best bet 1399?


----------



## getbak

Yes, that's exactly right. Both Emma and James made exactly the correct wagers.

Jay is the only one who played it wrong. He shouldn't have bet any more than $4,600 to ensure he would finish ahead of Emma if she got Final Jeopardy wrong. Jay's wager of $6,000 really makes no sense. It doesn't do anything to improve his finish if he gets it right and guarantees he'll finish third if both he and Emma get it wrong.


Oddly enough, even though it flies in the face of conventional logic, Emma is the one who should have gone all-in. If she gets it wrong, she'll almost-certainly lose and there's a good chance she'll finish in third no matter what she bets. If the objective is to maximize your winnings when you win (which it should be), she should bet everything and cash-in big if she gets it right. Finishing with $6,000 or $0 ultimately means going home with the same prize. Going all-in would have meant going home with an extra $6,399.


----------



## hapster85

An aggressive bettor like James likely would have gone all in, in her position. Most players tend to be far less aggressive than James, however.


----------



## waynomo

hapster85 said:


> An aggressive bettor like James likely would have gone all in, in her position. Most players tend to be far less aggressive than James, however.


Except he didn't do that in FJ.


----------



## heySkippy

waynomo said:


> Except he didn't do that in FJ.


He wasn't her.


----------



## lew

The 1,000 difference between second and third, as a percentage of his total winnings, rounds to zero.
Monday she was as fast as James and as accurate. (I'm sure someone will correct me if there was a minor difference). James got the first DD without enough money to bet hight Emma got both DD in DJ. She was ahead going into FJ. 

My point, if FJ was a category Emma thought she had no chance of getting correct (not the case on Monday) she could have bet zero. From a pure numbers analysis both Emma and James bet correctly but realistically James isn't going to win unless Emma gets it wrong.


----------



## waynomo

Say what you want, but yesterday was an exciting game. James' games were pretty boring from a competitive standpoint. I still really enjoyed watching him.


----------



## waynomo

heySkippy said:


> He wasn't her.


Right. But I think James would have made the same wager as Emma.


----------



## hapster85

hapster85 said:


> An aggressive bettor like James likely would have gone all in, in her position. Most players tend to be far less aggressive than James, however.
> 
> 
> 
> waynomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except he didn't do that in FJ.
Click to expand...

Not sure if you mean in general, or on Monday. In general, no. I don't think James ever went all in on Final. He didn't on Monday because he wasn't in her position.

Had Monday been the first appearance for someone like James, and he was in Emma's position, he would have known that betting just enough to cover by a dollar, and going all in, would have the same end result. If you get Final wrong, you go home. If you get Final right, you win. The bigger bet wins more. An aggressive bettor, who isn't afraid to lose, would be far more likely to go all in, in that situation, than most other people.

Most people aren't big gamblers. Most people are afraid to lose. So it isn't a surprise that she went with the more conservative bet. Covering by a dollar.


----------



## waynomo

hapster85 said:


> Not sure if you mean in general, or on Monday. In general, no. I don't think James ever went all in on Final. He didn't on Monday because he wasn't in her position.
> 
> Had Monday been the first appearance for someone like James, and he was in Emma's position, he would have known that betting just enough to cover by a dollar, and going all in, would have the same end result. If you get Final wrong, you go home. If you get Final right, you win. The bigger bet wins more. An aggressive bettor, who isn't afraid to lose, would be far more likely to go all in, in that situation, than most other people.
> 
> Most people aren't big gamblers. Most people are afraid to lose. So it isn't a surprise that she went with the more conservative bet. Covering by a dollar.


But it was the proper bet and James would have bet the same amount even if it was his first show even though he was a "gambler."

You don't understand the mindset of a professional gambler. $1000 profit is still a $1000 profit.


----------



## hapster85

waynomo said:


> But it was the proper bet and James would have bet the same amount even if it was his first show even though he was a "gambler."
> 
> You don't understand the mindset of a professional gambler. $1000 profit is still a $1000 profit.


You're looking at from the point of view of minimizing loss. Second place vs third. Both go home. In other betting venues, losers get to keep betting, so $1000 vs $2000 might have a bigger influence on your stance.

The object of Jeopardy, however, is to win, because only first place keeps playing.

James may well have taken the more conservative approach on Monday, had he been in Emma's situation. But he was the one _more likely_ to take the more aggressive approach.


----------



## waynomo

hapster85 said:


> You're looking at from the point of view of minimizing loss. Second place vs third. Both go home. In other betting venues, losers get to keep betting, so $1000 vs $2000 might have a bigger influence on your stance.
> 
> The object of Jeopardy, however, is to win, because only first place keeps playing.
> 
> James may well have taken the more conservative approach on Monday, had he been in Emma's situation. But he was the one _more likely_ to take the more aggressive approach.


Does anybody else agree with @hapstet85?


----------



## hapster85

waynomo said:


> Does anybody else agree with @hapstet85?


Look at how often James had a runaway game going into Final. Could have bet $0 and still won big money. Yet time after time, he made huge wagers, risking tens of thousands of dollars. He's not afraid to go big.

When you're willing to bet $40,000 on a day you've earned $70,000, which is what he did the first time he broke the daily record, it's doubtful you'll be thinking about going home with $2000 vs $1000.


----------



## waynomo

hapster85 said:


> Look at how often James had a runaway game going into Final. Could have bet $0 and still won big money. Yet time after time, he made huge wagers, risking tens of thousands of dollars. He's not afraid to go big.
> 
> When you're willing to bet $40,000 on a day you've earned $70,000, which is what he did the first time he broke the daily record, it's doubtful you'll be thinking about going home with $2000 vs $1000.


That doesn't support your theory that James would have bet everything if he was in Emma's position.


----------



## hapster85

waynomo said:


> That doesn't support your theory that James would have bet everything if he was in Emma's position.


Look at it this way. Both bets are winners, if you get it right. Both bets are losers, if you get it wrong. One has a bigger payout, if you win. He's shown time and time again that he's not afraid to go for the bigger payout.

Would he have done it on his first day? Who knows. No way we'll ever know. Even if you were to ask him today, his answer would be biased by the experience of his run. But he's far and away the one more likely to do so in that situation.


----------



## MikeMar

Correct me if I'm wrong but James NEVER made a FJ bet that could have cost him the game if everyone got it wrong, and of course never bet too much on a runaway to lose (he didn't pull a Cliff Clavin)


----------



## hapster85

MikeMar said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but James NEVER made a FJ bet that could have cost him the game if everyone got it wrong, and of course never bet too much on a runaway to lose (he didn't pull a Cliff Clavin)


He didn't.

He also wasn't in this particular position on his first day.

He most likely would have made the same bet as Emma in that position.

If anyone was going to risk it at in that situation, it would be someone with his risk tolerance.


----------



## MacThor

I'm not one to wander into spoiler discussions, and this is _way _off topic, but I feel like the news should not be spoiling _anything _before it has aired in their market - _all_ of their markets. The next day it should be fair game.

I'm still scarred from a news spoiler in 1980. Ask any hockey fan from the DC area (Marco?) and they'll know the spoiler of which I speak.


----------



## pdhenry

Fox News: 'Jeopardy!' producer says video leak of James Holzhauer's loss is being 
investigated: 'I feel bad for viewers'.


----------



## phox_mulder

Station I work at airs Jeopardy, so we knew last Friday that his streak had ended.
We discussed how easy it would be to leak something, tweet something, but really didn't want the legal power of Jeopardy bearing down on us.
Someone didn't give that much thought though.


----------



## Marco

MacThor said:


> I'm still scarred from a news spoiler in 1980. Ask any hockey fan from the DC area (Marco?) and they'll know the spoiler of which I speak.


Heh, I was in the Milwaukee market then, but I still remember the name of the sportscaster (Vince Gibbens) who spoiled the Miracle On Ice.

And yet -- I'm just not on board with your suggestion that news reporters are ethically obligated not to report Jeopardy results before they air. James Holzhauer had become big news. Many people out there have no plans to watch the show but still want to know what happened. Reporters do not have to be in the business of keeping other entertainers' secrets -- in the case of TV reporters, other entertainers who are competing with their station for eyeballs.

Jeopardy takes this risk by taping in advance. The further in advance, the bigger the risk.


----------



## heySkippy

It's like a once in a generation thing that a Jeopardy winner/loser would be newsworthy.


----------



## Stephen Tu

hapster85 said:


> Look at it this way. Both bets are winners, if you get it right. Both bets are losers, if you get it wrong. One has a bigger payout, if you win. He's shown time and time again that he's not afraid to go for the bigger payout.


James showed he's a cover + 1 (approx) bettor in the game vs Adam. A good strategy since frequently second place makes un-strategic wagers as Adam did.

He's all about win probabilities, maximizing money is secondary. Getting by one close game could mean streak extends another million, giving up 10k or whatever is worth it for some tiny extra win chances if opps bet stupidly.


----------



## Mikeguy

heySkippy said:


> It's like a once in a generation thing that a Jeopardy winner/loser would be newsworthy.


There have been at least 2 of them in this generation, both within the past 15 years. And then there's that Watson guy as well.


----------



## hapster85

I can't remember his name at the moment, but there was a guy a few years ago that made headlines because of his style of play. Multi-day champ, known for hunting down the Daily Doubles.


----------



## Mario500

Mikeguy said:


> There have been at least 2 of them in this generation, both within the past 15 years. And then there's that Watson guy as well.


"Watson"?


----------



## Demandred

hapster85 said:


> I can't remember his name at the moment, but there was a guy a few years ago that made headlines because of his style of play. Multi-day champ, known for hunting down the Daily Doubles.


Arthur Chu?


----------



## hapster85

Demandred said:


> Arthur Chu?


Yeah. I can never remember his name.


----------



## MacThor

Marco said:


> Heh, I was in the Milwaukee market then, but I still remember the name of the sportscaster (Vince Gibbens) who spoiled the Miracle On Ice.
> 
> And yet -- I'm just not on board with your suggestion that news reporters are ethically obligated not to report Jeopardy results before they air. James Holzhauer had become big news. Many people out there have no plans to watch the show but still want to know what happened. Reporters do not have to be in the business of keeping other entertainers' secrets -- in the case of TV reporters, other entertainers who are competing with their station for eyeballs.
> 
> Jeopardy takes this risk by taping in advance. The further in advance, the bigger the risk.


Fair enough. My analogy is poor. The Miracle on Ice was shown on tape delay (5PM EST game; 8PM EST airing). It was Renee Poussaint who spoiled the game in the DC market. She was the anchor on the station which was airing the game! In a station break during the third period - game tied 3-3 - she told all the viewers in the DC area the USA had shocked the USSR.

I can only imagine the reaction had social media existed back then - but then again, it would have been nearly impossible to avoid the spoiler even 3 hours later.


----------



## jcondon

waynomo said:


> But it was the proper bet and James would have bet the same amount even if it was his first show even though he was a "gambler."
> 
> You don't understand the mindset of a professional gambler. $1000 profit is still a $1000 profit.


He bet all sorts or weird amounts in the other games tied to birthdays of family and friends. I don't think he was overly concerned with get every last buck.


----------



## Marco

MacThor said:


> The Miracle on Ice was shown on tape delay (5PM EST game; 8PM EST airing). It was Renee Poussaint who spoiled the game in the DC market. She was the anchor on the station which was airing the game! In a station break during the third period - game tied 3-3 - she told all the viewers in the DC area the USA had shocked the USSR.


That's pretty much EXACTLY how it happened in Milwaukee.

I wonder if ABC handed down a script to affiliates!


----------



## WO312

Sorry if I'm interrupting the conversation, but Emma is doing quite well since beating James. I'm glad he lost to a worthy opponent.


----------



## waynomo

WO312 said:


> Sorry if I'm interrupting the conversation, but Emma is doing quite well since beating James. I'm glad he lost to a worthy opponent.


Agreed. 
It'll be interesting to see how long her streak continues.
I still think it's funny how she did her thesis (or something like that) that happened to be the FJ topic.


----------



## Mikeguy

Mario500 said:


> "Watson"?


IBM Watson: The inside story of how the Jeopardy-winning supercomputer was born, and what it wants to do next


----------



## astrohip

WO312 said:


> Sorry if I'm interrupting the conversation, but Emma is doing quite well since beating James. I'm glad he lost to a worthy opponent.


She's an interesting follow-up to James (and certainly no Nancy Zerg). Her knowledge appears to be extensive, although at this early stage, not quite as extensive as James (Van Cliburn is unforgivable). Her buzzer skills are clearly strong. Although there was a point yesterday, where she was negged for an answer (semi-unfairly, I thought), and she didn't get a buzzer for 10+ clues. Was she thrown off her game? Out-thumbed on the buzzer?

But I like her as a contestant, and hope she continues to do well.


----------



## stellie93

She's a really good player and I hope she continues to win. But creepy smile aside (() James seemed like a really nice, friendly, outgoing guy. And I don't usually even listen to the interviews. Emma just seems a little full of herself. It's harder to root for her.


----------



## hapster85

astrohip said:


> ... Her buzzer skills are clearly strong. Although there was a point yesterday, where she was negged for an answer (semi-unfairly, I thought), and she didn't get a buzzer for 10+ clues. Was she thrown off her game? Out-thumbed on the buzzer?
> 
> But I like her as a contestant, and hope she continues to do well.


Was that the clue regarding Georgia Pacific? The wording made it sound like they just wanted the state name. It threw me off too.



stellie93 said:


> ... Emma just seems a little full of herself. It's harder to root for her.


How so?

During interviews Tuesday, when Alex asked how she felt going up against James, I liked her answer. I thought it came across as self confidence rather than bravado.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> She's an interesting follow-up to James (and certainly no Nancy Zerg). Her knowledge appears to be extensive, although at this early stage, not quite as extensive as James (Van Cliburn is unforgivable). Her buzzer skills are clearly strong. *Although there was a point yesterday, where she was negged for an answer (semi-unfairly, I thought)*, and she didn't get a buzzer for 10+ clues. Was she thrown off her game? Out-thumbed on the buzzer?





hapster85 said:


> Was that the clue regarding Georgia Pacific? The wording made it sound like they just wanted the state name. It threw me off too.


Agreed. I thought the wording on that GP question was really poor. I even rewound and re-read the question a few times and it definitely could have been worded more clearly.


stellie93 said:


> She's a really good player and I hope she continues to win. But creepy smile aside (() James seemed like a really nice, friendly, outgoing guy. And I don't usually even listen to the interviews. Emma just seems a little full of herself. It's harder to root for her.


She gives me the vibe that she's a bit socially awkward, maybe even mild Asperger's. So if you're not factoring that in, she may seem less likeable.


----------



## TonyD79

I’m not going to diagnose either of them but neither is especially warm and engaging.

I don’t find myself rooting for either. There have been many more interesting and relatable champions over the years than the last two.


----------



## Marco

Emma seems very much like a female James to me.


----------



## Mikeguy

Marco said:


> Emma seems very much like a female James to me.


^ This. They both even seem to have the same physical aspect with their mouths (altho maybe that's just something that comes with being in front of a camera, for people not used to it--a certain awkwardness).


----------



## waynomo

She doesn't have the breadth of knowledge that James had. During the period yesterday when she didn't buzz in at all I didn't see her trying to buzz in. I think she was avoiding categories she wasn't comfortable with. (time will tell)

I often have a hard time figuring out exactly what they want in clues and rewind. I got the GP clue almost instantly. I recognized what they wanted because of "this" right before GP.


----------



## waynomo

I remember the FJ question about the game the Legend of Zelda or Link. (I think it was even talked about here.) That taught me a lot about understanding how to read a question to figure out what they want. I went over that question many times and discussed it with my son who was very into the games to finally understand why my answer was wrong.


----------



## Wil

So what happens without the A? My wife thought she might have gotten away with it if the a were lower case, an article rather than a real person's initial. Didn't matter.

In regular play Alex may ask for more info, right? But final has to be complete?

Brain freeze on the bet amount for the low person, didn't matter but you'd think they'd think. Also, high better could have left a tiny bit more wrong answer money on the table just in case something crazy happened. Why not exactly a dollar more?

Don't think any of that is spoilers but if anybody cares to reply, the replies could be.


----------



## pdhenry

Alex seemed to suggest that the A sunk it for her. I'm not sure if that's really true

(Trying to be cryptic until 11:00 or so.)


----------



## hapster85

Yeah, he said the "A" got her in trouble, but I don't think last name only would have been specific enough in this case. Being as one is the son of the other, and both were (are) in the same profession.


----------



## JTAnderson

astrohip said:


> She's an interesting follow-up to James (and certainly no Nancy Zerg). Her knowledge appears to be extensive, although at this early stage, not quite as extensive as James (Van Cliburn is unforgivable). Her buzzer skills are clearly strong. Although there was a point yesterday, where she was negged for an answer (semi-unfairly, I thought), and she didn't get a buzzer for 10+ clues. Was she thrown off her game? Out-thumbed on the buzzer?
> 
> But I like her as a contestant, and hope she continues to do well.


The same thing happened in her third game. She got one wrong then seemed to shut down for several clues after that.

On another note, did it seem that Alex was near tears when James lost?


----------



## waynomo

I'm surprised she missed Woody. It seems like something a bookish person should know. It's ironic that she is an expert on Shakespeare, but an "Americana" type question which had to do with a legendary folk artist/poet she missed.


----------



## astrohip

James never would have missed Woodie. Nor would many people. Same with Van Cliburn. She has a lot of knowledge, but not enough to be a ToC type player.



hapster85 said:


> Was that the clue regarding Georgia Pacific? The wording made it sound like they just wanted the state name. It threw me off too./


Yep, that one. A closer read showed they wanted the company name (THIS), but it was worded in such a way that Georgia alone _appeared _like it was what they wanted.


----------



## Marco

waynomo said:


> I'm surprised she missed Woody. It seems like something a bookish person should know. It's ironic that she is an expert on Shakespeare, but an "Americana" type question which had to do with a legendary folk artist/poet she missed.


It's only ironic because of each of our individual knowledge. (My sister in law knows classical Greek, but probably wouldn't recognize Taylor Swift.) We all have gaps.


----------



## waynomo

Marco said:


> It's only ironic because of each of our individual knowledge. (My sister in law knows classical Greek, but probably wouldn't recognize Taylor Swift.) We all have gaps.


I don't know either of those. 

I totally get your analogy, but I think there is a big difference between TS and WG. And part of that could be age. Do kids still sing This Land is Your Land in school? I'll give her credit for at least coming up with Arlo.


----------



## hapster85

Marco said:


> It's only ironic because of each of our individual knowledge. (My sister in law knows classical Greek, but probably wouldn't recognize Taylor Swift.) We all have gaps.


This. Not to mention that we all have certain knowledge that we don't necessarily recall in the moment.


----------



## Marco

waynomo said:


> I think there is a big difference between TS and WG.


Right.

YOU do. YOUR education. YOUR experience.


----------



## Mabes

Just saw the full episode, it's on YouTube now. What has been overlooked is how good the 3rd place contestant was. Over 11k against those two. If just a couple of those answers had gone to James he would have won. On any other day, he probably would have won 30k


----------



## Mabes

mattack said:


> I'm not going to pirate it. I'm just keeping track of the eps I'm missing.. when the James eps show up on Hulu or whatever in a couple of years, I hope I'll catch the ones I miss.
> 
> Hopefully at some point Sony will wise up and put Jeopardy online.. Even with forced commercials, I'd use it to watch the preempted episodes.
> 
> Though KGO claimed "they can't rerun" the episodes.. Yet as far as I could tell, last night's Jimmy Kimmel primetime ep didn't run at all (the game ran very long?).. But 10-11pm, they DID rerun two recent James episodes... not ones that were otherwise preempted.. at least I remembered the first one, I think I checked in for a minute or two during the 2nd one too.


You could do what I do. Get an HDTV antenna and watch for free OTA (I no longer have any cable). Except that, my antenna picks up all the local channels except for the one that shows Jeopardy. What else can a Mets fan expect?


----------



## waynomo

Mabes said:


> You could do what I do. Get an HDTV antenna and watch for free OTA (I no longer have any cable). Except that, my antenna picks up all the local channels except for the one that shows Jeopardy. What else can a Mets fan expect?


So basically you're suggesting that your way of missing Jeopardy is better than the current way he is missing it? :-D


----------



## ej42137

waynomo said:


> So basically you're suggesting that your way of missing Jeopardy is better than the current way he is missing it? :-D


Apparently it is cheaper, at least.


----------



## MacThor

WO312 said:


> Sorry if I'm interrupting the conversation, but Emma is doing quite well since beating James. I'm glad he lost to a worthy opponent.


I'm sorry I went off topic with my spoiler scars.


----------



## Lady Honora

As much as I found his play interesting, I've really enjoyed the show since James left. I find real contests more enjoyable. I tend to lose interest with day after day of run away wins.


----------



## Wil

Lady Honora said:


> As much as I found his play interesting, I've really enjoyed the show since James left. I find real contests more enjoyable. I tend to lose interest with day after day of run away wins.


I think a little shot of Jamesian Jeopardy is good every once in awhile. I do get the feeling they used up a lot of high-audition-scoring talent in recent "weeks" though so I'm not sure what's left in the queue. Not saying they were trying to knock James off, but I think they wanted competitive games. There were 5-6 people (including Emma) who with a little luck could have dominated a couple of weeks.

One of the reasons I'm hoping for that "Best of James' Competitors Tournament."


----------



## mattack

Mabes said:


> You could do what I do. Get an HDTV antenna and watch for free OTA (I no longer have any cable). Except that, my antenna picks up all the local channels except for the one that shows Jeopardy. What else can a Mets fan expect?


Umm, the episodes are on the *same* channel that I would be getting OTA.. so I can't get them OTA.

i.e. they're preempted on KGO regardless of whether I get it OTA or via cable.. (KNTV, the NBC station, *has* put NBC network shows on one of the cable subchannels which might also be OTA, when preempted for a local sports event.)


----------



## astrohip

Lady Honora said:


> As much as I found his play interesting, I've really enjoyed the show since James left. I find real contests more enjoyable. I tend to lose interest with day after day of run away wins.


I'm the opposite. Having had a taste of greatness, I find "old fashioned game play" boring. Today in DJ, close game, leader gets the final DD with a slight lead. Only bets $2,000. And then misses an easy one. Back in the good ol' days, we woulda seen a huge bet, and a correct answer.

It's just boring watching old style play.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> I'm the opposite. Having had a taste of greatness, I find "old fashioned game play" boring. Today in DJ, close game, leader gets the final DD with a slight lead. Only bets $2,000. And then misses an easy one. Back in the good ol' days, we woulda seen a huge bet, and a correct answer.
> 
> It's just boring watching old style play.


Three good competitors today. They were quicker on the buzzer than the champ.


----------



## Mario500

Lady Honora said:


> As much as I found his play interesting, I've really enjoyed the show since James left. I find real contests more enjoyable. I tend to lose interest with day after day of run away wins.


"real contests"?


----------



## stellie93

It is nice if final jeopardy has some real meaning. With James, it was just a case of how much will he wager? Still I liked the show better when he was on.


----------



## JTAnderson

I find it far less stressful if the person I'm rooting for has it locked by Final Jeopardy.


----------



## OhFiddle

I still really feel bad for all the people who had to play against James and did so poorly. Some only got to buzz in a few times. If I'm not mistaken only champions can come back to play again (for tournaments). Imagine trying out for years, finally getting on the show, your one shot, and then having to go against him. Must be like the Olympic swimmers who worked so hard only to find themselves there at the same time as someone like Michael Phelps.


----------



## hapster85

OhFiddle said:


> I still really feel bad for all the people who had to play against James and did so poorly. Some only got to buzz in a few times. If I'm not mistaken only champions can come back to play again (for tournaments). Imagine trying out for years, finally getting on the show, your one shot, and then having to go against him. Must be like the Olympic swimmers who worked so hard only to find themselves there at the same time as someone like Michael Phelps.


Not fun, no doubt. But like Emma said, they all went through the same qualification process. Any one of those contestants could have unseated him at any time. She just happened to be in a position to take advantage at the right time.

Haven't they invited players back in the past, after an unusual circumstance in the person's first appearance? I know it's happened on Wheel, for example, several times. Pretty sure it has on Jeopardy, as well. But no, players aren't brought back simply for having been pitted against a formidable champion.


----------



## DevdogAZ

OhFiddle said:


> I still really feel bad for all the people who had to play against James and did so poorly. Some only got to buzz in a few times. If I'm not mistaken only champions can come back to play again (for tournaments). Imagine trying out for years, finally getting on the show, your one shot, and then having to go against him. Must be like the Olympic swimmers who worked so hard only to find themselves there at the same time as someone like Michael Phelps.


I have a family friend who played against James in one of his earlier games. She's one of the smartest people I've ever met. She did pretty well, considering, but I did feel bad for her finally getting her shot and running into that buzzsaw.


----------



## Lady Honora

Mario500 said:


> "real contests"?


A real contest is where the players are a bit more evenly matched. Like today's FIFA match between France & Norway. The Norwegian ladies really made the French work for their win (2-1), as opposed to the American blow-out against the Thai (13-0). Both were enjoyable, but in different ways.


----------



## Lady Honora

hapster85 said:


> Not fun, no doubt. But like Emma said, they all went through the same qualification process. Any one of those contestants could have unseated him at any time. She just happened to be in a position to take advantage at the right time.
> 
> Haven't they invited players back in the past, after an unusual circumstance in the person's first appearance? I know it's happened on Wheel, for example, several times. Pretty sure it has on Jeopardy, as well. But no, players aren't brought back simply for having been pitted against a formidable champion.


I can think of a couple of instances where the judges decided that there was something hinky about the way the "answer" was written, and the person lost because of it and it wasn't caught during the show.


----------



## astrohip

hapster85 said:


> Haven't they invited players back in the past, after an unusual circumstance in the person's first appearance? I know it's happened on Wheel, for example, several times. Pretty sure it has on Jeopardy, as well. But no, players aren't brought back simply for having been pitted against a formidable champion.


The judges have to decide that whatever went wrong was enough to have changed the results. A mistake that doesn't change the game won't get you a second chance.

I thought today's FJ clue was terribly written. I knew what they wanted, but the second half of the clue didn't make sense.


----------



## hapster85

astrohip said:


> I thought today's FJ clue was terribly written. I knew what they wanted, but the second half of the clue didn't make sense.


How so? I knew the answer immediately. It was one of my favorite things as a youngster. I might not have paid close attention to the wording since I knew the answer.


----------



## astrohip

hapster85 said:


> How so? I knew the answer immediately. It was one of my favorite things as a youngster. I might not have paid close attention to the wording since I knew the answer.


Here was the clue:
_*
This product that brought virtual tourism into homes in 1939 introduced its first virtual reality device in 2015*_

I was pretty sure what "this product" was. Between the year and "virtual tourism", I figured it was those 3-D View Master things. But then the clue goes on to say "introduced its first...". How does a product introduce a device? A company can introduce a device, but a product?

It just seemed very confusingly worded.


----------



## hapster85

Ah yes. I see what you mean now


----------



## waynomo

I don't recall Alex ever messing up before when selecting the next contestant up after the player interviews. Anybody?


----------



## Wil

waynomo said:


> I don't recall Alex ever messing up before when selecting the next contestant up after the player interviews. Anybody?


Has he always been sitting down? I just never noticed. Maybe the same mental mechanism, just never noticed the flub either but now I'm sensitized. When I was sick, I _hated_ it when people were sensitized but that's how it works.


----------



## waynomo

Wil said:


> Has he always been sitting down? I just never noticed. Maybe the same mental mechanism, just never noticed the flub either but now I'm sensitized. When I was sick, I _hated_ it when people were sensitized but that's how it works.


It's not like I was looking for him to mess up. It was rather blatant and I'm not attributing it to him being sick although it could be related.

Yes, he sits behind the podium.


----------



## hapster85

I think he only began sitting at the podium a few years ago.


----------



## Goober96

Wonder why they left that flub in and didn’t edit it out?


----------



## BluesFools

I noticed that in the momentary confusion about which contestant's turn it was, Alex glanced down at the little light at the bottom of the podium... which neatly loops us back to the first post in this thread.


----------



## trainman

waynomo said:


> I don't recall Alex ever messing up before when selecting the next contestant up after the player interviews. Anybody?


When something like that happens, they would normally edit it out. Guess in this case, the producers liked the laugh from the studio audience when Alex said he saw two fingers instead of one, or whatever it was.


----------



## waynomo

trainman said:


> When something like that happens, they would normally edit it out. Guess in this case, the producers liked the laugh from the studio audience when Alex said he saw two fingers instead of one, or whatever it was.


Oh. I didn't understand that reference. I thought he always looked at the lights at the bottom of the contestant podiums.


----------



## cmgal

What was the 6/13 FJ answer? My 2AM recording was cut off.


----------



## astrohip

cmgal said:


> What was the 6/13 FJ answer? My 2AM recording was cut off.


*FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
WORD HISTORY

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
This word for a bug or malfunction was popularized in the 1962 book "Into Orbit" by the Mercury astronauts

Correct response:


Spoiler



Glitch


----------



## cmgal

Thanks, I got it right!


----------



## Marco

Had a Jeopardy audition this morning. Two (!) written tests, mock game questions with opponents and buzzing, short interview of each candidate.

Seemed to go well. Now we sit in the contestant pool for up to 18 months on the chance the phone rings.


----------



## brianric

Marco said:


> Had a Jeopardy audition this morning. Two (!) written tests, mock game questions with opponents and buzzing, short interview of each candidate.
> 
> Seemed to go well. Now we sit in the contestant pool for up to 18 months on the chance the phone rings.


Good luck.


----------



## Hank

astrohip said:


> Here was the clue:
> _*
> This product that brought virtual tourism into homes in 1939 introduced its first virtual reality device in 2015*_
> 
> I was pretty sure what "this product" was. Between the year and "virtual tourism", I figured it was those 3-D View Master things. But then the clue goes on to say "introduced its first...". How does a product introduce a device? A company can introduce a device, but a product?
> 
> It just seemed very confusingly worded.


What was the question?


----------



## waynomo

Hank said:


> What was the question?


What is a Viewmaster.


----------



## BrettStah

waynomo said:


> What is a Viewmaster.


I'm surprised you don't know! They were very popular back in the day.


----------



## waynomo

It was an insta get for me. However, I didn't over think the question. Adding the virtual reality introduction confused the issue. One of the contestants answered Occulus which really isn't a bad answer except they weren't around in 1939. I wouldn't be surprised if Viewmaster paid them for the plug, but insisted they include the 3d vr product in the clue. I certainly didn't know about. It looks like it could be a cool toy for a kid.


----------



## BrettStah

waynomo said:


> It was an insta get for me. However, I didn't over think the question. Adding the virtual reality introduction confused the issue. One of the contestants answered Occulus which really isn't a bad answer except they weren't around in 1939. I wouldn't be surprised if Viewmaster paid them for the plug, but insisted they include the 3d vr product in the clue. I certainly didn't know about. It looks like it could be a cool toy for a kid.


I was just kidding in my reply to your "What is Viewmaster" post.


----------



## waynomo

BrettStah said:


> I was just kidding in my reply to your "What is Viewmaster" post.


Sorry. That wasn't directed at you. I did get the joke.

I had thought about the clue some more and agreed with @astrohip's post up thread that the question wasn't worded very well.


----------



## Hank

waynomo said:


> What is a Viewmaster.


Thanks, that's what I thought, especially since Astrohip mentioned above:



astrohip said:


> , I figured it was those 3-D View Master things.


It was just the 2015 VR product reference that threw me. I had no idea Viewmaster was in the video game business.

When I was a kid, we had one of those old, heavy viewmasters made out of bakelite. It was build like a tank.



BrettStah said:


> I'm surprised you don't know! They were very popular back in the day.


LOL.


----------



## ThePennyDropped

Hank said:


> When I was a kid, we had one of those old, heavy viewmasters made out of bakelite. It was build like a tank.


No kidding! Those things were heavy. I have one from the late 1940s/early 1950s, I believe. It originally belonged to my mother's aunt. I still have some of the old Viewmaster image wheels, too, including Gene Autry, the Cisco Kid, and a bunch of stuff like that. Actually I have image wheels welcoming Hawaii and Alaska to the Union, too. It's stepping back in time whenever I pull them out to take a look.


----------



## mattack

waynomo said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Viewmaster paid them for the plug, but insisted they include the 3d vr product in the clue. I certainly didn't know about. It looks like it could be a cool toy for a kid.


possibly naive question. Do we actually have proof they are paid to do some clues? i.e. are they included in the credits when that happens? Sure, the so and so movie comes out tomorrow mentions sure seem like they must be paid, but I've never checked the credits. (Basically, I just hit left-delete 99% of the time right after Alex says something like "I hope you join us tomorrow".) The movie ones often (always?) seem to be Sony movies though, so I thought it might just be inter-corporate funny money going around.

(BTW, even if these are paid, these are the kind of commercial things that *don't* bug me. The other one I always mention that only sometimes gets close to being annoying is product mentions on Survivor... though usually those don't bug me. *regular* commercials bug the heck out of me, which is why I watch as much as I can on my *duplicated-from-cable* commercial free versions of streaming services. Heck, I would rather just pay the cable company itself if they'd give me commercial free versions of the shows for just as long as the streaming services do.)


----------



## waynomo

I wouldn't be upset if they did pay for the plug. I was only suggesting that that could be the reason for the wording.


----------



## JTAnderson

The View-Master trademark has been owned by several different companies over the years. This may have affected the difficulty of creating a properly worded clue.


----------



## Marco

mattack said:


> possibly naive question. Do we actually have proof they are paid to do some clues?


"The answer to all of your questions is 'money.'"

If there's product placement happening on Jeopardy (or anywhere else), it is 100% certainly because somebody paid for it to happen.

Men in Black International was produced by Sony Pictures (among others), the common owner of Jeopardy. Sony Pictures put that MIB:I clue in that episode of Jeopardy, on purpose, to promote the movie.


----------



## longrider

Not jeopardy related but all this talk of product placement made me think of the most ridiculous placement i have ever seen. On Stargate Atlantis at the end of an episode two guys were relaxing on one of the balconies and drinking beer. Not just beer, but 2 regular cans of Budweiser! I have a hard enough time with sending just beer thousands of light years to Atlantis but a case of commercially produced cans? Really??


----------



## realityboy

The leak of James's loss seems to have worked out ok for the show.

James Holzhauer Final 'Jeopardy!' Episode Highest Rated In 14 Years - Deadline


----------



## mattack

Marco said:


> "The answer to all of your questions is 'money.'"
> 
> If there's product placement happening on Jeopardy (or anywhere else), it is 100% certainly because somebody paid for it to happen.
> 
> Men in Black International was produced by Sony Pictures (among others), the common owner of Jeopardy. Sony Pictures put that MIB:I clue in that episode of Jeopardy, on purpose, to promote the movie.


I did mention Sony movies.. but I also meant any OTHER product placement.. e.g. the ViewMaster question.


----------



## waynomo

realityboy said:


> The leak of James's loss seems to have worked out ok for the show.
> 
> James Holzhauer Final 'Jeopardy!' Episode Highest Rated In 14 Years - Deadline


Crazy good numbers!


----------



## Mikeguy

longrider said:


> Not jeopardy related but all this talk of product placement made me think of the most ridiculous placement i have ever seen. On Stargate Atlantis at the end of an episode two guys were relaxing on one of the balconies and drinking beer. Not just beer, but 2 regular cans of Budweiser! I have a hard enough time with sending just beer thousands of light years to Atlantis but a case of commercially produced cans? Really??


Were they supposed to brew it themselves? And with the wormholes between gates, it probably was easier getting the cans of beer from the base on Earth to Atlantis than from the local Target store to the base on Earth.


----------



## waynomo

It's also a trope in many war films. The soldiers get a chance to relax and they are shown having a beer from back home. Budweiser wouldn't have been my first choice, but so be it.


----------



## trainman

mattack said:


> I did mention Sony movies.. but I also meant any OTHER product placement.. e.g. the ViewMaster question.


In general, if it's just a product/brand name mention in a clue, it's not paid for, it's just trivia that happens to be about a product/brand name.

But if they have a logo in the category title... or if Alex turns to the camera to tell you when the movie opens... it's paid product placement.


----------



## stellie93

Interesting final Jeopardy question yesterday. One of those things that I no way would have figured out, but seemed obvious when I heard the answer. Poor kids--they should take it a little easier on them.


----------



## astrohip

stellie93 said:


> Interesting final Jeopardy question yesterday. One of those things that I no way would have figured out, but seemed obvious when I heard the answer. Poor kids--they should take it a little easier on them.


Seems like they were listening to you. Today's FJ was ridiculously easy. To the point it makes FJ no fun. When you know all three are going to get it, it takes away the challenge of FJ. Seems to me FJ should have a sweet spot get rate of around 50%, geared to the competitors.

And salt on the wound... the playoff was a "who can buzz in first" contest. Again, make it ~50% on a playoff question, so there is some real risk to buzzing in first.

This made for a very disappointing ending. Not because of the winners & losers, but because there was no challenge to it.


----------



## stellie93

Both easy questions, but what are the odds of a tie? They don't really have time to do a more fair playoff, I guess. I feel sorry for the guy who lost.


----------



## Regina

stellie93 said:


> Interesting final Jeopardy question yesterday. One of those things that I no way would have figured out, but seemed obvious when I heard the answer. Poor kids--they should take it a little easier on them.


The answer came to me right away, but then again, I am old 

Speaking of which, the teens didn't know Mick Jagger or Madonna, so I certainly felt old!


----------



## astrohip

stellie93 said:


> Both easy questions, but what are the odds of a tie? They don't really have time to do a more fair playoff, I guess. I feel sorry for the guy who lost.


I meant the playoff question should be harder. By making it a 100% gimme, it becomes a buzz contest. It should be something you might not know.


----------



## mattack

I think I'm repeating myself, but is the tie breaker new? Last 10 years or so?


----------



## ej42137

mattack said:


> I think I'm repeating myself, but is the tie breaker new? Last 10 years or so?


It's about a year old in regular play but has been in force for tournaments for a long time. Before that, in regular play both contestants came back. But obviously in tournaments ties can't be accepted.

See this article under "Returning Champions".


----------



## hapster85

ej42137 said:


> It's about a year old in regular play but has been in force for tournaments for a long time. Before that, in regular play both contestants came back. But obviously in tournaments ties can't be accepted.
> 
> See this article under "Returning Champions".


According to the citation from that page, the rule has been in place for regular gameplay since November 2014, but didn't come into play until March 2018. I remembered it coming up last season, but hadn't realized the rule was that old.


----------



## trainman

Netflix has just added a new batch of "Jeopardy!" episodes under the heading "Season Premieres" -- it's exactly what it says for seasons 2 through 32, but for season 1, what they have is actually the second pilot episode that was produced, not the actual first episode of the show. (They've also added the competition that involved IBM's Watson computer.)


----------



## hapster85

trainman said:


> Netflix has just added a new batch of "Jeopardy!" episodes under the heading "Season Premieres" -- it's exactly what it says for seasons 2 through 32, but for season 1, what they have is actually the second pilot episode that was produced, not the actual first episode of the show. (They've also added the competition that involved IBM's Watson computer.)


Is the behind the scenes stuff with the Watson episodes included? I thought that was just as interesting as the games.


----------



## trainman

hapster85 said:


> Is the behind the scenes stuff with the Watson episodes included? I thought that was just as interesting as the games.


Haven't checked yet, but it should be the episodes just as originally aired, so it would indeed include the behind-the-scenes stuff.


----------



## waynomo

So I watched a bit of the Teen Tournament. 

First would only receive $100,000.
Second place would receive either $50,000 or the greater of their 2 day final total.*
Third place would receive either $25,000 or the great of their 2 day final total.*

*I don't recall that being the case in tournaments before where instead of getting the guaranteed amount you could get more if you scored more than that amount. Has that been the case or is it a new thing?


----------



## lambertman

That’s always been the case.


----------



## astrohip

It's time for... *Tournament of Champions! *

Jeopardy! Tournament of Champions: James Holzhauer and More Winners Returning to Compete - Watch Video

Fifteen of the most successful winners from the past two seasons of _Jeopardy!_ will convene this fall for the 2019 Tournament of Champions, the show announced via video Wednesday. The 10-day event will air from Nov. 4 to 15.

The biggest name, of course, is professional sports gambler James Holzhauer, who recently took home $2.4 million during his 32-game winning streak. The Las Vegas native donated a portion of his winnings to a Chicago-area pancreatic cancer walk in honor of host Alex Trebek, who personally revealed his own diagnosis to _Jeopardy!_ fans in March. (During an interview in May, Trebek said he's nearing remission.)

Holzhauer is certainly the one to beat, and here are the 14 other _Jeopardy!_ veterans hoping to take him down:

* Josh Hill (North Little Rock, Ark.), whose 7-game winnings totaled $163,721

* Ryan Fenster (Seatac, Wash.), whose 7-game winnings totaled $156,497

* Kyle Jones (Aurora, Colo.), whose 7-game winnings totaled $145,403

* Rob Worman (Edina, Minn.), whose 6-game winnings totaled $133,900

* Alan Dunn (Johns Creek, Ga.), whose 5-game winnings totaled $120,802

* Steven Grade (Atlanta, Ga.), whose 5-game winnings totaled $115,501

* Eric R. Backes (Round Rock, Texas), whose 4-game winnings totaled $105,602

* Anneke Garcia (Salt Lake City, Utah), whose 4-game winnings totaled $104,497

* Lindsey Shultz (Pittsburgh, Penn.), whose 4-game winnings totaled $101,002

* Emma Boettcher (Chicago, Ill.), whose 3-game winnings totaled $97,002

* Gilbert Collins (Princeton, N.J.), whose 5-game winnings totaled $84,201

* Rachel Lindgren (Bend, Ore.), whose 5-game winnings totaled $75,999

* Dhruv Gaur (Gainesville, Ga.), the Season 34 College Champion

* Francis Barcomb (New Paltz, N.Y.), the Season 35 Teachers Champion


----------



## BrettStah

There's one big missing champion from that list.


----------



## pdhenry

BrettStah said:


> There's one big missing champion from that list.


I think he has said his mind has gotten out of shape.


----------



## heySkippy

BrettStah said:


> There's one big missing champion from that list.


From the last 2 seasons?


----------



## Mikeguy

heySkippy said:


> From the last 2 seasons?


A mind is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## Howie

pdhenry said:


> I think he has said his mind has gotten out of shape.


I know how he feels.


----------



## astrohip

By Ken Levine: What it's like to be on JEOPARDY! Round 1


----------



## waynomo

BrettStah said:


> There's one big missing champion from that list.


Who?


----------



## astrohip

By Ken Levine: What it's like to be on JEOPARDY! Round 2

Both parts are a really interesting read, if you have any interest in "the game".


----------



## Mikeguy

astrohip said:


> By Ken Levine: What it's like to be on JEOPARDY! Round 2
> 
> Both parts are a really interesting read, if you have any interest in "the game".


Thanks! He tells it charmingly.


----------



## Regina

astrohip said:


> By Ken Levine: What it's like to be on JEOPARDY! Round 2
> 
> Both parts are a really interesting read, if you have any interest in "the game".





Spoiler: Spoilerizing, just in case...



Johnny Gilbert doesn't do all his announcing live? MY WHOLE LIFE IS A LIE!


----------



## astrohip

Regina said:


> Johnny Gilbert doesn't do all his announcing live? MY WHOLE LIFE IS A LIE!


Not just that. He's NINETY-effing-FIVE YEARS OLD!!


----------



## astrohip

And a wrap-up... Q&A!

By Ken Levine: Jeff Lasky answers your JEOPARDY questions


----------



## astrohip

Has anyone heard an update about Alex Trebek? Curious how his treatment is going, with fingers crossed for good news. It's been over a month since any news (that I can find).

When does Jeopardy! start filming for the new season?


----------



## lambertman

I've read a social media report that they are already filming and Alex is there. I'm hoping that's true.


----------



## Peter000

lambertman said:


> I've read a social media report that they are already filming and Alex is there. I'm hoping that's true.


If you can't believe social media, who can you believe??


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> When does Jeopardy! start filming for the new season?


If you don't know I don't think anybody knows.  You should ask on jboard. (and let us know)

The ticket request page says no tapings are scheduled.

They would need to start taping soon for next season. When does the first show of the season typically air?


----------



## hapster85

On the last episode of the season, Alex mentioned they'd be airing tournament repeats for 6 weeks. This is week 3, the first week of the teachers' tournament.

That would put new episodes beginning Sept 9th.


----------



## ej42137

hapster85 said:


> On the last episode of the season, Alex mentioned they'd be airing tournament repeats for 6 weeks. This is week 3, the first week of the teachers' tournament.
> 
> That would put new episodes beginning Sept 9th.


Since they usually "tape" about two months in advance, one would expect them to now be done with their summer break and back to "taping" episodes. I hope this is not a bad sign.


----------



## hapster85

ej42137 said:


> Since they usually "tape" about two months in advance, one would expect them to now be done with their summer break and back to "taping" episodes. I hope this is not a bad sign.


Last report from him in his health sounded pretty positive. Unfortunately, that can change quickly.


----------



## ej42137

hapster85 said:


> Last report from him in his health sounded pretty positive. Unfortunately, that can change quickly.


Yeah, I had seen that earlier. It was vague enough that I took it with a grain of salt.


----------



## waynomo

hapster85 said:


> Last report from him in his health sounded pretty positive. Unfortunately, that can change quickly.


And there is also this thing called spin. They only people that really know are those really close to Alex and his doctor. I hope that the reports were true, but for some reason I'm always a bit skeptical until we see proof.

I sincerely wish only the best for Alex.

ETA: I guess a bit of a smeek. @ej42137 beat me to punch by about 20 seconds.


----------



## waynomo

I didn't read most of this, but it says they're back taping.

Alex Trebek is Back -- "Jeopardy!" Rep Tells SurvivorNet Filming Is In Progress, Even As Beloved Host Battles Pancreatic Cancer | SurvivorNet


----------



## jcwik

waynomo said:


> I didn't read most of this, but it says they're back taping.
> 
> Alex Trebek is Back -- "Jeopardy!" Rep Tells SurvivorNet Filming Is In Progress, Even As Beloved Host Battles Pancreatic Cancer | SurvivorNet


Tickets were available the other day for next week. Hope Alex is doing ok!


----------



## MauriAnne

Alex Trebek is done with chemotherapy and back at work on 'Jeopardy!'


----------



## astrohip

Great news! Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## astrohip

Houston Alert: When Jeopardy returns for its 36th season on Sept 9, it is moving to 11:30am (Ch 13, ABC, KTRK). One of the earliest start times for Jeopardy airings.

Won't matter to us, since the local channel preempts Jeopardy for BREAKING NEWS ALERTS every time a fly farts.


----------



## hapster85

astrohip said:


> Won't matter to us, since the local channel preempts Jeopardy for BREAKING NEWS ALERTS every time a fly farts.


I guess we're fortunate in that regard. If they need to preempt it here, they'll usually move it to their substation. That probably upsets a few people who normally watch MeTV at that time, though.


----------



## trainman

astrohip said:


> Houston Alert: When Jeopardy returns for its 36th season on Sept 9, it is moving to 11:30am (Ch 13, ABC, KTRK). One of the earliest start times for Jeopardy airings.


For most of the original run (with Art Fleming), it aired at noon Eastern/11:00 A.M. Central and Pacific, so they're just taking it back to its roots.


----------



## TonyD79

trainman said:


> For most of the original run (with Art Fleming), it aired at noon Eastern/11:00 A.M. Central and Pacific, so they're just taking it back to its roots.


Yup. My aunt was on back then and I remember rushing home from school for lunch to watch her.


----------



## danderson400

MScottC said:


> The Art Fleming/Don Pardo version of Jeapordy! was an NBC Television Network show. The Trebek version was strictly syndication, airing on different network affliliates or indepent stations in different markets.


Like _The Doctors_ soap opera was too. And_ Another World_ too.


----------



## TonyD79

danderson400 said:


> Like _The Doctors_ soap opera was too. And_ Another World_ too.


Not sure what you are saying. Neither the Doctors or Another World went into syndication.


----------



## waynomo

TonyD79 said:


> Yup. My aunt was on back then and I remember rushing home from school for lunch to watch her.


For me it was on days when I was home sick. IIRC game shows made up a lot of daytime TV back then.


----------



## mattack

...and it seems to be preempted entirely on KGO next Monday.. I should send them a question/complaint.. (as I mentioned before, I now often get an email for Jeopardy preemptions since I used to complain so often.. I get the impression it's BCCed to several of us).


----------



## astrohip

"What is Goliathtown?"

My LOL of the day.

Did *anyone* get this?


----------



## Peter000

astrohip said:


> Did *anyone* get this?


Are you asking whether anybody here knew the answer? I sure din't.


----------



## astrohip

Peter000 said:


> Are you asking whether anybody here knew the answer? I sure din't.


Yes. It was a triple stumper for the contestants. I'm wondering if anyone, anywhere got it. Talking about obscure knowledge...


----------



## hapster85

astrohip said:


> Yes. It was a triple stumper for the contestants. I'm wondering if anyone, anywhere got it. Talking about obscure knowledge...


My Dad knew, but he's a bit of a biblical scholar. I would've actually been surprised if he hadn't known.


----------



## astrohip

Anyone want to wager on the get? I'll say 23%. You have until Friday to enter your WAG.


----------



## TonyD79

Best part of the first episode this year was Alex saying “I’m still here.”


----------



## Lady Honora

trainman said:


> For most of the original run (with Art Fleming), it aired at noon Eastern/11:00 A.M. Central and Pacific, so they're just taking it back to its roots.


When I was in grammar school, the original Jeopardy was on at noon in NYC. I'd rush home for lunch and miss the first couple of questions. I only saw Final Jeopardy on school holidays and when I was sick, because I had to leave after Double Jeopardy to get back to school in time for the bell.


----------



## astrohip

I'm getting a little tired of hearing Jason continually compared to James, and I'm sure Jason is too.


----------



## Peter000

astrohip said:


> I'm getting a little tired of hearing Jason continually compared to James, and I'm sure Jason is too.


I ff through any contestant chat or Alex commentary (like at the beginning). I just want the A&Q. So I miss most of that kind of stuff.

But I'm sure the Jeopardy folks are excited to have another player making a run so they're making the most of it.


----------



## OhFiddle

Was so glad to finally have Jeopardy back this week... until we had our first Jeopardy pre-emption of the season. I only got to see the first few clues yesterday, when the news cut in to cover the weather for the entire rest of the episode, arggh! Doesn't look like they re-broadcast it in the wee hours like they sometimes do either. Seems like we average at least one missed episode a week, so things are right on track already.


----------



## Tracy

My son got called in for a Jeopardy audition a couple of weeks ago. They had to take a test--to prove they were the one who passed the online test, I suppose. Then they played some practice games and got interviewed. I have mentioned this before, but my husband was on Jeopardy back in the day. His show taped 10 days after the birth of our first child. My husband choked on Final Jeopardy and didn't have an answer so wrote "Who is Benjamin" which is the name of our then-newborn son--the same son who just had his own Jeopardy interview. That was the story Ben told in his contestant chat part. I wonder how many contestants are second-generation at this point? Anyway, he seemed to pass the whole process, although no one said that. He was just told he might get a call in the next 18 months and would have about a month warning before taping. The funny thing is, he and his wife are expecting their first child in February!


----------



## trainman

Tracy said:


> Anyway, he seemed to pass the whole process, although no one said that. He was just told he might get a call in the next 18 months and would have about a month warning before taping. The funny thing is, he and his wife are expecting their first child in February!


Correct, everyone who passed the online test and gets invited to an in-person audition is considered "in the pool" -- the interviews and the mock game are essentially to determine how close to the top of the stack they'll keep his information for the next 18 months. (Seems like a unique story -- "I was a Final Jeopardy! response when I was a baby" -- so that's definitely a point in his favor!)


----------



## mattack

OhFiddle said:


> Was so glad to finally have Jeopardy back this week... until we had our first Jeopardy pre-emption of the season. I only got to see the first few clues yesterday, when the news cut in to cover the weather for the entire rest of the episode, arggh! Doesn't look like they re-broadcast it in the wee hours like they sometimes do either. Seems like we average at least one missed episode a week, so things are right on track already.


You should COMPLAIN to your local station. Unless it is truly truly breaking news (weather _could_ be that but most likely not IMHO), they should have shown the weather later.


----------



## trainman

mattack said:


> You should COMPLAIN to your local station. Unless it is truly truly breaking news (weather _could_ be that but most likely not IMHO), they should have shown the weather later.


It was breaking news -- they had tornadoes in the Chicago suburbs.


----------



## Marco

Tracy said:


> he seemed to pass the whole process, although no one said that. He was just told he might get a call in the next 18 months and would have about a month warning before taping.


I had the same Jeopardy audition process in June. They did not announce that anybody failed to make the contestant pool. We were ALL told we could get a call over the next 18 months.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> Anyone want to wager on the get? I'll say 23%. You have until Friday to enter your WAG.


19% 

And 33% answered every FJ correct except for this one.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mon Sep 09, 2019 
*FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
BIBLICAL ARCHAEOLOGY

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
A site excavated since 1899, Tell es-Safi has been identified as this Philistine city, home to a giant warrior

Correct response:


Spoiler: Goliathtown



Gath


----------



## OhFiddle

trainman said:


> It was breaking news -- they had tornadoes in the Chicago suburbs.


Yup, I'm ok with them having to cover emergency stuff like that. Just disappointed to miss the show yet again. I still don't understand why there isn't an official legal way to stream missed episodes. It seems like since it's a broadcast show that gets pre-empted frequently that the least they could do is make the most recent five episodes available to stream for free, even with ads in it would be fine.


----------



## mattack

yeah I've said basically the same thing. I won't pay per episode, but I would suffer through FORCED ads (in the theoretical online episodes), and keep up with my Tivo recordings otherwise, to make sure I didn't miss a Jeopardy episode.


----------



## DancnDude

Alex is back in chemo again after his numbers went back up.
'Jeopardy!' host says he's undergoing chemo again after 'numbers went sky high'


----------



## Peter000




----------



## astrohip

Another poor 2nd place wager cost him the game. James Jason squeaks by again!


----------



## lambertman

Runner-up squandered both daily doubles with wimpy bets - he could have had this locked up well before Final.

Fortunately for me, New James doesn't irk me anywhere near as much as Original Recipe.


----------



## stellie93

This guy wagers pretty big, but nothing like the original. That probably means that he could stay twice as long and win half the money.


----------



## astrohip

lambertman said:


> Runner-up squandered both daily doubles with wimpy bets - he could have had this locked up well before Final.
> 
> Fortunately for me, New James doesn't irk me anywhere near as much as Original Recipe.


I was surprised how wimpy (great description) his DD wagers were. Knowing who you're up against, play to win! And then his FJ wager? AAARRRGGGHHH. You coulda been a contender.

You weren't a fan of James I?


----------



## stellie93

Yeah I am. At first his teeth weirded me out, but he came in with a new method for success and it worked!


----------



## Regina

Yesterday, if 3rd place hadn't wagered anything, she would have won!

UGH!


----------



## mattack

ok old article and it may have been mentioned here before..
Alex Trebek reveals the 'Jeopardy!' contestants that irk him - CNN

the interesting part IMHO:
"What bothers me is when contestants jump all over the board even after the Daily Doubles have been dealt with," Trebek said. "Why are they doing that? They're doing themselves a disservice."

"When the show's writers construct categories, they do it so that there's a flow in terms of difficulty, and if you jump to the bottom of the category you may get a clue that would be easier to understand if you'd begun at the top of the category and saw how the clues worked," Trebek said. "I like there to be order on the show, but as the impartial host I accept disorder."


----------



## astrohip

It used to irk me too, that OCD part of me. But speaking just for me, James put that to rest. His technique was so different, and so successful, that one would be foolish to avoid it just on principle.

I think the way players have done it in the past, where it was clearly DD hunting, bugged me. James wasn't hunting DD, he was trying to build a bankroll for when he did hit the DD. It makes sense (if you're a strong player), and helped ease me past my 50 year annoyance with people who don't start top-down.

See, old dogs can change!


----------



## pdhenry

Yes, but why continue after the DD has been found? There are logical reasons why working top-down would make the clues easier


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> Yes, but why continue after the DD has been found? There are logical reasons why working top-down would make the clues easier


One, it throws lesser players off-balance. Two, if you're good enough, you don't need the benefit of working top-down, which helps "clue you along".


----------



## Mikeguy

astrohip said:


> *One, it throws lesser players off-balance. *Two, if you're good enough, you don't need the benefit of working top-down, which helps "clue you along".


I sensed this one a lot.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> It used to irk me too, that OCD part of me. But speaking just for me, James put that to rest. His technique was so different, and so successful, that one would be foolish to avoid it just on principle.


We discussed this before... James wasn't the first to do the jump around 'successfully'. There was another guy, who happened to be Asian, who did it before.


----------



## pdhenry

Triple miss of the key clue "Pele" in the FJ answer...


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> Triple miss of the key clue "Pele" in the FJ answer...


I was surprised this was a triple stumper. I knew almost immediately they were talking about the volcano on the Big Island. Couldn't come up with the actual name in 30 secs though. My mind went to Kamehameha (who I knew was the King), and once that was stuck in my brain, all hope was lost.

It helped that I knew Twain had spent time in Hawaii.


----------



## GAViewer

I didn't know that Twain had spent time in Hawaii but "Pele" and "2018" was enough for me to know the what the question needed was.


----------



## Lady Honora

Same here.


----------



## pdhenry

I just re-read _Roughing It_ (chronicle of his trip west to San Francisco and Hawaii) earlier this year.


----------



## Regina

WOW! Gabe the Giant-Killer wins! Goodbye (for now) to Jason! See you in next year's TOC!


----------



## astrohip

Regina said:


> WOW! Gabe the Giant-Killer wins! Goodbye (for now) to Jason! See you in next year's TOC!


I enjoyed his run. He had a personality, and a modesty, that I enjoyed watching.

I had to think about FJ for a while. Probably took 15 secs to figure it out.

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
WORLD LANDMARKS

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
"The Eighth Wonder", by composer Alan John & librettist Dennis Watkins, is about this building that opened in 1973


Spoiler



Sydney Opera House



I first thought WTC, but that didn't seem right. Then I started thinking about music, why would someone compose a piece for a Landmark? Bingo!

Actually, my very first thought was The Astrodome. When it opened, and for decades after, it was called "The Eighth Wonder of the World". And the Smithsonian exhibit on it calls it that. But I knew that was 1965. So I had to put my indignation aside , and move on.


----------



## OhFiddle

First thing I thought of was tallest building, and the Sears Tower timing seemed _about_ right. I looked it up afterward and it was also completed in 1973, making it the tallest building in the world at the time. So that really was a tricky question!

I'm glad I actually got to see Thursdays episode. Wednesday's was pre-empted yet again. I went to record it in the wee hours and saw they actually had a Jeopardy re-run on the schedule for 2am. I thought great, they finally wised up and made a dedicated time slot for missed episodes to air. When I went to watch the recording the first 10 seconds was the *very end* of the missed episode, the rest was actually a re-run from back in April with James H. playing.  WTF ABC


----------



## mattack

wow that sucks.. using a 'normal' recording will only let you pad 10 mins early (but hour(s) late).. so I'd suggest using a manual recording to record a bunch of hours around the scheduled time when it's re-scheduled to the middle of the night..

and complain to the station!!!


----------



## waynomo

mattack said:


> wow that sucks.. using a 'normal' recording will only let you pad 10 mins early (but hour(s) late).. so I'd suggest using a manual recording to record a bunch of hours around the scheduled time when it's re-scheduled to the middle of the night..
> 
> and complain to the station!!!


A manual recording would work or . . .
However, a normal recording would work also. Start with the midnight show on that channel and extend the recording by 3 hours.


----------



## waynomo

There are torrents out there for most if not all of the recent shows.


----------



## OhFiddle

I imagine it's going to be pre-empted a lot more due to the current news. I just setup a manual recording for everyday from 12:05a-2:35a, and set it to only keep two. Hopefully that'll catch any bumped episodes and give me time to watch them. I've always wondered what they do when the whole daytime lineup gets pre-empted for "big news". I've seen soap operas getting rebroadcast in that slot before. I don't know what the threshold is for deciding to re-air things either... if it's only when the whole episode is pre-empted or more than half? This won't help of course for the instances when there is a planned bump for baseball which the guide accounts for, but then a rain delay at the last minute so then they go ahead and show the regular lineup, but it doesn't record. Suppose I could just do a manual recording for its normal time slot too, although then it would pickup all the reruns as well! It seems like with today's technology and the always broadband connected Tivo, that they should be able to push real-time guide updates to make last minute recording changes like this.


----------



## mattack

at least the same station that preempts Jeopardy here, airs the daytime shows in the middle of the night too.. and other times.. like we often only get a half hour of the 90 minutes of World News Now on Monday morning. sometimes none.


----------



## astrohip

[Alex Trebek] suggested his time on the program may be nearing its end. "I will keep doing it as long as my skills do not diminish, and they have started to diminish,"

Alex Trebek Says There May 'Come a Point' Where He Has to Leave Jeopardy!: My Skills 'Have Started to Diminish'


----------



## KDeFlane

DVR alert for the San Francisco Bay Area -- KGO is showing football right now, but the crawl says the syndicated pair begins at 2:40AM overnight, might be "Wheel of Fortune" before Jeopardy! but that is unclear. 

(I posted more details in a preexisting thread in the Alerts subforum)


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> [Alex Trebek] suggested his time on the program may be nearing its end. "I will keep doing it as long as my skills do not diminish, and they have started to diminish,"
> 
> Alex Trebek Says There May 'Come a Point' Where He Has to Leave Jeopardy!: My Skills 'Have Started to Diminish'


I can't tell that it has happened yet. He messed up yesterday and called Pinky from Pac-Man "Dinky" and apologized, but come on. He's 79. For someone as sick as he is, he's doing an amazing job.

Anyone know when the last episode airs before he begins treatment again? I'm not confident he can continue to host while getting treatment. That would be hard for anyone.


----------



## hapster85

HarleyRandom said:


> I can't tell that it has happened yet. He messed up yesterday and called Pinky from Pac-Man "Dinky" and apologized, but come on. He's 79. For someone as sick as he is, he's doing an amazing job.
> 
> Anyone know when the last episode airs before he begins treatment again? I'm not confident he can continue to host while getting treatment. That would be hard for anyone.


He continued working last season, while undergoing chemo. The last several weeks of the season, he had lost enough of his own hair that he wore a full wig on set. As he himself stated in an interview, he often spent breaks curled up in a fetal position on the floor.

Each successive round of chemo tends to be increasingly debilitating. So it is indeed quite probable, that he will not be able to finish out the current season. Only time, and Alex himself, will tell.


----------



## pdhenry

He said that one side effect of the chemo is mouth sores and that is affecting his diction.


----------



## Turtleboy

https://kotaku.com/jeopardy-airs-a-hilariously-incorrect-bit-of-tetris-tr-1838889592


----------



## astrohip

Tough FJ today, triple stumper. Made worse as it knocked out the leader (far right), who seemed to be a strong player. Would have enjoyed seeing her play another game. The winner (middle) didn't impress me, and only won because she at least knows how to wager in FJ.


----------



## astrohip

Another disappointing FJ. The guy in the middle, leader at FJ, seemed like a strong player, but missed an easy FJ clue, so that's on him (unlike Friday grumble grumble). Fun category, and easy answer as soon as you sniffed out the first word.

The champion was the weakest champ we've had in a while, didn't even play to win. Had the last DD, and wagered enough to... well, not enough to do anything. Not enough to get close to the lead, not enough to make a run for it. Even Alex commented on her play.


----------



## astrohip

Alex Trebek Apparently Has No Plans To Leave 'Jeopardy!' Anytime Soon


----------



## mattack

Wasn't Nacho basically the easiest FJ answer ever?

I sometimes/often know the answer basically 'immediately', but I didn't even really have to think of it, it seemed so blatantly obvious.. yes, I know one of them got it wrong, but still...


----------



## hapster85

mattack said:


> Wasn't Nacho basically the easiest FJ answer ever?
> 
> I sometimes/often know the answer basically 'immediately', but I didn't even really have to think of it, it seemed so blatantly obvious.. yes, I know one of them got it wrong, but still...


I knew the answer immediately, but only because I'd recently read something about it. (Possibly even mentioned in a thread on TCF?) Otherwise, I might have blindly guessed "nacho" from the clue, but it would've only been a guess.

Also, knowing the answer always makes them seem easy.


----------



## Regina

ARRGGGHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Today was a super hard FJ and a triple miss.
The woman on the end had $10,000 and the two men were pretty close to each other ($12,400 and $14,200 IIRC)
If she hadn't risked anything, SHE WOULD HAVE WON!
She bet $9998-


----------



## 7thton

mattack said:


> Wasn't Nacho basically the easiest FJ answer ever?
> 
> I sometimes/often know the answer basically 'immediately', but I didn't even really have to think of it, it seemed so blatantly obvious.. yes, I know one of them got it wrong, but still...


My family was stumped on it. We all knew Na, but nothing else.


----------



## mattack

hapster85 said:


> Also, knowing the answer always makes them seem easy.


Well, I did cover this in my message.. Somehow it seemed easier even compared to other "I know it" times.


----------



## gersh49

Regina said:


> ARRGGGHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Today was a super hard FJ and a triple miss.
> The woman on the end had $10,000 and the two men were pretty close to each other ($12,400 and $14,200 IIRC)
> If she hadn't risked anything, SHE WOULD HAVE WON!
> She bet $9998-


Same scenario played out on today's show.


----------



## Regina

gersh49 said:


> Same scenario played out on today's show.


And tonight's episode too!

Didn't the champ learn anything from last night?
And I was a bit surprised that no one got the correct response. I got it right away.


----------



## pdhenry

Alex said at the beginning that this week only one contestant has gotten FJ correct.


----------



## Regina

pdhenry said:


> Alex said at the beginning that this week only one contestant has gotten FJ correct.


Yes! Even more reason not to bet anything-expectation of super hard FJ!


----------



## astrohip

Regina said:


> And I was a bit surprised that no one got the correct response. I got it right away.


It did seem fairly easy. Four years, Fatherland... they darn near flashed it in neon. In my mind, I spelled it "Vischy", which should be accepted (same pronunciation).


----------



## pdhenry

astrohip said:


> In my mind, I spelled it "Vischy",


You haven't watched Casablanca enough.


----------



## Wil

pdhenry said:


> You haven't watched Casablanca enough.


I was assuming the location, Vichy, would not be acceptable so I was racking my brain trying to think of the actual regime name. Even in Casablanca the quote I remember was that the wind was blowing _from_ Vichy. Would it be correct to call the Confederate government "Richmond" (or earlier "Montgomery")?

I couldn't exactly remember "French State" so I was thinking something like "the Vichy government" or the "Marshal Petain regime," which is what I probably would have written, But I guess you can call the US government "Washington" or earlier "Philadelphia" or "New York."


----------



## pdhenry

The German partition of France was known as Vichy France.

The scene in Casablanca I was recalling was in the denouement when Captain Renault opens a bottle of Vichy Water, notices the label and throws the bottle into a trash can.


----------



## Wil

pdhenry said:


> ... was known as Vichy France.
> 
> The scene in Casablanca I was recalling was in the denouement when Captain Renault opens a bottle of Vichy Water, notices the label and throws the bottle into a trash can.


What it "was known as" turned out to be an acceptable Jeopardy response. What it _was_ was "the French State." The dialog I was remembering was Renault to the German Major Strasser, something like "I blow with the wind, and the prevailing wind at the moment is from Vichy."


----------



## astrohip

Wil said:


> What it "was known as" turned out to be an acceptable Jeopardy response. What it _was_ was "the French State."


_From wiki:_* Vichy France* is the common name of the *French State.*

Is "common name" the same as "was known as"? I'm no linguist, but clearly even Jeopardy was going for Vichy. And in scanning the JBoard thread for Thursday, not one single post used the phrase "French State".


----------



## DeDondeEs

In college I worked for a chain of convenience stores in upstate NY called Stewart's and they sold Vichy water.


----------



## Generic

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194054109097340928


----------



## astrohip

Generic said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194054109097340928


Very touching moment. Yes, it got dusty in the room.


----------



## lambertman

Lovely moment, which I imagine the producers are asking future contestants not to re-create.


----------



## Jon J

astrohip said:


> Very touching moment. Yes, it got dusty in the room.


I choked up.


----------



## hapster85

Generic said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194054109097340928


According to one of the replies, this episode was recorded right after Alex announced he'd be undergoing more chemo. It was a sweet gesture, regardless.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regina

Very sweet...but I was upset with him for risking $1995 of his $2000 when 1st and 2nd place were so close together!
Turned out to be a moot point, but still...
GO EMMA!


----------



## astrohip

Regina said:


> Very sweet...but I was upset with him for risking $1995 of his $2000 when 1st and 2nd place were so close together!
> Turned out to be a moot point, but still...
> GO EMMA!


It wouldn't have mattered. He was going to win a fixed amount ($10,000) regardless. There was no way 1st or 2nd would wager improperly. Not in a ToC.


----------



## Regina

astrohip said:


> It wouldn't have mattered. He was going to win a fixed amount ($10,000) regardless. There was no way 1st or 2nd would wager improperly. Not in a ToC.


Oh, yes, you are correct. As Alex said tonight, old habits die hard (he referred to James as "Our champion" in what I call the "cool story, bro" portion of the show)....it's like a reflex for me!


----------



## mattack

When do the Vanna hosted episodes of Wheel air?

I haven't watched Wheel *regularly* in decades (I think everybody says this and I'm pretty sure I have here before too -- I liked it when they had to buy crap, like the porcelain dog).

But it'd be interesting to see at least one or two of the batch (??) of episodes she did when Pat was in the hospital/out.


----------



## gersh49

mattack said:


> When do the Vanna hosted episodes of Wheel air?


Starting December 9.


----------



## Turtleboy

'Jeopardy!': James Holzhauer, Ken Jennings, Brad Rutter duel on ABC


----------



## TiVo'Brien

Turtleboy said:


> 'Jeopardy!': James Holzhauer, Ken Jennings, Brad Rutter duel on ABC


The clash of the Jeopardy titans. This is going to be awesome!


----------



## pdhenry

I wish there was a fourth spot for Watson.


----------



## waynomo

pdhenry said:


> I wish there was a fourth spot for Watson.


Seriously? I don't recall those episodes as being entertaining. (or maybe I don't like the idea of machines beating people)

It would be funny if they trained Watson using Holzhauer'a technique of using children's books.


----------



## Hank

pdhenry said:


> I wish there was a fourth spot for Watson.





waynomo said:


> Seriously?


Yes, seriously! I think it would be a hoot to see Watson put up against these players. Even if the chance was small. It would be very entertaining.


----------



## Mikeguy

Hank said:


> Yes, seriously! I think it would be a hoot to see Watson put up against these players. Even if the chance was small. It would be very entertaining.


Didn't Watson beat the "pros" the last time around?


----------



## Hank

I don't remember, but I don't think they were quite at the same level as the three on the current slate. Regardless, it would be very entertaining any way it unfolds. Also, I'm sure Watson has gotten a lot better since the last round.


----------



## Mikeguy

Yep: On 'Jeopardy!' Watson Win Is All but Trivial -- beating both Jennings and Rutter.


----------



## hapster85

Hank said:


> I don't remember, but I don't think they were quite at the same level as the three on the current slate. Regardless, it would be very entertaining any way it unfolds. Also, I'm sure Watson has gotten a lot better since the last round.


Umm ... Ken Jennings and Brad Rutter were the two human candidates pitted against Watson.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hank

Fine, whatever... it would still be entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## pdhenry

Jennings has already blogged that his own playing style is very different from (and likely no match for) Holzhauer's. That's one reason why I wonder if Watson's style could be adapted against him.


----------



## waynomo

pdhenry said:


> That's one reason why I wonder if Watson's style could be adapted against him.


Good point. 
The thing is that Holzhauer's strategy only works if you are really knowledgeable. Working top down on the board is a help to many people. However, that's irrelevant to Watson. Each question is it's own question independent of category. (Or at least I assume it is.) I guess we really don't know how they programmed Watson.


----------



## Wil

hapster85 said:


> Umm ... Ken Jennings and Brad Rutter were the two human candidates pitted against Watson


Not too shabby, in their prime.

Frankly, at this point, Jennings might have considered opting out.


----------



## lew

Wil said:


> Not too shabby, in their prime.
> 
> Frankly, at this point, Jennings might have considered opting out.


$250,000 minimum. Computers have improved over the past 8 years. It would be very boring if Watson was included.


----------



## Turtleboy

lew said:


> $250,000 minimum. Computers have improved over the past 8 years. It would be very boring if Watson was included.


it's why we never see any chess matches by a grandmaster against a computer, because the computer is so good it will always win now.


----------



## astrohip

While it was interesting to watch the matches with Watson, I have no interest in seeing another tourney with it. People!


----------



## Turtleboy

James has changed his Twitter icon to Watson.


----------



## astrohip

Turtleboy said:


> James has changed his Twitter icon to Watson.


He is really throwing some great trash (all good natured)...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196493344777609217


----------



## astrohip

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196784746472378368


----------



## pdhenry

astrohip said:


> While it was interesting to watch the matches with Watson, I have no interest in seeing another tourney with it. People!


Interestingly, that's my opinion of Holzhauer.


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> Interestingly, that's my opinion of Holzhauer.


Why?


----------



## pdhenry

His games are as interesting to me as Watson's are to you.


----------



## waynomo

I enjoy watching Holzhauer.


----------



## getbak

This has an interesting format. They will be playing up to a maximum of 7 "matches". Each match will be two regular games played back-to-back with the winner being the person with the highest total in the two games (similar to how they do the finals of the Tournaments).

The overall winner will be the first one to win three matches. The winner will take home a million dollars and the other two players will each get a quarter million.

Match 1 will air on Tuesday, January 7. Matches 2-4 will air over the next three nights. The final three matches (if necessary) will air the following Tuesday through Thursday.


If Holzhauer wins, he'll just pass Jennings on the all-time money list. No matter who wins, Rutter will remain the top total money winner.


----------



## waynomo

Sounds like a cool format.


----------



## waynomo

So a match is 2 regular games, but will air over 1 day?


----------



## getbak

waynomo said:


> So a match is 2 regular games, but will air over 1 day?


Yes, each episode will be one hour long (8-9pm ET/PT) and feature two games/one match. At least, that's how I understand it.


----------



## OhFiddle

After watching the tournament of champions with James where he plays so fast, yesterday's game seemed to be going in slooow motion. I actually had a chance to think of the answers before the contestants rang in. That one day in the tournament with the three part "before and after" type category, I was amazed at how quickly James could do those. Maybe he reads ahead of Alex and has more time to process. I find myself having to read a bit slower to match Alex's speed when I'm looking at the screen, but quite often I'm not even looking at the screen and just going by Alex's reading of the clue. Them jumping around in categories while talking fast trips me up a lot when I'm not looking at the screen too. I'll be trying to think of a ten-letter answer then realize they're not even in that category anymore! Guess I won't be trying out anytime soon.


----------



## hapster85

The jumping around trips them up sometimes too. I don't remember which game, but James forgot the answer needed to start with an "R".

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turtleboy

And it's not in syndication, but prime time on ABC.


----------



## mattack

pdhenry said:


> I wish there was a fourth spot for Watson.


dang, I was going to say the same thing. You beat me to it. If they're really going for champions, Watson should be included!!!


----------



## waynomo

mattack said:


> dang, I was going to say the same thing. You beat me to it. If they're really going for champions, Watson should be included!!!


That's like saying it would be okay to use robots in the Super Bowl.


----------



## mattack

If they had ever included them, then yes.


----------



## hapster85

The games featuring Watson were a means of showcasing IBM's tech. The whole thing was their idea. Maybe when IBM builds an android that can walk out on stage and compete autonomously, we can revisit the man vs machine idea.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## waynomo

mattack said:


> If they had ever included them, then yes.


And before jeopardy included Watson there had been no computers.


----------



## mattack

yes, but they DID include Watson, and "he" stomped them.

yes, I know it was a special event.. and I realize this is too.. so I'm not 100% seriously saying they should put Watson in.. but it would have been cool to do a 4 way tourney including Watson.


----------



## Mikeguy

mattack said:


> yes, but they DID include Watson, and "he" stomped them.
> 
> yes, I know it was a special event.. and I realize this is too.. so I'm not 100% seriously saying they should put Watson in.. but it would have been cool to do a 4 way tourney including Watson.


I don't mean to be cruel, but I would enjoy watching Watson womp Holzhauer's behind. :smilingimp:


----------



## astrohip

I guess if one doesn't like a player's style, then having them get beat--human or machine--provides a certain schadenfreude. Other than that, having a machine compete, other than the pure novelty of it, is about as fair (IMHO) as having a child compete against adults. It's not apples to apples, so where's the fun?

Watson was a few years ago, when AI was in its infancy compared to today. As time goes by, and we get closer to the singularity, it will become even more lopsided.

Let's stick with people against people.


----------



## Mikeguy

astrohip said:


> Watson was a few years ago, when AI was in its infancy compared to today. As time goes by, and we get closer to the singularity, it will become even more lopsided.
> 
> Let's stick with people against people.


Or singularity-ism against singularity-ism?


----------



## Hank

astrohip said:


> I guess if one doesn't like a player's style, then having them get beat--human or machine--provides a certain schadenfreude. Other than that, having a machine compete, other than the pure novelty of it, is about as fair (IMHO) as having a child compete against adults. It's not apples to apples, so where's the fun?
> 
> Watson was a few years ago, when AI was in its infancy compared to today. As time goes by, and we get closer to the singularity, it will become even more lopsided.
> .


From a scientific standpoint, I totally agree.

But this is Television. ENTERTAINMENT. It would be extremely entertaining to not only see Watson stomp the humans, but also how badly. Even if it was just an exhibition round or warm-up round with Watson before the real tournament with just humans, that would be immensely entertaining.


----------



## astrohip

Hank said:


> From a scientific standpoint, I totally agree.
> 
> But this is Television. ENTERTAINMENT. It would be extremely entertaining to not only see Watson stomp the humans, but also how badly. Even if it was just an exhibition round or warm-up round with Watson before the real tournament with just humans, that would be immensely entertaining.


They did it once, if there is enough interest in it, they'll do it again.


----------



## lambertman

I gotta disagree about the level of entertainment it would provide. I thought the first time was a bit of a slog after the initial few minutes of curiosity, and now it wouldn’t even be a unique thing (plus it would be improved Watson tech vs. older, slower Ken and Brad).


----------



## Hank

That was years ago. It would be good to see the improvements in AI and playing style.


----------



## pdhenry

lambertman said:


> I gotta disagree about the level of entertainment it would provide. I thought the first time was a bit of a slog after the initial few minutes of curiosity, and now it wouldn't even be a unique thing (plus it would be improved Watson tech vs. older, slower Ken and Brad).


Again, you're describing my feelings watching James Holzhauer play.


----------



## HarleyRandom

mattack said:


> When do the Vanna hosted episodes of Wheel air?
> 
> I haven't watched Wheel *regularly* in decades (I think everybody says this and I'm pretty sure I have here before too -- I liked it when they had to buy crap, like the porcelain dog).
> 
> But it'd be interesting to see at least one or two of the batch (??) of episodes she did when Pat was in the hospital/out.


I'd like to see that myself. I haven't watched the show in years.

I am glad they quit having to buy stuff. Pat would tell them they had enough money to buy whatever so they had to buy it. I later heard they couldn't just give up stuff they didn't want because they had bought it. Well, maybe they didn't want to buy it. I think they should have been given the cash instead once they found out that because they bought it they had to keep it.


----------



## trainman

HarleyRandom said:


> I later heard they couldn't just give up stuff they didn't want because they had bought it.


Contestants could decide to decline prizes they'd "bought" after the show (but not get any kind of cash equivalent). Contestants being able to decline prizes is also true of "The Price Is Right" -- and was true back in the days when "Jeopardy!" gave prizes to the 2nd- and 3rd-place contestants.


----------



## HarleyRandom

trainman said:


> Contestants could decide to decline prizes they'd "bought" after the show (but not get any kind of cash equivalent). Contestants being able to decline prizes is also true of "The Price Is Right" -- and was true back in the days when "Jeopardy!" gave prizes to the 2nd- and 3rd-place contestants.


Yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## astrohip

So we have another multi-day champion, Jennifer Quail, eight days, over $228K. Her knowledge is impressive, her buzzer skills excellent. But good gosh, her DD wagering is for the meek. Consistently. Even in categories where she is doing well, with a huge lead over her opponents, she'll only wager $2,000. And she gets them every time. Leaving huge amounts of money on the table. 

She's fun to watch, except for her DD wagering.


----------



## OhFiddle

Hope yesterday wasn't an exciting game, fricking ABC again. I have the TIVO set to manually record that three hour block in the early AM everyday now for whenever it gets pre-empted, and thought I was golden with that from now on. Of course it was pre-empted yesterday for obvious reasons. I go to watch my early AM manual recording today and it was an old Jeopardy re-run. I check the ABC website and it says that the pre-empted Wheel of Fortune would get an early AM viewing as usual, but that Jeopardy wouldn't since they already aired it on their substation LiveWell instead. Why not also run it in the early AM slot instead of the old re-run? I don't understand their thinking at all.


----------



## astrohip

OhFiddle said:


> aired it on their substation LiveWell


I discovered that my local affiliate (KTRK 13 ABC Houston) has started airing Jeopardy (if preempted) on one of their sub-channels 13.2, which is LiveWell. At the normal time. So I just set a manual daily/repeating recording. It's easy enough to delete, and preempting has been happening quite a bit lately. Like yesterday as you say.


----------



## OhFiddle

astrohip said:


> I discovered that my local affiliate (KTRK 13 ABC Houston) has started airing Jeopardy (if preempted) on one of their sub-channels 13.2, which is LiveWell. At the normal time. So I just set a manual daily/repeating recording. It's easy enough to delete, and preempting has been happening quite a bit lately. Like yesterday as you say.


I did the same thing earlier today as well. I think this is the first time they've aired it on a sub station as far as I know. It probably is better for people that can't record it and watch it live. Just strange that they changed tactics now, and who knows what they'll do in the future.


----------



## hapster85

Wheel and Jeopardy air on 32.1, a CBS affiliate, here, and they'll usually preempt MeTV on 32.2 as necessary. Oddly enough, not this time. I checked just after 7 and Wheel wasn't on, so I'm assuming they didn't air Jeopardy either.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lambertman

This may go without saying, but I didn't think about it until yesterday:

Jeopardy!: The Greatest of All Time is requiring a separate season pass from regular Jeopardy! on x1 at least. Might wanna check to make sure you're set up on your TiVos.


----------



## gersh49

*'What Is Jeopardy!? Alex Trebek & America's Most Popular Quiz Show' | Thursday 8|7c*


----------



## stellie93

I just finally watched a commercial for the Greatest of all time show, and I realized that it's on abc. Here Jeopardy is on CBS, so does this mean that we would be able to stream it on ABC if we miss it?


----------



## TampaThunder

stellie93 said:


> I just finally watched a commercial for the Greatest of all time show, and I realized that it's on abc. Here Jeopardy is on CBS, so does this mean that we would be able to stream it on ABC if we miss it?


Thanks for bringing this up. I was able to set up a recording for it on YouTubeTV. I'd be surprised if you wouldn't be able to stream it as it's airing from 8pm-9pm each night.


----------



## waynomo

Also just saw this airing tomorrow at 8 PM. (Jan. 2, 2020)

Jeopardy special!

https://www.broadwayworld.com/bwwtv...-AND-AMERICAS-MOST-POPULAR-QUIZ-SHOW-20191223


----------



## Peter000

waynomo said:


> Also just saw this airing tomorrow at 8 PM. (Jan. 2, 2020)
> 
> Jeopardy special!
> 
> https://www.broadwayworld.com/bwwtv...-AND-AMERICAS-MOST-POPULAR-QUIZ-SHOW-20191223


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> Also just saw this airing tomorrow at 8 PM. (Jan. 2, 2020)
> 
> Jeopardy special!
> 
> https://www.broadwayworld.com/bwwtv...-AND-AMERICAS-MOST-POPULAR-QUIZ-SHOW-20191223


Thanks! TiVo set.


----------



## waynomo

Overall I enjoyed the special even though I'm not a big fan of Michael Strahan. His diction really bugs me and distracts from the content.


----------



## DancnDude

I liked the special. It looks like all these articles that have been popping up over the last few days come from things that were said in this special.


----------



## Turtleboy

Note that your regular season pass won't pick up the Greatest of All Time special. But maybe a "jeopardy" wish list will.


----------



## Peter000

Turtleboy said:


> Note that your regular season pass won't pick up the Greatest of All Time special. But maybe a "jeopardy" wish list will.


A search for "Jeo" will bring up the show title, and from there you can set up a OP. Looks like there are three eps next week.


----------



## realityboy

Peter000 said:


> A search for "Jeo" will bring up the show title, and from there you can set up a OP. Looks like there are three eps next week.


Might still require a bit of babysitting. There's 3 scheduled and more games if needed.


----------



## Turtleboy

Is it all in the can already?


----------



## realityboy

Taped last month so I’m not sure how ABC is handling the spoilers/schedule.


----------



## astrohip

realityboy said:


> Might still require a bit of babysitting. There's 3 scheduled and more games if needed.


That's what worries me. I've got the SP set, but no telling if the guide gets updated in time for additional recordings, if needed. Especially with TiVo's track record of late.


----------



## LoadStar

Annoyingly, TiVo guide data [email protected]$#ed up... again... and all I had in the guide data for the local ABC affiliate all of prime time last night was "To be announced." Grr.


----------



## waynomo

So GOAT can be more than 3 days. I don't remember the exact format now, but I thought they had enough time given 3 hours of programming.


----------



## realityboy

waynomo said:


> So GOAT can be more than 3 days. I don't remember the exact format now, but I thought they had enough time given 3 hours of programming.


First one to win 3 days wins, so it's only over in 3 if it's a shutout.


----------



## DancnDude

But aren't they hour long episodes?


----------



## realityboy

DancnDude said:


> But aren't they hour long episodes?





> Each show is a stand-alone match consisting of two complete Jeopardy! games. The winner of each match will be decided by their total point score of the two games.


Only 1 Champ Will Be 'The Greatest of All Time' | J!Buzz | Jeopardy.com


----------



## waynomo

realityboy said:


> Only 1 Champ Will Be 'The Greatest of All Time' | J!Buzz | Jeopardy.com


Thanks for posting that.
Of course now I'm speculating on what the current schedule means. (I should probably forget about it and let it just happen)

1) Someone swept and it will only be those 3 episodes
2) They could add extra days as needed right after. However, I'm surprised they haven't listed those days like they do for the World Series with an asterisk "if needed."
3) Maybe they'll broadcast at a later date. (A week, month, etc.) However, I think this would take a bit of the excitement out of it.

I'm thinking it's probably option 1.

Network schedules are prepared months in advance. They know people have DVRs, etc. and rely on timely schedules. I don't think adding more games to the schedule is plausible.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## astrohip

Hour long episodes, two matches each night. Whoever wins the most total money each night wins the "match". First to three matches wins the Million. There can be anywhere from three (3-0-0) to seven (3-2-2) nights/matches.

First three matches are Tues-Thur, Jan 7 - 9, at 8/7c. Matches four thru seven, if needed, are Jan 10, 14, 15, 16 (Fri, then back to Tues/Wed/Thur). These are on ABC, which may not be your regular J! station.

Also, regular Jeopardy! will still air on all those days.


----------



## realityboy

According to the futoncritic.com, there is no longer an if needed game on the 10th, but rather the 14th, 15th, 16th, & 17th.


----------



## waynomo

TiVo guide doesn't show any upcoming episodes past the 9th. It shows other programs on the other days expect on the 14th it has "To be announced."


----------



## stellie93

So it is done live? Or is all the "if needed" stuff just to keep us on our toes?


----------



## trainman

I like "Jeopardy!" as much as the next guy (if not more so), but I feel like two matches in a row with the same contestants, plus the regular episode, is a lot of "Jeopardy!" for one day.


----------



## astrohip

stellie93 said:


> So it is done live? Or is all the "if needed" stuff just to keep us on our toes?


Already done and in the can...


----------



## Peter000

trainman said:


> I like "Jeopardy!" as much as the next guy (if not more so), but I feel like two matches in a row with the same contestants, plus the regular episode, is a lot of "Jeopardy!" for one day.


Save some for the weekend.


----------



## astrohip

Who just throws away $1000? 

Today's FJ had all three contestants locked in place. The leader had a runaway, and second had far more than double third's money. So what does second do? Wager all her money less $5. And ending up in third place. $1000 instead of $2000.

Why???


----------



## TonyTheTiger

astrohip said:


> Who just throws away $1000?
> 
> Today's FJ had all three contestants locked in place. The leader had a runaway, and second had far more than double third's money. So what does second do? Wager all her money less $5. And ending up in third place. $1000 instead of $2000.
> 
> Why???


One of the dumbest bets I've ever seen.

I think the worst bet ever was one of the junior tournaments where the leader had a runaway score and a sure trip to the next round. Until he bet everything on FJ, that is! He lost to someone who had just one dollar after both failing to get the answer!


----------



## waynomo

Did 'Jeopardy!' GOAT champ get leaked? Offshore books say yes

I only skimmed the article, but I didn't see any spoilers.


----------



## waynomo

That was fun!

Daily Doubles were not Brad's friend tonight. 

Also interesting to note that James didn't get 1 Daily Double. (pretty sure about that)


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> That was fun!
> 
> Daily Doubles were not Brad's friend tonight.
> 
> Also interesting to note that James didn't get 1 Daily Double. (pretty sure about that)


He didn't, and that cost him the game. He just couldn't accumulate enough points without at least one DD.

FWIW, there is a GOAT thread...
Jeopardy - G.O.A.T. Discussion Thread


----------



## stevel

She said a Bethlehem church was in Palestine. But 'Jeopardy!' accepted Israel as the right answer.



> The "Jeopardy!" category was "Where's that Church?"
> 
> The clue, for $200, was about an ancient basilica, "built in the 300s A.D.," in the West Bank city of Bethlehem.
> 
> And the answer? That might depend on whom you ask. But the one deemed correct on Friday's episode has plunged the TV game show straight into criticism - and deep into the heart of debate on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.


----------



## HarleyRandom

stevel said:


> She said a Bethlehem church was in Palestine. But 'Jeopardy!' accepted Israel as the right answer.


I agree with her. I would have said "Occupied West Bank".


----------



## realityboy

Apparently it was supposed to be edited out but wasn't.

'Jeopardy!' Producers Explain What Happened With Bethlehem-Palestine Flap - Deadline


----------



## trainman

HarleyRandom said:


> I agree with her. I would have said "Occupied West Bank".


When introducing the category at the beginning of the round, Alex said, "You have to give us the present country." You might have caused the judges' heads to explode.


----------



## astrohip

The last couple days have been really depressing. After a run of strong champs, plus the GOAT tourney, we now have clue after clue with the contestants staring at each other. I don't know that I've ever seen so many clues go unanswered. Two days running.

And the wagering... . One guy is down by thousands, "Less than a minute left", and he picks the low dollar clues. Hello? HELLO?? Anyone home?


----------



## HarleyRandom

trainman said:


> When introducing the category at the beginning of the round, Alex said, "You have to give us the present country." You might have caused the judges' heads to explode.


I don't think there's a clear answer in this case.


----------



## realityboy

HarleyRandom said:


> I don't think there's a clear answer in this case.


And the judges realized that, reset the scores, & replaced the clue.


----------



## waynomo

Weather Channel corrects 'Jeopardy!' on already televised blunder: 'Alex, I'm shocked you didn't catch that'


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> The last couple days have been really depressing. After a run of strong champs, plus the GOAT tourney, we now have clue after clue with the contestants staring at each other. I don't know that I've ever seen so many clues go unanswered. Two days running.
> 
> And the wagering... . One guy is down by thousands, "Less than a minute left", and he picks the low dollar clues. Hello? HELLO?? Anyone home?


This one contestant who was very nervous was in the red more than anyone I can ever recall, and yet she responded knowing it couldn't possibly help her. Now the only reason I can think of is that her action might have possibly changed the outcome for one of the others, but I don't see why she would have done it.


----------



## stellie93

Listening to Rush Limbaugh today--he's laughing about the fact that last Wednesday when a question was asked about Congressman Adam Shiff not one of the contestants knew who he was. And they even showed his picture. I thought when I saw it that it was odd since he's been on TV so much lately.


----------



## HarleyRandom

waynomo said:


> Weather Channel corrects 'Jeopardy!' on already televised blunder: 'Alex, I'm shocked you didn't catch that'


I caught it.


----------



## astrohip

"Can I change my bet?"


----------



## wouldworker

astrohip said:


> "Can I change my bet?"


People laughed, but I think she was serious. She wasn't as nervous as the woman a few weeks ago but she was clearly very nervous. I thought she was going to cry when she was eliminated after DJ.


----------



## astrohip

Someone who knows her said she was joking, that she has a bone-dry wit. (jboard)


----------



## lambertman

Clearly a joke and really hard to fairly read as anything but that. Jeopardy contestants have seen the show before.


----------



## astrohip

Once again, a poor FJ wager cost a game. Had Guavari, who I was really starting to like, made the proper bet, she'd be a two day champ.

Learn. To. Wager.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> One guy is down by thousands, "Less than a minute left", and he picks the low dollar clues. Hello? HELLO?? Anyone home?


I hope I didn't ask this here, but a couple of Jeopardy stats questions I've wondered for a long time are (all relating to Jeopardy of course):

1) What's the deepest anyone's been in the hole at all? (e.g. if someone hit $-7000)
2) If different, what's the deepest anyone's been in the hole AND gotten out of the hole (even if they didn't win)? (e.g. someone hit $-4000, then got up to $1000 and lost on FJ)
3) If different, what's the deepest someone's gotten in the hole AND come back to win?


----------



## Goober96

mattack said:


> I hope I didn't ask this here, but a couple of Jeopardy stats questions I've wondered for a long time are (all relating to Jeopardy of course):
> 
> 1) What's the deepest anyone's been in the hole at all? (e.g. if someone hit $-7000)
> 2) If different, what's the deepest anyone's been in the hole AND gotten out of the hole (even if they didn't win)? (e.g. someone hit $-4000, then got up to $1000 and lost on FJ)
> 3) If different, what's the deepest someone's gotten in the hole AND come back to win?


I'd also like to know if there has ever been only 1 person advancing to Final Jeopardy. I've seen it get close before but I've never seen it happen.


----------



## mattack

google answered that one:
Jeopardy Fail: Only One Contestant Makes It to Final Round (VIDEO)


----------



## wouldworker

mattack said:


> I hope I didn't ask this here, but a couple of Jeopardy stats questions I've wondered for a long time are (all relating to Jeopardy of course):
> 
> 1) What's the deepest anyone's been in the hole at all? (e.g. if someone hit $-7000)
> 2) If different, what's the deepest anyone's been in the hole AND gotten out of the hole (even if they didn't win)? (e.g. someone hit $-4000, then got up to $1000 and lost on FJ)
> 3) If different, what's the deepest someone's gotten in the hole AND come back to win?


Unless you can find someone who has asked these questions and gotten an answer (which may be out of date) only the people at J! Archive or Jeopardy! Fan will be able to answer them. They have the data needed to answer questions like these.


----------



## wouldworker

The lowest final score to date was $-6,800 by Stephanie Hull on March 12, 2015. That was also the deepest she was in the hole that game.


----------



## Tsiehta

In 2/26 ep, answer was "The Winter Palace." Contestant said "The Hermitage." Everything I've seen shows that the Winter Palace is part of the Hermitage. I would have thought they would have accepted that.


----------



## astrohip

Tsiehta said:


> In 2/26 ep, answer was "The Winter Palace." Contestant said "The Hermitage." Everything I've seen shows that the Winter Palace is part of the Hermitage. I would have thought they would have accepted that.


I was surprised also. I knew one was part of the other, but they are so synonymous with each other, I was surprised they wouldn't accept either.


----------



## stellie93

Wednesday on the Cleveland CBS station they skipped right over double jeopardy, showed final, showed a bleep of technical difficulties, and then showed final again.  Anybody else see this?


----------



## Howie

Alex sounded a little hoarse yesterday. Hope he's OK.


----------



## hapster85

Howie said:


> Alex sounded a little hoarse yesterday. Hope he's OK.


He mentioned Monday that he was getting over a cold. Taping schedule means it affected the entire week's episodes, of course.


----------



## HarleyRandom

A contestant this week was named Greg Kihm. I was disappointed that his name wasn't mentioned when Alex talked to the contestants. He lost and there was not a second chance.

Before this series began, Greg Kihn Band had a hit song with the words "our love's in jeopardy" which the great Weird Al turned into "I Lost on Jeopardy". I can't help but wonder if Merv was inspired by that song to bring the show back.


----------



## astrohip

I actually saw the Greg Kihn Band, back in the 70s. That's a name I haven't heard in decades. I had several of his albums.

Can anyone, ANYONE, explain the wager of 2nd place today?


----------



## wouldworker

astrohip said:


> Can anyone, ANYONE, explain the wager of 2nd place today?


She explained herself on Jeopardy! Fan. She had no confidence in the category and was playing for second place.


----------



## astrohip

wouldworker said:


> was playing for second place


Wow. I'm not sure I've ever heard someone say that. I guess, maybe, kinda sorta, I can her reasoning.

But no, not really. Play to win or go home. (She went home)

Thanks for sharing that info.


----------



## pdhenry

So you can take the Jeopardy test any time now?

Jeopardy! Anytime Test | Jeopardy.com


----------



## trainman

HarleyRandom said:


> Before this series began, Greg Kihn Band had a hit song with the words "our love's in jeopardy" which the great Weird Al turned into "I Lost on Jeopardy". I can't help but wonder if Merv was inspired by that song to bring the show back.


If I recall correctly, the show had Weird Al perform at the staff Christmas party during its first season, so they were not unaware of the existence of his parody.

But "Jeopardy!" being revived had more to do with the success of the game Trivial Pursuit than anything else.


----------



## lew

astrohip said:


> Wow. I'm not sure I've ever heard someone say that. I guess, maybe, kinda sorta, I can her reasoning.
> 
> But no, not really. Play to win or go home. (She went home)
> 
> Thanks for sharing that info.


I read an article, I think linked in this thread. Contestants have to pay their own expenses. The difference between second and third can be the difference between covering your expenses and losing money as a contestant.


----------



## astrohip

I thought yesterday's FJ was a good one. It could be worked out with just enough trivial knowledge, yet not a flat-out gimme.

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
CHILDREN'S BOOKS

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
This book was published in Latin as "Virent Ova! Viret Perna!!"

Correct response:


Spoiler



Green Eggs and Ham


----------



## hapster85

Update from Alex


----------



## stellie93

I really can't imagine why this book would have been published in Latin?????


----------



## pdhenry

instruction?


----------



## stellie93

When I took Latin in school we read Cicero and Virgil. Now they read Green Eggs and Ham?


----------



## MauriAnne

The exclamation points in the clue really threw me off. Are they used differently in Latin?


----------



## wouldworker

They took some liberties but the title essentially translates to "The eggs are green! The ham is green!!" The verb "virere" means "to be green", though it's meant in the "growing and verdant" sense, not simply the color green. 

They could have used "Virent Ova et Viret Perna!" ("The eggs are green and the ham is green!"). My guess is that they thought it sounded better without the "et".

I don't think I'd ever seen an exclamation point used with Latin until this question came up. Much of the Latin we read in school was pretty dry histories of wars and such.


----------



## Howie

I was loving it last week when Robert Plant won a couple of days.


----------



## GAViewer

wouldworker said:


> They could have used "Virent Ova et Viret Perna!" ("The eggs are green and the ham is green!"). My guess is that they thought it sounded better without the "et".


But you can't blame Jeopardy clues writers as it is a real book.
https://www.amazon.com/Virent-Viret-Perna-Green-Latin/dp/0865165556


----------



## MauriAnne

wouldworker said:


> They took some liberties but the title essentially translates to "The eggs are green! The ham is green!!" The verb "virere" means "to be green", though it's meant in the "growing and verdant" sense, not simply the color green.
> 
> I don't think I'd ever seen an exclamation point used with Latin until this question came up. Much of the Latin we read in school was pretty dry histories of wars and such.





GAViewer said:


> But you can't blame Jeopardy clues writers as it is a real book.
> https://www.amazon.com/Virent-Viret-Perna-Green-Latin/dp/0865165556


Thank you both; I appreciate the explanations about the exclamations!!


----------



## Mabes

Watched 3 from last week last night. I can't remember which show, but it was I think the first time I got the final right and all 3 missed it.



Spoiler



what is the Island of Dr Moreau?


----------



## Turtleboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237352002138628098


----------



## astrohip

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239696395012935681


----------



## pdhenry

Alex, for one, should be hunkered down.


----------



## astrohip

Triple Stumper question:

Is there a difference in terminology for a question that all three contestants ring in, but get wrong, versus one that no one rings in for?
_
[I'm asking because I don't know]_


----------



## ej42137

astrohip said:


> Triple Stumper question:
> 
> Is there a difference in terminology for a question that all three contestants ring in, but get wrong, versus one that no one rings in for?
> _
> [I'm asking because I don't know]_


I don't know about official terminology, but in the first case Alex usually says "no harm, no foul". In the second case he mutters "idiots!" under his breath.


----------



## astrohip

ej42137 said:


> Alex usually says "no harm, no foul"


Which as we all know is *not* true.


----------



## HarleyRandom

When Kris won Tuesday, he looked very surprised. Alex made a point of mentioning this yesterday and they even showed video. That will be one of the historic moments that will be seen again and again.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> When Kris won Tuesday, he looked very surprised. Alex made a point of mentioning this yesterday and they even showed video. That will be one of the historic moments that will be seen again and again.


I wouldn't know... 

We get Jeopardy in the morning, either 11:00 or 11:30, can never remember which. And that's the exact time the daily Coronavirus update is held by TPTB. Haven't seen it all week.

A few months back, the local station (KTRK13-Houston-ABC) started airing J on 13-2 when it was preempted. So I set an ongoing Manual Recording. But they stopped doing that. I guess the infomercial they air at that time (Ronco GLH Formula #9 Spray-on Hair! It really works!!) has a higher value to them.


----------



## Regina

Gaah!! The champ tonight didn't risk enough to have more than 2nd place if 2and place risked it all....WHICH SHE DID!
How many times do I have to say this, people?
RISK ENOUGH TO WIN, OR DON'T RISK ANYTHING AT ALL!


----------



## mattack

When do they run out of new eps?


----------



## deli99

mattack said:


> When do they run out of new eps?


I attended a taping in md-February that is scheduled to air on April 27-29. I think new shows will run into late May, maybe June.


----------



## trainman

mattack said:


> When do they run out of new eps?


Word from over on jboard.tv is that they have shows in the can through the week of May 25-29, so reruns will start June 1 if they can't get back to the studio before then.


----------



## mattack

Wow, that's way longer than I would have guessed.


----------



## Howie

All week long guess who has interrupted Jeopardy with his Coronavirus updates.


----------



## astrohip

Well, today was... interesting. Not quite sure I've ever seen a game like they played today.



Howie said:


> All week long guess who has interrupted Jeopardy with his Coronavirus updates.


All last week, OGL talked right during Jeopardy. This week it seems to occur at a later time during the day, and J is safe.


----------



## stevel




----------



## astrohip

I thought today (Wed) was a pretty crappy FJ clue. So obscure that all three missed (didn't even have a good guess, they all knew Lincoln was wrong), and one I would wager will score way less than 50% on JBoard. So 30 minutes of work down the drain, as the low person on the totem pole wins by default.


----------



## wouldworker

astrohip said:


> I thought today (Wed) was a pretty crappy FJ clue. So obscure that all three missed (didn't even have a good guess, they all knew Lincoln was wrong), and one I would wager will score way less than 50% on JBoard. So 30 minutes of work down the drain, as the low person on the totem pole wins by default.


She played well enough (except for guessing Babe Ruth for the player who broke the color barrier) and was not that far off the other two going in to FJ. She bet correctly too. Her main problem is that her buzzer skills aren't good.


----------



## astrohip

wouldworker said:


> She played well enough (except for guessing Babe Ruth for the player who broke the color barrier) and was not that far off the other two going in to FJ. She bet correctly too. Her main problem is that her buzzer skills aren't good.


She had the lowest buzzer percentage of all nine semi-finalists.

Having said that, I wasn't actually picking on _her_. It was a comment that the lowest score won, because all three negged the FJ. And she did wager smartly.

And having said that, I think she stands -zero- chance in the finals against stronger opponents.


----------



## Peter000

astrohip said:


> I think she stands -zero- chance in the finals against stronger opponents.


I thought during yesterday's game she stood a zero chance so... who knows what'll happen?


----------



## MauriAnne

I'm kind of liking the jazzy version of the 'Think' song they are playing for this tournament.


----------



## astrohip

Dominating performance by Nibir. Won each day outright. Going all in on Friday's DD was a gutsy move.

He was trying to "Who da' man?" to Alex, but Alex didn't catch what Nibir was doing, and talked right over it.


----------



## MauriAnne

astrohip said:


> He was trying to "Who da' man?" to Alex, but Alex didn't catch what Nibir was doing, and talked right over it.


I also thought it was funny that he had written the correct answer, crossed it out and replaced it with "who da' man?". Good champion & entertaining tournament.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> I thought today (Wed) was a pretty crappy FJ clue. So obscure that all three missed (didn't even have a good guess, they all knew Lincoln was wrong), and one I would wager will score way less than 50% on JBoard.


It was the lowest scoring FJ of the three semi-final games, the only one below 50% on JB. A poor choice by the writers (IMHO), creating a clue so difficult. It skews the hard work each player puts into the game.










The best FJ clues are challenging, but get-able. Especially ones that can be worked out in 30 secs.


----------



## OhFiddle

I was totally stumped by the last one and found it to be an odd question.... trying to think of three different people. The president that was buried there, but whom it was not named after? It _was_ named after a _relative_ of a different president, but not that president himself? Very weird question. I was kind of shocked that the one player missed that first final jeopardy shown though, because that seemed too easy to me.


----------



## lew

From May 4 to May 15 Jeopardy will be airing reruns. The GOAT tournament as long as a few of Ken Jennings shows from his initial run.
'Jeopardy!' to Air Reruns Next Month, Starting With 2 Weeks of Classic Ken Jennings Episodes


----------



## trainman

Those GOAT tournament reruns are appearing in place of the Teachers' Tournament, which is currently scheduled for May 25-June 5 instead.

Unless they make other schedule changes, that means there will be a week of shows with regular contestants May 18-22, and then another week with regular contestants June 8-12, and that's all the new shows they have in the can for this season.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> It was the lowest scoring FJ of the three semi-final games, the only one below 50% on JB. A poor choice by the writers (IMHO), creating a clue so difficult. It skews the hard work each player puts into the game.
> 
> View attachment 48145
> 
> 
> The best FJ clues are challenging, but get-able. Especially ones that can be worked out in 30 secs.


After hearing the answer my thought was, "Ohio is in the midwest?"


----------



## DevdogAZ

waynomo said:


> After hearing the answer my thought was, "Ohio is in the midwest?"


I've always thought the term "midwest" to describe a big area in the middle/eastern part of the country makes no sense. But the states that are generally considered to be "midwest" are Ohio, Michigan, Indiana, Illinois, Wisconsin, and Minnesota. Then there's some flexibility/dispute after that, as to whether other states like Iowa, Missouri, North and South Dakota, and Nebraska are part of the midwest.


----------



## Mikeguy

DevdogAZ said:


> I've always thought the term "midwest" to describe a big area in the middle/eastern part of the country makes no sense. But the states that are generally considered to be "midwest" are Ohio, Michigan, Indiana, Illinois, Wisconsin, and Minnesota. Then there's some flexibility/dispute after that, as to whether other states like *Iowa, Missouri, North and South Dakota, and Nebraska *are part of the midwest.


I've never heard of those "other" states, being in the very center of the U.S., not being considered as part of the Midwest. But perhaps I'm prejudiced, having been born in Nebraska.


----------



## gersh49

Here's how the U.S. Census Bureau defines the regions


----------



## EdwPowers

It was so named when the country was much smaller.


----------



## DevdogAZ

gersh49 said:


> Here's how the U.S. Census Bureau defines the regions


If I were breaking the country into regions, I'd add a Great Plains region that would encompass pretty much all the western part of what the Census Bureau considers to be Midwest, plus Oklahoma.


----------



## ej42137

waynomo said:


> After hearing the answer my thought was, "Ohio is in the midwest?"


I know, right? I'm born in California, but my wife is from Ohio; apparently nobody in Ohio owns a map of the US nor has a sense of proportion.


----------



## TonyD79

Mid west means not quite fully west. The modifier mid means it isn’t all the way. Like Middle East versus East or Far East.


----------



## ej42137

TonyD79 said:


> Mid west means not quite fully west. The modifier mid means it isn't all the way. Like Middle East versus East or Far East.


Perhaps they didn't have dictionaries where you went to school. That is not what "mid" means.

mid 1. /mid/ _adjective_ adjective: *mid *of or in the middle part or position of a range.


----------



## stellie93

I live in rural Ohio and I've always thought of it as the "mid west." I think it's more about our way of life than geography.


----------



## Mikeguy

stellie93 said:


> I live in rural Ohio and I've always thought of it as the "mid west." I think it's more about our way of life than geography.


An interesting point as well (from a former Nebraskan and Minnesotan).


----------



## waynomo

TonyD79 said:


> Mid west means not quite fully west. The modifier mid means it isn't all the way. Like Middle East versus East or Far East.


Using that definition I'm around Colorado, Kansas, Missouri.


----------



## astrohip

Enjoying watching Sarah this week, the current three day champion. She's had some good luck, like being the only one to get FJ, combined with a strong breadth of knowledge. And entertaining!

She's from Hutto, one of my favorite cities. I wonder if she will ever discuss the Hutto mascot?


----------



## OhFiddle

Some good funny moments this week.


Spoiler



First there was the Chaka Khan, Shaka Zulu mixup. Then I almost choked on my dinner laughing yesterday when that guy thought Janet Jackson was Ariana Grande... even after seeing a video clip!


----------



## trainman

With regard to one of the moments in the above spoiler...



Spoiler



I saw elsewhere that the contestant who made the Ariana Grande/Janet Jackson mistake has very poor vision (including being blind on one eye), but obviously didn't ask for any special accommodation from the show. It's true that he didn't _need_ to ring in on that one, though -- it's not like it was a Daily Double.


----------



## lew

Just a reminder. Today/tonight Jeopardy is re-running Ken Jennings first appearance
Edited to add a first run one pass will skip it.


----------



## mattack

trainman said:


> Those GOAT tournament reruns are appearing in place of the Teachers' Tournament, which is currently scheduled for May 25-June 5 instead.
> 
> Unless they make other schedule changes, that means there will be a week of shows with regular contestants May 18-22, and then another week with regular contestants June 8-12, and that's all the new shows they have in the can for this season.


oh ok, so it's not quite 'running out of episodes' yet, like I was going to surmise, just delaying it.. since someone answered end of may when I asked a while ago.

As of yesterday, KGO had Ken's first episode, then "To be announced" for the time slot for the rest of the next 2 weeks. I forced a call this morning, and now THIS week all has jeopardy showing (but IIRC generic data besides today), and next Friday.. but the rest of next week is still to be announced.
Guess I need a generic "6:59-7:30" recording to go below my Jeopardy one. Not quite the same, but I don't record reruns anymore since then it is flooded with other ones.


----------



## astrohip

lew said:


> Edited to add a first run one pass will skip it.





mattack said:


> Guess I need a generic "6:59-7:30" recording to go below my Jeopardy one. Not quite the same, but I don't record reruns anymore since then it is flooded with other ones.


And it didn't record .

Manual recording set...


----------



## Peter000

astrohip said:


> And it didn't record .
> 
> Manual recording set...


My guide description is showing a rerun of the teacher's tournament. That's why I thought it didn't record.


----------



## lew

Jeopardy onepass won't record goat need to create one pass just for goat tournament, same as when it originally aired


----------



## Turtleboy

Last night they played Ken Jennings's first show. Final Jeopardy asked about Olympic Athletes and the answer was Marion Jones. Ken wrote "Who is Jones?" and they gave it to him. Imagine a world where they ruled it was not enough and he was eliminated and was one and done.


----------



## spartanstew

Wouldn't that be zero and done?


----------



## Turtleboy

In Jeopardy parlance "one and done" is appearing for one game and losing.


----------



## mattack

Seems to me they could pretty easily do Jeopardy with no audience and just separate the player podiums 6 feet..


----------



## Turtleboy

They have a week or so with no audience coming up.

But there is more than Alex and the contestants. There are a large number of people behind the scenes.


----------



## trainman

Turtleboy said:


> They have a week or so with no audience coming up.


We're currently in the first week with no audience (they did have a handful of invited guests of the contestants in the seats, and that was it). The audience noises you're hearing are recorded. The second week with no audience is scheduled to air June 8-12.


----------



## stellie93

Why not just tell us there is no audience? Fake audience noise is stupid. It's not like the audience is a big part of the show. ???


----------



## astrohip

It's one thing to have the canned applause. But they're even inserting laughter when one of the contestants says a funny.

I agree, transparency is almost always a better policy.


----------



## TonyD79

Is it straight up canned or are they showing it to people to get their reactions. First is bad. Second not so much.


----------



## astrohip

trainman said:


> The audience noises you're hearing are recorded.


Meaning...? Recorded previously from an unrelated show and inserted? Or recorded from the few that are there?


----------



## DevdogAZ

TonyD79 said:


> Is it straight up canned or are they showing it to people to get their reactions. First is bad. Second not so much.


Almost certainly it's the former. No way are they taking a rough cut of the show and screening it for a bunch of people and recording their reactions and then mixing them all together.


----------



## lambertman

A rather dystopian touch, adding Alex's voiceover at the beginning and end to let us know these were new episodes (along with the on-screen "This is a new Jeopardy!" text on occasion).


----------



## trainman

THIS NEW EPISODE OF JEOPARDY! IS MANDATORY VIEWING


----------



## astrohip

trainman said:


> THIS NEW EPISODE OF JEOPARDY! IS MANDATORY VIEWING


???

What did I not catch? I even watched the interviews (for the first time this century).


----------



## trainman

astrohip said:


> What did I not catch? I even watched the interviews (for the first time this century).


Chris and I are just referring to Alex's voiceover at the beginning of the opening titles specifically mentioning that it was a new episode, and then this graphic popping up at every opportunity, even between clues in a round whenever they had a couple seconds to spare.


----------



## TonyD79

Anybody know how many they have done?


----------



## stellie93

Ok, I just noticed the New Jeopardy for the first time. I'm blind, I guess.


----------



## lambertman

TonyD79 said:


> Anybody know how many they have done?


This tournament and one more week of regular episodes.


----------



## astrohip

I thought Thursday's FJ was confusingly worded. Maybe it's just me...

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
WORD ORIGINS

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
P.T. Barnum, whose traveling shows carried musicians, coined this word that now represents something growing in popularity



Spoiler: the answer



Bandwagon



While I understand what they're going for, it seems odd to refer to _bandwagon _as "representing something growing in popularity". IOW, using bandwagon outside the phrase "jumping on the bandwagon".


----------



## Rakim

@astrohip It doesn't bother me, because I'm not watching. But you spoilered the answer. And then posted the answer right below the spoiler tags. Three times. Lol.


----------



## astrohip

Rakim said:


> @astrohip It doesn't bother me, because I'm not watching. But you spoilered the answer. And then posted the answer right below the spoiler tags. Three times. Lol.


Yeah, I knew that. I don't like to use spoiler tags in this thread once the day is over, or you end up with spoiler tag within spoiler tag. But for some nonsensical reason, I still like to spoiler the actual answer.

Makes no sense, I know.


----------



## That Don Guy

trainman said:


> Chris and I are just referring to Alex's voiceover at the beginning of the opening titles specifically mentioning that it was a new episode, and then this graphic popping up at every opportunity, even between clues in a round whenever they had a couple seconds to spare.


Nothing new about this; in the penultimate season of _The Cosby Show_, they had to switch back to the previous season's opening credits after a legal dispute, so a few episodes began with Raven-Symone asking Bill Cosby something like, "Is this a new episode?", and Cosby responding, "Yes."


----------



## Regina

astrohip said:


> I thought Thursday's FJ was confusingly worded. Maybe it's just me...
> 
> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
> WORD ORIGINS
> 
> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
> P.T. Barnum, whose traveling shows carried musicians, coined this word that now represents something growing in popularity
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the answer
> 
> 
> 
> Bandwagon
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand what they're going for, it seems odd to refer to _bandwagon _as "representing something growing in popularity". IOW, using bandwagon outside the phrase "jumping on the bandwagon".


I agree. I thought that it was a poorly written clue. I am surprised that even one contestant got it right. Kudos to her!


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> While I understand what they're going for, it seems odd to refer to _bandwagon _as "representing something growing in popularity". IOW, using bandwagon outside the phrase "jumping on the bandwagon".


But I'm not sure how to give the same clue without making it way wordier..

P.T. Barnum, whose traveling shows carried musicians, coined this word that is now part of a phrase that represents something growing in popularity.

FYI, the word I thought of was "trending", and couldn't figure out how that was based on some real thing!!!


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> But I'm not sure how to give the same clue without making it way wordier..


Agree. So don't use it. Sometimes good clue ideas just don't work.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

I knew they had to over turn the Raiders of The Lost Arc answer. Surprised they didn't know of the name change, its in the first line of the Wikipedia.


----------



## astrohip

Very entertaining Game One. Lead bounced back & forth, all of them had a chance, and Meggie is a hoot on the podium ("_Go for it_"). With the scores so close after G1, today is basically like playing a one day championship.

In a stunning example of "Can't see the forest for the trees" (or whatever cliche fits), I thought of Peter O'Toole for the FJ answer. But then I thought, nah he made that film in the 60s, it can't be him. Couldn't come up with any answer I liked.

Really? Are you that dense?


----------



## HarleyRandom

One thing I don't like about the show is the most likable contestants don't always get to stay around. It's all about talent or luck. If I remember correctly, the person who beat Ken Jennings was one of those. She stayed only one more episode.

But Meggie has managed to stay around. This being a tournament, though, this is her last night.


----------



## hapster85

HarleyRandom said:


> But Meggie has managed to stay around. This being a tournament, though, this is her last night.


If she wins, she should back for the tournament of champions next season.


----------



## Mabes

Just watched with my brother. As soon as we saw 1935 motercycle accident, we knew right away, and laughed about how easy it was , sure everyone would get it right. But discussing it after, it's only because we have seen a certain movie many times. If we had not, probably would have had no clue. Obviously none of the contestants have seen that movie.


----------



## hapster85

Yeah, we had no clue what the answer was either. Couldn't even hazard a reasonable guess.


----------



## astrohip

How was today a triple-stumper FJ? It took me about 1/2 second to put 2 and 2 together.

What the eff was 2nd place thinking? She had a lock on 2nd, and no chance of winning (it was a runaway). Why bet everything and end up losing real money?

Tomorrow (Friday) is it.  The last new Jeopardy until... whenever.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> How was today a triple-stumper FJ? It took me about 1/2 second to put 2 and 2 together.


FWIW, the get rate on JBoard was 84%.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> What the eff was 2nd place thinking? She had a lock on 2nd, and no chance of winning (it was a runaway). Why bet everything and end up losing real money?


You don't win the cash unless you are the winner.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> You don't win the cash unless you are the winner.


???

Second place gets $2,000. Third place gets $1,000. Second had a lock on second, only to literally give it away.

Here are the standings before/after FJ:

Zach Newkirk: 21800-726=21074 
Iman Shervington: 1200-1100=100
Jennifer Kosmin: 7800-7800=0

There was no reason for Jennifer to wager anything. Maybe a token $420 or or whatever. But to wager all of it, and give away 2nd place?!?


----------



## hapster85

HarleyRandom said:


> You don't win the cash unless you are the winner.


The difference between 2nd and 3rd place is $1000. That's real money for most people. I don't remember how much 2nd and 3rd had, but when you have no chance to win, you play for 2nd. Betting everything in that situation was a foolhardy gamble.


----------



## Peter000

HarleyRandom said:


> You don't win the cash unless you are the winner.


2nd and 3rd place win prize money though. 2nd more than third.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> ???
> 
> Second place gets $2,000. Third place gets $1,000. Second had a lock on second, only to literally give it away.


Right. I meant the cash shown as a score. That's also true with tournaments. You get the cash only if you make it to the finals, but otherwise it's just a score and if you are going home, you win whatever the amount is for those who got that far.


----------



## lambertman

But the point is the contestant cost herself $1000 for no justifiable game-related reason.


----------



## mattack

I saw a news teaser (at the end of my World News Now recording) that said something like "Alex Trebek wants Jeopardy! to be the first show back".


----------



## hapster85

mattack said:


> I saw a news teaser (at the end of my World News Now recording) that said something like "Alex Trebek wants Jeopardy! to be the first show back".


Yes. From Vanity Fair a few days ago: "Despite the delay, host Alex Trebek hopes to get back to hosting the show in the near future. "Alex is looking forward to resuming production as soon as we are able to do so. He's told us he wants to be one of the first shows back in production," a rep for Trebek told TVLine."


----------



## Mabes

The most stunning thing I have ever seen on Jeopardy. I am watching the Seth Wilson collection on Netflix. He had won over $200k. Halfway thorough Double, he had a huge lead, but 2nd place contestant came back. Going into Final, he had 19k, she had 17k. The category was The Economy, question Too Big to Fail. Margie bet it all and got it right, Seth bet $5! And got it right and lost.


----------



## mattack

Next week, Jeopardy is marked as new in the guide data, but the title of the episodes are "The First Decade". If they mean they're starting in order and showing every ep starting from the beginning of the Alex iteration and going until we have new episodes, that'd be great!

(I have been recording the reruns but only watched a few. I think I've seen all of the ones in the past few weeks, despite my station preempting once in a while.. though usually only for sports which obviously hasn't happened in a long time.)


----------



## TonyD79

ATT guide has some information. Looks like it is highlights. Like first episode and a three way tie at $0, etc.


----------



## lambertman

Alex's beard is back in this salute to Johnny's 96th (!)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282645955729399808


----------



## astrohip

Alex Trebek Reveals 'Jeopardy' Is Doing Something For First Time Ever


----------



## Mabes

watching another in the Seth Wilson collection. Going into Final, he has 21k, 2nd place has 18,800k, 3rd place 4600K. This is the answer-

The Zambezi river reaches the ocean in this country which lends it's name to the body of water where it happens.

I had no clue, guessed South Africa which 2nd place also did. Knew it was wrong. So did she I think, wrote it down at the last second. Seth quessed Zambia. All three got it wrong.

But how can you bet nothing when you are in 1st place? The only reason is if you are unsure of the catgegory but to me, you can't assume the other players are going to get it wrong. But, in this case he was right. If you see my post above, he did the same thing on his final appearance. Bet $5 and got it right and still lost.

Well, you can't win over 200k without getting some breaks.

ETA, just found this - Wagering Strategy 101: How To Bet In Final Jeopardy - The Jeopardy! Fan The person in 1st place gets it right 88% of the time.


----------



## astrohip

penmouth: Anyone watch today's Jeopardy blast from the past? penmouth:

Let's just say a few things have changed over the years...


----------



## hapster85

Just watched. Alex was savage from the beginning, calling the winner a chicken for only wagering $300 in Final. Lol


----------



## pdhenry

The whole episode is like an SNL skit.


----------



## astrohip

It appears you can ring in before Alex has finished reading the question. And if you missed it, he immediately knew who to go to next. Did they queue the buzz-in back then?

Timing was noticeably different. Neither board came close to being finished.



hapster85 said:


> Just watched. Alex was savage from the beginning, calling the winner a chicken for only wagering $300 in Final. Lol


Alex was certainly... different. The interviews were a masterclass in how to ask a question and move on almost instantly. And he had far more verbal interaction with the players during the actual round, asking if they were going to buzz in, commending them (or not). And to be fair, this first game was a runaway, and his "chicken" comment was clearly a jest based on the leader's wagering cushion.

And 2nd and 3rd get these wonderful prizes... which I never saw mentioned again.

SNL skit is right!


----------



## pdhenry

astrohip said:


> It appears you can ring in before Alex has finished reading the question. And if you missed it, he immediately knew who to go to next. Did they queue the buzz-in back then?


I think in the intro Alex said they fixed it in season 2 so players couldn't buzz in before the question was read.
It sounded to me as though another player would buzz in once Alex said the first response was wrong.


----------



## TonyD79

Alex Trebek reveals who he wants to replace him as the host of 'Jeopardy!'


----------



## ej42137

TonyD79 said:


> Alex Trebek reveals who he wants to replace him as the host of 'Jeopardy!'


Pure click-bait. He makes a joke, but doesn't give a serious answer.


Spoiler



Betty White


----------



## trainman

astrohip said:


> It appears you can ring in before Alex has finished reading the question. And if you missed it, he immediately knew who to go to next. Did they queue the buzz-in back then?


It was particularly difficult to specifically tell someone was ringing in because the large signaling lights around their podium turned off more quickly than they do today (and there was no "countdown" indicator), so when they did ring in and activate their light, they usually weren't on camera.



> Timing was noticeably different. Neither board came close to being finished.


That was mostly due to the audience reaction after every clue, which fortunately didn't last too long into the run of the show.



> And 2nd and 3rd get these wonderful prizes... which I never saw mentioned again.


The original prize plugs were cut out to make time for Alex's modern-day intro. So was a part of his explanation of the rules (he originally demonstrated the "time's up" signal), and the transitions into and out of commercial breaks were originally much more leisurely, with wide shots of the studio.

If you're curious, the 2nd-place contestant won a trip to Palm Springs and a set of Skyway brand luggage, and the 3rd-place contestant won his-and-hers Wimbledon brand tennis rackets.


----------



## astrohip

Today's show (Tuesday, E2) was possibly the worst *J *I've ever seen. We're lucky it survived. And at the end, I think Alex would have forgotten to give the correct question (it was a triple-stumper) if someone from the audience hadn't yelled out, "What was the answer?".

Alex: Stop talking

Audience: STOP APPLAUDING

Contestants: Learn how to wager (ok, this isn't totally fair, it's a new show. Still...)



trainman said:


> If you're curious, the 2nd-place contestant won a trip to Palm Springs and a set of Skyway brand luggage, and the 3rd-place contestant won his-and-hers Wimbledon brand tennis rackets.


I feel like I'm watching "Let's Make a Deal".


----------



## Goober96

[QUOTE="astrohip, post: it's a new show.[/QUOTE]

Not really. It started in 1964. Alex was new, not the show.


----------



## jay_man2

Art Fleming was the original host. 
Jeopardy! (TV Series 1964-1975) - IMDb


----------



## mattack

pdhenry said:


> I think in the intro Alex said they fixed it in season 2 so players couldn't buzz in before the question was read.


yeah I wasn't positive that's what he was talking about. I thought it was (I noticed right away you could hear them ring in right when the full text of the question zoomed out full screen)..

But then near the end of Double Jeopardy!, it seemed like one contestant (far right) answered WITHOUT ever ringing in, and Alex called them correct.

It was interesting to see Alex make a comment on one response then immediately say something like "but you're next, <guy in champion position>".. Maybe that's what astrohip was referring to?

The technology behind this show seems pretty amazing. Don't they literally need 30 live video feeds, all switchable live? For the answer screens that is.. to initially show the amount, then show the answer, then show blank blue.

I mean, I could simplify it *a bit* (100|200|300|400|500 each with up to 4 splitters, to each TV), etc.. but then that makes the live switching even more of a pain to keep track of.

With computer controlled video/switchers, sure, it's easier.. but I presume there was someone manually flipping switches to change the video on the right screen at the right time? (and the zoom in part added later?)


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> Alex: Stop talking
> 
> 
> mattack said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was interesting to see Alex make a comment on one response then immediately say something like "but you're next, <guy in champion position>".. Maybe that's what astrohip was referring to?
Click to expand...

It was all of it, but especially the Daily Double verbiage:

{Contestant picks Daily Double}

Alex: "And you're in second place right now."

Alex: "You've got $2,400 to Greg's $3,500."
_contestant tries to open mouth, Alex speaks..._
Alex: "Here's a big chance for you."
_contestant starts to speak, Alex keeps talking..._
Alex: "You and you alone will deal with this Daily Double answer."
_contestant tries again, Alex keeps talking..._
Alex: "How much are you going to risk of your $2,400?"
_contestant finally spits out "$1,000"_



Goober96 said:


> Not really. It started in 1964. Alex was new, not the show.


Yes, we know that. But this was a complete reboot, so it's considered new. This is referenced as Season One, so I shall refer to it as a new show. And it's clear from these first two episodes, the contestants were not familiar with much, certainly not wagering strategy.


----------



## stellie93

I don't get it. Why did the 20th century not start in Jan. 1900? What am I missing. Didn't the 21st century start Jan. 1, 2020?


----------



## Goober96

stellie93 said:


> I don't get it. Why did the 20th century not start in Jan. 1900? What am I missing. Didn't the 21st century start Jan. 1, 2020?


There was no year 0. The 1st century started with year 1 and so on. The 20th century began Jan 1, 1901 and the 21st began Jan 1, 2001.


----------



## Wil

I suspect the copy they managed to get hold of for the first of early shows had long since been speeded up (maybe a total of about a minute) to allow for more commercial time. The voice-pitch adjustment was a bit primitive. Maybe that's all they could find.

EDIT: I haven't noticed that effect since. I think I missed the second one they showed, but it was certainly gone after that.


----------



## ej42137

Goober96 said:


> There was no year 0. The 1st century started with year 1 and so on. The 20th century began Jan 1, 1901 and the 21st began Jan 1, 2001.


I think you've been trolled. Anyone over 10 would know this.


----------



## jay_man2

ej42137 said:


> I think you've been trolled. Anyone over 10 would know this.


You haven't seen the other threads where this has been a hot topic. There are a number of zero relative members on TCF.


----------



## lew

jay_man2 said:


> You haven't seen the other threads where this has been a hot topic. There are a number of zero relative members on TCF.


This came up a lot late 1999. Do you want to be right and celebrate the end of the century December 31, 2000 or do you want to celebrate with everyone else on December 31, 1999.


----------



## ej42137

jay_man2 said:


> You haven't seen the other threads where this has been a hot topic. There are a number of zero relative members on TCF.


We have moon landing deniers, climate deniers, virus deniers, and calendar deniers. At least the Zeros won't be killing anyone over it.


----------



## pdhenry

I had to explain to the person with whom I was watching why 1901 was correct. Just a small sample.


----------



## TonyD79

ej42137 said:


> Pure click-bait. He makes a joke, but doesn't give a serious answer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Betty White


Despite the headline, there was good stuff on him, his health and plans for the show.


----------



## Turtleboy

I don't know if they'll show it, but there is a first season episode where someone forgot to answer Final Jeopardy in the form of a question, and they got it right too. Since then, they have contestants write "what is" or "who is" before the FJ clue is given.


----------



## lambertman

We jump ahead to season 2 tonight with Chuck Forrest's 5th episode.


----------



## stellie93

lew said:


> This came up a lot late 1999. Do you want to be right and celebrate the end of the century December 31, 2000 or do you want to celebrate with everyone else on December 31, 1999.


Now that you mention it, I do vaguely remember this. But as you said, everyone celebrated jan 1 2000. It can't be too simple a question or all 3 wouldn't have missed it. But then they didn't have the same history to look back on that I did. I'm an idiot, but I'm not arguing.


----------



## astrohip

I think back then, before the turn of the century, it wasn't something everyone thought about. So it's not unlikely they all missed it.

Now, post-turn, it was commonly discussed so we're all more aware of it.


----------



## trainman

mattack said:


> The technology behind this show seems pretty amazing. Don't they literally need 30 live video feeds, all switchable live? For the answer screens that is.. to initially show the amount, then show the answer, then show blank blue.


Each individual monitor is showing the output from a character generator device, which is a more simple matter than having to switch between camera feeds would be.

Overall, it made the whole process of creating and displaying the clues much easier than on the original show, where they had to have each clue printed on a card, loaded into the board, and then manually pulled by stagehands while the show was being taped.


----------



## TonyD79

lew said:


> This came up a lot late 1999. Do you want to be right and celebrate the end of the century December 31, 2000 or do you want to celebrate with everyone else on December 31, 1999.


Uh. I remember the big celebrations being at the end of 2000. How do I remember that? It was the last New Years Eve my mother was alive and we watched the celebrations roll across the world. Maybe your friends celebrated the wrong year but the world celebrated 2001.


----------



## TonyD79

trainman said:


> Each individual monitor is showing the output from a character generator device, which is a more simple matter than having to switch between camera feeds would be.
> 
> Overall, it made the whole process of creating and displaying the clues much easier than on the original show, where they had to have each clue printed on a card, loaded into the board, and then manually pulled by stagehands while the show was being taped.


I remember times when the printed card jostled or slipped up and fell back down when revealed on the old show.


----------



## mattack

trainman said:


> Each individual monitor is showing the output from a character generator device, which is a more simple matter than having to switch between camera feeds would be.


How do they switch between the dollar amount and the question? Is that just changing the text the generator outputs? That's why I was thinking actual video feeds and switching, seemed simpler to do that live.

I don't mind Alex' more talkiness, but it is different. It's interesting that the contestant interviews were MUCH shorter (if they were that amount of time now, I probably wouldn't FF through the vast majority of them, only watching to see if they do a score correction).. and he was doing them from nearer his podium, rather than going to each contestant.

It was annoying they all got the century question wrong. They're supposed to know a lot of trivia! The "2000" millennium people.. ARGH.


----------



## wmcbrine

trainman said:


> Overall, it made the whole process of creating and displaying the clues much easier than on the original show, where they had to have each clue printed on a card, loaded into the board, and then manually pulled by stagehands while the show was being taped.


I like how Alex _still_ refers to the process of "setting up the board" for Double Jeopardy as if they were doing that, instead of flipping a switch.


----------



## mattack

I forgot one other thing. I like that Alex actually asked the questions (sexist questions, some would say). I even backed up during the intro, to see if he really said the guy was a nurse. I didn't even realize the female player was a carpenter, until the little interview section.


----------



## mattack

I'm only at the interview section of today's episode.. but.. Jeopardy! on KRON? (which was an NBC affiliate at the time) I know Jeopardy! is syndicated, but I had thought it was always on KGO (ABC), and I thought typically around the country it is on ABC stations.

Also, the weird "come up close then zoom out to show their score" when contestants give the question is very very strange/disconcerting.


----------



## TonyD79

mattack said:


> I'm only at the interview section of today's episode.. but.. Jeopardy! on KRON? (which was an NBC affiliate at the time) I know Jeopardy! is syndicated, but I had thought it was always on KGO (ABC), and I thought typically around the country it is on ABC stations.
> 
> Also, the weird "come up close then zoom out to show their score" when contestants give the question is very very strange/disconcerting.


This is old (updated 2014 I think) but the summary shown says (sorry if formatting is bad)

Network/Stations	
ABC 52 (24.8%)	
CBS 71 (33.8%)	
FOX 12 (5.7%)	
IND 3 (1.4%)	
NBC 70 (33.3%)

Jeopardy! - where and when it's seen


----------



## HarleyRandom

mattack said:


> I forgot one other thing. I like that Alex actually asked the questions (sexist questions, some would say). I even backed up during the intro, to see if he really said the guy was a nurse. I didn't even realize the female player was a carpenter, until the little interview section.


I noticed, and that would have been quite unusual back then. Of course, Karen was a Carpenter.

They had a category about country music on one of the episodes, and it was really about country music! Now "classic country" in 1985 ... THAT would have been something. 


mattack said:


> Also, the weird "come up close then zoom out to show their score" when contestants give the question is very very strange/disconcerting.


I was going to say this.


----------



## HarleyRandom

TonyD79 said:


> This is old (updated 2014 I think) but the summary shown says (sorry if formatting is bad)
> 
> Network/Stations
> ABC 52 (24.8%)
> CBS 71 (33.8%)
> FOX 12 (5.7%)
> IND 3 (1.4%)
> NBC 70 (33.3%)
> 
> Jeopardy! - where and when it's seen


Where I live it has been on all of the Big Three.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Goober96 said:


> There was no year 0. The 1st century started with year 1 and so on. The 20th century began Jan 1, 1901 and the 21st began Jan 1, 2001.


And none of this matters anyway since they miscalculated the birth date of Jesus.


----------



## Goober96

HarleyRandom said:


> And none of this matters anyway since they miscalculated the birth date of Jesus.


Right. They should have fixed that a long time ago. Kinda late to make that correction now.


----------



## trainman

mattack said:


> I'm only at the interview section of today's episode.. but.. Jeopardy! on KRON? (which was an NBC affiliate at the time) I know Jeopardy! is syndicated, but I had thought it was always on KGO (ABC), and I thought typically around the country it is on ABC stations.


It definitely moved around in various markets, especially in the early years. WABC did have success with running "Jeopardy!" at 7:00 beginning in late 1986/early 1987, but it took a few years beyond that for the ABC owned-and-operated stations (including KGO) to pick up "Jeopardy!" as a group (along with "Wheel of Fortune").

In Los Angeles, "Jeopardy!" started in 1984 at 4:00 on KCBS, but performed so poorly that they pulled it for November sweeps, replacing it and another show with reruns of "Quincy" -- there's an anecdote that Alex Trebek was being interviewed by a local reporter who hadn't seen the show, and Alex noticed it was 4:00 and proudly turned on his office TV only to see "Quincy."

It then got picked up by independent station KCOP, which ran it at 7:30. It ended up switching to KABC in, I believe, 1990.


----------



## mattack

HarleyRandom said:


> And none of this matters anyway since they miscalculated the birth date of Jesus.


That's irrelevant to the actual issue, since it is based on the overall count, regardless of what was chosen as the start point.


----------



## Mabes

Just watched the 2nd episode. 1st place guy pulled a Cliff Clavin!


----------



## mattack

"our network of record has established a rule that says any player who earns over $75,000 in cash has to give whatever he earns in excess of that to a charity of his or her choice"

1) it's syndicated, so what is the "network of record"
2) why? Was this some sort of quiz show scandal remnants?


----------



## astrohip

Mabes said:


> Just watched the 2nd episode. 1st place guy pulled a Cliff Clavin!


And unless I've added wrong, in yesterday's (Friday) 2nd day of the Ten Year Anniversary Championship, Tom Nosek would have won by simply betting -0-. Instead he went all in, and lost the championship, and $100,000.

Wagering strategies were clearly not fully understood at this point.


----------



## danderson400

mattack said:


> "our network of record has established a rule that says any player who earns over $75,000 in cash has to give whatever he earns in excess of that to a charity of his or her choice"
> 
> 1) it's syndicated, so what is the "network of record"
> 2) why? Was this some sort of quiz show scandal remnants?


ABC was the network of record- and they had a 75,000 limit then.


----------



## Goober96

danderson400 said:


> ABC was the network of record- and they had a 75,000 limit then.


That doesn't fully answer his question. For a syndicated show WHY is there a "network of record"?


----------



## pdhenry

The term "network of record" suggests a game show rules thing that they're required to follow the rules of "the network."


----------



## MauriAnne

astrohip said:


> And unless I've added wrong, in yesterday's (Friday) 2nd day of the Ten Year Anniversary Championship, Tom Nosek would have won by simply betting -0-. Instead he went all in, and lost the championship, and $100,000.
> 
> Wagering strategies were clearly not fully understood at this point.


You are (mostly) correct. Tom had $13600 in day 1 and had won $4000 in day 2, so if he bet nothing, his total would have been $17600. Frank had $600 in day 1, and had won $8100 in day 2 and bet it all, so his total was $16800. So you are correct that Tom would have won if he bet nothing, but he would have only won $17600 + $25000 = $42600.


----------



## astrohip

Thanks for working that out.

I must have misunderstood, I thought the winner received $100,000.


----------



## lambertman

The 10th season episode from Friday night had my favorite set in the series’ history. 

Just wanted to tell somebody


----------



## trainman

pdhenry said:


> The term "network of record" suggests a game show rules thing that they're required to follow the rules of "the network."


To be a little more specific, game shows need to make use of experts to make sure they're not violating any of the Federal laws and regulations that were put into place after the quiz show scandals. "Jeopardy!" at the time contracted with ABC's standards-and-practices department, which meant they had to follow all of ABC's rules related to game show production, including a $75,000 winnings cap. (Obviously, ABC no longer had that cap by the time "Who Wants to Be a Millionaire" came around!)

These days, "Jeopardy!" contracts with a company called Sullivan Compliance that's specifically in the business of doing game show standards-and-practices work -- most syndicated and GSN game shows currently work with them.


----------



## Howie

Heck, now you can hardly buy a really nice car for 75k. Or you could buy 2 or 3 of the kind I drive.


----------



## mattack

trainman said:


> To be a little more specific, game shows need to make use of experts to make sure they're not violating any of the Federal laws and regulations that were put into place after the quiz show scandals.


So my supposition was right.


----------



## astrohip

And we're back...

Sept 14, new shows, Season 37...


----------



## DevdogAZ

Does that mean they've already gone back into production? Hopefully they're taking a lot of precautions to protect Alex.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> Does that mean they've already gone back into production? Hopefully they're taking a lot of precautions to protect Alex.


Yes, they started production on new shows a few weeks ago.


----------



## trainman

DevdogAZ said:


> Does that mean they've already gone back into production? Hopefully they're taking a lot of precautions to protect Alex.


I wouldn't expect him to walk over to the contestants for the interviews, or at the end of the show to shake hands. (That does have precedent -- there was one point a few years ago where he had an injured foot and stayed seated behind his podium for the entire game.)


----------



## MikeMar

Luckily this game show you really can socially distance, just push the 3 contestants apart from each other


----------



## pdhenry

Possibly it was discussed a few weeks ago, but I found this article about the production changes.

The "Jeopardy!" stage has been slightly redesigned to allow for more space between the three contestant podiums. The contestants will also be at a safe distance from Trebek at his lectern.

...Other COVID-19 safety changes include:

Only essential staff and crew will be allowed onstage.
PPE will be provided for everyone behind the scenes.
Social distancing measures will be rigorously enforced both onstage and off.
All staff and crew will be tested on a regular basis, and contestants will all be tested before they come to the studio to tape.
'Jeopardy!' 'Wheel of Fortune' to start production with safety changes


----------



## Turtleboy

Can contestants bring family members into the audience?


----------



## trainman

Turtleboy said:


> Can contestants bring family members into the audience?


I finally saw a report from someone who recently taped, and the answer to this specific question is no, they have zero people in the audience -- the only person applauding in the studio when the contestants hit Daily Doubles was the one contestant coordinator who was allowed on the set during tapings. (But they'll put in canned applause during the post-production process.)

Another tidbit is that instead of using the usual contestant green room, they're instead using the "Wheel of Fortune" studio next door to hold contestants, since it's much larger.

The show itself has released a couple of spoilers for the upcoming season, which I'll put inside tags:



Spoiler



Ken Jennings has been employed to present clues and entire categories via video, as if he's a member of the Clue Crew (but they didn't specifically call him a "Clue Crew" member).

And here's a view of the set that was released. You can see that they now have three separate contestant podiums, and have updated the "Jeopardy!" graphic with the logo superimposed on the coronavirus a glowing globe, apparently.


----------



## Hank

Are those podiums 6 feet away from each other?


----------



## DevdogAZ

And is Alex's podium shorter than the others? Does that mean they've arranged it for him to sit during the game rather than stand?


----------



## lambertman

DevdogAZ said:


> And is Alex's podium shorter than the others? Does that mean they've arranged it for him to sit during the game rather than stand?


He's been sitting for years.


----------



## mattack

MikeMar said:


> Luckily this game show you really can socially distance, just push the 3 contestants apart from each other


I said that a few months ago!!


----------



## mattack

trainman said:


> I wouldn't expect him to walk over to the contestants for the interviews, or at the end of the show to shake hands. (That does have precedent -- there was one point a few years ago where he had an injured foot and stayed seated behind his podium for the entire game.)


and like we saw from the early reruns, he didn't used to come over for the (IIRC much shorter) interview segment either.


----------



## astrohip

Could this be the test run of the Ken Jennings era?


----------



## pdhenry

My Ken-hating friend shudders at the idea.


----------



## ej42137

pdhenry said:


> My Ken-hating friend shudders at the idea.


I would not have any friend that hates KJ. (Hating Brad Rutter is okay, though.)


----------



## pdhenry

The pluses outweigh the minuses.


----------



## Howie

Friend with benefits.


----------



## astrohip

Reminder, tomorrow (Monday Sept 14) is the start of the new Jeopardy season.

Pic thanks to @trainman ...


----------



## astrohip

WTF?!? I thought spelling didn't matter.

And don't tell me there is ANY difference in how they are pronounced. Maybe some regional dialects have a difference, but not on any consistent nationwide basis. Certainly not enough to rule this incorrect. Terrible call by the judges. This will poll 100% as a bad call.


----------



## TonyD79

astrohip said:


> WTF?!? I thought spelling didn't matter.
> 
> And don't tell me there is ANY difference in how they are pronounced. Maybe some regional dialects have a difference, but not on any consistent nationwide basis. Certainly not enough to rule this incorrect. Terrible call by the judges. This will poll 100% as a bad call.


You talking about a misspelling that is a completely different name? Or something else? If it is the name, the ruling is correct. Or you could say "Mark Griffin" and claim you misspelled Merv.


----------



## Goober96

astrohip said:


> WTF?!? I thought spelling didn't matter.
> 
> And don't tell me there is ANY difference in how they are pronounced. Maybe some regional dialects have a difference, but not on any consistent nationwide basis. Certainly not enough to rule this incorrect. Terrible call by the judges. This will poll 100% as a bad call.


It's a proper noun. The ruling was correct.


----------



## TonyD79

Goober96 said:


> It's a proper noun. The ruling was correct.


Sort of. Proper nouns can have leeway in spelling as well. But not if the misspelling is a different answer as it was here.



Spoiler



If she had written Bery or Berrie that is still an attempt at the right name. She actually thought his name was Barry and it is not. That would be a different person. You can tell by her reaction.


----------



## astrohip

TonyD79 said:


> You talking about a misspelling that is a completely different name? Or something else? If it is the name, the ruling is correct. Or you could say "Mark Griffin" and claim you misspelled Merv.





Goober96 said:


> It's a proper noun. The ruling was correct.


Disagree. Spelling has never been a disqualifier in FJ, as long as the intent is clear, and it's phonetically the same. Being a Proper Noun has _never _entered into the ruling. Here is a link to dozens of accepted misspellings, many of which are proper nouns

Jeopardy Spelling Decisions - Fikkle Fame

Ray Kroch (s/b Kroc)
Niagra Falls (s/b Niagara)
and on and on

This ain't Mark vs Merv, this is Berry vs Barry. If it mattered, I would predict a reversal after the fact. But since she was out of the money regardless, it's unlikely we'll ever hear about it.


----------



## astrohip

TonyD79 said:


> If she had written Bery or Berrie that is still an attempt at the right name. She actually thought his name was Barry and it is not. That would be a different person. You can tell by her reaction.


Nope. Barry Gordy is a misspelled attempt at Berry Gordy. It's not a different person, there is no one that fits the clue named "Barry". It's clear what her intent was.


----------



## pdhenry

Would "Gordy" have been accepted?

Rule 1 of Jeopardy (top 5 anyway) is never provide the first name unless the clue somehow requires it.


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> Would "Gordy" have been accepted?
> 
> Rule 1 of Jeopardy (top 5 anyway) is never provide the first name unless the clue somehow requires it.


Yes, absolutely. And you never give more info than required. Rule Won.


----------



## Howie

I never knew his first name was spelled with an e. I think she got scrawed.


----------



## TonyD79

astrohip said:


> Disagree. Spelling has never been a disqualifier in FJ, as long as the intent is clear, and it's phonetically the same. Being a Proper Noun has _never _entered into the ruling. Here is a link to dozens of accepted misspellings, many of which are proper nouns
> 
> Jeopardy Spelling Decisions - Fikkle Fame
> 
> Ray Kroch (s/b Kroc)
> Niagra Falls (s/b Niagara)
> and on and on
> 
> This ain't Mark vs Merv, this is Berry vs Barry. If it mattered, I would predict a reversal after the fact. But since she was out of the money regardless, it's unlikely we'll ever hear about it.


Berry and Barry are two different names. You are treating them as if they are the same. They are not. How about Don versus Dan? That's one letter but two different names.


----------



## TonyD79

astrohip said:


> Nope. Barry Gordy is a misspelled attempt at Berry Gordy. It's not a different person, there is no one that fits the clue named "Barry". It's clear what her intent was.


Did you see her reaction. SHE thought she was wrong.

So she could have said Bob and we'd know what she meant? Just because there is no one that fits the clue?
Now you are saying wrong answers are acceptable.

Forget it. She was wrong. She knew it. Done.


----------



## astrohip

TonyD79 said:


> Berry and Barry are two different names. You are treating them as if they are the same. They are not. How about Don versus Dan? That's one letter but two different names.


Jeopardy has always accepted FJ answers that are phonetically alike. You keep giving examples that aren't remotely close--Dan vs Don, Mark vs Merv.

Instead try Jon vs John? Would either be accepted? If so, then why not Barry vs Berry?

I think we've discussed this in circles. I'm happy to let others chime in, but I'm whereing out my welcome.


----------



## madscientist

IMO "Ba" vs "Be" have subtly different sounds. "John" vs. "Jon" are the same sounds but "Barry" and "Berry" are different words with different sounds. I agree that the way the words are normally pronounced it's not easy (or sometimes impossible) to tell the difference, but if you look up these words in the dictionary they will have different pronunciation cues whereas "john" and "jon" will be the same.


----------



## Wil

madscientist said:


> "John" vs. "Jon" are the same sounds but "Barry" and "Berry" are different words with different sounds. I agree that the way the words are normally pronounced it's not easy (or sometimes impossible) to tell the difference


Yes.

But the spirit of the FJ rule (and this goes way way back) was that the writing part was a technicality required by the format of the show, but the response was essentially no different from the rest of the game, a verbal response like all the others. As on virtually all radio/TV quiz shows, forever. An answer acceptable in the regular portion of the game was acceptable in FJ.

If the absolutely correct pronunciation of "Berry" Gordy were given as a verbal response in the regular portion of the game I don't believe it would have been ruled wrong. For those who say the rule is different for proper names, no. At least that hasn't been the case in what I've seen. Misspelled names have been accepted even in the last name. For example "Gordie" would have been accepted, at least following past practice.


----------



## Turtleboy

It's why you should always only give the last name.


----------



## Regina

"We don't penalize for spelling" 
The heck you don't! 
Remember when Alex made that little kid cry?


----------



## HarleyRandom

I agree that if it had made a difference she should have gotten it. We knew who she meant.

To this day I still remember someone being ruled wrong on Kyrgyzstan. I forget whether that ruling was ever reversed, but come on! That was a perfectly logical way to pronounce it. So there's not a vowel there. How do you pronounce a z followed by an s?

I'm curious to know how contestants protest. You never see it on the air but you have to figure they would ask for a ruling.

And these rulings are always magically made whenever there is a Daily Double or a commercial. That's got to mean they stop tape when the person hits the Daily Double and if there is a ruling needed, those making it are hard at work until they find the solution.


----------



## Turtleboy

If you say Kyrgyzstan backwards do you go back to the 5th Dimension?


----------



## Regina

HarleyRandom said:


> I agree that if it had made a difference she should have gotten it. We knew who she meant.
> 
> I'm curious to know how contestants protest. You never see it on the air but you have to figure they would ask for a ruling.


..Alex knew who she meant!

--and what a great question-does someone who has been on the show or knows someone who has know?


----------



## TonyD79

astrohip said:


> Jeopardy has always accepted FJ answers that are phonetically alike. You keep giving examples that aren't remotely close--Dan vs Don, Mark vs Merv.
> 
> Instead try Jon vs John? Would either be accepted? If so, then why not Barry vs Berry?
> 
> I think we've discussed this in circles. I'm happy to let others chime in, but I'm whereing out my welcome.


It is not phonetically alike. Barry and berry are different names and pronounced differently.


----------



## TonyD79

Regina said:


> ..Alex knew who she meant!
> 
> --and what a great question-does someone who has been on the show or knows someone who has know?


And she knew she got it wrong. Again. See her reaction. Alex isn't supposed to read minds. He is supposed to judge the answers. She got it wrong.


----------



## trainman

TonyD79 said:


> Alex isn't supposed to read minds. He is supposed to judge the answers. She got it wrong.


Alex isn't the arbiter here -- there are several producers/writers sitting in the studio who serve as judges during tapings.

This ruling is inconsistent with other rulings they've made in the past, but the show has a new executive producer this season, so perhaps he made a decision to tighten up on this type of judgment call.

I pronounce "Barry" and "berry" the same, for the record.



HarleyRandom said:


> And these rulings are always magically made whenever there is a Daily Double or a commercial. That's got to mean they stop tape when the person hits the Daily Double and if there is a ruling needed, those making it are hard at work until they find the solution.


They do indeed stop tape (not literally tape these days, but I know what you mean) -- I've been in the studio as an audience member and have seen it happen.

For Final Jeopardy!, the judges can see what the contestants are writing "live," so they can make a judgment before the responses are revealed on the air (and inform Alex in advance that a certain response is not going to be accepted).


----------



## astrohip

Changing tax here, I noticed an oddity in today's game. The ACM category.

For the Carrie Underwood clue, while it was gettable just with the words, they also showed a video in which she appeared, offering more info and making it even easier. Then they did a Chuck Berry clue, and the video served -zero- purpose. As far as I could tell, there wasn't one single additional clue offered up by the video.


----------



## Turtleboy

It didn’t matter in the result. I wonder if they would have made the same decision if it would have.


----------



## MauriAnne

This is how Jeopardy! responded on Facebook:








Author
Jeopardy!
In this case "Barry" is a different name. When a contestant adds incorrect information to an otherwise correct response, they are ruled incorrect.


----------



## Turtleboy

It sounds like Johnny Gilbert is pre-recorded (or post-recorded?). Either way, I don’t think he’s there.


----------



## MauriAnne

Turtleboy said:


> It sounds like Johnny Gilbert is pre-recorded (or post-recorded?). Either way, I don't think he's there.


According to this link,


> Much of the show's staff is working from home, including venerable announcer Johnny Gilbert, who turned 96 this summer (not that his dulcet tones sound a day over 45).


However, that link is from a site called "The Ringer" which I've never heard of before so I can't vouch for its validity.


----------



## ej42137

astrohip said:


> Changing tax here,


Hah! Aye saw what you did their!


----------



## lambertman

Johnny had only been in-person for the Thu&Fri shows last season, so not much of a stretch to keep him permanently away now. It's a bummer, though.


----------



## Turtleboy

lambertman said:


> Johnny had only been in-person for the Thu&Fri shows last season, so not much of a stretch to keep him permanently away now. It's a bummer, though.


Really? Don't they tape 5 shows in a day? Did he only come in after lunch?


----------



## astrohip

Turtleboy said:


> Really? Don't they tape 5 shows in a day? Did he only come in after lunch?


The J experts will chime in, but I think they do 3 (M/T/W) on one day, then Th/Fr the next day.

Move along, nothing to see....


----------



## lambertman

Turtleboy said:


> Really? Don't they tape 5 shows in a day? Did he only come in after lunch?


Yes, basically.


----------



## hapster85

astrohip said:


> The J experts will chime in, but I think they do 3 (M/T/W) on one day, then Th/Fr the next day.


They do five episodes per taping day. And yes, Johnny was coming in after lunch, doing the last 2 shows "live" and adding voiceovers for the first 3.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Turtleboy said:


> If you say Kyrgyzstan backwards do you go back to the 5th Dimension?


I don't know but I like their music.

Kelly was way too perky last night. It was cute the first time but if she was going to keep doing that, I'm glad she didn't win. She was ahead there for a while.


----------



## TonyD79

HarleyRandom said:


> Kelly was way too perky last night. It was cute the first time but if she was going to keep doing that, I'm glad she didn't win. She was ahead there for a while.


Amen. She fit better on the Price is Right rather than jeopardy!

Guess you can't be that picky with travel restrictions. Stuck with basically California for players. Ain't gonna get anyone from Canada as they need to quarantine when they go back. Also states like New York and others who restrict travel from California right now.


----------



## trainman

TonyD79 said:


> Guess you can't be that picky with travel restrictions. Stuck with basically California for players. Ain't gonna get anyone from Canada as they need to quarantine when they go back. Also states like New York and others who restrict travel from California right now.


I did their current version of an in-person contestant tryout yesterday -- over Zoom -- and it was mostly non-Californians in the virtual room with me. Obviously, they need to build up their contestant pool in advance of when they're actually able to use out-of-town contestants. (But maybe I'll manage to sneak in while they're still using only people who can drive to the studio...)


----------



## Regina

trainman said:


> I did their current version of an in-person contestant tryout yesterday -- over Zoom -- and it was mostly non-Californians in the virtual room with me. Obviously, they need to build up their contestant pool in advance of when they're actually able to use out-of-town contestants. (But maybe I'll manage to sneak in while they're still using only people who can drive to the studio...)


Good luck!


----------



## ThePennyDropped

astrohip said:


> Then they did a Chuck Berry clue


 Surely you mean a Chuck Barry clue!


----------



## astrohip

ThePennyDropped said:


> Surely you mean a Chuck Barry clue!


Bazinga!


----------



## TonyD79

trainman said:


> I did their current version of an in-person contestant tryout yesterday -- over Zoom -- and it was mostly non-Californians in the virtual room with me. Obviously, they need to build up their contestant pool in advance of when they're actually able to use out-of-town contestants. (But maybe I'll manage to sneak in while they're still using only people who can drive to the studio...)


Good luck. That would be awesome.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Alex said no one got a response wrong in the first round. You have to figure someone keeps up with that stuff. He's got enough to do.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I just remembered. There was audience laughter one day this week and I think it was because of the quirky Kelly.


----------



## astrohip

Friday's FJ: English Poets. You couldn't pick a weaker category for me. Except maybe Opera. 

ENGLISH POETS
*FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
An 1816 poem by him says, "That with music loud and long, I would build that dome in air, that sunny dome!"


Spoiler



Samuel Coleridge



I knew the poem! Dome led me to
_In Xanadu did Kubla Khan
A stately pleasure-dome decree_

So I had Kubla Khan (Xanadu), but could not come up with the author. But considering my lack of knowledge of poetry, I gave myself a moral victory.


----------



## stellie93

Here they broke in just as final Jeopardy started to tell us Justice Ginsberg had died. Could have lived another 5 minutes without knowing that.


----------



## TonyD79

I just wish there was an easy place to pick up shows that get obliterated like that. Mine had skip so I didn’t even think it was going to be cut short. But it was.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I didn't find out Ginsburg had died until they were talking about her career on NPR. Not long after that the announcement was made that "Wait! Wait!" would not air.

Something like this happened to me years ago. ABC interrupted programming and "Jeopardy" was on ABC. For reasons I don't even remember, I checked the other ABC affiliate. Vanna said she was still writing whatever year it was on her checks. Pat said but it is that year. Vanna reacted like a dumb blonde. Seriously? Now what I missed on the other channel was important.


----------



## pdhenry

'Jeopardy!' Fans Are Upset About A Spelling Ruling On Final Jeopardy


----------



## OhFiddle

What I can't figure out is the people who say Barry and Berry are pronounced differently? In that article it says half the country pronounces them the same. How are are other half pronouncing them? To me the names Barry Manilow and Berry Gordy sound just like the noun berry in every instance I've ever heard them. I don't get it.


----------



## kdmorse

OhFiddle said:


> What I can't figure out is the people who say Barry and Berry are pronounced differently? In that article it says half the country pronounces them the same. How are are other half pronouncing them? To me the names Barry Manilow and Berry Gordy sound just like the noun berry in every instance I've ever heard them. I don't get it.


When I say them in my head, they sound different. If I were speaking, and attempting to differentiate one from the other, I'd pronounce them slightly differently. Could the other person pick that up, or in common conversation with random people, could I ever tell one from the other, unlikely. But I can see the argument for them not being the same name, and not always being pronounced the same. Although it's a pretty thin difference. And they do have different phonetic spellings.

It might get retroactively recatagorized as correct, like Hoe, although I can see it going either way, and care very little because it didn't affect the outcome in any real way.


----------



## TonyD79

OhFiddle said:


> What I can't figure out is the people who say Barry and Berry are pronounced differently? In that article it says half the country pronounces them the same. How are are other half pronouncing them? To me the names Barry Manilow and Berry Gordy sound just like the noun berry in every instance I've ever heard them. I don't get it.


Because half the country is wrong, jeopardy should be too? As the jeopardy twitter account said, it is a different name. Not a different spelling of the same name.


----------



## ThePennyDropped

TonyD79 said:


> Because half the country is wrong, jeopardy should be too? As the jeopardy twitter account said, it is a different name. Not a different spelling of the same name.


That implies that his parents named the man after strawberries/blueberries/boysenberries, not as a variation on the name Barry. That seems like a poor choice on their part.


----------



## Demandred

What if she had written “Who is Gordie?” Would that have been wrong?


----------



## Goober96

Demandred said:


> What if she had written "Who is Gordie?" Would that have been wrong?


No and that's what she should have done.


----------



## OhFiddle

Would they accept an answer of Barbara Streisand instead of Barbra Streisand? Barbara is the more common spelling, but most people don't pronounce that extra "a" anyways. It's much easier to pronounce them differently than Barry and Berry, but they are still considered the same name. On a related note I always feel sorry for kids with names like Tara, Lara, or Lana because they are forever correcting people on how to pronounce their names.

I've wondered if Alex would flip out if someone in final wrote down an answer of "sophmore" instead of "sophomore". I've never heard anyone pronounce that middle "o" as deliberately as Alex does!

I know this doesn't matter in regard to that contestant's standing, but I do find it interesting. I was reminded of that one contestant recently who misspelled her final answer pretty much every day of her run.


----------



## Goober96

OhFiddle said:


> Would they accept an answer of Barbara Streisand instead of Barbra Streisand? Barbara is the more common spelling, but most people don't pronounce that extra "a" anyways. It's much easier to pronounce them differently than Barry and Berry, but they are still considered the same name. On a related note I always feel sorry for kids with names like Tara, Lara, or Lana because they are forever correcting people on how to pronounce their names.
> 
> I've wondered if Alex would flip out if someone in final wrote down an answer of "sophmore" instead of "sophomore". I've never heard anyone pronounce that middle "o" as deliberately as Alex does!
> 
> I know this doesn't matter in regard to that contestant's standing, but I do find it interesting. I was reminded of that one contestant recently who misspelled her final answer pretty much every day of her run.


His pronunciations are interesting for sure. Like the way he says "genre."


----------



## astrohip

TonyD79 said:


> Because half the country is wrong, jeopardy should be too? As the jeopardy twitter account said, it is a different name. Not a different spelling of the same name.












First of all, it's over half. Go back and check some of the links that show more people say it the same than don't.

Second, it's the same name. Just because the J Twitter account is wrong, we should be too?

Third, they have accepted misspellings of names before. Names that were clearly the same, just spelled different. This is NO different.

Since it doesn't affect the money, we're unlikely to ever see the judges admit they were wrong. Which they were.


----------



## TonyD79

ThePennyDropped said:


> That implies that his parents named the man after strawberries/blueberries/boysenberries, not as a variation on the name Barry. That seems like a poor choice on their part.


Well, considering he was named after his father who was named after his father who was a slave, maybe he was named after fruit.


----------



## TonyD79

astrohip said:


> View attachment 52503
> 
> 
> First of all, it's over half. Go back and check some of the links that show more people say it the same than don't.
> 
> Second, it's the same name. Just because the J Twitter account is wrong, we should be too?
> 
> Third, they have accepted misspellings of names before. Names that were clearly the same, just spelled different. This is NO different.
> 
> Since it doesn't affect the money, we're unlikely to ever see the judges admit they were wrong. Which they were.


I see. Over half of Americans can't be wrong? Ask them to spell asterisk. Ask them if they "could care less."

It is a different name. No matter how much you insist that it is the same with a misspelling. His grandfather was a slave who was named Berry. Just because Americans think it is Barry doesn't make it so.

Once again, as you never address it. The contestant agreed she got it wrong. Immediately. She understood. But you don't. Maybe you thought his name was Barry? Incorrectly?


----------



## wmcbrine

TonyD79 said:


> Because half the country is wrong, jeopardy should be too?


Dialects aren't right or wrong.

To me, "Barry" and "Berry" sound different, but I also thought it was a bad call.


----------



## mattack

Goober96 said:


> It's a proper noun. The ruling was correct.


I was going to ask about this too.. I know I'm a few pages behind now.. but I'll still comment anyway then read the responses.

I thought the rule was that spelling didn't matter UNLESS it added a whole entire new syllable.


----------



## getbak

mattack said:


> I was going to ask about this too.. I know I'm a few pages behind now.. but I'll still comment anyway then read the responses.
> 
> I thought the rule was that spelling didn't matter UNLESS it added a whole entire new syllable.


Yes, if the response is phonetically the same, doesn't add or subtract any syllables, and the category doesn't specifically require correct spelling (or have certain restrictions like letters in quotes), the rules say that the response would likely be acceptable (although, always subject to the judge's ruling).

On their website, they even give the example of "Jepurdee!" being a likely acceptable spelling if a correct response was "Jeopardy!"

5 Jeopardy! Rules Every Contestant Should Know | J!Buzz | Jeopardy.com

I wonder what they would do if there was a Final Jeopardy with the correct response of "Leicester Square" but the contestant wrote "Lester Square", which is how the word is pronounced? By their rules, that should be an acceptable response unless the category was something like _"ICE" Place to Visit_ because that would require a word with "ICE" inside of it.


----------



## Howie

TonyD79 said:


> I see. Over half of Americans can't be wrong? Ask them to spell asterisk. Ask them if they "could care less."
> 
> It is a different name. No matter how much you insist that it is the same with a misspelling. His grandfather was a slave who was named Berry. Just because Americans think it is Barry doesn't make it so.
> 
> Once again, as you never address it. The contestant agreed she got it wrong. Immediately. She understood. But you don't. Maybe you thought his name was Barry? Incorrectly?


In the context of historical Jeopardy, I think you're wrong. But I admire your tenacity.


----------



## ej42137

Perhaps viewing "Barry Lyndon" would settle the matter for those who aren't pronouncing it correctly.

Although I have a Scottish friend who insists he can't hear the difference between "_tawco_" (as we pronounce the word "taco" here) and "_tahco_" as they say it in Britain. Maybe some people insensitive to certain phonemes.


----------



## pdhenry

TonyD79 said:


> Because half the country is wrong, jeopardy should be too? As the jeopardy twitter account said, it is a different name. Not a different spelling of the same name.


As are Wiley Coyote and Wile E. Coyote. But they've accepted the first for the second.


----------



## astrohip

ej42137 said:


> Perhaps viewing "Barry Lyndon" would settle the matter for those who aren't pronouncing it correctly.


Correctly? I can't tell if you're joking or not, there's no smiley face.

English is a fluid language. There is rarely a "correct" when it comes to versions of dialects. And certainly not with regional name or noun pronunciation. And most certainly not when bringing British pronunciation into the mix.


----------



## ej42137

astrohip said:


> Correctly? I can't tell if you're joking or not, there's no smiley face.
> 
> English is a fluid language. There is rarely a "correct" when it comes to versions of dialects. And certainly not with regional name or noun pronunciation. And most certainly not when bringing British pronunciation into the mix.


Hmm. You don't think English is properly spoken by south British people?

In that case, I change my media recommendation to to the HBO series "Barry", which I think clearly proves my point.


----------



## astrohip

ej42137 said:


> Hmm. You don't think English is properly spoken by south British people?


My point, perhaps poorly made due to my Texas English, was that British English is no more correct than American English.

You can't take a specific dialect or variation of English and use it to make a point in this case.


----------



## Regina

7 episodes in to the new season and we have a second controversy!

Today's Final Jeopardy category was Diplomacy..the answer was: *The book "The Eagle & the Elephant" is about the relationship between the U.S. & this Asian country beginning in 1833

The question was..


Spoiler



What is Thailand?



So the returning champ said, "What is Korea"-and she won-BUT-there is a book about US-India relations ALSO called "The Eagle and The Elephant!" and the dude in the middle said, "What is India?" and was ruled incorrect.

He would have won had he been ruled correct-hope he appeals and gets to come back!*


----------



## pdhenry

Does the US-India book also begin in 1833? If not it's not an alternative correct answer.


----------



## Goober96

pdhenry said:


> Does the US-India book also begin in 1833? If not it's not an alternative correct answer.


No, if not it's an incorrect answer as it doesn't fit the clue.


----------



## Regina

Good points! But still a poor clue, IMHO


----------



## astrohip

Monday's FJ:

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
ON THE OLD MAP

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
On the U.N. website's map of the world in 1945, these 2 initials of a member state appear 13 times on continental Africa

Correct response:


Spoiler



UK



Very surprised this was a triple stumper. Two of the contestants were on the right track, but incredibly used the wrong initials:


Spoiler



GB and CW


 If I had to guess, this will poll over 75% on JBoard.

I also felt there was an judging error made today. The clue's correct response should have been "Colorado State". Contestant said "Colorado", and Alex says correct and keeps going. At the time, I was surprised they accepted that, since I knew Colorado State was correct. Later, the judges (eg, Alex) corrected themselves, and took away his winnings and his wager.

I felt they should have said something along the lines of, "Your answer earlier was incorrect, I should have asked you "Be more specific". Since I didn't, we're going to take away your winnings, but not your wager." I felt a BMS should have been asked, giving him a chance to give the correct answer. To penalize him because Alex missed it doesn't seem fair.


----------



## Mabes

Spoiler



I thought GB, then wondered if UK was correct


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> I also felt there was an judging error made today. The clue's correct response should have been "Colorado State". Contestant said "Colorado", and Alex says correct and keeps going. At the time, I was surprised they accepted that, since I knew Colorado State was correct. Later, the judges (eg, Alex) corrected themselves, and took away his winnings and his wager.
> 
> I felt they should have said something along the lines of, "Your answer earlier was incorrect, I should have asked you "Be more specific". Since I didn't, we're going to take away your winnings, but not your wager." I felt a BMS should have been asked, giving him a chance to give the correct answer. To penalize him because Alex missed it doesn't seem fair.


I don't think that works. By asking him to be more specific after he answered "Colorado", it makes it clear that "Colorado" is not the right answer. It's not the same as if someone says "Roosevelt" and Alex says be more specific.


----------



## vman41

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't think that works. By asking him to be more specific after he answered "Colorado", it makes it clear that "Colorado" is not the right answer. It's not the same as if someone says "Roosevelt" and Alex says be more specific.


Also, if someone asks "Did you see the Michigan game?", the response is rarely going to be "Do you mean Michigan or Michigan State?".


----------



## Turtleboy

Yes. Florida and Florida State are different.

If the answer is "Miami of Ohio" and someone just says "Miaimi" is it right, wrong, or "be more specific"?

Not a rhetorical question, I don't know.


----------



## hapster85

Turtleboy said:


> Yes. Florida and Florida State are different.
> 
> If the answer is "Miami of Ohio" and someone just says "Miaimi" is it right, wrong, or "be more specific"?
> 
> Not a rhetorical question, I don't know.


While it could depend on how the clue, and the category are worded, "Miami" generally refers to the city in Florida. So I would think that "Miami, Ohio" would need that specificity in most cases.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> I felt they should have said something along the lines of, "Your answer earlier was incorrect, I should have asked you "Be more specific". Since I didn't, we're going to take away your winnings, but not your wager."


Do they ever do it that way? The closest thing I can think of is when they erase the other contestants' responses when they re-judge the original question.. (e.g. player 1 is re-judged as right, players 2 and 3 are re-scored as if they hadn't answered.)


----------



## hapster85

My wife and I both thought the awkward wording of tonight's Final Jeopardy clue made it more than a little confusing.


----------



## pdhenry

I hope spelling would not have counted tonight (I know it doesn't).



Spoiler: My best attempt



GitcheeGoomee?


----------



## Turtleboy

I thought it was Superior at first based on the wording. 

But I had never even heard of what the real answer is.


----------



## vman41

Turtleboy said:


> I thought it was Superior at first based on the wording.
> 
> But I had never even heard of what the real answer is.


_Longfellow: The Song of Hiawatha, The Song of Hiawatha_ was the poem that Lucy would start to recite several times on an episode of I Love Lucy.


----------



## getbak

I knew it from _The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald_.


----------



## Mabes

Looks like I am right that Final has been more difficult this year. I could not find combined stats for the entire history but I looked at several seasons and they are basically the same. It has been answered correctly about 50% of the time, for all players. All get it wrong 15-20% of the time. This year overall 31% have gotten it right, all 3 missed 50% of the time.

J! Archive - Final Jeopardy! Round statistics - Season 37


----------



## lambertman

Last night - episode 12 of the season - finally brought us our first "uh oh" from Alex during the category reveals.


----------



## ej42137

Mabes said:


> Looks like I am right that Final has been more difficult this year. I could not find combined stats for the entire history but I looked at several seasons and they are basically the same. It has been answered correctly about 50% of the time, for all players. All get it wrong 15-20% of the time. This year overall 31% have gotten it right, all 3 missed 50% of the time.
> 
> J! Archive - Final Jeopardy! Round statistics - Season 37


This year's contestants are drawn from a very small pool; those within easy driving distance of the studio. I don't think we've seen anyone from outside SoCal since the season started.

And that seems to be reflected in the game difficulty; except (perhaps) for Final Jeopardy, the questions have been only a little bit harder than Teen Jeopardy level.


----------



## mattack

lambertman said:


> Last night - episode 12 of the season - finally brought us our first "uh oh" from Alex during the category reveals.


Do you mean he just said that, or he goofed?

(I often but not always FF through as much of the non-actual-trivia of the show.. and even Jeopardy, one of my favorite shows of all time, I watch the REST at 1.5x.)


----------



## lambertman

No, he said it. It’s a game here to try to predict what categories will elicit an “uh oh”. Apparently we’re weird


----------



## astrohip

Maybe my mind sees things its own way, but was that a marijuana play on words in yesterday's Jeopardy?


----------



## pdhenry

Yes, and IIRC everyone was zoomed.


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> Yes, and IIRC everyone was zoomed.


They're all too young. A pretty specific reference in time. Based on our hair color, you & I may be the only ones who got it .


----------



## TonyD79

They are trying to hide the California aspect of the contestants. Thursday they announced the original location of a contestant.


----------



## trainman

TonyD79 said:


> They are trying to hide the California aspect of the contestants. Thursday they announced the original location of a contestant.


Every contestant this season has been identified as being from a Southern California city/neighborhood except one contestant this Thursday and one contestant this Friday -- and the Friday contestant even talked in her interview about how she's in L.A. now and learning how to say "thank you" in the native languages of people she meets. I suspect those two contestants just happened to be relatively recent transplants. If they really wanted to hide things, the producers could have insisted on an "originally from" intro for any contestant who'd moved to L.A. from somewhere else, even years ago.


----------



## TonyD79

Or they thought of it late. Started to realize how it sounded. Come on. They have never said “originally from” before.


----------



## deli99

TonyD79 said:


> Or they thought of it late. Started to realize how it sounded. Come on. They have never said "originally from" before.


Sure they have. Not often, but they've done it.


----------



## jcwik

deli99 said:


> Sure they have. Not often, but they've done it.


I live about 2 miles from the studio and have been to several tapings in the past. I keep thinking that this would really be my chance to be on Jeopardy at last. But afraid I would still be unable to remember my name! I could have run the Yankee Stadium category. Oh well.


----------



## trainman

jcwik said:


> I live about 2 miles from the studio and have been to several tapings in the past. I keep thinking that this would really be my chance to be on Jeopardy at last. But afraid I would still be unable to remember my name! I could have run the Yankee Stadium category. Oh well.


Well, it only takes 15-20 minutes to do the online "anytime" contestant test.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> Maybe my mind sees things its own way, but was that a marijuana play on words in yesterday's Jeopardy?


what was the joke?


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> Maybe my mind sees things its own way, but was that a marijuana play on words in yesterday's Jeopardy?





mattack said:


> what was the joke?


DJ round, category "WE'LL GIVE YOU SOME LATITUDE"










Answer: Acapulco


----------



## astrohip




----------



## pdhenry

Not just the Marjoe Gortner movie though. 

Acapulco Gold - Wikipedia


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> Not just the Marjoe Gortner movie though.
> 
> Acapulco Gold - Wikipedia


Right, I just liked the poster.


----------



## astrohip

Absolutely stunned this went 1 for 3...

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
BOOKS OF THE 1950s

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
A special edition of this 1953 novel came with an asbestos binding

Correct response:


Spoiler



Fahrenheit 451 (the two incorrect responses were Invisible Man and Brave New World)


----------



## Howie

Even I shouted that out as soon as the clue came up.


----------



## weaver

Yeah, I got that one, and a rarely get any.


----------



## pdhenry

Before the reveal I said "the young people won't get it."


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

astrohip said:


> Right, I just liked the poster.


Any of you familiar with the documentary "Marjoe"? It's free to watch on Tubi:

Marjoe (1972)


----------



## kdmorse

> Even I shouted that out as soon as the clue came up.


My brain went the wrong direction in the 30 seconds allotted. Kinda went down the path of "err, books about fire... err.. When was Lord of the Rings written, I mean, they were going to throw the ring in a volcano... But is it old enough, and which book... This doesn't sound right..."

Of course when the answer was reveled, it was a major forehead slap moment. Should have known it, but nope...


----------



## ThePennyDropped

pdhenry said:


> Before the reveal I said "the young people won't get it."


I didn't get it, so thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Regina

ThePennyDropped said:


> I didn't get it, so thanks for the compliment!


I did get it, so I must be old!


----------



## mattack

I've never read it (keep meaning to watch that vaguely recent HBO version), but it was obvious.


----------



## madscientist

I mean... that HBO thing was about as close to the novel as Will Smith's movie of I, Robot was to the book. Yeesh.


----------



## Regina

Odd ending to yesterday's Jeopardy! Only the champ was around for FJ-we don't see that too often!


----------



## astrohip

When the middle contestant went all-in on the last clue, I was torn between cheering him on for being gutsy, and berating him for not saving a dollar, just to be in FJ.

Decided to go with gutsy. Bravo to him, even though it cost him.


----------



## trainman

During Tuesday's broadcast in L.A. (which was actually Monday's episode), a graphic popped up during the interview segment reminding viewers that the show was airing Tuesday through Saturday this week due to "Monday Night Football" (the Chargers were playing, so it had an over-the-air broadcast in addition to ESPN). I've been living here for 21+ years, and this is the first time I've ever seen this. I guess this is what happens when most if not all of the contestants are from the area served by one TV station.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Our first five-time champ.


----------



## mattack

I totally didn't *remember* (if I ever knew) that 5 time champ meant you got to the Tournament of Champions. I thought it was literally most earned.


----------



## HarleyRandom

You can get there with four wins, but that's if there aren't enough five-time champs.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Regina said:


> I did get it, so I must be old!


That's how I feel about every clue related to music last night. I don't know those songs or those artists.


----------



## Mabes

How long does it take to get test results back? Sure I got at least 35 of 50, maybe 40 if some of my guesses were right. The fact that you have to type the answers doesn’t give you much time.


----------



## trainman

Mabes said:


> How long does it take to get test results back? Sure I got at least 35 of 50, maybe 40 if some of my guesses were right. The fact that you have to type the answers doesn't give you much time.


If you're talking about the "Anytime" contestant test (the first-step test), you don't actually get your results at any point. You won't hear from the contestant staff unless you get chosen to proceed to the next step in the audition process (which is apparently a random selection of people who passed the test), and you never find out exactly what your score was.

I had taken the "regular" online contestant test back in January and hadn't heard from them; when they seemed desperate for Southern California contestants (I was seeing a _lot_ of Facebook ads), I took the Anytime test in early August, and got an invitation to the next step (another online test) within 2 weeks.


----------



## pdhenry

trainman said:


> I took the Anytime test in early August, and got an invitation to the next step (another online test) within 2 weeks.


And??


----------



## Mr Tony

You can get that saying on a tshirt too


----------



## trainman

pdhenry said:


> And??


I did that second online test, and was then invited to do the third step (the actual "audition," where they interview you and have you play a mock version of the game) over Zoom a couple weeks after that. Now I'm in the contestant pool for the next 18 months, a situation I've been in before, so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Wil

A zoom lens is NOT aka a variable focus lens. Just sayin'

A zoom lens assembly can be _designed_ to also maintain focus over its range of focal lengths and thus have a variable focus characteristic, but its principle characteristic is variable focal length.


----------



## mattack

What are they going to do when they bring the previous champion (pre-COVID) back? How do they intertwine the two champions?


----------



## TonyD79

mattack said:


> What are they going to do when they bring the previous champion (pre-COVID) back? How do they intertwine the two champions?


Probably just have them on the same show. Coin flip for who picks the first category. There is no real advantage to being the reigning champion beyond picking the first clue.

When depends on travel restrictions and availability.


----------



## TonyD79

trainman said:


> I did that second online test, and was then invited to do the third step (the actual "audition," where they interview you and have you play a mock version of the game) over Zoom a couple weeks after that. Now I'm in the contestant pool for the next 18 months, a situation I've been in before, so I'm not holding my breath.


Odds would seem to be better since they are abiding by various travel restrictions and you are local.


----------



## Mr Tony

didn't get to see today's episode because my local affiliate must be having issues picking it up off the satellite (if they still do it that way...when I had a C-Band dish I could see syndicated shows days in advance) for showing so it was not shown.
Very bummed


----------



## jcwik

unclehonkey said:


> didn't get to see today's episode because my local affiliate must be having issues picking it up off the satellite (if they still do it that way...when I had a C-Band dish I could see syndicated shows days in advance) for showing so it was not shown.
> Very bummed


Strangely, a couple of days this week my Jeopardy has come from places other than my ABC7 in LA. They came from western Massachusetts, Texas, and Montana. Weird to watch very different political ads. Last night I seemed to have ch 7 back. Of course who knows what time it will be on tonight.


----------



## trainman

jcwik said:


> Strangely, a couple of days this week my Jeopardy has come from places other than my ABC7 in LA. They came from western Massachusetts, Texas, and Montana. Weird to watch very different political ads. Last night I seemed to have ch 7 back. Of course who knows what time it will be on tonight.


What service are you using to watch? It definitely got broadcast as normal by KABC every day this week (Thursday's aired at 9:00 P.M.).


----------



## jcwik

trainman said:


> What service are you using to watch? It definitely got broadcast as normal by KABC every day this week (Thursday's aired at 9:00 P.M.).


I have Hulu with Live. One night I turned on my over the air and it was KABC. But then my recording was too. It was very strange.


----------



## astrohip

I thought "sprint" should have been accepted yesterday. The accepted answer was "shortcut", but sprint works also.

Tough day for Podium #3. She was never above -0-, and never rang in during DJ. 

And as a general aside: I'm finding the level of competition noticeably weaker without a national pool of contestants.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Brian Adams didn't make it to five days. However, the obvious question finally got asked and it turned out he did get in trouble with Bryan Adams' people, who when they understood the situation were willing to help him with whatever he was doing.


----------



## Wil

astrohip said:


> I thought "sprint" should have been accepted yesterday


No question, so to speak. I think the "temporarily" or "not for long" (or whatever the wording) was the rationale for not accepting "sprint" but a shortcut also could be permanently effective if you didn't get caught.

The money _seems_ not to matter in the outcome, but you never know how the game would have gone if that response was accepted, or in this case even how it would have gone had the judges' error been corrected later. It affects the rhythm, confidence, aggressiveness of the player.


----------



## madscientist

"Taking this" makes it less likely to be "sprint". You "take a shortcut", but you don't really "take a sprint".

Not definitive but definitely a hint as to what they wanted.


----------



## Howie

Reminds me of that old George Carlin bit. You don't take a sh*t. You leave a sh*t.


----------



## Wil

madscientist said:


> "Taking this" makes it less likely to be "sprint". You "take a shortcut", but you don't really "take a sprint".
> 
> Not definitive but definitely a hint as to what they wanted.


If you can "take a lap," which my coaches used to tell me all the time when I screwed up, then you can take a sprint. Obviously they were looking for shortcut, but sprint should have been acceptable by historical standards.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Yesterday Alex said we were probably wondering, "Trebek, why are you wearing an orange tie?"

That made me think of Sean Connery. Not the man himself, but the "SNL" skits I have seen in "best of" specials. 

I didn't even know at the time Connery was deceased.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I forgot to post after this happened. One man would have won if he had answered in the form of a question but he didn't. I'm thinking that rule should be dropped. The man would have had enough money that based on what was actually risked, he would have won.


----------



## Goober96

HarleyRandom said:


> I forgot to post after this happened. One man would have won if he had answered in the form of a question but he didn't. I'm thinking that rule should be dropped. The man would have had enough money that based on what was actually risked, he would have won.


That rule should be dropped? That's the main tenant of the show. If you drop that rule might as well just cancel the show.


----------



## MauriAnne

This looks like it could be fun.

*'Jeopardy' GOATs Return in New ABC Primetime Game Show 'The Chase'*


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

Goober96 said:


> That rule should be dropped? That's the main tenant of the show. If you drop that rule might as well just cancel the show.


Nah. It's a question and answer show. I mean yeah the response is phrased as a question, but that's just a gimmick. It's not a proper question. It's nearly always phrased "What is" when often it should be "where is", "who is", "when is" etc. It's pedantic. Might as well play "Simon Says"


----------



## TonyD79

MauriAnne said:


> This looks like it could be fun.
> 
> *'Jeopardy' GOATs Return in New ABC Primetime Game Show 'The Chase'*


I'd rather they just revive the original. Mark Labbett as the Beast was a large personality. I don't see it working without the snark.


----------



## TonyD79

Chester_Lampwick said:


> Nah. It's a question and answer show. I mean yeah the response is phrased as a question, but that's just a gimmick. It's not a proper question. It's nearly always phrased "What is" when often it should be "where is", "who is", "when is" etc. It's pedantic. Might as well play "Simon Says"


Shame on you. Jeopardy! in the form of a question is iconic and part of American pop culture. Go watch Millionaire or Weakest Ljnk and leave Jeopardy! alone.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

TonyD79 said:


> Shame on you. Jeopardy! in the form of a question is iconic and part of American pop culture. Go watch Millionaire or Weakest Ljnk and leave Jeopardy! alone.


What is dilligaf?


----------



## TonyD79

Chester_Lampwick said:


> What is dilligaf?


Yes you do or you wouldn't have posted three times now.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

TonyD79 said:


> Yes you do or you wouldn't have posted three times now.


Of course I do. I was going to add an emoji or j/k but thought maybe it was obvious.

Back on topic, I like how the current champ is making decently large daily double wagers. It really bothers me when contestants bet less the board max of $1000 or $2000. Sometimes they bet less than the face clue value!


----------



## wouldworker

Chester_Lampwick said:


> Back on topic, I like how the current champ is making decently large daily double wagers. It really bothers me when contestants bet less the board max of $1000 or $2000. Sometimes they bet less than the face clue value!


It's not illogical to wager less than the value of the clue which has the DD. Merely selecting the clue doesn't obligate you to answer so the selection doesn't put any money at risk. Finding the DD does obligate you to answer and risk money. They're not equivalent.


----------



## lambertman

the only thing that grinds my gears is when a contestant starts a round in the high-dollar clues, uncovers the DD, and then gets that look of "aw gosh, I didn't want to hit that so early!" Well, then why didn't you start at $200?!


----------



## trainman

TonyD79 said:


> I don't see it working without the snark.


All three of the "G.O.A.T." competitors are very capable of being snarky.


----------



## HarleyRandom

TonyD79 said:


> Shame on you. Jeopardy! in the form of a question is iconic and part of American pop culture. Go watch Millionaire or Weakest Ljnk and leave Jeopardy! alone.


I didn't think about how my comment would be interpreted. Of course you continue phrasing in the form of a question, but the man lost lots of money and the chance to come back all because he forgot. In the Jeopardy round you don't get penalized for that.

So what happens tonight? My Roamio says the show airs as usual but at least one network is joining election coverage at 7. I only have two possible stations to watch the show on.


----------



## hapster85

HarleyRandom said:


> So what happens tonight? My Roamio says the show airs as usual but at least one network is joining election coverage at 7. I only have two possible stations to watch the show on.


Jeopardy (and Wheel) air on the CBS affiliate here. They had the forethought to schedule it for their sub-channel, which was reflected in the Guide last night, probably sooner.


----------



## mattack

TonyD79 said:


> Shame on you. Jeopardy! in the form of a question is iconic and part of American pop culture. Go watch Millionaire or Weakest Ljnk and leave Jeopardy! alone.


Umm, those are great game shows too.


----------



## mattack

HarleyRandom said:


> So what happens tonight? My Roamio says the show airs as usual but at least one network is joining election coverage at 7. I only have two possible stations to watch the show on.


You should complain to the channel that airs it..

I had noticed it wasn't in the guide when I checked the other day (after noticing election coverage would start on the networks at 4pm here).. so I confirmed that for us, it's airing the Tues-Fri eps Wed-Sat (with the Sat one supposedly at 10pm, I'll probably just do a long a manual recording for a few hours total). (I complained enough about Jeopardy preemptions that I'm one of I think a few people he mails when they're off -- but I beat him with the question this time)

I would watch -- even with forced commercials -- the rare episode that doesn't air normally.. if they had e.g. only the past 5 eps at a time, so I'd have to mostly keep up.


----------



## pdhenry

Based on previous experience, I expect to miss Jeopardy entirely tonight. It didn't air in its normal time slot and if an overnight slot is scheduled (none is), it's not reliable if other programs run long (such as election coverage or late sports).


----------



## TonyD79

HarleyRandom said:


> I didn't think about how my comment would be interpreted. Of course you continue phrasing in the form of a question, but the man lost lots of money and the chance to come back all because he forgot. In the Jeopardy round you don't get penalized for that.


But you do. Contestants have a chance to add the question in either round. In the jeopardy round, early on, Alex may prompt gently as it is assumed the players are acclimating to the game. But if they don't use a question, they are wrong in all rounds.


----------



## HarleyRandom

TonyD79 said:


> But you do. Contestants have a chance to add the question in either round. In the jeopardy round, early on, Alex may prompt gently as it is assumed the players are acclimating to the game. But if they don't use a question, they are wrong in all rounds.


If you forget in Double Jeopardy then you don't get prompted gently.


----------



## lambertman

HarleyRandom said:


> If you forget in Double Jeopardy then you don't get prompted gently.


Increased jeopardy.


----------



## pdhenry

lambertman said:


> Increased jeopardy.


Practically double!


----------



## TonyD79

HarleyRandom said:


> If you forget in Double Jeopardy then you don't get prompted gently.


Yes. The difficulty goes up. So does the money.


----------



## lew

Shouldn't


Spoiler



Wales


also be a correct answer to Wednesdays final jeopardy?


----------



## astrohip

lew said:


> Shouldn't Wales also be a correct answer to Wednesdays final jeopardy?


Not a UN Member Country.

Everyone, including Alex, seemed to get Spain & France right away. I hit on Spain & Greece, and had to quickly run thru the map to get France. Made it in 30 seconds, although I didn't have to write them down.


----------



## pdhenry

I was thinking "Eire" which according to a clue from a crossword I did this week is the official name in Ireland's Constitution.

Edit: from the source:
The name of the State is Éire, or, in the English language, Ireland.​
Half credit?


----------



## Howie

I got Spain and France right away, but it took me a bit to get Greece, but I got it just in the nick of time. I’m always proud of myself when I get a Final Jeopardy right. It doesn’t happen all that often.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I don't see how Alex and the judges were able to understand that one man last night. I had a lot of trouble.


----------



## pdhenry

TMZ: Alex Trebek Dead at 80 After Battling Pancreatic Cancer


----------



## Goober96

pdhenry said:


> TMZ: Alex Trebek Dead at 80 After Battling Pancreatic Cancer


Wow he looked like he was doing so well. RIP Alex, you will be missed.


----------



## gweempose

We knew it was coming, but super sad nonetheless. A true American icon. RIP


----------



## waynomo

Wow. Super sad.


----------



## hapster85

Ugh RIP Alex. You will be missed.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick




----------



## HarleyRandom

I wonder how this affects tomorrow's episode. Will they just have a brief statement or will we get an entire half hour devoted to remembering him?


----------



## danderson400

His last ep is December 25th...My ABC station has to carry the NBA....maybe the NBA shifts the 5:30 game to Turner?


----------



## bobfrank

astrohip said:


> Absolutely stunned this went 1 for 3...
> 
> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
> BOOKS OF THE 1950s
> 
> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
> A special edition of this 1953 novel came with an asbestos binding
> 
> Correct response:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Fahrenheit 451 (the two incorrect responses were Invisible Man and Brave New World)


Obviously there were no Ray Bradbury fans competing. I would have got it right, but I'm surprised to find out it's that old.


----------



## trainman

HarleyRandom said:


> I wonder how this affects tomorrow's episode. Will they just have a brief statement or will we get an entire half hour devoted to remembering him?


It will almost certainly be just a brief tribute, similar to what they did this summer when they aired a Regis Philbin celebrity episode right after his death. Given Alex's stated preferences, I seriously doubt they have a half-hour tribute episode in the can -- and even if they did, pre-empting an episode wouldn't be fair to the contestants (and sliding episodes back a day would cause a lot of problems in terms of Alex saying things like "we'll see you Monday").



danderson400 said:


> His last ep is December 25th...My ABC station has to carry the NBA....maybe the NBA shifts the 5:30 game to Turner?


I almost can't believe I'm responding to this... but they're not going to move an NBA game to another network just because of something related to a syndicated program that happens to air on some ABC affiliates (yes, even if it's the owned-and-operated affiliates). The various local stations are going to have to figure out another time slot for that "Jeopardy!" episode. I can already predict that it's going to be 9:00 P.M. on KABC in Los Angeles.


----------



## astrohip

So sad to hear this. My thoughts go out to his family.

The end of an era.


----------



## TonyD79

Found out late. 2020 is doing Alex Trebek, Remembered tonight at 10. 28 minutes was in my buffer so I caught it.


----------



## lambertman

The new EP Mike Richards was on CNN yesterday. He said they only shot 3 and 2 episodes on Oct 28 and 29, instead of 5 each day per usual. Sounds like Alex was very much in decline at that point, although he didn't choose to say goodbye as he had previously discussed.


----------



## HarleyRandom

lambertman said:


> The new EP Mike Richards was on CNN yesterday. He said they only shot 3 and 2 episodes on Oct 28 and 29, instead of 5 each day per usual. Sounds like Alex was very much in decline at that point, although he didn't choose to say goodbye as he had previously discussed.


On the ABC special it looked like he had decided how he would like to say goodbye to his fans and recorded it.


----------



## TonyD79

HarleyRandom said:


> On the ABC special it looked like he had decided how he would like to say goodbye to his fans and recorded it.


I hope he did.


----------



## TonyD79

If you missed the special last night, it is on Hulu as a 20/20 episode. Also on the ABC app.


----------



## Mabes

Alex Trebek spent his final day watching the horizon with his wife Jean


----------



## mattack

bobfrank said:


> Obviously there were no Ray Bradbury fans competing. I would have got it right, but I'm surprised to find out it's that old.


I forget what I saw it mentioned on recently (maybe HQ), but at least according to Bradbury, everyone misinterprets what it's about! (Got this from the wikipedia citations)
Ray Bradbury: Fahrenheit 451 Misinterpreted - LA Weekly


----------



## mattack

Maybe some will say this is inappropriate, but I don't remember Alex having made a mistake like I saw on an ep within the last 2 weeks of eps (IIRC, I was a bit behind and now I'm only a couple of eps back).. when he corrected later that he started with the wrong contestant in DJ I think.


----------



## waynomo

mattack said:


> What are they going to do when they bring the previous champion (pre-COVID) back? How do they intertwine the two champions?





TonyD79 said:


> Probably just have them on the same show. Coin flip for who picks the first category. *There is no real advantage to being the reigning champion beyond picking the first clue.*


As champion who would you rather play against, another champion or two new random contestants?

(Also, in general as champion that means you've had at least one more days experience playing than the new contestants. KJ sited that as an advantage.)


----------



## waynomo

Mabes said:


> Alex Trebek spent his final day watching the horizon with his wife Jean


Nice way to spend your final day! That's something to think about as that final day creeps closer.


----------



## waynomo

Considering he was 80 forget pancreatic cancer, he was still extremely sharp. I know people in there seventies who aren't close to that level.


----------



## TonyD79

waynomo said:


> As champion who would you rather play against, another champion or two new random contestants?
> 
> (Also, in general as champion that means you've had at least one more days experience playing than the new contestants. KJ sited that as an advantage.)


And yet most champions lose in a few days at worst. Many are one day. Minimal advantage. The real advantage is that a champion is smart. But so are challengers. You don't know what you will go up against.


----------



## TonyD79

That opening tonight made my room kind of dusty.


----------



## Hank

Sorry for the cold question.. but how did he know it was his “last day”?


----------



## ej42137

Hank said:


> Sorry for the cold question.. but how did he know it was his "last day"?


Where did you see it said that he knew it was his last day?


----------



## Hank

ej42137 said:


> Where did you see it said that he knew it was his last day?





Mabes said:


> Alex Trebek spent his final day watching the horizon with his wife Jean


Just seems like he knew based on this news article:



> Alex Trebek spent his final day doing exactly what he wanted to, watching the horizon with his wife.
> 
> Trebek died on Nov. 8 after a lengthy battle with stage 4 pancreatic cancer. The longtime "Jeopardy!" host not only kept fans updated on his health battle every step of the way, but he continued to do his job hosting the popular trivia show as well.
> 
> Speaking on the "Today Show," the game show's executive producer Mike Richards shared some insight into how the 80-year-old television icon spent his last day on Earth.
> 
> "Even in his book, he described that he wanted his final day to be sitting on his swing next to his wife, Jean, and kind of watching the horizon and he got to do that," Richards said in an excerpt from his interview shared on the show's Twitter.


----------



## gchance

Hank said:


> Just seems like he knew based on this news article:


He likely knew it was coming so he spent many days on his swing with his wife.


----------



## vman41

TonyD79 said:


> And yet most champions lose in a few days at worst. Many are one day. Minimal advantage. The real advantage is that a champion is smart. But so are challengers. You don't know what you will go up against.


They shoot multiple shows per day, I'd think a champion has to a certain amount of stamina to get a long string wins.


----------



## wprager

gweempose said:


> We knew it was coming, but super sad nonetheless. A true American icon. RIP


Canadian. Yes he got his citizenship, but he was born in Sudbury, went to University in Ottawa where he's a national icon. In the recent NHL draft he announced the Ottawa Senators 3rd overall pick in the form of a question. That was about the only good idea that Eugene Melnyk (team owner) has had in about a decade.


----------



## bobfrank

mattack said:


> I forget what I saw it mentioned on recently (maybe HQ), but at least according to Bradbury, everyone misinterprets what it's about! (Got this from the wikipedia citations)
> Ray Bradbury: Fahrenheit 451 Misinterpreted - LA Weekly


Thanks for that link. Very interesting. I think I need to read that book again.


----------



## HarleyRandom

TonyD79 said:


> I hope he did.


What I should have said is, he recorded what sounded like his final message to his fans, and that was played on the special.


----------



## Jonathan_S

wprager said:


> Canadian. Yes he got his citizenship, but he was born in Sudbury, went to University in Ottawa where he's a national icon. In the recent NHL draft he announced the Ottawa Senators 3rd overall pick in the form of a question. That was about the only good idea that Eugene Melnyk (team owner) has had in about a decade.


And apparently announced curling for several years for the CBC.


----------



## TonyD79

Jonathan_S said:


> And apparently announced curling for several years for the CBC.


Saw that. Makes me love him more.


----------



## Worf

Apparently the bells on Parliament Hill (in Ottawa, Canada's capital city) played the Jeopardy theme in memoriam.

And this book arrived on Tuesday. It was a preorder and I have to admit, the timing was impeccable.

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/1538702320

I wonder how much sales of Alex's memoir spiked the past few days.


----------



## stevel

From a betting site:


----------



## lew

stevel said:


> From a betting site:
> 
> View attachment 54563


Where is Betty White?


----------



## lambertman

I have four unmentioned names I’d like to throw out there:

Kal Penn
Ted Allen
Chris Connelly
Mo Rocca


----------



## mattack

I haven't actually searched for the video.
https://nypost.com/2020/11/13/video-of-potty-mouthed-jeopardy-host-alex-trebek-goes-viral/

and another article
The History of SNL's Celebrity Jeopardy


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

lambertman said:


> I have four unmentioned names I'd like to throw out there:
> 
> Kal Penn
> Ted Allen
> Chris Connelly
> Mo Rocca


I'll throw Mike Rowe to the list.


----------



## vman41

I tune in to Jeopardy to see the contest, not the moderator. I think that's exactly what Alex wanted. I hope they find a replacement for Trebek that is as good at serving the show as he was.


----------



## pdhenry

lambertman said:


> Mo Rocca


I wouldn't be able to put up with his voice reading all the clues.


----------



## DVR_Dave

Watson for host?


----------



## Worf

DVR_Dave said:


> Watson for host?


Somehow, I think they're going to do a "host auditions" video out take and that would happen. There they'd show snippets from auditions, and I guess Watson would be one of them. They'd probably have some fun with it.


----------



## HarleyRandom

mattack said:


> I haven't actually searched for the video.
> and another article
> The History of SNL's Celebrity Jeopardy


Rather than search for the topic about the man, I'll just post here.

Last night's 10:00 SNL was the one where Martin Short was Jerry Lewis, along with Sean Connery and Burt Reynolds. It didn't appear to be the one shown in the ABC special because it was obvious they just inserted a scene with the real Alex and Will Ferrell along with Sean (and Martin didn't thank Alex at the end). This was followed by what looked like clues from the show, with the actual font on a blue background. Something like "The greatest game show host of all time" and then "Who is Alex Trebek?" and then the screen went black. I wish it had been the actual episode where Alex appeared, but it was really funny because all those celebrities were such idiots. Even Burt Reynolds couldn't figure out the name of his movie when "cannonball" and "run" were in the clue.


----------



## hapster85

Ken Jennings to serve as interim host. Production will resume next week.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

hapster85 said:


> Ken Jennings to serve as interim host. Production will resume next week.


Seemed like the obvious thing to do.


----------



## TonyD79

I saw it as “first guest host.” That implies there will be more.


----------



## getbak

Yes, a series of interim guest hosts. I bet they do this for the rest of the season and name a permanent host to start next fall.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330996342865293313


----------



## HarleyRandom

Last week the four-time champion did not go on to win five. While a four-time champion can appear on the Tournament of Champions, knowing there could have been a second five-time champion reminded me we now know Alex will not be around for that.


----------



## astrohip

They've changed the schedule...

Alex Trebek's Final 'Jeopardy!' Episodes Will Air In January
_
First, the show will air ten of Trebek's best episodes during the weeks of Dec. 21 and Dec. 28, referring to "anticipated preemptions around Christmas and New Year's." From there, however, Trebek's last week of episodes will hit the air during the week of Jan. 4, 2021, before the guest-hosted shows begin on Jan. 11._


----------



## TonyD79

Makes sense. Hard to end around the holidays with syndication and all. Also kind of a bummer to end on Christmas Eve as it was going to work out.


----------



## trainman

TonyD79 said:


> Also kind of a bummer to end on Christmas Eve as it was going to work out.


Christmas Day, actually (Friday, December 25). Because of that scheduling, it was probably going to be preempted on a fair number of stations (ABC affiliates in particular, since ABC is probably going to be showing NBA basketball that day).


----------



## Turtleboy

trainman said:


> Christmas Day, actually (Friday, December 25). Because of that scheduling, it was probably going to be preempted on a fair number of stations (ABC affiliates in particular, since ABC is probably going to be showing NBA basketball that day).


I'm not convinced there will be NBA yet.


----------



## lambertman

Of all things, my DVR didn't get J! at 7:30 tonight because my affiliate played it and Wheel in the wrong order.


----------



## astrohip

lambertman said:


> Of all things, my DVR didn't get J! at 7:30 tonight because my affiliate played it and Wheel in the wrong order.


Well, go find it. Andale!

_(which should have been accepted)_


----------



## pdhenry

astrohip said:


> Andale!


I really expected an amendment after the ad break. Did the clue have a adverb vs verb (?) clarifier?


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> I really expected an amendment after the ad break. Did the clue have a adverb vs verb (?) clarifier?


It did say adverb.

PRONTO
ANDALE


----------



## Regina

lambertman said:


> Of all things, my DVR didn't get J! at 7:30 tonight because my affiliate played it and Wheel in the wrong order.


LOL! Yep-I DVR it and watch it later and I called my mother and said, "WTH? Why is Wheel of Fortune on at 7:30?" She said that they played Jeopardy at 7 pm and there was a scroll at the bottom of the screen essentially saying, "Our bad!" We joked that everyone at the local affiliate was on Thanksgiving Break and the "new hire" was in charge and messed up. I found the recap online. Pretty easy FJ. Not surprised that all 3 got it correct.


----------



## astrohip

Regina said:


> Pretty easy FJ. Not surprised that all 3 got it correct.


I would guess the pre-call rate was 50%+.


----------



## pdhenry

I guessed the answer when I saw the category. Is that what is meant by pre-call rate?


----------



## Unbeliever

astrohip said:


> It did say adverb.
> 
> PRONTO
> ANDALE
> 
> View attachment 54994


rápido, ándale, pronto, are the 6 letter adverbs that come to mind right away, so 3.

Edit: Hmm, none of my dictionaries list ándale as an adverb. Only as an interjection. Though it really is just used as a "get on, get going" type interjection.

--Carlos "Ándale! ¡Ándale! ¡Arriba! ¡Arriba! ¡Epa! ¡Epa!" V.


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> I guessed the answer when I saw the category. Is that what is meant by pre-call rate?


Yep.


----------



## TonyD79

pdhenry said:


> I guessed the answer when I saw the category. Is that what is meant by pre-call rate?


I did too. Sometimes it isn't hard. I'm usually surprised that I get it during the commercial but not this time. That one was pretty obvious when you eliminate the completely obvious.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Alex said we were going to get through this. He did not. He did not get to see us get past the pandemic. Although the expression is "he's in a better place now".

And he said "Happy Thanksgiving", which was kind of sad since he didn't see the real holiday.


----------



## Goober96

HarleyRandom said:


> Alex said we were going to get through this. He did not. He did not get to see us get past the pandemic. Although the expression is "he's in a better place now".
> 
> And he said "Happy Thanksgiving", which was kind of sad since he didn't see the real holiday.


Yeah and it was said that he had a Christmas message that was even more poignant since he passed away. Now that they changed the schedule his final Christmas message will air in January.


----------



## lew

Goober96 said:


> Yeah and it was said that he had a Christmas message that was even more poignant since he passed away. Now that they changed the schedule his final Christmas message will air in January.


Any reason why they can't air his Christmas message on Christmas Day, before whatever rerun Jeopardy airs that day?


----------



## Goober96

lew said:


> Any reason why they can't air his Christmas message on Christmas Day, before whatever rerun Jeopardy airs that day?


Well kind of. It's part of the episode they taped to air originally on that day. I suppose they could cut it up but didn't assume they'd do that sort of thing.


----------



## TonyD79

If they are to show it before the final episodes, it would make sense to do it on the last new one before Christmas which would be 12/18 I believe. Merry Christmas means more before the holiday than after.


----------



## MauriAnne

Yesterday, they showed Alex's Thanksgiving message on the national news before the episode aired. Perhaps they will do something similar for Christmas.


----------



## lew

Goober96 said:


> Well kind of. It's part of the episode they taped to air originally on that day. I suppose they could cut it up but didn't assume they'd do that sort of thing.


A brief tribute to Alex was inserted by the first show which aired after Alex's death. I'd assume his Christmas message would be edited in to either the episode airing on Christmas Day or the last new episode which airs before the break.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Why isn't Alex wearing glasses?


----------



## trainman

HarleyRandom said:


> Why isn't Alex wearing glasses?


Pure speculation on my part: his chemotherapy, or something else related to his cancer treatment, changed his vision enough that he found he no longer needed glasses to read.


----------



## HarleyRandom

My theory would have been he had that kind of surgery that makes it possible to not wear glasses, but why do that if it is unlikely you will live long?

Another theory is contacts.


----------



## TonyD79

trainman said:


> Pure speculation on my part: his chemotherapy, or something else related to his cancer treatment, changed his vision enough that he found he no longer needed glasses to read.


I'd buy this. As a diabetic, when my blood sugar was elevated for a few weeks a couple of years ago, my eyesight got better and I couldn't wear my glasses.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I keep forgetting that after reading the clue for Final Jeopardy he didn't say "Good luck" but something else.


----------



## astrohip

He said "Good luck" today.

Tough FJ today. Second place gave the game away. Not sure what his wager was supposed to achieve. Certainly not victory. We ended up with one of the weakest winners in a long time.


----------



## Regina

astrohip said:


> He said "Good luck" today.
> 
> Tough FJ today. Second place gave the game away. Not sure what his wager was supposed to achieve. Certainly not victory. We ended up with one of the weakest winners in a long time.


Very tough-I would have said, "Count of Monte Cristo"-but I have never read Moby Dick (or the Count of Monte Cristo) so there you go. I didn't think the woman in the middle should have risked anything since 1st and 2nd place were so close. She won despite risking a bit. You never know when a triple stumper will come along!

And I agree about 2nd place-I always say, "Bet to win or don't bet at all" - 2nd place should have bet everything. Ridiculous! Good for 3rd place-happy for her! Although I will miss TJ and his hair-nice to have a champ with some personality!


----------



## pdhenry

Isn't the intelligent 1st place player going to wager enough to end up with 2x+1, where x is the 2nd place player's score going into final?

The only way #2 wins is if #1 gets it wrong. Recognizing that, there are sensible wagers other than all-in.


----------



## astrohip

Yes, I think @Regina misunderstood my post.

1st: 14,000
2nd: 12,600
3rd: not a factor (yeah, right)

All 2nd had to do was wager 1401 for the win, if it's either a triple stumper, or if 1st misses it and 2nd gets it. If they both get it, he has little chance to win, unless 1st wagers poorly. Which rarely happens. Certainly far less than what happened in this case.


----------



## Regina

astrohip said:


> Yes, I think @Regina misunderstood my post.
> 
> 1st: 14,000
> 2nd: 12,600
> 3rd: not a factor (yeah, right)
> 
> All 2nd had to do was wager 1401 for the win, if it's either a triple stumper, or if 1st misses it and 2nd gets it. If they both get it, he has little chance to win, unless 1st wagers poorly. Which rarely happens. Certainly far less than what happened in this case.


They could do that, or just risk it all - go big or go home! But yes, I did misunderstand your post


----------



## astrohip

Regina said:


> go big or  AND go home


That's what he did!  (with a FYP).


----------



## HarleyRandom

Regina said:


> Very tough-I would have said, "Count of Monte Cristo"-but I have never read Moby Dick (or the Count of Monte Cristo) so there you go.


Thinking I would have to do a book report every month I read the condensed "Count of Monte Cristo". The full-size version would have been too long. I got the general idea. I never had to do the report. This is what I guessed.

I knew it wasn't "Frankenstein" because of the date but I saw the Robert DeNiro movie several months ago and immediately thought of how he behaved. Although he was a nice man for the most part, he wanted nothing more than to get revenge on his creator and so he changed completely whenever he got an opportunity to do that.


----------



## astrohip

Yesterday's champ was a different person today. She came out much stronger, and acquitted herself nicely.

The new champ did not bet enough to win if 2nd place had also gotten FJ. As @Regina says, go big or go home!

I thought it was a fairly easy FJ. It was too early to be military in nature, and the year made it likely it was political. Bingo... famous debates.


----------



## Mabes

HarleyRandom said:


> Thinking I would have to do a book report every month I read the condensed "Count of Monte Cristo". The full-size version would have been too long. I got the general idea. I never had to do the report. This is what I guessed.
> 
> I knew it wasn't "Frankenstein" because of the date but I saw the Robert DeNiro movie several months ago and immediately thought of how he behaved. Although he was a nice man for the most part, he wanted nothing more than to get revenge on his creator and so he changed completely whenever he got an opportunity to do that.


Frankenstein was my guess because I didn't realize it was written in 1918. I thought Moby Dick was written about 1870 so I didn't even consider it


----------



## pdhenry

Mabes said:


> Frankenstein was my guess because I didn't realize it was written in 1918


Huh? Typo?

1817


----------



## Mabes

pdhenry said:


> Huh? Typo?
> 
> 1817


I read 1818 somewhere but yeah


----------



## Howie

astrohip said:


> Yesterday's champ was a different person today. She came out much stronger, and acquitted herself nicely.
> 
> The new champ did not bet enough to win if 2nd place had also gotten FJ. As @Regina says, go big or go home!
> 
> I thought it was a fairly easy FJ. It was too early to be military in nature, and the year made it likely it was political. Bingo... famous debates.


I got Honest Abe immediately, but I couldn't remember who he was running against, if I ever did know in the first place.


----------



## pdhenry

Hint: the debates in 1858 weren't for the Presidential race.


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> Hint: the debates in 1858 weren't for the Presidential race.


_
The Lincoln-Douglas debates were a series of formal political debates between the challenger, Abraham Lincoln, and the incumbent, Stephen A. Douglas, in a campaign for one of Illinois' two United States Senate seats._


----------



## Howie

pdhenry said:


> Hint: the debates in 1858 weren't for the Presidential race.


High school American History was a looooong time ago for me. I do seem to recall that someone might have shot Abe while he was at the local cineplex watching Gone With the Wind a few years later.


----------



## astrohip

Howie said:


> High school American History was a looooong time ago for me. I do seem to recall that someone might have shot Abe while he was at the local cineplex watching Gone With the Wind a few years later.


That was way before cineplexes. It was at a Drive-In.


----------



## Howie

astrohip said:


> That was way before cineplexes. It was at a Drive-In.


Oh. So he was shot while making out in the backseat.


----------



## pdhenry

Makes sense. Lincolns have big back seats.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> _The Lincoln-Douglas debates were a series of formal political debates between the challenger, Abraham Lincoln, and the incumbent, Stephen A. Douglas, in a campaign for one of Illinois' two United States Senate seats._


woah, so Obama wasn't the first to make a very very quick rise from senator to President...


----------



## pdhenry

Not even the first from Illinois.


----------



## trainman

mattack said:


> woah, so Obama wasn't the first to make a very very quick rise from senator to President...


Douglas is the one who was elected senator (by the Illinois state legislature - this was before U.S. senators were elected by popular vote), but media coverage of the debates got Lincoln considerable national attention.


----------



## mattack

oooooh


----------



## HarleyRandom

I heard "J.K. Rowlings". Usually when that wort of thing happens they do catch it later. I'm really curious about the procedure. They magically find out these things happened every time there's a Daily Double or a commercial break. Something's going on we don't see.

And we've now had two men that won once and were defeated who had the Mandinka hairstyle.


----------



## hapster85

HarleyRandom said:


> I heard "J.K. Rowlings". Usually when that wort of thing happens they do catch it later. I'm really curious about the procedure. They magically find out these things happened every time there's a Daily Double or a commercial break. Something's going on we don't see.
> 
> And we've now had two men that won once and were defeated who had the Mandinka hairstyle.


Of course there are things going on we don't see. Pre-covid, we'd occasionally catch a glimpse of the judges when the camera panned from Johnny Gilbert over to Alex. Otherwise, we never see them, but we know they are there. This call was pretty straight forward and likely only took them a moment to review. While I'm not privy to their setup, I'm sure they are continuously reviewing everything.


----------



## trainman

The judges/producers will yell "stop tape" when a contestant hits a Daily Double if they need extra time to verify a response (or if they already know there's a scoring change that needs to be made).

Something else you've never seen on TV (but the studio audience is privy to it): Alex will sometimes re-record his reading of a couple of clues during commercial breaks if he stumbled over a word or made other minor errors.

And what you're not seeing on TV right now, during the pandemic: Johnny Gilbert is recording the opening announcements from home (someone in the studio is doing temporary announcements during the actual tapings), and there's no studio audience, so all that applause you're hearing is canned.


----------



## astrohip

And we conclude our week with another example of poor wagering. I liked the champ, but she gave the game away. She coulda been a three day champion.


----------



## Regina

astrohip said:


> And we conclude our week with another example of poor wagering. I liked the champ, but she gave the game away. She coulda been a three day champion.


Definitely! She only needed to wager enough to be $1 ahead of the 1st place's total ($12,000 IIRC). If 1st place got the response correct it wouldn't have mattered anyway-

Another triple stumper-that's two in one week! I thought it was easy-came to me right away, of course I follow Broadway and movies so I knew that there was an upcoming West Side Story movie, and I knew the lyrics they quoted.

I liked the champ too-did it seem to anyone else like she hadn't changed her hairstyle/clothing in 50 years? Maybe she can use her winnings to update her look!


----------



## astrohip

Regina said:


> I liked the champ too-did it seem to anyone else like she hadn't changed her hairstyle/clothing in 50 years?


Yeah, she gave me a "I've looked like this since 1957" vibe. But I liked her Jeopardy persona, and she seemed relatively smart. Wide breadth of knowledge.

But that wager...


----------



## HarleyRandom

I must have remembered incorrectly. After I saw a special program on "Silent Night" (or at least the parts that were about traditional versions) I remembered that I knew Bratislava when everyone else said Salzburg. I didn't dream Vienna was so close to the border. And I didn't know where Bratislava was in relation to everything else.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I am reminded by a comic strip that our two-time champ had a photographic memory. Had.


----------



## mattack

HarleyRandom said:


> I must have remembered incorrectly. After I saw a special program on "Silent Night" (or at least the parts that were about traditional versions) I remembered that I knew Bratislava when everyone else said Salzburg.


The show that was on CW last Thursday? (I often but not always randomly look at prime time listings on the networks to see if there's some special I might be interested in..) have recorded but not watched yet.


----------



## waynomo

I was reading something that noted that AT had a button that controlled the beep-beep to indicate times up if no one answers a question. I was surprised by this.


----------



## hapster85

Biden's speech preempted all but the last 10 minutes here last night. Judging by the scores, it was a good game, too.


----------



## astrohip

hapster85 said:


> Biden's speech preempted all but the last 10 minutes here last night. Judging by the scores, it was a good game, too.


It was a good game. High scores for all going into FJ.

Here it is, in case you haven't seen it:

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
FAMOUS PLACES

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
Opened in 1973, it includes the Joan Sutherland Theatre, named for the singer, & the Utzon Room, named for the architect



Spoiler: Correct Response



Sydney Opera House



I was surprised only one person got this. Any time, ANY TIME, they mention 1973, and the clue even remotely allows for this answer.... it's this answer.


----------



## Regina

Oh, they got back just in time for a little bit of DJ then FJ after Biden's speech. I think they knew that if we missed FJ there would be rioting in the streets! LOL!

My mother knew the answer and I was quite impressed! I had nothin'!

The other night when the response was "What is Bratislava?" all I could think of was Steve Martin and Dan Ackroyd with the "Wild and Crazy Guys!"


----------



## astrohip

Regina said:


> The other night when the response was "What is Bratislava?" all I could think of was Steve Martin and Dan Ackroyd with the "Wild and Crazy Guys!"


You're dating yourself .

I guessed Budapest, but knew that wasn't it. Too far away. I knew it wasn't Prague, as it's not actually on the Danube. And I've been to Salzburg twice, it's not a national capital.

I wouldn't have gotten Bratislava is you spotted me Bratislava .


----------



## HarleyRandom

mattack said:


> The show that was on CW last Thursday? (I often but not always randomly look at prime time listings on the networks to see if there's some special I might be interested in..) have recorded but not watched yet.


Yeah, I'm glad I randomly looked to make sure I wouldn't miss anything, like I have so many times. There was some good stuff there. Vienna Boys' Choir and a couple of similar choirs. But I fast-forwarded through anything contemporary. I was sort of hoping for something chronological, not an episode of "This Is Us". Maybe the best part was the dramatization of the British official recalling when both sides declared a truce and became friends at Christmas 1914, and then the dramatization of what he was recalling.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
> FAMOUS PLACES
> 
> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
> Opened in 1973, it includes the Joan Sutherland Theatre, named for the singer, & the Utzon Room, named for the architect
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Correct Response
> 
> 
> 
> Sydney Opera House
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised only one person got this. Any time, ANY TIME, they mention 1973, and the clue even remotely allows for this answer.... it's this answer.


And again a coincidence with a learned league question. The first the words were enough for me to get it this time around.


----------



## Hank

astrohip said:


> I was surprised only one person got this. Any time, ANY TIME, they mention 1973, and the clue even remotely allows for this answer.... it's this answer.


That's like in the original Trivial Pursuit game in the 80s, If you didn't know the answer you could just guess "Ronald Reagan" and you'd probably be right.


----------



## mattack

Someone on Supermarket Sweep did the "What is.." thing. It's so funny how pervasive this has gotten, where the "dumb gimmick" is how contestants once in a while think all game shows should go.
(and of course it was hilarious on "Win Ben Stein's Money" where they totally berated people who did this.)


----------



## astrohip

Brayden is a monster. I love that look he makes when a DD is being read. And I don't think he's missed one yet. I think yesterday's FJ was the first wagered clue he's missed.

FJ was easy if you knew what "visage" was, tough if you didn't. It helps that I love the Steve Martin movie, so I'm familiar with the story.


----------



## stellie93

I'm thinking Brayden must have been on the last episode Alex did.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Brayden is a monster. I love that look he makes when a DD is being read. And I don't think he's missed one yet.


How does Alex know all this? I have to believe he's got people keeping up with that stuff because there's no way he can be the host and know all that.


----------



## Mabes

astrohip said:


> Brayden is a monster. I love that look he makes when a DD is being read. And I don't think he's missed one yet. I think yesterday's FJ was the first wagered clue he's missed.
> 
> FJ was easy if you knew what "visage" was, tough if you didn't. It helps that I love the Steve Martin movie, so I'm familiar with the story.


Well, darn. I know what a visage is, but when I looked up the clue I could only think of Don Quixote. "Ornament" threw me, I took it literally


----------



## astrohip

Brayden lives to fight another day. Only because 2nd place wagered poorly. Again. I can't even figure out what that amount she wagered was supposed to do?

We're off for two weeks, returning for the final stretch of games on Monday Jan 4. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## HarleyRandom

I don't know what the significance of this week's episodes is. Monday was a Ken Jennings episode. I never missed any of them, so no need to see it. Tuesday was one with Muppets. Last night during a commercial break Alex was censored numerous times and then the military finally got fed up and took him away. 

I may have seen last night's because I remember someone thinking Hillary died on Everest. 

One thing I did notice last night: at least two and possibly three Ninja Turtles were referenced.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> I don't know what the significance of this week's episodes is.


Each episode from these two weeks features a category where Alex goes somewhere. Today was Machu Picchu.


----------



## pdhenry

The guide data says something like, "Around the World with Alex."


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Each episode from these two weeks features a category where Alex goes somewhere. Today was Machu Picchu.


Got it.


----------



## HarleyRandom

pdhenry said:


> The guide data says something like, "Around the World with Alex."


My guide data just gives today's date for whatever day it is.


----------



## pdhenry

HarleyRandom said:


> My guide data just gives today's date for whatever day it is.


Mine is YouTube TV rather than TiVo.


----------



## astrohip

DirecTV had the "Around the World with Alex" description. TiVo had nothing.


----------



## HarleyRandom

She was the first 'Jeopardy!' champion. Who is Mary Cabell Eubanks?

Oops. Art Fleming era.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I couldn't believe Schindler's grave was such a mess. Then Alex put a rock on it and I realized what was going on.


----------



## lambertman

HarleyRandom said:


> She was the first 'Jeopardy!' champion. Who is Mary Cabell Eubanks?


Odd that the article seemed to think that the image on the other article it referenced would be a screenshot from her _lost_ episode, when it's clearly marked as being from YouTube. If it *had* been her episode, then it wouldn't be lost! (It's an episode from a decade later.)

Then again, that other article writer on Distractify seems to think Alex started hosting in 1978, and bravely decided against doing even the slightest bit of research to verify that. (1978 saw Art Fleming host a 5-month revival.)


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> I couldn't believe Schindler's grave was such a mess. Then Alex put a rock on it and I realized what was going on.


For those that may not know...

Visitation stones - Wikipedia


----------



## Howie

When that question came up I could see Oske on the grave behind Alex, and I knew it was Schindler from seeing that. Otherwise I wouldn't have known the answer.


----------



## Turtleboy

Apparently Ken Jennings has a history of being a jerk on Twitter (in some people's opinion). He's trying to clean that up now, because he wants to be the permanent host.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344349682827333632


----------



## astrohip

Has anyone heard who any of the other guest hosts might be? Or how long each guest hosts? I'm thinking if new episodes start in a couple weeks, they must already be filming.


----------



## Hank

HarleyRandom said:


> I couldn't believe Schindler's grave was such a mess. Then Alex put a rock on it and I realized what was going on.


I usually only watch Jeopardy when I'm at my parents' house who are addicted to the show, but I caught this one episode the other day.

Did anyone else notice that Alex pronounced "Don Juan" in one of the answers as "Don joo-on"? I know he wasn't well, but that was a surprising mis-pronounciation for Alex. Or maybe that's how it's actually pronounced and it's uncommon?

edit: Huh: 5 Facts You Didn't Know About Lord Byron's Don Juan.



> The awkward pronunciation is part of a running joke in the poem, in which the narrator anglicizes foreign words, the irony being that the author of an urbane tale about a globe-trotting Lothario is actually a provincial rube.


----------



## ncbill

Turtleboy said:


> Apparently Ken Jennings has a history of being a jerk on Twitter (in some people's opinion). He's trying to clean that up now, because he wants to be the permanent host.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344349682827333632


I honestly can't believe some of the things people post on their social media accounts...often their employer & their job position is right on there as well...in most states employers have no barrier to immediately terminating someone for an ill-advised social media posting.


----------



## lambertman

astrohip said:


> Has anyone heard who any of the other guest hosts might be? Or how long each guest hosts? I'm thinking if new episodes start in a couple weeks, they must already be filming.


No other announcements have been made, and nothing has leaked. My uninformed guess is they did two weeks with Ken and will start shooting again next week.


----------



## Wil

Hank said:


> Alex pronounced "Don Juan" in one of the answers as "Don joo-on"?


A million years ago when I was a Junior in High School there was a TV special during which Paul Scofield read some Byron. My English instructor, a very young, erudite and _with-it _Jesuit whom I much-admired, talked with me about having seen the show and loving it, but remarking on Scofield's joking "jue-one" pronunciation. I was too embarrassed to point out that in this first and only case ever, I was more _with it_ than my mentor!.


----------



## pdhenry

Hank said:


> Did anyone else notice that Alex pronounced "Don Juan" in one of the answers as "Don joo-on"? I know he wasn't well, but that was a surprising mis-pronounciation for Alex. Or maybe that's how it's actually pronounced and it's uncommon?


I immediately had no doubt that he was right and I was wrong as to the pronunciation.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Hank said:


> I usually only watch Jeopardy when I'm at my parents' house who are addicted to the show, but I caught this one episode the other day.
> 
> Did anyone else notice that Alex pronounced "Don Juan" in one of the answers as "Don joo-on"? I know he wasn't well, but that was a surprising mis-pronounciation for Alex. Or maybe that's how it's actually pronounced and it's uncommon?
> 
> edit: Huh: 5 Facts You Didn't Know About Lord Byron's Don Juan.


He has actually made a point of telling us yes, that IS how it's pronounced.


----------



## trainman

ncbill said:


> I honestly can't believe some of the things people post on their social media accounts...often their employer & their job position is right on there as well...in most states employers have no barrier to immediately terminating someone for an ill-advised social media posting.


I agree with this, but it hasn't applied to Ken Jennings until recently -- he's been self-employed as an author for most of the time that he's been on Twitter. (Presumably, his position as a trivia expert on the game show "Master Minds" was low-profile enough that he didn't feel the need to apologize for those old tweets, but things are different now that he's about to appear both as the "Jeopardy!" host and as a paid competitor on a prime-time traditional network game show, "The Chase.")


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

Some spicy tweets from a mormon. What's up with that?


----------



## Wil

HarleyRandom said:


> [Trebek] has actually made a point of telling us yes, that IS how it's pronounced.


It's more complicated than that.

I don't remember exactly what Trebek said about it (two occasions I think) because I don't watch all the time, and my memory for that kind of thing is poor.

But the normal kinda "Wahn"-esque pronunciation is the most common default in most contexts. In the case of the satirical epic poem "Don Juan," Byron was essentially being cutesy (many other similar clumsy anglicizations, all made clear by the rhyming), and there are other works and languages where, if the name Don Juan is quoted or referred to, it is pronounced differently than the common default.


----------



## Worf

Well, there is a reason why people call it "antisocial media". And yes, what people post generally brings out their true nature - people seem to think "social media" is like a private chat between two people rather than a public wall. All of them encourage posting, the more the better, and the more responses, the better. Thus people are encouraged to post anything and everything without thinking.

Apparently doing a previous contestant as host is potentially risky because of the laws that created Jeopardy - the laws that were enacted because of the game show scandal of the 60s. One of the laws basically states that there cannot be a relationship between the contestant and anyone on the show - so if Ken Jennings is the new host, it excludes a LOT of potential contestants who through no fault of their own met him. It's not a Jeopardy issue - their potential contestant pool far exceeds the 400 they will call every year, but I'm sure there are so many potential contestants who have communicated with Jennings over the years that it would be a human tragedy for them to be excluded because of this.

That is probably why he's a "Guest Host" - you can draw up contestants from the pool at random and select the few that will never have met Jennings when he hosts, then the others who have can use a different guest host, etc.


----------



## madscientist

I don't agree that someone's social media posts reveal their "true nature". Social media is at least as, if not more, performative than real life. There's a culture to it that people try hard to fit into, and as well there are huge incentives to be edgy or shocking.

Perhaps Aunt Mabel with 9 followers is just being her natural self and treating Twitter like a private email, but anyone who's a public figure and working Twitter as a part of their job knows full-well what it is and how it works and what you need to do to grow your "brand". The line for acceptable behavior moves over time, though, and if you're trying to push the envelope you're sometimes going to find your past self on the wrong side of it.

I'm not trying to excuse it. I just don't think "in tweet veritas" is fair either.

On the other hand I hate Twitter and Facebook and have never had an account, not even for testing or read-only, on either one, so what do I know? Now, G+ on the other hand, I was all over that... sigh


----------



## HarleyRandom

I feel more freedom to post here and on other sites where I don't use my real name. This is why no one here will know what that is or what I look like. I have five different online names and I was going to use one of those here but when I created this name to ask why I couldn't sign in, I found out I had registered with that name on another TiVo site, and I just kept this name here. I didn't like having to move to Facebook to discuss music, and one of the participants used by name from another site he knew me from, because he recognized my posts. I asked him not to do that. The Facebook groups are at least private.

Jennings is not my choice for host and I can't imagine anyone else doing the job.


----------



## trainman

Worf said:


> Apparently doing a previous contestant as host is potentially risky because of the laws that created Jeopardy - the laws that were enacted because of the game show scandal of the 60s. One of the laws basically states that there cannot be a relationship between the contestant and anyone on the show - so if Ken Jennings is the new host, it excludes a LOT of potential contestants who through no fault of their own met him. It's not a Jeopardy issue - their potential contestant pool far exceeds the 400 they will call every year, but I'm sure there are so many potential contestants who have communicated with Jennings over the years that it would be a human tragedy for them to be excluded because of this.


The scandals were in the late '50s. ("Jeopardy!", which premiered in 1964, was the first pure quiz show to make it back on TV following the scandals, and even then, it was a much lower-profile show with lower possible winnings than the prime-time shows that had been at the center of the scandals. I forget if it's been mentioned in this thread before, but the whole shtick of giving contestants the answer and forcing them to come up with the question was a tongue-in-cheek reaction to the scandals.)

The law that covers quiz show rigging is short, and I don't think it really comes close to indicating the above -- here's the full text. Any specifics about how close of a relationship someone could have with the host and still be a contestant would be up to the show's internal policies -- and the Sony lawyers, of course. I suspect "chatted with Ken a couple of times at trivia competitions" -- which is probably about the maximum level of "relationship" with Ken that any serious potential contestants would have -- would actually not be disqualifying. (In the past, there have been contestants who had stories in their interview segments about having previously met Alex, and they obviously made it on the show. Alex even showed up at contestant tryout events once in a while, particularly earlier in the run of the show.)


----------



## danderson400

It's going to be so weird when Ken takes the podium. I associate the show with Alex.


----------



## pdhenry

I wonder if Ken's pronunciation of foreign words will be up to Trebek standards.


----------



## getbak

pdhenry said:


> I wonder if Ken's pronunciation of foreign words will be up to Trebek standards.


----------



## HarleyRandom

pdhenry said:


> I wonder if Ken's pronunciation of foreign words will be up to Trebek standards.


I'm just amazed he goes to so much trouble to pronounce letters that are not pronounced as they are in English.

I was wearing lime green shoes last night.


----------



## lambertman

lambertman said:


> No other announcements have been made, and nothing has leaked. My uninformed guess is they did two weeks with Ken and will start shooting again next week.


Well, how about the week of Jan. 11?
L.A.-Based Shows on Hiatus Amid COVID Crisis - Variety


----------



## HarleyRandom

I'm confused. Alex told us sea lions were not seals, and then he told us those are the animals referred to as "trained seals".


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> I'm confused. Alex told us sea lions were not seals, and then he told us those are the animals referred to as "trained seals".


They are *referred *to as trained seals, but they are in reality sea lions.


----------



## HarleyRandom

This is unbelievable. If you didn't respect the man before, you have to now.

Alex Trebek's last 'Jeopardy!' episodes are airing this week - Los Angeles Times (latimes.com)


----------



## Wil

HarleyRandom said:


> If you didn't respect the man before ...


Frankly I thought the guy was a doofus for about 20 years of the run. I liked the show itself, all the way from the Art Fleming days, but I thought Trebek was stiff and flatfooted; I usually fast-forwarded through the contestant interviews because I found them painful.

Trebek won me over. *He* didn't change, I did. He was an original. Even his interviews I started to appreciate once I realized this wasn't a performer failing, this was just a guy being the unique individual he truly was, and he didn't care about appearing nimble or witty in any classic sense. And he did this year after year, decade after decade, just stood out there being himself.

I'll always be grateful I underwent my Trebek transition long before his illness, so I know my feeling wasn't just artificial sentimentality. Once I got to know him, and I admit that took me a very long time, I got smart enough to know I liked him.


----------



## TonyD79

I started reading his book yesterday. It’s an easy read as it reads a lot like he talked on the show.


----------



## trainman

You could really tell Monday's episode was originally scheduled to air on December 21st, given the "December 21" category! ("Christmas on Broadway" also helped... as did Alex's opening remarks about it being the season of giving.)


----------



## HarleyRandom

trainman said:


> You could really tell Monday's episode was originally scheduled to air on December 21st, given the "December 21" category! ("Christmas on Broadway" also helped... as did Alex's opening remarks about it being the season of giving.)


And I have to wonder about the commercials. Whoever put the commercials in seemed to think Christmas hadn't happened yet. I'm pretty sure these were local commercials I'm referring to.


----------



## Worf

One thing that's interesting is how universally known Jeopardy is. Think about it this way - many things have come and gone, and yet you can count on Jeopardy being one of the few things you can expect anyone you talk to to at least have a passing familiarity. Or at least recognize the Jeopardy Think music.

I don't know why, but I bought a lot of Jeopardy books earlier last year - I can't believe how much the prices have risen on them.

Beside Trebek's memoirs, I got "Answers in the form of Questions" by Claire McNear, which is like an insider's guide to the Jeopardy world. Coincidentally, that book was released the Tuesday following Trebek's passing. I had preordered it around the time I ordered a bunch of other Jeopardy books and forgot all about it until it showed up at my door. That was freaky. It was written around the time of the GOAT tournament.

And I need to record Jeopardy. I keep forgetting to.


----------



## astrohip

Worf said:


> And I need to record Jeopardy. I keep forgetting to.


???

This is literally the forum for... oh, nevermind.


----------



## Regina

You can really tell Alex was going downhill - his voice is rough, he looks thin and wan-but he still showed up! Yep-gotta respect that! And I have never cared for Alex-I found him to be misogynistic and his mansplaining drove me nuts! But yes, I respected how he carried on through his cancer treatment. 

And Brayden got beat last night! Crazy game-most wrong answers in a long time! I was YELLING at the screen! FASHION DESIGN! CARRIE! But they didn't hear me!


----------



## Howie

I was yelling CARRIE you stupid people! I sometimes forget the contestants are mostly 30 years or more younger than me.


----------



## madscientist

Yeah, last night I felt like I knew most of the answers and they were pretty easy, and yet everyone was getting things wrong... sometimes 2 or even 3 times! It was a crazy game.


----------



## ncbill

Wil said:


> Frankly I thought the guy was a doofus for about 20 years of the run. I liked the show itself, all the way from the Art Fleming days, but I thought Trebek was stiff and flatfooted; I usually fast-forwarded through the contestant interviews because I found them painful.
> 
> Trebek won me over. *He* didn't change, I did. He was an original. Even his interviews I started to appreciate once I realized this wasn't a performer failing, this was just a guy being the unique individual he truly was, and he didn't care about appearing nimble or witty in any classic sense. And he did this year after year, decade after decade, just stood out there being himself.
> 
> I'll always be grateful I underwent my Trebek transition long before his illness, so I know my feeling wasn't just artificial sentimentality. Once I got to know him, and I admit that took me a very long time, I got smart enough to know I liked him.


I'll always miss the 'stache....


----------



## ncbill

Regina said:


> *You can really tell Alex was going downhill - his voice is rough, he looks thin and wan-but he still showed up!* Yep-gotta respect that! And I have never cared for Alex-I found him to be misogynistic and his mansplaining drove me nuts! But yes, I respected how he carried on through his cancer treatment.
> 
> And Brayden got beat last night! Crazy game-most wrong answers in a long time! I was YELLING at the screen! FASHION DESIGN! CARRIE! But they didn't hear me!


Yeah, this week has a little "Alex Trebek Death Watch" feel to it...


----------



## astrohip

I agree about Tuesday's game. Just not played well, so many missed opportunities.

I thought FJ was very poorly worded.


----------



## astrohip

Ugh, Wednesday was as ugly as Tuesday. I stopped counting "deer in the headlights" moments when I ran out of fingers & toes.

And the champion gave away the game, with a "makes no sense" FJ wager.  FJ was tough, just like yesterday, but a smart wager and she returns to play tomorrow.

The lady on the right (Yoshi?) sure seemed familiar. But I figured if they brought her back for some reason, Alex would have said something.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Regina said:


> And Brayden got beat last night! Crazy game-most wrong answers in a long time! I was YELLING at the screen! FASHION DESIGN! CARRIE! But they didn't hear me!


I wouldn't have gotten "Carrie".

I was worried Brayden might still be around Friday, but then someone will have to be the last champion regardless.

I'm worried about tonight but the rules of the site say I can't explain why.


----------



## astrohip

Katie Couric will be a guest host for Jeopardy, perhaps after Ken.


----------



## Howie

I think Katie would be good.


----------



## TonyD79

My Wednesday show got wiped out by the battle of Capitol Hill. 

Anywhere i can get it by whatever means?


----------



## hapster85

astrohip said:


> FJ was tough, just like yesterday, but a smart wager and she returns to play tomorrow.


I thought the category made it easy. The correct answer was the first thing I thought of. The two movies mentioned, while both good, were hardly blockbusters.


----------



## pdhenry

I think everyone assumed the clue meant it was a traditional war movie. Never having seen the correct movie I had no idea when it was set - would have assumed WW2


----------



## vman41

hapster85 said:


> I thought the category made it easy. The correct answer was the first thing I thought of. The two movies mentioned, while both good, were hardly blockbusters.


Blockbuster was the key, and it correlated with a Christmas week airing.


----------



## heySkippy

I knew 1917 wasn't the right answer, but I couldn't figure out what was. When he gave the answer it was a literal d'oh! moment for me.


----------



## astrohip

heySkippy said:


> I knew 1917 wasn't the right answer, but I couldn't figure out what was. When he gave the answer it was a literal d'oh! moment for me.


Exact same, I said 1917 for lack of a better answer.

Then... D'oh!


----------



## Howie

We didn't get yesterday's Jeopardy either.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Exact same, I said 1917 for lack of a better answer.
> 
> Then... D'oh!


I said 1917 too, but I would have never suspected "Wonder Woman" took place during World War I.

Alex has been wearing his glasses.


----------



## Jonathan_S

HarleyRandom said:


> I said 1917 too, but I would have never suspected "Wonder Woman" took place during World War I.


Huh, I guess this is another example of assuming most everybody knows what you know. The very early airplane from the beginning of the movie, and later the Diana storming the German trenches scene (with its classic WWI, shelled to pieces, muddy no-mans land), both made it very obvious to me that it was set in WWI (rather than WWII).


----------



## astrohip

Jonathan_S said:


> I guess this is another example of assuming most everybody knows what you know.


Or as I call it, the Learned League Defense Quandary.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Jonathan_S said:


> Huh, I guess this is another example of assuming most everybody knows what you know. The very early airplane from the beginning of the movie, and later the Diana storming the German trenches scene (with its classic WWI, shelled to pieces, muddy no-mans land), both made it very obvious to me that it was set in WWI (rather than WWII).


It helps if you've seen the movie. I want to but I'm cheap.


----------



## HarleyRandom

TonyD79 said:


> My Wednesday show got wiped out by the battle of Capitol Hill.
> 
> Anywhere i can get it by whatever means?


It's not the same as actually seeing Alex but everything you could ever want to know is here.

J! Archive - Show #8308, aired 2021-01-06 (j-archive.com)


----------



## trainman

astrohip said:


> Katie Couric will be a guest host for Jeopardy, perhaps after Ken.


A little more info on the search: The race is on to succeed 'Jeopardy!' host Alex Trebek

Some other names mentioned in the article as possible interim hosts: Mayim Bialik, MSNBC analyst Steve Kornacki, and executive producer Mike Richards (who does have past game show hosting experience).


----------



## pdhenry

Earlier this week I saw a report that Katie Couric was slated to do a stint as interim host.

Here: Katie Couric will guest host 'Jeopardy!' after the final Alex Trebek episodes air


----------



## Jonathan_S

HarleyRandom said:


> It helps if you've seen the movie. I want to but I'm cheap.


Well it's the one released in 2017 that is set during WWI; that shouldn't be expensive to stream/see. But yes it'd be harder to know when it was set from just some ads/trailers you might have seen 3 years ago .

(Then I'd assume the new Wonder Woman movie from a few weeks ago, Wonder Woman 1984, is set in 1984. But I haven't gotten around to watching it yet; despite being able to stream it on HBO Max)


----------



## spartanstew

Wil said:


> I usually fast-forwarded through the contestant interviews


I always do. On any game show.


----------



## Steve

In case you missed, nice piece on Johnny Gilbert in today's New York Times:

On Alex Trebek's Final 'Jeopardy!,' a Last Introduction From a Friend


----------



## hapster85

Steve said:


> In case you missed, nice piece on Johnny Gilbert in today's New York Times:
> 
> On Alex Trebek's Final 'Jeopardy!,' a Last Introduction From a Friend


The article says Johnny is 92, but Google says he's 96.


----------



## TonyD79

HarleyRandom said:


> It's not the same as actually seeing Alex but everything you could ever want to know is here.
> 
> J! Archive - Show #8308, aired 2021-01-06 (j-archive.com)


That's cool and I will use it. I did want to see Alex but this is a good resource.


----------



## waynomo

TonyD79 said:


> My Wednesday show got wiped out by the battle of Capitol Hill.
> 
> Anywhere i can get it by whatever means?


I can download it from TiVo and put it up somewhere where you could download it. (If you promise not to tell anybody)


----------



## Wil

waynomo said:


> I can download it from TiVo and put it up somewhere where you could download it. (If you promise not to tell anybody)


Very nice of you.
Also, people might want to check whether their local station, as some have, showed the Wednesday episode on Thursday and will show both the Thursday & Friday episodes on Friday. In my case Rovi has not yet picked up the change for Friday so I am manually recording another show (Wheel of Fortune) to get both..


----------



## HarleyRandom

Last night was the last night Alex could say come back for the next show when the next show would actually have him as host. I also knew that one of the three contestants on tonight's episode would be one of the three last night. And possibly that person would win tonight and be his last winner.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I finally remembered the other thing I wanted to say. Alex mentioned Christmas Eve. That means his last ever appearance would have been on Christmas. Good reason to delay it. For some people, though, the episode will only be a day off. If they had lined it up so the last episode aired yesterday, it really would have been Christmas.


----------



## astrohip

And so it ends... 

The short video segment at the end  yeah, tears.


----------



## hapster85

So long, Alex


----------



## madscientist

The thing that gutted me wasn't the tribute but how he said "we'll see you next week" at the end of the episode... sigh.


----------



## stellie93

So what happens on Monday? Reruns or the first mystery sub host???
Or has it been announced and I missed it????


----------



## Goober96

stellie93 said:


> So what happens on Monday? Reruns or the first mystery sub host???
> Or has it been announced and I missed it????


Ken Jennings starts Monday.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

I’m dreading Monday. Nothing against Ken, I think he’ll be fine, but no Alex will be hard. I almost sobbed aloud watching last night.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Alex Trebek marks final 'Jeopardy' episodes with plea for good deeds (yahoo.com)


----------



## mattack

trainman said:


> I forget if it's been mentioned in this thread before, but the whole shtick of giving contestants the answer and forcing them to come up with the question was a tongue-in-cheek reaction to the scandals.)


It doesn't show up in his imdb biography, but I thought I remember Merv Griffin saying in old interviews that his wife came up with the gimmick.

(Also interesting from his imdb biography -- he only did the daytime talk show for 13 years... ok, that's a long time, but for some reason I had thought it was as long as Carson on the Tonight Show..)


----------



## mattack

lambertman said:


> No other announcements have been made, and nothing has leaked. My uninformed guess is they did two weeks with Ken and will start shooting again next week.


Maybe this has shown up in the few pages of the thread I haven't caught up on, but Jane Pauley is the one after Ken.


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> Maybe this has shown up in the few pages of the thread I haven't caught up on, but Jane Pauley is the one after Ken.


I believe it's Katie Couric.

All those NBC women look alike...


----------



## mattack

oops!!!


----------



## Howie

I thought Ken Jennings did a good job. He read the questions quickly and correctly, and had some banter chops.


----------



## astrohip

Howie said:


> I thought Ken Jennings did a good job. He read the questions quickly and correctly, and had some banter chops.


Agree.


----------



## waynomo

mattack said:


> . . . I thought I remember Merv Griffin saying in old interviews that his wife came up with the gimmick. . . .


Yes, it is so.
Learn About The Woman Who Had The Idea For 'Jeopardy!'


----------



## joleary

I really like Ken as a champion. As a host....well...he was so dry. Monotone voice that, to be honest, was a bit grating. Just no inflection...one example...wrong answer by all..emotionless robotic drone "we.were.looking.for.eagle." Alex had such a sophisticated way to deliver in that situation. Ken just doesn't have that. I can't imagine this will be a long term placement. Big shoes to fill.


----------



## Wil

It was a good game with Art Fleming, it was a good game with a younger and more awkward Alex Trebek, and it will continue to be what it is, with Ken Jennings or whomever.


----------



## Balzer

I thought Ken did an excellent job, but his voice is annoying to me. If he would happen to be the permanent host, I could probably get used to it though.

By the way, when I watched Alex's final episode last week, it struck me as what a sad but tremendous honor it will be for those 3 contestants who were on his final show. 

And finally, I definitely had some dust or something in my eyes at the end of that show. I have been watching Jeopardy off and on for as long as Alex Trebek has been the host. Sad.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

I thought Ken was nervous, spoke to fast, didn't have any quips. Might take a few shows for him to settle in.


----------



## pdhenry

I'm not going to judge Ken by his first show.


----------



## Worf

Ken was quick, but I guess it's the first show filling in huge shoes, after all.

Though I now have a few questions.
1) Did Ken screw up all the contestants' timing? There are two schools of thought on the buzzer - there are those who watch for the lights and buzz in ("team lights"), and there are those who learn Trebek's cadence and anticipates the buzzer unlock based on it ("team sound"). There are vigorous debates both ways - Ken uses lights, while Chu and Holtzhauer both were sound. Granted, it's a PA that does the buzzer unlocks, but Ken's different cadence and the PA's unfamiliarity certainly should screw people up, no?

2) Did Ken, in preparing for the day's taping, use Alex's old office, or did he get some unused office to practice and study?

3) What did happen to Alex's old office?

Gotta be asked, you know


----------



## Lady Honora

When they aired the week of "historical" shows as filler after the Covid screwed up filming, they aired Alex's first show and he wasn't yet Jeopardy Alex. Even after all his experience on other shows, he spoke too fast and seemed nervous just like Ken. It took a little time to get in the groove.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I thought Ken did as well as anyone could be expected to.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Aaron Rogers is also guest hosting

Don't know if was previously mentioned

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pdhenry

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348808967367970819


----------



## lambertman

I’d bet a pile of money that I have met the friend in question


----------



## mattack

The local news said they had heard Ken did 6 weeks of episodes.. (it was the beginning of a different recording I did I think)


----------



## Worf

Clever question about whether it was 6 weeks worth of Jeopardy or Ken taped episodes for 6 weeks deleted (the first means Ken would've filmed for 2 weeks or so if they resumed their 3 days of filming a week of 5 episodes a day, while the second would mean 18 weeks of episodes as host).

Then I found a post where Ken was signing stuff on December 10 in Seattle, and was to begin filming later for Jeopardy. So Ken couldn't have filmed for 6 weeks because he'd still be filming episodes.


----------



## andyw715

Ken doesn't have a very good TV voice.


----------



## Hank

Reposted from the NYT:



> *Who will be the next 'Jeopardy!' host?*
> My colleague Julia Jacobs points out that the longevity of "Jeopardy!" is "something of a marvel." Its first iteration aired in 1964, before widespread color television, cable, the internet, smartphones or streaming.
> 
> Of course, its popularity for the past 36 years has stemmed partly from its host, Alex Trebek, who died in November and whose last episode aired last week. If the show's producers can't find the right replacement, they will endanger the franchise, Julia says. So who are the potential candidates?
> 
> *Katie Couric.*
> She will serve as a temporary host soon, The Los Angeles Times reported. Couric conveys some of the same warmth and intelligence that Trebek did, but she would also represent change: Few top game-show hosts are women.
> 
> *Other T.V. hosts. *
> Variety suggested that Anderson Cooper and George Stephanopoulos were possibilities. LeVar Burton, an actor and children's-show host, has also been mentioned - and expressed enthusiasm.
> 
> *Ken Jennings.*
> He set records as a "Jeopardy!" champion and then became its highest-profile alumnus, narrating the audio version of Trebek's memoir and serving as the first temporary host this month. But he doesn't yet have the easy on-air charm that many hosts do.
> 
> *Someone less famous. *
> Trebek "was not a name-brand hire" in 1984, Claire McNear, who's written a book about "Jeopardy!," notes in The Ringer. When Trebek was recently asked about replacements, he mentioned Laura Coates, a radio host, and Alex Faust, a hockey announcer.
> 
> *A comedian. *
> This would mimic "The Price Is Right," which has thrived with Drew Carey as host. Among the possibilities: Dane Cook; the actor Jane Lynch, who already hosts "The Weakest Link," and said she would "do it in a New York minute"; or perhaps Betty White, who Trebek liked to say would replace him - and who turns 99 next week.


----------



## lambertman

Who the fark is mentioning or even thinking about Dane Cook?! That story is reporting-free.


----------



## andyw715

I'd like to see Michael Strahan give it a try.


----------



## Hank

lambertman said:


> Who the fark is mentioning or even thinking about Dane Cook?! That story is reporting-free.


LMGTFY - Search Made Easy


----------



## pdhenry

LMGTFY - Another valuable service killed by monetization.


----------



## heySkippy

pdhenry said:


> LMGTFY - Another valuable service killed by monetization.


IMO it was over the 2nd time I ever saw it. Funny the first time, lame ever since.


----------



## pdhenry

It no longer even tries to be funny the first time.


----------



## Hank

pdhenry said:


> LMGTFY - Another valuable service killed by monetization.





heySkippy said:


> IMO it was over the 2nd time I ever saw it. Funny the first time, lame ever since.





pdhenry said:


> It no longer even tries to be funny the first time.


Fine, whatever.

The fact remains that the NYT article mentioning Dane Cook is not "reporting-free".


----------



## lambertman

Well, actually it is in that they didn't break any new names that some other outlet hadn't already mentioned. I may have inartfully added that sentiment to my outrage over Dane Cook.


----------



## Hank

lambertman said:


> Well, actually it is in that they didn't break any new names that some other outlet hadn't already mentioned.


So it's "reporting-free" if any other news outlet covered any story first?

So only the very first news media to cover a story is "reporting" and every other one that follows it is "reporting free"??

Riiiiiiiight.

And many of those names have not been mentioned in this thread before. Does everyone in this thread read every single published news article about Jeopardy?

You said:


lambertman said:


> Who the fark is mentioning or even thinking about Dane Cook?!


Clearly you hadn't seen any prior coverage of Dane Cook being considered. It sure sounded like that was a "new name" to you. So which is it, "reporting" because you hadn't heard of it before, or "reporting free" because it's all been covered elsewhere previously?


----------



## trainman

lambertman said:


> I'd bet a pile of money that I have met the friend in question


Okay, but I've met Ken's friend Bean Dad (years before he was Bean Dad).


----------



## Turtleboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349472115414630400


----------



## lew

I read Ken taped 30 episodes
.


----------



## astrohip

Jeopardy EP Mike Richards will serve as host for two weeks of shows once Jennings’ current run of episodes concludes, to keep the show on the air while the guest hosts prepare for their stints.


----------



## trainman

astrohip said:


> Jeopardy EP Mike Richards will serve as host for two weeks of shows once Jennings' current run of episodes concludes, to keep the show on the air while the guest hosts prepare for their stints.


I think what "while the guest hosts prepare for their stints" _really_ means is "until the current Covid-19 surge in Los Angeles County lessens enough that we can bring people in from out of state again."


----------



## HarleyRandom

andyw715 said:


> Ken doesn't have a very good TV voice.


I'm starting to realize this. Last night I forgot and expected Johnny to announce "The host" not the "The guest host" and I'm starting to notice that Alex isn't there. That's a strange way to word it, but that's what it seems like. For the first two days I knew he wouldn't be, but after three days I've stopped thinking about what the new host will be like. No, that doesn't communicate what I'm trying to say either.


----------



## kdmorse

Good thing I wasn't on the show this evening. I would have bet $0, because I don't know any children books, I mean, I know one... And then I would have snapped. 



Spoiler: I would have written



What is that ^*( @*%( very hungry mother #%*@ing caterpillar.. for 0$


----------



## Worf

I would be sorely disappointed when Mayim Bialik (she's been announced as a guest host, neuroscientist, after all) didn't have a board that Big Bang Theory inspired (I mean the category names. Themed category names are fun).


----------



## HarleyRandom

Last night I didn't have the problem had difficulty describing above but then I expected Alex after each commercial break.


----------



## andyw715

andyw715 said:


> Ken doesn't have a very good TV voice.


Interestingly I watched The Chase, and his voice there doesn't seems as bad. I think maybe he goes into so "host" mode on Jeopardy!, or maybe a different sound edit/mic.


----------



## jcwik

HarleyRandom said:


> I'm starting to realize this. Last night I forgot and expected Johnny to announce "The host" not the "The guest host" and I'm starting to notice that Alex isn't there. That's a strange way to word it, but that's what it seems like. For the first two days I knew he wouldn't be, but after three days I've stopped thinking about what the new host will be like. No, that doesn't communicate what I'm trying to say either.


I just have to say that Ken is driving me nuts. He repeats every contestant's question in an all knowing manner. Then he keeps adding information. Alex wanted the show to be about the show, Ken makes it about him. We know he's smart, but he seems to have a need to prove it. I'm probably alone in this, but....


----------



## HarleyRandom

jcwik said:


> I just have to say that Ken is driving me nuts. He repeats every contestant's question in an all knowing manner. Then he keeps adding information. Alex wanted the show to be about the show, Ken makes it about him. We know he's smart, but he seems to have a need to prove it. I'm probably alone in this, but....


I read that people expected this of him, but that hasn't been my perception.


----------



## trainman

jcwik said:


> He repeats every contestant's question in an all knowing manner. Then he keeps adding information.


Alex often did the same thing, and was sometimes accused of sounding a bit condescending when he did it. (I assume you're referring to this type of situation: Contestant: "Who is Johnson?" Alex: "Yes, Quentin Alexander Johnson.") To me, the language and intonations Ken is using don't seem too much different from Alex's playbook -- which makes sense, given all the opportunities Ken had to see him in action over the years.


----------



## Howie

I think Jeopardy will continue to be an excellent game show even without Alex. He left quite a legacy.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

Alex was the host of many game shows and many TV shows in general before becoming the host of Jeopardy. So yeah, nobody is going to be a convincing substitute in the first week as host. Katie Couric should be able to do it very well as a guest host, but I don't see her wanting the permanent gig.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Lady Honora said:


> When they aired the week of "historical" shows as filler after the Covid screwed up filming, they aired Alex's first show and he wasn't yet Jeopardy Alex.


It was actually TWO weeks of shows and it had nothing to do with Covid. Filming was not 'screwed up' at all - well, beyond what was going on anyway. The producers worked around Alex's health and frailty and/or any treatment he was having. They decided not to air Alex' final episode of Christmas day, so they added the two weeks of favorite episodes.



Lady Honora said:


> Even after all his experience on other shows, he spoke too fast and seemed nervous just like Ken. It took a little time to get in the groove.


Ken's voice is a little higher pitched and much faster than it needs to be. I agree he was ok and I could get used to him, but it will be interesting to see what the others can do, including Mayim Bialik!


----------



## Worf

Remember, this was also just 1 day of filming since they film 5 episodes at a time. It's been effectively Ken's first day on the job. Next week we'll probably see a few changes as he'll be far more comfortable on his second day of filming. You have to look at things on a week to week basis - the episode for the next day of the week was filmed barely 15 minutes after the previous one. 

And yes, I wonder how often Johnny Gilbert flubbed the introduction - he's been saying "And here's the host of Jeopardy! ... Alex Trebek!" for 37 years and I'm sure it's muscle memory by now.


----------



## HarleyRandom

trainman said:


> Alex often did the same thing, and was sometimes accused of sounding a bit condescending when he did it. (I assume you're referring to this type of situation: Contestant: "Who is Johnson?" Alex: "Yes, Quentin Alexander Johnson.") To me, the language and intonations Ken is using don't seem too much different from Alex's playbook -- which makes sense, given all the opportunities Ken had to see him in action over the years.


Adding information because we watch the show to learn stuff.

Regarding the woman whose hair was supposedly inspired by David Bowie (Surprise! I don't like him!) I'm going to miss the woman who has been returning champion all week because she had great hair. Actually, her hair looked different after the second commercial break like someone had fixed it up.


----------



## pdhenry

TonyTheTiger said:


> It was actually TWO weeks of shows and it had nothing to do with Covid. Filming was not 'screwed up' at all - well, beyond what was going on anyway. The producers worked around Alex's health and frailty and/or any treatment he was having. They decided not to air Alex' final episode of Christmas day, so they added the two weeks of favorite episodes.


I think the reference was to the re-run stint of shows that aired earlier, while filming was suspended, before they adapted to the COVID protocols. That set of reruns is the one that included Alex's first show from (IIRC) 1984.


----------



## waynomo

trainman said:


> I think what "while the guest hosts prepare for their stints" _really_ means is "until the current Covid-19 surge in Los Angeles County lessens enough that we can bring people in from out of state again."


Hmmm, as opposed to rehearsing?

The job of host may look easy, but I guarantee you it's not. Of course that's what made AT so great. (As with many other greats) They make hard stuff look easy.


----------



## waynomo

I came in late the other night and my wife already had Jeopardy on. I don't remember how I knew it was Jeopardy as I wasn't able to see the TV, but hearing Ken's voice made me do a double take. What's wrong? Oh yeah. 

FWIW I'm in the camp that he did a very respectable job.


----------



## Regina

Last night, Helen, the woman from West Lafayette, IN whose father was a college professor-well, he was MY professor-I recognized the last name immediately! That was so cool! Sorry she didn't do better but it was cool to see her and hear a funny story about him!


----------



## HarleyRandom

Yesterday may have been the first time Ken had to remain silent as the person who did not respond with a question had to realize that's what was wrong. And it happened more than once.


----------



## pdhenry

He's called responses wrong where Alex would have asked the contestant to be more specific ("Whale" for "(blue?) Whale"). In the Jeopardy round it was common for Alex to remind contestants about phrasing as a question.


----------



## HarleyRandom

pdhenry said:


> He's called responses wrong where Alex would have asked the contestant to be more specific ("Whale" for "(blue?) Whale").


I knew it was Khan but didn't know whether it was Genghis or Kublai. I don't think Ken should have accepted that response.


pdhenry said:


> In the Jeopardy round it was common for Alex to remind contestants about phrasing as a question.


We haven't had that yet. No warning in Double Jeopardy.


----------



## Unbeliever

HarleyRandom said:


> I don't think Ken should have accepted


He didn't. The judges in his left ear did.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Worf

I understand the Chu strategy, but it really does ruin the game. It makes me wonder if the producers are starting to discourage that by hiding the Daily Doubles in the upper half of the board now - I believe it's been twice in a week it's been in the 2nd row clue. (Yes, the producers do try to fix it because it's a TV show first and they know they need to cater to the home viewer. Yes, it conflicts with the contestant's goals of winning, but ratings first, contestant second since without the ratings there will be no game).


----------



## pdhenry

The Chu strategy?

Do you mean the Forrest Bounce?


----------



## astrohip

In general, I don't have a problem with bouncing around, or even starting somewhere other than the top, especially when the category title seems to give the contestants a decent clue as to what it will be about. When it's "Potent Potables", does it really matter where you start?

What does bother me is when there is a category that isn't clear, and a contestant goes straight for the bottom clue. This happened Tuesday, I think to open the DJ round, and all three contestants just stared at the board.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Unbeliever said:


> He didn't. The judges in his left ear did.
> 
> --Carlos V.


Maybe. But there have been times when Alex ruled incorrectly and was told later. I guess the fact that no one told him later means you are correct.


----------



## Worf

Yes, I meant the Forrest Bounce. Its just been popularized by Chu.

Some categories it doesn't matter if you bounce around, while others it does. And yeah, someone who goes straight for the bottom row and then everyone sits around staring at the board dumbfounded is REALLY annoying. I think I know what you referred to as it was the one requiring the two words that were anagrams and the clue was wasted.

One other question - is it me or in the douible jeopardy round ion Wednesday's game, did the dividers disappear? I know they used to go up between contestants and were clear for the first two rounds, then opaque for final jeopardy. But on Wednesday's double jeopardy game it seems like they were missing?


----------



## HarleyRandom

Worf said:


> Yes, I meant the Forrest Bounce. Its just been popularized by Chu.
> 
> Some categories it doesn't matter if you bounce around, while others it does. And yeah, someone who goes straight for the bottom row and then everyone sits around staring at the board dumbfounded is REALLY annoying. I think I know what you referred to as it was the one requiring the two words that were anagrams and the clue was wasted.


Going straight for the bottom row began with James Holzhauer.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

Wow! That was some final.


----------



## astrohip

Chester_Lampwick said:


> Wow! That was some final.


Yeah, it was. The amazing thing was they were tied for quite a while, several questions left. But some triple stumpers left them tied.

I'm not a big fan of the current tie-breaker method. To play that long & hard, to have that much money at stake, and have it come down to buzzer speed? Almost any other method would be preferable (IMHO).

Third place bet wrong. There was a good chance both the others would bet it all (as they did), and if they both missed it, she had a very good chance of winning. With any amount other than $0. Which is what she ended up with. THINK!


----------



## astrohip

One other thing... the category 5 "E". I had no idea it was supposed to be "five letter words that start with 'E'". If Ken said something, I missed it. At first, before it was played, I thought it would be words that have five "E"s in them. Then after the first clue, I thought it was simply going to be five clues that start with "E". It took me a couple clues before I realized what they were going for.

On a category like that, with no explanation, how are you supposed to know what they want? I'll venture a guess maybe they said something in the studio, and we didn't see it.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Yeah, it was. The amazing thing was they were tied for quite a while, several questions left. But some triple stumpers left them tied.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the current tie-breaker method. To play that long & hard, to have that much money at stake, and have it come down to buzzer speed? Almost any other method would be preferable (IMHO).
> 
> Third place bet wrong. There was a good chance both the others would bet it all (as they did), and if they both missed it, she had a very good chance of winning. With any amount other than $0. Which is what she ended up with. THINK!


I agree that there's nothing wrong with co-champions.

Ken didn't say it was his last day. How long is he there?


----------



## MauriAnne

I'm a bit behind watching, but I really like that Ken's been ending with "Thanks Alex".


----------



## trainman

HarleyRandom said:


> Ken didn't say it was his last day. How long is he there?


Reports are that he did six days of tapings in total, so he should be guest-hosting for another four weeks.


----------



## Turtleboy

When they don’t have co-champions they don’t have to pay two people the prize money. I remember a 3 way tie once.


----------



## astrohip

Article with Ken Jennings geeking out over a rare tie...

Ken Jennings Was Thrilled When 'Jeopardy!' Had A Rare Tiebreaker

But the interesting thing was this tidbit...
_
The post-match talk included in the video is fascinating, as Jennings geeked out about the tie but also revealed some information about what the host can see from contestants when they answer Final Jeopardy! questions. *Apparently hosts can see what contestants write down in real time*, giving them a bit of insight to allow them to prepare for how the game will turn out. It's a bit of a spoiler, as we now know that Jennings (and Alex Trebek in the past) isn't finding out the result with the audience, but it's a nice Easter Egg to get confirmed here._


----------



## Turtleboy

I always knew that Alex knew, but I thought the producers told him.


----------



## HarleyRandom

trainman said:


> Reports are that he did six days of tapings in total, so he should be guest-hosting for another four weeks.


Good. I like him. I think I could be content if he was chosen as the permanent host.


----------



## trainman

I hear that one of Monday's contestants is Elliott Kalan. He's obviously not famous enough among the general public to be a Celebrity Jeopardy! contestant, but for the kind of people who read writing credits, he's fairly famous: he was the head writer of "The Daily Show with Jon Stewart," among other things.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Over the weekend on SNL I saw "Das Ist Jeopardy" hosted by Dieter. I don't know if that was done only once or whether it was like the ones with Sean Connery. Anytime no one responded or a response was wrong, a woman off stage got an electric shock. Nicole Kidman had very long hair and no personality, and Phil Hartman was dressed as a Swiss Miss. Anyone in the red at the end had their salaries garnished to pay the money back.


----------



## HarleyRandom

MauriAnne said:


> I'm a bit behind watching, but I really like that Ken's been ending with "Thanks Alex".


Yesterday that could have had a double meaning.

Ken hesitated yesterday when it was obvious the response was correct. Usually that means the response is acceptable but not what was expected and in the past I assumed Alex was watching for a judge to say yes.

No one knew "Exodus" but I wouldn't have expected that group to. That is a song I like which I can hear on an actual radio station in my area. There was another one Ken and I knew and no one else did and Ken said that made him feel old.


----------



## lambertman

Ken's tweet yesterday implies that tonight,


Spoiler



the returning champ from the end of last season finally makes his return


.


----------



## hapster85

lambertman said:


> Ken's tweet yesterday implies that tonight,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the returning champ from the end of last season finally makes his return
> 
> 
> .


I guess I wasn't paying attention. Didn't realize that had even happened.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> No one knew "Exodus" but I wouldn't have expected that group to. That is a song I like which I can hear on an actual radio station in my area. There was another one Ken and I knew and no one else did and Ken said that made him feel old.


Oddly, I just watched Exodus last week. I was scrolling thru the guide, saw it was coming on, and thought "Oh, I've always loved that song, I'll record it to hear the opening theme".

Three and a half hours later... 

To keep it on trivia, I was looking up some of the actors, and saw this factoid on wiki: Upon the death of Olivia de Havilland in 2020, Eva Marie Saint became the oldest living and earliest surviving Academy Award winner and one of the last surviving stars from the Golden Age of Hollywood cinema.

Note that "oldest living" and "earliest surviving" Academy Award winner are two different categories.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I was just reminded. Last week, although the taping happened long before this meant anything, there was an unfortunate pairing of "State capitals" and "Occupation" in the category names.


----------



## TiVo'Brien

Ken started out expectedly a little shaky, but these last few episodes he really seems to have become more confident and having fun with the role of MC. He’s really having fun with the position now.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Last night he said the returning champion had beaten his record. I'm not clear on exactly what that meant, but apparently due to the delay caused by COVID-19 restrictions the length of time between his first appearance and his last were now greater than those for Ken. I don't know whether either of them added the summer break to that.


----------



## trainman

HarleyRandom said:


> Last night he said the returning champion had beaten his record. I'm not clear on exactly what that meant, but apparently due to the delay caused by COVID-19 restrictions the length of time between his first appearance and his last were now greater than those for Ken. I don't know whether either of them added the summer break to that.


Yeah, they were obviously just strictly looking at calendar dates, so it would have included the time taken by summer break.

In his original run, Ken's first appearance aired June 2, 2004, and his final appearance aired November 30, 2004, so that was just under 6 months.

Zach Newkirk's first appearance aired June 9, 2020, and his final appearance aired February 1, 2021, so that was a little under 8 months.

I guess the lesson here is to hope you get called to be a contestant for shows airing in June.


----------



## Turtleboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356754523398709248


----------



## hapster85

Turtleboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356754523398709248


Dr Oz? No thx.


----------



## astrohip

Turtleboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356754523398709248


Dr. Oz :thumbsdown:
Anderson Cooper :up:
Savannah Guthrie :up:
Dr. Gupta :up:

Not a fan of Dr. Oz. I think Anderson could be great, he's fast on his feet, got a great wit. Him & Andy on NYE are a hoot! I like Savannah, but no idea how she would do as host. And I don't know Dr. Gupta well enough to comment, but willing to see.


----------



## pdhenry

hapster85 said:


> Dr Oz? No thx.


The replies to the tweet suggest that's a popular opinion.


----------



## lew

A second round of guest hosts announced. Sounds like Ken won't be getting the gig.


----------



## astrohip

lew said:


> A second round of guest hosts announced. Sounds like Ken won't be getting the gig.


How did you come to that conclusion?

They have a lot of weeks to fill until this season is over, and everyone expected more guest hosts to be announced (as they just did).


----------



## Turtleboy

Most of the guest hosts aren't auditioning for the permanent spot. They already have other jobs. They're just doing it for fun. 

I'm surprised they haven't brought in Pat Sajak to host a few. He hosted one episode as an April 1 day prank in the past. But he's been sick recently.


----------



## Worf

Well, what would Vanna White do on the Jeopardy set then? The board is automated so it's not like she'd have to walk up to the clue screen... plus, the lowest valued clues are so high up she'd need a ladder.

Yes, I'm having some fun with this.

I think there have been probably at least 6 guest hosts announced, so it's going to run at least until the next season if not the end of the year. And yes, I'm sure most of them are doing it for the fun and privilege of doing it - I'm sure they have enough people interested in guest hosting to last another 37 years or basically forever. After all, at the old pace 6 weeks of shows only required 2 weeks of filming (3 days a week, 5 episodes a day).


----------



## pdhenry

I've sort of assumed the minor guest hosts will only do two-week stints.


----------



## lew

Turtleboy said:


> Most of the guest hosts aren't auditioning for the permanent spot. They already have other jobs. They're just doing it for fun.


Someone like Anderson Cooper could easily film Jeopardy during vacation time.


Worf said:


> Well, what would Vanna White do on the Jeopardy set then? The board is automated so it's not like she'd have to walk up to the clue screen... plus, the lowest valued clues are so high up she'd need a ladder.
> .


Vanna hasn't physically had to expose letters in years on Wheel of Fortune. Not sure why she's still on the show


----------



## Turtleboy

pdhenry said:


> I've sort of assumed the minor guest hosts will only do two-week stints.


And two weeks are filmed over two days.


----------



## HarleyRandom

lew said:


> Someone like Anderson Cooper could easily film Jeopardy during vacation time.
> 
> Vanna hasn't physically had to expose letters in years on Wheel of Fortune. Not sure why she's still on the show


Despite being 60-plus, looking amazing in her outfits.


----------



## trainman

pdhenry said:


> I've sort of assumed the minor guest hosts will only do two-week stints.


From what I hear, most are only doing one-week stints (one taping day).


----------



## hapster85

lew said:


> Vanna hasn't physically had to expose letters in years on Wheel of Fortune. Not sure why she's still on the show


Could you even imagine the uprising if they tried to eliminate her? <gasp>


----------



## HarleyRandom

I was reminded of Dr. Seuss watching something last night, and that reminds me. His name was actually pronounced sois. Which makes sense because in German that's how you pronounce eu.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Ken says "ZOO-ology". It's ZOE-ology. There's only one O before Ology.

Also, the writers seemed to think Hagar and Helga are no longer together.


----------



## hapster85

HarleyRandom said:


> Ken says "ZOO-ology". It's ZOE-ology. There's only one O before Ology.


Both pronunciations are acceptable. While some dictionaries list only the latter form, multiple others list both.


----------



## HarleyRandom

hapster85 said:


> Both pronunciations are acceptable. While some dictionaries list only the latter form, multiple others list both.


I figured dictionaries had given in.


----------



## trainman

HarleyRandom said:


> Also, the writers seemed to think Hagar and Helga are no longer together.


The text of the clue seemed more to imply that the "Hagar the Horrible" strip was no longer in production. (It is, but it's not in the L.A. Times.)


----------



## HarleyRandom

trainman said:


> The text of the clue seemed more to imply that the "Hagar the Horrible" strip was no longer in production. (It is, but it's not in the L.A. Times.)


Well, it is in the paper I paid too much for yesterday.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Not once has Ken said the words "could not be caught".


----------



## lambertman

BRAYDEN SMITH Obituary - Las Vegas, NV | Las Vegas Review-Journal

Sad news. Brayden won his fifth game and qualified for the TOC on the Monday episode of Alex's last week. Just 24.


----------



## astrohip

So sad to hear this. He was one of the more interesting champs in recent times. And the last of the great Alex Trebek champions.

So glad he got to have his J! moment.


----------



## mattack

(EW article didn't have cause of death either.)

(not trying to be morbid, but....)
I presume they just pull the 'next' player in the money winning list to fill out the 15 players for the Tournament of Champions?


----------



## astrohip

Complications following surgery. No more info available at this time. 



mattack said:


> I presume they just pull the 'next' player in the money winning list to fill out the 15 players for the Tournament of Champions?


Almost certainly. But just a guess.


----------



## HarleyRandom

mattack said:


> (EW article didn't have cause of death either.)
> 
> (not trying to be morbid, but....)
> I presume they just pull the 'next' player in the money winning list to fill out the 15 players for the Tournament of Champions?


It's happened before. The woman was already sick but went ahead and competed, and then she was gone before the tournament.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

"Jeopardy!" contestant Cindy Stowell achieved her dream of appearing on the show. She died a week before the episode aired.


----------



## Worf

On a happier note - The Jeopardy Guest Host Schedule has been posted. This is Jenning's last week as guest host, and the upcoming hosts and their dates are posted.


----------



## mattack

HarleyRandom said:


> It's happened before. The woman was already sick but went ahead and competed, and then she was gone before the tournament.


but did they do what I said? Pull the next person into the tournament? (I can't really imagine what else they could do)


----------



## HarleyRandom

mattack said:


> but did they do what I said? Pull the next person into the tournament? (I can't really imagine what else they could do)


I don't remember but seems like it was mentioned.


----------



## HarleyRandom

My Roamio thinks Alex is still the host.


----------



## TonyD79

HarleyRandom said:


> My Roamio thinks Alex is still the host.


He is. Ken is the "guest host."


----------



## Worf

For 3 more days. Then it's Executive Producer Mike Richards for 2 weeks. Katie Couric after that, starting a major charity donation - this may be exciting as they will be encouraging contestants to bet big (the more the contestants win, the more the charity gets).


----------



## astrohip

Haven't seen Jeopardy! in two weeks. Last week, our local affiliate preempted it every day for the Impeachment hearings.

This week is the Snowpocalypse. Nothing but local news 24/7. Although we did get some prime time shows last night.

And I'm not making fun of this, it's a dire life-threatening situation. 60% of Houston is without power. And it's below freezing for 3+ days. Some get rolling blackouts, but most are just down. Our condo hasn't had power since Sunday night. And we just got a notice from the condo manager that the water supply/pressure from the COH is dropping, and they may have to shut the water off. The snow stopped Monday, and Tuesday looked better. Cold but dry. And then overnight, an ice storm moved in. Right now it's about 30 degrees, and raining ice. It looks like snow around us (I'm at our ranch), but I went out with the dogs this morning, and very quickly realized (as did they), that there is a layer of ice covering everything. We are not used to this!

Back on thread... I've been reading JBoard daily, but I miss my Jeopardy! Stay warm everyone!


----------



## OhFiddle

Our Jeopardy is on at 3:30p and gets pre-empted so much that I ended up setting up manual recordings for both the affiliate substation at the same time and the 3am slot on the regular channel. Sometimes they will air it on one or the other, but they aren't consistent. When they don't pre-empt the whole show, it seems like they don't bother to air it again though. I'm still not sure why there are no legitimate options for watching current episodes either streaming or on demand.


----------



## Regina

Ugh! If the woman on the end hadn't risked anything tonight, she would have won! Another triple stumper in FJ!
How many times do I have to say this? IF FIRST AND SECOND PLACE ARE CLOSE, THIRD PLACE SHOULD BET NOTHING!
BTW, I knew it right away. Always been a huge figure skating fan and I remember when they made that change!


----------



## astrohip

Day 8: Jeopardy Held Hostage

I guess I'm glad I missed it, I always yell at the people Regina described above.


----------



## Regina

astrohip said:


> Day 8: Jeopardy Held Hostage
> 
> I guess I'm glad I missed it, I always yell at the people Regina described above.


I yell too, but they rarely hear me!


----------



## vman41

Regina said:


> BTW, I knew it right away. Always been a huge figure skating fan and I remember when they made that change!


_I reasoned it out after a few seconds, but I thought the change was made later than 30 years ago._


----------



## MarkofT

Watching with the wife tonight and see mentioned that she likes Ken's sign off. What gets me is much earlier in the episode. They are still using Johnny Gilbert and I still hear the opening lines play out in my head as much as on TV. I get a little sad feeling when the TV goes "guest host" and the audio track on my head just says "host".


----------



## Worf

I've wondered how many times Johnny Gilbert has flubbed the opener by saying host instead of guest host. You have to remember he's been saying host for 27 years...

And yes, I know they could just re-record it in post, but still.


----------



## Regina

Worf said:


> I've wondered how many times Johnny Gilbert has flubbed the opener by saying host instead of guest host. You have to remember he's been saying host for 27 years...
> 
> And yes, I know they could just re-record it in post, but still.


Didn't I hear somewhere that Johnny doesn't do most of his work "live" anymore due to his age (>90) and COVID? He literally "phones it in?" So if he were to flub, he could just take it again-but yes, that would be sad


----------



## lambertman

Yeah, for a few years before COVID, he was only live-on-set for the Thursday and Friday shows. He hasn't seen the studio once since the pandemic.


----------



## mattack

OhFiddle said:


> Our Jeopardy is on at 3:30p and gets pre-empted so much that I ended up setting up manual recordings for both the affiliate substation at the same time and the 3am slot on the regular channel. Sometimes they will air it on one or the other, but they aren't consistent. When they don't pre-empt the whole show, it seems like they don't bother to air it again though. I'm still not sure why there are no legitimate options for watching current episodes either streaming or on demand.


You really should bug the station over and over and over, even if just via the "contact us" on their web site.

I was enough of a complainer that for I think a couple of years now, I get emails when it's planned to be preempted with when it's supposed to be aired.. I still often have to add a bunch of padding to the 'makeup' recording, but at least can get the ep at all. There have been FAR fewer episodes preempted entirely over the past few years.

but yeah, I really wish Jeopardy had a legitimate stream available. I would hope for a rolling buffer of one week's worth of episodes (at least), but even JUST the latest would be better than now, missing it entirely.... I would even suffer with forced commercials (well, mute and look away for 2 minutes or whatever).


----------



## Worf

Regina said:


> Didn't I hear somewhere that Johnny doesn't do most of his work "live" anymore due to his age (>90) and COVID? He literally "phones it in?" So if he were to flub, he could just take it again-but yes, that would be sad


OK, that makes a lot of sense. I think I heard that too - a PA or other stage hand does the announcement now during the studio taping and Johnny's announcement is mixed in later. I actually heard this is his last season somewhere, though that may have changed since Alex's passing.

So I guess it's a secret that Johnny will take with him to the grave. I can't imagine it was easy - he's been doing the same announcement of "And here is the host of Jeopardy! Alex Trebek!" and now having to say "And here is the guest host of Jeopardy! ...".


----------



## trainman

Worf said:


> So I guess it's a secret that Johnny will take with him to the grave.


It's not _that_ much of a secret -- his working from home was mentioned in this New York Times article in January, for example. True, you wouldn't know that from watching the show, since they've been _pretending_ he's there this whole time -- Ken has been doing a good job of nodding in the general direction of Johnny's in-studio location -- but in the grand scheme of things, Johnny's actual location doesn't really matter to the home audience.


----------



## Bruce24

lambertman said:


> Yeah, for a few years before COVID, he was only live-on-set for the Thursday and Friday shows.


When taping they do 5 shows per day, so maybe he just came in on Thursday and Friday to do the intros for the 25 episodes they shot that week.


----------



## lambertman

Bruce24 said:


> When taping they do 5 shows per day, so maybe he just came in on Thursday and Friday to do the intros for the 25 episodes they shot that week.


Meant to say, he came in after the first three episodes of a taping day were complete, and worked live for the remaining two.


----------



## hapster85

lambertman said:


> Meant to say, he came in after the first three episodes of a taping day were complete, and worked live for the remaining two.


Yeah, an article on the Jeopardy websitea few years ago, mentioned that's how Johnny was doing it. Pre-Covid, of course.


----------



## Worf

trainman said:


> It's not _that_ much of a secret -- his working from home was mentioned in this New York Times article in January, for example. True, you wouldn't know that from watching the show, since they've been _pretending_ he's there this whole time -- Ken has been doing a good job of nodding in the general direction of Johnny's in-studio location -- but in the grand scheme of things, Johnny's actual location doesn't really matter to the home audience.


I was talking about how many times he flubbed the intro, not the fact he was working from home. That's the secret Johnny is taking with him to the grave.


----------



## HarleyRandom

hapster85 said:


> Both pronunciations are acceptable. While some dictionaries list only the latter form, multiple others list both.


Ken got it right last week. However, the pronunciation most people use assumes the first o is pronounced oo.


----------



## astrohip

So what did y'all think of Mike Richards today?


----------



## MauriAnne

astrohip said:


> So what did y'all think of Mike Richards today?


I thought he did very well, but since I had never seen him before, I didn't feel 'connected' to him. I think he'll grow on me. Also, I was disappointed he didn't continue Ken's "Thank you Alex" closing, especially since it was Richards' idea to do that.


----------



## lambertman

I expected he’d do ok, given he hosted the last version of Pyramid that GSN did in 2012 (currently airing there in reruns, weekdays at 9am) and he did pretty ok there too. But of the two, I prefer Ken cause he’s more of a putz like me.


----------



## hapster85

Yeah, I thought he did fine as well.

His not using the same signoff as Ken was fine, too. They had completely relationships with Alex, and with the show.


----------



## terpfan1980

I had seen Mike Richards previously, as host of _*Divided*_ on GSN. I liked him much better there. The energy felt better, and he seemed to fit much better there.

He was pretty low key and dull as host of Jeopardy yesterday. He may improve, but thus far he would not be my choice as permanent host.

Honestly, I think Ken had done a great job and really wish he'd get (and take/accept) the job. It is clear he loves the game and he does continue to seem to be someone that is easily believable as a person that knows most of the answers and isn't just putting on an act when it comes to asking the questions and sounding knowledgable about the topics.


----------



## TonyD79

I agree. But it is odd to watch him cheer winnings on jeopardy and try to be snarky on the chase.


----------



## trainman

TonyD79 said:


> I agree. But it is odd to watch him cheer winnings on jeopardy and try to be snarky on the chase.


There was once a time when Alex Trebek was professorial on "Jeopardy!", casual sweater guy on "Classic Concentration," and somewhere in between on "To Tell the Truth," all simultaneously, five days a week.


----------



## mattack

I'm still a bit behind (am in the KJ episodes though).. there seemed to be quite a bit of net buzz (and maybe even I saw a snippet of a local news ad mentioning it?) about that Mike Richards had done very well and should be the permanent host?


----------



## Worf

Yes, apparently a lot of ladies are enamored with him. That's where the call for permanent host is coming from.

After seeing his second episode, I think I like where he chose to go with his Alex tribute. It's a complex relationship and it seems to mean more if each host tells what Alex means to them. 

For a contestant like Jennings, Alex showed them a way - we're at the stage where kids grow up with Jeopardy! dreaming to get on, and actually do. While someone like Richards would have a more complex relationship (he is Executive Producer, after all), so he's trying to carry on Alex's legacy of wanting a kinder, gentler, and better world. I suppose as Executive Producer, he's actually got that power in the way he runs the show, so he's going to try to fulfill that Alex's dream. 

It's not easy - he's got to decide which traditions Jennings carried over should stick, which should change, and which new ones he should adopt.

Also remember one week of Jeopardy! is one day of shooting, so the first week will always be shaky. Jennings' first week you could see the nervousness in him that only started going away by the end of the week. And the second week (2nd day of shooting) he was getting the hang of it.


----------



## madscientist

Jennings was better than Richards IMO, although we've only seen Richards do 2 shows so who knows. Richards seemed pretty milquetoast to me. He's fine, but I prefer Ken and I hope that if he were a permanent host he'd feel a little more freedom to be himself: he's actually quite hilarious. He started to come out of his shell a bit more nearer the end (not much). I wonder if the game would become a bit more energetic under a full-time Ken host: he seems to like to push the contestants to bet more aggressively.

Of course I'm not saying Ken is the best choice. Just that of the two we've seen so far I like him better.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

I like him. He seems a little less 'forced' than KJ, but time will tell.

I just with they'd both reduce the use of and find an alternative to 'We were looking for...'!


----------



## Worf

Richards is trying to do it Alex style. One of the key principles Alex had was the host, but not the star. The stars were the contestants. So he's trying to defer to the contestants.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Richards is trying but I wouldn't be as happy with him as permanent host. Something just doesn't seem right about him. He seems too much like a business person and not like someone we can like. This is fine if you're Dan Rather on 9-11, but I'd rather have Tom Brokaw each night.


----------



## kdmorse

I actually like Richards a bit better than I did Ken. But I'm also kinda fond of the idea of making the rotation of hosts a permanent thing, as opposed to choosing one and sticking with them. I think the variety (even if that means the occasional dud) would be a good thing.


----------



## astrohip

I noticed they took the first break later than usual. It's always been after the first 15 clues have been cleared. Today was 17, the first time I've ever seen that.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> I noticed they took the first break later than usual. It's always been after the first 15 clues have been cleared. Today was 17, the first time I've ever seen that.


We had this discussion before, and I brought it up.. I had actually pointed out that it seemed like exactly half of the clues were given when the first commercial happened (and my logic is that the clue + question time is about the same for each question, so it makes sense).. but someone else pointed out examples on both sides of the half of clues divider....


----------



## Worf

It's probably based on the actual time - about half the board. But TV doesn't work like that - the stations generally want a more exact time of when the commercial break happens. Depending on how the contestants play, they may be clearing clues off the board before the commercial break happens, resulting in more clues being exposed before the break. Or they may be completely flubbing the answer and having the clues time out more often, resulting in fewer clues being revealed before the break. 

It's just that they picked a time when on an average game, about 15 clues (half the board) has been gone through. But sometimes they go through more clues in the same time, and sometimes less. It's why the rounds have a time limit - if you don't get through all clues in the Jeopardy! round - even if there was one clue remaining, that's it the round is over and the clue remains unseen. Even if you and I know it probably would've been 30 seconds more - nope, it's time to go to commercial break and start Double Jeopardy!.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> I noticed they took the first break later than usual. It's always been after the first 15 clues have been cleared. Today was 17, the first time I've ever seen that.


It's unusual, but not unheard of. I don't count clues, but what often happens is they finish 3 categories. If some clues are left in one or more categories then I notice an equal number of clues in other categories before the break.


----------



## HarleyRandom

mattack said:


> We had this discussion before, and I brought it up.. I had actually pointed out that it seemed like exactly half of the clues were given when the first commercial happened (and my logic is that the clue + question time is about the same for each question, so it makes sense).. but someone else pointed out examples on both sides of the half of clues divider....


About the same, but Daily Doubles and wrong responses can increase that.


----------



## astrohip

Incredibly obscure FJ on Friday (IMHO). Triple stumper. Guessing in advance, the Jboard hit rate will be under 50%. It's a shame, I liked the leader going into FJ, he seemed like he would have made a good champ.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> Incredibly obscure FJ on Friday (IMHO). Triple stumper. Guessing in advance, the Jboard hit rate will be under 50%. It's a shame, I liked the leader going into FJ, he seemed like he would have made a good champ.


80% got it! I feel dumb.  This is one of those where I don't know it even after seeing the answer.


----------



## MarkofT

I like KJ's mannerisms, but I don't like the actual sound of his voice. I guess it's too wheezy? It's not just the pitch, but the actual sounds that make it up.


----------



## ej42137

astrohip said:


> Incredibly obscure FJ on Friday (IMHO). Triple stumper. Guessing in advance, the Jboard hit rate will be under 50%. It's a shame, I liked the leader going into FJ, he seemed like he would have made a good champ.


It wasn't that obscure; it was a unit in my 9th grade US Government class.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> 80% got it! I feel dumb.  This is one of those where I don't know it even after seeing the answer.





ej42137 said:


> It wasn't that obscure; it was a unit in my 9th grade US Government class.


In all fairness, my 9th grade was probably a lot longer ago than your 9th grade. 

Yeah, as I noted a couple posts up, the JBoard get rate was 80%, so not as obscure as I thought. This is why my LL defense sucks, I have a tough time knowing what others don't know.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Incredibly obscure FJ on Friday (IMHO). Triple stumper. Guessing in advance, the Jboard hit rate will be under 50%. It's a shame, I liked the leader going into FJ, he seemed like he would have made a good champ.


I knew it right away, but that's only because something similar came up relatively recently on some other trivia I saw/watched/read. When I was a kid in the 80s, I thought Ethiopia had an extensive sea front, and this trivia said it was landlocked, so it got me curious to see if my memory was just bad and that's when I learned that Eritrea was created in the 90s which took away Ethiopia's sea front. For those of us who graduated HS before that, we likely wouldn't have had any idea.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> I knew it right away, but that's only because something similar came up relatively recently on some other trivia I saw/watched/read. When I was a kid in the 80s, I thought Ethiopia had an extensive sea front, and this trivia said it was landlocked, so it got me curious to see if my memory was just bad and that's when I learned that Eritrea was created in the 90s which took away Ethiopia's sea front. For those of us who graduated HS before that, we likely wouldn't have had any idea.


I did too. When I heard 1993 I knew which country. And I have long been aware that Ethiopia lost its coast.


----------



## ej42137

astrohip said:


> In all fairness, my 9th grade was probably a lot longer ago than your 9th grade.


56 years ago for second semester, when the XYZ Affair came up.


----------



## lambertman

Do we all think that was older footage of Johnny that got spliced in? I think I saw an audience behind him.


----------



## trainman

lambertman said:


> Do we all think that was older footage of Johnny that got spliced in? I think I saw an audience behind him.


There was also a crew member standing behind him who almost certainly would be wearing a mask in current times.


----------



## HarleyRandom

lambertman said:


> Do we all think that was older footage of Johnny that got spliced in? I think I saw an audience behind him.


It sure looked realistic.


----------



## HarleyRandom

There was an entire category of songs preserved for posterity. I've mentioned this before about at least one of them, but other than the "Fiddler on the Roof" soundtrack, I have to ask WHY?


----------



## DevdogAZ

lambertman said:


> Do we all think that was older footage of Johnny that got spliced in? I think I saw an audience behind him.


Why would they be having a 90+ year-old Johnny come to the studio to record his intros when he could easily just do that gig from a home studio? I mean, when there is an audience present, it makes sense. But since they're not filming in front of an audience, there's no point in JG being there live.


----------



## lambertman

Yeah, I was sure of it, but something compelled me to phrase it in the form of a question


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> Why would they be having a 90+ year-old Johnny come to the studio to record his intros when he could easily just do that gig from a home studio? I mean, when there is an audience present, it makes sense. But since they're not filming in front of an audience, there's no point in JG being there live.


The best example I can think of is Peter Sagal. During a "best of" episode of his NPR show I could hear the acoustics from recording live with an audience in an auditorium. For the past year he has been described as being in his closet at home. While many of the celebrity guests have poor audio, his is perfect. The celebrity panelists usually have audio that is good enough quality to convince me they are all in the same room.


----------



## astrohip

Wow!


----------



## hapster85

Last night, my wife remarked that Jon looked like Les Nessman from WKRP, and I couldn't not think about it every time he was on screen tonight. Lol


----------



## Regina

See? 3rd place did the right thing! 1st and 2nd place were tied. They both risked it all. 3rd place risked nothing. Triple stumper.
3rd place wins!
Future Jeopardy contestants take note!


----------



## Wil

astrohip said:


> Wow!


Just watched our daily Tivo of the episode. Glitch right as the FJ music was playing and then a perfect gap. Like it was planned as some kind of joke!

So I researched the appropriate methodology quickly and set up to do a free trial for a service and a VPN for someplace in Colorado to get a later play time, but my wife cheated and searched out the ending so I won't bother.

A classic.


----------



## astrohip

hapster85 said:


> Last night, my wife remarked that Jon looked like Les Nessman from WKRP, and I couldn't not think about it every time he was on screen tonight. Lol


I am really glad I didn't read this until after his run had ended.



Regina said:


> See? 3rd place did the right thing! 1st and 2nd place were tied. They both risked it all. 3rd place risked nothing. Triple stumper.
> 3rd place wins!
> Future Jeopardy contestants take note!


After her wager, before they went to the tied guys, I said to my wife, "Smart bet. Really smart bet".

She won the same amount as 2nd place.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Regina said:


> See? 3rd place did the right thing! 1st and 2nd place were tied. They both risked it all. 3rd place risked nothing. Triple stumper.
> 3rd place wins!
> Future Jeopardy contestants take note!


Gee, thanks for the spoiler!

I guess I don't need to watch it tonight.


----------



## astrohip

TonyTheTiger said:


> Gee, thanks for the spoiler!
> 
> I guess I don't need to watch it tonight.


So... you're reading the Jeopardy thread at 10pm, the day it aired.

And you *didn't *expect spoilers?!?

But hey, we saved you 30 minutes. You're welcome!


----------



## Unbeliever

TonyTheTiger said:


> Gee, thanks for the spoiler!
> 
> I guess I don't need to watch it tonight.


It's your own fault.

But back on topic, the lawyer didn't know about the title Esquire?

--Carlos V.


----------



## heySkippy

Oof! There have been a number of winners who didn't expect to win the last couple weeks. 

I probably know less than 25% of Final Jeopardy answers so it's always fun when I do know and they all 3 miss.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

I don't know why that question stumped all three. I guessed correctly based on the French name in the clue and not knowing much about European landmarks.


----------



## astrohip

Chester_Lampwick said:


> I don't know why that question stumped all three. I guessed correctly based on the French name in the clue and not knowing much about European landmarks.


_
Of the principal architects working on it from the mid-1500s to the 1980s, like Pierre Lescot & Hector Lefuel, none were foreigners_

I think the French part could be deduced. But there are several French landmarks that date back centuries. I guessed Notre Dame, as did a couple of the contestants. I didn't realize the Louvre was that old. Also, there is some real discussion about the wording, and how confusing it was.

If you knew those two names, it was instant. But they aren't widely known.

My question to you would be, how did you narrow it down to the Louvre? What made you pick that, rather than any other choice?


----------



## hapster85

astrohip said:


> My question to you would be, how did you narrow it down to the Louvre? What made you pick that, rather than any other choice?


My first thought was The Eiffel Tower, but immediately eliminated that because wrong century. Next thought was Notre Dame, but my gut said it was The Louvre. No idea why. It definitely wasn't name recognition from the clue.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

My guess, is that it was a building that was constantly renovating or expanding. An art museum or any museum would constantly be adding to their collection, thus needing more wings. From what I understand, the Louvre is huge!


----------



## Jonathan_S

Chester_Lampwick said:


> My guess, is that it was a building that was constantly renovating or expanding. An art museum or any museum would constantly be adding to their collection, thus needing more wings. From what I understand, the Louvre is huge!


It is - apparently the largest art museum in the world. Though it's been an museum for less than half its life. [dates and details from wiki]
Began construction in the 12th century as a castle
In the 14th century it was converted into a Royal residence
1747 King Louis XV had opened a small section as a display of some of the royal art collection
This gets formalized and expanded by Louis XVI
1791 The Assembly, during the French revolution, declares it will become a public museum
1792 King Louis XVI was imprisoned and the royal collection in the Louvre became national property
1793 the Louvre open as a dedicated a museum

So 228 years exclusively as a museum, vs over 400 as a Royal residence. (But yes, wings were added for the expanding collection event after 1793 - Napoleon had at least one added, and what seems to have been the final one went in in 1874)


----------



## astrohip

Friday, the returning champ was running the final category, trying to break the lock the middle podium had at that point. 400/800/1200/1600 all his, and then the buzzer to end the round, before he could get to the $2000 clue. He ended up with $9200, vs $21,400 for the middle contestant. Just short.

Seems to me he should have started at the bottom, and gone up. He would have had, assuming he could still run it, 9200+2000-400=10,800, which would have broken the lock. Barely, but enough.

And then even more painful, he got FJ, and the middle podium missed it. He gave away the game.

When you are behind and the final minute has been announced, pick the more valuable clues.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Even though he is kind of uptight, I think I could accept Richards as the permanent host. It sounds like next week we get a new one.

One clue had something about Lil Nas X paying money for the beat of "Old Town Road". He paid too much.


----------



## realityboy

HarleyRandom said:


> Even though he is kind of uptight, I think I could accept Richards as the permanent host. It sounds like next week we get a new one.
> 
> One clue had something about Lil Nas X paying money for the beat of "Old Town Road". He paid too much.


Katie Couric's guest stint starts next week.


----------



## Wil

HarleyRandom said:


> It sounds like next week we get a new one


There are a bunch of upcoming weeks already committed to guest hosts and we'll be seeing them for awhile. I'd guess for quite a bit longer than has already been indicated.


----------



## hapster85

I would guess they'll finish out the current season with guest hosts. No guarantee next season will start with a new permanent host either, though.


----------



## astrohip

Wil said:


> There are a bunch of upcoming weeks already committed to guest hosts and we'll be seeing them for awhile. I'd guess for quite a bit longer than has already been indicated.


They have previously said the show will use guest hosts thru the end of this season, which runs into summer. The new host, whoever it may be, will start the next season.

And as realityboy noted, Katie Couric is in the ondeck circle.


----------



## wmcbrine

I liked how Richards sounded surprised and disappointed whenever he had to say "No", without quite sounding scornful.


----------



## Wil

astrohip said:


> They have previously said the show will use guest hosts thru the end of this season, which runs into summer. The new host, whoever it may be, will start the next season.


As far as I know that's not the case; they have said "possibly" or "maybe sooner" on different occasions when the question of next season has been raised in interviews but if there was something more definitive and official I missed it.

Personally I think there _will_ be a new host starting next season, but maybe even not by then.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here's the full schedule of 'Jeopardy' guest hosts


----------



## Worf

The guest hosts are also encouraged to have the contestants bet big. Jeopardy! is going to donate to charity the amount the winners take. So I expect each guest host to encourage risky play.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Who says they have to have a permanent new host?

In the UK, when Angus Deayton was accused of wrongdoings, instead of replacing him as host of the long-running (comedy news panel show) Have I Got News For You, they have had a different 'guest host' every week. The formula is the same and the ability of the hosts varies considerably, with the bad ones being extremely entertaining because of how bad they are! Guests include comedians, actors, sports personalities and even politicians!

The program has been running like this for several years now.


----------



## trainman

There's a big difference between a comedy panel show and a quiz show that has actual money on the line. I'm sure the contestants would rather not have a "bad" host.


----------



## stellie93

Can't stand Katie. If she's the permanent host I'm out.


----------



## Turtleboy

I liked Katie. She’s obviously not going to be the permanent host, none of the stunt hosts are.


----------



## astrohip

I thought Katie Couric did an outstanding job today. She was personable, quick on her feet, and obviously really enjoying herself. I'm looking forward to her two weeks.


----------



## Unbeliever

How does she think "quark" is pronounced? Both common pronunciations I know of are not confused for anything else.


--Carlos "kwork and kwark" V.


----------



## Worf

Yeah, that was the only bad part. Considering she practiced all the other pronunciations, that one threw me off. Though I suspect the judges would've corrected her.

She was probably the least nervous person on the first week - both Jennings and Richards had a distinct nervousness to them on their first week. She seemed to have hit the ground running.

I think the goal is to simply have Jeopardy! on the air - finding a new host will take time and it really can't be rushed. In the meantime, lots of people want to give t heir hand at hosting, so a proper search can be done rather than rushed. Given what 2020 was, likely keeping Jeopardy! on the air was the one stable rock in the strange place that was 2020.


----------



## hapster85

Worf said:


> She was probably the least nervous person on the first week - both Jennings and Richards had a distinct nervousness to them on their first week. She seemed to have hit the ground running.


Mike Richards didn't seem nervous at all to me. And really no reason for him to have been. He's hosted game shows before. My wife and I both thought he'd make an excellent long-term host.

Wasn't surprised that Katie stepped in like she'd been there forever. She's a pro, after all, with decades of on-air experience.


----------



## madscientist

I thought that the question was whether he said "kwark" or "kwirk" (which is a different word). I felt that the contestant's pronunciation WAS a little off, and not very clear the first time he said it. I wasn't surprised that they wanted him to repeat it. Even the second time it didn't sound like a clear "kwark" to me. I wonder if he has a little speech tic or maybe he was just nervous .


----------



## Hank

Sorry if this is a repost, I haven't gone through the last 10 pages of the thread.

"This Woman Confronted Alex Trebek About Living In The Basement Of Her Great Aunt's House And His Response Was Unforgettable"


----------



## madscientist

The thing that had me shaking my head here was the guy who ended up coming in third: his play at the end of the round was horrible. He has control of the board with only a few questions left and a daily double still outstanding where the location is virtually guaranteed to be behind a specific question, and instead of trying to find it he's clearing all these low-value clues! Sure enough, the eventual winner takes control of the board from him and the immediately gets the Daily Double.

Yeesh.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Here's my opinion of Katie. I previously mentioned Ken reminds me of Tom Brokaw. Richards reminds me of Dan Rather. Katie reminds me of Katie.

I would save all her episodes for after she's gone but my Roamio and Bolt are both full. I'm starting to actually watch more each night and when necessary, I'm deleting church services because they're probably online.

I guess Alex would be like Walter Cronkite. I was going to say Bob Schieffer (oh, how I wish he had taken the job instead of Norah O'Donnell, but he is kind of old) but his style toward the end was even better than that.

If I can get a good deal on a new machine, I may have to get one.


----------



## mattack

HarleyRandom said:


> I would save all her episodes for after she's gone but my Roamio and Bolt are both full.


You can download the episodes from your tivo.


----------



## ej42137

mattack said:


> You can download the episodes from your tivo.


I guess you haven't met HarleyRandom before. Your suggestion had me literally laughing out loud!


----------



## HarleyRandom

mattack said:


> You can download the episodes from your tivo.


It's better just to start watching as much as possible. I've sacrificed actual newspapers until things get better but cutting down on my computer time isn't working.

Also, this sounds too complicated. I have very few files on my desktop and it's getting up there in years. It won't be long before this piece of junk is as old as the great first computer I had before that one had to had a system restore every single time I turned it on and I had to stop updates to keep whatever was messing up the computer from happening. When it's that bad, it must be replaced. If there were other solutions they were too complicated for me.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> I thought Katie Couric did an outstanding job today. She was personable, quick on her feet, and obviously really enjoying herself. I'm looking forward to her two weeks.


She's enjoying herself too much. I don't know why but her smile bothers me. It's hard to take her seriously.


----------



## pdhenry

Why is it necessary to take her "seriously"?


----------



## ThePennyDropped

I think Katie's been a terrific host. She hit the ground running, without needing time to settle in. She comes off as charming and skilled, I think.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Jury's still out for me.

To be fair, I'm not sure it's Katie or just hearing a female voice.

I'm missing Alex all the time!


----------



## HarleyRandom

pdhenry said:


> Why is it necessary to take her "seriously"?


It's a serious show. Not that we don't laugh, but it has always been more respectable than, say, "The Gong Show".

Also, she was one of the successors to Walter Cronkite. Never did it effectively. If ever there were a person who needed to be serious it was that person.


----------



## hapster85

HarleyRandom said:


> It's a serious show. Not that we don't laugh, but it has always been more respectable than, say, "The Gong Show".
> 
> Also, she was one of the successors to Walter Cronkite. Never did it effectively. If ever there were a person who needed to be serious it was that person.


The Gong Show is the bar you set for "respectable"? Lol


----------



## pdhenry

HarleyRandom said:


> It's a serious show.


It's a game show.

And she's enjoying herself hosting it.


----------



## mattack

HarleyRandom said:


> It's better just to start watching as much as possible. I've sacrificed actual newspapers until things get better but cutting down on my computer time isn't working.


It sounded like you wanted to SAVE the recordings. Downloading them from your Tivo will obviously let you do that.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

pdhenry said:


> It's a *game show*.
> 
> And she's enjoying herself hosting it.


No it's not. It's a *QUIZ *show. Big difference. Joker's Wild is a game show, as is Wheel of Fortune.


----------



## Goober96

TonyTheTiger said:


> No it's not. It's a *QUIZ *show. Big difference. Joker's Wild is a game show, as is Wheel of Fortune.


A quiz show is a type of game show. Both descriptors are correct for Jeopardy.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Goober96 said:


> A quiz show is a type of game show. Both descriptors are correct for Jeopardy.


I respectfully disagree. A game show has an element of luck, whereas a quiz show relies on the contestant's ability to answer questions.

For example, The Weakest Link at first appears to be a quiz show, but the best player can be voted off no matter how good (or bad) they are. That makes it a game show.


----------



## Goober96

TonyTheTiger said:


> I respectfully disagree. A game show has an element of luck, whereas a quiz show relies on the contestant's ability to answer questions.
> 
> For example, The Weakest Link at first appears to be a quiz show, but the best player can be voted off no matter how good (or bad) they are. That makes it a game show.


I realize Wikipedia isn't definitive but... Quiz show (disambiguation)

"A quiz show is a type of game show."


----------



## Goober96

TonyTheTiger said:


> I respectfully disagree. A game show has an element of luck, whereas a quiz show relies on the contestant's ability to answer questions.
> 
> For example, The Weakest Link at first appears to be a quiz show, but the best player can be voted off no matter how good (or bad) they are. That makes it a game show.


Dictionary definition of "game show" (notice the second OR): "a television or radio program in which contestants answer questions or play games of skill or chance in order to win money or other prizes."


----------



## Wil

He said "gaunt."


----------



## HarleyRandom

mattack said:


> It sounded like you wanted to SAVE the recordings. Downloading them from your Tivo will obviously let you do that.


Just save until later, Like "Superstore".


----------



## HarleyRandom

hapster85 said:


> The Gong Show is the bar you set for "respectable"? Lol


No, I said it wasn't.


----------



## HarleyRandom

pdhenry said:


> It's a game show.
> 
> And she's enjoying herself hosting it.


Too much, if you ask me. There's just something that bothers me about the way she smiles. Vanna doing it doesn't bother me, but then Vanna is just eye candy. I don't watch her show anyway because ... well, aside from not being good at hangman I don't get anything from doing it.


----------



## pdhenry

JMHO: Katie Couric's primary job is to expand our horizon of what a Jeopardy host can be so we won't reject the next permanent host just because that host isn't Alex. The details of how she does that job do not matter.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Goober96 said:


> Dictionary definition of "game show" (notice the second OR): "a television or radio program in which contestants answer questions or *play games of skill or chance* in order to win money or other prizes."


STILL different from a quiz show.


----------



## Goober96

TonyTheTiger said:


> STILL different from a quiz show.


That's why I said to pay attention to that OR. A game show is both a quiz show and a game of chance. It's both. I see no need to further argue this point. Have a good day.


----------



## lew

TonyTheTiger said:


> STILL different from a quiz show.


PP cited Wikipedia and dictionary.com

I'll add the definition from Merriam-Webster
*Definition of game show*
*: *a television program on which contestants compete for prizes in a game (such as a quiz)

A quiz show is a type of game show.

Words have meaning. Some people prefer to make up words and definitions.


----------



## trainman

The main reason for a distinction is so that Sony can refer to "Wheel of Fortune" as "America's #1 Game Show" and refer to "Jeopardy!" as "America's #1 Quiz Show."


----------



## astrohip

Holy WTF was that wager?

How do you make it that far, how do you amass over $16,000 in J!, how can you be so smart in so many topics, and not have the slightest effing idea how to wager?

I saw that wager, and knew Dave had survived to play another day. It was a tough FJ, and I knew the leader wasn't going to get it.

I like Katie and the enthusiasm she brings to the game. Perfect for a two week stint.


----------



## Jonathan_S

Also, I'd argue that Jeopardy Daily Doubles do to add an element of chance to the quiz show (getting one at the wrong time, or another player lucking into one, can really impact the outcome of the game). So even _if _an element of chance was a necessary element of a game show Jeopardy would still seem to be a game show.


----------



## heySkippy

There's a huge element of chance in Jeopardy. Less than other game shows, but still there.


----------



## lew

And there is an element of skill in Wheel of Fortune


----------



## MScottC

ThePennyDropped said:


> I think Katie's been a terrific host. She hit the ground running, without needing time to settle in. She comes off as charming and skilled, I think.


Considering she's been a TV reporter/host/anchor for several decades, she had the skill set to hit the ground running. OTOH, based on my own limited experience with her and the 5 year experience of a lot of a lot of my co-workers, she's not the nicest person in the world. She had little time for the people who stood behind her getting her shows on the air.


----------



## ThePennyDropped

MScottC said:


> she's not the nicest person in the world. She had little time for the people who stood behind her getting her shows on the air.


That's a shame, because her image is certainly that of a sweet and caring person.


----------



## LoadStar

TonyTheTiger said:


> STILL different from a quiz show.


I personally would argue we don't (presently) really have any prominent examples of quiz shows that _aren't_ game shows here in the US. In the UK, they have shows like Only Connect, University Challenge, among a few others, where they are only playing for pride, not prize money. Also, there's very little to no chance element involved; it is purely a challenge of knowledge. That is what I would term a quiz show that isn't a game show.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

Why do you think they keep looping in a new “Daily Double” voice over for Katie?


----------



## trainman

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> Why do you think they keep looping in a new "Daily Double" voice over for Katie?


Mike Richards must have decided that the way she was saying it "live" wasn't up to his high standards.


----------



## HarleyRandom

trainman said:


> Mike Richards must have decided that the way she was saying it "live" wasn't up to his high standards.


A number of things she said weren't up to the usual standards. I never cared for the way she said people got the answer wrong. That doesn't make it wrong, but it just seemed strange.

Now that she's gone, I guess she did a good job most of the time.


----------



## MauriAnne

Can someone please clarify the "daily double voice over" for me? I saw this post before I watched Friday's episode and didn't notice anything odd and didn't have previous episodes to check it out. 
TIA.


----------



## trainman

MauriAnne said:


> Can someone please clarify the "daily double voice over" for me? I saw this post before I watched Friday's episode and didn't notice anything odd and didn't have previous episodes to check it out.
> TIA.


I actually didn't notice it on Friday. But over her previous episodes, many times when someone hit a Daily Double and you heard Katie say, "the Daily Double," it sounded a lot like it was a voiceover that was added later, in post-production. (And, in fact, it sounded like they'd only had her record it once, and then used the same clip each time.)


----------



## kdmorse

trainman said:


> I actually didn't notice it on Friday. But over her previous episodes, many times when someone hit a Daily Double and you heard Katie say, "the Daily Double," it sounded a lot like it was a voiceover that was added later, in post-production. (And, in fact, it sounded like they'd only had her record it once, and then used the same clip each time.)


Maybe they decided Friday was her best take, and just copied Fridays clip over all the other days. I've deleted all my recordings, I can't go back and check.

So next week is... Oh god... Dr. Oz...


----------



## stellie93

I just realized when I read this that Friday's Jeopardy was probably available on Youtube. (Ours wasn't on because of Basket Ball). Found it--thanks guys. :up:


----------



## hapster85

kdmorse said:


> So next week is... Oh god... Dr. Oz...


Yeah, as much as I love watching Jeopardy, I think I may just skip the next 2 weeks.


----------



## TonyD79

hapster85 said:


> Yeah, as much as I love watching Jeopardy, I think I may just skip the next 2 weeks.


I am skipping it. Any show that makes Dr Oz look like he knows anything is pure fiction and I like my quiz shows to be based in reality.


----------



## skypros

Cool...... I like Dr. Oz


----------



## hapster85

skypros said:


> Cool...... I like Dr. Oz


We'll try not to hold that against you. Lol


----------



## waynomo

skypros said:


> Cool...... I like Dr. Oz


You realize he's considered a quack by many other doctors?



> After all, Oz has been slammed for "promoting quack treatments and cures," as a group of doctors wrote in a 2015 letter to Columbia University, and in 2014, a study found that "medical research either didn't substantiate - or flat out contradicted - more than half of Oz's recommendations," The Washington Post reported


I liked him at first also. Then he started promoting all sorts of stuff my assumption is they had to fill programs 5 days a week.


----------



## waynomo

Oh yeah. I won't be watching for the next 2 weeks.

I thought it was only me thinking that. Turns out there was talk of it on reddit and other places on line.


----------



## kdmorse

waynomo said:


> I thought it was only me thinking that. Turns out there was talk of it on reddit and other places on line.


Yah, maybe it's just me, let's check the news shall we...

Google News: Dr. Oz
Google News: Jeopardy

Oh My....

(It's not just 'reddit' and other places on line).


----------



## hapster85

I not only changed the channel after Wheel of Fortune, I made sure none of the other 3 tuners were on it either. Lol


----------



## pdhenry

Jeopardy airs on CBS in my market, so it was pre-empted into late night by March Madness for me. If it records it probably will miss Final Jeopardy at the minimum since they just air the overnight programming late.


----------



## MarkofT

With everyone else boycotting the show for the next two weeks, I guess I'll be the only one that knows he sucked. And the charity he picked was his own, Healthcorps. There was just something in his tone that sounded hyper critical. And he seems to have trouble reading things out loud.


----------



## Worf

Now I'm curious to see the ratings. Between people boycotting and people just being turned off by his performance, well...

I pity the contestants, they're the ones who had to suffer through him.


----------



## astrohip

I'll watch regardless. I'm not a Oz-fan, but I'll still watch.

He's my least favorite so far, but it was his first day. I'll see how it goes as he gets some shows under his belt. And to ditto @MarkofT, I was very disappointed to see him pick a personal charity. If you're going to pick one close to your heart, go with a well-known one, not a small nepotistic one that stinks of cronyism.

On another board (not TV or Jeopardy related), which has a much broader base of users, and far more right-wingers than here*, a lot of people boycotted Katie. She's too liberal and MSM for them. To be fair, there are a lot that don't like Oz either.

* It's not a right-wing forum, just more representative of American demographics than TCF, which leans strongly left.


----------



## Howie

I thought he was OK, but I didn't have any preconceived opinions of him. I've never watched him very much over the years. I was aware that people don't like him, but I don't really know the reasons why.


----------



## madscientist

Weirdly, my TiVo didn't record yesterday's episode. Maybe it was preempted locally for some reason? Or maybe my TiVo decided I didn't really want to watch that 

I was going to watch one, just to see how bad it was.


----------



## Bruce24

madscientist said:


> Weirdly, my TiVo didn't record yesterday's episode. Maybe it was preempted locally for some reason? Or maybe my TiVo decided I didn't really want to watch that
> 
> I was going to watch one, just to see how bad it was.


Last week during Jeopardy my local CBS crawled a message about moving the Friday and Monday shows to a different station because of NCAA basketball, so I set up manual recordings. I'm imagine something similar will happen this week.


----------



## HarleyRandom

MarkofT said:


> With everyone else boycotting the show for the next two weeks, I guess I'll be the only one that knows he sucked. And the charity he picked was his own, Healthcorps. There was just something in his tone that sounded hyper critical. And he seems to have trouble reading things out loud.


I didn't like him either. He is good at talking to the people when they're not playing. I thought Couric was too perky in those situations. I don't like either of them when a contestant responds incorrectly, but Oz just makes it sound like he's criticizing them.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

To be fair, I thought Alex was smug for the first couple decades. I don't know who changed, him or me. I suspect a little of both.


----------



## stellie93

I didn't know him at all, but he seemed ok to me. I'd rather just get on with a new host whoever it is so we can start getting used to them.


----------



## madscientist

Watched Oz last night. Definitely the worst guest host so far. I will admit I usually FF through the chit-chat with the contestants, so there's only so much damage he can do to the game the way I watch it


----------



## DancnDude

I watched him last night as well. He's terrible. I can't stand his voice. If it were just me I'd probably just ignore these two weeks and my wife hates him as well but I think she like Jeopardy enough to watch despite this guy. 

But the champ is interesting, how he buzzes in and pauses a moment before starting to talk with the whole response. Whereas most people buzz in and immediately say "who is" or "what is" and then the pause if they are thinking.


----------



## Regina

DancnDude said:


> I watched him last night as well. He's terrible. I can't stand his voice. If it were just me I'd probably just ignore these two weeks and my wife hates him as well but I think she like Jeopardy enough to watch despite this guy.
> 
> But the champ is interesting, how he buzzes in and pauses a moment before starting to talk with the whole response. Whereas most people buzz in and immediately say "who is" or "what is" and then the pause if they are thinking.


My mother commented on Dr Oz' voice-she doesn't like it-says it's "weak."

And I recall that Ken Jennings did the "buzz in, think, then answer" quite a bit. Paid off for him-seems like it paid off for this current champ too. We'll see how he does today!


----------



## OhFiddle

My mom commented that she thought something was "off" with the current champ because of how long he was taking to answer. I said that to me it seemed like he was being very careful and possibly re-reading the clue before answering so he didn't make a mistake. Some contestants just seem to blurt out something so quickly and then immediately realize they'd misheard/read the question. Although if everyone paused that much before answering, they wouldn't even make it through half the board I guess!

So frustrating when they don't even take a moment to re-read a daily double or even final Jeopardy, where they really do have the time to do so. Like, that last final about the Olympics. I couldn't believe the one woman thought they wanted the city name instead of the number of years! The city was already basically named in the clue. That was a real flub!

I'm not a fan of Dr. Oz's voice either, although he does seem to make an effort to slow down and annunciate more when actually reading the clues. It might be hard for them to find a new host that is likeable, articulate, has a pleasant voice, and of course wants the job. I've always liked Mike Rowe's voice and personality, but he's a bit of a ham I think and might draw focus away from the game. I'd also thought Aisha Tyler would be good at it.


----------



## astrohip

DancnDude said:


> But the champ is interesting, how he buzzes in and pauses a moment before starting to talk with the whole response.


Drives me nuts. Notice how many clues were left unrevealed. He's slowing down game play.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Regina said:


> My mother commented on Dr Oz' voice-she doesn't like it-says it's "weak."


I have the opposite problem with him. Too strong.


----------



## Lady Honora

TonyD79 said:


> I am skipping it. Any show that makes Dr Oz look like he knows anything is pure fiction and I like my quiz shows to be based in reality.


TONYD79 - You're cutting off you nose to spite your face. Watch for the game play. He's only reading the answers, and you know he has questions in front of him.


----------



## Lady Honora

astrohip said:


> Drives me nuts. Notice how many clues were left unrevealed. He's slowing down game play.


Although the whine in her voice got on my nerves, at least Katie kept things moving. I think there were only 1 or 2 questions left on the board in each of her weeks.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> Drives me nuts. Notice how many clues were left unrevealed. He's slowing down game play.
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Honora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although the whine in her voice got on my nerves, at least Katie kept things moving. I think there were only 1 or 2 questions left on the board in each of her weeks.
Click to expand...

You may have misinterpreted my post. I was referring to the current champ, not the guest host.

He

is

driving

me nuts.


----------



## DevdogAZ

OhFiddle said:


> So frustrating when they don't even take a moment to re-read a daily double or even final Jeopardy, where they really do have the time to do so. Like, that last final about the Olympics. I couldn't believe the one woman thought they wanted the city name instead of the number of years! The city was already basically named in the clue. That was a real flub!


That was really surprising to see a contestant, especially a defending champion, so badly misread/misunderstand the answer for FJ. I wonder if she would have known the correct question if she had read the question properly (not that it would have mattered, since it was a runaway).


----------



## kdmorse

DevdogAZ said:


> That was really surprising to see a contestant, especially a defending champion, so badly misread/misunderstand the answer for FJ. I wonder if she would have known the correct question if she had read the question properly (not that it would have mattered, since it was a runaway).


I found all three this week to be a little bit 'trappy' in the sense that you could easily focus on the effect instead of the company, the city instead of the elapsed time, or the Play name instead of the first line of the play. FJ's are usually not quite as long, wordy, and trixy as they have been this week.

But that's life.


----------



## astrohip

Wednesday's FJ: INTERNATIONAL BUSINESS

FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE
The "effect" named for this company founded in 1943 refers to increased value of a product to a consumer whose own labor is needed


Spoiler: Correct response



IKEA



.
.
spoiler alert: I'm going to use the answer below...
.
.

Has anyone ever heard of the "IKEA Effect"? I thought the answer was fairly obvious, but have never heard it called by that name.


----------



## pdhenry

I thought it was an easy glean.


----------



## TonyD79

Lady Honora said:


> TONYD79 - You're cutting off you nose to spite your face. Watch for the game play. He's only reading the answers, and you know he has questions in front of him.


No I am not. There will be plenty of jeopardy after he is gone and it is not essential to watch every show to enjoy the program. I don't suffer fools.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Has anyone ever heard of the "IKEA Effect"? I thought the answer was fairly obvious, but have never heard it called by that name.


All I've ever heard about IKEA is that people find it very difficult to put their stuff together and I can't imagine anyone feeling appreciative of having made the effort, except maybe the few people who, knowing it's so hard, found they could do it.

I don't buy anything that has to be put together if I can help it. I got a neighbor to help me when I bought a chair to watch TV in (old one appeared ready to fall apart). I got lucky when I needed a new computer chair and the one I liked was the last one in the store and already put together since it was the sample. Then it caused me a lot of pain and I had to get a plain chair which was already together. Not comfortable but at least I can move my leg in such a way I don't have that pain.

I could do it now since I know how but Spectrum or Time Warner, whichever one it was at the time, gave me a "tuning adapter" when I asked for it. I had seen the one that had to be used with a TiVo which I sent back because I didn't know how to hook it up to the Internet and I bought one which could be used with a phone line instead. They sent a man who called my machine a "TriVo" so I knew he couldn't do it. He didn't know it was the wrong part. This was a professional, and I'm supposed to know how?


----------



## getbak

astrohip said:


> Has anyone ever heard of the "IKEA Effect"? I thought the answer was fairly obvious, but have never heard it called by that name.


It looks like the term was first used in late 2011, so it's easy to understand why it isn't more-widely known: IKEA effect - Wikipedia

I think the general principle behind it has been around much longer though, just this set of researchers decided to call it that. As you say, it was relatively easy to figure out from context.

The only other option I considered was Betty Crocker because of the old story about how when the Betty Crocker mixes were first introduced, you just had to add water and they didn't sell very well; then they changed the recipe requiring you to add water and an egg and it became a success. I thought that would have fit with the clue.

When I remembered the category was International Business, I settled on Ikea.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> All I've ever heard about IKEA is that people find it very difficult to put their stuff together and I can't imagine anyone feeling appreciative of having made the effort, except maybe the few people who, knowing it's so hard, found they could do it.


I enjoy putting IKEA furniture together. I don't think it's difficult at all.


----------



## hapster85

DevdogAZ said:


> I enjoy putting IKEA furniture together. I don't think it's difficult at all.


Well, can't say I enjoy it, but it's certainly no harder than any other furniture that requires assembly.


----------



## madscientist

"IKEA effect" was an answer in the NYTimes crossword just last week, and the clue was very close to the one they gave for Jeapordy, so I knew it immediately . However, I never heard of it before that.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Unfortunately. all three were right yesterday. If the returning champion had wagered correctly, all he would have needed was for the other two to get it wrong and base their wager on having to be right.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> Unfortunately. all three were right yesterday. If the returning champion had wagered correctly, all he would have needed was for the other two to get it wrong and base their wager on having to be right.


Let us be thankful he is no longer the returning champion. Rarely has there been a more irritating contestant.


----------



## madscientist

The thing that always made me laugh was how he went full Rambo on his button sometimes. I mean I've seen people click on it madly but this was a whole other level .


----------



## skypros

DevdogAZ said:


> I enjoy putting IKEA furniture together. I don't think it's difficult at all.


I agree.... It is kinda fun, Like a puzzle..... that you get rewarded by when done.


----------



## astrohip

skypros said:


> I agree.... It is kinda fun, Like a puzzle..... that you get rewarded by when done.


The IKEA Effect!!


----------



## Worf

I never saw what was so hard about putting Ikea furniture together. The instructions don't have words, but the illustrations are pretty self-explanatory to me. About the only trouble comes from when a piece has a nice side and an ugly side and you have to figure out which way it's supposed to go.

And I've even moved with the stuff - taken it apart and put it together without the instructions because those are long gone now.

That includes the "systems" as well where everything is sold by the piece and you need to have 3 of one piece, 1 of another, and 2 packets of parts, and other things because it consists of various parts you can put together in various ways to be flexible. (Though admittedly, in the store figuring out the parts you needed was the hard part).


----------



## Saturn_V

Worf said:


> I never saw what was so hard about putting Ikea furniture together. The instructions don't have words, but the illustrations are pretty self-explanatory to me. About the only trouble comes from when a piece has a nice side and an ugly side and you have to figure out which way it's supposed to go.


A lot of the larger pieces need two sets of hands. That's been my only issue with RTA furniture, (Ikea or not) not all of it is suitable for solo assembly. Ikea instructions are usually good about stating you need a second person- but I've had JERKER desks that were neigh impossible for one person.


----------



## astrohip

Prepped? Rodgers tried to 'crush' 'Jeopardy!' role










How did Aaron Rodgers prepare for his two-week run as "Jeopardy!" guest host?

Exactly how you would expect the Green Bay Packers quarterback to do it: like he was preparing for the Tampa Bay Buccaneers in the NFC Championship Game.

Even though Rodgers has watched hundreds of episodes and was a celebrity contestant in 2015, he went back to the film.

Rodgers announced in January that he would be a guest host as the show found ways to replace host Alex Trebek, who died of cancer at age 80 on Nov. 8. Rodgers said the two weeks of episodes were taped over two days in February. The first episode airs Monday in syndication.

"I watched hours and hours and hours of episodes," Rodgers said in a phone interview Friday. "Luckily Netflix has a few seasons, and I went back to DVR. But I had to watch from a different perspective -- from Alex's perspective. I couldn't watch it as a fan anymore.

"I took pages and pages and pages of notes. I wrote down every affirmative that he said to any type of clue. I wrote down how he would respond if they didn't get it right. I wrote down beat points of the show. I wrote down all the different ways he would take it to break. I wrote down the stuff that he said coming out of break. Literally, I studied for this like no other. I wanted to absolutely just crush it."


----------



## TonyTheTiger

No-one could possibly be as bad as the previous guest host, could they?


----------



## astrohip

Just looking at his two weeks of guest hosting, ignoring any personal likes or dislikes, I thought Dr. Oz did a decent job as host.


----------



## heySkippy

It'll be nice to have Jeopardy back in my life.


----------



## stellie93

I know nothing about Dr. Oz but I didn't have any problem with him as host. Not that he was awesome or anything, but not annoying.


----------



## Saturn_V

heySkippy said:


> It'll be nice to have Jeopardy back in my life.


I'm not watching Jeopardy again until this cavalcade of guest hosts ends.

Or my Kickstarter for cloning Alex Trebek fully funds. Whichever comes first.


----------



## HarleyRandom

stellie93 said:


> I know nothing about Dr. Oz but I didn't have any problem with him as host. Not that he was awesome or anything, but not annoying.


I found him annoying but I liked him better than Katie when he talked to the contestants.

Doonesbury by Garry Trudeau for April 04, 2021 - GoComics

I already knew the outcome for Wednesday so I was amazed when I saw the scores at the end of Double Jeopardy. I watched three at once because I was way behind with not enough time on any of the nights to watch a half hour of anything from that night. I knew there was going to be strategy and luck involved.


----------



## astrohip




----------



## wmcbrine

I never thought I'd miss Dr. Oz.


----------



## pdhenry

Aaron was OK but about as low-key as any TV host I've ever seen.


----------



## Worf

Yeah, talk about a low-energy host. I hope he perks up a bit more.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> View attachment 58882


So is this man a kicker?

I know what he isn't. A host. I take allergy medicine this time of year which makes me sleepy. However, if you don't have allergies, spend some time listening to this guy host.


----------



## HarleyRandom

The one good thing about Katie Couric is she's pretty. I just saw this. Katie Couric's makeup-free photos embrace aging. How to do the same (usatoday.com)


----------



## hapster85

wmcbrine said:


> I never thought I'd miss Dr. Oz.


Nothing on earth could make me miss him.

I thought Rodgers did fine. Yes, he's low key, and out of his element. But he did fine as a guest.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lambertman

He was low-key, but he knew to call round 1 "The Jeopardy! round" and not just "let's play Jeopardy!" like Katie and Quack did, and he quickly noted that the player with the first daily double could wager more than he had. He truly did prepare for this. I appreciate that.


----------



## LoadStar

HarleyRandom said:


> So is this man a kicker?


Quarterback for the Green Bay Packers.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

LoadStar said:


> Quarterback for the Green Bay Packers.


Nevermind that. More importantly, he dates interesting ladies that are more than just arm candy. I'm not sure if that's typical for athletes.


----------



## TonyD79

HarleyRandom said:


> So is this man a kicker?
> 
> I know what he isn't. A host. I take allergy medicine this time of year which makes me sleepy. However, if you don't have allergies, spend some time listening to this guy host.


The final jeopardy response refers to a decision by his coach to kick a field goal rather than let Rodgers try to score a touchdown late in a game.


----------



## mattack

getbak said:


> The only other option I considered was Betty Crocker because of the old story about how when the Betty Crocker mixes were first introduced, you just had to add water and they didn't sell very well; then they changed the recipe requiring you to add water and an egg and it became a success. I thought that would have fit with the clue.


That's annoying, since I'd probably "make" (aka mix and put in oven!) a cake once in a while if you just had to add water. Heck, I have at least two cake mix boxes in my cabinet (birthday freebies from a grocery store), but haven't made them since I don't have eggs!


----------



## TonyD79

getbak said:


> It looks like the term was first used in late 2011, so it's easy to understand why it isn't more-widely known: IKEA effect - Wikipedia
> 
> I think the general principle behind it has been around much longer though, just this set of researchers decided to call it that. As you say, it was relatively easy to figure out from context.
> 
> The only other option I considered was Betty Crocker because of the old story about how when the Betty Crocker mixes were first introduced, you just had to add water and they didn't sell very well; then they changed the recipe requiring you to add water and an egg and it became a success. I thought that would have fit with the clue.
> 
> When I remembered the category was International Business, I settled on Ikea.


According to Snopes, that story isn't true.

Requiring an Egg Made Instant Cake Mixes Sell? | Snopes.com


----------



## HarleyRandom

TonyD79 said:


> The final jeopardy response refers to a decision by his coach to kick a field goal rather than let Rodgers try to score a touchdown late in a game.


Got it. I thought he looked like someone who would play a position where he needed to be big, and a kicker wouldn't have to be.


----------



## HarleyRandom

lambertman said:


> He was low-key, but he knew to call round 1 "The Jeopardy! round" and not just "let's play Jeopardy!" like Katie and Quack did, and he quickly noted that the player with the first daily double could wager more than he had. He truly did prepare for this. I appreciate that.


I also noticed he was the first guest host to say "could not be caught".

I'm a day behind so I could watch two other shows.


----------



## Worf

He's actually growing on me. A bit low key at the beginning, but now he seems to have found his stride and is actually improving greatly. Monday was awful, but Tuesday was an improvement, and Wednesday I could watch him. Seems more perky and alive. Probably just a rough start.


----------



## astrohip

I like him, but he takes some getting used to. His hosting persona is so different than what we're used to in a game show quiz show Jeopardy! host that at first it's slightly disconcerting. But as @Worf notes, he grows on you. And he's not afraid to throw in a comment now & then, which many other hosts would not do (sackbut: "I didn't know that either").


----------



## astrohip

I like him, but he takes some getting used to. His hosting persona is so different than what we're used to in a game show quiz show Jeopardy! host that at first it's slightly disconcerting. But as @Worf notes, he grows on you. And he's not afraid to throw in a comment now & then, which many other hosts would not do (sackbut: "I didn't know that either").


----------



## hapster85

He's the first guest host to not have previous experience as a TV personality. He's accustomed to giving interviews, but that's a whole other ballgame.


----------



## DVR_Dave

astrohip said:


> And he's not afraid to throw in a comment now & then, which many other hosts would not do (sackbut: "I didn't know that either").


I'm sure he is very familiar with a different version of sackbut (getting sacked on his butt).


----------



## MauriAnne

I thought it was kind of cute that the answer to Aaron's first show's Final Jeopardy was Mr. Rogers. If it hadn't been for the field goal answer, I bet that would have been commented on.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I found him easier to take the last two nights, both of which I watched last night so I could watch two one-hour shows Tuesday. 

My Roamio gave the Wednesday episode title as "Aaron Rodgers" and the episode summary explained who he was. All the other episodes recently have had the original air date as their title.


----------



## TonyD79

Day one was super low key. Day two better. He is a real lover of jeopardy. You can tell. Turd Ferguson reference.


----------



## Regina

SIGH-last night, if 3rd place had not risked anything, she would have won! 

A triple stumper in FJ - one of several here recently!

I told her not to bet anything, but I guess she didn't hear me!


----------



## HarleyRandom

TonyD79 said:


> Day one was super low key. Day two better. He is a real lover of jeopardy. You can tell. Turd Ferguson reference.


I'm pretty sure the show is rated TV-G and he shouldn't have done that.

Having said that, one episode some years ago was sort of a "Best of" and had as many naughty moments as I have ever seen in one episode and probably should have gotten a TV-PG. it did not.


----------



## TonyD79

HarleyRandom said:


> I'm pretty sure the show is rated TV-G and he shouldn't have done that.


Huh? He was referencing an SNL character name from the celebrity jeopardy skits. It's a name.


----------



## kdmorse

Did the next round of guest hosts get posted here yet?

Anderson Cooper: April 19 – 30
Bill Whitaker: May 3 – 14
Mayim Bialik: May 31 – June 11


----------



## mattack

HarleyRandom said:


> Having said that, one episode some years ago was sort of a "Best of" and had as many naughty moments as I have ever seen in one episode and probably should have gotten a TV-PG. it did not.


I don't remember what it was, but there was one moment that IMHO finally beat it out, but for a long time, Ken Jennings of all people said the raciest thing on Jeopardy.. and I'm not going to look it up, so I might not be exactly correct.. but from memory..

Alex: This garden implement can mean a loose woman.
Ken: What is a hoe? ('ho')
WRONG
(the correct one was "what is a rake")
and one of the other contestants was IIRC a pastor or a priest, and they said they would have said the same thing (hoe).

oh, and they finally referenced this on The Chase too.


----------



## astrohip

Close...

Ken: "I'll take Tool Time for $200."
Alex Trebek: "This term for a gardening implement can also mean an immoral pleasure seeker."
Ken: "What is a hoe?"
Alex: "No." *audience cracks up* "Whoa. Whooooaaa. They teach you that in Utah schools?"
Other guy: "What is a rake?"
Alex: "Correct, select again."


----------



## Worf

kdmorse said:


> Did the next round of guest hosts get posted here yet?
> 
> Anderson Cooper: April 19 - 30
> Bill Whitaker: May 3 - 14
> Mayim Bialik: May 31 - June 11


I saw that, but they said nothing of who's hosting May 17 through 28... wonder who coudl be doing those 2 weeks.


----------



## HarleyRandom

mattack said:


> I don't remember what it was, but there was one moment that IMHO finally beat it out, but for a long time, Ken Jennings of all people said the raciest thing on Jeopardy.. and I'm not going to look it up, so I might not be exactly correct.. but from memory..
> 
> Alex: This garden implement can mean a loose woman.
> Ken: What is a hoe? ('ho')
> WRONG
> (the correct one was "what is a rake")
> and one of the other contestants was IIRC a pastor or a priest, and they said they would have said the same thing (hoe).
> 
> oh, and they finally referenced this on The Chase too.


Someone also mentioned that sitcom that won so many awards but that was the wrong response.


----------



## Neenahboy

Does anyone else now think less of LeVar Burton because of the degree to which he's shamelessly and publicly campaigning for this thing? It really rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## hapster85

Neenahboy said:


> Does anyone else now think less of LeVar Burton because of the degree to which he's shamelessly and publicly campaigning for this thing? It really rubs me the wrong way.


I've seem him retweet a couple of things that others have posted. Has he done more than that?


----------



## lambertman

I am...quite surprised, yes. Unless it means he’s already been selected to do so, and is just drumming up interest ahead of the announcement?


----------



## DevdogAZ

lambertman said:


> I am...quite surprised, yes. Unless it means he's already been selected to do so, and is just drumming up interest ahead of the announcement?


I can't imagine they'll just announce someone randomly without them having done one of these stints as a guest host. That would just be super weird decision making by the producers.


----------



## hapster85

DevdogAZ said:


> I can't imagine they'll just announce someone randomly without them having done one of these stints as a guest host. That would just be super weird decision making by the producers.


I think the guest hosts are to fill the gap, not tryouts for the position.


----------



## DevdogAZ

hapster85 said:


> I think the guest hosts are to fill the gap, not tryouts for the position.


I don't think they're "tryouts" for most of the guests. But just like Ken Jennings and Mike Richards did guest stints and are at/near the top of the list for permanent hosts, I would be surprised if they didn't do the same for anyone else being seriously considered.


----------



## hapster85

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't think they're "tryouts" for most of the guests. But just like Ken Jennings and Mike Richards did guest stints and are at/near the top of the list for permanent hosts, I would be surprised if they didn't do the same for anyone else being seriously considered.


There's been lots of speculation, especially on social media, but that's all it's been so far. I don't think there's been any official word from Sony on who is being considered. I wouldn't expect an announcement until the show goes on hiatus this summer.


----------



## lew

Neenahboy said:


> Does anyone else now think less of LeVar Burton because of the degree to which he's shamelessly and publicly campaigning for this thing? It really rubs me the wrong way.


+ 1


hapster85 said:


> I've seem him retweet a couple of things that others have posted. Has he done more than that?


Interview on ew.com
Started a petition on change.org already has over 200k signers


hapster85 said:


> I think the guest hosts are to fill the gap, not tryouts for the position.


Probably most of them

Edited to add link
LeVar Burton wants 'Jeopardy' producers to know he's the best person to host


----------



## Worf

I think the search for the next host is ongoing. The reason for the guest hosts is to provide for show continuity while it happens. I mean, in normal times they'd probably suspend taping and air old episodes, but these aren't normal times. It's probably convenient they can get guest hosts in at the same time.

I'm thinking there's a good chunk of the population that's just happy there's one thing they can still count on - Jeopardy! will be on right after Wheel of Fortune, and in the topsy-turvy world we're in right now, it's a reliable anchor fo life.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Worf said:


> I think the search for the next host is ongoing. The reason for the guest hosts is to provide for show continuity while it happens. I mean, in normal times they'd probably suspend taping and air old episodes, but these aren't normal times. It's probably convenient they can get guest hosts in at the same time.
> 
> I'm thinking there's a good chunk of the population that's just happy there's one thing they can still count on - *Jeopardy! will be on right after Wheel of Fortune*, and in the topsy-turvy world we're in right now, it's a reliable anchor fo life.


Actually, in some markets, it's the other way round and Jeopardy! is first! My FiL in Florida often would comment on what happened in the show before it aired here in GA.

As far as a new permanent host is concerned, none will be good enough - merely adequate - because they're NOT ALEX!


----------



## astrohip

Worf said:


> I'm thinking there's a good chunk of the population that's just happy there's one thing they can still count on - Jeopardy! will be on right after Wheel of Fortune


In my market (Houston), they're not even on the same channel. J! airs at 11:30am on the ABC affiliate, and WoF at 6:30pm on the CBS affiliate.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Worf said:


> Jeopardy! will be on right after Wheel of Fortune


For me it's the other way around though I only watch the one.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Reliable Sources with Brian Stelter

Great podcast episode all about Jeopardy!, the guest hosts, and the search for a new permanent host.


----------



## wmcbrine

lew said:


> Started a petition on change.org already has over 200k signers


He didn't start that. It was started by someone named Joshua Sanders.


----------



## lew

wmcbrine said:


> He didn't start that. It was started by someone named Joshua Sanders.


My bad. He didn't start it but he's sharing a link and is kind of promoting it


----------



## Wil

wmcbrine said:


> He didn't start that. It was started by someone named Joshua Sanders.


I don't care what the facts are. Jennings and Richards both want it too, but you don't see them being uppity about it.


----------



## Mabes

DevdogAZ said:


> Reliable Sources with Brian Stelter
> 
> Great podcast episode all about Jeopardy!, the guest hosts, and the search for a new permanent host.


I listened for a while but got distracted, did she have a guess for permanent host?


----------



## pdhenry

Wil said:


> I don't care what the facts are. Jennings and Richards both want it too, but you don't see them being uppity about it.


In a conversation about three individuals, I'm not sure I'd ever choose to use the term uppity to refer to the one who's black...


----------



## wmcbrine

lew said:


> My bad. He didn't start it but he's sharing a link and is kind of promoting it


I feel like most anyone would do that -- he's acknowledging his fans.


----------



## Wil

pdhenry said:


> In a conversation about three individuals, I'm not sure I'd ever choose to use the term uppity to refer to the one who's black...


Let me hang a lantern on it.

We have three individuals, each making no bones about the fact they want the job, but for two of them that's just fine & dandy and only _one_ is being raked over the coals (not so much here but all over; for example accused of starting a petition and shamelessly and publicly campaigning for this thing). Let's just hang the word on it so we can see what's going on.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Mabes said:


> I listened for a while but got distracted, did she have a guess for permanent host?


No, she doesn't make any predictions. But I think she said Ken Jennings has been presumed as the front-runner since before Alex died. She did talk about her interview with Aaron Rodgers and being surprised about how much he actually wanted the job (I figured that wouldn't even be a possibility due to his "day job.")


----------



## Worf

It's interesting, because LeVar Burton was among the top contenders for a replacement host - along with Ken Jennings and a few others. Yet he's not on the guest host list. 

I don't blame him. He was in top 3 or top 5 potential replacement hosts, and the rest of them are on the schedule. Of course, a perfectly innocent reason might be he has a crappy agent or Sony blackballed his agent...


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

I think Lavar would be an excellent host. I can't think of a specific example, but I feel like he has hosted or narrated a bunch of PBS type shows. Maybe he's done all the other projects that interest him and wants to settle down?

I do worry that a bunch of the potential candidates (as suggested by the public) are getting up there in age. Levar is 64, which is the age Johnny Carson was when he retired IIRC. I don't think many people would want to hang around until 80 like Alex did.


----------



## DevdogAZ

The Levar Burton thing brings up an interesting issue. Not a single one of the guest hosts so far has been black, and only one of the announced ones going forward is (Bill Whitaker from 60 Minutes).


----------



## mattack

I'm way behind in my recordings again, but finally got into the Mike Richards episodes. He seemed a little bit stiff at first, but he's pretty good. I think it was that Reliable Sources episode where I found it out, but I hadn't realized he actually has hosted things before.. since they announced him as executive producer, I thought he was just a behind the scenes guy.

It's interesting to see the different guest hosts' personalities in adding comments after a wrong answer or more info, etc.. I can't think of specific examples, but Mike said a few things that were interesting. I was already used to Ken's personality.


----------



## DancnDude

DevdogAZ said:


> No, she doesn't make any predictions. But I think she said Ken Jennings has been presumed as the front-runner since before Alex died. She did talk about her interview with Aaron Rodgers and being surprised about how much he actually wanted the job (I figured that wouldn't even be a possibility due to his "day job.")


He absolutely wants the job. 


Aaron Rodgers said:


> "I don't think I'd need to give up football to do it," Rodgers said of hosting. "They film 46 days a year. I worked 187 this year in Green Bay. That gives me 178 days to do 'Jeopardy!' So I feel like I could fit 46 into that 178 and make it work. It would be a dream job for sure, and I'm not shy at all about saying I want the job. That's how I went into it. I want an opportunity to be in the mix."


----------



## hapster85

DancnDude said:


> He absolutely wants the job.


Interesting, but not surprising, I guess. He's 37, so so the number of years he has remaining as quarterback are pretty limited.


----------



## lambertman

In other host campaign news, Mark L. Walberg - of "The Price is Right LIVE" touring theater show, "Antiques Roadshow" and "Temptation Island" - has tweeted that he wants into the mix.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381300382580633602
I liked him as host of "Russian Roulette" but he wouldn't be my first choice here.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Aaron Rodgers doesn't have the personality to host.

I can't say I'd be comfortable with LeVar Burton but I'd have to see him. He has such a sophisticated style of acting that doesn't seem like it would be right for hosting this show. People complained before Dr. Oz that they didn't like eh idea of him saying how much he knows. It's sort of like that.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Dr. Oz allegedly made fun of 'Jeopardy!' contestants


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

HarleyRandom said:


> Aaron Rodgers doesn't have the personality to host.


Disagree. In the role of host, I really don't think you are really supposed spice anything up. Aaron seems sufficiently charming.


----------



## stellie93

I didn't think I would like Aaron Rodgers as a host, but I think he's really good. It helps to have questions with the answer Green Bay so he can be offended when no one guesses it.


----------



## astrohip




----------



## Worf

Yes, I'm liking Aaron Rodgers. Admittedly the first few days were rough but he seems pleasant and decent.

And yes, that question and the next one were funny.


----------



## astrohip

There were two captioning errors yesterday. Normally not worth mentioning, as shows have CC errors all the time. But Jeopardy has been renowned for their captioning accuracy. I can count on two fingers the number of captioning errors I can recall over the years. Now I need four fingers.

The "Wailing Wall" clue was captioned as "Whaling Wall". And another clue that had a two word proper noun (can't recall it now) only had the first word capitalized, the second word was lower case.

Again, this is so rare that when it does happen, one notices.

Oh, and I am liking AR more each day. He is rapidly becoming my favorite so far.


----------



## hapster85

He seems much more at ease this week. For only being his second day on the job, he's adapted quickly.


----------



## lambertman

Worf said:


> I saw that, but they said nothing of who's hosting May 17 through 28... wonder who coudl be doing those 2 weeks.


Now we know. Buzzy Cohen will host the Tournament of Champions those two weeks.


----------



## realityboy

HarleyRandom said:


> Dr. Oz allegedly made fun of 'Jeopardy!' contestants


I don't care for Oz, but I'm not sure if, 'I can't believe they didn't get this one.' really qualifies as making fun of the contestants.


----------



## lambertman

realityboy said:


> I don't care for Oz, but I'm not sure if, 'I can't believe they didn't get this one.' really qualifies as making fun of the contestants.


Exactly. It's the clickbatiest of all clickbait bullfunkery.


----------



## DevdogAZ

realityboy said:


> I don't care for Oz, but I'm not sure if, 'I can't believe they didn't get this one.' really qualifies as making fun of the contestants.


Especially when the contestant then makes fun of Oz for not being able to pronounce antidisestablishmentarianism. Pot, meet Kettle.


----------



## astrohip

Why Aaron Rodgers covered 'Jeopardy!' podium in sticky notes


----------



## HarleyRandom

realityboy said:


> I don't care for Oz, but I'm not sure if, 'I can't believe they didn't get this one.' really qualifies as making fun of the contestants.


I agree.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Chester_Lampwick said:


> Disagree. In the role of host, I really don't think you are really supposed spice anything up. Aaron seems sufficiently charming.


I'm a week behind. Maybe he's getting better. I saw signs in the latest episode I actually had time to watch.

The name "Pasquale" makes me think of the comic strip character Gumbo. Amazingly his name rhymed with Gumbo.


----------



## astrohip

Jeopardy! All-Star Buzzy Cohen to Host Tournament of Champions in May

Buzzy Cohen will invite some of _Jeopardy!_'s best players to buzz in, when he guest-hosts next month's Tournament of Champions.

In episodes airing May 17-28, 15 top competitors will face off for the $250,000 grand prize, which will be matched and donated to the Hope of the Valley Trebek Center for the Homeless.

Cohen first appeared on the quizzer in 2016, when he amassed $164,603 in winnings over nine games. He returned in 2017 to win the Tournament of Champions, and in 2019 he served a team captain for the show's All-Star Games. (Since hosting duties require him to work closely with _Jeop!_'s writers and producers, Cohen will no longer be eligible to compete in regular tournaments.)

"Buzzy has been where each of these champions is, so it'll be comforting for the contestants to see a familiar face behind the lectern," exec producer Mike Richards said in a statement. "We will miss seeing him compete, but we look forward to seeing how he uses his quick wit and personality as guest host."


----------



## Wil

astrohip said:


> Cohen first appeared on the quizzer in 2016, when he amassed $164,603 in winnings over nine games


I had forgotten it was only nine games. That's not a lot of games for such a good player.

It occurs to me the there have been some really astonishingly good players who won 2-3 games, lost by a fluke, and were never heard from again. Time & again I've seen players whom I thought would be settling in for long runs but a nothing player gets hot, wins one & out, and that superior player is lost to history.

I'd like to see a tournament some day of "sleepers." Have a committee of experts go over the tapes and find a group of some of those great players who didn't qualify for additional appearances. Of course I watch this so haphazardly that maybe something like that has already been done.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wil said:


> I had forgotten it was only nine games. That's not a lot of games for such a good player.
> 
> It occurs to me the there have been some really astonishingly good players who won 2-3 games, lost by a fluke, and were never heard from again. Time & again I've seen players whom I thought would be settling in for long runs but a nothing player gets hot, wins one & out, and that superior player is lost to history.
> 
> I'd like to see a tournament some day of "sleepers." Have a committee of experts go over the tapes and find a group of some of those great players who didn't qualify for additional appearances. Of course I watch this so haphazardly that maybe something like that has already been done.


I like this idea. I have a family friend who is one of the smartest people I know. She got her shot to be on the show during James Holzhauer's run, so nobody would ever know how good she might have been had she not been up against one of the greatest players ever. Although since she didn't even win a single game, she still probably wouldn't qualify for the Sleepers tournament you're proposing.


----------



## Wil

DevdogAZ said:


> since she didn't even win a single game, she still probably wouldn't qualify for the Sleeper's tournament you're proposing.


Actually, I don't know if it was here or some other forum, I once proposed a tournament of "The Best of Ken Jennings' Victims." Idea could be expanded to include James' as well! Maybe even Ken's Victims vs. James' Victims. I know the game is tradition-rich (its viewers tend not to like gimmicks) but maybe too tradition-bound; I've always felt that there is more potential flexibility than the show runners are willing to take advantage of.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> There were two captioning errors yesterday. Normally not worth mentioning, as shows have CC errors all the time. But Jeopardy has been renowned for their captioning accuracy. I can count on two fingers the number of captioning errors I can recall over the years. Now I need four fingers.
> 
> The "Wailing Wall" clue was captioned as "Whaling Wall". And another clue that had a two word proper
> noun (can't recall it now) only had the first word capitalized, the second word was lower case.


yeah, I've noticed a bunch lately. They used to be extremely good at it. Maybe your "another" one, but I remember one where they showed a compound word as two separate words or vice versa.. and a couple of other "typo" kind of errors, that I expect in other shows all the time, but not on Jeopardy!

Usually even if one of the non-onscreen contestants laughs or coughs, the captions point that out.


----------



## astrohip

Yesterday (Wed), when Kari said make it a true DD in the regular J! round, the captions said a "to Daily Double".


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

astrohip said:


> Yesterday (Wed), when Kari said make it a true DD in the regular J! round, the captions said a "to Daily Double".


I remember her screwing it up. She said make it a "daily double", which Aaron repeated as "true daily double".


----------



## HarleyRandom

Wil said:


> Actually, I don't know if it was here or some other forum, I once proposed a tournament of "The Best of Ken Jennings' Victims." Idea could be expanded to include James' as well! Maybe even Ken's Victims vs. James' Victims. I know the game is tradition-rich (its viewers tend not to like gimmicks) but maybe too tradition-bound; I've always felt that there is more potential flexibility than the show runners are willing to take advantage of.


There were so, so many great contestants we would have probably enjoyed watching because of their personalities or whatever, but that's not what gets you multiple appearances.


----------



## lambertman

There are only about 400 slots for new contestants every season as it is. I'm not sure marking two weeks for "let's bring back people that didn't actually earn the right to come back" is a great use of some of those spots.


----------



## Wil

lambertman said:


> great use of some of those spots.


If your goal is to get quality players, people who (according to expert review of the record) played extremely well for 3-4 games then lost in a fluke are likely better than an average new player. Players who played very well but lost narrowly to Ken or James, that's maybe a bit more chancy.


----------



## TonyD79

lambertman said:


> There are only about 400 slots for new contestants every season as it is. I'm not sure marking two weeks for "let's bring back people that didn't actually earn the right to come back" is a great use of some of those spots.


Guess it depends on if the source of players keeps up. There has to be a drop off of some sort post Alex and there is this pandemic thing that is making folks leery of travel, etc.


----------



## astrohip

My Guest Host list, ordered by how much I'd like to see them as a permanent host. I only took into consideration how they did during their stint. Nothing else.

Aaron Rodgers
Ken Jennings
Dr. Mehmet Oz
Mike Richards
Katie Couric


----------



## Wil

astrohip said:


> My Guest Host list


Aaron Rodgers has made a good case for himself, given he had only two days to grow from very awkward to fairly natural and easy to take.


----------



## ej42137

TonyD79 said:


> Guess it depends on if the source of players keeps up. There has to be a drop off of some sort post Alex and there is this pandemic thing that is making folks leery of travel, etc.


Have you been watching the show? Ever since the Covid travel restrictions, we have had a strictly California contestant pool. And I'm sad to say it has reflected very poorly on our local education system; the level of play has been about that of "Celebrity Jeopardy"!


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> My Guest Host list, ordered by how much I'd like to see them as a permanent host. I only took into consideration how they did during their stint. Nothing else.
> 
> Aaron Rodgers
> Ken Jennings
> Dr. Mehmet Oz
> Mike Richards
> Katie Couric


You'd rather see Dr. Oz as permanent host than Mike Richards?!?


----------



## TonyD79

ej42137 said:


> Have you been watching the show? Ever since the Covid travel restrictions, we have had a strictly California contestant pool. And I'm sad to say it has reflected very poorly on our local education system; the level of play has been about that of "Celebrity Jeopardy"!


And that is why I thought the supply may be a problem. Didn't think I needed to write a dissertation.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> You'd rather see Dr. Oz as permanent host than Mike Richards?!?


Two problems with MR. First, he's the EP, and he would be hiring himself. Smacks of nepotism. But sticking to his on-air performance (which is my only criteria), I thought he came across a little polished. Too polished. I didn't get any warmth. He was good, but left me unmoved. Dr.MO was just slightly better.

The bottom three are far below the top two. I liked Katie, she was a fun guest host, but I would tire quickly of her personality, in this specific job. And I liked Ken, but he doesn't move me. His voice is not as good as Oz or MR, but at least his performance was better.

Really, I liked AR far more than anyone so far. Here's my rankings with ratings...

Aaron Rodgers
.
.
.
.
Ken Jennings
.
.
Dr. Mehmet Oz
Mike Richards
.
Katie Couric


----------



## trainman

ej42137 said:


> Have you been watching the show? Ever since the Covid travel restrictions, we have had a strictly California contestant pool. And I'm sad to say it has reflected very poorly on our local education system; the level of play has been about that of "Celebrity Jeopardy"!


I'm sure many of the California-based contestants -- especially those who are being introduced as "originally from" -- actually received their education elsewhere.

At any rate, they have opened up the contestant pool, at least since January, when they were able to bring back the returning champion from the previous season (who lives in the Washington, D.C. area). And they taped a Tournament of Champions just this past week with contestants coming in from all over the country.


----------



## TonyD79

Opened up more and opened up are different animals. Not many are flying yet. At least not when these were taped.


----------



## ej42137

trainman said:


> actually received their education elsewhere.


It's a joke; the obvious reason for the reduced level of play is that the contestant pool is much smaller.

Although our education system has sadly declined, "Jeopardy" contestant skill isn't a product of formal education, as evidenced by the wildly varying education levels of successful players.


----------



## Worf

The contestant pool is still relatively large compared to the number of contestants they need.

There are around 200 Jeopardy episodes per year, and with 2 new contestants per game, that's only 400 contestants per year they need. This is excluding special events (college, teen, celebrity, etc). The contestant pool is around 100K people or so, so even if COVID meant only 1% were available to come into the studio (1000), that's 2.5 years worth of contestants. That assumes no new contestants apply either. I think contestants cycle out of the pool after 3 years or so.

Anyhow, the contestants have to feel comfortable with going to the Sony studio - it's the contestant's responsibility to find transport and get themselves to the studio. The studio does not pay for transportation or housing for the contestants - when they show up, it's on their own dime. So it's also up to the contestants to find a mode of trnasportatiln they're comfortable with to get there/ The old returning champ went back to his home state and was stuck there until he personally felt it was safe enough to return. 

Of course, it also means it's a potential dilemma since there's a chance if you can't make it in, they'll pick someone else and you'll return to the pool. Do you stay or do you go...


----------



## HarleyRandom

Wil said:


> Aaron Rodgers has made a good case for himself, given he had only two days to grow from very awkward to fairly natural and easy to take.


How do you figure that?

I'm now more than a week behind and so far he is noticeably better but I wouldn't go so far as to say he scored a touchdown, as one article said.

To me Jennings is number one followed by Richards. None of the others appeal to me enough to be permanent. Oz has too harsh a tone but is good at interviews and Katie is the reverse, too perky when interviewing.


----------



## astrohip

Wil said:


> Aaron Rodgers has made a good case for himself, given he had only two days to grow from very awkward to fairly natural and easy to take.
> 
> 
> HarleyRandom said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure that?
Click to expand...

This is 100% non-scientific, and mostly anecdotal... but I read a lot of TV articles, and almost every Jeopardy! related one has said they thought AR did the best job so far.

Here's one where the author makes a compelling case why he likes AR of the ones so far

Aaron Rodgers Might Be The Answer As Full-Time 'Jeopardy!' Host
_
*
short excerpt, but the entire (short) article is worth reading if this topic interests you:*_
When longtime _Jeopardy!_ host Alex Trebek died in November, it opened the biggest vacancy in game shows since Bob Barker decided to retire from _The Price Is Right_. That daytime show found its replacement in Drew Carey and, perhaps improbably, _Jeopardy!_ just may have found its man in one of the best quarterbacks in NFL history.

Aaron Rodgers's announcement as a _Jeopardy!_ guest host drew some skepticism from some fans of the show and basically any midwestern football enthusiasts outside of Wisconsin. What did Rodgers, after all, know about hosting a game show? _Celebrity Jeopardy!_ champion or not, giving the answers to three serious contestants day in and day out is a different task, one that some sideline interviews and State Farm commercials don't exactly prepare you for.

But with his final of 10 tapings airing on Friday, it's clear by now that Rodgers would actually be a great pick for the job. That alone seems worthy of praise given the level of difficulty the role entails, and the fact that he's extremely interested in the gig full-time means he needs to be considered for the role. If we've learned anything about him in the last fortnight, it's that the initial concerns about putting the Green Bay Packers quarterback behind the podium have been almost universally unfounded.


----------



## trainman

One problem would be working the taping schedule around his football schedule (they might have to tape more episodes during the football offseason than they're accustomed to doing over that stretch of time), but I'm sure if the producers decide they really want him, they'll be willing to do whatever it takes.


----------



## DevdogAZ

trainman said:


> One problem would be working the taping schedule around his football schedule (they might have to tape more episodes during the football offseason than they're accustomed to doing over that stretch of time), but I'm sure if the producers decide they really want him, they'll be willing to do whatever it takes.


I'm pretty sure most NFL teams give their players Monday off (when they played on Sunday), so if Rodgers wanted to, and the studio were willing, he could fly to LA and film a week's worth of episodes on Mondays during the season. He's also probably got enough seniority and goodwill with his team that they could probably allow him to miss a day of practice here and there so he could be in LA and tape two days back-to-back.


----------



## markymark_ctown

His focus during football season should be just that - football. Traveling to the coast to do a tv should be low in his priority list.


----------



## TriBruin

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm pretty sure most NFL teams give their players Monday off (when they played on Sunday), so if Rodgers wanted to, and the studio were willing, he could fly to LA and film a week's worth of episodes on Mondays during the season. He's also probably got enough seniority and goodwill with his team that they could probably allow him to miss a day of practice here and there so he could be in LA and tape two days back-to-back.


No way. If I were the Packers I would not want ANYTHING to interfere with my star player's focus during the season. While they might officially have Monday's off, I would not be surprised if AR spends a lot of time in the film room, even on his "days off"


----------



## TonyD79

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm pretty sure most NFL teams give their players Monday off (when they played on Sunday), so if Rodgers wanted to, and the studio were willing, he could fly to LA and film a week's worth of episodes on Mondays during the season. He's also probably got enough seniority and goodwill with his team that they could probably allow him to miss a day of practice here and there so he could be in LA and tape two days back-to-back.


You don't follow the Packers if you think he has goodwill with the team management.


----------



## hapster85

In the article linked and quoted in post #3176, Rodgers stated that football took up 187 days, leaving him 178 days to work in the 46 required to do Jeopardy. Doesn't sound unmanageable to me.


----------



## DevdogAZ

hapster85 said:


> In the article linked and quoted in post #3176, Rodgers stated that football took up 187 days, leaving him 178 days to work in the 46 required to do Jeopardy. Doesn't sound unmanageable to me.


There's obviously plenty of days available. But those days may not all be when Jeopardy! usually likes to shoot. Rodgers would have free time from mid-January to mid-July, but I'm sure Jeopardy! usually has plenty of filming dates in August-December, so if they hired Rodgers, someone would have to make some concessions, at least for the next couple years while he's still playing football.


----------



## hapster85

DevdogAZ said:


> There's obviously plenty of days available. But those days may not all be when Jeopardy! usually likes to shoot. Rodgers would have free time from mid-January to mid-July, but I'm sure Jeopardy! usually has plenty of filming dates in August-December, so if they hired Rodgers, someone would have to make some concessions, at least for the next couple years while he's still playing football.


I don't think the Jeopardy shooting schedule is set in stone, but obviously they'll work that out with whomever they ultimately choose as host.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Tank McNamara by Bill Hinds for April 19, 2021 - GoComics


----------



## Wil

If Anderson Cooper wants it, it's his. A natural fit, close to perfect.


----------



## astrohip

Wil said:


> If Anderson Cooper wants it, it's his. A natural fit, close to perfect.


Arrgghh. Preempted by closing arguments.


----------



## Wil

astrohip said:


> Arrgghh. Preempted by closing arguments.


No guarantee you, or anyone else, will agree.

I'm not a big fan of AC as a journalist/commentator going in. But he slid into this role of Jeopardy host effortlessly. No sense of pushing or auditioning or trying to find his way: he was home. Role fit him like a glove.


----------



## Worf

Anderson Cooper has an annoying habit of delaying his response to the question a bit longer than is comfortable. Most hosts (including Alex) basically answer immediately. Cooper seems to have a slight delay between the contestant's question and whether it was correct or not, almost as if he just waits for the judge's response.

The hosts do have the correct question on their screen to respond immediately, and you can tell when an answer is almost but not quite right because of the delay as the host waits for the judge to rule. It seems like Cooper is waiting for the ruling instead of seeing the answer and making a judgement on the spot. I just find the delay irritating. It's not a hugely long pause (well under half a second) but I noticed it and it was infuriating - it made it seem like the contestant almost got it but they had to be sure.

But other than that, it went well.


----------



## hapster85

Worf said:


> Anderson Cooper has an annoying habit of delaying his response to the question a bit longer than is comfortable.


How can you classify it as a habit after one episode? I noticed a slight pause on a few times, but no more so than with other guest hosts.


----------



## 10_pearljam

Worf said:


> Anderson Cooper has an annoying habit of delaying his response to the question a bit longer than is comfortable. Most hosts (including Alex) basically answer immediately. Cooper seems to have a slight delay between the contestant's question and whether it was correct or not, almost as if he just waits for the judge's response.
> 
> The hosts do have the correct question on their screen to respond immediately, and you can tell when an answer is almost but not quite right because of the delay as the host waits for the judge to rule. It seems like Cooper is waiting for the ruling instead of seeing the answer and making a judgement on the spot. I just find the delay irritating. It's not a hugely long pause (well under half a second) but I noticed it and it was infuriating - it made it seem like the contestant almost got it but they had to be sure.
> 
> But other than that, it went well.


I noticed the same. I thought he did very well but he does delay just a few hundredths of a second and you can tell.


----------



## madscientist

My suspicion is that it's his first show and he was being very careful about any marginally questionable answer. I expect as he gets more used to things he will feel more free to make the call.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

It also may be that he was _told _to wait for confirmation before declaring a marginal answer as correct. As othres have said, I'm sure he'll get more comfortable as it goes on.

I do think that AC, even after one episode, is the best of the bunch so far.

Of course, as I have said before, none of them will be as good as Alex was because...well...they're NOT Alex!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Anderson has a ton of reps doing stuff like this, so it's not surprising he was good right off the bat. But I don't think that should be a deciding factor, because anyone who gets a chance to do this for a period of time will develop that polished, host rhythm, so they should be basing their decision on other factors than just how polished a guest host seemed.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

Wil said:


> If Anderson Cooper wants it, it's his. A natural fit, close to perfect.


Yep. I'm not surprised. Perhaps a little over-qualified.

I am enjoying these episodes.


----------



## astrohip

I was less impressed with AC than some of you. He's smooth, because he's got decades of live TV experience. But I didn't feel as much warmth from him, like I did some of the others. Also, the slight gap in between the contestant's response and his (mentioned above) was disconcerting.

But it's only two days. I'm keeping an open mind.

FWIW, I'm a big AC fan. His NYE w/Andy Cohen is far & away the best NYE show. So it's not him, it's just the way he comes across so far.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

I know that pause is akward, but I feel like everybody had that pause. I'm pretty sure that Alex used to read the whole game beforehand (such as to know the correct responses himself) and wasn't afraid of flubbing a call.

I did notice they seemed to insert some remarks by Aaron in between questions that might have been recorded post game. Like they needed to fill time or something. I'm having a hard time articulating my sentiments here.


----------



## MauriAnne

astrohip said:


> I was less impressed with AC than some of you. He's smooth, because he's got decades of live TV experience. But I didn't feel as much warmth from him, like I did some of the others. Also, the slight gap in between the contestant's response and his (mentioned above) was disconcerting.


I agree completely. While he did a very good job, and I like AC (and LOVED him as The Mole host), I didn't feel engaged. I'm hoping he'll grow on me as he gets a few more episodes under his belt.


----------



## VegasVic

TonyD79 said:


> You don't follow the Packers if you think he has goodwill with the team management.


A lot of clickbait but not much substance.


----------



## VegasVic

I enjoyed AC, he’d be fine as the permanent host.


----------



## Worf

The pause exists for marginal answers I get, but considering it was practically on every question, that was annoying. I can expect there to be a few marginal answers, but not on every question. It's amazing how it managed to break the cadence - I'm sure the pause (which was probably only a couple of hundred milliseconds) is relatively small, but you're so used to hearing "Correct" or otherwise practically instantly.

The second episode though, went much smoother.There were pauses, but they were far fewer and only on marginal questions, so the flow was much better.


----------



## HarleyRandom

My Roamio said Monday's episode was "Anderson Cooper". Last night's had the title "4-20-2021". Although on one of the two stations, it was mostly Biden and Harris.


----------



## lambertman

Yep, LeVar was in all along:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384945027328053262


----------



## trainman

Exact dates for everyone -- interesting that they're going down to 1-week stints to close out the season.

Bill Whitaker - May 3-14
Buzzy Cohen - May 17-28 (Tournament of Champions)
Mayim Bialik - May 31-June 11
Savannah Guthrie - June 14-25
Sanjay Gupta - June 28-July 9
George Stephanopoulos - July 12-16
Robin Roberts - July 19-23
LeVar Burton - July 26-30
David Faber - August 2-6
Joe Buck - August 9-13


----------



## Mabes

trainman said:


> Exact dates for everyone -- interesting that they're going down to 1-week stints to close out the season.
> 
> Bill Whitaker - May 3-14
> Buzzy Cohen - May 17-28 (Tournament of Champions)
> Mayim Bialik - May 31-June 11
> Savannah Guthrie - June 14-25
> Sanjay Gupta - June 28-July 9
> George Stephanopoulos - July 12-16
> Robin Roberts - July 19-23
> LeVar Burton - July 26-30
> David Faber - August 2-6
> Joe Buck - August 9-13


Great, another broadcast where I'll have to mute Joe Buck. Actually I've seen a couple of interviews with him, he's smart and can be funny. Just boring calling a game


----------



## TonyD79

A lot of Buck’s flaws are because he is often paired with horrible co-announcers. I liked him on that show fox had about celebs watching TV during covid. And I will always love him for his call of Albert Pujols “squeezing out number two.”


----------



## skypros

I am gonna take a guess.... and say the David Faber will do a very good job!!

The best so far has been Anderson Cooper, and #2 is Ken Jennings


----------



## TonyD79

Spoiler of another show tied to jeopardy not of jeopardy itself:



Spoiler



Wow. Aaron Rodgers will guest star on the Conners as the guest host of jeopardy! Next month.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TonyD79 said:


> Spoiler of another show tied to jeopardy not of jeopardy itself:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Aaron Rodgers will guest star on the Conners as the guest host of jeopardy! Next month.


Most likely that's simply because that's who was guest hosting Jeopardy! when that episode was filmed, right?


----------



## TonyD79

DevdogAZ said:


> Most likely that's simply because that's who was guest hosting Jeopardy! when that episode was filmed, right?


I would guess. Or they wanted him for other reasons for the humor. I saw it in the ad for the upcoming episodes.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Anyone else record the show on YouTube TV?

I record the show and usually view in bed, but for the past few weeks, there's been a problem with the FF function.. When hitting the FF button, there is no progress bar or preview, so I have to guess how far to go through the ads.

YTTV likes tie-ins with shows. For example, TWD has a creepy zombie hand for the progress bar pointer. However, Jeopardy! is annoying. Nothing else that I've found has this problem.


----------



## realityboy

TonyTheTiger said:


> Anyone else record the show on YouTube TV?
> 
> I record the show and usually view in bed, but for the past few weeks, there's been a problem with the FF function.. When hitting the FF button, there is no progress bar or preview, so I have to guess how far to go through the ads.
> 
> YTTV likes tie-ins with shows. For example, TWD has a creepy zombie hand for the progress bar pointer. However, Jeopardy! is annoying. Nothing else that I've found has this problem.


It's fine for me on YTTV so it might be an issue with the local station. I've seen that issue on shows in the past, but it's been a long time so I don't remember which show/channel had the issue.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

realityboy said:


> It's fine for me on YTTV so it might be an issue with the local station. I've seen that issue on shows in the past, but it's been a long time so I don't remember which show/channel had the issue.


Well, following a brief chat with TYYV Help, the problem is resolved! Turns out, the issue was the moron behind the remote!

Because it was happening the same on two different ATVs (living room and bedroom), I didn't think to close the app and restart it. When I did, Boom! There's my precious progress bar!!!

..and me having a career in tech, too!


----------



## astrohip

I'm not real familiar with Levar Burton, as I've never watched anything he's been in (not because of him), so it's hard for me to prejudge, one way or the other. But can we at least wait until he actually guest hosts a show or two before we proclaim him the Second Coming?

The ones I've been most impressed with are the ones I least expected to shine, and vice versa.

Ryan Reynolds Endorses LeVar Burton As Permanent Host Of 'Jeopardy!'


----------



## Lady Honora

hapster85 said:


> I don't think the Jeopardy shooting schedule is set in stone, but obviously they'll work that out with whomever they ultimately choose as host.


They adjusted the schedule for Alex toward the end. The normal schedule is 5 episodes a day, and they changed it to 5 episodes over 2 days. They could easily make a schedule for AR to take training time and the actual season games into account.


----------



## Lady Honora

MauriAnne said:


> I agree completely. While he did a very good job, and I like AC (and LOVED him as The Mole host), I didn't feel engaged. I'm hoping he'll grow on me as he gets a few more episodes under his belt.


There was the one Mole episode where the contestants had to race holding a small tray with a bottle of wine and a glass on it. At the end they had to pour a glass of wine without spilling a drop. They had to wait for the lagging contestants to get to the location of this chore. AC told the contestants who were finished about a time when he was a waiter, and had to learn how to do this. It was very casual and chatty.


----------



## Lady Honora

astrohip said:


> I'm not real familiar with Levar Burton, as I've never watched anything he's been in (not because of him), so it's hard for me to prejudge, one way or the other. But can we at least wait until he actually guest hosts a show or two before we proclaim him the Second Coming?
> 
> The ones I've been most impressed with are the ones I least expected to shine, and vice versa.
> 
> Ryan Reynolds Endorses LeVar Burton As Permanent Host Of 'Jeopardy!'


I just read that LeVar has been added to the Guest Host list.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Lady Honora said:


> I just read that LeVar has been added to the Guest Host list.


Hmmm. I wonder where you read that?


----------



## Lady Honora

DevdogAZ said:


> Hmmm. I wonder where you read that?


Jeopardy's twitter account. He's in the final group of guest hosts. Robin Roberts, George Stephanopoulos, David Faber, Joe Buck, and LeVar Burton


----------



## stellie93

I'm not sure I'm going to able to watch Stephanopoulous. That may be too much to stomach.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Lady Honora said:


> Jeopardy's twitter account. He's in the final group of guest hosts. Robin Roberts, George Stephanopoulos, David Faber, Joe Buck, and LeVar Burton


I was being sarcastic. It was posted here in this thread and was being discussed in the posts just before you made that post.


----------



## Wil

> Stephanopoulous.


I would like to have seen S.E. Cupp, just for style & intelligence. I don't know if that would have been perceived as any kind of balance, these days, maybe seen as just another same old.


----------



## astrohip

So 2nd place literally wasted a chance to win yesterday:

Going into FJ, 2nd place Dan had exactly half of the leader...
Kelly Donohue: 21200
Dan Singer: 10600
Kimberly Stunkel: 6800

The obvious play is to bet it all, and hope 1st misses and you get it. Or maybe 1st bets -0-, and you both get it, and there is a tie. Several possibilities. all requiring 2nd place to actually make the obvious and intelligent wager.

He bets $3001. It seemed he wanted to make sure he locked 2nd place.

But he gets it, and the leader misses. 1st place Kelly bet a buck, hoping to avoid a tie-breaker, but ended up winning since 2nd place idiot didn't wager to win $21K, just $2K.

Why do these people even bother to play?


----------



## MauriAnne

astrohip said:


> Why do these people even bother to play?


I don't understand how people are smart enough to get on Jeopardy but not smart enough to know how to bet. I was yelling at my TV when I saw his bet.


----------



## lew

I've read the difference between 2nd and 3rd place may be the difference between covering your expenses and losing money being a contestants. Not sure if it applies to local contestants.
The math analysis puts no value on the difference between 2nd and 3rd place.
You can't just look at the math. It's easy to say bet to win but sometimes the chance of getting a question you know and the leading contestant gets wrong doesn't seem likely.

Assume you thought you had less then a 5% chance of getting it right and the leader wrong. Wagering for 2nd makes sense.

Bet to win sounds right but bet so being a contestant doesn't cost you money also has some validity.


----------



## astrohip

lew said:


> I've read the difference between 2nd and 3rd place may be the difference between covering your expenses and losing money being a contestants. Not sure if it applies to local contestants.
> The math analysis puts no value on the difference between 2nd and 3rd place.
> You can't just look at the math. It's easy to say bet to win but sometimes the chance of getting a question you know and the leading contestant gets wrong doesn't seem likely.
> 
> Assume you thought you had less then a 5% chance of getting it right and the leader wrong. Wagering for 2nd makes sense.
> 
> Bet to win sounds right but bet so being a contestant doesn't cost you money also has some validity.


It's $2,000 vs $1,000. All I can say is if that extra $1,000 is driving your decision, you have no business being on Jeopardy. I don't care what other factors are at play.

YMMV.


----------



## lambertman

Worst wager in the history of Jeopardy!, I’d have to imagine.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I'm watching when I have very little time left before bedtime and I'm still watching Rodgers. I loved his reaction when no one guessed The Packers as the team that won the most NFL championships in the 60s. Of course I should have known that because The Packers won the first two Super Bowls. That was the NFL Championship starting in the 70s. Wait ... it was NFL Championship. The first Super Bowls involved the AFL.

And it was Norah who got the answer for a Nick Charles clue.


----------



## Wil

HarleyRandom said:


> Packers won the first two Super Bowls


And as you know they were already the NFL champions, win or lose in those 1967 and 1968 Super Bowls (for the 1966 & 67 seasons) while the leagues remained separate. For the 1970 season and forward, the NFL Championship game became the NFC Championship game (the then defunct AFL becoming the AFC division of the NFL and the existing NFL becoming the NFC) and the Super Bowl determined the NFL Championship.

Trivia question you can win 9/10 times: "The Baltimore Colts played the New York Jets quarterbacked by Joe Namath in Super Bowl IV; which team won the NFL championship that season?"


----------



## Regina

I LOLed when the dude from Boston's first "question" was "What is a LOBSTAH?"


----------



## astrohip

Ever have one of those moments where your brain locks up, you know the answer, but it won't come out?

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
CITY ORIGIN STORIES

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
The mythical founder Byzas consulted the Oracle of Delphi before establishing what's now known as this city



Spoiler



Istanbul



I knew they were referring to Byzantium. One of my favorite cities, I've even read a couple books about it. But Constantinople quickly ran into my brain, and I could not dislodge it. Even though I knew it had been renamed again, once Connie was in there, nothing could overwrite it.

This should have a get rate of about 99.9%. I'll be the .1

Aaaahhhhh.


----------



## pdhenry

astrohip said:


> But Constantinople quickly ran into my brain, and I could not dislodge it.


All you needed was the current name of Constantinople.


----------



## ehusen

MauriAnne said:


> I don't understand how people are smart enough to get on Jeopardy but not smart enough to know how to bet. I was yelling at my TV when I saw his bet.


So much this. What especially drives me bonkers is how often they wrongly bet the daily doubles. I believe they even get time not being filmed to figure out what to bet right?

So many times I see a scores where the first place is about 75% more then 2nd place. It's very near the end of the round and 2nd place hits the last daily double. They then proceed to bet somewhere around 60-70% of their money. Arrggghhhh. You've just made a bet that can only help you lose! You've bet enough that if you lose, 1st place will have a runaway. But if you win, you are still behind 1st place and will need to win final jeopardy and have 1st place get the answer wrong. Just like before you hit the daily double. So you risked even having a chance to win for nothing. I see this often and I don't understand it. If you have so little confidence in being able to answer then only bet a 1$. It's like they think a semi big bet will help them "catch up" but in reality, there position really doesn't change since they are still behind 1st place while not understanding that a their semi-big bet will effectively prevent them from having any chance at winning in the end.


----------



## astrohip

DD wagering almost always bugs me. In the first round, you should usually wager as much as you can, unless it's a category you are really weak in. Even if it's several thousand, wager it! You'll either build a good lead, or lose an amount that's easy to make up in DJ.

There was one last week where the DD was in the top row, a very rare occurrence. And they barely wagered anything. Come on people, THINK!

I wonder how many contestants don't watch much Jeopardy, don't know all this stuff we rage about? But they're trivia smart, so they make it on the show.


----------



## hapster85

pdhenry said:


> All you needed was the current name of Constantinople.


I immediately thought of the same song, but it was this version that came to mind for me. No doubt because The Tiny Toons used it in an episode back in the 90s.


----------



## madscientist

It's because TMBG is _awesome_ of course!


----------



## DevdogAZ

I only knew the TMBG version. Had no idea it was a cover.

Noticed a captioning error last week when the answer was St. Maarten and the captions said "St. Martin" but that's an understandable mistake.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

St. Martin is actually correct as well. The island is split between The Netherlands and France and that is the French spelling. St. Maarten is the Dutch flavor.

(Yes, I know the question was Dutch related, but either spelling is acceptable).


----------



## vman41

DevdogAZ said:


> I only knew the TMBG version. Had no idea it was a cover.


It's been covered a lot. What blew me away was learning Turkey only officially changed the name in 1930.


----------



## Wil

So, did Alex _always_ remind the players with less than $1,000 on a JR DD that they can bet up to $1,000? Did Anderson Cooper say that but it was cut for time? Or did AC see clearly that the player was hip to that, and just let him go (good sense of the game flow)? Or did AC make a mistake that didn't matter because the player _was_ hip.

My take at the moment was that AC was flustered a tiny bit because it was a $1,000 clue, though that was irrelevant. It seemed to me that he was flustered a couple of other times, his weakest game in terms of smoothness, though he engaged in some excellent banter at a few points. He was clearly nonplussed at exactly what to say about the winner getting the final clue in DJ right. It was a key dramatic moment, overall she closed strong plus that made the game a runaway, and he wanted to say something dramatic but I think he kinda caught himself, thinking (or hearing in his earpiece) "You're not supposed to say 'runaway'" and he blathered a bit.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wil said:


> My take at the moment was that AC was flustered a tiny bit because it was a $1,000 clue, though that was irrelevant. It seemed to me that he was flustered a couple of other times, his weakest game in terms of smoothness, though he engaged in some excellent banter at a few points. He was clearly nonplussed at exactly what to say about the winner getting the final clue in DJ right. It was a key dramatic moment, overall she closed strong plus that made the game a runaway, and he wanted to say something dramatic but I think he kinda caught himself, *thinking (or hearing in his earpiece) "You're not supposed to say 'runaway'"* and he blathered a bit.


That reminds me, it really bugged me when some of the other guest hosts would say runaway, or that someone couldn't be caught. We've seen plenty of stupid wagering on this show, so nothing is ever a foregone conclusion.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> That reminds me, it really bugged me when some of the other guest hosts would say runaway, or that someone couldn't be caught. We've seen plenty of stupid wagering on this show, so nothing is ever a foregone conclusion.


Only one host has said "could not be caught" since Alex. I'm still not through with Rodgers but I had just enough time before bedtime last night for one more. No one has "pulled a Cliff Clavin" that I know of. The only way it could happen is if they miscalculated and wagered big.


----------



## HarleyRandom

On the episode I watched last night "LAX" was mentioned. I used a photo from the TV series of that name as my avatar because it explains my name. Which was only supposed to be temporary because I was trying to understand why I couldn't sign in with my desired name.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Did anyone get an episode of Jeopardy! tonight? One was pre-emptied by Biden’s speech, and I called the station to ask what time they were re-airing it and they said they didn’t get an episode for today due to the speech. But it doesn’t say anything about that on Jeopady’s website. Hmmm.


----------



## realityboy

DevdogAZ said:


> Did anyone get an episode of Jeopardy! tonight? One was pre-emptied by Biden's speech, and I called the station to ask what time they were re-airing it and they said they didn't get an episode for today due to the speech. But it doesn't say anything about that on Jeopady's website. Hmmm.


There was an episode today. I had it at normal time.


----------



## wmcbrine

DevdogAZ said:


> I only knew the TMBG version. Had no idea it was a cover.


I knew it only as a crazy song my mother would sing, until the TMBG cover.

BTW, they did a real video for it:


----------



## wmcbrine

DevdogAZ said:


> That reminds me, it really bugged me when some of the other guest hosts would say runaway, or that someone couldn't be caught. We've seen plenty of stupid wagering on this show, so nothing is ever a foregone conclusion.


Yeah but Alex said that stuff all the time.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Another fine example of bad math tonight.


----------



## hapster85

wmcbrine said:


> I knew it only as a crazy song my mother would sing, until the TMBG cover.
> 
> BTW, they did a real video for it:


So did the Tiny Toons. Lol


----------



## markymark_ctown

Some Jeopardy controversy

'Jeopardy!' players demand apology over alleged '***********' symbol


----------



## markymark_ctown

I watched these episodes and trying to recall what a slur for ‘Roma’ might have been.


----------



## lambertman

markymark_ctown said:


> I watched these episodes and trying to recall what a slur for 'Roma' might have been.


Think about the Cher song also about tramps and thieves.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> Did anyone get an episode of Jeopardy! tonight? One was pre-emptied by Biden's speech, and I called the station to ask what time they were re-airing it and they said they didn't get an episode for today due to the speech. But it doesn't say anything about that on Jeopady's website. Hmmm.


Yes, regular episode today. We get ours at 11:30am, on the ABC affiliate.



TonyTheTiger said:


> Another fine example of bad math tonight.


Are you referring to the tie?


markymark_ctown said:


> Some Jeopardy controversy
> 
> 'Jeopardy!' players demand apology over alleged '***********' symbol


This sounds ridiculous to me. After he won his first game, he flashes one finger. After his second victory, two fingers. After his third, three fingers. If this was all a ploy to flash a WP symbol, it's a long con of the first degree. Get on J!, win three games, flash WP symbol.

And now they're mad because he won't apologize.



markymark_ctown said:


> I watched these episodes and trying to recall what a slur for 'Roma' might have been.


Gypsy. I thought it, and I'm guessing most people did also. But unlike the "much ado about nothing" finger flash above, gypsy is considered a slur. Roma is the proper name. They should just not create a clue that has _gypsy _as an answer.


----------



## ehusen

TonyTheTiger said:


> Another fine example of bad math tonight.


Yeah, it seemed like Leah made the wrong bet but still won due to Dana making a correct bet.
Dana - 10000 (4 or 5000?) - Bet enough to get ahead of the other 2 if they bet 0 or get the wrong answer. Assuming they are both trying to win, both would logically bet all the money. So her only real chance is they both get it wrong. So a reasonable bet, IMHO.
Hari - 13800 - Bets it all too win. Makes sense, you have to go in assuming you are going to get the answer right.
Leah - 13800 - Bets 3795? Hunh? If Hari gets it right, she loses. If Dana had bet big, which I think is the wrong bet for Dana, Leah would have lost. At the very least Leah left a lot of money on the table.

Maybe I'm wrong but it seemed like Leah got lucky to win.


----------



## astrohip

ehusen said:


> Yeah, it seemed like Leah made the wrong bet but still won due to Dana making a correct bet.
> Dana - 10000 (4 or 5000?) - Bet enough to get ahead of the other 2 if they bet 0 or get the wrong answer. Assuming they are both trying to win, both would logically bet all the money. So her only real chance is they both get it wrong. So a reasonable bet, IMHO.
> Hari - 13800 - Bets it all too win. Makes sense, you have to go in assuming you are going to get the answer right.
> Leah - 13800 - Bets 3795? Hunh? If Hari gets it right, she loses. If Dana had bet big, which I think is the wrong bet for Dana, Leah would have lost. At the very least Leah left a lot of money on the table.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong but it seemed like Leah got lucky to win.


While I don't disagree with your premise, there were a couple factors that may have made it smarter than it seemed. First, it was going to be a weak category for Hari. The minute they showed it, I thought Hari would have problems with it. His previous play made it obvious this wasn't a strength. And clearly Leah picked up on this, with her less than all-in wager.

Next, while Dana could have won with a big bet, as you said, that wouldn't be the smart wager. I think Leah counted on that also.

Definitely some luck in play with that wager. It payed off. She seems like an interesting and intelligent competitor, I'm looking forward to her next game.


----------



## DevdogAZ

markymark_ctown said:


> I watched these episodes and trying to recall what a slur for 'Roma' might have been.





astrohip said:


> Gypsy. I thought it, and I'm guessing most people did also. But unlike the "much ado about nothing" finger flash above, gypsy is considered a slur. Roma is the proper name. They should just not create a clue that has _gypsy _as an answer.


Agreed. I didn't know "Roma" was the more-accepted name, but I knew gypsy is now considered offensive. So as I'm playing along at home, I'm thinking the player should say, sheepishly, "Well, I think this term is no longer appropriate, but 'What are gypsies?'"


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Gypsy. I thought it, and I'm guessing most people did also. But unlike the "much ado about nothing" finger flash above, gypsy is considered a slur. Roma is the proper name. They should just not create a clue that has _gypsy _as an answer.


I'm still on Rodgers but what happens if they want to do a clue about the Ethel Merman musical?


----------



## lambertman

After this, I assume they just won't.


----------



## astrohip

I suppose if it was part of a title--"Gypsy", "Gypsys, Tramps & Thieves", etc--they could use it. But they probably will take @lambertman's advice. Otherwise, they could use Dick Gregory's autobiography as a clue, under that reasoning.

Best to just move on, making some titles unusable as clues.


----------



## astrohip

'Jeopardy' contestant Kelly Donohue condemns white supremacy after hand gesture controversy


----------



## DevdogAZ

This seems like a huge non-issue. From what I can tell (not an expert), the sign he made isn't even the same as the one used by WS groups. It may put the hand in the same position, but the fact that he had his palm toward his body and wasn't showing the thumb/forefinger making a circle tells me he had no intention of it being viewed that way.


----------



## Tony_T

Snopes.com No, 'Jeopardy!' Champ Kelly Donohue Didn't Make the '***********' Hand Gesture


----------



## astrohip

*Dice Roll Names*

A strong category for me. I've been playing craps for 45+ years. I was surprised they accepted the dice total (eg, sum of the dice), and not the individual dice.

In my thousands of hours standing at a craps table, I have never heard the phrase "Jimmy Hicks". Never. It was easy to figure out (Hicks<>six), but still. How about our other resident craps expert @Turtleboy? A phrase you've heard?

I would have gone with Centerfield, which is both well-known and obscure at the same time. Or Little Joe. Or maybe "hard way".


----------



## Turtleboy

I didn't see it and haven't heard that.


----------



## Turtleboy

Missing: Yo! (of course), Midnight, Little Joe


----------



## DevdogAZ

Crazy ending last night. Third place bets nearly everything she has ($9,000 out of $9,600) in a DD with only a couple clues left on the board. Gets it right, takes a narrow lead, and ends up the champion by betting nearly everything again on FJ, which turned out to possibly be the easiest FJ clue I've ever seen.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> Crazy ending last night. Third place bets nearly everything she has ($9,000 out of $9,600) in a DD with only a couple clues left on the board. Gets it right, takes a narrow lead, and ends up the champion by betting nearly everything again on FJ, which turned out to possibly be the easiest FJ clue I've ever seen.


And if you add up the scores before FJ results, it has to be one of the highest ever group totals.


----------



## trainman

DevdogAZ said:


> ...which turned out to possibly be the easiest FJ clue I've ever seen.


With the show being on at 10:30 instead of 7:00 in L.A. (due to the NFL draft), it was a little less easy for my sleepy brain (but I did still get it in the 30 seconds).


----------



## DevdogAZ

trainman said:


> With the show being on at 10:30 instead of 7:00 in L.A. (due to the NFL draft), it was a little less easy for my sleepy brain (but I did still get it in the 30 seconds).


How many five-letter words have four vowels at the end? There is a way to word that question so it might have been a bit more tricky, but the way they worded it made it a dead giveaway.


----------



## Turtleboy

I didn’t find it easy at all. I saw the answer at the same time as the clue, so I don’t know if I would have gotten it.


----------



## kdmorse

DevdogAZ said:


> How many five-letter words have four vowels at the end? There is a way to word that question so it might have been a bit more tricky, but the way they worded it made it a dead giveaway.


It was easy in the sense that I knew exactly what they wanted. But I had to run through all the possibilities in my head to get there. Could I have done it on stage in 30 seconds? That I do not know...


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> How many five-letter words have four vowels at the end?


And is a homonym for a letter? This was a gimme of the highest order.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> And is a homonym for a letter? This was a gimme of the highest order.


Exactly. I went to JBoard for the first time today to see the get rate for that question, but it looks like those posts are only made once the week of shows is over, so we'll know next week.


----------



## Wil

kdmorse said:


> I had to run through all the possibilities in my head to get there. Could I have done it on stage in 30 seconds?


I also had to do it brute force, which was embarrassing once I got to it. I wasted about 5 seconds thinking straight at it, then started with A and worked _forward_, bad choice. Took me just over 15 seconds.

Key to what you said is "on stage." I probably wouldn't even have been there to try because I would have frozen the moment Johnny Gilbert said my name.


----------



## astrohip

Wil said:


> I would have frozen the moment Johnny Gilbert said my name.


I'm not sure I would have made it that long.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> Exactly. I went to JBoard for the first time today to see the get rate for that question, but it looks like those posts are only made once the week of shows is over, so we'll know next week.


They make a post on Saturday, that reads like this...










That's where the get rate comes from.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> They make a post on Saturday, that reads like this...
> 
> View attachment 59502
> 
> 
> That's where the get rate comes from.


Right, that's what I found and realized they're done a week at a time, so this week's won't be available until after the week is over and people have a chance to vote in that poll.


----------



## DancnDude

astrohip said:


> *Dice Roll Names*
> 
> A strong category for me. I've been playing craps for 45+ years. I was surprised they accepted the dice total (eg, sum of the dice), and not the individual dice.
> 
> In my thousands of hours standing at a craps table, I have never heard the phrase "Jimmy Hicks". Never. It was easy to figure out (Hicks<>six), but still. How about our other resident craps expert @Turtleboy? A phrase you've heard?
> 
> I would have gone with Centerfield, which is both well-known and obscure at the same time. Or Little Joe. Or maybe "hard way".


Yeah I was thinking the answers should have 2 numbers, so Acey-Deucy would be "What is a 1 and a 2?" If you just roll one die and get 3, it isn't Acey-Deucy.


----------



## ej42137

DancnDude said:


> Yeah I was thinking the answers should have 2 numbers, so Acey-Deucy would be "What is a 1 and a 2?" If you just roll one die and get 3, it isn't Acey-Deucy.


If you just roll one die, you aren't playing dice. You are playing die. So three is an unambiguous answer question.


----------



## Worf

ej42137 said:


> If you just roll one die, you aren't playing dice. You are playing die. So three is an unambiguous answer question.


While "dice" is the plural of "die" (though, "dies" is often the plural as well in some contexts), the word "dice" can be also used in the singular. As in you throw 1 die or 1 dice. The OED has been updated to reflect modern English usage where "dice" can refer to 1 or more.

So yes, you can "play dice" with 1 die. At least in any place that has honour.


----------



## astrohip

ej42137 said:


> If you just roll one die, you aren't playing dice. You are playing die. So three is an unambiguous answer question.


I was waiting for someone to bring this up. I specifically used "dice", whether I was referring to one or two. It's common nomenclature these days, as @Worf points out.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> Exactly. I went to JBoard for the first time today to see the get rate for that question, but it looks like those posts are only made once the week of shows is over, so we'll know next week.


91% as of now. As I said, a gimme of the highest order.


----------



## ej42137

Worf said:


> While "dice" is the plural of "die" (though, "dies" is often the plural as well in some contexts), the word "dice" can be also used in the singular. As in you throw 1 die or 1 dice. The OED has been updated to reflect modern English usage where "dice" can refer to 1 or more.
> 
> So yes, you can "play dice" with 1 die. At least in any place that has honour.


You made sense up until the last sentence. There is no game of dice played with a single die; to play the modern game requires two dice. The point of the category was jargon surrounding a game played with two objects, not one.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Yet another dumb wager on FJ tonight.

Not sure if I need to spoilerize, so I will, just in case.



Spoiler



Game is decided before FJ. The game is a runaway. Third place has under $2000, so can't finish any higher - makes some kind of wager, gets it wrong but leaves a positive balance. Second has $7400, so could wager anything up to about $4000 if she really wants to, but without affecting her $2000 second place. What does she bet? EVERYTHING! Finishes third and gets the $1000 booby prize!

I wish I could afford to throw away $1000 like that!


----------



## astrohip

TonyTheTiger said:


> Yet another dumb wager on FJ tonight.
> 
> Not sure if I need to spoilerize, so I will, just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Game is decided before FJ. The game is a runaway. Third place has under $2000, so can't finish any higher - makes some kind of wager, gets it wrong but leaves a positive balance. Second has $7400, so could wager anything up to about $4000 if she really wants to, but without affecting her $2000 second place. What does she bet? EVERYTHING! Finishes third and gets the $1000 booby prize!
> 
> I wish I could afford to throw away $1000 like that!


Yeah, that was a tough one to figure out. Burned a thousand dollar bill. On air.

PS: Don't need to spoilerize.


----------



## trainman

I saw elsewhere that the Monday episode actually took about two hours to shoot (with a lot of redos and re-creations), so I'm willing to give that contestant a pass for not thinking 100% clearly about their wager.


----------



## Lady Honora

trainman said:


> I saw elsewhere that the Monday episode actually took about two hours to shoot (with a lot of redos and re-creations), so I'm willing to give that contestant a pass for not thinking 100% clearly about their wager.


Maybe that's why it felt so "off". I couldn't figure out why it was so lifeless.


----------



## astrohip

So far, Bill Whitaker is fairly low on my list. His voice, while fine for his day job, isn't working for J! (IMHO). Not thrilled with his banter or game flow either.

Only day 2 of 10, we'll see how it goes. But his voice is unlikely to change.


----------



## dwells

astrohip said:


> So far, Bill Whitaker is fairly low on my list. His voice, while fine for his day job, isn't working for J! (IMHO). Not thrilled with his banter or game flow either.
> 
> Only day 2 of 10, we'll see how it goes. But his voice is unlikely to change.


Yep- not feeling him at all- he is near the bottom for us as well.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> So far, Bill Whitaker is fairly low on my list. His voice, while fine for his day job, isn't working for J! (IMHO). Not thrilled with his banter or game flow either.
> 
> Only day 2 of 10, we'll see how it goes. But his voice is unlikely to change.


Is that who it is? I knew him when. That is, I knew him as a local reporter before he went to CBS.

As for me, last night was my first night with Anderson. I'm not that pleased with him but maybe I could live with him as a permanent host.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> As for me, last night was my first night with Anderson. I'm not that pleased with him but maybe I could live with him as a permanent host.


I thought AC was just... okay. He wouldn't be my first choice, but he was tolerable. But oddly, at least to me, he has the lowest ratings of any guest host so far. Not sure why he would be less watched than, for example, Katie or Dr. Oz.


----------



## Worf

Well, the first day of AC was not fun - the extra pause he put in on the first day was especially annoying. Though after the first day, AC didn't do it. Whitaker is still doing it on the 3rd day and the delay is getting intolerable. 

I suspect the reason AC scored low was the first day - the delay was really off-putting and many tuned out and didn't come back assuming it was more of the same.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Surprised nobody mentioned last night's betting. First and second place are within a few hundred dollars of each other. Second place bets nearly everything and gets it right. First place also gets it right, but hardly bet anything, so second place is the new champion despite first place having more money and getting FJ right. Seems like such an unforced error.


----------



## Regina

DevdogAZ said:


> Surprised nobody mentioned last night's betting. First and second place are within a few hundred dollars of each other. Second place bets nearly everything and gets it right. First place also gets it right, but hardly bet anything, so second place is the new champion despite first place having more money and getting FJ right. Seems like such an unforced error.


You beat me to it!

3rd place shouldn't have bet anything (possible triple stumper) since 1st and 2nd place were so close
1st and 2nd place needed to bet everything or darn near close since they were so close to each other-but 1st place only bet a few thousand-WHY???????????????
BET TO WIN OR DON'T BET AT ALL!


----------



## HarleyRandom

I know we can't have the people we like best because the objective is to win and come back the next day, and if you lose you don't come back. But whichever episode it was last night, the girl in the middle sure had a nice smile. I believe she bet everything and lost but the returning champion could not be caught.


----------



## astrohip

Today's episode (Thur) was one of the worst ever. I thought the clues were often arcane. The resulting questions by the contestants even worse. One didn't make it to FJ, the other had $200.

And the guest host is not getting any better. His voice is just not Jeopardy material. Really surprised the producers thought it was. Not sure if I'll even watch the remaining episodes. Just do a quick skim and watch FJ.


----------



## Worf

Yeah, I'm upset they didn't get through one of the few categories I actually could ace (and probably one of the most specific I've seen).


----------



## hapster85

Whitaker is ok, but I haven't been watching much the past couple of weeks. No particular reason, just busy with other things.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I'm still on Anderson, and the winner from the episode I saw last night makes the Magliozzi brothers look like news anchors. Appropriate that he got to say, "What is lobstah?"


----------



## mattack

I'm only into the Aaron Rodgers eps, and think he's pretty stiff. The other guest hosts I'd seen have been at least ok, even Dr. Oz who I dislike but he did ok.


----------



## MauriAnne

I am so over Bill Whitaker. He's just boring.


----------



## Wil

mattack said:


> I'm only into the Aaron Rodgers eps, and think he's pretty stiff.


I rank him basically tied for second with Ken Jennings (AC way out in front) but that's because of some assumptions. That Rogers' quality of being real and genuine would endure as he became more experienced, polished and looser (I think you are correct he was stiff). That his intelligence and really good sense of humor would start emerging. Most importantly, that he would learn and grow.

AC and whatsisname excecutive producer and Katie and (I'm sorry to say) Ken Jennings: we've seen what we're going to get. Rogers has the upside.

Oz or Whitaker: I wouldn't watch the show. I've said before it's a good show that I'd enjoy with anybody hosting; I was wrong.


----------



## HarleyRandom

If you want to see really bad "Jeopardy" guest hosts, watch the Fox TV series "Let's Be Real". It's kind of like "SNL" with puppets. I'm not even sure you can discuss that show on this part of the site because it's so political.


----------



## trainman

I'll just post the clips from YouTube without comment:


----------



## astrohip

Tragically, my friendship with @waynomo has scrambled some cerebral neurons, leading to today's mishap...

Category *Latin Overlappin'* (an example of a response would be, "Filet mignon sequitur"):
_
Your lawyer's doing this case "for the good", & for the pygmy chimpanzee_

I answered "What is pro bonomo". The correct response is, of course, "pro bonobo".


----------



## ehusen

Regina said:


> You beat me to it!
> 
> 3rd place shouldn't have bet anything (possible triple stumper) since 1st and 2nd place were so close
> 1st and 2nd place needed to bet everything or darn near close since they were so close to each other-but 1st place only bet a few thousand-WHY???????????????
> BET TO WIN OR DON'T BET AT ALL!


So much this. I mean you are smart enough to get onto Jeopardy. So you probably studied at least a bit to get there. So why not take a bit of time, a tiny tiny bit of time, to study gaming and betting theory. It's not that complicated, there aren't that many scenarios, and betting right can turn a losing game into a winning game.

I especially hate the dumb daily double bet that seems to happen so so often. They bet big enough so that a miss really guarantees a lost game but not enough to take the lead. Either accept that this daily double right now is going to make or break your game and go almost all in or assume you are getting the question wrong and bet little to nothing.


----------



## Regina

UGH! Last night, why did the champ only bet $5000? 
WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY????


----------



## TonyTheTiger

The wagering, especially on FJ, baffles me sometimes. However, on other shows, it can be worse.

On Wheel Of Fortune the other day (Monday, I think it was), the guy in second place landed on the $3500 space. He knew the answer and there were just three letters remaining. He chose the single letter, gaining the $3500 and not the double one which would have doubled that. Not only did he leave all that cash on the table, but it would have won him the game, as he came second by about $1500. Potentially, that one decision could have cost him up to $103.500!

I realize that Wheel is not generally as cerebral as J!, but still.


----------



## hapster85

TonyTheTiger said:


> The wagering, especially on FJ, baffles me sometimes. However, on other shows, it can be worse.
> 
> On Wheel Of Fortune the other day (Monday, I think it was), the guy in second place landed on the $3500 space. He knew the answer and there were just three letters remaining. He chose the single letter, gaining the $3500 and not the double one which would have doubled that. Not only did he leave all that cash on the table, but it would have won him the game, as he came second by about $1500. Potentially, that one decision could have cost him up to $103.500!
> 
> I realize that Wheel is not generally as cerebral as J!, but still.


Lol yeah, my wife and I both wondered why he didn't call the double letter instead of the single. Didn't realize it made the difference in him being the big winner, though. While I may question their decisions sometimes, I always cut the contestants some slack. It's easy to see these things sitting at home. On stage, under the lights, and everything, is a whole other world.


----------



## HarleyRandom

The man had exactly twice the second place total and still bet $1. What if the other person had bet it all and been right while the first place guy was wrong?

But at least it wouldn't have ended in a tie.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> The man had exactly twice the second place total and still bet $1. What if the other person had bet it all and been right while the first place guy was wrong?
> 
> But at least it wouldn't have ended in a tie.


You've got to play for the win. In that scenario, betting $1 is playing for the win. Betting $0 is playing for the tie. If 2nd place bets everything and gets it right and you bet $1 and get it wrong, then you did the right thing but lost.


----------



## astrohip

"It's the number of vowels in the instrument seen here:"










The problem was the captions read "It's the number of *valves *in the instrument seen here".

As someone who watches exclusively with captions, I tried to quickly figure out if this was a trick question. "Uh... zero?"

There have been comments in this forum lately about how poor the captions have become. Weight for wait, etc. But this is the first time they would have cost me the clue.

The producers need to step up. It's ridiculous that a show that prides itself on intelligence & knowledge allows mistakes like this.


----------



## Lady Honora

astrohip said:


> "It's the number of vowels in the instrument seen here:"
> 
> View attachment 59762
> 
> 
> The problem was the captions read "It's the number of *valves *in the instrument seen here".
> 
> As someone who watches exclusively with captions, I tried to quickly figure out if this was a trick question. "Uh... zero?"
> 
> There have been comments in this forum lately about how poor the captions have become. Weight for wait, etc. But this is the first time they would have cost me the clue.
> 
> The producers need to step up. It's ridiculous that a show that prides itself on intelligence & knowledge allows mistakes like this.


On live shows, like the news, you can expect errors. But this is a recorded program and there should be at least two people proof reading the captions to make sure they are right. They have the time between the taping and the air dates. (I really hate the computer generated captions. They are rife with errors.)


----------



## astrohip

And how did they accept showerhead?

*The Worst Part of Waking Up*, for $600
_A new mixing valve in this could be the key to preventing scalding due to an ill-timed toilet flush_

The contestant answered _showerhead_. There are no valves in a showerhead. The valve is behind the handle , or faucet controls.

I kept waiting for a correction on that one. I'm guessing the card read "shower", BW heard enough to say ok, and kept moving. He's a terrible guest host. I also don't like how he rarely gives full names. Contestant will answer "Alcott", host often replies, "Correct, Louisa May Alcott". He just says correct and moves on. Ugh, let's get on to Buzzy already!


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> And how did they accept showerhead?
> 
> *The Worst Part of Waking Up*, for $600
> _A new mixing valve in this could be the key to preventing scalding due to an ill-timed toilet flush_
> 
> The contestant answered _showerhead_. There are no valves in a showerhead. The valve is behind the handle , or faucet controls.
> 
> I kept waiting for a correction on that one. I'm guessing the card read "shower", BW heard enough to say ok, and kept moving. He's a terrible guest host. I also don't like how he rarely gives full names. Contestant will answer "Alcott", host often replies, "Correct, Louisa May Alcott". He just says correct and moves on. Ugh, let's get on to Buzzy already!


Agreed. I also expected a correction. The contestant said "What is a shower.....head?" He hesitated between shower and head, as if he gave the answer shower and BW didn't indicate that it was right, so he tried to be more specific. But the additional specificity took the answer from being right to being wrong. Maybe the judges decided the initial answer of "shower" before the contestant added "head" was correct and they wouldn't penalize him for BW being slow to acknowledge the correct answer.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> Maybe the judges decided the initial answer of "shower" before the contestant added "head" was correct and they wouldn't penalize him for BW being slow to acknowledge the correct answer.


That's a good point. Perhaps the judges are being slightly more lenient when they feel a guest host may be part of the issue with a specific wrong answer.


----------



## astrohip

Today's most egregious captioning error:
*
The Tunnel ($400):*_
From Paris' Gare du Nord you can catch a train through this 31-mile engineering marvel_

Obviously The Chunnel, I knew it, you knew it, the contestant knew it. But the captioner just said "What is a tunnel?"









And here's a weird thing: During FJ, watch when they go from the contestant on the left (ultimate winner), to the guy in the middle. His answer and wager were already displayed on his screen, before BW even got to him.


----------



## lew

Can we assume Jeopardy has gone from human closed captioning to automated?


----------



## astrohip

lew said:


> Can we assume Jeopardy has gone from human closed captioning to automated?


Extremely unlikely. It's too good to be a machine. I watch a lot of captions, and it's usually pretty easy to tell machine generated captions.

These are still good captions, just not Jeopardy-level good.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Where's @trainman when you need him?


----------



## Lady Honora

astrohip said:


> Extremely unlikely. It's too good to be a machine. I watch a lot of captions, and it's usually pretty easy to tell machine generated captions.
> 
> These are still good captions, just not Jeopardy-level good.


Maybe it's time we let Mike Richards know we are not happy with the captions. It's the producer's job to see that the show runs smoothly.


----------



## Bruce24

While I tend to mentally yell at third place contestant who have less than half the money of the person in the lead making big bets, yesterday it worked out.


----------



## astrohip

Bruce24 said:


> While I tend to mentally yell at third place contestant who have less than half the money of the person in the lead making big bets, yesterday it worked out.


Yeah, quite a finish yesterday!


----------



## HarleyRandom

Kanye was guest host last night on "Let's Be Real". One thing about the real guest hosts is they don't get to make up their own categories, but of course Kanye made it all about him. There was even a category of people named Taylor who need to apologize.

There was no competition, although the contestants were shown a couple of times, and no other guest hosts.


----------



## trainman

DevdogAZ said:


> Where's @trainman when you need him?


Out of the business for 16 years now, that's where.

I would say that someone who would be a good "Jeopardy!" contestant (or at least can get a high score on the contestant test) would make a very good closed-captioner... but a lot of people who fit that description would probably rather work in a job with higher pay/better working conditions.


----------



## astrohip

In today's caption fun:

1) "What is billings?" [lowercase]
2) "Who is going Gwyneth Paltrow?" [an added random word]
3) No captions at all on the Mole rat clue
4) They mashed up two roles. Or did they?


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Generally, I wouldn't be able to chip in on the CC question. However, I get to experience bad captioning often when I walk into the living room and the DW is watching a (usually British) show. She keeps the sound low and has the captions to help with that and also the language differences.

Sometimes the text bears no resemblance to what is actually said and approximations of non-American words or phrases can be laughable and even change the whole meaning of what is said.

I can easily imagine how the wrong text and bad timing could ruin a show like Jeopardy!


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

15 - 20 years ago when my kids were infants and toddlers I used the closed captioning quite often. I did notice that the Brits did captioning better. For instance, on the show "Coupling" each character had captioning in a different colour. I do believe they used mixed case, when Americans used all caps.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Today's most egregious captioning error:
> *
> The Tunnel ($400):*
> _From Paris' Gare du Nord you can catch a train through this 31-mile engineering marvel_
> 
> Obviously The Chunnel, I knew it, you knew it, the contestant knew it. But the captioner just said "What is a tunnel?"


Watched this episode last night, and to be fair to the captioner, the way the contestant pronounced it, it did sound like he said "What is a tunnel." So if the captioner isn't familiar with the Chunnel, s/he may not have realized that's not what he said. Obviously that's very problematic if they have someone captioning Jeopardy! who isn't familiar with things as common as the Chunnel, but at least from an audio perspective, they captioned what it sounded like.


----------



## lambertman

Happy to see Mr. Whittaker continue to do meaningful, valuable work on 60 Minutes*.

*-and not Jeopardy!


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Now we get to see how Bucky handles the ToC!


----------



## HarleyRandom

Still not up to Whitaker yet, but I had an hour and 10 minutes left before bedtime. In that time I can watch three "Jeopardy" episodes instead of two sitcoms or one hour-long drama. And I did finally go below 100 percent, though I lost three episodes of an hour show just yesterday. Later this afternoon I hope to find these online. If not, it wasn't a high priority.

Amazing how two days in a row, two of the contestants were tied. In one case they were tied for first. In the other the eventual winner was ahead of both of them but wagered correctly.


----------



## HarleyRandom

'Jeopardy!' host search: Who will replace Alex Trebek? What we know


----------



## Tony_T

NYT; 
I'll Take 'White Supremacist Hand Gestures' for $1,000
How hundreds of "Jeopardy!" contestants talked themselves into a baseless conspiracy theory - and won't be talked out of it.


----------



## astrohip

Tony_T said:


> NYT;
> I'll Take 'White Supremacist Hand Gestures' for $1,000
> How hundreds of "Jeopardy!" contestants talked themselves into a baseless conspiracy theory - and won't be talked out of it.


We discussed this thoroughly about three weeks ago.


----------



## Tony_T

astrohip said:


> We discussed this thoroughly about three weeks ago.


Date of the NYT article is yesterday.


----------



## Regina

Yes, I think the point of the article is that the controversy won't go away!


----------



## Tony_T

The article was thoroughly researched, not just comments of what the writer thought.


----------



## astrohip

Tony_T said:


> Date of the NYT article is yesterday.


And behind a paywall.


----------



## Tony_T

astrohip said:


> And behind a paywall.


So, you initially complained about an article I linked that you didn't even read?


----------



## astrohip

Tony_T said:


> So, you initially complained about an article I linked that you didn't even read?


Yep. We discussed this...(quick look back)... three weeks ago. I did attempt to read it, but paywalled.

If there was new news, tell us. When you post a vague headline that is identical in concept to the ones from three weeks ago, tell us there is something new. Or use some quotes for the 90% of who can't read it, so we know why you posted it.

Otherwise, it just looks like recycled news.


----------



## Tony_T

I read, and commented on it three weeks ago (I posted the Snopes link) . The NYT story was about "How hundreds of "Jeopardy!" contestants talked themselves into a baseless conspiracy theory - and won't be talked out of it."

_"A full 595 former contestants eventually signed on to the final draft of the letter, asking why "Jeopardy!" hadn't edited out the moment.

"So the element of this story that interests me most is how the beating heart of nerdy, liberal fact-mastery can pump blood into wild social media conspiracy, and send all these smart people down the sort of rabbit hole that leads other groups of Americans to believe that children are being transported inside refrigerators. And, I wanted to know, how they could remain committed to that point of view in the absence of any solid evidence."_​
Good story by the NYT.


----------



## wmcbrine

TonyTheTiger said:


> Now we get to see how Bucky handles the ToC!


Well, that would be interesting.










But I think you mean Buzzy?


----------



## Regina

My mom calls him "Fuzzy!"


----------



## HarleyRandom

Aaron Rodgers appears this week on set along with Jackie from the show that used to be called "Roseanne".


----------



## Regina

HarleyRandom said:


> Aaron Rodgers appears this week on set along with Jackie from the show that used to be called "Roseanne".


That was hilarious! Aaron was funny! And Laurie Metcalf can do no wrong in my eyes-

"My mom's not really a sports fan, so tell her you're Jon Hamm!"


----------



## HarleyRandom

Regina said:


> That was hilarious! Aaron was funny! And Laurie Metcalf can do no wrong in my eyes-
> 
> "My mom's not really a sports fan, so tell her you're Jon Hamm!"


Wait, has the episode aired? I'm way behind.

Oh, I know what happened. I am a week behind watching another series and saw it there.


----------



## astrohip

Tony_T said:


> I read, and commented on it three weeks ago (I posted the Snopes link) . The NYT story was about "How hundreds of "Jeopardy!" contestants talked themselves into a baseless conspiracy theory - and won't be talked out of it."
> 
> _"A full 595 former contestants eventually signed on to the final draft of the letter, asking why "Jeopardy!" hadn't edited out the moment.
> 
> "So the element of this story that interests me most is how the beating heart of nerdy, liberal fact-mastery can pump blood into wild social media conspiracy, and send all these smart people down the sort of rabbit hole that leads other groups of Americans to believe that children are being transported inside refrigerators. And, I wanted to know, how they could remain committed to that point of view in the absence of any solid evidence."_​
> Good story by the NYT.


Thanks, I appreciate the followup.


----------



## mattack

lew said:


> Can we assume Jeopardy has gone from human closed captioning to automated?


yeah they've gotten bad. I'm still several weeks behind, but I saw a homonym problem in the captions.


----------



## hapster85

Buzzy did a good job kicking off the Tournament of Champions. No first day jitters at all. He seemed very much at ease.


----------



## astrohip

hapster85 said:


> Buzzy did a good job kicking off the Tournament of Champions. No first day jitters at all. He seemed very much at ease.


If anything, he was slightly _less _Buzzy than Buzzy.

After the last two weeks, anyone would have looked good. But I agree, Buzzy did a nice job.

I'm friends with one of today's contestants. She's in my LL Rundle, plus lives in Hutto, a small town outside of Austin I visit every year (Hutto Olde Tyme Fair). Hutto Hippos!

That's me, from many years ago, in Hutto. Not her.


----------



## Worf

I have to admit, Buzzy was good. I like the pacing of the show under him, it just kept going and there was an energy to it that perked the show right up. 

Though I admit, he is rather fast. I don't mind it, but there will be some who feel he's a bit too fast. But it's nice to have some energy.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Agreed. Especially after the previous robot!

It's too early for a grade just yet, but I haven't enjoyed a host as much in quite a while.If he continues to be engaging and interesting, the pacing will come and I'd be happy to see him as a permanent fixture.


----------



## pdhenry

How did Buzzy, of all TOC champs, land this gig specifically?


----------



## trainman

pdhenry said:


> How did Buzzy, of all TOC champs, land this gig specifically?


Presumably because he lives in L.A., had a few days free, and is fairly telegenic. (I suspect Brad Rutter may have had a conflict with tapings for "The Chase.")


----------



## DevdogAZ

trainman said:


> Presumably because he lives in L.A., had a few days free, and is fairly telegenic. (*I suspect Brad Rutter may have had a conflict with tapings for "The Chase."*)


I don't think that's the case. All episodes of The Chase had aired by the end of March 2021 (likely taped in late 2020 or early 2021), and the ToC currently being shown was filmed in April 2021, so there would not have been any overlap, unless they were already filming S2 episodes of The Chase, but I don't think it was even announced that it was renewed until the last week or so.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't think that's the case. All episodes of The Chase had aired by the end of March 2021 (likely taped in late 2020 or early 2021), and the ToC currently being shown was filmed in April 2021, so there would not have been any overlap, unless they were already filming S2 episodes of The Chase, but I don't think it was even announced that it was renewed until the last week or so.


I just saw an ad for The Chase starting next month. They're still not using Buzzy. Instead, the original UK and GSN chaser, Mark Labbett, is added to the lineup.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TonyTheTiger said:


> I just saw an ad for The Chase starting next month. They're still not using Buzzy. Instead, the original UK and GSN chaser, Mark Labbett, is added to the lineup.


Nobody said anything about Buzzy being on The Chase. The speculation was that Brad Rutter wasn't available as guest host for the taping of the J! Tournament of Champions in April because he was taping The Chase. If new episodes of The Chase are set to air in June, then it's possible they were filming those episodes in April at the same time the ToC was filmed.


----------



## hapster85

TonyTheTiger said:


> I just saw an ad for The Chase starting next month. They're still not using Buzzy. Instead, the original UK and GSN chaser, Mark Labbett, is added to the lineup.


While I like Brad, Ken, and James, The Chase just wasn't the same without The Beast. I don't know if it's the accent, his size, his attitude, or the whole package that make his taunts more intimidating and fun to watch, but those other three were just meh in that role.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Tank McNamara by Bill Hinds for May 17, 2021 - GoComics
Tank McNamara by Bill Hinds for May 18, 2021 | GoComics.com
Tank McNamara by Bill Hinds for May 19, 2021 | GoComics.com

It's about Rodgers' football career, and I'm guessing it will continue all week. If they're sure he will still be playing, maybe he won't become the host.


----------



## astrohip

Wednesday May 19, *Water, $800*
_
Sometimes water molecules contain deuterium or tritium, isotopes of this element_

The answer is Hydrogen. One of the contestants (remember, this is the Tournament of Champions, the best of the best) incorrectly replied "geranium". I didn't recall an element named that, but hey, the memory ain't what it used to be.

Found out later, it was captioned "geranium", but she answered "uranium".


----------



## pdhenry

They should only let Jeopardy champions caption the TOC!


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> They should only let Jeopardy champions caption the TOC!


I was kinda hoping all this complaining would get @trainman to come out of retirement.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

More bad FJ wagering by second place!

You'd think that a multi-day previous winner would know how to bet, but nope!


----------



## astrohip

TonyTheTiger said:


> More bad FJ wagering by second place!
> 
> You'd think that a multi-day previous winner would know how to bet, but nope!


I think what you're seeing is some very specific wagering due to the Tourney format. You don't need to win (although it helps!), you need to land in the top four non-winning scores. So instead of wagering to win, several contestants are clearly trying to end up with enough to qualify as a wild card. Tuesday's FJ leader didn't even wager to win, she was looking to lock the money spot (she did end up winning).

That's also why you're seeing several of the non-leaders go "all in" on FJ, when normally they wouldn't do that. They are trying to maximize their winnings for those four spots, and nothing else matters. There is no 2nd or 3rd place money in these rounds.


----------



## hapster85

Agreed. Tournaments are always going to have different betting strategies than regular games. Especially in the quarter-final rounds. I know contestants who make the semifinals get paid win or lose, but I don't think anyone gets paid in the games we see this week. It's either go for the win or aim for the wild cards.


----------



## astrohip

hapster85 said:


> I know contestants who make the semifinals get paid win or lose, but I don't think anyone gets paid in the games we see this week.


Buzzy just mentioned this today. $5K to the players this week who don't advance. $10K to semi-finalists who don't advance. $50K, $100K, $250K to the three finalists.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> I think what you're seeing is some very specific wagering due to the Tourney format. You don't need to win (although it helps!), you need to land in the top four non-winning scores. So instead of wagering to win, several contestants are clearly trying to end up with enough to qualify as a wild card. Tuesday's FJ leader didn't even wager to win, she was looking to lock the money spot (she did end up winning).
> 
> That's also why you're seeing several of the non-leaders go "all in" on FJ, when normally they wouldn't do that. They are trying to maximize their winnings for those four spots, and nothing else matters. There is no 2nd or 3rd place money in these rounds.


I think that's exactly why TTT was mentioning the bad wagering by second place on Wednesday. Get the question right and only end up with ~$12,000. That seems like a risky number for getting into the semis. Why not wager more and get into the $15k range and make it much more likely?


----------



## ncbill

trainman said:


> Presumably because he lives in L.A., had a few days free, and is fairly telegenic. (I suspect Brad Rutter may have had a conflict with tapings for "The Chase.")


Looks like he just walked off the set of a 1960s game show?


----------



## lew

pdhenry said:


> How did Buzzy, of all TOC champs, land this gig specifically?


Buzzy is no longer eligible to compete in Jeopardy. I have no idea if any contestants turned down the gig for that reason.


----------



## HarleyRandom

lew said:


> Buzzy is no longer eligible to compete in Jeopardy. I have no idea if any contestants turned down the gig for that reason.


While I have yet to see Anderson's last episode or any of Whitaker's, I turned on the TV last night and was startled by Buzzy. I don't think he has the voice to be a host of this show.


----------



## Lady Honora

pdhenry said:


> They should only let Jeopardy champions caption the TOC!


Maybe they should have trusted employees proofread the captions before they release the tapes to the stations.


----------



## hapster85

lew said:


> Buzzy is no longer eligible to compete in Jeopardy. I have no idea if any contestants turned down the gig for that reason.


Because of hosting, or had he previously been rendered ineligible?


----------



## Regina

hapster85 said:


> Because of hosting, or had he previously been rendered ineligible?


Because of hosting-since he is working so closely with the writers and producers, it is considered an unfair advantage and will disqualify him from future play.


----------



## lambertman

I like Buzzy way more as a guest host than I did as a contestant. I'd be fine with him getting the job, but Anderson and Ken are still my favorites.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

DevdogAZ said:


> I think that's exactly why TTT was mentioning the bad wagering by second place on Wednesday. Get the question right and only end up with ~$12,000. That seems like a risky number for getting into the semis. Why not wager more and get into the $15k range and make it much more likely?


Exactly! ~$12000 is unlikely to make it, or is at least a risky total.

I understand the strategy and realize that there's a possible need to finish second (or even third) with one of the four highest runner-up scores, but at least I would want to have enough to be in the running!


----------



## hapster85

Regina said:


> Because of hosting-since he is working so closely with the writers and producers, it is considered an unfair advantage and will disqualify him from future play.


Yeah, I understood that. Just didn't know if hosting was what disqualified him, or if there was something else I wasn't aware of that had previously disqualified him.


----------



## lew

hapster85 said:


> Yeah, I understood that. Just didn't know if hosting was what disqualified him, or if there was something else I wasn't aware of that had previously disqualified him.


I didn't save the link, I read Buzzy became ineligible to compete when he accepted the guest host role. Same with Ken when he became, I forgot his title prior to even being a guest host.

Isn't the regular ToC only the past year. I guess Buzzy was opting out of any type of future best of or GOAT.


----------



## hapster85

lew said:


> I didn't save the link, I read Buzzy became ineligible to compete when he accepted the guest host role. Same with Ken when he became, I forgot his title prior to even being a guest host.
> 
> Isn't the regular ToC only the past year. I guess Buzzy was opting out of any type of future best of or GOAT.


Yes, it just surprised me a bit that Buzzy would render himself ineligible at this point in time, considering his run was just a few years ago. Then again, it could be many years, or never, before there's another special tournament he would have been eligible for. So it makes sense.

Ken has nothing else to prove, so hosting was a no-brainer.


----------



## trainman

lew said:


> Isn't the regular ToC only the past year.


They've been spreading them out a little more in recent years -- in the past decade or so, they've been held in May 2010, November 2011, February 2013, November 2014, November 2015, November 2017, and November 2019.


----------



## Howie

Buzzy announced the FJ category before the break yesterday and I immediately blurted out the correct answer without even hearing the question. Alas, I only bet $1.


----------



## astrohip

Howie said:


> Buzzy announced the FJ category before the break yesterday and I immediately blurted out the correct answer without even hearing the question. Alas, I only bet $1.


The infamous "pre-call". Rare as a unicorn. I've only done it twice. In forty years.

Having said that, I didn't get this FJ, and in hindsight, I knew it. Ugh.


----------



## astrohip

Captioner just completely skipped a clue yesterday (Tuesday, TOC). The video clue with vermicelli... no captions. Confirmed by several people.


----------



## pdhenry

I'm surprised that they caption the clues, actually.


----------



## DevdogAZ

pdhenry said:


> I'm surprised that they caption the clues, actually.


They generally don't caption the clues. But when it's a visual clue where they're not showing the words of the clue on screen (as in this case where they were showing a picture of pasta), then they have to caption it.


----------



## Worf

Well, with Mayim Bialik, doing the next two weeks, they better do a BBT themed board (I mean, the categories are BBT-themed in some way).


----------



## astrohip

Worf said:


> Well, with Mayim Bialik, doing the next two weeks, they better do a BBT themed board (I mean, the categories are BBT-themed in some way).


Looking forward to seeing her stint. I've only seen her on BBT, and her new series _Call Me Kat_ (which I liked). She doesn't do a lot of interviews, so I'm not familiar with who she really is. Should be interesting. I know she has a Ph.D. in neuroscience.

She's the first guest host who's an actual actor. The others have been "themselves" on TV (including sports & Jeopardy).


----------



## astrohip

__
http://instagr.am/p/CPerPHOrQy2/


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CPerPHOrQy2/


That's a nice photo.

So whoever decides who gets to be on which show and where they sit ... did no one notice Paul was to the left of Ryan?


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Looking forward to seeing her stint. I've only seen her on BBT, and her new series _Call Me Kat_ (which I liked). She doesn't do a lot of interviews, so I'm not familiar with who she really is. Should be interesting. I know she has a Ph.D. in neuroscience.
> 
> She's the first guest host who's an actual actor. The others have been "themselves" on TV (including sports & Jeopardy).


There was a good podcast interview of her on "People I (mostly) Admire". It's hosted by Steven Levitt, University of Chicago economist and co-author of Freakonomics.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Pleasantly surprised.

I thought she was efficient with the right combination of enthusiasm and humility, although she did come across as smug at times.

I need to see more before a final judgement, though.


----------



## Mabes

She was as good as I thought she would be. As someone said on another board, she radiated intelligence, but I didn't get a feeling of smugness. She read the clues flawlessly at a good tempo. I predict it will come down to her or LeVar. Both were on hugely popular shows (not news shows) so I think both will get good ratings.


----------



## Worf

Yeah, Mayim had a good start. She radiated energy.

I think it helped that her shows were comedies with a fair amount of improv. You saw it when she was riffing with the contestants during the interviews.


----------



## Howie

I thought she was very good, too, and she's one of my favorites so far.


----------



## astrohip

I liked her, but I'm not ready to anoint her yet. Need to see a few more. I did detect that weird slight micro-second pause at times, before saying correct. Same as others have had (AC in particular). Must be something that takes a game or two to get used to.

She does come across as earnest, likable, engaging. Never saw a hint of smugness.

Not sure why people keep putting LeVar as the one to beat. We haven't even seen him yet.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

I meant to say this earlier, but I suspect the micro-pause is for the host to wait for confirmation from the judges if they're not 100% sure they heard the answer correctly or it varied from their card.

One thing I've noticed from most of the guest hosts is an acceptance of 'near answers' that Alex would never have accepted - like pluralizing things, etc.


----------



## pdhenry

TonyTheTiger said:


> One thing I've noticed from most of the guest hosts is an acceptance of 'near answers' that Alex would never have accepted - like pluralizing things, etc.


Last night's response of (I heard) St. John for St. John's, Newfoundland as an example.


----------



## stellie93

I liked her, but I also noticed a hint of smugness. And I'm not sure we needed to know about her degree. Overall , though, she was really good.


----------



## sharkster

This the first week of the subs I decided to watch (not for any particular reason, as I like some of the others chosen but just didn't feel moved to watch) and I'm so glad. 

Mayim did a killer job and was an absolute pleasure to watch. I started a Pass to keep watching.

I really didn't feel smugness. I find her very down to earth and likable. I get a good vibe off of her.


----------



## sharkster

TonyTheTiger said:


> I meant to say this earlier, but I suspect the micro-pause is for the host to wait for confirmation from the judges if they're not 100% sure they heard the answer correctly or it varied from their card.
> 
> One thing I've noticed from most of the guest hosts is an acceptance of 'near answers' that Alex would never have accepted - like pluralizing things, etc.


Oh, I also noticed a couple of times a barely discernible lag a couple of times. I really haven't watched the show in a while, so I wondered if it were them making a call on a close one. If that's the case, I'm glad they do that and that they do it very quickly.


----------



## hapster85

astrohip said:


> Not sure why people keep putting LeVar as the one to beat. We haven't even seen him yet.


I keep wondering why so many seem so sure that the new permanent host will be chosen from among the guest hosts. It's just as likely (or maybe even more likely) to be someone else entirely.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I just wonder what the point is in Final Jeopardy in the semifinals when the person in first place can't be caught and the person in second place can't be caught by the person in third place.

Of course we want to see it. But why bet anything? Isn't it true the "score" is meaningless because you don't win anything until your last day?


----------



## HarleyRandom

sharkster said:


> I really didn't feel smugness. I find her very down to earth and likable. I get a good vibe off of her.


Why would anyone expect her to be smug? Isn't it just her TV husband who thinks he's better than everyone else? Or is she like that too?

Edit: Sorry, hadn't read all the posts.


----------



## astrohip

hapster85 said:


> I keep wondering why so many seem so sure that the new permanent host will be chosen from among the guest hosts. It's just as likely (or maybe even more likely) to be someone else entirely.


Originally, the producers had said these were just guest hosts, and don't read anything more into it. But then a month or two ago, Mike Richards (EP and former guest host) made some comments and alluded to this being a tryout process. But not in so many words.

Nobody who knows is talking.



HarleyRandom said:


> I just wonder what the point is in Final Jeopardy in the semifinals when the person in first place can't be caught and the person in second place can't be caught by the person in third place.
> 
> Of course we want to see it. But why bet anything? Isn't it true the "score" is meaningless because you don't win anything until your last day?


Your point is well taken, and it even goes a step further. In the semis (and unlike a regular game), 2nd & 3rd get the same amount, so it doesn't matter who has more money, before or after FJ wagering. So assuming a lock by 1st place, there is no point in wagering at all.


----------



## TonyD79

Just competitive nature? The champions are all winners.


----------



## DevdogAZ

pdhenry said:


> Last night's response of (I heard) St. John for St. John's, Newfoundland as an example.


I'm pretty sure she said St. John's. I always get confused whether the name of the town is St. John or St. John's, and I thought St. John's was going to be ruled incorrect, but it turns out she said it correctly and I just remembered the name wrong.


----------



## hapster85

astrohip said:


> Originally, the producers had said these were just guest hosts, and don't read anything more into it. But then a month or two ago, Mike Richards (EP and former guest host) made some comments and alluded to this being a tryout process. But not in so many words.
> 
> Nobody who knows is talking.


Interesting. Had not seen/heard that. Without knowing what he actually said, I can't help but wonder if it wasn't wishful thinking on someone's part.


----------



## pdhenry

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm pretty sure she said St. John's.


Given that the category was "Possessive Geography," I'm more certain that I had misheard. She didn't really have a very strong "s" at the end of "John's" (I just rewatched the clue).


----------



## Worf

TonyTheTiger said:


> One thing I've noticed from most of the guest hosts is an acceptance of 'near answers' that Alex would never have accepted - like pluralizing things, etc.


Actually, pluralizing things is allowed if the category or answer doesn't deny it (e.g., if it asks for one of something, then a plural will not be allowed). Even in Final Jeopardy, it's supposed to be if it sounds similar to the answer, it's allowed. It's lead to several controversial judgements on whether an answer is correct even in the Trebek era.

And if it was wrong, the judges can and do adjust the scores afterwards, both up and down. So "near enough" is good enough. I'm sure they even excuse using "What" instead of "Who" when you ask your question.

There are so many people in the chain of deciding who is right or wrong that the host really doesn't decide anything.



sharkster said:


> Oh, I also noticed a couple of times a barely discernible lag a couple of times. I really haven't watched the show in a while, so I wondered if it were them making a call on a close one. If that's the case, I'm glad they do that and that they do it very quickly.


Some hosts were really bad at it. I believe the first day of Anderson Cooper it was highly noticeable, but it seemed to go away in the following days. It was long enough that I was expecting a clarification.



hapster85 said:


> I keep wondering why so many seem so sure that the new permanent host will be chosen from among the guest hosts. It's just as likely (or maybe even more likely) to be someone else entirely.


True. I think the guest host thing is done to keep the show on the air - interviews for a full time host can take a long while. However, it's generally expected that given a show as culturally ingrained as Jeopardy!, the chosen host would "guest host" just to see the audience reaction. Most of the guest hosts are there because it's an opportunity of a lifetime, but you can expect one of them to be a real candidate just to see how the on screen persona is. Doesn't matter how good a host is - if the audience is turned off by them, it's not worth it. Even unsuitable hosts may be surprising audience hits .

So it's not unreasonable to think that one of the guest hosts might be actually doing the "audience interview"


----------



## Win Joy Jr

It's also a scheduling consideration if any of the potential hosts have other gigs, like Mayim Bialik's sitcom got picked up for a second season. I know they record the shows in blocks, but it is a serious time commitment.

I caught my first watch of Mayim's stint last night. She seemed to have things well in hand and kept the game moving along smoothly.


----------



## TonyD79

Win Joy Jr said:


> It's also a scheduling consideration if any of the potential hosts have other gigs, like Mayim Bialik's sitcom got picked up for a second season. I know they record the shows in blocks, but it is a serious time commitment.
> 
> I caught my first watch of Mayim's stint last night. She seemed to have things well in hand and kept the game moving along smoothly.


If Aaron Rodgers can arrange his schedule for recording jeopardy!, I'm sure Bialik could. Her schedule is even more flexible.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Worf said:


> And if it was wrong, the judges can and do adjust the scores afterwards, both up and down. So "near enough" is good enough. I'm sure they even excuse using "What" instead of "Who" when you ask your question.


I've seen grammatically incorrect questions get counted because they were a question. That is, the question is usually a sentence but I've seen it without a verb.

It just has to be a question. Sometimes the response is a question and that counts, but most people add "What is" to make sure. Or they just forget.

I must have missed something but the incorrect response was Palateen. The correct response was Palatine. I thought any pronunciation that was possible with the correct spelling was acceptable.

Also, whoever decides who is on which episode and where they sit: Jennifer was put to the left of Jason. But we didn't have any finalists named Leigh.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> I must have missed something but the incorrect response was Palateen. The correct response was Palatine. I thought any pronunciation that was possible with the correct spelling was acceptable.


She said "palantine", with an extra "n".


----------



## pdhenry

I thought it was due to short vs long I. The extra N is tough but I guess more fair.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> She said "palantine", with an extra "n".


That I did not hear.


----------



## Worf

TonyD79 said:


> If Aaron Rodgers can arrange his schedule for recording jeopardy!, I'm sure Bialik could. Her schedule is even more flexible.


The Jeopardy shooting schedule is somewhat flexible. Remember, the old schedule was I think was Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday, and each day they filmed 5 episodes, so they did 3 weeks worth of shows every week.

This was slowed down to twice a week in the year before Alex passed due to his worsening status. Jeopardy has around 200 episodes per year, so in a little over 3 months a year, they can shoot an entire year's worth of episodes.

Call Me Kat was only a miniseries, so it was only about 13 episodes or so. Typical filming is 1 episode a week (usually 1 episode every 7-10 days, the winter hiatus is used to build up the episode buffer again).

The guest hosts will only really have to dedicate a week out of their schedule to film their two week's worth of episodes.


----------



## getbak

When Pat Sajak briefly had his talk show, he continued hosting Wheel of Fortune the entire time (although, he did leave the daytime version, which was still around at the time). Initially, his show was 90 minutes a night, 5 nights a week, so it was a solid time commitment.

I don't know if Call Me Kat got a full season order for its second season, but I'm sure they could find a schedule that works if they decided to give Bialik the full-time Jeopardy gig.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Worf said:


> Call Me Kat was only a miniseries, so it was only about 13 episodes or so. Typical filming is 1 episode a week (usually 1 episode every 7-10 days, the winter hiatus is used to build up the episode buffer again).


I haven't watched Call Me Kat to know if it's a single-camera or multi-camera show, but I think multi-cam shows have mostly fallen out of favor, and single-cam shows take a lot more time to film. So if they're filming one episode a week, Bialik is probably on set 12+ hours a day for 5-6 of those days, every week.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> I haven't watched Call Me Kat to know if it's a single-camera or multi-camera show, but I think multi-cam shows have mostly fallen out of favor, and single-cam shows take a lot more time to film. So if they're filming one episode a week, Bialik is probably on set 12+ hours a day for 5-6 of those days, every week.


Multi-cam.

I'm not sure if it's always destined to be a 13 eps series. I thought that was due to the pandemic and the rush to get shows on the air. But maybe it was planned originally. No idea.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Multi-cam.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's always destined to be a 13 eps series. I thought that was due to the pandemic and the rush to get shows on the air. But maybe it was planned originally. No idea.


If it's multi-cam, then that's a lot less work for Bialik. Probably a table read one day, a couple days of rehearsal, and then an evening of live taping each week.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I don't want to go all the way back and search to see if that's what it was about but someone posted about "gypsy" being offensive. In an episode I watched recently the term "gipsy" was used to refer to a moth. I'm pretty sure that was misspelled.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> I don't want to go all the way back and search to see if that's what it was about but someone posted about "gypsy" being offensive. In an episode I watched recently the term "gipsy" was used to refer to a moth. I'm pretty sure that was misspelled.


The word _gypsy_, referring to the _Romani _people, is a slur. The _Lymantria dispar _is colloquially known as the gypsy moth.


----------



## jilter

Hacked from another (apparently/wrong) thread-
I am amazed how much difference the host makes relative to my enjoyment.
Last week- I could not finish an ep.
This week-
Stop Searching.
This woman is a revelation....upbeat, smart, responsive, spontaneous. Clearly happy to be there...which set Alex apart IMO
Smug?
Where? When?


----------



## hapster85

Mayim is doing fine, but I thought Buzzy did, too.


----------



## astrohip

NOBEL PRIZE ODDITIES $800

Physics winners Penzias & Wilson had to shoo pigeons from their antenna to pick up background radiation from this "Big" event

What is The Big Bang

Julia: "Hey"


----------



## lambertman

Mayim didn't prompt the contestant in the J! round that her Daily Double could be worth up to $1000, and she bet just the $400 she had. Fortunately didn't matter in the outcome.

Anderson did that at least once too, but the contestant still bet the max.


----------



## astrohip

I noticed that also. You would hope the contestants know, but lately, that's probably not a great bet.

I don't remember the clue, but today's captioning fun was STAKE instead of STEAK.

Today's two-time champ is certainly... unique. She brings a certain vitality & energy we're not used to seeing.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> The word _gypsy_, referring to the _Romani _people, is a slur. The _Lymantria dispar _is colloquially known as the gypsy moth.


Yes, I knew that. But "gypsy" was misspelled.


----------



## HarleyRandom

hapster85 said:


> Mayim is doing fine, but I thought Buzzy did, too.


I haven't seen Mayim yet, but I no longer find Buzzy annoying. I don't even notice him now. He must be doing a good job then.


----------



## Mabes

I finally got around to watching the ToC. Buzzy was good, I would be ok with him but like Mayim a little better

I don't really care that much as long as the host does not annoy me in some way. I never watch live and I skip the interviews. As long as the host reads well and only interrupts if she has something really interesting or funny to say (And only very occassionally), I'm good

But I would like to see Mayim get it as a role model for young girls. She is a big advocate of encouraging them to get into STEM jobs


----------



## lambertman

Susie: “What is ‘Dude Looks Like a Lady’?”
Mayim: (laughs) “I didn’t expect that from you, Susie!!”

Me: “SHE’S YOUNGER THAN AEROSMITH!”


----------



## jilter

Love this thread! Finally, something I can watch!


----------



## astrohip

I think this was the first time all four people on stage were women. Really enjoying our two-day champ, her energy is infectious.

AFRICAN AMERICANS $2000
One of the great stunt pilots of the 1920s, she was the first African-American woman to earn her pilot's license

Who is Bessie Coleman?

It was a triple stumper, and I wouldn't have got this if you spotted me "Bessie Coleman". But in an amazing coincidence (and about six hours too late), last night I was reading this month's "Texas Electric Co-op Power" magazine, and they have a feature story on Bessie Coleman! Seriously, what are the odds? (I guess 100% ). She was born in Texas, hence the story.

https://www.texascooppower.com/texas-stories/history/queen-bess-soared


----------



## madscientist

I find this kind of thing happening to me a lot: I'll see something on Jeopardy that was a clue or answer in the NYTimes crossword the week before, or vice versa, or something like that. Obviously clearly coincidence because the shows are taped way earlier but it's still weird when it happens. I think we're just wired to notice stuff like this.


----------



## jilter

Baader-Meinhof.


----------



## astrohip

jilter said:


> Baader-Meinhof.


German terrorist group?


----------



## sharkster

I like Mayim Bialik more every day! 

That's all.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Regina said:


> That was hilarious! Aaron was funny! And Laurie Metcalf can do no wrong in my eyes-
> 
> "My mom's not really a sports fan, so tell her you're Jon Hamm!"


Finally saw it. That could have never happened in a real episode. I don't know if anyone ever argues like that, but we certainly haven't seen it.

It was kind of a letdown but then they used the same camera angles as if it were the show itself to show what happened during the break. I didn't see anything particularly impressive about Aaron. Laurie Metcalf always does well but sometimes she does well being a lunatic.

I'm curious to know where they got the other contestants. I assume they did all that on the regular set.


----------



## Bruce24

HarleyRandom said:


> Finally saw it. That could have never happened in a real episode. I don't know if anyone ever argues like that, but we certainly haven't seen it.
> 
> It was kind of a letdown but then they used the same camera angles as if it were the show itself to show what happened during the break. I didn't see anything particularly impressive about Aaron. Laurie Metcalf always does well but sometimes she does well being a lunatic.
> 
> I'm curious to know where they got the other contestants. I assume they did all that on the regular set.


Not a real episode, but ....


----------



## HarleyRandom

Bruce24 said:


> Not a real episode, but ....


Yeah, I saw it. And of course that would have never happened in a real episode.

Not only does Cliff remind me of me but I find him annoying.


----------



## austinsstuff

How's the Tournament of Champions going? I was planning on watching it...until my TiVo started deleting recordings before the first week even ended...then I accidentally deleted that Wednesday's episode, before I proceeded to move to a place where I had to cancel cable due to them being unavalible, plus my indoor antenna that worked decent enough picks up nothing now. 

I plan on stopping by Walmart soon for a new antenna as well as an amplifier to help do the trick, hopefully it works so I can get my ABC affiliate back to start watching again.


----------



## DevdogAZ

austinsstuff said:


> How's the Tournament of Champions going? I was planning on watching it...until my TiVo started deleting recordings before the first week even ended...then I accidentally deleted that Wednesday's episode, before I proceeded to move to a place where I had to cancel cable due to them being unavalible, plus my indoor antenna that worked decent enough picks up nothing now.
> 
> I plan on stopping by Walmart soon for a new antenna as well as an amplifier to help do the trick, hopefully it works so I can get my ABC affiliate back to start watching again.


ToC ended a couple weeks ago.

You could try Locast.org to see if your local stations are offered via streaming. That way you'd get a clean version without having to worry about an antenna.


----------



## Mabes

I had not heard of that. The closest city is Charlotte, 160 miles away, if it came to Roanoke, 40 miles away, would that be too far?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Mabes said:


> I had not heard of that. The closest city is Charlotte, 160 miles away, if it came to Roanoke, 40 miles away, would that be too far?


Click this link and it should tell you what Designated Market Area (DMA) you're located in. If they service that DMA, then you should be able to access their service. If not, then you won't be able to (or maybe you could use a VPN that makes it look like you're located in the DMA).

Home - Locast


----------



## jilter

The guest hosts-


Not the same at all but it reminds me of when Harry Caray, beloved announcer for the Cubs, got ill.
They brought in a parade of celebrities to perform the 7th inning stretch.
Once Harry passed on, while a random celeb is occasionally allowed the honor- the Cubs still mostly go to the tape of Harry.


----------



## jilter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402402133597589508


----------



## madscientist

For $500??? Wha...?


----------



## jilter

madscientist said:


> For $500??? Wha...?


Lol!!


----------



## pdhenry

Grr.

In "Don't Pass Bar" the word Bar isn't a noun (I.e., it's not "The Don't Pass Bar"). It's an adjective (the entire label is "Don't Pass Bar [6-6]", which means that 12 isn't a winning Don't Pass roll). Some casinos have tables marked Don't Pass Bar [1-1]


----------



## astrohip

The race Le Mans was captioned as Lamans.



pdhenry said:


> Grr.
> 
> In "Don't Pass Bar" the word Bar isn't a noun (I.e., it's not "The Don't Pass Bar"). It's an adjective (the entire label is "Don't Pass Bar [6-6]", which means that 12 isn't a winning Don't Pass roll). Some casinos have tables marked Don't Pass Bar [1-1]


Yeah, I caught that also. While we usually just refer to it as "Don't Pass", it's the Don't Pass line, not bar.


----------



## pdhenry

It's a common error because "It says Don't Pass Bar right there!" but I expect more of Jeopardy.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I thought I had seen all of Ken's episodes but I was reminded when "This Day In History" had the death of Ronald Reagan. There was one night, and I don't remember which night it was, when "Jeopardy" was pre-empted by coverage of Reagan's death. I'm not sure the technical term is funeral, but there was some religious service.

So I guessed the date and found this.

J! Archive - Show #4562, aired 2004-06-08 (j-archive.com)

Assuming I have the date right, it was Ken's 5th. It's a description, not a video, but that might be enough.


----------



## astrohip

After two weeks, Mayim has started to bug me a little. She added too much commentary to her replies, and it's not needed. It stops the rhythm of the contestants game play, and it doesn't really serve any purpose. I don't have any issue with a host filling out a name, eg "Who is Poe?" can be answered, "Correct, who is Edgar Allen Poe?". But I don't need her adding "He was also known as...", or "I knew him", or whatever else she often added.

The first week or so, this rarely happened. By the end of the second week, she was doing it several times a game. Her confidence and comfort level worked against her, IMHO. 

I really like her otherwise. But that would drive me nuts long-term.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Answer: We don't know yet. Question: Who is the new host of 'Jeopardy!'? | KSL.com


----------



## HarleyRandom

I haven't seen a lot of Mayim's episodes but she is pleasant enough.


----------



## Wil

HarleyRandom said:


> I haven't seen a lot of Mayim's episodes but she is pleasant enough.


She is a neuroscientist, you know.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Wil said:


> She is a neuroscientist, you know.


Yeah, I know. So I guess I was expecting a nerd. But she's a lot like Blossom.

Which reminds me. I'm a few weeks behind reading Miss Manners, which is related to the fact I used to avoid seeing the column online until I had seen it in the actual newspaper (which doesn't run all of the columns), to save time spent online.

The way I read it, this Six is a male, so it's not Blossom's friend, but Six is a troublemaker.

Affair Disrupts Longtime Friend Group - Miss Manners | UExpress

Also, I read this on another site but there was no link and I can only hope it's not true: "Aaron Rodgers is going to be named host of Jeopardy and retiring from the NFL if the Packers don't trade him."


----------



## Howie

So who's the next guest host?


----------



## Goober96

Howie said:


> So who's the next guest host?


Savannah Guthrie


----------



## Bruce24

Howie said:


> So who's the next guest host?


Savannah Guthrie


----------



## Howie

Oh, she might be good.


----------



## Wil

HarleyRandom said:


> Yeah, I know.


I know you know.

She is a neuroscientist, you know. Just mentioning that casually.


----------



## Wil

One of the worst Final Jeopardy phrasings in a long time. Not an apt description at all. You could get at the expected response by default, but I was arguing that it was bogus before it was even revealed.

You could predict the triple-stumper in advance though. I'm usually too slow to verbalize the answers before they buzz in, but tonight since they didn't get so many, I looked good to the family. My goal in life.


----------



## madscientist

Overall not a good game last night. I am so far not a fan of Savannah (but, one episode so we'll see) and one of the contestants seemed downright hostile! Many wrong answers and even triple stumpers that didn't seem that hard. Second night in a row where the winner took it with a pretty low total.

I have to say I'm getting a little tired of the rotating hosts. It was interesting for a while but I'm close to ready to name someone.


----------



## astrohip

It does seem like we've had some less than optimal contestants lately. Victory by attrition. 

I agree that the FJ wording was vague. I knew what they wanted, but who's to say other "inexact but still accurate phrases" shouldn't be accepted?

No opinion on SG so far. She neither excites me nor irritates me. Yet. I'll give her a few more games to form an opinion.


----------



## Unbeliever

I got it. My thought process was "LF", but since the category is "19th Century America", they're looking for "MD".

The category is just as much a part of the clue as the actual clue itself is.

--Carlos V.


----------



## hapster85

madscientist said:


> I have to say I'm getting a little tired of the rotating hosts. It was interesting for a while but I'm close to ready to name someone.


Yeah, I've been feeling that way more and more myself. Assuming there's a new permanent host in place by the start of Season 38, there are 6 additional guest hosts remaining. August 13th is the airdate of the final episode of Season 37.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I was trying to figure out if "non-intervention" could be considered a two-word phrase. So obviously I didn't get FJ.


----------



## ncbill

Never seen a contestant stumble into winning like that twice.


----------



## TonyD79

ncbill said:


> Never seen a contestant stumble into winning like that twice.


Not exactly stellar contestants the last few days. I was amazed at what they didn't know.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Nothing to say given that I haven't watched in a while, but Dr. Gupta is host this week, according to what I have recorded.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I was shocked last Friday that "Great White Way" was a triple stumper. That was an immediate get for me, even though I didn't know the origin of the name until the clue was read.


----------



## Worf

Silly question. Who is Dr. Gupta?


----------



## hapster85

Worf said:


> Silly question. Who is Dr. Gupta?


Neurosurgeon and currently chief medical correspondent for CNN.


----------



## Turtleboy

Worf said:


> Silly question. Who is Dr. Gupta?


Not a CNN watcher, I take it.


----------



## stellie93

They should get Tucker Carlson to be a guest host. He'd be awesome.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

Worf said:


> Silly question. Who is Dr. Gupta?


Yeah, I thought he had a cabinet position in the Obama administration. Turns out he was pciked for Surgeon General, but declined.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Because I record the show on two different stations, I now fast-forward through one to make sure there are no weather bulletins or anything. So even though I haven't watched last night's yet, I saw the prettiest cat.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Last night I saw the reference to "big bang".


----------



## HarleyRandom

Have they ever done a "Before and After" like this: "Lead singer of No Doubt whose solo career began with a 'Bad Romance'"?

Okay, I misread it, but I did have to look it up because other than her duets with Tony Bennett and similar songs she did alone, I don't know anything about her music. Or want to.


----------



## TonyD79

Whaaaat?


----------



## TonyTheTiger

HarleyRandom said:


> Have they ever done a "Before and After" like this: "Lead singer of No Doubt whose solo career began with a 'Bad Romance'"?
> 
> Okay, I misread it, but I did have to look it up because other than her duets with tony Bennett and similar songs she did alone, I don't know anything about her music. *Or want to*.


One of the most closed-minded statements I've ever seen on the interwebs (and I've seen a few)!


----------



## HarleyRandom

Mayim Bialik is actually quite pleasant. And it doesn't bother me when she "shows off" her knowledge.

I found this list somewhere else.

July 12-16: George Stephanopoulos, ABC’s “Good Morning America” co-anchor
July 19-23: Robin Roberts, ABC’s “Good Morning America” co-anchor
July 26-30: LeVar Burton, actor and former host of “Reading Rainbow”
Aug. 2-6: David Faber, co-host of CNBC’s “Squawk on the Street”
Aug. 9-13: Joe Buck, Fox sportscaster


----------



## trainman

Making contestants come up with Lady Gaga's birth name as part of a Before & After seems a little too difficult. _Maybe_ they'd try it for a Tournament of Champions.


----------



## HarleyRandom

trainman said:


> Making contestants come up with Lady Gaga's birth name as part of a Before & After seems a little too difficult. _Maybe_ they'd try it for a Tournament of Champions.


Anyway, if someone knows how, I got that from the June 29 Jumble by David Hoyt and Jeff Knurek. That's in actual newspapers but I don't know how to find it online. They wouldn't need the "Joanne Angelina" part.

And I just learned Blake and Gwen got married.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I have finished with Mayim and started on Savannah. With a name like that, I should have guessed Mayim's grandparents moved to this country from somewhere else. There were one or more people who thought she was showing off her knowledge and that didn't bother me, but oh yes, by all means tell us why you're so good at this job rather than letting someone else praise you.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I'm glad Dr. Gupta is done. I found the way he said the correct answers, repeated twice, to be very condescending. I'm sure he didn't mean it that way, but there's an art to telling people the correct answer after they missed it (or didn't answer at all) and Gupta doesn't have that.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm glad Dr. Gupta is done. I found the way he said the correct answers, repeated twice, to be very condescending. I'm sure he didn't mean it that way, but there's an art to telling people the correct answer after they missed it (or didn't answer at all) and Gupta doesn't have that.


While he has a pleasant enough personality, like you I found his Jeopardy persona less than desirable. He wasn't bad, just not what I would like in a permanent host.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> While he has a pleasant enough personality, like you I found his Jeopardy persona less than desirable. He wasn't bad, just not what I would like in a permanent host.


Yeah, he was mostly fine and pleasant. I just didn't like the way he said the correct answers, usually twice, with an intonation that seemed condescending.


----------



## Worf

I also didn't like the way he said the answer minus the question. I seem to recall the other hosts and Alex generally say "What is <answer>" rather than just blurt out "<answer>". It's quite jarring in a show where the answers are questions.

Anyhow, any reason why Stephanopoulos is only around a week?


----------



## lambertman

Worf said:


> Anyhow, any reason why Stephanopoulos is only around a week?


Probably, but not announced. Everyone from here on out is only doing one week.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Maybe it's just to get another five guest hosts in before the end of the season. It's been a long, emotional one for everyone concerned and it's easy to forget the complete production crew behind the scenes who've had a lot more work to do than in a 'normal' season.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm glad Dr. Gupta is done. I found the way he said the correct answers, repeated twice, to be very condescending. I'm sure he didn't mean it that way, but there's an art to telling people the correct answer after they missed it (or didn't answer at all) and Gupta doesn't have that.


There was a contestant named Gupta during Mayim's tenure. He bet too much on a Daily Double. He would surely have won if not for that. The big question: could he have stayed around long enough?

By the way, Johnny Gilbert is 93 today.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> There was a contestant named Gupta during Mayim's tenure. He bet too much on a Daily Double. He would surely have won if not for that. The big question: could he have stayed around long enough?
> 
> By the way, Johnny Gilbert is 93 today.


Happy Birthday Johnny Gilbert. I notice all the hosts still look to their right to thank him, even though AFAIK he's still working from home.

I can barely remember games from two or three days ago, much less months ago. So the big answer is, maybe.


----------



## Worf

Wow, second time in a year where I could answer FJ immediately without thinking - I just made a completely reasonable guess immediately. Usually I have to think it through and most of the time I come up with nothing. Only a few times could I come up with a guess during the Think music. And twice I came up with the question immediately.

I didn't even know it off the top of my head, just a reasonable guess.

And Happy Birthday Johnny Gilbert. You wanted to retire last season but hung on.


----------



## astrohip

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
INVENTORS & INVENTIONS

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
In 1899 James Atkinson patented his new & improved one of these, including its spring-powered snapping action

Correct response


Spoiler:  Correct response



a mousetrap


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
> INVENTORS & INVENTIONS
> 
> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
> In 1899 James Atkinson patented his new & improved one of these, including its spring-powered snapping action
> 
> Correct response
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Correct response
> 
> 
> 
> a mousetrap


I spent 30 seconds wondering how a 'spring-powered snapping action' related to an engine.


----------



## astrohip

I did not get it as quickly as @Worf. I also tried to figure out what kind of device or machinery had a snapping action. Being 1899, I was thinking early industrial type equipment, or farm implements.

Then _"new & improved"_ hit me. Then the cliché about inventing a better mousetrap came to mind, and voila!


----------



## Wil

So you've always had a fantasy about hosting Jeopardy. The sad event of Alex passing. Then, miracle of miracles you get your chance: you're asked to gust host for a day (or two) of taping! You put the day on your calendar; you prepare, you practice, you run-through simulated games in your dreams.

Then the taping day arrives; and you have a cold! Life is cruel.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> I can barely remember games from two or three days ago, much less months ago. So the big answer is, maybe.


It helps that I just watched it. In fact, I thought I remembered the date of the show Mayim hosted where there was a glitch. I record the show from two different stations just in case and if I had paid more attention while fast-forwarding, I would have seen something was missing. So I deleted my extra copy. I found a site with all the answers and questions but didn't see anything that didn't look familiar. What I really need is that site with the answers and questions in the order they appeared and I might figure it out.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> What I really need is that site with the answers and questions in the order they appeared and I might figure it out.


JBoard.tv

Game Discussions - JBoard.tv


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> JBoard.tv
> 
> Game Discussions - JBoard.tv


That's not the one. I've got the link somewhere.

As interesting as it looked, the last thing I need is another site to get addicted to.


----------



## Bruce24

HarleyRandom said:


> It helps that I just watched it. In fact, I thought I remembered the date of the show Mayim hosted where there was a glitch. I record the show from two different stations just in case and if I had paid more attention while fast-forwarding, I would have seen something was missing. So I deleted my extra copy. I found a site with all the answers and questions but didn't see anything that didn't look familiar. What I really need is that site with the answers and questions in the order they appeared and I might figure it out.


is this what your looking for?

Last game with Mayim Bialik as guest host.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> JBoard.tv
> 
> Game Discussions - JBoard.tv





HarleyRandom said:


> That's not the one.


That's not the one, because I posted the wrong link. I meant to post J-Archive, not J-Board. Sorry about that... 



Bruce24 said:


> is this what your looking for?
> 
> Last game with Mayim Bialik as guest host.


Yes, this is it. Here's a generic (non-specific-game) link...

J! Archive


----------



## Worf

astrohip said:


> I did not get it as quickly as @Worf. I also tried to figure out what kind of device or machinery had a snapping action. Being 1899, I was thinking early industrial type equipment, or farm implements.
> 
> Then _"new & improved"_ hit me. Then the cliché about inventing a better mousetrap came to mind, and voila!


Yeah, though I think that FJ question had 3 clues rather than the usual 2 to narrow down the answer. There was the hard way of knowing James Atkinson and 1899 (some people might know it, it IS Jeopardy! after all), but then, "new and improved" was the second clue, and "spring powered snapping action" was the third. So I'm guessing probably one of the easier FJ out there.

My performance on Jeopardy! will be on par with Weird Al otherwise.

Sadly, even though I love Donald Duck, Scrooge McDuck, and DuckTales is one of my favorite cartoons, today's FJ baffled me. I just couldn't think of the three nephews. Back to normal. Except now I have that DuckTales theme song stuck in my head.


----------



## vman41

Worf said:


> Sadly, even though I love Donald Duck, Scrooge McDuck, and DuckTales is one of my favorite cartoons, today's FJ baffled me. I just couldn't think of the three nephews. Back to normal. Except now I have that DuckTales theme song stuck in my head.


The date was a big hint.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Bruce24 said:


> is this what your looking for?
> 
> Last game with Mayim Bialik as guest host.


It's possible. I was thinking there was a site that had everything in order by when each clue was chosen.


----------



## madscientist

FJ yesterday was so easy: I knew it immediately! They all but gave you the answer in the question. And a triple-stumper?? Crazy.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> It's possible. I was thinking there was a site that had everything in order by when each clue was chosen.


It's not in a list form, but you can use that site to follow the clue order. There is a small number in the upper right corner of each clue, that was the order chosen.


----------



## Wil

Worf said:


> I just couldn't think of the three nephews


I'm not sure I would have remembered either, but for the Silent Running (1972) reinforcement.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

madscientist said:


> FJ yesterday was so easy: I knew it immediately! They all but gave you the answer in the question. And a triple-stumper?? Crazy.


ALL questions/answers are easy if you know them. If you don't, they're hard!


----------



## Worf

madscientist said:


> FJ yesterday was so easy: I knew it immediately! They all but gave you the answer in the question. And a triple-stumper?? Crazy.


I didn't get it (see my record), however I DID know who they were talking about. I just didn't know the pig's name. I guess my answer would've been "Who was the pig from Charlotte's Web?".

Too bad they don't do half-points for knowing the reference.


----------



## madscientist

By "easy" I mean, it was not obscure and pretty much anyone would know it, just as a byproduct of growing up in the U.S. without any particular study etc.: who hasn't read Charlotte's Web, or had it read to them? And the wording of the answer pretty much told you exactly which book was being referenced.

I can certainly understand not remembering the name of the pig. But the contestants' questions made it clear that they were not even in the ballpark. I was just surprised all three of them missed it.

Oh well.


----------



## Worf

Oh, I wasn't saying it wasn't easy - I got the reference instantly. But yeah, that was an odd triple stumper. I mean, if I knew the character that was being talked about, any Jeopardy! contestant would know the name.

I was just saying that for me to get FJ, that is usually unusual enough. I'm not normally close by any means, and rarely do I get the correct question (and the correct question before the think music starts is even rarer).

Though, I really do wonder what would happen if someone wrote "Who is the pig in Charlotte's Web".


----------



## Wil

Worf said:


> I really do wonder what would happen if someone wrote "Who is the pig in Charlotte's Web".


The same as if they were looking for a historical character, and you wrote "Someone who lived between 4000 BC and today."


----------



## MacThor

Wil said:


> The same as if they were looking for a historical character, and you wrote "Someone who lived between 4000 BC and today."


Bzzt. Not in the form of a question.

It's closer to:
"Who are three people who have never been in my kitchen."


----------



## HarleyRandom

madscientist said:


> By "easy" I mean, it was not obscure and pretty much anyone would know it, just as a byproduct of growing up in the U.S. without any particular study etc.: who hasn't read Charlotte's Web, or had it read to them? And the wording of the answer pretty much told you exactly which book was being referenced.


I haven't read it. I don't like to read. I did however, see two movies.


----------



## astrohip

Not impressed with Robin Roberts first day. A little too chatty for me. We'll see how she adapts as the week progresses.


----------



## Howie

I liked George OK.


----------



## stellie93

I have no idea who that woman was, nor do I care, but I hated her.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I finished Savannah last night. I'll miss her. She would be one of my top candidates.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> Not impressed with Robin Roberts first day. A little too chatty for me. We'll see how she adapts as the week progresses.


Day Two. No better.


----------



## hapster85

Didn't see Tuesday's episode, but thought she did fine on Monday. I've enjoyed her as part of the GMA team for years, so I'm probably biased, but still.


----------



## Worf

Who is she? I guess I don't watch enough TV...


----------



## pdhenry

Worf said:


> Who is she? I guess I don't watch enough TV...


Good Morning America (ABC-TV) host (anchor?).


----------



## realityboy

GMA co-anchor since 2005. 15 years on ESPN before that.


----------



## lambertman

First Jeopardy! host that's ever waved to me!


----------



## trainman

lambertman said:


> First Jeopardy! host that's ever waved to me!


----------



## HarleyRandom

hapster85 said:


> Didn't see Tuesday's episode, but thought she did fine on Monday. I've enjoyed her as part of the GMA team for years, so I'm probably biased, but still.


I always watched "The Today Show" myself but I haven't done it regularly since the days when they had a great theme song they had to quit using because a court ruled it was based on "Day by Day" from "Godspell". I don't even get up early enough to see anything other than Hoda and Jenna, if I cared.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> I always watched "The Today Show" myself but I haven't done it regularly since the days when they had a great theme song they had to quit using because a court ruled it was based on "Day by Day" from "Godspell". I don't even get up early enough to see anything other than Hoda and Jenna, if I cared.


I watched the Today Show for probably thirty+ years. I switched to Good Morning America about six months ago. I also watched the NBC Nightly News for the same length of time, and switched to ABC/David Muir about a year or so ago.

I found both NBC shows had a slight but evident bias in their reporting. ABC is just a tad more even-handed. In addition, ABC's field reporters (Mary Bruce, Jonathan Karl, Martha Radditz, Pierre Thomas, et al) are superior to NBC's gang.

I used to like Savannah, but she's fallen out of favor with me. Like Hoda a lot, but not enough to keep watching. David Muir is ten times better than Lester Holt.


----------



## madscientist

David Muir has been one of my favorite anchors, since his days on WCVB in Boston... he did a great job and I was sad when he left. Seared into my memory is one newscast where he gave a subtle eye-roll at covering _yet another_ house fire ... which was perfect for me because I always FF all the fire stories on the news myself. IIRC this was shortly before he left WCVB so maybe he was already looking forward to bigger and better things.

Unfortunately for me I virtually never watch national news programs: I watch local 11pm news and get the rest of my news from newspapers etc. So I don't get to see him much anymore unless I'm watching special coverage of something, then it's always a pleasant surprise.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> I watched the Today Show for probably thirty+ years. I switched to Good Morning America about six months ago. I also watched the NBC Nightly News for the same length of time, and switched to ABC/David Muir about a year or so ago.
> 
> I found both NBC shows had a slight but evident bias in their reporting. ABC is just a tad more even-handed. In addition, ABC's field reporters (Mary Bruce, Jonathan Karl, Martha Radditz, Pierre Thomas, et al) are superior to NBC's gang.
> 
> I used to like Savannah, but she's fallen out of favor with me. Like Hoda a lot, but not enough to keep watching. David Muir is ten times better than Lester Holt.


I used to watch ABC News during Peter Jennings' days but don't believe I've watched any national news since Tom Brokaw.

"Nanny" reruns are responsible. I wasn't recording shows as much back then even though I finally had a way to do it.

My network news watching is limited to Steve Hartman on CBS on Fridays just before the broadcast ends.


----------



## nuraman00

I missed today's Jeopardy. My DVR didn't list it for today, it had "To Be Announced".

How can I watch today's 7/22/2021 episode? 

I have cable.

I don't have Hulu or Netflix.

I might have access to someone's Netflix tomorrow.


----------



## nuraman00

Can I watch Jeopardy on Xfinity, even though I have the Tivo service, not the X1?


----------



## nuraman00

I see a URL that says I can watch Jeopardy on Xfinity Stream:

https://www.xfinity.com/stream/entity/6362572760394042112

But it says I have to agree to the "terms of activation".

Will this work from my PC? I don't have their X1, only Tivo.

If I can watch the episode from my PC, that would be good.


----------



## pdhenry

nuraman00 said:


> Can I watch Jeopardy on Xfinity, even though I have the Tivo service, not the X1?


If your TiVo has a properly configured Cable Card and Jeopardy is in your local lineup you should be able to watch Jeopardy on your TiVo with Xfinity.


----------



## nuraman00

I think I found it:


----------



## nuraman00

pdhenry said:


> If your TiVo has a properly configured Cable Card and Jeopardy is in your local lineup you should be able to watch Jeopardy on your TiVo with Xfinity.


Yes but today's episode didn't record, the guide said "To Be Announced".


----------



## pdhenry

nuraman00 said:


> I see a URL that says I can watch Jeopardy on Xfinity Stream:
> 
> https://www.xfinity.com/stream/entity/6362572760394042112
> 
> But it says I have to agree to the "terms of activation".
> 
> Will this work from my PC? I don't have their X1, only Tivo.
> 
> If I can watch the episode from my PC, that would be good.


If you have a TV subscription with Xfinity, Xfinity Stream should work (but only wile the program is being broadcast). 
I only have internet with Xfinity, so the offerings I see on Xfinity Stream are things I haven't heard of.


----------



## pdhenry

nuraman00 said:


> Yes but today's episode didn't record, the guide said "To Be Announced".


You can always set up a manual recording by channel and time against the chance that it will be the show you want to watch.


----------



## astrohip

nuraman00 said:


> I think I found it:


I'm not sure how that's allowed. You are correct, that is yesterday's Jeopardy, but I'm pretty sure J! doesn't allow YouTube postings of their shows.

Anyone more familiar with this than me?


----------



## lambertman

Sony's somewhat lax in taking down J! eps from YT and/or DailyMotion. It's certainly not something you want to rely on for every ep though.

Also, some of them go so far out of the way to avoid copyright strikes with frequent picture zooms that they're not worth watching (or uploading, really).


----------



## lambertman

By the way, if your Jeopardy! station is NBC, you may want to start checking for preemptions/rescheduling.

WTHR here in Indy moves it to their MeTV subchannel but doesn't update the listings, so I now have a SP set for M*A*S*H.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, I can usually find it on youtube if when I occasionally miss it.


----------



## HarleyRandom

lambertman said:


> By the way, if your Jeopardy! station is NBC, you may want to start checking for preemptions/rescheduling.
> 
> WTHR here in Indy moves it to their MeTV subchannel but doesn't update the listings, so I now have a SP set for M*A*S*H.


I think I just lose "Wheel" which is no big deal. If that's not the case, my cable system has two stations that air "Jeopardy". That was useful when there was golf several weeks ago.


----------



## Bruce24

lambertman said:


> By the way, if your Jeopardy! station is NBC, you may want to start checking for preemptions/rescheduling.


For me it's on CBS and my CBS station is very good about telling you if Jeopardy will be preempted or rescheduled. If they know in advance you get a message as a crawl (message at the bottom of the screen) on prior J! show telling you what's up. If it's a same day change, they also tell you with a crawl, but what are the odds you were watching at the time.

When they have prior knowledge, they usually play the show at normal time on a sister stations My38 (MyNetworkTV) as well as play it on the CBS station at some time around 2am.


----------



## Worf

Yeah, I usually try to catch the NBC feed because it puts Jeopardy! on a time when the tuners aren't busy (I don't get why everyone has to aim for the exact same timeslot for my programming), otherwise it's on at 7:30 and I can't find any other feed of it.

Of course, NBC has decided to completely screw up the schedule so I have to reschedule programming to make room . Naturally this occurs during the week LeVar Burton is hosting.


----------



## pdhenry

This might help.

Watch | Jeopardy.com


----------



## astrohip

Finally... LeVar Burton. I know a lot of people are excited to see him guest host (himself included). I'm not familiar with him, so I'll go in with my usual open mind.


----------



## HarleyRandom

As for me, I started with Dr. Gupta last night.

I don't get why because I keep seeing the Olympics were supposed to start at 7:30, but "Jeopardy" didn't record.

So when I finally see Robin Roberts' final episode it'll be on the CBS station. I don't know whether this happens after that. Last night's episode did record but it was from 2019 and I'm pretty sure I saw all those.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Finally... LeVar Burton. I know a lot of people are excited to see him guest host (himself included). I'm not familiar with him, so I'll go in with my usual open mind.


You're not familiar with him at all? I get that you're probably not in the target demographic for Reading Rainbow, but you never saw an episode of Star Trek: The Next Generation back in the 90s?


----------



## DevdogAZ

They're going to need to start filming the new season within the next couple of weeks, so they've got to make a decision on a permanent host ASAP. Have we heard anything new? My money is still on Ken Jennings. Does anyone have any other predictions?


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> You're not familiar with him at all? I get that you're probably not in the target demographic for Reading Rainbow, but you never saw an episode of Star Trek: The Next Generation back in the 90s?


Not one episode. Watched all of the original, back in the 60s, have never seen any of the sequels/followups.



DevdogAZ said:


> They're going to need to start filming the new season within the next couple of weeks, so they've got to make a decision on a permanent host ASAP. Have we heard anything new? My money is still on Ken Jennings. Does anyone have any other predictions?


Buzzy!


----------



## Goober96

astrohip said:


> Not one episode. Watched all of the original, back in the 60s, have never seen any of the sequels/followups.
> 
> Buzzy!


What about Roots? You never saw that?


----------



## astrohip

Goober96 said:


> What about Roots? You never saw that?


Saw it when it first aired (70s?). He was in that?

To clarify, I know who he is, I just don't know anything about him, or why he's considered a front-runner by some. Looking forward to seeing him this week!


----------



## lambertman

astrohip said:


> Saw it when it first aired (70s?). He was in that?


Basically a cameo appearance.


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> Saw it when it first aired (70s?). He was in that?


He was the teenage Kunta Kinte in Roots.


----------



## madscientist

Does anyone think he's a front-runner? Seems unlikely. I think it's pretty clear that he'd LIKE to be the new host, perhaps he wants it more than anyone else (certainly he's been more vocal about it). But I can't see how anyone would consider him a front-runner before he's even aired a single episode.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Honestly, people like that tend to try too hard and overdo it. We'll have to see.

I'll probably be seeking other ways to watch as NBC is airing Olympic coverage and we don't get the alternatives on YTTV.


----------



## astrohip

TonyTheTiger said:


> Honestly, people like that tend to try too hard and overdo it. We'll have to see.


Saw an interview with LB on GMA this morning. He said something similar, that the first day, he just tried to hard. That he tried to emulate Alex. After the show, he asked his wife how he did, and she said, "That wasn't you". So he went back out, and tried to be more "LB" the rest of the week. And he thinks it got much better after that first episode.

As you say... we'll see.


----------



## jcwik

I will never forget him in Roots and that was a long time ago. The awful scene when they were beating him to make him say his slave name and he finally says Toby was heartbreaking. Can't wait to see him on Jeopardy.


----------



## Jon J

astrohip said:


> To clarify, I know who he is, I just don't know anything about him, or why he's considered a front-runner by some.


Think about it.


----------



## astrohip

Jon J said:


> Think about it.


If you'd like to share your thoughts, please do.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> If you'd like to share your thoughts, please do.


I think we'd all be better off if he didn't.


----------



## astrohip

Rough day (Monday July 26). As he noted himself, LeVar wasn't at his best. And the contestants didn't help. Guy in the middle set the record for lowest J! score ever-- minus $7400. My gosh, I've never seen anyone dig so deep, and then KEEP digging! And there were a couple of clues where the contestants kinda bounced the answer around, nobody getting it (hic...sic).

Easy FJ.

Tomorrow is another day .


----------



## Wil

DevdogAZ said:


> I think we'd all be better off if he didn't [share his thoughts].


Agreed. We need no discussion of the short people issue outside the political forum.


----------



## LoadStar

astrohip said:


> To clarify, I know who he is, I just don't know anything about him, or why he's considered a front-runner by some.


An answer (I won't claim to have *the* answer) is that millions are already familiar with his delivery style courtesy of his long role as host of PBS's "Reading Rainbow," and feel that delivery style would mesh very well with this type of show: knowledgable, without being "know-it-all", clear-spoken, and generally friendly and welcoming to the audience at home and to the contestants on stage.

But yes, he was visibly nervous as hell. It's kind of a shame; if these were people actually being selected to be the new host, there would be probably weeks of unaired episodes while the new host gets to practice and get comfortable with the job. These guest hosts get thrown into the deep water right away.


----------



## astrohip

LoadStar said:


> An answer (I won't claim to have *the* answer) is that millions are already familiar with his delivery style courtesy of his long role as host of PBS's "Reading Rainbow," and feel that delivery style would mesh very well with this type of show: knowledgeable, without being "know-it-all", clear-spoken, and generally friendly and welcoming to the audience at home and to the contestants on stage.
> 
> But yes, he was visibly nervous as hell. It's kind of a shame; if these were people actually being selected to be the new host, there would be probably weeks of unaired episodes while the new host gets to practice and get comfortable with the job. These guest hosts get thrown into the deep water right away.


Thanks for that info.

Day two will be better!


----------



## DevdogAZ

I'm certainly hoping Day Two is better. I like LeVar and want him to be successful, but his style in yesterday's game was extremely distracting. Multiple times he paused after a contestant gave the correct question, then when he responded his voice sounded like he was surprised their response was correct. It was almost like you could see him looking at the judges to get a ruling, then being surprised the judges ruled the answer correct. Yet we know that's not the case, because the host has all the answers and should not seem surprised when the correct response is given.

I'm glad I read your post from yesterday about how he acknowledged his performance on Day One wasn't good and he tried to fix it. That gives me hope the rest of the week will be better. Because if I had just watched yesterday's episode without having read that, I would have put LB at the very bottom of the list of all the guest hosts so far.


----------



## astrohip

Day Two in the books. Better, but not much. He doesn't have that "fluid on-stage presence & smoothness" (<-- I'm sure there's a word for this I can't recall) that many of the others have shown us. And when you realize he's done stuff like this for years, you can only attribute it to nervousness. His patter seems jerky. His timing is somewhat off. And he keeps saying "YES" to correct answers, even some easy ones.

And yet underlying all this, I can detect a decent host. I hope he gets better as the week goes by, and we have another strong contender for the role.


----------



## stellie93

I hadn't seen Levar Burton since Star Trek. He's aged well and he did ok, but whenever he talks on camera it seems to me like his eyes are bulging open really wide. I finally figured out that I was just used to not seeing his eyes.


----------



## Wil

Levar is normally so relaxed, smooth and genuine as a host/reader and in most roles as an actor. It was startling to see him so stiff and unconnected. Of course Alex was stiff for about six years and grew into it (plus we got used to it), but Levar isn't going to get (didn't get) more than a few hours to cowboy up.


----------



## HarleyRandom

jcwik said:


> I will never forget him in Roots and that was a long time ago. The awful scene when they were beating him to make him say his slave name and he finally says Toby was heartbreaking. Can't wait to see him on Jeopardy.


Isn't that the truth. He was a proud man and he was always going to be Kunta.

I was not expecting him to be so old. But I guess if "Roots" was nearly 50 years ago he would be.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> It was almost like you could see him looking at the judges to get a ruling, then being surprised the judges ruled the answer correct. Yet we know that's not the case, because the host has all the answers and should not seem surprised when the correct response is given.


Sometimes there are gray areas.

I've only fast-forwarded through to make sure the entire episode recorded so I can delete my second copy. And the NBC affiliate did air it last night.

As for watching the entire episode, I've seen three with Dr. Gupta.


----------



## LoadStar

LeVar was definitely miles better the second game, but the practically shouted "Yes!" to a correct answer was a little annoying.


----------



## LoadStar

Oh, and to sidetrack talk about the host... I get that responses have to be in the form of a question, but shouldn't they also need to be grammatically correct? I noticed several times that Matt answered "what's (blank)" when referring to a person. Kind of started to annoy me. 

Or is that not a rule?


----------



## kdmorse

LoadStar said:


> Or is that not a rule?


Specifically not a rule.

They tried it early on, and it didn't work out at all, just slowed the game down, and made for some really, really awkward attempts at phrasing, and they gave up on that pretty fast. Then one of the other versions of Jeopardy tried to enforce it for a full season (British Jeopardy), and it was a considered a disaster.

So now anything that's a question is officially good. This leads to some comedy in the other direction, where the contestant forgets to phrase the response in the form of a question, but the words that come out of their mouth do form a question by coincidence, and they get ruled right. Alex usually caught it, and added "Correct, and that *was* a question", although not always, sometimes the judges would swoop in while Alex was trying to get the contestant to rephrase, or Alex had incorrectly ruled them wrong.


----------



## Wil

kdmorse said:


> now anything that's a question is officially good


Some contestants say "what is" automatically as they do their final instant (or sometimes seconds) of thinking.

Very occasionally over the years, and even in Double, a contestant would not word-phrase a question but use that uptilting _tone_ of a question, and Alex would accept it; not a mistake, you could tell by _his_ tone and sometimes wry facial expression that he was accepting the spirit of it, as a gift.


----------



## lambertman

My favorite hazy memory early on is a contestant saying "Is it...?" and Alex making a whole to-do about how he was going to accept it.


----------



## Turtleboy

'Jeopardy' Contestant's Worst Score Ever Makes Game Show History | iHeartRadio


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Going by the first two performances, I'd say Kunte Kinte has a high of zero chance of being the permanent Jeopardy! host!

Definitely the worst of them all so far, and that 's saying something!


----------



## Bruce24

Turtleboy said:


> 'Jeopardy' Contestant's Worst Score Ever Makes Game Show History | iHeartRadio


After I watched that episode I texted my brother saying I had never seen someone get so many questions wrong, although many times he buzzed in and just didn't have an answer.


----------



## Turtleboy

Once he was negative, he just tried buzzing into everything to get back positive. And it got worse.


----------



## samsauce29

LoadStar said:


> Oh, and to sidetrack talk about the host... I get that responses have to be in the form of a question, but shouldn't they also need to be grammatically correct? I noticed several times that Matt answered "what's (blank)" when referring to a person. Kind of started to annoy me.
> 
> Or is that not a rule?


I'm with you. Quite annoying... He's basically saying "what's" as he's thinking of the answer.

As others have said, not really a rule, but definitely an annoyance!


----------



## samsauce29

TonyTheTiger said:


> Going by the first two performances, I'd say Kunte Kinte has a high of zero chance of being the permanent Jeopardy! host!
> 
> Definitely the worst of them all so far, and that 's saying something!


I haven't watched many of the other guest hosts, but it's definitely been very cringe to watch the past couple of days. I was rooting for LeVar, but I don't think it's him.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Matt's odd question phrasing aside, he's turning into a really good champion. $147k in five days has to put him among the very top echelons of all champions, and he's still going. I'm hoping he can keep it up.


----------



## Jon J

samsauce29 said:


> I'm with you. Quite annoying... He's basically saying "what's" as he's thinking of the answer.
> 
> As others have said, not really a rule, but definitely an annoyance!


I think he started doing the contraction thing after he was ruled wrong after he failed to say "what is" just to make it harder to be understood.


----------



## HarleyRandom

LoadStar said:


> Oh, and to sidetrack talk about the host... I get that responses have to be in the form of a question, but shouldn't they also need to be grammatically correct? I noticed several times that Matt answered "what's (blank)" when referring to a person. Kind of started to annoy me.
> 
> Or is that not a rule?


Sometimes on final Jeopardy they just say "What" which is definitely not grammatically correct unless someone is imagining the rest of the answer. What flying saucer?


----------



## Mabes

Would not know it by reading the article, but in the comments almost no one likes him

'Jeopardy!' Fans Aren't Holding Back Their Thoughts After Seeing LeVar Burton as Guest Host


----------



## astrohip

Mabes said:


> Would not know it by reading the article, but in the comments almost no one likes him
> 
> 'Jeopardy!' Fans Aren't Holding Back Their Thoughts After Seeing LeVar Burton as Guest Host


I didn't see any comments link/button. Nonetheless...

I'm sorry, but he's terrible. We're on Day Three, and he's going backwards. Getting worse. I really wanted him to do well, not so much for me, but for the legions of fans he has. But he sucks.

His timing is way off. At least twice (maybe more), when he finished reading a clue, and a contestant rung in, he waited 2-3 seconds before calling on them. You could see the countdown timer working down, and they still weren't called on. Pauses between answers and his reply (right, wrong, whatever) were several times far too long. Several other guest hosts had this exact same problem, so I assume it's something that comes with experience. But all the others had it down by the 2nd or 3rd day. LeVar still doesn't.

And his relentless "YES", or "THAT'S CORRECT" is out of place.

I don't care what the fanboys said in that article (eg, "He was made for this job" or "He's a natural!!"; really, what show are YOU watching?), I assure you the vast majority of J! viewers can't be satisfied with this performance.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

I guess I'm weird, but I think every guest host has kind of worked. I think Bill Whitaker is leaps and bounds worse than Levar.

I guess I was most impressed by Aaron Rodgers, as his regular gig seems like it wouldn't have any transferrable skills. Then again, maybe quarterback is analagous with host. I'm sure he's used to calling a game/play while having an earpiece to someone on the sideline.


----------



## Mabes

astrohip said:


> I didn't see any comments link/button. Nonetheless...


It takes a few seconds for the converation to load for me. It is below an ad


----------



## astrohip

Mabes said:


> It takes a few seconds for the converation to load for me. It is below an ad


Wouldn't load in Chrome, but I have several different blockers working. Opened the link in Edge, and there be comments!

Thanks.


----------



## astrohip

I'm ready to call it. Based on everything I've seen/watched/heard, analyzing the demos, reading the tea leaves, and consulting with Carnac. This is conjecture, not inside info, so no spoiler needed. And with two guest hosts to go, it could change, but I doubt they will be in the running.

I am not saying this is who *I* want, but who I think the producers will pick...

Buzzy!

And I'm okay with that. He's in my top three. I think he'll be good for the show.

You read it here first.


----------



## hapster85

I'm still not convinced that the new permanent host will come from the pool of guest hosts. But I'm prepared to be wrong.


----------



## astrohip

hapster85 said:


> I'm still not convinced that the new permanent host will come from the pool of guest hosts. But I'm prepared to be wrong.


While they have been (intentionally, I'm sure) obtuse on the process, I think the millions of viewers would feel slightly cheated if they did pick a non-guest host. Almost like "why did we put up with all this if you already had someone else in mind" type reaction. Not saying that's right, just my humble opinion about how people _might _react.

Unless it's someone so unbelievably perfect, in which case we all go WOW!


----------



## hapster85

astrohip said:


> While they have been (intentionally, I'm sure) obtuse on the process, I think the millions of viewers would feel slightly cheated if they did pick a non-guest host. Almost like "why did we put up with all this if you already had someone else in mind" type reaction. Not saying that's right, just my humble opinion about how people _might _react.
> 
> Unless it's someone so unbelievably perfect, in which case we all go WOW!


I get that. But I never saw the guest hosts as a string of tryouts. I saw it as as means of honoring Alex's memory, by finishing out the season, while not rushing to name a replacement. Also, naming someone who didn't guest host doesn't mean they had someone in mind all along. Doesn't mean that didn't either.

Regardless, I think waiting was the right call. It gave them time to find the right person, not just a warm body.


----------



## madscientist

It also gives us all some distance from Alex, which gives the new person whomever it is a much more fair chance of being successful, more quickly.


----------



## LoadStar

And as I said before, when they pick a full time host, he or she will likely record quite a few demo shows that will never air, just to allow the host to get acclimated and get producers notes, without the eyes of the nation on them and nitpicking all the flaws of a new host.


----------



## astrohip

Our current champ is a buzzsaw. Today he had ten times as much as #2, $44,000 vs $4400, going into FJ. His breadth of knowledge is stunning.

Except everyone should know the story about Pres. Tyler's grandson.

Have no idea how LeVar did today, I watched with no audio. He did have one stumble, "Wrong, no right!".


----------



## Mabes

I have read that Mike Richards said he hoped it would be one of the guests. And most of them either don't want it or obviously are not getting it like Oz. Rodgers, Bialik and Burton have said they want it, and in the article it said Richards does, although i don't think he has said so publicly. Jennings recentley said he would like another shot at it. Don't know about Buzzy.

No reason not to pick one of these, well iMO except Burton but we'll see what the ratings are. Other than a brief bump when Rodgers hosted, ratings have steadily been doing down. Miyam was the only one whose ratings went up for the second week, but even then she was below Whitaker

Anyone know what the ratings average over the past few years was with Alex?

'Jeopardy!' Guest Hosts' Ratings: George Stephanopoulos Gives Game Show Boost in First Week


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> They're going to need to start filming the new season within the next couple of weeks, so they've got to make a decision on a permanent host ASAP. Have we heard anything new? My money is still on Ken Jennings. Does anyone have any other predictions?


As much as people said LeVar had a good chance, he really should have been on much earlier. Just going by the comments here, it sounds like he would be a terrible choice and now it's too late if they were ever going to consider him.

As for me, I'm halfway through Dr. Gupta and have yet to see Bill Whitaker because like LeVar, he seems to be one of the worst based on what people say here.

As for who I would like to be permanent, Rodgers and Oz are the only ones I have seen that I would definitely say no to. I wasn't crazy about Katie either. Oz was always too harsh when a contestant got it wrong. Savannah was so good at saying they got it wrong.


----------



## pdhenry

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420532356356657152


----------



## gchance

pdhenry said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420532356356657152


What's Matt.


----------



## Turtleboy

A reminder that Jeopardy is as much a video game as it is a knowledge game. Matt has zen mastery over the buzzer.


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420532356356657152


I know a lot of people don't seem to like him, but I have no problem with him. It's not like he's smug, or rude in any way (the way some contestants jump in so quick they almost cut off the host). I'm okay with "What's". His breadth of knowledge is astounding. He has an interesting wagering system. I think he's far too conservative on DJ DD with a big lead, but I understand his thinking (just don't agree).

In short, he's a great champ. IMHO.


----------



## Worf

The reason I don't like Mike is he's absolutely boring. Just a monotonous robot answering questions who can't even crack a smile. He's just playing the game and making it boring TV. No emotions, no jokes, just a droning voice.


----------



## hapster85

Worf said:


> The reason I don't like Mike is he's absolutely boring. Just a monotonous robot answering questions who can't even crack a smile. He's just playing the game and making it boring TV. No emotions, no jokes, just a droning voice.


Who's Mike?


----------



## KDeFlane

We have a backlog of episodes yet to be watched. We deleted several weeks without even sampling, just because we dislike some of those guest hosts in other ways. From what I'm reading here, I am not optimistic about LeVar B. 

While Ken Jennings was good and appropriate for the transition, I don't think I want him as permanent host, can't say why exactly. We watched the Tournament of Champions and thought Buzzy was such a natural, he'd get my vote (if we voted).


----------



## Bruce24

KDeFlane said:


> From what I'm reading here, I am not optimistic about LeVar B.


I really wanted him to shine, but he just isn't a good fit.

I agree with you on Ken. I really liked Buzzy, along with Mayim Bialik and while I didn't expect to, I ended up liking Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## mattack

way behind again, and I'm just into the Mayim Bialik episodes. I like that she seems to be sometimes adding a VERY quick tidbit of information after some questions.. Can't think of an example at the moment, but it seems like it's happening more than other hosts did..
So it's interesting/useful extra info, but NOT slowing down the game any since she says it really quickly.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

I like the current champ. Good for him.


----------



## ncbill

IMHO I think Burton could grow into it...I'd prefer him to all the others so far.


----------



## astrohip

ncbill said:


> IMHO I think Burton could grow into it...I'd prefer him to all the others so far.


Curious... why?


----------



## lambertman

I’d like to know too. In my view, he was the worst at hosting mechanics of all of them. Even worse than Mr. Awz. (Although he’s clearly a better human being)


----------



## TonyTheTiger

I think someone's trolling!


----------



## astrohip

I'm genuinely curious. There are a fair number of reputable people online (not just fanboys) who have liked him this week. I'm wondering what they see. 

I thought he started getting better, and Friday was as close to tolerable as he had. And maybe given a second week, he might have become decent. But his first few days were a joke. Stumbles, timing, literally saying "wrong, no right!", etc. That's why I wonder what some people saw in him.

As an aside, I wouldn't be commenting on this so much if it wasn't for those fanboys. There were other guest hosts as bad or worse. But they didn't have legions of people saying "that's the anointed one!", so no one felt any need to speak up. But with so many saying LeVar is the Golden Child, it makes you look a little closer at his week.


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> I'm genuinely curious. There are a fair number of reputable people online (not just fanboys) who have liked him this week. I'm wondering what they see.
> 
> I thought he started getting better, and Friday was as close to tolerable as he had. And maybe given a second week, he might have become decent. But his first few days were a joke. Stumbles, timing, literally saying "wrong, no right!", etc. That's why I wonder what some people saw in him.
> 
> As an aside, I wouldn't be commenting on this so much if it wasn't for those fanboys. There were other guest hosts as bad or worse. But they didn't have legions of people saying "that's the anointed one!", so no one felt any need to speak up. But with so many saying LeVar is the Golden Child, it makes you look a little closer at his week.


I really wanted LeVar to do well, I find him a very likeable person, but to me he was just way too animated. Maybe it was nerves and he would get better over time, but if your asking me to rank the dozen+ people they have had guest host this year, he is in the bottom half.


----------



## madscientist

I also hoped he would do well but judging his week overall it was just not great. I don't mind the "animated" stuff or volume or anything like that but it really bothered me how often he took a really long time to judge an answer incorrect or not, and it _really_ bothered me when he actually judged a straightforward answer wrong, then had to correct himself and say it was correct. To me that kind of thing really throws off the rhythm of the game and I can only imagine it throws off the contestants as well and that doesn't seem fair. I guess that he would get better at this but I don't remember other guest hosts having this problem, at least not past the first day or so. For LeVar I don't think Friday was any better than Monday, in this respect.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

I just showed my 17yo daughter the "Who's on 1st" bit a couple hours before. Apparently younger generations are not familiar with this. I also had to show a cow-worker this and he's 40.

It's kind of strange, because this joke is parodied very often IMO.


----------



## Goober96

Chester_Lampwick said:


> I just showed my 17yo daughter the "Who's on 1st" bit a couple hours before. Apparently younger generations are not familiar with this. I also had to show a cow-worker this and he's 40.
> 
> It's kind of strange, because this joke is parodied very often IMO.


Do you live near a lot of farms? We have a few cow workers around here too.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

I think it's a long running gag around this forum. It's either cow-orker or cow-worker, definitely not co-worker.


----------



## realityboy

I wanted to like Burton, but he wasn’t good. I’d go with Bialik or Rodgers personally, but Jennings & Cohen would also be good choices.


----------



## Unbeliever

Chester_Lampwick said:


> I think it's a long running gag around this forum. It's either cow-orker or cow-worker, definitely not co-worker.


Cow-orker was an old alt.folklore.urban term.

--Carlos V.


----------



## pdhenry

Chester_Lampwick said:


> I think it's a long running gag around this forum. It's either cow-orker or cow-worker, definitely not co-worker.


Along those lines (I know this pic is better suited for a pics thread)


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Our current champ is a buzzsaw. Today he had ten times as much as #2, $44,000 vs $4400, going into FJ. His breadth of knowledge is stunning.
> 
> Except everyone should know the story about Pres. Tyler's grandson.


Still one more Dr. Gupta episode to go. No, two. I watched something else.

And no, I know nothing about John Tyler except he was the first to succeed a president who had died.


----------



## HarleyRandom

mattack said:


> way behind again, and I'm just into the Mayim Bialik episodes. I like that she seems to be sometimes adding a VERY quick tidbit of information after some questions.. Can't think of an example at the moment, but it seems like it's happening more than other hosts did..
> So it's interesting/useful extra info, but NOT slowing down the game any since she says it really quickly.


I liked her and I had no problem with this.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> I know nothing about John Tyler except he was the first to succeed a president who had died.


A grandson of John Tyler, the tenth president, died a couple years ago. It was widely reported at the time. When you think about it, it's astounding. Our 10th president had a grandson who just died. That's like the last surviving Civil War widow who died a few years back.

Even more amazing, he has a brother who is still alive. Which makes President Tyler the earliest former president with a living grandchild. And makes that grandchild one of the few people alive with a grandparent born in the 1700s.

They never met (grandfather & grandchildren).

Grandson of President John Tyler, Who Left Office in 1845, Dies at Age 95 | Smart News | Smithsonian Magazine

_In a reminder of just how young the United States is as a country, Lyon Gardiner Tyler Jr., grandson of tenth president John Tyler, died on September 26 2020, at age 95. Lyon's brother Harrison Ruffin Tyler-born in 1928-is still living.

John Tyler was born in 1790, just 14 years after the nation's founding. He became president in 1841, after William Henry Harrison died in office, and served until 1845. His son Lyon Gardiner Tyler was born in 1853 (a full 12 years before the 13th Amendment abolished slavery), when John was 63. Lyon Gardiner Sr., in turn, was in his 70s when Lyon Gardiner Jr. and Harrison Ruffin were born._


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> A grandson of John Tyler, the tenth president, died a couple years ago. It was widely reported at the time. When you think about it, it's astounding. Our 10th president had a grandson who just died. That's like the last surviving Civil War widow who died a few years back.
> 
> Even more amazing, he has a brother who is still alive. Which makes President Tyler the earliest former president with a living grandchild. And makes that grandchild one of the few people alive with a grandparent born in the 1700s.
> 
> They never met (grandfather & grandchildren).
> 
> Grandson of President John Tyler, Who Left Office in 1845, Dies at Age 95 | Smart News | Smithsonian Magazine
> 
> _In a reminder of just how young the United States is as a country, Lyon Gardiner Tyler Jr., grandson of tenth president John Tyler, died on September 26 2020, at age 95. Lyon's brother Harrison Ruffin Tyler-born in 1928-is still living.
> 
> John Tyler was born in 1790, just 14 years after the nation's founding. He became president in 1841, after William Henry Harrison died in office, and served until 1845. His son Lyon Gardiner Tyler was born in 1853 (a full 12 years before the 13th Amendment abolished slavery), when John was 63. Lyon Gardiner Sr., in turn, was in his 70s when Lyon Gardiner Jr. and Harrison Ruffin were born._


Sounds familiar.


----------



## Mabes

realityboy said:


> I wanted to like Burton, but he wasn't good. I'd go with Bialik or Rodgers personally, but Jennings & Cohen would also be good choices.


Just finished his last 2 shows, and my response is NOT CORRECT! for permanant host. He talks way too loud when giving the clues and too loud when saying if they are correct or not. Sounds like he is talkkng to kids.


----------



## realityboy

Mabes said:


> Sounds like he is talkkng to kids.


Maybe he can use the publicity from this to get a new version of Reading Rainbow made.


----------



## LoadStar

realityboy said:


> Maybe he can use the publicity from this to get a new version of Reading Rainbow made.


Won't happen, at least not with LeVar involved.

Back in 2010, Burton licensed the "Reading Rainbow" trademark from the owners, WNED Buffalo. He then created a company and developed a "Reading Rainbow" app, and later a web-based service. WNED then in 2017 sued Burton, accusing him of exceeding the bounds of the license and misusing the trademark, and revoked the license. The case ended up being settled out of court, with the net result that the app was renamed to remove the Reading Rainbow trademark.

In 2018, WNED claimed to be considering a relaunch of the show, almost certainly without Burton's involvement.


----------



## astrohip

Interview with the current champion Matt Amodio...

'Jeopardy' champion Matt Amodio on LeVar Burton, pop culture, and why he didn't want to try out

Short, interesting read. BTW, he is asked about saying "What's" as the start of every reply.


----------



## astrohip

By Ken Levine: Should LeVar Burton be the new host of JEOPARDY?


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> Interview with the current champion Matt Amodio...
> 
> 'Jeopardy' champion Matt Amodio on LeVar Burton, pop culture, and why he didn't want to try out
> 
> Short, interesting read. BTW, he is asked about saying "What's" as the start of every reply.


Have to say from the show I found it hard to like Matt, he comes off much better in this interview.


----------



## mattack

HarleyRandom said:


> I liked her and I had no problem with this.


???

I was saying it was GOOD.


----------



## pdhenry

I liked David Faber's debut tonight. He faded into the background as a host should.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Agreed. It's still early, but a promising stary.


----------



## Worf

Bruce24 said:


> Have to say from the show I found it hard to like Matt, he comes off much better in this interview.


He's absolutely boring on Jeopardy!. No emotions, just monotone. Even worse, the holds up the game. I get his strategy for methodically trying to the Forrester Bounce but he's not even prepared and you can see sometimes he doesn't even know what category to pick next. He's gotten a bit better, but time often ran out on his early games. It's also clear he's executing a strategy to the ultimate boredom.

Heck, I'm getting bored. He's just an absolute bore to watch.

Also, who's this current host, David Faber or something like that?


----------



## hapster85

Jeopardy! isn't a personality contest. Lol

Nine wins and over $300k won so far. I'm enjoying his run.


----------



## Goober96

hapster85 said:


> Jeopardy! isn't a personality contest. Lol
> 
> Nine wins and over $300k won so far. I'm enjoying his run.


Exactly. He's there to win money, not to entertain us.


----------



## pdhenry

Worf said:


> Also, who's this current host, David Faber or something like that?


CNBC person, I'm told


----------



## astrohip

Wow, gutsy move (Tues Aug 3).


----------



## Worf

Goober96 said:


> Exactly. He's there to win money, not to entertain us.


While he's there to make money, Jeopardy! put him there to entertain us.

The money he makes comes from selling syndication rights to stations. Those rights are paid for by stations adding in ads during the program so they can make money off it. (Remember, in the ad driven game, the programming is there to sell ads). It is a TV show first and a quiz show paying contestants second.

Many changes that were done over the years were done to increase audience engagement with the show. The buzzer was an early change because the first season blew by so fast with people buzzing in early that it was turning off viewers.

Jeopardy! is a TV show first and foremost. It is not a quiz bowl watched by a live audience that just happens to be televised. The viewers keep the show going by paying the bills.

Hey, maybe he beats the GOATs in number of appearances or money. That's fine with me, he deserves it. But you probably won't see a huge crowd of people saying he should be the next host as you would with the other contestants-turned-hosts like Jennings, Holtzhauer, Rutter or Cohen. He's probably get the show cancelled.

I will admit, though, today's episode was act least a bit more interesting until the second half of Double Jeopardy.


----------



## lew

Is there a reason why he's introduced as a PhD student from New Haven, CT and not introduced as attending Yale University?


----------



## hapster85

Worf said:


> Jeopardy! is a TV show first and foremost. It is not a quiz bowl watched by a live audience that just happens to be televised. The viewers keep the show going by paying the bills.


But unlike Wheel of Fortune, for example, where contestants are chosen for their likeability and will put on a good show, Jeopardy! contestants are chosen because they tested well. The "show" in this case, is in seeing players perform well. The game is what draws viewers.

I've never once, in nearly 4 decades, turned off an episode because I didn't like a contestant. There have been cases where I made sure to watch because of a contestant on a streak, but chances are, I would have been watching anyway. The one and only time I've ever actively avoided watching Jeopardy! was the two weeks Mehmet Oz hosted.


----------



## hapster85

lew said:


> Is there a reason why he's introduced as a PhD student from New Haven, CT and not introduced as attending Yale University?


Maybe they ask contestants how they wish to be introduced? Besides which, as a PhD student, he's accomplished far more than simply "attending Yale University".


----------



## Turtleboy

Like sometimes they say someone is "originally from..." and not where they are currently living (which in these situations is usually L.A.).


----------



## DevdogAZ

hapster85 said:


> But unlike Wheel of Fortune, for example, where contestants are chosen for their likeability and will put on a good show, Jeopardy! contestants are chosen because they tested well. The "show" in this case, is in seeing players perform well. The game is what draws viewers.


Exactly. People watch Jeopardy! because they love trivia and to play along with the game. Viewers don't care if the contestants have personalities, because usually most contestants are only on our screens for a day, and it's very rare for a contestant to be on more than a handful of episodes.


----------



## stellie93

Is he saying Houltzhauer has an awesome personality? 

I love him, but I seem to remember a lot of complaints when he was first on.


----------



## HarleyRandom

mattack said:


> ???
> 
> I was saying it was GOOD.


As I recall, someone else didn't like it.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> Exactly. People watch Jeopardy! because they love trivia and to play along with the game.


That is the main reason.


DevdogAZ said:


> Viewers don't care if the contestants have personalities,


I would disagree, but unfortunately, it's rare for someone we really like to win and come back. I recall this was true of the person who finally beat Ken Jennings.


----------



## HarleyRandom

pdhenry said:


> I liked David Faber's debut tonight. He faded into the background as a host should.


Who? And isn't it time for reruns?

As for the episodes I have seen, someone said "Stardust" was a term associated with David Bowie. Not for me, it isn't. I don't recall a single song he did that I like. If there is one I might like, perhaps someone can tell me.

No, "Stardust" is a great song by Nat King Cole and also Artie Shaw.

I'm up to George now. I was hoping he'd solve the problem with his voice during the break, but not only did he not, he still has it days later.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> Who? And isn't it time for reruns?
> 
> As for the episodes I have seen, someone said "Stardust" was a term associated with David Bowie. Not for me, it isn't. I don't recall a single song he did that I like. If there is one I might like, perhaps someone can tell me.
> 
> No, "Stardust" is a great song by Nat King Cole and also Artie Shaw.


"Ziggy Stardust" was David Bowie's alter-ego.

And I don't think anyone cares for a running commentary of how far behind you are.


----------



## pdhenry

hapster85 said:


> But unlike Wheel of Fortune, for example, where contestants are chosen for their likeability and will put on a good show, Jeopardy! contestants are chosen because they tested well.


Not only for that. Prospective contestants take two tests, sure, then they play a mock game against other prospective contestants. The third step is to get a better feeling that they'll present well on TV.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> And I don't think anyone cares for a running commentary of how far behind you are.


I'm not the only one doing it.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

I tried out for the show in Atlanta several years ago and can confirm that the test(s) make up a small part of the application to be on the show. The was the process when I tried out...

1) 50 question written test, which is obviously different now. Each one was a typical FJ level question and we were instructed that we didn't need to answer in the form of a question. Although unconfirmed (and we were never told the results), the pass rate was rumored to be 35/50 or better.

2) Those that passed stage one were put in front of a camera and quizzed. If successful in this personality test, we could be considered for the show itself.

3) I didn't get this far (or even to point 2), but the next step is a trip to LA for the show itself. There is no guarantee you'll get on the show and the trip is on your own dime. This is why the $1000 and $2000 second and third place 'prizes' (to go toward expenses).

Now, how the actually relates to some that we see on the show is anyone's guess!


----------



## wmcbrine

HarleyRandom said:


> I don't recall a single song [David Bowie] did that I like. If there is one I might like, perhaps someone can tell me.


Here's the squarest (but still good) thing he ever did. You might like it?


----------



## ehusen

HarleyRandom said:


> As for the episodes I have seen, someone said "Stardust" was a term associated with David Bowie. Not for me, it isn't. I don't recall a single song he did that I like. If there is one I might like, perhaps someone can tell me.


Okay, I'll bite, probably to my great regret. It's fine that you don't like David Bowie or his music. But he is one of my all time favorite artists and I consider him a great musician. Yeah, if you aren't a fan of pop/syntho/glam rock, it's probably not your cup of tea.

But come on. "Suffragette City" is a frickin' rock anthem. 

I even enjoyed the movie "Labyrinth" but then again I like Muppets too. (so sue me).

'Rock n Roll Suicide', 'Moonage Daydream', and 'Starman'? Heck the whole "Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust" is a great album.

'Major Tom'. 'Fame'? 'Young Americans'?
'Modern Love', 'China Girl', 'Let's Dance'?

When he died it made me sad. (Shine on you crazy diamond. (Yeah, I know that's a Pink Floyd reference.  ))


----------



## trainman

lew said:


> Is there a reason why he's introduced as a PhD student from New Haven, CT and not introduced as attending Yale University?


They only identify schools in the college tournament. For regular play, it's "occupation" and "city of residence (or origin)."


----------



## HarleyRandom

wmcbrine said:


> Here's the squarest (but still good) thing he ever did. You might like it?


Definitely.


----------



## HarleyRandom

TonyTheTiger said:


> 3) I didn't get this far (or even to point 2), but the next step is a trip to LA for the show itself. There is no guarantee you'll get on the show and the trip is on your own dime. This is why the $100 and $2000 second and third place 'prizes' (to go toward expenses).


I'm sure you want to fix that first amount.

It doesn't seem right that "the trip is on your own dime". You should get something for playing.

Something I realized when someone had a very high score but didn't get to keep it because they didn't win. Money actually won has been going to charities. What they should do is give all the money that each contestant would have had if he or she had won. On some days the scores are very high and that would do a lot of good.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> Something I realized when someone had a very high score but didn't get to keep it because they didn't win. Money actually won has been going to charities. What they should do is give all the money that each contestant would have had if he or she had won. On some days the scores are very high and that would do a lot of good.


Jeopardy is matching the amount the contestants win during this guest host phase. Contestants still win their money. Charities get an amount equal to the three players totals.


----------



## hapster85

TonyTheTiger said:


> I tried out for the show in Atlanta several years ago and can confirm that the test(s) make up a small part of the application to be on the show. The was the process when I tried out...
> 
> 1) 50 question written test, which is obviously different now. Each one was a typical FJ level question and we were instructed that we didn't need to answer in the form of a question. Although unconfirmed (and we were never told the results), the pass rate was rumored to be 35/50 or better.
> 
> 2) Those that passed stage one were put in front of a camera and quizzed. If successful in this personality test, we could be considered for the show itself.
> 
> 3) I didn't get this far (or even to point 2), but the next step is a trip to LA for the show itself. There is no guarantee you'll get on the show and the trip is on your own dime. This is why the $100 and $2000 second and third place 'prizes' (to go toward expenses).
> 
> Now, how the actually relates to some that we see on the show is anyone's guess!


Did they call it a personality test? It's not a very good one, if so. A cardboard cutout has more personality than some of the contestants that make it on stage. Others are so obnoxious they're almost painful to watch.

If it's meant to weed out people who can't handle the pressure of being on stage, it frequently fails there too. We've seen plenty of contestants whose nervousness got the better of them. I recall one poor woman who could barely speak and was visibly shaking. Alex even commented on it at the end of the game.

All in all, though, their methods for finding contestants work, or Jeopardy wouldn't be as successful as it is. At the end of the day, I'd still say it's about the game for most of us, though.


----------



## vman41

HarleyRandom said:


> No, "Stardust" is a great song by Nat King Cole and also Artie Shaw.


And a great cover by Willie Nelson.


----------



## vman41

The current champ's strategy of starting with the $1000 clues makes it harder for me to play along since there's no chance to warm up to the topic. I don't know if he's doing it to throw the other contestants off or to give him a big stash for the first daily double bet.


----------



## DevdogAZ

vman41 said:


> The current champ's strategy of starting with the $1000 clues makes it harder for me to play along since there's no chance to warm up to the topic. I don't know if he's doing it to throw the other contestants off or to give him a big stash for the first daily double bet.


The latter, I think. That's what James Holzhauer did and Matt said in a recent interview that's one of the things from James that he's tried to emulate.

'Jeopardy' champion Matt Amodio on LeVar Burton, pop culture, and why he didn't want to try out



> *Can you tell us about your strategy for actual Jeopardy gameplay?*
> 
> I think that my strategy going in was watch Ken [Jennings], and try to do whatever Ken does. He's done TED talks, he does podcasts, and he drops a little bit of knowledge here and there, like, "When I was trying to get in on the buzzer I would just listen to the cadence of the voice and try and view it like a musical meter and get the rhythm and stuff." So I would just take any notes I could from him. And then also, James brought in a lot of probability-based analysis in terms of which clue selection to do. I just remembered how they did it, and I'm hoping that I'm imitating it as best as I can.
> 
> *The way you select the high-value clues first and bet big on the Daily Doubles is definitely a Holzhauer-esque strategy.*
> 
> Yeah. But the problem is, he's a gambler, professionally, and I am a "minimize the risk at all costs" type of personality. There are times when I know a big wager is mathematically the right thing to do, and I just hate it. I really hate it. I think [James] reveled in that adrenaline, and I just really, really wish it wasn't the right thing to do. I try to suck it up and do it anyway, but it does not come naturally to me.


But if it has the effect of putting his fellow competitors on their heels, that's all the better.


----------



## stevel

'Jeopardy' Host Expected to Be Mike Richards - Variety



> "Jeopardy!" executive producer Mike Richards is in advanced negotiations with Sony Pictures Television to become permanent host of the venerable quiz show, taking the reins of the syndicated powerhouse that was fronted by Alex Trebek for 36 years.


----------



## Martha

stevel said:


> 'Jeopardy' Host Expected to Be Mike Richards - Variety


Oh no. How disappointing.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Hmmm. If true, that's unsatisfying. I'm sure he'll do a great job and we'll all come to love him as we did Alex, but just the fact that he's basically in charge of deciding who gets the job, and he's giving it to himself, leaves a bit of a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## hapster85

DevdogAZ said:


> Hmmm. If true, that's unsatisfying. I'm sure he'll do a great job and we'll all come to love him as we did Alex, but just the fact that he's basically in charge of deciding who gets the job, and he's giving it to himself, leaves a bit of a bad taste in my mouth.


Whatever his role as executive producer, he's obviously not in charge of hiring the new host, or he wouldn't be in negotiations with Sony Studios execs. As stated in the article, Richards appears to be the frontrunner, but is not the only one they're talking to.


----------



## astrohip

stevel said:


> 'Jeopardy' Host Expected to Be Mike Richards - Variety


Very VERY disappointing. He was good, quite watchable & tolerable, but not what I'd like to see in a permanent host. Add in the nepotism charges, and he would be starting out behind the eight-ball. For me.


----------



## madscientist

Also disappointed if it's Richards. He was fine: very capable. But talk about bland! I get that the show is not supposed to be about the host but it would be nice to give it to someone with at least a little bit of zing. My personal favorite was Buzzy but I liked Mayim, Ken, and various others as well. Richards was just... pretty blah for me.


----------



## DancnDude

Richards was one of the best, very natural. Just not a very exciting change. He'll be good but will definitely NOT bring any new viewers. He's not a celebrity and won't grow the viewership. Mayim is definitely my pick.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

hapster85 said:


> Did they call it a personality test? It's not a very good one, if so. A cardboard cutout has more personality than some of the contestants that make it on stage. Others are so obnoxious they're almost painful to watch.


They would never call it that. In fact, it was called something like a 'photogenic trial', but nothing that could be considered a pass or a fail as such.



hapster85 said:


> If it's meant to weed out people who can't handle the pressure of being on stage, it frequently fails there too. We've seen plenty of contestants whose nervousness got the better of them. I recall one poor woman who could barely speak and was visibly shaking. Alex even commented on it at the end of the game.


True. I often wonder how some contestants ever got through the selection process! I know COVID affected the ability to travel for a time, so contestants were from the local area - in fact, the champion was unable to continue for a while because they were from the east coast!



hapster85 said:


> All in all, though, their methods for finding contestants work, or Jeopardy wouldn't be as successful as it is. At the end of the day, I'd still say it's about the game for most of us, though.


I guess this is true, which is why it can be so noticeable when a contestant doesn't live up to expectations, like the guy on day one of LB's run who scored the highest (lowest?) ever negative score of $-7400!


----------



## pdhenry

HarleyRandom said:


> It doesn't seem right that "the trip is on your own dime". You should get something for playing.


You do. At least $1000.


----------



## Worf

DancnDude said:


> Richards was one of the best, very natural. Just not a very exciting change. He'll be good but will definitely NOT bring any new viewers. He's not a celebrity and won't grow the viewership. Mayim is definitely my pick.


Yeah, I really wanted Mayim as well. She has a bubbly personality and I'm sure at the very least with a dull contestant, she'd at least keep the energy and interest up. Better than her current show, anyways.

Richards was a top contender as well, but after Jennings (who I understood was doing it because it was fun and never intended to be permanent). Richards did a reasonably good job, but I never counted him as he already has a rather big job already as EP.

Guess I won't be watching for much longer.


----------



## hapster85

[never mind]


----------



## Turtleboy

Remember in 2000 when George W. Bush tasked Dick Cheney of leading the Vice Presidential search, and Cheney just picked himself? 

Kind of the same feeling.


----------



## astrohip

The more I think about this, the more it bugs me. You have to think, if this ends up being true, the guest hosts that wanted it (as versus the ones doing it for fun) would be thinking "Why TF did I go to all that trouble when they picked the boss's son?". Combined with the fact Mike is not someone who brings joy when I watch the show, like several others did. He's okay as a guest host, but miles away from what I'd like in a permanent host.

The general reaction on JBoard--home to serious Jeopardy viewers-- ranges from meh to WTF.

After each guest host finishes, they run a poll on JBoard. Here is how it stood after LeVar, but before David Faber, who's doing a knock-up job. It was posted before the Mike Richards leak, so no after-the-announcement bias. On a scale of 1 to 10:

By order of averages from among people who probably would take the job:

Buzzy 8.59 (68 responses)
Ken 8.09 (78 responses)
Aaron 7.88 (89 responses)
Anderson 7.77 (73 responses)
Mayim 7.74 (85 responses)
Mike 6.61 (76 responses)
LeVar 4.64 (59 responses)


----------



## Turtleboy

LeVar spent years campaigning and self-promoting for the job, but then he blew it. He just wasn't that good. 

But yeah, they're going with the white guy who already works there.


----------



## pdhenry

"We've decided to promote from within."

I've heard that before.


----------



## DancnDude

Possible that they floated out this "rumor" to see the reaction before making it a done deal? The articles do say it's not final.


----------



## hapster85

Deadline reports it as a done deal.

'Jeopardy!' Executive Producer Mike Richards Nearing Deal To Host Game Show - Deadline



> The search for new permanent host of Jeopardy! has come to an end. The show's executive producer Mike Richards is finalizing a deal to succeed the late Alex Trebek as emcee of the venerable syndicated game show, I hear. Noone would comment but I hear Richards, who emerged as a frontrunner early in the search, was quietly appointed as the host a couple of weeks ago with the deal now in final negotiations. Sony Pictures Television is expected to make an official announcement in the next few days.


----------



## Jon J

Turtleboy said:


> LeVar spent years campaigning and self-promoting for the job, but then he blew it. He just wasn't that good.
> 
> But yeah, they're going with the white guy who already works there.


Last comment unnecessary.


----------



## lew

Mike may have been in most people's top 3. Mike is the only one of the guest hosts who had prior experience. Mike may have been willing to sign for less then others, not necessarily a deal maker.

A poster, I think this thread, said if Jeopardy wanted one of the guest hosts to be permanent Jeopardy would have handled it differently. Multiple test shows filmed with coaching.


----------



## MacThor

I haven't watch CNBC much in the past decade, but Faber is really good. I don't think any of the other hosts have seemed as "natural" in the position - it's hard to describe, just that the others seem like they're trying.

It probably helps that he's usually been able to stay focused when surrounded by yelling idiots like Cramer and Kernen.


----------



## HarleyRandom

vman41 said:


> And a great cover by Willie Nelson.


Willie Nelson can do no wrong.


----------



## HarleyRandom

pdhenry said:


> You do. At least $1000.


Out of which you pay all your expenses.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Worf said:


> Guess I won't be watching for much longer.


I've found that it doesn't matter who the host is as long as everything else is the same. I never thought anyone could replace Alex but I'm finding the show is what it always has been.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Jeopardy is matching the amount the contestants win during this guest host phase. Contestants still win their money. Charities get an amount equal to the three players totals.


I know that, but I was thinking that if they used the score rather than the actual amount won it would benefit the charities more.

And I just realized if the score was less than the actual amount won ($1000 for third place, $2000 for second) that would mean less money. So a guarantee of the actual winnings but a possible donation equal to the score if higher.


----------



## hapster85

Must be official. The Variety article is trending on Twitter.


----------



## DevdogAZ

'Jeopardy' Host Front-Runner Mike Richards Was Cited in 2010 Bias Suit - The Hollywood Reporter


----------



## Worf

Yeah, it's preety final - I hear the only sticking point is the contract.

Then again, it could also mean bigger things ahead - like cancellation. A lot of the ratings just haven't been that great, and it's picking Richards to ride it off into the sunset rather than someone new who then would get a payout of Sony cancels it sooner than later.


----------



## Mabes

Don't know about that. The ratings were way up when Holzhauer was on, fell to 5.8 after. The latest hosts have all been around 5, except Roberts dropped to 4.7. That is stil good enough for number 2.

'Family Feud' Hangs Tough Atop Syndication


----------



## pdhenry

HarleyRandom said:


> Out of which you pay all your expenses.


That's what you asked for, right?

Ask people what you get for not quite winning on The Chase.


----------



## Hcour

Cancel Jeopardy?

Cancel _Jeopardy_?!

That would just be so _wrong_.


----------



## HarleyRandom

One thing that bothers me about this show: On the episode I watched last night they had a category of homonyms. When I was a child, I was taught a definition of that word which on this show is the definition of homophone. I was not taught that two words spelled the same that have different meanings are called homonyms.


----------



## pdhenry

Homophones sound the same (phono = sound) and may or may not be spelled the same.
Homonyms are spelled the same (nym = name; see also _anonymous_) and may or may not sound the same.


----------



## Jonathan_S

HarleyRandom said:


> One thing that bothers me about this show: On the episode I watched last night they had a category of homonyms. When I was a child, I was taught a definition of that word which on this show is the definition of homophone. I was not taught that two words spelled the same that have different meanings are called homonyms.


Homonyms are the overarching term that includes both homographs [different words that are spelled the same] and homophones [different words that sound the same].


----------



## HarleyRandom

Jonathan_S said:


> Homonyms are the overarching term that includes both homographs [different words that are spelled the same] and homophones [different words that sound the same].


I think "Jeopardy" should call them homographs, then.

I don't understand why I was taught the other term for homophones.


----------



## stellie93

Maybe this new host works cheap compared to the celebs they've had on. Really, the host isn't what makes the show to me.


----------



## pdhenry

stellie93 said:


> Really, the host isn't what makes the show to me.


We've several instances where the host detracts.


----------



## astrohip

David Faber on being "Jeopardy!" guest presenter and the rumored new permanent host

Faber told _Newsweek_: "If they were to offer me the job I think I would say yes, but I think it's highly unlikely at this point. I'm really just thrilled to have had the chance to host five shows. And if that's all I ever get, that's certainly more than most."


----------



## ThePennyDropped

astrohip said:


> Faber told _Newsweek_: "If they were to offer me the job I think I would say yes, but I think it's highly unlikely at this point."


Too bad. He's definitely my favorite so far. If he got rid of the Ken doll hair, I'd say he was perfect.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I must be watching the boring champion now. About halfway through his second episode I started noticing he didn't have much personality and when he said "What's" every time I realized that was him. 

And Robin is too perky. Never thought I'd say that.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I don't know whether this is Robin, but I think the judges play some role here.

On an episode I just watched, the contestant said "Barbarians at the Gate" was about Nabisco. Wrong. It was about R. J. Reynolds, which was the parent company of Nabisco. By the time the book was written the corporate name was RJR Nabisco, but to accept just "Nabisco" is just wrong.


----------



## MauriAnne

One thing I've noticed about Matt, the current champion, is that he never says "Let's make it a true daily double" even if he is going to bet everything. It seems most players delight in saying that (I know I would!) but he seems to pointedly avoid saying it.


----------



## HarleyRandom

LeVar wasn't as bad as what I've read here. He did make one serious mistake by saying "Wrong" when the champ was out of time. I wondered what was wrong. Because Noriega was ruled correct for someone else. And this mistake was not caught in time for the next Daily Double. Usually they magically solve all problems just in time for the Daily Double.

The only thing I noticed was he spoke in a way that sounded like "I'm LeVar Burton. That makes me important." It also made him sound nervous. I figured that could be corrected over time, and sometimes he did sound perfectly normal.


----------



## Turtleboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424868747098001408


----------



## Regina

Joe Buck-UGH! So condescending-and what a mansplainer!


----------



## Turtleboy

I don't get the hate for Joe Buck. Lots of sports fans hate him.


----------



## astrohip

I know who he is, but mainly because of Brockmire. Sports announcer? ESPN?


----------



## MacThor

astrohip said:


> I know who he is, but mainly because of Brockmire. Sports announcer? ESPN?


FOX, mostly. Football and baseball and other sports, too. He's their #1 NFL play-by-play guy.
He doesn't bother me as much as his partner, Troy Aikman - and I say that as a lifelong Cowboys fan.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I've never disliked Joe Buck as an announcer, but I really didn't like him in yesterday's episode. It was almost like he was a fanboi of Matt, and treated him like royalty, while kind of ignoring the other two.


----------



## astrohip

I watched today, and he's in SPORTS ANNOUNCER mode. Loud, crisp, projecting. It's okay for a week, but I couldn't take it for much longer.

Matt's a beast. If he would bet like a gambler, he'd have a shootload of winnings.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> I know who he is, but mainly because of Brockmire. Sports announcer? ESPN?


Well, you know more than me.

Still on LeVar. He has not solved his problems. It's not that he thinks highly of himself. It's just that most of the time he has to be loud and enunciate because that's HOW HE WAS AS AN ACTOR,


----------



## hapster85

HarleyRandom said:


> Well, you know more than me.
> 
> Still on LeVar. He has not solved his problems. It's not that he thinks highly of himself. It's just that most of the time he has to be loud and enunciate because that's HOW HE WAS AS AN ACTOR,


Guessing your never watched Star Trek: The Next Generation. I don't think anyone would ever describe Geordi La Forge as LOUD.


----------



## stellie93

So the champ is from Medina, Ohio--about 30 miles from me. Explains why he is an Indians fan. :up:


----------



## TonyD79

hapster85 said:


> Guessing your never watched Star Trek: The Next Generation. I don't think anyone would ever describe Geordi La Forge as LOUD.


Or Kunta Kinte.


----------



## Unbeliever

Joe Buck still thinks he's color commentating a sports event. But that might be a bit polarizing. Some may enjoy it more, some less.

--Carlos V.


----------



## lambertman

play-by-play, not color commentary. 
Yes, that matters. 

-former PBP guy


----------



## ncbill

hapster85 said:


> Guessing your never watched Star Trek: The Next Generation. I don't think anyone would ever describe Geordi La Forge as LOUD.


Or Reading Rainbow...pleasant, measured delivery there as well, so I think he could easily grow into the role of Jeopardy host.


----------



## Goober96

ncbill said:


> Or Reading Rainbow...pleasant, measured delivery there as well, so I think he could easily grow into the role of Jeopardy host.


Yeah so basically anything so I'm not sure which role he was loud in. That commenter doesn't know him at all I'd say.


----------



## HarleyRandom

hapster85 said:


> Guessing your never watched Star Trek: The Next Generation. I don't think anyone would ever describe Geordi La Forge as LOUD.


No, except for movies. And I don't remember him in those.


----------



## HarleyRandom

ncbill said:


> Or Reading Rainbow...pleasant, measured delivery there as well, so I think he could easily grow into the role of Jeopardy host.


That was PBS, right? We didn't have PBS when I was a child.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Goober96 said:


> Yeah so basically anything so I'm not sure which role he was loud in. That commenter doesn't know him at all I'd say.


Maybe I'm imagining it but I thought I remembered him being in at least one role like that.

Or I could be remembering those actors I saw when I was in elementary school who had to speak LOUD and have so much EMOTION. And it was Chinese style theater because there was a property man.


----------



## terpfan1980

stellie93 said:


> So the champ is from Medina, Ohio--about 30 miles from me. Explains why he is an Indians *Guardians*  fan. :up:


FYP'd there, sorry. Can't leave the non-PC name laying there, ya know.


----------



## DevdogAZ

It's official:

'Jeopardy' Officially Taps EP Mike Richards as Host - The Hollywood Reporter


----------



## DevdogAZ

Oh, plot twist!

'Jeopardy' will replace Alex Trebek with not one, but two hosts | CNN Business


----------



## pdhenry

It'll be just like College Bowl!


----------



## hapster85

DevdogAZ said:


> Oh, plot twist!
> 
> 'Jeopardy' will replace Alex Trebek with not one, but two hosts | CNN Business


Yes and no. Richards will be doing the regular syndicated show we all know and love. Bialik will be doing a prime time and spin-off series.


----------



## Turtleboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425515618720047109


----------



## astrohip

James is going all in, isn't he.

Hard to imagine this decision will go over well with long-time viewers. General consensus is he's too "artificial", Mr. Plastic Smile. I tend to agree.

I'll watch, but with less fervor than before. I just don't know that I can handle this look the rest of my life. But I'll give him a fair shot.


----------



## Wil

hapster85 said:


> Bialik will be doing a prime time and spin-off series.


Did you know she was a neuroscientist?


----------



## hapster85

Wil said:


> Did you know she was a neuroscientist?


Yes, and that has what to do with what? Lol


----------



## DevdogAZ

hapster85 said:


> Yes, and that has what to do with what? Lol


----------



## astrohip

Jeopardy is really irritating me. They are making this announcement as if they are both the hosts. They aren't. Mike DoucheSmile is the host, Mayim will get a few prime-time specials. Quit acting like there are two hosts.


----------



## HarleyRandom

https://www.gocomics.com/tankmcnamara/2021/08/09
https://www.gocomics.com/tankmcnamara/2021/08/10
Tank McNamara by Bill Hinds for August 11, 2021 - GoComics

For Rodgers supporters only. And it will likely continue all week.


----------



## Lady Honora

I hope they get Mayim to cut back on mentioning her academic credentials to once a week or less.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Jeopardy is really irritating me. They are making this announcement as if they are both the hosts. They aren't. Mike DoucheSmile is the host, Mayim will get a few prime-time specials. Quit acting like there are two hosts.
> 
> View attachment 61794


As someone I follow on Twitter put it, they're using Bialik as a shield to deflect from the negative stories that are being written about Richards and the lack of enthusiasm about their choice.


----------



## pdhenry

DevdogAZ said:


> As someone I follow on Twitter put it, they're using Bialik as a shield to deflect from the negative stories that are being written about Richards and the lack of enthusiasm about their choice.


Or to put it in other terms:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425515618720047109


----------



## Worf

I liked Mayim Bialik, she's a really great host.

She's also been a viewer favorite for host - in most polling I've seen, she was typically on top. 

I wouldn't think she was chosen to distract away from recent events, but to distract from the fact that Richards was chosen in what seemed like an arbitrary fashion - he's the EP after all and temporary host, sure, but permanent host? Seems rather insider-ish and a disappointment in the end - they are promoting from within?

So Mayim was more of a fan service because you can't deny the fact that the fans really wanted her and the top 3 fan favorites were traditionally Mayim Bialik, Ken Jennings and LeVar Burton.

But I don't know what this "prime time Jeopardy" is. I know the one I watch at 730pm is the syndicated one, but what's prime time Jeopardy? All the more confusing since the syndicated one is typically aired during prime time. 

And I think it's ending for me. I turned off Jeopardy about 2/3rds through the Jeopardy round as it got so boring so quickly. I doubt I'll be watching any more except for "prime time" once I figure out what that actually means.

And instead of finishing Jeopardy, I watched a much less intelligent and much more idiotic game show instead, Family Game Fight. Oddly, I didn't even feel guilty turning off Jeopardy.


----------



## lambertman

Worf said:


> But I don't know what this "prime time Jeopardy" is. I know the one I watch at 730pm is the syndicated one, but what's prime time Jeopardy? All the more confusing since the syndicated one is typically aired during prime time.


This refers to any special editions they may do for ABC, such as "The Greatest Of All Time".


----------



## Bruce24

lambertman said:


> This refers to any special editions they may do for ABC, such as "The Greatest Of All Time".


My CBS channel showed the GOAT episodes at the same time (7:30) as the normal episodes, so not sure how that's prime time.


----------



## astrohip

Bruce24 said:


> so not sure how that's prime time.


Jeopardy is not prime time in all markets. We get it here at 11:30 am.

Think of it as "regular daily Jeopardy at whatever time it normally airs (prime time or not)", and "special events and special prime time showings such as tourneys and one-offs".

Mike PlasticSmile will handle the regular, and Mayim gets the specials.


----------



## MacThor

stellie93 said:


> So the champ is from Medina, Ohio--about 30 miles from me. Explains why he is an Indians fan. :up:


I'm sorry...that is incorrect. We were looking for "Who are the Guardians?"


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> Jeopardy is not prime time in all markets. We get it here at 11:30 am.
> 
> Think of it as "regular daily Jeopardy at whatever time it normally airs (prime time or not)", and "special events and special prime time showings such as tourneys and one-offs".
> 
> Mike PlasticSmile will handle the regular, and Mayim gets the specials.


I don't consider 7:30 prime time...time will tell what they mean by "_primetime specials and spin-offs_". The only example I have seen is that Mayim will host "_Jeopardy! National College Championship". _is this the annual college tournament, of something new????


----------



## TonyD79

Bruce24 said:


> My CBS channel showed the GOAT episodes at the same time (7:30) as the normal episodes, so not sure how that's prime time.


The GOAT episodes were on ABC. And they were an hour each. I think you are confusing them with the tournament of champions.


----------



## lambertman

The GOAT episodes were later chopped up into 30-minute versions and aired during the syndie show as reruns, but they were originally aired as a one-hour series on ABC.


----------



## stellie93

MacThor said:


> I'm sorry...that is incorrect. We were looking for "Who are the Guardians?"


You mean "What are the Guardians"


----------



## astrohip

Incorrect.

"What's Guardians?"


----------



## hapster85

DevdogAZ said:


> hapster85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and that has what to do with what? Lol
Click to expand...

I'm guessing the joke is supposed to be that everyone points out her degree in neuroscience? Ha. Ha.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Bruce24 said:


> I don't consider 7:30 prime time...time will tell what they mean by "_primetime specials and spin-offs_". The only example I have seen is that Mayim will host "_Jeopardy! National College Championship". _is this the annual college tournament, of something new????


It depends on where you live. On the coasts, primetime is 8-11 pm. In the Central and Mountain time zones, prime time is 7-10 pm.

Here in Phoenix, we get J! at 7:30 pm, which is during primetime, but it's on an independent channel so it airs opposite all the stuff on the other broadcast networks during that first hour of primetime.


----------



## sharkster

astrohip said:


> Jeopardy is not prime time in all markets. We get it here at 11:30 am.
> 
> Think of it as "regular daily Jeopardy at whatever time it normally airs (prime time or not)", and "special events and special prime time showings such as tourneys and one-offs".
> 
> Mike PlasticSmile will handle the regular, and Mayim gets the specials.


Oh wow! I didn't know that it was not an evening show in all markets. Out here in the West, it's always been on at 7pm.


----------



## DevdogAZ

sharkster said:


> Oh wow! I didn't know that it was not an evening show in all markets. Out here in the West, it's always been on at 7pm.


It's different in every TV market, depending on which station owns the rights and what time that station wants to put it on.

Here's a site with a table that shows what time it's on in each of the 210 biggest media markets.

Jeopardy! - where and when it's seen


----------



## HarleyRandom

Because I don't know how to listen to Internet radio in my car, I'm stuck with whatever I can listen to that's at least close, and I hope for the best. The station I listen to most when I'm close to home has DJs and the one who was on around 1:00 this afternoon announced Mayim Bialik and Mike Richards are hosting. Someone hearing the news for the first time might have gotten the wrong idea but he did explain. He also made the point the producers selected Richards, and Richards is the producer.


----------



## skypros

Honestly..... IMHO, out of all the guest hosts.... I think Mike Richards was the best.
When all this is over.... and he has been there for a little while, He will fill the position perfectly and everyone will forget the whole process.


----------



## terpfan1980

skypros said:


> Honestly..... IMHO, out of all the guest hosts.... I think Mike Richards was the best.
> When all this is over.... and he has been there for a little while, He will fill the position perfectly and everyone will forget the whole process.


Or, they could be like me and pretty much ignore Jeopardy because they made a poor choice as to new hosts.


----------



## debtoine

Interesting read:

How 'Jeopardy!' got the host decision so, so wrong


----------



## hapster85

DevdogAZ said:


> As someone I follow on Twitter put it, they're using Bialik as a shield to deflect from the negative stories that are being written about Richards and the lack of enthusiasm about their choice.


People weren't exactly dancing in the streets when CBS chose Drew Carey as Bob Barker's replacement either. I think most people were pretty bewildered by it. I know I was. But it worked.

I think Richards will do fine. The skeptics may even grow to like him.


----------



## stellie93

None of the hosts have been so bad that I wouldn't watch Jeopardy. The game is why I watch, not the host.


----------



## DevdogAZ

terpfan1980 said:


> Or, they could be like me and pretty much ignore Jeopardy because they made a poor choice as to new hosts.





hapster85 said:


> People weren't exactly dancing in the streets when CBS chose Drew Carey as Bob Barker's replacement either. I think most people were pretty bewildered by it. I know I was. But it worked.
> 
> I think Richards will do fine. The skeptics may even grow to like him.





stellie93 said:


> None of the hosts have been so bad that I wouldn't watch Jeopardy. The game is why I watch, not the host.


I can't imagine them naming a host that would have me swearing off Jeopardy! for good. As stellie said, it's about the game, not the host. I'm sure Richards will do fine and in 10 years we'll all look back on this and wonder why we cared so much.


----------



## Turtleboy

Joe Buck calling the Field of Dreams game on Fox, while hosting Jeopardy on ABC. How can he be in two places at once?


----------



## MarkofT

Turtleboy said:


> Joe Buck calling the Field of Dreams game on Fox, while hosting Jeopardy on ABC. How can he be in two places at once?


One of them is a robot. Or maybe both.


----------



## MacThor

Turtleboy said:


> Joe Buck calling the Field of Dreams game on Fox, while hosting Jeopardy on ABC. How can he be in two places at once?


----------



## Worf

It's not that Richards made a poor host, it just seemed like it was a done deal from the beginning. I won't protest his ability to do the job - he was decent when he guest hosted. I only protest the procedures that got him to the spot.

Likewise, I can't complain about Bialik either - she was one of my favorites, and according to most user polls, she was the top pick as well. I know lots of people wanted Jennings, but I believe his role was always going to be temporary and that he has other day jobs including his own TV series.

Drew Carey I suppose was more controversial simply because it was a sudden change - TPIR didn't attempt to even wean people over by having much in the way of co-hosting so everyone would get used to him and them riffing off each other. Jeopardy is easier since this guest host season meant we all get to "try out" the new hosts.

That said, I'll really be looking forward to the Bialik hosted episodes. Might watch the new Richards hosted episodes once Matt the current champion gets de-throned and we return to some more exciting play.


----------



## pdhenry

Worf said:


> I only protest the procedures that got him to the spot.


Tell me about those procedures.


----------



## lambertman

It is my belief that the only reason Richards came over from Fremantle years ago was to put himself in position to be the host following Alex's retirement - probably counting on getting Alex's stamp of approval before he stepped down. Alex getting sick and dying absolutely exacerbated what was going to be a tough situation regardless, and Richards did himself no favors with the parade of guest hosts (and implying, even by omission, that there was a shot that any of the guests were going to get the job over him), as fun as several of them were. 

The story about how he faked his way into "being an emergency fill-in" for his two weeks, if true, is really really unfortunate for all parties.

That said, I have no intention to stop watching.


----------



## heySkippy

skypros said:


> Honestly..... IMHO, out of all the guest hosts.... I think Mike Richards was the best.
> When all this is over.... and he has been there for a little while, He will fill the position perfectly and everyone will forget the whole process.


Agreed on all counts.


----------



## Turtleboy

Just seems kind of weird that they went through the whole charade of guest hosts to pick the insider they were always going to pick to begin with. And the Mayim pick is a distraction and fake out. She'll be the host of some nebulous prime time shows in the future. Maybe. 
[


----------



## pdhenry

I'd need to see a statement by Fremantle at the outset that the guest hosts were auditioning (as opposed to just letting everyone believe that) to have an opinion other than neutral about the outcome.


----------



## DancnDude

On paper, Richards has more experience as he's already hosted I believe two other game shows. But it does seem a bit unfair and like he was always the inside man they wanted to promote from within and the guest hosts were just an illusion to get us used to someone else. Certainly not a pick to increase the viewing audience.


----------



## astrohip

DancnDude said:


> Certainly not a pick to increase the viewing audience.


That's part of what's surprising about this. Picking a new host is big news. I saw it mentioned on several national news shows, including David Muir. Had they picked someone with a "name", but still qualified, they stood a decent chance of picking up new viewers. Aaron, Mayim, maybe Buzzy... they would get some lookers. And hopefully keep a few.

By picking Mr. "I'll have a pizza, no toppings please", they can only hope to hold the status quo, with new viewers unlikely.

But what do I know, I'm sure Sony & the producers researched every option thoroughly.


----------



## hapster85

I never heard anyone connected with the show state, or even imply, that the guest hosts were anything other than a means of finishing out the season. Lots of shows have executive producers who are also on-screen talent. The ones feeling betrayed right now, seem to be the ones who made the assumption that the whole guest host parade was an audition, and/or favored someone other than Richards for the job.


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> I'd need to see a statement by Fremantle at the outset that the guest hosts were auditioning (as opposed to just letting everyone believe that) to have an opinion other than neutral about the outcome.





















_

notice the obligatory grammar/or/spelling mistake, it's not a meme without one!_


----------



## pdhenry

DancnDude said:


> Certainly not a pick to increase the viewing audience.


In other entertainment biz, picks to increase the audience are called stunt-casting.


----------



## HarleyRandom

lambertman said:


> It is my belief that the only reason Richards came over from Fremantle years ago was to put himself in position to be the host following Alex's retirement - probably counting on getting Alex's stamp of approval before he stepped down. Alex getting sick and dying absolutely exacerbated what was going to be a tough situation regardless, and Richards did himself no favors with the parade of guest hosts (and implying, even by omission, that there was a shot that any of the guests were going to get the job over him), as fun as several of them were.
> 
> The story about how he faked his way into "being an emergency fill-in" for his two weeks, if true, is really really unfortunate for all parties.
> 
> That said, I have no intention to stop watching.


Me either. The hosts and the contestants make it work for me. I know that now. But they had to know Alex was getting old and would need to be replaced.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Turtleboy said:


> Just seems kind of weird that they went through the whole charade of guest hosts to pick the insider they were always going to pick to begin with. And the Mayim pick is a distraction and fake out. She'll be the host of some nebulous prime time shows in the future. Maybe.
> [


She certainly is likable, I'll give her that. The photos I've seen of her with the news stories were cute. Except one in the real paper. Her hair was down and she wasn't wearing glasses. I don't know why but it just wasn't that appealing a photo.

As for her acting roles, I tried "Call Me Kat" because I like cats. Two things wrong with that show: Her and everyone else.

And while she's best known for being one of a group of nerdy scientists, that just doesn't sound appealing and I can't understand why that show was a success or why it has a spinoff with a bratty kid.

I'd rather see her and Joey Lawrence (yes, really) make a comeback.


----------



## ncbill

"Mr. Plastic Fantastic" certainly seems glib enough, but to me something about him triggers a "Would you buy a used car from this man?" vibe.


----------



## DevdogAZ

lambertman said:


> It is my belief that the only reason Richards *came over from Fremantle years ago* *was to put himself in position to be the host following Alex's retirement* - probably counting on getting Alex's stamp of approval before he stepped down. Alex getting sick and dying absolutely exacerbated what was going to be a tough situation regardless, and Richards did himself no favors with the parade of guest hosts (and implying, even by omission, that there was a shot that any of the guests were going to get the job over him), as fun as several of them were.
> 
> The story about how he faked his way into "being an emergency fill-in" for his two weeks, if true, is really really unfortunate for all parties.
> 
> That said, I have no intention to stop watching.


I agree with all of this except for the timing. Richards become EP of J! in 2020, long after Alex had already announced his cancer. So it seems less like he hoped to put himself in position to win Alex's approval upon his retirement, and instead saw an opportunistic situation where the host would soon need to be replaced.


----------



## pdhenry

DevdogAZ said:


> So it seems less like he hoped to put himself in position


That's a bit of a reach. The only evidence is that he apparently has the job.


----------



## DevdogAZ

pdhenry said:


> That's a bit of a reach. The only evidence is that he apparently has the job.


Well, here's what we know:
1. He's not a strictly behind the scenes guy. He's hosted game shows before.
2. He took the job as EP of J! after it was public knowledge that Trebek had Stage 4 cancer, of a variety that's especially deadly. So he knew a host search would be coming sooner rather than later.
3. He inserted himself as the second guest host (after Ken Jennings) on false pretenses. The other guest host previously lined up for that slot had a conflict. The crew had already said they could work around the conflict to accommodate the guest host, and yet Richards took over that slot and claimed he did it due to a scheduling emergency.

So while we can't say for certain he intended things to happen this way, I think it's a safe assumption that he knew the host job would need to be filled soon and prior to becoming EP he would have gladly accepted the host role if offered. So putting himself in the EP role just months before Trebek died gave him the inside track.


----------



## heySkippy

4. He's pretty good at the job.


----------



## hapster85

5. He's also EP oh Wheel of Fortune.

Has anyone checked on Pat Sajak lately? Richards might be gunning for his job, too.


----------



## vman41

How much money did Trebek make per episode and will Richards make a comparable amount?


----------



## DevdogAZ

According to this site, Trebek made $18 million per year. Don't know how long that deal was in place.


----------



## Wil

hapster85 said:


> I never heard anyone connected with the show state, or even imply, that the guest hosts were anything other than a means of finishing out the season.


Ravi Ahuja, chairman of global television studios and corporate development for Sony Pictures, stated, "A senior group of Sony Pictures Television executives pored over footage from every episode, reviewed research from multiple panels and focus groups, and got valuable input from our key partners and Jeopardy! viewers."

IMO the above process of evaluating the guest hosts' performances must really have been along the lines of "was Richards _that much_ worse than these other people?" IOW he is the choice all along and you're just looking to justify it.

Richards wasn't awful. Better than 3-4 of the other professionals and in-line with all but two of the rest of the pros, who trounced him. Also a little better than amateurs Jennings & Rodgers (but not better than Buzzy) all of whom had upside improvement potential to become much better than cookie-cutter gameshow host Richards.

That was apparently enough.


----------



## Mabes

Jeopardy! is ___ ing game show. I love Jeopardy, have been watching for years, nay decades, but the “community” has become insufferable. It is not an educational show, anymore than Who Wants to be a Millionaire" is. I watch Jeopardy and I learn things, every time I don’t know the answer I learn something . Forget it the next day, mostly. Can't quite remember now who the Czar was before Alexander. Catherine the Great, or was there someone in between? Same thing for Who Wants to Be a Millioniare. It had questions about pop culture, history, music, math, any topic you can name.

Same thing for Brain Games, or Master Minds, Cash Cab, or a dozen others. Do you know more than a 6th grader?

People don’t watch to learn things. They watch to test their knowledge or to see amazing streaks like Holzhauer or Jennings, the ratings went way up when they were on

Sony of course did a ton of research - polls, focus groups, looking at the ratings. They decided that Richards was the best choice.I have been watching all the guest hosts like everyone else, we all had our favorites to replace the Alex the Great, I probably would have picked Mayim.

It is a game show. And for me, the most boring host is the best choice. And when I heard he was the one, agreed with the decision. Mayim, and LeVar, had too much personality. I don't want to watch Jeopardy! with Amy Farrah Fowler.


----------



## Wil

Mabes said:


> Jeopardy! is ___ ing game show ... the "community" has become insufferable


Lots of people don't waste time, even leisure time, with things they don't care about. When they want to turn the brain off they go to sleep; otherwise it's engaged.

Out of every 10,000 or so Jeopardy watchers there may be one who cares enough to become part of a "community." The same was true of the Tivo here, in the day. People who post here _do_ tend to care a lot, for that moment they're posting; then it's off to something else. Does that mean Jeopardy is, big picture, important? Good grief, no! But for the moments we're watching it or thinking about it, it is, kinda.


----------



## pdhenry

Mabes said:


> we all had our favorites to replace the Alex the Great, I probably would have picked Mayim.
> 
> ...Mayim, and LeVar, had too much personality. I don't want to watch Jeopardy! with Amy Farrah Fowler.


Wait, what?

Before vs after, or something else?


----------



## astrohip

That was a great game to end the season. Matt finally had to sweat a little. Nicolle was a fun opponent, it looked like she was having a blast on stage. I feel like I'm on auto-repeat when I say this, but his knowledge bank is amazing. And he will always be the answer to "What Jeopardy contestant played for the most hosts?"

When you have that situation in FJ, the debate is always: Bet $1 or bet $0?

All in all, I thought the revolving guest host concept worked out, and I'm glad they did it. Most were good, a few were superb, a couple were... not. I even started to warm up to Joe Buck. I think he would wear on me over time, but as a guest host, he ended up being fun, witty, spontaneous. And he displayed genuine warmth towards the players. I liked him.

Little point in debating the new host any more, all we can do is see how it plays out. Looking forward to Sept 13.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Ultimately, every guest host has one failing they can't overcome, and I've said it before...

THEY'RE NOT ALEX!

Like it or not, Richards IS the new host and we'll get used to him, some quicker than others. Will he last 30-odd years? I doubt it, but it remains to be seen.


----------



## pdhenry

astrohip said:


> Nicolle was a fun opponent, it looked like she was having a blast on stage.


I felt like I had never rooted so strongly for Matt to win as last night. She was very annoying to me.


----------



## Unbeliever

astrohip said:


> When you have that situation in FJ, the debate is always: Bet $1 or bet $0?


Since they've instituted the tie-breaker in 2016, you bet $1. You don't want the chance of being slow on the buzzer for the tiebreaker question, though Matt seems to have gotten the rhythm down.

--Carlos V.


----------



## MauriAnne

pdhenry said:


> I felt like I had never rooted so strongly for Matt to win as last night. She was very annoying to me.


I don't know why she annoyed me so much as it was nice to see someone enjoying herself so much, but she worked my last nerve and I was very glad she didn't win.

What shows are airing for the next month? Repeats of tournaments?


----------



## hapster85

MauriAnne said:


> I don't know why she annoyed me so much as it was nice to see someone enjoying herself so much, but she worked my last nerve and I was very glad she didn't win.
> 
> What shows are airing for the next month? Repeats of tournaments?


I thought she was fun, but my wife also found her annoying. She wasn't sure why either, but was definitely happy that Matt won another one.

TiVo Guide just has a generic listing for Monday's episode, but the Guide on my TV (from Gracenote) says Around the World with Alex.


----------



## astrohip

I'm hearing Around the World with Alex, plus a Tourney repeat.


----------



## stellie93

Didn't we see Around the World with Alex repeated already? If I've seen 
an episode 3 or 4 times, I may actually start remembering some of the answers....


----------



## DancnDude

'Jeopardy!' Reportedly Wanted Mayim Bialik as Full-Time Host, But Here's What Happened


----------



## DevdogAZ

Unbeliever said:


> Since they've instituted the tie-breaker in 2016, you bet $1. You don't want the chance of being slow on the buzzer for the tiebreaker question, though Matt seems to have gotten the rhythm down.
> 
> --Carlos V.


I don't know about that. Nicolle in yesterday's game was pretty good on the buzzer and took away a lot of answering opportunities from Matt.


----------



## DevdogAZ

DancnDude said:


> 'Jeopardy!' Reportedly Wanted Mayim Bialik as Full-Time Host, But Here's What Happened


That's kind of crazy. I'd have to think that if she really wanted the job, she could have bought out her contract on "Call me Kat." There's no way that show lasts much longer while if she had been named permanent host, it would have been worth several hundred million over the next decades.


----------



## TonyD79

I’m calling bull****. Hosting jeopardy is not a full time job. Read Alex’s book.


----------



## Hank

Before FJ, how often is the top spot contestant exactly double the #2 spot?


----------



## pdhenry

TonyD79 said:


> I'm calling ********. Hosting jeopardy is not a full time job. Read Alex's book.


I'm not sure that's a been alleged. 
Would you agree that the hosting job requires the host to be in-studio when the show is being recorded, which occurs on a fairly inflexible schedule?
Would you agree that starring in a sitcom has a certain schedule that's more or less fixed as well?


----------



## Bruce24

DevdogAZ said:


> That's kind of crazy. I'd have to think that if she really wanted the job, she could have bought out her contract on "Call me Kat." There's no way that show lasts much longer while if she had been named permanent host, it would have been worth several hundred million over the next decades.


Even if they only get one more season, for her to buy her way out of her contract, she would be putting dozens if not 100's of people out of work, so she could get a better job. Not a good look.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

TonyTheTiger said:


> Ultimately, every guest host has one failing they can't overcome, and I've said it before...
> 
> THEY'RE NOT ALEX!
> 
> Like it or not, Richards IS the new host and we'll get used to him, some quicker than others. Will he last 30-odd years? I doubt it, but it remains to be seen.


I don't feel this way. At the beginning of his run, Alex was very different the older kinder Alex IMO. I was 11 years old in 1984, so obviously the way I saw people was very different to my current taste.

The point is, even a very nice shoe can be uncomfortable until broken in. Also, as others stated, you want a host a bit on the bland side. Let the game play sell the program without emcee personality intrusion.

It hardly seems that TV programs will last 30 more years. I havent seen my teenage kids sit in front of a TV in 5 years. Jeopardy! in my area is rife with diabetes, catheter, reverse mortgage, and leaf filter commercials. Seems to indicate the average viewership demographic is 15 years this side of the grave.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Bruce24 said:


> Even if they only get one more season, for her to buy her way out of her contract, she would be putting dozens if not 100's of people out of work, so she could get a better job. Not a good look.


No, it's the terrible show that's doing that.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Chester_Lampwick said:


> Jeopardy! in my area is rife with diabetes, catheter, reverse mortgage, and leaf filter commercials. Seems to indicate the average viewership demographic is 15 years this side of the grave.


For me it's cars and car dealers, fast food restaurants, slow food restaurants, insurance, home sellers, home improvement, heating repair and the occasional drug commercial, plus the local TV news and perky morning show. And "Wheel". That doesn't seem to be targeting the elderly.


----------



## Bruce24

HarleyRandom said:


> No, it's the terrible show that's doing that.


Not terrible enough to prevent it from being renewed.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Chester_Lampwick said:


> I don't feel this way. At the beginning of his run, Alex was very different the older kinder Alex IMO. I was 11 years old in 1984, so obviously the way I saw people was very different to my current taste.
> 
> The point is, even a very nice shoe can be uncomfortable until broken in. Also, as others stated, you want a host a bit on the bland side. Let the game play sell the program without emcee personality intrusion.
> 
> It hardly seems that TV programs will last 30 more years. I havent seen my teenage kids sit in front of a TV in 5 years. * Jeopardy! in my area is rife with diabetes, catheter, reverse mortgage, and leaf filter commercials.* Seems to indicate the average viewership demographic is 15 years this side of the grave.


That may be true, but in 15 years time, there will be a new batch of diabetes ridden, catheter wearing, reverse mortgage owning viewers with blocked gutters!

Reruns of Blue Bloods on NewsNation (the new name for WGN, I think) are full of Medicare/Medicaid supplemental insurance ads featuring Joe Namath, Dick Butkas and the Dy-No-Mite guy!


----------



## TonyD79

pdhenry said:


> I'm not sure that's a been alleged.
> Would you agree that the hosting job requires the host to be in-studio when the show is being recorded, which occurs on a fairly inflexible schedule?
> Would you agree that starring in a sitcom has a certain schedule that's more or less fixed as well?


I would not. Neither is done live. Schedules are always adjustable.


----------



## hapster85

TonyD79 said:


> I'm calling ********. Hosting jeopardy is not a full time job. Read Alex's book.





TonyD79 said:


> I would not. Neither is done live. Schedules are always adjustable.


Jeopardy hosting might be a part-time job, but starring in and executive producing a sitcom certainly is not. Not to mention, there are also hundreds of other folks involved in production of both.

Plus, what makes you think either show would be interested in adjusting their schedules to accommodate the other?


----------



## TonyD79

hapster85 said:


> Jeopardy hosting might be a part-time job, but starring in and executive producing a sitcom certainly is not. Not to mention, there are also hundreds of other folks involved in production of both.
> 
> Plus, what makes you think either show would be interested in adjusting their schedules to accommodate the other?


 Considering she is the boss of the sitcom, yes.

Geez. You make it sound like no one in entertainment ever has more than one gig at a time.


----------



## getbak

I remember back in the late-80s, CBS gave Pat Sajak a late night talk show. He quit doing the daytime version of Wheel of Fortune, which was still on NBC at the time, but continued with the primetime version.

His talk show was 90 minutes a night, 5 nights per week when it started.

Granted, hosting Jeopardy probably requires more prep time than Wheel because of the number and complexity of the questions, but if Sajak could make that work, I don't see why they couldn't have made it work for Mayim to do both Jeopardy and Call Me Kat.


----------



## lambertman

Well, Pat didn’t exactly “make that work”


----------



## hapster85

TonyD79 said:


> Considering she is the boss of the sitcom, yes.
> 
> Geez. You make it sound like no one in entertainment ever has more than one gig at a time.


Of course they do. But isn't it usually the person doing the gigs that has to "make it work", not the other way around? Regardless of reason, she wasn't chosen. Maybe her decision. Maybe theirs. Maybe both. Does it really matter?

Probably worth noting that Bialik is one of 7 executive producers on Call Me Kat.

Anyway, I'm tired of talking about who was or wasn't hired as the new host. Time to get back to talking about the game.

Looking forward to seeing Around the World with Alex again.


----------



## Wil

hapster85 said:


> executive producing


I don't know anything about this particular case, but an "executive producer" is a job ranging from doing absolutely nothing to being (more rarely) close to or top of the food chain. When an actor has the title it's usually nothing, or whatever duties there are are farmed out to assistants.

I've read interviews where actors were asked about their credit of executive producer and were surprised. "That's something my agent must have negotiated."


----------



## hapster85

Wil said:


> I don't know anything about this particular case, but an "executive producer" is a job ranging from doing absolutely nothing to being (more rarely) close to or top of the food chain. When an actor has the title it's usually nothing, or whatever duties there are are farmed out to assistants.
> 
> I've read interviews where actors were asked about their credit of executive producer and were surprised. "That's something my agent must have negotiated."


Yes, I know it's often an honorary title. From what I've read, Bialik was on board as an executive producer while the show was in development. It wasn't until Fox ordered the show to series that she was cast in the title role. Not sure if she was in the pilot, or of it aired. They often don't.

Although filmed in LA, the show is set here in Louisville, but I've never seen it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

It's very common when a show is built around a star, that star get an EP credit. As Wil said, whether Bialik actually has any day-to-day duties that go along with her EP credit, other than simply fulfilling her duties as the lead actor on the show, is unknown.


----------



## getbak

lambertman said:


> Well, Pat didn't exactly "make that work"


He made the schedule work... The show, on the other hand, not so much.

Although, his talk show did stay on the air for just over a year. I wouldn't bet on Call Me Kat still being in production a year from now.


----------



## Bruce24

getbak said:


> I wouldn't bet on Call Me Kat still being in production a year from now.


but we have no idea what other obligations she has.

from 2019
Mayim Bialik Signs Warner Bros. TV Production, Talent Holding Deal


----------



## Turtleboy

Again, Mayim is a smokescreen. She's not the full time host. She was named to host some sort of spin-off or prime time shows that may or may not ever happen. And if it does, it will be an occasional special. It will fit her schedule because it will rarely happen. 

It was to take attention away from the fact that they chose the white guy who already worked there.


----------



## TonyD79

Turtleboy said:


> Again, Mayim is a smokescreen. She's not the full time host. She was named to host some sort of spin-off or prime time shows that may or may not ever happen. And if it does, it will be an occasional special. It will fit her schedule because it will rarely happen.
> 
> It was to take attention away from the fact that they chose the white guy who already worked there.


Exactly.


----------



## astrohip

By Ken Levine: Mike & Mayim: the new hosts of JEOPARDY


----------



## TonyD79

astrohip said:


> By Ken Levine: Mike & Mayim: the new hosts of JEOPARDY


This wouldn't be the first time I disagreed with Ken Levine. No. That would be during his horrible run as an oriole announcer. Maybe he identifies with poor choices for roles.


----------



## hapster85

It was nice seeing Alex in yesterday's episode. I actually still have the Around the World with Alex episodes on my Roamio, but it was still fun to watch.


----------



## Turtleboy

Meanwhile, Matt is now third on all time regular season money (not counting tournaments) list, behind Ken and James.


----------



## hapster85

Turtleboy said:


> Meanwhile, Matt is now third on all time regular season money (not counting tournaments) list, behind Ken and James.


If he hangs on for 3 more wins, he'll also move into third place on the list of most consecutive wins. The spot is currently held by Julia Collins.


----------



## HarleyRandom

hapster85 said:


> If he hangs on for 3 more wins, he'll also move into third place on the list of most consecutive wins. The spot is currently held by Julia Collins.


Is there a list of highest one-day winnings that includes him? Holzhauer and Austin surely have the top ten if not the top twenty spots but I'm wondering who has the highest one-day winnings other than them.

It's exciting to see Matt might reach a milestone but wow, it shocked me when he first selected a category. I forget that he lacks personality most of the time.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Faber is bland but pleasant enough, which is what I guess we'll have to get used to.

Sleet is not a mix of rain and snow. Sleet is rain that froze before it reached the ground. Snow is precipitation that started out frozen.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> Is there a *list of highest one-day winnings* that includes him? Holzhauer and Austin surely have the top ten if not the top twenty spots but I'm wondering who has the highest one-day winnings other than them.


Here's the top ten...

Hall of Fame | Jeopardy.com

It's all James.

One thing that stands out when watching an older Jeopardy, even the ones with Ken's streak, is how conservatively most people bet. Ken's DD wager yesterday was just a couple thousand, with a $10,000 lead. He was playing to win the game, not the money. James changed all that. Although Matt tends to wager very conservatively also, once he has a big lead.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Turtleboy said:


> Meanwhile, Matt is now third on all time regular season money (not counting tournaments) list, behind Ken and James.


Yet he could quadruple what he's already made and still be in third place. That's how amazing Ken and James were.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Here's the top ten...
> 
> Hall of Fame | Jeopardy.com
> 
> It's all James.


See, that's the problem. I don't want to know about Holzhauer. I want to know about everyone else.


----------



## madscientist

The crazy thing is how much money James made, in less than half as many wins as Ken. If Ken had had a more "modern" betting strategy, not even uber-aggressive like James but just more concentration on accumulating money than simply winning, he could have really run away with it. I guess it's possible he wouldn't have won so many games if he took more risks though .


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> See, that's the problem. I don't want to know about Holzhauer. I want to know about everyone else.


Jeopardy list of records for single-game winnings |

Holzhauer has 18 of the top 20. Roger Craig has the 17th highest total ($77k) and Ken Jennings has the 18th highest total ($75k). Matt Amodio ($74k) has 21st place.


----------



## Bruce24

DevdogAZ said:


> Jeopardy list of records for single-game winnings |
> 
> Holzhauer has 18 of the top 20. Roger Craig has the 17th highest total ($77k) and Ken Jennings has the 18th highest total ($75k). Matt Amodio ($74k) has 21st place.


I didn't remember this game.

1st: James Holzhauer $54,017 4/29/2019
2nd: Adam Levin *** $53,999 4/29/2019

*** Highest non-winning score ever


----------



## DevdogAZ

"A Smile With Sharp Teeth": Mike Richards's Rise to 'Jeopardy!' Host Sparks Questions About His Past


----------



## terpfan1980

New Jeopardy! Host Mike Richards Apologizes as 'Terribly Embarrassing' Podcast Jokes Resurface Online

Newly installed Jeopardy! host Mike Richards issued an apology on Wednesday after several offensive jokes he told on a podcast resurfaced online. Richards, who...

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## terpfan1980

If this knucklehead and his friends and associates haven't scrubbed this stuff from his history by now, he may yet lose the job before he starts it.

Seriously, in this modern era with so many potential digital archives out there, once you say something or do something it is there for good. So I suspect we aren't yet finished with seeing a pattern of bad behavior from Richards, and he may yet lose his hosting gig, depending on how that history is replayed and received in the days of cancel culture.

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wil

terpfan1980 said:


> he may yet lose the job before he starts it


Sony is not going to throw out taped episodes. I think it is what it is. If Matt continues the run today, the ratings should be great when these episodes are shown.


----------



## lambertman

Taping is scheduled to begin today.


----------



## Hank

HarleyRandom said:


> Faber is bland but pleasant enough, which is what I guess we'll have to get used to.


Um, what?


----------



## pdhenry

Hank said:


> Um, what?


Harley reads his news three weeks behind also.


----------



## DevdogAZ

It's been so weird to see these older episodes this week in SD with the podiums really close together and the video board much smaller.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Hank said:


> Um, what?


Richards is also bland but pleasant. I am seeing Faber episodes now when I have time to watch. And with the Olympics over, that's not often.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> It's been so weird to see these older episodes this week in SD with the podiums really close together and the video board much smaller.


Everything looks weird. I only fast forward through it so I can delete the other copy. Lots of weather bulletins yesterday so that was a concern.


----------



## Turtleboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428521642997817348


----------



## Worf

DevdogAZ said:


> It's been so weird to see these older episodes this week in SD with the podiums really close together and the video board much smaller.


One wonders if they're going to keep the podium spacing or squish them all back together again once it's all over. Pluses and minuses to both options, including the ability to get the contestants in tighter together in a shot, but spacing it out seems to use up more of the empty space on the set too and make each contestant easier to focus on without interference from the neighbouring contestant.

Makes you wonder if being the middle contestant is like being in the middle seat on an airplane.


----------



## terpfan1980

Turtleboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428521642997817348


Just saw the same headline:
https://theweek.com/jeopardy/100396...e-replaced-as-jeopardy-host-dont-be-surprised

I wouldn't bet on Richards not being replaced. As I suggested above, there's a big chance that any other offensive content is archived somewhere and could be brought forward to throw back into showing the pattern of bad behavior that he has apparently been involved in.

So it seems that he may wind up being the guy that *had* the job just long enough to be replaced as soon as they can get their heads out of their rumps and figure out what a mistake they may have made.


----------



## DancnDude

Maybe he'll be in the host role just long enough for Mayim's other show to be cancelled and for her to take over full time.


----------



## Bruce24

DancnDude said:


> Maybe he'll be in the host role just long enough for Mayim's other show to be cancelled and for her to take over full time.


She has more going on than the cat show.



> The Emmy-nominated Bialik, star of "The Big Bang Theory" and "Call Me Kat," is helming the indie movie "As Sick as They Made Us."
> 
> The film, starring Dianna Agron ("Shiva Baby," "Glee," "Novitiate"), Candice Bergen, Dustin Hoffman and Bialik's former "Big Bang Theory" co-star Simon Helberg, is her first feature as a writer and director.


----------



## Turtleboy

And he's out.

Mike Richards Out as 'Jeopardy!' Host - Variety


----------



## Turtleboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428720429615681551


----------



## LoadStar

What a mess. They picked what they probably thought was the "safe" choice, and got anything but.


----------



## DancnDude

Wow that was fast.


----------



## Hank

Sad.


----------



## cheesesteak

Is Geordi La Forge back in the running?


----------



## osu1991

I hope not. Surprisingly, he actually wasn’t that good.


----------



## gchance

cheesesteak said:


> Is Geordi La Forge back in the running?


Probably not, I wouldn't be surprised though if Blossom is next in succession.

This is worse than a US election.


----------



## LoadStar

Unless there was a totally clear and undisputed favorite from the previous round of on-air auditions/guest hosts, and I don't think there was, I'd throw all of them out and start again. Do a traditional talent search, interview, off-air audition, test shows (to be thrown out), etc. Keep it all 100% quiet and behind the scenes, then announce the results once the winner makes it through and is vetted 100%.


----------



## ncbill

Bring back Geordi!

He'll grow into it just fine.


----------



## samsauce29

Has Aaron Rodgers been spotted leaving Green Bay yet?


----------



## terpfan1980

Hank said:


> Sad.


Nope. Well, yes, but also nope. Guy was a d-bag. He just got caught on it, apparently a little too late.

I will say that I had seen him as a host on shows in the past and didn't find him as bad on those jobs as he was bland on this one. That said, I was unaware, until the news hit fairly recently, that he was such a d-bag. I'm fairly sure that some people involved at T.P.I.R. (or formerly involved there) are thinking that karma is a {insert Samuel L. Jackson's favorite phrase here}.

So, sorry, while it's perhaps a little sad, mostly it is just his own mess and he's reaping what he planted.


----------



## terpfan1980

cheesesteak said:


> Is Geordi La Forge back in the running?


I had seen "Alex's choice" in news yesterday and/or the day prior. If they can get her, it might be the best they could possibly have hoped for anyway:
Video resurfaces of Trebek saying he wanted Laura Coates to replace him as 'Jeopardy' host


----------



## stevel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428726415088930819


----------



## Wil

Eventually, the question of how many hosts of Jeopardy for Matt's run will work its way into a Jeopardy clue. I think it's now 7 and counting (assuming he won the games yesterday).

EDIT: This wouldn't be it, but "Jeopardy contestant who with three different hosts in the space of five games" would be cute, some years from now. Again, I'm making some assumptions; I don't ask, they don't tell.


----------



## HarleyRandom

cheesesteak said:


> Is Geordi La Forge back in the running?


He and Mayim both appeared on "College Bowl" praising their own school and insulting the opponent.


----------



## Wil

HarleyRandom said:


> He and Mayim both appeared on "College Bowl" praising their own school and insulting the opponent.


"Happy Friday!" LeVar said. But I believe he is on record as having been critical of Adolph Hitler and could thus be construed to be anti-facist. Too controversial.

How could they _not_ move Mayim over? With all the publicity of her already being chosen?

EDIT: If they don't, I believe there will be a parting of the ways. I can't see it being anything other than she's host or she's not.


----------



## terpfan1980

I figured it out guys. They are trying to get the one and only Anchorman, Ron Burgundy, to host.

(actually, given the old SNL sketches, it would be pretty funny to see Will Ferrell, as Ron Burgundy, hosting for a bit, though it might not be too far to the contestants who might not be able to contain their own laughter while trying to play the game)


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wil said:


> How could they _not_ move Mayim over? With all the publicity of her already being chosen?


I think if they wanted Mayim to be the permanent host and if she were willing to do it, it would have already been done.

I wonder if we'll ever see the episodes they taped yesterday. I guess we'd have to because it wouldn't be fair to the contestants to bury those, especially with a contestant on a historic run.

I hope that this time the powers-that-be behind-the-scenes at J! come out and are very clear that the guest hosts are NOT AUDITIONING and that a search for a permanent host is happening separately and completely independently.

Won't be surprising if Ken Jennings is the first guest host of the season again, simply because he's already on staff there and could probably make it work in his schedule.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> I wonder if we'll ever see the episodes they taped yesterday. I guess we'd have to because it wouldn't be fair to the contestants to bury those, especially with a contestant on a historic run.


On another site someone said if one of the biggest winners ever is on, there's nothing to be done except edit Richards out of the episode.


----------



## terpfan1980

HarleyRandom said:


> On another site someone said if one of the biggest winners ever is on, there's nothing to be done except edit Richards out of the episode.


I'm thinking they'll air it as it was and then ignore the change in hosts when they pick up from that episode. Maybe they edit out anything that Richards said regarding becoming the new host, but otherwise the game is the game and they air the game as it was played.


----------



## terpfan1980

I do wonder though, if Richards worked the whole day, wouldn't it be more like 5 episodes that got taped, not just one episode?


----------



## DevdogAZ

terpfan1980 said:


> I do wonder though, if Richards worked the whole day, wouldn't it be more like 5 episodes that got taped, not just one episode?


Yes, there should be five episodes from yesterday with Richards as the host.

What happens to the contestants who took time off from work today to participate in the show, but have to be back at work on Monday? Will there be contestants who simply lose their chance to be on the show due to the scheduling changes that will inevitably happen?


----------



## max99

Wil said:


> "Happy Friday!" LeVar said. But I believe he is on record as having been critical of Adolph Hitler and could thus be construed to be anti-facist. Too controversial.
> 
> *How could they not move Mayim over? With all the publicity of her already being chosen?*


Jeopardy!' Host Mayim Bialik's Ugly History of Shaming Weinstein's Victims and Being an Anti-Vaxxer

Who Is Mayim Bialik? A Terrible Choice for Jeopardy Host.

Mayim Bialik Faces Calls to Step Down as Jeopardy Host After Mike Richards Departure


----------



## Wil

HarleyRandom said:


> someone said ... there's nothing to be done except edit Richards out of the episode.


No. He can't be substituted after the fact (agreed it would be technically easy to do, but no. The 1984 references would haunt them as long as the show lasts. Not even Sony (as a content producer) is that stupid.

I'm sure Richards was restrained in his first game opening and closing. His brief acceptance speech can simply be cut. But if necessary he can even re-tape his opening to be just plain vanilla starting up the game. He's still on-site as Executive Producer, at the moment.

My guess is that only three games were taped yesterday. The games themselves can be edited to include more B-roll of the contestants to replace shots of Richards. I suspect there is more of that material shot than in most games, out of prudence, since the issue was already full-blown when taping started Thursday. Also the contestant interviews can be edited to de-emphasize Richards. I fully understand that they don't ordinarily edit that extensively (just starts and stops) and block replacements, but I'm sure in this case footage was shot and saved to allow for it.


----------



## Turtleboy

They’re not going to pretend anything. They’ll run the eps, and then they’ll run the new ones.


----------



## Wil

Turtleboy said:


> They're not going to pretend anything


I certainly agree they're not going to pretend he wasn't there.

But there will be changes. Gilbert's intro was _planned_ to be special. I don't know what they actually did yesterday but if it was "new host" that will be changed. If Richards _did_ a full-on acceptance speech, that will be cut to simply staring up the game normally. In terms of the other _emphasis_ edits I said I think they'll make, you could be right and they just let it flow. That would be more consistent with their production approach and tendencies than what I said.


----------



## terpfan1980

Wil said:


> I certainly agree they're not going to pretend he wasn't there.
> 
> But there will be changes. Gilbert's intro was _planned_ to be special. I don't know what they actually did yesterday but if it was "new host" that will be changed. If Richards _did_ a full-on acceptance speech, that will be cut to simply staring up the game normally. In terms of the other _emphasis_ edits I said I think they'll make, you could be right and they just let it flow. That would be more consistent with their production approach and tendencies than what I said.


That's what I was saying earlier. I suspect they'll edit out any "hey guys, I'm the new host" intro, but then mostly let the game play out. Maybe they put in a little more filler to make up for it, but otherwise I suspect anything that was in the can stays pretty much as it was, though there'll be a noticeable change in who the host is after a few episodes.


----------



## MauriAnne

Read somewhere else that they taped 5 episodes yesterday. And this poor woman was suppsed to tape her episode today:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428744796240326663


----------



## HarleyRandom

terpfan1980 said:


> I'm thinking they'll air it as it was and then ignore the change in hosts when they pick up from that episode. Maybe they edit out anything that Richards said regarding becoming the new host, but otherwise the game is the game and they air the game as it was played.


I went back and read the post again. What you said is essentially what the person said.



Wil said:


> No. He can't be substituted after the fact (agreed it would be technically easy to do, but no. The 1984 references would haunt them as long as the show lasts. Not even Sony (as a content producer) is that stupid.
> 
> I'm sure Richards was restrained in his first game opening and closing. His brief acceptance speech can simply be cut. But if necessary he can even re-tape his opening to be just plain vanilla starting up the game. He's still on-site as Executive Producer, at the moment.
> 
> My guess is that only three games were taped yesterday. The games themselves can be edited to include more B-roll of the contestants to replace shots of Richards. I suspect there is more of that material shot than in most games, out of prudence, since the issue was already full-blown when taping started Thursday. Also the contestant interviews can be edited to de-emphasize Richards. I fully understand that they don't ordinarily edit that extensively (just starts and stops) and block replacements, but I'm sure in this case footage was shot and saved to allow for it.


This may be what the person was describing.


----------



## hapster85

Wil said:


> My guess is that only three games were taped yesterday.


Scratching my head as to why you'd think they only taped until lunch time, considering Richards didn't announce his stepping down until today?


----------



## stevel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428775165396144136


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

Awe I miss Wait! Wait! Did it ever come back?


----------



## Wil

hapster85 said:


> Scratching my head as to why you'd think they only taped until lunch time, considering Richards didn't announce his stepping down until today?


Actually they've been taking the lunch break after two episodes rather than three lately, and going later into the evening to finish up the five.

I was just _guessing_ with the swirling controversy yesterday and with Sony very much involved during the day, they might shorten it up to resolve the thing, between Sony and Richards. Yeah, more likely they did the normal five.


----------



## Bruce24

Video resurfaces of Trebek saying he wanted Laura Coates to replace him as 'Jeopardy' host


Chester_Lampwick said:


> Awe I miss Wait! Wait! Did it ever come back?


They had been doing shows remotely mixed in with best of shows, but a couple of weeks ago they did their first show in front of a studio audience since early last year.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Just because it was announced yesterday doesn't mean no-one knew about it before Thursday's tapings.

Maybe Richards just made generic comments, so anything else apart from, perhaps, Johnny Gilbert's introduction, will have no impact on the broadcasting of the episodes.


----------



## Turtleboy

Richards recused himself from _choosing_ the new host - or so they say. But as Executive Producer, he had great influence in who he _chose to be the guest hosts_, and he mostly chose people who weren't auditioning for the job. Andersen Cooper and Robin Roberts already have jobs.

But he didn't give Levar Burton a guest hosting spot until J! was pressured into it. And he only got one week, which is only one taping day. And Alex's preferred successor, Laura Coates, wasn't even invited.

Richards was stacking the deck for himself.


----------



## TonyD79

Sure. He recused himself. But he was in the building. It’s impossible to be around and not exert influence, whether intended or not.


----------



## Wil

Turtleboy said:


> Richards was stacking the deck for himself


Sony made a big deal about the focus groups. I wonder who picked _which_ tapes for each host were sent to the focus groups?


----------



## Bruce24

Wil said:


> Sony made a big deal about the focus groups. I wonder who picked _which_ tapes for each host were sent to the focus groups?


I imagine they decided which of the guests hosts were in the running and then the focus group would have watched all their episodes. For a guest host that did 10 episodes, once you removed the commercials, they would be looking at about 3 hours of tape for each.


----------



## Turtleboy

I'm sure the focus groups included "typical" Jeopardy watchers, which are white people over 70.


----------



## TonyD79

Turtleboy said:


> I'm sure the focus groups included "typical" Jeopardy watchers, which are white people over 70.


7 more years until I am typical.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wil said:


> Sony made a big deal about the focus groups. I wonder who picked _which_ tapes for each host were sent to the focus groups?


Plus they said they paid attention to the ratings. But the ratings steadily fell throughout the run of guest hosts, so Richards, probably anticipating this, finagled his way into an early guest-hosting spot and stuck Levar Burton at the end when he'd be up against the Olympics.

The funny thing about all the LeVar love online is that nobody seems to acknowledge what a poor job he did once he actually got a shot.


----------



## Bruce24

DevdogAZ said:


> The funny thing about all the LeVar love online is that nobody seems to acknowledge what a poor job he did once he actually got a shot.


I agree, I was hoping he would do well, even after the first show I thought maybe he will calm down, but IMO he isn't the right person.


----------



## Turtleboy

Well, he only got one taping day.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Turtleboy said:


> Well, he only got one taping day.


I'm sure he would eventually figure it out and be just fine. I just wish all the LB fanbois would acknowledge that he wasn't anywhere near the top of the list of potential candidates, and part of that was he didn't do a great job.


----------



## LoadStar

Turtleboy said:


> Well, he only got one taping day.


That all goes back to what I was saying earlier. If they were serious about any of these guest hosts as real hosts, they wouldn't throw them into the deep end right away with doing real live games. They'd do some unaired test games, during and after which they'd get notes from the producers (etc.), letting them get acclimated to the format and to what the executives expect of a host.

Once they work out the bugs with the host, *then* they'd go to filming real episodes. They might not even film full production days... they might take it a little easier at first, taping an episode or two while continuing to have the producers provide notes for the host to consider.


----------



## Turtleboy

Most of them were just stunts who weren't auditioning. Out of the the following, the only ones who could take on a new full time job were Jennings, Rodgers, Cohen, Bialik, and Burton. 

Ken Jennings
Mike Richards
Katie Couric
Dr Oz
Aaron Rodgers
Anderson Cooper
Bill Whitaker
Buzzy Cohen
Mayim Bialik 
Savannah Guthrie
Sanjay Gupta
George Stephanopoulos 
Robin Roberts
LeVar Burton


----------



## Win Joy Jr

Mayim Bialik Has a series that is in production so I would think that doing double duty would not be viable.


----------



## debtoine

Unlike many, I don’t like Ken Jennings as host, and really hope he doesn’t get offered the job.

deb


----------



## Turtleboy

Ken is the only white man that they can offer it to.


----------



## pdhenry

Turtleboy said:


> Most of them were just stunts who weren't auditioning. Out of the the following, the only ones who could take on a new full time job were Jennings, Rodgers, Cohen, Bialik, and Burton.
> 
> Ken Jennings
> Mike Richards
> Katie Couric
> Dr Oz
> Aaron Rodgers
> Anderson Cooper
> Bill Whitaker
> Buzzy Cohen
> Mayim Bialik
> Savannah Guthrie
> Sanjay Gupta
> George Stephanopoulos
> Robin Roberts
> LeVar Burton


No love for David Faber?


----------



## DancnDude

Turtleboy said:


> Ken is the only white man that they can offer it to.


That's what we thought when Mike got it the first time....


----------



## getbak

Turtleboy said:


> Ken is the only white man that they can offer it to.


I think Neil Patrick Harris would be a good option, if he was interested.


----------



## hapster85

getbak said:


> I think Neil Patrick Harris would be a good option, if he was interested.


Love NPH's work, but no


----------



## ncbill

LoadStar said:


> That all goes back to what I was saying earlier. If they were serious about any of these guest hosts as real hosts, they wouldn't throw them into the deep end right away with doing real live games. They'd do some unaired test games, during and after which they'd get notes from the producers (etc.), letting them get acclimated to the format and to what the executives expect of a host.
> 
> Once they work out the bugs with the host, *then* they'd go to filming real episodes. They might not even film full production days... they might take it a little easier at first, taping an episode or two while continuing to have the producers provide notes for the host to consider.


Agreed, which is why I think Burton would do fine.

Does J! really want just another white guy as host...why not break the mold?


----------



## Jon J

Turtleboy said:


> Ken is the only white man that they can offer it to.


You seem to be obsessed with colors. How about ability and qualifications?


----------



## Goober96

Jon J said:


> You seem to be obsessed with colors. How about ability and qualifications?


It's a typical liberal mindset. Qualifications don't matter. It's all identity politics. Personally I couldn't care less what gender or race the host is if he or she is a good fit for the show. Let's get past all this race and sex based crap and move forward already.


----------



## astrohip

Jon J said:


> You seem to be obsessed with colors. How about ability and qualifications?


I think you misunderstood his post. He's pointing out Sony's POV, not his.


----------



## HarleyRandom

max99 said:


> Jeopardy!' Host Mayim Bialik's Ugly History of Shaming Weinstein's Victims and Being an Anti-Vaxxer
> 
> Who Is Mayim Bialik? A Terrible Choice for Jeopardy Host.
> 
> Mayim Bialik Faces Calls to Step Down as Jeopardy Host After Mike Richards Departure





ncbill said:


> Agreed, which is why I think Burton would do fine.
> 
> Does J! really want just another white guy as host...why not break the mold?


Before they moved "Pyramid", ABC had four hours of competition shows on Sundays during the summer hosted by African American men. I don't think we need to be concerned about that.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Because of all the negative comments about Whitaker, I saved him until last. Big mistake. Last night for some reason I lost his first four episodes. I wasn't even at 100 percent.


----------



## osu1991

Mayim Bialik to step in as temporary host for the daily syndicated shows.

'Jeopardy!': Mayim Bialik To Step In As Temporary Host Of Syndicated Show After Mike Richards' Exit - Deadline


----------



## terpfan1980

osu1991 said:


> Mayim Bialik to step in as temporary host for the daily syndicated shows.
> 
> 'Jeopardy!': Mayim Bialik To Step In As Temporary Host Of Syndicated Show After Mike Richards' Exit - Deadline


Until she gets cancelled for the stuff mentioned previously, or other things she may have said or done in the past (that would warrant her losing the job)


----------



## astrohip

Just for three weeks...
_
Bialik, who guest hosted earlier this year in the wake of Alex Trebek's death, is currently scheduled to tape three weeks of episodes (15 episodes) when production resumes this week. Additional guest hosts will be announced as search for a permanent host of the Sony Pictures Television program resumes._


----------



## Win Joy Jr

According to TVLine:

Jeopardy! Taps Mayim Bialik to Replace Mike Richards as Host for 3 Weeks

"According to sources, Bialik's _Call Me Kat_ duties preclude her from succeeding Richards as full-time host."


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Just for three weeks...
> _
> Bialik, who guest hosted earlier this year in the wake of Alex Trebek's death, is currently scheduled to tape three weeks of episodes (15 episodes) when production resumes this week. Additional guest hosts will be announced as search for a permanent host of the Sony Pictures Television program resumes._


She's probably got to start production of her sitcom pretty soon (if it hasn't started already), unless it's not airing until midseason.


----------



## HarleyRandom

terpfan1980 said:


> Until she gets cancelled for the stuff mentioned previously, or other things she may have said or done in the past (that would warrant her losing the job)


Her other show is bad enough it should have been cancelled.


----------



## Bruce24

DevdogAZ said:


> She's probably got to start production of her sitcom pretty soon (if it hasn't started already), unless it's not airing until midseason.


I just checked and it is set for midseason.

Fox Sets Fall Premiere Dates for 9-1-1, Masked Singer, The Resident and Others


----------



## TonyD79

Win Joy Jr said:


> According to TVLine:
> 
> Jeopardy! Taps Mayim Bialik to Replace Mike Richards as Host for 3 Weeks
> 
> "According to sources, Bialik's _Call Me Kat_ duties preclude her from succeeding Richards as full-time host."


No matter how many times that gets written, I still ball bull$hit.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TonyD79 said:


> No matter how many times that gets written, I still ball bull$hit.


Yeah, as I pointed out before, Trebek was making $18 million per year and surely had a multi-year contract. Bialik will likely make a couple million for this season of "Call me Kat" and it will be lucky to get renewed after that. So if the job were really offered to her, she'd be choosing between a likely 5-year deal at a minimum of $10 million per year, or starring in a dead-end sitcom. Seems like a no brainer to me. Which is why I don't think the show actually offered her the job, and only stuck her on as the "primetime and specials" host in order to muddle the news once the execs realized the choice of Mike Richards wasn't going to be widely cheered.


----------



## Turtleboy

My duties at my law firm prevent me from being the full time quarterback of the Miami Dolphins.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> Yeah, as I pointed out before, Trebek was making $18 million per year and surely had a multi-year contract. Bialik will likely make a couple million for this season of "Call me Kat" and it will be lucky to get renewed after that. So if the job were really offered to her, she'd be choosing between a likely 5-year deal at a minimum of $10 million per year, or starring in a dead-end sitcom. Seems like a no brainer to me. Which is why I don't think the show actually offered her the job, and only stuck her on as the "primetime and specials" host in order to muddle the news once the execs realized the choice of Mike Richards wasn't going to be widely cheered.


She's likely under contract for Call Me Kat. Even being EP, she can't just quit.

I doubt a new host will make that much. If Trebek was making $18MM after 38 years, a newbie won't get $10MM to start. But what do I know?


----------



## TonyD79

DevdogAZ said:


> Yeah, as I pointed out before, Trebek was making $18 million per year and surely had a multi-year contract. Bialik will likely make a couple million for this season of "Call me Kat" and it will be lucky to get renewed after that. So if the job were really offered to her, she'd be choosing between a likely 5-year deal at a minimum of $10 million per year, or starring in a dead-end sitcom. Seems like a no brainer to me. Which is why I don't think the show actually offered her the job, and only stuck her on as the "primetime and specials" host in order to muddle the news once the execs realized the choice of Mike Richards wasn't going to be widely cheered.


My bull call is the scheduling. J! is recorded one day a week. She can juggle her Kat schedule to make it work. Trebek wasn't there every day and barely there at all after his diagnosis.


----------



## hapster85

terpfan1980 said:


> Until she gets cancelled for the stuff mentioned previously, or other things she may have said or done in the past (that would warrant her losing the job)


Meh. That stuff is overblown and misrepresented. At least from the headlines. Haven't read those articles, nor do I intend to. She's addressed it all before.


----------



## lew

Turtleboy said:


> My duties at my law firm prevent me from being the full time quarterback of the Miami Dolphins.


Use some of your vacation days. Show up for training camp. Try to be a walk on


----------



## Turtleboy

If I had to bet, I'd bet on Ken getting it.


----------



## Win Joy Jr

TonyD79 said:


> My bull call is the scheduling. J! is recorded one day a week. She can juggle her Kat schedule to make it work. Trebek wasn't there every day and barely there at all after his diagnosis.


I'm going to disagree. She is an EP, there are table reads, rehearsals and then the taping with a potential audience. Taking 1 day of her away from production could be an issue. And you have a large staff who are contracted to produce the show.

Another example, when Michael J. Fox was cast in the first "Back to the Future", they had to shoot during overnight hours due to his day job commitment (can't remember the name of the show).


----------



## Turtleboy

Family Ties.

Separately, Mayim's anti-vax comments coming back. It's weird how she tries to pretend that she's not an anti-vaxxer. Maybe not a full one, but still.

Backlash Over Mayim Bialik's Unearthed Vaccine Remarks Intensifies as She's Chosen to Guest Host 'Jeopardy!'


----------



## trainman

TonyD79 said:


> J! is recorded one day a week.


Two days a week, more or less every other week (usually).


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> She's likely under contract for Call Me Kat. Even being EP, she can't just quit.
> 
> I doubt a new host will make that much. If Trebek was making $18MM after 38 years, a newbie won't get $10MM to start. But what do I know?


The show makes well over $100 million per year in profit. I think anyone who is in line to get the host job (and their agent) will know this and will be able to use that to negotiate. That's just the market for these types of jobs. I'd be very surprised if the new host made less than $10 million per year.


----------



## terpfan1980

DevdogAZ said:


> The show makes well over $100 million per year in profit. I think anyone who is in line to get the host job (and their agent) will know this and will be able to use that to negotiate. That's just the market for these types of jobs. I'd be very surprised if the new host made less than $10 million per year.


Maybe, but for now, unless we're talking about a well known host, I don't see where they have to pay all that much to the host. We keep getting "the game is the star" and keep hearing that it doesn't really matter who the host is, especially for people that were willing to accept Richards even with the first round of his baggage known. You now seem to be arguing that isn't the case and the host must be paid.

I'm sure that they'll be paid, but I'm also fairly sure that Sony will keep it as cheap as they can. So I wouldn't assume that the host is going to make big bucks anytime soon.


----------



## DevdogAZ

terpfan1980 said:


> Maybe, but for now, unless we're talking about a well known host, I don't see where they have to pay all that much to the host. We keep getting "the game is the star" and keep hearing that it doesn't really matter who the host is, especially for people that were willing to accept Richards even with the first round of his baggage known. You now seem to be arguing that isn't the case and the host must be paid.
> 
> I'm sure that they'll be paid, but I'm also fairly sure that Sony will keep it as cheap as they can. So I wouldn't assume that the host is going to make big bucks anytime soon.


Because that's how the entertainment industry works. If you're the public face of a property that's making $100 million per year in profit, you will get a big payday. I guess we'll just have to wait to see who the new host is and whether the contract terms become public, but I think the agent for anyone that's in contention will insist on their client making at least $10 million.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Turtleboy said:


> Family Ties.
> 
> Separately, Mayim's anti-vax comments coming back. It's weird how she tries to pretend that she's not an anti-vaxxer. Maybe not a full one, but still.
> 
> Backlash Over Mayim Bialik's Unearthed Vaccine Remarks Intensifies as She's Chosen to Guest Host 'Jeopardy!'


She's a scientist! What's she doing having anti-vax views?

I saw a picture of her in a newspaper today and I think they tried to make her look pretty. Didn't work. Put the glasses on, don't do anything with her hair, and she looks attractive enough. But she's not Savannah Guthrie.


----------



## terpfan1980

DevdogAZ said:


> Because that's how the entertainment industry works. If you're the public face of a property that's making $100 million per year in profit, you will get a big payday. I guess we'll just have to wait to see who the new host is and whether the contract terms become public, but I think the agent for anyone that's in contention will insist on their client making at least $10 million.


If you are a no-name, you don't get much at all. That is also how the entertainment biz works. If they bring in someone that is not well known, then I wouldn't expect them to get paid that much. In future years, when they are a known quantity, maybe, but as a new host, not so much.

And btw, look at the history of how Sajak got the job over Woolery. Some times people try to get more than what the show runners wish to pay. The talent can be replaced. It isn't that tough, no matter how tough Sony has made it look this time


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> I saw a picture of her in a newspaper today and I think they tried to make her look pretty. Didn't work. Put the glasses on, don't do anything with her hair, and she looks attractive enough. But she's not Savannah Guthrie.


Savannah Guthrie is your measure of attractiveness?


----------



## DevdogAZ

terpfan1980 said:


> If you are a no-name, you don't get much at all. That is also how the entertainment biz works. If they bring in someone that is not well known, then I wouldn't expect them to get paid that much. In future years, when they are a known quantity, maybe, but as a new host, not so much.


Note that I said "anyone who is in line to get the job." They're not going to hire a no name. They could and the show likely wouldn't really suffer much, but they're not going to.



terpfan1980 said:


> And btw, look at the history of how Sajak got the job over Woolery. Some times people try to get more than what the show runners wish to pay. The talent can be replaced. It isn't that tough, no matter how tough Sony has made it look this time


Things are very different now than they were in the 80s. Now it's very well known how much money these syndicated game shows shows spin off. The show runners will pay what the market rate is, and that's going to be many millions per year.


----------



## terpfan1980

DevdogAZ said:


> Not that I said "anyone who is in line to get the job." They're not going to hire a no name. They could and the show likely wouldn't really suffer much, but they're not going to.


Famous last words.

We don't know who they will give the job to now. Honestly, given what happened with Richards they may be far better off just hiring a lesser known name. It saves them money, and it gives an excuse for "give the new host a chance, they're new" vs. it being someone that brings along any history with them.

They may go with someone like Buzzy, but if they do, are they really going to pay that much? I don't think so.

At this point though, the search is now being done more secretively and it seems that none of the earlier guest hosts are really under consideration -- including Jennings (and even including Bialik as she's just getting a guest host gig again for now).



DevdogAZ said:


> Things are very different now than they were in the 80s. Now it's very well known how much money these syndicated game shows shows spin off. The show runners will pay what the market rate is, and that's going to be many millions per year.


Rookie players in sport know how much the teams are worth too. Does that mean they get to get paid what Brady or Lebron makes? Not so much, so not really a factor here, at least not at first.


----------



## DevdogAZ

terpfan1980 said:


> Rookie players in sport know how much the teams are worth too. Does that mean they get to get paid what Brady or Lebron makes? Not so much, so not really a factor here, at least not at first.


If you want to use that analogy, the host of Jeopardy! is like the starting QB of one of the top NFL teams. Doesn't matter if they're a rookie or not, they're going to get a huge contract. Not Brady or Lebron level, but note that I speculated on the new host only making around half of what Trebek made.


----------



## astrohip

Long read, but *very* interesting. Lots of behind the scenes info I've not seen anywhere else.

How Sony Tarnished Jeopardy! and Alex Trebek's Legacy


----------



## Bruce24

terpfan1980 said:


> Rookie players in sport know how much the teams are worth too. Does that mean they get to get paid what Brady or Lebron makes? Not so much, so not really a factor here, at least not at first.


FWIW, in Baseball
Minimum = $565K
Average = $4.2M
Average of the top 10 = $30.7M

Alex was making around $18M/year after almost 4 decades in the job. I can see them starting out the new host at around $5M, saving a nice chunk of change, but paying what most would consider a considerable sum for working less than 50 days/year.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Bruce24 said:


> FWIW, in Baseball
> Minimum = $565K
> Average = $4.2M
> Average of the top 10 = $30.7M
> 
> Alex was making around $18M/year after almost 4 decades in the job. I can see them starting out the new host at around $5M, saving a nice chunk of change, but paying what most would consider a considerable sum for working less than 50 days/year.


Alex's salary of $18 million per year was not because he'd been in the job for 35 years. It's not like that was the result of regular raises. It was because that's the market rate for that kind of job as the public face of a show that makes a boat load of profit every year. It probably won't take more than a few years before the new host is making more than Alex was, simply because that's what these jobs pay.


----------



## terpfan1980

230 episodes per season. 20 surprising things you didn't know about 'Jeopardy!'.
Just to carry the sports analogy a little further and/or play with simple math, I wouldn't at all be surprised to see salaries that are much like "average" salaries in baseball where there are 162 games, with a typical player playing in about 140 of those. Doing the math on the minimal salary for baseball, divided by number of games, it's something in the neighborhood of $20k - $40k per game played that is earned. Less per game obviously if someone plays in more games per season, but then they likely don't earn just league minimum.

If they hire a lesser known name as host, I'd be expecting them to pay about $10 - $20k per episode. After all, they normally are paying out about $12k in winnings (on average) What are the Average Winnings of a Contestant on Jeopardy? - The Jeopardy! Fan

Again, Sony has been cutting corners where they can. Personally, I think that is part of why they were willing to/perhaps eager to give the job to Richards.

Regardless, if you do the math, $20k per * 230 episodes, that works out to $460k *$4.6m* for a host.

Compare that to a lot of other jobs, even in entertainment and it ain't that bad. Hell, compared to what they had been paying, it saves Sony *$13.5m* per season. That is a lot of potential profit for Sony to bank for a while.

5 years later, maybe they pay a lot more. But for now, unless they are paying for a name, I don't think they're gonna pay that much. Remains to be seen, but I'd bet on it, especially if I thought I could hold the other side to honoring the bet and having to speak up about being wrong (and stubborn).

For the record, if they were to go with "Alex's choice" of Laura Coates, then info here: Laura Coates CNN, Bio, Age, Husband, Height, Children, Salary and Worth seems to show she isn't raking down all that much currently in her other jobs/roles.

And for most game show hosts, see here: Game Show Host Salary the riches aren't really there.


comparably said:


> *Salary Ranges for Game Show Hosts*
> The salaries of Game Show Hosts in the US range from $18,000 to $86,780 , with a median salary of $27,082 . The middle 50% of Game Show Hosts makes between $24,070 and $27,052, with the top 83% making $86,780.


----------



## terpfan1980

DevdogAZ said:


> Alex's salary of $18 million per year was not because he'd been in the job for 35 years. It's not like that was the result of regular raises. It was because that's the market rate for that kind of job as the public face of a show that makes a boat load of profit every year. It probably won't take more than a few years before the new host is making more than Alex was, simply because that's what these jobs pay.


Alex's salary was very much because of the number of years he had been doing the job and because of the show's fans and their love of him as the host. Many saw Alex as the game. He was the face of the show, but it took those years to take on that role. He deliver ratings while he was the host. He was consistent. He helped them bring in ads and sponsors, etc., that helped the show turn the profit that it was turning. If he was dumped there would have been a huge backlash. Especially after he got sick. At that point it would have been a crime to let him go or reduce his salary.

But putting someone else into the role that hasn't earned that good will and doesn't have the following that Alex Trebek had doesn't mean that Sony is gonna back up the Brinks truck and pay whatever is demanded, even if the last guy was earning a lot more.


----------



## Bruce24

terpfan1980 said:


> Regardless, if you do the math, $20k per * 230 episodes, that works out to $460k for a host.


That is $4.6M not $460K.


----------



## terpfan1980

Bruce24 said:


> That is $4.6M not $460K.


Thanks for catching my math error.


----------



## DevdogAZ

terpfan1980 said:


> Alex's salary was very much because of the number of years he had been doing the job and because of the show's fans and their love of him as the host. Many saw Alex as the game. He was the face of the show, but it took those years to take on that role. He deliver ratings while he was the host. He was consistent. He helped them bring in ads and sponsors, etc., that helped the show turn the profit that it was turning. If he was dumped there would have been a huge backlash. Especially after he got sick. At that point it would have been a crime to let him go or reduce his salary.
> 
> But putting someone else into the role that hasn't earned that good will and doesn't have the following that Alex Trebek had doesn't mean that Sony is gonna back up the Brinks truck and pay whatever is demanded, even if the last guy was earning a lot more.


Again, that's why I suspect the new host will be paid somewhere in the range of half what Alex was getting. But as I said before, Alex didn't get to $18 million a year simply because he was there a long time and he got regular raises. It's just what the market will bear for that particular job. He probably only made a couple million a year even after hosting for 20 years, but in the last decade or so, the salaries for these types of entertainment jobs has skyrocketed.


----------



## TonyD79

Win Joy Jr said:


> I'm going to disagree. She is an EP, there are table reads, rehearsals and then the taping with a potential audience. Taking 1 day of her away from production could be an issue. And you have a large staff who are contracted to produce the show.
> 
> Another example, when Michael J. Fox was cast in the first "Back to the Future", they had to shoot during overnight hours due to his day job commitment (can't remember the name of the show).


So your example of not being able to adjust schedules is when they adjusted a schedule for a movie (that doesn't shoot one day a week like J!)?


----------



## Bruce24

TonyD79 said:


> So your example of not being able to adjust schedules is when they adjusted a schedule for a movie (that doesn't shoot one day a week like J!)?


But they didn't.....season 2 doesn't start airing until Jan'22 and they haven't started filming it yet. Her movie, As Sick as They Made Us, completed filming in July.


----------



## astrohip

Bruce24 said:


> season 2 doesn't start airing until Jan'22 and they haven't started filming it yet.


That seems like a disingenuous argument. They haven't started filming _*yet*_. But they could start tomorrow. Or next week. Or sometime when she has a Jeopardy filming also scheduled.

If they want her, and she wants them, and yet its not happening, maybe we need to admit there really is a conflict of some kind.

I get the impression, and this is totally non-confirmed, that Jeopardy wants someone whose job is "Host of Jeopardy".


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> I get the impression, and this is totally non-confirmed, that Jeopardy wants someone whose job is "Host of Jeopardy".


I thought it had been previously confirmed that this is exactly what they want. At least I could have sworn I read it earlier in this thread.


----------



## hapster85

Never knew there were so many industry insiders around here.


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> That seems like a disingenuous argument.


I don't see how, Tony said:


> So your example of not being able to adjust schedules is when they adjusted a schedule for a movie (that doesn't shoot one day a week like J!)?


and I pointed there was no need to adjust anything because they filmed the movie in July and haven't started filming her TV show yet.

As for filming the 15 episodes of Jeopardy... according to this article:


> The _Big Bang Theory_ alum is scheduled to tape three weeks of episodes (so, 15 episodes) when production on the syndicated daytime hit resumes this week.


and


> Bialik is currently on hiatus from filming her Fox comedy _Call Me Kat_.


----------



## Worf

terpfan1980 said:


> Alex's salary was very much because of the number of years he had been doing the job and because of the show's fans and their love of him as the host. Many saw Alex as the game. He was the face of the show, but it took those years to take on that role. He deliver ratings while he was the host. He was consistent. He helped them bring in ads and sponsors, etc., that helped the show turn the profit that it was turning. If he was dumped there would have been a huge backlash. Especially after he got sick. At that point it would have been a crime to let him go or reduce his salary.
> 
> But putting someone else into the role that hasn't earned that good will and doesn't have the following that Alex Trebek had doesn't mean that Sony is gonna back up the Brinks truck and pay whatever is demanded, even if the last guy was earning a lot more.


Alex was paid that much because Jeopardy! is a cultural icon. Even more importantly, it's a worldwide cultural icon - go anywhere in the western world, and everyone you meet will have heard of Jeopardy in some form or another. Fact is, Alex and Jeopardy are known around the world and it's pretty much international. Anything that happens to Jeopardy is known worldwide.

Contrast it to other game shows - most of which you probably don't even know about. Some are American icons - but unknown outside of the US. Others are popular in Europe, but only a handful every made it across the pond. And the Japanese have their own game shows.

Yet, everyone knows about Jeopardy. You can't say that about many other things. That's what made Alex the $16M a year. Talk about other game show hosts. Rob Lowe, for example - did he make $16M on his game show? Doubt it. Doubt he actually made very much because no one remembers it.

Whereas practically EVERYONE you meet can hum the Jeopardy theme song (or think music). Or they know what's happening if you hum it.


----------



## Bruce24

Worf said:


> Talk about other game show hosts. Rob Lowe, for example - did he make $16M on his game show?


I don't think Rob Lowe is a good comparison because his show had 10 (hour long) episode a season vs. Jeopardy's 230 (half hour) episodes...a search didn't find what they paid Lowe, but I did find these for show with a similar number of episodes:

Pat Sajak $15M Wheel of Fortune...Vanna White makes $10M
Drew Carey $12.5M The Price is Right
Steve Harvey $10M Family Feud

Note all of these people have been with their shows for over a decade.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Bruce24 said:


> Vanna White makes $10M


You're kidding.


Bruce24 said:


> Note all of these people have been with their shows for over a decade.


Vanna's been there many decades.


----------



## Turtleboy

'Jeopardy!' Never Considered LeVar Burton for Full-Time Host


----------



## pdhenry

_However, we're told Sony did speak with LeVar about other projects outside of the "Jeopardy!" brand ... and those opportunities are still a possibility.
_
I'm not sure that the "Never Considered" headline is borne out by the article. They never discussed it with him (e.g., after his stint), but my perception is that most of us here agreed that his performance during those five shows wasn't Alex-worthy.


----------



## Wil

astrohip said:


> Long read, but *very* interesting.


The notion of bringing back Harry Friedman as both interim producer (replacing Richards) and to supervise the host selection process is something I haven't heard elsewhere, and is brilliant. Friedman probably won't do it, but if I were Sony I would beg and give him whatever he wants (more than money it would probably be no interference from the Sony incompetents/amateurs and _carte blanche_ to pick his own successor, which he would want to do ASAP).


----------



## Turtleboy

James is such a dick and I love it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430929275587207169


----------



## Turtleboy

Arthur Chu

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/08/26/mike-richards-jeopardy-host-guest-arthur-chu/



> were ever to retire, his one piece of advice to his successor would be, "Stay out of the way, and let the contestants be the stars." (One of his go-to jokes was that his favorite color was "gray, like my personality.") When Trebek died of pancreatic cancer in November of last year, most fans expected for a replacement already to have been named and, after a bit of welcoming fanfare, for the show to return to normal as soon as possible.
> 
> Instead, "Jeopardy!" trampled over Trebek's directive. The hunt for the new host became a public circus of "on-the-job tryouts" featuring a glamorous roster of A-listers, and the star of the show became the week's celebrity guest host. Each episode, their followers tuned in to root for _them, _not the actual contestants.


----------



## astrohip

Turtleboy said:


> James is such a dick and I love it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430929275587207169


His posts are great!

I can only hope they are negotiating Mike Richards buy-out, and that's why he's still around, or even in the studio. Seriously, if someone did or said something bad enough to be pulled from the air, shouldn't you also pull them from their other function?

Sony execs are really screwing the pooch on this one. There's forty years of goodwill built up, and they're destroying it in a matter of weeks.


----------



## jcondon

Maybe we need a bot. Seems all the top candidates have tweet or said stupid stuff in their past.

Ken Jennings reportedly didn't get the Jeopardy! host job because of his old tweets (yahoo.com)


----------



## DevdogAZ

Turtleboy said:


> Arthur Chu
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/08/26/mike-richards-jeopardy-host-guest-arthur-chu/


I think part of the problem was the public misperception that the series of guest hosts was intended to be tryouts. I feel like J! made it pretty clear early on that these were NOT auditions, but yet the public and the media still continued to speculate and treat it like they were.

Frankly, I thought the idea of using guest hosts to create a buffer between Alex and the new permanent host was smart. Nobody wants to be the guy that follows the legend because you'll never live up to expectations. Everyone wants to be the guy who follows the guy who followed the legend, because then you just have to be better than the guy who crashed and burned because he couldn't live up to expectations. So I think J! tried to intentionally avoid that situation by creating a buffer.


----------



## Turtleboy

But it backfired. If they would have just announced Mike from the start, or maybe even pre-announced him, it wouldn’t have been as big of a deal. Yes, the bad stuff would have still come out. But it did seem like it was a bunch of tryouts, and some of the guest hosts thought they were trying out too.


----------



## pdhenry

I'm not as convinced that Mike was the shoo-in (shoe-in?) from the start.


----------



## DevdogAZ

pdhenry said:


> I'm not as convinced that Mike was the shoo-in (shoe-in?) from the start.


Agreed. I don't think he was. Clearly he wanted a shot at the job, but I don't think he was really on the radar until he finagled his way into two weeks of guest hosting. At that point, he got decent ratings and most people thought he did a respectable job. So from there I think he became a realistic possibility. No idea how much involvement he had with the selection process after that. Supposedly he wasn't involved, but yet he still had control over selection of other guest hosts, training guest hosts, deciding what episodes to show to focus groups, etc.

I think where Sony really screwed up is not having someone competent to be 100% in charge of this decision. It seems like there were a bunch of people halfway involved and nobody took full responsibility, which meant nobody was in charge of fully vetting the candidates.


----------



## realityboy

astrohip said:


> I can only hope they are negotiating Mike Richards buy-out, and that's why he's still around, or even in the studio. Seriously, if someone did or said something bad enough to be pulled from the air, shouldn't you also pull them from their other function?


I agree, but technically he resigned from the position of host rather than being pulled. Maybe he agreed to that in exchange for keeping his job.


----------



## Wil

realityboy said:


> Maybe he [Richards] agreed to that [losing the hosting job] in exchange for keeping his job.


We'll see, if he still has any job at all five minutes from now.


----------



## HarleyRandom

On NPR, the question was asked, "What does a complete disaster look like?"


----------



## HarleyRandom

Politicalcartoons.com - Editorial Cartoon 254731


----------



## Wil

Wil said:


> We'll see, if he still has any job at all five minutes from now.


It took a bit longer than 5 minutes, but done.


----------



## LoadStar

'Jeopardy': Mike Richards Fired as Executive Producer of Game Show | TVLine

Suspect it was becoming more of a distraction than they would like to keep him on.


----------



## skypros

What a absolute cluster $^%#$ this has become!!!
Honestly, I think the public (viewers) are to much in control here
I have to think if this was done with The Price Is Right, It probably would of turned out like this.
Just hire Laura Coates, like Alex said should replace him and be done with it...... SHEEZ, Just move on Jeopardy !!


----------



## Bruce24

Do we really know Alex recommended to the Jeopardy execs that Laura Coates replace him? The only source for Alex mentioning Coates that I have seen are some interviews. One in 2018, where when asked who should replace him he first said Alex Faust, a LA kings announcer, then when asked specifically about a female he said Laura Coates. Then in 2019 when asked, he again mentioned Coates and Faust but added Ben Mankiewicz the current host on the TMC channel.  link


----------



## DevdogAZ

Bruce24 said:


> Do we really know Alex recommended to the Jeopardy execs that Laura Coates replace him? The only source for Alex mentioning Coates that I have seen are some interviews. One in 2018, where when asked who should replace him he first said Alex Faust, a LA kings announcer, then when asked specifically about a female he said Laura Coates. Then in 2019 when asked, he again mentioned Coates and Faust but added Ben Mankiewicz the current host on the TMC channel.  link


Right. I don't think anyone is claiming Alex recommended any successor to the Jeopardy! executives. They're simply citing these interviews where Alex mentioned individuals he thought would be good candidates, but he never expressly endorsed anyone.


----------



## terpfan1980

The thing that gets me is that Ken Jennings supposedly lost out on the hosting gig because of his past tweets. From what I've seen of same, well, there's really not much there compared to what Mike Richards had in the podcast and in the suits for harassment from his earlier jobs.

I'm not surprised that Richards is out though. I think many fans would have accepted nothing less.

Whether or not the point made above about the fans having too much of a voice in this is true or not, well, that's the point we've reached in our culture/society now. The cancel culture is pretty strong any more.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Matt nearly didn't win an the episode I saw yesterday. Had he not come up with the response on the Daily Double just in time, he might not have even been ahead at the end.

Joe Buck is kind of loud.


----------



## LoadStar

DevdogAZ said:


> Right. I don't think anyone is claiming Alex recommended any successor to the Jeopardy! executives. They're simply citing these interviews where Alex mentioned individuals he thought would be good candidates, but he never expressly endorsed anyone.


And I thought much closer to the end, Alex was pretty clear that he was *not* going to suggest a replacement, that it wasn't his place to do so. At least, that's what I thought he said in the big ABC prime-time interview.


----------



## Turtleboy

James with the truth bombs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432878323709874177


----------



## Turtleboy

This is an angle I hadn't heard before. Because of the Quiz Show scandals, the Host cannot know the contestants. If they choose Ken, that would eliminate a lot of people in the trivia community.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432885082415673344


----------



## lew

Turtleboy said:


> This is an angle I hadn't heard before. Because of the Quiz Show scandals, the Host cannot know the contestants. If they choose Ken, that would eliminate a lot of people in the trivia community.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432885082415673344


If that was the case Ken wouldn't have been guest host for a few weeks.


----------



## Turtleboy

lew said:


> If that was the case Ken wouldn't have been guest host for a few weeks.


Why?


----------



## HarleyRandom

lew said:


> If that was the case Ken wouldn't have been guest host for a few weeks.


It would have been no problem to find enough contestants he didn't know during that short a time.

But here's an idea: on "To Tell the Truth" they managed to end up with someone who Weird Al Yankovic knew on the week he was there, so he traded seats with Anthony's mother who is normally a sidekick.


----------



## astrohip

Sony TV reportedly wants Mayim Bialik to take over as full-time Jeopardy! host, but she's busy with Fox's Call Me Kat - PRIMETIMER

The Hollywood Reporter's Lesley Goldberg says Bialik, who was tapped to host _Jeopardy!_'s primetime specials, "was a top choice of Sony senior execs to take syndicated hosting job but her previously set schedule on the Warner Bros.-produced Fox comedy _Call Me Kat_ is preventing such a move." Bialik is currently filming a three-week guest-hosting stint amid controversy over her previous stance on vaccinations and her comments shaming Harvey Weinstein's sexual assault victims. Goldberg adds that Bialik "has signaled she'd be interested in the full-time _Jeopardy!_ job should _Call Me Kat_ not return for a third season."


----------



## Turtleboy

I think she can get past her anti-vax statements. But she hasn't really been honest about it.


----------



## deli99

Turtleboy said:


> I think she can get past her anti-vax statements. But she hasn't really been honest about it.


I just hope she can get past her 'being bad at hosting Jeopardy!'


----------



## Wil

Turtleboy said:


> Because of the Quiz Show scandals, the [h]ost cannot know the contestants


Maybe out on a limb here, but I think Alex knew some people too.

EDIT: I once found myself on a jury midway through a murder trial confronted with the fact that I had had drinks and dinner several times with the defense attorney in a small group setting. Shared lots of conversation.

He had a nickname; I don't think I ever heard his real name; he looked and sounded _totally_ different in a suit & tie professional setting, and he had gained some weight since I had last seen him. I honestly hadn't recognized him during _voir dire_ or at any point during the trial until it was pointed out to me by a mutual friend. Oh my God, that's (wasisname!). I immediately hand-delivered a frantic letter to the Judge's office: put me in jail and throw away the key, I have made a terrible mistake.

In court the Judge and both attorneys laughed it off. People meet people, they said.

The customs and practices (and even "rules") of game shows are not exactly criminal law statutes. People meet people.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Goldberg adds that Bialik "has signaled she'd be interested in the full-time _Jeopardy!_ job should _Call Me Kat_ not return for a third season."


This seems likely.


----------



## trainman

There's a big difference between "met at a trivia event" (or "occasionally chatted on an online forum") and the kind of relationship that would disqualify a potential contestant.

If this were an issue, it would already be an issue thanks to Ken's "supervising producer" title -- because he knows some of the game material. (I wouldn't be surprised if this is the reason he no longer participates in LearnedLeague, just in case.)

When I was almost a contestant on GSN's "Master Minds" last year, they were fine with me being in trivia-related Facebook groups/online forums with some of the non-Ken master minds... but then I discovered that one of their question researchers was someone whose kitchen I've been in, so that disqualified me.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Goldberg adds that Bialik "has signaled she'd be interested in the full-time _Jeopardy!_ job should _Call Me Kat_ not return for a third season."


I wonder if Sony is willing to go through another full season of guest hosts just in the hopes that Bialik's sitcom doesn't get renewed. Given that the show doesn't start airing until January, it's unlikely FOX will make a decision on renewal before April or May, at which point the tapings for this season will already be completed.


----------



## Wil

DevdogAZ said:


> I wonder if Sony is willing to go through another full season of guest hosts


How have the ratings been, overall? Sony thinks they can parlay all the publicity (when it as good) into prime time specials & overall higher advertising revenues but I think when things settle down they'll be very happy with anything approaching pre-illness. If they can do that for multiple years with rotating hosts, maybe longer term, why not? Probably much cheaper; less risk of screwing it up some more.


----------



## getbak

trainman said:


> I discovered that one of their question researchers was someone whose kitchen I've been in, so that disqualified me.


----------



## deli99

getbak said:


>


Ha! That's the first thing that popped into my mind.


----------



## lambertman

It’s almost as if trainman said it that way on purpose!


----------



## mattack

Sigh.. I started watching my Jeopardy recordings again.. and I usually pay attention to my To do list, ESPECIALLY for Jeopardy..
But somehow I missed a week of Savannah Guthrie's episodes.. I have no idea how I did that.. I wonder if they were accidentally listed as reruns or something.. But I'm missing like Thurs-Thurs of her eps.. I seem to have everything since then -- heck I know I even have one "to be announced" recording that's really a Jeopardy episode..

I so wish that Jeopardy was online.. even if "just" the current week of them and even with forced commercials.. (I would still tivo, and watch the preempted episodes that way..)


----------



## wmcbrine

My TiVo missed the last two eps because it thought they were reruns from May. Just me?


----------



## pdhenry

Because they were reruns from May. 

YouTube TV dutifully files them away in the same subfolder as the original recording, which can make it difficult to find if you're timeshifting more than half an hour (e.g., you don't start watching while it's airing). But it does record every airing including reruns...


----------



## astrohip

wmcbrine said:


> My TiVo missed the last two eps because it thought they were reruns from May. Just me?


Reruns until Sept 13. They've been showing some old Alex episodes, although this week they've been showing the latest ToC with Buzzy (dang I like him... PICK BUZZY!)

Sept 13 starts the new season, with new host Mike Richards!


----------



## Wil

astrohip said:


> PICK BUZZY!


I liked him first time through, my wife was not as impressed. But we've watched a couple of the reruns and she's been completely won over. Neither of us had thought much of him originally as a prospect going in to all this so this is a a very surprising outcome.

A couple of the professional communicators _may_ have been slightly better, smoother, but he adds depth, authenticity and enthusiasm for the game. He outperformed Jennings, with similar credentials, by a wide margin. If his past is squeaky-clean so we don't have to go through another drama, he'd be my preferred choice.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Finished with Joe Buck. The man has too much personality. Not one mention that there would be a wait until Matt's next episode, or that the "official" host would be in place (the controversy came after the episode aired, did it not?). Two episodes in a row where if Matt had been wrong and the person in second place had been right, it would have been over. Thanks to this site or maybe another one, I knew he would survive. And in a bizarre twist, the person in a distant third ended up second in both cases.

So now on to Bill Whitaker. My Roamio decided on its own to delete the first four of his before it had to (or maybe I wasn't paying attention to what got deleted) so maybe he was that bad. In fact, he doesn't have enough personality. Some say it's about the contestants, not the host, but there has to be something in between Whitaker and Buck.


----------



## MauriAnne

I've been re-watching the Tournament of Champions episodes and am finding that I like Buzzy quite a bit. I think I was still trying to get used to someone other than Alex hosting when it was first aired, but watching him now, I like him and would welcome him as a permanent host.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Buzzy Cohen emerges as unlikely 'Jeopardy!' host frontrunner


----------



## pdhenry

HarleyRandom said:


> Finished with Joe Buck.


And here I was hoping you'd get caught up during the reruns.


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> And here I was hoping you'd get caught up during the reruns.


He'll still be commenting on guest hosts ("Wow, so what did you think of Anderson Cooper?"), while we'll be talking about the announcement of Paris Hilton as the new host.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

^^^^^

I just threw up in my mouth a little!


----------



## astrohip

Any news on Mayim? Has she already hosted her three weeks?


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> Any news on Mayim? Has she already hosted her three weeks?


She taped her episodes at the end of August and the new season starts airing on Monday. I think there will be a Mike Richards episode on Monday, then the Mayim episodes will start????


----------



## lambertman

One full week of that guy.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Bruce24 said:


> She taped her episodes at the end of August and the new season starts airing on Monday. I think there will be a Mike Richards episode on Monday, then the Mayim episodes will start????


Yeah, as lambertman said, Mike Richards taped a full day before he quit, which is a week of episodes.


----------



## HarleyRandom

pdhenry said:


> And here I was hoping you'd get caught up during the reruns.


I'm going to wstch tonight's episode tonight and try to do that every night from now on. I have four Whitaker episodes left plus the four my Roamio decided to delete without permission.


----------



## astrohip

I gotta say, Mike wasn't bad today. I was one of the loudest complainers when he got the job, in large part because of the nepotism aspect (which really soured me), but he was okay today.


----------



## Wil

astrohip said:


> I gotta say, Mike wasn't bad today


He was fine.

I'm interestesd (if it's ever been quantified) in what % of the total show, average is the host onscreen for, and what % tonight. And if tonight was significantly less host, was that accomplished by shot selection decisions on the fly, during the taping, or in subsequent editing.

Obviously Jeopardy's tendency is _not_ to edit, though I'm sure continuous coverage from both host and contestant cameras are saved just in case.


----------



## stellie93

The host was ok, but I love the champ. Once you get used to the way he answers, he's super cool. :up:


----------



## Wil

stellie93 said:


> The host was ok, but I love the champ. Once you get used to the way he answers, he's super cool. :up:


He got some PR consulting during the break, either pro or from friends. More lively in personal style and wagering. There can be life after Jeopardy.


----------



## lambertman

Now pictured in the opening animation:



Spoiler



Art Fleming!


----------



## hapster85

It was nice to hear Johnny Gilbert say "the host of Jeopardy" after all these months of "guest host". It's a shame we'll be back to "guest host" next week.


----------



## LoadStar

hapster85 said:


> It was nice to hear Johnny Gilbert say "the host of Jeopardy" after all these months of "guest host". It's a shame we'll be back to "guest host" next week.


Not necessarily. Since they're still, to my knowledge, sticking with calling Mayim one of two Jeopardy hosts, they may just introduce her as "the host of Jeopardy."


----------



## Worf

Wil said:


> He got some PR consulting during the break, either pro or from friends. More lively in personal style and wagering. There can be life after Jeopardy.


Really? Didn't seem to work on me, because within 5 minutes of starting I remembered why I started skipping the show. I didn't even make it to the commercial break before giving up and deleting it.

Seems as wooden as he was when the season ended.


----------



## hapster85

LoadStar said:


> Not necessarily. Since they're still, to my knowledge, sticking with calling Mayim one of two Jeopardy hosts, they may just introduce her as "the host of Jeopardy."


True. And it will be nice to have her for 3 weeks. Have we heard anything about who is guest hosting after Mayim?


----------



## ncbill

I also missed Buzzy the first time around.

Now that I've seen his shows, I prefer him over MB.


----------



## HarleyRandom

hapster85 said:


> It was nice to hear Johnny Gilbert say "the host of Jeopardy" after all these months of "guest host". It's a shame we'll be back to "guest host" next week.


But people said he wasn't going to do that.

On the other hand, it was nice he was really there.


----------



## LoadStar

HarleyRandom said:


> On the other hand, it was nice he was really there.


I didn't see the episode, but frankly, I kind of doubt he was there.

Frankly, there's no real need for him to physically be at the studio. It's easier and safer (for him) if they setup an audio booth at his house with a fiber feed back to the studio... and doing the V.O. remotely wouldn't really change anything about his performance on the show.


----------



## HarleyRandom

LoadStar said:


> I didn't see the episode, but frankly, I kind of doubt he was there.
> 
> Frankly, there's no real need for him to physically be at the studio. It's easier and safer (for him) if they setup an audio booth at his house with a fiber feed back to the studio... and doing the V.O. remotely wouldn't really change anything about his performance on the show.


Johnny was shown, but we don't know from where. And Mike Richards said it was nice to see him. I don't recall his exact words but he COULD have been on a screen which might have made it the truth.


----------



## hapster85

Yes, Johnny was on screen, but we don't know that he was in studio.


----------



## Jon J

hapster85 said:


> Yes, Johnny was on screen, but we don't know that he was in studio.


The shot I saw was over Gilbert's right shoulder as he stood at the announce stand. Didn't appear to be any trickery to me.


----------



## pdhenry

Jon J said:


> The shot I saw was over Gilbert's right shoulder as he stood at the announce stand. Didn't appear to be any trickery to me.


Right after he introduced Mike Richards.


----------



## hapster85

pdhenry said:


> Jon J said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shot I saw was over Gilbert's right shoulder as he stood at the announce stand. Didn't appear to be any trickery to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Right after he introduced Mike Richards.
> 
> View attachment 62520
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's the shot I remember. Cut to and cut away. I don't recall anything over there shoulder in this episode, but they have used that in the past.


----------



## lambertman

'Jeopardy!' Will Go with Mayim Bialik, Ken Jennings as Hosts Rest of Season


----------



## LoadStar

Jon J said:


> The shot I saw was over Gilbert's right shoulder as he stood at the announce stand. Didn't appear to be any trickery to me.


Yeah, that seems pretty definitive. My error in speaking about something I didn't actually watch.

I still say that there's no real need for him to be there. V.O. people rarely are in the same place as the rest of the production. Heck, sometimes they'll bring a fully outfitted audio production studio in a trailer directly to you to record your stuff.


----------



## trainman

Although TMZ and other sources said "rest of the season," the official announcement from "Jeopardy!" only refers to Mayim Bialik and Ken Jennings trading off for the remainder of the year 2021.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

...or at least until her 'Kat' show is cancelled!


----------



## stellie93

One of the local stations is rerunning Mayim's first guest hosting gig. I really hope she's better for the new ones. I don't see why everyone likes her so much. She laughs as she says the answer is correct. And it's not funny.


----------



## HarleyRandom

lambertman said:


> 'Jeopardy!' Will Go with Mayim Bialik, Ken Jennings as Hosts Rest of Season


Sounds good to me. I like them both.


----------



## HarleyRandom

TonyTheTiger said:


> ...or at least until her 'Kat' show is cancelled!


Shouldn't take long because I haven't heard that the show got any better.


----------



## hapster85

HarleyRandom said:


> Shouldn't take long because I haven't heard that the show got any better.


I think Season 2 just started production. It definitely hasn't started airing.


----------



## Wil

stellie93 said:


> One of the local stations is rerunning Mayim's first guest hosting gig. I really hope she's better for the new ones. I don't see why everyone likes her so much. She laughs as she says the answer is correct. And it's not funny.


Did you know she is a ...

Never mind.


----------



## Larsenv

HarleyRandom said:


> Sounds good to me. I like them both.


Me too. I heard that Ken Jennings didn't get the job as permanent host because of his inappropriate tweets.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Interesting situation with Matt in negative numbers to end the first round in yesterday's game. Then he started the second round on fire and never looked back. He's really growing on me.


----------



## Jon J

LoadStar said:


> Yeah, that seems pretty definitive. My error in speaking about something I didn't actually watch.
> 
> I still say that there's no real need for him to be there. V.O. people rarely are in the same place as the rest of the production. Heck, sometimes they'll bring a fully outfitted audio production studio in a trailer directly to you to record your stuff.


Gilbert is a key part of audience warmup.


----------



## trainman

Jon J said:


> Gilbert is a key part of audience warmup.


However, there's no live audience right now, so he doesn't have anyone to warm up.


----------



## HarleyRandom

This seems as good a place as any to say it since Mayim was in the cast.

I just read a comment that if you want to torture someone so they will give you the answers you want, subject them to a "Big Bang Theory" marathon.


----------



## TonyD79

HarleyRandom said:


> This seems as good a place as any to say it since Mayim was in the cast.
> 
> I just read a comment that if you want to torture someone so they will give you the answers you want, subject them to a "Big Bang Theory" marathon.


Thhhpppttt.


----------



## stellie93

I was amazed to hear that the piano wasn't invented until the 1700's. So no piano in the Roman empire or anywhere in the middle ages. I looked it up and I guess they had the harpsicord and organs of one kind or another.


----------



## astrohip

stellie93 said:


> I was amazed to hear that the piano wasn't invented until the 1700's. So no piano in the Roman empire or anywhere in the middle ages. I looked it up and I guess they had the harpsicord and organs of one kind or another.


You know when Matt misses it, it ain't common knowledge.

And I was amazed as you. Stunned the piano didn't exist until 1700s.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

LeVar Burton Says He Realized the Jeopardy! Hosting Gig 'Wasn't the Thing' He Wanted 'After All'


----------



## Regina

Matt does the same thing every game. His challengers need to start hunting for the Daily Doubles, Just like he does! No one is going to beat him until they do that!


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

Regina said:


> Matt does the same thing every game. His challengers need to start hunting for the Daily Doubles, Just like he does! No one is going to beat him until they do that!


Well I don't think you have that option when Matt is so quick on the buzzer and answers about 90% correctly. You really need to control the board to maximize chances of getting those doubles.


----------



## DevdogAZ

This is a great piece that focuses on Matt as well as gives lots of behind-the-scenes details about gameplay and especially that first day of shooting this season with Mike Richards as host.

Nothing Can Stop Matt Amodio


----------



## Regina

Chester_Lampwick said:


> Well I don't think you have that option when Matt is so quick on the buzzer and answers about 90% correctly. You really need to control the board to maximize chances of getting those doubles.


There have been a few players who have been pretty quick on the buzzer...but they go in order down the columns...bugs me! Of course, Matt is fast and accurate, and at a great advantage, but it can be done! They just need to do what he does!


----------



## Turtleboy

Mayim was introduced today as the “host” of Jeopardy. Not “guest”.


----------



## Regina

If 2nd place had gotten FJ correct tonight, she would have won! Matt only got one Daily Double.


----------



## Turtleboy

I was hoping for someone to answer “What is Beaches?”


----------



## lambertman

She shouldn’t have missed that. I got it and I’ve never even seen the movie!


----------



## trainman

At least on Monday's show, Mayim had really toned down the "chuckling when telling a contestant their answer is correct," which had been my main issue with her guest-hosting stint.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I noticed one time Matt said, "What is . . . McCarthy?" and Mayim responded with "Yes, WHO is Charlie McCarthy." And Matt got this look on his face like he'd been chastised by the teacher. Thought that was really funny.


----------



## GoPackGo

It does annoy me how Matt says what for all of his answers (questions?)


----------



## TonyTheTiger

GoPackGo said:


> It does annoy me how Matt says what for all of his answers (questions?)


I'm pretty sure that with $850k and counting, he doesn't care much what is thought of his style!

I know if I was making that much, I wouldn't either.


----------



## astrohip

Stunned that he didn't know the Turing Award. Especially being a computer science guy. He would have had a huge payday.


----------



## Worf

So where's all the Matt for new Jeopardy host fans? We know this stint between Mayim and Jennings is only temporary because of what's happening, and since Matt is the new rising star, where are all the calls for him to become host?


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Worf said:


> So where's all the Matt for new Jeopardy host fans? We know this stint between Mayim and Jennings is only temporary because of what's happening, and *since Matt is the new rising star, where are all the calls for him to become host?*


I think there's the small issue that a host needs something of a personality!


----------



## Regina

TonyTheTiger said:


> I think there's the small issue that a host needs something of a personality!


Sorry, you didn't phrase that in the form of a question-

"What's.....he needs a personality!"


----------



## vman41

Yesterday, the clue called for a book title and they accepted the contestant's response of "Who is Heidi?".


----------



## astrohip

vman41 said:


> Yesterday, the clue called for a book title and they accepted the contestant's response of "Who is Heidi?".


I'm lost here. What was wrong with this? The book is called "Heidi".

If you're referring to "Who", Jeopardy has never penalized for the choice of interrogatives. Heck, Matt is the king of improper interrogatives.

If it's not that, then I have no idea.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Stunned that he didn't know the Turing Award. Especially being a computer science guy. He would have had a huge payday.


I thought surely he would but his reaction told me he wouldn't.


----------



## trainman

Supposedly, they were stricter about "using the correct question word" in the very early days of the Art Fleming version, but found that it slowed things down and confused viewers.


----------



## terpfan1980

trainman said:


> Supposedly, they were stricter about "using the correct question word" in the very early days of the Art Fleming version, but found that it slowed things down and confused viewers.


If they tried it now, they'd just get the results that Wheel of Fortune gets when they d.q. answers that add "additional words" (such as "and...") -- it would just tick off fans who would say they are being too picky.


----------



## Unbeliever

Matt technically got a question wrong on Tuesday's game. It's "Beefeater Gin", not "Beefeater*s* Gin".

I've seen them ding contestants with that type of error before.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Wil

Unbeliever said:


> Matt technically got a question wrong on Tuesday's game. It's "Beefeater Gin", not "Beefeater*s* Gin".


I've been away and didn't see this so I don't know exactly the clue. But in articles about gin, when one of the Beefeater family of gin product is described, "Beefeater's" is frequently used, as the possessive of the owner/producer of the product. That's not at all uncommon.

Ford's Mustang could be called a seminal product, for example, even though its name is the Ford Mustang.


----------



## pdhenry

I was surprised to hear Matt say "Beefeaters." My reaction was "Well, I would have gotten that wrong; I thought it was Beefeater."


----------



## HarleyRandom

It's "Repondez s'il vous plait", Not respondez. I think.

And all the newspaper advice columnists that I read who get complaints about people who don't RSVP should know a literal translation is "Answer if it pleases you." I guess it doesn't please some of them.


----------



## TonyD79

HarleyRandom said:


> It's "Repondez s'il vous plait", Not respondez. I think.
> 
> And all the newspaper advice columnists that I read who get complaints about people who don't RSVP should know a literal translation is "Answer if it pleases you." I guess it doesn't please some of them.


It's an idiom. You don't translate it literally. It translates to "please" like pass the sugar, please.


----------



## HarleyRandom

TonyD79 said:


> It's an idiom. You don't translate it literally. It translates to "please" like pass the sugar, please.


I know. My point is that people who don't RSVP are taking it literally.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Unbeliever said:


> Matt technically got a question wrong on Tuesday's game. It's "Beefeater Gin", not "Beefeater*s* Gin".
> 
> I've seen them ding contestants with that type of error before.
> 
> --Carlos V.


I thought the same thing when he added the S. I was sure they'd come back after the break and say the judges reviewed and decided his answer was incorrect.


----------



## terpfan1980

HarleyRandom said:


> I know. My point is that people who don't RSVP are taking it literally.


I resemble that remark. I pretty much figure that if you didn't get a response from me, it would be taken as "sorry, can't make it". That said, I will admit that being on the other side of the issue is frustrating waiting to find out when/if someone was really going to reply or worse whether or not they'd try to attend though they had never responded.


----------



## hapster85

terpfan1980 said:


> I resemble that remark. I pretty much figure that if you didn't get a response from me, it would be taken as "sorry, can't make it". That said, I will admit that being on the other side of the issue is frustrating waiting to find out when/if someone was really going to reply or worse whether or not they'd try to attend though they had never responded.


Yes, it's very frustrating when you're trying to plan food for an event and hardly anyone replies. I always tell my wife, plan for the number of people who actually replied, but she won't do that. She'd worry herself into an ulcer that there wouldn't be enough food if more people showed up than expected. My point of view is maybe it would teach them to respond next time, but it probably wouldn't work out that way.. So we invariably prepare for enough food for the number of people who _might_ show up, and end up with leftovers out the wazoo.

Honestly, it makes me not want to ever host any sort of event. I mean, how hard is it to shoot a text saying "won't be there" or "can't make it"?

[/rant]

Sorry. It's a pet peeve.


----------



## astrohip

This is for today's game... Thursday Sept 23. Stop now if you haven't watched it yet...




Guhan is an idiot. He may be smart, have buzzer skills, lots of knowledge, but his game theory, his strategy, sucks. He knows he's playing a super-champ, and when he lands on the J round DD, he only bets $1500 out of $3400, leaving $1900 on the table. Then when FJ rolls around, Matt has a lock game by... wait for it... $1900.

Even worse, Guhan was correct on FJ, and Matt had a rare miss. So Guhan gave it away.

It was early in the J round, it was a low-dollar clue (which means it's relatively easy), and he doesn't go all in?!? As a comparison, in DJ, when Matt landed on the final DD, he went all in, $10,400. A miss would have made a comeback very doubtful, but Matt plays TO WIN.

He deserves to lose. When you're playing the 3rd best player in J history, PLAY the effing game.


----------



## Unbeliever

The answer was:

The website of this gin brand shows "How we do it in London. The definitive B & T"

The brand is "Beefeater", not Beefeater's/Beefeaters.

--Carlos "apostrophes are silent in the spoken word" V.


----------



## tim1724

HarleyRandom said:


> It's "Repondez s'il vous plait", Not respondez. I think.


Actually it's "Répondez s'il vous plaît."

Fun fact: besides changing the pronunciation, the accent on "é" also indicates that it used to be spelled with an "s" until the 18th century, although the "s" had become silent long, long before that. (The mute "s" did cause the preceding vowel to change its pronunciation, hence the requirement that it continue to be either written or replaced by the accent.)

respondetis (Latin) -> [various spellings in Romance, Old French, and Middle French] -> respondez (older spelling in Modern French) -> répondez (current spelling in Modern French)

English borrowed the word "respond" from Middle French during a time when the "s" was still being pronounced in France.

Actually, the circumflex accent on "î" also indicates a deleted "s" but it doesn't affect pronunciation because "i" lost its long/short distinction in French long ago. (The fact that the circumflex accent on "î" doesn't affect pronunciation, so it was made optional in the most recent spelling reform.)


----------



## Jonathan_S

hapster85 said:


> Yes, it's very frustrating when you're trying to plan food for an event and hardly anyone replies. I always tell my wife, plan for the number of people who actually replied, but she won't do that. She'd worry herself into an ulcer that there wouldn't be enough food if more people showed up than expected. My point of view is maybe it would teach them to respond next time, but it probably wouldn't work out that way..


Probably not. I suspect anyone inconsiderate enough to show up without bothering to send back their RSVP would also be inconsiderate enough to eat up the food before everyone who had RSVP'd yes gets a chance to.

To drive the lesson home you'd probably need some way to ensure that didn't happen.


----------



## HarleyRandom

tim1724 said:


> Actually it's "Répondez s'il vous plaît."
> 
> Fun fact: besides changing the pronunciation, the accent on "é" also indicates that it used to be spelled with an "s" until the 18th century, although the "s" had become silent long, long before that. (The mute "s" did cause the preceding vowel to change its pronunciation, hence the requirement that it continue to be either written or replaced by the accent.)
> 
> respondetis (Latin) -> [various spellings in Romance, Old French, and Middle French] -> respondez (older spelling in Modern French) -> répondez (current spelling in Modern French)
> 
> English borrowed the word "respond" from Middle French during a time when the "s" was still being pronounced in France.
> 
> Actually, the circumflex accent on "î" also indicates a deleted "s" but it doesn't affect pronunciation because "i" lost its long/short distinction in French long ago. (The fact that the circumflex accent on "î" doesn't affect pronunciation, so it was made optional in the most recent spelling reform.)


I knew about the accent but didn't know how to make it.


----------



## MarkofT

astrohip said:


> This is for today's game... Thursday Sept 23. Stop now if you haven't watched it yet...
> 
> Guhan is an idiot. He may be smart, have buzzer skills, lots of knowledge, but his game theory, his strategy, sucks. He knows he's playing a super-champ, and when he lands on the J round DD, he only bets $1500 out of $3400, leaving $1900 on the table. Then when FJ rolls around, Matt has a lock game by... wait for it... $1900.
> 
> Even worse, Guhan was correct on FJ, and Matt had a rare miss. So Guhan gave it away.
> 
> It was early in the J round, it was a low-dollar clue (which means it's relatively easy), and he doesn't go all in?!? As a comparison, in DJ, when Matt landed on the final DD, he went all in, $10,400. A miss would have made a comeback very doubtful, but Matt plays TO WIN.
> 
> He deserves to lose. When you're playing the 3rd best player in J history, PLAY the effing game.


I've watched Jeopardy off and on for most of my life. It wasn't until this most recent "on" that I realized that due to the higher values, Jeopardy is mostly worthless compared to Double jeopardy. So I've decided that the only correct wager for the Jeopardy Daily Double is to make it a true Daily Double. Save the strategy betting for the Double Dailies and Final Jeopardy.

You'll notice that this is Matt's betting strategy as well.


----------



## DevdogAZ

MarkofT said:


> I've watched Jeopardy off and on for most of my life. It wasn't until this most recent "on" that I realized that due to the higher values, Jeopardy is mostly worthless compared to Double jeopardy. So I've decided that the only correct wager for the Jeopardy Daily Double is to make it a true Daily Double. Save the strategy betting for the Double Dailies and Final Jeopardy.
> 
> You'll notice that this is Matt's betting strategy as well.


Yes, James Holzhauer popularized this strategy, to maximize the amount of money you have before finding the Daily Doubles, and then betting big to make your lead insurmountable. It obviously requires being pretty confident in your ability to answer the questions right.

The place where Matt is deviating from James' strategy is Matt isn't betting as big during Double Jeopardy. He's said in interviews that he doesn't have the gambler's mentality that James as, so he usually bets several thousand, but not usually a true DD in the second round.

That's how James has 18 of the top 20 all-time daily scores, including the only six totals over $100,000 in a day. That's also why James was only one or two games away from surpassing Ken Jennings' record in fewer than half the games.


----------



## lew

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, James Holzhauer popularized this strategy, to maximize the amount of money you have before finding the Daily Doubles, and then betting big to make your lead insurmountable. It obviously requires being pretty confident in your ability to answer the questions right.
> 
> The place where Matt is deviating from James' strategy is Matt isn't betting as big during Double Jeopardy. He's said in interviews that he doesn't have the gambler's mentality that James as, so he usually bets several thousand, but not usually a true DD in the second round.
> 
> That's how James has 18 of the top 20 all-time daily scores, including the only six totals over $100,000 in a day. That's also why James was only one or two games away from surpassing Ken Jennings' record in fewer than half the games.


Matt seems to be betting, in DJ, enough to maximize the chance of clinching going into FJ. This doesn't maximize earnings, James strategy, but gives him a shot to clinch with the second daily double if he misses the first. Clinching going in to FJ limits the amount he wants to wager.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Can't read. Haven't watched other than Monday. I just wanted to mention how much I liked Mayim's outfit.


----------



## astrohip

She's doing fine. She wasn't my top choice (or #2), but she's been more than okay. I'd have no problem with her ongoing.

And she's even having to deal with "What's... Roosevelt?"


----------



## skypros

I would rather not watch with Mayim as host !!



astrohip said:


> She's doing fine. She wasn't my top choice (or #2), but she's been more than okay. I'd have no problem with her ongoing.


----------



## astrohip

skypros said:


> I would rather not watch with Mayim as host !!


Why ??


----------



## sharkster

I really like Mayim and think she does a great job. I think one thing that makes a good Jeopardy host match, for me anyway, is someone who is intelligent. She's intelligent, obviously, and I find her pleasing to watch.

I'm also a big fan of Matt. He is who got me started watching Jeopardy again, as is Mayim.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Still can't read. But I saw this.

Mayim Bialik's 'Jeopardy!' goal: maintaining its integrity (apnews.com)


----------



## Howie

I'm ready for Matt to lose. He's won enough already.


----------



## astrohip

Howie said:


> I'm ready for Matt to lose. He's won enough already.


Heresy!


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

I wonder how many potential five time champs he might have put away after these seven weeks? Like your opportunity is squandered if your unlucky enough to face him versus a more typical champ.


----------



## Balzer

Howie said:


> I'm ready for Matt to lose. He's won enough already.


I like him. I want to see him keep winning for as long as he can.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Matt was on GMA today.

No spoilers (obs), but he did say how good Bialik was and how her energy is infectious.

It's easy to guess why he's in NYC. It could be that he's been beaten and is no longer on the show or simply a break in filming!


----------



## Grasshopper AZ

Howie said:


> I'm ready for Matt to lose. He's won enough already.


Me too! I like him well enough but always using "what" to start his answer instead of "who" or "where" really gets to me for some reason. To me, if the phrasing isn't correct it shouldn't be the right answer.


----------



## sharkster

TonyTheTiger said:


> Matt was on GMA today.
> 
> No spoilers (obs), but he did say how good Bialik was and how her energy is infectious.
> 
> It's easy to guess why he's in NYC. It could be that he's been beaten and is no longer on the show or simply a break in filming!


Thanks for that info!  I didn't know so I found the interview online and watched. I'm a huge Matt fan, so it's always fun to hear him talk and hear his stories. He seems like such a nice guy.

If anybody else wants to watch it online, it's only like 3 minutes, so not a time-sucker at all. I would have enjoyed a longer bit, to learn more about him, but I also enjoy how gracious he is.


----------



## sharkster

Grasshopper AZ said:


> Me too! I like him well enough but always using "what" to start his answer instead of "who" or "where" really gets to me for some reason. To me, if the phrasing isn't correct it shouldn't be the right answer.


He actually spoke to that in the short GMA interview. He mentioned something about how the rules allow it that way and (NOT verbatim-) he didn't want to clutter his mind with stuff that was unnecessary, so he just keeps that part of it simple and concentrates on the actual answer.


----------



## Grasshopper AZ

sharkster said:


> He actually spoke to that in the short GMA interview. He mentioned something about how the rules allow it that way and (NOT verbatim-) he didn't want to clutter his mind with stuff that was unnecessary, so he just keeps that part of it simple and concentrates on the actual answer.


That's pretty much what I figured and is the reason I don't like it. I get that the rules allow it, and I am all for using the rules to your advantage. I just don't like that the rules allow it. They should have to answer with the correct interrogative (who, what, where, when) in my opinion. It doesn't change my enjoyment of the show just something small I wish would change (just like I think they should have to go from top to bottom in each category)


----------



## astrohip

The guy who lucked into the first DJ DD probably cost Matt his first six figure game.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Grasshopper AZ said:


> That's pretty much what I figured and is the reason I don't like it. I get that the rules allow it, and I am all for using the rules to your advantage. I just don't like that the rules allow it. They should have to answer with the correct interrogative (who, what, where, when) in my opinion. It doesn't change my enjoyment of the show just something small I wish would change (just like I think they should have to go from top to bottom in each category)


I'm willing to bet you'd like the show less if they were sticklers about using the right question. It would make the show unnecessarily tedious with people getting ruled incorrect for phrasing it wrong when they knew the correct trivia. Ultimately, the phrasing in the form of a question is just a gimmick. The real hook is the trivia aspect, and they should make sure that people who can answer the trivia question succeed, regardless of whether they use the right interrogative.


----------



## Grasshopper AZ

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm willing to bet you'd like the show less if they were sticklers about using the right question. It would make the show unnecessarily tedious with people getting ruled incorrect for phrasing it wrong when they knew the correct trivia. Ultimately, the phrasing in the form of a question is just a gimmick. The real hook is the trivia aspect, and they should make sure that people who can answer the trivia question succeed, regardless of whether they use the right interrogative.


I don't think so. It wouldn't take long for people to adapt to phrasing it correctly. I don't think it would be anymore tedious than now when someone forgets to add the interrogative altogether.


----------



## astrohip

Requiring the proper interrogative would be terrible. Is it "Who is" or "What is" could be argued for ages in some cases. Why introduce one more thing to nit-pick over? Or is it nitpick?


----------



## hapster85

It's worth noting that Matt didn't start using "what is" just because he knew the rules allowed it, but because he was very nervous in the beginning. It was one less thing to think about. Can't blame him for that, or continuing to use it after he became more confident. Why mess with what works?

A lot of contestants seem to write "What is ?" across the top of the screen ahead of time, so they can concentrate on the answer when the clue is revealed. Does anyone ever bother correcting it, if it should have been "who"?


----------



## pdhenry

IIRC contestants are informed which words (who is / what is / etc) the correct FJ response begins with so they can pre-fill that part.


----------



## Mabes

pdhenry said:


> IIRC contestants are informed which words (who is / what is / etc) the correct FJ response begins with so they can pre-fill that part.


Interesting. I always thought they should just elimate that reequirementin Final, but if that is so no need


----------



## TonyD79

“What is” works for me. It is “what is” the answer. But if you force “who is” don’t you have to force “who was” for dead people?


----------



## Howie

For me, WTF is...? would often be the interrogatory.


----------



## astrohip

Stolen from Jboard...


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Shouldn't that be 'What's... Matt Amodio'??


----------



## lambertman

Golly, I hope we don't go 30 years without a set upgrade.


----------



## Wil

lambertman said:


> Golly, I hope we don't go 30 years without a set upgrade.


They won't be able to afford it.

Since the clues at that point will all be recycled ones he's already seen, and with perfect muscle memory for the buzzer, he'll be running the board every day.


----------



## astrohip

The shame is, you don't get your winnings until your run is over, and since (peering into my crystal ball) Matt passes away in 2063 as the still reigning champion, he never got to enjoy his money.


----------



## Wil

astrohip said:


> The shame is, you don't get your winnings until your run is over, and since (peering into my crystal ball) Matt passes away in 2063 as the still reigning champion, he never got to enjoy his money.


He's obviously had some pr help already, based on his behavior pattern changes and dress. His agent has/will advance him pretty much whatever he wants.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> The shame is, you don't get your winnings until your run is over, and since (peering into my crystal ball) Matt passes away in 2063 as the still reigning champion, he never got to enjoy his money.


Is that true you don't get anything until your run is over? I figured they didn't get anything until the episode had aired, but for a winner like Matt that started filming many months ago, then had to wait out the offseason, and is still going, that seems wrong. He should have at least received his money for the previous season once those episodes finished airing.


----------



## lew

I read Matt studied the rules carefully. If the answer invol


DevdogAZ said:


> Is that true you don't get anything until your run is over? I figured they didn't get anything until the episode had aired, but for a winner like Matt that started filming many months ago, then had to wait out the offseason, and is still going, that seems wrong. He should have at least received his money for the previous season once those episodes finished airing.


They changed that rule for Ken Jennings. Contestants have to pay their own travel expenses. I'm not sure if you get your money as they air or if you get some kind of advance but Jeopardy needed to pay Ken at least enough to cover his expenses.

One interview specifically referred the the rule book. It's clear "What is" for everything is OK. Rule book also gave an example..If the answer is regarding rock group the Who (ie This group wrote rock opera Tommy) Simply say Who is sufficient.


----------



## astrohip

lew said:


> Rule book also gave an example..If the answer is regarding rock group the Who (ie This group wrote rock opera Tommy) Simply say Who is sufficient.


That seems to go against the concept. It's either just the answer, or just the interrogative. But I don't see how it can be both. Seems to me one should at least have to say "Who's Who?" (or "What's Who?").


----------



## TonyD79

DevdogAZ said:


> Is that true you don't get anything until your run is over? I figured they didn't get anything until the episode had aired, but for a winner like Matt that started filming many months ago, then had to wait out the offseason, and is still going, that seems wrong. He should have at least received his money for the previous season once those episodes finished airing.


Seems there would be tax implications if they hold the money over New Years.


----------



## astrohip

TonyD79 said:


> Seems there would be tax implications if they hold the money over New Years.


IANATL, but people are on the cash accounting system, not accrual. If you haven't been paid, how can they tax you? (Let's leave out weird scenarios like owners of private companies who pay themselves, and other odd occurrences.)


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> IANATL, but people are on the cash accounting system, not accrual. If you haven't been paid, how can they tax you? (Let's leave out weird scenarios like owners of private companies who pay themselves, and other odd occurrences.)


Are you sure about only getting the winning once you have lost? Searching I wasn't able to confirm that, do you have a link?

If your a big winner who's time on the show spanned two years, it would have an implication on your taxes to get paid all at once.


----------



## astrohip

Bruce24 said:


> Are you sure about only getting the winning once you have lost? Searching I wasn't able to confirm that, do you have a link?
> 
> If your a big winner who's time on the show spanned two years, it would have an implication on your taxes to get paid all at once.


I know it was that way at one time. It's been several years since I've seen or read anything about this though. I haven't read that they have changed it, or have not changed it.

I'm sure some of our resident J! experts will chime in.


----------



## TonyD79

astrohip said:


> IANATL, but people are on the cash accounting system, not accrual. If you haven't been paid, how can they tax you? (Let's leave out weird scenarios like owners of private companies who pay themselves, and other odd occurrences.)


Okay. First from the players side, they get a huge tax hit when they get paid rather than spreading it out. Income averaging except for a few occupations ended in 1986.

Second, travel expenses incurred to win the money would be tax deductible but not if they are in a different year. You can only offset income with deductions.

Third, corporations have tax and financial laws as well. Every company I ever worked with required financial transactions in the same year services or goods are rendered. So there may be issues from the Sony side.


----------



## astrohip

I'm no expert in this, and I certainly don't know the rules/laws. At one time, I know you didn't get paid until you lost. Maybe it changed. Heck, maybe it changed twenty+ years ago, when the limit was five games.

I'll wait for someone knowledgeable of the specifics to chime in.


----------



## samsauce29

astrohip said:


> I'm no expert in this, and I certainly don't know the rules/laws. At one time, I know you didn't get paid until you lost. Maybe it changed. Heck, maybe it changed twenty+ years ago, when the limit was five games.
> 
> I'll wait for someone knowledgeable of the specifics to chime in.


I don't know the specifics at all, but like you, would assume this should have changed when the 5 win limit did. Or, at the least when Ken Jennings had his run.


----------



## lew

Google says contestants don't get paid until their losing show airs. The policy helps enforce the shows NDA.

I read the policy was tweaked during Ken Jennings run. Having Ken pay his expense while not receiving income was an issue. Its not clear if he was paid an advance or if Jeopardy was paying his expenses


----------



## Worf

The question is, what happens to all the special shows? It's going to be impossible to host a show like a GOAT tournament because you're going to have get Matt in there and that's going to be a crowd killer. Unless I suppose you find a way for him to be just the host or something...

Not that he doesn't deserve his winnings, but it sort of kills any of the special fun episodes that could be done. Unless somehow you get another Watson thing in there and thus could find a way to exclude him.


----------



## hapster85

TonyD79 said:


> Okay. First from the players side, they get a huge tax hit when they get paid rather than spreading it out. Income averaging except for a few occupations ended in 1986.
> 
> Second, travel expenses incurred to win the money would be tax deductible but not if they are in a different year. You can only offset income with deductions.
> 
> Third, corporations have tax and financial laws as well. Every company I ever worked with required financial transactions in the same year services or goods are rendered. So there may be issues from the Sony side.


The IRS treats game show winnings as income, but as a contestant, you aren't an employee, or an independent contractor, so no services are being rendered. Would travel expenses be deductable in that situation? Can a gambler deduct travel expenses for going to the casino? Don't think so.


----------



## pdhenry

hapster85 said:


> Can a gambler deduct travel expenses for going to the casino? Don't think so.


Yes, if you're a "professional gambler." But claimed gambling losses + expenses can't exceed gambling winnings.

Tax reform law deals pro gamblers a losing hand

Matt's at the level where his winnings are professional.


----------



## astrohip

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
POPULAR PHRASES

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
This phrase relating nutrition & health was popularized by fruit scientist J.T. Stinson at the 1904 St. Louis World's Fair

Correct response:


Spoiler



An apple a day keeps the doctor away



My snap call was "You are what you eat". As I read the clue closer ("fruit scientist"), the correct answer came to me.

On the first DD, you have $1800, you're going up against a 30+ day champion, and you only wager $1400. Buddy, that ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## trainman

lew said:


> Contestants have to pay their own travel expenses.


The show does, at least, pay for flights for out-of-town champions who have to return for a second tape date (or more) -- but not hotels or other expenses. (They do have a discount code that contestants can use at a nearby Doubletree that also offers a shuttle van to the studio, although Ken Jennings stayed at a cheap fleabag motel instead... and then kept staying there for superstitious reasons.)


----------



## HarleyRandom

Can't read. Haven't watched. I noticed Mayim was wearing different glasses on the episode where Matt tied for second place, and I was relived. The glasses she wore earlier in the week looked creepy.


----------



## Turtleboy

TIL the sport is called the biathlon and not the biathalon. I would have gotten it wrong too.


----------



## Martha

Turtleboy said:


> TIL the sport is called the biathlon and not the biathalon. I would have gotten it wrong too.


I am not clear on the spelling rules....sometimes it seems like they don't penalize for spelling and other times they do. Not that it would have mattered in this case, but what are the spelling rules?


----------



## hapster85

Martha said:


> I am not clear on the spelling rules....sometimes it seems like they don't penalize for spelling and other times they do. Not that it would have mattered in this case, but what are the spelling rules?


Generally, they do not penalize for spelling errors in Final Jeopardy. The exception to that is usually when the spelling error changes the word. In this case, the extra "a" added a syllable, changing the pronunciation. So it was ruled incorrect.


----------



## Larsenv

This is pretty on-topic (TiVo-related) for an off-topic thread (non-TiVo related), but I noticed that TiVo Skip Mode, when I watched Jeopardy! a bit later than usual tonight... the 30 seconds of Final Jeopardy! are skippable with SkipMode.

I don't think that was skippable in the past (with cable at my mom's, I'm using an antenna right now in my apartment)

Has anyone else noticed this as well?


----------



## ej42137

Larsenv said:


> This is pretty on-topic (TiVo-related) for an off-topic thread (non-TiVo related), but I noticed that TiVo Skip Mode, when I watched Jeopardy! a bit later than usual tonight... the 30 seconds of Final Jeopardy! are skippable with SkipMode.
> 
> I don't think that was skippable in the past (with cable at my mom's, I'm using an antenna right now in my apartment)
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this as well?


Here every so often instead of just skipping over the commercials, it skips beyond to the "reveal" in final, going past the posing of the question and the 30 second answer period. Then as I backspace to the question it rings that annoying bell.

When it doesn't do that, sometimes instead it thinks the Geico ad is part of the program and fails to skip over it.

Of course, none of that is as annoying as it was having Micheal Richards hosting the program! I'm certainly glad that's over and done with!


----------



## Larsenv

ej42137 said:


> Here every so often instead of just skipping over the commercials, it skips beyond to the "reveal" in final, going past the posing of the question and the 30 second answer period. Then as I backspace to the question it rings that annoying bell.
> 
> When it doesn't do that, sometimes instead it thinks the Geico ad is part of the program and fails to skip over it.
> 
> Of course, none of that is as annoying as it was having Micheal Richards hosting the program! I'm certainly glad that's over and done with!


I wonder if there's a way to auto-skip the commercials. Using 30-second skip gets really annoying with the lovely noise it plays to remind you of skip. I've been mostly watching without commercial skip because I've been watching the episode before TiVo gives out the skip data... 

I really enjoy Mayim Bialik being the host for now, she was one of my favorite guest hosts and she does a wonderful job. Ken Jennings and Savannah Guthrie were also 2 of my other favorites.

The whole thing with Mike Richards (never heard someone call him Michael) was a mess. Lots of drama, but the Jeopardy! staff didn't waste any time.

Matt Amodio is amazing as well, of course. It's pretty exciting to watch his streak.


----------



## HarleyRandom

As Matt moves into second place, Mayim wore glasses that were even worse than the ones she wore earlier this week. Seriously, keep the glasses from Thursday.


----------



## wmcbrine

Larsenv said:


> ... when I watched Jeopardy! a bit later than usual tonight... the 30 seconds of Final Jeopardy! are skippable with SkipMode.


I figured that was just an error. Half the time, the show doesn't get skip-flagged at all. Half of the rest of the time, they decide to leave in the final Geico ad (that looks like part of the show). Etc.


----------



## ej42137

Larsenv said:


> I wonder if there's a way to auto-skip the commercials.


One can set up KMTTG to use the skip data to auto-jump the commercials. I stopped using it because when the skip data is wrong you have to turn off auto-skip to see mistakenly skipped sections.



Larsenv said:


> I really enjoy Mayim Bialik being the host for now, she was one of my favorite guest hosts and she does a wonderful job.


IMO she has certainly grown into the job. It will be interesting to see if Ken will too.



Larsenv said:


> Mike Richards (never heard someone call him Michael)


Michael is his given name. I don't like him well enough to use a diminutive.


----------



## ncbill

HarleyRandom said:


> As Matt moves into second place, Mayim wore glasses that were even worse than the ones she wore earlier this week. Seriously, keep the glasses from Thursday.


Last jacket was a better choice, though...the ones with the squarer shoulders make her look shorter & heavier.

Wonder what material she prefers for blouses...they sure are shiny!


----------



## Wil

The fashion sense and physical appearance of the hosts are really important issues. Remember the lengthy discussions here about the _Haute Couture_ sensibility of Aaron Rodgers? And so many here commented about how unattractively thin they thought Anderson Cooper was, and how terrible his glasses.


----------



## TonyD79

Wil said:


> The fashion sense and physical appearance of the hosts are really important issues. Remember the lengthy discussions here about the _Haute Couture_ sensibility of Aaron Rodgers? And so many here commented about how unattractively thin they thought Anderson Cooper was, and how terrible his glasses.


And the endless discussions of Alex's tie.


----------



## Wil

TonyD79 said:


> And the endless discussions of Alex's tie.


One of the great trials of being a man is that we're judged so much based on our appearance. I often wish people would look past my surface perfection to find the real substantive person inside.


----------



## TonyD79

Wil said:


> One of the great trials of being a man is that we're judged so much based on our appearance. I often wish people would look past my surface perfection to find the real substantive person inside.


----------



## hapster85

That was interesting


----------



## stellie93

OH NO.....


----------



## Regina

If you don't find at least 2 of the Daily Doubles....


----------



## Larsenv

That was probably the most insane game of Jeopardy! I've ever watched.

RIP Matt Amodio's streak.


----------



## Martha

It really looked like he threw it on purpose. There were some easy answers that he should have known, including final Jeopardy. 

Having said that, what a great contestant and champion he was. Good luck to him in the future!


----------



## Unbeliever

Martha said:


> It really looked like he threw it on purpose.


His advisor probably started looking for him for the draft of his next thesis chapter and he realized he had to write 10,000 words to submit the next morning.

He'll regret it the next morning and cry his eyes out.










--Carlos "kidding" V.


----------



## realityboy

I don't mind, but some websites really don't understand spoilers. This was the headline that I saw:

Matt Amodio 38-Game 'Jeopardy!' Streak Comes To A [Spoiler!] - Deadline


----------



## getbak

That's actually pretty funny.

Hmm, I wonder what the spoiler could be? _"Matt Amodio 38-Game 'Jeopardy!' Streak Comes To A Continuation to 39 Games!"_


----------



## Worf

Dang, I bet that would be an exciting episode to watch. I had expected the run to be longer to be honest. Now I need to find a stream of it...


----------



## hapster85

Worf said:


> Dang, I bet that would be an exciting episode to watch. I had expected the run to be longer to be honest. Now I need to find a stream of it...


Jeopardy posted a 3 minute clip on their Twitter and YouTube accounts.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447713627218137089
But you should be able to find the full episode on YouTube.


----------



## Worf

Yeah, I found a way to view it. Matt was oddly off this game - his buzzer technique was off, and double jeopardy he got flustered, likely due to poor buzzer technique.

If I had to guess, he caught a cold or something and it killed his game. After all it was a Monday game and thus filmed at 8am or so. Or something happened that put him off his game.


----------



## Turtleboy

Pretty simple: Matt didn’t find the daily doubles.


----------



## lambertman

A quick search of J-Archive seems to bear out my memory that none of the other mega-champs ever finished their losing game's DJ in third. It was pretty amazing to find a situation where the two challengers were both smart and quick enough to get the win.

A terrific run for Matt, with a good shot at another quarter-million more to come in the next ToC - whenever that can actually happen (so far, only five contestants are qualified for it).


----------



## hapster85

Turtleboy said:


> Pretty simple: Matt didn't find the daily doubles.


True, but he was also struggling for answers throughout the game. Several times he seemed like he probably knew it, but just couldn't recall it. Everyone has an off day, but Matt's came with two challengers who were on their game, and able to capitalize on his floundering. Perfect storm.


----------



## madscientist

Saw that game last night about midnight (way too much going in in Boston yesterday to watch it real-time!!) I agree it took two good players who adapted to the game quickly to beat him, "sharing the load" as it were, as well as he got unlucky in (not) finding DD. I wonder if Jeopardy! tried to scheme it a little bit: the DDs were in lower dollar values than they are typically, which is one reason why it took a while to find them: Matt's usual method wouldn't work so well. Of course if he was dominating as he usually did that wouldn't really help since he'd have just racked up huge $$ before finding them.

He did seem too make more than usual number of mistakes. I think some of it was trying too hard to get back in and build up a lead, where he buzzed in when he didn't quite have the answer. I was really surprised that "bushel" was a triple-stumper... I was yelling "bushel" at the screen .

As for FJ, he wouldn't win anyway but I was very surprised he got it wrong. Poland?!?! That didn't match the answer at all.

I do have to say I was on the edge of my seat after he got FJ wrong: the other two players were neck-and-neck so it was definitely not out of the question that they both bet big (which they did) and if they'd both gotten it wrong Matt would have won anyway. That would have been insane.


----------



## vman41

madscientist said:


> He did seem too make more than usual number of mistakes. I think some of it was trying too hard to get back in and build up a lead, where he buzzed in when he didn't quite have the answer. I was really surprised that "bushel" was a triple-stumper... I was yelling "bushel" at the screen .


It seemed like the whole category was a struggle for the contestants. Matt missed 'nematode' and nobody ventured a guess at milking parlor.


----------



## DevdogAZ

madscientist said:


> As for FJ, he wouldn't win anyway but I was very surprised he got it wrong. Poland?!?! That didn't match the answer at all.


Agreed. Poland? Neither the Danube nor the Alps are anywhere near Poland, and the Allies didn't have control of Poland to divide it into 4. Matt was clearly not in his right mind when that game was played. It will be interesting to see/read interviews with him about it.


----------



## wmcbrine

_In a phone interview on Monday, Amodio said his final episode was taped in mid-September, when he showed up to set after a break of a couple of weeks. (The show films a week's worth of episodes in one production day.) On his previous trip to the set, he reeled off 15 victories over three days, many of them decisive "runaways" in which he could not be caught entering Final Jeopardy! But this time he found he couldn't settle back into the groove of filming yet, and he was still feeling a bit "disheveled" that early in the day.

"I got off to an early good start, but Double Jeopardy! went terribly for me. I was pretty soundly defeated," Amodio said. "It was weird because in previous games, there were stretches where I lost the timing of the buzzer, but it was early enough in the games where the dollar values weren't so high that I could recover later. &#8230; It had never been that long a stretch during a crucial point of time in the game."_

-- https://www.washingtonpost.com/arts-entertainment/2021/10/11/jeopardy-matt-amodio-loses-interview/


----------



## DancnDude

My wife was excited by the name-dropping of the author of those Star Wars Shakespeare retellings, Ian Doescher. She went to college with him, and she messaged him right away that he got name-dropped on Jeopardy!


----------



## Larsenv

Robinson-Gissette was a contestant on Jeopardy! today - not only he has a long name but he didn't play very well. Almost felt like he was on controlled substances the whole time.


----------



## DancnDude

I told my wife he reminded me of Michael Jackson.


----------



## Worf

Larsenv said:


> Robinson-Gissette was a contestant on Jeopardy! today - not only he has a long name but he didn't play very well. Almost felt like he was on controlled substances the whole time.


Yeah, i was wondering about that too. He was certainly odd. I wonder if he was drunk or on the wacky tobbacky.


----------



## hapster85

I think he was just really nervous.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Worf said:


> Yeah, i was wondering about that too. He was certainly odd. I wonder if he was drunk or on the wacky tobbacky.





hapster85 said:


> I think he was just really nervous.


Some people are like a deer in headlights when a camera is pointed at them!

Also, if I'm right and they are trans or identify as non-binary, then it could be harder for them to be in the spotlight. Not that I have an issue with itm but it could help to 'explain' things.


----------



## DancnDude

We laughed out loud when the contestant answered "Who is Elvis Presley?" and Mayim said "Uh huh" in an Elvis voice  
I'm really liking her as host. Is this her last week for now? Then who is next?


----------



## lambertman

It's mostly Mayim for the rest of 2021, with Ken filling in for her as needed.


----------



## Grasshopper AZ

DancnDude said:


> We laughed out loud when the contestant answered "Who is Elvis Presley?" and Mayim said "Uh huh" in an Elvis voice
> I'm really liking her as host. Is this her last week for now? Then who is next?


We are too. I think it was said earlier in this thread that the host can't outshine the show, the show has to be the star, and I think she has a very good balance.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Three days behind, but I do know of one thing that is going to happen. My cousin has been trying to get me to visit with him for the longest time and he asked if i was interested in this show. When I said I was he told me how he had a problem watching when Matt finally lost but got to see it that morning.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Larsenv said:


> Robinson-Gissette was a contestant on Jeopardy! today - not only he has a long name but he didn't play very well. Almost felt like he was on controlled substances the whole time.


I thought part of the audition process was to make sure the contestants they pick will have energy and be able to confidently play the game. It seems like they missed with this guy. Very timid, hard to hear when he answered, talking over the host, etc. Obviously he was very nervous but I'm surprised he ever made it through the audition process at all.


----------



## hapster85

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought part of the audition process was to make sure the contestants they pick will have energy and be able to confidently play the game. It seems like they missed with this guy. Very timid, hard to hear when he answered, talking over the host, etc. Obviously he was very nervous but I'm surprised he ever made it through the audition process at all.


Certainly not the first time it's happened. Won't be the last. Being on stage, under the lights, in front of the cameras just gets the better of some people.


----------



## sharkster

DancnDude said:


> I told my wife he reminded me of Michael Jackson.


For like a brief second, he reminded me of Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

Back to Jeopardy talk. Not sure of the new champ's acting chops, but he does seem to have Jeopardy! chops.

I have been thinking about the game more deeply since James and Matt. Is being a brainiac helpful? Yeah obviously, but game strategy is also quite important. Like I don't think anybody really felt $100,000 was an achievable score even if mathematically possible. Confidence and precise timing on the buzzer also very important.


----------



## Larsenv

I want Mayim Bialik as permanent host.


----------



## Larsenv

Chester_Lampwick said:


> Back to Jeopardy talk. Not sure of the new champ's acting chops, but he does seem to have Jeopardy! chops.
> 
> I have been thinking about the game more deeply since James and Matt. Is being a brainiac helpful? Yeah obviously, but game strategy is also quite important. Like I don't think anybody really felt $100,000 was an achievable score even if mathematically possible. Confidence and precise timing on the buzzer also very important.


Jonathan was lucky that there was a whole category dedicated to Shakespeare on today's episode, that was a good opportunity for him to win money (because of the Star Wars plays he talked about).


----------



## Mike Lang

Thread cleaned up. Stick to the topic please...


----------



## astrohip

Larsenv said:


> Jonathan was lucky that there was a whole category dedicated to Shakespeare on today's episode, that was a good opportunity for him to win money (because of the Star Wars plays he talked about).


His wagering strategy sucks. He gets a second row DD in a category he had run from the bottom up, a category even Mayim noted before he wagered "as an actor, this really is your category", and he only wagers $3,000.

Then for FJ, he would have lost, from first place, if second had wagered more. He did NOT wager enough to cover a large wager from second.

He seems smart, has a quick buzzer finger, but won't last long unless he changes his wagering tactics. So far he's been lucky, but at some point, that will run out.


----------



## Wil

astrohip said:


> He did NOT wager enough to cover a large wager from second.


We were just open-mouth amazed. One in our group said "he won't last long" which is a hell of a reaction given great buzzer & knowledge performance against four excellent opponents over the last few days. He needs some basic math tutoring really quick. Do contestants not know that Daily Double clues high on the board are bet the ranch?

EDIT: Today (Thursday) his DJ DD wager of only $2500 was a blunder that came close to making it not a runaway. 2nd row in a category (murder mysteries) he easily ran except for 3rd row where he was late on the buzzer.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wil said:


> We were just open-mouth amazed. One in our group said "he won't last long" which is a hell of a reaction given great buzzer & knowledge performance against four excellent opponents over the last few days. He needs some basic math tutoring really quick. Do contestants not know that Daily Double clues high on the board are bet the ranch?


Especially in a category that he clearly had some expertise in.


----------



## astrohip

I miss the days of strategic wagering. I miss the days of hardly any triple-stumpers. I miss the days of taking a chance on a DD.

There's always a letdown after a big run. You just forget how boring the letdown is.


----------



## Larsenv

"what is a drink?" - I haven't heard a stupider answer in some time


----------



## Worf

So if the current champ is exploiting strategies to make it out on top, he's doing so in a way that's far more entertaining that Matt was. And doing so in ways that are far less "I'm following a very specific plan to win so deal with it".


----------



## DevdogAZ

Worf said:


> So if the current champ is exploiting strategies to make it out on top, he's doing so in a way that's far more entertaining that Matt was. And doing so in ways that are far less "I'm following a very specific plan to win so deal with it".


 How is the current champ more entertaining than Matt Amodio?


----------



## heySkippy

DevdogAZ said:


> How is the current champ more entertaining than Matt Amodio?


We haven't been watching him for 6 weeks.


----------



## pdhenry

He also uses a wider variety of adverbs.


----------



## DancnDude

I can understand a little. Amodio pretty had a "formula" that he stuck to every game. The new champion doesn't seem to do that, but that also means it seems like he's much more vulnerable to losing.


----------



## Wil

DancnDude said:


> I can understand a little. Amodio pretty had a "formula" that he stuck to every game. The new champion doesn't seem to do that, but that also means it seems like he's much more vulnerable to losing.


He DD wagered better Friday, his conservative bets were more reasonable given the flow of the game; but he still played it too close. Shock & awe is the right strategy if you've got the goods. Jennings did that with his wagering though not his pattern of choosing clues (until he met James and _had_ to beat him at his own game).


----------



## Mabes

Me too. I did before she hosted her first show, I knew she would be good. And since there have been discussions in the past about Alex's ties, and since it is TV and a visual medium, I like the way she dresses, very academic. And on Friday, the angels wanted to wear her red shoes.


Larsenv said:


> I want Mayim Bialik as permanent host.


----------



## wmcbrine

pdhenry said:


> He also uses a wider variety of adverbs.


pronouns


----------



## pdhenry

wmcbrine said:


> pronouns


Indeed.


----------



## DevdogAZ

DancnDude said:


> I can understand a little. Amodio pretty had a "formula" that he stuck to every game. The new champion doesn't seem to do that, but that also means it seems like he's much more vulnerable to losing.


Yes, but I find it more interesting to watch a master who knows the strategy and executes it well. This new guy seems to have a good knowledge base but doesn't seem to understand the strategy of the game at all. I don't find that entertaining, I find it disappointing.


----------



## mattack

argh, somehow my tivo thought the power was off for Friday's jeopardy (and nbc nightly news).. but the other tivo is on the same exact power strip (no backup). The saturday reruns are in mayim bialik's original run, so in a VERY long time it might catch up... (oh, but I might get the savannah guthrie's episodes I missed in a couple months..)

Maybe I'll just change my OP to new & reruns.


----------



## mattack

GoPackGo said:


> It does annoy me how Matt says what for all of his answers (questions?)


good, I'm glad I'm not the only one that bugs.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Larsenv said:


> I want Mayim Bialik as permanent host.


Me too, and I like her so much I'm willing to give "Call Me Kat" another chance.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Wil said:


> The fashion sense and physical appearance of the hosts are really important issues. Remember the lengthy discussions here about the _Haute Couture_ sensibility of Aaron Rodgers? And so many here commented about how unattractively thin they thought Anderson Cooper was, and how terrible his glasses.


What about Mayim's glasses? She has more than Fred Sanford. She has two pairs at least that I think look good and two others that she should never wear on the air again because they just look creepy.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Martha said:


> It really looked like he threw it on purpose. There were some easy answers that he should have known, including final Jeopardy.
> 
> Having said that, what a great contestant and champion he was. Good luck to him in the future!


Now that I've finally seen it, I only knew because my cousin told me about his difficulties watching the episode, but he finally did. But I hadn't! I was glad I knew because it sure looked like another typical game and then both of the opponents pulled ahead of him. Okay, this isn't good ... but I know how it'll end.


----------



## heySkippy

HarleyRandom said:


> What about Mayim's glasses?


It's hard to imagine that I could care less.


----------



## astrohip

This new champ has to be the least impressive multi-day champ in a long while. It's hard to argue with a seven game wining streak, but yikes, he is not even fun to watch.

First, for some reason, the competition has been terrible lately. There are more triple-stumpers and unanswered clues than I can ever recall. Today, a $200 top-row clue, that basically was "Who owns Chevrolet", left all three like deer in the headlights. It's possible the players have been crappy for a while, and it was covered up by Matt's streak. He rarely left a clue un-beeped.

And the champ doesn't help. Making $2K wagers on Daily Doubles. Bor-ing. I've also noticed there have been a bunch of categories related to acting--"Historical Figures on Film", "Theater Companies", "Movie Titles thru Pictures"--which plays to his strength.

Good for him for being a 7-day champ. Now please give us some games worth watching!


----------



## pdhenry

I knew last night's FJ response thanks to a podcast I had just heard about the subject.


----------



## HarleyRandom

pdhenry said:


> Indeed.


The audience liked that.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Larsenv said:


> Robinson-Gissette was a contestant on Jeopardy! today - not only he has a long name but he didn't play very well. Almost felt like he was on controlled substances the whole time.


He was the worst contestant I can ever remember. And you would think he'd have a nickname so that long name didn't have to be used every time.

It was pretty obvious he was going to be gone.

Meanwhile, we seem to have another Matt, except he doesn't use strategy. It was a "normal" game for a change.


----------



## Wil

astrohip said:


> competition has been terrible lately


The woman in the middle yesterday (Tuesday) had 7 distinct late opportunities to move towards or even well up past half, giving her a shot in FJ. Couldn't convert any of the "third and ones" to use a football analogy. Similarly, the champ couldn't put it away but had to rely on the failure of opponents. All the other long term champs I can think of had the killer instinct, even the relatively kindly Ken Jennings.

Didn't matter as FJ would have been a fail anyway, but a frustrating game to watch.


----------



## Wil

I wonder how many people have won games getting no Daily Doubles correct?

... and how many getting both DJ Daily Doubles incorrect?


----------



## hapster85

Jonathon's run is setting some records. This is the first time they've had back-to-back double-digit champs. Yesterday's game put him in elite company: Only 10 others have won 11 games. If I recall correctly, the contestants who unseated both Ken and James had very short runs. I think that's noteworthy on Jonathan's part. Also, his style may not be aggressive, but Jonathan's win against Matt wasn't a fluke. He's done very well.


----------



## Bruce24

Matt Amodio Called Out 'Jeopardy!' After Jonathan Fisher Got an "Unfair Free Pass"


----------



## Bruce24

With a half dozen questions left in DJ last nights Hilary has around half Jonathan's score and I'm thinking she has a chance to make final Jeopardy interesting, but then Stephen wakes up and answers 5 of the six questions make FJ moot.


----------



## astrohip

Bruce24 said:


> Matt Amodio Called Out 'Jeopardy!' After Jonathan Fisher Got an "Unfair Free Pass"


Matt has a great sense of humor... the full tweet...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450251326580011011


----------



## astrohip

Bruce24 said:


> With a half dozen questions left in DJ last nights Hilary has around half Jonathan's score and I'm thinking she has a chance to make final Jeopardy interesting, but then Stephen wakes up and answers 5 of the six questions make FJ moot.


It came all the way down to the final clue. If Hilary had gotten it instead of Stephen, she has over 50%. Moot point, as Jonathan got FJ correct.

I have never, ever in 40 years not liked a multi-day champ, but Jonathan is sure borderline for me. His wagering style is weak, his game play is debatably pusillanimous, his knowledge is good but not great, but his buzzer skills are clearly ahead of his competitors. I usually watch a long-term champ with the approach "can they do it again!". I watch him with "can somebody please beat him already".


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> I have never, ever in 40 years not liked a multi-day champ, but Jonathan is sure borderline for me.


After a week I usually want to see the champ dethroned. In the case of Johnathan I didn't like him from his first game.

He is very strong on categories related to TV, Movies and Books and he seems to get one or two of these categories in each game to help him build a big lead. I guess this make sense for an actor. Out of curiosity I looked him up in IMDB which has him under 'Jonathan Fisher (XXV)'. Besides the Jeopardy episodes, they only list one credit, a movie called "Some Freaks" from 2016. I think he is primarily a stage actor.


----------



## Worf

I enjoyed Johnathan. Sure he's not the best player strategy wise, but he was a fun player. Matt bored me after the first week - I know he was executing a strategy and basically playing like a computer running a program. And yes, I found his tweet funny, because I can see why. Johnathan was more "loose" and didn't need any opening up. Matt was trying to run a tight game and thus the "free pass" he never got was because the host was at least trying to spice things up. 

In the end, it's still a TV show, it has to be entertaining.


----------



## Grasshopper AZ

astrohip said:


> It came all the way down to the final clue. If Hilary had gotten it instead of Stephen, she has over 50%. Moot point, as Jonathan got FJ correct.
> 
> I have never, ever in 40 years not liked a multi-day champ, but Jonathan is sure borderline for me. His wagering style is weak, his game play is debatably pusillanimous, his knowledge is good but not great, but his buzzer skills are clearly ahead of his competitors. I usually watch a long-term champ with the approach "can they do it again!". I watch him with "can somebody please beat him already".


I guess this is a "different strokes" thing. Our house prefers Jonathon over Matt (though after 3 days I want to see them all lose) Matt played a lot like James who I never really liked either.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

...and another one bites the dust!


----------



## pdhenry

First ever back-to-back double-digit champs, which is remarkable.


----------



## terpfan1980

pdhenry said:


> First ever back-to-back double-digit champs, which is remarkable.


I don't see it that way, but that would be because we went so many years without allowing champions to play more than 5 games. It is hard to tell how many of those older champions might have gone to double digit winning streaks.


----------



## astrohip

I'm sure many would have been double digit winners, but back to back?

They changed the rules in 2003. There have only been eleven players who have won ten or more games since. Roughly one every two years. It took 18 years for it to happen. No one can predict when lightning strikes, but it's not going to be something that happens often. If ever again.


----------



## pdhenry

Soon we'll have more years under the "new" play-until-you-lose rule than under the old five-and-out rule. Currently it's ~18 years under the new rule vs 19 under the old rule (ignoring the old Art Fleming period).


----------



## terpfan1980

I don't think we would have seen many, but... I do think we might have seen a few along the way. That said, yeah, in the past we used to see champions knocked off due to bad luck, a bad day, a really lucky day for the person that beat them, etc. And certainly once you knock off a champ you have pressure on yourself to try to win again to show it wasn't a fluke.

The game was definitely different in years past. The game play was less about the James H. style, and seemingly we didn't see nearly that many players that were so super fast on the buzzer. We used to see the board played from top down and not see the hunting that has happened in most recent years.

To me it is similar to the differences in baseball in recent years versus older seasons. Before it became a game driven by analytics


----------



## heySkippy

pdhenry said:


> (ignoring the old Art Fleming period).


Why in the world would you do that?


----------



## Unbeliever

Also, I wonder how many contestants self-selected to not play against Amodio, weakening the pool?

--Carlos "I've got to wash my hair that week" V.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Unbeliever said:


> Also, I wonder how many contestants self-selected to not play against Amodio, weakening the pool?
> 
> --Carlos "I've got to wash my hair that week" V.


Very few, if any! For one, they would only get the one shot and it takes quite a challenge just to get invited to attend (with no guarantee you'll be on the show)! In that time, he could hve been beaten and you'd lose your chance. Second, I doubt ANYONE thinks they're going to be 'Matt fodder'. Each and every contestant goes in believing they will be the one to beat him!


----------



## pdhenry

Every one who went to the studio was probably unaware of who Matt was or hoping that he'd been defeated by then.


----------



## Larsenv

Did you guys see this?

Mayim Bialik Tempts Crew With Cupcakes To Win 'Jeopardy!' Hosting Gig


----------



## astrohip

Larsenv said:


> Did you guys see this?
> 
> Mayim Bialik Tempts Crew With Cupcakes To Win 'Jeopardy!' Hosting Gig


Story from "The Blast". You're a brave man. Every time I click on a story in my Google news feed that happens to be from The Blast (like this one, for example), there will be a huge banner on the side, "Trending Stories", that usually is just a pic of Demi Rose's huge butt. And right at that >very< moment, my wife walks by, looks at my screen, and just shakes her head as she walks on by.


----------



## Larsenv

astrohip said:


> Story from "The Blast". You're a brave man. Every time I click on a story in my Google news feed that happens to be from The Blast (like this one, for example), there will be a huge banner on the side, "Trending Stories", that usually is just a pic of Demi Rose's huge butt. And right at that >very< moment, my wife walks by, looks at my screen, and just shakes her head as she walks on by.


wtf??????????


----------



## astrohip

Larsenv said:


> wtf??????????


Go to their home page and look at the trending stories.


----------



## Larsenv

astrohip said:


> Go to their home page and look at the trending stories.


I see an article about Nastia Liukin as the top article about her being in a Britney Spears costume, I know of her but not much about her. No butts.

I don't have a girlfriend nor a wife lol, I'm 19...


----------



## Larsenv

Also, why do people make so many stupid Final Jeopardy! wagers? Wren and Elizabeth pretty much wagered everything when they already had $10k, why do they have to put it all in when Final Jeopardy! is so hard?

See this: J! Archive - Wagering calculator

Today's episode: J! Archive - Wagering calculator


----------



## DevdogAZ

This is the first time I've ever heard of The Blast.


----------



## pdhenry

Anyone else have this? The last two nights of Jeopardy here has been GOAT tournament reruns.


----------



## kdmorse

pdhenry said:


> Anyone else have this? The last two nights of Jeopardy here has been GOAT tournament reruns.


Pretty sure they're new episodes here, tonight's was Halloween themed (sortof).


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> Anyone else have this? The last two nights of Jeopardy here has been GOAT tournament reruns.


I'm out of town, in an area where Fox airs Jeopardy at 6:30, so... between the World Series & Football, it's pre-empted every night. They've been running it instead in the middle of the night, immediately after a rerun of the GOAT tourney. Maybe your DVR is picking up one, but not the other?


----------



## DevdogAZ

pdhenry said:


> Anyone else have this? The last two nights of Jeopardy here has been GOAT tournament reruns.


My location station is airing the reruns of the GOAT tourney during the day, and the regular daily episodes in the normal timeslot at 7:30 pm.


----------



## pdhenry

Thanks. My channel only airs the "new" episodes, weeknights st 7:30.
Maybe they grabbed the wrong feed or something


----------



## LoadStar

pdhenry said:


> Thanks. My channel only airs the "new" episodes, weeknights st 7:30.
> Maybe they grabbed the wrong feed or something


Is it a Sinclair station? Maybe still some issues from the ransomware attack.


----------



## pdhenry

Yes, Sinclair.
I wasn't aware of a connection between the ransomware and programming.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

New episodes here in GA. In fact, Bialik is starting to wear on me. She has her stock phrases that don't change and still has that slight air of 'I'm cleverer than you' at times!


----------



## LoadStar

pdhenry said:


> Yes, Sinclair.
> I wasn't aware of a connection between the ransomware and programming.


Yup. Affected syndicated programming on a lot of stations. Whether the programs come in terrestrially (over internet) or satellite, these days there is a series of computers to handle automated reception, ingestion, and serving as media servers.


----------



## trainman

Larsenv said:


> Also, why do people make so many stupid Final Jeopardy! wagers? Wren and Elizabeth pretty much wagered everything when they already had $10k, why do they have to put it all in when Final Jeopardy! is so hard?


You do realize they wager solely based on the category name, yes? Contestants don't know how easy or hard the clue itself is when they decide on their wagers.


----------



## Larsenv

trainman said:


> You do realize they wager solely based on the category name, yes? Contestants don't know how easy or hard the clue itself is when they decide on their wagers.


Right, but it's still dumb.


----------



## lambertman

Sometimes, if the FJ category is super hard, the answer winds up being the one thing you might know about the category.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> My location station is airing the reruns of the GOAT tourney during the day, and the regular daily episodes in the normal timeslot at 7:30 pm.


That's my situation too. Didn't know until I got an Edge, and I didn't bother to select new episodes only.

I'm hoping they'll have Bill Whitaker's episodes eventually, but considering they seemed to stop after Ken Jennings, I'm not optimistic. For those who don't know, I didn't think about "keep until I delete" when I delayed watching him because of all the negative comments.


----------



## HarleyRandom

TonyTheTiger said:


> ...and another one bites the dust!


Just saw it. And she didn't become another multi-day champ.

Meanwhile, Mayim had a really bad look for her hair one day but went back to something better, only to switch to those Buddy Holly glasses again.


----------



## lambertman

Program note: Ken hosts the week of Nov. 8.


----------



## Larsenv

HarleyRandom said:


> I'm hoping they'll have Bill Whitaker's episodes eventually


Why? He was meh.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Larsenv said:


> Why? He was meh.


Still, that doesn't mean the competition was. And I just want to see the questions and answers.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

I thought we were going to have one of these last night at the 10 minute mark. Clue was "It comes before "Field" in a Dallas airport".


----------



## ncbill

LoadStar said:


> Is it a Sinclair station? Maybe still some issues from the ransomware attack.


ATSC 3.0 launch on local channels here has been delayed due to the ransomware attack.


----------



## astrohip

I'm getting a little bugged by Mayim's talking after a DD is found. She often spend a sentence or two or three setting up the wager. We don't need to know the entire history of the game ("You're in second place with $5800, and Poopsie is in first with $9600. You could take the lead, what is your wager?"), just a quick response and let the player do their thing. And then after the wager, I don't need the "For a total of $8700 if you're correct, the clue is...".

The goal is for the host to keep it moving, but let the players shine. And for the most part, she does. But her incessant DD rambling is beginning to bug me.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Chester_Lampwick said:


> I thought we were going to have one of these last night at the 10 minute mark. Clue was "It comes before "Field" in a Dallas airport".


What? What does that clip have to do with anything that happened in the game you're referencing?


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

Both answer-questions are "What is Love?"





Guy in the clip I showed muttered "Baby don't hurt me" or "Lady don't hurt me".


----------



## DevdogAZ

Chester_Lampwick said:


> Both answer-questions are "What is Love?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy in the clip I showed muttered "Baby don't hurt me" or "Lady don't hurt me".


Ah, I didn't hear the guy mutter the next line from the song. I just thought the reason for the clip was because Love was an accepted answer instead of Charity. I guess some translations of the Bibles must use Love in that passage.


----------



## HarleyRandom

On another site I read that Aaron Rodgers, by not being vaccinated, is putting his teammates in jeopardy.


----------



## Bruce24

Cindy certainly mastered the light pen on yesterday's episode.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Some terrible wagers on FJ last night. The second place woman should have won with the right bet as the leader didn't bet enough to secure the win!

Third place did the best thing possible and bet just enough so the others, had they crashed out and bet as they should, would have been left with $100 more and made him the winner by default.


----------



## HarleyRandom

My Edge is showing episode numbers and they're not consecutive.

The Roamio would show the date and if you looked closely at the description once you selected an episode, the episode number would usually be there, but it's a lot more noticeable the way the Edge does it.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

I know some will disagree, but how good is it to have Ken back? He's so much more vanilla than Bialik - and better, IMHO.


----------



## MSerfozo

TonyTheTiger said:


> I know some will disagree, but how good is it to have Ken back? He's so much more vanilla than Bialik - and better, IMHO.


"Vanilla is the finest of the flavors."
- Barenaked Ladies

Barenaked Ladies - One Week (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

I don't know, that Donner Party joke was pretty spicy.


----------



## HarleyRandom

TonyTheTiger said:


> I know some will disagree, but how good is it to have Ken back? He's so much more vanilla than Bialik - and better, IMHO.


I forgot that my intention was only to make sure it recorded (my Edge is being temperamental and not putting them in order), and "Hosting Jeopardy" (that would have been a good compromise) was Ken.

Once I was assured it had recorded, I had two more Mayim episodes and I've seen one of those.

No, I'm not looking forward to having Ken back. There's something special about Mayim. On the other hand, Ken won't wear those Buddy Holly glasses.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Also, I disagree with the ruling about verbs. "Whip" was a verb, even if the man said "a whip". "Depreciation" definitely was not and I knew that would get reversed.


----------



## realityboy

'Jeopardy' didn't tell Ken Jennings his return would air on Trebek anniversary

That's worded as if he didn't know when it would air, but he clearly referenced daylight saving time during Monday's episode. I guess he didn't realize the date until it was pointed out, but no one was keeping it from him.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I knew who was going to win the episode I saw last night. Because I started to watch Ken's first episode by mistake and wondered who that was. When I saw her in the middle, I recognized her and realized she was going to win, even though it looked for a long time like the man on the right was going to.


----------



## astrohip

Amazing episode today. Jeopardy balls to the walls. Great game. Kudos to both players, and condolences to the contestant in the middle, who would've needed super-buzzer skills to even compete.

PS: Study a map, and always know where countries are in relation to the various lines--Equator, Tropics, etc. It comes up more often than one would think.


----------



## MauriAnne

I find it interesting that Mayim was announced as the "host of Jeopardy", but Ken's being announced as "hosting Jeopardy". Small but significant difference, IMHO.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Some ballsy bets in today's game. Love to see that.

I wonder how many times a contestant has ended up with over $50k and lost. Has to be pretty rare.


----------



## Worf

MauriAnne said:


> I find it interesting that Mayim was announced as the "host of Jeopardy", but Ken's being announced as "hosting Jeopardy". Small but significant difference, IMHO.


Yeah, I noticed that too. I suspect it's because with Richards' hosting job imploded, Mayim became the official new host. But because she can't be at it full time because of other commitments, she delegated other favorite hosts like Jennings to fill in for her. I've read Jennings is filling in at least until the end of the year.

I'm guessing Mayim might alternate between a few of the hosts - Jennings, Rutter, Buzzy Cohen, etc.

Which may work out well since they will make regular hosting appearances and satisfy a lot of the crowd during the guest hosting spree.



DevdogAZ said:


> Some ballsy bets in today's game. Love to see that.
> 
> I wonder how many times a contestant has ended up with over $50k and lost. Has to be pretty rare.


Yes, today's Jeopardy was very exciting. Very ballsy bets and lots of risk-taking.

And let's not forget the second place contestant lost by $2.


----------



## hapster85

Worf said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too. I suspect it's because with Richards' hosting job imploded, Mayim became the official new host. But because she can't be at it full time because of other commitments, she delegated other favorite hosts like Jennings to fill in for her. I've read Jennings is filling in at least until the end of the year.
> 
> I'm guessing Mayim might alternate between a few of the hosts - Jennings, Rutter, Buzzy Cohen, etc.


Mayim Bialik was named host at the same time as Mike Richards. The intent at the time was that she would host various specials. With Richards gone, she's filling in, but has not been named permanent host because, as you stated, she has another job.

Also, she may or may not have any input, but pretty sure it's not up to her who else fills in.


----------



## wmcbrine

"Hosting Jeopardy" is just what they're doing, right here, right now, while "the host of Jeopardy" implies an enduring status. So maybe everyone will be "hosting Jeopardy" from now on, avoiding that level of commitment.

Imagine right now if they'd gone with Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## astrohip

2021 Professors Tournament | Jeopardy.com

_Jeopardy!_ will introduce a new tournament in December that gives American professors a chance to compete for a huge prize.

The series announced the inaugural 2021 Professors Tournament on Thursday. The tournament will be styled similarly to the show's iconic Tournament of Champions, and the winner of the Professors rounds will even be guaranteed a spot in the 2022 Champions competition. Fifteen college and university professors will compete for the $100,000 prize every weekday from Dec. 6-17.


----------



## stellie93

Have any of the big time champions we've had over the years been college professors?????


----------



## Bruce24

stellie93 said:


> Have any of the big time champions we've had over the years been college professors?????


Seth Wilson won 12 games, at the time he was a PHD candidate, and later became a professor.


----------



## ej42137

astrohip said:


> 2021 Professors Tournament | Jeopardy.com
> 
> _Jeopardy!_ will introduce a new tournament in December that gives American professors a chance to compete for a huge prize.
> 
> The series announced the inaugural 2021 Professors Tournament on Thursday. The tournament will be styled similarly to the show's iconic Tournament of Champions, and the winner of the Professors rounds will even be guaranteed a spot in the 2022 Champions competition. Fifteen college and university professors will compete for the $100,000 prize every weekday from Dec. 6-17.


I predict this will be even more embarrassing than the teachers' tournaments.


----------



## Larsenv

It looks like Jeopardy! has Skip Mode for today's episode. None of last week's episodes had Skip Mode available, and whenever I watch episodes every evening Skip Mode is almost never there.

It's been about 5 hours since today's episode aired in my area, does anyone see Skip Mode today?

It would be nice to have Skip Mode on a regular basis.

*EDIT: *There was no Skip Mode despite my TiVo saying there was..?


----------



## Unbeliever

If I wait long enough before watching an episode (days), Skip is available a majority of the time (TE3), but not by much. 60/40 maybe?

--Carlos V.


----------



## Larsenv

It looks like Skip Mode is working properly tonight. I hope it keeps working because Skip Mode saves a lot of time, it's annoying to 30-second-skip every time.

And I'm using TE3 on a Premiere. Watching on KXAN NBC in Austin.

EDIT: Final Jeopardy! didn't have a Skip. Also, Wheel of Fortune has Skip Mode today, but not yesterday.


----------



## Worf

Aww. I liked Andrew He. He was close to trying to win like Matt Amodio, but at least he has personality and played it without rigidly adhering to the strategy and thus was not boring. There was a point (I think it was his 3rd game) where I thought we have another Matt clone, but things turned around to make for a very exciting game indeed.


----------



## MSerfozo

I also liked Andrew but I couldn't believe it when he bet $1 on FJ! (Tuesday IIRC) He had exactly double the money of 2nd place and she got the answer right to tie him. I would have though he'd play it safe and bet $0 for a tie, or go for a big payday! But $1 ?!?!?!?!


----------



## Bruce24

MSerfozo said:


> I would have though he'd play it safe and bet $0 for a tie, or go for a big payday! But $1 ?!?!?!?!


Not sure I get your logic, if there was a tie there would have been a tiebreaker, where first to buzz in (and have the answer) wins. By betting a dollar, to lose is opponent has to bet everything, get the question and him get the question wrong.


----------



## MSerfozo

Bruce24 said:


> Not sure I get your logic, if there was a tie there would have been a tiebreaker, where first to buzz in (and have the answer) wins. By betting a dollar, to lose is opponent has to bet everything, get the question and him get the question wrong.


My mistake. I was not aware that Jeopardy had instituted a tiebreaker rule. A little Google (which I should have done before my last post  ) would have explained that the tiebreaker started in 2016. Under the old rules, two tied winners would be declared co-champions and return for the next show.
I guess his $1 bet makes perfect sense to me now. Thanks, Bruce24.


----------



## hapster85

MSerfozo said:


> My mistake. I was not aware that Jeopardy had instituted a tiebreaker rule. A little Google (which I should have done before my last post  ) would have explained that the tiebreaker started in 2016. Under the old rules, two tied winners would be declared co-champions and return for the next show.
> I guess his $1 bet makes perfect sense to me now. Thanks, Bruce24.


Yeah. It's only happened a handful of times that I'm aware of under the newer rule. I much preferred the old way of having co-champions. It wasn't a common occurrence, so never really got why they changed it.


----------



## terpfan1980

hapster85 said:


> Yeah. It's only happened a handful of times that I'm aware of under the newer rule. I much preferred the old way of having co-champions. It wasn't a common occurrence, so never really got why they changed it.


I liked the co-champions too, but I'm also one of those viewers that wishes that the second and third place finishers got to walk with their winnings and not just the paltry runner up prizes, or at least I wish the prizes for second and third gave a bit more incentive to try harder. The current amounts that are paid out are just so little in comparison to a big winner that it seems to be a disincentive to try all that hard when a game is a runaway.


----------



## hapster85

terpfan1980 said:


> I liked the co-champions too, but I'm also one of those viewers that wishes that the second and third place finishers got to walk with their winnings and not just the paltry runner up prizes, or at least I wish the prizes for second and third gave a bit more incentive to try harder. The current amounts that are paid out are just so little in comparison to a big winner that it seems to be a disincentive to try all that hard when a game is a runaway.


I can see an argument for it being long past time to increase the runner-up payouts; it's been nearly 4 decades. But I think keeping whatever you earned would fundamentally change the game. It would no longer be play to win, but play to keep what I've got. True Daily Doubles would be a thing of the past, especially late in the game.


----------



## pdhenry

hapster85 said:


> Yeah. It's only happened a handful of times that I'm aware of under the newer rule. I much preferred the old way of having co-champions. It wasn't a common occurrence, so never really got why they changed it.


Maybe because co-champions cost the production company nearly twice as much.


----------



## Bruce24

terpfan1980 said:


> I liked the co-champions too, but I'm also one of those viewers that wishes that the second and third place finishers got to walk with their winnings and not just the paltry runner up prizes, or at least I wish the prizes for second and third gave a bit more incentive to try harder. The current amounts that are paid out are just so little in comparison to a big winner that it seems to be a disincentive to try all that hard when a game is a runaway.


I agree, while I guess it might change strategy a bit, I don't think it changes the goal being to win the game so you get to play the next day. I read that Jeopardy + WOF make $125M annually for Sony. If on average the 2nd and 3rd place players won $20K combined and there are 230 shows per season, that would be less than $5M annually.


----------



## hapster85

pdhenry said:


> Maybe because co-champions cost the production company nearly twice as much.


If it happened routinely, sure. But it was a pretty rare event.


----------



## ehusen

Bruce24 said:


> Not sure I get your logic, if there was a tie there would have been a tiebreaker, where first to buzz in (and have the answer) wins. By betting a dollar, to lose is opponent has to bet everything, get the question and him get the question wrong.


Actually Andrew still bet wrong that day. He left 3998$ on the table.

Andrew has 30,400
Molly has 15,200

Jeff (3rd place) had 13200, so if Jeff would have bet 13200 and got it right, he could end up having 26400$.

Since Andrew decide to bet 1$, he is betting on being right to win or both him and Molly being wrong and he still wins. Because if Molly is right and Andrew is wrong he loses, whether the bet is 1$ or 5000$. If both him and Molly are wrong, if he still has double Jeff's total money (26400), then Andrew can still win.

So why not bet 3999$? If he and Molly lose, Andrew still has a guaranteed 26401 to beat Jeff if he bets all his money and gets it right.

So IMHO, either bet 0$ cause you don't have a clue how to answer or bet 3999$ to maximize your return if you get it right. I guess you "save" 3998$ if both you and Molly get it wrong but that's betting to lose.


----------



## ej42137

terpfan1980 said:


> I liked the co-champions too, but I'm also one of those viewers that wishes that the second and third place finishers got to walk with their winnings and not just the paltry runner up prizes, or at least I wish the prizes for second and third gave a bit more incentive to try harder. The current amounts that are paid out are just so little in comparison to a big winner that it seems to be a disincentive to try all that hard when a game is a runaway.


That was the original scheme early on, but it turned out contestants would play it safe late in the game, resulting in a less exciting show.


----------



## Worf

hapster85 said:


> I can see an argument for it being long past time to increase the runner-up payouts; it's been nearly 4 decades. But I think keeping whatever you earned would fundamentally change the game. It would no longer be play to win, but play to keep what I've got. True Daily Doubles would be a thing of the past, especially late in the game.


When the syndicated Jeopardy started in the 80s, that's exactly what happened. Everyone kept the amount they won.

But then the producers realized it wasn't making the game fun. If you won a lot of money, you suddenly stopped playing - you stopped ringing in on clues you were less sure about, because your goal was to keep the jackpot. So contestants, after winning "enough" often would literally stop playing. And Daily Doubles would be extremely conservative. Once you had "enough", you basically played very conservatively and it wasn't resulting in very fun play at the end. People weren't playing to become multi-day champions (though that too was limited - once you won 5 days in a row, that's it, the next day would have an all new slate).

So by having the fixed amounts, it meant even if you won "enough", it may not be enough so you were encouraged to be more daring and try harder and bid more aggressively. The goal was to be the champ, so you could win the entire amount. It meant having to shuffle the bid strategy in Final Jeopardy from what you need to bid to beat the current leader, plus your confidence in the category at hand. You're encouraged to take risks.

And yes, people would stop playing around $5000, $10,000 or so under the old system. They'd rather not risk "a lot of money" .It was more advantageous to not buzz in with a guess. With the present system, you're encouraged to try.


----------



## terpfan1980

Under the current system, I think many people just give up when they are facing Ken Jennings, or Matt Amodio, etc., and that's the problem that I wish they would fix. Yeah, people might have played conservatively to not lose some portion of their winnings, but as it now is, it seems that many of the contestants just give up and don't really even try since they are not getting all that much as a consolation prize.

So, it seems to be damned if they do give them winnings, and damned if they don't. Both result in boring game play, though I would like to think that the *chance* to take home more money would be enough incentive to really try harder and not just play conservatively to not lose some of the payout that they would otherwise get.


----------



## hapster85

terpfan1980 said:


> Under the current system, I think many people just give up when they are facing Ken Jennings, or Matt Amodio, etc.


Champions who steamroll over the competition for days on end like Jennings, Amodio, Holzhauer, etc are extremely rare. And yes, some contestants probably just give up once one of those champs has run away with the game. But I don't think changing the whole game because of what happens during these rare runs is at all warranted.


----------



## lambertman

Worf said:


> When the syndicated Jeopardy started in the 80s, that's exactly what happened. Everyone kept the amount they won.


That's not accurate. Trebek Jeopardy gave out consolation prizes only to the losers from day 1.


----------



## OhFiddle

I don't think they necessarily give-up, they just look very disheartened. You can tell they're still trying to buzz in, often trying to buzz in on every clue even when they obviously don't know the answer, which can just wind up putting them in the red. The dominant champs are very good with the buzzer. I think several champs have stated that most people that get on Jeopardy are pretty smart and actually know most of the answers, but the dominant ones have the knowledge, buzzer skills, and strategy all down pat. They probably also have better control over their nerves so that they don't choke under the pressure. I feel bad for people who tried to get on the show for years and finally get on, only to go up against those very dominant players.


----------



## hapster85

lambertman said:


> That's not accurate. Trebek Jeopardy gave out consolation prizes only to the losers from day 1.


That's what I was thinking, but didn't look into it.


----------



## trainman

Right, it was the Art Fleming version where the second-place and third-place contestants got to keep the money they'd won.


----------



## jcwik

We used to be able to go to lots of tapings and one day I ran into one of the "losers" in the garage. I told her I had been rooting for her and was sorry she hadn't won. She said it was all right because the $1 or $2000 paid for her flight and she had had the time of her life fulfilling a life long dream. Don't know if this is a common feeling, but she was so happy to have finally been on Jeopardy. Can't wait until they have audiences again.


----------



## Worf

Yeah, OK, I misremembered the passage. The answer is given on page 57 of The Jeopardy! Book (1990) entitled "What everyone wants to known" and " Do all the contestants get to keep the money they earned". It seems in preparation for the 1984 relaunch they wrestled with the idea - the original Art Fleming yes, let you keep what you earned, but they wanted a game to be exciting until the end.

It's a nice article, I have to figure out how to post it. Given the book is over 30 years old now, I guess it's hard to complain about copyright.


----------



## ej42137

Worf said:


> Given the book is over 30 years old now, I guess it's hard to complain about copyright.


From the U.S. Copyright Office: "As a general rule, for works created after January 1, 1978, copyright protection lasts for the life of the author plus an additional 70 years. For an anonymous work, a pseudonymous work, or a work made for hire, the copyright endures for a term of 95 years from the year of its first publication or a term of 120 years from the year of its creation, whichever expires first."

Don't they have Google where you live?


----------



## Worf

Yes, I know it's still copyrighted. Pretty much everything is, given the way things are going and nothing will enter public domain anymore. However, it's from a 30 year old book that is long out of print, hasn't been reprinted, is likely to never be reprinted now, and whose availability is used secondhand book sales. Sure, they could reprint it tomorrow, but I highly doubt it if it as the most opportune time for a reprint has passed.

So yes, if I posted it, it would be a violation of copyright, however chances are it wouldn't bother anyone. I was simply judging if someone would like the official response to the question which was contained in the book.


----------



## HarleyRandom

The contestant with the last name He is still winning--in fact, cannot be caught most days. So I'm still a few days behind. 

I came here just to post that there was an entire category of people with III in their names on an episode I saw last night and I'm a III.


----------



## Turtleboy

Amy’s having a nice run.


----------



## astrohip

Turtleboy said:


> Amy's having a nice run.


She is. And just when it looks like she's getting beat, she'll come back and knock out ten in a row. She got lucky Friday when each opponent got a DJ DD, each went big, and each lost. "Time is Money" was tough (I also went "Early to Bed"), but Charlemagne was very gettable.

We've had an amazing number of multi-day champs so far this season.


----------



## Turtleboy

Wil said:


> Not sure exactly what is going on with the last two posts. "[email protected]"? "ambiguous"? "she is a she"? What does any of that have to do with what he posted? Harley has been keeping us informed for months that he is behind in his Jeopardy-watching. I think you're reading something else into that.


Amy is trans. *She* has been getting a lot of you-know-what from online trolls. When Harley said "He," it's a reasonable response to initially think that Harley was misgendering Amy. We can all comment on the current show, but we can't always remember that Harley is always behind, commenting on old episodes, and that the last champion was named "He."

Harley wasn't misgendering her. But it's not an unreasonable reaction.

"He's on Jeopardy?"
"Who?"
"He"
"Who?"
"No, Who's on first"


----------



## Wil

Turtleboy said:


> it's not an unreasonable reaction


I guess I get it; I was not aware of those details about the current champ.

"Not unreasonable"? It's shooting from the hip, jumping to conclusions, wrong. Not unusual, for sure. Still, this is a TCF member and maybe ill-conceived personal attacks could be reserved until after a little thought to the matter?


----------



## Turtleboy

Fair.


----------



## Howie

I apologize to Harley and to the others here for my misunderstanding of the situation.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I thought Howie's response telling Harley to cut that crap out was referring to Harley feeling the constant need to keep us informed about his delayed watching schedule. That's a response I can definitely get behind.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought Howie's response telling Harley to cut that crap out was referring to Harley feeling the constant need to keep us informed about his delayed watching schedule. That's a response I can definitely get behind.


I'm commenting on the episodes as I get to them. As I would at the normal time if I could keep up.


----------



## terpfan1980

HarleyRandom said:


> I'm commenting on the episodes as I get to them. As I would at the normal time if I could keep up.


It's almost like the person you replied to doesn't understand how TiVo works


----------



## Grasshopper AZ

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought Howie's response telling Harley to cut that crap out was referring to Harley feeling the constant need to keep us informed about his delayed watching schedule. That's a response I can definitely get behind.


I took it as referring to the current contestant same as Howie. If I was wrong, I apologize. The last couple of posts seemed to go out of their way to point out he instead of she........


----------



## HarleyRandom

Grasshopper AZ said:


> I took it as referring to the current contestant same as Howie. If I was wrong, I apologize. The last couple of posts seemed to go out of their way to point out he instead of she........


The post in question is missing, but I only knew the man's last name and if I said "he" in subsequent references, well, it needed to be capitalized because his name is He. Sorry about that. It was a Who's on First situation.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Let me go ahead and say it because I'm not sure it was addressed. He (the man with that name) was tied at the end with a woman. Normally He (the man with the name) cannot be caught. And yet He (the man with the name) could have been wrong and if the woman had been right or bet nothing, He (the man with the name) would have gone home. An amazing situation because it's so hard for that exact situation to occur.

And then the next day He (the man with the name) could not be caught, once again.


----------



## Wil

HarleyRandom said:


> Let me go ahead and say it


The really scary part is I totally followed this. When people _attempt_ to do the Abbott & Costello routine at parties, I'm always the annoying one who corrects them as they go along.


----------



## pdhenry

I'm only happy that He wasn't a woman, or we'd have had double the trouble.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> Let me go ahead and say it because I'm not sure it was addressed. He (the man with that name) was tied at the end with a woman. Normally He (the man with the name) cannot be caught. And yet He (the man with the name) could have been wrong and if the woman had been right or bet nothing, He (the man with the name) would have gone home. An amazing situation because it's so hard for that exact situation to occur.
> 
> And then the next day He (the man with the name) could not be caught, once again.


The players all go by their first name on the show. Why do you insist on calling him He when everyone else knows him as Andrew?


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> The players all go by their first name on the show. Why do you insist on calling him He when everyone else knows him as Andrew?


I didn't remember his first name, and besides, it's like Who's on First.


----------



## Worf

HarleyRandom said:


> I'm commenting on the episodes as I get to them. As I would at the normal time if I could keep up.


Protip: Mention the episode you're actually watching then. Jeopardy! has over 200 episodes a year, which basically means if you're behind, you'll stay behind unless you really binge it, while the rest of us basically watch it within a couple days of airing.

So if you're going to comment on an episode older than say, a week, at least mention the airdate or episode title so we can look it up and figure out what the heck you were talking about.

It's like commenting on a season opener episode when discussion has moved to the midseason episodes - and confusion and misunderstandings may be avoided.


----------



## Unbeliever

Though it didn't matter, and it's not a common synonym in the USA, "chicken skin" is a valid synonym for "goose bumps" that still matches the "fowl" clue.

"Chicken Skin" in the USA is usually a slightly different skin condition, Keratosis pilaris. 

--Carlos V.


----------



## astrohip

Unbeliever said:


> Though it didn't matter, and it's not a common synonym in the USA, "chicken skin" is a valid synonym for "goose bumps" that still matches the "fowl" clue.
> 
> "Chicken Skin" in the USA is usually a slightly different skin condition, Keratosis pilaris.


Direct from Pam Schoenberg, the middle contestant yesterday. And one I hated to see lose. 
_
Insider info - there was a good 5+ minute "time out" while they researched this answer. I picked up the rebound, picked next clue, and then heard "stop stop stop tape" and proceeded to have a delightful chat with Corina and my fellow contestants while facing the wall. We were then informed that chicken skin was another condition and was correctly negged (I was fairly certain this would be the case since I have a medical degree), and that since the next clue had been revealed (I had not noticed this at all), it would be replaced, the audio rewound and played back and then a new clue would appear and we would play on.

Chicken skin is Keratosis Pilaris and has no relation to cold_


----------



## Unbeliever

I hang around too many Filipino and Vietnamese folks.

--Carlos V.


----------



## heySkippy

My grandma always called goose bumps chicken skin.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I'd like to know more about the behind the scenes stuff. Problems seem to be magically solved as soon as someone chooses a Daily Double. Either that or during the commercial.

I actually looked at the date this time and I'm two weeks behind. Last night I saw the man named He defeated by Amy.


----------



## kdmorse

HarleyRandom said:


> I actually looked at the date this time and I'm two weeks behind. Last night I saw the man named He defeated by Amy.


Honest question - if you're persistently behind (not that there's anything wrong with that), don't you find this thread a little, spoilery?


----------



## hapster85

Ken definitely seems more at ease hosting this time than he did a year ago.


----------



## terpfan1980

hapster85 said:


> Ken definitely seems more at ease hosting this time than he did a year ago.


I would say that has an awful lot to do with the time that has passed since Alex's passing. When Ken first took the hosting spot, it was in many ways 'too soon' and certainly had to sting quite a bit. Ken had developed a great rapport with Alex during his run, and later in the tourneys, and probably with his executive consulting/producing type role as he was being brought in. So to me it was perfectly understandable that Ken was nervous as a host. I think just about anyone (well, with the exception of the anti-Christ that almost wound up with the job  ) was going to be nervous. Certainly later guest hosts benefited by the passing of time that was filled by Ken and others in the earlier slots.


----------



## waynomo

kdmorse said:


> Honest question - if you're persistently behind (not that there's anything wrong with that), don't you find this thread a little, spoilery?


For sure. However, it doesn't bother me. Also, it's pretty much a continuous discussion of the game.


----------



## waynomo

I'm enjoying Ken as host. I do not care for Mayim. Maybe she is trying to hard. It seems to be coming very naturally to Ken.


----------



## terpfan1980

waynomo said:


> I'm enjoying Ken as host. I do not care for Mayim. Maybe she is trying to hard. It seems to be coming very naturally to Ken.


That was how I felt originally, and still feel. Once Ken warmed up a bit he seemed to be really, really good at it. I had also noted that with Ken the pacing seemed to stay right on target and the boards were almost always completely cleared by the end of the game. Something that I didn't see happening that often (that I had noticed) with other hosts.


----------



## Unbeliever

kdmorse said:


> don't you find this thread a little, spoilery?


1) Not all of us are spoilerphobes,
2) According to the spoilerphobes, this thread technically breaks the spoiler rules.

--Carlos V.


----------



## pdhenry

The only spoilage in this thread that bothers me is when people get a mid-day broadcast of the show and post about it before the episode airs in my market. But I've just learned not to visit this thread between 4 and 8 PM.


----------



## hapster85

terpfan1980 said:


> I would say that has an awful lot to do with the time that has passed since Alex's passing. When Ken first took the hosting spot, it was in many ways 'too soon' and certainly had to sting quite a bit. Ken had developed a great rapport with Alex during his run, and later in the tourneys, and probably with his executive consulting/producing type role as he was being brought in. So to me it was perfectly understandable that Ken was nervous as a host. I think just about anyone (well, with the exception of the anti-Christ that almost wound up with the job  ) was going to be nervous. Certainly later guest hosts benefited by the passing of time that was filled by Ken and others in the earlier slots.


Obviously.

I think the thing I find most amusing about his style is when he says "No?" to incorrect responses.


----------



## hapster85

pdhenry said:


> The only spoilage in this thread that bothers me is when people get a mid-day broadcast of the show and post about it before the episode airs in my market. But I've just learned not to visit this thread between 4 and 8 PM.


Same here, doesn't air until 7:30. But I only avoid the thread before airtime when someone is on a big run. If the person loses, I'd rather see it first hand. Didn't help when James Holzhauer lost though. Avoided the thread and got spoiled anyway. But I still enjoyed the episode.


----------



## HarleyRandom

kdmorse said:


> Honest question - if you're persistently behind (not that there's anything wrong with that), don't you find this thread a little, spoilery?


I'm trying not to read too much.


----------



## stevel

Amy Schneider has made 'Jeopardy!' history - and helped the show find calm after chaos (WaPo gift link)



> Schneider, an engineering manager who lives in Oakland, Calif., is also the first transgender contestant in "Jeopardy!" history to make the Tournament of Champions, where the top players from each season compete. During an episode last week, she wore a transgender flag pin and explained on Twitter that she specifically wore it around Thanksgiving because she wanted to show support for the "disproportionately high number of trans people" who are estranged or cut off from their families.


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> The only spoilage in this thread that bothers me is when people get a mid-day broadcast of the show and post about it before the episode airs in my market. But I've just learned not to visit this thread between 4 and 8 PM.


That's really the only way to handle spoilers if you care, just don't visit until you're current. We get J! at 11:30am, and sometimes I'll post a comment right after. And sometimes I'm behind, and have to remind myself "don't click on the d*mn Jeopardy thread".


----------



## astrohip

'Jeopardy!' Lays Out Plans For Mayim Bialik's Spinoff Hosting Debut

ABC has officially unveiled its plans for Mayim Bialik to make her _Jeopardy!_ spinoff debut, and it's coming up soon. Starting February 8, _The Big Bang Theory_ star will host the Jeopardy! National College Championship for five nights a week until the competition wraps up on February 22. 
_
Bialik, who was among the guest hosts to fill in for longtime Jeopardy! quizmaster Alex Trebek after his death in 2020, stepped in as temporary of the syndie program in August, following Mike Richards' abrupt exit. She'll be at the dais for the Jeopardy! National College Championship. The faceoff among students from 36 U.S. colleges and universities battle from Monday-Thursday, February 8-11 and February 15-18, with the ninth night set for Tuesday, February 22._​


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> 'Jeopardy!' Lays Out Plans For Mayim Bialik's Spinoff Hosting Debut
> 
> ABC has officially unveiled its plans for Mayim Bialik to make her _Jeopardy!_ spinoff debut, and it's coming up soon. Starting February 8, _The Big Bang Theory_ star will host the Jeopardy! National College Championship for five nights a week until the competition wraps up on February 22.
> _
> Bialik, who was among the guest hosts to fill in for longtime Jeopardy! quizmaster Alex Trebek after his death in 2020, stepped in as temporary of the syndie program in August, following Mike Richards' abrupt exit. She'll be at the dais for the Jeopardy! National College Championship. The faceoff among students from 36 U.S. colleges and universities battle from Monday-Thursday, February 8-11 and February 15-18, with the ninth night set for Tuesday, February 22._​


What's the problem with February 7, 14 and 21?


----------



## HarleyRandom

stevel said:


> Amy Schneider has made 'Jeopardy!' history - and helped the show find calm after chaos (WaPo gift link)


She certainly is winning big so far. That's twice she couldn't be caught.

So far her transgender status has not been mentioned on the show.

For those who don't know, I have seen three of her episodes.


----------



## Wil

HarleyRandom said:


> For those who don't know, I have seen three of her episodes


How could you possibly think we're not _all_ keeping track of exactly where you are, _all_ the time. In the collection of world class oddballs that TCF is, you are one of our leaders.


----------



## KDeFlane

just a note that tonight begins the Jeopardy! "Professors Tournament" which lasts for two weeks.



HarleyRandom said:


> What's the problem with February 7, 14 and 21?


The "National College Championship" is planned to air only 4 days/week {T W Thr F} no reason given.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Wil said:


> How could you possibly think we're not _all_ keeping track of exactly where you are, _all_ the time. In the collection of world class oddballs that TCF is, you are one of our leaders.





Worf said:


> Protip: Mention the episode you're actually watching then. Jeopardy! has over 200 episodes a year, which basically means if you're behind, you'll stay behind unless you really binge it, while the rest of us basically watch it within a couple days of airing.
> 
> So if you're going to comment on an episode older than say, a week, at least mention the airdate or episode title so we can look it up and figure out what the heck you were talking about.
> 
> It's like commenting on a season opener episode when discussion has moved to the midseason episodes - and confusion and misunderstandings may be avoided.


----------



## Worf

OK, are these professors for real? Or are the clues extra hard or something? I don't think I've heard that many variations of "incorrect" ever. I suppose my big surprise was the fact that time didn't run out on either Jeopardy or Double Jeopardy because of it.


----------



## Bruce24

Worf said:


> OK, are these professors for real? Or are the clues extra hard or something? I don't think I've heard that many variations of "incorrect" ever. I suppose my big surprise was the fact that time didn't run out on either Jeopardy or Double Jeopardy because of it.


At the beginning of the game I thought Hester wasn't a name I'd heard often...but even thought it seemed like she got half the answers wrong, by the end of the game Hester was a name I heard often.


----------



## waynomo

Bruce24 said:


> At the beginning of the game I thought Hester wasn't a name I'd heard often...but even thought it seemed like she got half the answers wrong, by the end of the game Hester was a name I heard often.


She was on the right track on a few. The one I specifically remember was the one about Joan Jetts' backup band. (IIRC)


----------



## Worf

OK, at least Tuesday's game is more like it. The money might not be there, but at least the game play was spot on and they knew their stuff.

Looking at the game analytics though, there was nothing really special about it - the Coryat seemed typical and average for each player, and Amy's games from the past week have been worse. Though Hester did get 9 answers wrong. But I guess it was just they came all in the beginning .


----------



## Regina

I can't believe Hester didn't bet enough to get ahead of 1st place-I mean, she didn't know if 1st place was going to get it wrong or not! I have said it before and I will say it again-BET ENOUGH TO WIN OR DON'T BET ANYTHING AT ALL!


----------



## astrohip

Regina said:


> I can't believe Hester didn't bet enough to get ahead of 1st place-I mean, she didn't know if 1st place was going to get it wrong or not! I have said it before and I will say it again-BET ENOUGH TO WIN OR DON'T BET ANYTHING AT ALL!


Normally, you and I share this mantra. But...

This is a Tourney format, with four wild cards. Some contestants will wager with this in mind. _Maybe I don't win, but if I can get my final number up high enough, I may wild card._


----------



## Regina

WILD CARD, SCHMILD CARD!


----------



## astrohip

Jeopardy!: Mayim Bialik, Ken Jennings to Host Through End of Season 38

Mayim Bialik and Ken Jennings, who have been splitting host duties at the beloved quiz show since September, will now continue to do so through the end of its current 38th season. Per Deadline, Season 38 will conclude on July 29, 2022.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I wonder if they'll continue to refer to Bialik as "the host of Jeopardy!" and continue referring to Jennings as "hosting Jeopardy!"


----------



## hapster85

Maybe they should stop looking for a "permanent" replacement, and just keep Bialik and Jennings on alternating duty, leaving both free to continue their other pursuits.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> I wonder if they'll continue to refer to Bialik as "the host of Jeopardy!" and continue referring to Jennings as "hosting Jeopardy!"


A newspaper that I read lists a week's worth of celebrity birthdays on Thursdays. Mayim turns 46 next Sunday and is not referred to in that newspaper as a game show host. Although whoever puts those together frequently refers to some show the celebrity did many years ago and not a recent show.


----------



## Worf

Well, her most famous appearance is still The Big Bang Theory which ended in 2019 so it wasn't that many years ago.. Since then she did Call Me Kat, which has been a middling rather forgettable sitcom.

And she's only done a few months of Jeopardy so it's hard to call her a game show host since her original plan was just to host some specials (so maybe a few weeks at most was the original plan).

But still, I think fewer people would know about her role in Call Me Kat (or even seen that show) over her more famous role in The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Bruce24

Worf said:


> Well, her most famous appearance is still The Big Bang Theory which ended in 2019 so it wasn't that many years ago.. Since then she did Call Me Kat, which has been a middling rather forgettable sitcom.
> 
> And she's only done a few months of Jeopardy so it's hard to call her a game show host since her original plan was just to host some specials (so maybe a few weeks at most was the original plan).
> 
> But still, I think fewer people would know about her role in Call Me Kat (or even seen that show) over her more famous role in The Big Bang Theory.


And people over 40 might also know her from Blossom and the movie Beaches.


----------



## trainman

In case you haven't seen it -- current executive producer Michael Davies shared a public update/various personal recollections on the "Jeopardy!" website. At the end is a comparison chart of Amy Schneider and Matt Amodio's statistics for their first 13 games.

A Note From Jeopardy! EP Michael Davies | J!Buzz | Jeopardy.com


----------



## astrohip

trainman said:


> In case you haven't seen it -- current executive producer Michael Davies shared a public update/various personal recollections on the "Jeopardy!" website. At the end is a comparison chart of Amy Schneider and Matt Amodio's statistics for their first 13 games.
> 
> A Note From Jeopardy! EP Michael Davies | J!Buzz | Jeopardy.com


Thanks, really interesting read. Seems like a nice guy. Wonder why he wasn't the EP originally?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Pretty interesting that Amy is averaging more per show than Matt did, given that Matt was very explicitly trying to maximize winnings by hunting for the DDs right off the bat and nearly always doing a true DD in the first round, while Amy hasn't been nearly as deliberate and rarely does true DDs. I guess the fact that she's only missed on FJ out of 13 while Matt was 9/13 at this point is the real difference.


----------



## astrohip

Yesterday's Prof game (Friday) was far and away the best of the first round. And all three made it into the semis!

I thought the duck-deck-etc category was the worst set of clues I've seen in a long while. I figured out what they wanted, but it was just poorly conceived, and played even worse.


----------



## Worf

Yeah, the Friday game was awesome. 

As for Amy, she's a much more fun player to watch. Matt's relentless execution of an algorithm just makes for a very boring episode


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> Yesterday's Prof game (Friday) was far and away the best of the first round. And all three made it into the semis!


I agree; very competitive. I did questions why the woman in third place bet so much in FJ. I would have been thinking about the wild card and probably would have bet just enough to beat the high score by a $1. She bet more than twice that, but was fortunate that most of the second and third place players throughout the week ended up with low scores.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

Could she have been at the taping of the previous rounds and knew how much she needed to make it as a wildcard?


----------



## hapster85

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> Could she have been at the taping of the previous rounds and knew how much she needed to make it as a wildcard?


I don't think they let contestants watch upcoming matches during tournaments for reasons such as this.


----------



## astrohip

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> Could she have been at the taping of the previous rounds and knew how much she needed to make it as a wildcard?


No. Contestants in the Tourneys are not allowed to watch the other quarter-final rounds, for that very reason.

Q: Are all five QF rounds taped in one day?


----------



## hapster85

astrohip said:


> Q: Are all five QF rounds taped in one day?


That's the normal taping schedule, so I would certainly think so.


----------



## stellie93

I wonder if they can talk to each other at all? One guy comes out and says, wow I got $20,000 and I still didn't win when he just had 10,000 just to see if he could make the others be too aggressive. LOL


----------



## Turtleboy

Doubt it.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Last night on the classic SNL Will Ferrell was "Trebek" and the celebrities were Robin Williams (don't know who it was, but he was great), Lucy Liu as Catherine Zeta-Jones, and Sean Connery. It was hilarious. Connery chose the category "an album cover". You'll just have to figure out why.

In the episode, Mayim was in a real commercial for some product where she made a point of mentioning she was a neuroscientist.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> Last night on the classic SNL Will Ferrell was "Trebek" and the celebrities were Robin Williams (don't know who it was, but he was great), Lucy Liu as Catherine Zeta-Jones, and Sean Connery. It was hilarious. Connery chose the category "an album cover". You'll just have to figure out why.


I happened to catch that also. Hilarious.

That was Jimmy Fallon as Robin Williams. "I'll take Giraffes for a billion".


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> I happened to catch that also. Hilarious.
> 
> That was Jimmy Fallon as Robin Williams. "I'll take Giraffes for a billion".


Well, he was good. I can't stand him as himself and don't see how he became such a big star.


----------



## Unbeliever

HarleyRandom said:


> "an album cover"


Let it snow.
The Pen is mightier.
Therapists.
Catch these men.
Japan US Relations.

--Carlos "'S' words" V.


----------



## Mabes

I've never rooted so hard against anyone as I did against JP on Friday. Before the game had even started he had a silly smile and he kept it up for the entire game. It's funny because sometimes I wish contestants, and hosts, would not take the game so seriously, but damn he was annoying.


----------



## hapster85

Mabes said:


> I've never rooted so hard against anyone as I did against JP on Friday. Before the game had even started he had a silly smile and he kept it up for the entire game. It's funny because sometimes I wish contestants, and hosts, would not take the game so seriously, but damn he was annoying.


You find people enjoying themselves annoying?


----------



## Wil

hapster85 said:


> You find people enjoying themselves annoying?


It's disgusting, should be against the law. Life is serious business.


----------



## astrohip

Monday's Semi-final game was fun, even with the tall guy being irritating. But Tuesday... an embarrassment to the profession. Poor wagering, missing easy kid-level clues. 

I thought FJ was tough.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Still on Amy, who can't be caught most days. It was ironic a math teacher was born on March 14 and doesn't like pie. I like pie.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> Still on Amy, who can't be caught most days. It was ironic a math teacher was born on March 14 and doesn't like pie. I like pie.


Maybe once you get to the Professor's Tournament, you can just skip over it and start watching the regular daily episode like the rest of us, and then catch up on the Professor's Tourney separately. That way you won't have to be continually making non-sequitur comments about episodes that are weeks old.


----------



## madscientist

I got yesterday's FJ immediately (which I don't often do). It was especially obvious because they said it was an adjective.

I do agree that the game was a hot mess, especially for a tournament semifinal.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

Interestingly the Canadian Football League had two teams "Rough Riders" and "Roughriders" for many years. As such, I was able to guess the answer to today's Final Jeopardy.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> Maybe once you get to the Professor's Tournament, you can just skip over it and start watching the regular daily episode like the rest of us, and then catch up on the Professor's Tourney separately. That way you won't have to be continually making non-sequitur comments about episodes that are weeks old.


What's wrong with my finally making comments when I see an episode?

For example. Amy is ahead of Ken in average winnings, though with inflation he's still ahead. Didn't consider that.

Last night I saw Amy almost lose. The other woman was wrong on Final Jeopardy but was behind anyway. She was almost ahead.

Two episodes left and then I can follow your advice.


----------



## pdhenry

HarleyRandom said:


> What's wrong with my finally making comments when I see an episode?


In a nutshell, everyone else has moved on and you're really just talking to yourself.

I don't object per se, I just think it may not be a good use of your time.


----------



## terpfan1980

pdhenry said:


> In a nutshell, everyone else has moved on and you're really just talking to yourself.
> 
> I don't object per se, I just think it may not be a good use of your time.


Well, that, and for others there is confusion as they are likely more current and are wondering what or who you are talking about since they saw the most recent episode and likely have forgotten much of the episodes that HarleyRandom is referring to, so it makes the conversation a lot more disjointed.

Not saying that Harley can't or shouldn't watch however they'd like to, rather that it likely confuses (as happened with the "He" episodes) others here a lot more than would otherwise happen. It just seems that if you want to talk about episodes, talking about episodes that are more current would be more friendly to others.


----------



## HarleyRandom

terpfan1980 said:


> Not saying that Harley can't or shouldn't watch however they'd like to, rather that it likely confuses (as happened with the "He" episodes) others here a lot more than would otherwise happen. It just seems that if you want to talk about episodes, talking about episodes that are more current would be more friendly to others.


I would need Barry Allen's help with that, so that won't happen. However, if I follow the advice about the Professor's tournament, it's possible.

Here's something everyone can talk about. Amy is now second in winnings to James Holzhauer for the number of days she has been competing. Even Ken hadn't won that much in so few days.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Starting tonight, assuming I have the time (I won't have time every night) I will be back to the current episode. Not just so I can comment and not be commenting on an old episode, but so I will be up to date on Amy's accomplishments.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I watched last night and I liked how Ken wouldn't admit he was one of the three ahead of Amy in total regular season winnings.


----------



## Turtleboy

Next record to look out for: Julia Collins as winningest woman at 20 games.


----------



## astrohip

Having had a couple weeks of Mayim, right before & after Ken, makes it easy to compare their styles. I prefer Ken. He's just a smoother, more polished, yet still personable host.


----------



## mattack

ok I FINALLY watched Amodio's last episode the other day (that was the same week my Tivo somehow missed that Friday's episode, so I wrote down notes of which ep missed in case somehow old eps show up some eon)..

anyway... Amodio's playing seemed VERY lackluster that game. It's almost like he wasn't trying very hard in that episode. Weird.


----------



## heySkippy

mattack said:


> anyway... Amodio's playing seemed VERY lackluster that game. It's almost like he wasn't trying very hard in that episode. Weird.


I seem to recall some interview with him addressing that issue. Something to do with the timing of the taping? Ought to be searchable.


----------



## mattack

cool guess I'll go search at some point. Yeah I was really trying to not be conspiracy theory-ish in any way.. it just seemed way different from his normal barreling through everything. Ken's last day IIRC was the same as his other games until he messed up on final jeopardy.


----------



## heySkippy

^^ You're not wrong, it was definitely 'off' for him.


----------



## DevdogAZ

heySkippy said:


> I seem to recall some interview with him addressing that issue. Something to do with the timing of the taping? Ought to be searchable.


Here's a link to an interview with him posted earlier in this thread:

Jeopardy: Just Noticed This


----------



## Howie

It seemed like he had a bad hangover or something.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Having had a couple weeks of Mayim, right before & after Ken, makes it easy to compare their styles. I prefer Ken. He's just a smoother, more polished, yet still personable host.


I'm starting to agree.

And I saw a commercial for "Call Me Kat" and am quickly reminded why I can't stand the show. Mayim's so different when playing a part.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

I know how this sounds, but Ken is close to the charm and delivery that made Alex such a success. Feel free to flame awy!

I like Ken. I feel that within a few years, I could get used to him instead of Alex. Mayim, although I don't dislike her as a person, I don't particularly like her Jeopardy! hosting style.


----------



## Jon J

TonyTheTiger said:


> I know how this sounds, but Ken is close to the charm and delivery that made Alex such a success. Feel free to flame awy!
> 
> I like Ken. I feel that within a few years, I could get used to him instead of Alex. Mayim, although I don't dislike her as a person, I don't particularly like her Jeopardy! hosting style.


She's not hosting. She's playing a part.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Jon J said:


> She's not hosting. She's playing a part.


Yup.

I was going to put 'hosting' in quotation marks but was working and didn't have time!


----------



## HarleyRandom

Jon J said:


> She's not hosting. She's playing a part.


Oh, wait, that's not a reply to me. But yeah, Kat is very different.


----------



## Jon J

HarleyRandom said:


> Oh, wait, that's not a reply to me. But yeah, Kat is very different.


Not sure what Kat is but her performance as a host on Jeopardy! is lacking.


----------



## hapster85

Jon J said:


> Not sure what Kat is but her performance as a host on Jeopardy! is lacking.


Lacking what? My wife and I enjoy Miam Bialik as Jeopardy host. She's witty, personable, knowledgeable, and very much at ease behind the podium. What more do you need from a gameshow host?


----------



## Jon J

hapster85 said:


> Lacking what? My wife and I enjoy Miam Bialik as Jeopardy host. She's witty, personable, knowledgeable, and very much at ease behind the podium. What more do you need from a gameshow host?


Personality rather than a stiff script to read.


----------



## stellie93

I much prefer Ken to Miam, but she's not the worst I've ever seen. I think the way she comes across is her real personality. Not someone I'd pick for a best friend, but ok for half an hour.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Jon J said:


> Not sure what Kat is but her performance as a host on Jeopardy! is lacking.


Kat is a math professor who loves cats in a Fox sitcom. She quit teaching to run a cafe where people can interact with cats who need homes, and hopefully adopt them. It sounds better than it is. There's a lot of will she or won't she with a possible boyfriend which I can do without.


----------



## terpfan1980

HarleyRandom said:


> Kat is a math professor who loves cats in a Fox sitcom. She quit teaching to run a cafe where people can interact with cats who need homes, and hopefully adopt them. It sounds better than it is. There's a lot of will she or won't she with a possible boyfriend which I can do without.


The sad thing is that you give it too much credit with even this little bit of positive commentary on it. It's really not good. But then, so too, I would say is the job that Bialik does as a Jeopardy host. Just not that good. My opinion, of course, but I'd much rather see Buzzy or Ken hosting.


----------



## Worf

Wow Amy is up to 18 days. And I'm still watching. By day 18 I had turned off Matt Amodio because he was just so boring to watch. 

I am also noticing that when contestants other than Amy try to go for "the big clues" and fails, it ends up leaving them in a position where they can't catch up. So going for the big clues early can end up putting you in a position where you cannot catch up at all because all the big clues went to the champ and leaving the cheap clues left. 

It's a great strategy if you're Matt to leave everyone else in the dust (but like I said, boring). Amy seems to be more traditional, and only does it when some other contestant does it first, and then begins the runaway. Maybe that's why her play seems more fun and exciting - because you see a contestant then reach for the stars and go big, only to fail.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

She's the real deal. Having $18,000 at the end of regular Jeopardy! while the other contestant only have a few hundred. This will be an interesting Tournament of Champions.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Fortunately, no one had posted so I didn't have to avoid spoilers. I may have to watch two tonight if I can because I ran out of time last night.

Even though I can record it, I just have to stay up Friday night, just the one time, but I can't make it a habit.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> Fortunately, no one had posted so I didn't have to avoid spoilers. I may have to watch two tonight if I can because I ran out of time last night.
> 
> Even though I can record it, I just have to stay up Friday night, just the one time, but I can't make it a habit.


Dude! Nobody cares about your TV watching schedule!


----------



## hapster85

HarleyRandom said:


> Fortunately, no one had posted so I didn't have to avoid spoilers. I may have to watch two tonight if I can because I ran out of time last night.
> 
> Even though I can record it, I just have to stay up Friday night, just the one time, but I can't make it a habit.


Yeah, everyone has probably been busy this week with other things. I think yesterday was the first time we actually sat down and watched since last Wednesday or Thursday. Just too much going on. Didn't bother recording because I didn't know when I'd get a chance to watch.

Should be back to regular viewing next week. I've always wondered why they don't just show reruns around the holidays. They postponed Alex's final 10 episodes last year because of the holidays.

Anyway, tonight was a good game.


----------



## stellie93

I love the idea that you can get an actual new show on Christmas Eve or whatever. Whether you watch it live or record it, there's not much to watch over the holidays. :up:


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> Dude! Nobody cares about your TV watching schedule!


I can't win. If I don't explain why I do what I do, someone asks.

No matter how I worded it someone would have been unhappy.

Amy tied Julia Collins last night. She came very close to a situation where if she had been wrong and the other contestant had been right, she would have been gone. I forget which night because I watched two last night.

Edit: What I mean is I watched last night. But the next night I found out she had broken the record and maybe Ken didn't mention it. If he did I had deleted the episode, because I just watched long enough to see her win and hadn't heard any reference to breaking a record.


----------



## hapster85

HarleyRandom said:


> I can't win. If I don't explain why I do what I do, someone asks.
> 
> No matter how I worded it someone would have been unhappy.


I don't know why those who get annoyed with your after-the-fact posts don't just skip over them. It's really not a big deal.


----------



## Mabes

Go Amy! First trans champion in Jeopardy history (at least that we know about)


----------



## Worf

And way more fun to watch than Matt ever was. Day 22 and I'm still watching. I tuned out Matt's run by now. I don't know why, but I feel like cheering Amy on even when she's got an massive lead.


----------



## lew

Have the announced when the next T of C will be?


----------



## Bruce24

Worf said:


> And way more fun to watch than Matt ever was. Day 22 and I'm still watching. I tuned out Matt's run by now. I don't know why, but I feel like cheering Amy on even when she's got an massive lead.


I agree, after a couple of weeks of Matt, I'd start a show, hope someone would challenge him, but as soon as it was obvious they wouldn't I'd tune out. With Amy, while I'd be happy to see someone beat her I'm still watching all the games.


----------



## stellie93

I love Amy and she's brilliant, but I have to defend Matt. I still like him better because I think he's quicker and a little smarter than her. We'll see when they eventually face off. Can't wait for that.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Mabes said:


> Go Amy! First trans champion in Jeopardy history (at least that we know about)


I checked and there has been another. She is the first Tournament of Champions participant, though.


----------



## madscientist

I feel basically the same about Amy as I did Matt: I'm ready for someone to beat her and I have been for a few weeks. I lose interest in the show quickly after someone has won a number of games in a row, especially when the wins are so lopsided. I'm ready for someone new.


----------



## stevel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476966390959509505


----------



## hapster85

madscientist said:


> I feel basically the same about Amy as I did Matt: I'm ready for someone to beat her and I have been for a few weeks. I lose interest in the show quickly after someone has won a number of games in a row, especially when the wins are so lopsided. I'm ready for someone new.


I never understand comments like this. Sure, it's cool to see someone on a good run, and yeah, the contestants are the "stars", blah blah blah, but I watch Jeopardy to play. Did I get the answer right? Did I answer faster than the contestants? Did I answer faster than the others I'm watching with? Did I get one right that stumped the contestants? And so on.

Who's playing on any given day is secondary. That's why it can be just as entertaining to watch a rerun as a new episode, even if I've seen it. Did I remember the answers from before? Did I get one right this time that I missed last time?

Jeopardy is definitely not a passive experience in my house.


----------



## Wil

hapster85 said:


> Who's playing on any given day is secondary.


I think most people find it a "smoother" experience when the game is being well played. With a long-term champ that's more likely. When it's not being played well I for one don't like the raggedness of it; there's almost a cognitive dissonance as I'm simultaneously feeling sorry for the contestants and annoyed at them. Whether or not _I'm_ having a good game (which is a given [only because I don't have to buzz in, in which case I'd likely be skunked]).


----------



## astrohip

A triple stumper today, cost our champ $36,000. It took me almost the entire 30 seconds to work thru the clue, but I got it!

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
MUSIC LEGENDS

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
Of their July 1957 first meeting at a church fair, one of this pair recalled: "I was a fat schoolboy and&#8230; he was drunk"

Correct response:


Spoiler



(John) Lennon & (Paul) McCartney [All three players had Simon & Garfunkel]



I'll spoiler it for now, since the day is young.


----------



## hapster85

Wil said:


> I think most people find it a "smoother" experience when the game is being well played. With a long-term champ that's more likely. When it's not being played well I for one don't like the raggedness of it; there's almost a cognitive dissonance as I'm simultaneously feeling sorry for the contestants and annoyed at them. Whether or not _I'm_ having a good game (which is a given [only because I don't have to buzz in, in which case I'd likely be skunked]).


Oh yes. I play well at home, and can certainly hold my own against friends and family, but I think I'd be a nervous wreck on stage.

The only time that less than stellar players bothers me is when they're having such a hard time that they don't even come close to finishing the board. But I guess that's what Hodgepodge is for.


----------



## Wil

astrohip said:


> I'll spoiler it for now, since the day is young.


I went with the contestants on this one and I claim poor clue. "Pair"? Yes you hear the two of them cited as a song writing team, and I agree they _were_, particularly early on. But others wrote many of the songs. And the credit was sometimes just a legal fiction applied to songs entirely or almost entirely written by only one of them. The clue clearly mis-leads toward a duo, a pair.


----------



## astrohip

Wil said:


> I went with the contestants on this one and I claim poor clue. "Pair"? Yes you hear the two of them cited as a song writing team, and I agree they _were_, particularly early on. But others wrote many of the songs. And the credit was sometimes just a legal fiction applied to songs entirely or almost entirely written by only one of them. The clue clearly mis-leads toward a duo, a pair.


I'm not sure how one could argue that Lennon/McCartney aren't a pair. Their names, as a pair, are on some of the greatest, most iconic songs ever. We're not debating legalese or whatnot. It's a simple clue, that is tougher than it seems on the surface. Obviously, as it's a triple stumper.

Songwriting wasn't mentioned in the clue, just a pair, legends, 1957 and a bit more. My initial thoughts went towards country music. 1957 and church fair. But I couldn't come up with any male duos, only mixed pairs. Worked my way to rock, Buddy Holly, Elvis, couldn't come up with a pair, kept working, then it hit me. 1957 worked out, legends and pair worked out, and the quote just seemed right.


----------



## Turtleboy

Two Jewish kids from Queens wouldn’t have met at a church fair in 1957. Neither was ever a fat schoolboy. Artie was tall and lanky. Paul was always height appropriate weight. 

That said, I would have guessed S&G too.


----------



## Wil

Turtleboy said:


> Two Jewish kids from Queens wouldn't have met at a church fair in 1957.


I'm not Jewish, but I've met a lot of other not-Jewish people at synagogues (if the meeting/event rooms are technically part of the synagogues) ... if I had even thought about that, which I didn't. Good catch.

I knew about their first "hit" as Tom & Jerry circa 1957 and the "fair" I took as a throw-in reference that the writers sometimes do.to be cutesy. It was all a perfect storm heading toward S&G for me.


----------



## Unbeliever

While you still have to know your stuff solid to win, and all the long-run champs obviously do, but I do have the opinion that after a few episodes, returning champs have the buzzer timing down, which is a *HUGE* advantage. That's been obvious with Amy's run with at least 2-3 times each episode where Amy has buzzed in without knowing the answer or being unsure and taking advantage of the allowed time to think about it.

I don't know what the behind the scenes prep is like, but if incoming contestants get a few practice sessions in right before their appearances, that might help.

Though I did notice on the Friday Dec 31 show, a couple times the middle contestant buzzed in while Jennings was still speaking.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Worf

Contestants do get a practice run with a PA. A "real game" is played in that 61 clues are played to give everyone experience with the game and how it plays out on set. (The practice round is basically an old game - the goal is to familiarize with how things go, not the game itself. So contestants get to see how the clues appear on the screen, where to look for the light bar, pacing, etc).

During the first break they also get a chance to work through any issues or nerves, which is why the first break exists midway through the round.

Other than that, they're on their own. There is a book and website where one can practice with a buzzer - err, signalling device - to get the timing down. I believe it was created by a former contestant and Ruttliege or Hotlzhauer actually used it to practice.


----------



## madscientist

hapster85 said:


> I never understand comments like this. Sure, it's cool to see someone on a good run, and yeah, the contestants are the "stars", blah blah blah, but I watch Jeopardy to play. Did I get the answer right? Did I answer faster than the contestants? Did I answer faster than the others I'm watching with? Did I get one right that stumped the contestants? And so on.


Well obviously. Does anyone NOT play the game while watching? I would think that goes without even having to be said.

Nevertheless it's also a TV show and I enjoy it as entertainment, and it's much more entertaining for me when there are new people playing rather than the same person crushing everyone every game. I like to watch the new people, see their styles and strengths and weaknesses. With players like Amy and Matt you rarely get much of a sense of the other players as they (a) don't get to answer much and (b) are often playing from behind and having to take big chances. It's not interesting as entertainment which loses half the fun of the show.

YMMV.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

I just don't like that the other contestants just seem to give up, like last night for instance, Amy up by like 18,000 other lady gets the daily double and has 6,000 but only wagers like 2,000 (don't remember the exact numbers) your only chance to win is to bet it all and hope to find the other daily double. If your just going to play to make it to final you should not be playing.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> I just don't like that the other contestants just seem to give up, like last night for instance, Amy up by like 18,000 other lady gets the daily double and has 6,000 but only wagers like 2,000 (don't remember the exact numbers) your only chance to win is to bet it all and hope to find the other daily double. If your just going to play to make it to final you should not be playing.


Totally agree. I never understand how timid some of these people are on the Daily Doubles. In the Jeopardy! round, there are very few situations where it shouldn't be a true DD, and some of those are when the player has less than $1,000 so should bet the max which is more than a true DD. And when behind big in the Double Jeopardy! round, the player should use the DD to try and make up the gap rather than just betting a pittance that won't make a difference in the final scores either way.


----------



## astrohip

Amy had $31,000 going into FJ, and never hit a DD. That has to be close to a record.



DevdogAZ said:


> Totally agree. I never understand how timid some of these people are on the Daily Doubles.


Especially now. When you're playing a super-champ, and it's early and the game is still within reach, why on earth do you not go true DD?


----------



## hapster85

DevdogAZ said:


> Totally agree. I never understand how timid some of these people are on the Daily Doubles. In the Jeopardy! round, there are very few situations where it shouldn't be a true DD, and some of those are when the player has less than $1,000 so should bet the max which is more than a true DD. And when behind big in the Double Jeopardy! round, the player should use the DD to try and make up the gap rather than just betting a pittance that won't make a difference in the final scores either way.


Risk adverse? Stage fright? Can't think on their feet? All three? I try not to judge most of them too harshly, because I can just imagine how I'd do. But sometimes you just want to shake them and scream, "What the hell are you thinking?!" Lol


----------



## stevel

I don't watch the show but have been enjoying Amy's musings on Twitter.


----------



## stevel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478166129616961536


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> A triple stumper today, cost our champ $36,000. It took me almost the entire 30 seconds to work thru the clue, but I got it!
> 
> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
> MUSIC LEGENDS
> 
> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
> Of their July 1957 first meeting at a church fair, one of this pair recalled: "I was a fat schoolboy and&#8230; he was drunk"
> 
> Correct response:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (John) Lennon & (Paul) McCartney [All three players had Simon & Garfunkel]
> 
> 
> 
> I'll spoiler it for now, since the day is young.


I got it. I'm not sure if I got it within the 30 seconds, but it was close.

Generally when we watch I'll pause it after the clue is read so the clue is full screen and we (wife and I) usually discuss it a bit. That wasn't the case with this FJ, but the two of us together can make a good team.

Even if I get it in the 30 seconds I don't know that I would be able to do that if i was a contestant. Your mind knows you have to come up with something within 30 seconds. That's a lot of pressure and stress and not necessarily the best environment to think through the clue. However, my FJ batting average has improved considerably as I've learned to read through the clue and look for clues within the clue. (That's a whole other ball game)


----------



## waynomo

DevdogAZ said:


> Totally agree. I never understand how timid some of these people are on the Daily Doubles. In the Jeopardy! round, there are very few situations where it shouldn't be a true DD, and some of those are when the player has less than $1,000 so should bet the max which is more than a true DD. And when behind big in the Double Jeopardy! round, the player should use the DD to try and make up the gap rather than just betting a pittance that won't make a difference in the final scores either way.


Agreed. I liked today with the guy in second place bet enough to leave himself with $1. (I think it was $6399) That made the game not a runaway for a clue or three.

It's also been noted that generally Jeopardy contestants are risk adverse which explains the small bets.

It would be interesting to see how Ken Jennings would do now? When he played IIRC he was pretty risk adverse. I couldn't find the answer to how many of his games were runaways, but I don't remember anyway although I'm sure there must have been at least a few.


----------



## pdhenry

waynomo said:


> It would be interesting to see how Ken Jennings would do now?


He has said that his brain isn't as sharp as when he first was on, but I think that was before the GOAT tournament.


----------



## lambertman

waynomo said:


> the guy in second place bet enough to leave himself with $1


For some reason, until yesterday I thought it was a rule that Daily Double wagers had to be in $5 increments. Clearly not now, but I wonder if that actually ever was the case.

EDIT: Or maybe it was that the minimum was $5.


----------



## hapster85

pdhenry said:


> He has said that his brain isn't as sharp as when he first was on, but I think that was before the GOAT tournament.


He may not have felt as sharp going in, but that tournament demonstrated pretty well how Ken would do now. He learned pretty quickly that his usual playing style wasn't going to work against Holzhauer, and he adapted very well.


----------



## pdhenry

Yeah, that's why I mentioned it was pre-GOAT.

But I guess we know how he does against Holzhauer's style...


----------



## trainman

All but four of the non-tournament shows so far this season (through Thursday 1/6) have included a Tournament of Champions qualifier, which is unprecedented: What's Behind All the Winning Streaks on 'Jeopardy!' This Season?


----------



## Wil

pdhenry said:


> He has said that his brain isn't as sharp as when he first was on, but I think that was before the GOAT tournament.


It was. Way before. Then he went out and beat Holzhauer at "Holzhauer Jeopardy."

Good for him; he's a likable guy and a great player. If they played 10 tournaments, Ken would win some; James would win more. IMHO.


----------



## terpfan1980

Wil said:


> It was. Way before. Then he went out and beat Holzhauer at "Holzhauer Jeopardy."
> 
> Good for him; he's a likable guy and a great player. If they played 10 tournaments, Ken would win some; James would win more. IMHO.


Except that what we saw with the GOAT was that James couldn't beat Ken, but for one of the games in the series. James is quick and makes the risky moves but Ken was just as quick on the buzzer and Ken still knows more than enough to be competitive. I wouldn't be as quick in assuming the James would win more. More likely my money would be on Ken.


----------



## Wil

terpfan1980 said:


> what we saw with the GOAT was that James couldn't beat Ken, but for one of the games


What we saw (if my memory of the shooting schedule is accurate) was one _very_ bad day for James, after a mediocre first day (two shows).

You can't take it away. But I think Ken was correct that he was way past his best by date.


----------



## terpfan1980

Wil said:


> What we saw (if my memory of the shooting schedule is accurate) was one _very_ bad day for James, after a mediocre first day (two shows).
> 
> You can't take it away. But I think Ken was correct that he was way past his best by date.


Ken got a little lucky and James got a little unlucky, but that is how the game is played. James' strategy works best when he can build up a lead, similar to the current champ's strategy. But, if that doesn't work out, or he is playing with someone that is equally quick on the buzzer and actually knows most of the answers, it is much more even.

I was hoping that James would win a second game in that tourney and stretch it out. I would have been happy with either James or Ken winning. It wasn't that close really. Ken was fine and while James did win one of the days it wasn't by that big of a margin.


----------



## HarleyRandom

That was quite a photo of Shanghai.

How many people realize that the Las Vegas Strip is not in Las Vegas?


----------



## Unbeliever

HarleyRandom said:


> How many people realize that the Las Vegas Strip is not in Las Vegas?


I would have argued the technicality of answering "Paradise". Though The Strat was in the top of the picture, which is technically just inside the city limits.

I also would have wondered if they would have given me the clue because I answered Pentateuch instead of Torah.

--Carlos V.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Unbeliever said:


> I would have argued the technicality of answering "Paradise". Though The Strat was in the top of the picture, which is technically just inside the city limits.
> 
> I also would have wondered if they would have given me the clue because I answered Pentateuch instead of Torah.
> 
> --Carlos V.


Yeah, I said Pentateuch in my living room. But since it was a question about a Jewish sect, I wonder if there's technically a difference and only the Torah answer would have been correct.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Unbeliever said:


> I also would have wondered if they would have given me the clue because I answered Pentateuch instead of Torah.
> 
> --Carlos V.


That was my answer.


----------



## Unbeliever

That's my Catholic upbringing bubbling up, primed by the clue mentioning "five books". So "penta" popped up.

For other's trivia curiosity: The Torah is the first 5 books of the Hebrew Bible, and is the same set of books as the first 5 books of the Christian Old Testament, which we call the Pentateuch.

Though in Greek, pentateuch just means "5 books".

--Carlos "Genesis, Exodus, Leviticus, Numbers, and Deuteronomy." V.


----------



## pdhenry

If you Google Pentateuch it returns the Wikipedia article for the Torah.


----------



## astrohip

Congrats to Amy for breaking the seven figure barrier. Only the 4th person in J! history to crack one million dollars in regular season play. And she did it without getting either of the two DJ DDs. She would have had several thousand more if she hit either, as both were easy.

Speaking of easy DD... _"Born on the South Side of Chicago, he originally had "Sense" behind his name in his early rap years"_. Even if you don't know Common, a fairly well known rapper/actor, how do you not get this with "sense" in the clue. But then Sean cemented his idiocy by giving away $1,000 at the end. Gave it away.


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> Congrats to Amy for breaking the seven figure barrier. Only the 4th person in J! history to crack one million dollars in regular season play. And she did it without getting either of the two DJ DDs. She would have had several thousand more if she hit either, as both were easy.
> 
> Speaking of easy DD... _"Born on the South Side of Chicago, he originally had "Sense" behind his name in his early rap years"_. Even if you don't know Common, a fairly well known rapper/actor, how do you not get this with "sense" in the clue. But then Sean cemented his idiocy by giving away $1,000 at the end. Gave it away.


I know Common from Hell on Wheels and have seen him in some other stuff since, but I didn't make the connection.

On FJ, I thought the same thing, the only thing Sean could do by betting was go from 2nd place to third, which he did.


----------



## hapster85

astrohip said:


> Congrats to Amy for breaking the seven figure barrier. Only the 4th person in J! history to crack one million dollars in regular season play. And she did it without getting either of the two DJ DDs. She would have had several thousand more if she hit either, as both were easy.
> 
> Speaking of easy DD... _"Born on the South Side of Chicago, he originally had "Sense" behind his name in his early rap years"_. Even if you don't know Common, a fairly well known rapper/actor, how do you not get this with "sense" in the clue. But then Sean cemented his idiocy by giving away $1,000 at the end. Gave it away.


I had no idea who the rapper in question was, so nothing in the clue caused "common" to spring to mind. Without knowing who he is, more context is needed. He didn't even come up when I googled "common sense" without "rapper".


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

hapster85 said:


> I had no idea who the rapper in question was, so nothing in the clue caused "common" to spring to mind. Without knowing who he is, more context is needed. He didn't even come up when I googled "common sense" without "rapper".


The thought maybe 50 Cent might have been 50 Sense originally. But I wasn't paying attention all that closely, and the category title is another clue I didn't have.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Some of you may enjoy this joke.

Last night on "Call Me Kat", at Kat's place of business, Kat (Mayim) saw three former cast members of her favorite TV show from when she as a child. The name of the show was never mentioned, but these three actors were from the first hit show in which Mayim starred. Asked whatever happened to that other girl, the response was that she went on to host quiz shows.


----------



## waynomo

I'm surprised nobody got van Gogh. I'm thinking maybe the category threw people off.


----------



## Worf

Anyone notice the episode description? Said something like "Amy continues her winning streak".


----------



## Wil

waynomo said:


> I'm surprised nobody got van Gogh. I'm thinking maybe the category threw people off.


As Ken noted, you look for throwaway asides from the writers (being cutesy) in the clue. Here: "brother." Of course that doesn't always work: "fair" a few days ago was a false positive for Simon & Garfunkle.


----------



## Bruce24

Worf said:


> Anyone notice the episode description? Said something like "Amy continues her winning streak".


I did, when I was watching the episode last night. The description was quite long and needed a proof reader....._"Current Champion Amy Schneider tries to extend her winning streak. Amy recently surpasses the one-million-dollar mark in her 28th win and became the only 4th contestant and first woman to ever reach that milestone in the show." _

Since I didn't remember such a long description before, I looked at what it said for tomorrow, but there was nothing.

I then looked at the episodes in Recently Deleted Recordings where I had two, One from last week that just said "Ken Jennings hosts." and another from 12-20-2021 that said "Featuring 13-time champ Amy Scheider Host: Jen Jennings."

I never noticed this before and now wondering if TiVo sometimes changes the description after a show airs.


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> I'm surprised nobody got van Gogh. I'm thinking maybe the category threw people off.


My wife immediately got this. We had just gone to see the Van Gogh Immersive Experience a couple weeks before, and she remembered how close he was to his brother, and how sad and depressed he was most of his life. Even committing himself to an asylum at one point.

Sadly, I didn't get this one. Went right over my head. This may be the first and only triple-stumper my wife ever gets.

For those who didn't see it...

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
On his deathbed in France in 1890, he told his brother, "The sadness will last forever"

Correct response:
Vincent van Gogh


----------



## pdhenry

waynomo said:


> I'm surprised nobody got van Gogh. I'm thinking maybe the category threw people off.


I knew it ("Crazy painter whose name has a second weird pronunciation") but couldn't drag the name out of my brain.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Bruce24 said:


> I did, when I was watching the episode last night. The description was quite long and needed a proof reader....._"Current Champion Amy Schneider tries to extend her winning streak. Amy recently surpasses the one-million-dollar mark in her 28th win and became the only 4th contestant and first woman to ever reach that milestone in the show." _
> 
> Since I didn't remember such a long description before, I looked at what it said for tomorrow, but there was nothing.
> 
> I then looked at the episodes in Recently Deleted Recordings where I had two, One from last week that just said "Ken Jennings hosts." and another from 12-20-2021 that said "Featuring 13-time champ Amy Scheider Host: Jen Jennings."
> 
> I never noticed this before and now wondering if TiVo sometimes changes the description after a show airs.


My Edge is showing Amy Schneider's winning streak in the episode description, in place of "Description is not available."

One of my two "Jeopardy" stations is now doing reruns of the Professors' Tournament. There goes any hope I might have had of seeing the Bill Whitaker episodes that somehow got deleted.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> This may be the first and only triple-stumper my wife ever gets.


Holy Trebek! My wife immediately knew this one, again a triple stumper. She blurted out "Annie" and "Annie Get Your Gun" before I could even think. Not that I would have got it. I guessed Dolly.

Two days in a row. She'll never get another one.


----------



## Turtleboy

I must have missed this first time around

Death of 'Jeopardy!' champion blamed on medical malpractice


----------



## Regina

astrohip said:


> Holy Trebek! My wife immediately knew this one, again a triple stumper. She blurted out "Annie" and "Annie Get Your Gun" before I could even think. Not that I would have got it. I guessed Dolly.
> 
> Two days in a row. She'll never get another one.


I knew that SJP played Annie so that was my guess. Really surprised at 2 triple stumpers in a row!


----------



## terpfan1980

It took me a few seconds to figure it out but as I double checked the category and thought about the clue I hit it in plenty of time.

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkster

I really liked what Amy had to say in the 'get to know you' segment from last night's episode, about her mother helping her with spelling bees and how Amy started wanting to dig further into words and meanings.


----------



## terpfan1980

'Jeopardy' champs say a fan-run database helped them win


'Jeopardy' champs said one of their secret weapons for preparing for the show is a fan-run database with clues going back decades.




ew.com


----------



## Turtleboy

Amy tied James yesterday for third most wins, will pass him if she wins today.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Turtleboy said:


> Amy tied James yesterday for third most wins, will pass him if she wins today.


The crazy thing about that is that in James' 32 wins, he earned $2,462,216. In Amy's 32 wins, she's earned $1,101,600, or significantly less than half. And Amy has been a really good champion, with lots of runaway wins and lots of big bets on FJ giving her big totals. That just shows how amazing James was at not just answering the questions, but at strategically betting to maximize his winnings.

In fact, at James' daily average of $76,944, he was ONE WIN away from passing Ken Jennings' total of $2,520,700, which took Ken 74 games to amass.


----------



## pdhenry

I'd much rather watch Amy than James. When James finished I was ready for him to go.


----------



## terpfan1980

I'm ready for Amy to go myself. I get tired of watching the same player, with the same style, after more than a week or two.

With Amy, the comparison to James on the earnings is something that I had noticed a lot over the last few weeks. Amy plays far more conservatively on the betting. Something that drives me crazy when she is playing in the double Jeopardy round and has a very significant lead and hits the second of the two daily doubles and then proceeds to bet $2,000 (as an example). I mean, if you aren't going to go for at least 2x the highest clue value, you are mostly leaving money on the table that you should have had -- especially if it is a category you are doing very well in anyway.

I can almost understand the more conservative betting in the Jeopardy round and if you hit the first of the two daily doubles in the double Jeopardy round, but not when you have a very sizeable lead in that same round and have most of the board already gone.

That to me is what made James run so impressive -- he made very large wagers and just built up leads that were too big to ever pass. Even if he was looking at a huge lead for final Jeopardy he could bet pretty much what Amy has won in a single game and still leave himself that much if he got the question wrong.

In Amy's case, she may be standing with $28,000 (give or take) going into final, with her next closest competitor at $10,000 (give or take) so it makes some sense that she goes conservative with a bet of somewhere near $4,000 for final -- enough to maintain the win, but not so much that she'll hit for a major payday.

In the end, she has over $1,000,000 of house money at this point. Great for her. And if she adds to that in $30,000 chunks, good for her. But... I'm ready for the next champion to take over for at least a few days.


----------



## astrohip

I'm tired of Ken's intro patter (and I like Ken as a host). Enough Amy Amy Amy (and I love Amy as a champ). He's always going on about this stat, and that record, and how she does this, and how many clues, etc yada. We know it, we watch the show. I think Amy finds it embarrassing (but will never say so), and the other two contestants have to find it intimidating. If he did it once or twice a week, okay. But every day after day after day... enough!



terpfan1980 said:


> Amy plays far more conservatively on the betting. Something that drives me crazy when she is playing in the double Jeopardy round and has a very significant lead and hits the second of the two daily doubles and then proceeds to bet $2,000 (as an example).


She plays to win. You can see her calculating her lead, versus the number of clues left. Big lead, few clues... she bets 4K or 6K. Lots of clues or slimmer lead, she bets 2/3K. She's not about maximizing her winnings, but retaining a lead going into FJ.

James was a _very_ different type contestant. Huge wagers, even if it would cost him the lead. His confidence level was sky high, and he wagered accordingly.

I like them both, but would have to say James is the most entertaining player I've ever seen.


----------



## pdhenry

astrohip said:


> I'm tired of Ken's intro patter (and I like Ken as a host). Enough Amy Amy Amy (and I love Amy as a champ). He's always going on about this stat, and that record, and how she does this, and how many clues, etc yada. We know it, we watch the show. I think Amy finds it embarrassing (but will never say so), and the other two contestants have to find it intimidating. If he did it once or twice a week, okay. But every day after day after day... enough!


I think it's scripted as opposed to a personal shortcoming of Ken's hosting style.

He's not the host, he's just hosting  so probably he doesn't have a lot of pull to change it even if he detests it (but somehow it also feels in-character for him).


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> I'm tired of Ken's intro patter (and I like Ken as a host). Enough Amy Amy Amy (and I love Amy as a champ). He's always going on about this stat, and that record, and how she does this, and how many clues, etc yada. We know it, we watch the show. I think Amy finds it embarrassing (but will never say so), and the other two contestants have to find it intimidating. If he did it once or twice a week, okay. But every day after day after day... enough!


Totally agree with this. It seems like he's totally fanboi-ing over Amy and I feel bad for the other contestants that have to sit there and listen to it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I lost to Amy Schneider on 'Jeopardy!' but now I want her to keep winning


Andrea Asuaje always wanted to be a contestant on "Jeopardy!" She finally got her chance last fall, when she took the stage with Amy Schneider, who was just beginning her record-breaking win streak.




www.wbur.org


----------



## stellie93

Wow! I got the final jeopardy clue and even Amy didn't. It seemed obvious.


----------



## astrohip

stellie93 said:


> Wow! I got the final jeopardy clue and even Amy didn't. It seemed obvious.


I was surprised it was a triple-stumper. 1949. Extinct volcano. Cemetery. It all adds up to Hawaii.

Tough week for Amy and FJ. After an amazing run on FJ (something like 90%+), she was 1/5 this week.

She had a $124,000 swing in potential winnings. That's $124,000 LESS than she could have had. In one week.


----------



## hapster85

Yeah, my wife and I both said Hawaii. Volcano? 1949? It practically screamed Hawaii. Lol


----------



## stevel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481839941839732737


----------



## boywaja

It Might Be Time to Retire 'Jeopardy' (theatlantic.com)

just noticed the article is dated the 12th. i'd delete but cant do that anymore.


----------



## Bruce24

terpfan1980 said:


> I'm ready for Amy to go myself. I get tired of watching the same player, with the same style, after more than a week or two.


For me it doesn't matter who, after a few wins I'm ready for a new champ.


----------



## HarleyRandom

hapster85 said:


> Yeah, my wife and I both said Hawaii. Volcano? 1949? It practically screamed Hawaii. Lol


I got Hawaii too but then I wondered if all Hawaii's volcanoes were still active.


----------



## Unbeliever

boywaja said:


> It Might Be Time to Retire 'Jeopardy' (theatlantic.com)
> 
> just noticed the article is dated the 12th.


And today (the day you posted) is the 16th. Why delete?

But as to the article, the writer and I have similar views about the advantage long-reigning champs have. Practice and familiarity create a huge advantage.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Worf

But it also goes against the disadvantage of being tired. 

The filming schedule of Jeopardy! has returned - 3 days of filming a week, 5 episodes per day. This is a brutal schedule on a returning champion who has no break to recuperate. The challengers instead are fresh and rested.

It's a game of endurance and stamina. The experience of coming back helps counter this, but it's still brutal. And I believe Matt said it was taped on 3 consecutive days, so it's really a long set of days.


----------



## HarleyRandom

There are two reasons Mayim shouldn't host this show until Amy is gone. I realized while watching "Call Me Kat" that she actually looks like Amy. And it turns out her TV character, before Kat, was named Amy.


----------



## lambertman

that’s weird; but anyway, Mayim is back on 1/31.


----------



## Howie

I just wish I had all the cash Amy has blown in FJ the last couple of weeks or so.


----------



## trainman

Article about Amy Schneider from today's L.A. Times, in which the big news is that she says if they asked her to take a turn hosting, she'd consider it.









Amy Schneider is game to host 'Jeopardy!' When she's done winning it, that is


Oakland hero and 'Jeopardy!' champion Amy Schneider discusses her trailblazing winning streak, popular Twitter threads and love for the Bay Area.




www.latimes.com


----------



## Worf

I just want Amy to make it long enough that Matt doesn't come back as a Top 3 anything. Because he makes the game so boring (unless he's undergone a personality installation recently). I'd watch Amy host - she's got the personality I believe.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Worf said:


> I just want Amy to make it long enough that Matt doesn't come back as a Top 3 anything. Because he makes the game so boring (unless he's undergone a personality installation recently). I'd watch Amy host - she's got the personality I believe.


Not sure how Amy could knock Matt out of the top 3 in games won, since Matt is currently #2. The best Amy could do (and this could happen next Monday) is knock him to #3.

The total money won is not nearly as clean since there's regular winnings and tournament winnings and Brad Rutter is way up there when you include tourneys but not even close if you don't.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I heard Ken's comment Mayim should have been hosting when there was a reference to the Big Bang.

I was reading a newspaper article about Kyrgyzstan and was reminded a contestant was ruled incorrect when responding "What is Kyrgyzstan?" I don't remember whether they decided the contestant was correct, but adding a syllable to a word causes the response to be wrong. The problem is that it is completely logical to assume the z is pronounced separately from the s, which is all the contestant did, and that should not have been considered wrong. How DO you pronounce the word, anyway?

And how does a contestant appeal a ruling? Obviously that part gets edited out, as does the time that passes when the judges are deciding on a ruling.

Someone in my opinion got an incorrect ruling yesterday, but I don't remember what it was.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> Someone in my opinion got an incorrect ruling yesterday, but I don't remember what it was.


There was a scoring change in yesterday's game. The woman answered "What is two sheets to the wind" and was ruled incorrect, but later Ken said the judges found some valid references to that phrase so they gave it to her.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> There was a scoring change in yesterday's game. The woman answered "What is two sheets to the wind" and was ruled incorrect, but later Ken said the judges found some valid references to that phrase so they gave it to her.


That's the one. But I thought Ken made it clear that two sheets were a little drunk and the clue was about being very drunk.


----------



## sharkster

I was surprised with that adjustment, as the only one I have ever heard is 'three sheets...'. It had no impact on the game, but I was still surprised.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> That's the one. But I thought Ken made it clear that two sheets were a little drunk and the clue was about being very drunk.


No, the clue was simply about replacing the incorrect number in the clue. The clue read: 

"Go home, you're drunk: to be very precise, you're 46 'sheets to the wind'"

That clue says nothing about the level of drunkenness. It's simply about replacing the incorrect number (46) with the correct number (3) in the well-known phrase. But apparently the judges found references to "two sheets to the wind" being used as well, so they decided to accept it.


----------



## Turtleboy

I don’t think contestants challenge or protest rulings. I think the judges are watching carefully and will look up unexpected wrong answers. Then they’ll take more time if necessary during the commercial break. They always make the correction after the commercial, or after someone hits a daily double so they know how much to wager.


----------



## stevel

Amy has said that contestants can challenge rulings, but they wait until breaks to do so.


----------



## Turtleboy

She’s just a zen master on the buzzer.


----------



## Turtleboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484331087677456386


----------



## HarleyRandom

stevel said:


> Amy has said that contestants can challenge rulings, but they wait until breaks to do so.


This explains why all changes happen when there is a commercial break or a Daily Double.


----------



## astrohip

{Friday show} When Ken gives you an explicit hint on how to wager when you hit the DD, for the love of Trebek, TAKE IT!

I continue to be stunned by the wagering on this show. One would think after forty years you would become inured to it. Nope. FJ wagering was dumb also.


----------



## terpfan1980

astrohip said:


> {Friday show} When Ken gives you an explicit hint on how to wager when you hit the DD, for the love of Trebek, TAKE IT!
> 
> I continue to be stunned by the wagering on this show. One would think after forty years you would become inured to it. Nope. FJ wagering was dumb also.


I get irritated by this stuff too, as well as cursing at the TV when I'm watching *WoF* and seeing someone buying vowels even though more than enough of the board is already showing that Stevie Wonder could see the answer there in front of them. Buying vowels just helps the other players solve the puzzle (in most cases) as the player spins a few more times before hitting Lose a turn or Bankrupt, handing the half-filled puzzle over to the next player for them to go on to solve.

Similarly, another game show that irritates me for seemingly stupid play (that I admit may be blocked by rules that we're not made privy to, but don't think those are involved) is People Puzzler on GSN. Players there will get a chance to score points by answering puzzle pieces that are varying lengths. Longer words = more points scored. So, by rights, a player should always be trying to solve for the longest words, leaving shorter words for their opponents so the opponents will be handicapped in trying to catch up. Except you see players going for the shorter words, I guess because they think those words are easier but in doing so they don't know the clues for either word when the pick the place to guess at (unless that spot was tried and answered incorrectly by another contestant).

In the end it seems to show that in these shows the contestants just don't understand risk/reward and how best to put themselves in place to win the game. And like you said, if the host is telling you what it is going to take to move into first place, you probably need to do just that, even if it means you may finish last if you answer wrong. 

I still hold that the difference between 2nd and 3rd for Jeopardy isn't enough to fret over when betting, so if you aren't trying to maximize your score you are stupid. If you have a huge lead, I can see holding back so other contestants can't easily catch you if you answer wrong, but otherwise you should be betting for as much as you can so you can put pressure on the leader or build up a lead, or come close to the lead, etc.


----------



## sharkster

terpfan1980 said:


> I get irritated by this stuff too, as well as cursing at the TV when I'm watching *WoF* and seeing someone buying vowels even though more than enough of the board is already showing that Stevie Wonder could see the answer there in front of them. Buying vowels just helps the other players solve the puzzle (in most cases) as the player spins a few more times before hitting Lose a turn or Bankrupt, handing the half-filled puzzle over to the next player for them to go on to solve.


I haven't watched much WoF in quite a while, but this has always bugged me too. I almost have to laugh when they buy all the vowels, spending a bunch of money, when the answer is in front of your face - then the next spin they get a 'bankrupt' or lose a turn.  

I can see, sometimes, buying a vowel. But to keep on buying them until you almost fill in every space just seems idiotic to me.


----------



## HarleyRandom

terpfan1980 said:


> I still hold that the difference between 2nd and 3rd for Jeopardy isn't enough to fret over when betting, so if you aren't trying to maximize your score you are stupid. If you have a huge lead, I can see holding back so other contestants can't easily catch you if you answer wrong, but otherwise you should be betting for as much as you can so you can put pressure on the leader or build up a lead, or come close to the lead, etc.


When there's no hope, why does someone who is in the red even bother toward the end? I've seen people end up even further in the hole when there is almost no chance even if the opponents don't respond.


----------



## hapster85

sharkster said:


> I haven't watched much WoF in quite a while, but this has always bugged me too. I almost have to laugh when they buy all the vowels, spending a bunch of money, when the answer is in front of your face - then the next spin they get a 'bankrupt' or lose a turn.
> 
> I can see, sometimes, buying a vowel. But to keep on buying them until you almost fill in every space just seems idiotic to me.


Pat routinely advises players to buy vowels when they don't know the answer. It gives them time to think. They maintain control of the board. It may provide the clue they need for the lightbulb to go off.

The most you're going to spend on vowels in any one round is $1250. The minimum prize is $1000. So you really aren't risking that much buying them. Especially if it's a prize puzzle. It may mean the difference in you going home in 3rd place or going to the bonus round.

Anyway, back to Jeopardy.


----------



## stevel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484680459443478540


----------



## wmcbrine

trainman said:


> Article about Amy Schneider from today's L.A. Times, in which the big news is that she says if they asked her to take a turn hosting, she'd consider it.


This is totally how they should choose new hosts from now on. Ken is hosting because he's the all-time champion... beat his record, and you become the new host, until someone beats you.


----------



## Bruce24

wmcbrine said:


> This is totally how they should choose new hosts from now on. Ken is hosting because he's the all-time champion... beat his record, and you become the new host, until someone beats you.


Sorry can't agree and would probably have stop watching if Matt Amodio had been hosting since October.


----------



## terpfan1980

Bruce24 said:


> Sorry can't agree and would probably have stop watching if Matt Amodio had been hosting since October.


Agreed, mostly, with this thought as some of the long-term winners have not necessarily been people that I would want to see hosting. I kind of like the idea, but just wouldn't want to see some of the long-term winners as hosts. I suppose mostly because after a while I get tired of seeing them on the show period -- as players, etc.

I like Ken Jennings, despite the long run he had as a player, because of his style, knowledge, respect for the game, personality, etc. At the same time, I wouldn't necessarily want to see James H. as host.

Current champ (Amy) would probably be OK as a host, but at this point I've grown tired of seeing Amy on the show and would rather see someone else as a player and wouldn't want to see Amy hosting for a while (until after my boredom wore off).


----------



## HarleyRandom

Just remembered this morning. I got Prince Edward Island. I knew it was the only island province in Canada.


----------



## stevel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484802318428258311


----------



## wmcbrine

Bruce24 said:


> Sorry can't agree





terpfan1980 said:


> Agreed, mostly, with this thought


I knew I should've put a smiley.


----------



## lew

terpfan1980 said:


> I still hold that the difference between 2nd and 3rd for Jeopardy isn't enough to fret over when betting, so if you aren't trying to maximize your score you are stupid.


I've read the difference between 2nd and 3rd place can be the difference between covering your expenses and losing money on the experience.

Maximizing your score doesn't do anything. Once you accept the fact that you're not going to win, either mathematically or due to large difference in ability, you might as well play for 2nd.

That said no excuse for giving up in the jeopardy round..Max bet if you hit the DD.


----------



## Wil

wmcbrine said:


> I knew I should've put a smiley


That's cheating.
The cognoscenti were right on it; you did fine.


----------



## HarleyRandom

stevel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484802318428258311


In my opinion Craig looks like Bond should.


----------



## HarleyRandom

And Matt is third.


----------



## astrohip

Tough FJ today.


----------



## Howie

So what time does Jeopardy come on at your place? Not for another hour and a half here.


----------



## astrohip

11:30 AM in Houston. I never read a Jeopardy or Wordle thread until I've played/watched.


----------



## DevdogAZ

There are only three markets in the country where Jeopardy! comes on before noon, and Astro is in the biggest of those three. There are only a handful that get it early in the afternoon, with nearly all other markets getting Jeopardy! at 3 pm or later.

Tons of interesting info here:





__





Jeopardy! - where and when it's seen







jeopardy.mattcarberry.com


----------



## Howie

astrohip said:


> 11:30 AM in Houston. I never read a Jeopardy or Wordle thread until I've played/watched.


Well I guess I learned the hard way.


----------



## terpfan1980

That was a very interesting game today. 🆙

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hapster85

astrohip said:


> Tough FJ today.


Oddly enough, it was the first thing that popped in my head.


----------



## pdhenry

There's a special place in hell for people who spoil what's an evening show for the overwhelming majority but in my case I didn't see that and was tipped off by a phone alert that showed "Amy Schneider's historic 'Jeopardy'..."


----------



## waynomo

I think the general consensus for this thread is if you don't want to read a spoiler don't read the thread.

I got FJ today after just a little thought. I thought it was going to be a triple get. Seems like kind of basic information that Jeopardy players should know. My bad.

ETA: Coincidentally I happen to be leading today's TCF trivia game and the topic was Geography.


----------



## terpfan1980

I got the FJ answer after a second or two of thought. The clue made the answer obvious though I was a bit concerned over one aspect of the clue.


Spoiler



I wasn't that sure about numbers of citizens... country ending in H in English language was the easy part for me.



Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heySkippy

It's nice to see a challenger swing for the fences on the Daily Double. IMO too many play too timid too often.


----------



## ThePennyDropped

pdhenry said:


> There's a special place in hell for people who spoil what's an evening show for the overwhelming majority but in my case I didn't see that and was tipped off by a phone alert that showed "Amy Schneider's historic 'Jeopardy'..."


Same thing happened to me. So annoying.


----------



## Turtleboy

I got push notification spoilers.


----------



## waynomo

Ah. The joys of modern technology! 

I've trained myself to not look at my phone if there is a sports game that I am taping and plan to watch later and don't want any spoilers.


----------



## Wil

waynomo said:


> I got FJ today after just a little thought. I thought it was going to be a triple get.


I think it's one of those you either get pretty quickly or it's just not there. You could see her trying to work it out and about halfway through it clearly was not coming. Absolutely congrats to the true daily double that gave him a chance to win. You're there to win the game, not to get back your travel expenses with second place.


----------



## Wil

WTH? There's no edit here in the new & improved? I have to proofread for spelling/auto-correct BEFORE posting? This is not going to work for me; too old a dog to learn new tricks.


----------



## Unbeliever

Wil said:


> WTH? There's no edit here in the new & improved?


Edit is in the vertical ellipsis on the upper right corner of your post.

--Carlos "or tilt your head left or right" V.


----------



## Wil

Unbeliever said:


> Edit is in the vertical ellipsis on the upper right corner of your post.


Thanks. Now teach this blind incompetent how to delete the more idiotic of his posts, like that one.


----------



## Unbeliever

Wil said:


> Now teach me how to delete the more idiotic of my posts like that one.


Get hired by Verticalscope and add it to the feature list.

--Carlos "it's gone" V.


----------



## Worf

Deletes don't work too well because if someone quotes your post, well, it's obvious it's deleted because the post reference is invalid and the post is still quoted so everyone gets to read it anyways.

Your best option is to just edit your post and put "deleted" on it. 



Spoiler: Spoiler!



I think Amy had a good run, and it was a good ending as well. And Rhone looks to be a a challenge who hopefully will be interesting to watch and not boring. It was a good game to the end


----------



## Wil

Worf said:


> Deletes don't work too well because if someone quotes your post, well, it's obvious it's deleted


In the past, kind strangers have always had the courtesy to delete their own replies to some of my most ridiculous nonsense when I took it down.


----------



## terpfan1980

Wil said:


> I think it's one of those you either get pretty quickly or it's just not there. You could see her trying to work it out and about halfway through it clearly was not coming. Absolutely congrats to the true daily double that gave him a chance to win. You're there to win the game, not to get back your travel expenses with second place.


The betting by yesterday's winner was part of what I was most pleased with in watching the episode. Like you said, you're there to win and you have to play like that. Considering how recent longer term champs have played and how they have racked up the winnings, you have to make the effort to amass enough to put pressure on them for the final jeopardy bet. If not for the big bets in the regular and double jeopardy rounds, there's no way to catch up and give yourself the real chance to walk away as the next champion.

Meanwhile, just my own observation, but it seemed that yesterday's game involved second and third contestants that were fairly quick on the buzzers. It may be that Amy slowed down by not being as confident in the categories, but it seemed more that the other contestants were just quick to buzz in, giving themselves control of the board and higher chances of landing a double jeopardy opportunity. That may be because Amy was tired (as guessed by some), or just that those players were quicker than many she had been facing.


----------



## Bruce24

terpfan1980 said:


> I got the FJ answer after a second or two of thought. The clue made the answer obvious though I was a bit concerned over one aspect of the clue.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't that sure about numbers of citizens... country ending in H in English language was the easy part for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


In my case the population part quickly got me to the answer.


----------



## lambertman

Turtleboy said:


> I got push notification spoilers.


I have one FB friend whose content I absolutely value but gdi if he just can't resist posting about big Jeopardy moments as soon as it ends for him at 7:29 (airs at 7:30 here).


----------



## HarleyRandom

terpfan1980 said:


> It may be that Amy slowed down by not being as confident in the categories, but it seemed more that the other contestants were just quick to buzz in, giving themselves control of the board and higher chances of landing a double jeopardy opportunity. That may be because Amy was tired (as guessed by some), or just that those players were quicker than many she had been facing.


To me, Amy didn't seem to even be trying. A lot of those should have been easy.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Bruce24 said:


> In my case the population part quickly got me to the answer.


I couldn't think of any heavily populated countries that end in H.

China, India, Russia, Indonesia, Nigeria and Japan were the only countries with large populations I could think of.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I got spoiled by Twitter yesterday afternoon. Not because someone I followed posted anything about it, but because there was a headline over on the right side of the page when I was scrolling. 

I paused the show and thought for about ten minutes about the FJ clue and just could never think of any country that ended in H. Went through all the high-population countries I could think of in each continent, but Bangladesh just never came to my mind. I also don't think I realized it was that populous.


----------



## Bruce24

DevdogAZ said:


> I got spoiled by Twitter yesterday afternoon. Not because someone I followed posted anything about it, but because there was a headline over on the right side of the page when I was scrolling.
> 
> I paused the show and thought for about ten minutes about the FJ clue and just could never think of any country that ended in H. Went through all the high-population countries I could think of in each continent, but Bangladesh just never came to my mind. I also don't think I realized it was that populous.


Last night I turned on the TV sometime between 9 and 10PM just in time to an image of Amy as part of a teaser for the 11pm news. I then started watching jeopardy expecting either a loss or her setting some additional record. When we got to final Jeopardy and the second place guy had a chance I pretty much knew she lost.


----------



## madscientist

I read an interview with Amy last night and she said she was really not feeling it that game: she had kind of a let down after getting the second place # of wins, and looking at the mountain she had to climb to get to first place (Ken's record 74 wins) was daunting. She said she really wanted to keep winning but at the same time she was tired from being away from home and traveling etc. and losing had its own bittersweet relief.

Plus she said she was happy she didn't have to come up with more intro anecdotes!


----------



## hapster85

HarleyRandom said:


> I couldn't think of any heavily populated countries that end in H.
> 
> China, India, Russia, Indonesia, Nigeria and Japan were the only countries with large populations I could think of.


You forgot the 3rd most populated country.


----------



## waynomo

Today's final jeopardy was tough. I'd be curious if anybody knows that stats on jboard or elsewhere.

Category: 18th Century Names

In 1793 he left Dublin for the United States, saying, “I expect to make a fortune” off George Washington, & he did



Spoiler



Who is Gilbert Stuart?


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> Today's final jeopardy was tough. I'd be curious if anybody knows that stats on jboard or elsewhere.
> 
> Category: 18th Century Names
> 
> In 1793 he left Dublin for the United States, saying, “I expect to make a fortune” off George Washington, & he did
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Gilbert Stuart?


Each Saturday, there's a poll on JBoard for the previous week's FJ.


----------



## Worf

OK, today's game was just painful to watch. 

At least, the Jeopardy round was just a train wreck. Carrie at least seemed to pick things up on Double Jeopardy (nerves I guess), but still, I think that was one of the worst games in recent memory.



madscientist said:


> I read an interview with Amy last night and she said she was really not feeling it that game: she had kind of a let down after getting the second place # of wins, and looking at the mountain she had to climb to get to first place (Ken's record 74 wins) was daunting. She said she really wanted to keep winning but at the same time she was tired from being away from home and traveling etc. and losing had its own bittersweet relief.
> 
> Plus she said she was happy she didn't have to come up with more intro anecdotes!


According to what I read from Matt's accounts, they film 5 episodes a day and do 3 filming days a week, but they do it over 3 consecutive days. So it's really quite a drain to come in on the third day of filming that week where you barely got enough rest the night before. Sure it's somewhat easier as time goes on but the sheer amount of stamina needed to keep going is daunting. 

The travel is also a pain to go between LA and Oakland, but at least she had the option of going home - LA and Oakland may be several hours apart by car, but it still beats having to fly across the country or being forced to stay in LA the whole time.

I honestly think her final game she played like a champ and it was exciting to the end - you certainly didn't see it coming. Though, given how terrible Rhone was the following game maybe she was faltering.


----------



## pdhenry

Worf said:


> LA and Oakland may be several hours apart by car


Almost six before traffic (generic "Oakland" to Sony Pictures Studios). I'd fly.


----------



## terpfan1980

The match on 1/27/22 irritated me and I expected a correction that didn't come.


Spoiler



Crab or Blue Crab should have been accepted for the clue that was given. Requiring it to be "crab claws" was being too specific. Crab shells meet the criteria, and crabs are served that way, as well as being served as crab claws. If you've seen steamed blue crab once cooked, there are plenty of pointy areas on the shells and not just on the claws.


Not that it really would have changed the outcome of the game, but as usual -- in my opinion -- it does change the momentum in the game and affects the rest of the match and not just that little segment. Get that answer right, you maintain control, etc. Get it wrong, someone else may get it right, they take control and start on a category that is more favorable to them, etc.


----------



## HarleyRandom

At least yesterday it was a complete mystery who would win.

The woman who beat Ken also lost the second day, which was a shame because I liked her.


----------



## madscientist

The one that irked me, I think it was last night but maybe the night before, they asked for the name of a football player and the answer was "Manning" and Ken just said "Yes, Peyton Manning". Since when does the contestant not have to provide the full name if there's a chance of confusion? If the answer was "Roethlisberger" then fine, we all know that's Ben, but "Manning" is not specific enough and he should have required the full name IMO.


----------



## sharkster

madscientist said:


> The one that irked me, I think it was last night but maybe the night before, they asked for the name of a football player and the answer was "Manning" and Ken just said "Yes, Peyton Manning". Since when does the contestant not have to provide the full name if there's a chance of confusion? If the answer was "Roethlisberger" then fine, we all know that's Ben, but "Manning" is not specific enough and he should have required the full name IMO.


I, too, was surprised by that. 

You have at least the two Mannings I know of, in football, so I expected him to ask for more.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Stanley Livingston was Chip on "My Three Sons".


----------



## astrohip

madscientist said:


> The one that irked me, I think it was last night but maybe the night before, they asked for the name of a football player and the answer was "Manning" and Ken just said "Yes, Peyton Manning". Since when does the contestant not have to provide the full name if there's a chance of confusion? If the answer was "Roethlisberger" then fine, we all know that's Ben, but "Manning" is not specific enough and he should have required the full name IMO.


The clue was about the Colts. Peyton was the only Manning for the Colts, so there was no BMS needed. If it had been a general NFL question, then BMS.

CLUE: The Colts trailed the Patriots 21-3 in the 2006 AFC title game, before this quarterback took over, leading Indianapolis to four second-half touchdowns in a seesaw 38-34 victory.


----------



## madscientist

That doesn't make sense to me. Obviously the clue could only have meant one Manning, else the clue would be ambiguous, and the fact that it was the Colts is part of the clue: it's how we know which Manning it was. There's no reason the person answering couldn't have been thinking it was Eli. If Eli had been a running back (hah!) or defensive tackle or something that's one thing, but they are both QBs so it seems to me they should have required the more specific name, even though they didn't play for the same team.

Suppose Eli WAS a defensive player, for the Colts not the Giants. Would "Manning" be sufficient even though they played for the same team, because there was only one Manning that was a QB?


----------



## Turtleboy

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Jeopardy/comments/sexedd/_/humlzn3


----------



## Turtleboy

Also 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Jeopardy/comments/sebcww/_/huj4f30


----------



## Turtleboy

Weird that it wouldn’t embed an edited Reddit comment but was ok with the next one.


----------



## astrohip

This was the second time I can recall John Denver being the answer to FJ. The first was one of the best FJ clues I've seen. I thought this one (today) was a gimme. But I'm a huge JD fan, and visit the JD Sanctuary all the time. So TOM for me. 

Here's Mrs. Astrohip at the entrance to the Sanctuary, and the song from FJ...


----------



## Howie

Jeopardy didn't even come on yesterday here in SA. It was replaced by a golf tournament. Usually when something like that happens they'll show it in the middle of the night, but they didn't do that, either.


----------



## madscientist

In the Boston area Friday's Jeopardy! is always preempted during the NFL season, with some Patriots show. But they always replay it on Saturday.


----------



## Bruce24

Howie said:


> Jeopardy didn't even come on yesterday here in SA. It was replaced by a golf tournament. Usually when something like that happens they'll show it in the middle of the night, but they didn't do that, either.


For me during the Thursday episode they had a banner saying that due to golf on Friday Wheel and Jeopardy would air Saturday morning. I checked and found my TiVO was set to record the Jeopardy episode Saturday morning.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

I was NOT tipped off before I saw the episode, luckily!

As an F1 fan, I learned long ago to avoid news and sports outlets while waiting to watch a race that had already happened. The same applies to shows like Jeopardy! where it's a major bummer (IMO) to know the outcome of, particularly, a along run like Matt's or Amy's.


ETA: It's a bummer that I'll have to go to YouTube for the next two weeks as we don't get the alternate channel (WATL).


----------



## TonyTheTiger

sharkster said:


> I, too, was surprised by that.
> 
> You have at least the two Mannings I know of, in football, so I expected him to ask for more.


What about Archie, the original football Manning? And since, of course, there's the non-playing older brother, Cooper, who seems to be included in shows and ads so he can get a paycheck!


----------



## Howie

I didn't realize it was so easy to pull it up on Youtube. I'm all caught up now.


----------



## Bruce24

Bruce24 said:


> For me during the Thursday episode they had a banner saying that due to golf on Friday Wheel and Jeopardy would air Saturday morning. I checked and found my TiVO was set to record the Jeopardy episode Saturday morning.


While my TiVO recorded was was supposed to the Friday episode, what I got was an infomercial


----------



## pdhenry

YTTV picked up the overnight broadcast for me, but as I expected the scheduled start time was off so my recording began at the contestant chat a few minutes into the game.
Typically Jeopardy is pushed into the overnight during March Madness when the basketball games often run long, so the recording ends before FJ if the game is caught at all.


----------



## stellie93

Golf here too. just thankful it wasn't Amy's last day that I missed. I'll look on Youtube.


----------



## Bruce24

stellie93 said:


> Golf here too. just thankful it wasn't Amy's last day that I missed. I'll look on Youtube.


JEOPARDY! S38E100 January 28th 2022


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> Today's final jeopardy was tough.* I'd be curious if anybody knows that stats on jboard or elsewhere.*
> 
> Category: 18th Century Names
> 
> In 1793 he left Dublin for the United States, saying, “I expect to make a fortune” off George Washington, & he did
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Gilbert Stuart?


Here's the poll...









At 28%, it's one of the lowest scoring FJ clues I've seen. The Wed clue, that knocked out JeopardyAmy, was not super-tough, but 66% is not a gimme (for this crowd).


----------



## sharkster

Sort-of sidebar: Does anybody else who uses Tivo see that next week's episodes are not being scheduled per your Pass?

Actually, I mis-spoke a bit. Next Monday was scheduled but the rest of the week not and they all show 'new' with the date in the synopsis showing new that day.


----------



## MauriAnne

astrohip said:


> This was the second time I can recall John Denver being the answer to FJ. The first was one of the best FJ clues I've seen. I thought this one (today) was a gimme.


Inquiring minds want to know. What was the other clue that was one of the best FJ clues? 

Well, maybe not inquiring minds, but this inquiring mind wants to know. 😁


----------



## pdhenry

sharkster said:


> Sort-of sidebar: Does anybody else who uses Tivo see that next week's episodes are not being scheduled per your Pass?


Are you watching on an NBC affiliate? The Olympics will be pre-empting a lot of evening programming for the next 2½ weeks.


----------



## astrohip

MauriAnne said:


> Inquiring minds want to know. What was the other clue that was one of the best FJ clues?
> 
> Well, maybe not inquiring minds, but this inquiring mind wants to know. 😁


Category: Top 40 Songs

*The first 2 Top 40 hits for this late singer– one in 1971, the other in 1973– ended up becoming official state songs.*


----------



## Worf

pdhenry said:


> Are you watching on an NBC affiliate? The Olympics will be pre-empting a lot of evening programming for the next 2½ weeks.


The guide I have is showing it moving to a different timeslot. I live on the west coast and get the Detroit TV as a "timeshift" station, so I can watch Jeopardy at 4:30pm instead of 7:30pm. The guide (usualy Rovi guide) is showing it airs at 4:00pm instead, having Wheel pre-empted.

Whether or not it's actually real I don't know. This is the questionable Rovi guide after all. But given there is episode information, it seems like it's a possibility. 

So maybe check to see if you have Eastern stations - the NBC affiliate I check is WDIV (Detroit, MI) airing Jeopardy at 7pm EST instead of 7:30. Worth a shot.


----------



## sharkster

pdhenry said:


> Are you watching on an NBC affiliate? The Olympics will be pre-empting a lot of evening programming for the next 2½ weeks.


Not NBC. Jeopardy has always been on ABC here, at 7pm. The episodes are on the schedule, they just weren't recording on my Pass. Maybe that will be corrected by guide data connections, but I was afraid I would forget to check on it so I just manually scheduled them. It just seemed odd.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

astrohip said:


> Category: Top 40 Songs
> 
> *The first 2 Top 40 hits for this late singer– one in 1971, the other in 1973– ended up becoming official state songs.*





Spoiler



John Denver?


----------



## astrohip

TonyTheTiger said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> John Denver?


Yes. Rocky Mountain High and The Eyes of Texas Take Me Home, Country Roads.


----------



## terpfan1980

astrohip said:


> Yes. Rocky Mountain High and The Eyes of Texas Take Me Home, Country Roads.


Colorado and West by gone Virginia.


----------



## trainman

Worf said:


> So maybe check to see if you have Eastern stations - the NBC affiliate I check is WDIV (Detroit, MI) airing Jeopardy at 7pm EST instead of 7:30. Worth a shot.


Having "timeshift" broadcast stations available on your cable/satellite lineup isn't a thing in the U.S. the way it is in Canada. (The laws and the contracts are different.)


----------



## Lady Honora

Yesterday's game was a treat because it was a real contest right up to the end. 

However, something has been bothering me. In the Four Letter Geography category, Zoha pronounced the Italian lake where George Clooney has a house as Cuomo, the same as the former NY governors, when it should be Como, as in the singer Perry Como, and it was accepted. We expected to see a score correction when we got to the interview section, but it didn't happen. We were surprised because in adding the U to the name, it was a fundamental change in the word, and it changed it from a 4 letter word to a 5 letter word. 

Is it only if you add a syllable that it would be ruled incorrect? It didn't matter in the long run because Zoha didn't get the Final Jeopardy. We just found it odd.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Lady Honora said:


> Yesterday's game was a treat because it was a real contest right up to the end.
> 
> However, something has been bothering me. In the Four Letter Geography category, Zoha pronounced the Italian lake where George Clooney has a house as Cuomo, the same as the former NY governors, when it should be Como, as in the singer Perry Como, and it was accepted. We expected to see a score correction when we got to the interview section, but it didn't happen. We were surprised because in adding the U to the name, it was a fundamental change in the word, and it changed it from a 4 letter word to a 5 letter word.
> 
> Is it only if you add a syllable that it would be ruled incorrect? It didn't matter in the long run because Zoha didn't get the Final Jeopardy. We just found it odd.


I wondered that immediately when I felt like she mispronounced the word, but I quickly decided that since the category was specifically about four-letter places, it meant that her pronunciation wasn't as crucial, because she clearly got the four letters (C-O-M-O) in the way she said it. Inferring a fifth letter into her pronunciation wouldn't fit the category. Had it been a more open-ended category, I think maybe the judges would have been a little stricter.

Plus, it was the Jeopardy! round where the judges are usually a bit more lenient.


----------



## astrohip

Aren't there two presidents named Harrison? Shouldn't there have been a BMS? While I'm not a big fan of the BMS (I thought it was asked too often in the Trebek era), now they've swung the opposite direction, and never ask it.

There are two people credited as "Special Consultants" on the Queens's Gambit. Kasparov, and Bruce Pandolfini. Sloppy clue.


----------



## Lady Honora

astrohip said:


> Aren't there two presidents named Harrison? Shouldn't there have been a BMS? While I'm not a big fan of the BMS (I thought it was asked too often in the Trebek era), now they've swung the opposite direction, and never ask it.
> 
> There are two people credited as "Special Consultants" on the Queens's Gambit. Kasparov, and Bruce Pandolfini. Sloppy clue.


We did have 2 Harrisons, William Henry and his grandson, Benjamin. I couldn't believe they accepted just Harrison for that one. We also have had two presidents named Adams, Johnson, Roosevelt and Bush. 

I also couldn't believe they accepted Zoha saying Cuomo instead of Como for the Italian lake where George Clooney has a villa. Maybe it was because it was a mispronounciation and didn't add a syllable. But I don't think Alex would have accepted it. 

There have been other things that I've questioned since Alex left. Things seem to have gotten a bit sloppy since the change.


----------



## hapster85

Did the way they were pronouncing the 'Car"Z"' category bother anyone else? There was no space, so it looked to me that it should have been pronounced "carz", but they kept saying "car zee". Presumably because Mayim pronounced it that way. But to my mind, the writers would have made it 'Car "Z"' (with a space), if that were the intention.

Not that it matters, of course. Just struck me as odd.


----------



## stellie93

Here they show a jeopardy rerun an hour before the current one starts. Usually they're from longer ago, but last night there was Amy in the 3rd chair. Shocker. So we get to see her run again from scratch.


----------



## astrohip

Sometimes Mayim hesitates just a brief fraction before saying correct or right or whatever response she gives the contestant after a correct response. It's only noticeable if you're a regular viewer, used to the cadence of the show.

It drives me nuts.


----------



## sharkster

I couldn't believe nobody knew 'iterate'. 

That's my biggest takeaway from last night's episode.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Sometimes Mayim hesitates just a brief fraction before saying correct or right or whatever response she gives the contestant after a correct response. It's only noticeable if you're a regular viewer, used to the cadence of the show.
> 
> It drives me nuts.


I always assume she's waiting for a signal from the judges if the answer isn't what she was expecting.

Mayim is wearing nice jackets. I especially like the one from Tuesday.

I notice Johnny is calling her "the host".


----------



## sharkster

Yeah, for Ken it was _"hosting Jeopardy..."_ and with Mayim it's _"the host of Jeopardy..."_. 

I likey, as she is my preference.  Nothing against KJ. He does a good job. But I just really like her a lot. She always makes me smile and that is priceless.


----------



## Wil

HarleyRandom said:


> I notice Johnny is calling her "the host"


She has been "the host" since being selected as special-occasion host, sidekick to the MAIN host: whatsisname Richards?

Since he left there is no main host, but she, as sidekick, is still a "host" and not just "hosting" like Jennings, who apparently somebody or bodies at Sony do not like, from what I've heard. There is still a search on for a main host and she is obviously a candidate while Ken is really not (again from, unreliably, what I've heard).

It would have been easy enough to slide her back to "hosting" but they chose not to, deliberately (I would say) a slap at Jennings.


----------



## wmcbrine

Got pre-empted in D.C. last night by some special (at least according to the TiVo).


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> I always assume she's waiting for a signal from the judges if the answer isn't what she was expecting.
> 
> I notice Johnny is calling her "the host".


She is the host. One of two announced last year. The other is no more. Ken is a guest host.

The hesitation is even on clues where there is only one obvious answer. It's not that.


----------



## sharkster

astrohip said:


> She is the host. One of two announced last year. The other is no more. Ken is a guest host.
> 
> The hesitation is even on clues where there is only one obvious answer. It's not that.


Yeah, I tend to see any hesitation as giving the contestant until their time is up to complete, or correct, their answer. If they can make it right before the end of their given time, it's all good. I also wonder if, sometimes, the producer is in her ear especially when the host has to ask the contestant to further clarify their response.


----------



## hapster85

Wil said:


> It would have been easy enough to slide her back to "hosting" but they chose not to, deliberately (I would say) a slap at Jennings.


Totally do not agree that calling Mayim "host" is in any way a slap at Ken. She was already hired. She got the job. To "slide her back", as you put it, would have been a slap at her.


----------



## Bruce24

Wil said:


> She has been "the host" since being selected as special-occasion host, sidekick to the MAIN host: whatsisname Richards?
> 
> Since he left there is no main host, but she, as sidekick, is still a "host" and not just "hosting" like Jennings, who apparently somebody or bodies at Sony do not like, from what I've heard. There is still a search on for a main host and she is obviously a candidate while Ken is really not (again from, unreliably, what I've heard).
> 
> It would have been easy enough to slide her back to "hosting" but they chose not to, deliberately (I would say) a slap at Jennings.


Next Tuesday the college championship starts and Mayim will be doing what they initially hired her to do....which is host Jeopardy! prime time specials.


----------



## Wil

hapster85 said:


> Totally do not agree that calling Mayim "host" is in any way a slap at Ken. She was already hired. She got the job. To "slide her back", as you put it, would have been a slap at her.


The job of Monday-Friday, non-special Jeopardy episode host, is open. Until the job is filled, likely by Mayim, the person at the podium is "hosting" the show.

I agree it would be taken as an acknowledgment that Mayim is not already a lock for the job, and they very deliberately chose not to do that.

BTW, without needing to spoiler tonight's FJ, because no one else in the world but me would have thought of it, Alan Mowbray is one of my favorite actors. (later EDIT: He played Colonel Flak on TV in the early 50s.)


----------



## terpfan1980

I knew the answer for tonight's FJ but more because I was thinking in terms of different parts of the clue and not because I was familiar with what seemed to be the primary part of the clue.


Spoiler



I am not at all familiar with the fashion part, don't recall ever having knowledge of an Ike or Eisenhower jacket or coat.

The WWII part and the 1969 part had me thinking of historical figures, important in terms of military service, passing away in that general time frame. My mind went to Eisenhower.

I am too young to have anything other than historical knowledge of Eisenhower (history books, history classes from grade school or middle school time frames)

I am much more familiar with Nixon and later presidents. Before that time frame I wouldn't have thought much about presidents and their role and importance.



Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Worf

Yes, anytime there is a pause it's because Mayim is waiting for a judge's ruling. She has a list of acceptable responses, and can answer quickly if the contestant answers per the allowed response. That's why they can instantly say "more specifically" - the allowed response will give the allowed response, and a more specific allowed response in case the contestant answers correct.

That's why the general consensus is to never give a response more specific than it has to be - so if the correct answer was George HW Bush, and you answered Bush, or George Bush, it would be "more specifically" as a follow up. But if you answered George W. Bush, you'd be marked as incorrect (because it is), so your best bet is to just answer "Bush" only because you might actually get it. Even if the answer is so plainly obvious, the strategic play is just last name only,

And yes, relying on a judge to rule breaks the cadence, but it also gives the contestant a chance to correct their response - because once the ruling is made, it's final even if you corrected yourself. So if you blurt out the corrected response just before the ruling you can get it counted. 

As for Jennings, I believe he has a main gig (another TV show) which means he's not actually able to host full time. I believe it takes place near his home in Seattle. But he's generally readily available as a guest host to fill in for Mayim. And if they both aren't available, they probably will call other popular hosts like Brad Rutter or Buzzy Cohen, or just wait it out (there's a surplus of shows, so if both Mayim and Ken aren't available for a week, it's not a huge deal).


----------



## astrohip

The pauses I'm seeing aren't always judges rulings. There are times that only one answer makes sense, and is given, and there is still a pause. I'll watch for it, and post one next time I see it. I'm caught up, so I don't have any recordings on my DVR at this time.


----------



## stellie93

I noticed this in last night's episode but I can't remember the question and answer now.


----------



## astrohip

Today, "Beaches", first clue. Mayim paused after "Waikiki".

She paused so long the contestant was thrown off. Mayim needs to fix this. I can't recall seeing Ken ever do this.


----------



## terpfan1980

astrohip said:


> Today, "Beaches", first clue. Mayim paused after "Waikiki".
> 
> She paused so long the contestant was thrown off. Mayim needs to fix this. I can't recall seeing Ken ever do this.


Ken was obviously nervous at taking the hosting duties after Trebek's passing. I can't blame him at all. But when he came back in this most recent run he was really smooth and relaxed and I thought did it really well. I'd still be very happy to see him as the primary host. I have no problem with Mayim Bialik doing the specials and such, but I just don't enjoy her hosting. Like you said, she has a more negative impact on the flow of the game than Ken does. Ken keeps the game moving nicely. I had noted before that when Ken hosts they tend to get through all of the clues in both the Jeopardy and Double Jeopardy rounds. Really just no wasted time and smooth flow from one question to the next, etc.

The way things currently sit, I'm not going out of my way at all to watch the show. While Ken was hosting I was watching live daily, even though I was bored with watching the long-time champ's continued run.


----------



## trainman

stellie93 said:


> I noticed this in last night's episode but I can't remember the question and answer now.


The one that was really noticeable on Thursday's show was the clue "The invasion of Kuwait prompted this Allied operation to free it from Iraqi occupation." The contestant buzzed in and said, "What is Desert Storm?" Mayim hesitated, so the contestant then said, "_Operation_ Desert Storm," pretty much simultaneously with Mayim ruling them correct.

My guess is that Mayim has trouble if the contestant doesn't say _exactly_ what's written as the correct answer on her answer sheet. (For that one, it may well have said "Operation Desert Storm.") Ken is much better equipped to deal with situations like that on his own, without having to look at the on-stage judges, since he has a long history of answering (and writing) trivia questions.


----------



## HarleyRandom

trainman said:


> The one that was really noticeable on Thursday's show was the clue "The invasion of Kuwait prompted this Allied operation to free it from Iraqi occupation." The contestant buzzed in and said, "What is Desert Storm?" Mayim hesitated, so the contestant then said, "_Operation_ Desert Storm," pretty much simultaneously with Mayim ruling them correct.
> 
> My guess is that Mayim has trouble if the contestant doesn't say _exactly_ what's written as the correct answer on her answer sheet. (For that one, it may well have said "Operation Desert Storm.") Ken is much better equipped to deal with situations like that on his own, without having to look at the on-stage judges, since he has a long history of answering (and writing) trivia questions.


This shouldn't have been a problem. If the missing word is in the clue, as "operation" was, the contestant is not required to repeat it. I think it's acceptable to just call it "Desert Storm" in general.

Mayim is too perky after Alex was so serious.

Also, she has more glasses than Fred Sanford. She needs to pick one nice looking pair and stick with it. I can't stand the Clark Kent look.

Clark Kent, meanwhile, wears Malcolm X glasses in the current TV version.


----------



## DevdogAZ

One thing that bugs me about Mayim is that she seems to always point out when a contestant answers their first question late in the first round (i.e. "That puts you on the board") or if they come back from being negative (i.e. "That puts you back on the plus side"). I know she's not the only one to do this, but for some reason I feel like the way she does this is condescending and interrupts the flow of the game. The players can see the scores. She doesn't need to make comments like that. Having said that, I did appreciate a recent game when, late in Double Jeopardy!, she pointed out when one of the players took the lead, and then when another player took it back. I think that type of commentary on scores is helpful to viewers, but the other type is not.


----------



## hapster85




----------



## TonyTheTiger

I think someone upthread summed it up nicely. Ken hosts while Mayim is acting at being a host.


----------



## trainman

DevdogAZ said:


> One thing that bugs me about Mayim is that she seems to always point out when a contestant answers their first question late in the first round (i.e. "That puts you on the board") or if they come back from being negative (i.e. "That puts you back on the plus side"). I know she's not the only one to do this, but for some reason I feel like the way she does this is condescending and interrupts the flow of the game.


Alex definitely made comments like that, although it's obviously difficult to judge if he was saying them in the same way that Mayim says them.



> The players can see the scores. She doesn't need to make comments like that.


Most accounts I've heard by contestants are that they don't really look at the score displays unless they're trying to calculate a wager. (As far as I know -- it's been a few years since I've been in the studio audience for a taping, so they may have moved them -- they're ceiling-mounted and to the left of the game board, so it's not necessarily convenient for contestants to be looking away in order to see the numbers.)

Anyway, all of those types of comments are really more for the benefit of viewing audience than the contestants -- it's a "quiz show," after all.


----------



## pdhenry

Wil said:


> The job of Monday-Friday, non-special Jeopardy episode host, is open. Until the job is filled, likely by Mayim, the person at the podium is "hosting" the show.


Johnny introduces Mayim as "The host of Jeopardy," unlike Ken.


----------



## sharkster

pdhenry said:


> Johnny introduces Mayim as "The host of Jeopardy," unlike Ken.


Yeah, and I could be wrong, but ISTR that they made Mayim the main host after the debacle with that producer guy who was going to get the gig (sorry, don't recall name and never saw his stint as host).


----------



## Lady Honora

Mike Richards was named the host, with Mayim hosting the special evening programs that were planned. She had a sitcom that had been renewed for a second season, and wouldn't be able to give all her time to Jeopardy. 

Then all hell broke loose over things that happened when Richards was a producer for The Price is Right I believe. He stepped down from hosting after one week of episodes, and from his producer position on Jeopardy! Mayim was promoted to the only host, but there was still the problem with her sitcom's shooting schedule. 

That's where Ken comes in. He is "hosting" on those days that she is not available. 

By the way, do you know that the only time during Alex's time as host, the only episode he wasn't the host was on 
April Fool's Day 1997 when he and Pat Sajak switched shows.


----------



## sharkster

Lady Honora said:


> Mike Richards was named the host, with Mayim hosting the special evening programs that were planned. She had a sitcom that had been renewed for a second season, and wouldn't be able to give all her time to Jeopardy.
> 
> Then all hell broke loose over things that happened when Richards was a producer for The Price is Right I believe. He stepped down from hosting after one week of episodes, and from his producer position on Jeopardy! Mayim was promoted to the only host, but there was still the problem with her sitcom's shooting schedule.
> 
> That's where Ken comes in. He is "hosting" on those days that she is not available.
> 
> By the way, do you know that *the only time during Alex's time as host, the only episode he wasn't the host was on
> April Fool's Day 1997 when he and Pat Sajak switched shows.*


(Bolded by me) I did not know that! I love fun facts. Thanks!


----------



## Wil

Lady Honora said:


> Mayim was promoted to the only host


The job of host of non-special M-F episodes of Jeopardy is still open. Mayim has been announced as, effectively, interim host for the balance of the current season, if that's what you mean by "promoted." But ongoing, she is still host for the specials. Period.

It's likely that unless she falters badly, or the vaccine and other issues take hold more seriously than they have, she will eventually be named THE replacement for Trebek and Richards, but that has not happened yet.


----------



## astrohip

Wil said:


> The job of host of non-special M-F episodes of Jeopardy is still open.* Mayim has been announced as, effectively, interim host for the balance of the current season,* if that's what you mean by "promoted." But ongoing, she is still host for the specials. Period.


Along with Ken. The two of them were announced as interim hosts for the daily show, after the Fiasco, for the balance of the season. That's why we're seeing both of them hosting.


----------



## Bruce24

FYI the Jeopardy! National College Championship starts tonight at 8:00 on ABC.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I couldn't tell that Mayim's sitcom had gotten any better, so I'm predicting she'll have plenty of time soon.

I started watching the Professors' Tournament and I don't know whether it's there, but one man called her "Ma'am" and later he called her "Mayim". Maybe it was "Mayim" the first time. 

I had never heard of Aaron Rodgers, but his name is all over these days.


----------



## sharkster

Bruce24 said:


> FYI the Jeopardy! National College Championship starts tonight at 8:00 on ABC.


Thank You! I would have missed it, as my pass only picked up the regular 7pm episode and I didn't know this was going to be a separate slot.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> I couldn't tell that Mayim's sitcom had gotten any better, so I'm predicting she'll have plenty of time soon.
> 
> I started watching the Professors' Tournament and I don't know whether it's there, but one man called her "Ma'am" and later he called her "Mayim". Maybe it was "Mayim" the first time.
> 
> I had never heard of Aaron Rodgers, but his name is all over these days.


Are you sure you're not living life four months behind the rest of the world?


----------



## astrohip

A couple more examples of the weird and disconcerting pause from Mayim...

Around 11 mins in, the $800 Cooking Aids clue: "This alliterative carving board with an occupation in its name can have grooves to catch juices & other excesses". The only possible answer was given, quite clearly, "Butcher Block". She paused long enough the contestant turned her eyes to look at Mayim, to see what was going on.

Immediately after, the $600 clue, "Some models of this implement are called pancake turners". First reply was wrong ("waffle irons"), second reply was correct ("spatulas"). She paused after both replies, again long enough that the contestants looked at her.

I don't know what she's doing, but it's throwing the rhythm of the game off. When a contestant has to look away from the board and at her, that's not good.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Am I the only one who thinks that she bobs her head like she’s got physical Tourette’s?


----------



## pdhenry

Bruce24 said:


> FYI the Jeopardy! National College Championship starts tonight at 8:00 on ABC.


Oddly, my local channel showed a different game.
Challengers were Andres from Cornell, Kristele from PA.
Champ was Lawrence, the stay-at-home uncle in his second game. Seems to be the follow-on to the game aired on Monday.

Edit - NVM. I thought the 'National College Championship' was a typical 2-week to me out in the normal season. Essentially the "College Tournament" or whatever normally airs.


----------



## astrohip

Tonight was the first night of the first ever *Jeopardy National College Championship*. I guess the previous thirty or so college tourneys weren't the "National" championships🙄. They're going to have two games a night, for a total of 12 games. Those 12 winners will go on to four Semi-final games (no wild cards). The lowest scoring winner of those four games gets tossed to the trash heap, and the top three go on to the finals.

Randoms:

* No break during the Regular Jeopardy round; the chats are at the beginning of the DJ round.

* Categories are slightly tilted towards youth--DJs, Social Media, etc. Still plenty of traditional ones though.

* The captions for the LSU guy read "lunar", when the clue wanted a four letter Latin word for moon. My hearing isn't good enough to know what he actually said.

* Not sure how I feel about the lowest scoring semi-finalist being discarded. Each and every Jeopardy game has its own rhythm. One game might have a weak contestant, leading to higher scores for the other players, and another might have a more closely matched game, with lower overall scores. Seems grossly unfair to toss a winner. I'll withhold judgment until it plays out, but my initial feeling is it's inequitable.

Mayim: She is a terrible host. She continues to interject personal comments when they aren't needed, and it throws the game off. The contestants have to listen and react (which is usually a blank stare), instead of quickly proceeding to the next clue. "I've seen them live" after a band is named, or "an essential food (or some such nonsense)" after peanut butter was the response. To do it once, maybe twice, is no biggie. But she's doing it every four or five clues. I've gone from a big Mayim fan, to the organizer of the "pitchforks and torches" mob. She's not aging well.


----------



## Wil

astrohip said:


> She continues to interject personal comments when they aren't needed


Did you know that she's a neuroscientist?

Actually that was in the regular episode today; we haven't watched (and probably won't) the special.


----------



## madscientist

I was surprised she accepted an answer today that was not even close to the form of a question. In fact is was just the answer, with no other words around it. She did warn about phrasing but I was surprised it was accepted. DIdn't Alex just used to wait to see if they cleaned it up? Or have they always given contestants a warning?


----------



## Unbeliever

No wildcards in this tourney.

And I got a big guffaw out of Ella's answer.











--Carlos "Oh, no! When?" V.


----------



## realityboy

madscientist said:


> I was surprised she accepted an answer today that was not even close to the form of a question. In fact is was just the answer, with no other words around it. She did warn about phrasing but I was surprised it was accepted. DIdn't Alex just used to wait to see if they cleaned it up? Or have they always given contestants a warning?


They give warnings in the Jeopardy round. The Double Jeopardy round is stricter.


----------



## Worf

astrohip said:


> A couple more examples of the weird and disconcerting pause from Mayim...
> 
> Around 11 mins in, the $800 Cooking Aids clue: "This alliterative carving board with an occupation in its name can have grooves to catch juices & other excesses". The only possible answer was given, quite clearly, "Butcher Block". She paused long enough the contestant turned her eyes to look at Mayim, to see what was going on.
> 
> Immediately after, the $600 clue, "Some models of this implement are called pancake turners". First reply was wrong ("waffle irons"), second reply was correct ("spatulas"). She paused after both replies, again long enough that the contestants looked at her.
> 
> I don't know what she's doing, but it's throwing the rhythm of the game off. When a contestant has to look away from the board and at her, that's not good.


As said before,t he pauses are because she's waiting for a judge's ruling, which takes a little while. She has a sheet with the expected response on the lectern but contestants have been known to give alternative replies that are correct but not anticipated. In this case the judge has to rule initially and she's waiting for the ruling. 

And it's likely the response she had was "Butcher board" and not "butcher block". A butcher block is what the butcher uses and is often a thick solid mass of laminated wood pieces. You can get the same as a butcher board countertop (which seems like a really bad idea). In this case, she had to wait for a judge to rule whether butcher block would count instead of butcher board. 

Likewise same for spatula. There may be a different term and she had to wait for a judge to rule. Apparently there can be regional differences in the name, and while spatula is correct, her sheet of responses could be showing something completely different. 

I would call it a weak category purely because there are multiple correct answers that might not sound correct at first and had to rely on a judge's ruling first. And perhaps the judges were scrambling to see if the answer given was acceptable so they had to look it up themselves as well. The judges rule in real time so they need to figure out if a response is valid in a few seconds. It does throw the tempo off because now you're actually waiting for a judge to rule, and they may rule wrongly which is why scores need correcting during the break.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

pdhenry said:


> *Oddly, my local channel showed a different game.*
> Challengers were Andres from Cornell, Kristele from PA.
> Champ was Lawrence, the stay-at-home uncle in his second game. Seems to be the follow-on to the game aired on Monday.
> 
> Edit - NVM. I thought the 'National College Championship' was a typical 2-week to me out in the normal season. Essentially the "College Tournament" or whatever normally airs.


The regular season is still going on in syndication. I saw the same episode, although for this week and next, I have to go to YouTube to watch. They moved it from NBC to the local channel for the run of the Olympics and YTTV doesn't offer it.

The Jeopardy! National College Championship is a PrimeTime special running on ABC in PrimeTime.


----------



## pdhenry

Yeah, in all the run-up I missed that it was a separate broadcast.


----------



## astrohip

If every one of her pauses is waiting for the judges to rule, why do we never see it with Ken? As I've said ad nauseum, one of the key aspects of J! is the rhythm of the game, and she's throwing it off.



Wil said:


> Did you know that she's a neuroscientist?


Yes. So?

I'm a fan of Mayim, and am very familiar with her background. And I was initially in favor of her being the host. But just as when you live with someone a while, and then realize maybe they aren't the life partner you expect, I've come to realize she isn't the host I'd like to see. She's still an amazing person, and I greatly admire her. But this isn't the best fit for her.

my .02


----------



## terpfan1980

astrohip said:


> If every one of her pauses is waiting for the judges to rule, why do we never see it with Ken? As I've said ad nauseum, one of the key aspects of J! is the rhythm of the game, and she's throwing it off.


Very much that. It isn't that Ken Jennings is that lucky that he's getting contestants that are always answering correctly. He just handles the flow and pace way, way, way better than Mayim Bialik does.



astrohip said:


> I'm a fan of Mayim, and am very familiar with her background. And I was initially in favor of her being the host. But just as when you live with someone a while, and then realize maybe they aren't the life partner you expect, I've come to realize she isn't the host I'd like to see. She's still an amazing person, and I greatly admire her. But this isn't the best fit for her.
> 
> my .02


I was, or tried to be, fairly neutral on Mayim Bialik as a host but it didn't take me that long to wind up where you are now. She just doesn't fit. While some like her, I expect over time they'll tire of her seemingly trying to be the star of the show and get bored with the show. Something that just didn't happen with Trebek, and hasn't happened with Ken Jennings. (And wasn't happening with Buzzy when he was hosting)

Seriously, in small amounts, Mayim Bialik may be fine. Host the special tournaments and such. Yay for her.

As a regular host, please no.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Tonight was the first night of the first ever *Jeopardy National College Championship*. I guess the previous thirty or so college tourneys weren't the "National" championships🙄. They're going to have two games a night, for a total of 12 games. Those 12 winners will go on to four Semi-final games (no wild cards). *The lowest scoring winner of those four games gets tossed to the trash heap, and the top three go on to the finals*.
> 
> Randoms:
> 
> * Not sure how I feel about the lowest scoring semi-finalist being discarded. Each and every Jeopardy game has its own rhythm. One game might have a weak contestant, leading to higher scores for the other players, and another might have a more closely matched game, with lower overall scores. Seems grossly unfair to toss a winner. I'll withhold judgment until it plays out, but my initial feeling is it's inequitable.


That's not actually what she said when she explained the format. She said the "three highest-scoring semifinalists" would move on to the finals. So in theory you could move on to the finals without even winning your game if you and the winner of your game both had high enough scores and the other games were lower scoring.



astrohip said:


> Yes. So?
> 
> I'm a fan of Mayim, and am very familiar with her background. And I was initially in favor of her being the host. But just as when you live with someone a while, and then realize maybe they aren't the life partner you expect, I've come to realize she isn't the host I'd like to see. She's still an amazing person, and I greatly admire her. But this isn't the best fit for her.
> 
> my .02


The poster you responded to was making a joke about how often she finds it necessary to mention that she's a neuroscientist.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> That's not actually what she said when she explained the format. She said the "three highest-scoring semifinalists" would move on to the finals. So in theory you could move on to the finals without even winning your game if you and the winner of your game both had high enough scores and the other games were lower scoring.


Good catch! And that makes my point even more. I'll wait and see how it plays out, but just doesn't seem Jeopardy-like.



DevdogAZ said:


> The poster you responded to was making a joke about how often she finds it necessary to mention that she's a neuroscientist.


Zoom. Went right over my head. I'll edit my reply to remove the snark.


----------



## Balzer

Throwing in my 2 cents about the host. I would prefer Ken (or Buzzy) become the permanent host. Nothing against Mayim as a person or actress, but she bugs me as the host to the point where I may consider skipping some of her episodes if I need to catch up on recordings some day. Among other things that bug me, does it bother anyone else that she keeps referring to the Jeopardy round as "Single Jeopardy"? Maybe it's just me.....


----------



## Wil

Balzer said:


> does it bother anyone else that she keeps referring to the Jeopardy round as "Single Jeopardy"? Maybe it's just me.....


I think potential "permanent" hosts have all tried to put a little bit of a personal stamp on the role and I think that's part of the SJ bit, maybe. No disrespect to Alex intended by any of them. Ken has gone the farthest by frequently interjecting his own experience and knowledge of the game as a contestant, and also getting into the historical stats a bit. It's _different._

Again, I hear you, there is no such thing as SJ but, in a sense, now there is.


----------



## trainman

According to his latest blog post, executive producer Michael Davies wants to start a "Jeopardy!" book club.

And it turned out he buried the lede: they're planning a "Second Chance Tournament," which will invite a selection of contestants who've appeared since the last Tournament of Champions that didn't make the tourney:









A Jeopardy! Second Chance Tournament? EP Michael Davies Explains | J!Buzz | Jeopardy.com


Everyone at Jeopardy! reads books. In fact, the whole show, if you think about it, is built on books. Our production day starts in the library, where our writers and researchers work, about 100 yards or so from the stage. At 8:30 a.m. every tape day, we meet there with Ken or Mayim to go over...




www.jeopardy.com


----------



## stevel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491208726103134222


----------



## DevdogAZ

trainman said:


> According to his latest blog post, executive producer Michael Richards wants to start a "Jeopardy!" book club.
> 
> And it turned out he buried the lede: they're planning a "Second Chance Tournament," which will invite a selection of contestants who've appeared since the last Tournament of Champions that didn't make the tourney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Jeopardy! Second Chance Tournament? EP Michael Davies Explains | J!Buzz | Jeopardy.com
> 
> 
> Everyone at Jeopardy! reads books. In fact, the whole show, if you think about it, is built on books. Our production day starts in the library, where our writers and researchers work, about 100 yards or so from the stage. At 8:30 a.m. every tape day, we meet there with Ken or Mayim to go over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jeopardy.com


Your post says Michael Richards and I was thinking, "I thought he got fired" but then I see your link says it's actually Michael Davies, the new EP.


----------



## trainman

Thanks -- too many Michaels. (I've fixed my post.)


----------



## astrohip

Two thoughts after two nights of College Students Who Know Nothing. First, what the eff are they teaching these days? No one knows the McCarthy hearings? Or when states are added to the union (at least the latter ones)? And which one of Henry VIII's six wives was Marie Antoinette?

Second, Mayim is getting worse. Her habit of continuing to throw in extra tidbits is destroying the flow of the game. You give a reply, it's ruled correct, you're ready to keep going... but no, you have to wait while Mayim tells us Sting's real name is Gordon Sumner. Would the producer please tell her to just keep the game going, and quit interjecting. Please!

But hey, the pauses were almost non-existent tonight!


----------



## sharkster

I still like Mayim a lot, so I'm not at all annoyed there.

However, the Final Jeopardy music in the College Championship game gives me anxiety. I wonder why they changed it and who came up with that - some serial killer from a horror movie?

I really like both of the winners from last night's contest.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Second, Mayim is getting worse. Her habit of continuing to throw in extra tidbits is destroying the flow of the game. You give a reply, it's ruled correct, you're ready to keep going... but no, you have to wait while Mayim tells us Sting's real name is Gordon Sumner. Would the producer please tell her to just keep the game going, and quit interjecting. Please!
> 
> But hey, the pauses were almost non-existent tonight!


I have to wonder if she's doing that ad lib or if there are scripted tidbits that she's supposed to be throwing in there. I think there are definitely some that have been scripted based on the expected answer. If the writing staff has given her scripted quips, then it's hard to fault her for throwing in a few of her own now and then.


sharkster said:


> However, the Final Jeopardy music in the College Championship game gives me anxiety. I wonder why they changed it and who came up with that - some serial killer from a horror movie?


I think the idea is to make it sound like it's being played by a college marching band. Listen to it with that perspective and see if it still bothers you.


----------



## sharkster

DevdogAZ said:


> I think the idea is to make it sound like it's being played by a college marching band. Listen to it with that perspective and see if it still bothers you.


Ah, ok. Thanks!  I'll try that. This is the first time I've felt like I must FF through the 30 seconds and, odd as it may sound, I always enjoyed the FJ little tune. I'll work on that.


----------



## DevdogAZ

sharkster said:


> Ah, ok. Thanks!  I'll try that. This is the first time I've felt like I must FF through the 30 seconds and, odd as it may sound, I always enjoyed the FJ little tune. I'll work on that.


It's definitely different, and after hearing the original version for so many years, I can understand why this version would be disconcerting. But as long as marching band music, especially tubas, doesn't grate on you, then you should enjoy this version once you realize why it exists.


----------



## skypros

Ken Jennings should be the host !!
NUFF SAID


----------



## Unbeliever

The audio mix on the Tournament episodes is weird. They turned the auto-gain on during the quiet times, and background noise comes up while the contestants think about answers.

--Carlos V.


----------



## stellie93

Probably because so much more "thinking about answers" is going on.


----------



## astrohip

I promise, this is my last comment on Mayim's incredible poor hosting skills... 😁 

Her constant "tidbit comments" are also driving the contestants nuts. Today had a clue asking what Denzel Washington's job was in Philadelphia. Contestant goes "What is lawyer". "Correct". Contestant starts to go to next clue, when Mayim interjects "a personal injury lawyer". You can see the contestant, who was already starting to pick the next clue, kinda shake it off and reset themselves. I think they thought maybe they were wrong by not giving the full answer, yet she had already said "correct".

She really needs to STFU.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490849517113319428


----------



## heySkippy

Mayim's good as host. I could easily live with either her or Jennings or both going forward.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Tonight was the first night of the first ever *Jeopardy National College Championship*. I guess the previous thirty or so college tourneys weren't the "National" championships🙄. They're going to have two games a night, for a total of 12 games. Those 12 winners will go on to four Semi-final games (no wild cards). The lowest scoring winner of those four games gets tossed to the trash heap, and the top three go on to the finals.


When one person cannot be caught, there needs to be a reason for wagers. If there is no wild card, shouldn't there be some incentive to finish second? If everyone gets the same thing if they lose, why even wager?


astrohip said:


> "an essential food (or some such nonsense)" after peanut butter was the response.


I eat peanut butter every single day unless i am on vacation, and even then it might be in the crackers I eat as snacks.


----------



## HarleyRandom

heySkippy said:


> Mayim's good as host. I could easily live with either her or Jennings or both going forward.


I'm fine with her, even if she is perky, but the Clark Kent glasses have to go. They reflect light too much and otherwise make her eyes look weird.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> That's not actually what she said when she explained the format. She said the "three highest-scoring semifinalists" would move on to the finals. So in theory you could move on to the finals without even winning your game if you and the winner of your game both had high enough scores and the other games were lower scoring.


I missed this part. So there is a reason for wagers.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I have a cousin who lives in the same area as the man who won three nights in a row.

The area newspaper (the big one, not a local paper) had a page two story the first day, then another one the second day, then a front page story. I don't know yet what happened when he lost.

Hs commented on who should play him, and I think he looks like the captain on "Monk".


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> I missed this part. So there is a reason for wagers.


Except we're not in the semis yet, so no reason for wagers on runaways.

I got today's FJ, thanks to decades of reading this forum and other TV sites.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Except we're not in the semis yet, so no reason for wagers on runaways.
> 
> I got today's FJ, thanks to decades of reading this forum and other TV sites.


Oh, right, not a normal tournament.


----------



## Unbeliever

As a Texas alum, watching tonight made me realize something that I haven't seen any of the contestants do.

Jeopardy seems to have asked the contestants to not throw our "gang signs," to use colloquialisms. Us Longhorns very commonly throw "Hook 'em Horns". That made me realize nobody else has displayed university-related hand signs. They're all just fist pumping or pointing to the logo on their sweatshirts.










--Carlos "Hook 'em" V.


----------



## Unbeliever

Sorry, I have to steal this from a Reddit thread I just saw.



> Was Jaskaran channeling Vince Young with the way he ran all over USC?


--Carlos "also an alum of USC" V.


----------



## astrohip

Because of the new rules--no wildcards, same money for 2nd/3rd, winners don't get their winnings--it's created a different approach to FJ wagering. For example, in a runaway, it doesn't matter what 2nd/3rd wager, each gets $10K. And the leader in a lock game should wager $0, or some miniscule amount ($100?), just to avoid an accidental Clavin.

So when Jaskaran, a very strong player (Go Longhorns!), had a runaway, he made the only bet he should, $0. To have the host call it "a very conservative wager", is just stupid.



Unbeliever said:


> Sorry, I have to steal this from a Reddit thread I just saw.


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## HarleyRandom

The Final Jeopardy about the largest nation entirely in Europe and the largest nation period was very timely (I don't remember which episode).. I wonder if they knew this when the episode was taped. 

When I heard a song with the lyrics "Pitter Patter" I was reminded Mayim said that about her heart both on prime time and in syndication.

It was an all-Mayim night for me watching TV last night.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> It was an all-Mayim night for me watching TV last night.


I'm still enjoying *Call Me Kat*. It's fun and different.

Don't get me started on Jeopardy. 🤬


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> I'm still enjoying *Call Me Kat*. It's fun and different.


If you say so.

I'm halfway through the Professors Tournament.


----------



## Grasshopper AZ

We like Mayim as host. TBH we also like Ken. I've seen complaints about both but honestly I think everyone was so used to Alex that its going to take some time to get used to anyone new. I for Mayim's extra comments or "single" Jeopardy. I don't think those are necessarily her ad-libbing on her own. I think its either scripted, or the producers have told her to add some "color" as both Her and ken are a little "black and white"


----------



## DancnDude

We like Mayim a lot. The peanut butter comment and then the response by the contestant ("I'm allergic") was one of the funniest things on Jeopardy we've seen in a while and we laughed a lot. It was a joyful moment in our house, and I can't have enough of fun moments like that.


----------



## HarleyRandom

My pastor had surgery and asked a woman who has done this a lot to deliver the sermon. As I watched yet another Professors Tournament episode I realized Mayim sounds a lot like this woman. She's older and her voice reminds me of Paula Poundstone, but the way Mayim talked reminded me of her.


----------



## astrohip

Today was a tough FJ. Unless you live in Duluth, how on earth are you supposed to know this? The shame is, I actually know where that lake is in respect to the others (from watching decades of J!), but still had no clue. This may poll below 25%.

Great hosting today! 🤪


----------



## HarleyRandom

One clue I saw last week mentioned the incorporation of Las Vegas. While that may have been important to what eventually happened, the casinos are not in an incorporated community.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

astrohip said:


> Today was a tough FJ. Unless you live in Duluth, how on earth are you supposed to know this? The shame is, I actually know where that lake is in respect to the others (from watching decades of J!), but still had no clue. This may poll below 25%.
> 
> Great hosting today! 🤪



I knew this. I've driven from Toronto to Regina a couple times. It's quicker and cheaper to drive the south of the Great Lakes an hit all these port cities on the way.


----------



## madscientist

I don't see how anyone could watch today's (Monday) show and not think Ken is a better host than Mayim...

Of course, JMO...


----------



## TonyTheTiger

madscientist said:


> I don't see how anyone could watch today's (Monday) show and not think Ken is a better host than Mayim...
> 
> Of course, JMO...


Agreed 100%!

On another note, I’m having to watch onYouTube because of the Olympics but the ads are out of control. I appreciate that I have to suffer through some advertising, but today’s breaks were in the middle of questions and up to EIGHT MINUTES LONG!

Insane.


----------



## heySkippy

I think we need a new thread for people to whine about Ken being a better host than Mayim.


----------



## lambertman

Re: Jeopardy : Just noticed this…Ken is a better host than Mayim.


----------



## terpfan1980

lambertman said:


> Re: Jeopardy : Just noticed this…Ken is a better host than Mayim.


I was so happy to see Ken Jennings hosting yesterday. I actually tuned in, versus ignoring the show as I'm now doing when Mayim is hosting.


----------



## HarleyRandom

madscientist said:


> I don't see how anyone could watch today's (Monday) show and not think Ken is a better host than Mayim...
> 
> Of course, JMO...


Yeah, I was actually relieved when it wasn't her.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Chester_Lampwick said:


> I knew this. I've driven from Toronto to Regina a couple times. It's quicker and cheaper to drive the south of the Great Lakes an hit all these port cities on the way.


I didn't think it was tough. I've always known Duluth was the port city on the west end of Lake Superior.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> I didn't think it was tough. I've always known Duluth was the port city on the west end of Lake Superior.


Give me a J-board over/under get rate, and the bet is on!


----------



## astrohip

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491504680479776768


----------



## astrohip

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491541085964804097


----------



## Unbeliever

An incomplete explanation for the 1st Final Jeopardy that made the explanation wrong.

"you can't know the position and velocity" was the explanation, but it ended 4 words too early. 

You can know the exact position, and the exact velocity of a particle, but not *at the same time*."

A traffic cop pulled over Heisenberg for speeding. When he approached the window, the cop asked angrily "Do you know how fast you were going?. "No," Heisenberg answered, "But I know *exactly* where I am!".

--Carlos V.


----------



## Unbeliever

Also, they seem to have fixed the audio mix during silent periods on tonight's show.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Wil

Unbeliever said:


> You can know the exact position, and the exact velocity of a particle, but not *at the same time*."


Which I would contend (at least for purposes of discussion) is the same as stating "you can't know the position _*and*_ velocity".

The statement "X is True _*and*_ Y is True," for example, means at the same time, in common usage. Else the statement would not be useful for any practical purpose.


----------



## hapster85

astrohip said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491541085964804097


This one will only involve recent contestants, but there's a possibility of other second chance tournaments for contestants from the past. Can't wait.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I'd love to see our family friend who played against Holzhauer get a second chance.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Unbeliever said:


> An incomplete explanation for the 1st Final Jeopardy that made the explanation wrong.
> 
> "you can't know the position and velocity" was the explanation, but it ended 4 words too early.
> 
> You can know the exact position, and the exact velocity of a particle, but not *at the same time*."
> 
> A traffic cop pulled over Heisenberg for speeding. When he approached the window, the cop asked angrily "Do you know how fast you were going?. "No," Heisenberg answered, "But I know *exactly* where I am!".
> 
> --Carlos V.


This reminds me of when Barney Fife testified after he and Andy pulled over someone for speeding and that person got everyone to change their story. It was either a beautiful woman or a spoiled rich kid. Andy asked how fast they were going and Barney said they had no way of knowing because they hadn't caught up with the person and by the time they did, the car was stopped.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Last night Mayim was back and I didn't even mind. Weird how several topics came up on both shows that aired last night.

I was disappointed the hot girl from Duke lost.

I thought a dot on the map represented each college but I knew where one was and it was missing.


----------



## stevel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493813120837500930


----------



## Bruce24

HarleyRandom said:


> I was disappointed the hot girl from Duke lost.


It seemed like she practiced a bit too much on being first to buzz in and not enough on getting the question right.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I like Dave. He looks like J.K. Simmons with a mohawk.


----------



## sharkster

HarleyRandom said:


> I like Dave. He looks like J.K. Simmons with a mohawk.


Oh wow, he sure does! I don't know how I missed that, as a huge JKS fan.

The 'hot girl' you mentioned - I felt badly that she kept falling in the hole, but I didn't really care for her and did like the one who won.

Missing Mayim in the regular games, but hope she'll be back soon and glad she's at least there for the tourney.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> I thought a dot on the map represented each college but I knew where one was and it was missing.


At first I thought the dots on the map represented the location of each participating school, but I think it's the location of each state's capital.


----------



## sharkster

DevdogAZ said:


> At first I thought the dots on the map represented the location of each participating school, but I think it's the location of each state's capital.


Ohhhh. Well, darn. I saw a dot that looked like it was at Reno, so I have been looking forward to seeing somebody from UNR. Carson City is the capitol, just south of us so that was the dot. 

I figured I was the only who thought the dots were for each school that would be represented. D'oh!


----------



## lambertman

Yeah, that got me too. The dot on Indy made me think a Butler student was playing, but no, just Notre Dame.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> At first I thought the dots on the map represented the location of each participating school, but I think it's the location of each state's capital.


That's what I believe too, because the capitals are in those locations.


----------



## sharkster

The last of the tourney games from last night - I was shocked at how low-scoring it was! The one contestant blew ahead and I was rooting for that person. 

With that final Jeopardy music on the tourney games - I tried. For whatever psycho reason in my brain I just can't. I tried listening to it twice and just no. I know it's just me, so I'm not dogging the show at all. I think, for me, sometimes music that is BIG, booming, banging slamming type music makes me anxious. I notice on some tv shows that this is what their background music is kind of like and all it does for me is cover any dialogue because it's so loud and feels like it's in the foreground. That, I guess, is what this FJ music reminds me of.


----------



## MauriAnne

I'm finding that one and a half hours of Jeopardy is too much in a day Maybe it's because the Olympics are on too, but Jeopardy is backing up on my to-watch list.


----------



## astrohip

MauriAnne said:


> I'm finding that one and a half hours of Jeopardy is too much in a day Maybe it's because the Olympics are on too, but Jeopardy is backing up on my to-watch list.


Agree. It doesn't help that one of the hosts is superb, and the other is... oh wait, I promised to stop that claptrap. 😁 

I'm watching the real deal, and skimming the kids. There are a couple of bright young minds, but for the most part, I'm really disappointed in the caliber of players. I'll tune in full-time when the finals start.

Remind me again which one of Henry VIII's six wives was Marie Antoinette?


----------



## stellie93

So it doesn't matter who wins the semi-final matches--just how many points they score? That seems unfair. Have I got it wrong?


----------



## astrohip

stellie93 said:


> So it doesn't matter who wins the semi-final matches--just how many points they score? That seems unfair. Have I got it wrong?


What we've heard is the top three scores go to the finals. So you are correct.

There is some difference of opinion as to details. Is it the top three scores among the four winners? Or the top three scores overall? I haven't seen a definitive answer.

It does seem unfair.


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> What we've heard is the top three scores go to the finals. So you are correct.
> 
> There is some difference of opinion as to details. Is it the top three scores among the four winners? Or the top three scores overall? I haven't seen a definitive answer.
> 
> It does seem unfair.


I tried to see if I could find some rules that might clarify it, but couldn't. While looking I did notice that the 4th placed player gets $35K while the other 8 semi finalist get $20K and I came across the image below, which only shows the $ amounts for the winners, this makes me think they will take the top three from the four semi finalists winners.


----------



## Unbeliever

stellie93 said:


> That seems unfair. Have I got it wrong?


Yes. There are 4 semifinal matches for 3 slots. The low score of the 4 semifinal winners misses the cut. The contestant still has to win their semifinal match.

--Carlos V.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Unbeliever said:


> Yes. There are 4 semifinal matches for 3 slots. The low score of the 4 semifinal winners misses the cut. The contestant still has to win their semifinal match.
> 
> --Carlos V.


In practice I think that's how it will play out, but that's not the way she announced it on the first episode. She said the "three highest-scoring semifinalists." So currently we have two of the semifinals done and the winners were $20k and $18k and nobody else was even close. But it's possible that in the second two semifinals, you could have winners at $27k and $25k and then maybe a second-place person at $23k, and I think that would mean the two winners from the first two semifinals would be out.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> What we've heard is the top three scores go to the finals. So you are correct.
> 
> There is some difference of opinion as to details. Is it the top three scores among the four winners? Or the top three scores overall? I haven't seen a definitive answer.
> 
> It does seem unfair.


Mayim said the ones who lost received $20,000. And yet I heard her say top three scores, period. Had there been people who scored higher than two winners without winning themselves (which won't be known until tonight), she couldn't have said for sure what they won.


----------



## HarleyRandom

sharkster said:


> With that final Jeopardy music on the tourney games - I tried. For whatever psycho reason in my brain I just can't. I tried listening to it twice and just no. I know it's just me, so I'm not dogging the show at all. I think, for me, sometimes music that is BIG, booming, banging slamming type music makes me anxious. I notice on some tv shows that this is what their background music is kind of like and all it does for me is cover any dialogue because it's so loud and feels like it's in the foreground. That, I guess, is what this FJ music reminds me of.


I don't care for most big booming banging slamming type music. I seem to able to accept it in big band music and in marching band music. Regardless, I have no reason to sit there while they're writing their responses. I always fast forward through that part.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Getting back to regular games, is it just me or does Charles look like Ken with a beard?


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> At first I thought the dots on the map represented the location of each participating school, but I think it's the location of each state's capital.


I have realized if there are only 36 schools there are at least 14 states who won't even have one.

However, there are dots on the Oregon coast and near Detroit and somewhere on the East Coast.


----------



## Unbeliever

DevdogAZ said:


> In practice I think that's how it will play out, but that's not the way she announced it on the first episode.


She misworded or mis-stated. The official Jeopardy! site is explicit.









The Jeopardy! National College Championship Starts February 8 | J!Buzz | Jeopardy.com


Time to get in the school spirit! The Jeopardy! National College Championship is coming to ABC Primetime. Hosted by Mayim Bialik, 36 of America’s sharpest undergrads will enter this collegiate competition, but only one will claim the $250,000 grand prize and the title of Jeopardy! National...




www.jeopardy.com







> ***There will be 1 winner per semifinal game. Out of those 4 winners, the 3 with the highest semifinal game total will advance to the 2-game finals.


--Carlos V.


----------



## Unbeliever

Unbeliever said:


> The official Jeopardy! site is explicit.


I just noticed the thread title is misspelled.

--Carlos "!" V.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> Today was a tough FJ. Unless you live in Duluth, how on earth are you supposed to know this? The shame is, I actually know where that lake is in respect to the others (from watching decades of J!), but still had no clue. This may poll below 25%.





HarleyRandom said:


> I didn't think it was tough. I've always known Duluth was the port city on the west end of Lake Superior.





astrohip said:


> Give me a J-board over/under get rate, and the bet is on!


Polled at 53%. @HarleyRandom shoulda taken the bet!

This is what makes LearnedLeague so interesting. Assuming what others do or don't know is...challenging!


----------



## DevdogAZ

DevdogAZ said:


> In practice I think that's how it will play out, but that's not the way she announced it on the first episode. She said the "three highest-scoring semifinalists." So currently we have two of the semifinals done and the winners were $20k and $18k and nobody else was even close. But it's possible that in the second two semifinals, you could have winners at $27k and $25k and then maybe a second-place person at $23k, and I think that would mean the two winners from the first two semifinals would be out.


Well, my scenario actually happened, with all three players in the third semifinal ending up with more than $20k, but as Unbeliever posted, it was only the top three winners, not the top three highest scorers.


----------



## astrohip

Congrats to Jaskaran Singh, the Texas kid. Winner of the College Tourney. Raymond made a move at the end, but too little, too late.

Good Lord was the host bad. So many miscues, late responses, awkward pauses.

Hook 'em Horns!


----------



## Unbeliever

astrohip said:


> Hook 'em Horns!


Nabbing all 6 DDs made it a tall hill to climb for the other two.










--Carlos V.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I guess my cousin who retired from the University of Texas is happy.

Turquoise is the only color in my box.


----------



## Unbeliever

Aw, they only lit up the crown of the tower last night for the Jeopardy! win, not the whole thing.








Usually, for national championships, they light up the whole thing.

















Lighting Configurations | UT Tower | The University of Texas at Austin


Carl J. Eckhardt Jr. never won a Nobel Prize for his work with light, but he started some great traditions at The University of Texas at Austin. With two engineering degrees and a faculty post, Eckhardt became head of the Physical Plant in 1931. That positioned him to supervise construction of...




tower.utexas.edu





--Carlos V.


----------



## Wil

They need a new rule. Automatic loss for doing something really stupid.


----------



## Turtleboy

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Jeopardy/comments/szocgb/_/hy4xv5g


----------



## HarleyRandom

Turtleboy said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Jeopardy/comments/szocgb/_/hy4xv5g


I wondered how much effort a tiebreaker took. 15 minutes?

I preferred it when they had co-champions.

A couple of things I forgot to mention bout Mayim's last time hosting. 

She wore the prettiest blouse. And she really has cats!


----------



## sharkster

I was glad they showed the tie-breaker again on last night's episode, as the previous night's episode got pre-empted for a news piece in my market and I missed at least the last entire half of the episode. I can't even remember seeing that before, but then I can't remember much.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I also forgot to mention Johnny was actually there.


----------



## Regina

sharkster said:


> I was glad they showed the tie-breaker again on last night's episode, as the previous night's episode got pre-empted for a news piece in my market and I missed at least the last entire half of the episode. I can't even remember seeing that before, but then I can't remember much.


I can't believe that she didn't bet just $1 more so there wouldn't have been a tiebreaker!  Like I always say-BET TO WIN, OR DON'T BET AT ALL!


----------



## astrohip

Regina said:


> I can't believe that she didn't bet just $1 more so there wouldn't have been a tiebreaker!  Like I always say-BET TO WIN, OR DON'T BET AT ALL!


She owned up to her mistake (someone posted it several posts up). It was _not_ intentional. Off to see if I can find her quote...

Here it is, from JBoard...
_
Nerves, y'all. They'll get you every time. I had worked SO HARD on wagering strategy, and I checked my math so many times that I forgot to do the last most important step, to add the extra dollar!

I realized my mistake in the middle of writing my FJ response. If the camera shows me at that moment you will see it all over my face.

Fun fact, tiebreakers take awhile to set up, so I had plenty of time to self-flagellate and try to prep mentally for the most important buzz of my life. _


----------



## mattack

(hopefully this wasn't discussed already) 
I'm still way behind, but on an ep I watched yesterday, the question was "What is the big bang?", and Ken made a little comment of something like "It's sad Mayim wasn't here for that"(*), but then a bit later (not the exact next thing anybody said, maybe after contestant picked the next answer), he said something like "I hope that doesn't confuse anybody"..
I even went back a few times, and I'm not exactly sure what he was getting at, if he didn't think people would get the Mayim mention or what..

(*) and of course, she didn't make any mention of the Fun with Flags category on the separate tournament series.


----------



## Turtleboy

To be a contest on Jeopardy you need to take multiple tests and auditions. Then you have to put in significant time studying.

To be a contest on Wheel of Fortune?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498826242610585605


----------



## Bruce24

Turtleboy said:


> To be a contest on Jeopardy you need to take multiple tests and auctions. Then you have to put in significant time studying.
> 
> To be a contest on Wheel of Fortune?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498826242610585605


OMG....I would say that clip made me a bit sad vs. angry.


----------



## terpfan1980

You can just put a cap on that.


----------



## stellie93

I just thought it was funny.


----------



## kdmorse

Bruce24 said:


> OMG....I would say that clip made me a bit sad vs. angry.


Yah, I was expecting a perfectly fair Hat vs Cap oops. When they started summoning G's and L's however.....


----------



## Turtleboy

He gets mad at WOF. He has lots of tweets about it.


----------



## Turtleboy

And now I feel bad.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499050877813870592


----------



## terpfan1980

My wife guessed HAT as well, though as I thought about it again I quickly saw and realized that it couldn't be HAT because the T was already called and turned in other parts of the puzzle but not turned in the last word.

The contestant that answered wrong so many times really should have spun again and picked a letter earlier. She was obviously not the only one that couldn't figure out the last word.

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HarleyRandom

Turtleboy said:


> And now I feel bad.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499050877813870592


Yeah, I just heard this on the radio. The actual radio since I was in my car.


----------



## astrohip

And Margaret, who looks like she starred in an early episode of WandaVision, lives to J! another day. A tough but quite gettable FJ allows her to steal the win.

I always fret when they have a category I know I'll do well in (like "Famous Texans" or "Grateful Dead Lyrics"), that it won't get chosen until the end, and then they'll buzzer out on time. No such worries today. "Beatles 'Love' Songs" was chosen first, they went right down the column, and all three managed to get one (without error).


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> And Margaret, who looks like she starred in an early episode of WandaVision, lives to J! another day.


I can't stand those glasses.

I thought her accent sounded Southern. I didn't know people from Pittsburgh had accents. Or is she from Philly? I just remember thinking no one on "This Is Us" has an accent.


----------



## Bruce24

HarleyRandom said:


> I can't stand those glasses.
> 
> I thought her accent sounded Southern. I didn't know people from Pittsburgh had accents. Or is she from Philly? I just remember thinking no one on "This Is Us" has an accent.


Yesterday she said she is originally from Mississippi.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Bruce24 said:


> Yesterday she said she is originally from Mississippi.


Yeah, that explains the accent. But it was Ken who said she didn't sound like she was from Pennsylvania.


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> No such worries today. "Beatles 'Love' Songs" was chosen first, they went right down the column, and all three managed to get one (without error).


Yesterday Ken acknowledged a correct reply and then said by John Lennon. To which I immediately thought why is he dissing Paul McCartney???


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> I can't stand those glasses.


Love them! And the chain they rode in on.



Bruce24 said:


> Yesterday Ken acknowledged a correct reply and then said by John Lennon. To which I immediately thought why is he dissing Paul McCartney???


I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not? It was a John Lennon song. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## sharkster

I think she is absolutely lovely. 

She's sure had some close calls, but pulled it out. I wish her well.


----------



## stevel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499902789798952962


----------



## astrohip

When they revealed the category "Bordering Russia", I'm thinking we'll all do a lot better than we would have a couple weeks ago. 😞 And as I'm reading that clue, I thought "Wow, really bad timing", then I saw the note.

I'm pretty sure Sam Smith uses they/them.

Gutsy bet by Adrian, and props for trying. I thought Komodo Dragon was darn near a gimme. It would have made for a great FJ had he gotten it.


----------



## waynomo

I knew what they wanted, but couldn't think of the name for the life of me.


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> I knew what they wanted, but couldn't think of the name for the life of me.


It helps that I'm a HUGE Komodo Dragon fan. I've seen every documentary made, and have visited several exhibits in this country (Cincinnati Zoo, Memphis Zoo).


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> It helps that I'm a HUGE Komodo Dragon fan. I've seen every documentary made, and have visited several exhibits in this country (Cincinnati Zoo, Memphis Zoo).
> 
> View attachment 69523


Definitely a cool animal. (Is that a bit of a pun?)

I was thinking what was that dang lizard in The Freshman?


----------



## pdhenry

HarleyRandom said:


> I just remember thinking no one on "This Is Us" has an accent.


Milo Ventimiglia definitely shows a Pittsburghese accent (and not just Yinz).



https://www.pittsburghmagazine.com/set-in-pittsburgh-new-nbc-drama-this-is-us/





> PM: Did you learn the correct way to say Steelers?
> MV: [Without hesitation] Stillers.


----------



## HarleyRandom

pdhenry said:


> Milo Ventimiglia definitely shows a Pittsburghese accent (and not just Yinz).
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pittsburghmagazine.com/set-in-pittsburgh-new-nbc-drama-this-is-us/


I hadn't thought about it.


----------



## ehusen

Well she bet wrong on FJ and lost because of it. Also lost out on a guarantee into the tournament of champions since this would have been her 5th win. It drives me bonkers since they have people to help them with the math for FJ. What was she thinking?

I felt that Margaret was not a very strong player, she got luck a few times to win in the end. If she does get into the TOC, she's going to be destroyed. IMHO.


----------



## Turtleboy

ehusen said:


> Well she bet wrong on FJ and lost because of it. Also lost out on a guarantee into the tournament of champions since this would have been her 5th win. It drives me bonkers since they have people to help them with the math for FJ. What was she thinking?


Never mind (for some reason I can't delete posts)


----------



## astrohip

Yep, another poor wager gives away a victory. I thought she had a good breadth of knowledge, hence her four day streak. But she wasn't a strong winner. Often beat on the buzzer, and a few weak categories. But I enjoyed watching her play.

I instantly knew Lake Nicaragua (having visited it). Had no idea on the other, but made a WAG of Managua. FTW!


----------



## HarleyRandom

ehusen said:


> Well she bet wrong on FJ and lost because of it. Also lost out on a guarantee into the tournament of champions since this would have been her 5th win.


With so many people that won so many games, I would think four would be enough this year.

Also, what happens if there are more five-time champions than available slots?


----------



## sharkster

I suppose, to be fair, it would then go by how much total $$$$ was won.

As to last night's ep - Wow, I was surprised that she bet the farm on that one. I would think the best choice would be to hope that the other woman would bet high and be wrong (which happened), and she would just bet a pittance and even if she was wrong she'd still win. OTOH, I guess I get having to bet it all to make sure that if anybody else got it right she would be protected. I assume that's a category in which she felt comfortable. I enjoyed her run. She seemed so sweet.


----------



## ehusen

sharkster said:


> I suppose, to be fair, it would then go by how much total $$$$ was won.
> 
> As to last night's ep - Wow, I was surprised that she bet the farm on that one. I would think the best choice would be to hope that the other woman would bet high and be wrong (which happened), and she would just bet a pittance and even if she was wrong she'd still win. OTOH, I guess I get having to bet it all to make sure that if anybody else got it right she would be protected. I assume that's a category in which she felt comfortable. I enjoyed her run. She seemed so sweet.


Her bet was still incorrect. Unless she was a 100% certain that she would know the answer and thought to get a few more dollars (which is still an unnecessary risk), it was a dumb bet. You should bet enough that if you get it right you have your (opponent's score * 2 + 1) and no more. This guarantees a win if you get it right, regardless of what your opponent does. Assuming your opponent bets it all to maximize their chances, then you still win if you both get it wrong. She never should have bet it all, it only increases the chance of losing.

Actually the second place player also, IMHO, bet wrong too. Either you bet all your money or just bet enough to go ahead of first place by 1$ if first place bets nothing or maybe you bet 0$ and hope both you and first place get the question wrong. It worked out for her but only because 1st place bet incorrectly.


----------



## Stephen Tu

ehusen said:


> Actually the second place player also, IMHO, bet wrong too. Either you bet all your money


As the second place player, betting all your money is terrible if you are close to the leader. The most important thing is to maximize your chances of winning. The money won on a single game is dwarfed by the possibility of going on a long winning streak. 90+% of the leaders will always bet to cover 2*you + 1. So if they get it right, what you bet is irrelevant. Therefore you have to assume leader gets it wrong, and stay ahead (or bet enough to get ahead, if you far behind) of their score _when they are wrong_, which you can assume will be just enough to get to 2*you + 1. (When there is no 3rd player involved; if there is a relevant 3rd player you want to cover their possible double). So if you do the math, basically you want to stay >= double the difference. With the scores last night, 12300 and 10200, that means you want to stay >= 4200, so bet <= 6000. So you win whether you get it right or not, as long as the leader misses. Betting something just increases your winnings if you get it right and the leader gets it wrong, maybe you can base it on your strength in the category. Or you might bet low on the theory that if it stumps the leader it probably stumps you also.




> Her bet was still incorrect. Unless she was a 100% certain that she would know the answer and thought to get a few


So from the leader's perspective, betting all is actually not as terrible strategy as the 2nd place's bet. It depends on your estimate of how often 2nd place makes irrational overbets. If 2nd place was rational, and bet small, in theory you are supposed to _always lose_ if you get FJ wrong. So if you expected all your 2nd place opps to be playing best strategy, you might as well bet all to max your winnings since you plan on going home if you get it wrong. But I guess if enough 2nd place opps will overbet for no good reason then you should use the 2*2nd place+1 strategy just in case. Doing some research it seems 2nd place overbets _a lot_, like maybe close to half the time, so the leader probably should be doing the 2*2nd+1.


----------



## astrohip

Terrible game yesterday (Wed Mar 9). *Fifteen Sixteen *triple stumpers! On average, there are 5-10 max during a game, so this was definitely an outlier. I kept yelling answers at the TV, but no one heard me. And of course, all the TS led to several clues being left behind.


----------



## pdhenry

Plus the unnecessary all-in on FJ.


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> Terrible game yesterday (Wed Mar 9). *Fifteen *triple stumpers! On average, there are 5-10 max during a game, so this was definitely an outlier. I kept yelling answers at the TV, but no one heard me. And of course, all the TS led to several clues being left behind.


I was doing the same and after the game checked out the box score. In total there were 36 correct answers for the 60 questions and 16 triple stumpers. This first seems very low and the second very high.


----------



## Bruce24

Jeopardy! host Mayim Bialik has vowed never to use the term "Single Jeopardy!" again, after facing backlash from some of the show's dedicated fans.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Terrible game yesterday (Wed Mar 9). *Fifteen Sixteen *triple stumpers! On average, there are 5-10 max during a game, so this was definitely an outlier. I kept yelling answers at the TV, but no one heard me. And of course, all the TS led to several clues being left behind.


That would require time travel anyway.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Bruce24 said:


> Jeopardy! host Mayim Bialik has vowed never to use the term "Single Jeopardy!" again, after facing backlash from some of the show's dedicated fans.


I don't get it. The show is called "Jeopardy!" Why not call the first round "Single Jeopardy!"


----------



## Bruce24

HarleyRandom said:


> I don't get it. The show is called "Jeopardy!" Why not call the first round "Single Jeopardy!"


IMO...It's unnecessary, and at this point sounds unnatural.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Bruce24 said:


> I was doing the same and after the game checked out the box score. In total there were 36 correct answers for the 60 questions and 16 triple stumpers. This first seems very low and the second very high.


Where do these stats come from? Specifically, the buzzer attempts? Is this put out by the show, or is this from viewers who just watch to see how often the players look like they're trying to buzz in?


----------



## Bruce24

DevdogAZ said:


> Where do these stats come from? Specifically, the buzzer attempts? Is this put out by the show, or is this from viewers who just watch to see how often the players look like they're trying to buzz in?


The box score is from Jeopardy.com....here is the link


----------



## DevdogAZ

Thanks for that link. Looking back at some of Amy's box scores, I'm confused about how she answered more questions than she buzzed in for. For example, on January 18, Amy attempted to buzz in 48 times, actually buzzed in 39 times, and she got 40 questions right and 2 questions wrong. She went 20/1 in both rounds, despite not buzzing in 21 times in either round. How is that possible? 

Possible answer: Maybe they don't count buzzing in after someone else has given a wrong answer in the attempts/buzz in stats.


----------



## heySkippy

Bruce24 said:


> Jeopardy! host Mayim Bialik has vowed never to use the term "Single Jeopardy!" again, after facing backlash from some of the show's dedicated fans.


TiVo Community user heySkippy has vowed to continue to never give a crap if someone says "Single Jeopardy."


----------



## madscientist

DevdogAZ said:


> Thanks for that link. Looking back at some of Amy's box scores, I'm confused about how she answered more questions than she buzzed in for. For example, on January 18, Amy attempted to buzz in 48 times, actually buzzed in 39 times, and she got 40 questions right and 2 questions wrong. She went 20/1 in both rounds, despite not buzzing in 21 times in either round. How is that possible?


Well, you don't have to buzz for Daily Doubles... maybe that explains it?


----------



## DevdogAZ

madscientist said:


> Well, you don't have to buzz for Daily Doubles... maybe that explains it?


Yeah, that's probably it. Didn't think about that.

But then that raises another question. Are buzzes after someone else gets it wrong included in the buzzer stats? Seems like that should be its own separate category.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I was reminded while reading something about a Siamese cat.

A contestant was given credit for Thailand when the name was still Siam.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Looking at the recent box scores, the current champion has won four games but so far has found only one DD (she bet $2k and got it right). Through her first three wins, she hadn't found a single DD. That's pretty crazy.


----------



## Bruce24

Awful game today 19 triple stumpers and 17 wrong answers.


----------



## astrohip

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502447370977566721


----------



## hapster85

astrohip said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502447370977566721


Reading some of those comments, some people are just way too invested in the game. Sure, I was shaking my head quite a bit throughout, but actually getting angry and screaming at the TV? Come on.


----------



## HarleyRandom

The four-time champion from last week responded when she was so far in the hole she would never benefit, unless she answered all four remaining clues correctly.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Exclusive trailer: Mayim Bialik overcame 'bananas year' to direct first film 'As They Made Us'


"The Big Bang Theory" star Mayim Bialik gets personal with her directorial debut "As They Made Us." Watch the exclusive first trailer for the movie.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## HarleyRandom

That was a gorgeous picture of Montenegro, with the bridge.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Finn had an Irish name and won on St. Patrick's Day. And I think he wore green. Hard to tell. Same yesterday. I don't remember about his other appearance.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Diana Ross is NOT going to be happy.


----------



## astrohip

An unaired pilot from 1964?!?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=502704104595865


----------



## HarleyRandom

The latest champ looks like my former pastor. We lost her to a different church during the pandemic. One Sunday we were inside and the next there were no more in-person services until her replacement arrived.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I now realize that while Peter Brady wanted to be Major Andre instead of Benedict Arnold, Andre was just as much of a traitor.


----------



## mattack

I'm finally into the March episodes (been catching up).. and I think Ken's a lot more entertaining and just less stilted than he was at the very beginning. Also, multiple times, at the very beginning, they've done references to the previous episode INCLUDING with very tiny video segments. I don't remember Alex doing that, though of course I could just have forgotten it.
(I did miss about 2/3 of the ep that had


Spoiler



a big tie-breaker,


 due to breaking news coverage, but my station has started Jeopardy! reruns at ~4AM(*).. strangely only from a few MONTHS ago.. so I'll likely be able to catch it in a few weeks... and if the weekend reruns' dates are correct, a different ep I missed will be rerun soon.. yeah I keep track of it.. and I think these are the only times I've actually been able to see a missed episode.. well, assuming I actually get to.. though I've filled in VERY quick news break-ins via J! Archive info.)

(*) though sigh, yet another reason I don't get World News Now anymore, except for ~20 minutes most days of the week.. I think half an hour one day a week usually.


----------



## terpfan1980

Mayim is back next week, so it's time for me to put the show on ignore again.


----------



## astrohip

Good game Friday, all three contestants would have been a strong winner. If anyone had gotten FJ, they win.

I was stumped. I even said Pacifica, Atlantis, Arctica. Then I tried Mare... Mara, Maria, etc. The 1845 was a potent misdirect.

And I'm even going to ATL next week. D'oh!


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> Good game Friday, all three contestants would have been a strong winner. If anyone had gotten FJ, they win.
> 
> I was stumped. I even said Pacifica, Atlantis, Arctica. Then I tried Mare... Mara, Maria, etc. The 1845 was a potent misdirect.
> 
> And I'm even going to ATL next week. D'oh!


Pretty good week. Thursday's game was similar to Friday's except all three got the FJ question correct and they each ended up with scores over 20K. On Tuesday, just 3 triple stumper and 3 incorrect answers...until FJ when two of the three were incorrect.


----------



## sharkster

Happy to see Mayim again! I'm fine w/Ken, but I just like her a lot more so it was fun to have her back.


----------



## HarleyRandom

sharkster said:


> Happy to see Mayim again! I'm fine w/Ken, but I just like her a lot more so it was fun to have her back.


Thanks for the warning. The Oscars going over made me miss it last night. There were other reasons, but when the time finally came to watch TV there just wasn't enough time left.


----------



## skypros

I agree, If Mayim is hosting..... I am not watching!


terpfan1980 said:


> Mayim is back next week, so it's time for me to put the show on ignore again.


----------



## astrohip

I'm finding her a little more likeable this go-round. I've not been a big fan of hers, but she seems... better? Perhaps they coached her on some of her bad habits?

IAC, she's more watchable so far.


----------



## Worf

Or it could just be practice - it takes time to establish a routine in a role. And I suspect the whole time she was gone (filming Call Me Kat) might've helped as well. Would not surprise me if she went from the set back to the studio.

One wonders if Single Jeopardy is back .


----------



## heySkippy

Worf said:


> One wonders if Single Jeopardy is back .


Let's hope so. Gotta love the gnashing and wailing and angst from the Jeopardy intelligentsia.


----------



## astrohip

Worf said:


> One wonders if Single Jeopardy is back .


No, it's just Jeopardy now. 

She commented on this, and said she would stop saying Single Jeopardy.


----------



## Bruce24

Worf said:


> One wonders if Single Jeopardy is back .


Jeopardy! host Mayim Bialik has vowed never to use the term "Single Jeopardy!" again, after facing backlash from some of the show's dedicated fans.


----------



## Worf

heySkippy said:


> Let's hope so. Gotta love the gnashing and wailing and angst from the Jeopardy intelligentsia.


Yeah, that's kind of why I liked it. Too bad it's gone though. But I guess I'll continue to say it because it's fun now.


----------



## astrohip

Worf said:


> Yeah, that's kind of why I liked it. Too bad it's gone though.* But I guess I'll continue to say it because it's fun now.*


Like how I now say "Regular Virginia" or "West Virginia".


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> I'm finding her a little more likeable this go-round. I've not been a big fan of hers, but she seems... better? Perhaps they coached her on some of her bad habits?
> 
> IAC, she's more watchable so far.


I don't really have a problem with her but Ken is better, except that she wears these terrible glasses. The Harold Lloyd glasses don't look so bad as long as she's not looking right at us. The Clark Kent glasses just make her eyes look weird.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> I'm finding her a little more likeable this go-round. I've not been a big fan of hers, but she seems... better? Perhaps they coached her on some of her bad habits?
> 
> IAC, she's more watchable so far.


Sorry, I disagree. She may have seemed more tolerable her first day or two back, but she's back to all her old habits. She still has that incredibly annoying pause between the contestant's response, and her reply. It's brief, but noticeable. To the point a couple times you can see the contestant kinda pause themselves, like they're not sure what to do. _"Why doesn't she say correct or not?"_ probably going thru their mind.

And her sing-song voice is back. That lilted, tilted voice she uses most of the time is just not right for a Jeopardy host.


----------



## Worf

That delay is because she's waiting for the judge's verdict before responding. Even though she has the proper responses on her lectern, contestants may give answers that are close and the judges have to make a ruling. If you notice, it happens a lot on the questions regarding people's names - since the Jeopardy the proper response is the last name only (because if you use the full name, then if you get the first name wrong, you got the response wrong even if had you used the last name only, you would've gotten it correct).

But sometimes, when a name response is needed they do want the full name (hence the followup "more specifically'). But you should only ever give the last name unless prompted for more.

Problem is, it is such a stilted way of answering she might be relying more on judges to determine if the response was satisfactory or needs more.

On the other hand, she's a counterpoint to the stiffness many contestants seem to be - I understand nervous jitters, but a lot of the returning champions seem to be so robotic in their play her bubbly personality at least serves to avoid turning Jeopardy into a stuffy boring show. At the very least, I can imagine them squirming and saying "quit trying to break my concentration".

Though, I'd probably gather it worked, since Matt Amodio 2.0 unfortunately didn't make it to 5 days.


----------



## astrohip

I get that she's waiting on judge's rulings at times, but she does it so often, and with clues that don't seem to need any clarification, that it really creates a break in the game flow. And it's compounded by Ken rarely doing it, if at all.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I can't remember whether the glasses last night were the Clark Kent glasses from Tuesday. Because I would describe last night's as Buddy Holly glasses. They look terrible on her.

Her hairstyle this week has been cute, however.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> I get that she's waiting on judge's rulings at times, but she does it so often, and with clues that don't seem to need any clarification, that it really creates a break in the game flow. And it's compounded by Ken rarely doing it, if at all.


I wonder how often Ken just knows the answer, or is comfortable enough with what the judges ruling will be, that he doesn't bother waiting for it, whereas MB is frequently unsure and has to look over and get the thumbs up before proceeding.


----------



## astrohip

I was sorry to see Jackie go. She was a strong player. Surprised she couldn't come up with Stonewall Inn in time. You know she knew it.

Potentially strong new champ in Nell. Impressive breadth of knowledge, and good buzzer skills. With better wagering, she would have had a lock going into FJ.

Surprised no one knew "Radiator". And they're all too young to remember the _Rocket 88._


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> An unaired pilot from 1964?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=502704104595865


Anybody else watch the full show?
I liked that they already had a bit of fun with in the category name with "Unreal Estate."
There were a few cringes at times and definitely some rough edges.


----------



## sharkster

Aw crud! I missed it.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## waynomo

sharkster said:


> Aw crud! I missed it.  Sounds like fun.


I just watched it. It's available on YouTube until the 6th.


----------



## Bruce24

waynomo said:


> Anybody else watch the full show?
> I liked that they already had a bit of with in the category name with "Unreal Estate."
> There were a few cringes at times and definitely some rough edges.


While it is advertised as the pilot, they introduce a champion from the prior day.


----------



## sharkster

waynomo said:


> I just watched it. It's available on YouTube until the 6th.


Thank You so much! Wow, so many things here.

First of all, the sound when they hit the buzzer - Just NO!! yikes Also, I notice that they could hit the buzzer before he finished with the answer.

I'm pretty sure Art Fleming went on to do much better, although my memory sucks now, but that was pretty pretty pretty bad! For those who think Mayim is not a good host, check this out. 

Some of the ways they were expected to ask the questions were just so off from the way the answers were presented. That was bizarre. 

I also didn't get why she was the current champion if this was the pilot episode. The double Jeopardy thing was kind of odd, also, well just different I guess. I guess it really wasn't bad, as you had to be able to answer the question before you could get a chance at the double J, so that was kind of cool.


----------



## trainman

Bruce24 said:


> While it is advertised as the pilot, they introduce a champion from the prior day.


That was made up for the pilot presentation (because they knew they'd be introducing a returning champion most days).

Similarly, it seems extremely likely that they instructed the "contestants" to all miss the Final Jeopardy!, in order to demonstrate to the network that the show could still be entertaining and dramatic even if contestants didn't know all the material.


----------



## stevel

Art Fleming was as well-loved as Alex Trebek in the host role. I am sure I mentioned this upthread somewhere, but my brother and I attended a taping of Jeopardy! At NBC in New York, where Art gave us each an answer card after the show.


----------



## waynomo

stevel said:


> Art Fleming was as well-loved as Alex Trebek in the host role. I am sure I mentioned this upthread somewhere, but my brother and I attended a taping of Jeopardy! At NBC in New York, where Art gave us each an answer card after the show.


That's cool. Do you still have it?


----------



## stevel

waynomo said:


> That's cool. Do you still have it?


Sadly, no.


----------



## hapster85

Watching that pilot, the first thing I noticed was that the contestants didn't run the categories top to bottom. It all seems very crude by today's standards, of course, but was fun to watch.


----------



## pdhenry

With Don Pardo!


----------



## wmcbrine

"Doctor Dracula"?

Slightly harder than the modern game, what with (sometimes) having to actually construct a question, instead of just prepending "What is". But, not really as hard as I'd heard that the old version of the show was. I'd say that constructing the questions is most similar to the modern categories where you have to join two phrases into a coherent whole; maybe not quite as hard as that. And of course, there was a lot of pop culture that was before my time.


----------



## HarleyRandom

What I want to know is how the 4-time champ ranked the day she won so much money. All the lists of top one-day winnings have nothing but Austin Rogers and James Holzhauer.


----------



## waynomo

I don't suppose any of the actual early episodes are available. A quick google or two didn't come up with anything.

It would be interesting to compare the first aired episode to the pilot* and then subsequent season premiers. 

(How long did it take them to smooth out the rough edges?)


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

They aired some from the first season awhile back, The show was a disaster, you could buzz in as soon as question stared to be read.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> What I want to know is how the 4-time champ ranked the day she won so much money. All the lists of top one-day winnings have nothing but Austin Rogers and James Holzhauer.


I think she won ~$54,000 on her highest day. This list doesn't appear to be updated to show her result, but she would be about 43rd - 45th on the list.









Jeopardy list of records for single-game winnings | All Star


Who won the most money won on Jeopardy in a single day? Find the list of records for single-game winnings here.




allstar.co


----------



## trainman

waynomo said:


> I don't suppose any of the actual early episodes are available. A quick google or two didn't come up with anything.


Very, very few actual episodes of the Art Fleming version survive, for the same reason as a number of other game shows and talk shows from the era are gone -- there was thought to be zero rerun value after the shows aired, so neither NBC nor the producers wanted to pay for storage, and videotapes were expensive anyway (so the original masters were most likely taped over). The reason the pilot survives is because it ended up on black-and-white film instead of color videotape.

Two episodes that survive are the 2000th episode, from 1972 (which is available here, from a Game Show Network broadcast years back), and the final daytime episode, from early 1975. By the 2000th episode, the clue writing was a lot closer to the style you're used to.



Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> They aired some from the first season awhile back, The show was a disaster, you could buzz in as soon as question stared to be read.


To clarify, you're talking about the current version that premiered in 1984, as opposed to what waynomo is referring to, the original Art Fleming version that premiered in 1964. (By all accounts, every episode of the current version exists in a vault somewhere.)


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> I think she won ~$54,000 on her highest day. This list doesn't appear to be updated to show her result, but she would be about 43rd - 45th on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeopardy list of records for single-game winnings | All Star
> 
> 
> Who won the most money won on Jeopardy in a single day? Find the list of records for single-game winnings here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allstar.co


That puts her about sixth among those who didn't go on to win a lot of games. I stopped counting Amy Schneider when I realized she had several entries.


----------



## HarleyRandom

trainman said:


> neither NBC nor the producers wanted to pay for storage, and videotapes were expensive anyway (so the original masters were most likely taped over).


This happened to Johnny Carson.


----------



## Wil

HarleyRandom said:


> This [original video tapes taped over] happened to Johnny Carson


And, painfully to some, many of the early episodes of Doctor Who. Still searching those attics in Argentina.


----------



## stellie93

I saw an article that said Mayim was charged with something and will no longer host Jeopardy???
I hate to see her have trouble, but I'd be happy if Ken was the permanent host. Is this true???


----------



## terpfan1980

stellie93 said:


> I saw an article that said Mayim was charged with something and will no longer host Jeopardy???
> I hate to see her have trouble, but I'd be happy if Ken was the permanent host. Is this true???


Likely a click bait article but some of us can be hopeful that she winds up losing the job over to Ken Jennings

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hapster85

There was a rumor or something that said she was associated with something that she'd never heard of or something? Idk. Don't care. Didn't bother following whatever click bait headline it came from.


----------



## HarleyRandom

wmcbrine said:


> "Doctor Dracula"?
> 
> Slightly harder than the modern game, what with (sometimes) having to actually construct a question, instead of just prepending "What is". But, not really as hard as I'd heard that the old version of the show was. I'd say that constructing the questions is most similar to the modern categories where you have to join two phrases into a coherent whole; maybe not quite as hard as that. And of course, there was a lot of pop culture that was before my time.


Twice the contestant was not penalized for not phrasing in the form of a question, and once she was asked to.

I remembered the music when the categories were first shown after the curtain was opened.

Daily Doubles were actually three extra clues. When the category and amount were selected the person had to actually respond correctly before seeing the words "Daily Double" and responding to a separate clue.


----------



## HarleyRandom

sharkster said:


> Thank You so much! Wow, so many things here.
> 
> First of all, the sound when they hit the buzzer - Just NO!! yikes Also, I notice that they could hit the buzzer before he finished with the answer.


They should have reversed those sound effects. The buzzer would have been good for when they were out of time, and the doorbell when they "buzzed". Or would that have been annoying too?


----------



## sharkster

HarleyRandom said:


> They should have reversed those sound effects. The buzzer would have been good for when they were out of time, and the doorbell when they "buzzed". Or would that have been annoying too?


Hey, Harley! Well, its' probably just me. I tend to be triggered by obnoxious sounds, due to childhood horrors. I imagine if that sound was offensive to most it wouldn't be part of the show. So, I just figure it's me.


----------



## HarleyRandom

sharkster said:


> Hey, Harley! Well, its' probably just me. I tend to be triggered by obnoxious sounds, due to childhood horrors. I imagine if that sound was offensive to most it wouldn't be part of the show. So, I just figure it's me.


I got used to it, but I know how it is. I'm also bothered by loud noise.


----------



## sharkster

HarleyRandom said:


> I got used to it, but I know how it is. I'm also bothered by loud noise.


 

One thing about the current eps that bugs me is that, during the initial bit where they introduce the contestants, that banging music is WAY louder than the dialogue. I like to hear where they are from and what they do. Fortunately, in the middle where she talks to them, she repeats all that.

Last night's ep was something else! I mean, it was good but a bit of a blood bath. I love it when they have very high scores.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I liked Mayim's jacket last night. I want pajamas like that.


----------



## HarleyRandom

sharkster said:


> One thing about the current eps that bugs me is that, during the initial bit where they introduce the contestants, that banging music is WAY louder than the dialogue.


Your speakers must be different from mine.


----------



## sharkster

HarleyRandom said:


> Your speakers must be different from mine.


Oh, could that be it? I notice that whichever tv I'm watching, and not just this show but others, the "background" music is really loud and seems more in the foreground. It is louder than any given dialogue. Granted, I have some hearing problems including extreme tinnitis. But I just wish you could turn off background music and just hear dialogue. That would be the best tv feature ever!


----------



## HarleyRandom

sharkster said:


> Oh, could that be it? I notice that whichever tv I'm watching, and not just this show but others, the "background" music is really loud and seems more in the foreground. It is louder than any given dialogue. Granted, I have some hearing problems including extreme tinnitis. But I just wish you could turn off background music and just hear dialogue. That would be the best tv feature ever!


I bought the cheapest TV I could find so the speakers likely aren't that great, and the last thing I want is the noise I hear coming from car stereos.


----------



## HarleyRandom

hapster85 said:


> Watching that pilot, the first thing I noticed was that the contestants didn't run the categories top to bottom. It all seems very crude by today's standards, of course, but was fun to watch.


I meant to say one other thing. I recall the clues being far more wordy, and in this episode, it was more like today.

I didn't start watching until 1986 because I remembered the clues being really hard and not interesting.


----------



## waynomo

sharkster said:


> Oh, could that be it? I notice that whichever tv I'm watching, and not just this show but others, the "background" music is really loud and seems more in the foreground. It is louder than any given dialogue. Granted, I have some hearing problems including extreme tinnitis. But I just wish you could turn off background music and just hear dialogue. That would be the best tv feature ever!


Have you tried using the closed captions?


----------



## astrohip

sharkster said:


> But I just wish you could turn off background music and just hear dialogue. That would be the best tv feature ever!





waynomo said:


> Have you tried using the closed captions?


If I'm not wearing my assistive hearing devices (which means I'm effectively deaf), but I want to watch something, Jeopardy is a good show to watch. There's not much dialog, and captions are easy to follow (and usually well done on Jeopardy). Unlike a sitcom or drama, where the tone of the voice gives additional info on the scene (even if I'm reading captions, I can hear the dialog and tone). With Jeopardy, all you need is the words. Hit MUTE, turn on captions.

Except for those darn Audio Daily Doubles.😩


----------



## TonyTheTiger

DW's cow-orker is a contestant tonight. Her name is Abigail - and that's about all I know!


----------



## wmcbrine

sharkster said:


> Oh, could that be it? I notice that whichever tv I'm watching, and not just this show but others, the "background" music is really loud and seems more in the foreground. It is louder than any given dialogue.


Have you heard of this?









Roku Applies Speech Recognition AI to Make Too-Quiet Dialogue Audible - Voicebot.ai


Roku has deployed its speech recognition AI to solve the issue of people speaking too quietly in movies and television..




voicebot.ai


----------



## waynomo

Also @sharkster 's problem could be an issue of sound not being adjusted correctly if using some variety of 5:1 system. Speech is mostly in the center channel. If the system isn't balanced properly that could cause problems.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

TonyTheTiger said:


> DW's cow-orker is a contestant tonight. Her name is Abigail - and that's about all I know!



Sorry about her luck. Mattea is pretty strong.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Mayim wears such nice looking outfits but she won't wear nice looking glasses.


----------



## sharkster

I really like the current champ.

Next week Ken Jennings is back. While I don't dislike him at all, I will miss Mayim.


----------



## terpfan1980

sharkster said:


> I really like the current champ.
> 
> Next week Ken Jennings is back. While I don't dislike him at all, I will miss Mayim.


I saw a commercial that had Ken mentioned as hosting next Monday so I will return to watching again.

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stellie93

I wouldn't stop watching Jeopardy if the worst guy in the world was the host, but it will be nice to have Ken back.


----------



## terpfan1980

stellie93 said:


> I wouldn't stop watching Jeopardy if the worst guy in the world was the host, but it will be nice to have Ken back.


I saw an article the other day that notes that Mayim Bialik's ratings are well under those that are delivered by Ken Jennings. She obviously is irritating plenty of fans of the show and bringing down enjoyment that they would otherwise have.


----------



## astrohip

Wasn't that an Ukraine clue today (Monday)? Surprised they didn't show the "this episode was taped on Feb 8" disclaimer.

Really surprised only one person got FJ, although I'm thrilled it was Mattea. She's a pleasure to watch compete.

I'll spoiler it, but you shouldn't be reading this thread if you haven't seen the current day's J


Spoiler



Cow. Latin. Three letter word of the year in 2021.

Cow in Spanish is Vaca. Spanish & Latin are cousins. Vac? Vax!


----------



## Wil

terpfan1980 said:


> Mayim Bialik's ratings are well under those that are delivered by Ken Jennings


I don't think there's any doubt that Ken Jennings would be a more popular choice. But somebody at Sony has never liked him; I can't get a specific read on it from anybody close but it seems clear it's not the production staff and maybe not even STP (there are definitely different opinions but it's not a polarized thing ); it's Sony.


----------



## terpfan1980

Wil said:


> I don't think there's any doubt that Ken Jennings would be a more popular choice. But somebody at Sony has never liked him; I can't get a specific read on it from anybody close but it seems clear it's not the production staff and maybe not even STP (there are definitely different opinions but it's not a polarized thing ); it's Sony.


Sony isn't that stupid, I don't think, that they would stand in the way of the show being profitable. Not saying they might not go with someone else, but at this point he is a proven commodity and he continues to bring in much higher ratings than she does. Unless they have someone else ready to take over that can keep the ratings up, it seems they will have to get over it.


----------



## hapster85

Ken is good. I also enjoy Mayim's enthusiasm and energy. I guess that's off-putting to some, because it's so different from what Alex brought to the show, but I like it. I'd be happy if they continued utilizing both of them, but I doubt that happens.

Hopefully, they'll decide on _somebody_ before the end of the season. Assuming, of course, that they are actively looking.


----------



## HarleyRandom

stellie93 said:


> I wouldn't stop watching Jeopardy if the worst guy in the world was the host, but it will be nice to have Ken back.


I didn't stop for Dr. Oz though I lost the Bill Whitaker episodes off my Roamio for some reason.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Wasn't that an Ukraine clue today (Monday)? Surprised they didn't show the "this episode was taped on Feb 8" disclaimer.


I don't think there was any disclaimer necessary. It was just a historical geography clue that wouldn't be affected by the events of the current war.


----------



## stellie93

Is the Tournament of Champions coming soon?


----------



## pdhenry

stellie93 said:


> Is the Tournament of Champions coming soon?


November.








'Jeopardy!' Star Ken Jennings Just Confirmed Important News About Next Tournament of Champions


Amy Schneider was the first to reveal this exciting update.




www.goodhousekeeping.com


----------



## astrohip

Deleted. What @pdhenry said, if I had seen there was another page. 🙄


----------



## stellie93

I was hoping for May, but it should be awesome if everyone is in it. 🆙


----------



## HarleyRandom

I keep hearing people are guaranteed a slot if they win five games, but it depends on the number of five-game winners. On the other hand, if there are too many who only won four, that does make sense.


----------



## Bruce24

HarleyRandom said:


> I keep hearing people are guaranteed a slot if they win five games, but it depends on the number of five-game winners. On the other hand, if there are too many who only won four, that does make sense.


The TOC also includes winners of special tournaments, this year College and Professors. Here is a link to the list of people who currently qualify:

Jeopardy! - TOC Tracker


----------



## hapster85

HarleyRandom said:


> I keep hearing people are guaranteed a slot if they win five games, but it depends on the number of five-game winners. On the other hand, if there are too many who only won four, that does make sense.


Even with some of the 15 slots taken by other tournament winners, as @Bruce24 mentioned, it would be a rarity for there to be too many 5 timers. I'm sure someone can check the stats to see if it's ever happened. In which case they would be ranked by earnings. Easy peasy.


----------



## Bruce24

hapster85 said:


> Even with some of the 15 slots taken by other tournament winners, as @Bruce24 mentioned, it would be a rarity for there to be too many 5 timers. I'm sure someone can check the stats to see if it's ever happened. In which case they would be ranked by earnings. Easy peasy.


They tell contestants that 5 day winners automatically make it to the TOC. I imagine if they went over 15 they would have the lower rated player play qualifying games to get down to 15.


----------



## pdhenry

They can add more players but I di sometimes wonder about the likelihood of having too many, given the comment to a 5-time winner that they're "guaranteed" to be in the tournament.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Don't they just schedule the TOC when they have about the right number of players that qualify? So it might be every year, or it might be 18 months, or however long it takes to get 15 qualified players. And qualified might mean 5 games, or it might allow for some 4-game winners as well, depending on the scheduling and the cutoff.


----------



## astrohip

’Jeopardy!’ Poll Makes It Clear Who Viewers Want As Full-Time Host


"Jeopardy!" is splitting the hosting duties between Ken Jennings and Mayim Bialik, but will one of them become the full-time host?




uproxx.com




_
“Of the [29,683] votes cast, Jennings took the lead with a majority of 70 percent with 20,885 votes — meanwhile, Bialik came in at 30 percent at 8,798 votes._


----------



## Worf

And the problem is that neither of them could do it full time. Ken has his own main gig and Jeopardy is his side gig (I think he also expressed he didn't want to move to LA). Mayim also has her main acting gig with Jeopardy being secondary.


----------



## hapster85

Worf said:


> And the problem is that neither of them could do it full time. Ken has his own main gig and Jeopardy is his side gig (I think he also expressed he didn't want to move to LA). Mayim also has her main acting gig with Jeopardy being secondary.


If you are referring to The Chase, Ken will not be in the upcoming season that begins in May. He does still have his podcast, however.


----------



## hapster85

Bruce24 said:


> They tell contestants that 5 day winners automatically make it to the TOC. I imagine if they went over 15 they would have the lower rated player play qualifying games to get down to 15.


From what I've been able to find online, it's happened once so far, in 2001. The players were ranked by earnings and the extras were pushed to the following year's tournament. So yes, 5 wins guarantees a spot.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Worf said:


> And the problem is that neither of them could do it full time. Ken has his own main gig and Jeopardy is his side gig (I think he also expressed he didn't want to move to LA). Mayim also has her main acting gig with Jeopardy being secondary.


With the way they film the show, there would be no reason for Ken to relocate his family to LA. He could buy/rent a second house and fly into LA for the weeks when they film. My understanding of the current schedule is they film five episodes a day, for two days back to back. And that's every other week. So Ken could fly into LA for a three-day stint every two weeks and that would be less business travel than lots of people do. I'm sure he could even negotiate in his deal that Sony would provide a private plane for those flights, making it that much easier for him.


----------



## Unbeliever

Jeopardy! omitted Tsien Hsue Shen (Qian Xuesen) in their clue about JPL's founders.

--Carlos "disappointed" V.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Have I posted this?

Exclusive trailer: Mayim Bialik overcame 'bananas year' to direct first film 'As They Made Us' (msn.com)


----------



## astrohip

Long, meandering intro by Ken. Didn't really need it. Just give us a line or two, and start the game.

Mattea got lucky that FJ wagering is a lost skill.


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> Long, meandering intro by Ken. Didn't really need it. Just give us a line or two, and start the game.
> 
> Mattea got lucky that FJ wagering is a lost skill.


I agree, much longer than usually, and unneeded. The only other time I wished he would just start the game was when they guy with the mohawk was winning and he felt he needed to talk mohawk each day.


----------



## astrohip

Really tough FJ today. I can see how they got there from here, but only in hindsight.

I though both the DD the guy missed were fairly easy. Quick & accurate math by Mattea on the final DD.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Long, meandering intro by Ken. Didn't really need it. Just give us a line or two, and start the game.





Bruce24 said:


> I agree, much longer than usually, and unneeded. The only other time I wished he would just start the game was when they guy with the mohawk was winning and he felt he needed to talk mohawk each day.


I often feel bad for the other contestants when the intro is all about how great the returning champion is. There's no need to do that at the start of the game. Just a line or two to set the stage and then jump right into the Jeopardy! round.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Long, meandering intro by Ken. Didn't really need it. Just give us a line or two, and start the game.


Yeah. It's never been like that.


astrohip said:


> Mattea got lucky that FJ wagering is a lost skill.


I have no idea what she was doing.

I've been meaning to say Mayim should try her glasses.


----------



## wmcbrine

Kinda surprised Mattea is still dominating as hard as she is, because I see gaps in her knowledge that I don't usually see in such a champion. (Mostly stuff that makes me think, "Ah, she's too young to remember that." But still.)


----------



## astrohip

Also, her buzzer speed isn't killer like some others. At eleven days, there is no doubt she is a worthy champion. But she does miss some easy ones, and is often beat on the buzzer. She's had some luck, such as her competitors missing DDs, and making some poor wagers.

Still... eleven games is nothing to sneeze at. And she is one of the most personable, and fun to watch, champions.


----------



## sharkster

I really like her a lot. 

But, yeah, some of the episodes lately have been nail-biters!


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> Really tough FJ today. I can see how they got there from here, but only in hindsight.


I was wondering if I could get it if I had a map of Africa with the names to help and several minutes. I don't think so.


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> I was wondering if I could get it if I had a map of Africa with the names to help and several minutes. I don't think so.


Doubt it (me, not you). I'm not sure I ever would have connected Ivory with Teeth. I knew "dent" was the Latin root, and couldn't figure out any African country, even with the size clue, that had that as part of its name, past or present.

Again, with hindsight... D'oh!

Happy 420 Day!


----------



## hapster85

Maybe they should just eliminate the host. Might as well get rid of the announcer, too. Just show their names and faces. No one cares where they're from. Theme song isn't needed either, just get right to the categories. With all of that gone, and no host to interview contestants, can probably add another category to both rounds. Players can just read the clues themselves and ring in as soon as they know it. Screen turns green for correct answers, or red for wrong answers. No more of that annoying "in the form of a question" nonsense, just blurt the answers. It was always just a gimmick anyway. Probably have time for an 8th category per round now.


----------



## astrohip

So the day after we talk about how Mattea isn't as dominant as some other super-champs, she does this...


----------



## waynomo

It will be interesting to see how she does in the TOC.


----------



## Worf

astrohip said:


> So the day after we talk about how Mattea isn't as dominant as some other super-champs, she does this...
> 
> View attachment 70911


Well, Sean's score was more trying to be "fancy" and do the Bounce without actually being able to do it properly. The Bounce only works if you're actually able to answer the question competently - and what I find is a lot of folks just do it assuming they can answer it and fail. Fine if no one got it, but if your competitors scoop the question up then it's time to abandon the strategy.

Mattea still does the traditional start at the top method and works her way through to the more difficult clues. Sean probably could've gone in if he didn't try to be greedy with the expensive clues. If your competitors are scooping your bounce, it's probably time to change strategy. Going top down isn't a bad idea, especially if perhaps you need to get your buzzer skill in - better to waste the low value clues than have your competition get ahead by scooping you.

ToC winners bounce successfully because they know they have the buzzer skills and the ability to answer practically any oddball clue given. If you get scooped all the time during Single Jeopardy p), perhaps skip doing it on Double Jeopardy..

Loni was doing quite well until she missed a few clues


----------



## waynomo

"Bounce"
Has that been adopted as a name for that method?


----------



## astrohip

Yes.



waynomo said:


> "Bounce"
> Has that been adopted as a name for that method?





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuck_Forrest#%22Forrest_Bounce%22


----------



## sharkster

My viewing of the show, over the decades, has been off and on for sure. Probably more off than on.

That said, I've never seen this final J scenario!

Loving Mattea, though, and will hope to see her continue to be successful.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah I've never seen that either. I was surprised they didn't give any statistics on it.


----------



## HarleyRandom

sharkster said:


> My viewing of the show, over the decades, has been off and on for sure. Probably more off than on.
> 
> That said, I've never seen this final J scenario!
> 
> Loving Mattea, though, and will hope to see her continue to be successful.


I've seen it many times.


----------



## trainman

stellie93 said:


> Yeah I've never seen that either. I was surprised they didn't give any statistics on it.


I wouldn't be surprised if, at the beginning of the Thursday show, Ken mentions how many times it had happened before. (I know it's not many!)


----------



## Bruce24

stellie93 said:


> Yeah I've never seen that either. I was surprised they didn't give any statistics on it.


The Jeopardy box score from yesterday said the last time this happened was Oct 13th 2020. I couldn't find a definitive link for the number of times this has happened, but prior to the 2020 occurrence it last happened in 2016.

While a bit off topic my searching did find that Jeopardy has ended 7 times with no winner in the Alex Trebek era.


----------



## sharkster

Yeah, that was the next thing I wondered - was there ever a game where everybody ended up in the red. Interesting, that!


----------



## That Don Guy

Bruce24 said:


> While a bit off topic my searching did find that Jeopardy has ended 7 times with no winner in the Alex Trebek era.


How many of those had nobody with any money going into Final Jeopardy? The only time I remember that happening was during the last Seniors Tournament. I also remember that the second episode of the first season had all three players going into Final Jeopardy, but they all bet everything and got it wrong.


----------



## Bruce24

That Don Guy said:


> How many of those had nobody with any money going into Final Jeopardy? The only time I remember that happening was during the last Seniors Tournament. I also remember that the second episode of the first season had all three players going into Final Jeopardy, but they all bet everything and got it wrong.


If you want to look it up, this list as a link to each game where you can see they scores at the end of each round. 

*Games With No Winner*

No.Ep.Aired DateNote*1*#2September 11, 1984The first-ever that nobody wins the game in the Alex Trebek era.*2*#151April 8, 1985*3*#1597July 9, 1991During Seniors Tournament QF #2.
The first-ever that nobody wins the game from the tournament.*4*#3116March 2, 1998During Celebrity Game.
The winner declares leader going into Final Jeopardy!*5*#3190June 12, 1998*6*#6539February 7, 2013During Teen Tournament SF #2.*7*#7216January 18, 2016The last time a 3-way loss occurred in the Alex Trebek era.
The second instance to feature returning co-champions as a rare occurrence only applying to champions previously unable to return, and the first time after the co-champion rule was disestablished early Season 31.

https://gameshows.fandom.com/wiki/Jeopardy!/Records_&_Statistics


----------



## Lady Honora

My brother pointed out something curious about the Daily Doubles recently. It seems like an awful lot of them have been in the third space in the first category.


----------



## stellie93

Do the writers know what the questions for the daily doubles are or do they just randomly put them in after the board is set up?


----------



## Worf

The computer randomly inserts the daily doubles according to some basic rules, like never in the first row (for obvious reasons), and never two in the same category. I don't think the host knows which squares are it until after the board is laid out - either on the lectern or maybe a little signal showing the clue is a daily double just before it's revealed to avoid inadvertent signalling to players.

That said, there probably is a small bias to putting them in the 3rd clue - the first clue is off limits, the second clue is a cheap clue so it's fairly easy and you don't want to make it an easy "gimme". The fourth and fifth clues, as the most expensive ones, you kind of want to give a chance to everyone to answer because it can allow for massive comebacks which make the game more exciting so you want the most expensive clues to allow it to let there be a chance of a come-from-behind victory. This leaves the 3rd clue as slightly more probable than the 4th, and slightly more probable than the 2nd or 5th. But that could be looking into things

At least, that's how it's supposed to be done. Technically the computer selects the categories as well (the clues are pre-positioned, allowing for a story to be told going downwards, as well as a general progression in difficulty from easier clues at the top to more difficult ones at the bottom). However it's obvious that some categories are linked, allowing for amusing wordplay, which leads me to believe that maybe the computer selects the board, and not categories.

I suppose the fun part is they never bothered putting up the privacy screens during Final Jeopardy. Little things.


----------



## waynomo

Worf said:


> I suppose the fun part is they never bothered putting up the privacy screens during Final Jeopardy. Little things.


Might be since they changed the spacing because of Covid.


----------



## astrohip

I knew the Roman Goddess of the Dawn, but who knew Sleeping Beauty had a name? I hate Disney categories, I don't think I've ever watched a Disney classic animated from start to finish. Terms of Endearment, but I knew the decade was way off. 

But I knew Richie Havens!


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> But I knew Richie Havens!


Kids these days! Sheesh.

I was surprised my wife didn't know who that was. She guessed Taj Mahal, which isn't really a bad guess.

She told me she has never seen Woodstock.


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> She told me she has never seen *Woodstock*.


Heresy!

I just re-watched it (albeit speeding thru a few parts) last month. TCM aired the Director's Cut as part of their "30 Days of Oscar". It was a day focused on musicals, I also re-watched *All That Jazz* and *Fiddler on the Roof*. Neither of which I had seen in 25+ years.


----------



## Turtleboy

Worf said:


> The computer randomly inserts the daily doubles according to some basic rules, like never in the first row (for obvious reasons), and never two in the same category


I've never heard this before. Do you have a source?


----------



## stellie93

When James Halzhauer played he would start with the bottom and try to build up his cash before he hit the double. It seemed to me that they started appearing in the last row more often then, keeping him from making a big wager.


----------



## trainman

Turtleboy said:


> Worf said:
> 
> 
> 
> The computer randomly inserts the daily doubles according to some basic rules...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard this before. Do you have a source?
Click to expand...

I agree with questioning this -- by all accounts I've ever read, the Daily Double locations are specifically selected in advance by the producers, not random. (And they're indicated on the host's clue sheet -- they're not a surprise to Ken/Mayim when they appear.)


----------



## loubob57

I didn't understand why Mattea didn't bet it all or at least all but $1. She couldn't lose with both the other contestants out.


----------



## astrohip

loubob57 said:


> I didn't understand why Mattea didn't bet it all or at least all but $1. She couldn't lose.


Not her style. She's one of the most conservative bettors I've seen for a super-champ. Rarely wagers big on FJ. And don't get me started on her DD wagering (even she admits it).

Her wagering style probably helps her streak continue, as she rarely bets enough to lose a large lead. But she's leaving huge amounts of money on the table. Her DD get rate is strong, and yet when she has a big lead, she still bets only $2K or $3K. That's when James would do the all-in move.


----------



## Worf

waynomo said:


> Might be since they changed the spacing because of Covid.


No, during Final Jeopardy they put up the privacy screens. During COVID the middle contestant has one of the left and right, while the contestants on the side just have one screen on the side that faces an opponent.

During that FJ round, with no other opponents, no screens were put up.


----------



## ej42137

astrohip said:


> But she's leaving huge amounts of money on the table.


As you also point out, conservative betting is extending her streak. "Huge amounts" assumes that she would always win; the amount she would have won by betting big during a single game is overshadowed by the amount she will win over the next game or two.

Holtzhauer was really good at getting doubles right, he would know everything and would get doubles right up until he had one bad day. Mattea is really good at not coming up with the wrong question; she knows what she knows but is perhaps more vulnerable to an answer she doesn't know the question for. IMO, knowing her own strengths, she is using the correct strategy to maximize winnings for herself.

It will be interesting to see how far her strategy takes her.


----------



## waynomo

I get the feeling she is good at deducing correct responses even though she doesn't necessarily know the answer. She has an excellent base of knowledge to pull from. 

Of course that could be her idiosyncratic way of answering. It almost always seems like she is making a wild guess. Of course that could be a lack of self confidence also.


----------



## astrohip

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517892887752675330


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> I knew the Roman Goddess of the Dawn, but who knew Sleeping Beauty had a name? I hate Disney categories, I don't think I've ever watched a Disney classic animated from start to finish. Terms of Endearment, but I knew the decade was way off.
> 
> But I knew Richie Havens!


I should have known because I saw a live-action version.

Also, the ABC TV series "Once Upon a Time" told many of those stories.

What I think of first when I hear the name Aurora is the beautiful operatic solos in one of the "Frozen" songs that Idina Menzel performs.


----------



## HarleyRandom

waynomo said:


> I get the feeling she is good at deducing correct responses even though she doesn't necessarily know the answer. She has an excellent base of knowledge to pull from.
> 
> Of course that could be her idiosyncratic way of answering. It almost always seems like she is making a wild guess. Of course that could be a lack of self confidence also.


Watson would tell us that's what he was doing.


----------



## HarleyRandom

A cello isn't tenor? A violin would be soprano, a viola an alto, and a bass a bass.


----------



## wmcbrine

HarleyRandom said:


> Watson would tell us that's what he was doing.


The best thing about Watson was the list of possible responses it put up each time. The first was often right, but the others tended towards the insane -- they were things that no human would ever say. It gave me a healthy disrespect for Watson, for all that I seem to be in the minority there.

I think Watson would've been absolutely destroyed in the categories that required, e.g., stringing together two or more things, but luckily for it, it never faced them IIRC.


----------



## waynomo

wmcbrine said:


> I think Watson would've been absolutely destroyed in the categories that required, e.g., stringing together two or more things, but luckily for it, it never faced them IIRC.


And the results probably would have been hysterical.


----------



## waynomo

I can't believe nobody has commented on today's game!

I thought it was one of the best games in awhile!

Also Mattea seems to be coming into her own! Of course I probably just jinxed her and she will lose tomorrow.

I perceived an edge in her buzzer skills also.


----------



## sharkster

Well, my airing was bizarre as hell! First, on the previous day's show, something weird was going on with ABC and the entire first segment was not there. Got in for the last half of Jeopardy and it was a little sketchy but got better and the rest of the episode went down well.

FF to this morning, as I turn on last night's episode, and the first segment was from yesterday (or another day - not sure as my memory doesn't work anymore, but it was the lady with the peace sign and the guy with the blue hair). I didn't totally realize what I was seeing and none of the questions even sounded familiar.

Going to commercial and then to the second segment of Jeopardy and it was Mattea and two new people. That was just a trip. I assume it was just some weird thing with the local ABC station (I guess?).

And, yeah, what a squeaker of a game this was!


----------



## waynomo

I'm wondering what others would bet in that situation where the leader has exactly double what the second place person has going in to FJ. I suppose if trying to maximize winnings you would bet enough so that if you miss and third gets it right you would still win. (Assuming second missed) If second bets all and gets it right and you don't it doesn't matter if you bet $1 or a million dollars. 

I guess $1 is reasonable. But once I'm betting more than zero, I would try to safely maximize my win.


----------



## heySkippy

waynomo said:


> I'm wondering what others would bet in that situation where the leader has exactly double what the second place person has going in to FJ.


I was thinking about that last night. I'm pretty sure I would have bet zero in her situation. I guess it would depend on the category.


----------



## DevdogAZ

heySkippy said:


> I was thinking about that last night. I'm pretty sure I would have bet zero in her situation. I guess it would depend on the category.


It depends on how confident you are in the category and your ability to deduce the correct answer within 30 seconds. If you're fairly certain you won't get it, then a $0 bet ensures you can't lose on FJ and at worst you'll go to a tiebreaker. But if you have some confidence in the category and your ability (as most people who have a lead going into FJ should), then it makes more sense to bet something because then you control your own destiny rather than hoping #2 gets it wrong or that you can beat them on the buzzer in the tiebreaker.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I didn't realize her name was Roach. We moved out of a house when I was child and Roaches moved in.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> I didn't realize her name was Roach. We moved out of a house when I was child and Roaches moved in.


Canada?


----------



## Bruce24

Another good game yesterday, at least between the two women, the guy not so much. Late in DJ I thought Mattea was in trouble when Renee got the DD right and went ahead, but then Mattea powered through most of the remaining question retake the lead going into final. With the scores being so close Mattea was forced to bet big in final and that paid off nicely for her. The only question Renee got wrong was the final jeopardy question.


----------



## Turtleboy

I would have gotten the same wrong answer.


----------



## sharkster

Loved the huge FJ bet. Was that her biggest day, in terms of $$$?


----------



## astrohip

Thank you Emerson, Lake & Palmer (Fri 4/29).


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Canada?


No.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Trivia, golf and crime: ABC launches new roster of game shows | TV Tabloid (tvpassport.com) 

Speculation, just speculation. But those who don't like Mayim can feel encouraged.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> Trivia, golf and crime: ABC launches new roster of game shows | TV Tabloid (tvpassport.com)
> 
> Speculation, just speculation. But those who don't like Mayim can feel encouraged.


Is there something in that article that should lead to encouragement that we didn't already discuss in this thread?


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> Is there something in that article that should lead to encouragement that we didn't already discuss in this thread?


I don't know. It's the first time I've seen anything suggesting it was happening.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> I don't know. It's the first time I've seen anything suggesting it was happening.


Suggesting what was happening? That Ken was leaving The Chase?


----------



## Howie

I was surprised the guy didn't know the Troy ounce question. I was yelling at him.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> Suggesting what was happening? That Ken was leaving The Chase?


I've never seen anything resembling an official statement about Ken hosting this show.


----------



## Unbeliever

Renée (Thursday) knows how to pronounce place names. Not only did she get Schuylkill right (and got a compliment), she also got Tijuana correct, pronouncing with 3 syllables (tee hua na) instead of the usual 4 syllables USA folks pronounce it. (tee ah hua na).

--Carlos V.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Andy Samberg played Mayim on this week's classic SNL episode. It was a show hosted by Zooey Deschanel with quirky women. I don't know who played Zooey but Kristen Wiig was Drew Barrymore and host Sofia Vergara as Fran Drescher.


----------



## HarleyRandom

The man who said the alphabet backwards made me think of Robin Williams as Mork.

And when they played it backwards it was quite close at times.


----------



## Regina

HarleyRandom said:


> Andy Samberg played Mayim on this week's classic SNL episode. It was a show hosted by Zooey Deschanel with quirky women. I don't know who played Zooey but Kristen Wiig was Drew Barrymore and host Sofia Vergara as Fran Drescher.


Abby Elliott played Zooey. I loved those sketches, especially Taran Killam as Michael Cera ("Michael, you're like a sister to me!")


----------



## HarleyRandom

Regina said:


> Abby Elliott played Zooey. I loved those sketches, especially Taran Killam as Michael Cera ("Michael, you're like a sister to me!")


Oh, that's right. I remember thinking about the cast and realizing she was the one who looked the most like someone.

And I remember now what Mayim said. "I'm a Jewish strawberry shortcake."


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> I've never seen anything resembling an official statement about Ken hosting this show.


There hasn't been any statement about Ken hosting Jeopardy! because that decision hasn't been made. But it was previously known that Ken wasn't joining the next season of The Chase (which starts this week and has likely already completed taping).


----------



## HarleyRandom

Lots of close calls, and then a runaway.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> Lots of close calls, and then a runaway.


And then today... 😵


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> And then today... 😵


I have 40 minutes before it even starts here. Also, I have other stuff to do before I even turn on the TV.

I've been meaning to say Mattea is so cute the way she comments when she messes up.


----------



## Turtleboy

She got so lucky today that her opponents didn’t know that gimme easy question


----------



## wmcbrine

"Permafrost" is not a "more specific" for "tundra".


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> And then today... 😵


OMG!!
I thought FJ was a triple get.

Sarah played really well. She seemed really quick on the buzzer and would have been a tough opponent going forward.


----------



## waynomo

wmcbrine said:


> "Permafrost" is not a "more specific" for "tundra".


Yeah, it is. I never would have thought to question the difference myself until your post.

The clue.

"Ground that's frozen year round is called this. For research in Alaska, the Army Corps of Engineers built a tunnel in it."

Permafrost is a feature of tundra which I wouldn't have known if I hadn't googled "tundra vs permafrost."





__





permafrost vs tundra - Google Search






www.google.com





There are several good explanations.

This is from a Jeopardy fan site:

"They are different – The Tundra is the surface – permafrost is a layer below the tundra, Ground that is permanently frozen. Tundra is not permanently frozen. You can’t ‘tunnel’ in the Tundra."


----------



## vman41

Today's FJ illustrates the basic character of trivia: you can know a million things but still draw a blank at any time. I wonder if Mattea has watched the entire 80 year old movie or just seen clips of the opening.


----------



## Regina

Thursday's challenger is a teacher at my Alma mater .. she represented our school well!


----------



## pdhenry

waynomo said:


> This is from a Jeopardy fan site:
> 
> "They are different – The Tundra is the surface – permafrost is a layer below the tundra, Ground that is permanently frozen. Tundra is not permanently frozen. You can’t ‘tunnel’ in the Tundra."


Which suggests that permafrost is distinct from tundra, not a more specific version.


----------



## Bruce24

pdhenry said:


> Which suggests that permafrost is distinct from tundra, not a more specific version.


When I watched the show last night was confused why he said be more specific so I looked I googled definitions and got these, which then made sense to me. 

tun·dra

a vast, flat, treeless Arctic region of Europe, Asia, and North America in which the subsoil is permanently frozen:
per·ma·frost

a thick subsurface layer of soil that remains frozen throughout the year, occurring chiefly in polar regions:


----------



## Turtleboy

vman41 said:


> Today's FJ illustrates the basic character of trivia: you can know a million things but still draw a blank at any time. I wonder if Mattea has watched the entire 80 year old movie or just seen clips of the opening.


Some people play a game by trying to guess Final Jeopardy based on the category alone before seeing the clue. 20th Century movies is likely to be Citizen Kane.


----------



## wmcbrine

vman41 said:


> Today's FJ illustrates the basic character of trivia: you can know a million things but still draw a blank at any time. I wonder if Mattea has watched the entire 80 year old movie or just seen clips of the opening.


I was thinking "Ugh... that Rosebud sled movie... what's it called?" But I got there in time.  Meanwhile, of course, this was playing in my head:


----------



## waynomo

Turtleboy said:


> Some people play a game by trying to guess Final Jeopardy based on the category alone before seeing the clue. 20th Century movies is likely to be Citizen Kane.


It would be interesting to know how many times something related to Citizen Kane has been a clue on Jeopardy.


----------



## waynomo

waynomo said:


> "They are different – The Tundra is the surface – permafrost is a layer below the tundra, Ground that is permanently frozen. Tundra is not permanently frozen. You can’t ‘tunnel’ in the Tundra."


And to be clear the quote I selected probably isn't the best one. I believe that Tundra is the overall biome which includes permafrost.


----------



## Bruce24

waynomo said:


> It would be interesting to know how many times something related to Citizen Kane has been a clue on Jeopardy.


at least 4 times in Final since Nov 2016.
Yesterday +
*Today's Final Jeopardy - November 27, 2019*
*Today's Final Jeopardy - March 5, 2018*
*Today's Final Jeopardy - November 2, 2016*


----------



## pdhenry

The local paper spoiled tonight's outcome on Facebook before the game aired in this market.


----------



## Bruce24

It was like they wrote that final question for Danielle. What a game for Mattea to lose. She answered 28 questions correctly (3 incorrect) vs. Danielle who answered 11 correctly (3 incorrect). Mattea found one of the DD and bet small as she mostly did and this time it cost her. Danielle found 2 DD questions got them both right and percentagewise made big bets. Congrats to Danielle for upending the champ and to Mattea for a great run. I personally don't expect Dainelle to be champ for long.


----------



## sharkster

pdhenry said:


> The local paper spoiled tonight's outcome on Facebook before the game aired in this market.


Yeah, I almost saw something on tv but got out fast, as soon as it showed a pic of Mattea. But it left me with a bad feeling. Between media stuff and the fact that some people have Jeopardy in the morning, whereas it airs at 7pm here (always has), I really play a lot of dodge.

I'll miss her a lot, but I feel good knowing that she will be good and, hopefully, have a good life. Looking forward to seeing her again in the champ series.

In other news, I saw that Mayim is back on Monday! 💖


----------



## astrohip

Bruce24 said:


> I personally don't expect Dainelle to be champ for long.


It was just a lucky set of circumstances that allowed her to win. I think her biggest challenge will be buzzer skills. Maybe she'll develop some 😵 .



sharkster said:


> In other news, I saw that Mayim is back on Monday! 💖


Fixed your emoji for ya'... 😩

😁


----------



## sharkster

astrohip said:


> It was just a lucky set of circumstances that allowed her to win. I think her biggest challenge will be buzzer skills. Maybe she'll develop some 😵 .
> 
> 
> Fixed your emoji for ya'... 😩
> 
> 😁


Oh now! I adore you but I also adore her.


----------



## terpfan1980

astrohip said:


> It was just a lucky set of circumstances that allowed her to win. I think her biggest challenge will be buzzer skills. Maybe she'll develop some 😵 .


True, but... Mattea had also had a lot of luck during her run. Her conservative betting was, as someone above notes, mostly what cost her this time. If she had gone with a larger bet vs. her typical $3000 for a Double Jeopardy, she could have widened her lead to make it impossible to catch her. Instead she went conservatively likely banking on the idea that she could / would still be able to get most of the remaining clues (buzz in for them) and maintain her lead that way.

I respect her for what she accomplished in the game but then am left thinking that she could have amassed much, much more in winnings if she wasn't playing so, uh, timidly, when it came to the bets she made.

In this case the opponent was quite lucky but may wind up being better than what we think as she settles into the game a bit. (Or could be wiped out immediately in the next game, that's part of the fun).

At the end of the show it was announced that Mayim Bialik is back hosting next week. That means I'll be ignoring the show again (mostly) and won't watch to see what happens.


----------



## jcwik

I have really enjoyed Mattea and will be sad to see her go. Who in the world would have known last night's final jeopardy except for someone from Georgia? I did recognize the name of the airport after they said it, but sure didn't know it. I think the contestant who didn't know Citizen Kane would have been much better going forward, but we'll never know. Look forward to TOC.


----------



## astrohip

jcwik said:


> Who in the world would have known last night's final jeopardy except for someone from Georgia?


Coke led to Atlanta. Race track meant a big piece of land. Something big, named after two people? Bingo!

It's a monstrous airport, always ranked one of the busiest in the country. Well known to people who fly. It did take me almost the entire 30 seconds to work it out. Well, 10 seconds to work it out, then 19 seconds to remember both their names.


----------



## pdhenry

jcwik said:


> Who in the world would have known last night's final jeopardy except for someone from Georgia? I


The Coca Cola factory part of the clue suggested Atlanta, but I didn't think of the airport. It might have been a reasonable guess.


----------



## DevdogAZ

pdhenry said:


> The local paper spoiled tonight's outcome on Facebook before the game aired in this market.


And you posting it here spoiled it for me.


----------



## pdhenry

I've been chastised not to read this thread after noon on a weekday if I haven't seen that day's episode. I posted about it the day after. That's on you.


----------



## DevdogAZ

pdhenry said:


> I've been chastised not to read this thread after noon on a weekday if I haven't seen that day's episode. I posted about it the day after. That's on you.


You didn't post about it the day after. You posted yesterday, around 7 pm PDT (this stupid new software doesn't show actual post times), and the show aired yesterday.

I could see if you were going to actually discuss the show, that would make sense. But to come here and complain about being spoiled while you're doing exactly what you were complaining about seems kind of pointless.


----------



## astrohip

deleted


----------



## astrohip

deleted


----------



## astrohip

_[I sure miss the delete thread option]_

Seems to me we have two options. Being a collegial group, we could agree to:
1) Not post any spoilers until after a certain time, or
2) Not read this thread until you've watched that day's show

Actually, there's a third: Keep doing what we're doing.


----------



## pdhenry

DevdogAZ said:


> You didn't post about it the day after. You posted yesterday, around 7 pm PDT (this stupid new software doesn't show actual post times), and the show aired yesterday.


Ok, you're right. 

This thread is rife with spoilers from someone(s) who watch at noon and go on to talk about the outcome. I've learned long ago not to open this thread until I've seen that day's episode. 

I put my local paper posting the outcome on Facebook before it had aired in this market (I saw it around 7:35 when Jeopardy airs at 7:30) in a different category.


----------



## Unbeliever

DevdogAZ said:


> (this stupid new software doesn't show actual post times),


Hover over the date string to display actual post time in your local TZ:










--Carlos V.


----------



## heySkippy

IMO if you click on this thread before being caught up on the show, you forfeit any and all reasonable right to ***** [insert noun defining a female dog, wolf, fox, or otter here] about spoilers.


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> This thread is rife with spoilers from someone(s) who watch at noon and go on to talk about the outcome.


Hey, I resemble that remark!

I've been trying to not be so blatant about it. I didn't say a word about Mattea, for example. And I've even spoilerized a few comments, when appropriate.

Having said that, there are still times a spoiler is going to be posted. Agree, best not to read unless caught up.


Edit: Noon?!? How about 11:30am Central. Heck, those West Coasters are still eating their avocado toast breakfasts. 😁


----------



## astrohip

Ken is taking off for a few months! Good news for @sharkster, sad news for the rest of America.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522984185668927488


----------



## stellie93

I hope Ken is doing the Champions thing. They both mention it like they're going to be there. Or maybe Ken will be in it?


----------



## astrohip

stellie93 said:


> I hope Ken is doing the Champions thing. They both mention it like they're going to be there. Or maybe Ken will be in it?


I can't imagine a scenario where he's in it.

If it's Prime Time, Mayim hosts it. If it's during the regular season, Ken has a shot at it.


----------



## astrohip

jcwik said:


> Who in the world would have known last night's final jeopardy except for someone from Georgia?


Turns out not very many. Even the J-Board get rate is only 39%. It's rare to have one under 50% with that group.

I guess my familiarity with the airport (I fly there 2-3 times a year) made it seem easy to me.


----------



## HarleyRandom

pdhenry said:


> Ok, you're right.
> 
> This thread is rife with spoilers from someone(s) who watch at noon and go on to talk about the outcome. I've learned long ago not to open this thread until I've seen that day's episode.
> 
> I put my local paper posting the outcome on Facebook before it had aired in this market (I saw it around 7:35 when Jeopardy airs at 7:30) in a different category.


And I forgot that it was late when I started watching so I went to bed and finished watching last night. 

So I came here before I watched. But at least I knew what to expect.


----------



## jcwik

pdhenry said:


> The Coca Cola factory part of the clue suggested Atlanta, but I didn't think of the airport. It might have been a reasonable guess.


I figured Atlanta and have been in that very busy airport many times, but to come up with those names--no. Of course I've heard them, but sure didn't think of them in that time.


----------



## pdhenry

I had to cancel a trip to Atlanta for this weekend so that may have helped.


----------



## hapster85

stellie93 said:


> I hope Ken is doing the Champions thing. They both mention it like they're going to be there. Or maybe Ken will be in it?


I don't think Ken is eligible to compete now that he's been behind the curtain.


----------



## waynomo

Pretty sure Ken stated he was done with competing after the last tournament he was in. (the one with Brad & James and which was while Alex was still alive) 

Of course never say never, but he certainly has nothing left to prove.


----------



## Bruce24

waynomo said:


> Pretty sure Ken stated he was done with competing after the last tournament he was in. (the one with Brad & James and which was while Alex was still alive)
> 
> Of course never say never, but he certainly has nothing left to prove.


It was called the Jeopardy! GOAT tournament...once you're the greatest of all time, if you continue to compete there is no place to go but down.


----------



## trainman

Here's an example of something I think Mayim really needs to be better at, from Monday's show.

Clue: "This Big Mac entrepreneur: 'Work is the meat in the hamburger of life'"
Emily: Who is Roy Kroc?
Mayim: I'm sorry, no.
Karim: Who is Kroc?
Mayim: That's correct.

She really needed to say "That's correct, it's _Ray_ Kroc" (or something similar) to have that exchange fully make sense.

(This is aside from the fact that, historically, in a "wrong first name" situation, they've required the next contestant to say the correct first name, not just the last name. Not sure if it was Mayim or the producers making that call in this case.)


----------



## sharkster

trainman said:


> Here's an example of something I think Mayim really needs to be better at, from Monday's show.
> 
> Clue: "This Big Mac entrepreneur: 'Work is the meat in the hamburger of life'"
> Emily: Who is Roy Kroc?
> Mayim: I'm sorry, no.
> Karim: Who is Kroc?
> Mayim: That's correct.
> 
> She really needed to say "That's correct, it's _Ray_ Kroc" (or something similar) to have that exchange fully make sense.
> 
> (This is aside from the fact that, historically, in a "wrong first name" situation, they've required the next contestant to say the correct first name, not just the last name. Not sure if it was Mayim or the producers making that call in this case.)


Yeah, that was kind of strange. I knew it was Ray Kroc, and get why the first answer was wrong so I almost felt like he should have been asked to clarify by adding the correct first name. Or, like you said. The way it was left didn't seem right. I like Mayim, but I have a feeling something will be said from production so we don't see that again.

At least I don't think it made a difference on the ending, right?


----------



## Regina

Last night's game was terrible. So many wrong responses and so many answers that no one even tried to respond to. Disappointing!


----------



## astrohip

Today was just as bad. Combined with the host's sing-song voice and weird body twerks as she replies, and it's as close to unwatchable as J! ever gets.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I wonder if one of Monday's contestants was intentionally put on an episode hosted by Mayim because she was in the audience for "Blossom".


----------



## HarleyRandom

Kass Morgan wrote the novels that became the CW TV series "The 100".

That was a hard series for me watch but I liked the characters.


----------



## HarleyRandom

'Jeopardy' savors a run of super champions after host stumbles


Three of the five players with the longest winning streaks in the show's history have competed during the past seven months.




www.pbs.org


----------



## astrohip

Really sloppy games lately. This is what happens after a super-champ run. We get spoiled watching clue after clue get answered, and now we have "Go West young man" become a triple stumper sit & stare. Really?

I'm confused on the Euclid "equal circle" question:

_According to Euclid, equal circles are those for which either of these 2 measurements are equal--makes sense._

The correct answer was radius & diameter. But it seems to me "radius & circumference" is also correct. Is it not correct only because Euclid didn't say it, or because it's actually not correct?

Knew the FJ movie, couldn't think of the name.


----------



## kdmorse

astrohip said:


> I'm confused on the Euclid "equal circle" question:
> 
> _According to Euclid, equal circles are those for which either of these 2 measurements are equal--makes sense._
> 
> The correct answer was radius & diameter. But it seems to me "radius & circumference" is also correct*. Is it not correct only because Euclid didn't say it*, or because it's actually not correct?


Correct - his own writings basically say: "Equal circles are those whose diameters are equal, or whose radii are equal. ". Hence making that the only right answer, if the question is "According to Euclid".


----------



## hapster85

HarleyRandom said:


> I wonder if one of Monday's contestants was intentionally put on an episode hosted by Mayim because she was in the audience for "Blossom".


Don't think so. Once in the pool, the contestants are chosen at random, if memory serves. Monday's contestant having been at a Blossom taping in her youth would be a coincidence.


----------



## sharkster

As I age, unfortunately, I'm getting pretty stupid. No memory. Takes me a lot longer to figure things out, periodic confusions, etc. But I find that I am getting more right answers than a lot of them. Not the big champs or anything, but the rest and even a question here and there that nobody gets. 

The funny thing is, one of the things I enjoy, to make me think more, is crossword puzzles and that's where I've learned quite a few of the things that come up in Jeopardy answers.


----------



## Bruce24

sharkster said:


> But I find that I am getting more right answers than a lot of them. Not the big champs or anything, but the rest and even a question here and there that nobody gets.


While I get a high percent of questions right....I'm getting them right before a contestant provides the answer....I don't think I have the answer as quickly as these people are buzzing in.


----------



## sharkster

Bruce24 said:


> While I get a high percent of questions right....I'm getting them right before a contestant provides the answer....I don't think have the answer as quickly as these people are buzzing in.


That is where I would fail in many instances. Often, the stuff I know comes to me slowly these days.


----------



## DevdogAZ

hapster85 said:


> Don't think so. Once in the pool, the contestants are chosen at random, if memory serves. Monday's contestant having been at a Blossom taping in her youth would be a coincidence.


Also, it's highly unlikely the contestants would share that kind of information with the producers before arriving for the taping. At that point, the producers interview each of the contestants to try and find a good "get to know you" story they can tell and that's almost certainly when that info came out.


Bruce24 said:


> While I get a high percent of questions right....I'm getting them right before a contestant provides the answer....I don't think have the answer as quickly as these people are buzzing in.


That's the key to being a good J! player. You buzz in while you're still trying to think of the proper question and trust that it will come to you. If you wait to buzz in until your brain recalls the right question, you'll probably end up buzzing in about 3 times in the game.


----------



## astrohip

Ugh, another poor game. The number of sit & stares (AKA triple stumpers) is mind-boggling.

At least the champ knows math.


----------



## Worf

More like a case of someone trying to bounce and failing. 

Bouncing is a valid tactic if you know your stuff, else you're just wasting all the high valued clues and potentially running into a daily double before you're really prepared for them. It's like someone watched past contestants do it successfully and assume that's the winning strategy. It is, if you know what you're you're doing. Like at the Tournament of Champions. Or are really smart, like Matt Amodio (who didn't really bounce)

You can win big playing the traditional way, Mattea has demonstrated that. Bouncing and failing is just irritating.


----------



## astrohip

Worf said:


> More like a case of someone trying to bounce and failing.


Good point. I noticed the guy in the middle would pick the bottom row clue first, then sit and stare at it.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Am I the only one who is frustrated when she calls someone wrong on a close answer without explaining why?

Example: Answer = Ray Kroc. Position 3 answered with ROY Kroc. Bialik, obviously said 'No' and position two buzzed in and said 'Kroc'.

As last names are generally acceptable unless specifically stated in the answer, Bialik called it correct, but with no expalnation to the contestants or, for that matter, the audience.


----------



## astrohip

TonyTheTiger said:


> Am I the only one who is frustrated when she calls someone wrong on a close answer without explaining why?


She's just not as smooth and comfortable on stage as Ken. She does things like you point out, and at other times she adds a tidbit that no one was wanting. Her pauses are still evident, and destroy the players rhythms. 

And the little shrug/twist she does as she gives an answer, along with her sing-song reply... 🤬


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> She's just not as smooth and comfortable on stage as Ken. She does things like you point out, and at other times she adds a tidbit that no one was wanting. Her pauses are still evident, and destroy the players rhythms.
> 
> And the little shrug/twist she does as she gives an answer, along with her sing-song reply... 🤬


I always hate when a contestant answers their first question of the game and she makes some comment like, "And that puts you on the board." Usually it's only said when the other players have already answered a few so it comes across like "Oh, you've finally decided to join us" and also it's completely unnecessary since the audience can see the scores.


----------



## astrohip

So M Butterfly is not the same as Madame Butterfly. 

Please remember the category people. At least twice today someone gave a response outside of the cat. EX: DC Landmarks, tall building, it's not the Eiffel Tower. 😵 😩


----------



## terpfan1980

astrohip said:


> So M Butterfly is not the same as Madame Butterfly.
> 
> Please remember the category people. At least twice today someone gave a response outside of the cat. EX: DC Landmarks, tall building, it's not the Eiffel Tower. 😵 😩


I know - IT'S THE SPACE NEEDLE!
< bzzzzzt! >


----------



## sharkster

astrohip said:


> So M Butterfly is not the same as Madame Butterfly.
> 
> Please remember the category people. At least twice today someone gave a response outside of the cat. EX: DC Landmarks, tall building, it's not the Eiffel Tower. 😵 😩


Yeah, that was pretty funny though.  Me - scratching head...


----------



## HarleyRandom

Mayim shouldn't have given credit for "The Grinch". That was not the specific movie's name.


----------



## Bruce24

HarleyRandom said:


> Mayim shouldn't have given credit for "The Grinch". That was not the specific movie's name.


From the wiki

"How the Grinch Stole Christmas (also known as Dr. Seuss' How the Grinch Stole Christmas or simply The Grinch) is a 2000 American Christmas musical fantasy comedy-drama film co-produced and directed by Ron Howard and written by Jeffrey Price and Peter S. Seaman."


----------



## Wil

Bruce24 said:


> From the wiki
> "How the Grinch Stole Christmas (also known as Dr. Seuss' How the Grinch Stole Christmas or simply The Grinch) is a 2000 American Christmas musical fantasy comedy-drama film co-produced and directed by Ron Howard and written by Jeffrey Price and Peter S. Seaman."


"The Grinch" was not the title of the film released in the US but that description _was_ used in advertising. Does that make it the title? Maybe more relevant: "The Grinch" was used as the title in a few other countries, Australia for example and also in some countries for the video release even when the full title had been used in the theatrical release, e.g. in the UK and The Netherlands.

Would "The Thing" be accepted as the title for the 1951 Howard Hawks film "The Thing from Another World"?


----------



## Bruce24

Wil said:


> "The Grinch" was not the title of the film released in the US but that description _was_ used in advertising. Does that make it the title? Maybe more relevant: "The Grinch" was used as the title in a few other countries, Australia for example and also in some countries for the video release even when the full title had been used in the theatrical release, e.g. in the UK and The Netherlands.
> 
> Would "The Thing" be accepted as the title for the 1951 Howard Hawks film "The Thing from Another World"?


You have to ask the producers of Jeopardy who provide the host with a list of acceptable answers.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Some appalling betting in FJ tonight!


----------



## Worf

Bruce24 said:


> You have to ask the producers of Jeopardy who provide the host with a list of acceptable answers.


Judges too - they are the ones who make final calls on whether a response is acceptable. And likely they would accept all forms of a movie's title because the contestant answering might've known the movie by one of the alternative titles. Unless the clue calls for a specific title in a region.

After all, every time a score adjustment in the player's favor is made, it's usually because the judges rejected a player's response but later research showed that it was an acceptable response. It happens, and usually it's a more obscure response that isn't commonly used. 

I think there was a case where the answer was only revealed to be correct after the episode aired and a bunch of people wrote in complaining about it that forced them to research the matter further. This was, of course, back before the Internet was widely available.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TonyTheTiger said:


> Some appalling betting in FJ tonight!


Totally agree. If you're in first with $16k and second place has $14k, how do you bet just $8k? And if you're in second with $14k and first place has $16k, how do you bet $5k? Second should have won with a proper bet there? And first is extremely lucky to win with such a tentative bet.

Also, was that the easiest FJ answer of all time? Has to be pretty close.


----------



## Worf

Anyone notice that during the FJ Think music, they now put the category of the clue above the clue now? I always had to rewind to get the category.

Only took what, 38 seasons?


----------



## Lady Honora

I had to do the same thing if I was late getting back from the kitchen for FJ. I'm glad they finally did it.


----------



## sharkster

As I was reading the thread I was at the end of viewing last night's episode. Had to RW to notice the FJ category thing above the answer. Don't know why I didn't notice it as I watched. d'oh!

I like the current champion.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Worf said:


> Anyone notice that during the FJ Think music, they now put the category of the clue above the clue now? I always had to rewind to get the category.
> 
> Only took what, 38 seasons?


I was going to mention that.


----------



## astrohip

Surprised FJ was only 1/3. I didn't know Lake Baikal was in Siberia, but I knew it was close. And "Lake Baikal" comes up so often as a clue, all contestants should know it.

Same with Ivy League and Seven Sister colleges. All. The. Time. Study them. And what state they're in.

My latest irritation is how the current host often repeats the answer, adding a first name. Isn't "correct" enough?


----------



## sharkster

From last night's episode one bit of aside - the contestant in the center position had THE most amazing voice. I'm with Mayim that I could listen to him all day. There are a handful of people who have such a voice and it always amazes me. If he ever decides to change careers, he could go far with just his voice.


----------



## astrohip

Game of attrition today. All the DD missed, poor wagering, and so many missed clues and TS.

Ryan seemed off today. He kept wiping his brow, and he was nowhere near his usual self. Missed some easy ones. Maybe not feeling well, or maybe the taping schedule is getting to him. Nonetheless, he now enters the pantheon of double-digit game winners.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> My latest irritation is how the current host often repeats the answer, adding a first name. Isn't "correct" enough?


And what if they leave out the all-important middle initial?


----------



## HarleyRandom

sharkster said:


> From last night's episode one bit of aside - the contestant in the center position had THE most amazing voice. I'm with Mayim that I could listen to him all day. There are a handful of people who have such a voice and it always amazes me. If he ever decides to change careers, he could go far with just his voice.


There has been at least one contestant in recent weeks I felt similarly about.

Unfortunately, you move on because on knowledge, not looks or personality or voice.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> And what if they leave out the all-important middle initial?


Mayim has you covered there also.

Yesterday (Wed May 25), DJ round, "My Name is Stephen" category, $400:
*
A university in Nacogdoches as well as a state capital bear the name of this Texan *

Contestant answered "Austin". She replied "Correct, Stephen F. Austin".


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Mayim has you covered there also.
> 
> Yesterday (Wed May 25), DJ round, "My Name is Stephen" category, $400:
> 
> *A university in Nacogdoches as well as a state capital bear the name of this Texan *
> 
> Contestant answered "Austin". She replied "Correct, Stephen F. Austin".


That's what I was referring to.


----------



## getbak

astrohip said:


> Mayim has you covered there also.
> 
> Yesterday (Wed May 25), DJ round, "My Name is Stephen" category, $400:
> 
> *A university in Nacogdoches as well as a state capital bear the name of this Texan *
> 
> Contestant answered "Austin". She replied "Correct, Stephen F. Austin".


As Bobby Hill said when he saw the monument to Stephen F. Austin, "Is that the bionic guy or the wrestler?"


----------



## Worf

astrohip said:


> Game of attrition today. All the DD missed, poor wagering, and so many missed clues and TS.
> 
> Ryan seemed off today. He kept wiping his brow, and he was nowhere near his usual self. Missed some easy ones. Maybe not feeling well, or maybe the taping schedule is getting to him. Nonetheless, he now enters the pantheon of double-digit game winners.


Yeah, this is a terrible game. Given it's Thursday, it would mean it's a late afternoon taping - so it would be around 4PM or so on a day he started at 7AM. We don't know which day (they tape 3 days consecutively per week now) so it could be the third taping day of the week before he gets a few days to rest. Every contestant shows up in the morning and waits their turn, being a part of the audience until it's their time. So yeah, Ryan would've been there since 7AM on 3 consecutive days through 6PM or so 

Even though there's an advantage to being a winner, it's also a game of stamina, and the fact that the set is generally cold makes it just that much harder.


----------



## Bruce24

Worf said:


> (they tape 3 days consecutively per week now)


I'm pretty sure I recently read they for regular seasons matches there are 230 episodes a year, taped over 46 days which are scattered over 23 weeks where they tape on two days. Is the 3 days a week new?


----------



## HarleyRandom

Worf said:


> Yeah, this is a terrible game.


Well, I'm glad I missed it. Can someone tell me if it is available free anywhere? I'm not paying for any streaming services.

Weather was the problem. I thought surely if one station was constantly doing weather bulletins the other one would not, but both areas had weather problems. Meanwhile, not even a drop of rain where I live.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

All eps can be found very easily on YouTube.


----------



## HarleyRandom

TonyTheTiger said:


> All eps can be found very easily on YouTube.


I didn't know that. I've checked there in the past, but it works now.

Celine Dion is the one who needs to sing more quietly.


----------



## terpfan1980

HarleyRandom said:


> I didn't know that. I've checked there in the past, but it works now.
> 
> *Celine Dion* is the one who needs to sing more quietly.


Make that *Yoko Ono*.


----------



## HarleyRandom

terpfan1980 said:


> Make that *Yoko Ono*.


I don't know anything about her but I've heard.

I would like pajamas like Mayim's jacket on Friday.


----------



## HarleyRandom

HarleyRandom said:


> Well, I'm glad I missed it. Can someone tell me if it is available free anywhere? I'm not paying for any streaming services.
> 
> Weather was the problem. I thought surely if one station was constantly doing weather bulletins the other one would not, but both areas had weather problems. Meanwhile, not even a drop of rain where I live.


1:30 in the morning, so it turned out I didn't have to depend on YouTube to allow it.

I did remember to record but didn't check first.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Another close one!


----------



## sharkster

If I were to have placed a bet, I would have gone the other way.

Odd how everybody gave the same


Spoiler



incorrect response to FJ


----------



## astrohip

Wait until you see today's game. Those wagers!


----------



## HarleyRandom

The title of the Sinatra classic is actually "Theme from 'New York New York'". The lyrics to "New York New York" are "The Bronx is up and the Battery's down."


----------



## Worf

I can't believe for two days in a row Jeopardy's been messed up for me. I don't know what happened Wednesday, but I didn't get Jeopardy at all - some other channel got recorded instead. And today, well, Biden decided to interrupt Jeopardy, and we know how big of a sin that is. (What I don't get is why NBC decided to show Jeopardy from the beginning 25 minutes late...).


----------



## Regina

OMG! The bidding! When 1st and 2nd place are close (like the last few days), why in the WORLD is 3rd place risking everything? And 2nd place only needs to risk enough to be ahead of 1st place by $1 or $2, because if 1st place gets FJ correct, it doesn't matter ... I am just sick of 2nd and 3rd place risking everything! UGH!


----------



## Bruce24

Worf said:


> I can't believe for two days in a row Jeopardy's been messed up for me. I don't know what happened Wednesday, but I didn't get Jeopardy at all - some other channel got recorded instead. And today, well, Biden decided to interrupt Jeopardy, and we know how big of a sin that is. (What I don't get is why NBC decided to show Jeopardy from the beginning 25 minutes late...).


For me the local CBS station put up a graphic telling me to change to another channel to watch Jeopardy because of the Biden conference. Of course I didn't see that until a couple of hours later when I went to watch the recording. Since I'm not one to bother trying to find it on youtube, I just looked at the boxscore and noticed it was probably a good game up until final. There were just 3 triple stumpers and and 3 wrong answers on the first two rounds. Whoever Tom was didn't get anything wrong until the final question.


----------



## Bruce24

Regina said:


> OMG! The bidding! When 1st and 2nd place are close (like the last few days), why in the WORLD is 3rd place risking everything? And 2nd place only needs to risk enough to be ahead of 1st place by $1 or $2, because if 1st place gets FJ correct, it doesn't matter ... I am just sick of 2nd and 3rd place risking everything! UGH!


I totally agree, while I like Ryan, his final jeopardy bidding drives me nuts. While he has won 15 games and at least one them was because of his unconventional betting, there have been several games including last nights where if he and the 2nd place player had gotten the final question right, he would have gone home. 

In general he is very conservative with his bidding which has cost him, he has averaged $18.6K/win vs. $24.4K for Mattea, $34.5K for Amy and $40K for Matt....None of them coming close to James Holzhauer $77K/win.


----------



## pdhenry

I found Thursday's Jeopardy on YT this morning. But I wouldn't delay...


----------



## sharkster

Dammit. I usually cruise through the guide and when I see Jeopardy on at 9pm, instead of 7pm (due to sports), I add at least 30 minutes. I missed this one and, of course, the recording cut as they were starting FJ.

Going to YT, hopefully, to see FJ. argh


----------



## HarleyRandom

Worf said:


> I can't believe for two days in a row Jeopardy's been messed up for me. I don't know what happened Wednesday, but I didn't get Jeopardy at all - some other channel got recorded instead. And today, well, Biden decided to interrupt Jeopardy, and we know how big of a sin that is. (What I don't get is why NBC decided to show Jeopardy from the beginning 25 minutes late...).


I was fortunate that my usual station, which is NBC, did air it. And NBC has nothing to do with "Jeopardy". Like me, you must have an NBC station airing the show.

I recorded Kimmel and was afraid I had lost him when coverage was still going on. It was ending.

But I checked to see how much I would have lost, and Biden came on at the very start on the other station.


----------



## sharkster

Worf said:


> I can't believe for two days in a row Jeopardy's been messed up for me. I don't know what happened Wednesday, but I didn't get Jeopardy at all - some other channel got recorded instead. And today, well, Biden decided to interrupt Jeopardy, and we know how big of a sin that is. (What I don't get is why NBC decided to show Jeopardy from the beginning 25 minutes late...).


In my market it's been basketball, or maybe sometimes another sport, and then they will air the show at 9pm, instead of 7pm. The problem with that is that you have to make sure to go in and extent the recording time on those later airings.

I was looking ahead on the 'To Do' for my Tivo and it looked like 2 or 3 of the episodes for next week weren't even scheduled to record! I don't know what that was about. They showed as new. You'd think they would have this stuff dialed down by now. I guess I'm fortunate to have time on my hands to spend time, pretty much every day, going through schedules and 'to do', etc, to make sure Tivo isn't screwing up the shows I have on Pass.

Then, you see shows that are NOT shown as new (other shows) that it schedules to record. Annoying as hell!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Ryan has made some very unconventional wagers in FJ when it's not a runaway. Obviously they've worked out for him due to the challenger missing the question, but they were really stupid bets based on smart strategy and percentages. If you've got $22k and the challenger has $18k, I'm not sure how you think betting $3,500 makes any sense.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> Ryan has made some very unconventional wagers in FJ when it's not a runaway. Obviously they've worked out for him due to the challenger missing the question, but they were really stupid bets based on smart strategy and percentages. If you've got $22k and the challenger has $18k, I'm not sure how you think betting $3,500 makes any sense.


He was counting on the other guy to be wrong. After two weeks, he's willing to go home.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> He was counting on the other guy to be wrong. After two weeks, he's willing to go home.


Betting based on the other person missing is pretty passive when you're in first place. Like I said, it's worked for him, but it doesn't make sense from a strategy standpoint. Just like with the Monty Hall problem, the percentages say to always switch, but 1/3 of the time you'll win by not switching. It seems Ryan is doing something similar with his FJ bets, where the odds would say the bets are not smart, but the results have worked out in his favor.


----------



## sharkster

I think I'm feeling like I understand more how he has seemed to be struggling lately. I read that he had covid at one point and has struggled a lot with breathing and, probably, other physical aspects of having dealt with that. I have felt concern about his health of late, so that answers some questions.


----------



## astrohip

Can anyone explain this...

Ryan Long: 19200+800=20000 (16x = $299,400)
Lucia Yang: 4200-0=4200
Wyatt Yankus: 8800+4800=13600 

All three places were a lock. The only way to move up or down in the finish is with poor wagering. And Wyatt certainly gave it his best 😲.


----------



## astrohip

I was in Santa Rosa CA this morning, coincidentally at the same time as the Sonoma County Pride Parade 2022. It was just a couple blocks from where I was. So I walked over, and guess who the Grand Marshall was...









Here’s why you’ll see the most successful woman in ‘Jeopardy!’ history at Sonoma County Pride


“The whole experience on ‘Jeopardy!’ made me more optimistic about the trajectory of things in our country, just seeing how easy it was for people to warm up to me,” said Amy Schneider, Sonoma County Pride’s first transgender grand marshal.




www.pressdemocrat.com


----------



## astrohip

Ryan didn't seem to have much energy today. I think they took a two week break after taping Friday's episode, and he came back listless. I enjoyed his run, he was an interesting contestant and fun to watch, but by far the weakest of this year's batch of super-champs.

I've been trying to figure out if contestants lately are just not as good as in the past. There are far too many easy TS, and horribly wrong guesses.

OTOH, $1200 for simply knowing what a saxophone looks like.


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> Ryan didn't seem to have much energy today. I think they took a two week break after taping Friday's episode, and he came back listless. I enjoyed his run, he was an interesting contestant and fun to watch, but by far the weakest of this year's batch of super-champs.
> 
> I've been trying to figure out if contestants lately are just not as good as in the past. There are far too many easy TS, and horribly wrong guesses.
> 
> OTOH, $1200 for simply knowing what a saxophone looks like.


That game was a bit of a mess, 15 wrong answers and 10 triple stumpers in the two Jeopardy rounds. 

I also I liked watching Ryan even though his FJ! betting was often questionable, even in the last game.


----------



## lambertman

former Clue Crew member (and Sports Jeopardy! announcer) Kelly Miyahara was a contestant on Weakest Link last night.



Spoiler



She was the strongest link almost every round, so was of course voted out right at the end by the other two cowards.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah I hoped he would last longer. He's a cool guy. Very laid back--maybe too much for Jeopardy.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> OTOH, $1200 for simply knowing what a saxophone looks like.


Now knowing what one sounds like is something else entirely. I listen to big band shows on Sundays and occasionally hear that style of music during the week on various online radio stations. How many people know just what a great instrument it really can be?


----------



## wblynch

Bruce24 said:


> I totally agree, while I like Ryan, his final jeopardy bidding drives me nuts. While he has won 15 games and at least one them was because of his unconventional betting, there have been several games including last nights where if he and the 2nd place player had gotten the final question right, he would have gone home.
> 
> In general he is very conservative with his bidding which has cost him, he has averaged $18.6K/win vs. $24.4K for Mattea, $34.5K for Amy and $40K for Matt....None of them coming close to James Holzhauer $77K/win.


James H. My all time favorite, followed by that Austin guy.


----------



## sharkster

James is my fav, too. There was another champ I also liked but can't remember w/o seeing names/faces. I also really liked Amy.

It's seemed, in probably the last week or so, that Ryan was about done. I just hope he's ok and I'm happy for him.

I think James will be doing 'The Chase' next week. Tonight it's that lady named Victoria - The Queen. Not familiar with her but saw her already on The Chase and she was ok.


----------



## vman41

astrohip said:


> OTOH, $1200 for simply knowing what a saxophone looks like.


But what kind of sax? I'll go with tenor saxaphone.


----------



## HarleyRandom

vman41 said:


> But what kind of sax? I'll go with tenor saxaphone.


There are all different kinds of saxes and different styles of sax music. The big band sound is the best, and I'm not sure how many people are familiar with it. It's very different from what most people think of.

And there is the baritone sax, which is quite different from the others. Most people at the end of "Saturday Night Live", I'm sure, like to hear Lenny Pickett who is playing a tenor sax, even though it sounds like an alto. But I like the other guy, who keeps hitting lower and lower notes until he starts going up again.

Kenny G plays the soprano sax, so that means I'm not likely to care for it. Stan Getz is better in my opinion. And Paul Desmond of Dave Brubeck Quartet.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Have we got another super champion? He could not be caught in two of his appearances.


----------



## wblynch

After decades of Jeopardy! enjoyment I’m ready to quit. Can’t stand Mayim Bialik, from her voice to her personality. Not to mention depressing style. And the game is definitely being rigged in minuscule ways to favor the champion. It’s easy to detect, first being throwing cannon fodder challengers in the pit and obvious stacking of categories in the champ’s wheelhouse. No other explanation for the sudden surge in “super champs”. Started showing up with Matt Amodio. The worst is where they made up their own texting abbreviations, which no one got.


----------



## Wil

wblynch said:


> throwing cannon fodder challengers


I suggest this as an alternative. The average quality of contestant has gone down (for some discussed and understandable reasons). You still have a smattering of superior players, but when they come along they're just getting less opposition and tend to last longer.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

wblynch said:


> After decades of Jeopardy! enjoyment I’m ready to quit. Can’t stand Mayim Bialik, from her voice to her personality. Not to mention depressing style. And the game is *definitely being rigged* in minuscule ways to favor the champion. It’s easy to detect, first being throwing cannon fodder challengers in the pit and obvious stacking of categories in the champ’s wheelhouse. No other explanation for the sudden surge in “super champs”. Started showing up with Matt Amodio. The worst is where they made up their own texting abbreviations, which no one got.


So you're suggesting the 'Twenty-One' scandal of the fifties is back? Do you realize how ridiculous that sounds?


----------



## astrohip

wblynch said:


> After decades of Jeopardy! enjoyment I’m ready to quit. Can’t stand Mayim Bialik, from her voice to her personality. Not to mention depressing style. And the game is definitely being rigged in minuscule ways to favor the champion. It’s easy to detect, first being throwing cannon fodder challengers in the pit and obvious stacking of categories in the champ’s wheelhouse. No other explanation for the sudden surge in “super champs”. Started showing up with Matt Amodio. The worst is where they made up their own texting abbreviations, which no one got.


It's not being rigged, in any way, shape or form. Not gonna happen. 

Agree on Mayim.



Wil said:


> I suggest this as an alternative. The average quality of contestant has gone down (for some discussed and understandable reasons). You still have a smattering of superior players, but when they come along they're just getting less opposition and tend to last longer.


Yes, this^^^ is what I posited a few days ago (below). It's incredible what passes for a triple stumper these days. Have we emptied the pool of strong J! contestants? Is our country getting dumber as a whole? All I know is I've gone from thinking I'd be fodder for the game, to thinking I'd have a decent chance against some of these people.



astrohip said:


> I've been trying to figure out if contestants lately are just not as good as in the past. There are far too many easy TS, and horribly wrong guesses.


----------



## terpfan1980

I wouldn't say it's rigged, but... well, I wouldn't be surprised if the producers aren't being more than a bit too kind and generous as to possible contestants. Many of the players in the last few years do seem to be slow on the buzzer, and not just slow on the buzzer but not really that knowledgeable in general. How they would have passed any sort of screening or test before getting on the show is beyond me. Has the country gotten that much dumber in general? < No comment >
To be fair though, I think there are plenty of smart people out there that may have been passed over in the past and haven't tried again. Finding the time to be able to compete is also a consideration I'm sure.

I can compare this show against People Puzzler (GSN, hosted by Leah Remini) and there are plenty of stupid players on that show too. People that just lack general knowledge, etc. I suspect in many ways there are diversity concerns in regards to the contestant pool that leave the producers trying to make sure they have gotten enough of any one class/ group on the show though. Gotta have someone from each potential viewership class so the viewers can identify with the contestants. Old guy, young woman, person of color, etc. It's nice that it's open to anyone but forcing that sort of contestant pool isn't necessarily great for the show as people start tuning it out when it gets boring because no one can ever win the big prize (regardless of ethnicity, sexual orientation, race, etc.). Finding contestants that are more ready for the game (without coaching them) would likely require more testing in advance.


----------



## trainman

I believe all the show's longtime contestant coordinators have retired within the past couple of years, so they've got new people who may not be looking for the same things in a contestant that the "old guard" did.

They've also been doing live contestant auditions exclusively over Zoom due to the pandemic, and that may not work as well as the traditional in-person manner. (But I happen to know they are returning to in-person auditions, at least for potential contestants in the L.A. area, later this month.)


----------



## mattack

Still way behind, but finally got to Mattea's last episode. She bet $1 too much. Win & tie seems preferable over potentially lose, even if you'll have a hard opponent again.


----------



## Worf

trainman said:


> I believe all the show's longtime contestant coordinators have retired within the past couple of years, so they've got new people who may not be looking for the same things in a contestant that the "old guard" did.
> 
> They've also been doing live contestant auditions exclusively over Zoom due to the pandemic, and that may not work as well as the traditional in-person manner. (But I happen to know they are returning to in-person auditions, at least for potential contestants in the L.A. area, later this month.)


Basically the whole senior production staff pretty much retired - had Alex not passed, many of the senior staff was already on the way out and that the 2019-2020 season was going to be their last. Of course, Alex passed so many of the old guard stuck around to the 2020-2021 season to ensure an orderly transition to a new host. The only one that changed his plan was Johnny Gilbert - he too was on the retirement list and was supposed to do it in 2020.

This includes people like one who will group and herd the contestants around on taping day as well as quite a few others. We are, effectively, looking at a whole new Jeopardy crew from the host right on down. The only things that haven't changed are that contestants are randomly picked by computer, and the game boards are randomly picked at the beginning of the day.

It's detailed in a book titled "Answers in the Form of Questions" by Clair McNear, which was published very close to when Alex passed (a coincidence).


----------



## HarleyRandom

Worf said:


> Basically the whole senior production staff pretty much retired - had Alex not passed, many of the senior staff was already on the way out and that the 2019-2020 season was going to be their last. Of course, Alex passed so many of the old guard stuck around to the 2020-2021 season to ensure an orderly transition to a new host. The only one that changed his plan was Johnny Gilbert - he too was on the retirement list and was supposed to do it in 2020.


I can't imagine the show without him.

Though I remember when "Wheel" got a new announcer and how weird that was for a while.

Why I remember that I don't know because I don't even watch the show. I do know I've been getting really hot photos of Vanna with some headline that is supposed to make me want to read. But I can't click because the Seattle Times only displays content from Comics Kingdom. You can't interact with it, even to see "more" when a comment is too long or there are too many comments.

But Comics Kingdom wants me to pay.


----------



## DeDondeEs

I don't think the show is rigged, but it is odd how the show suddenly has all these super-champions. I do think it's partially due to Holzhauer changing the whole paradigm of how the game is played with his 'jumping all over the board' strategy to seek out the Daily Doubles and get the high value clues first. I think if someone dials into that, they can jump ahead more quickly early on in the game, especially if they can go after the high value clues early on because they have the timing of the button down and are just more comfortable on stage than the two new contestants. 

If they wanted to rig Jeopardy, they could easily do that by changing the response time of the returning champion's button to be even a fraction of a second or so faster than the other contestants. Although I I would imagine there is some sort of check for that. I heard a recent interview with Drew Carey where he was describing how they rigorously test all the games on Price is Right to assure statistical randomness. I don't know if that's some sort of law or regulation or just as a way to assure the producers/advertisers/insurers that the game is fair.

And I loved Mayim Bailik on Big Bang Theory, and she seems like a great person, but I seriously can't stand her as host. Those dramatic pauses she takes after someone provides the question to tell them that they are correct, especially after daily doubles, are so annoying. I miss Ken.


----------



## astrohip

DeDondeEs said:


> I don't know if that's some sort of law or regulation or just as a way to assure the producers/advertisers/insurers that the game is fair.


Illegal.








47 U.S. Code § 509 - Prohibited practices in contests of knowledge, skill, or chance







www.law.cornell.edu







DeDondeEs said:


> And I loved Mayim Bailik on Big Bang Theory, and she seems like a great person, but I seriously can't stand her as host. *Those dramatic pauses she takes after someone provides the question to tell them that they are correct, especially after daily doubles, are so annoying.* I miss Ken.


A million times this.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DeDondeEs said:


> And I loved Mayim Bailik on Big Bang Theory, and she seems like a great person, but I seriously can't stand her as host. Those dramatic pauses she takes after someone provides the question to tell them that they are correct, especially after daily doubles, are so annoying. I miss Ken.


I like her fine as host and she dresses nicely, but can't she find some glasses that look good and wear them every night? I like Buddy Holly's music but I'm not looking at him as I hear him sing. 

I saw Mayim when fast-forwarding and it turned out to be a commercial for "Big Bang Theory". Could not STAND what I saw.


----------



## DevdogAZ

DeDondeEs said:


> I don't think the show is rigged, but it is odd how the show suddenly has all these super-champions. I do think it's partially due to Holzhauer changing the whole paradigm of how the game is played with his 'jumping all over the board' strategy to seek out the Daily Doubles and get the high value clues first. I think if someone dials into that, they can jump ahead more quickly early on in the game, especially if they can go after the high value clues early on because they have the timing of the button down and are just more comfortable on stage than the two new contestants.


Except that the real key to Holzauer's strategy was to bet big on the DD in the Jeopardy! round and build a big lead. Most of this season's big champions haven't done that. The current champ has been doing true DDs in the first round, but Mattea and Amy didn't do that, and I'm pretty sure Matt was pretty conservative with his DD bets as well. The point being that I don't think the Holzauer strategy explains this season's champs given that most aren't really following his strategy.


----------



## terpfan1980

DevdogAZ said:


> Except that the real key to Holzauer's strategy was to bet big on the DD in the Jeopardy! round and build a big lead. Most of this season's big champions haven't done that. The current champ has been doing true DDs in the first round, but Mattea and Amy didn't do that, and I'm pretty sure Matt was pretty conservative with his DD bets as well. The point being that I don't think the Holzauer strategy explains this season's champs given that most aren't really following his strategy.


Mattea was pretty lucky with her betting and the inability of her opponents to catch the Daily Doubles or get that many questions at all. Yeah, she's a skilled player who was able to buzz in and get the answer when she did, but her timid betting left herself open more than a few times along the way where her streak could have ended earlier.

The last super champion (Ryan if memory serves on the name) was better but definitely seemed to get tired as the streak wore on. I didn't watch that many of his games because I can't stomach Mayim Bialik as a host and even if the guy was on a streak, it wasn't enough to make me want to watch her hosting the games.

Agreed on Matt's streak though. He could have banked a lot more if he had been more willing to bet on himself. He seemed much more interested in continuing the streak even if he only won by a tiny bit. That's interesting in that it seemed he was plenty confident in his ability to win later even if he could have won much more in any one match. On the other hand, if we look more towards just how much more he could have won in any one game, well winning smaller amounts later may not have mattered all that much.

If I were playing, I think I'd play much more like James. Build up the insurmountable lead as soon as possible. Demoralize the other contestants as much as you can by building up the lead and ride that through. That said, I would admit that final Jeopardy is not a strong area for me, normally those questions are tougher and not as easy for me to reason through if I don't know the answer immediately. I'm not as well versed in many areas and it would certainly cost me but then again if I had a crack at the pop culture type stuff, I would do pretty well. My luck would likely mean that all of the DD's would be in those categories that would be outta my wheelhouse.


----------



## wblynch

Even though I know a lot of answers that the players don’t (always a good feeling), I would fail miserably because I’m no good with authors and poets. And FJ is often based on those.


----------



## mattack

DeDondeEs said:


> I don't think the show is rigged, but it is odd how the show suddenly has all these super-champions. I do think it's partially due to Holzhauer changing the whole paradigm of how the game is played with his 'jumping all over the board' strategy to seek out the Daily Doubles and get the high value clues first.


Except he wasn't the first one to do it... I'd have to google the other guy's name, but there was at least one guy who did it successfully before James.

(I like both Mayim and Ken, though I admit both did take a bit of getting used to.)


----------



## mattack

HarleyRandom said:


> I saw Mayim when fast-forwarding and it turned out to be a commercial for "Big Bang Theory". Could not STAND what I saw.


Then you're missing out on one of the best sitcoms ever.. and yes, I think her character's addition is one of the things that made it great.


----------



## MauriAnne

mattack said:


> Except he wasn't the first one to do it... I'd have to google the other guy's name, but there was at least one guy who did it successfully before James.


 Chuck Forrest, I think. They used to call it the Forrest Bounce.


----------



## waynomo

I've been wondering if the double digit game winners have capitalized on Holzauer's studying strategy. He said he studied a lot of children's books. I suspect this is not the case, because you can't build that broad base of knowledge all that quickly.


----------



## astrohip

I tend to believe most big Jeopardy winners are using a lifetime of knowledge, much of it from reading. You can study specifics to help (Presidents, Amendments, etc), but there is no way to know 50-60% of a Jeopardy board unless you've been "collecting" knowledge since birth.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

astrohip said:


> I tend to believe most big Jeopardy winners are using a lifetime of knowledge, much of it from reading. You can study specifics to help (Presidents, Amendments, etc), but there is no way to know 50-60% of a Jeopardy board unless you've been "collecting" knowledge since birth.


Not that I disagree, but how does that apply to Mattea? She was 23!


----------



## astrohip

TonyTheTiger said:


> Not that I disagree, but how does that apply to Mattea? She was 23!


I didn't mean to imply that lifetime means old. Just that learning starts when one is young. 

I would guess that most of my trivia knowledge is from my extensive reading when I was a kid. Then, add current events to the mix (because I still read).

Reading from childhood not only teaches knowledge, but word structures & rhythms. One learns roots, obscure meanings, etc. Invaluable for trivia.


----------



## HarleyRandom

mattack said:


> Then you're missing out on one of the best sitcoms ever.. and yes, I think her character's addition is one of the things that made it great.


I like Mayim as a "Jeopardy" host, but seeing her look and act like a nerd ...


----------



## waynomo

I thought maybe I'd get used to Mayim as a host. Well okay, I'm getting used to her, but still don't enjoy her. Maybe she is trying to hard? Or maybe that's just her. I think she overacts.

Also, she has a sort of condescending tone when contestants get the wrong answer or don't answer at all. Maybe that's just me reading into it, but I feel like she is saying you should have known that one.


----------



## wblynch

Mayim “corrects“ the players on almost every answer in one way or another. it reminds me of the singing show judges who feel compelled to compete with the contestants.


----------



## sharkster

I'm kind of bummed that so many dislike Mayim as host. I really like her a lot. Plus, she makes me smile and I don't smile much anymore. That is priceless. 

I like Ken ok, but much prefer Mayim. When she first started playing Amy Farrah Fowler that character was kind of creepy weird, but they made her a lot better over the seasons. I was glad for that. I think the frumpy look had to stay with the character, though. 

Now, as herself on this show, I think she looks lovely and I can't think of anything I don't like about her.


----------



## HarleyRandom

sharkster said:


> When she first started playing Amy Farrah Fowler that character was kind of creepy weird, but they made her a lot better over the seasons. I was glad for that. I think the frumpy look had to stay with the character, though.


Aha. Maybe I'm seeing her on the commercials when she's creepy weird. Still ...


sharkster said:


> Now, as herself on this show, I think she looks lovely and I can't think of anything I don't like about her.


Her clothes always look nice. But she needs to find a nice pair of glasses and wear them each night. There are one or two pairs that work for me.


----------



## HarleyRandom

waynomo said:


> Also, she has a sort of condescending tone when contestants get the wrong answer or don't answer at all.


I hadn't noticed but no one did that worse than Dr. Oz.


----------



## mattack

MauriAnne said:


> Chuck Forrest, I think. They used to call it the Forrest Bounce.


Oh wow, I didn't know he did it.. so I was thinking of much newer guy. A guy who happens to be of Asian heritage... and I think the guy I'm thinking of even tweeted about himself using the technique before Holzauer [sic?, copied from post above] did, and IIRC, people attacked the guy I'm thinking of for his technique.. even in bad ways.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> I tend to believe most big Jeopardy winners are using a lifetime of knowledge, much of it from reading. You can study specifics to help (Presidents, Amendments, etc), but there is no way to know 50-60% of a Jeopardy board unless you've been "collecting" knowledge since birth.


Though Jeopardy! itself is where I have gained a lot of trivia, e.g. about drinks. (Though I think it was The Chase where there was a recent episode with a drink question and then there was a bit of a discussion that the contestant wasn't a drinker, but the host knew it and joked that she is a drinker.)


----------



## MauriAnne

mattack said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know he did it.. so I was thinking of much newer guy. A guy who happens to be of Asian heritage... and I think the guy I'm thinking of even tweeted about himself using the technique before Holzauer [sic?, copied from post above] did, and IIRC, people attacked the guy I'm thinking of for his technique.. even in bad ways.


Arthur Chu?


----------



## alpacaboy

(From theonion.com)
‘Jeopardy!’ Contestant On Long Winning Streak Only Has Dark Anecdotes Left To Share


----------



## Unbeliever

mattack said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know he did it.. so I was thinking of much newer guy. A guy who happens to be of Asian heritage..


Just to show how long this thread has run, we talked about it way back in the post #200s:


Unbeliever said:


> Speaking of Forrest, apparently the current champ, Arthur Chu, (well, I don't watch, so I don't know if he still is) is really aggressive on the "Forrest Bounce" (looking for the daily doubles) and the "Perfect Final" bet......
> 
> And is being roundly blasted by Jeopardy! fans, claiming that he's not following the spirit of the game. According to them, a contestant is supposed to row through the categories logically, from least hard to most hard, and be grateful when a DD is found, and bet the Final based on his confidence in the subject, and not maximize his chance of winning.



--Carlos V.


----------



## Worf

HarleyRandom said:


> I like Mayim as a "Jeopardy" host, but seeing her look and act like a nerd ...


Except her presence on BBT is 100% accurate as a nerd. She has a Ph.D. in neuroscience, just like her BBT persona of Amy Farrah Fowler. (And ever notice that everyone uses her full name? It just feels wrong to shorten it).


----------



## lew

I'll speculate repeat champions are doing a better job timing the buzzer. Probably buzzing before they're sure of the question. The clues are easier then years past. The judging seems lenient.


----------



## terpfan1980

lew said:


> I'll speculate repeat champions are doing a better job timing the buzzer. Probably buzzing before they're sure of the question. The clues are easier then years past. The judging seems lenient.


I'm fairly confident that players settle down and get over their initial stage fright, nerves, etc., as they keep on playing. First game they were likely nervous in general, not sure they could buzz in fast enough, worried they might not be able to beat a current champion, etc. As the tapings continue and a repeat champion gets to keep playing though, those concerns fall aside and they relax a bit and just play.

The other thing that would come into it is that if you have already won at least one game then you are playing with house money from there on out. Meaning you have some winnings to fall back on and anything else you get over and above is just gravy on top of that.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Someone posted this on Facebook so I decided to share it.

‘Jeopardy!’ contestant’s hilariously wrong Mick Jagger answer sets Twitter ablaze (yahoo.com)


----------



## trainman

waynomo said:


> Also, she has a sort of condescending tone when contestants get the wrong answer or don't answer at all. Maybe that's just me reading into it, but I feel like she is saying you should have known that one.


People used to complain all the time that Alex sounded condescending in those situations (or even when he was giving extra info after a correct answer), so I guess the more the host of “Jeopardy!” changes, the more it stays the same, or something like that.


----------



## astrohip

I've almost become used to her hosting style, except for... that d*mn pause before she accepts a reply. I don't know why she does it. I can't recall any other guest host doing that. And it really throws the game off.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> I've almost become used to her hosting style, except for... that d*mn pause before she accepts a reply. I don't know why she does it. I can't recall any other guest host doing that. And it really throws the game off.


I don't feel like going back to check, but I seem to remember there were many complaints about various guest hosts doing the extra pause thing last year.


----------



## ej42137

trainman said:


> People used to complain all the time that Alex sounded condescending in those situations (or even when he was giving extra info after a correct answer), so I guess the more the host of “Jeopardy!” changes, the more it stays the same, or something like that.


I thought Alex's supercilious attitude was part of the fun. Particularly when he corrected bad French pronunciations.

I really miss Alex. I even miss Ken. Now I'm only watching for the players.


----------



## realityboy

sharkster said:


> I'm kind of bummed that so many dislike Mayim as host. I really like her a lot. Plus, she makes me smile and I don't smile much anymore. That is priceless.
> 
> I like Ken ok, but much prefer Mayim. When she first started playing Amy Farrah Fowler that character was kind of creepy weird, but they made her a lot better over the seasons. I was glad for that. I think the frumpy look had to stay with the character, though.
> 
> Now, as herself on this show, I think she looks lovely and I can't think of anything I don't like about her.


I feel the same. I like them both, but I like Mayim just a bit better. Hopefully if Ken gets the job, we at least get a good amount of Primetime Jeopardy with Mayim. I see she’s hosting the celebrity version in the fall.


----------



## waynomo

trainman said:


> People used to complain all the time that Alex sounded condescending in those situations (or even when he was giving extra info after a correct answer), so I guess the more the host of “Jeopardy!” changes, the more it stays the same, or something like that.


Yes, I remember that. I think someone here stated that also. I never agreed with that. I'm sure I'm reading into it. I don't think she is trying to come off superior or anything. It's just her tone or whatever.
And I don't think she is comfortable making small talk with the contestants.


----------



## Worf

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't feel like going back to check, but I seem to remember there were many complaints about various guest hosts doing the extra pause thing last year.


Yes, there were many complaints about the delay. This was because the hosts were waiting for the judges to rule on the answer.

I'm willing to bet Mayim is simply checking the answer against the correct one. She's letting the judge rule rather than attempting to rule herself. Alex could do it, but he's had 37 years of practice to know how the judges might rule. 

Given people want to hang her for a whole bunch of things, I'm sure a mistake on ruling would probably be something the whole Jeopardy crowd would jump on her for. 

I like Mayim. She's got a bubbly personality that seems to inject a little energy in the game.


----------



## pdhenry

Worf said:


> Alex could do it, but he's had 37 years of practice to know how the judges might rule.


Ken seems to do pretty well, with less total time in the seat than Mayim.


----------



## astrohip

Worf said:


> I'm willing to bet Mayim is simply checking the answer against the correct one. She's letting the judge rule rather than attempting to rule herself. Alex could do it, but he's had 37 years of practice to know how the judges might rule.


Which I understand when the answer might not perfectly fit what she and the judges were expecting. But there are so many times when the reply is the only word/name possible.


----------



## terpfan1980

pdhenry said:


> Ken seems to do pretty well, with less total time in the seat than Mayim.


I think the reason is that Ken Jennings is doing homework while Mayim Bialik isn't. Ken _knows_ the answers and rarely would be in disagreement with the judges, etc. Whether he knows it from his own experience on Jeopardy, his own trivia knowledge, or more likely as time goes on -- because he is doing preparation and is making sure he isn't impacting the game negatively at all.

I think Mayim is just not preparing and she obviously lacks the trivia knowledge that the contestants and Ken have, not to mention the judges, so yeah it becomes obvious that she is pausing to get confirmation that the answers are right. It so obviously affects the game, disrupts the flow for the players and jars the viewers (especially those of us that are triggered in this way).

If not for this I could probably more easily accept Mayim as a host. Instead, I'm left hoping she gets to do a bunch of tournaments, celebrity matches and the like and stays away from the standard game.


----------



## sharkster

Somehow I didn't end up with an episode from last night. My 'History' shows 'no longer in guide'.

Oddly, when I look back in the guide it still shows an episode for last night, but it was at 8:30 instead of 7pm.

Was there an ep and is it even worth my while to try and find it?


----------



## astrohip

Yesterday was a pretty good show. All three contestants were close at the end.

Never mind, that was today. Yesterday was meh, a runaway. All three had low scores. Skip it. But watch today, it's a thriller! (no spoilers)


----------



## DevdogAZ

sharkster said:


> Somehow I didn't end up with an episode from last night. My 'History' shows 'no longer in guide'.
> 
> Oddly, when I look back in the guide it still shows an episode for last night, but it was at 8:30 instead of 7pm.
> 
> Was there an ep and is it even worth my while to try and find it?


There was an episode. Nothing too interesting happened. Here's the Box Score for last night's game if you're interested in the stats.


----------



## sharkster

DevdogAZ said:


> There was an episode. Nothing too interesting happened. Here's the Box Score for last night's game if you're interested in the stats.


Thanks, Man. That covers it well enough for me.


----------



## stevel

Fox Sports Called Out After Airing Different First Pitch Instead Of Trans 'Jeopardy!' Champ's Pitch


----------



## astrohip

I really thought she had enough to qualify as a correct answer (this will be clear when you watch today's episode). It's like the judges are debating over whether the "n" has the full downstroke. BS, IMHO. 

Also, how about don't have a clue where the pronunciation is so abstruse that who knows whether the correct Aztec city-state was named or not.


----------



## Turtleboy

I disagree with this tweet. Sadie was robbed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537948223712550913


----------



## pdhenry

Maybe if the pen is still on the screen when time is called?

I was trying to determine whether it was correct/complete or not but if they have a means if determining whether she continued writing I could buy the "incomplete answer" ruling.


----------



## lambertman

Society has to have some rules. 30 seconds is 30 seconds.


----------



## astrohip

To me, that's all smokescreen. The answer is on her screen. Crappily written, but there.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I could read Harriet. The rest wasn't as clear. Sadie didn't seem shocked when they ruled against her so she must have agreed that she didn't get the full name written before the time ran out.


----------



## Mabes

terpfan1980 said:


> I think the reason is that Ken Jennings is doing homework while Mayim Bialik isn't. Ken _knows_ the answers and rarely would be in disagreement with the judges, etc. Whether he knows it from his own experience on Jeopardy, his own trivia knowledge, or more likely as time goes on -- because he is doing preparation and is making sure he isn't impacting the game negatively at all.
> 
> I think Mayim is just not preparing and she obviously lacks the trivia knowledge that the contestants and Ken have, not to mention the judges, so yeah it becomes obvious that she is pausing to get confirmation that the answers are right. It so obviously affects the game, disrupts the flow for the players and jars the viewers (especially those of us that are triggered in this way).
> 
> If not for this I could probably more easily accept Mayim as a host. Instead, I'm left hoping she gets to do a bunch of tournaments, celebrity matches and the like and stays away from the standard game.


Yeah but something doesn't make sense. As my 80 year old mom has pointed out (I never noticed it) , in a Daily Double, after the contestant answers, there is always that half second pause before Mayim rules. There is no way she doesn't know the answer, if she didn't learn it in prep, it's on the monitor in front of her. 99% of Daily Doubles need no ruling, but there is still a pause. It's the editing. 

"Who was the first President of the US?" "George Washington. " Pause from Mayim. "That is correct. " I've noticed this every time since Mom pointed it out.

The only other explanation is that Mayim Bialak is slowly going nuts from the BS supplements she is advertising

Whatever the thing is, I like Mayim OK as a host and I preferred her to all the other contestants last year, but I prefer Ken as permanent host but that doesn't seem likely, but I don't care anymore than I would care if Vanna White was never on Wheel again. (Vanna White has the silliest job in the history, not of this country, but of the world), As long as the host of Jeopardy can read the clues in an understandable way, I'm cool. 

I don't care how the host relates to the contestants, I don't watch that portion of the show. And I don't care about a half second pause


----------



## pdhenry

astrohip said:


> To me, that's all smokescreen. The answer is on her screen. Crappily written, but there.


We know what she intended but I'm still going with Incomplete.


----------



## madscientist

My belief is that Mayim does that pause on purpose to generate some kind of suspense... "is it correct? Is it? And .... It is!! Ta da!"

That's not what Jeopardy! is about and it annoys the @#$%^& out of me. I'm not going stop watching when she's on but no thank you, please bring back Ken.


----------



## Turtleboy

It’s not just the daily doubles. It’s every single question. Mayim’s pause it’s just an instant longer than Alex’s or Ken’s.


----------



## jcwik

pdhenry said:


> We know what she intended but I'm still going with Incomplete.
> View attachment 72481


Thanks for posting this. Definitely incomplete and a mess. She should have printed. Looks like Tulnu!


----------



## Turtleboy

Maybe they should get rid of the stylus and give them keyboards.


----------



## lambertman

Or possibly this isn’t nearly a big enough deal to change something that has been intrinsic to the show for 59 years?


----------



## Mabes

'Jeopardy!': Mayim Bialik Makes Slight Change to Show – And Viewers Aren't Happy


Sticklers for tradition complain about her new turn of phrase.




www.tvinsider.com





“There’s no reason hearing Mayim say “Single Jeopardy” should annoy me as much as it does but it makes me irrationally annoyed,” tweeted one viewer earlier this month, while another added, “Someone! Anyone!! PLEASE tell Mayim that the first round of #Jeopardy! is NOT known as “Single Jeopardy”.



While a lot of fans seemed annoyed with Bialik’s “Single Jeopardy” faux pas, others thought that people were making a mountain out of a molehill.
“I’m going to exclusively refer to the first round of #Jeopardy as ‘Single Jeopardy!’ from now on simply because it seems to bother a whole lot of weirdos,” wrote one viewer. “In fact, the second round is now ‘Double Single Jeopardy!’ and it’s followed by ‘Final Single Jeopardy!’.”


----------



## getbak

Turtleboy said:


> Maybe they should get rid of the stylus and give them keyboards.


That was my first thought when I saw that.

It also made me wonder if there has ever been a contestant who was unable to handwrite their Final Jeopardy response and what they did to accommodate. Surely, in all the decades the show has been around, there must have been contestants who had some sort of physical limitation that would make hand writing problematic, and there's really no reason why Final Jeopardy needs to be hand written. When the show started, it would have been the best way to ensure all the contestants answered secretly at the same time, but I'd guess that now, even their older contestants are probably more comfortable typing than writing.


----------



## weaver

getbak said:


> That was my first thought when I saw that.
> 
> It also made me wonder if there has ever been a contestant who was unable to handwrite their Final Jeopardy response and what they did to accommodate. Surely, in all the decades the show has been around, there must have been contestants who had some sort of physical limitation that would make hand writing problematic, and there's really no reason why Final Jeopardy needs to be hand written. When the show started, it would have been the best way to ensure all the contestants answered secretly at the same time, but I'd guess that now, even their older contestants are probably more comfortable typing than writing.


 There was at least one blind contestant. He used a keyboard for his final jeopardy wager and answer.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddie_Timanus


----------



## getbak

weaver said:


> There was at least one blind contestant. He used a keyboard for his final jeopardy wager and answer.
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddie_Timanus


Oh yeah, I remember him...


----------



## Win Joy Jr

DevdogAZ said:


> There was an episode. Nothing too interesting happened. Here's the Box Score for last night's game if you're interested in the stats.


Gregory Scruggs is a cousin of mine. A 1st cousins son (don’t know the rules of “2nd” vice “once removed”.


----------



## Hank

Win Joy Jr said:


> (don’t know the rules of “2nd” vice “once removed”.


Does anyone?


----------



## astrohip

Obligatory Cousin chart...


----------



## Hank

Yeah, I've seen that. These are the confusing parts to my dyslexic brain:


----------



## pdhenry

This presents it symmetrically, if that helps.


----------



## Hank

Thank you, that's different for sure. But for me....


----------



## sharkster

Hank said:


> Thank you, that's different for sure. But for me....


Same here. 

Plus, love the reference...one of my all-time favorite shows that I STILL watch nightly.


----------



## ej42137

astrohip said:


> Obligatory Cousin chart...
> 
> View attachment 72503


Thanks for that, I've never seen a chart that explains this so clearly. My elder relatives loved to "explain" this concept by giving examples, like "Donnie is your first cousin once removed", and never attempted to explain the actual rules.



Hank said:


> Yeah, I've seen that. These are the confusing parts to my dyslexic brain:
> View attachment 72505


It's like the difference between "speed" and velocity; "removed" doesn't care about direction.

Opps! Edit to say I didn't see what you were complaining about. Yes, that is less than consistent. No wonder my ERs didn't try to explain the rules!



pdhenry said:


> This presents it symmetrically, if that helps.
> 
> View attachment 72507


It does not. A person can hold seven things in their mind at once, plus or minus two.


----------



## pdhenry

ej42137 said:


> It does not. A person can hold seven things in their mind at once, plus or minus two.


That's how the ability to recognize patterns comes in handy, I guess.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Worf said:


> Yes, there were many complaints about the delay. This was because the hosts were waiting for the judges to rule on the answer.
> 
> I'm willing to bet Mayim is simply checking the answer against the correct one. She's letting the judge rule rather than attempting to rule herself. Alex could do it, but he's had 37 years of practice to know how the judges might rule.
> 
> Given people want to hang her for a whole bunch of things, I'm sure a mistake on ruling would probably be something the whole Jeopardy crowd would jump on her for.


I think she did rule herself once and was reversed later.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Turtleboy said:


> I disagree with this tweet. Sadie was robbed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537948223712550913


Is this the one where it was obvious it was Harriet Tubman except she wasn't finished? If so I feel that's unfair.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> I really thought she had enough to qualify as a correct answer (this will be clear when you watch today's episode). It's like the judges are debating over whether the "n" has the full downstroke. BS, IMHO.
> 
> Also, how about don't have a clue where the pronunciation is so abstruse that who knows whether the correct Aztec city-state was named or not.


I agree that the answer should have been accepted in that case.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Mabes said:


> but I don't care anymore than I would care if Vanna White was never on Wheel again. (Vanna White has the silliest job in the history, not of this country, but of the world),


She's there to look good. I've seen these "ads" on Comics Kingdom where she has this great hairstyle and sexy dress. On the other hand, they have another "ad' where she looks her age, but smiling. Not bad, but "Wheel" couldn't have her looking like that.

I don't watch the show because I'm no good at Hangman and the show has no real purpose, like this one where I learn things. Plus I don't like Sajak. I did watch one episode and wanted to watch more where Vanna was host. If you see how she did, you'll never complain about Mayim.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Already said by someone else.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Win Joy Jr said:


> Gregory Scruggs is a cousin of mine. A 1st cousins son (don’t know the rules of “2nd” vice “once removed”.


Are you related to Earl? I went to high school with someone who was.


----------



## pdhenry

HarleyRandom said:


> Is this the one where it was obvious it was Harriet Tubman except she wasn't finished? If so I feel that's unfair.


Except that she clearly (to the judges; it doesn't matter what the viewer sees) wasn't finished. Which is the actual rule.


----------



## heySkippy

I'm not doing the research, but I'd wager the current 5 day champion has the lowest total 5 day score. I don't remember ever seeing anyone squeak out a win so often.


----------



## Worf

Well, she won by 2 dollars twice, and yes, it's been quite low - most of the games played have not ended with very high scores - usually just squeaking into the 5 digits by the end of double jeopardy.

Anyhow, I think Mayim is getting better with the delays - most of the correct answers don't have the delay, while the wrong answers have a delay (to allow for the rule that allows you to correct before it's ruled wrong).


----------



## Win Joy Jr

HarleyRandom said:


> Are you related to Earl? I went to high school with someone who was.


On the Scruggs side that name does ring a bell as a passing reference. I don’t have that branch of the family tree in my family info. I’m related to the Scruggs family by marriage. My Aunt (my mothers sister) married into the Scruggs family.


----------



## Turtleboy

pdhenry said:


> Except that she clearly (to the judges; it doesn't matter what the viewer sees) wasn't finished. Which is the actual rule.


If she just wrote "Tubman" and skipped Harriett, she wouldn't have run out of time.


----------



## sharkster

heySkippy said:


> I'm not doing the research, but I'd wager the current 5 day champion has the lowest total 5 day score. I don't remember ever seeing anyone squeak out a win so often.


Yeah, wow. I just watched last night's ep and I don't know if I've seen all three final scores so low. I'm ready for somebody new.


----------



## Bruce24

sharkster said:


> Yeah, wow. I just watched last night's ep and I don't know if I've seen all three final scores so low. I'm ready for somebody new.


----------



## Turtleboy

Today's vocabulary word is _consanguinity_. Those are called tables of consanguinity. 





Hank said:


> Yeah, I've seen that. These are the confusing parts to my dyslexic brain:
> View attachment 72505





pdhenry said:


> This presents it symmetrically, if that helps.
> 
> View attachment 72507


----------



## DevdogAZ

Worf said:


> Anyhow, I think Mayim is getting better with the delays - most of the correct answers don't have the delay, while the wrong answers have a delay (to allow for the rule that allows you to correct before it's ruled wrong).


Interesting you say that after an episode in which she made a bigger mistake the opposite direction. Rather than waiting too long to give a ruling, she ruled Megan wrong too early when Megan tried to correct her answer and the judges had to go back and fix the scores.


----------



## HarleyRandom

‘Jeopardy!’ Host Mayim Bialik Tests Positive for COVID-19: “It’s Very, Very Exhausting”


The star, who said she is vaccinated and boosted, described a range of symptoms and called the virus "no joke."




www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## astrohip

sharkster said:


> Yeah, wow. I just watched last night's ep and I don't know if I've seen all three final scores so low. I'm ready for somebody new.


All I can say is, after today's episode...


----------



## HarleyRandom

Rose is Rose by Don Wimmer and Pat Brady for June 21, 2022 - GoComics


----------



## kdelande

Megan is one of the luckiest multi-day champs I can think of. She’s benefited so many times from her opponents and their betting/answers in FJ.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I couldn't believe she won, and that look on her face. Everyone had to bet just right.

The previous day, if the two contestants with lots of money had both been wrong AND bet the maximum amount needed to win if they were right, and the other one had been right and bet it all, there would have been a tiebreaker and the one with only $200 could have won.

One night Mayim said "Big bang theory" was correct and she said it in such a way we knew what that meant, and there was laughter from the audience.


----------



## sharkster

I felt encouraged when scores went higher, and that somebody else would win. I don't dislike her, but I'm just tired of these wimpy wins.


----------



## Turtleboy

Megan knows how to wager properly.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Turtleboy said:


> Megan knows how to wager properly.


Exactly what I was going to say. She's very good at calculating the defensive wager amounts.


----------



## Worf

Yeah, geez. Her claim to fame is winning by $2. I don't think anyone else gets that many squeakers.


----------



## astrohip

Typo in FJ.


----------



## sharkster

Looks like I didn't get the episode again. 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## pdhenry

sharkster said:


> Did I miss anything?


Yes.


Spoiler



Megan's luck ran out.



Plus the whole "Tw*ee*dledee and Tw*ee*dledum" flap.


----------



## sharkster

pdhenry said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Megan's luck ran out.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the whole "Tw*ee*dledee and Tw*ee*dledum" flap.


Cool, thanks!  Maybe I can find the last bits online and watch that happened. 

Figures, the thing I've been hoping for is the thing I missed.


----------



## DevdogAZ

pdhenry said:


> Plus the whole "Tw*ee*dledee and Tw*ee*dledum" flap.


What's the "flap"? Just that Mayim screwed up again and had to be corrected by the judges, or is there something more about it?


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> What's the "flap"? Just that Mayim screwed up again and had to be corrected by the judges, or is there something more about it?


I think the clue was poorly worded. The contestant was asked for a pair and gave one. Mayim gave the impression Tweedledee was all that was required. Then she reversed herself saying that too much information was given. What was the contestant supposed to do? A pair was what she was told to say. A pair of what?

I thought the ruling might have been about "deep freezer". Maybe there is such a thing but it wasn't the correct response.


----------



## alpacaboy

HarleyRandom said:


> I think the clue was poorly worded. The contestant was asked for a pair and gave one. Mayim gave the impression Tweedledee was all that was required. Then she reversed herself saying that too much information was given. What was the contestant supposed to do? A pair was what she was told to say. A pair of what?


I think it was the other way around - wanted a single, and she answered with both of them.
he answer said this one fits the category. So the correct question was "Who is Tweedledee", but she gave extra information ("and Tweedledum").
Answer was accepted prematurely.
I believe the category was for 2 sets of "ee". (Double Double E, or something like that)
I was actually surprised the answer was accepted the first time.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> I think the clue was poorly worded. The contestant was asked for a pair and gave one. Mayim gave the impression Tweedledee was all that was required. Then she reversed herself saying that too much information was given. What was the contestant supposed to do? A pair was what she was told to say. A pair of what?
> 
> I thought the ruling might have been about "deep freezer". Maybe there is such a thing but it wasn't the correct response.


Here was the answer:









In other words “Out of Tweedledee and Tweedledum, which ONE fits in the ’Double Double E’ category?” Giving the name of both characters ignores the part of the answer that specifically only asks for one.

As for "deep freeze" vs. "deep freezer", I think that's a distinction without a difference. The answer was asking for where you put something that essentially puts it on the back burner. Either response works.


----------



## pdhenry

DevdogAZ said:


> What's the "flap"? Just that Mayim screwed up again and had to be corrected by the judges, or is there something more about it?


I consider the answer given to be acceptable, just not the one the judges considered to be *the* answer. See my bolding.

I'm probably not correct but at the end of the day whether I'm correct doesn't matter. 



DevdogAZ said:


> In other words “Out of Tweedledee and Tweedledum, which ONE fits in the ’Double Double E’ category?” Giving the name of both characters ignores the part of the answer that specifically only asks for one.


Ah. I didn't read the clue closely enough (and the writers had anticipated Tweedledum having a double E).

Never mind.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> Here was the answer:
> View attachment 72649
> 
> 
> In other words “Out of Tweedledee and Tweedledum, which ONE fits in the ’Double Double E’ category?” Giving the name of both characters ignores the part of the answer that specifically only asks for one.


Okay, now I see it.


----------



## astrohip

The returning champ came to play. That was a gutsy DJ DD wager.

I wasn't happy with the FJ clue. One, it's not a Classic Rock album (IMHO), it's a few years after what I consider the "classic" time frame. Second, I never really thought of him as a Southern Rocker. Being from FL doesn't make one a Southern Rocker. Finally, he has a group that's as well known as he is, and was even called out by name by the temporary host. So the clue should have read "Southern rocker and his band".

Poor clue.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> The returning champ came to play. That was a gutsy DJ DD wager.
> 
> I wasn't happy with the FJ clue. One, it's not a Classic Rock album (IMHO), it's a few years after what I consider the "classic" time frame. Second, I never really thought of him as a Southern Rocker. Being from FL doesn't make one a Southern Rocker. Finally, he has a group that's as well known as he is, and was even called out by name by the temporary host. So the clue should have read "Southern rocker and his band".
> 
> Poor clue.


Agreed about FJ!! My wife and I discussed this at some length.

"This classic album by a Southern *rocker* gets its title from a Civil War quote by a Union admiral"

Rocker is singular. Even if you want to give them the benefit of the doubt in the "Southern Rock" genre it's an album by a group.

However, I did say to my wife with a questioning expressing, "Damn the torpedoes?"

Also in the first round they gave Jeff Weinstock credit for a response that wasn't in the form of a question. I know that in the first round the host is aloud to prompt the person to answer in the form of a question, it still is a big lapse IMO since it's something so basic to the show.


----------



## waynomo

Win Joy Jr said:


> On the Scruggs side that name does ring a bell as a passing reference. I don’t have that branch of the family tree in my family info. I’m related to the Scruggs family by marriage. My Aunt (my mothers sister) married into the Scruggs family.


It sounds like you didn't know who @HarleyRandom was referring to.





__





Loading…






en.wikipedia.org





Lester Flatt and Earl Scruggs defined bluegrass music and are responsible for what I would hazard is the most recognizable bluegrass song ever.


----------



## Worf

DevdogAZ said:


> What's the "flap"? Just that Mayim screwed up again and had to be corrected by the judges, or is there something more about it?


Mayim didn't screw up, the judges did.

If you notice, Mayim did a really, really, really long pause after that response, which meant she wasn't sure about the response being correct and was waiting for the judge to rule. The judges ruled for Megan the first time, they reviewed that ruling a little while later when they could take their time examining the response. 

The judges were put on the spot, as the response had the right response in it, the ruling came on the second part that was incorrect.


----------



## stevel

Confounded by all the ‘Jeopardy!’ winning streaks? You’re not alone. (Gift link)



> Nine contestants have become “super champions” so far this season. Is the game getting easier or are the players getting smarter? Or are we asking the wrong question?


----------



## Win Joy Jr

waynomo said:


> It sounds like you didn't know who @HarleyRandom was referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lester Flatt and Earl Scruggs defined bluegrass music and are responsible for what I would hazard is the most recognizable bluegrass song ever.


ZOOM

Nope, didn't recognize the reference.


----------



## HarleyRandom

waynomo said:


> It sounds like you didn't know who @HarleyRandom was referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lester Flatt and Earl Scruggs defined bluegrass music and are responsible for what I would hazard is the most recognizable bluegrass song ever.


There's also this one.

Foggy Mountain Breakdown - YouTube


----------



## HarleyRandom

For a G-rated episode (assuming it was) last night's sure had a lot of cursing.

When did it become acceptable to use the word for donkey as the second part of a compound word?


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> For a G-rated episode (assuming it was) last night's sure had a lot of cursing.
> 
> When did it become acceptable to use the word for donkey as the second part of a compound word?


I seem to have forgotten whatever you're referring to. Reminder?


----------



## trainman

astrohip said:


> I wasn't happy with the FJ clue. One, it's not a Classic Rock album (IMHO), it's a few years after what I consider the "classic" time frame.


The clue didn't say it was Classic Rock, it said it was a "classic album." It's hard to disagree with that characterization, given that it's over 40 years old and generated two of Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers' biggest hits ("Don't Do Me Like That" and "Refugee").


----------



## astrohip

trainman said:


> The clue didn't say it was Classic Rock, it said it was a "classic album." It's hard to disagree with that characterization, given that it's over 40 years old and generated two of Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers' biggest hits ("Don't Do Me Like That" and "Refugee").


That went right by me. Edited my reply.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> I seem to have forgotten whatever you're referring to. Reminder?


I think these may have been words used in the last two clues in Thursday's episode. One of the words didn't appear onscreen. But the word for donkey was the last three letters of the word in each case. On the G-rated "Jeopardy".


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> I think these may have been words used in the last two clues in Thursday's episode. One of the words didn't appear onscreen. But the word for donkey was the last three letters of the word in each case. On the G-rated "Jeopardy".


Hmm, I'm still confused. Here are the last three clues from yesterday (Thursday). They happen to be right in a row, so screen scrape got them... and I still got nothin'


----------



## HarleyRandom

They were late in the episode. The words were never shown on screen for one, and they were for the other.


----------



## waynomo

trainman said:


> The clue didn't say it was Classic Rock, it said it was a "classic album." It's hard to disagree with that characterization, given that it's over 40 years old and generated two of Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers' biggest hits ("Don't Do Me Like That" and "Refugee").


The problem is that it is not an album by a southern rocker. It's an album by (I'll give them the benefit of the doubt) a southern rock *group.*


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> They were late in the episode. The words were never shown on screen for one, and they were for the other.


Here you go. They were earlier in the round, the last two answers in the Graphic Novels category:


















I wouldn’t really consider either usage of the word to be inappropriate.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> Here you go. They were earlier in the round, the last two answers in the Graphic Novels category:
> 
> I wouldn’t really consider either usage of the word to be inappropriate.


Thank you. Part of it was preempted, so I didn't see it all. Had no idea what @HarleyRandom was referring to.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> I wouldn’t really consider either usage of the word to be inappropriate.


Except this is a G-rated show. In once case it was a title and couldn't be changed but in the other, it was unnecessary.


----------



## Turtleboy

I would have guessed eat a peach


----------



## HarleyRandom

It's bad enough when Mayim wears Buddy Holly glasses but why does she have to make her hair look like a librarian too?

I just Like longer hair on women, or at least covering their ears. I don't know why I think a woman's ears showing looks so weird.

I just saw a newspaper article online, forgetting I haven't finished watching the Emmys. Spoiler.


----------



## Mabes

The Allman Brothers were the only "Southern" band I could initially think of that could realistically be the answer, but the category wasn't "Southern Rock", like Skynryd et al. Finally, when the 2nd place person's response was being revealed, when I knew none of them were going to get it, I hit me what the answer was. Bad clue. If I had not bought the album when it came out, I never would have gotten it.


----------



## madscientist

I didn't get it through the album at all, even though I love Tom Petty: I was trying to think of famous things an Admiral might say and that's the only one that came to mind. I was pretty unsure about it though because I was wondering if they even had torpedoes in the Civil War .


----------



## Turtleboy

HarleyRandom said:


> Except this is a G-rated show. In once case it was a title and couldn't be changed but in the other, it was unnecessary.


Just to be clear, are you talking about the word “badass,” or was there something else?


----------



## astrohip

Turtleboy said:


> Just to be clear, are you talking about the word “badass,” or was there something else?


He's talking about these two clues...


----------



## HarleyRandom

I just remembered something. I think it was Mayim who said a contestant had a Ph.D. in jurisprudence. I never heard that, but most law schools now give the degree Juris Doctor.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> I just remembered something. I think it was Mayim who said a contestant had a Ph.D. in jurisprudence. I never heard that, but most law schools now give the degree Juris Doctor.


A law degree is a Juris Doctor (JD). A Ph.D. in jurisprudence is something different. Since it was Megan Wachspress who she said that about, and since she was from Berkeley, California, I'm guessing this is the program she got her degree in:





__





Graduate Program | Jurisprudence & Social Policy / Legal Studies







jsp-ls.berkeley.edu


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> A law degree is a Juris Doctor (JD). A Ph.D. in jurisprudence is something different. Since it was Megan Wachspress who she said that about, and since she was from Berkeley, California, I'm guessing this is the program she got her degree in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graduate Program | Jurisprudence & Social Policy / Legal Studies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jsp-ls.berkeley.edu


So there is such a thing.


----------



## astrohip

@HarleyRandom ... it appears "[email protected]" and "[email protected]" were just the nose under the tent.

From today's game:


----------



## Turtleboy

HarleyRandom said:


> So there is such a thing.


Yes. Everything is such a thing.


----------



## ej42137

madscientist said:


> I was pretty unsure about it though because I was wondering if they even had torpedoes in the Civil War .


What was meant by "torpedo" before 1900 was quite different from the self-propelled underwater munition you are thinking of.


----------



## Worf

Well, now that was a Final Jeopardy. $200 separating everyone and everyone got it wrong.


----------



## Turtleboy

I would have wagered zero on that category too.


----------



## sharkster

For some reason last night didn't record. I could have sworn that when I looked at the guide yesterday there was no episode even showing. Then, just now, I looked back to last night and it DID show a new episode. 

If there was, is it worth seeking out?


----------



## DevdogAZ

sharkster said:


> For some reason last night didn't record. I could have sworn that when I looked at the guide yesterday there was no episode even showing. Then, just now, I looked back to last night and it DID show a new episode.
> 
> If there was, is it worth seeking out?


The actual game play was decent, not great. However, the final scores after Double Jeopardy! were $11,000, $10,800, and $10,600. The FJ category was "Poets Corner in Westminster Abbey" so that led to some defensive betting. 

Here's the box score:



https://www.jeopardy.com/sites/default/files/social_meta/Jeopardy!_38_062822_Daily_Box_Score_v1.jpg



Edit: Looking at that box score, it's kind of crazy that the eventual winner was only able to buzz in twice in the Jeopardy! round and ended that round with just $800.


----------



## Regina

Why would 1st place bet only $5500 last night? If 2nd or 3rd place bet everything, then she wouldn't have been ahead of either of them...ugh!


----------



## astrohip

Regina said:


> Why would 1st place bet only $5500 last night? If 2nd or 3rd place bet everything, then she wouldn't have been ahead of either of them...ugh!


No idea. I can't figure out what she was... figuring.


----------



## astrohip

Thursday's game...

* Want to see how the temporary host's pauses are throwing off the contestants? Look no further than the very first clue today. There was only one answer acceptable, it was given, and the pause was so long, the contestant looked away from the board to see what was going on. Then did an eye shrug trying to figure out what the heck that was about.

* Her incessant "You now have the lead" actually interrupted a contestant as they were starting to ask for the next clue. Just stop.

* I was amazed that FJ was a triple stumper. I was doubly amazed that two of the contestants gave the same answer, which was only off by, I don't know, maybe 300 years? 😬 I was triply amazed that poor wagering cost one of them the win.


----------



## Regina

Ugh! Tuesday, the champ won because he bet nothing. Last night, he lost because he DIDN'T bet nothing! Ugh!


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Thursday's game...
> 
> * Want to see how the temporary host's pauses are throwing off the contestants?


Why are you calling her temporary?


----------



## sharkster

So much annoying stuff of late on the show.

I'm still on Team Mayim, though, and hope she stays on. I've seen talk on boards that I would not rely on for factual info, that they are still looking for a host (?). I thought all this was already worked out.


----------



## terpfan1980

HarleyRandom said:


> Why are you calling her temporary?


I think he's (very) hopeful that she is nothing more than temporary for the regular job. Same thought here.

I have no problem with her hosting specials, celeb editions, that sort of thing, but I wish she'd get dropped from the regular show. Too damned distracting because of those pauses.


----------



## HarleyRandom

terpfan1980 said:


> I think he's (very) hopeful that she is nothing more than temporary for the regular job. Same thought here.
> 
> I have no problem with her hosting specials, celeb editions, that sort of thing, but I wish she'd get dropped from the regular show. Too damned distracting because of those pauses.


Ken is the one not getting treated like the "real" host, but I'd have no problem with him not being THE host.

I just wish I didn't have to look at Mayim when she wears weird glasses.


----------



## astrohip

Here's my guesses as to the hosting...

Ken gets named permanent host. I'm sure the big cheeses at Sony have seen the online threads, and various polls. Mayim is only liked by about 30% of viewers, Ken gets above 75%. Their own internal studies must show them similar results. They'd be fools at this point to pick her.

If they feel some obligation to keep her (and why should they, this is a business, not a participation trophy), they can make her the host of special tourneys and/or prime-time events. However, I'm hearing some BUZZ that they may pick someone else for those games.

If you read back, you'll see I was originally a fan of Mayim, and had no problem with her as host. It's only as I've watched dozens & dozens of shows with her, that I've come to realize she would be a poor choice. There are so many facets to hosting this iconic show--smarts, timing, personality, etc--and I don't think she has a firm grasp on enough of those elements.

One thing that I think has become a factor is the host's trivia knowledge. It wasn't a big deal with Trebek, because, well... Trebek. But a replacement that doesn't have a deep and profound trivia background can get lost on stage. Waiting for judge's decisions, not sure what they heard, is that enough or do I ask BMS? Ken and several others know this stuff innately. Mayim's lack of this knowledge is hurting her on stage.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> I just wish I didn't have to look at Mayim when she wears weird glasses.


I have given zero thought to her looks, appearances, or clothes. I like Mayim, and whatever she wears is fine with me. I honestly never think about it, and rarely even notice. If you didn't continually bring it up her, I doubt I'd even be aware it's a thing.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Regina said:


> Ugh! Tuesday, the champ won because he bet nothing. Last night, he lost because he DIDN'T bet nothing! Ugh!


He didn't actually wear his orange tie.


----------



## terpfan1980

astrohip said:


> Here's my guesses as to the hosting...
> 
> Ken gets named permanent host. I'm sure the big cheeses at Sony have seen the online threads, and various polls. Mayim is only liked by about 30% of viewers, Ken gets above 75%. Their own internal studies must show them similar results. They'd be fools at this point to pick her.
> 
> If they feel some obligation to keep her (and why should they, this is a business, not a participation trophy), they can make her the host of special tourneys and/or prime-time events. However, I'm hearing some BUZZ that they may pick someone else for those games.
> 
> If you read back, you'll see I was originally a fan of Mayim, and had no problem with her as host. It's only as I've watched dozens & dozens of shows with her, that I've come to realize she would be a poor choice. There are so many facets to hosting this iconic show--smarts, timing, personality, etc--and I don't think she has a firm grasp on enough of those elements.
> 
> One thing that I think has become a factor is the host's trivia knowledge. It wasn't a big deal with Trebek, because, well... Trebek. But a replacement that doesn't have a deep and profound trivia background can get lost on stage. Waiting for judge's decisions, not sure what they heard, is that enough or do I ask BMS? Ken and several others know this stuff innately. Mayim's lack of this knowledge is hurting her on stage.





astrohip said:


> I have given zero thought to her looks, appearances, or clothes. I like Mayim, and whatever she wears is fine with me. I honestly never think about it, and rarely even notice. If you didn't continually bring it up her, I doubt I'd even be aware it's a thing.


That's the thing to me. Mostly she's heard, not seen. If she's wearing some funky outfit, weird glasses, whatever, I'm not really noticing.

What I am clearly noticing is the pauses.

Like I have said before, it seems clear to me that she isn't doing homework and/or doesn't know the board in advance. I don't know if Ken is doing that but as you noted, depth and breadth of knowledge, Ken has it hands down. He doesn't have to worry about the correct answers as he knows it just as much as the contestants do and likely as much as the judges do. He just has it in advance so he can pace the game better and he absolutely gets through the board and the match much better than Mayim Bialik does.

Also, as you've noted, Sony would be remiss if they aren't following the ratings. Her ratings as a host are down considerably compared to his. People are actively tuning her out. I'm not watching while she's hosting. Every now and then now, but pretty rarely. When I hear that Ken's back, I'll tune in again. When I have caught an episode lately with her hosting it's has been too jarring and disjointed to enjoy.

One of the things that has always bothered me about the game is when they make a correction it never takes into account the impact on the flow of the game. While they can "correct" the money, they can't go back and give the person that had answered correctly but was ruled as wrong the right to call the next spot on the board. It totally drops the flow of the game and changes how things unfold from that point. That is another part that frustrates me more with her hosting. With Ken the corrections are few and far between. With her, it seems to happen much too frequently.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I just remembered this. I correctly guessed the answer was not "Kabuki", and Mayim just gave the answer to the next contestant who, of course, got it correct.

If it's Japanese theater, it's one or the other, and usually the other.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> I just wish I didn't have to look at Mayim when she wears weird glasses.


Please stop commenting about Mayim's appearance! It comes across as really creepy and misogynistic. We are not watching the show to see how she looks or what she wears and that's certainly not why we come to this forum to discuss the show. 

If you absolutely MUST discuss her appearance, I'm sure there's a forum full of un-self-aware creeps somewhere on the internet where people might be interested, but this definitely isn't it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Thursday's game...
> 
> * Want to see how the temporary host's pauses are throwing off the contestants? Look no further than the very first clue today. There was only one answer acceptable, it was given, and the pause was so long, the contestant looked away from the board to see what was going on. Then did an eye shrug trying to figure out what the heck that was about.
> 
> * Her incessant "You now have the lead" actually interrupted a contestant as they were starting to ask for the next clue. Just stop.
> 
> * I was amazed that FJ was a triple stumper. I was doubly amazed that two of the contestants gave the same answer, which was only off by, I don't know, maybe 300 years? 😬 I was triply amazed that poor wagering cost one of them the win.


How about in the Wednesday game, when there was the question about the word for a disaster based on the French word for descent. When nobody got it, Mayim said the answer was "avalanche" and then had to add an explanation, complete with hand motions, about how avalanche and descent are related.


----------



## Regina

Omg! Thursday night..once again..if 3rd place had risked nothing in FJ, she would have won! If 1st and 2nd place are close, 3rd place should bet NOTHING!


----------



## terpfan1980

DevdogAZ said:


> Please stop commenting about Mayim's appearance! It comes across as really creepy and misogynistic. We are not watching the show to see how she looks or what she wears and that's certainly not why we come to this forum to discuss the show.
> 
> If you absolutely MUST discuss her appearance, I'm sure there's a forum full of un-self-aware creeps somewhere on the internet where people might be interested, but this definitely isn't it.


Your comments and defense on this concern are fine, but... well, I can't say that I blame the poster you were replying to for making their comments. If her appearance is _affecting_ his enjoyment of the show and is distracting when watching, then it seems to be fair game.

Apples and Oranges and all that when comparing her to Trebek in his run on the show, but he was, by my memory, always dressed professionally and his appearance was never a distraction when hosting Jeopardy. Compared to his time hosting Classic Concentration (where he had a habit of dressing much more relaxed, baggy sweaters and the like) it was night and day difference. Looking back at those Classic Concentration episodes, definitely classic 80's wear and all that. On that show, with the much more relaxed play style and leaning much more casual, it was no big deal. Same guy hosting a show that was much more businesslike in tone and game play, we say Trebek being more smooth, professional, etc.

By memory, with Mayim, there have been articles that have claimed that producers aren't really thrilled with her fashion choices on the show. The fact that the outfits are provided by sponsors (typically) doesn't help there. They would obviously want to put forth the best image they can if they are providing the suits and clothes that she's wearing. If she is not cooperating with the producers and is instead opting to make her own choices that are more jarring and disruptive to the audience, than it piles on that much more to reasons that some of us just don't want to see her hosting.


----------



## astrohip

terpfan1980 said:


> By memory, with Mayim, there have been articles that have claimed that producers aren't really thrilled with her fashion choices on the show.


Part of the problem may be that her religious beliefs prevent (or conversely, require) certain types of clothing. What many people think of as modern wear for women are not available for her to wear.

I am NOT a fashionista, and as I've pointed out, don't pay much attention to what people wear. I'll hear people comment on a contestant's outfit, and I have to go back and look again to see what they're talking about. And I'm fine with Mayim's clothes. But if one is used to a more modern, creative look in hosts, especially females, you aren't going to get it with her.

Of all the things that bug me about her (don't get me started 😬), this isn't one of them.


----------



## HarleyRandom

terpfan1980 said:


> By memory, with Mayim, there have been articles that have claimed that producers aren't really thrilled with her fashion choices on the show. The fact that the outfits are provided by sponsors (typically) doesn't help there. They would obviously want to put forth the best image they can if they are providing the suits and clothes that she's wearing. If she is not cooperating with the producers and is instead opting to make her own choices that are more jarring and disruptive to the audience, than it piles on that much more to reasons that some of us just don't want to see her hosting.


I think her clothes always look good, but if you want to talk creepy, it's her face with those Clark Kent or Buddy Holly glasses.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Getting back to the competition itself, the third-place contestant and returning champion should have just assumed both of her opponents would be wrong, which they were, and bet accordingly.


----------



## HarleyRandom

https://www.washingtonpost.com/arts-entertainment/2022/06/24/jeopardy-winning-streaks-how-many-this-season/


----------



## Bruce24

HarleyRandom said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/arts-entertainment/2022/06/24/jeopardy-winning-streaks-how-many-this-season/


CONTESTANT ZONE - LEADERBOARD OF LEGENDS from jeopardy.com


----------



## Regina

Mayim is an observant Jew and that certainly does affect her clothing choices. But she used to dress, as Tim Gunn would say, "Very Madame," until she appeared on "What Not To Wear." They helped her a lot. She was pretty dowdy before then.


----------



## Wil

I always liked Alex with the mustache, very much a distraction when he didn't have it. I did watch the show a lot when he was hosting, even though I thought his choice of socks was always rather bland.


----------



## Turtleboy

I always assumed the show dresses the host. Sure, the host can approve or decline wardrobe, but it’s not just stuff they bring from home.


----------



## Regina

They used to credit the designer of Alex's suits, but I don't think I have seen any such credit for Mayim's clothing. Please correct me if I am wrong. 
Fun fact: 'Mayim' means 'water' in Hebrew.


----------



## getbak

I checked a couple of old episodes I could find online and it doesn't look like there's a clothing sponsor for either Ken or Mayim.

I'm sure her fashion restrictions could be a problem on some shows (even BBT and Call Me Kat), but it's hard to believe that Jeopardy would be one of them. Even the other women who guest hosted dressed about the same as Mayim has been.


----------



## HarleyRandom

‘Jeopardy!’ Fans Rally Around Mayim Bialik After She Shared Health News on Instagram (yahoo.com)


----------



## lambertman

Ken returns July 18.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

I was stunned that they accepted 'Bush' as an answer without asking for the contestant to be more specific. Also ruling a contestant wrong too quickly when she usually takes too long to rule on an answer.

These are just two of the reasons I don't like her hosting style.

As for wardrobe, I don't really care about that as I FF her bits anyway. From what I've seen, she always dresses 'business professional'.


----------



## astrohip

TonyTheTiger said:


> I was stunned that they accepted 'Bush' as an answer without asking for the contestant to be more specific.


Same here. I even blurted out "BMS" when she answered, only to be stunned, flabbergasted and dumbfounded when it was accepted. I wonder if she did that on her own, and the judges might have ruled differently had they had a chance.


----------



## madscientist

I agree it was odd. Maybe it was because Bush The Younger is still alive. But, they should have been made to prove they knew it.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I was surprised they accepted Guyana the other night as a correct spelling or at least an acceptable spelling for French Guiana. I've never seen anything other than the former British colony spelled that way.

On a related note, they should probably be more lenient with celebrities. I saw a celebrity version of "Name That Tune" and while Jamie Foxx insists on "exact song title" on "Beat Shazam", and I think they normally do that on the other show, any title seemed to be okay as long as it had some of the words in the long version of the title with parentheses. However, merely saying lyrics that are not in any version of the title was not good enough.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I heard "palliative" before Mayim ruled. So the judges ruled correctly.


----------



## skypros

lambertman said:


> Ken returns July 18.


Thank You..... I don't watch when Mrs M, is hosting. 
I like Ken..... He has a good personality, Like Alex.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I'm a III. I didn't know all those other people were.


----------



## Wil

HarleyRandom said:


> I'm a III.


No offense, but no surprise you're an odd number.


----------



## Regina

HarleyRandom said:


> I'm a III. I didn't know all those other people were.


I knew Trey Parker was-but I am a HUGE South Park nerd and know all about Trey and Matt!


----------



## stellie93

Did anybody notice that one of the contestants didn't say "what is" in round 2 and Mayim didn't say anything? At least I didn't hear him say it.....


----------



## astrohip

stellie93 said:


> Did anybody notice that one of the contestants didn't say "what is" in round 2 and Mayim didn't say anything? At least I didn't hear him say it.....


He said it, very quietly. But it was detectable. He also had one today where you could barely hear it.

C'mon, bottom row clue, lions appeared in what ancient Roman structure. Might as well watch Generation Gap.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> He said it, very quietly. But it was detectable. He also had one today where you could barely hear it.


I often think I haven't heard the question.

The good news is that if the response is supposed to be a question just saying the question itself is all that is needed.


----------



## heySkippy

I was impressed yesterday that all the questions in the Acronyms category were actual acronyms and not abbreviations or initialisms.


----------



## alpacaboy

I didn't get the "Baby, Don't Hurt Me" category. Seemed forced to have the answer just alongside a comment with the word baby.


----------



## sharkster

alpacaboy said:


> I didn't get the "Baby, Don't Hurt Me" category. Seemed forced to have the answer just alongside a comment with the word baby.


Yeah, I didn't know what to make of that particular category. It was just bizarre. 

They did well with it, though. I didn't. heh


----------



## DevdogAZ

They had the "Which New York City Borough?" category and the first four answers were Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, Staten Island, and then the fifth question was a triple stumper. WTF?!?

Another annoying thing with Mayim:

The Clue: "This Civil War Battle . . ."
The Contestant: "What is Gettysburg?"
Mayim: "Yes, the BATTLE of Gettysburg."

The Clue: ". . . on this road where cars are serviced."
The Contestant: "What is the pit?"
Mayim: "Yes, the pit ROAD."

The Clue: "This strait narrows . . ."
The Contestant: "What is Gibraltar?"
Mayim: "Yes, the STRAIT of Gibraltar."


----------



## Wil

DevdogAZ said:


> They had the "Which New York City Borough?" category and the first four answers were Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, Staten Island, and then the fifth question was a triple stumper. WTF?!?


I think that would have tested even the mostly non-judgmental Ken Jennings, were he hosting.


----------



## heySkippy

DevdogAZ said:


> They had the "Which New York City Borough?" category and the first four answers were Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, Staten Island, and then the fifth question was a triple stumper. WTF?!?


What is WTF about that? No one in our house watching knew the answer.


----------



## pdhenry

DevdogAZ said:


> Another annoying thing with Mayim:


Can someone remind me whether Alex used to give the answers to triple stumpers in the form of a question? Mayim doesn't, and it grates on me


----------



## pdhenry

heySkippy said:


> What is WTF about that? No one in our house watching knew the answer.


Probably because there are five boroughs and Staten Island hadn't been used yet.


----------



## astrohip

heySkippy said:


> What is WTF about that? No one in our house watching knew the answer.





pdhenry said:


> Probably because there are five boroughs and Staten Island hadn't been used yet.


It was the Bronx that hadn't been used yet.

Having said that... I went blank also. I knew there were five, I knew four had been used, I know my boroughs, and yet... {crickets}


----------



## pdhenry

astrohip said:


> It was the Bronx that hadn't been used yet.


Yeah, I misremembered. But in a category of five things to name the fifth is a reasonable guess after four have been named.


----------



## heySkippy

I wonder what percentage of Americans that don't live in NYC know there are just 5 boroughs.


----------



## HarleyRandom

alpacaboy said:


> I didn't get the "Baby, Don't Hurt Me" category. Seemed forced to have the answer just alongside a comment with the word baby.


Oh, just have fun with those.

Having just seen a reference to the show Luke Perry was on, I don't think "90210" should have been accepted as a response. I don't recall whether he was ever on that show, which was about a second generation with some characters related to the cast of "Beverly Hills 90210". I do know he was on the travesty that is "Riverdale".


----------



## pdhenry

Apparently Luke Perry was on Beverly Hills 90210.









Whether "90210" was a sufficient answer is another matter.


----------



## Worf

heySkippy said:


> I wonder what percentage of Americans that don't live in NYC know there are just 5 boroughs.


Everyone who watched Jeopardy now knows - Mayim did say at the beginning "name 1 of the 5 boroughs".. I didn't know before the episode, and now I know . And it's been reinforced by this thread that there are 5 boroughs. Now, I might have trouble naming them all...

So yeah, everyone knew there were 5 boroughs going into it. But I suppose it's a triple stumper because it's one of those elimination questions where each response will be a different borough, and did you manage to keep track of them all?

I'm sure no contestant was tracking which ones were said and mentally eliminating the picked ones from the list so they could get an easy $1000 clue - they were all deriving it from what they knew rather than the alternate. (Remember most clues usually have two ways of coming up with the correct response). Method of elimination is just one used so infrequently.

But it might be a fun way to do clues because it makes it harder on the "bouncers".


----------



## HarleyRandom

Worf said:


> Everyone who watched Jeopardy now knows - Mayim did say at the beginning "name 1 of the 5 boroughs".. I didn't know before the episode, and now I know . And it's been reinforced by this thread that there are 5 boroughs. Now, I might have trouble naming them all...
> 
> So yeah, everyone knew there were 5 boroughs going into it. But I suppose it's a triple stumper because it's one of those elimination questions where each response will be a different borough, and did you manage to keep track of them all?
> 
> I'm sure no contestant was tracking which ones were said and mentally eliminating the picked ones from the list so they could get an easy $1000 clue - they were all deriving it from what they knew rather than the alternate. (Remember most clues usually have two ways of coming up with the correct response). Method of elimination is just one used so infrequently.
> 
> But it might be a fun way to do clues because it makes it harder on the "bouncers".


I knew it was The Bronx.


----------



## Bruce24

HarleyRandom said:


> I knew it was The Bronx.


So did I. I've pass by many times driving between Boston and where I grew up on Long Island.


----------



## Wil

heySkippy said:


> I wonder what percentage of Americans that don't live in NYC know there are just 5 boroughs.


21.572% (so the likelihood of a triple stumper would be about 50/50)
Jeopardy contestants 78.371% (so the % likelihood of a triple stumper= just about exactly1%)
5 day champ level Jeopardy contestants 98.428% (a triple stumper would be very close to impossible)

Actually, these are my absolutely official made up stats as to how many "know there are just five boroughs AND that the Bronx is one of them.

Of course knowing the right response in the first place would shortcut all that, making, in aggregate, how a triple-stumper could happen pretty much a stumper.


----------



## DevdogAZ

pdhenry said:


> Apparently Luke Perry was on Beverly Hills 90210.
> 
> View attachment 73297
> 
> Whether "90210" was a sufficient answer is another matter.


The point is that there was a spin-off show a few years ago called "90210" so while that was often used as a nickname of the original show, it is now the official name of another show, so I would expect J! would either not accept that, or ask the contestant to BMS.


----------



## stellie93

I was watching a rerun with Ryan Long and Myiam was going on and on about how many contestants had broken records this year and it struck me, "Is she thinking that's because of her?????"


----------



## pdhenry

I though the winner had wagered incorrectly tonight. Turns out it was one of the best wagers in recent history.


----------



## Grasshopper AZ

DevdogAZ said:


> They had the "Which New York City Borough?" category and the first four answers were Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, Staten Island, and then the fifth question was a triple stumper. WTF?!?
> 
> Another annoying thing with Mayim:
> 
> The Clue: "This Civil War Battle . . ."
> The Contestant: "What is Gettysburg?"
> Mayim: "Yes, the BATTLE of Gettysburg."
> 
> The Clue: ". . . on this road where cars are serviced."
> The Contestant: "What is the pit?"
> Mayim: "Yes, the pit ROAD."
> 
> The Clue: "This strait narrows . . ."
> The Contestant: "What is Gibraltar?"
> Mayim: "Yes, the STRAIT of Gibraltar."


The only issue I have is that as a life long racer, the pits and pit road are technically different places. While NASCARs three national series use the term garage instead of pit it is essentially the same thing. The pits are an area where crews work on cars between races and pit road is a place quick service happens during a race.


----------



## Bruce24

Grasshopper AZ said:


> The only issue I have is that as a life long racer, the pits and pit road are technically different places. While NASCARs three national series use the term garage instead of pit it is essentially the same thing. The pits are an area where crews work on cars between races and pit road is a place quick service happens during a race.


The way they phrased the answer removed the need to say the word Road.


----------



## ManeJon

The news article I read said he calculated wrong so he bet wrong and lost.
I thought she was only going to do the special shows and Ken Jennings was going to do regular daily ones. I can't stand her so I want to see Ken back


----------



## HarleyRandom

I forget who. Maybe it was Mayim. But someone seemed surprised by the writers' sense of humor when looking at two categories next to each other that were related.


----------



## Wil

The outrageous DJ wager tonight on the last question (just before FJ) was grounds for automatic disqualification as far as I'm concerned. Oughta be a rule.


----------



## realityboy

Pluto is adding a Jeopardy! channel next month.









Jeopardy! and Wheel of Fortune will stream 24/7







www.polygon.com


----------



## astrohip

What was that FJ wager today?

Steve Clarke: 20000-1=19999 (2x = $38,400)
Tehmeena Malik: 3200-3200=0
Ben Coller: 10000+3000=13000 

If you have exactly half of the leader's total, doesn't every wagering guideline known to man say bet it all? The leader will wager either $1 or $0. So you have to wager 100% to have a chance. Unless you are playing for 2nd place. 

And he would be the champ with that wager. Instead he winds up one and done.💩


----------



## MauriAnne

astrohip said:


> What was that FJ wager today?


I completely agree. I also didn't understand his DD bet of $5000. Why didn't he bet $5001 to guarantee the win at that point? If he got the DD wrong, it didn't make much difference if it he lost $5000 or $5001. 

And I was flabbergasted that peroxide was ruled wrong when they were looking for hydrogen peroxide. I would have expected "be more specific" rather than just wrong. 

This game is getting more and more baffling.


----------



## astrohip

If he bet $5001 and missed, he would be in 2nd place. I'm not sure what the wagering gods recommend, but his wager, while seemingly odd, made the most sense to me.

I also was surprised "peroxide" wasn't accepted, or at least a BMS. I can't recall ever hearing the word "peroxide" without it being part of Hydrogen Peroxide. But IANAC.


----------



## MauriAnne

astrohip said:


> If he bet $5001 and missed, he would be in 2nd place. I'm not sure what the wagering gods recommend, but his wager, while seemingly odd, made the most sense to me.


You're 100% correct It seemed odd to me, and when I went back to think about it, my brain mis-remembered how much money he had at the time. Thanks for straightening me out.



astrohip said:


> I also was surprised "peroxide" wasn't accepted, or at least a BMS. I can't recall ever hearing the word "peroxide" without it being part of Hydrogen Peroxide. But IANAC.


 This got me googling and I found there are a bunch of peroxides -- sodium peroxide, magnesium peroxide, and potassium peroxide. It also reminded me why I never liked chemistry.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Ultimately, Lake Superior is the source for Niagara Falls.

I knew K5 wasn't the Himalayas but some mountain range I can never remember starting with K. K-2 is in that range and I think it's second to Everest.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I've heard he's older, but one of the newspapers I look at online says Johnny Gilbert is 94.


----------



## DVR_Dave

HarleyRandom said:


> I've heard he's older, but one of the newspapers I look at online says Johnny Gilbert is 94.


Happy Birthday, Johnny! 

Johnny Gilbert/Age
94 years
July 13, 1928


----------



## trainman

The show will once again have a studio audience next season: Tickets | Jeopardy.com


----------



## HarleyRandom

trainman said:


> The show will once again have a studio audience next season: Tickets | Jeopardy.com


I noticed that during one of the breaks. They've sure had us fooled.


----------



## astrohip

Good FJ question today. Read the clue _carefully_.


----------



## Lady Honora

realityboy said:


> Pluto is adding a Jeopardy! channel next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeopardy! and Wheel of Fortune will stream 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.polygon.com


They certainly have enough programs to stream.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Good FJ question today. Read the clue _carefully_.


Well, now I don't remember.

Good wagering, though.


----------



## astrohip

Very subtle political dig today. I don't think that happens often (ever?).

The answer to a clue was used as part of another clue. I found that odd. It turned out the order they were chosen kept it from being an issue, but had it been the other way, it could have made a difference.

Very surprised they accepted "Adams". If ever a BMS was called for.

Tomorrow is Mayim's last day as host of Jeopardy. Excepting specials or tourneys or whatever else they might use her for in the future. She's been a good, decent host, but just not what the show needs.


----------



## Turtleboy

astrohip said:


> Tomorrow is Mayim's last day as host of Jeopardy. Excepting specials or tourneys or whatever else they might use her for in the future. She's been a good, decent host, but just not what the show needs.


Has that been officially announced?


----------



## Wil

Turtleboy said:


> Has that been officially announced?


I mean {sputter ... sputter] TCF!

But for this season anyway, yes, official. Otherwise, talk last couple of days has been something "imminent."


----------



## astrohip

Turtleboy said:


> Has that been officially announced?


Are you insinuating my theorizing ain't official?


----------



## terpfan1980

astrohip said:


> Are you insinuating my theorizing ain't official?


From your lips or keyboard. I can only hope.


----------



## Martha

I could not believe she accepted "Adams" without even her usual pause. 🙄 

I'm very happy Ken will be back next week and hopefully moving forward!


----------



## Unbeliever

Slightly disappointed, but I understand why she didn't affirm the correct response with the next line in the clue "Say my name".

--Carlos "you're #@#& right" V.


----------



## Unbeliever

Martha said:


> could not believe she accepted "Adams" without even her usual pause


Especially since there were 3 of them in the right period and relation. John, John Quincy, and Samuel.

--Carlos "beer, though" V.


----------



## Wil

Unbeliever said:


> Especially since there were 3 [Adams] in the right period


Exactly. John is not out of the picture just because he is referenced in the answer. JQ was clearly a player (before and beyond his presidency). In addition to Samuel and those two: Thomas as a DOI signer and political figure of the time is also in the mix. And there has never been any question in my mind that Abigail was a "founding father" as an aggressive influencer and advisor, not her fault the title is misnamed.

"Well, OBVIOUSLY I meant Samuel." No. Tell me which one; the others choices may have been a bit off but I need you to prove to me you know which one. When somebody drops the name "Adams" in this era I want some clarification.

The judges are handcuffed by this kind of host error (as opposed to the host accepting an answer that is just plain wrong [pronunciation, added "s", whatever], which they can over-rule). You can't penalize the responding contestant because the host ruled wrongly and precluded the possibility of any additional clarification, prompted or unprompted. So you wind up penalizing the other TWO contestants and there's no way of knowing how the game would have gone from that point on had the host done the job.

Alex was no Renaissance Man but he learned, and meanwhile he prepped the hell out of the day's games.


----------



## Lady Honora

Wil said:


> Exactly. John is not out of the picture just because he is referenced in the answer. JQ was clearly a player (before and beyond his presidency). In addition to Samuel and those two: Thomas as a DOI signer and political figure of the time is also in the mix. And there has never been any question in my mind that Abigail was a "founding father" as an aggressive influencer and advisor, not her fault the title is misnamed.
> 
> "Well, OBVIOUSLY I meant Samuel." No. Tell me which one; the others choices may have been a bit off but I need you to prove to me you know which one. When somebody drops the name "Adams" in this era I want some clarification.
> 
> The judges are handcuffed by this kind of host error (as opposed to the host accepting an answer that is just plain wrong [pronunciation, added "s", whatever], which they can over-rule). You can't penalize the responding contestant because the host ruled wrongly and precluded the possibility of any additional clarification, prompted or unprompted. So you wind up penalizing the other TWO contestants and there's no way of knowing how the game would have gone from that point on had the host done the job.
> 
> Alex was no Renaissance Man but he learned, and meanwhile he prepped the hell out of the day's games.


The one time she didn't pause and look at the judges' table for verification.


----------



## terpfan1980

Lady Honora said:


> The one time she didn't pause and look at the judges' table for verification.


You need to FYP that to "One of the times she didn't"
It isn't like it is the first time....


----------



## lambertman

Some semblance of announcement has to come sooner than later, because taping for the new season (with a studio audience) begins August 2.

EDIT: you know, like Jim said on the last page, Whoops.


----------



## Bruce24

Martha said:


> I could not believe she accepted "Adams" without even her usual pause. 🙄
> 
> I'm very happy Ken will be back next week and hopefully moving forward!


In Ken's first game as a contestant the FJ questions was 


> She's the first female track & field athlete to win medals in 5 different events at a single Olympics


Ken answered, "Who is Jones", while another contestant was more specific with "Who is Marion Jones", they accepted Jones which is why as you mentioned Ken will hosting next week.....in case you're wondering there have been other Female Jones to have won gold at the Olympics.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Given what has happened over the past year or so, it's too bad the current champion couldn't have been around back then. Because it was one "Jeopardy" fiasco after another.


----------



## Wil

Interesting closing words from Johnny Gilbert on today's show. Ken Jennings is back "as host." Not "hosting." Wonder how he will be introduced Monday. If they use that wording then, I think we may have an answer.
EDIT: Nope; still just "hosting."


----------



## alpacaboy

I could swear that a while back, I heard a host (I thought it was Mayim) once responded to an answer, "More specific" and the contestant did get more specific before time ran out.

In the past month, there have been times when I thought that would have been appropriate(like the Adams answer discussed earlier).
Am I imagining that I heard that? I don't think it necessarily applied to a name, but maybe?
How would that work? Like from the discussion here, it sounds like there's a lot of communication that needs to happen with the judges, unless the host is making that call like a judge.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

alpacaboy said:


> I could swear that a while back, I heard a host (I thought it was Mayim) once responded to an answer, "More specific" and the contestant did get more specific before time ran out.
> 
> In the past month, there have been times when I thought that would have been appropriate(like the Adams answer discussed earlier).
> Am I imagining that I heard that? I don't think it necessarily applied to a name, but maybe?
> How would that work? Like from the discussion here, it sounds like there's a lot of communication that needs to happen with the judges, unless the host is making that call like a judge.


No, you're exactly right, and the contestant has been called wrong if they can't specify their answer. This is why the frustration at ambiguous answers being accepted!


----------



## HarleyRandom

Wil said:


> Interesting closing words from Johnny Gilbert on today's show.
> 
> Ken Jennings is back "as host." Not "hosting." Wonder how he will be introduced Monday. If they use that wording then, I think we may have an answer.


I didn't stay around. Maybe I'd better. I kept a second copy for the commercials, or the other one may be in the trash still. Two stations air the show but both pre-empted the same episode due to weather. Otherwise, I don't usually need the second one but I'm not seeing the commercials, so that changes now.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Clue: These CENTERS for victims of sudden events like gunshots come in levels, 1 through 5.
Contestant: What is Trauma?
Mayim: Yes, Trauma CENTERS.

Why does she feel the need to do that?


----------



## Wil

Pace, Flow, Control (interjecting instantly, decisively when prompts or rulings needed). Added comments brisk, non-intrusive. Pleasant, friendly, authoritative. The difference in flow is incredible. Jennings is far from perfect, he's really not a pro announcer and he may not have the tools to ever be one. But he runs a good show. A little hot this time out of the gate and he needs to dial back just a tad, but overall there's no comparison.


----------



## astrohip

WT heck was the FJ wager? I don't know if it was intentional or accidental.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> WT heck was the FJ wager? I don't know if it was intentional or accidental.


I have the same question. I was hoping you could explain it.  

I'm thinking it was intentional with some faulty logic. 

All 3 FJ wagers were lacking. If you're in third you never want to end up with $0, right?


----------



## Turtleboy

William went to Stuyvesant high school. Got a bit ripped off there. 

12h


----------



## DevdogAZ

Turtleboy said:


> William went to Stuyvesant high school. Got a bit ripped off there.
> 
> 12h


Interesting from his thread that there was a big judging delay between when William's FJ answer was revealed and when Erica's answer was revealed. I guess it took the judges a while to decide whether they were going to accept her answer, but the players had no idea what was going on.

Also cool to hear a little of what they say to each other immediately after the tie breaker was over:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549246400709292033


----------



## alpacaboy

Yeah, I was surprised. I thought unless you're extra super unconfident about the category, first place should always assume second place will bet it all.
Or am I missing something?
It looked like both 1st place and 2nd place were just thinking about 3rd place betting it all?
Should 2nd and 3rd place always bet $1 short of everything?


----------



## Turtleboy

Second place should bet enough to have $1 more than 3rd place if third place bets it all *and *$1 more than 1st place if 1st place bets nothing. 

But 1st place should assume that second place is going to bet it all.


----------



## astrohip

Wacky wagering again today (Tuesday). I don't understand how these people can be so smart, and have -zero- concept of betting strategy.


----------



## Unbeliever

[peeve]
Challenger didn't explode. It was broken up by aerodynamic forces when the external tank collapsed because the booster had a burn through and ripped itself off and into the tank.
[/peeve]

--Carlos V.


----------



## ej42137

astrohip said:


> Wacky wagering again today (Tuesday). I don't understand how these people can be so smart, and have -zero- concept of betting strategy.


Schoolgirl Barbie said it best: "Math is hard!"


----------



## astrohip

ej42137 said:


> Schoolgirl Barbie said it best: "Math is hard!"


Math Suks!


----------



## HarleyRandom

A few days late with this one, but I saw a reference to John Mellencamp on another site. 

I knew that it was his real name, and that he was once John Cougar.


----------



## Turtleboy

ok


----------



## ThePennyDropped

I heard that he was from a small town.


----------



## astrohip

Interview segment: "I'm a space nerd. I'm working on identifying every constellation."

Final Jeopardy category: Constellations

The fix is in!!


----------



## Turtleboy

I don’t understand her bet. If he bet nothing, he would have won. She didn’t bet enough to have $1 more than him if he bet nothing.


----------



## Regina

Turtleboy said:


> I don’t understand her bet. If he bet nothing, he would have won. She didn’t bet enough to have $1 more than him if he bet nothing.


IKR? I was yelling at the screen! She got awfully lucky!


----------



## Martha

Regina said:


> IKR? I was yelling at the screen! She got awfully lucky!


Well, the category was in her favor.


----------



## wmcbrine

HarleyRandom said:


> A few days late with this one, but I saw a reference to John Mellencamp on another site.
> 
> I knew that it was his real name, and that he was once John Cougar.


More importantly, he was never a member of The Clash.  That one was particularly annoying.


----------



## Bruce24

Turtleboy said:


> I don’t understand her bet. If he bet nothing, he would have won. She didn’t bet enough to have $1 more than him if he bet nothing.


I was trying to figure out what possible logic she used for that wager. Had she bet $4400 vs. $5400, I would have thought she was trying to cover a case were only #3 gets the question correct....but if the FJ category is in your wheelhouse, why not bet on yourself, while she did win her bet cost herself $10K, because IMO this was a case you go all in.


----------



## Hank

wmcbrine said:


> More importantly, he was never a member of The Clash.  That one was particularly annoying.


What happened here?


----------



## HarleyRandom

Hank said:


> What happened here?


I'm guessing the clue was about a member of The Clash whose birth name was similar to John Mellencamp.


----------



## Hank

found it: John Mellor: This Clash man a name that reflected his not-flashy guitar style Jeopardy - JeopardyArchive.com

So someone must have incorrectly answered John Cougar (or Mellencamp)


----------



## DevdogAZ

Martha said:


> Well, the category was in her favor.


All the more reason she should have bet more. At least enough to have more than first place assuming he bet nothing. That was one of the more bizarre bets I've seen on J!


----------



## HarleyRandom

Yesterday's winner looked like Marie in the comic strip Judge Parker.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> Yesterday's winner looked like Marie in the comic strip Judge Parker.


Based on this, we've narrowed your age to between 98 and 137. 😁


----------



## Wil

astrohip said:


> Based on this, we've narrowed your age to between 98 and 137. 😁


I'll take the over.

Judge Parker was one of the best-drawn comic strips ever, BTW. That was a long, long time ago; are there such things as comic strips anymore?

EDIT: Aging sucks; I was visualizing *Rex Morgan, MD* when I said "one of the best-drawn." They got those wonderfully cinematic black & whites on _newsprint_ somehow


----------



## astrohip

Wil said:


> I'll take the over.
> 
> Judge Parker was one of the best-drawn comic strips ever, BTW. That was a long, long time ago; *are there such things as comic strips anymore?*


I read them daily. About 25-30 of them. Some in the local paper, which has an amazing comics section. Some online. 

But I'm old. Do young people even know about them?


----------



## astrohip

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
INAUGURAL BALLS

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
At the 1993 Tennessee inaugural ball, Paul Simon performed this song, his most recent Top 40 hit

Tennessee. Paul Simon. Top 40 hit. Bingo... Graceland.



Spoiler: FJ Answer



”You Can Call Me Al”


----------



## Hank

astrohip said:


> Spoiler: FJ Answer
> 
> 
> 
> ”You Can Call Me Al”


Ohhhh.. I'm sorry. The answer has to be in the form of a question. Thanks for playing, though. 🤣 😂


----------



## ThePennyDropped

astrohip said:


> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
> INAUGURAL BALLS
> 
> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
> At the 1993 Tennessee inaugural ball, Paul Simon performed this song, his most recent Top 40 hit
> 
> Tennessee. Paul Simon. Top 40 hit. Bingo... Graceland.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FJ Answer
> 
> 
> 
> ”You Can Call Me Al”


I was surprised that two of the three contestants couldn't even manage to guess a Paul Simon song, not even an incorrect one.


----------



## pdhenry

I was pretty sure that it was


Spoiler



Graceland


----------



## heySkippy

I was stumped. Couldn't think of a single Paul Simon song after about 1980-ish.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Wil said:


> I'll take the over.
> 
> Judge Parker was one of the best-drawn comic strips ever, BTW. That was a long, long time ago; are there such things as comic strips anymore?


You haven't seen it lately. One of the worst comic strips right now, and the art is just one of the reasons. There is a temporary artist and the commenters on Comics Kingdom constantly criticize him. The regular guy will supposedly come back soon.

I read numerous comic strips each day and, unfortunately, I read the comments for many of them.


----------



## HarleyRandom

heySkippy said:


> I was stumped. Couldn't think of a single Paul Simon song after about 1980-ish.


I got "You Can Call Me Al". That's the first song of his I think of that is anywhere close to recent.

The type radio stations I listen to, mostly online, play him by himself and with Garfunkel. I would know a lot of his music.


----------



## HarleyRandom

HarleyRandom said:


> You haven't seen it lately. One of the worst comic strips right now, and the art is just one of the reasons. There is a temporary artist and the commenters on Comics Kingdom constantly criticize him. The regular guy will supposedly come back soon.
> 
> I read numerous comic strips each day and, unfortunately, I read the comments for many of them.


I couldn't post the July 20 strip with Marie. She looks hideous. Here is a better one. I remembered the contestant having darker hair.

Comics: King Comics | The Seattle Times


----------



## jcwik

Wil said:


> I'll take the over.
> 
> Judge Parker was one of the best-drawn comic strips ever, BTW. That was a long, long time ago; are there such things as comic strips anymore?
> 
> EDIT: Aging sucks; I was visualizing *Rex Morgan, MD* when I said "one of the best-drawn." They got those wonderfully cinematic black & whites on _newsprint_ somehow


Ha ha. I used to love Judge Parker and Rex Morgan so long ago! Had forgotten completely about both. Our Jeopardy was preempted and never shown, so didn't see whoever won.


----------



## Wil

jcwik said:


> I used to love Judge Parker and Rex Morgan so long ago!


There was some association and cross-pollination between the two, I believe, which may be partly why I momentarily confused them. I think in the 1950s/60s the artist from one strip would sometimes step over to the other. Illnesses and such.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
> INAUGURAL BALLS
> 
> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
> At the 1993 Tennessee inaugural ball, Paul Simon performed this song, his most recent Top 40 hit
> 
> Tennessee. Paul Simon. Top 40 hit. Bingo... Graceland.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FJ Answer
> 
> 
> 
> ”You Can Call Me Al”


At JBoard, this was one of the lowest scoring FJ in a while. And the negbait was almost as high as the correct answer get.

39% "You Can Call Me Al"
36% "Graceland"

This was a really well-designed FJ clue. It has an obvious negbait, but is easily answered with just a little thought.


----------



## pdhenry

It does require awareness that the "Tennessee Inaugural Ball" isn't for the TN Governor's inauguration, I suppose.


----------



## astrohip

"Inaugural Balls" in 1993 should have been a clue that it was presidential related. Tennessee/1993 should take you to Al Gore. With a decent knowledge of Paul Simon, you now have it.

Unless your brain locks on Graceland. And once it does, it's hard to knock it down.


----------



## pdhenry

astrohip said:


> "Inaugural Balls" in 1993 should have been a clue that it was presidential related.


I dunno, Governors have an inaugural ball as well.





__





Governor Tom Wolf's Inaugural Ball


Pennsylvania Governor Tom Wolf Inaugural Ball at the Hershey Lodge



www.jefflphoto.com


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> I dunno, Governors have an inaugural ball as well.


And I think many of us, myself included, assumed that. That's why Graceland came to mind so quickly, and why I never questioned myself.

But with hindsight, "1993" was just dangling there, if only I hadn't rushed to an erroneous conclusion.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
> INAUGURAL BALLS
> 
> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
> At the 1993 Tennessee inaugural ball, Paul Simon performed this song, his most recent Top 40 hit
> 
> Tennessee. Paul Simon. Top 40 hit. Bingo... Graceland.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FJ Answer
> 
> 
> 
> ”You Can Call Me Al”


I also immediately went to Graceland without even giving it another thought. I knew the 1993 inaugural ball was referring to Clinton's inauguration, but didn't even think about the fact that his running mate was Al.


----------



## astrohip

I was stunned at today's FJ. I thought I had it, and would have bet against the correct answer.

I'll post more once you late viewers watch it.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Ken was on "Pyramid" last night.

One of the categories was something like "Long hard D". The show is known for making its categories sound dirty when the clues usually aren't. Ross Mathews liked the category. Ken said he was glad he was receiving.

Ken also won $50,000 for both his contestants, who were brothers.


----------



## Regina

Late to the party, but "Al" came to me right away and I was stunned at the triple stumper!


----------



## gersh49

Ken Jennings, Mayim Bialik to Share Hosting Duties in Season 39


----------



## DevdogAZ

Ugh! That sucks. Make a decision and stick with it! Quit straddling the fence!


----------



## astrohip

The article isn't 100% clear:
_
The two-year Jeopardy! hosting saga has reached its conclusion: Ken Jennings and Mayim Bialik will both continue to serve as co-hosts of the iconic game show, TVLine has confirmed._

Co-hosts of the everyday Jeopardy? Split 50-50? Or co-hosts he gets daytime, she gets specials? I need to see more details. 

Up until now, I've been watching regardless of who's the host. If she becomes a full-time co-host, I'll quit watching when it's her turn. She drives me nuts, and it's not that important to me.


----------



## gersh49

Another article with a few more details:

‘Jeopardy!’: Mayim Bialik, Ken Jennings Will Keep Splitting Host Duties


----------



## heySkippy

gersh49 said:


> Another article with a few more details:
> 
> ‘Jeopardy!’: Mayim Bialik, Ken Jennings Will Keep Splitting Host Duties


Works for me. They are both good.


----------



## terpfan1980

I continue to hope that they minimize usage of Mayim Bialik on the regular show. If they put her on the specials and such, no problem. Her on the regular show just drives me crazy as she just wrecks the flow of the game far too often.


----------



## Turtleboy

Does Johnny Gilbert still call Mayim "the host of Jeopardy," and say that Ken is "hosting Jeopardy"?


----------



## Bruce24

Turtleboy said:


> Does Johnny Gilbert still call Mayim "the host of Jeopardy," and say that Ken is "hosting Jeopardy"?


His is still saying hosting Jeopardy for Ken, but these shows were tapped a few months ago.


----------



## Turtleboy

I have to go back and check my TiVo to see what he says for Mayim (and if I have those still saved). I think he called her "the host of Jeopardy" but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Bruce24

Last year when they announced Mayim as host for prime time specials, they started saying "the host of Jeopardy" for her, while Ken who was filling in as they searched for a permanent daily Jeopardy host got hosting. When next season starts we will see if they change this.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I wonder if Sony is just waiting until Mayim is no longer committed to her sitcom before making her the full-time permanent host. When I saw Kall Me Kat was renewed again, I had hoped this meant she'd be out of the running for the permanent host, but Sony is really bending over backward to accommodate her.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Michael Strahan, host of "Pyramid" (yes, football players can be hosts) called Ken the host of "Jeopardy".


----------



## MauriAnne

I am so glad Alexa lost tonight. i was initially rooting for her as I'm a sucker for female Electrical Engineers, but with the way my Echo kept trying to respond every time Ken called on her, I am glad she's gone.


----------



## Regina

Lol! My Alexa responded too! Somehow my Alexa thought Ken was asking her to flip a coin...
It was heads, BTW!


----------



## realityboy

HarleyRandom said:


> Michael Strahan, host of "Pyramid" (yes, football players can be hosts) called Ken the host of "Jeopardy".


Nope, he said that Jennings was a former champion and now hosting the show. I’m assuming it’ll change next season, but so far it’s been consistent that he’s hosting as opposed to the host.


----------



## Worf

DevdogAZ said:


> I wonder if Sony is just waiting until Mayim is no longer committed to her sitcom before making her the full-time permanent host. When I saw Kall Me Kat was renewed again, I had hoped this meant she'd be out of the running for the permanent host, but Sony is really bending over backward to accommodate her.


I suspect it's also because they couldn't find a suitable full time host. Remember Ken isn't able to do it full time either as he has his own thing going. So if Sony is going to accommodate one host because of her other commitment, I'm sure they're letting Ken do the same as well. 

Mike was the producer back during the original announcement and was supposed to be full time host with Mayim doing specials which was fine as Mike was already full time, and Mayim had outside commitments. But we know what happened there. It seems the latest press release implies both will share the hosting duties. I doubt Mayim will do specials only and Ken the main role as neither is able to do it full time. It will probably remain like this with both of them hosting the specials depending on availability. Both have outside commitments but there seems to be reasonable coverage should either take on something else. 

I'm guessing the main point is, well, deal with it. Ken can't host full time, like Mayim can't either, and since this season basically worked itself out just fine, it seems silly to change it up. And I'm sure neither is willing to commit full time either.



MauriAnne said:


> I am so glad Alexa lost tonight. i was initially rooting for her as I'm a sucker for female Electrical Engineers, but with the way my Echo kept trying to respond every time Ken called on her, I am glad she's gone.


I think this may be the most frivolous reason to hate on a contestant ever... that they activate their home spying device. Maybe a few more of those Burger King whopper commercials need to happen.


----------



## HarleyRandom

realityboy said:


> Nope, he said that Jennings was a former champion and now hosting the show. I’m assuming it’ll change next season, but so far it’s been consistent that he’s hosting as opposed to the host.


Well, he didn't say one of the hosts.


----------



## trainman

Here's the official word from Michael Davies -- Ken and Mayim will both be hosting the regular syndicated show, but they'll each be doing it for longer stretches rather than switching off every couple of weeks (in fact, Ken will be hosting from the start of the season all the way through December).









A Note from Jeopardy! EP Michael Davies: New Hosts and New Initiatives | J!Buzz | Jeopardy.com


I write today with the exciting news that we have closed and signed deals with Mayim Bialik and Ken Jennings to be the hosts of Jeopardy! moving forward. The fact is, we have so much Jeopardy! to make, and so many plans for the future, that we always knew we would need multiple hosts for the...




www.jeopardy.com


----------



## DevdogAZ

Worf said:


> I suspect it's also because they couldn't find a suitable full time host. Remember Ken isn't able to do it full time either as he has his own thing going. So if Sony is going to accommodate one host because of her other commitment, I'm sure they're letting Ken do the same as well.
> 
> Mike was the producer back during the original announcement and was supposed to be full time host with Mayim doing specials which was fine as Mike was already full time, and Mayim had outside commitments. But we know what happened there. It seems the latest press release implies both will share the hosting duties. I doubt Mayim will do specials only and Ken the main role as neither is able to do it full time. It will probably remain like this with both of them hosting the specials depending on availability. Both have outside commitments but there seems to be reasonable coverage should either take on something else.
> 
> I'm guessing the main point is, well, deal with it. Ken can't host full time, like Mayim can't either, and since this season basically worked itself out just fine, it seems silly to change it up. And I'm sure neither is willing to commit full time either.


What is this other gig that Ken supposedly has that's preventing him from doing Jeopardy! full time? He's no longer one of the Chasers on The Chase, if that's what you're referring to. And the J! taping is only a couple days every other week, so it would be fairly easy to work around if someone wanted to do so.


----------



## Bruce24

DevdogAZ said:


> What is this other gig that Ken supposedly has that's preventing him from doing Jeopardy! full time? He's no longer one of the Chasers on The Chase, if that's what you're referring to. And the J! taping is only a couple days every other week, so it would be fairly easy to work around if someone wanted to do so.


For the regular season it's 230 episodes annually, so at 2 days of 5 shows per week, they do 23 weeks of taping.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Bruce24 said:


> For the regular season it's 230 episodes annually, so at 2 days of 5 shows per week, they do 23 weeks of taping.


Yes, like I said, it's two days of taping, every other week. So it's 2 work days out of every 10 work days. And then several weeks off in the summer and likely in December as well. Basically, there's no other gig that Ken Jennings has that would prevent him from becoming the full-time host of J!. If he has another "job," he would definitely quit it to become the full-time host. But since he's no longer on The Chase, the only "job" that I know of that he has is working as a consulting producer for J!, which would surely not prevent him from taking the host duties.


----------



## Turtleboy

I suspect that anything about Ken not having the ability to do it full time is BS. They bought into Mayim and they can’t dump her now, especially with the way that the search was handled.


----------



## Bruce24

Turtleboy said:


> I suspect that anything about Ken not having the ability to do it full time is BS. They bought into Mayim and they can’t dump her now, especially with the way that the search was handled.


Or he doesn't actually want the full time gig because it would mean moving LA or traveling to it for a few days every other week.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Bruce24 said:


> Or he doesn't actually want the full time gig because it would mean moving LA or traveling to it for a few days every other week.


Well, he's already doing that (traveling) right now. So it doesn't seem like that's an issue, unless he's viewing this as a temporary situation ("make hay while the sun shines") but wouldn't want to do this permanently. But it seems to me that as jobs with required traveling go, this is pretty minor. Two flights every two weeks, and he's basically home and available to his family all the other days in between. I think most people would kill for a gig like that.


----------



## astrohip

Interesting wagers today, everyone had a shot at winning, even though they started with amounts fairly far apart.

"West Virginia and Regular Virginia" 😁


----------



## HarleyRandom

I'm amazed I knew "whelk" was a shell. As a child I used to like shells, but mainly the ones that look like the gas station logo.

I also got Madison Square Garden several nights ago.


----------



## trainman

DevdogAZ said:


> But since he's no longer on The Chase, the only "job" that I know of that he has is working as a consulting producer for J!, which would surely not prevent him from taking the host duties.


He was on the game show "Master Minds" as well, but he quit that, too.

He does still have one regular gig in the form of the twice-a-week trivia podcast that he does with musician John Roderick (they sell ads and accept contributions via Patreon, so it's a little bit more than just a hobby). However, that actually doesn't seem to take up too much of his time.

_Edited to add:_ He also writes a weekly trivia-based puzzle for Mental Floss: Kennections


----------



## DevdogAZ

trainman said:


> He was on the game show "Master Minds" as well, but he quit that, too.
> 
> He does still have one regular gig in the form of the twice-a-week trivia podcast that he does with musician John Roderick (they sell ads and accept contributions via Patreon, so it's a little bit more than just a hobby). However, that actually doesn't seem to take up too much of his time.
> 
> _Edited to add:_ He also writes a weekly trivia-based puzzle for Mental Floss: Kennections


But neither of those things are a "job" that would interfere with him being the full-time host. Those are both things that can be scheduled at his discretion around his hosting duties.


----------



## astrohip

I think the Jeopardy EPs are trying to somewhat save face. If they dropped Mayim, it might look bad. At the same time, they do have a lot of stuff in the pipeline, and I can kinda see (if I squint) where they may want to split hosting duties. So they split them, have two hosts, don't piss anyone off (except the 82% that wanted them to pick a single host), and always have a host in reserve if something goes wrong (illness, for example, or a poorly timed tweet).

The danger comes when people get accustomed to Ken's patter. It sounds like he's it for the first part of the year, tourneys included. Then when they switch to Mayim, her drastically different style is going to be jarring to many. Probably too many. I fear viewership will drop during her run. And I have reservations about what happens when she hosts a real tourney. Experienced champs won't be happy putting up with her faltering style.


----------



## wmcbrine

Regina said:


> Late to the party, but "Al" came to me right away and I was stunned at the triple stumper!


I thought of "Graceland" first, like many. And then I thought, "...but I'm really tempted to say 'You Can Call Me Al'". I don't think I'd have quite changed it in time if I were there. But, there's a way to get to it: I remembered that "You Can Call Me Al" had a music video. "Graceland" didn't, even though it's probably a more enduringly popular song. And so I thought, was "Graceland" even a single?



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Simon_discography



Well, it was. But YCCMA hit #23, and Graceland only hit #81. So only YCCMA actually fits.


----------



## HarleyRandom

People in NC got mad about one response.



https://www.newsobserver.com/news/local/article263946431.html



That's supposed to say

Jeopardy: Contestant answers UNC to question about Duke fans
That's not supposed to be a link. It won't work.


----------



## astrohip

z


HarleyRandom said:


> People in NC got mad about one response.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.newsobserver.com/news/local/article263946431.html
> 
> 
> 
> That's supposed to say
> 
> Jeopardy: Contestant answers UNC to question about Duke fans
> That's not supposed to be a link. It won't work.


Much ado about nothing. I guessed UNC also. 

Locals always get upset when a regional rivalry is miscalled. No one else gives a holy ****.


----------



## HarleyRandom

"Pyramid" last night began with Ken winning his partner money.

They always show someone winning at the beginning.

And one of The Bachelors got his game shows mixed up. He said, "What is" in his first response.


----------



## trainman

Annoying that the reruns starting tonight are being listed in DVR program guides as new episodes.


----------



## stellie93

Even more annoying that they aren't new episodes...


----------



## sharkster

On my Tivo Guide, they are all shown as reruns and, thusly, not scheduled to record.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
> INAUGURAL BALLS
> 
> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
> At the 1993 Tennessee inaugural ball, Paul Simon performed this song, his most recent Top 40 hit
> 
> Tennessee. Paul Simon. Top 40 hit. Bingo... Graceland.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FJ Answer
> 
> 
> 
> ”You Can Call Me Al”


A little late to the party here, but I was there and still wouldn't have gotten it. 
I was there mainly because Bob Weir/Rat Dog was playing. In addition to Bob and Paul were Lou Reed and Rosanne Cash. Somewhere in my DAT collection I have a tape of the event. 

I wonder where they dug up this bit of trivia.


----------



## Turtleboy

I thought, “1992, Tennessee. Paul Simon. Oh! _Graceland_.” Was so sure.


----------



## pdhenry




----------



## HarleyRandom

The other night, one of the contestants said there was something Alex used to say all the time. Whatever it was, I can't recall hearing him say it.


----------



## HarleyRandom

'Jeopardy!' fans threaten boycott: Fire Mayim Bialik or we stop watching (nypost.com)


----------



## Regina

'Jeopardy!' Announces Second Chance Tournament Contestants


See who will be competing in the all-new tournament.




www.tvinsider.com




They are finally going to have a second chance tournament! HUZZAH!


----------



## astrohip

I think taping for the new season started today.


----------



## Turtleboy

Stupid story (the NY Post one).


----------



## astrohip

Report from someone who attended the first taping of the new season:









Jeopardy! Season 39 Changes | Buy a Vowel Boards


I was able to score tickets to yesterday's morning session, which ended up consisting of two shows due to some technical delays and game stopdowns. Not a lot of changes to report:




buyavowel.boards.net


----------



## mattack

Are they just doing random reruns for a few weeks? I'm still like a month behind (I think I'm almost at the end of June(*)), but manually recorded the 7pm episodes this week, which seem like random episodes jumping around.. I don't do new & reruns, since that would pick up a to of reruns I DON'T want to record. But in checking the To Do list (which I do sporadically), I did notice the lack of 7pm recordings so just manually set them to record.

(*) In recent months, my local station has added 4AM reruns of like 5 weeks before.. e.g. today's 4AM rerun is 6/23/2022.. and I used that to get one ep I missed.. then after whichever recent-ish episode I got, I have binge watched a bunch of eps a couple of times to get 'up' to late June (after that 6/23 ep I know).. hopefully the ones newer than that weren't preempted by other shows/news.. if they were, then I'll have another gap to wait for it to catch up so I can watch everything in order. They still annoyingly preempt almost all of World News Now nowadays though, for reruns of Ryan & Kelly.. sigh. really, I'd pay a SMALL amount, like maybe a dime, to watch specific eps I missed.. and let me see the first ~5 minutes or whatever to make sure it's the one I think it is (e.g. sometimes I know the champion's amount starting the ep(s) I missed.)


----------



## lambertman

Not totally random (focusing on players in the upcoming ToC and 2nd Chance tournaments) but we are in reruns for five more weeks after this.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> Report from someone who attended the first taping of the new season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeopardy! Season 39 Changes | Buy a Vowel Boards
> 
> 
> I was able to score tickets to yesterday's morning session, which ended up consisting of two shows due to some technical delays and game stopdowns. Not a lot of changes to report:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buyavowel.boards.net


More comments...

_
Ken did in fact take audience questions today.

Perhaps because of Covid protocols or perhaps they are not quite at prior levels of efficiency, the tape day ran about an hour later than in the past. We left the studio a little after 5:30.
Many audience conveniences are gone because of Covid. There is no water cooler for the audience members. No raffle tickets or other giveaways. No postcard with the tape dates that you can take home as a souvenir. Masks must be worn at all times in the studio, even when taking photos in the Hall of Fame area. They want everyone to wear the same color mask for the audience shot, so they gave generic black KN95 masks to everyone. Not Jeopardy! branded. Missed opportunity.

Jimmy confirmed that they will be taping Celebrity Jeopardy on Sunday, Sept 11 with Mayim Bialik hosting.

Someone asked about the ToC. Jimmy told us that the producers have not yet decided whether they will allow a public audience for it. They don't want any spoilers to get out given the anticipated interest for this event.

I have been to tapings often enough that one of the pages recognized me and I recognized him. I asked what he had been doing the last couple of years. Jeopardy/Sony let the pages go. He had been "working fast food." The staff is mighty glad to have a real audience back in the studio. _


----------



## HarleyRandom

I was scrolling though shows on my Edge and with each show there is a photo which is kind of hard to see. I saw this pretty girl and then noticed the show I was on was the "Jeopardy College Championship". Mayim is attractive but when I saw her in this way she was actually pretty, and obviously she had the right kind of glasses.


----------



## HarleyRandom

There can only be one winner. Risking less and settling for second are no longer the goal.

TV Q&A: Real Elvis spliced into film | Entertainment | journalstar.com (part two)


----------



## astrohip

The New ’Jeopardy!’ Season Will Have One Major Missing Feature


According to reports from Season 39 tapings, it’s officially the end of the line for the Clue Crew.




uproxx.com


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> The New ’Jeopardy!’ Season Will Have One Major Missing Feature
> 
> 
> According to reports from Season 39 tapings, it’s officially the end of the line for the Clue Crew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uproxx.com


Probably a good decision. In recent years, how many times per season were they actually delivering clues in person? 3-4 tops?


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> The New ’Jeopardy!’ Season Will Have One Major Missing Feature
> 
> 
> According to reports from Season 39 tapings, it’s officially the end of the line for the Clue Crew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uproxx.com


They added something but they're not really necessary. Once Sofia was gone, I wasn't really that interested.


----------



## Worf

Yeah, I'm not sure they'd really be missed. They already have guests doing clues - like local ABC affiliates doing clues in a particular city, to clues being read out by a guest celebrity and other things. 

I'm sure if you weren't told, you wouldn't notice the difference.


----------



## mattack

yeah, I still watch all the way until the commercial starts in case there's an extra bit there (like a clue crew bit).. 

The Asian woman who used to be one of the Clue Crew was on some other game show recently.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Amy Schneider was on the wrong side of the stage last night. It was tempting to watch but I don't have the time.


----------



## jcwik

HarleyRandom said:


> Amy Schneider was on the wrong side of the stage last night. It was tempting to watch but I don't have the time.


It was fun to watch. She was really lucky to win and start her reign.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I had forgotten J.K. Simmons went through his punk phase on this show.


----------



## sharkster

HarleyRandom said:


> I had forgotten J.K. Simmons went through his punk phase on this show.


That sounds like something I wish I hadn't missed! 

I've been a huge fan of him ever since OZ.


----------



## HarleyRandom

sharkster said:


> That sounds like something I wish I hadn't missed!
> 
> I've been a huge fan of him ever since OZ.


It wasn't actually him but it sure looked like him. I haven't found any information. He must have won a lot of games. He had quite a personality.


----------



## HarleyRandom

HarleyRandom said:


> It wasn't actually him but it sure looked like him. I haven't found any information. He must have won a lot of games. He had quite a personality.


I had not deleted the episode. His name was Dave Rapp.

Dave Rapp longest-running ‘Jeopardy!’ champ with a mohawk | 10tv.com


----------



## pdhenry

Spoilered due to tournament contestant news.

Sadie Goldberger (of the HARRIET TUBMA FJ loss) has been invited to the second chance tournament.



Spoiler: Story Link












Jeopardy! execs break silence on player's 'painful loss' after fan uproar


JEOPARDY! has broken its silence on a player’s jaw-dropping loss last season due to a controversial judgement call that left fans in an uproar. The show’s producers revealed they’…




www.the-sun.com


----------



## wmcbrine

HarleyRandom said:


> I had not deleted the episode. His name was Dave Rapp.
> 
> Dave Rapp longest-running ‘Jeopardy!’ champ with a mohawk | 10tv.com


I do see the resemblance.


----------



## Worf

Ken Jennings is to appear on Call Me Kat as well...









'Jeopardy!' Champ Ken Jennings to Appear in 'Call Me Kat' Premiere


It's not the first time the show has provided a wink to Mayim Bialik's TV work outside of 'Call Me Kat'!




www.tvinsider.com


----------



## HarleyRandom

Worf said:


> Ken Jennings is to appear on Call Me Kat as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Jeopardy!' Champ Ken Jennings to Appear in 'Call Me Kat' Premiere
> 
> 
> It's not the first time the show has provided a wink to Mayim Bialik's TV work outside of 'Call Me Kat'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tvinsider.com


That should be good.

One of the shows I watch had a character comment on all the things that have come back to TV. Mayim was on the list.


----------



## HarleyRandom

"Password" had a contestant who was so good they called him the Ken Jennings of that show. Of course, there, they don't get to come back.


----------



## mattack

HarleyRandom said:


> "Password" had a contestant who was so good they called him the Ken Jennings of that show. Of course, there, they don't get to come back.


yeah, was thinking other game shows should have people come back.. though conversely, it is weird seeing Fallon on every episode.. yeah I know he does the shows on his TS and is involved with the show (exec producer probably).


----------



## alpacaboy

Yeah, I think Fallon is an executive producer on it.
Though he didn't perform every time with Lip Sync Battle.
I actually wish he wasn't on every time though. I think he's too good, and just gets more and more practice.
(that strikes me with the games on the Tonight Show as well, like the box of lies game.)
I'd rather see more/different celebs.


----------



## Mabes

realityboy said:


> Pluto is adding a Jeopardy! channel next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeopardy! and Wheel of Fortune will stream 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.polygon.com


Just came across it. Dozens and dozens of episodes, including some of the very first


----------



## astrohip

A reminder that the new season of Jeopardy! starts this Monday, Sept 12.


----------



## terpfan1980

astrohip said:


> A reminder that the new season of Jeopardy! starts this Monday, Sept 12.


With Ken Jennings hosting until the new year or close to same. Yay!


----------



## Howie

astrohip said:


> A reminder that the new season of Jeopardy! starts this Monday, Sept 12.


Tanks. I was wondering about that. I couldn't make myself watch the repeats.


----------



## mattack

Still am way behind (though when I finally get to the batch of rerun eps, I may just nuke them since I probably have seen those).. but I'm at about the end of July eps now IIRC..

anyway, maybe this was discussed previously in the thread.

It's kind of funny that Ken is a very conservative guy, yet he said what I think was the first even mildly risqué thing on Jeopardy (I know we've talked about it before in this thread).. Though I now put it at #2 in the list, though ironically I don't even remember which thing said was "dirtier", I just (partially) remember Ken's answer and question (and the other contestant's comment that they would have said the same thing)..

Then in one of the eps near where I'm at now, Ken made the first even vaguely political comment I can remember anybody saying. Though I don't remember the exact thing he said. I _think_ it was a Russia/Ukraine related question, and afterwards, Ken said "correct" or something like that then made some other comment, as if someone had called a war peaceful or something.
Does anybody remember what I'm referring to/what he said?


----------



## trainman

mattack said:


> It's kind of funny that Ken is a very conservative guy, yet he said what I think was the first even mildly risqué thing on Jeopardy...


He may come across as conservative at first glance, but he's really not (he's come up with plenty of double entendres on his podcast).


----------



## HarleyRandom

mattack said:


> It's kind of funny that Ken is a very conservative guy, yet he said what I think was the first even mildly risqué thing on Jeopardy (I know we've talked about it before in this thread).. Though I now put it at #2 in the list, though ironically I don't even remember which thing said was "dirtier", I just (partially) remember Ken's answer and question (and the other contestant's comment that they would have said the same thing)..


I remember one "best of" episode where there was so much naughty content they should have changed the rating to TV-PG. So I'm not sure that's true.


----------



## hapster85

Nice to see the studio audience back in place. Didn't see Johnny, so I'm assuming he's still doing his voiceovers from home. Also nice to hear Ken introduced as "host" instead of "hosting".


----------



## mattack

BTW, before I posted my previous message, I was actually ONE away from the start of rerun episodes.. heh. One of the reruns actually happened to be a Feb episode I missed most of, due to Ukraine invasion news break in.. and if the 4AM reruns locally continue, in a month or so, another this year episode that was played partially out of order, then they jumped to a bunch of commercials, so I missed a big section of it will be rerun.. if the 4am reruns actually continue on in order unimpeded.

But most of them I just skimmed the very beginning and then nuked. (recognized many of the returning champs)


----------



## Worf

hapster85 said:


> Nice to see the studio audience back in place. Didn't see Johnny, so I'm assuming he's still doing his voiceovers from home. Also nice to hear Ken introduced as "host" instead of "hosting".


Ken actually mentioned that during the introduction as well - he was happy to be finally introduced as being the host.

And I would be surprised if Johnny actually worked in the studio - I'm sure if the had to do the hours required at the frequency required he'd drop dead pretty quick. At least doing it at home he can do the announcements at his own pace. The guy is in his 90s after all and was supposed to retire at the end of season 37 before Alex's untimely death.


----------



## hapster85

Worf said:


> Ken actually mentioned that during the introduction as well - he was happy to be finally introduced as being the host.
> 
> And I would be surprised if Johnny actually worked in the studio - I'm sure if the had to do the hours required at the frequency required he'd drop dead pretty quick. At least doing it at home he can do the announcements at his own pace. The guy is in his 90s after all and was supposed to retire at the end of season 37 before Alex's untimely death.


If I recall correctly, before covid Johnny wasn't coming in until after lunch. He'd do the two afternoon episodes live, and dub the morning ones. Covid changed that, of course. I'd be surprised too, if he returned to the studio on a regular basis, but thought he might have made an appearance for the premier. I don't know what the covid situation was like in LA when they began the season, though.


----------



## Bruce24

Worf said:


> Ken actually mentioned that during the introduction as well - he was happy to be finally introduced as being the host.
> 
> And I would be surprised if Johnny actually worked in the studio - I'm sure if the had to do the hours required at the frequency required he'd drop dead pretty quick. At least doing it at home he can do the announcements at his own pace. The guy is in his 90s after all and was supposed to retire at the end of season 37 before Alex's untimely death.


I have to think this is the perfect job for someone in their 90's. It gives him some purpose, but at the same time he can do it on his own schedule. If he is having a bad day or even week, they can catch up at another time when he feels better with very limited if any impact to the final product.


----------



## astrohip

SPOILERS people....



Good game today, very close.

I'll save you the trouble @Regina... play for the win!

What's odd is she seemed like a strong player, risking a lot on a DD, hunting for the DD, really getting into the game. So why the heck do you wager to cover a loss?

Edit: Turns out there is a story behind her wagering, see this post for more info.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Jeopardy/comments/xddu18/_/ioabsqr


----------



## terpfan1980

Gutless *Rushed *wagering for sure.
(As explained later, she made a mistake and locked in the wrong amount too quickly and then couldn't correct it)


----------



## lambertman

She was absolutely crushed. I would have felt bad for her …if she hadn’t called Peyton Manning “Tom Brady”.


----------



## Worf

hapster85 said:


> If I recall correctly, before covid Johnny wasn't coming in until after lunch. He'd do the two afternoon episodes live, and dub the morning ones. Covid changed that, of course. I'd be surprised too, if he returned to the studio on a regular basis, but thought he might have made an appearance for the premier. I don't know what the covid situation was like in LA when they began the season, though.


Well, if he's returning back to the studio in the afternoon, we'd find out on Thursday I suppose.

I think COVID has pretty much settled down - though I can also imagine that it's probably something that someone in their 90s might want to still be careful about. But who knows, maybe doing it from home is fine for them in retirement - it's something to do in their free time and not on a fixed schedule, so it works out even better for him.

Though I admit I listen to Jeopardy more than watch it - so I don't know if they've pushed the contestant lecterns together or kept them separated.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Great example of bad wagering in FJ yesterday.


----------



## gersh49

Postgame comments from the runner-up who made the controversial FJ wager


----------



## Bruce24

gersh49 said:


> Postgame comments from the runner-up who made the controversial FJ wager


A Jeopardy nightmare I would not have considered. 



> Final Jeopardy — My wager was a huge mistake. I was confident in the final category, too! I intended to cover Luigi's potential final total by a dollar, but I lost perspective while I scribbled on scratch paper. Soon after I submitted my wager, I realized I’d messed up. Filming hadn’t resumed yet but I was stuck. As you may know, on a contestant’s screen, there’s a confirmation button by the wager box and once you tap that button, the wager’s locked in with few exceptions. We were sufficiently warned. I'd made an unforced error and I was gutted.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I wonder what the "few exceptions" are?

I was confused by the acceptance of a similar word for a category that was new entries in the OED. The similar word would also have to be a new entry.

People complained about Mayim ruling incorrectly and it seems to have happened to Ken, though I don't know what happened. We can't see whether he is looking at the judges.

I hadn't noticed the audience but there is a blue light on them, which I don't recall happening before.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> I was confused by the acceptance of a similar word for a category that was new entries in the OED. The similar word would also have to be a new entry.
> 
> People complained about Mayim ruling incorrectly and it seems to have happened to Ken, though I don't know what happened. We can't see whether he is looking at the judges.


The given answer was "vaccination passport". Ken accepted it, as I thought he should have. Later, right before the DD, he said the judges said the phrase was "vaccine passport", and since it was a dictionary phrase, it had to be exact. I thought that was petty. I understand they wanted the dictionary phrase, but it's a variant of the same, and dictionaries rarely list every possible way to say a phrase.

People didn't complain about Mayim ruling incorrectly. They complained about her untimely pauses after many answers.

One of the differences between the two is Ken is a fount of knowledge, and can make snap judgments, almost always correctly. Mayim can't. That's why (IMHO) she had no business being a host.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> The given answer was "vaccination passport". Ken accepted it, as I thought he should have. Later, right before the DD, he said the judges said the phrase was "vaccine passport", and since it was a dictionary phrase, it had to be exact. I thought that was petty. I understand they wanted the dictionary phrase,


I thought it was acceptable, but if the category is actual dictionary entries, it has to be the right one.


astrohip said:


> Mayim can't. That's why (IMHO) she had no business being a host.


But she is cute, provided she wears attractive glasses and has her hair looking right.


----------



## terpfan1980

I'll be happy if they keep Mayim B. on the Celebrity tourneys and such. Let people that want to see her catch her there and let Ken J. handle the daily hosting duties on the main show.


----------



## Regina

astrohip said:


> SPOILERS people....
> 
> 
> 
> Good game today, very close.
> 
> I'll save you the trouble @Regina... play for the win!
> 
> What's odd is she seemed like a strong player, risking a lot on a DD, hunting for the DD, really getting into the game. So why the heck do you wager to cover a loss?


OMG! YES! Bet to win or don't bet at all! 2nd show of the season! SMH!


----------



## astrohip

Regina said:


> OMG! YES! Bet to win or don't bet at all! 2nd show of the season! SMH!


Read this post:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Jeopardy/comments/xddu18/_/ioabsqr

It explains how she made a wagering mistake. I will go back and edit my original post.


----------



## Regina

Oh, my, well, that's too bad. Hopefully they will do another second chance tournament for her!


----------



## terpfan1980

Regina said:


> Oh, my, well, that's too bad. Hopefully they will do another second chance tournament for her!


She did say she hopes she may get lucky in that regard.


----------



## mattack

Social media erupts after 'Jeopardy!' contestant allowed to change answer | CNN Business


"Jeopardy!" host Ken Jennings allowed a contestant to change his answer, but later denied a second contestant from doing the same.




www.cnn.com


----------



## astrohip

Celebrity Jeopardy announcement. Lots of format changes. One hour, triple Jeopardy, and more...

Premieres Sept 25


----------



## Worf

mattack said:


> Social media erupts after 'Jeopardy!' contestant allowed to change answer | CNN Business
> 
> 
> "Jeopardy!" host Ken Jennings allowed a contestant to change his answer, but later denied a second contestant from doing the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


This is likely going to be the big difference between Ken and Mayim. People complained Mayim was slower, but chances are she would've waited to make the decision, allowing the contestant to change her answer. But because Ken is quicker at making the judgment, she lost out. Luigi got lucky in that Ken said the wrong thing - he said "More specifically" which allowed the opportunity to revise the answer.

(The jeopardy rule is that as long as judgment isn't made, you can change your answer, and Ken being faster than Mayim at responding meant she lost out because of the snap decision, and Luigi getting lucky when Ken made a hosting mistake giving him an advantage.).

Might be an interesting opportunity where Mayim's "more annoying" hosting style might've actually been more correct. Or Ken's hosting mistake to give a "better flow" lead to a contestant being disadvantaged.


----------



## astrohip

Worf said:


> Luigi got lucky in that Ken said the wrong thing - he said "More specifically" which allowed the opportunity to revise the answer.


I think Ken said something more like "Could you repeat that" or "say again". Almost like he didn't hear the answer fully, or didn't understand it.


----------



## madscientist

astrohip said:


> I think Ken said something more like "Could you repeat that" or "say again". Almost like he didn't hear the answer fully, or didn't understand it.


 I think that Luigi said it very quickly and the answer he gave was first part of the correct answer and Ken couldn't tell if he just swallowed the last bit, or got it wrong. He had the wrong answer first, but because Ken couldn't tell he got a second chance. If Ken had been sure of what Luigi said he probably would have ruled it wrong.


----------



## HarleyRandom

madscientist said:


> I think that Luigi said it very quickly and the answer he gave was first part of the correct answer and Ken couldn't tell if he just swallowed the last bit, or got it wrong. He had the wrong answer first, but because Ken couldn't tell he got a second chance. If Ken had been sure of what Luigi said he probably would have ruled it wrong.


Yeah, I remember that now. He actually had it wrong.


----------



## astrohip

Unlike earlier in the week, when the wrong number was written down, today was just fearful wagering. Is it strategic to plan ahead on a category you may be weak in, and think others may be as well? 

I could never live with myself making a wager like that.


----------



## Regina

Omg! What was Luigi thinking?


----------



## sharkster

I'll miss him.


----------



## madscientist

Triple-stumper on Thursday was my undergrad alma mater... of course I knew immediately and laughed: I was blowing raspberries when no one came close but I wasn't too shocked I guess. They needed a tech geek on the panel


----------



## waynomo

madscientist said:


> Triple-stumper on Thursday was my undergrad alma mater... of course I knew immediately and laughed: I was blowing raspberries when no one came close but I wasn't too shocked I guess. They needed a tech geek on the panel


Was that the Carnegie Mellon one?
My son went there and I didn't get it. I asked him and of course he got it right away. I had no idea that Carnegie was Scottish.


----------



## madscientist

Yes, CMU. I dissed a big part the university in my comment: they needed a tech geek _or a drama geek_ on the panel! CMU arts graduates are extremely impressive (hard to believe Billy Porter isn't higher on that list...) But, I guess knowing CMU exists doesn't necessarily lead to knowing it was the answer to the question.


----------



## astrohip

Why the heck did that guy wager $2K on the final clue of the board, the DD? It moved him from first to last. Either wager a small amount to retain your lead, or go big for a lockout.

He was the only one to get FJ, so it didn't matter ultimately. Yet still... 🥟


----------



## mattack

I admit I didn't read the whole reddit thread, but the part I did and the scratch paper image.. I still don't quite get what she did.. Did she just happen to 'star' the wrong # and then absent mindedly write that in? Because the wager was like an order of magnitude too small..

the other time recently (IIRC) where someone bet a DOLLAR too low was mysterious....


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> I admit I didn't read the whole reddit thread, but the part I did and the scratch paper image.. I still don't quite get what she did.. Did she just happen to 'star' the wrong # and then absent mindedly write that in? Because the wager was like an order of magnitude too small..
> 
> the other time recently (IIRC) where someone bet a DOLLAR too low was mysterious....


I think she did the math to calculate the winning bid, then wrote down one of the numbers used in the calc, instead of the winning bid.

On the dollar one, the person calculated how much to wager assuming the person in 2nd bet it all, then forgot to add the dollar to it.


----------



## heySkippy

I think it's pretty great that we had a current Jeopardy campion that also appeared on Jeopardy 50 years ago, where she came in 3rd and won $40.


----------



## sharkster

heySkippy said:


> I think it's pretty great that we had a current Jeopardy campion that also appeared on Jeopardy 50 years ago, where she came in 3rd and won $40.


Yeah, that was pretty cool. 

I liked her, although I really did like the kid she beat and was hoping for him to keep moving on.


----------



## Worf

The current winner is decent, at least he's able to bounce properly. Far too many contestants bounce without the skills to properly do it and it just ends up giving someone else the clue or the clue gets wasted because no one can figure out the category and you just revealed the $1000/2000 clue, wasting the money. 

At least bouncing properly he's still getting the answers. Amazing how people who do it properly are far less frustrating to watch.


----------



## sharkster

Damn! I went looking for last night's episode in My Shows and nothing. So I checked 'history' and it said the recording was deleted. Uh, no it wasn't. I'm the only one who uses this tv/Tivo and I had less than 20% capacity in My Shows. 

Anyway, I hope I didn't miss much.


----------



## heySkippy

sharkster said:


> Damn! I went looking for last night's episode in My Shows and nothing. So I checked 'history' and it said the recording was deleted. Uh, no it wasn't. I'm the only one who uses this tv/Tivo and I had less than 20% capacity in My Shows.
> 
> Anyway, I hope I didn't miss much.


As someone who cut the cord a couple years ago and now depends on YouTubeTV's DVR, count yourself lucky despite that setback. TiVo was the best and we miss it so, so, so much.


----------



## terpfan1980

sharkster said:


> Damn! I went looking for last night's episode in My Shows and nothing. So I checked 'history' and it said the recording was deleted. Uh, no it wasn't. I'm the only one who uses this tv/Tivo and I had less than 20% capacity in My Shows.
> 
> Anyway, I hope I didn't miss much.


Was it deleted after recording? If so it would have been in deleted items. If not then gremlins are canceling your recordings.


----------



## sharkster

terpfan1980 said:


> Was it deleted after recording? If so it would have been in deleted items. If not then gremlins are canceling your recordings.


Nah. I kinda said that wrong. It was cancelled from the 'to do' list. It seems like, lately and even though I keep My Shows pretty trim (as well as the 'deleted' folder), sometimes shows get cancelled from the 'to do' list because (my guess) between what little I have already recorded and all the shows coming up, which have increased a fair amount since new seasons have begun, it sometimes cuts out something in the near future instead of going from the outside in. Maybe that didn't make sense, either.


----------



## sharkster

heySkippy said:


> As someone who cut the cord a couple years ago and now depends on YouTubeTV's DVR, count yourself lucky despite that setback. TiVo was the best and we miss it so, so, so much.


Yeah, if Spectrum goes on ahead and stops cablecards/TAs from working I'm going to be extremely upset. I literally have to try and not even think about it because the possibility of that upsets me so much. I keep getting letters and emails telling me to forego Tivo and get their (Spectrum's) equipment in its stead. I will avoid that as long as possible. I like Spectrum (formerly Charter) just fine, but I also love having Tivos.

But, I talked to somebody in their actual cablecard department and was told that they wouldn't stop working so I hope he was right.


----------



## pdhenry

sharkster said:


> Damn! I went looking for last night's episode in My Shows and nothing. So I checked 'history' and it said the recording was deleted. Uh, no it wasn't. I'm the only one who uses this tv/Tivo and I had less than 20% capacity in My Shows.
> 
> Anyway, I hope I didn't miss much.


Search YouTube for Jeopardy. I caught Thursday's show (which didn't record locally for some reason) and Friday's (we went out last night but someone had posted a noon broadcast so we caught it early).
They're bootleg postings so they won't stay up long.


----------



## waynomo

Or download a torrent


----------



## HarleyRandom

heySkippy said:


> I think it's pretty great that we had a current Jeopardy campion that also appeared on Jeopardy 50 years ago, where she came in 3rd and won $40.


Ken forgot to mention the encyclopedias.


----------



## HarleyRandom

terpfan1980 said:


> Was it deleted after recording? If so it would have been in deleted items. If not then gremlins are canceling your recordings.


I've had gremlins cancel a lot of my recordings on the Roamio. But I don't use that one since someone told me that if the fan quit working, so will the Roamio eventually. And the cable guy hooked up my Edge in such a way I can't disconnect it. So, the Roamio only has old recordings.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Is Ken religious? He made remarks one day last week about people not wanting to stay with a Bible category. Alex was religious.


----------



## stevel

HarleyRandom said:


> Is Ken religious? He made remarks one day last week about people not wanting to stay with a Bible category. Alex was religious.


He's Mormon, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Worf

Yes, Ken is religious - he's a Mormon I believe. And tithed his winnings.

But the bible comment was because the contestants were doing very poorly on it - I think in the end only 1 clue was answered correctly. Usually religion categories do better.

It's just like the sports categories - they traditionally don't do very well, but sometimes you do get contestants who manage to do well and usually deserves a comment since it's a category contestants traditionally do very poorly on.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Worf said:


> Yes, Ken is religious - he's a Mormon I believe.


I may have heard that.


----------



## waynomo

HarleyRandom said:


> And the cable guy hooked up my Edge in such a way I can't disconnect it.


Probably not the right place for a discussion about this, but what did the cable guy do that you can't disconnect it?

(That seems odd. Sounds like you should have your cable company come and install whatever they installed correctly.)


----------



## Worf

Well, Celebrity Jeopardy was certainly interesting. 

Though, I have to admit, given it has a Triple Jeopardy, I really miss Single Jeopardy. It's just so appropriate for it.

And I guess I never knew the separator panels that raise up for Final Jeopardy were motorized - I just figured it got raised and lowered manually over the break, but apparently you can see them going down while they were talking about it.


----------



## HarleyRandom

waynomo said:


> Probably not the right place for a discussion about this, but what did the cable guy do that you can't disconnect it?
> 
> (That seems odd. Sounds like you should have your cable company come and install whatever they installed correctly.)


I suppose there is a tool I can use to remove the connection, but I can't do it manually.

On my Edge with the list of shows I recorded, there is the nicest photo of Mayim. Now if she could only wear those glasses every night.

Have celebrities ever behaved like these people?

There was no way Andy Richter was going to lose. And now not even wild cards!


----------



## kdmorse

Worf said:


> Well, Celebrity Jeopardy was certainly interesting.


Stupid question - for those of us with evening airtimes.

Does Celebrity Jeopardy replace regular Jeopardy airings, or is this a separate prime time thing I have to go create a season pass for (such as with Celebrity Wheel of Fortune)?


----------



## ThePennyDropped

kdmorse said:


> Stupid question - for those of us with evening airtimes.
> 
> Does Celebrity Jeopardy replace regular Jeopardy airings, or is this a separate prime time thing I have to go create a season pass for (such as with Celebrity Wheel of Fortune)?


It's a separate prime time show, so you'll need a season pass.


----------



## sharkster

What she said. Plus, at least in my market, the celeb version is on Sunday night. The regular Jeopardy, at least out here in the west, has always aired on ABC (same channel as celeb) on weekday evenings at 7:00.

I watched the new celeb one this morning and enjoyed it. I do REALLY like Mayim, though, so it was nice to see her hosting again. I don't dislike Ken. I just find him kind of 'meh', but Mayim is also very intelligent AND always makes me smile. I set up a Pass for this version too.


----------



## kdmorse

ThePennyDropped said:


> It's a separate prime time show, so you'll need a season pass.





sharkster said:


> What she said. Plus, at least in my market, the celeb version is on Sunday night. The regular Jeopardy, at least out here in the west, has always aired on ABC (same channel as celeb) on weekday evenings at 7:00.


Thanks, found it now. (Tivo brought up no hits in search, I had to flip the guide backwards a day.)

Skimmed the contestant list, no Snoop Dogg? He's fun wherever he goes...


----------



## sharkster

kdmorse said:


> Thanks, found it now. (Tivo brought up no hits in search, I had to flip the guide backwards a day.)
> 
> Skimmed the contestant list, no Snoop Dogg? He's fun wherever he goes...


I love that you can go back, even though it's only a couple of days. So often, I miss something or other and instead of going to 'search' and punching in the letters (which takes a bit), I just go back, find the recent airing of the show/movie, click on it, and go to 'explore show' to see more airings. 

I really like Snoop Dogg! He's fun and has seemed like a nice guy and a good family man. I really got to enjoy him when he was doing the show with Martha Stewart (of whom I really wasn't a big fan until after she got out of the big house). I like them together.


----------



## HarleyRandom

The celebrity version was obviously taped very recently. I saw the Queen Elizabeth category and thought they'd have to state when this was taped and the very first clue was about her death.


----------



## HarleyRandom

HarleyRandom said:


> On my Edge with the list of shows I recorded, there is the nicest photo of Mayim.


This is the photo. https://www.gannett-cdn.com/presto/...660&height=440&fit=crop&format=pjpg&auto=webp


----------



## sharkster

HarleyRandom said:


> This is the photo. https://www.gannett-cdn.com/presto/...660&height=440&fit=crop&format=pjpg&auto=webp


That's nice. I think she looks lovely with longer hair.


----------



## sharkster

HarleyRandom said:


> The celebrity version was obviously taped very recently. I saw the Queen Elizabeth category and thought they'd have to state when this was taped and the very first clue was about her death.


Yeah, I was actually surprised by that. I just figured that it was probably taped some time in the last few months, until seeing that first clue.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

For those that like Bialik, I have one question. Why?

imo, she’s dreadful.


----------



## heySkippy

TonyTheTiger said:


> For those that like Bialik, I have one question. Why?
> 
> imo, she’s dreadful.


I think she's perfectly fine in the job. She has a great attitude, a pleasant voice, and good taste in clothing and eye ware. Nothing dreadful at all, IMO.


----------



## Worf

Plus she injects some levity into an otherwise serious show. Kinda makes her a great choice for Celeb Jeopardy since it's a much less serious show. Heck, during that first episode there was a part where the heckling happened during the clue and you could barely hear the buzzer saying time was up for the clue. 

I think having a mix of both Ken and Mayim is good for the show - just when you tire of Ken, throw in Mayim to freshen it up, and switch around every couple of months.


----------



## wmcbrine

sharkster said:


> The regular Jeopardy, at least out here in the west, has always aired on ABC (same channel as celeb) on weekday evenings at 7:00.


It's syndicated. You can only say where it airs market-by-market.

Here's the list (not authoritative): Jeopardy! - where and when it's seen


----------



## HarleyRandom

heySkippy said:


> I think she's perfectly fine in the job. She has a great attitude, a pleasant voice, and good taste in clothing and eye ware. Nothing dreadful at all, IMO.


Yeah, all of this except for the Clark Kent and Buddy Holly glasses. And she's pretty.


----------



## mattack

heySkippy said:


> As someone who cut the cord a couple years ago and now depends on YouTubeTV's DVR, count yourself lucky despite that setback. TiVo was the best and we miss it so, so, so much.


Uhh, you can still get/use a Tivo. "Go back". Some things are worth the "extra cost" (though really, esp if you pay lifetime, it's not really more cost over long time since you save over cable boxes or having LOTS of streaming services..)


----------



## pendragn

Emily on the 9/28/22 episode is from Ames, and is a friend of many of my friends. It's always fun watching people that close to you play.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I haven't had time to watch the episode yet but when I saw I had recorded an episode of "Call Me Kat" I had to check to see if it was new. It was indeed, and Ken and Mayim (as Kat) sit together on a plane.


----------



## mattack

OK, it was from this season, so not several months old.. but I forget the exact reference. This is VERY vague, but sometime later in the game, Ken made a pop culture reference to one of the players.. I think it may have even been an older video game reference (e.g. Zelda or something like that).. I didn't get the reference then, but I even went back and listened to the contestant chat (which I FF through the vast majority of the time -- the only time I watched a LOT of it was back on Ken's orig run since I wondered how they'd keep thinking of things to talk about).. 

Anyway, on the very recent ep, Ken's reference wasn't referring back to the contestant chat, and it didn't have to do with any of the clues in that game as far as I could tell.

Is this triggering a memory in anybody? I should have taken a note about it when I originally saw it (and the ep was overwritten with new shows or suggestions)??


----------



## getbak

At the start of the season, the champion was named Luigi. He had won a few games in a row, but in that game, he was trailing by quite a bit heading into Double Jeopardy and Ken said something like "has Luigi met his Waluigi?"

In the Super Mario series of video games, they made a villian who was like a reverse Mario type character named Wario. Then, some time later, they created a similar reverse character for Mario's brother Luigi and he was named Waluigi. That's what Ken was making reference to.

Is that what you're thinking of?


----------



## mattack

yeah I think that's it!!! thanks!!! BTW, while I haven't played all of those games, I knew the general idea of the reference (Waluigi), but I hadn't even realized his name was Luigi.


----------



## astrohip

I thought this was a really good FJ clue. Get rate was less than 50% on JBoard, which is unusually low. 

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
INNOVATIONS

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
Seen by a worldwide audience in 1970, black pentagons were added to these to help viewers follow them better on TV

Correct response:  soccer balls

.

.

.

As did many people, the words "TV" and "Innovations" led me to some technological advance. My guess was "hockey pucks", thinking those on-screen highlights that let you follow the puck. Turns out those were created in the 90s. My mind never went lo-tech, instead of high-tech.


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> I thought this was a really good FJ clue. Get rate was less than 50% on JBoard, which is unusually low.
> 
> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
> INNOVATIONS
> 
> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
> Seen by a worldwide audience in 1970, black pentagons were added to these to help viewers follow them better on TV
> 
> Correct response:  soccer balls
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> As did many people, the words "TV" and "Innovations" led me to some technological advance. My guess was "hockey pucks", thinking those on-screen highlights that let you follow the puck. Turns out those were created in the 90s. My mind never went lo-tech, instead of high-tech.


Pentagon quicky took me to the answer.


----------



## Worf

I knew it wasn't hockey pucks, because those tracer lines were an extremely short-lived feature of the 90s. So much so they were heavily mocked in ads in Canada.

But I was wracking my head because I was thinking what thing on TV featured black pentagons. It's an unusual shape and not something typically seen on TV. Then midway through Think I finally figured out what object on TV actually has pentagons and it made sense. I was born in the late 70s so for me, that object was something that always had black pentagons to me and I always through it was part of the design just to make it more unique and distinct an object.

This is especially tricky since I think the official championship match of the sport stopped using black pentagons by the mid 70s, though the typical one you can find in stores still has it.


----------



## getbak

Oddly enough, being a hockey fan was one thing that helped me get it. I knew that when hockey games were first televised, people had a hard time differentiating between the red and blue lines on the ice when watching on small black & white tv sets. As a result, the NHL changed the rules and required teams to paint the red line with some type of repeating red and white pattern.

I knew it wasn't hockey because the black pentagon part didn't line up, but it got me thinking of sports. Then, the global audience part of the clue made me think of the Olympics, but I knew 1970 wasn't an Olympic year. Then, I remembered the World Cup is held in the even numbered years between the Olympic years, and once I had soccer on my mind, the black pentagons made sense and it all fell into place.


----------



## astrohip

Tonight, on Celebrity Jeopardy, comedian Iliza Shlesinger said "May I just say, that little pause before you said _'You're correct'_ gave me a heart attack".


----------



## Worf

That was the most cringe inducing episode of Celebrity Jeopardy ever, I think... I don't know, but the contestants were so irritating. I don't even remember who won, I was just wanting to turn it off the moment it was over.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Last night's Celebrity show hit a new low. Whatever happened to the dignified show that Alex hosted? If he had still been alive and hosting would it have been that bad?

And yet I found it entertaining. 

I'm rooting for Iliza (and she won) because my cousin died of cystic fibrosis. As painful as all that mess was, that's what it's all about.

Reggie did really good accents.

I enjoyed Eddie Huang's show and the young Eddie on the show wanted to be a rapper. He certainly had the personality and look of a rapper. I don't know if it was a coincidence but his TV mom was the subject of a "GMA" commercial during the show.


----------



## MauriAnne

While the first Celebrity episode was entertaining, last night's episode was just painful. I doubt that I'll watch again.


----------



## jcwik

I never thought I could dislike Jeopardy but last night's Celebrity Jeopardy was just awful! They seemed to think it was Family Feud or something. Who are these people trying to destroy my favorite show? Mayim tried to keep some control, but it was impossible.


----------



## DeDondeEs

As much as I don’t like Mayim as a Jeopardy host (I do like her an actor and she seems like a nice person) I don’t think she should have been subjected to having to host that train-wreck. Triple Jeopardy? And that guy who kept changing his accent?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Worf said:


> That was the most cringe inducing episode of Celebrity Jeopardy ever, I think... I don't know, but the contestants were so irritating. I don't even remember who won, I was just wanting to turn it off the moment it was over.


I thought it was a lot of fun. It was far more relaxed than a regular Jeopardy! game, which was a fun change, and the contestants knew they were just there for fun and they made it really entertaining. Reggie doing his various voices, making fun of each other for stupid answers, etc. It was all just very refeshing.

I would like to have seen the kerfuffle that entailed when Reggie answered Le Tour Eiffel and Mayim ruled him incorrect, and then he started to protest and suddenly it cut to her correcting herself and saying that he said the correct answer in French and it would be accepted. I'll bet it got heated there for a minute.


----------



## sharkster

I've just begun watching last night's celeb episode - two things: 1) Mayim looks amazing; and 2) Iliza is freaking ANNOYING!! Let's see how far I get.


----------



## astrohip

sharkster said:


> I've just begun watching last night's celeb episode - two things: 1) Mayim looks amazing; and 2) * Iliza is freaking ANNOYING!!* Let's see how far I get.


She's on Jimmy Kimmel tonight if you want some more. 😛


----------



## sharkster

astrohip said:


> She's on Jimmy Kimmel tonight if you want some more. 😛


"Helpful" as in - thanks for the warning!


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> She's on Jimmy Kimmel tonight if you want some more. 😛


Fortunately I saw this when watching "The Good Doctor" so I made sure to record.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought it was a lot of fun. It was far more relaxed than a regular Jeopardy! game, which was a fun change, and the contestants knew they were just there for fun and they made it really entertaining. Reggie doing his various voices, making fun of each other for stupid answers, etc. It was all just very refeshing.


 I had to forget this was supposed to be a dignified show, and it surely wouldn't have been like that if they were regular people.

But someone commented that it was like SNL, and I have enjoyed those when they were shown in "best of" prime time specials and classic epiosdes condensed for prime time. 


DevdogAZ said:


> I would like to have seen the kerfuffle that entailed when Reggie answered Le Tour Eiffel and Mayim ruled him incorrect, and then he started to protest and suddenly it cut to her correcting herself and saying that he said the correct answer in French and it would be accepted. I'll bet it got heated there for a minute.


I didn't know what he said but I've often wondered how they protest a ruling.


----------



## trainman

I really like what I've seen of Iliza's standup.

I also like Reggie Watts a lot (I've never seen him on James Corden's show, but I've seen him elsewhere), but I agree that "Jeopardy!" may not have been the best place for him to do some of his schtick.


----------



## alpacaboy

I went in liking Iliza and Reggie, so I was entertained by this episode.


----------



## DevdogAZ

The two-day champion (as of Monday's show) seems to have a good breadth/depth of knowledge and the balls to bet big on DDs. Those are the kinds of players I like to watch. It will be interesting to see how far he can go.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> The two-day champion (as of Monday's show) seems to have a good breadth/depth of knowledge and the balls to bet big on DDs. Those are the kinds of players I like to watch. It will be interesting to see how far he can go.


And... he's a poker player.

Hmm...


----------



## HarleyRandom

trainman said:


> I really like what I've seen of Iliza's standup.
> 
> I also like Reggie Watts a lot (I've never seen him on James Corden's show, but I've seen him elsewhere), but I agree that "Jeopardy!" may not have been the best place for him to do some of his schtick.


I know this is not how "SNL" works as it is supposed to be a place where new people get their start, but I'd like to see him there.

This is a comic strip from the "Blossom" era. Look closely at the wall posters in this 13-year-old girl's room. Luann Againn by Greg Evans for October 05, 2022 - GoComics


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> The two-day champion (as of Monday's show) seems to have a good breadth/depth of knowledge and the balls to bet big on DDs. Those are the kinds of players I like to watch. It will be interesting to see how far he can go.


Maybe another super champion?


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> I know this is not how "SNL" works as it is supposed to be a place where new people get their start, but I'd like to see him there.











Comedy Bang! Bang! (TV Series 2012–2016) - IMDb


Comedy Bang! Bang!: Created by Scott Aukerman. With Scott Aukerman, Reggie Watts, 'Weird Al' Yankovic, Neil Campbell. A talk-show parody that features celebrity guests, comedy sketches, and animation. Based on the podcast of the same name.




www.imdb.com


----------



## sharkster

Anybody else enjoying the current champion? I like that he gets right to it, giving the response quickly and rather tersely, and that he takes chances with his bets. Clearly, he has a pretty broad knowledge base and I appreciate that as well.


----------



## astrohip

sharkster said:


> Anybody else enjoying the current champion? I like that he gets right to it, giving the response quickly and rather tersely, and that he takes chances with his bets. Clearly, he has a pretty broad knowledge base and I appreciate that as well.


Agree, me too.


----------



## HarleyRandom

He sure looked like he had been through an ordeal. Had he been wrong and the other guy right, it might have been over.

The other guy had this conceited (not quite the right word) style about him that I didn't care for. He's an ACTOR.


----------



## HarleyRandom

The celebrity episode wasn't as bad, but Constance Wu, who really should have been in an episode with her "son", was the one to misbehave this week.


----------



## sharkster

HarleyRandom said:


> The celebrity episode wasn't as bad, but Constance Wu, who really should have been in an episode with her "son", was the one to misbehave this week.


Yeah, while I like her as an actor, I found her to be mildly annoying on Celeb Jeopardy the other day. I've been seeing her all over the place of late, as I think she's in a new movie. I really liked Crazy Rich Asians and have seen that 2 or 3 times (on tv).


----------



## DevdogAZ

sharkster said:


> Yeah, while I like her as an actor, I found her to be mildly annoying on Celeb Jeopardy the other day. I've been seeing her all over the place of late, as I think she's in a new movie. I really liked Crazy Rich Asians and have seen that 2 or 3 times (on tv).


She's in a new movie (Lyle Lyle Crocodile) and she also just released a new book (Making a Scene).

She was kind of annoying on Celeb J! She was doing the kind of running commentary you would do while watching at home without realizing that she was mic'd and it was interrupting the reading of the next answer. Ike Barinholtz was really good. I was impressed with him.

Meanwhile, Chris Pannullo is racking up the money and has only had one game so far that wasn't a runaway.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> Ike Barinholtz was really good. I was impressed with him.
> 
> Meanwhile, Chris Pannullo is racking up the money and has only had one game so far that wasn't a runaway.


Ike is also a LearnedLeague player.

Wait until you see today's game! I won't spoil it for you.


----------



## HarleyRandom

sharkster said:


> Yeah, while I like her as an actor, I found her to be mildly annoying on Celeb Jeopardy the other day. I've been seeing her all over the place of late, as I think she's in a new movie. I really liked Crazy Rich Asians and have seen that 2 or 3 times (on tv).


I haven't seen it but I'd like to. It was nice not seeing her uptight and demanding.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Ike is also a LearnedLeague player.
> 
> Wait until you see today's game! I won't spoil it for you.


You had me worried.

And once again he was relieved.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Ike is also a LearnedLeague player.
> 
> Wait until you see today's game! I won't spoil it for you.


Good game. I'm happy with the result.


----------



## sharkster

Last night's episode was a bit of a nail-biter! 

I liked how the champ was gracious to the guy who could have taken him out. But then, I'm really big on sportsmanship. I loathe poor sportsmanship.

I kind of wish we had the show in the mornings, like some of you, because since it's at night I record and don't see it until the next morning. Meanwhile, the next episode has already aired in parts of the country so I have to be careful when I hit the thread.


----------



## astrohip

sharkster said:


> Meanwhile, the next episode has already aired in parts of the country so I have to be careful when I hit the thread.


I'm trying to be careful about posting spoilers too early in the day.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Now I remember what I wanted to say. How do Cris' one-day winnings rank among contestants other than James Holzhauer?


----------



## DevdogAZ

I think Cris' highest one-day total so far is $59,821, which is the 34th highest single day (at least according to the list I'm looking at, which may not be 100% up-to-date). The players who have had single-day totals higher than that are James Holzauer, Matt Amodio, Roger Craig, Ken Jennings, Amy Schneider, Austin Rogers, and Skyler Hornbeck.


----------



## pdhenry

astrohip said:


> I'm trying to be careful about posting spoilers too early in the day.


Fool me once...


----------



## Regina

Second chance tourney starts Monday, followed by this year's TOC. Should be a fun 4 weeks! 😁


----------



## HarleyRandom

Iliza was better behaved.

I remember the Duracell rabbit but that's not the better known one.

Am I the only one or didn't Iliza risk $3000 and get only $2000 added to her score? And this was never fixed, though it never changed anything in the final result. I was rooting for her because of my cousin. But at least cystic fibrosis got $50,000.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> Iliza was better behaved.
> 
> I remember the Duracell rabbit but that's not the better known one.
> 
> Am I the only one or didn't Iliza risk $3000 and get only $2000 added to her score? And this was never fixed, though it never changed anything in the final result. I was rooting for her because of my cousin. But at least cystic fibrosis got $50,000.


She initially said $3,000 but then changed her mind and said $2,000.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> She initially said $3,000 but then changed her mind and said $2,000.


I went back and listened for that but I never heard her change the amount.


----------



## sharkster

Man, I'm learning all kinds of stuff today. I didn't know about the Duracell rabbit and remember thinking what a hilarious answer, when she probably meant Eveready Bunny and just screwed it up royally.

So, I looked up the Duracell rabbit. Still didn't know about him, I guess. Cute, though.  (I really like bunnies!)

Just watched last night's episode of the 'second chance' deal. I liked the winner.


----------



## HarleyRandom

sharkster said:


> Man, I'm learning all kinds of stuff today. I didn't know about the Duracell rabbit and remember thinking what a hilarious answer, when she probably meant Eveready Bunny and just screwed it up royally.
> 
> So, I looked up the Duracell rabbit. Still didn't know about him, I guess. Cute, though.  (I really like bunnies!)
> 
> Just watched last night's episode of the 'second chance' deal. I liked the winner.


I was about to post that there was one. I just remembered I forgot to do that, even after passing a bunch of Duracells in a store.


----------



## wmcbrine

sharkster said:


> she probably meant Eveready Bunny


Energizer


----------



## sharkster

wmcbrine said:


> Energizer


D'oh!

Thanks. Can't believe I didn't catch that.


----------



## HarleyRandom

wmcbrine said:


> Energizer


Though one is made by the other. Seems like Eveready the company changed its name to Energizer but I'm not sure.


----------



## Bruce24

HarleyRandom said:


> Though one is made by the other. Seems like Eveready the company changed its name to Energizer but I'm not sure.


Energizer Holdings is the parent company who makes Energizer and Eveready batteries. They now also own Ray-O-Vac.

The Energizer Bunny dates back to 1988 in a commercial that was a parody of the Duracell bunny. The Duracell Bunny dates back to a 1973.


----------



## sharkster

Bruce24 said:


> Energizer Holdings is the parent company who makes Energizer and Eveready batteries. They now also own Ray-O-Vac.
> 
> The Energizer Bunny dates back to 1988 in a commercial that was a parody of the Duracell bunny. The Duracell Bunny dates back to a 1973.


They're so cute! I want one.


----------



## alpacaboy

Bruce24 said:


> Energizer Holdings is the parent company who makes Energizer and Eveready batteries. They now also own Ray-O-Vac.
> 
> The Energizer Bunny dates back to 1988 in a commercial that was a parody of the Duracell bunny. The Duracell Bunny dates back to a 1973.


Whoa. I completely forgot about the Duracell commercial, and that Energizer was specifically poking at them.
Had no idea there really was a Duracell Rabbit!


----------



## HarleyRandom

I saw an article about the future of "Jeopardy" but I can't link to it. There's no online version.


----------



## heySkippy

I've been wondering the last couple nights what the story is with the "uniform" James is wearing. He's introduced as a naval aviator, and he's got a bunch of chest salad, but no insignia, rank, or other identifying stuff hanging off that blazer. 

No-so-humble-brag? I would feel pretty silly walking around in that.


----------



## astrohip

heySkippy said:


> I've been wondering the last couple nights what the story is with the "uniform" James is wearing. He's introduced as a naval aviator, and he's got a bunch of chest salad, but no insignia, rank, or other identifying stuff hanging off that blazer.
> 
> No-so-humble-brag? I would feel pretty silly walking around in that.


From James...
_
I'm wearing the Navy Officer Service Dress Blues or SDBs. The epaulets for the SDB are actually on the white collared shirt worn under the jacket._


----------



## Worf

I suppose that makes sense now - it's not often you see someone in full dress with the jacket, especially inside. And probably one of the exceptions to the "bring enough clothes" rule (if you're appearing on Jeopardy the next day, you have 15 minutes to change between episode tapings)

Now, they do say the Jeopardy set - err, Alex Trebek Stage - is actually quite chilly so he might actually be the most comfortable one there.

Though I'm not sure what happened in part 2 of the finals.


Spoiler



He certainly looked off his game compared to previous appearances.


----------



## Unbeliever

heySkippy said:


> but no insignia, rank, or other identifying stuff hanging off that blazer.


The rank insignia on Naval Dress blue jackets is on the end of the sleeves. He had 2 full-width stripes, indicating he's a full Lieutenant (O-3), with a star indicating he's an officer of the line.

And yes, he kept buzzing in for things he didn't know the answer on to try to clinch, but he was stretching too far, and fell off his mental game as soon as he got a couple wrong.

--Carlos V.


----------



## MauriAnne

Did I do my math incorrectly or did Jessica? It appeared to me that she had the tournament locked, but bet so much that if Molly got the question right, Molly would have won. However, since Molly got it wrong, even with Jessica's rather large bet, she still won. Unfortunately, I deleted the episode so I can't go back and check.


----------



## getbak

After day 1:

James: $30,929
Jessica: $28,600
Molly: $15,600

Day 2, after Double Jeopardy:

Jessica: $15,300
Molly: $10,600
James: $2,000

If James bet everything and was correct, his maximum total was $34,929.
If Molly bet everything and was correct, her maximum total was $36,800.

Jessica should have bet enough to leave her with $36,801 total to guarantee the win. With her first day total already locked in, she should have bet so that she'd be left with at least $8,201 if she was wrong in FJ. She should have bet a maximum of $7,099 to guarantee the win. Instead, she bet $10,000, which opened the door for Molly to win with a correct response in Final.


----------



## MauriAnne

Thanks so much !! I'm always amazed when contestants are so smart during the game and so dumb when they bet.


----------



## wmcbrine

HarleyRandom said:


> I saw an article about the future of "Jeopardy" but I can't link to it. There's no online version.


What did it say?


----------



## waynomo

You've got to give James credit for going for a true daily double. I didn't think that was the smart move given the totals from the previous day and his current score. Of course we don't know what was going through his mind. He could have felt very confident in the category and of course you only have a few seconds to do the mental math to figure out what the smartest bet should be.

I haven't done the math. It might not have made difference with Jessica answering Final Jeopardy correctly.


----------



## MSerfozo

HarleyRandom said:


> I saw an article about the future of "Jeopardy" but I can't link to it. There's no online version.





wmcbrine said:


> What did it say?


Is this the story? About what to do when a contestant runs a category?

'Jeopardy!' Bosses Make Big Rule Change Decision


----------



## HarleyRandom

MSerfozo said:


> Is this the story? About what to do when a contestant runs a category?
> 
> 'Jeopardy!' Bosses Make Big Rule Change Decision


This is good news. For some reason it wasn't online when I read it but now it is.

Future of 'Jeopardy!': More spinoffs under consideration | TV Tabloid (tvpassport.com)


----------



## wmcbrine

HarleyRandom said:


> This is good news. For some reason it wasn't online when I read it but now it is.
> 
> Future of 'Jeopardy!': More spinoffs under consideration | TV Tabloid (tvpassport.com)


Check out the bizarre image on that page -- they posted a negative.


----------



## HarleyRandom

wmcbrine said:


> Check out the bizarre image on that page -- they posted a negative.


That always happens to me. I don't know why.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Last night's episode was pretty amazing.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> Last night's episode was pretty amazing.


Yes, the Celebrity Jeopardy! episode last night was great. Loved all the true DDs really ramping things up. Too bad the FJ question was such a gimme. Would have liked to have seen how the betting strategy would have played out if one or more of them had missed FJ.


----------



## Unbeliever

Ken said something false (becaue he used the word 'now')! But only because he missed it by half a day!

--Carlos "the lettuce won" V.


----------



## astrohip

Tournament of Champions bracket revealed...


----------



## Unbeliever

New format for the finals. Not a 2-game accumulation, but a "first to win 3". 

--Carlos V.


----------



## astrohip

Unbeliever said:


> New format for the finals. Not a 2-game accumulation, but a "first to win 3".


I vaguely recall this from another tourney, maybe the Big Three Showdown? I like it, much more than accumulated totals championships. One bad game, or one fortunate DD, or a bad category or two, and the entire championship is lost. This way, we really get to see who's the best overall.


----------



## Bruce24

Unbeliever said:


> New format for the finals. Not a 2-game accumulation, but a "first to win 3".
> 
> --Carlos V.


They did first to win 3 in the GOAT tournament back in 2020.
from wiki: Jeopardy! The Greatest of All Time
Format
The tournament began on January 7, 2020, and each match consisted of two games. Each game was played as normal with the Jeopardy! and Double Jeopardy! rounds followed by Final Jeopardy!. Scores were in points instead of dollars. The contestant with the highest combined score from the two games would win the match, and the first one to three match wins won the tournament.[5]


----------



## waynomo

I'm really enjoying these Second Chance tournaments!


----------



## waynomo

I'd like to read at least a few of the Hemingway Esquire articles, but it looks like you have to pay. harrumph


----------



## astrohip

Unbeliever said:


> Ken said something false (becaue he used the word 'now')! But only because he missed it by half a day!


Has a clue ever aged so quickly, so badly? 😵


----------



## Unbeliever

astrohip said:


> Has a clue ever aged so quickly, so badly?


The clue and response were still valid. It was the addition of the word 'now' that wrapped the boat anchor around Ken's leg and dragged him down.

--Carlos V.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Someone posted a photo of Mariah Carey on Facebook. Was this the show where they claimed she was "Queen of Christmas music"? No, that would be Karen. I don't want to hear Mariah at Christmas or any other time.


----------



## terpfan1980

HarleyRandom said:


> Someone posted a photo of Mariah Carey on Facebook. Was this the show where they claimed she was "Queen of Christmas music"? No, that would be Karen. I don't want to hear Mariah at Christmas or any other time.


Karen?


----------



## HarleyRandom

terpfan1980 said:


> Karen?
> 
> View attachment 76429


----------



## sharkster

I likey that Karen! (RIP)


----------



## DevdogAZ

Unbeliever said:


> Ken said something false (becaue he used the word 'now')! But only because he missed it by half a day!
> 
> --Carlos "the lettuce won" V.


I was kind of surprised they didn't throw a graphic on there saying this was taped before she resigned. But I guess they probably didn't have time to do that, and anyone watching would realize the news just barely happened so obviously came after taping.


----------



## terpfan1980

HarleyRandom said:


> View attachment 76432


I knew, or pretty much was sure that I knew, who you were referring to but I wouldn't presume that everyone would have thought about Karen Carpenter.


----------



## HarleyRandom

terpfan1980 said:


> I knew, or pretty much was sure that I knew, who you were referring to but I wouldn't presume that everyone would have thought about Karen Carpenter.


Maybe not. I think her music is played a lot on the all-Christmas radio stations in December. Enough that people would know the name. Richard shows up on at least one of the recordings.


----------



## terpfan1980

HarleyRandom said:


> Maybe not. I think her music is played a lot on the all-Christmas radio stations in December. Enough that people would know the name. Richard shows up on at least one of the recordings.


It depends a good bit on what channels you are listening to. I've noticed that if I'm listening to more modern Christmas music you don't hear a lot of The Carpenters. On the other hand, in my area, the station that goes to 24x7 Christmas music the earliest tends to be one that plays a lot of "classic" Christmas songs as well as mixing in some newer stuff. Mostly older stuff actually, but definitely a mix of old and new.


----------



## HarleyRandom

terpfan1980 said:


> It depends a good bit on what channels you are listening to. I've noticed that if I'm listening to more modern Christmas music you don't hear a lot of The Carpenters. On the other hand, in my area, the station that goes to 24x7 Christmas music the earliest tends to be one that plays a lot of "classic" Christmas songs as well as mixing in some newer stuff. Mostly older stuff actually, but definitely a mix of old and new.


I don't listen to Christmas music that sounds like it was recorded after 1960.

There are plenty of recordings from more recent years that sound like Christmas music should sound, by people such as Michael Buble and of course The Carpenters. Who I'm hearing right now online, by the way!

I can usually get good results from so-called "soft rock" stations in December but of course they play those newer style songs or newer style versions of old songs. So I'm always changing stations.


----------



## Regina

The teacher from last night was from my Alma mater, but I am glad that ... um.. I forget her name... won..because she got f****ed her first time on Jeopardy, and not in the good way...hopefully she will earn her place in the TOC!


----------



## sharkster

Regina said:


> The teacher from last night was from my Alma mater, but I am glad that ... um.. I forget her name... won..because she got f****ed her first time on Jeopardy, and not in the good way...hopefully she will earn her place in the TOC!


Oh, I really liked the lady from last night's episode and was also glad she won. (yeah, I don't recall her name, either)


----------



## hopefulboydy

It was Sadie that won last night.
I cant remember her history .... was she the person who got penalized in Final Jeopardy even though the answer looked right? Missing a letter or something made them rule as incorrect?


----------



## getbak

She was the one who didn't quite finish writing Harriet Tubman in Final. She had the lead going in and would have won if her answer had been deemed correct.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I remembered last night that Mayim wore a jacket that almost exactly matched the color of the background.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I'm hoping Rowan wins a lot of games.


----------



## sharkster

HarleyRandom said:


> I'm hoping Rowan wins a lot of games.


Fun episode to watch. ITA about Rowan.


----------



## waynomo

What's the story with Rowan. I don't recall their original stint on the show?

Obviously very knowledgeable and very quick on the button.


----------



## realityboy

waynomo said:


> What's the story with Rowan. I don't recall their original stint on the show?
> 
> Obviously very knowledgeable and very quick on the button.


They lost to Matt Amodio. They were ahead of Matt after the Jeopardy round, but I think he just pulled ahead after that like he usually did.


----------



## MauriAnne

waynomo said:


> What's the story with Rowan. I don't recall their original stint on the show?
> 
> Obviously very knowledgeable and very quick on the button.


I just did some searching as I was curious as well. As mentioned during the contestant interview, Rowan came out as non-binary after the taping of their game and used the Jeopardy winnings to change their name from Nicolle to Rowan. They were beating Matt by $400 after Jeopardy round. At the end of Double Jeopardy, Matt had $27200 and Rowan had $13600. Matt got Final Jeopardy correct, but Rowan missed it. 

Details of the game here if you want more detail.


----------



## sharkster

Just watched last night's episode. Seems like they answered a whole heck of a lot of questions! I don't know what the record is, but was this close? Also, yay!


----------



## Bruce24

sharkster said:


> Just watched last night's episode. Seems like they answered a whole heck of a lot of questions! I don't know what the record is, but was this close? Also, yay!


Last night they had 5 triple stumpers and one other question that a no correct answer was giving for...so they got 55 of the 61 questions correct (the 61 includes FJ)

In last Friday game, they had 3 triple stumpers and one other question that a no correct answer was giving for...so they got 57 of the 61 questions correct.

When James Holzhauer was on his run he played in a game where they had 2 triple stumpers and no incorrect answer given, so they got 59 of the 61 questions correct.





J! Archive - Show #8001, aired 2019-05-27


An archive of Jeopardy! clues and players for Show #8001.




j-archive.com


----------



## DevdogAZ

Bruce24 said:


> Last night they had 5 triple stumpers and one other question that a no correct answer was giving for...so they got 55 of the 61 questions correct (the 61 includes FJ)
> 
> In last Friday game, they had 3 triple stumpers and one other question that a no correct answer was giving for...so they got 57 of the 61 questions correct.
> 
> When James Holzhauer was on his run he played in a game where they had 2 triple stumpers and no incorrect answer given, so they got 59 of the 61 questions correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J! Archive - Show #8001, aired 2019-05-27
> 
> 
> An archive of Jeopardy! clues and players for Show #8001.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-archive.com


I think sharkster was using "they" to refer to Rowan, and how many questions Rowan answered correctly. Not the three contestants combined.


----------



## sharkster

DevdogAZ said:


> I think sharkster was using "they" to refer to Rowan, and how many questions Rowan answered correctly. Not the three contestants combined.


Thanks, Dev. I was, but that's on me. I realize that I stated my sentence so poorly that I can see how my point could easily be misconstrued.

Rowan answered so many questions, almost all correctly, that I felt like it could be somewhere in the record books.


----------



## skypros

I love Rowan.... Her smile is infectious!!!


----------



## Bruce24

sharkster said:


> Rowan answered so many questions, almost all correctly, that I felt like it could be somewhere in the record books.


I clearly misunderstood. Rowan answered 37+1 correct and 5 wrong in yesterday's game


----------



## astrohip

Even with Rowan's 30,000 point carryover from yesterday, the game came down to Jack's FJ response. Great game!


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Even with Rowan's 30,000 point carryover from yesterday, the game came down to Jack's FJ response. Great game!


That was amazing. There was no way the others would be able to compete and then Jack came along and did with Rowan did the previous day, and if he had been right on Final Jeopardy and Rowan had been wrong ...


----------



## sharkster

Wow, what a game! I like them both, but was rooting for Rowan. 

Can't wait for the next ToC.


----------



## Bruce24

Bruce24 said:


> I clearly misunderstood. Rowan answered 37+1 correct and 5 wrong in yesterday's game


Just to show how Rowan dominated, In total for the two games Rowan answered 66 questions correct and got 8 wrong, the other two combined answered 49 questions correct and got 10 wrong.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Mayim still hosts occasionally, so ...

‘Big Bang Theory’ proved to be equation for sitcom success: book (nydailynews.com)


----------



## Unbeliever

A bit of a "behind the scenes" article about Jennings hosting Jeopardy!



https://www.washingtonpost.com/arts-entertainment/2022/10/31/ken-jennings-jeopardy-host-interview/



Related to this, during the Amodio run, I commented here about folks self-selecting out:



Unbeliever said:


> Also, I wonder how many contestants self-selected to not play against Amodio, weakening the pool?


To which I was rebutted:



TonyTheTiger said:


> Very few, if any! For one, they would only get the one shot and it takes quite a challenge just to get invited to attend (with no guarantee you'll be on the show)! In that time, he could hve been beaten and you'd lose your chance. Second, I doubt ANYONE thinks they're going to be 'Matt fodder'. Each and every contestant goes in believing they will be the one to beat him!


But it looks like winning streaks DOES thin the contestant pool. From the article:



> [a Jeopardy! casting producer] struggled recruiting players, because they saw the episodes and wanted no part of that situation.


--Carlos V.


----------



## astrohip

*2022 Tournament of Champions*
Day 1

First day jitters? Rough start.

It came down to FJ. I thought it was a gimme, but nope...

That last DD was one of the few in that category I knew blind.

My bracket is already broke.


----------



## HarleyRandom

And we're back to outrageous behavior.

I don't know who Hasan Minhaj is, but that's not how the show is supposed to be.


----------



## hopefulboydy

HarleyRandom said:


> And we're back to outrageous behavior.
> 
> I don't know who Hasan Minhaj is, but that's not how the show is supposed to be.


I blame the producers. They needed to have a word after the first commercial break... but they obviously thought it was ok to behave like a crazy person.


----------



## sharkster

I've always liked Hasan a lot, but he was acting a bit much. Still enjoyed the episode. Fun having Wil there with Mayim, since they recently worked together on TBBT.

I was totally unfamiliar with the other contestant.


----------



## trainman

sharkster said:


> I was totally unfamiliar with the other contestant.


Troian Bellisario -- I happened to have _just_ seen her in an episode of "Bite-Sized Halloween" on Hulu.

Her father, who she talked about in her interview (about how he'd be listening to "Jeopardy!" from the other room while cooking, and still get all the correct answers), is named Donald P. Bellisario -- he was a TV writer and producer who created or co-created a number of long-running shows, including "Magnum, P.I.," "Quantum Leap," "JAG," and "NCIS."


----------



## HarleyRandom

sharkster said:


> I was totally unfamiliar with the other contestant.


So was I but she was cute.

I'd like to see "Pretty Little Liars" but when it first aired it was on a channel I don't get. Those channels just cost too much.


----------



## DevdogAZ

trainman said:


> Troian Bellisario -- I happened to have _just_ seen her in an episode of "Bite-Sized Halloween" on Hulu.
> 
> Her father, who she talked about in her interview (about how he'd be listening to "Jeopardy!" from the other room while cooking, and still get all the correct answers), is named Donald P. Bellisario -- he was a TV writer and producer who created or co-created a number of long-running shows, including "Magnum, P.I.," "Quantum Leap," "JAG," and "NCIS."


I figured she must have been related to him. I meant to look it up but forgot.


----------



## Worf

Yeah, ditto, I recognized Bellisario and wondered if she was the daughter

And yeah, while I know Celebrity Jeopardy! is supposed to be a lot less formal and wilder than normal Jeopardy, sometimes it is a bit much. I want the right mix - less bombastic, but less restrained. I don't mind if each contestant eggs the other on (e.g., to go all in on a daily double) but exploding when getting the question correct was getting annoying.


----------



## astrohip

*ToC, Day Two*

Wow, that was some strategic wagering.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> *ToC, Day Two*
> 
> Wow, that was some strategic wagering.


I'm glad I read this. Yeah, I don't think anyone got it right and that would have changed everything.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> *ToC, Day Two*
> 
> Wow, that was some strategic wagering.


Pretty ballsy to assume a triple stumper and bet accordingly.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> Pretty ballsy to assume a triple stumper and bet accordingly.


Pretty good call. I think he knew, at that level of competition, either "all get it", or "none". He had no chance on an "all get it", and he knew the leader would wager enough to cover his all-in. So he wagered accordingly, for a triple stumper. Superb game play. But yeah, ballsy without a doubt.

Wait until you see TODAY! Holy cow we have some good games.


----------



## Worf

Well, we have good games that aren't boring. But that's because Matt hasn't shown up yet to make it boring.


----------



## Regina

UGH! Margaret should have risked it all last night! What do I always say? Come on, say it with me!
BET TO WIN, OR DON'T BET AT ALL!
(Or in this case, bet enough to force a tiebreaker!)
I honestly can't believe that she didn't risk it all-she had to know that - erm - I can't remember the ultimate winner's name - was going to risk it all...I am not mad, I am disappointed!


----------



## astrohip

Wow, some gutsy wagering today...


----------



## MauriAnne

This is really a great tournament! Each game has been fun!


----------



## waynomo

Regina said:


> UGH! Margaret should have risked it all last night! What do I always say? Come on, say it with me!
> BET TO WIN, OR DON'T BET AT ALL!
> (Or in this case, bet enough to force a tiebreaker!)
> I honestly can't believe that she didn't risk it all-she had to know that - erm - I can't remember the ultimate winner's name - was going to risk it all...I am not mad, I am disappointed!


The $7000 bet doesn't make sense to me. Seems you either bet everything or zero or maybe $1.


----------



## Bruce24

Hasan Minhaj apologizes for ‘Celebrity Jeopardy!’ performance


----------



## pdhenry

Bruce24 said:


> Hasan Minhaj apologizes for ‘Celebrity Jeopardy!’ performance


Sort of. 
“I’m sorry I ripped your 7 p.m. linear tv pacifier out of your geriatric mouth. And most importantly I am sorry for trying to make ‘Jeopardy!’ fun.”


----------



## lambertman

I used to like Hasan on TDS. Guess I don’t now.


----------



## HarleyRandom

waynomo said:


> The $7000 bet doesn't make sense to me. Seems you either bet everything or zero or maybe $1.


You don't get anything at this stage, right? The money totals are just scores.

Which makes wagers pointless when it is a runaway. And what do you call it when third place can't catch second place?


----------



## waynomo

HarleyRandom said:


> You don't get anything at this stage, right? The money totals are just scores.
> 
> Which makes wagers pointless when it is a runaway. And what do you call it when third place can't catch second place?


It wasn't a runaway in this case. Two players where tied. The winner is now in the Semifinal field.


----------



## hapster85

pdhenry said:


> Sort of.
> “I’m sorry I ripped your 7 p.m. linear tv pacifier out of your geriatric mouth. And most importantly I am sorry for trying to make ‘Jeopardy!’ fun.”


Did you watch his appearance on Fallon? It was never intended as an actual apology. He was needling the people who complained, mostly on Twitter, about his appearance on Celebrity Jeopardy. He was there to have fun, and raise money for his chosen charity. It's one of the few episodes I've actually sat down and watched, and it was specifically because Hasan and Wil were on there. It was great fun.

He has nothing to apologize for.


----------



## HarleyRandom

waynomo said:


> It wasn't a runaway in this case. Two players where tied. The winner is now in the Semifinal field.


I was referring to an earlier episode.


----------



## HarleyRandom

At least last night was more dignified. Until Triple Jeopardy, and even then it wasn't too bad. But Mayim seemed willing to accept the nonsense.

I was rooting for Joel because he is a frequent panelist on NPR's "Wait! Wait!" and he was so funny along with the actress who played his sister on the short-lived TV series "Sunnyside".

I never liked Ray Romano or his show. He was on "Parenthood", a TV series based on the movies, and he was okay there.

Apparently the third contestant was one of Mayim's co-stars on "Big Bang Theory". There was one clue no one got about a song called "One Week". Wasn't that the show's theme song?

Mayim didn't mention her Hungarian heritage when no one got Hungary.


----------



## HarleyRandom

hapster85 said:


> Did you watch his appearance on Fallon? It was never intended as an actual apology. He was needling the people who complained, mostly on Twitter, about his appearance on Celebrity Jeopardy. He was there to have fun, and raise money for his chosen charity. It's one of the few episodes I've actually sat down and watched, and it was specifically because Hasan and Wil were on there. It was great fun.
> 
> He has nothing to apologize for.


Maybe not to the people who weren't aware the show is supposed to be dignified except when being parodied on "SNL".


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> *Apparently *the third contestant was one of Mayim's co-stars on "Big Bang Theory". There was one clue no one got about a song called "One Week". Wasn't that *the show's theme song*?


Apparently? The theme song?

So you don't know the show well enough to know she was one of the leads, appearing in about 200 episodes. But you do know it well enough to recognize the theme song. Incorrectly.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> But you do know it well enough to recognize the theme song. Incorrectly.


I don't know where I heard this, but I did.


----------



## astrohip

Back on thread...

Ken just announced that tomorrow would be a special exhibition match between Matt, Amy, and Mattea. Since they received a bye in the prelims, they want to give them a chance to shake the rust off. 

Wednesday starts the semi-finals (today was last prelim game).


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Back on thread...
> 
> Ken just announced that tomorrow would be a special exhibition match between Matt, Amy, and Mattea. Since they received a bye in the prelims, they want to give them a chance to shake the rust off.
> 
> Wednesday starts the semi-finals (today was last prelim game).


Oh, is that why they haven't been on?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Last night's Celebrity Jeopardy was painful. So many blank stares as nobody rings in and questions go unanswered. So many wrong answers. I'd much rather watch Hassan Minhaj's antics anyday over that snoozefest.


----------



## trainman

astrohip said:


> Ken just announced that tomorrow would be a special exhibition match between Matt, Amy, and Mattea. Since they received a bye in the prelims, they want to give them a chance to shake the rust off.


This was pretty much scheduled solely because, due to election coverage, the show will be delayed or entirely pre-empted in many markets. (It's airing "late Tuesday/early Wednesday" at 2:37 A.M. in Los Angeles, for example.)


----------



## sharkster

Oh no. I really want to see this contest. I see that on my guide for tomorrow it's election cov from 5pm to 11pm. There is a Jeopardy airing listed at 1:07am but it is generic, except for showing an OAD of 6/28/22. (our usual airing for Jeopardy is 7pm on ABC) I wonder if I should record that one on the slim chance that it's the contest btwn Matt/Amy/Mattea. I'd love to see it but I like all of them so it would be tough to root for one.


----------



## HarleyRandom

trainman said:


> This was pretty much scheduled solely because, due to election coverage, the show will be delayed or entirely pre-empted in many markets. (It's airing "late Tuesday/early Wednesday" at 2:37 A.M. in Los Angeles, for example.)


I remember when Obama won in 2008. I got lucky because my affiliate did reruns in the afternoon and my Series 2 recorded them anyway. Somehow I figured out which one was the right one and saw it.


----------



## Regina

Spoiler: Since not everyone watches same day...



Yay Sam! #TeamGuyWhoLooksLikeSteveMartin!


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Tomorrow’s‘exhibition’ match should be interesting.


----------



## pdhenry

trainman said:


> This was pretty much scheduled solely because, due to election coverage, the show will be delayed or entirely pre-empted in many markets. (It's airing "late Tuesday/early Wednesday" at 2:37 A.M. in Los Angeles, for example.)


Advantage of living on the east coast where polls almost everywhere are still open at Jeopardy time.


----------



## Worf

Well, I tape off the Canadian affiliate, so there's nothing that will pre-empt it.


----------



## astrohip

The Lord giveth, and the Lord taketh away...

We'll get the Special "Shake the Rust Off" Face-Off, since Jeopardy here is 11:30am. Too early for non-stop election results (I hope!).

But yesterday's show, the final Quarterfinal, was preempted by the Astros victory parade. We had "pre-parade" coverage from 10am to noon. Parade from noon to 2. "Post-parade" coverage from 2-4. What the hell is post-parade coverage? The street cleanup crews?


----------



## astrohip

Here are the semi-final matchups... Thursday looks brutal.


----------



## sharkster

For those of us who have evening airings of the show, will there be another way to catch tonight's fun match?

Thanks for posting the matches here. The only one I don't recognize/remember is the one named John.


----------



## astrohip

Today was fun. All three played like it was funny money (which it was), and buzzed in on almost every clue, whether they knew it or not. Every DD was <all in>. Mattea even wagered "all her magic beans" on one DD. And then Ken accidentally gave away the answer to the only remaining clue in one category, realized it, and they left it on the board! Of course the players immediately chose it next.

For some reason, I watched the interviews, and I'm glad I did. Some really fun give & take.

@sharkster sorry, I have no idea how to catch a missed game. I know how irritating that can be.


----------



## sharkster

I got great help here and was able to watch.

It was totally silly and fun, and I'm so grateful that I was able to watch. 

FYI, YouTube.


----------



## hapster85

HarleyRandom said:


> Maybe not to the people who weren't aware the show is supposed to be dignified except when being parodied on "SNL".


The celebrity games have always been more laid back, and replete with banter between the contestants and the host, including Alex. In this case, being primetime with 3 rounds just amps it up even more. They also knew what they were getting when they put a comedian like Hasan Minhaj in the mix.


----------



## pdhenry

sharkster said:


> For those of us who have evening airings of the show, will there be another way to catch tonight's fun match?


There are often YouTube uploads of recent shows (before they're taken down).


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Today was fun. All three played like it was funny money (which it was), and buzzed in on almost every clue, whether they knew it or not. Every DD was <all in>. Mattea even wagered "all her magic beans" on one DD. And then Ken accidentally gave away the answer to the only remaining clue in one category, realized it, and they left it on the board! Of course the players immediately chose it next.
> 
> For some reason, I watched the interviews, and I'm glad I did. Some really fun give & take.
> 
> @sharkster sorry, I have no idea how to catch a missed game. I know how irritating that can be.


When Ken talked about the game during yesterday's episode, he said there would be "no wagering" so I assumed they'd just have 60 straight clues rather than DDs. But maybe he just meant wagering would be meaningless since the final scores didn't matter.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> When Ken talked about the game during yesterday's episode, he said there would be "no wagering" so I assumed they'd just have 60 straight clues rather than DDs. But maybe he just meant wagering would be meaningless since the final scores didn't matter.


Yes, he later corrected himself...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589834368369184769


----------



## jami

Ken’s blooper was hilarious!


----------



## hapster85

jami said:


> Ken’s blooper was hilarious!


Yes! Loved that they left it in, which would never happen in a regular game.


----------



## jami

hapster85 said:


> Yes! Loved that they left it in, which would never happen in a regular game.


Exactly, which made it so unexpected!


----------



## getbak

Posted by the official Jeopardy YouTube account, so it shouldn't get taken down...


----------



## Worf

jami said:


> Ken’s blooper was hilarious!


I obviously missed it, what was it? Or referencing the video that was posted, what's the timecode to avoid spoilering?


----------



## pdhenry

Go to 9:30, and note how many questions remain in the category Matt picks.


----------



## robbhimself

Worf said:


> I obviously missed it, what was it? Or referencing the video that was posted, what's the timecode to avoid spoilering?


at 9:39 is when the blooper starts

looks like i was a second late


----------



## Bruce24

Ken also made what would have been a phopah during a game that counted. At 16:53ish there is a question Matt gets wrong, then Amy answers and Ken says something like no but closer at a time Mattea still could have answered.


----------



## hapster85

Bruce24 said:


> Ken also made what would have been a phopah during a game that counted. At 16:53ish there is a question Matt gets wrong, then Amy answers and Ken says something like no but closer at a time Mattea still could have answered.


After Amy answered, Ken said that Matt was closer. And then Mattea gave an answer that was even farther off than Amy. I assumed she didn't catch Ken's comment.


----------



## DevdogAZ

hapster85 said:


> After Amy answered, Ken said that Matt was closer. And then Mattea gave an answer that was even farther off than Amy. I assumed she didn't catch Ken's comment.


No, Mattea waved their hand and looked like they wanted no part of that question. And Ken said, "Mattea's not a Westerns fan."


----------



## Bruce24

hapster85 said:


> After Amy answered, Ken said that Matt was closer. And then Mattea gave an answer that was even farther off than Amy. I assumed she didn't catch Ken's comment.


You're thinking of a different question. The questions was:








After Matt and Amy gave incorrect answers, Ken hinted that Amy was closer and Mattea then waved him off giving no answer.


----------



## hapster85

Bruce24 said:


> You're thinking of a different question. The questions was:
> View attachment 76888
> 
> After Matt and Amy gave incorrect answers, Ken hinted that Amy was closer and Mattea then waved him off giving no answer.
> View attachment 76889


Yeah, I conflated that one with one of the Number Please responses in which all 3 got it wrong.


----------



## sharkster

I had watched the ep online yesterday. I had also set up that 1am airing of Jeopardy that was supposed to be an episode from months ago, but figured I'd do it anyway. Something told me I should (yeah, my weird brain).

Turned out - it was actually this episode with Amy/Mattea/Matt from earlier. I watched it again this morning.  I knew more of the answers. heh


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> When Ken talked about the game during yesterday's episode, he said there would be "no wagering" so I assumed they'd just have 60 straight clues rather than DDs. But maybe he just meant wagering would be meaningless since the final scores didn't matter.


Like the points on "Whose Line". And it was a runaway, and what I described earlier, where third place couldn't catch second. What was even the point?

I don't know how they choose who will play in which game, but I was expecting at least their scores would be used to determine where each one played.

As for the excitement, Mattea Roach finally did play like a champion. Most of the game seemed quite ordinary and Matt seemed to have lost his touch.


----------



## HarleyRandom

hapster85 said:


> Yes! Loved that they left it in, which would never happen in a regular game.


I liked it too but did they still get to give the episode a TV-G rating? 

I mention that because starting some years ago even bleeped bad language earned a show an L. When the system started you could have bleeped bad language on a TV-G program.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Bruce24 said:


> You're thinking of a different question. The questions was:
> View attachment 76888
> 
> After Matt and Amy gave incorrect answers, Ken hinted that Amy was closer and Mattea then waved him off giving no answer.
> View attachment 76889


That to me is a song my Gene Pitney. I didn't happen to hear it today but I was in the car in the area where I last heard the song on an actual radio station, and I think I was listening to that station. There were once two that could have but the other was merely trying to keep the station warm while it was being sold.


----------



## HarleyRandom

This keeps coming up when I try to read comics.

Seattle’s Ken Jennings broke ‘Jeopardy!’ in 2004. In 2022, he helped save it | The Seattle Times


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> As for the excitement, Mattea Roach finally did play like a champion. Most of the game seemed quite ordinary and Matt seemed to have lost his touch.


What the heck does this even mean? _"Mattea Roach finally did play like a champion"._ She won 23 games in a row, and is #5 on the all-time winner's list. When did she NOT play like a champion?

As far as the game, IT WAS AN EXHIBITION. And they played like it. Making ridiculous wagers, buzzing in when they had no clue, and in general, just having a good time. Nobody cared who won, and I promise you, they're all smart enough to not give away any tells.


----------



## lambertman

Ken was quoting Letterman’s “this is only an exhibition; please, no wagering” line from Stupid Pet Tricks.


----------



## Worf

pdhenry said:


> Go to 9:30, and note how many questions remain in the category Matt picks.





robbhimself said:


> at 9:39 is when the blooper starts
> 
> looks like i was a second late


Ah. I had my back turned to the TV when that happened as I was cooking.I recognized the bit where Ken was reciting the numbers and missed the bit in between. Makes much more sense now why Ken repeated the line a moment later. (Though I admit I didn't get the significance of the numbers until Ken stated it the second time).

Anyhow, the importance of the exhibition game was less about the game itself, but more about everyone getting their buzzer technique again which is an important part of the game. The fact that everyone got to enjoy a silly fun game broadcast on national TV was just a bonus. So it was basically getting the rust off using the buzzer more than anything.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> What the heck does this even mean? _"Mattea Roach finally did play like a champion"._ She won 23 games in a row, and is #5 on the all-time winner's list. When did she NOT play like a champion?


None of them did until late in the episode when she finally started running away with it.


astrohip said:


> As far as the game, IT WAS AN EXHIBITION. And they played like it. Making ridiculous wagers, buzzing in when they had no clue, and in general, just having a good time. Nobody cared who won, and I promise you, they're all smart enough to not give away any tells.


That's what I mean. These were some of the best players the show ever had. Maybe it will be those three in the finals. But we wanted to see them take it seriously just in case they aren't the ones.


----------



## sharkster

I'm very happy with last night's win. 

Tonight will be tough for me. I really like Matt, but I also really like Sam.


----------



## Regina

I dislike Matt. He annoys the heck out of me. Very happy for Sam!


----------



## hapster85

Matt definitely had trouble getting back in the groove. I think the warmup game helped, but just wasn't enough against formidable opponents.


----------



## sharkster

I'm a little bummed, but if it couldn't be Matt I'm glad it was Sam. (TBH, I don't even recall the other guy)

Also wondering why Matt didn't bet any money in FJ.


----------



## astrohip

sharkster said:


> Also wondering why Matt didn't bet any money in FJ.


Strategic wager. There were four outcomes:
1) Both get it
2) Both miss it
3) Sam gets it, Matt misses
4) Matt gets it, Sam misses

#3 & #4 were unlikely, they're both superb players. If #1 happens, no wager will win for Matt. So he pinned his hopes on #2, and wagered accordingly.

There was a player who did this not too long ago (not ToC), and it worked.


----------



## astrohip

I was surprised FJ was so easy. In a ToC Semi-final, it should be tougher. That will have a JBoard get rate of 80%+.

Also... "CCR". How do you not accept this?

Loved the banter over "Celebs".

Sam is 61. Score this a win for the seniors! Who says our brains don't wurk?


----------



## sharkster

ITA that whole thing about the 'celebs' category was pretty funny.


----------



## hapster85

I remember chuckling about it, but can't remember anything that they said.


----------



## sharkster

hapster85 said:


> I remember chuckling about it, but can't remember anything that they said.


You sound like me in my older age - I remember the bottom line of things, but forget all the details. No likey. I had a great memory.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Regina said:


> I dislike Matt. He annoys the heck out of me. Very happy for Sam!


Then I'm sure you're happy.

I didn't get what I wanted, which was a real competition between Matt, Amy and Mattea.

Matt isn't as likeable as Sam, so there's that.

I noticed Matt is from "Our Fair City".


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Also... "CCR". How do you not accept this?


I noticed one response wasn't pronounced exactly right in a previous episode and figured there were being lenient but they caught it later.

Still, I've heard that abbreviation. What else could it mean?


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> Sam is 61. Score this a win for the seniors! Who says our brains don't wurk?


Am I that old?


----------



## HarleyRandom

hapster85 said:


> Matt definitely had trouble getting back in the groove. I think the warmup game helped, but just wasn't enough against formidable opponents.


Thought he was one.


----------



## astrohip

Wow!

We're gonna have a heck of a tourney starting Monday


----------



## stellie

Was anyone else screaming NOOOOO when he made that second DD wager???


----------



## hapster85

HarleyRandom said:


> hapster85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt definitely had trouble getting back in the groove. I think the warmup game helped, but just wasn't enough against formidable opponents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought he was one.
Click to expand...

Of course he was. But unlike most of the opponents he encountered during his original run, Matt wasn't able to roll right over fellow champions Sam, and the other guy whose name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## LoadStar

Bruce24 said:


> Ken also made what would have been a *phopah* during a game that counted.


Faux pas.


----------



## pdhenry

astrohip said:


> Sam is 61. Score this a win for the seniors! Who says our brains don't wurk?


As Ken said tonight, Sam is undefeated on Jeopardy.


----------



## heySkippy

stellie said:


> Was anyone else screaming NOOOOO when he made that second DD wager???


Not me. I love it when people swing for the fences and make it.


----------



## HarleyRandom

What a disappointment. Mattea didn't even make it. Not that it would have mattered because the finals are not a real competition between super champions.


----------



## HarleyRandom

pdhenry said:


> As Ken said tonight, Sam is undefeated on Jeopardy.


If he wins every game, will this be a first for contestants since five days were no longer the limit?


----------



## Worf

HarleyRandom said:


> What a disappointment. Mattea didn't even make it. Not that it would have mattered because the finals are not a real competition between super champions.


Well, when one competitor gets lucky to get all the daily doubles and the cajones to go all in on them, there's not much even a super champion could do about that. 

It's good strategy to quickly get a huge lead and if you manage to score the daily doubles to go all in especially in the tournament of champions. 

At the very least you need to assume everyone is as good as you and thus will generally either be a triple stumper or everyone would get it right. It's a lot more random during the regular Jeopardy games because you don't know how good the others are. But in the ToC, everyone is really good making wagering much easier - if you get it, chances are so will y our competitors, if you don't, likely they won't either. So you have to wager to try to win if you get it right, and wager that if you get it wrong, everyone else will get it wrong to so still to have enough money.


----------



## stellie

heySkippy said:


> Not me. I love it when people swing for the fences and make it.


The first big bet was good, but I would have gone for about half on the second one unless I was really confident in the category. He had a pretty good lead already.


----------



## astrohip




----------



## lambertman

Annoyed at Matt Amodio for spoiling last night's Celeb J! results on twitter, less than an hour after the East Coast airing.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I froze the computer program. I sort of understood it but didn't know the language. I studied FORTRAN and COBOL, which as programming languages can be compared to a rotary phone in a world of smart phones, or Bobby Vinton and The Association in a world of Olivia Rodrigo and Megan Thee Stallion.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> View attachment 77017


Has anyone been undefeated since the limit was five-day champions?


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> Has anyone been undefeated since the limit was five-day champions?


If there were, that person would still be playing.


----------



## getbak

DevdogAZ said:


> If there were, that person would still be playing.


So, the current champ when they stopped for the tournament, and he's actually on a decent run of his own at this point.


I believe Brad Rutter was unbeaten by a human opponent until they did that G.O.A.T. tournament with Jennings and Holzhauer a couple years ago.


----------



## Bruce24

Rutter originally played when champs retired undefeated after 5 wins.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> If there were, that person would still be playing.


Only in regular episodes. Sam has never been in anything but tournaments.


----------



## pdhenry

lambertman said:


> Annoyed at Matt Amodio for spoiling last night's Celeb J! results on twitter, less than an hour after the East Coast airing.


You picked an odd thread to complain about early spoilers. This is the "I watched it at noon, fair game to post about it" thread.


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> This is the "I watched it at noon, fair game to post about it" thread.


Hey, I resemble that remark! 

I quit posting same-day spoilers a few weeks ago. Now I just post crap like:

Wow, what a game today!
OMG, that was something else!
Wait till you see today's game!
Woot, didn't see THAT coming?!?


----------



## astrohip

Holy Moley!


----------



## terpfan1980

astrohip said:


> Holy Moley!


Wasn't that a Rob Riggle show?!


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> Holy Moley!
> 
> 
> terpfan1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't that a Rob Riggle show?!
Click to expand...

Yep. Wrong thread 😁. Let me change my post...

Holy Horatio Hornblower!


----------



## lambertman

astrohip said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark!
> 
> I quit posting same-day spoilers a few weeks ago. Now I just post crap like:


cool, so I can unblock you now?


----------



## astrohip

lambertman said:


> cool, so I can unblock you now?


Gimme some time, I can come up with some other reasons to block me. 😁 

But yeah, if it was just the "I get J earlier than you do spoilers", I quit posting them.


----------



## astrohip

It appears there is some significant controversy to yesterday's (Wed, Game 3) ToC FJ clue:

=======================================
*FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY
THE NEW TESTAMENT

FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
Paul’s letter to them is the New Testament epistle with the most Old Testament quotations

*Correct response:* Hebrews

Amy – correct, 2400+1000=3400 (1 match point)
Andrew – Philippiaes, 13200-3201=9999 (winner - 2 match points)
Sam – Romans, 14800-11601=3199
=================================================

Most Biblical scholars do not think Paul had anything to do with Hebrews. Here, as an example, is one person's comments on this clue:

_Not only does Hebrews never mention Paul as its author; authorities going as far back as the fourth-century Eusebius have acknowledged that Paul was not the author of Hebrews. So the clue's phrasing of "Paul's letter to them..." would rule out Hebrews for any knowledgeable contestant. Better to have said, "This letter sometimes attributed to Paul..." or "This letter that was traditionally/originally ascribed to Paul..."

It turns out that the Greek language used by the author of the book of Hebrews is far more refined than anything found in the actual Pauline epistles (generally considered to include Galatians, 1&2 Corinthians, 1 Thessalonians, Philemon, Philippians, and Romans). Yes, Sam and Andrew both answered with actual Pauline letters, while Amy did not -- yet she was the one ruled correct. Ouch!_


----------



## waynomo

Based on the wording did they offer an opinion of which one should have been the correct answer?


----------



## sharkster

I don't know about the bible stuff, but I was wondering why Amy didn't go on ahead and bet it all. Granted, the guys were pretty far ahead but figuring that they might both bet a lot and be wrong, she still had an in. Or am I looking at it wrong. Could be. Takes me a lot longer to figure things out these days.


----------



## Bruce24

sharkster said:


> I don't know about the bible stuff, but I was wondering why Amy didn't go on ahead and bet it all. Granted, the guys were pretty far ahead but figuring that they might both bet a lot and be wrong, she still had an in. Or am I looking at it wrong. Could be. Takes me a lot longer to figure things out these days.


For Amy to win, basically Andrew needed to bet everything and Sam needed bet to match him. Which means her target was 3200, her bet gave her 3400 so it makes sense to me.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I was going to say I had heard Paul didn't write Hebrews.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Here's another controversy. I recall being bothered by this.









'Celebrity Jeopardy!' faces backlash over clue referencing Gabby Petito murder case: 'So distasteful and wrong'


The family of Brian Laundrie has demanded an apology.




www.aol.com


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> Here's another controversy. I recall being bothered by this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Celebrity Jeopardy!' faces backlash over clue referencing Gabby Petito murder case: 'So distasteful and wrong'
> 
> 
> The family of Brian Laundrie has demanded an apology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com


Yeah, when that question came up I remember thinking it was in poor taste, but didn't remember to post anything here about it.


----------



## Balzer

I've been rooting for Sam in the TOC finals, but he doesn't have a win yet. It is clear he has not mastered the art of buzz timing. I see him furiously mashing the button on nearly every clue to no avail. Might be buzzing too soon on many of them. 🤷


----------



## hapster85

HarleyRandom said:


> Here's another controversy. I recall being bothered by this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Celebrity Jeopardy!' faces backlash over clue referencing Gabby Petito murder case: 'So distasteful and wrong'
> 
> 
> The family of Brian Laundrie has demanded an apology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com





DevdogAZ said:


> Yeah, when that question came up I remember thinking it was in poor taste, but didn't remember to post anything here about it.


I remember the clue, but it didn't ring any bells. And still not sure what it is about beyond the reference in the article. (Nor am I asking.) What is the bothersome part? Too soon?


----------



## DevdogAZ

hapster85 said:


> I remember the clue, but it didn't ring any bells. And still not sure what it is about beyond the reference in the article. (Nor am I asking.) What is the bothersome part? Too soon?


He murdered his girlfriend, and there was a nationwide search for her while he drove cross country alone. Then when he was back in Florida (he killed her in Wyoming), he went into the swamp and shot himself, and his remains weren’t found for many months.

Overall just a really tragic story and no reason to bring attention to him in an answer where the question was “What are alligators?”


----------



## waynomo

I thought Amy's FJ bet tonight was strange. The only scenario that I can figure out where that makes sense if Andrew was the only one who correctly answered FJ.


----------



## djbrown

waynomo said:


> I thought Amy's FJ bet tonight was strange. The only scenario that I can figure out where that makes sense if Andrew was the only one who correctly answered FJ.


Sam's wasn't much better. Wager 0 and his path to win is an Amy miss (ding! ding!). Wager what he did, and his path to win is an Amy miss AND him getting it correct.

But yes, Amy having the lead into FJ and NOT wagering an amount that ensures victory if one gets it correct is .... odd.


----------



## Mabes

djbrown said:


> Sam's wasn't much better. Wager 0 and his path to win is an Amy miss (ding! ding!). Wager what he did, and his path to win is an Amy miss AND him getting it correct.
> 
> But yes, Amy having the lead into FJ and NOT wagering an amount that ensures victory if one gets it correct is .... odd.


I think she did it because she wasn't comfortable with the category and knew the worst case would be Sam winning. If she had bet a lot and Andrew had bet nothing or very little (which he should have done), Andrew wins the tournament.


----------



## astrohip

On November 17, 2021, Amy Schneider and Andrew He faced each other on Jeopardy (along with Max McDonald).

On November 17, 2022, Amy Schneider and Andrew He faced each other on Jeopardy (along with Sam Buttrey).

Never happened before. May never happen again.


----------



## waynomo

Mabes said:


> I think she did it because she wasn't comfortable with the category and knew the worst case would be Sam winning. If she had bet a lot and Andrew had bet nothing or very little (which he should have done), Andrew wins the tournament.


Good point! 
Assure that Andrew doesn't win. Worst case, Sam the weakest of the 3 wins, and live to fight another day.


----------



## Regina

Already deleted and too lazy to check the recap, so correct me if I am wrong, but last night, if Sam had risked just enough to be $1 ahead of 1st place, would he have won? I mean, if you are in 2nd place, you only have to risk enough to be $1 ahead of 1st place, because if 1st place gets FJ right, it doesn't matter what 2nd place risks, you aren't going to win!


----------



## Bruce24

Regina said:


> Already deleted and too lazy to check the recap, so correct me if I am wrong, but last night, if Sam had risked just enough to be $1 ahead of 1st place, would he have won? I mean, if you are in 2nd place, you only have to risk enough to be $1 ahead of 1st place, because if 1st place gets FJ right, it doesn't matter what 2nd place risks, you aren't going to win!


No, had Sam bet $5001 to be 1$ ahead, he would have ended up losing by $4001. What confused me was why did Andrew bet anything? His path to a win was a hard question, which he got, and betting nothing with Sam betting everything and Amy betting to cover.


----------



## Bruce24

Just noticed, courtesy of the Jeopardy box score, that in the first 4 games each contestant has only gotten one of the final Jeopardy questions correct. They are doing much better on the double Jeopardy questions where they are 10 and 2 with Andrew having found and correctly answered 7.


----------



## sharkster

Thanks for your analyses and fact spreads, Bruce. It's very helpful. I just don't have room in my head anymore to figure this stuff out but I STILL like to learn.


----------



## HarleyRandom

hapster85 said:


> I remember the clue, but it didn't ring any bells. And still not sure what it is about beyond the reference in the article. (Nor am I asking.) What is the bothersome part? Too soon?


You could be right. They can have clues about the Lindbergh baby now.

Does anyone else see commercials for a new "Jeopardy" podcast before Ken talks to the contestants?

I mention that because it shows Mayim without her glasses and she looks so pretty.


----------



## Worf

Bruce24 said:


> No, had Sam bet $5001 to be 1$ ahead, he would have ended up losing by $4001. What confused me was why did Andrew bet anything? His path to a win was a hard question, which he got, and betting nothing with Sam betting everything and Amy betting to cover.
> View attachment 77162


But chances are, Amy wasn't confident in the category, so she would be wagering in a way such that either she or Sam would win. It would be silly to assume Amy and Sam would go for each other when both realize that it's all over if Andrew wins. The ToC continues if either of them win, so Andrew's wager would really just be hoping they decided to play by regular FJ wagering rules rather than "what's best for me right now in the ToC".

By regular FJ wagering, yes, Andrew had a chance. But Amy and Sam should know this, and wager appropriately. Sam bet it all which makes sense - if he wins, he wins the round and he needs that (and ToC continues). Amy bet enough to be able to prevent Andrew from winning either way (Andrew is right, Amy is wrong, or both get it right). So it would always be either a Sam or Amy win, and we'd continue into the next round.

Sam winning is less important to Amy than preventing Andrew from winning. Since Amy could keep Andrew from winning the ToC this round, you know she'd take that move so there was no bet Andrew could make to win. 

If the scores into FJ were the same in the next game, it's still in Amy's interest to prevent Andrew from winning even if it gives Sam a chance at winning. Her wager determines if the ToC ends immediately with Andrew winning or they go on. 

Different wagering strategy applies because of the "3 wins" rule for ToC.


----------



## Bruce24

Worf said:


> But chances are, Amy wasn't confident in the category, so she would be wagering in a way such that either she or Sam would win. It would be silly to assume Amy and Sam would go for each other when both realize that it's all over if Andrew wins. The ToC continues if either of them win, so Andrew's wager would really just be hoping they decided to play by regular FJ wagering rules rather than "what's best for me right now in the ToC".
> 
> By regular FJ wagering, yes, Andrew had a chance. But Amy and Sam should know this, and wager appropriately. Sam bet it all which makes sense - if he wins, he wins the round and he needs that (and ToC continues). Amy bet enough to be able to prevent Andrew from winning either way (Andrew is right, Amy is wrong, or both get it right). So it would always be either a Sam or Amy win, and we'd continue into the next round.
> 
> Sam winning is less important to Amy than preventing Andrew from winning. Since Amy could keep Andrew from winning the ToC this round, you know she'd take that move so there was no bet Andrew could make to win.
> 
> If the scores into FJ were the same in the next game, it's still in Amy's interest to prevent Andrew from winning even if it gives Sam a chance at winning. Her wager determines if the ToC ends immediately with Andrew winning or they go on.
> 
> Different wagering strategy applies because of the "3 wins" rule for ToC.


I didn't have a problem with Amy's strategy, I just don't get the logic behind Andrews.


----------



## astrohip

Today had the infamous "Before, During & After" category. I surprised myself by getting all five of them. They were relatively easy, and I did pause the screen if necessary to work them out, something the players don't have the luxury of. But I consider that an age handicap, and well within the RoA.

And the game itself... I'll wait until you've had a chance to see it.


----------



## hapster85

astrohip said:


> Today had the infamous "Before, During & After" category. I surprised myself by getting all five of them. They were relatively easy, and I did pause the screen if necessary to work them out, something the players don't have the luxury of. But I consider that an age handicap, and well within the RoA.
> 
> And the game itself... I'll wait until you've had a chance to see it.


Love the category, but only managed to get a couple of them before the contestants answered.


----------



## hapster85

What was Amy's betting strategy tonight 11/18? Can't figure out why she only bet $1800.


----------



## pdhenry

She broke what must be *the* fundamental rule of FJ wagering when you're in first place.


----------



## gersh49

Amy guaranteed that Andrew couldn't win, and since it's first-to-3 wins that would have ended the tournament. Apparently she was OK with Sam winning since he had no wins up to that point.


----------



## astrohip

hapster85 said:


> What was Amy's betting strategy tonight 11/18? Can't figure out why she only bet $1800.





pdhenry said:


> She broke what must be *the* fundamental rule of FJ wagering when you're in first place.


Amy was willing to lose the game as long as she didn't lose the match.

Edit to add: Or what @gersh49 posted while I was typing.

Edit to add more: Pretty smart strategy, to a point. By making that wager, she guarantees either a victory for herself, or another game (ie, victory for Sam), but in either case prevents Andrew from winning. But she did give up winning the entire match which she would have done (in hindsight).


----------



## pdhenry

gersh49 said:


> Amy guaranteed that Andrew couldn't win


I'll need to review the scores going in - makes sense if true.
And it underscores how tournament finals play differs from the regular season.


----------



## waynomo

I'm enjoying this whole thing starting with the second chance tournament and including the new TOC best of seven format. And of course the play is excellent.


----------



## Wil

astrohip said:


> either a victory for herself, or another game


She seemed to regret it after the fact, but it was the right move UNLESS she was very very confident in the subject.


----------



## astrohip

pdhenry said:


> I'll need to review the scores going in - makes sense if true.


Amy Schneider: 15800+1800=17600 (2 match points)
Andrew He: 6800-6700=100 (2 match points)
Sam Buttrey: 11200+11200=22400 (winner 1 match point) 

Andrew's max is 6800*2=13,600
Amy's min is 14,000 (15800-1800). There is no way Andrew can win the game, or Tourney.

If Sam is wrong, Amy wins regardless. If Sam is correct, it depends on his wager. And he wagered enough to secure his first match point.

There's a lot of online discussion about Amy's wager.


----------



## astrohip

She's tweeted some thoughts...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593794893453070338


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593799106614693888
And the pic that says it all...


----------



## Bruce24

Wil said:


> She seemed to regret it after the fact, but it was the right move UNLESS she was very very confident in the subject.


Up until that point, she had only gotten 1 of 4 FJ questions correct in the tournament, so her confidence probably wasn't very high.


----------



## astrohip

Also, if I'm reading between the tweet lines correctly, this was the last game before a weekend break, and she really needed some time off.


----------



## DevdogAZ

pdhenry said:


> I'll need to review the scores going in - makes sense if true.
> And it underscores how tournament finals play differs from the regular season.


This was the second game in a row that she bet to ensure that Andrew didn't win the tourney. Pretty smart if you ask me. But obviously if she doesn't end up winning the whole thing she's going to be kicking herself.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> She's tweeted some thoughts...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593794893453070338


Odd that she's recapping a game from several days ago, and that's her most recent tweet. Since she went through this all quite a while ago, I would think she'd have these recaps basically already written and ready to post each evening after the episode airs. But I understand she had some unexpected travel this week, so maybe that put her behind. And speaking of that, if you've got two minutes, I think she did a great job testifying before the Ohio House:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592910502820458499


----------



## HarleyRandom

My Edge shows that Monday's game will be a regular game. I guess they had to do that so there wouldn't be spoilers. I didn't think to look at any other games that could have aired after one contestant won it all.

So I wonder if they will change the listing? And now the games are off by at least one so the game before the weekend becomes a Monday game at the very least.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> My Edge shows that Monday's game will be a regular game. I guess they had to do that so there wouldn't be spoilers. I didn't think to look at any other games that could have aired after one contestant won it all.
> 
> So I wonder if they will change the listing? And now the games are off by at least one so the game before the weekend becomes a Monday game at the very least.


The producers knew how many ToC games there were before they started filming the next regular games, so if they only need 3 or 4 to fill next week, that's what they'll do.


----------



## Worf

Well, there's a maximum of 7 games that will be played, and probably 5 games would be the average until someone hits 3 games. 

And yes, Amy's betting strategy makes complete sense - prevent Andrew from winning, even if Sam wins. Better to fight another day than lose immediately.

As for the weekend break - is there really a break? I would think all the episodes would've been taped over two days as per normal Jeopardy filming schedule. Granted there was probably a break between regular Jeopardy and ToC so they could film Celebrity Jeopardy in between to give everyone a break between the high powered normal Jeopardy mathes with the relatively "everything goes" Celebrity Jeopardy. 



Bruce24 said:


> I didn't have a problem with Amy's strategy, I just don't get the logic behind Andrews.


The only way Andrew can win is if both Amy and Sam bet big and lose, and he can do a third place come from behind. There was no way even if Andrew bet it all that he could match Amy or Sam's score going into FJ. So he just bet some value. Andrew is probably well aware Amy will prevent him from winning by bidding enough so if she loses, her total will still be higher than his even if he bet it all. So Andrew bet most of it - at this point the score totals mean nothing - they don't end up as money in the end so whether you end up with $0 or $1000, it makes no difference to the game. So he had the freedom to basically set his wager at any fanciful value he can think of that was most of the way to doubling if he won. Andrew's strategy was none - he couldn't win, so he might as well have fun with the wagering


----------



## HarleyRandom

Worf said:


> As for the weekend break - is there really a break?


I'm referring not to what the contestants do, but to what Ken says to us at home.


----------



## pdhenry

HarleyRandom said:


> My Edge shows that Monday's game will be a regular game. I guess they had to do that so there wouldn't be spoilers.


My YTTV guide has said "Game X if required" for each game after the 3rd.


----------



## hapster85

Celebrity Jeopardy is on break until January? They are taking a break in the middle of a tournament? Was this the plan all along, or was it changed after last week's faux pas?


----------



## LoadStar

hapster85 said:


> Celebrity Jeopardy is on break until January? They are taking a break in the middle of a tournament? Was this the plan all along, or was it changed after last week's faux pas?


I’m sure it was planned.


----------



## Mabes

stellie said:


> Was anyone else screaming NOOOOO when he made that second DD wager???


I 've only just seen the episode, and I was screaming WHOA! WHOA CAMEL! And I already knew Andrew had made a big wager in the game. I think it is the most stunning moment in Jeopardy history, from the reaction of the audience to Ken saying "I did not expect you to say that," and the reaction of Mattea. I played it back a couple of times, she looked gobsmacked and I think she said "Oh my word" before the audio faded out.

I would bet that no contestant in the history of Jeopardy has bet it all with an $11,000 lead (or more than double what his nearest competitor had) in Double Jeopardy after getting the 2nd Daily Double. Maybe if Andrew had $2000 and Mattea had $900, I'm sure that type of thing has happened before....

Well, I have not seen every single episode of Jeopardy, what are some comparable moments?


----------



## sharkster

hapster85 said:


> Celebrity Jeopardy is on break until January? They are taking a break in the middle of a tournament? Was this the plan all along, or was it changed after last week's faux pas?


Thanks for the info. I had been wondering and, just this morning, looked ahead on my guide only to find nothing on tap. I was hoping it didn't just end, so now I will look forward to its return.


----------



## Worf

No Celebrity Jeopardy till the new year? Geez, my guide still shows new episodes this Sunday and the following...

I'm disappointed that on my drive home the radio spoiled the ToC winner. Jeopardy doesn't air until 7:30pm here unless you happen to have access to the "timeshift" channels that allow you to see it at 4:30. So most people haven't seen it and got spoiled Not even a spoiler warning.


----------



## sharkster

Yeah, it's a pain if you don't have morning airings and/or don't watch until the next day. I really have to stay away from certain things until I can watch a given episode the next morning. Ours airs at 7pm and I record them to watch the next am.

I am very happy for the ToC winner. They were all great.


----------



## MauriAnne

Last week, my guide data showed ToC episode 6 if necessary for Monday 11/21 and ToC episode 7 if necessary for today, Tuesday 11/22.

As of yesterday morning, the guide data showed ToC episode 7 for Monday 11/21 and a normal episode for today, Tuesday 11/22. It was pretty clear from that that SOMEONE one yesterday, but at least I didn't know who.

Overall, I thought both the second chance and the ToC tournaments were a lot of fun, and I really liked the "must win 3" format of the ToC.

One thing I've found I like from Celebrity Jeopardy is the "chit chat" after the end of the episode. I think that would have been interesting after these episodes as well, but I suppose there's not enough time during a regular 30 minute show.


----------



## HarleyRandom

MauriAnne said:


> Last week, my guide data showed ToC episode 6 if necessary for Monday 11/21 and ToC episode 7 if necessary for today, Tuesday 11/22.
> 
> As of yesterday morning, the guide data showed ToC episode 7 for Monday 11/21 and a normal episode for today, Tuesday 11/22. It was pretty clear from that that SOMEONE one yesterday, but at least I didn't know who.


Are you sure it wasn't episode 6? There's no way Episode 7 could have aired on Monday.


MauriAnne said:


> One thing I've found I like from Celebrity Jeopardy is the "chit chat" after the end of the episode. I think that would have been interesting after these episodes as well, but I suppose there's not enough time during a regular 30 minute show.


Johnny told us, and there was something on-screen, which says where we can find that online.


----------



## DevdogAZ

MauriAnne said:


> One thing I've found I like from Celebrity Jeopardy is the "chit chat" after the end of the episode. I think that would have been interesting after these episodes as well, but I suppose there's not enough time during a regular 30 minute show.


I'm pretty sure that's available on the Jeopardy! website.


----------



## trainman

Worf said:


> I'm disappointed that on my drive home the radio spoiled the ToC winner.


I didn't have the winner spoiled, but when I saw the Jeopardy! account post on social media that the full episode would be available on YouTube at 8:00 Pacific, I figured that _someone_ had won the tournament.


----------



## MauriAnne

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm pretty sure that's available on the Jeopardy! website.


There are a few there (and there was one from last night's ToC final) but it's only posted for a few games.


HarleyRandom said:


> Are you sure it wasn't episode 6? There's no way Episode 7 could have aired on Monday.


I'm sure. And I agree that Episode 7 couldn't have aired on Monday; when I saw the guide data for Monday, that's why I looked to see what it had listed for Tuesday.


----------



## Worf

trainman said:


> I didn't have the winner spoiled, but when I saw the Jeopardy! account post on social media that the full episode would be available on YouTube at 8:00 Pacific, I figured that _someone_ had won the tournament.


That's fine. But the radio specifically said "Amy Schneider, a writer, has just won the Jeopardy Tournament of Champions...".

Though, I think the newspaper even spoiled it even earlier but I haven't read it that day so I didn't know.


----------



## trainman

MauriAnne said:


> And I agree that Episode 7 couldn't have aired on Monday; when I saw the guide data for Monday, that's why I looked to see what it had listed for Tuesday.


All along, my guide data showed "Tournament of Champions" for Monday the 14th and Tuesday the 15th, and then it went to "Tournament of Champions: Game 4 if necessary" on Wednesday the 16th, and continued that way to "Tournament of Champions: Game 7 if necessary" on Monday the 21st.

I suspect whoever was responsible for the guide data was under strict instructions to do those "if necessary" listings, and knew the tournament could last up to 7 games... but also knew the final game of the tournament had happened on Monday the 21st without realizing it was only Game 6, so they ended up submitting the listings with the wrong game numbers.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I thought it was interesting that Ken, in his little pre-game spiel before yesterday's regular game, he mentioned Amy being the winner of the ToC. Seems like info they wouldn't want to be revealing to all the audience and contestants for the new taping day. Made me wonder if that shot of Ken was inserted later and he filmed it with nobody else on stage or in the audience.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought it was interesting that Ken, in his little pre-game spiel before yesterday's regular game, he mentioned Amy being the winner of the ToC. Seems like info they wouldn't want to be revealing to all the audience and contestants for the new taping day. Made me wonder if that shot of Ken was inserted later and he filmed it with nobody else on stage or in the audience.


What I wonder is if any reference to "tomorrow" was inserted. If the tournament had been over after 4 games, the first day of regular games would have been a Friday.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> What I wonder is if any reference to "tomorrow" was inserted. If the tournament had been over after 4 games, the first day of regular games would have been a Friday.


But they knew how many games the ToC took before they took up filming of regular games again, so they didn't need to guess. They knew the first game after the ToC would be on a Tuesday.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> But they knew how many games the ToC took before they took up filming of regular games again, so they didn't need to guess. They knew the first game after the ToC would be on a Tuesday.


If you say so.


----------



## wmcbrine

HarleyRandom said:


> I froze the computer program. I sort of understood it but didn't know the language.


Do you have a screen shot? Or the exact clue? I don't remember it (I was just catching up with this thread today), but I'm intrigued.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Cris had a big day today and is now one of only six players all time to end a game with over $70,000. The others are James Holzauer, Matt Amodio, Roger Craig, Ken Jennings, and Amy Schnieder.

He's also now 9th on the all-time list of winning streaks. And his $487,000 won puts him 7th on the regular season winnings list.


----------



## kdmorse

wmcbrine said:


> Do you have a screen shot? Or the exact clue? I don't remember it (I was just catching up with this thread today), but I'm intrigued.












The question didn't have anything to do with the code presented, it was just code on the screen when they were asking a general computer science question. The word they are looking for is just  Algorithm .

I'm 90% sure the languange in question is Scala, but since I don't know Scala, I'm not actually sure.


----------



## Worf

It's Scala, and it's adapted from this:









spark/SparkPageRank.scala at master · apache/spark


Apache Spark - A unified analytics engine for large-scale data processing - spark/SparkPageRank.scala at master · apache/spark




github.com





Get rid of a bit of error checking and the screenshot matches.

Edit: Yes, I like deciphering where code on screen came from. Almost always it came from somewhere and is not original code.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Someone else's response makes mine pointless. Thanks to whoever posted.

And I need to get rid of a bunch of episodes. I kept them to watch commercials. Well, I need to watch those and delete. This time of year, there are plenty of commercials. Still, on the channel where I don't watch this show, I don't see the commercials. Oh, right, last night was Thursday and NBC has a football game. I may have to watch last night's recording from the other channel.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I'm two episodes behind because I watched parades, spent too much time on the computer and read actual newspapers.

Nathan Lane, interviewed on NPR, asked Tom Papa why he wasn't hosting "Jeopardy".

The response was they actually give people prize money on that show.


----------



## HarleyRandom

https://www.screengeek.net/2022/11/..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=zergnet_7530375
It has been mentioned but maybe there's new information.


----------



## sharkster

I set out to watch last night's episode, this morning, and found a part of a football game taking up the spot. Need to pay more attention. Usually, I cruise through the guide and pad when there are games but I totally forgot.

Thanks to those here who have helped me, I knew to go right online to search the game and found recordings, but I pretty much skipped to pretty near the end.

Looks like it was not one of the biggest scoring games, however I did like the outcome. I like this player and wish them well.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I had time to watch last night. Ken mentioned Thanksgiving. That's something I hadn't even thought about. He would have had to know how long the tournament lasted.


----------



## Worf

Of course he knew how long the tournament lasted. They filmed the regular series, then start filming the ToC. They film the ToC and they'd know ahead of time how long it's going to take, then they pick up filming the regular show where it left off.

It's filmed way in advance - and even the ToC may have been filmed before the last of the regular episodes were recorded - either way it's a set and done package so when they resume regular episodes, the length of the ToC is well known months in advance (typically an episode is taped 3 months ahead of when it airs). Given the ToC lasted over a month, that would be around a two week real life break which I guess was filmed sometime in July or August. The ToC starts on a known date so they know exactly when it will end and what date the next regular episode is. 

The only time it screws up badly is if there's a last minute change to the schedule, I think this happened last year which results in the Christmas episodes being off-kilter until it was re-synced.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> I had time to watch last night. Ken mentioned Thanksgiving. That's something I hadn't even thought about. He would have had to know how long the tournament lasted.


Really? You didn't believe me when I told you that before?


----------



## Worf

OK. yesterday's Celebrity Jeopardy was probably the most boring one yet. There was just no energy in it and I think even if you compared it with a regular Jeopardy episode it was still lacking. Just contestants that were dead dead dead. 

And it featured Melissa Rauch as well


----------



## DevdogAZ

Worf said:


> OK. yesterday's Celebrity Jeopardy was probably the most boring one yet. There was just no energy in it and I think even if you compared it with a regular Jeopardy episode it was still lacking. Just contestants that were dead dead dead.
> 
> And it featured Melissa Rauch as well


That one was shown a couple weeks ago here in the US.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Worf said:


> OK. yesterday's Celebrity Jeopardy was probably the most boring one yet. There was just no energy in it and I think even if you compared it with a regular Jeopardy episode it was still lacking. Just contestants that were dead dead dead.
> 
> And it featured Melissa Rauch as well


Well, the others weren't boring. So this one was kind of a relief.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I was reminded when I heard what sounded like her kind of music on one of those doctor shows.

They should the most unpleasant photo of Billie Eilish when the clue was about her brother. Doesn't that girl EVER smile?


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

I don't understand yesterday's final Jeopardy! If your the 2nd place contestant and you have exactly half as much as the champion why do you not go all in with your wager? Force a tie breaker where you could instantly win?

Edit to add. I watched a Youtube replay. I guess she needed another $500.


----------



## Bruce24

Chester_Lampwick said:


> I don't understand yesterday's final Jeopardy! If your the 2nd place contestant and you have exactly half as much as the champion why do you not go all in with your wager? Force a tie breaker where you could instantly win?
> 
> Edit to add. I watched a Youtube replay. I guess she needed another $500.


She didn't have half his score, she was $500 short...Xanni had $19400, Cris had $39800.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Bruce24 said:


> She didn't have half his score, she was $500 short...Xanni had $19400, Cris had $39800.


I made the same mistake. I thought it was half and realized ...

No, that IS half. Maybe it was $38,800.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Yesterday evening, before watching the episode, I saw that "Jeopardy" was trending on Twitter. And then when I watched the episode and one of the contenders was doing so well and had a lead most of the game, I thought this must be the end for Cris. But he made a really gutsy DD wager and then got FJ correct for another huge payday. He's 5th all time in regular season winnings, but he'd have to more than double his current total to get to 4th. That's how far ahead the top four are.


----------



## sharkster

I always watch the next morning and I was sweating it for him this morning. Good thing I don't make bets because I might have bet on that other guy in this match up. For a while there he was really knocking it out of the park and, perhaps if not for that one DJ, Cris might not have been able to pull it out.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Today is the 18th anniversary of the day Ken lost. Wonder if he'll mention it?


----------



## hapster85

HarleyRandom said:


> Today is the 18th anniversary of the day Ken lost. Wonder if he'll mention it?


Nope


----------



## Regina

OMG! Did 2nd place really not wager enough in FJ to be ahead of Cris??? 
It turned out to be a moot point, but come on! 
Wasn't there a post about there being Jeopardy! staff available to help with math? 
AAAAAIUUGGHHH!!!


----------



## pdhenry

Regina said:


> OMG! Did 2nd place really not wager enough in FJ to be ahead of Cris???
> It turned out to be a moot point, but come on!
> Wasn't there a post about there being Jeopardy! staff available to help with math?
> AAAAAIUUGGHHH!!!


He only wins if Cris is wrong, because Cris will wager to cover 2nd going all in and getting the answer.
So he can make an intelligent guess as to Cris's wager and cover what Cris would end up at if his answer is wrong.
I haven't checked the math on whether his wager meets this criterion.


----------



## getbak

Going into Final: Rob had $14,200 and Cris had $27,600.

If Rob bets everything and is correct, he'll have $28,400. That means Cris needs to bet at least $801 to cover a Rob double-up with a correct response.

If Cris makes the minimum cover bet and is wrong, he'll end up with $26,799. That means Rob should bet enough to give himself $26,800 with a correct answer, or $12,600. This is the bet he made.

As long as Jeri doesn't over-bet in third place, there's nothing Rob could do to guarantee himself second, so he could have bet everything knowing he'd finish in third, no matter what, if he was wrong, and to maximize his winnings if he was right and Cris was wrong.

Likewise, Cris can safely bet more than the minimum (which he did) and still know he'll win if both he and Rob are wrong, assuming Rob makes the mathematically correct bet. He just needs to make sure he doesn't bet so much that he could finish behind Jeri if she doubles up.


----------



## Regina

I understand that, but what if Cris didn't think that Rob would be smart enough to do that and bet $0? I would be pretty upset with myself if I got it right and didn't bet enough to be ahead of Cris. I do get the math, I just think that I would assume the risk and bet enough to be ahead of Cris by at least $1 if I got FJ correct.
YMMV


----------



## Turtleboy

It's amazing the game theory that has developed regarding J!. If you go back and watch earlier seasons, people had no clue. There are still some boneheaded mistakes, but this was strategery.


----------



## hapster85

Recorded Friday's episode because we went out to dinner. Watching this morning, and there was a Skip during the Final Jeopardy think music. Had to rewind and pause to even be able to read the clue, much less think about an answer. First time I can recall that happening.


----------



## astrohip

The ToC gave Jeopardy! its highest ratings since Amy's 40 game winning streak.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Jeopardy/comments/zb756c

Ken is just a natural at host. He made the ToC. Can you imagine if Mayim had hosted it? I wonder what the ratings will do when she returns?


----------



## HarleyRandom

Interesting that when Cris reached $666,000 there was a category about demons in the Bible.


----------



## astrohip

*WED FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
FLAGS OF OUR HEMISPHERE

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
The stars on this country’s flag represent states, 26 of them; unlike the USA’s, its "federal district" gets its own 27th star

Correct response: Brazil

It was an easy FJ (IMHO, although only polling 56% get rate), but it's started a discussion: What did "our hemisphere" make you think? The phrase "our hemisphere" always makes me think "Western", even though we're also in the "Northern". But I don't associate Northern with "our".

Turns out in the JBoard poll on Northern or Western, it's running about 50-50. Note that the answer is in both, so it works either way.


----------



## pdhenry

I decided it meant western hemisphere because as a category that has more information content than northern hemisphere (most of the earth's landmass and most of the countries are in the northern).


----------



## Regina

I forget when it was (Thursday night, maybe?) that Cris blanked on a Daily Double where the response was "What is Greek to me?" I was shocked-I know there are nerves, etc., but I thought that was a huge "gimme."


----------



## Regina

Turtleboy said:


> There are still some boneheaded mistakes,.


Don't get me started!


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> *WED FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
> FLAGS OF OUR HEMISPHERE
> 
> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
> The stars on this country’s flag represent states, 26 of them; unlike the USA’s, its "federal district" gets its own 27th star
> 
> Correct response: Brazil
> 
> It was an easy FJ (IMHO, although only polling 56% get rate), but it's started a discussion: What did "our hemisphere" make you think? The phrase "our hemisphere" always makes me think "Western", even though we're also in the "Northern". But I don't associate Northern with "our".
> 
> Turns out in the JBoard poll on Northern or Western, it's running about 50-50. Note that the answer is in both, so it works either way.


Northern hemisphere would never have occurred to me. And none of the competitors seemed confused by it, as they all guessed flags from Central or South America.


----------



## astrohip

This comment from the JBoard on Ben's FJ wagering says it best...

_That was gentlemanly of Ben to allow Steph the chance to turn her 600 into $2000. _

Ridiculous wager. I could see maybe a one-day champ, you might, maybe, wager like Ben did, hoping for a math miscalculation. But a 20+ day champ? Nah, just settle for the $2K.


----------



## Regina

Spoiler



Wow! Cris lost!


Might be an unpopular opinion, but I don't care for Cris. I get the same vibe from him as I did from Matt Amodio. False humility. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## MauriAnne

I liked Matt, but Cris isn't my favorite.


----------



## alpacaboy

I like Cris.
But partly influenced because I have a friend/former colleague who looks a lot like him.


----------



## Worf

I didn't much care for Matt Amodio - he was just too dull a player to really get excited about - about as personable as a wet noodle. At least Cris had personality and he didn't just start at the bottom and go across. 

At the very worst, the games with Cris in them got boring not because of Cris, but because he'd get all the daily doubles and such and thus there was no more excitement in the game - he'd win this game and that's that.

I'd put Matt at the "boring" end of the spectrum because the games he played were boring in so many ways (from play style, bidding and everything else) they weren't worth watching. Cris at least was exciting and then the games got boring because he'd run away and that was that.


----------



## Bruce24

Worf said:


> I didn't much care for Matt Amodio - he was just too dull a player to really get excited about - about as personable as a wet noodle. At least Cris had personality and he didn't just start at the bottom and go across.
> 
> At the very worst, the games with Cris in them got boring not because of Cris, but because he'd get all the daily doubles and such and thus there was no more excitement in the game - he'd win this game and that's that.
> 
> I'd put Matt at the "boring" end of the spectrum because the games he played were boring in so many ways (from play style, bidding and everything else) they weren't worth watching. Cris at least was exciting and then the games got boring because he'd run away and that was that.


I didn't like either I found both dull....but to be fair I'm usually rooting against the champ after they get a few wins; however last year I was all in for Amy, Ryan and Mattea and I'd love to see some more Sam Buttrey.


----------



## trainman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600568793691877376


----------



## sharkster

Nice run. Looking forward to the next TOC.


----------



## Regina

Spoiler



Just like with the player who beat Ken Jennings, the giant killer lost the next day.


----------



## hapster85

trainman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600568793691877376


I remember that one.


----------



## sharkster

Regina said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Just like with the player who beat Ken Jennings, the giant killer lost the next day.


Yeah, wow. I was kind of surprised as to how that went - pretty much from the beginning.


----------



## alpacaboy

Is betting $1000 a "True Daily Double" if you're starting with less than $1000(including negative)?


----------



## astrohip

alpacaboy said:


> Is betting $1000 a "True Daily Double" if you're starting with less than $1000(including negative)?


No, I thought the same thing.


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> No, I thought the same thing.


I did also.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Yeah, I think she either didn't know the meaning of a true DD* or was just so eager to say it that she forgot it didn't apply in her situation. 

*I wonder if she thinks betting the max possible is a true DD. Now that I think about it, I wonder if that might be a common way people might define it.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> *I wonder if she thinks betting the max possible is a true DD. Now that I think about it, I wonder if that might be a common way people might define it.


I vaguely recall a Jeopardy some time ago (like years) where someone said something like "I'll make it a true DD, $2000", and Alex had to clarify which they wanted (the contestant had more than $2K). So I suppose an illiterati might conflate the two.


----------



## lambertman

It would have been amusing to get the DD with $-200, say "make it a true", get it right and have $-400


----------



## Worf

lambertman said:


> It would have been amusing to get the DD with $-200, say "make it a true", get it right and have $-400


Yeah, that won't last long, because get it wrong and you've zero'd yourself. 

But there have been times when the contestant said "Make a true daily double" and they had less than maximum they could bet - e.g., they had under $2000 in Double Jeopardy when they hit it. I think at these times they need to stop and ask if they mean to bet the max or really just what they have. Either that or a new catchphrase that could mean "bet as much as I can" which either bets the maximum allowed if you're under it, or everything. 

Sometimes contestants get caught up in the excitement and just want to blurt it out "Make a true daily double" without realizing it's not necessarily the most they can bet.


----------



## waynomo

I liked Ken's comment about the H & R Block clue. I had to giggle at that one.

I'm pretty sure that H&R Block was the final Jeopardy answer that Ken missed and ended his streak.


----------



## Bruce24

waynomo said:


> I liked Ken's comment about the H & R Block clue. I had to giggle at that one.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that H&R Block was the final Jeopardy answer that Ken missed and ended his streak.



The clue: Most of this firm’s 70,000 seasonal white-collar employees work only four months a year. 

Jennings wrote his answer down quickly. His competitor, Nancy Zerg, took a little longer. And then time was up. Zerg, who was in second place with $10,000, revealed her response: H&R Block. 

She was correct. Her $4,401 wager put her just a dollar ahead of Jennings. All eyes were now on the reigning champ. 

His answer? FedEx. 

It was the gasp heard round the world. Sounds of disbelief rang throughout the “Jeopardy!” studio. Even Zerg’s mouth dropped open. 

link


----------



## HarleyRandom

Well, now we can't keep a champ for more than one day.

There was a mistake on one of the episodes I watched last night if I can remember what it was.


----------



## sharkster

I'm finding that I enjoy the show much more when there is a returning champion continuing to do well.


----------



## astrohip

It's nice seeing an older (not old, just older) person do well. Usually they're creamed by the younger folks and their miraculous recall ability.

Way to go, Ray!

On topic: I had no idea on Friday's FJ. I guessed USA.


*FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
COUNTRIES OF THE WORLD

*FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
It’s home to 58 UNESCO World Heritage Sites, more than any other country; the sites include a volcano & a lagoon

Correct response:
Italy


----------



## astrohip

BTW, what the heck was that FJ wager from 2nd place? She gave away $1,000.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> It's nice seeing an older (not old, just older) person do well. Usually they're creamed by the younger folks and their miraculous recall ability.
> 
> Way to go, Ray!
> 
> On topic: I had no idea on Friday's FJ. I guessed USA.
> 
> 
> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
> COUNTRIES OF THE WORLD
> 
> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
> It’s home to 58 UNESCO World Heritage Sites, more than any other country; the sites include a volcano & a lagoon
> 
> Correct response:
> Italy


It looks like he could go on a nice run.

Yeah, we didn't get FJ either. I considered USA, but thought that it had to be something in the old world. I was thinking maybe China. I was in the wrong part of the eastern hemisphere.

Obviously once you see the answer it's obvious and it sounds familiar like I knew it at one time.


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> It's nice seeing an older (not old, just older) person do well. Usually they're creamed by the younger folks and their miraculous recall ability.
> 
> Way to go, Ray!
> 
> On topic: I had no idea on Friday's FJ. I guessed USA.
> 
> 
> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CATEGORY*
> COUNTRIES OF THE WORLD
> 
> *FINAL JEOPARDY! CLUE*
> It’s home to 58 UNESCO World Heritage Sites, more than any other country; the sites include a volcano & a lagoon
> 
> Correct response:
> Italy


After thinking of many countries, I thought if I had to pick one Greece...that was off, they are 17. Here are the top 10:
Country Sites 
Italy 58 
China 56 
Germany 52 
France 49 
Spain 49 
India 40 
Mexico 35 
United Kingdom 33 
Russia 30 
Iran 26 

https://www.worldheritagesite.org/ranking/country+ranking


----------



## astrohip

Interesting... this person has created a "Jeopardy play along track your score app". Here's a couple versions, and the Reddit thread. I get the feeling he's still tweaking it.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Jeopardy/comments/zoddzr


https://jeoplayalong.vercel.app/

https://jeoplayalong.vercel.app/big


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> It's nice seeing an older (not old, just older) person do well. Usually they're creamed by the younger folks and their miraculous recall ability.


Plus he has a pleasant personality. When he was just a contestant I hoped he would win.

I found it strange he knew today's music, or at least music that is relatively new. I just heard a bunch of strange names.


----------



## Worf

HarleyRandom said:


> Plus he has a pleasant personality. When he was just a contestant I hoped he would win.
> 
> I found it strange he knew today's music, or at least music that is relatively new. I just heard a bunch of strange names.


Jeopardy isn't a quiz show, it's a buzzer show. The buzzer operates in a way that skill in recalling random facts and figures isn't the only thing required - the reflexes needed to buzz in are also important. Luckily, this is a skill that can be trained, and there are books and courses on how to conquer the Jeopardy buzzer so you can be competitive against younger folks who generally have a faster reaction times. (You can get your times down to below half what they used to be, and generally speaking that would put you on par with the younger people).

And age has nothing to do with how current one's knowledge is. Just because someone is older doesn't mean they don't listen to or understand what's the current trends in popular culture.


----------



## alpacaboy

I wondered how the buzzer timing works with audio and video clues. Sometimes it feels like the clip hasn't finished when they ring in. But it's really hard to tell when the sound to identify is done.
With normal clues, I think they start getting a feel for the host's cadence, and they have the words in front of them. But the A/V clues - what are the lockout rules there?


----------



## madscientist

Of course age doesn't impact what you know or how current your knowledge is. But, speaking for myself anyway, it can have a big impact on how quickly and efficiently you can retrieve that information. As I've gotten older the number of times I've said "oh I know the answer to this... but I can't bring it up", or at least not in time, has increased dramatically.


----------



## sharkster

madscientist said:


> Of course age doesn't impact what you know or how current your knowledge is. But, speaking for myself anyway, it can have a big impact on how quickly and efficiently you can retrieve that information. As I've gotten older the number of times I've said "oh I know the answer to this... but I can't bring it up", or at least not in time, has increased dramatically.


Yeah, speed is a biggie. I might know a lot more answers if I had more time. Or, if every question was a multiple-choice I bet I'd score pretty highly because a lot of stuff is up there in my old brain but often I cannot find it.


----------



## Wil

madscientist said:


> age...can have a big impact on how quickly and efficiently you can retrieve that information


According to friends & family, I'm still Jeopardy Championship caliber. I still get near all the responses right, but they don't notice I now _*need*_ that little gap between the buzzer and the contestant actually saying the response. On Final I used to pause an extra 5-10 seconds sometimes; lately I've been known to take 2-3 minutes; and even then ...


----------



## astrohip

sharkster said:


> Yeah, speed is a biggie. I might know a lot more answers if I had more time. Or, *if every question was a multiple-choice I bet I'd score pretty highly* because a lot of stuff is up there in my old brain but often I cannot find it.


Same here. I do well in our TCF Trivia contests because it's multiple choice. I know a lot of useless info (AKA Trivia), but my recall ain't what it used to be. But give me MC, and I'm a speed demon.

That's why I'm impressed how well Jay is doing.


----------



## Worf

alpacaboy said:


> I wondered how the buzzer timing works with audio and video clues. Sometimes it feels like the clip hasn't finished when they ring in. But it's really hard to tell when the sound to identify is done.
> With normal clues, I think they start getting a feel for the host's cadence, and they have the words in front of them. But the A/V clues - what are the lockout rules there?


There's a little light on the side of the game board. It lights up when the buzzers are ready to ring in. But don't go too early because there's a half second lockout. The light is controlled by one of the stage hands offscreen. So for normal clues, the stage hands generally anticipates when the host finishes asking the question and triggers the light. During the audio and video clues, I think it's enabled when the host finishes reading the clue - the audio and video continue to play or show until someone rings in. But it's completely up to the stage hand to trigger the light and activate the buzzers.

This independence between the host and the light activation is why there are two competing buzzer strategies. The first is audio timing - the host finishes the clue, the light activates and you buzz in based on the cadence of the host. The other strategy is to improve your reflexes so you buzz in based on the light. The first camp believes the cadence of everything will get you buzzing in quicker because everyone is generally consistent. The second camp believes that the timing of everything is too variable so it's best to just rely on buzzing in when the light illuminates.



madscientist said:


> Of course age doesn't impact what you know or how current your knowledge is. But, speaking for myself anyway, it can have a big impact on how quickly and efficiently you can retrieve that information. As I've gotten older the number of times I've said "oh I know the answer to this... but I can't bring it up", or at least not in time, has increased dramatically.


I believe most contestants don't actually have the answer when they buzz in - the clue itself gives them a rough idea of if there's a chance they know it or not. If they think they know it they buzz in before actually thinking what the answer would be. It's one of the advantages of the current system in that you have a brief period of time where you can think and determine if you possibly know the response. After all, once you buzz in, you have 5 seconds. Most contestants you can tell after they buzz in take a second or two before actually answering. 

But I do believe actually waiting until you know the answer is a sure lose strategy.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Worf said:


> There's a little light on the side of the game board. It lights up when the buzzers are ready to ring in. But don't go too early because there's a half second lockout. The light is controlled by one of the stage hands offscreen. So for normal clues, the stage hands generally anticipates when the host finishes asking the question and triggers the light.


No such thing on "College Bowl". Sometimes Peyton didn't get to finish.

Elizabeth Banks is always so funny when someone responds too quickly on "Press Your Luck". In some cases they completely misunderstood the question and the silly answer is one of the three choices for the other contestants.


----------



## HarleyRandom

madscientist said:


> Of course age doesn't impact what you know or how current your knowledge is. But, speaking for myself anyway, it can have a big impact on how quickly and efficiently you can retrieve that information. As I've gotten older the number of times I've said "oh I know the answer to this... but I can't bring it up", or at least not in time, has increased dramatically.


Regardless, one has to know that stuff anyway and I know next to nothing about most music from the past thirty years or so.


----------



## madscientist

I mean, when I'm watching the show the number of times I can come up with the answer before, or at the same time as, the contestants, has decreased dramatically. When we watch we don't pause the show and try to guess the answer: if we can get it at least simultaneously with the answer on the show we win else, we lose.

Except sometimes we give each other points if our answer was very close, or even pretty wrong but SHOULD have been acceptable if we were judging... "I'd give it to you!"


----------



## trainman

Worf said:


> There's a little light on the side of the game board. It lights up when the buzzers are ready to ring in.


The light actually goes all the way around the board (at least, it did when I last went to a taping, which was a few years ago now -- but I don't think they've changed it). It turns off when someone rings in, and a lot of times, the contestants do such a good job of anticipating the timing that it barely flickers.


----------



## HarleyRandom

How do you KNOW I'm not my brother?


----------



## sharkster

HarleyRandom said:


> How do you KNOW I'm not my brother?


Yeah, that was pretty funny!

I'm enjoying our current champ. Sometimes he gets a slow start but I enjoy seeing him take off and make lots of $$$$.


----------



## Regina

The show was preempted by Zelenskyy's speech here in Indianapolis and probably a lot of other markets.





Spoiler: But...



Ray won again, he is a 5 time champion and will be in the TOC!


----------



## Mabes

"And now the final clue". I am watching old EPs of Jeopardy on Pluto TV, and for years, nay decades I guess, when there is only one clue left, the contestant is supposed to shut up so Alex can say the phrase. Everyone now and then the contestant forgets this rule; Alex always interrupts and talks over them. But I have noticed lately on the new shows, the contestant does this, and Ken let's him say "X category for $200". My first thought when I saw this was that Ken was just forgetting to say the phrase, but it has happened enough to think the producers have decided to make this change.

And why not? My theory, which I have just developed, is that the phrase was originally created for the viewers, Alex was like a sports announcer calling the last play of the game. And when Jeopardy was new, and I have just watched the first EP with a very fast-talking Alex, it was a reminder to the viewer. But after 40 years, hell after 1, it is obvious to the viewer that there is only 1 clue left. And why interrupt the contestant's ryhthm?


----------



## Worf

I think this started after the ToC - I remember Ken distinctly saying to one contestant to ask for the final clue. In fact, it became such a thing that Ken basically made a joke about it every time he controlled the board and the last clue was up. The contestant's name escapes me, but I know the next post following it will have it. 

From what I can tell, it's left up to the contestant. If the contestant asks for the final clue, hey no big deal. If not, Ken will just bring it up. No harm, no foul. If the contestant has a rhythm, why break it. If they assume it'll come up automatically, Ken will bring it up - takes only a split second if a contestant will ask for the clue or if Ken will have to bring it up, so the flow doesn't really get interrupted.


----------



## waynomo

I thought I read that Alex controlled the light that signals contestants they can buzz in. Or maybe it was when the time started? I know he did more than read the clues.

As for Ken...not a clue.


----------



## madscientist

Worf said:


> I think this started after the ToC - I remember Ken distinctly saying to one contestant to ask for the final clue. In fact, it became such a thing that Ken basically made a joke about it every time he controlled the board and the last clue was up. The contestant's name escapes me, but I know the next post following it will have it.


I think you're talking about Sam Buttrey, but he was a finalist in the ToC not after the ToC.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

I don't think it was controlled by Alex, but he was the one who insisted no-one can buzz in until the whole clue is read, i believe. This was to give each contestant the same chance at answering.


----------



## trainman

waynomo said:


> I thought I read that Alex controlled the light that signals contestants they can buzz in. Or maybe it was when the time started? I know he did more than read the clues.


The thing Alex controlled was the "time's up" signal, if necessary, on each clue (as opposed to the "time's up" signal at the end of the round). When the guest hosts came in, the producers/technicians took over that job to make things easier on the substitutes, and that's continued even with Mayim and Ken as permanent hosts.


----------



## Bruce24

waynomo said:


> I thought I read that Alex controlled the light that signals contestants they can buzz in. Or maybe it was when the time started? I know he did more than read the clues.
> 
> As for Ken...not a clue.


it was this


> Trebek was the one who controlled the _beep-beep-beep _signal when no contestants knew a clue answer


Alex Trebek Controlled Jeopardy!’s Beep-Beep-Beeps


----------



## astrohip

I vaguely recall when they announced both Ken & Mayim would be hosts, they said Ken would do half the season, them Mayim would do the other half. They made a point of saying it wouldn't be flippy-floppy hosting, but long-term for each of them.

So have we heard when the switch might be coming?


----------



## sharkster

I could be wrong, because my memory sucks now, but ISTR somebody saying that Mayim would be back in January. I hope so. 

I don't dislike Ken at all. In fact, I find him quite likable and he seems to even be loosening up a bit. But I really like Mayim a lot.


----------



## astrohip

I just saw this on Reddit (posted an hour ago, after my post here)... this is not official.
_
We've gotten a number of posts on this subject lately. We don't know exactly what the show's plans are, but here once again is the original statement from Michael Davies on the topic:

"Ken will kick off the season in September, host the inaugural Second Chance competition and the heavily anticipated Tournament of Champions featuring Amy Schneider, Matt Amodio, Mattea Roach, Ryan Long, and many, many more. His initial hosting run will take us through December. In the meantime, Mayim will host Celebrity Jeopardy! on ABC in primetime. When she takes over from Ken in January, the current plan is to have her host a couple of new tournaments as well as the Jeopardy! National College Championship and as many weeks as she can manage with her other primetime commitment to “Call Me Kat.” We know you value consistency, so we will not flip flop the hosts constantly and will keep you informed about the hosting schedule."

By "takes over from Ken in January", he likely means Mayim will return to recording episodes in January, which will air a number of weeks after that.

This makes the most sense, as it will have allowed "Call Me Kat" to have wrapped up its production for the season, and would still have Ken hosting the syndicated show while Celebrity Jeopardy! with Mayim is still running in prime time through February.

So you can expect to be seeing Ken episodes for weeks to come, with the on-air switch to Mayim happening in a couple of months._


----------



## DevdogAZ

I don't want to second guess the J! experts on Reddit, but I would read the EP's statement to be that Ken would host the episodes that would air through December and Mayim's stint would begin with the episodes that air in January. I would think that the EP making a statement for the public, to fans of the show, would use dates that correspond to the public's consumption of the show, not the behind-the-scenes making of the show.

But from a production and scheduling standpoint, it does make more sense that Mayim would likely be more available to start her hosting duties with tapings that start in January, since it seems Call Me Kat just has two episodes left to air this season (the first two weeks of January) and those are surely already in the can and ready to air.

Has there been anything public about the taping schedule of Celebrity J!? I would have expected that was all done at one time, maybe the whole tournament on a single day. But given the long break between episodes, maybe they shot some and then took a break and had a second batch to shoot later.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

If she comes back, I might just have to quit watching, after all these years.


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> since it seems Call Me Kat just has two episodes left to air this season (the first two weeks of January) and those are surely already in the can and ready to air.


I seem to recall there was a delay due to Leslie Jordan's death.


----------



## astrohip

Now I'm hearing Ken just taped Jan & Feb. When Mayim comes into the studio in Jan, it will be March episodes. But this is hearsay.


----------



## Balzer

My TiVo missed the 12/27 episode because someone working on my house cut the cable from my OTA antenna. It was reconnected by the end of the day, so theTiVo recorded the 12/28 episode at it's normal time. However, I just started to watch the 12/28 episode, and it was an old episode with David Sibley as a 2 day champion, which was confusing. I looked at the J! Archive website and found that it was the 9/28/22 episode, even though the info for the show says S38E289. My local affiliate airs new episodes at 5PM and also airs an older episode earlier in the day, so I am guessing someone made a mistake and swapped the shows? I'll record both of them today and see what happens. 

Looking at the J! Archive, I see that Ray Lalonde won both of the last two episodes, so that is good. We'll see what we get today.

By the way, does anyone else other than me still have the final Alex show on their TiVo like I do? I just don't want to delete it.


----------



## sharkster

Oh, I wish I had the final Alex T show. I can't even remember if I saw it or not.

As to last night's show - man, it wasn't even a contest at all and he didn't even get a shot at either of the DJ Daily Double questions.


----------



## realityboy

DevdogAZ said:


> Has there been anything public about the taping schedule of Celebrity J!? I would have expected that was all done at one time, maybe the whole tournament on a single day. But given the long break between episodes, maybe they shot some and then took a break and had a second batch to shoot later.


I haven’t seen anything public, but with the way they were doing 3 quarterfinals followed by a semifinal, it looked like they had 9 celebrities available on each day with only the finalists having to come back at the end. Of course, writing that out now, I realize it doesn’t really help us. It could’ve been 3 days in a row or the 3 shooting days could’ve been spread out.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I watched two episodes last night and it seemed to be over for Ray. But he was right and she was wrong.

And on one of them he was in third place at the break. I can't recall if it was a miracle comeback or that was the one where he almost lost.


----------



## waynomo

Balzer said:


> By the way, does anyone else other than me still have the final Alex show on their TiVo like I do? I just don't want to delete it.


I do. I have a bunch of his last episodes on my TiVo. They're difficult to watch now. He wasn't on top of his game. You can tell something is off. At the time I didn't really notice


----------



## sharkster

As I went to last night's episode on my Tivo I saw that it was pre-empted by the death of Barbara Walters. So, I tuned in on YouTube on my laptop. 

Wow, what a game! I get anxiety. I'm just not a competitive type so if I might root for somebody and it looks scary I get so anxious.

On another note, it was kind of nice watching it on my laptop (with headphones), having it close to my face where I could actually see and hear everything better than on a tv across the room, due to the issue that I REALLY need new glasses. At first I thought - oh boy, I have to watch it like this. Shortly in I was very happy about that.


----------



## hapster85

TonyTheTiger said:


> If she comes back, I might just have to quit watching, after all these years.


There's no "if". Mayim will return, we just don't know when yet.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I couldn't believe no one got "Concentration". I watched Hugh Downs and Jack Narz. The updated version had these annoying sound effects so I just quit.


----------



## pdhenry

I have a Mandela Effect false memory that Hugh Downs preceded Art Fleming as the original daytime Jeopardy host so I erred.


----------



## trainman

pdhenry said:


> I have a Mandela Effect false memory that Hugh Downs preceded Art Fleming as the original daytime Jeopardy host so I erred.


When "Jeopardy!" premiered in 1964, it aired at 11:30 Eastern, immediately after Hugh Downs hosting "Concentration," which aired at 11:00.

(After about a year and a half, in September 1965, both shows were moved, with "Jeopardy!" going to 12:00 and "Concentration" going to 10:30, where both shows stayed for another eight years or so... even outlasting Hugh Downs, who was replaced as "Concentration" host by Bob Clayton in 1969.)


----------



## HarleyRandom

And he's out.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

HarleyRandom said:


> And he's out.


Gee thanks! Hasn’t even aired on the east coast yet!


----------



## DevdogAZ

TonyTheTiger said:


> Gee thanks! Hasn’t even aired on the east coast yet!


Yesterday's episode


----------



## heySkippy

That was a good run.


----------



## pdhenry

TonyTheTiger said:


> Gee thanks! Hasn’t even aired on the east coast yet!


IIRC Harley tends to have a Jeopardy backlog...


----------



## TonyTheTiger

DevdogAZ said:


> Yesterday's episode


Yeah, saw it after I posted, but still hadn't seen it. Oh well.


----------



## HarleyRandom

pdhenry said:


> IIRC Harley tends to have a Jeopardy backlog...


I was expecting it to be mentioned here but it wasn't, so I went ahead.


----------



## Worf

And Celebrity Jeopardy is back.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I'll see it sometime this weekend. Maybe. I'm not really excited about it.

And once again someone can't be caught. But this time it is not the same person as the previous day.


----------



## stellie

The thing I hate about celebrity Jeopardy is that I never recognize any of the "celebrities"


----------



## sharkster

stellie said:


> The thing I hate about celebrity Jeopardy is that I never recognize any of the "celebrities"


Generally, I have recognized at least some of them but, having watched the most current episode yesterday, I was unfamiliar with all of them. I'm pretty sure I'd heard of the guy (although not familiar with his work) but had never heard of either of the women.


----------



## MauriAnne

I didn't know any of the 'celebrities' either. Their introductions seemed to be exceptionally long too; it was if they were listing every role they'd ever played to justify their celebrity status.

Also, since this was the first I'd seen Mayim for quite a while, I figured out why I don't like her as a Jeopardy host. She's just too "chipper" and it seems very phony.


----------



## TonyD79

sharkster said:


> Generally, I have recognized at least some of them but, having watched the most current episode yesterday, I was unfamiliar with all of them. I'm pretty sure I'd heard of the guy (although not familiar with his work) but had never heard of either of the women.


The “guy” was on Arrested Development. According to TiVo Community lore, the best series of all time. At least it was talked about that way back in 2003 or so.


----------



## Bruce24

TonyD79 said:


> The “guy” was on Arrested Development. According to TiVo Community lore, the best series of all time. At least it was talked about that way back in 2003 or so.


Netflix brought Arrested Development back for two seasons 2018/2019. Michael Cera has also been in a bunch of movies including Superbad and Juno


----------



## trainman

Zoë Chao I'd seen most recently in the Apple TV+ series "The Afterparty" (which also featured another contestant from this incarnation of "Celebrity Jeopardy!", Ike Barinholtz).

Brianne Howey, I have to admit, made zero impression on me in "Batwoman" (which appears to be the only thing she's been in that I've seen).


----------



## HarleyRandom

trainman said:


> Zoë Chao I'd seen most recently in the Apple TV+ series "The Afterparty" (which also featured another contestant from this incarnation of "Celebrity Jeopardy!", Ike Barinholtz).
> 
> Brianne Howey, I have to admit, made zero impression on me in "Batwoman" (which appears to be the only thing she's been in that I've seen).





MauriAnne said:


> I didn't know any of the 'celebrities' either. Their introductions seemed to be exceptionally long too; it was if they were listing every role they'd ever played to justify their celebrity status.
> 
> Also, since this was the first I'd seen Mayim for quite a while, I figured out why I don't like her as a Jeopardy host. She's just too "chipper" and it seems very phony.


I didn't know them. I saw one or two episodes of "Batwoman" and didn't like it. I think the only time I ever saw the series was when there was a crossover event with "The Flash", but I may have seen the pilot. Didn't like it.


----------



## Worf

MauriAnne said:


> Also, since this was the first I'd seen Mayim for quite a while, I figured out why I don't like her as a Jeopardy host. She's just too "chipper" and it seems very phony.


Well she does inject a lot of energy into the show which may be inappropriate for the more regular episodes as that is more of a subdued thing, but perfect for Celebrity Jeopardy.

Of course, she's also doing Call Me Kat, which given the timing is probably taking up most of her time so she can only do Celebrity Jeopardy since it's only a once a week thing. (Given the date of Leslie Jordan's passing and when that episode aired, they weren't all that far ahead in filming).

It also means Celebrity Jeopardy often has more timely questions since it's not filmed 3 months in advance, as anyone observing questions about the Queen's death and when that episode aired would attest. I'm guessing she only spends maybe a day a week to film Celebrity Jeopardy.


----------



## getbak

I think it's more like one day a month to shoot Celebrity Jeopardy. I believe they shoot 4 episodes in a block (likely in a single day). This is why they do 3 games followed by the winners of those 3 games playing a 4th game before moving on to the next block of 3 games.

When Simu Liu was the surprise winner of the first game, he made a comment that he was now going to have to cancel his plans for later that day because he needed to stick around to record the semifinal game.


----------

